# Sachsenwaldpioniere



## rockriderSH (7. Mai 2009)

Willkommen in unserem neuen Thema "Sachsenwaldpioniere"
Ich, Olli, 38 Jahre jung, versuche gerade eine neue Mountainbike Einsteigertruppe für gemeinsame Aktivitäten im Raum Reinbek/Sachsenwald und Umgebung zu gründen. 

Als erstes sollten wir bei Interesse einen Treffpunkt ausmachen, der für alle als akzeptabel zu bezeichnen wäre. Ich selbst wohne im Ortsteil Schönningstedt (Neubaugebiet) von Reinbek. Treffpunkte in Reinbek könnten z. B. der S-Bahnhof oder etwas weiter oben im Ort z. B. der MC 'Don. sein.

Anderer Treffpunkt gewünscht ??

Eine erste Ausfahrt könnten wir eventuell diesen Sonntag 10.05.09 so gegen 16:00 oder 17:00 Uhr planen. Ich würde das aber gerne noch heute Abend kurz mit meiner Frau abstimmen. Morgen dann definitive Zu.-oder Absage.

Als Ausklang "Bierchen und so )" bietet sich z. B. nach der Tour der kleine Italiener "Harlekin" direkt an der S-Bahn Station in Aumühle an.
Ich denke es wäre nett, wenn man Touren mit einem kleinen Einkehrschwung beendet um noch ein bischen zu schnacken und um sich gerade am Anfang noch besser kennenzulernen. 

Was meint ihr so ??

In der Woche kann ich übrigens nie vor 19:30 Uhr.

Und denkt daran, Daumendrücken !!! Heute spielt der HSV 

Gruß und hoffentlich bis bald.

Olli


----------



## robbitobbi (7. Mai 2009)

Moin Olli,

Sonntag wäre ich gerne dabei! Treffpunkt S-Bahn wäre auch super, für mich als Bergedorfer.....
Uhrzeit ist mir erstmal egal, sofern nachmittags...
Bis dann

Gruss
Torben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockriderSH (8. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen Torben,

wollen wir es am Sonntag mal angehen ? Wie wär's mit 17:00 S-Bahn Reinbek. Wenn es aus Kübeln schüttet, solten wir es abblasen. Auf jeden Fall werde ich dann am Sonntag um 17:00 Uhr an der S-Bahn bei den Taxen sein.

Wer macht noch mit ?

Bis dann und Gruß

Olli


----------



## jo46 (8. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen,

ich bekomme heute mein erstes MTB und komme aus der Nähe von Geesthacht. Ich wäre auch gern dabei - nur kann ich leider an diesem Sonntag nicht. Bei mir wäre es während der Woche und da im speziellen Dienstags und Donnerstags ab 19.00 Uhr S Bahn Aumühle auch recht optimal. Warum treffen wir uns nicht in Aumühle, wenn wir dort auch den Ausklang machen. Ich bin mir im Moment auch nicht sicher, ob ich überhaupt schon mitfahren kann - so als blutiger Einsteiger.

VG
Jochen


----------



## rockriderSH (8. Mai 2009)

Guten Tag Jochen,

du bist herzlich willkommen. Da wir uns dieses Wochenende das erste Mal treffen, belassen wir es denke ich ersteinmal beim Treffpunkt S-Bahnhof Reinbek. Es spricht nichts dagegen sich auch mal in der Woche zu treffen. Gerne können wir am Dienstag Abend um 19:30 eine Tour machen und als Startpunkt Aumühle nehmen. Da ich sowieso auch noch in der Woche abends trainiere, wäre ich Dienstag Abend mit dabei.

Ob Anfänger oder nicht ..... völlig egal. Wie gesagt, ich radel auch erst seit letztem Sommer MTB.

Gruß

Olli


----------



## jo46 (8. Mai 2009)

Hi Olli, 
hab eben mein Rad bei vonHacht abgeholt - erste Runde schon Probe gefahren - Dienstag klingt gut - aber bitte, erwarte nichts von mir, freu mich aber auf Dienstag Abend
VG
Jochen


----------



## robbitobbi (8. Mai 2009)

Moin Olli,

bin Sonntag dabei! 

Gruss Torben


----------



## spotti (8. Mai 2009)

sofern mein vater mir ein fahrrad leiht ( hab mein mountainbike verkauft um mir ein neues zu holen), bin ich auch mit dabei. 
ich bin auch schon öfters die gruppe am billstadion mitgefahren und bin jetzt aber außer Form. wenn ich kein mountainbike bekomme kann ich immer noch mein crossrad nehmen, damit zähle ich dann aber wirklich zu den anfängern.
Crossrad+Wurzeln ist keine gute kombination

ich kenne mich im Sachsenwald auch ein bisschen aus, aber in richtung elbe habe ich keine ahnung. dafür weiß ich sehr gut im norden vom sachsenwald bescheid

vieleicht bis dann
eike betz

PS: kann meinen vieleicht Vater auch noch überreden mitzukommen.


----------



## rockriderSH (9. Mai 2009)

Hallo Torben, hallo Eike,

jetzt kommt es endlich zu unserem ersten Treffen und ich muß für diesen Sonntag absagen. Ich liege seit gestern Abend mit Fieber im Bett. So ein Ärger. Habe mich so gefreut. Torben, eventuell kannst du ja mit zusammen Eike fahren. Am Dienstag Abend die Tour mir Jochen steht !!! Ich denke da bin ich wieder soweit hergestellt. Hoffe nur, dass ihr beide noch einmal hier vorbeischaut und meine tollen Neuigkeiten lest. Erst hatte ich gedacht, ich würde Sonntag noch fitt werden aber..... sieht echt schlecht aus:-((  
Nächsten Samstag oder Sonntag auf jeden Fall. Entschuldigt bitte nochmals. 

Gruß Olli


----------



## spotti (9. Mai 2009)

hi Torben
Ich weiß du hast geschrieben, dass du Nachmittags fahren willst. Da wir aber nur zwei sind, wollen wir uns dann nicht doch der 12 Uhr Gruppe im Billstadion anschließen.
Wir könnten dann ja wenn es uns zu lang oder schnell wird in der Tour aussteigen und so noch ein bisschen rumfahren.
Wenn du nicht weißt wo das Billstadion ist können wir uns trotzdem bei der S-Bahn treffen und dann gemeinsam dahin fahren.
Wenn das nicht geht können wir ja trotzdem um 18 Uhr fahren, also sag bescheid.
mfg eike (der hofft, dass du das überhaupt noch liest)


----------



## rockriderSH (11. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen,

jetzt bin ich aber gespannt ! Habt ihr euch gestern getroffen ? Torben & Eike, habt ihr mein Posting vom Samstag mit meiner Absage noch rechtzeitig lesen können ? Was für ein Ärger :-((( Naja, heute bin ich wieder ohne Fieber bei der Arbeit aber 100%ig hergestellt bin ich immer noch nicht. Naja, wird schon wieder. 
Jochen ..... Morgen 19:30 Aumühle S-Bahnbrücke steht noch ?? Ich werde da sein. Kleine Ausfahrt wird mir gut tun. Müssens ja nicht gleich übertreiben ! Kommt sonst noch jemand mit ?

Wie sieht's nächstes Wochenende aus ? 

Gruß

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jo46 (11. Mai 2009)

klar Termin steht noch.... und, auch wenn es mir natürlich leid tut, dass du noch nicht so richtig fit bist..... aber für mich ist es das erste Mal mit dem MTB... insofern freue ich mich auf eine entspannte Tour. Wir können gemütlich klönen und danach uns zu einem kleinen Abschluß beim Italiener hin setzen. Meine Frau wird sicher mit den Hunden zeitgleich ein wenig joggen, so dass wir uns eben auch im Anschluß dann mal kennen lernen können.
VG - ich freue mich drauf
Jochen


----------



## spotti (11. Mai 2009)

nö
Torben konnte doch nicht mehr.
aber ich habe mit meinem Vater noch ne kleine Runde gedreht. wir sind mal in das Naturschutzgebiet Höltigbaum gefahren. eigentlich recht schön, es gibt auch ein paar singletrails, aber das gebiet ist recht klein und es gibt viele wanderer. also eher zum wandern geeignet, außerdem kommt man da fast nur über straße hin.

kennt eigentlich jemand die sanddünen in der nähe vom horner kreisel, ich hab gehört da soll es welche geben. ist das was, und kann man da mal ne tour hinmachen?

ob ich morgen mit dabei bin weiß ich noch nicht, schreib ich später noch mal.

eike


----------



## jo46 (13. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen,

gestern Abend habe ich nun, danke an Olli, meine Jungfernfahrt mit meinem neuen Bike, und meine erste MTB Tour überhaupt durch den Sachsenwald gemacht. Es war super klasse, ich freue mich schon aufs nächste Mal. 
Ich kannte zwar die Hauptwege des Sachsenwaldes schon seit langer Zeit, war auch eher davon überzeugt, dass der Sachsenwald so ganz locker mal ein wenig bergauf und bergab geht, hätte mir aber nie träumen lassen, welche spannenden und von der Wurzelbelastung her, durchaus anspruchsvollen Trails es dort gibt. Einmal hat es mich dann auch prompt hingehauen. Sicher war das meiner mangelnden Erfahrung zuzuschreiben. Wurzeln fährt man wohl eher nicht schräg in Kurven . 
Was mich am meisten erstaunt hat..... ich fahre seit einem Monat erst (erst wieder traue ich mich nicht mehr zu sagen, nicht dass jemand denkt, ich hätte schon mal früher sportlich Rad gefahren) Trekkingrad. Dabei war ich wohl schon mal auf einer Tour von 50 km mit einem Schnitt von 25 unterwegs - aber die Kondition gestern Abend war schnell am Limit. 
Klasse, Olli, dass du da Rücksicht genommen hast. So etwas finde ich gerade für mich als Anfänger natürlich super klasse. Nichts frustriert einen Anfänger mehr, als direkt zu Beginn fest zu stellen - ich schaffe das nicht. Ich war sicher eine "Last" für Olli - aber es hat super viel Spass gemacht. Und der Ausklang danach bei dem kleinen Italiener war auch genial.
Ich bin, sofern ich das von meiner beruflichen Zeit her schaffe, beim nächsten Mal wieder dabei. Vielleicht habe ich ja dann auch schon die Zeit, etwas mehr auf das Gelände und auf die Gegend zu achten und bin nicht mehr auf die Beantwortung der Frage während der Fahrt.... was machst du denn gerade: ich versuche zu atmen und mit zu halten  angewiesen.
Insofen erstmal vielen Dank und bis zum nächsten Mal
VG
Jochen


----------



## rockriderSH (13. Mai 2009)

Moin, moin,

Jochen, mach dir blos keinen Kopf !!! Ich fand unsere Tour gestern auch sehr nett und soooo schlecht warst du ja nun wirklich nicht. Hast ein tolles Bike, bist ein echt netter Mensch und der Rest kommt dann schon noch. Wirst schon sehen  Ich fahre auf jeden Fall gerne wieder mit dir. Wie schon gestern Abend beim Ausklang gesagt !! Jetzt wäre es toll wenn sich unsere Gruppe noch etwas vergrößern würde. Biken in der Gruppe ist einfach schöner. 

Wer Lust hat .... Bitte Terminvorschläge 

Bis denne 

Olli


----------



## jo46 (13. Mai 2009)

Hi Olli,

also bei mir geht es erst wieder am 22.5. ab 19.45 Uhr oder am 27.5. auch um 19.45 Uhr.

Vielleicht sollten wir einen Termin einfach mal zusätzlich oben in die LMB Termine einstellen - vielleicht kommen dann mehr zusammen.

Danke nochmal
VG
Jochen


----------



## rockriderSH (18. Mai 2009)

Moin moin,

dies soll ein Versuch sein, für kommenden Dienstag (19.05.) um 19:30 ab S-Bahn Aumühle oder Reinbek eine MTB Gruppe zusammen zu bekommen. Wer hat Lust und möchte sich mir anschließen ? Werde durch den Sachsenwald fahren.

Gruß

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jo46 (18. Mai 2009)

ich kann leider nicht - stell es doch auch oben in LMB ein - ich denke, da kommen dann vielleicht mehr zusammen
VG
Jochen


----------



## rockriderSH (20. Mai 2009)

Moin Bikefreunde,

leider war ich gestern Abend alleine unterwegs. Jetzt sind erst einmal bei mir 4 Tage ohne Arbeit angesagt. Den Vatertag werde ich mir mit einer Harztour versüßen. Morgen fahre ich nach St. Andreasberg und werde in der Volksbank Arena die Tour "A2" fahren. Dann geht's wieder nach Hause. Werde euch von meinem Tagesausflug berichten.
Wer fährt am Wochenende ?

Gruß

Olli


----------



## jo46 (20. Mai 2009)

Hi Olli,

ich muss leider die kommenden Tage arbeiten - wäre auch gere zum Biken los gekommen.....

Dir aber ganz viel Spass im Harz und ein paar erholsame Tage

VG
Jochen


----------



## jo46 (22. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen Olli,

wie war es denn im Harz? Das Wetter war ja super. 
Leider habe ich in der kommenden Woche nun abends auch noch Seminartermine rein bekommen. Nach Pfingsten können wir aber starten.
Vielleicht geht ja ganz spontan heute Abend etwas? Könnte ab 20.00 Uhr S Bahn Aumühle?

VG
Jochen


----------



## rockriderSH (25. Mai 2009)

Moin, moin 

Also, ich war ja nun am Vatertag im Harz. Bis auf das Wetter war es eine super Sache. Pünktlich, 15 Minuten nach meinem Start fing es an zu regnen. Zu regnen ??? Nein, es schüttete aus Eimern inklusive Blitz und Donner. Ich kehrte notgedrungen am Torfhaus in einer Hütte ein und verpflegte mich mit mehreren Käffchen und einer Gulaschsuppe. Da der Regen nach einer Stunde immer noch nicht aufhörte fuhr ich schließlich bei Regen weiter. Dieser Einsatz wurde belohnt. Es hörte bald auf zu regnen. Ab da nur noch Genuss pur. Alle Passagen hatten super Grip und es war ein pures Vergnügen. Tolle Anstiege und geniale Downhillpassagen. Nur der kompliziert zu fahrende Trail am Oderteich war durch die Nässe noch schwerer als schon bei trockenen Verhältnissen zu schaffen. Die Wurzeln und Holzbolen waren wie mit Schmierseife eingerieben. Kurz vor Schluss meiner Oberharz Runde dann noch einmal ein etwas steilerer aber toller Anstieg auf und über den großen Sonnenberg. Ab da dann fast nur noch bergab Richtung Ausgangspunkt St. Andreasberg. Toll an meiner Runde war der super geringe Anteil an Asphaltstrassen / Wegen. Kaum Straßestücke und mehrere Single Trails. Dies war mein erster aber auf jeden Fall nicht letzter Besuch im Harz.

Martin, leider habe ich deine Nachricht erst am Freitag gelesen. Wäre sonst gerne dabei gewesen. 

Wie sehen denn die Termine für diese Woche in Bezug auf eine Feierabendrunde aus ?

Gruß

Olli


----------



## spotti (25. Mai 2009)

hi,
ich möchte euch ein rennen in der nähe ans herz legen.
es ist der 11. Buchholzer Stevens MTB Cup. es findet am So den 31.05.2009 statt.
das rennen ist ein cross country rennen und der kurs ist echt gut.
der kurs ist mittel anspruchsvoll. die veranstallter versuchen dieses rennen als einziges mountainbike rennen in schleswig-holstein zu erhalten.
wenn ihr startet helft ihr also das rennen am leben zu erhalten.
das Jedermannrennen ist eigentlich immer recht gut besucht(ca.50-90 Starter)
Infos und ausschreibung unter:
http://www.rsg-nordhei.de/
ausschreibung ist auch bei rad-net drinn.


----------



## rockriderSH (2. Juni 2009)

Moin, moin,

es gibt wohl wirklich keine Mountainbiker in und um Reinbek  Echt schade !!! Mein Versuch eine kleine Gruppe ins Leben zu rufen ist bis jetzt kläglich gescheitert.

rrSH


----------



## jo46 (2. Juni 2009)

ja schade, sehe ich auch so - aber unseren weiteren Treffen steht ja dennoch nichts im Wege. Ich denke nur, dass wir beim nächsten Mal einfach mal einen Termin oben rechts zusätzlich einstellen - bei soviel neuen Threads jeden Tag besteht ja auch die Gefahr, dass es einfach nicht gesehen wird.
VG
Jo


----------



## KaiThoZ (29. Juli 2009)

Seid ihr den jetzt schon den bisherigen Sommer das ein oder andere mal zusammen geradelt?

Hab jetzt vor knapp 3 Wochen mit dem Mountainbiken angefangen und bin recht häufig im Bereich Wentorfer Lohe / Sachsenwald unterwegs.

Abends nach der Arbeit ist das genau das Richtige


----------



## ZRRadon (5. August 2009)

Hi rockriderSH,

gibt es doch! Nächste Woche bekomme ich mein neues Bike (Radon ZR Team 6.0). Bin früher fast jeden 2. Tag im CC-Gelände unterwegs gewesen. Dies ist mittlerweile so 8 Jahre her und mir juckts wieder in den Beinen. Nun bin ich wieder richtig auf MTB eingeschossen und kanns kaum erwarten wieder Vollgas zu geben. Mein Nachbar fährt ein Focus und hätte auch Interesse. Wie siehts aus? Habt Ihr noch Hoffnung? Ich wäre auf jeden Fall dabei! Gruß ZRRadon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockriderSH (19. August 2009)

Ahaaaaaa )),

kaum schaut man 3 Monate weg und schon tut sich hier etwas 
Es scheint ja doch noch Freunde des MTB Sports in meiner Nachbarschaft zu geben. Ich war schon so gefrustet, dass ich wirklich mit dem Gedanken spielte, vom MTB auf Strasse umzusatteln und einer von den Leuten zu wereden, die sich für ihren Sport die Bene rasieren. Leider habe ich da eigentlich überhaupt keine Lust zu, aber man findet definitiv eher Leute zum Radeln. Feierabendrunden sind bei mir immer noch ab 20:00 Uhr möglich. Am Wochenende nach Absprache auch gerne mal eine längere Tour. Wer hat Lust und macht einmal Vorschläge. Über längere Zeit immer nur alleine zu fahren bringt überhaupt keinen Spaß.

Würde mich freuen, wenn wir irgendwie zueinander finden könnten.

Gruß

Olli


----------



## rockriderSH (21. August 2009)

Das ist doch erfreulich 

Montag oder Dienstag wird abends auf jedenfall gefahren. Werde am Montag Morgen den endgültigen Termin bekanntgeben. Denke, dass es Dienstag wird. Vorschlag für Feierabendrunde wäre von mir eine ca. 30 km Runde durch den Sachsenwald. Start Bummereiweg am Neubaugebiet Schönningstedt. Strecke beinhaltet einige kleine Trails, hauptsächlich Forstautobahn und etwas Asphalt. Reinbek - Aumühle - Sachsenwald - Kuddewörde - Heuhof - Sachsenwald - Aumühle - Reinbek. Start vorraussichtlich 19:30 Uhr. Montag Morgen dann Fixtermin. Wer mitfahren möchte ist hezlich eingeladen 


Schönes Wochenende

Gruß

Olli


----------



## ZRRadon (25. August 2009)

Tach Olli,

ich muss sagen unsere gestrige Tour hat echt gerockt! 

Also nochmal an alle: Wenn Ihr bock habt auf coole Touren mit super Typen ;-), dann hängt Euch einfach dran. Unsere nächste Tour werden wir hier und  im Thema Last Minute posten.
Dann wird wieder in die Pedale getreten.

Bis dann ZRRadon


----------



## rockriderSH (25. August 2009)

Moin Nico,

ja, sehe ich auch so !!! Hat wirklich viel Spaß gemacht. Denke nächste Woche geht da wieder was. Mittwoch, den 02.09.2009 habe ich einen Tag frei und wir könnten von mir aus dann gerne früher starten. Also würde diesen Termin dann erst einmal so als nächsten Treff vorschlgen.

Gleichgesinnte sind herzlich willkommen.

Treffpunkt wie gestern ??

Gruß

Olli


----------



## ZRRadon (25. August 2009)

Klingt gut! Füher wird es bei mir wahrscheinlich nichts. Ich denke so 19:30 Uhr ist kein Problem (dann habe ich auch Licht ). Der Trail muss unbedingt wieder mit rein.

Gruß Nico


----------



## rockriderSH (3. September 2009)

Moin Bikefreunde,

langsam werden wir eine richtige Gruppe ) 
Gestern, Mittwoch 02.09.2009 fand unsere wöchentliche Feierabendrunde wieder statt. Vielen Dank an Nico und Manon... hat super Laune gemacht. Auf diesem Weg noch einmal herzlich willkommen Manon. Du bist nun der Dritte im Bunde und so wohl auch noch als Gründungsmitglied unserer Truppe anzusehen  Nächste Woche gibt's wieder unsere Feierabendrunde und wir warten auf Zuwachs. Termin wird Ende dieser, bzw. Anfang nächster Woche bekanntgegben. Wäre ja toll, wenn sich auch noch einmal ein paar Enddreißiger / Vierziger mit einklinken. Ich bin hier wirklich mit meinen 38 der "Old school man". Noch lasse ich es konditionell jedoch nicht zu, dass mich die Jungspunde plattfahren  

Bis denne

Olli


----------



## ZRRadon (3. September 2009)

Moin Olli, moin Marlon,

dem Gesagten kann ich mich nur anschließen! Hat super viel Spaß gemacht - jetzt sind wir schon drei coole Typen ;-). Also Freunde, wir warten auf Euch! Freu mich schon auf nächste Woche Männer. 

Reingehauen


----------



## Minzle (3. September 2009)

Moin Nico moin olli,
hat super viel Spaß gemacht, nächste Woche wäre ich dabei.


----------



## ZRRadon (4. September 2009)

Moin Minzle,

schön das Du dazu gestoßen bist. Bei Deinem Profil geht noch was oder?   
Nächste Woche sollten wir mal eine Kamera mitnehmen. Sone konkret krassen Trips müssen doch mal festgehalten werden.
Ich hab nur son Klopper von Apperat. Hat einer von Euch ne kleine Digicam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockriderSH (4. September 2009)

Moin Männer,

nächste Woche Mittwoch 19:30 Uhr ??

Versuche dann auch mal bis dahin Licht an der Front zu haben.

DigiCam bringe ich mit. Werde uns dann mal ablichten 

Würde auch gerne einen Tagesausflug in den Harz planen. Angepeilt ist bei mir der 24.10.2009. Morgens hin, nette Runde durch den Oberharz fahren, abends zurück. Bin da schon einige nette Routen abgefahren. 

Nur mal so schon einmal als Denkanstoß.

Gruß 

Olli


----------



## Minzle (4. September 2009)

Moin Olli,
hatte schon mit Nico wegen Mittwoch gesprochen, mein Bike is bis Donnerstag noch bei der Inspek. Müsste dann auf das Bike meiner Frau zurück greifen oder wir verschieben das auf einen anderen Tag? Hoffe nartürlich das es früher fertig sein wird.
Können wir ja nochmal absprechen.

cu


----------



## rockriderSH (6. September 2009)

Moin Nico, moin Manon,

Freitag nächste Woche geht bei mir leider nicht. Ich bin das WE doch komplett weg. Werde mir auf einer Familienfeier die Zeit vertreiben. Bei mir würde also nur nächste Woche Dienstag oder Mittwoch gehen. Ich denke, sonst müsst ihr nächste Woche ohne mich biken. :kotz:
Nico, .... den Dreißigsten deiner Frau gut über standen ?? Hoffe ihr hattet ne tolle Feier )

Meldet euch einfach.

Gruß und schönes Restwochenende.

Olli


----------



## ZRRadon (6. September 2009)

Moin RockriderSH, moin Minzle,

War ne super Feier. Ich hoffe es war nicht zu laut für meinen Nachbarn MARLON . 

Also ich bin nächste Woche Mittwoch auf jeden Fall dabei. Wenn Marlon sich nicht die Blöße geben und mit dem Fahrrad seiner Frau biken will, fahr ich die Runde nochmal am WE mit Dir Kollege. Vielleicht ist es ja doch schon eher fertig. 

Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass das Wetter nächste woche besser ist als heute.

Wünsche Euch noch einen schönen Sonntag

Bis die Tage

ZRRadon


----------



## Minzle (6. September 2009)

Moin Olli
Ich glaub du hast meinen Namen nicht richtig verstanden. Ich heiße Marlon, war sicher keine absicht von dir, wollte das auch nur richtig stellen.

cu


----------



## rockriderSH (7. September 2009)

Moin *MARLON,* moin Nico,

als Erstes bitte ich um Entschuldigung Marlon... war keine Absicht mit deinem Namen. Der Fahrtwind war einfach zu laut ). Nico, freut mich, dass ihr eine tolle Feier hattet. 

Jetzt zu gestern..... wieso ?? Wo war schlechtes Wetter ??? Bin gestern Nachmittag durch den Sachsenwald gepflügt  Wetter war super nur die Trails waren wie Schmierseife. Bin gestern seit langer Zeit wieder den X-Trail bzw. Bille Trail komplett durchgefahren. Perfekt !!! Nicht mehr zugewuchert und nur an einer Stelle zwei umgestürzte Bäume über der Strecke. War wohl der Sturm von letzter Woche. Für unsere Feierabendrunde wird es vielleicht schon für den Trail zu dunkel sein.

Nico, Mittwoch 19:30 alter Treffpunkt. Wir können in Aumühle entscheiden, ob wir dann mal den Trail fahren. Leider ist danach Fahrradputzen der verschärften Form angesagt. 

*Wer hängt sich bei uns am Mittwoch Abend mit rein ??*

Wir werden sehen.

Marlon, nochmals Entschuldigung 

Gruß

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZRRadon (7. September 2009)

Moin Olli,

Neid kommt auf bei Deinem WE-Bericht. Bin auf jeden Fall am Mittwoch dabei. Wäre 19:00 Uhr nicht besser? Marlon wusste noch nicht ob seine bessere Hälfte arbeiten muss. 

Gruß Nico


----------



## rockriderSH (8. September 2009)

Moin Nico,

bei mir ist 19:00 Uhr immer sehr eng wenn ich arbeite :-(( Leider schaffe ich es nicht früher. 19:15 Uhr OK ?? Ich werde mich mit dem Umziehen beeilen.

Gruß

Olli


----------



## ZRRadon (8. September 2009)

Is gebongt! Bis morgen Gruß Nico


----------



## plattsnacker (9. September 2009)

Hallo Olli und unbekannte Sachsenwaldpioniere,

ich kann leider heute noch nicht mitkommen.

Besser würde mir grundsätzlich der Donnerstag ab 20 Uhr passen.


Licht ist ja sowieso bald in der Woche fällig. Statte mich gerade damit aus. 

Denke an "LED-Lenser B7". Hat damit jemand Erfahrung ??

Werde eure Termine beobachten und mich einklinken, wenn's bei mir passt.

Sammle solange Kilometer auf dem Weg ins Büro nach Hammerbrook...


Gruss
Chrischan / plattsnacker
(Reinbek-Hinschendorf)


----------



## rockriderSH (9. September 2009)

Hallo Christian,

Tag & Uhrzeit ist bei uns denke ich variabel und kann abgestimmt werden. Mit der Dunkelheit ist es sowieso bald an der Tagesordnung. Ob wir da um 19:00 oder 20:00 Uhr biken, völlig egal denke ich. Wir würden uns auf jeden Fall freuen, wenn du/ihr dich/euch uns anschließt. Wir sind ja auch noch eine relativ neue Gruppe und daher denke ich auch, dass wir flexibel in der Terminfindung sind.

Zu deiner Beleuchtung:

Ich habe mir gestern auf Empfehlung des Fahrradverkäufers folgende Kombi zugelegt:

Trelock LS 730 komplett Set Multi für 59,90 

Soll vom Preis Leistungsverhältnis top sein.

Er würde sie selbst an seinem MTB haben und in den HaBe's bestens damit zu recht kommen.












Gestern Abend machte sie einen sehr hellen Eindruck. Heute nach der Feierabendrunde weiss ich mehr.

Gruß

Olli


----------



## ZRRadon (10. September 2009)

Moin Olli, moin Marlon, moin Bikefreunde,

ich muss sagen die gestrige Tour war ein krasses Erlebnis. Am alten Treffpunkt gings 19:15 Uhr los. Nach einigen Kilometern fragte Olli "fahren wir den X-Trail". Ich hatte tierisch Bock und schon befanden wir uns mitten im Sachsenwald. 10 Minuten nach dem ich mich lang gemacht habe stellten wir fest, dass es ja auf einmal ziemlich dunkel geworden ist. Weitere 10 Minuten später war es dann stockfinster (LED-Funzeln eignen sich nicht in absoluter Dunkelheit :-() Der Kitzel auf dem X-Trail wurde nach einigen leichten Verfahrern immer größer. Dazu kam das GROßWILD, welches unsere Wege kreuzte.
Fazit: Super geiler Trip, geile Erfahrung - nicht ganz ungefährlich. 

Nächste Woche ist Marlon auch wieder dabei. So langsam werden wir ein eingeschweißtes Team.

Bin schon heiß aufs nächste Woche

Bis dahin Gruß Nico


----------



## rockriderSH (11. September 2009)

Moin moin,

Nico hat vollkommen Recht.... war schon krass für die erste Nachtfahrt dieses Jahr. Aber totalen Spaß hat's gemacht  Hier entsteht gerade ein echt gutes Team. Auf jeden Fall werde ich dieses Erlebnis wenn dann nur in Begleitung wiederholen. Alleine im finsteren Wald 'ne Panne zu haben ????? .... Ich weiß nicht so recht  Christian (plattsnacker) & Frank (werneson) haben mir auch über private Nachrichten mitgeteilt, dass beide gerne mal mit uns zusammen fahren würden. Wie gesagt, Super gerne  Nico und ich haben gerade noch einmal über unsere Feierabendrunden/Termine gesprochen und sind ganz flexibel. Also Christian, Frank .... macht Vorschläge 20:00 Uhr Fahrten sind auch kein Problem für uns. Nico und ich haben jetzt erst einmal wieder den Mittwoch in der nächsten Woche fix gemacht. Christian, würde es dir passen ?? Frank bist du da schon unterwegs ??

Für mich steht nächstes WE 19./20.09 immer noch ein gemeinsamer Ausritt zur Abstimmung.

Gruß und schönes WE

Olli


----------



## plattsnacker (15. September 2009)

Hallo Sachsenwaldpioniere,

diese u. nächste Woche klappt es bei mir noch nicht, aber ab Oktober sollte Zeit und auch Licht für Nightrides vorhanden sein. Auch die nächsten beiden WoEnden sind noch verplant. 

Wünsche euch für die Touren bis dahin viel Spass und wenig Wildwechsel !!


Gruss
Chrischan / plattsnacker
(Reinbek-Hinschendorf)


----------



## rockriderSH (15. September 2009)

Guten Morgen Christian, guten Morgen Männer,

vielen Dank für deine kurze Info. Du bist immer herzlich willkommen.

An meine anderen Bikefreunde.... Morgen Mittwoch, den 16.09.2009 19:30 Uhr geht klar ?? Ich warte wie immer auf dem Parkplatz auf euch.

Am Wochenende werde ich auf jeden Fall eine längere Konditionsrunde über den Elbdeich oder in Richtung Geesthang in Angriff nehmen.
Mitfahrer sind herzlich willkommen.

Gruß

Olli


----------



## ZRRadon (16. September 2009)

Wir sehen uns heute 19:30 Uhr. Freu mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (17. September 2009)

Heute führt niemand?


----------



## rockriderSH (17. September 2009)

Moin,

heute leider nicht. Wir müssen uns ja auch mal um Frau und Kinder kümmern  Wir waren gestern Abend wieder im Sachsenwald und haben unsere Tour für's Wochenende besprochen. 

Sonntag, den 20.09.09 16:00 Uhr geht's los.

Wer Lust und Laune hat, darf gerne mit dabei sein.

Wo wir dann genau fahren steht noch nicht fest. Auf jeden Fall eine Ausfahrt von 2,5 bis 3 Stunden soll es schon werden.

Gruß

Olli


----------



## werneson (18. September 2009)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> heute leider nicht. Wir müssen uns ja auch mal um Frau und Kinder kümmern  Wir waren gestern Abend wieder im Sachsenwald und haben unsere Tour für's Wochenende besprochen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Olli!
Ich und Putcho würden am So gerne mitfahren. Du müßtest nur mal verraten wo der Treffpunkt ist.
Gruß Frank


----------



## rockriderSH (18. September 2009)

Hallo Frank,

hört sich doch gut an ) Welcher Treffpunkt würde euch am besten passen ? S-Bahnhof Reinbek vielleicht ? Wir könnten dahin kommen - kein Problem. Ich persönlich würde gerne mal den Geesthang in Richtung Geesthacht fahren. Man liest ja hier wirklich nur Gutes darüber. Ich kenne das Gebiet mit dem MTB leider noch gar nicht. Also wie schon gesagt, Routen sind uns auch egal. Werden schon auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner kommen. Uhrzeit sollte die 1600 sein. 

Würde mich freuen, wenn wir zusammen fahren. Aber bitte beachtet, dass wir ganz gut im Saft sind aber weiss Gott von Profis noch weit entfernt sind ).

Warte auf deine Antwort.

ZRRadon - Kannst du den Termin Sonntag schon bestätigen ?

Gruß

Olli


----------



## werneson (18. September 2009)

Hi Olli!
Wir kommen dann 16:00 Uhr zur S-Bahnstation Reinbek. Damit ist der Termin mit Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt bestätigt. Wir können gerne den Geesthang in Richtung Geesthacht abreiten. Ich bin dort schon x mal gefahren und es macht immer wieder Spaß.
Dann bis So,
Gruß Frank


----------



## rockriderSH (19. September 2009)

Moin Frank, moin Putcho,

super ! Perfekt ! Wir freuen uns. 

Sonntag, 1600 S Nahnhof Reinbek - Ende offen.

Nico, treffen wir uns 15:40 Uhr am Sonntag auf unserem Parkplatz und fahren dann zusammen runter zum Bahnhof ? 

Gruß

Olli


----------



## rockriderSH (21. September 2009)

Moin Frank, moin Putcho,

ich möchte mich auf diesem Wege noch einmal für die gestrige Tour und eure Geduld mit mir bedanken. Auch wenn ich komplett am Limit war, fand ich es mit euch sehr nett. Ich war nur leider die "Bremse". Auch wenn ich schon völlig grau war hat es mir doch auch Spaß gemacht. Aber man muss auch ehrlich zu sich selbst sein und wissen, wann es genug ist. Gestern wurde mir ganz klar bewußt, wo der Unterschied zwischen unserer Einsteigergruppe und eurem Level liegt. Trotzdem, ich werde eure Ratschläge befolgen und fleißig weitertrainieren ) 

Vielleicht sieht's in der nächsten Saison dann schon anders aus.

*Und hier noch einmal die Einladung an alle die Fahrer, die gerne in der Gruppe mit uns fahren wollen und sich als Einsteiger, Wiedereinsteiger und Fortgeschrittene betrachten. Schließt euch uns gerne jederzeit an. Wir freuen uns auf jeden neuen Mitfahrer.*

Nächste Feierabendrunde ist diese Woche Mittwoch 19:30 Uhr.


Danke und Gruß

Olli


----------



## werneson (21. September 2009)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Moin Frank, moin Putcho,
> 
> ich möchte mich auf diesem Wege noch einmal für die gestrige Tour und eure Geduld mit mir bedanken. Auch wenn ich komplett am Limit war, fand ich es mit euch sehr nett. Ich war nur leider die "Bremse". Auch wenn ich schon völlig grau war hat es mir doch auch Spaß gemacht. Aber man muss auch ehrlich zu sich selbst sein und wissen, wann es genug ist. Gestern wurde mir ganz klar bewußt, wo der Unterschied zwischen unserer Einsteigergruppe und eurem Level liegt. Trotzdem, ich werde eure Ratschläge befolgen und fleißig weitertrainieren )
> 
> ...



Hallo Olli!
Ich freue mich, daß es dir trotzdem Spaß gemacht hat. Aber wenn man sich vorher nicht kennt, muß man auch damit rechnen, daß es nicht ganz so hamoniert. Wichtig ist doch, daß man sich an den Start traut und einfach was ausprobiert. In diesem Sinne, immer schön fleißig weiter biken.
Gruß Frank


----------



## ZRRadon (22. September 2009)

Moin Olli,

man muss auch mal bis an seine Grenzen gehen um Sie kennen zu lernen:kotz:
Schade wäre gerne dabei gewesen um meine Grenzen auch mal auszuloten. Find den Kommentar von den beiden Männern bezüglich sich was trauen echt in Ordnung. Vielleicht lassen sie uns ja nochmal zusammen mitfahren, dann fällts Du wahrscheinlich nicht alleine zurück und die Beiden können weiter Ihr Tempo fahren.

Morgen bin ich auf jeden Fall wieder dabei. Marlon kann leider nicht. 

Morgen 19:30 Uhr alter Treffpunkt.

Bis dann Gruß ZRRadon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (23. September 2009)

Moin Sachsenwaldpioniere,

wenn ihr in der nächsten Woche die Nachtfahrt ( 19:30 Uhr Start ) auf Donnerstag verschieben könntet, wäre ich dabei. Alle 14 Tage könnte ich mit Euch kommen, aber ich bin leider sehr an den Donnerstag gebunden...

Mal seh'n wie es bei Euch klappt...

Gruss
plattsnacker / Christian


----------



## rockriderSH (23. September 2009)

Moin Christian,

von mir aus überhaupt kein Problem mit Donnerstag in der nächsten Woche. Werde darüber heute Abend mit Nico sprechen und wir geben dir hier über das Forum schnellstmöglich eine Antwort.

Wäre doch super, wenn wir zusammenfahren könnten. 

Gruß

Olli


----------



## kroiterfee (23. September 2009)

was hats denn da zu bieten im sachsen wald? mit 160/160 vielelicht ein wenig overdosed.


----------



## gnss (23. September 2009)

Du meinst Bremsscheiben?


----------



## rockriderSH (24. September 2009)

Guten Morgen Christian,

Nico und ich waren gestern Abend wieder unterwegs und haben über den Termin nächste Woche gesprochen. Selbstverständlich fahren wir nächste Woche gerne mit dir zusammen am Donnerstag. Es wäre toll, wenn du 19:30 schaffen könntest. Wo wir fahren ist uns eigentlich egal. Gestern haben wir mal ein 50 km Runde über Havighorst-Boberg-Tatenberg-Elbdeich-Bergedorf-Hinschendorf gedreht. Wir fanden es für abends und bei Dunkelheit sehr gut. Wie gesagt, wir hängen uns auch gerne bei dir an und fahren deine Runde. Wäre für uns ja auch neu und dadurch interessant.

Melde dich bitte, damit wir einen Treffpunkt ausmachen können.

Gruß

Olli


----------



## plattsnacker (24. September 2009)

Moin,

meine Idee wäre folgende Strecke:

- Treffpunkt Sophienstr. 7 (S-Bahnhof Reinbek, gegenüber v. Friseur "Werpup" )

-->Krähenwald, Sternwarte Bergedorf, Wanderweg bis Börnsen ( oder weiter bis Escheburg ), Kröppelshagen-Fahrendorf, Friedrichsruh, Aumühle, Schönningstedt, S-Bahnhof Reinbek

Sollten ca. 30 km werden, laut Google Maps.

So könnten wir in der Dämmerung noch Wald genießen und wären in der Dunkelheit auf meist beleuchteten Wegen...

Einwände, Zweifel, Änderungen ??  

Evtl. wäre bei mir auch schon 19:00 oder gar 18:30 Uhr möglich. Klärt sich Dienstag. 

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockriderSH (28. September 2009)

Moin Bikefreunde,

also zu dieser Woche !! Christian, wir werden Donnerstag um 19:45 Uhr am S-Bahnhof Reinbek auf dich warten. Früher können wir (ich) auf keinen Fall. Gerne fahren wir mal deine Runde.

Nico, poste bitte noch einmal, ob es bei dir auch klappt. Wir können uns ja wie immer um 19:30 Uhr auf unserem Parkplatz treffen und dann zusammen zum Reinbeker Bahnhof fahren. Wie sieht's mit Marlon aus ??
Ist er wieder mit von der Partie ?? Wäre doch schön !!!

Also bis Donnerstag.

Gruß

Olli


----------



## kroiterfee (28. September 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> was hats denn da zu bieten im sachsen wald? mit 160/160 vielelicht ein wenig overdosed.



federweg... ;-)


----------



## ZRRadon (29. September 2009)

Moin zusammen,

geht klar Olli. Wir treffen uns 19:30 Uhr - alter Treffpunkt und düsen dann zum Bahnhof. Marlon ist krank (pfeifisches Drüsenfieber). Aber Timo ein Kollege aus Bergedorf kommt vielleicht mit.
Bis Donnerstag 

Gruß Nico


----------



## gnss (30. September 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> federweg... ;-)



Was fährt man denn so mit 160/160? Kommt man damit in der Ebene und bergan nicht mehr voran? Ich habe nur 130/140 und kann das schlecht einschätzen.


----------



## ZRRadon (30. September 2009)

Hallo gnss und kroiterfee,

ich glaube ihr bewegt euch im falschen thread. geht doch mal in den technik-thread und bombt nicht diesen mit völlig zusammenhangslosen klamotten voll. danke!!!


----------



## kroiterfee (1. Oktober 2009)

dann eben nicht.


----------



## rockriderSH (2. Oktober 2009)

Moin moin Bikefreunde,

also...... ich bin beeindruckt und super happy . Gestern waren wir wirklich 6 Biker, die sich zur Feierabendrunde getroffen haben. Langsam scheinen sich meine Bemühungen, eine neue und nette Bikertruppe ins Leben zu rufen, doch zu lohnen ). Neben meinen schon jetzt alten Buddy's Nico und Marlon waren gestern neu dabei, Christian, Dirk und Martin. Tolle und super nette Leute. Es hat uns allen glaube ich viel Spaß gemacht und wir waren uns alle sicher, dass wir wieder zusammen biken werden. Mit dem Wetter hatten wir auch Glück !! Es war trocken (im Gegensatz zu heute Morgen) und die Trails und Wege waren bestens zu fahren. Vielen Dank an Martin. Er war uns ein super Anführer und kannte jeden Stein  Meine Handynummer schicke ich mit PN an dich Christian. Könntest du sie dann bitte an Dirk weitergeben, da ich nicht seinen Namen hier im Forum kenne.

Ich würde sagen....... das hat wirklich gepasst !!! 

Freue mich auf's nächste Mal. Nächste Woche Donnerstag steht auf jeden Fall wieder bei Marlon, Nico und mir als Termin fest.

Gruß und schönes Wochenende

Olli


----------



## mittwoch (2. Oktober 2009)

Moin Oli,

mein Name im Forum ist mittwoch

Hat mir ebennfalls sehr viel spaß gemacht. 

Ist zwar kein techtalk hier aber an Martin: Wie heißt deine Lampe?
Denn fürs nächste mal brauche ich eine neue Lampe.

Bis denn dann Dirk


----------



## gnss (2. Oktober 2009)

Hier im forum tech talk->elektronik rund ums bike->neues bei dx


----------



## ZRRadon (6. Oktober 2009)

Moin Männer,

wie siehts aus? Werden wir Donnerstag wieder ähnlich viele? Ich würde sonst lieber morgen fahren. Wäre aber stark wenn wir das Prozedere von letzter Woche wiederholen könnten, vorrausgesetzt Martin sagt bescheid, wenn wieder so eine Riesenbrücke zu überqueren ist. 

Sagt bitte zeitnah bescheid

Grüße Nico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockriderSH (6. Oktober 2009)

Moin, moin,

also.... mir würde morgen auch besser passen, aber ich wäre auch Donnerstag mit dabei. Würde sagen, dass wir jetzt erst einmal von morgn, Mittwoch den 07.10.2009 19:30 ausgehen. Ich werde den Termin entsprechend unter Last minute biking ändern.

Nico, wenn wir alleine fahren sollten, dann Elbdeich Kondirunde ??

Wenn Forest Geestkante - Dann 19:45 Uhr S- Reinbek OK ??

Meldet euch und tragt euch bitte unter Termine in unseren Eintrag ein.

Gruß

Olli


----------



## ZRRadon (7. Oktober 2009)

Moin moin,

habe gerade mit Marlon gesprochen. Er würde gerne mitfahren, kann aber nur morgen. Allerdings wären die 50km bissel krass glaub ich. Son Mix wie letzte Woche wäre ganz gut. Bis auf weiteres treffen wir uns dann morgen 19:30 Uhr Parkplatz Reinbek. Giibst Du mir noch bescheid OLLI ob das für Dich O.K. ist, sonst fahren wir beide heute die Elbrunde.

Bis dann 

Der Typ vor dem sich jede Brücke fürchtet

P.S. Timo kann leider nicht (Rücken verhoben)
Das ist eben das Problem wenn man mit so alten Knackern unterwegs ist-da rostet nicht nur das Fahrrad


----------



## rockriderSH (7. Oktober 2009)

OK Männer,

der Termin ist auf Morgen verschoben und steht !

Achtung !!! - Habe die Uhrzeit geändert !!!

An alle anderen Biker, die mitfahren wollen.

DONNERSTAG, 08.10.2009 START 19:45 UHR

Gruß

Olli


----------



## mittwoch (7. Oktober 2009)

Moin an alle,

schaffe es heute mittwoch leider nicht und morgen donnerstag auch nicht weil zum zahnarzt muss.

Was ist denn mit nächster woche?

bis denn dann

Dirk


----------



## plattsnacker (7. Oktober 2009)

Hi Dirk,

ich habe f. nächste Woche den Donnerstag fest eingeplant. 

Hoffe wir haben wieder so kompetente Tourguides dabei wie letzte Woche...

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## gnss (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich weiß leider nicht ob ich es morgen schaffe, mein Ohr macht ein wenig Ärger. Wenn ich da bin bin ich da, ansonsten bitte keine Minute auf mich warten. Wohin soll es denn gehen?


----------



## ZRRadon (8. Oktober 2009)

Moin Martin,

wo ist den bei Dir da. S-Reinbek oder unser Treffpunkt (Parkplatz Kornblumenring/Schönningstedt)? Was wäre für Dich günstiger? Wenn nur Olli, Marlon und ich fahren, treffen wir uns immer (Parkplatz Kornblumenring/Schönningstedt), könnten aber auch zur S-Reinbek kommen. 

Gruß Nico


----------



## ZRRadon (8. Oktober 2009)

Wohin es geht entscheiden wir dann spontan würde ich sagen


----------



## rockriderSH (8. Oktober 2009)

Moin moin,

schon mal vorab für nächste Woche Donnerstag... Christian & Dirk der Termin steht natürlich. Dirk, mein Beileid für heute (Zahnarzt) autsch 

Martin, dir auch gute Besserung und nächste Woche bist du hoffentlich wieder voll mit dabei )

Nun zu heute. Da ich letzten Sonntag noch einmal unsere Strecke abgefahren bin und der Boden da schon sehr weich war, denke ich nicht, dass sich die Lage heute verbessert hat. Wenn wir heute fahren sollten (Voraussetzung - kein strömender Regen), würde ich eine Straßenrunde bevorzugen. Was meint ihr ?? Am Sonntag waren die Wege wirklich sehr tief und Pfützen ohne Ende. Was meint ihr ?? 

Wenn das Wetter sich nicht bessern sollte, dann telefonieren wir noch mal so gegen 19:00 Uhr oder ??

Gruß

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (8. Oktober 2009)

Der Regen soll am frühen Nachmittag aufhören, ich glaube ich versuche das mal, komme zum Parkplatz.


----------



## rockriderSH (8. Oktober 2009)

Hört sich gut an Martin )

Kennst du den Parkplatz ?? Ist ein ganz kleiner Parkplatz in Schönningstedt, wenn du die Königstrasse Richtung Neuschö fährst, dann auf der rechten Seite. Auf der rechten Seite ist auch das Neubaugebiet Schönningstedt (hinter dem Wall).

Bis denne 

Olli


----------



## gnss (8. Oktober 2009)

Nein und ich sehe bei google maps auch keinen, nur einen Kreisel.


----------



## rockriderSH (8. Oktober 2009)

Genau... der Kreisel ist gut !!

Kleines Stückchen auf dem Fahrradweg noch weiter in Richtung NeuSchö (500 m.), dann siehst du ihn auf der rechten, anderen Straßenseite.

Bis dann

Olli


----------



## gnss (8. Oktober 2009)

Alles klar.


----------



## ZRRadon (8. Oktober 2009)

Hört sich alles gut an Männer. Hast Du Angst vor Schlamm Olli oder putzt Deine Frau Dein Bike etwa nicht?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockriderSH (9. Oktober 2009)

Moin moin,

wollte euch ein schönes WE wünschen. Gestern war es ja wieder eine nette Gruppe. Wir haben ordentlich Kilometer gefressen. Martin war mit seinem Rennrad die Lokomotive und Nico und ich mussten ganz gut reintreten. Hat wieder sehr viel Spaß gemacht. Freue mich jetzt schon auf nächsen Donnerstag. Nächste Woche sind wir dann ja auch wieder im 5er oder 6er Pulck unterwegs.

Übrigens.... Nico und ich werden wohl eine kleine Weihnachtsfeier für die Sachsenwaldpioniere organisieren. Irgendwo nett etwas essen und trinken. Ich hoffe ihr werdet dann alle dabei sein. Einzelheiten folgen.

Der Harztermin 24.10.2009 steht übrigens auch und ist fix.

Nochmals schönes Wochenende und Gruß

Olli


----------



## ZRRadon (12. Oktober 2009)

Moin Männer! Wer ist Donnerstag am Start?


----------



## plattsnacker (12. Oktober 2009)

Chrischan ist dabei !


----------



## rockriderSH (13. Oktober 2009)

Moin,

Olli ist selbstverständlich mit dabei !

19:45 S-Bahn Reinbek !!

Nico, kommt Marlon mit ? Treffen wir uns wieder 19:30 auf unserem Parkplatz und fahren zusammen zum Bahnhof ?

Gruß

Olli


----------



## mittwoch (13. Oktober 2009)

Moin,

komme am Donnerstag mit Chrstian zum Bahnhof Reinbek 19:45 .

Bis denn 

Dirk


----------



## ZRRadon (14. Oktober 2009)

Moin Olli,

Marlon und ich sind 19:30 auf unserem Parkplatz. Dann wird wieder gerockt.


----------



## rockriderSH (15. Oktober 2009)

Na Mädels,

dann sind wir ja wieder komplett )

Martin hat sich für heute noch nicht gemeldet.

Bis heute Abend

Gruß

Olli


----------



## gnss (15. Oktober 2009)

Bei mir wird das nichts, viel Spaß.


----------



## ZRRadon (20. Oktober 2009)

Moin Bikefreunde,

wer ist diese Woche dabei?


----------



## ZRRadon (21. Oktober 2009)

Da sich keiner von Euch Schönwetter-Fahrern meldet fahren Olli und ich heute 19:45 Uhr ab Parkplatz Schöningstedt.
Es wird wahrscheinlich die Deichrunde (ca. 50km).
Wer also doch noch Bock hat, ist herzlich willkommen. Wir warten 5 Minuten, dann sind wir unterwegs.

Gruß Nico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockriderSH (21. Oktober 2009)

So sieht's aus )

Gruß

Olli


----------



## plattsnacker (21. Oktober 2009)

Moin,

"Schönwetter-Fahrer", das nehme ich mal als Anlass, um dezent auf den bald startenden Winterpokal hinzuweisen (2.11. // http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/). Wie wäre es mit Teambildung ?
Ende März wird dann der echte Schönwetter-Fahrer ermittelt...

Wann planen wir denn mal ein ToH auf ein   ?  (Bzw. die angekündigte Weihnachtsfeier)


Viel Spass u. wenig Regen heute für Olli + Nico !!

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## rockriderSH (25. Oktober 2009)

Moin Bikefreunde,

gestern waren wir (Nico, Alberto und ich der Olli) ja nun im Harz. Es war super !! Wir haben den ersten Schnee gekostet und manche Trails wurden durch das Schmelzwasser zu kleinen Gebirgsflüssen. Die Stimmung war genial und wir hatten unseren Spaß. 

Nun wieder der Aufruf wie jede Woche zu unserer Feierabendrunde.
Da wir auch gerne wieder Christian, Dirk und Martin dabei hätten, würden wir diese Woche wieder Donnerstag ins Auge fassen.

Also Termin für diese Woche Donnerstag, den 29.10.2009, S-Bahnhof Reinbek, 19:45 Uhr.

Über neue Teilnehmer und Mitfahrer freuen wir uns immer und jeder ist rechtherzlich zur Feierabendrunde eingeladen.

Ich stelle den Termin auch unter LMB rein.

Gruß

Olli


----------



## mittwoch (26. Oktober 2009)

Moin auch,

habe den letzen Donnerstag total vergessen. 

Werde aber am Donnerstag dabei sein. 

Hoffe das es nicht kälter wird als beim letzten mal, da ich mich noch um keine wärmeren Schuhe gekümmert habe..

Bis denn dann Dirk


----------



## plattsnacker (27. Oktober 2009)

Hi Dirk,

hab diesen Schuh: "Northwave Celsius GTX" ( warm und wasserdicht ) 
Gibt es bei "Wiggle" in England für umgerechnet 120 

Oder für 28  SealSkinz Mid Thermal Merino Waterproof Socks als Ergänzung zu deinen Schuhen.

-------------------------------------------------------

Sehen uns Donnerstag zur gewohnten Zeit bei mir, um dann um 19:45 Uhr am Bahnhof zu sein.


Gruss
Christian


----------



## rockriderSH (27. Oktober 2009)

Hört sich gut an )

Hoffentlich hört der Regen noch auf !!

Olli


----------



## ZRRadon (28. Oktober 2009)

Moin Männer,

nach der Harztour ist das doch hier wie Sommer für uns Olli ;-).


----------



## mittwoch (29. Oktober 2009)

Moin Wetterleidensgenossen,

wie ist den die Tourplannung für heute:

Schlamschlacht oder Strasse?


Dirk


----------



## rockriderSH (29. Oktober 2009)

Moin Sachsenwaldpioniere,

die Frage von Dirk ist berechtigt ! Ich denke, dass es sehr weich und schlammig im Wald sein wird. Aus diesem Grund könnte ich mir die Deichrunde (Kondirunde) heute gut vorstellen. 

Wie sieht's aus ?

Übrigens: überlege ich gerade zu unserer Weihnachtsfeier Polohemden mit unserem eigenen Logo günstig irgendwo anfertigen zu lassen.

Im Anhang ein Vorschlag für unser Logo !

Bis heute Abend *freu*

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockriderSH (30. Oktober 2009)

Moin Männer,

wie gut, dass wir gestern Abend so "schönes" Wetter hatten. War wieder 'ne super nette Runde. Ich fand's auch toll, dass wir auf Grund des Wetters einen "sehr hohen Straßenanteil" in der Runde eingebaut haben oder Dirk / Marlon ??  Als ich zu Hause im Licht meines Fahrradschuppens war, sah ich erst einmal das Chaos. Ich sah aus wie ein Erdferkel 

Hat trotzdem wieder super Laune gemacht !!!

Für unseren geplanten Ritt in die HaBes ist für mich persönlich im November noch alles möglich !! Ich denke, dass ein Samstag von Vorteil wäre. Dann hat man Sonntag noch mit der Familie 

Lasst uns einfach mal ein paar Daten zusammentragen !

Freue mich jetzt schon wieder auf nächsten Donnerstag !

Gruß

Olli


----------



## plattsnacker (30. Oktober 2009)

Moinsen Sachsenwaldpioniere,

alle Erdkrusten am A... entfernt ?  Hat echt Spaß gemacht gestern, trotz weichem Boden. 

Habe heute das Team "Sachsenwaldpioniere" im Winterpokal eingerichtet.

Wer Lust hat, kann sich dem Team anschließen und gemeinsam gegen den Rest der Welt ab Montag bis Ende März Punkte sammeln.

Natürlich kann man auch seine Einzelwertung (und die der anderen) sehen oder ohne sich einem Team anzuschließen als Einzelkämpfer gegen den "Winterspeck" kämpfen.
Alternative Ausdauersportarten zählen auch...

Mehr dazu hier: 

Gruss

Chrischan


----------



## rockriderSH (3. November 2009)

Moin Bikefreunde,

denkt an Donnerstag, 05.11.09 !! Unsere Feierabendrunde startet wieder um 19:45 Uhr. Auch neue Mitfahrer sind bei uns immer herzlich willkommen. Ich habe den Termin auch unter Termine "LMB" eingetragen. Wer ist außer mir mit dabei ?? Tragt euch bitte unter Termine ein.

Bis Donnerstag 

Gruß 

Olli


----------



## rockriderSH (3. November 2009)

Moin Christian,

ich habe mich mal versucht in unser Winterpokalteam einzutragen. Du musst meine Mitgliedschaft wohl irgendwie noch bestätigen. 

Gruß

Olli


----------



## plattsnacker (3. November 2009)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Moin Christian,
> 
> ich habe mich mal versucht in unser Winterpokalteam einzutragen. Du musst meine Mitgliedschaft wohl irgendwie noch bestätigen.
> 
> ...



Hi Olli,

ist bereits geschehen !  Nun heißt es Punkte sammeln, sonst droht im März der "Schönwetterbiker-Pokal". 

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## ZRRadon (5. November 2009)

Moin Männer! 

Schön-Wetter ist heute mal wieder nicht. Da ich den letzten Ritt schon ziemlich nass empfand, würde ich dafür plädieren, den Heutigen ausfallen zulassen. Marlon ist da meiner Meinung.

Ich könnte aber Sonntag (soll auch schönes Wetter werden) von 13:00 - 15:00 Uhr. Hätte jemand Zeit und Lust auf einen Day-Ride?

Gruß ZRRADON


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZRRadon (5. November 2009)

Hab mich jetzt auch zum Winterpokal angemeldet. Sogar schon einen Eintrag habe ich geleistet. Warum sehe ich diesen noch nicht. Muss ich erst bestätigt werden, von Christian?


----------



## rockriderSH (5. November 2009)

Moin Leidensgenossen,

dass nenne ich Gedankenübertragung !!! Wollte dir gerade 'ne PN mit dem gleichen Vorschlag zukommen lassen. Nico & Marlon haben glaube ich Recht, wenn wir unseren Event für heute absagen. Die Wetteraussichten für die zweite Tageshälfte sind noch schlechter !!!

Christian und Dirk wären heute glaube ich sowieso nicht mit dabei gewesen oder ?? Christian sammelt übrigens schon fleißig Punkte im Winterpokal  Ich hoffe, dass wir am Sonntag dann etwas für unsere Teamwertung tun können !! Nico, du musst dich noch ins Team eintragen.

Sonntag klingt gut !! SMS oder Tel. am Sonntag OK ??

Wer wäre noch mit dabei ??

FRAGE IN DIE RUNDE ----- WO IST MARTIN ???  

Gruß

Olli


----------



## ZRRadon (5. November 2009)

Machen wir so Olli. Hab mich ins Team eingetragen. Ich muss noch bestätigt werden oder


----------



## plattsnacker (5. November 2009)

ZRRadon schrieb:


> Hab mich jetzt auch zum Winterpokal angemeldet. Sogar schon einen Eintrag habe ich geleistet. Warum sehe ich diesen noch nicht. Muss ich erst bestätigt werden, von Christian?



Hi Nico,

willkommen im im Winterpokal-Team !!  Nach meiner Bestätigung sind deine Punkte sichtbar !!

@all:
Ich wäre heute Abend sowieso nicht dabei. Von Dirk hab' ich auch noch nix gehört. 
Sonntag wird bei mir wahrscheinlich auch nix, da Sohnemann Montag seinen 6. Geburtstag feiert. Wer Kinder hat, ahnt vielleicht, was vorher alles zu tun ist. Eine Steuererklärung ist nix dagegen... 

Euch viel Spass am Sonntag !!  Sammelt fleißig Punkte !!

Gruss
Chrischan, der auf den DX-Fluter wartet...


----------



## mittwoch (9. November 2009)

Moin auch,

falls es Donnerstag auf eine Fortsetzung der Schlamschlaucht hinausläuft muß ich es mir noch mal überlegen.


Bis denn dann

Dirk


----------



## rockriderSH (9. November 2009)

Moin Bikefreunde,

gestern waren Nico und ich mal bei Tageslicht auf unserer Feierabendrunde unterwegs. Auch schön, wenn man mal etwas sieht 
Da unser Nico bald wieder Papa wird und nun die Vorbereitung mit den entsprechenden Kursen losgeht, müssten wir organisatorisch etwas umplanen. Der Hechelkurs ist immer donnerstags, wodurch Nico dann in unserem Team ausfallen würde. Wir haben uns einmal gestern so vorab auf mittwochs geeinigt ohne natürlich zu wissen, ob ihr (Dirk & Christian) da könnt ? Wenn's ein anderer Tag sein sollte, der bei euch besser klappt, dann Vorschläge vor )

Auf Nico können und wollen wir nicht verzichten !!

Also, bitte meldet euch und gebt uns kurz euer Feedback.

Gruß

Olli


----------



## rockriderSH (9. November 2009)

Happy Birthday,

herzlichen Glückwunsch unbekannterweise an Christians Nachwuchs.

 

Gruß

Olli


----------



## ZRRadon (9. November 2009)

Moin Bikefreunde! Olli hats ja schon geschildert. Der Kurs beginnt am 26.11. Wäre wirklich super, wenn wir uns alle auf einen anderen Tag einigen könnten. Wir sind ja gerade auf dem Weg ein richtig krasses Team zu werden.
Auch von mir alles gute für Deinen Sohnemann Christian

Gruß ZRRADON


----------



## plattsnacker (10. November 2009)

ZRRadon schrieb:


> Moin Bikefreunde! Olli hats ja schon geschildert. Der Kurs beginnt am 26.11. Wäre wirklich super, wenn wir uns alle auf einen anderen Tag einigen könnten. Wir sind ja gerade auf dem Weg ein richtig krasses Team zu werden.
> Auch von mir alles gute für Deinen Sohnemann Christian
> 
> Gruß ZRRADON



Hi Nico,

das wird schon klappen, das wir uns für die nächsten Wochen auf'nem Mittwoch treffen. Vielleicht dann einfach 15 min. später (20 Uhr), dann sollte dem nix im Wege stehen. Also kann es diese Woche noch beim Donnerstag bleiben ?  Ich würde gern trotz erhöhter Luftfeuchtigkeit fahren. Zur Not auch Straße...  Wie sieht's denn bei Dir/Euch aus ?

Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche an meinen Sohn. Er hat gestern mit 8 anderen Kindern ALLES gegeben. Mich wundert nur, das meine Ohren heute nicht pfeifen...
Seinen 7. Geburtstag werden wir auf jeden Fall auswärts feiern. Pandino o.ä. Tobeschuppen...

Dir und Deinen Frau wünsche ich viel Entspannung beim Elefantenturnen und einen guten restl. Verlauf der Schwangerschaft!


----------



## rockriderSH (10. November 2009)

Moin Männer,

Donnerstag diese Woche geht dann noch in Ordnung ! 

Würde dann ab nächster Woche den Mittwoch vorschlagen.

Treffen können wir uns denke ich auch diese Woche schon um 20:00 Uhr am S-Bahnhof. Die Zeit passt mir persönlich auch besser. Nico & Marlon - 19:45 Uhr dann Donnerstag am Parkplatz OK ?

Gruß

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZRRadon (11. November 2009)

Geht klar!


----------



## mittwoch (11. November 2009)

Moin,

ich merke das ich wohl zu selten reinschaue ins forum, normalerweise sehe ich immer mittwoch rein.

Also wenn das Wetter so bleibt ist dann strasse oder wald? Bei Wald .....  habe gerade das rad abgeleckt.

den termin auf den mittwoch zu verlegen ist mir auch recht.

bis denn dann.

dirk


----------



## plattsnacker (11. November 2009)

Hi Dirk,

keine Sorge, auch morgen wird der Dreck nicht antrocknen. So kannst du wieder schön am Bike rumlutschen. Start bei mir um 19:45 Richtung S-Bahn. 



mittwoch schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich merke das ich wohl zu selten reinschaue ins forum, normalerweise sehe ich immer mittwoch rein.
> 
> ...


----------



## ZRRadon (11. November 2009)

Moin Männer! Ich wäre auf jeden Fall für Wald. Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten. Direkt nach der Tour in die Waschanlage(ohne Hochdruck) mit schön viel Schaum macht sich gut. Wenn´s trocken ist wieder alles schön einfetten/einölen-alles wie neu. Kleiner Tipp für die Heulsusen unter uns.
Wie siehts aus mit unserer Weihnachtsfeier. Sollten wir langsam auf die Beine stellen. Olli hatte vorgeschlagen, einen kleinen Workshop vorweg zu schieben (finde die Idee super). Kostenpunkt wäre ein 10er pro Stunde für jeden (ca. 2h) bei Bikestore Bergedorf (die Jungs haben wirklich Ahnung). Danach könnten wir dann schön fachsimpeln. Die Idee mit den T-Shirts würde ich auf jeden Fall in die Tat umsetzen Olli. Also liebe Sachsenwaldpioniere, machen wir dann mal Nägel mit Köpfen. 

P.S. Die 1,50 Euro für die Wäsche übernehm ich dann Dirk.

Gruß ZRRADON


----------



## mittwoch (12. November 2009)

Moin,

vielen Dank für das Mitgefühl.  Komme heute leider nicht.

P.S.: Nutze jetzt die Woche zum Schuhkauf.

P.S. d2te:Was soll denn  in dem Workshop passieren?

Gruß an alle Freunde die denn Dreck lieben.

Dirk


----------



## plattsnacker (12. November 2009)

mittwoch schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> vielen Dank für das Mitgefühl.  Komme heute leider nicht.
> 
> ...




Eine Woche Schuhe kaufen. Da werde gaaanz schlimme Erinnerungen bei mir wach von vor der Hochzeit, als man sowas noch gemeinsam machen musste.  :kotz:

@Olli: Der Workshop interessiert mich auch. Lass uns nachher mal kurz drüber schnacken. Wäre dann ja wohl eher an einem Samstag, oder wie wären die Terminmöglichkeiten im Team und bei Bike-Store ??  

Gruss
chrischan


----------



## plattsnacker (12. November 2009)

mittwoch schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> vielen Dank für das Mitgefühl.  Komme heute leider nicht.
> 
> ...



"Was soll denn  in dem Workshop passieren?" 

Es stehen 3 Themen zur Wahl:

Thema 1: Wie putze ich mein Bike, nachdem ich mich mit Stormarner Wildschweinen eingelassen habe...

Thema 2: Mein Bike und der Waschzwang oder bringt uns unsere Hygiene irgendwann um?

Thema 3: Nach überteuertem Lampenkauf mag mein Bike im Dunkeln nicht mehr raus. Was soll ich tun ?


----------



## mittwoch (12. November 2009)

Hallo Chrstian,

meine Güte!!!!

Und ich dachte ich habe Probleme )

Dirk


----------



## rockriderSH (12. November 2009)

Ihr gefallt mir Jungs 

Bis nachher !!

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZRRadon (12. November 2009)

Das ist nicht Dein ernst Dirk. Wenn Du jetzt jedes mal bei Nieselregen Schuhe kaufen gehst, brauchst Du im Februar einen begehbaren Schuhschrank. Lass mal Schuhe Schuhe sein (sowas macht am aufm Samstag Vormittag) und komm heute zum S-Reinbek. Mann oder Mämme. 

Gruß Radon


----------



## mittwoch (12. November 2009)

Mann oder Mämme ist egal, hauptsache trockene füße.

Dirk


----------



## gnss (12. November 2009)

Dank spätem Feierabend bin ich heute raus.


----------



## ZRRadon (15. November 2009)

Moin Männer! Heute 13:00Uhr Parkplatz vor dem Kreisel in Schönningstedt. Ca. 1,5h im Sachsenwald. Olli ist wahrscheinlich auch dabei.

Gruß ZRRadon


----------



## plattsnacker (15. November 2009)

ZRRadon schrieb:


> Moin Männer! Heute 13:00Uhr Parkplatz vor dem Kreisel in Schönningstedt. Ca. 1,5h im Sachsenwald. Olli ist wahrscheinlich auch dabei.
> 
> Gruß ZRRadon



Hi, werde leider nicht dabei sein. 

Viel Spass
 Chrischan


----------



## rockriderSH (16. November 2009)

Moin Männer,

Nico und ich waren gestern wieder unterwegs. Wieder super viel Spaß gemacht !! Tja Chrischan, da haben wir dir wohl wieder ein paar Pünktchen abgegraben ) 
Verhältnisse waren besser als erwartet ! Nur in der Lohe wieder im letzten Drittel Schlamm ohne Ende ! Diese Woche soll es nicht wirklich regnen. Die Verhältnisse werden sich also weiter verbessern.

Bitte denkt diese Woche daran:.....

Nightride jetzt immer mittwochs !!! Also diese Woche treffen wir uns am 18.11.2009 um 20:00 Uhr am S-Bahnhof Reinbek. Tragt euch unter Termine "LMB" bitte ein.

Freu mich auf alle bekannten Gesichter und auf hoffentlich unsere neuen Mitfahrer )

Gruß

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZRRadon (16. November 2009)

Moin Männer,

Olli und ich haben gestern noch mal über unser TOH zum weihnachtlichen Anlass gesprochen.
Wir sind zu dem Schluss gekommen unseren Workshop ein anderes Mal zu machen. Olli organisiert die T-Shirts.
Hier die Termine zur Auswahl: 12.12(Samst.)/19.12(Samst.)
oder 09.12(Mitt.)/16.12(Mitt.).

Sagt bitte bescheid wann Ihr könnt. Wenn wir kein gemeinsamen Termin finden, können wir das Ganze auch auf Januar verschieben.

Sagt bitte noch diese Woche bescheid, zwecks Lokalität.

Bis Mittwoch ZRRadon


----------



## rockriderSH (16. November 2009)

Moin Nico,

vielen Dank schon mal vorab. Also ....

für mich OK ist 12.12 und beide in der Woche Termine.

Gruß

Olli


----------



## plattsnacker (16. November 2009)

ZRRadon schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> Olli und ich haben gestern noch mal über unser TOH zum weihnachtlichen Anlass gesprochen.
> Wir sind zu dem Schluss gekommen unseren Workshop ein anderes Mal zu machen. Olli organisiert die T-Shirts.
> ...



Moinsen,
sicherer würden bei mir die Mittwoch-Termine klappen, aber an den beiden Samstagen steht bisher auch noch nix an.

Gruss
Chrischan, der PünktchensammlerbeiRegeninderWoche...

P.S. Würde Euch ja empfehlen, die Tour diese Woche auf Di oder Fr zu verschieben, wenn es trockener sein soll...


----------



## rockriderSH (17. November 2009)

Moin Männer,

Chrischan, ich stell dir bald 'ne Leiter in den Garten du alter Wetterfrosch  Deine Prognose ist auf jeden Fall mal wieder richtig !! Wo ich meine so positiven Meldungen für diese Woche her hatte ... hmmm ????

Wie ist die allgemeine Meinung zum Verschiebetermin Freitag ??

Für unser Weihnachts ToH halten wir uns dann mal bis jetzt den 12.12 frei OK !! Bis jetzt können ja zu diesem Termin bereits der Olli, Chrischan & Nico.

Was ist mit unseren anderen Kollegen ?

Gruß

Olli


----------



## mittwoch (17. November 2009)

Moin ihr heizdüsen,

man oh man bei euch geht ja die post ab.

Für den freitag könnte ich mich auch erweichen.

Absauffeier passt mir am 12.12 oder 16.12.

Bis denn dann

Dirk


----------



## gnss (17. November 2009)

Morgen nur wenn es nicht regnet, Freitag genauso. 
Die Termine in der Woche finde ich besser, am Wochenende weiß ich noch nicht.
Und was für einen Workshop überhaupt? An meinen Fahrrädern haben Mechaniker nichts verloren.


----------



## nearest2thepin (17. November 2009)

Hi Olli,

bin einer von "den Neuen" und hatte Kontakt zu Christian aufgenommen. Er sagte mir, dass der Termin morgen evtl. auf Freitag verschoben wird, was aufgrund des Wetters bestimmt eine gute Entscheidung wäre. Hab mich der Vorfreude wegen dennoch für morgen (Mittwoch) als Mitfahrer eingetragen (- Freitag im Sinn) und freue mich, mit Euch zu fahren und den Wald zum Tag zu machen 

Gruß,
Jan

PS. Weiter oben im Thread schreibt jemand was von wegen keine Zeit und Schuhe kaufen und so... fahren bei Euch in der Gruppe auch Frauen mit???


----------



## rockriderSH (18. November 2009)

Moin Männer !!

Also, wegen der Wettersituation von heute..... Würde vorschlagen, dass alle von uns noch einmal so gegen 17:00 Uhr ins Forum gucken OK ? Wir sollten erst einmal davon ausgehen, dass wir heute Abend fahren oder ?? Ich würde Freitag leider nicht dabei sein können, da ich auf unseren Nachwuchs aufpassen muss. Wäre aber ja auch kein Problem. Natürlich würde es bei euch eine unheimliche Traurigkeit auslösen, wenn ich mal nicht mit dabei wäre .

Also !! Bis jetzt steht noch heute Abend 20:00 Uhr !!

Wettervorhersage ist so naja !!! Warnung vor Orkan  und Regen soll es wohl auch geben  Wir werden sehen.

Schicke allen, die meine Mob. Nr. noch nicht haben eine PN.

Gruß

Olli


----------



## ZRRadon (18. November 2009)

Moin ,Moin,

nach dem jetzigen Stand würde ich auch Freitag vorschlagen. Auch wenn es mir schwer fällt auf den Urpionier zu verzichten.

Schaue 17:00 Uhr nochmal wie es bei Euch so ist.

Gruß ZRRadon


----------



## rockriderSH (18. November 2009)

So Männer !!!!

Hiermit wird die heutige Feierabendrunde abgesagt .

Es macht wirklich keinen Sinn. Ich werde jetzt eine Mail an unsere beiden neuen Mitfahrer Hans und Jan schreiben, damit auch Sie im Bilde sind.

Leider werde ich ja Freitag nicht dabei sein, aber der harte Kern sollte doch fahren oder ?? Hans und Jan würden wohl auch gerne mitfahren. Unser Dirk vielleicht auch !! Haltet die Zwei bitte auf dem Laufenden. Jan hat ja wohl schon einen Forums Account, aber Hans ist zur Zeit nur uber Mail [email protected] erreichbar.

Tja, wie gut, dass ich mich heute Abend zur Not wieder auf die Rolle setzen kann. Auch das gibt Punkte (Chrischan/Dirk/Nico)  Vielleicht könnt ihr euch ja etwas für's Wohnzimmer.... so auf die Schnelle..... basteln oder so (Nico) 

Beste Grüße

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (18. November 2009)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> So Männer !!!!
> 
> Hiermit wird die heutige Feierabendrunde abgesagt .
> 
> ...



Oooch Rolle, nee werde gleich im Schutze von GurrTäks den 25km-Heimweg antreten, bevor der Regen aufhört. Hab' gelesen, draussen biken bringt auch Punkte  
Freitag kann ich leider auch nicht, da auch ich auf unsere Brut aufpassen darf. 
Gruss
 Chrischan

P.S. Dirk wird Freitag nicht dabei sein. Er wird wie ich alle zwei Wochen mitfahren.  Aber tolle Schuhe hat er sich gekauft, wartet nur ab !!


----------



## ZRRadon (19. November 2009)

Tja Männer,

Ihr habt Eure Weibsbilder wohl nicht im Griff, oder was?! Sollen wir spontan heute fahren?

Gruß Nico


----------



## plattsnacker (19. November 2009)

ZRRadon schrieb:


> Tja Männer,
> 
> Ihr habt Eure Weibsbilder wohl nicht im Griff, oder was?! Sollen wir spontan heute fahren?
> 
> Gruß Nico



Hi Nico,
wenn man, wie ich, ein gewisses Alter erreicht hat, merkt man zaghaft, dass es von Vorteil sein kann, wenn man den "Weibsbildern" auch mal einen "freien Abend" gönnt.  
Es gibt Leute, die bezeichen dieses Verhalten als "lieben Ehemann" 

Bin nächste Woche wieder dabei, heute leider nicht. 

Gruss
Christian


----------



## ZRRadon (19. November 2009)

Hi Christian,

ich bin doch auch eine "lieber Ehemann" . War auch gar nicht so ernst gemeint. Dann bis nächste Woche Du lieber Ehemann.

Gruß Nico


----------



## gnss (19. November 2009)

Spontan dabei.


----------



## gnss (19. November 2009)

Mist das wird mir wieder zu knapp.


----------



## ZRRadon (19. November 2009)

Also dann Freitag? Wie siehts bei Dir am Freitag aus Martin?

Gruß Nico


----------



## gnss (19. November 2009)

DAnn aber nicht erst um 20, ich könnte so gegen 17 oder 18.


----------



## nearest2thepin (19. November 2009)

Bleibt's morgen bei 20:00 Uhr? Früher wird bei mir knapp...

Heute abend bin ich übrigens ebenfalls lieber Ehemann, meine Frau ist mit den Mamas aus der Krabbelgruppe beim Lieblingsitaliener (sind da zwar alle zum ersten Mal, aber Hauptsache sie können einen benennen, wenn sie gefragt werden) zum Prositrinken, Handtaschenvergleichen und Winterklamotten-bei-ebay-kaufen-Tipps austauschen... alles klar?

Morgen abend bin ich dann hoffentlich wieder richtig Mann auf meinem kalifornischen Ross aus Marin County... 

Gruß,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (19. November 2009)

Dann macht halt 20:00.


----------



## rockriderSH (20. November 2009)

Moin Männer,

ich halte dann einmal für heute, Freitag folgenden Termin fest:

20:00 Uhr Start, Treffpunkt wie immer S-Bahnhof Reinbek !!

Der Topperformer himself "Olli" in Fachkreisen auch rockriderSH genannt wird ja leider nicht teilnehmen können. 

Ich werde Hans noch eine kurze Info Mail schicken, da er auch mitfahren wollte.

Schade, bin ja doch so'n kleines Stück neugierig, wer sich uns da erfreulicherweise anschließt.

V I E L S P A ß !!!

Bis nächste Woche

Olli


----------



## rockriderSH (20. November 2009)

Ich noch mal

Habe gerade von Hans die Absage für heute Abend per Mail bekommen.

Er hat einfach noch mit de Spätfolgen der Grippe zu kämpfen.

Ihr müsst nicht auf ihn warten.

Tschüssi

Olli


----------



## ZRRadon (20. November 2009)

Moin Martin,

bist Du denn auch 20:00 Uhr dabei?

Gruß Nico


----------



## ZRRadon (20. November 2009)

Ich stehe heute 20:00 Uhr am S-Reinbek. Wer ist dabei?

Gruß Nico


----------



## nearest2thepin (20. November 2009)

Bin heute dabei! 20:00 Uhr, S-Bahn Reinbek... bin grad noch am Reifen flicken, Akkus laden auch

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZRRadon (20. November 2009)

Hi Jan,

tut mir leid, dass ich Dich entäuschen muss. Meine Frau ist im 6ten Monat schwanger und Ihr geht´s gerade gar nicht gut. Eine sponane Besserung tritt wohl nicht ein. Falls was ist möchte ich schon gerne zu Hause sein.
Hab gerade mit Olli telefoniert und falls bei meiner Süßen wieder alles roger ist, fahren wir Sonntag von 13-14:00 Uhr. Du bist auch hier herzlich eingeladen. Sag nur bescheid wo wir uns treffen wollen. Ich denke S-Reinbek wäre ideal oder?

Gruß Nico


----------



## nearest2thepin (20. November 2009)

Sonntag passt auch. Hoffen wir auf gescheites Wetter... 

Gruß,
Jan


----------



## ZRRadon (20. November 2009)

Super! Dann lernen wir uns Sonntag kennen. Da wird dann wohl nicht mehr viel weiß von Deinem Bike übrig sein .


----------



## gnss (20. November 2009)

Also falls du doch noch um 2000 fahren willst, dann sag bescheid.


----------



## rockriderSH (21. November 2009)

Einen wunderschönen guten Abend,

da das Fernsehprogramm nicht viel hergibt, besuche ich noch einmal kurz das Forum. Ich bin Sonntag auf jeden Fall um 13:00 Uhr dabei. Werde mit Nico noch einmal telefonieren. Jan, super wenn du mitkommst !! Wir werden auf jeden Fall dann 13:00 Uhr am S-Bahnhof Reinbek auf dich warten.

Bis Morgen

Olli


----------



## nearest2thepin (21. November 2009)

Männer, ich freu mich auf Euch und den Wald!
13:00 Uhr.

Gute Nacht!
Jan


----------



## ZRRadon (22. November 2009)

Moin Männer,

heute wird der Wald gerockt! Aber nicht weinen, falls Ihr ein bisschen Schlamm in Eure zarten Gesichter bekommt ;-).

Der 12.12 ist jetzt übriens fix für unser TOH - für alle die es nicht mitbekommen haben. Ich hoffe am Glas seit Ihr besser als aufm Bike.

Bid dann Gruß Nico


----------



## rockriderSH (23. November 2009)

Moin, moin Männer,

gestern waren wir mal wieder auf Sonntagsrunde ("Ups, da ist der Olli doch plötzlich auf Platz 2  in der Teamwertung !!). Naja, für's "vor dem Kamin sitzen" gibt's leider noch keine Punkte.  Es war wie immer super !! Wir durften Jan in unserer Runde begrüßen, der extra aus Hamburg zum Mitfahren nach Reinbek gekommen war. Jan, ist sehr nett und nach der Tour waren wir uns alle einig, dass wir einen neuen Sachsenwaldpionier dazubekommen haben. Jan passt perfekt in unsere Gruppe. Er selbst war glaube ich auch sehr positiv von uns und unserem Revier angetan. Wir sahen wieder einmal wie die Erdferkel aus, aber das immer schönere Wetter glich soetwas aus. Wir hatten nur einen Verfahrer kurz vor Dassendorf, den wir aber sportlich ignorierten.

Mittwoch steht wie immer als Nightride Date fest.

Das Wetter soll aber wieder einmal schlechter werden :-((

Wir werden sehen.

Nico hat ja nun den 12.12. als Weihnachts ToH festgemacht !! Ich hoffe, dass ihr alle teilnehmen werdet. Wir werden jetzt ein nettes Lokal aussuchen und euch auf dem Laufenden halten.

Gruß

Olli


----------



## plattsnacker (23. November 2009)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Moin, moin Männer,
> 
> gestern waren wir mal wieder auf Sonntagsrunde ("Ups, da ist der Olli doch plötzlich auf Platz 2  in der Teamwertung !!). Naja, für's "vor dem Kamin sitzen" gibt's leider noch keine Punkte.  Es war wie immer super !! Wir durften Jan in unserer Runde begrüßen, der extra aus Hamburg zum Mitfahren nach Reinbek gekommen war. Jan, ist sehr nett und nach der Tour waren wir uns alle einig, dass wir einen neuen Sachsenwaldpionier dazubekommen haben. Jan passt perfekt in unsere Gruppe. Er selbst war glaube ich auch sehr positiv von uns und unserem Revier angetan. Wir sahen wieder einmal wie die Erdferkel aus, aber das immer schönere Wetter glich soetwas aus. Wir hatten nur einen Verfahrer kurz vor Dassendorf, den wir aber sportlich ignorierten.
> 
> ...



Moin Sünndaagsfohrers,

tokamen Middeweken bin ik ook weller dorbi. 

Freut mi, dat Jan de Geestkant ook toseggt hett 

@Olli: Mit den Winterpokaal heff ik woll förwiss dat Richtige für di utsökt, wat ?

Ik heff dat ToH an 12.12. mol bi LMB rinschrievt.

Bet Middeweken dann

Chrischan

UpperGermanVersion ( auf Wunsch einen einzelnen Herrn... )

Hallo Sonntagsfaher,

nächsten Mittwoch bin ich auch wieder dabei.

Freut mich, dass Jan die Geestkante auch gefallen hat !

Das ToH am 12.12. steht im LMB m.d.B. um Zusage !


Bis Mittwoch

Christian


----------



## rockriderSH (23. November 2009)

Moin Chrischan,

ik ward ferüch !! De Mann snackt wirklich platt. Ick glöv nur,
dat nich all von üns ünsern dialekt verstehn.

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockriderSH (25. November 2009)

Moin Männer,

diese Woche seid ihr ja alle sehr stumm !! Ich hoffe ihr lebt noch !!

Heute Abend geht hoffentlich klar oder ?

Ich habe hier übrigens mal einen Link zu einem Spot für unsere Weihnachtsfeier am 12.12.09. Hier kann man in lockerer Atmosphäre ein paar Kaltgetränke zu sich nehmen, nett einen Happen essen und wenn wir wollen auch noch darten oder Pool spielen. Was meint ihr dazu ?? 

http://www.hannemanns-muehle.de/index.html

Ich hätte sonst auch nichts dagegen eine Location in Hamburg zu besuchen. Hier fällt mir spontan folgendes Lokal ein.

http://www.trude-hh.de

Gruß

Olli


----------



## plattsnacker (25. November 2009)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> diese Woche seid ihr ja alle sehr stumm !! Ich hoffe ihr lebt noch !!
> 
> ...



Moin,

ich bin heute Abend dabei, wobei es eigentlich viel zu trocken angesagt ist. Aber das ändern wir ja am 12.12. !

Ich würde mir "hannemanns-muehle" als Spot für das ToH wünschen.

Passt auch besser zum "Revier".



Müssen ordentlich Kilometer sammeln nachher, sonst klappt's nicht mit meiner Zielevereinbarung für den November...

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## ZRRadon (25. November 2009)

Moin Männer,

ich finde die Mühle super! Bei mir wird es heute leider nicht´s befürchte ich. Olli und Jan können bestätigen, dass meine Kassette letzten Sonntag den A... hochgerissen hat. Meine Neue ist leider noch nicht da :-( und mein altes Bike hat vorne Strassenprofil drauf (weiß nicht ob die Ralph drauf passen-glaube ich aber nicht). 
Am Wochenende ist meine Oma da. Da meine Oma aus dem Bike-Alter raus ist wirds am WE leider auch nichts.
Falls meine Kassette heute noch kommt (erfahre ich so 14:30 Uhr) könnte ich morgen 21:00 Uhr am S-Reinbek sein.
Bin richtig traurig, dass ich nicht dabei sein kann (Wetter sieht ja bis jetzt gut aus).

Melde mich 14:30 Uhr noch mal.

Bis dann Euer in Gedanken mitfahrender ZRRadon


----------



## plattsnacker (25. November 2009)

ZRRadon schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> ich finde die Mühle super! Bei mir wird es heute leider nicht´s befürchte ich. Olli und Jan können bestätigen, dass meine Kassette letzten Sonntag den A... hochgerissen hat. Meine Neue ist leider noch nicht da :-( und mein altes Bike hat vorne Strassenprofil drauf (weiß nicht ob die Ralph drauf passen-glaube ich aber nicht).
> Am Wochenende ist meine Oma da. Da meine Oma aus dem Bike-Alter raus ist wirds am WE leider auch nichts.
> ...



Moin Nico,
fehlt Dir noch Werkzeug zum Kassettenwechsel, oder wo ist das Problem ? Zwischen 14:30 und 20:00 Uhr sollte doch sonst dafür genug Zeit sein. Oder sollen wir uns heute ein wenig später treffen?

Gruss
chrischan


----------



## rockriderSH (25. November 2009)

Hi Nico,

wie jetzt ..... Feierabendrunde ...... ohne deine Anwesenheit ???
Geht das überhaupt  Mein Beileid zum defekten Ritzelpaket !! Dieses Wochenende wird's wohl bei mir nichts. Werde meinen grünen Daumen herausholen müssen und unseren Garten für den Winter fertig machen.
Telefonieren sollten wir trotzdem nochmal, ob es nicht doch am Sonntag für 'nen Stündchen reicht.

Was ist eigentlich mit Marlon los ??? 

MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRLOOOOON *ruf*

Wo ist unser Freund Dirk ??

Chrischan und ich nur alleine unterwegs ?? Unser Punkteabstand im Winterpokal wird ja beängstigend größer und größer !! Nennt uns einfach ab heute die Performer OK )

Übrigens..... find die Mühle auch sehr gut !! Wie sieht's mit den anderen Jungs aus. Dirk, Marlon, Jan, Martin ?? Gibt's für's Biertrinken beim Weihnachts ToH eigentlich auch Punkte ??

Bis denne

Olli


----------



## plattsnacker (25. November 2009)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Hi Nico,
> 
> wie jetzt ..... Feierabendrunde ...... ohne deine Anwesenheit ???
> Geht das überhaupt  Mein Beileid zum defekten Ritzelpaket !! Dieses Wochenende wird's wohl bei mir nichts. Werde meinen grünen Daumen herausholen müssen und unseren Garten für den Winter fertig machen.
> ...



Hi PunkteAufErgoSammler,

bez. Martin guckst Du LMB. Er hat sich angemeldet für heute Abend.

Sonst habe ich noch von keinem was gehört.

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## ZRRadon (25. November 2009)

Moin plattsnacker,

falls meine Kassette heute kommt, hätte ich kein Werkzeug und Bike-Store hat zu. Ich kenne noch keinen anderen Laden, dem ich mein Vertrauen schenken würde. Die Kette sollte dann auch gleich neu (das ist wohl nicht ganz so einfach, wie ich gelesen habe). Wenn einer von Euch das Zeug zu meinem persönlichen Mechaniker hat - BITTE MELDEN .

Vielleicht besteht ja noch ein Funken Resthoffnung (ich fühl mich schon ganz schlecht bei dem Gedanken den heutigen Abend aufm Sofa zu klucken.


----------



## ZRRadon (25. November 2009)

Also liebe Leute,

meine Kassette ist heute nicht gekommen. Wenn nicht einer von Euch eine Kassette hat war es das für mich. Son Sch...

Hab noch die Hoffnung, das der Postbote Verspätung hat.


----------



## plattsnacker (25. November 2009)

ZRRadon schrieb:


> Also liebe Leute,
> 
> meine Kassette ist heute nicht gekommen. Wenn nicht einer von Euch eine Kassette hat war es das für mich. Son Sch...
> 
> Hab noch die Hoffnung, das der Postbote Verspätung hat.



...oder der plattsnacker dir eine mitbringt von Fahrrad Pagels auf'm Rückweg vom Büro. 
Wat für eine brauchst Du denn ?  9-fach für XT nehme ich an ? 11-32 oder 11-34 Zähnchen ?
Preis nach oben begrenzt ?  pn mir mal Deine HandyNr für evtl. Rückfragen...

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (25. November 2009)

Jetzt weiß ich was es mit diesem Workshop auf sich hat.


----------



## plattsnacker (25. November 2009)

gnss schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß ich was es mit diesem Workshop auf sich hat.



Na na


----------



## rockriderSH (25. November 2009)

Nu ich auch noch mal,

na Wetterfröschchen (er weiß wer gemeint ist )!! Wie wird denn unser Wetter heute Abend.

Nico, viel Spaß beim Fernsehen. Gibt Champions L. oder ? Man kann ja fast annehmen ......... nein du doch nicht !! Kneifen .... ein Fremdwort für ZRRadon 

Bis nachher 

Olli


----------



## plattsnacker (25. November 2009)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Nu ich auch noch mal,
> 
> na Wetterfröschchen (er weiß wer gemeint ist )!! Wie wird denn unser Wetter heute Abend.
> 
> ...



Leiter rauf...
"Etwas Regen möglich, dafür >12°C und SW 4  (Böen 60 km/h)"
Leiter runter...

Ich glaub, der Nico bekommt noch schnell'n private workshop und muss nicht fernsehen...

CU at 8


----------



## ZRRadon (25. November 2009)

...denkst Du doch nicht wirklich oder Olli. Ich dachte Du kennst mich besser. 
Bezüglich Workshop - jeder fängt mal klein an. Dafür hab ich ja Euch.

Außerdem habe ich noch 10 Jahre Zeit um all das was Ihr schon wisst.

Der hat gut getan...

Kleiner Spaß

Wäre voll toll wenn ich heute auch dabei wäre - Ihr seit mir doch schon ans Herz gewachsen ;-)


----------



## rockriderSH (25. November 2009)

Nico,

Alles guuut ) 

Wenn du Hilfe brauchst ... RUF MICH AN !!!

Ich kann dir das passende Werkzeug aus der Stadt mitbringen und du könntest am Wochenende den Kassettenwechsel ganz in Ruhe ausprobieren. Ich hab soetwas auch noch nie gemacht, aber dürfte nicht so ein großes Ding sein. 

Ansonsten ... wir telefonieren !

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (25. November 2009)

Hi Nico,

meinst Du im Winterpokal mit "Alternative Sportarten 
(Krafttraining) "  Kassettenwechsel mit Kurbelabzieher ??  

Das ist wirklich anstrengend. Ich würde das Werkzeug für die Kassette nehmen.
( *Kassette *ist *hinten*, Olli, die *Kurbel *ist das, was sich *vorne *dreht... )


Jetzt weiß ich, wieso Martin bei "Workshop" das Grinsen kriegt...

Bis nachher, bin jetzt offline und fahre mich schonmal warm...

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## rockriderSH (25. November 2009)

Ahaaa ... und wir fahren also Fahrrad oder ?? 

Ups .. kleiner Schreibfehler. Natürlich meinte ich dieses "Teil" für das Ritzelpaket !! Jetzt weiß ich endlich wo vorn an meinem Rad ist 

Olli


----------



## ZRRadon (26. November 2009)

So Männer,

nach dem Ihr mich gestern systematisch ausgeschlossen habt, müsst Ihr wohl nächste Woche noch mal ran. Vor unserm TOH würde ich gerne mit allen zusammen noch mal fahren, um Euch zu zeigen, wo der Frosch die Locken hat. Dann haben wir wenigstens was zu erzählen (kleiner Scherz aus meiner Frustration heraus).
Würde mich aber wirklich freuen wenn´s nächste Woche noch mal klappen würde.

Gruß Nico


----------



## rockriderSH (26. November 2009)

Moin Männer,

ersteinmal möchte ich noch etwas zu den leichten Irritationen von gestern Abend zwecks Fahrradfahren ja oder nein sagen. Nico, entschuldige bitte, wenn es gestern Abend nicht so gelaufen ist, wie du es dir vorgestellt hast. Das du nicht mit dabei warst, ist dumm gelaufen und es war ganz bestimmt keine Absicht ! Das Wetter war ja nun auch wirklich sehr schwer einzuschätzen und deine Probleme mit der Kassette waren da ja auch noch. Hätte es jetzt noch länger anhaltend geregnet, wären wir wohl alle nicht gefahren, aber Martin im strömenden Regen erst nach Neuschö fahren zu lassen und dann nachher wegen Regens doch die ganze Aktion abzublasen .... ich weiß nicht. Der Regen hörte bei mir zu Hause um 19:30 auf !! Ich entschloss mich dann kurzfristig für das Radeln, weil ich zu dem Zeitpunkt glaubte, dass wenn ich nicht fahre, unser Chrischan ganz alleine fahren muss. Es wird aber ja noch viele Male geben ) !! So, dass soll's dann aber jetzt auch zu dem Thema gewesen sein.

Gute Neuigkeiten in Bezug auf unser Weihnachts ToH:

Ich habe gerade einen Tisch für 8 Personen um 20:00 Uhr in Hanemanns Mühle in Reinbek für uns bestellt.

Übrigens.... die Strassenrunde gestern Abend hatte es in sich !! Heute Morgen hatte ich total schwere Beine. Tja Chrischan, hätte ich bloß auch 'son Riegelchen vor der Tour verdrückt, aber wer kann schon ahnen, dass wir einmal quer durch Norddeutschland fahren 

Gruß

Olli


----------



## plattsnacker (26. November 2009)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> ersteinmal möchte ich noch etwas zu den leichten Irritationen von gestern Abend zwecks Fahrradfahren ja oder nein sagen. Nico, entschuldige bitte, wenn es gestern Abend nicht so gelaufen ist, wie du es dir vorgestellt hast. Das du nicht mit dabei warst, ist dumm gelaufen und es war ganz bestimmt keine Absicht ! Das Wetter war ja nun auch wirklich sehr schwer einzuschätzen und deine Probleme mit der Kassette waren da ja auch noch. Hätte es jetzt noch länger anhaltend geregnet, wären wir wohl alle nicht gefahren, aber Martin im strömenden Regen erst nach Neuschö fahren zu lassen und dann nachher wegen Regens doch die ganze Aktion abzublasen .... ich weiß nicht. Der Regen hörte bei mir zu Hause um 19:30 auf !! Ich entschloss mich dann kurzfristig für das Radeln, weil ich zu dem Zeitpunkt glaubte, dass wenn ich nicht fahre, unser Chrischan ganz alleine fahren muss. Es wird aber ja noch viele Male geben ) !! So, dass soll's dann aber jetzt auch zu dem Thema gewesen sein.
> 
> ...




Sind geil die Riegel. Ich ernähre mich jetzt nur noch davon. 
Vielen Dank, Olli+Dirk, das ihr mir geholfen habt, mein 800er Novemberziel zu erreichen. Gleich auf dem Heimweg vom Büro ist es geknackt !!


----------



## nearest2thepin (26. November 2009)

Hat jemand Lust, am Samstag abend zu fahren? Im Fernsehen kommt eh nix Gescheites, die Kinder sind ab 20:00 Uhr im Bett - red ich mir zumindest immer ein...

Trude wär mir natürlich lieb gewesen - 300m nach Hause torkeln... aber Hannemanns Mühle passt wie Chrischan schon sagt besser zum Revier. Trude ist eher die Rotwild-Prosi-Matschnie!-Latte-Posse, und mein erster Eindruck von Olli und Nico sagt mir: Wir brauchen was für Männer!!

Gruß,
Jan


----------



## ZRRadon (27. November 2009)

Moin Männer,

hast ja recht Olli. Thema abgehakt.  Find ich gut das alles mit unserem TOH klappt. Meine Kassette ist übrigens immer noch nicht da. Hoffe sie kommt heute oder morgen. Glaube aber auch das man die alte einfach nur festschrauben braucht (dazu braucht man aber das Werkzeug was ich nicht habe). Werde mich noch mal mit Christian und Martin kurzschließen zwecks event. Hilfe.
Samst. geht bei mit leider nicht Jan (meine Oma ist zu besuch).


Gruß Nico


----------



## rockriderSH (27. November 2009)

Moin Jungs,

leider geht es bei mir dieses WE überhaupt nicht  Morgen ist Gartenarbeit angesagt. Am Sonntag dann Restarbeiten und Adventskäffchen mit den Eltern. Aus diesem Grund wird Samstag Abend noch ein wenig vorbereitet. Wenn ich dann meiner Liebsten sage ... "Tschö, ich gehe biken ...." *Nudelholz*

Ich werde also dieses WE komplett raus sein !

Mittwoch steht wieder !! So wie immer !!

Jan, ich hoffe dich dann am Mittwoch bei uns begrüßen zu dürfen.

Eventuell hat Dirk ja Lust mit dir in Hamburg 'ne Runde zu drehen. Dirk wohnt ja bei dir in der Nähe (Mundsburg).

Gruß

Olli


----------



## plattsnacker (28. November 2009)

ZRRadon schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> hast ja recht Olli. Thema abgehakt.  Find ich gut das alles mit unserem TOH klappt. Meine Kassette ist übrigens immer noch nicht da. Hoffe sie kommt heute oder morgen. Glaube aber auch das man die alte einfach nur festschrauben braucht (dazu braucht man aber das Werkzeug was ich nicht habe). Werde mich noch mal mit Christian und Martin kurzschließen zwecks event. Hilfe.
> Samst. geht bei mit leider nicht Jan (meine Oma ist zu besuch).
> ...



Hi Nico,

wenn Du Werkzeug brauchst, Kurbelabzieher etc. , kannst Du es dir heute oder morgen bei mir abholen. Ab Montag bin ich bis Do in Bremen. Nicht das es Mi wieder nicht klappt mit dem Nightride.
Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## ZRRadon (29. November 2009)

Moin Chrischan,

vielen Dank für´s Angebot. Schaffe ich heute leider nicht. Frau ist arbeiten und meine Oma ist zu Besuch. Meine Kassette ist auch nicht mehr gekommen. Ich hoffe jetzt auf Montag. 
Viel Spaß in Bremen - Freu mich schon auf Samstag

Gruß Nico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nearest2thepin (30. November 2009)

Moin Männer,

bin ab morgen zwei Tage nach Düsseldorf abkommandiert (freiwillig geht man nicht nach Düsseldorf) zum Lehrgang und komme erst Mittwoch abend gegen 20:00 Uhr wieder zurück 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

Ich denk an Euch und guck am Mittwoch aus der Luft, ob ich an der Geestkante schon ein paar Lichter seh!

@Olli: Das nächste Mal bring ich das Navi mit.

Bis bald!
Jan


----------



## rockriderSH (1. Dezember 2009)

Moin Männer,

na, wer fährt denn noch mit mir morgen  Bin ich etwa ganz allein unterwegs ? Naja, dann wirds bei mir wohl die Deichrunde ! Schön Kilometer fressen und dabei noch ordentlich Punkte sammeln. An meinen Freund Nico ---- Was macht die Kassettenfront ?? Lässt du mich morgen auch allein ?? Gibt es Marlon noch ?? Wer ist also morgen mit dabei ?? 

Jan, ich bin vor zwei Tagen auch Eigentümer eines GPS Gerätes geworden  Ich habe mich für das Garmin Oregon 400t entschieden. Für dieses Gerät inklusive der Garmin Karte Topo Deutschland gesamt V3 habe ich unschlagbare  355, hingeblättert. Normaler Thekenpreis für solch ein Bundle liegt bei  550,00.

Noch habe ich es nicht in den Händen. Mal sehen wie es so ist !!

Ich hoffe, dass wir alle zusammen noch einmal nächste Woche Mittwoch fahren können, bevor wir dann ja am 12.12.2009 die Gläser erklingen lassen.

Bis dann

Olli


----------



## gnss (1. Dezember 2009)

Die kassette wird morgen festgezogen. Bis morgen soll es nicht regnen, abends frost. Vielleicht doch nicht straße? Das ist relevant für die radwahl.


----------



## rockriderSH (2. Dezember 2009)

Aha, da lebt ja doch noch jemand )

Gerne fahre ich auch an unserer geliebten Geestkante entlang. Strasse nur deswegen, da ich alleine im Wald Angst habe . Auf Grund der sehr kalten Temperaturen vielleicht eine nicht so große Runde heute Abend (Die armen Lungen).

Also .... wer ist dabei ??

Martin, soll ich dein Posting als Zusage werten 

Was ist mit der Neuschö Fraktion ??

Gruß

Olli


----------



## ZRRadon (2. Dezember 2009)

Klar lebe ich noch! Meine Kassette ist soeben eingetroffen. Also falls die alte schrott ist, kommt die XT drauf. Bin heute definitiv dabei. Die Geestkante ruft. Ich denke ich werde die Runde heute zweimal fahren, muss ja noch was nachholen. 
Also Martin, hol Dein hübsches GT raus. 
Freu mich auf Euch Männer.
Martin und ich sind dann 19:45 Uhr bei Dir Olli. O.K.?

Gruß Nico


----------



## rockriderSH (2. Dezember 2009)

Na also .... geht doch !!

Ihr holt mich also ab ! Was für ein Service 

Olli


----------



## ZRRadon (2. Dezember 2009)

Ja wir holen Dich ab. Dann brauchst Du vielleicht nur einen halben Riegel ;-).

Achso, nur so zur Info: Ich fahre heute auf jeden fall - auch wenn es einen Tsunami gibt!!!


----------



## gnss (2. Dezember 2009)

Ok


----------



## ZRRadon (4. Dezember 2009)

Moin Männer,

mein Hinterrad geht heute zurück zu H&S. Ich soll innerhalb einer Woche ein Neues, einbaufertiges erhalten. Ich hoffe, dass es schneller geht als bei der Kassette. Bin noch am hadern, ob ich mein altes Bike klar mache. Mal sehn, ob ich mich durchringen kann.

Wegen Sonntag schnacken wir noch Martin.

Gruß Nico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockriderSH (4. Dezember 2009)

Moin Männer,

ersteinmal viel Glück Nico !! 

Und nun an den Rest unserer Gesellschaft ...... "SCHÖNES WOCHENENDE" 

Olli


----------



## nearest2thepin (6. Dezember 2009)

Männäs, Mittwoch bin ich wieder dabei.

Und Olli - herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Navi und der attraktiven Kartenbeigabe, v.a. zu dem Preis. Hab mir das Geschoss am Samstag bei Globetrottel angesehen... die Autopilotfunktion kannte ich so noch nicht, und das integrierte Radar ist bei schlechter Sicht ein denkbar praktischer Begleiter. Bei der Displaygröße wird Deine Lampe allerdings überflüssig.

Viele Grüße und einen schönen Restsonntag wünscht Euch
Jan


----------



## ZRRadon (9. Dezember 2009)

Moin Männer,

hier ist ja gar nichts mehr passiert! Was ist los mit Euch. Plagen Euch Eure alten Knochen "grins"?. 
Da mein Hinterrad sich noch irgendwo zwischen Bonn und Reinbek befindet würde ich heute, wenn überhaupt, nur eine Straßenrunde mitfahren. 
Ist ja ziemlich nass draußen. Wie seht Ihr das?

Gruß Nico


----------



## rockriderSH (9. Dezember 2009)

Moin Männer,

tja, ich mag's gar nicht verlauten, aber ich bin wohl heute Abend raus  Angeblich hatte meine Frau mir mitgeteilt, dass sie heute mit ihrem Lehrerkollegium Weihnachtsfeier hat  Bei mir war das eigentlich bis heute Morgen nicht auf dem Schirm angekommen ! Bin echt angefressen ! Ist schließlich das Highlight der Woche ! Habe wohl dann spontan am Frühstückstisch heute morgen überreagiert. *Dicke Luft* -- Aber ich radel halt so gern   Fakt ist, dass ich bis jetzt noch keinen Babysitter habe. Gehe mal davon aus, dass ich auch keinen mehr finde. Vaterpflichten rufen also  Wetter sieht bis jetzt eigentlich für den Rest von euch gut aus.

Muss wohl auf eure Fratzen noch bis zu unserem Weihnachts ToH am Samstag verzichten  

Werde die Kilometer heute auf dem Trainer absolvieren.

Hans von letzter Woche hatte mir noch 'ne Mail geschickt, dass wenn er um 20:00 Uhr nicht am Bahnhof ist, auch keiner auf ihn warten soll.

Tja, dann sind es ja wohl heute Abend nur die, die sowieso schon genügend Punkte haben ! Chrischan, Dirk und Jan... ihr fahrt doch auf jeden Fall oder ?? Hat sich Martin gemeldet ? War ja letzte Woche wieder mit dabei.

Auf jeden Fall sehen wir uns dann alle Samstag, 20:00 Uhr Hannemanns Mühle. Freue mich schon sehr. Jan & Dirk .. benötigt ihr noch einen Abholservice von der Bahn am Samstag ??

Gruß und viel Spaß heute Abend

Olli


----------



## plattsnacker (9. Dezember 2009)

Moin Leude,

also ich hätte nix gegen eine Straßenrunde einzuwenden, damit auch Nico mal wieder mitfahren kann. Der arme Kerl, so junge Knochen und kann mangels Hardware nicht in den Schlamm...

@Dirk: Du hast doch bestimmt die Nordstaaten-Rundfahrt von letztem Male im Navi gespeichert. Wollen wir sie heute mal ein wenig flotter drehen, damit auch die jungen Teamkollegen ausgelastet sind und sich nicht aus Langerweile ständig fortpflanzen ?

@Olli: Also wir wollen am Samstag ein Beweisfoto vom Ergometer-Display mit mind. 45 km sehen, sonst gelten die Ausreden mit "meine Frau hat Weihnachtsfeier..." nicht mehr.

@Martin + Marlon:
Wäre doch nett, wenn ihr auch mal wieder dabei seid 

@Jan + Hans:
Freue mich, Euch auch mal kennenzulernen 

Bis nachher

Chrischan


----------



## ZRRadon (9. Dezember 2009)

Also heute Abend Straßenrunde? Hoffentlich finde ich alleine zur S-Bahn ;-).

Gruß Nico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZRRadon (9. Dezember 2009)

Hey rockriderSH - Urgestein der Sachsenwaldpioniere,

bring die Kiddis bei uns vorbei. Ohne Dich einen Nigthride - das geht nicht! Ich hab mich doch schon so einen Deinen knarzenden Rahmen gewöhnt. Da wird mir was fehlen!


----------



## plattsnacker (9. Dezember 2009)

ZRRadon schrieb:


> Hey rockriderSH - Urgestein der Sachsenwaldpioniere,
> 
> bring die Kiddis bei uns vorbei. Ohne Dich einen Nigthride - das geht nicht! Ich hab mich doch schon so einen Deinen knarzenden Rahmen gewöhnt. Da wird mir was fehlen!



Und ich dachte immer, diese Geräusche haben als Ursache Ritzelwechselhemmungen eines nur vormontiertem Rado... äh Rades.


----------



## ZRRadon (9. Dezember 2009)

Heute Abend zeige ich Dir schon wo der Frosch die Locken hat Schnacker



plattsnacker schrieb:


> Und ich dachte immer, diese Geräusche haben als Ursache Ritzelwechselhemmungen eines nur vormontiertem Rado... äh Rades.


----------



## mittwoch (9. Dezember 2009)

Moin Leute,

schaffe es heute abend leider nicht. Wünsche euch eine gute Fahrt.

Bis denn Dann

Dirk


----------



## plattsnacker (10. Dezember 2009)

Moin,

hier als Anhang nochmal unsere Tour von gestern. Damit jeder weiß, wo wir so ungefähr waren. Nur den Weg über die Holzbrücke (nach dem Möörkenweg) durch den Krähenwald kannte Google nicht. Wir sind also ca. 47 km von S-Bahn Reinbek bis S-Bahn Reinbek gefahren. Ich hatte ca. 2 Std. 20 min. reine Fahrzeit auf der Uhr.

Bis Samstag

Chrischan

@Hans: einen erholsamen Urlaub !!
@Martin: viel Schnee im Harz am WoEnde !!


----------



## rockriderSH (10. Dezember 2009)

Moin in die Runde,

hat doch trotz des nachher immer schlechteren Wetters Spaß gemacht.
Danke für das Trackupdate Chrischan !! Lag ich mit meinen 50 km doch nicht so falsch. Nun heist es Wunden lecken und auf Samstag vorbereiten  Werde morgen auf der Hochzeit meiner Schwägerin schon einmal das Training beginnen.

Bis Samstag & Gruß

Olli


----------



## nearest2thepin (10. Dezember 2009)

Moin Männer,

war zwar zum Schluss hin kalt und nass, aber es Spaß gemacht mit Euch! Hab mich in Bergedorf noch zwischen die schließenden S-Bahn-Türen gequetscht, hat genau gepasst.

Danke Chrischan für die hervorragende Nachbereitung unserer Tour! Eigentlich hätte ich mir den Track von Leuten gewünscht, die ohnehin ein Vaginationsgerät am Lenker mitführten, aber... wie das mit der Technik nunmal so ist, ist auf der Ecke leider nur wenig Verlass.

... Olli das kann jedem mal passieren.

Ich freu mich auf unser ToH am Samstag und melde mich asap wegen der Logistik.

Bis dahin, spochtliche Grüße,
Jan


----------



## ZRRadon (10. Dezember 2009)

Moin Männer,

kann mich dem Gesagten nur anschließen. Muss sagen Ihr seit alle ziemlich krass drauf und zusammen geben wir echt ne geile Truppe ab.
Die Aktion mit Martins Platten zeigt unseren Teamgeist. Schade, dass er nicht dabei ist - die erste Runde am Samstag wäre wohl auf ihn gegangen.

Mein Hinterrad wurde gestern zu Shimano geschickt. Bekomme ne neue Nabe (die war hin). Tja, die Nabe die meinen Kräften stand hält muss eben erst noch erfunden werden . 
Denke nicht, dass ich mein Neues dieses Jahr noch sehe. Macht ja nichts, hab ja ein Carbonetic 404 von SAXON.
Ich danke auch Chrischan.

Freu mich tierisch auf Samstag.

Bis dahin ZRRADON


----------



## mittwoch (16. Dezember 2009)

Moin Männer,

in Anbetracht des kalten Wetters lasse ich die Tour heute ausfallen.

Bis denn dann

dirk


----------



## rockriderSH (16. Dezember 2009)

Moin moin,

dachte schon, ihr würdet euch im Winterschlaf befinden )

Wer wäre denn überhaupt heute Abend mit dabei ??

Ich würde wohl fahren, wenn ich nicht der einzige Pionier wäre.

Kalt ist' s schon !!!

Gruß

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZRRadon (16. Dezember 2009)

Moin Olli,

ich denke wir wären die Einzigen. -3 - -5 werden wir wohl haben auf der Tour. Finde es ehrlich gesagt auch ziemlich frostig. Hätte nichts gegen einen Sofaabend mit der Regierung einzuwenden. Was meinst Du?

Gruß Nico


----------



## chenin (25. Dezember 2009)

Moin an alle!

Hab vor einiger Zeit das Thema hier im Forum gefunden und seit kurzem wieder zu Hause. Ich wohne in Wohltorf und hätte Lust, mich euch anzuschliessen und ein paar Runden im- und um den Sachsenwald zu drehen.

Leider habe ich mein letztes Mountainbike gerade verkauft und habe daher momentan nur ein Trekkingrad zur Verfügung. Mit was für Fahrrädern seit ihr denn so unterwegs? 

Frohe Weihnachten und schöne Grüße, 
Jan


----------



## plattsnacker (26. Dezember 2009)

chenin schrieb:


> Moin an alle!
> 
> Hab vor einiger Zeit das Thema hier im Forum gefunden und seit kurzem wieder zu Hause. Ich wohne in Wohltorf und hätte Lust, mich euch anzuschliessen und ein paar Runden im- und um den Sachsenwald zu drehen.
> 
> ...



Hi Jan,

wenn die Bodenverhältnisse es zulassen, fahren wir schon gerne z.B. die Geestkante ( Sternwarte --> Escheburg ), dort ist MTB schon sehr ratsam. Ausweichrevier ist z.B. die Elbdeichrunde, siehe Thread weiter oben. Die ist auch per Trekkingrad gut fahrbar.
Wir freuen uns auf jeden Fall, wenn Du mit uns fahren möchtest.  Nach anstehenden, erfolgten Wartungsarbeiten kann ich Dir evtl. mit meinem alten Hardtail-MTB leihweise aushelfen...

Ab Januar werden wir sicherlich wieder regelmäßig fahren. Beobachte einfach diesen Thread bzw. die Termine im LMB/Fahrgemeinschaften...

Bis dahin schöne Feiertage

Chrischan / plattsnacker


----------



## plattsnacker (27. Dezember 2009)

Moin Winterschläfer,

hoffe ihr habt alle ein nettes Weihnachtsfest verbracht und die Rahmen knarzen bei der nächsten Tour nicht zu sehr wegen der Völlerei...

Ich würde  gerne in diesem Jahr noch einmal fahren, siehe LMB. Jan hat sich bereits eingetragen. Wie sieht's mit den anderen Jungs aus ?

Ich habe zwar 20 Uhr als Start geschrieben, aber wenn wir alle unsere Regierungen um eine Ausnahmeregelung im Grundgesetz bitten, hätte ich auch Lust bei Tageslicht zu fahren. Der Dienstag würde mir da fast noch besser passen, als der Mittwoch. Wie sieht's bei Euch aus ??

Wen ich nicht mehr sehe oder höre, wünsche ich schon mal einen sauberen Schaltvorgang ins Jahr 2010 !!


----------



## chenin (28. Dezember 2009)

Moin, 

ich hoffe, dass ich bei der nächsten Tour mitkommen kann, wenn der Termin steht sag ich Bescheid, bei Tageslicht ist natürlich angenehmer.

Vielen Dank für das Ngebot mit deinem Hardtail! Ich werde meinem Trekkingrad auf jeden Fall mal eine Chance geben, früher bin ich es auch fast wie ein MTB gefahren, probieren kann man es ja mal.

/jan


----------



## plattsnacker (29. Dezember 2009)

Moin,

ich plane morgen ca. 13 Uhr als Start für einen Snow-Ride. Gern ein wenig Gelände dabei...

@Jan aus Wohltorf: Vielleicht wird's nächstesmal 'ne Tour auch für's Trekkingbike.

Kommt noch jemand mit ????????

Gruss
chrischan


----------



## HaBaHamburg (3. Januar 2010)

Hallo Leute,
ich möchte auch mal einen ersten, mehr oder weniger produktiven, Beitrag leisten. 
Erstmal: Alles Gute im Neuen Jahr. 
Wie sieht es Mittwoch 2010.01.06 aus? Fährt jemand? Meine 'China-Kracher-Lampe' ist zwar auf dem Weg, aber leider noch nicht eingetroffen, würde aber dennoch mitfahren, wenn nichts mehr dazwischen kommt. Bin allerdings seit unserer 'Fast-schon-Unter-Wasser-Deichfahrt' am 2009.12.09 nicht mehr gefahren (Urlaub).
Gruß
Hans


----------



## nearest2thepin (3. Januar 2010)

Moin Hans und all die anderen Sachsenwaldpioniere!

Mittwoch klingt gut! Wegen des Lichts mach Dir mal keine Gedanken Hans, wenn ich mitfahre, bist Du auf der sicheren Seite *argh argh argh*.

Da Olli nun für längere Zeit ausfällt  bräuchten wir noch einen ortskundigen Führer (Chrischan, Nico, Martin...?)  - andernfalls mach ich mein Navi flott, und wir machen eine kleine Straßenrunde... idealerweise schickt mir Olli einen DIN ISO 4711 zertifizierten Track, den wir dann nur noch abreißen müssen 

Bis Mittwoch dann?

Viele Grüße!
Jan


----------



## plattsnacker (4. Januar 2010)

nearest2thepin schrieb:


> Moin Hans und all die anderen Sachsenwaldpioniere!
> 
> Mittwoch klingt gut! Wegen des Lichts mach Dir mal keine Gedanken Hans, wenn ich mitfahre, bist Du auf der sicheren Seite *argh argh argh*.
> 
> ...



Moin Jungs,

wünsche Euch allen ein frohes neues Jahr, mit viel Gesundheit und netten gemeinsamen Touren !!

Ich denke, dass ich diesen Mittwoch als einigermaßen Ortskundiger die Tour begleiten kann. Lasst und erstmal so planen, wie ich es im LMB reingesetzt habe. 

Leider sind die Waldwege inzwischen teilweise ziemlich glatt. Entweder  feste Schneedecke oder, wie am 30.12. schmerzlich erfahren, Glatteis unter losem Schnee ( siehe Fotoanhang: 10m Rutschbahn von mir (vorderes Bike) mit 35 km/h ). Wenn wir nicht Straße fahren, müssen wir schon etwas vorsichtig an die Sache rangehen...

@Hans B.  :   Jan und ich können Dich lichttechnisch "in die Mangel" nehmen. Außerdem sieht man bei Schnee sehr viel mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nearest2thepin (4. Januar 2010)

Ok, unter den Umständen würde ich auch eher für eine Straßenrunde plädieren. Wenn es unter dem Schnee vereist ist, hat das keinen Sinn. Und wir sollten uns wirklich nicht mit den Jungs messen, die so verrückt sind und mit dem Mountainbike den Eiskanal runterrasen...

*hehe, mal ein bisschen tiefstapeln - man weiß ja nie, ob vielleicht der Wettbewerb hier mitplottet *

JAJA, GEESTKANTE FAHREN WAR SCHON IMMER ETWAS ANSPRUCHSVOLLER GEWESEN ALS DIE HARBURGER BERGE...

Spochtliche Grüße,
Jan aus Barmbek


----------



## ZRRadon (5. Januar 2010)

Moin Männer,

frohes und vor allem gesundes neues Jahr auch von meiner Seite. Ich werde Mittwoch nicht dabei sein, da ich das Wetter für nicht geeignet halte um Fahrrad zu fahren, wie man ja unschwer auf den Fotos erkennen kann. Wenn man sich so auf der Straße lang macht, kann das auch mal anders ausgehen. Außerdem findet meine Lunge alles was unter -2 °C ist nicht so toll. Solange das Wetter nicht besser wird, verkrieche ich mich in meinen Keller zum Eisen Stämmen.
Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß und vor allem heile Knochen nach der Tour. Bis die Tage Gruß Nico


----------



## Deleted 15311 (5. Januar 2010)

MoinMoin

Frohes gesundes Neues auch von mir als Neuling hier!

Ich verfolg euren Thread schon ne Weile,nur fehlte es mir bisher am geeigneten"Leuchtmittel"um mitzukommen!
Somit passts zufälligerweise genau mit dem "Anwerben"von Christian,hab mein Lämpchen grad bekommen!
Ich komm aus Bergedorf und wohn in der Nähe der Sternwarte...
Ich bike seit ca.15 Jahren und bin daher auch recht fit(Wenn man vom Winterspeck absieht ).
Ich kenn mich daher sehr gut aus an der Geestkante und im Sachsenwald als Local,da ich außerdem auch in unsrer "Sonntagstruppe"mitfahr,die sich mehr oder weniger regelmäßig Sonntags um 12 in Bergedorf am Billtalstadion trifft,aber im Forum bisher nicht auftauchte.
In den HaBes kenn ich mich leider noch nicht so gut aus,aber bisher war immer ein Local dabei,außerdem ist das Gebiet wesentlich größer und vielfältiger...(Aber verstecken muß sich unser Fleckchen Erde hier im Osten Hamburgs,wo die Sonne aufgeht trotzdem nicht... )!

Unter der Woche fahr ich auch mal alleine(max.zu 2),aber das macht natürlich nur halb so viel Spaß,daher werd ich Christians Einladung natürlich sehr gerne annehmen,vorrausgesetzt ihr stimmt zu.Leider hab ich diese Woche noch keine Zeit am Mittwoch,aber nächste,wenns nicht Kuhsch.....regnet!


Grüße&Bis bald im Wald

Nils

P.S.Eigentlich ist zur Zeit alles sehr gut fahrbar,hatte zumindest noch keine Probleme mit Eis unter dem Neuschnee!Das mag daran liegen,das ich die Trails abseits der Hauptwege recht gut kenne und bevorzuge.....


----------



## HaBaHamburg (5. Januar 2010)

Hi,
da mich eine Erkältung gepackt hat, falle ich Mittwoch aus. Die Woche darauf bin ich beruflich in Israel.....also auch nix. Ich behalte euch im Auge.
Passt auf euch auf 
Hans


----------



## plattsnacker (5. Januar 2010)

HaBaHamburg schrieb:


> Hi,
> da mich eine Erkältung gepackt hat, falle ich Mittwoch aus. Die Woche darauf bin ich beruflich in Israel.....also auch nix. Ich behalte euch im Auge.
> Passt auf euch auf
> Hans



Machen wir. Gute Besserung und vor allem eine reibungslose Dienstreise !

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## HaBaHamburg (5. Januar 2010)

Danke, bin 6x im Jahr da, seit 7 Jahren. Keine Probleme. Durch die Medien hat man leider einen völlig falschen Eindruck. Bis bald
Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (6. Januar 2010)

Moin,

zur Info: diese Woche findet der Nightride der Sachsenwaldpioniere NICHT statt.

Gründe: Krankheiten, Mangel an Winterschuhen etc...

Um so mehr freue ich mich, in der nächsten Woche wieder neue Mitglieder begrüßen zu dürfen.

Wenn alle gleichzeitig fahren würden, die mal dabei waren oder sich angekündigt haben, wären wir schon 10 Leude !! 

Also, bis zum 13.01. // 20 Uhr ( siehe Termin in LMB )

Gruss
Chrischan / plattsnacker


----------



## mittwoch (7. Januar 2010)

Moin Leute,

frohes neues und so weiter. Wie ich in den anderen Beiträgen lese ist seit unserem letzten Treffen einiges passiert.

Mir langt die kälte momentan schon morgens und abends zur Arbeit. Will mal hoffen das es nächsten mittwoch besser aussieht.

Na denn alles gute an alle bis nächste Woche.

Dirk


----------



## ZRRadon (8. Januar 2010)

Moin Männer,

hat jemand von Euch vor demnächst bei Dealextreme (DX) zu bestellen? Würde dann gerne ein zwei Sachen mitbestellen (dann können wir uns die Versandkosten teilen).

Gruß Nico


----------



## plattsnacker (8. Januar 2010)

ZRRadon schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> hat jemand von Euch vor demnächst bei Dealextreme (DX) zu bestellen? Würde dann gerne ein zwei Sachen mitbestellen (dann können wir uns die Versandkosten teilen).
> 
> Gruß Nico



Hi Nico, 

wann willst Du bestellen ?  Ich würde gern eine Helmhalterung für den China-Kracher bestellen, evtl. auch noch ein paar Sachen mehr. Bestellen sollte ein Hamburger Jung, da ich keinen Bock habe, erneut nach Mölln zu gurken, um dort die Sachen aus'm Zoll zu fischen...
Versandkosten selbst tauchen eigentlich nicht auf. Nur die 19% Einfuhrumsatzsteuer bei Zoll.

Gruss

chrischan


----------



## HaBaHamburg (9. Januar 2010)

Hi Nico,
würdest du mir bitte auch eine Helmhalterung mitbestellen?
Hans


----------



## plattsnacker (9. Januar 2010)

HaBaHamburg schrieb:


> Hi Nico,
> würdest du mir bitte auch eine Helmhalterung mitbestellen?
> Hans



Hallo Hans, 
wir benötigen zusätzlich zur Helmhalterung sicherlich auch noch das Verlängerungskabel von DX, wenn wir uns den Akku nicht mit auf den Helm kletten wollen. 

Hier mal für die zukünftige Bestellung die Links:
- Kabel: <http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.32751>
- Halterung: <http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.32754>

Und dann gibt es ja noch die Funzel als Helmvariante ( incl. der Helmhalterung ):
<http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.29489>

Sag mal, wärest Du bereit, die Sachen für uns zu bestellen ? Hast Du ein PayPal-Konto ?  Wir Stormarner Jungs müssen nämlich extra bis Mölln zum Zoll fahren, um die Sachen dort abzuholen. Für Hamburger dürfte der Abholprozess deutlich einfacher sein. Es wäre auch per Vollmacht möglich, das z.B. ich oder Nico die Sachen für Dich als Besteller beim Zoll abholt, falls es für Dich nicht geht. ( Wenn ich richtig gegoogelt habe, ist das Zollamt bei meinem Büro um die Ecke )


Gruss
chrischan


----------



## plattsnacker (11. Januar 2010)

Moin,

vorraussichtlich kann auch ich diese Woche wegen Krankheit nicht am Nightride am Mittwoch teilnehmen. Da Olli uns in diesem Punkt gezeigt hat, wie es nicht geht, bin ich ein wenig vorsichtig...

Da aber evtl. neuer Mitstreiter/-innen dabei sind, wäre es klasse, wenn hier kommuniziert wird, ob nun gefahren wird, oder nicht. Ich lasse meinen Termin in LMB einfach mal so stehen, damit ihr euch anmelden könnt.

Gruss
chrischan


----------



## ZRRadon (11. Januar 2010)

Ich werde aufgrund der aktuellen Wetterlage verzichten. Warte auch immer noch auf mein Hinterrad :-(.


----------



## rockriderSH (11. Januar 2010)

Moin Mitstreiter,

mal ein kleines Update über meinen Gesundheitszustand. Ersteinmal möchte ich auch in meinem Namen alle möglichen neuen Mitfahrerinnen & Mitfahrer herzlich willkommen heißen. Echt super !!! Wie Chrischan schon sagt ... es werden immer mehr !! Dafür, dass ich letztes Jahr im Mai ganz klein mit meinem Freund Nico angefangen habe !!! Super !! Sind 'ne wirklich coole und nette Truppe geworden woraus sich auch Freundschaften gebildet haben. 

Also, nun zu meinem Gesundheitszustand. Es geht langsam (aber wirklich nur langsam) bergauf !! Es ist wirklich unglaublich, wie sich eine solche H.-Muskelentzündung auswirkt. Ich gehe eine Treppe rauf und bin völlig aus der Puste (und das bei meiner Kondition ) !! Nee, Spaß bei Seite. Ist echt blöd. Man hat Brustschmerzen und fühlt sich echt platt ! Unterschätzt man die Krankheit kann es ganz übel ausgehen. Denkt immer daran ... jeder hat nur ein Herz !!

Ich denke wirklich, dass man bei diesen Witterungsbedingungen ganz vorsichtig sein sollte. Bei einer Erkältung sollte man wirklich nicht trainieren. Ich bin da auf jeden Fall jetzt geheilt und werde in Zukunft vorsichtiger sein. Der Sommer ist lang und da möchte ich auf dem Rad sitzen 

Also, werde euch auf dem Laufenden halten !!! 

Viele liebe Grüße an den harten Kern und an alle mir noch unbekannten neuen Gesichter in unserer Runde.

Gruß

Olli


----------



## mittwoch (12. Januar 2010)

Moin schneepioniere,

ist ja nun wirklich blöd, mich hat auch eine erkältung erwischt. Nur ein leichter schnupfen, aber was nicht ist kann immer noch werden.

Bis zum nächsten mal

Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 15311 (12. Januar 2010)

MoinMoin

Schade,dann siehts wohl morgen abend recht mau aus oder?
Ich werd dann tagsüber ne Runde drehen....nicht das ich als Neuling abends dann allein da stehe,möcht den ein oder anderen dann schon mal kennenlernen,aber dafür gibts ja noch genügend Gelegenheit denk ich!

Die Trails um Aumühle sind momentan fast unfahrbar,hab grad nen Snownightride hinter mir,macht aber trotzdem irre Spaß!Kostet natürlich einige Körner mehr...aber mit ner Erkältung würd ichs sein lassen,von den Folgen kann Olli ja was erzählen!
Damit würd ich echt aufpassen,kurier das bloß richtig aus,sonst hast du da dein ganzes Leben was von,zumal das Herz durch einen einmalige Infektion jetzt immer anfällig/empfindlicher sein wird!

Gute Besserung von mir noch unbekannterweise....und bis bald im Wald

Grüße

Nils


----------



## HaBaHamburg (16. Januar 2010)

Hallo Leute, bin wieder im Land. Da, wo ich war, war es deutlich wärmer, 25°C. Naja, hatte nicht viel davon, mußte ja arbeiten. 
Sieht im Moment ja nicht so gut aus, Mittwoch 'ne Strassenrunde?
Olli, menno watt machste denn? Paß bloß auf dich auf, damit ist wirklich nicht zu spaßen.
Bis dann mal wieder
Hans


----------



## plattsnacker (17. Januar 2010)

HaBaHamburg schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, bin wieder im Land. Da, wo ich war, war es deutlich wärmer, 25°C. Naja, hatte nicht viel davon, mußte ja arbeiten.
> Sieht im Moment ja nicht so gut aus, Mittwoch 'ne Strassenrunde?
> Olli, menno watt machste denn? Paß bloß auf dich auf, damit ist wirklich nicht zu spaßen.
> Bis dann mal wieder
> Hans



Moin Hans,
Moin @ all,

ich wäre Mittwoch dabei. Mal sehen was geht...

Gruss
chrischan


----------



## HaBaHamburg (17. Januar 2010)

Hi, bin zwar seit der 'Unterwasserunde' am Deich nicht mehr gefahren, würde aber denoch gerne wieder einsteigen. 
Hans


----------



## plattsnacker (19. Januar 2010)

Zustandsbericht der "Radwege" zwischen Bergedorf und Reinbek siehe Fotos im Anhang. Langsam wird mir auch klar, warum es im Winterpokal für Langlaufski Punkte gibt...

Auch die Radwege von Bergedorf bis nach HH-Hammerbrook sehen im Grunde nicht viel besser aus. Brauche z.Zt. für die 17 km statt 45 min. eher 80-90 min. 

Der Nightride findet morgen aus meiner Sicht trotzdem statt. 
Bisher scheint nur Hans B. mitzufahren. 

Wer ist noch dabei ?  
Wir müssen ja nicht die Wege von den Fotos nehmen. Können auch Vier- und Marschlande fahren, z.B. von Nettelnburg aus ( wo wir dich, Hans, einsammeln könnten, z.B. um 20:30 Uhr ).


Gruss
Christian


----------



## ZRRadon (20. Januar 2010)

Moin Männer,

gefrorene Nässe ist nach wie vor nichts für mich. Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß und heile Knochen.

Gruß ZRRadon


----------



## HaBaHamburg (20. Januar 2010)

Hallo Christian,
also da ich ja schon 2 richtig heftige Unfälle hinter mir habe überlege ich wirklich, ob wir solche Wege fahren sollen. Vielleicht doch wieder lieber mehr Straße heute? Die sind geräumt. Wenn ich die Umgebung ansehe, in der ich wohne, da sieht das auch nicht so gut aus, ziemlich glatt. Ich würde schon nach Reinbek kommen, kein Problem. Habe heute auch meine neue Lampe von Deal Extreme erhalten. Postamt mit Zoll ist gut erreichbar für mich, Fußnähe zur U-Bahn. So mal als Info für die Jungs, die mich angefragt hatten.
CU


----------



## plattsnacker (20. Januar 2010)

HaBaHamburg schrieb:


> Hallo Christian,
> also da ich ja schon 2 richtig heftige Unfälle hinter mir habe überlege ich wirklich, ob wir solche Wege fahren sollen. Vielleicht doch wieder lieber mehr Straße heute? Die sind geräumt. Wenn ich die Umgebung ansehe, in der ich wohne, da sieht das auch nicht so gut aus, ziemlich glatt. Ich würde schon nach Reinbek kommen, kein Problem. Habe heute auch meine neue Lampe von Deal Extreme erhalten. Postamt mit Zoll ist gut erreichbar für mich, Fußnähe zur U-Bahn. So mal als Info für die Jungs, die mich angefragt hatten.
> CU



Hallo Hans, 
wir wären zu zweit. Wenn Du magst fahren wir trotzdem. Kann auch gerne zu Dir kommen, dann fahren wir 'ne Runde Straße in V+Marschlande. Die kleinen Nebenstr. kann man alle vergessen in Reinbek etc. 
Also, wenn Reinbek, dann Wald würde ich sagen, oder halt bei Dir treffen, wenn Straße.  
Sag mir bis 19 Uhr was tu bevorzugst und wenn Treffen in Nettelnburg, wo genau. Gern PM mit Handynummer...

Gruss
Christian


----------



## HaBaHamburg (20. Januar 2010)

Wald ist ok. 20:00 Reinbek, von mir aus auch früher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nearest2thepin (20. Januar 2010)

Moin Männer,

mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen von mir... das Wetter lädt ja im Moment überhaupt nicht zum Radfahren ein, und umso mehr bewundere ich die Ausdauer und Beharrlichkeit von Chrischan, der Punkt um Punkt lässig nach Hause fährt.

Bin übrigens grad dabei, den Edelux zu pimpen und werde am Freitag mit meinem Arbeitskollegen einen Belastungstest mit Step-Down-Wandler und Messprotokoll machen. Die eingestellten Winterfotos mit Chinakracher sehen auch nicht schlecht aus. Naja, wollen wir mal sehn, wie lange die überzüchteten Funzeln mit Plastikkühlung halten, ich sag nur: Hubraum statt Drehzahl 

Wenn's wieder ein bisschen wärmer ist, bin ich aber selbstverständlich wieder an Bord!

Bis bald und viele Grüße,
Jan


----------



## plattsnacker (22. Januar 2010)

Moin Jungs, 
kauft Euch Winterschuhe und rauf auf's Rad !  
Hans B. und ich hatten gestern einen wunderschönen Nightride mit knirschendem Schnee unter den NobbyNics. 
Übrigens keine Stürze diesmal. Mit niedrigem Luftdruck geht's ziemlich gut. 

Auch der Arbeitsweg hat im Moment ganz besondere Reize, siehe Foto im Anhang.

Winterliche Grüße
Chrischan


----------



## ZRRadon (23. Januar 2010)

Moin Männer,

ich bewundere ebenfalls Chrischan und Co. Lasse mich auch gerne als Schönwetterfahrer bezeichnen.
Mein Bike ist übrigens wieder 100%ig einsatzbereit (neues Hinterrad, neue XT-Kassette, neue Kette, neue Bremsscheibe, neue Pedale und neue Griffe).
Alles für lau . Und das Beste ist, alles selber montiert - wie gesagt jeder fängt mal klein an.
Jetzt warte ich nur auf besseres Wetter.

Nun zu Dir Jan. Wieso Plastikkühlung? Das ganze Gehäuse ist aus Aluminium. 99% der Bikefreunde, welche diese Lampe fahren, raten von Selbstbasteleien ab, da Aufwand und Kosten in keinem Verhältnis zu den 70,- Euro für die P7 stehen.
Aber wer keine Arbeit hat, macht sich eben welche ;-).

Bis die Tage Euer ZRRADON


----------



## HaBaHamburg (27. Januar 2010)

Hallo Leute,
wie sieht's aus, fährt heute (2010.01.27) jemand?????
Hans


----------



## gnss (27. Januar 2010)

Schnodderseuche. Ich bin raus.


----------



## plattsnacker (27. Januar 2010)

HaBaHamburg schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> wie sieht's aus, fährt heute (2010.01.27) jemand?????
> Hans



Hab Pudding inne Beine und für die erste Wochenhälfte mit 150 km erstmal genug. 100 Punkte für Januar im Winterpokal voll, Ziel erreicht...

Bin heute dann mal nicht dabei

Gruss
chrischan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HaBaHamburg (1. Februar 2010)

Hi,
geht was am 2010.02.03?
Hans


----------



## plattsnacker (2. Februar 2010)

HaBaHamburg schrieb:


> Hi,
> geht was am 2010.02.03?
> Hans



Ich wäre aus jetziger Sicht dabei. Aber ist es nicht ein bißchen zu heiß ??


Gruss
chrischan


----------



## HaBaHamburg (2. Februar 2010)

Hi,
kannst ja in kurzen Hosen fahren 
Dann bis morgen
Hans


----------



## HaBaHamburg (3. Februar 2010)

Hi Leute, ihr ahnt nicht, was ihr versäumt. Christian und ich genießen es, durch die verschneite Gegend zu fahren. Und ich bin ihm sehr dankbar, weil er MEIN Tempo fährt. 
Hans


----------



## plattsnacker (3. Februar 2010)

Moin, 
tja, Hans hat recht, die Nightrides haben im Moment wirklich einen ganz besonderen Zauber. Zugegeben. die ein oder andere Stelle, meist Straße, war heute schon schwer fahrbar, da durchgetaute dicke Schneeschicht, oder halt von Autoreifen plattgefahrener sauglatter  Belag.

Aber im Wald oder auf den Wanderwegen konnte man auf den festgetretenen Pfaden gut vorankommen. 

Wir sind von der S-Bahn Reinbek über Bergedorf (Sander Tannen ) bis zum Boberger Badesee und zurück an der Bille/Walter-Hammer-Wanderweg gefahren.   135 min. waren wir unterwegs. Fotos vom Trail siehe Album.

Ich weiß gar nicht, ob ich mir weiteres Tauwetter wünschen soll...

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## rockriderSH (4. Februar 2010)

Moin Männer,

man bin ich neidisch !!!  Kann mir schon vorstellen, dass das Biken im Moment seinen Reiz hat, aber auch nicht ganz ungefährlich ist.

Da ich ja leider immer noch nicht trainieren darf, ich aber eure komischen Gesichter mal wieder sehen würde, hier mein Vorschlag für ein ToH. 

Wie sieht's bei euch nächste Woche Freitag oder Samstag aus ??
Vom Datum wäre es der 12. oder 13.02.2010. Wir könnten uns ja fährerweise auch in Hamburg in einer Pinte zum Plausch treffen. Sonst würde ich wieder die Mühle in Reinbek vorschlagen. Uhrzeit vielleicht so 20:30 Uhr. Was meint Ihr ?? Vielleicht hätten ja auch einmal unsere neuen Interessenten Lust dabei zu sein ?? Wäre doch 'ne nette Möglichkeit sich einmal vor dem Saisonstart kennen zu lernen !!

Wie geht's eigentlich den Verschollenden --- Jan, Dirk .... lebt ihr noch ??

Erwarte eure Meinung und Vorschläge.

Gruß

Olli


----------



## rockriderSH (4. Februar 2010)

Moin Männer,

ich noch mal mit einer technischen Frage. Ich möchte nächste Saison wieder mit Klick Pedalen fahren. Ich habe selbst die XT Klick Pedalen und finde hier einfach schlecht, dass man ausgeklickt nur sehr schwer fahren kann (keien Standfläche). In technisch anspruchsvollen Passagen fahre ich aber gerne aus Sicherheit ausgeklickt !!! Es gibt doch Pedale mit Plattform oder ?? Bei diesen Pedalen kann man sehr gut ausgeklickt drauf stehen oder aber auch eingeklickt fahren. Wer hat hier einen Tipp für mich ??

Gruß

Olli


----------



## plattsnacker (4. Februar 2010)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> ich noch mal mit einer technischen Frage. Ich möchte nächste Saison wieder mit Klick Pedalen fahren. Ich habe selbst die XT Klick Pedalen und finde hier einfach schlecht, dass man ausgeklickt nur sehr schwer fahren kann (keien Standfläche). In technisch anspruchsvollen Passagen fahre ich aber gerne aus Sicherheit ausgeklickt !!! Es gibt doch Pedale mit Plattform oder ?? Bei diesen Pedalen kann man sehr gut ausgeklickt drauf stehen oder aber auch eingeklickt fahren. Wer hat hier einen Tipp für mich ??
> 
> ...



Hi Olli,

guckst Du hier:
<http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k417/a513/pd-m324-pedal.html?mfid=43>

Oder an meinem Canyon, oder an meinem Giant Racer, oder an meinem Marin Muirwoods, oder an dem Specialized Stumpjumper von meiner Frau.

Bei Sparstadt für 49  oder für 29  bei H&S...

Zum ToH mehr, wenn ich den Antrag gestellt habe 
Wäre schon gern dabei. Grundsätzlich spricht auch nicht gegen das WoEnde und Treffen in HH. 

Schau mal die Fotos von gestern an, bei mir im Album. 
Man musste fast mit Ohrenschützern fahren, nicht wegen der Kälte, sondern wegen der Höllenlärms unter den Reifen...

Habe übrigens gestern festgestellt, dass meine Chinakracher-Funzel den Funktacho (Sigma 2006 MHR) so sehr stört, dass er nicht mehr funzt, wenn die Lampe an ist. Lampe aus, Tacho läuft. Werde es jetzt mal mit 'ner Helmhalterung f. die Lampe probieren. Nein, nicht für den Tacho.

Gruss
Chrischan, der Unverfrorene


----------



## plattsnacker (4. Februar 2010)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> man bin ich neidisch !!!  Kann mir schon vorstellen, dass das Biken im Moment seinen Reiz hat, aber auch nicht ganz ungefährlich ist.
> 
> ...



Jan und Dirk tauen immer noch ihre Füße auf, während andere sich warmfahren...

Nico hat gestern schon kurz am Telefon gezuckt, der scheint bald durchgetaut zu sein...

Was ist eigentlich Saisonstart bzw. -ende ??

Gruss
C.


----------



## HaBaHamburg (6. Februar 2010)

Hi Leute,
für mich ist erst mal wieder Schluß mit biken. Bin am Freitag (zu Fuß) gestürzt, 4h Krankenhaus. 2 Rippen gebrochen, Lunge, Niere und Milz aber heil geblieben. Ziemlich schmerzhafte Angelegenheit. Habe Strafanzeige gegen die Stadt Hamburg gestellt, die hatten zu gut geräumt und abgestreut.
Und da zwischen Leber und Milz aber immer noch ein Pils passt, würde ich auch mitkommen. Wie wäre es mit Irish-Pub am Groß-Neumarkt? 300m von S-Bahn Stadthausbrücke, Ausgang Michel, für jeden gut zu erreichen. Ist nett da, gibt auch was zu essen. Ich komme Freitag abend aus Polen zurück, weiß nicht so genau, wann. Ihr müßt dann auf Neu-Eintretende achten, ich kenne ja nur einige von euch, und die dann auch nur dick vermummt.
Bis denne
Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockriderSH (8. Februar 2010)

Moin Männer,

die Resonanz auf meinen Vorschlag für ein ToH (Treffen ohne Helm) hält sich bis jetzt ja wirklich in Grenzen. Hier noch einmal mein Vorschlag für ein ToH. 

 Freitag, den 12. oder Samstg, den 13.02.2010. 

Wir könnten uns ja fährerweise auch in Hamburg in einer Pinte zum Plausch treffen. Sonst würde ich wieder die Mühle in Reinbek vorschlagen. Uhrzeit vielleicht so 20:30 Uhr. Was meint Ihr ?? Vielleicht hätten ja auch einmal unsere neuen Interessenten Lust dabei zu sein ?? Wäre doch 'ne nette Möglichkeit sich einmal vor dem Saisonstart kennen zu lernen !!

ALSO, WER IST MIT DABEI ???
(Rückmeldung bitte mit bevorzugtem Datum) 

Danke & Gruß

Olli


----------



## plattsnacker (8. Februar 2010)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> die Resonanz auf meinen Vorschlag für ein ToH (Treffen ohne Helm) hält sich bis jetzt ja wirklich in Grenzen. Hier noch einmal mein Vorschlag für ein ToH.
> 
> ...



Hallo Olli,

ich kann leider die nächsten beiden WoEnden gar nicht. Näheres siehe PM.

Gruss
Christian


----------



## ZRRadon (8. Februar 2010)

Moin Männer,

ich wäre diese Woche dabei, aber auch die nächsten beiden Termine. Soll Mittwoch ja wieder schneien, schei.... Bei den Eisflächen die momentan noch überall vorhanden sind schone ich MY LADY noch. Steht gerade so hübsch im Keller . 
Das ist ja echt bitter Hans. Interessiert mich was bei Deiner Anzeige raskommt. Gute Besserung erst mal.
Bei alles O.K. Chrischan?

Bis die


----------



## plattsnacker (8. Februar 2010)

ZRRadon schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> ich wäre diese Woche dabei, aber auch die nächsten beiden Termine. Soll Mittwoch ja wieder schneien, schei.... Bei den Eisflächen die momentan noch überall vorhanden sind schone ich MY LADY noch. Steht gerade so hübsch im Keller .
> Das ist ja echt bitter Hans. Interessiert mich was bei Deiner Anzeige raskommt. Gute Besserung erst mal.
> ...



Hi Nico,

ja, alles ok. Ich kann nur an den nächsten WoEnden wegen sonstiger privater Termine (Hausumbau etc.) nicht am ToH teilnehmen.

Klasse wäre, wenn Du am 17.2. den Nightride guiden könntest, fahrbare Verhältnisse vorausgesetzt, da Andreas aus Altona ( Nickname: Tange & Broth ) sich angekündigt hat, evtl. mit uns zu fahren. Ich bin nicht sicher, ob es in der Woche bei mir klappt.

Sonst alles ok, nur wenig km-Leistung im Februar, dank' Home-Office... 

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## gnss (8. Februar 2010)

Ich muß arbeiten.


----------



## rockriderSH (8. Februar 2010)

Moin Männer,

ich noch mal !! Erst einmal danke für die PN Chrischan. Wenn du Hilfe brauchst, dann sag einfach bescheid.

Hans, sorry, aber ich habe dein Posting komplett übersehen. Natülich auch von mir gute Besserung. Watt fürn Schiet !! 

Habe heute mit Jan per SMS in Kontakt gestanden. Er wäre auch für ein ToH am kommenden WE zu haben. aber ein ToH ohne uns Chrischan ?? 
Tja, wird wohl wieder mal schwer alle unter einen Hut zu bekommen. 

Watt machen wir nu ?? Dirk und Martin befinden sich ja irgendwie in Winterstarre. Nico, wir könnten ja am Samstag Abend zusammen nach HH mit meinem KFZ reinfahren oder ?? Sehen uns die Woche ja sowieso noch !!! 

OK - dann sag ich jetzt mal Samstag 20:00 Uhr Trude in HH-Barmbek.

Ich werde Jan anmorsen. Chrischan, könntest du Dirk 'ne Info geben ?? Nico, kontaktierst du Martin ? Wer kontaktiert Hans per SMS ??

An alle anderen, die gerne dabei sein möchten und uns schon mal kennenlernen wollen, IHR SEID ALLE HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN !! Mitfahrgelegenheiten nach Hamburg sind bestimmt zu organisieren.

BIS SAMSTAG DANN :: TRUDE BARMBEK 20:00 UHR.

Ich stelle den Termin auch noch unter LMB hinein.

Gruß

Olli


----------



## tanteandi (8. Februar 2010)

...moin moin aus HH; hab einwenig bei Euch reingelesen und da ich auch ab und zu `ne Runde im Sachsenwald drehe hier mal eine Frage: Wie sieht`s da eigentlich gerade aus!???
Fahre sonst auch im Schnee aber die letzten Tage hat`s hier eher Eis als Schnee; kann man z.B. den Weg an der Bille fahren und wie sieht`s mit den restlichen Wegen aus?   Geht das oder muß man alles am Wegesrand im Graben fahren!??

Hab halt eine recht lange Anreise mit der Bahn aus Altona!

...schonmal Danke für Eure Antworten!!!     

                               tanteandi


----------



## plattsnacker (8. Februar 2010)

tanteandi schrieb:


> ...moin moin aus HH; hab einwenig bei Euch reingelesen und da ich auch ab und zu `ne Runde im Sachsenwald drehe hier mal eine Frage: Wie sieht`s da eigentlich gerade aus!???
> Fahre sonst auch im Schnee aber die letzten Tage hat`s hier eher Eis als Schnee; kann man z.B. den Weg an der Bille fahren und wie sieht`s mit den restlichen Wegen aus?   Geht das oder muß man alles am Wegesrand im Graben fahren!??
> 
> Hab halt eine recht lange Anreise mit der Bahn aus Altona!
> ...



Hi,

in Sachsenwald selber war ich in diesem Jahr mit Schneebelag noch nicht. Ich/Wir sind Mittwoch beim Nightride von Reinbek, über Bergedorf den Walter-Hammer-Wanderweg zum Boberger Badesee "Achtermoor" und zurück an der Bille gefahren. Das ging ganz gut, wenn auch tlw. nur als Singletrail auf den schmalen Trampelpfaden. Der Krähenwald ( Ausläufer des Sachsenwaldes in Reinbek ) ist auch fahrbar, aber dank auf und ab derzeit schon anspruchsvoller als unsere Boberg-Tour.

Gruss
Christian


----------



## mittwoch (9. Februar 2010)

Moin an alle,

ist ja schön das wir uns in Hamburg treffen am Samstag. Werde dann kommen

Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nearest2thepin (9. Februar 2010)

T.R.U.D.E. Sa, 20:00 Uhr geht klar, Tisch für 6 pax ist reserviert. Wenn wir mehr werden, einfach mir Bescheid geben.

Freu mich! Dann auch mehr zu Chrischans Initiative hinsichtlich Radrennen - sehr geile Idee!

Bis dann & viele Grüße,
Jan


----------



## ZRRadon (10. Februar 2010)

Moin Jan,

was fürn Radrennen? Ist Irgendwie an mir vorbei gegangen.

Grüße Nico


----------



## tanteandi (10. Februar 2010)

...sind die Wege im Sachsenwald(auch der an der Bille) fahrbar im Moment!!???

Danke schonmal im Voraus!

Grüsse Andi


----------



## nearest2thepin (10. Februar 2010)

Moin Nico,

Chrischan hatte eine E-Mail mit näheren Infos zu dem Rennen geschickt, aber ihm fehlte Deine E-mail-Adresse. Schick doch mal eine PN mit der Adresse (die fehlt auch noch in meiner Sammlung!), dann leite ich Dir das weiter.

Gruß,
Jan, der bald umzieht.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (11. Februar 2010)

tanteandi schrieb:


> ...sind die Wege im Sachsenwald(auch der an der Bille) fahrbar im Moment!!???
> 
> Danke schonmal im Voraus!
> 
> Grüsse Andi




MoinMoin

Aufgrund der 2-5cm Neuschneedecke ist soweit alles,bis auf wenige Ausnahmen wunderbar fahrbar!Petrus muß Biker sein...Allerdings weiß ich nichts über die Wurzelstrecke an der Bille!
Richtung Geesthacht kann mans eigentlich bleiben lassen,wenn man nicht nur Forstautobahn fahren will,sämtliche mir bekannte Trails stehen entweder noch meterhoch unter Schnee,bzw.sind unfahrbar schneeverweht oder wurden durch massive Zerstörung der Bewaldung vernichtet/unfahrbar gemacht,da werden wir viel Spaß haben im Frühjahr(Speziell der Trail an der B5,unterhalb von Kröppelshagen,mir bekannt als Rennstrecke)!Sowas ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar(Aber das gehört hier nicht rein...nur zur Info)!

Grüße

Nils


----------



## tanteandi (12. Februar 2010)

...endlich mal jemand der auch im Schnee unterwegs ist!
Vielen Dank für die Info`s!!!

P.S.:   ...hatte schon öfter`s eine Axt und `ne grosse Bügelsäge im Rucksack mit dabei um einwenig "aufräumen" zu können! 



Grüsse     tanteandi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (12. Februar 2010)

SHIVER schrieb:


> (Speziell der Trail an der B5,unterhalb von Kröppelshagen,mir bekannt als Rennstrecke


Meinst du den zwischen dem Abzweig von der B5 richtung Fahrendorf und Geesthacht, der bereits vor einem Jahr blockiert war und dann erfreulicherweise aufgeräumt wurde?


----------



## Deleted 15311 (12. Februar 2010)

MoinMoin

Ja,das müßte der sein,am Anfang ist ein kleiner Teich direkt an der B5,kurz hinter dem Abzweiger Richtung Fahrendorf(und nicht Kröppelshagen,das ist ja oberhalb hinter Escheburg....)!
Der wurde mal aufgeräumt nach einem Holzeinschlag,das stimmt....aber das ist ja schon ne Weile her,jetzt waren sie schon wieder zugange,ich war vor ca.ner Woche dort....zur Zeit kaum noch was  zu erkennen vom Trail,bleibt nur zu hoffen das dies wieder aufräumen!Wird auf jeden Fall kein Trail mehr sein sondern eher ne Autobahn! 
Meine Befürchtung ist,das sie langsam die Geesthachter Umgehungsstraße vorbereiten,die sie dort bauen wollen,aber ich weiß nicht genau ob das schon durch ist....

Grüße

Nils


----------



## HaBaHamburg (13. Februar 2010)

Hi Leute, mal 'n Gruß von mir (hab jetzt erst den kostenlosen Internetzugang im Foyer entdeckt). Schade, dass ich nicht dabei sein kann, aber hier im Krankenhaus ist es ja auch sooooooo nett  :-((
Komm wohl Montag nach Hause, aber mit biken hat's sich erst mal. 
Christian: Bei Klage bin ich noch nicht angelangt, ich mußte nun erst mal Anzeige gegen Unbekannt stellen, da erstmal geklärt werden muß, ob Stadt oder Bezirk oder Hochbahn oder wer nun eigentlich verantwortlich ist. Nehm ich in die Hand, wenn ich wieder daheim bin. Habt viel Spaß heute Abend
Hans


----------



## ZRRadon (17. Februar 2010)

Moin Männer,

soweit ich das beurteilen kann, fällt der Nightride heute aus.

Gruß ZRRADOn


----------



## Catsoft (17. Februar 2010)

ZRRadon schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> soweit ich das beurteilen kann, fällt der Nightride heute aus.
> 
> Gruß ZRRADOn



Wege zu schlecht?


----------



## plattsnacker (17. Februar 2010)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Wege zu schlecht?


Hi Catsoft,

nein, eher durch Krankheit und sonst. Termine verhindert. 
Ein paar fahrbare Wege finden sich immer noch..., z.B. war die Boberger Niederung vor 2 Wochen fahrbar...

Gruss nach Escheburg aus Reinbek

chrischan


----------



## frorider88 (23. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
ich bin ein Biker aus dem Süden von Deutschland und bin zur Zeit geschäftlich in HH, hab aber natürlich mein Rad mit dabei.
Daher bin auf der Suche nach Mountainbikern, die sich hier auskennen und die mich mal mitnehmen zu einer coolen Tour.
Was für Touren fahrt ihr denn? Habe nur mein Hardtail mit dabei, daher sollte es dann doch nicht zu heftig sein.
Außerdem kann ich nur unter der Woche fahren. Licht hab ich auch ein trailtaugliches.

Grüße,
Ulli


----------



## rockriderSH (25. Februar 2010)

Moin Männer,

wollte mal wieder etwas von mir hören lassen. Sieht ja so aus, dass zur Zeit nur unser Chrischan fährt oder ? Wie sieht's denn zur Zeit mit dem Mittwoch Nightride aus ?? Muss Chrischan alleine fahren ?? Hat sich jemand von euch schon Gedanken wegen Himmelfahrt gemacht ? Martin hatte uns ja beim letzten ToH mit ins Boot nehmen wollen. Für mich persönlich kann ich noch keine Aussage treffen, da ich immer noch nicht zurück auf dem Rad bin . Da Himmelfahrt aber auch immer gerne für Familienaktivitäten genutzt wird, könnte es mit einer Teilnahme von mir komplizierter werden. Abwarten und Tee trinken. Werde den Event auf jeden Fall im Auge behalten !!!

Leben denn unsere anderen Freunde noch ??

Jan, was macht das neue traute Heim ?

Gruß

Olli


----------



## plattsnacker (4. März 2010)

Vom Eise befreit sind Sachsenwald und Bille, nur die Nightrider sind noch nicht aufgetaut...

Jungs, was ist los mit Euch ?   Wollen wir mal wieder eine abendliche Tour wagen ?  Mittwoch-Termin steht in LMB bereit.

@Hans: was machen die Rippchen ?
@Jan:  alle Kartons ausgepackt ?
@Martin + Marlon: hättet Ihr Zeit u. warme Schuhe ?

Gruss
chrischan


----------



## gnss (4. März 2010)

Ich versuche im Moment eher bei Tageslicht zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (4. März 2010)

gnss schrieb:


> Ich versuche im Moment eher bei Tageslicht zu fahren.



Schöne Sache, mache ich auch ( ins Büro und zurück ), aber mein Canyon will unbedingt in den Wald. Und dazu bleibt mir leider nur die Zeit ab 20 Uhr in der Woche.

Gruss
Christian, der gleich bei Sonnenschein im Sattel das Büro verlässt


----------



## Jackass1987 (4. März 2010)

Hallo,

ich würde auch tagsüber fahren. Bei Tageslicht ist es irgendwie schöner und als Student hat man ja Zeit dafür. Ich hab aber keine Peilung wo man bei euch fahren kann. Ich würde mich jedoch über einen fähigen Guide freuen... vielleicht zeigt mir ja einer den Sachsenwald und will nicht allein fahren

Mfg Erik


----------



## HaBaHamburg (12. März 2010)

Hi mal an alle,
na, sind zwischenzeitlich alle aufgetaut oder muß Christian alleine fahren? Bei mir dauert das noch was, die Rippen sind immer noch nicht zusammen gewachsen, na ja, und danach muß ich auch erst mal gaaaaaanz zart machen. Vielleicht dann mal eher wieder Rennrad, bis das alles wieder stabil ist. Aber das wird noch Wochen dauern. Beruflich werde ich in den nächsten 3 Monaten eh sehr viel unterwegs sein, es wird also leider nur sporadische Mittwochs-Gastauftritte geben, aber, wie gesagt, es dauert eh noch ein paar Wochen. Vielleicht findet sich ja auch jemand, der an den Wochenenden fahren  möchte, das wird dann eher bei mir gehen. Großer Mist, auf die Erfahrung hätte ich gerne verzichtet. 
Olli, bist du wieder fit?
Gruß an alle   Hans


----------



## ZRRadon (17. März 2010)

Hier ist ja tote Hose! Was ist los Männer. Ich wäre heute Abend ab 20:30 Uhr S Reinbek dabei.


----------



## ZRRadon (17. März 2010)

Da sich hier keiner gemeldet hat, nehme ich mir was anderes vor. Vielleicht klappt es ja nächste Woche.

Bis dann viele Grüße ZRRADON


----------



## ZRRadon (22. März 2010)

Moin, moin,

Mittwoch geht bei mir auf jeden Fall klar. Könnte jetzt auch wieder Donnerstags. Mit dem guiden ist das sone Sache. Ehrlich gesagt würde ich mich nicht als ortskündig bezeichnen. Wäre mir schon lieb wenn Du dabei wärst Chrischan. 
Wie siehts denn bei Dir aus Martin? Die Woche auch wieder am Start?
Mein schwarzer Blitz scharrt schon mit den Hufen ;-). Freu mich von Euch zu hören. Bis dann ZRRADON


----------



## ZRRadon (22. März 2010)

20:30 Uhr wäre für mich besser...


----------



## plattsnacker (22. März 2010)

ZRRadon schrieb:


> 20:30 Uhr wäre für mich besser...



Hi Nico,

ich hoffe Mittwoch dabei sein zu können, da ich mich gestern ziemlich aus den Socken gehauen fühlte ( lecker Magen-Darm-Infekt ).

Evtl. treffe ich mich einem Bekannten in Escheburg. Angedacht war eine Tour nach Geesthacht (Speicherbecken) u. zurück.

Könnte Dich + Bike aber in Reinbek einsammeln ( 4er Fahrradträger am Auto). Evtl. auch noch einen weiteren Biker ( Martin ? )

Allerdings wäre 20:30 Uhr in Reinbek schon arg spät.

Oder wir verschieben diese Aktion auf eine der nächsten Wochen und machen diese Woche zum "Saisonstart" eine herkömmliche Runde mit Treff um 20:30 Uhr an der S-Bahn.

Kannst Du jetzt immer erst um 20:30, oder nur diese Woche so spät ?

Gruss
chrischan


----------



## gnss (22. März 2010)

20:30 ist mir zu spät.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (22. März 2010)

gnss schrieb:


> 20:30 ist mir zu spät.



Hi Martin,

welche Uhrzeit und Wochentage liegen Dir denn besser ?

Gruss
Christian


----------



## gnss (22. März 2010)

Wochentage sind mir egal, nur möchte ich wie bereits früher erwähnt das Tageslicht geniessen und fahre daher so früh wie es mir möglich ist. Nach der Zeitumstellung wäre 19:00 ein Kompromiß.


----------



## ZRRadon (22. März 2010)

Meine Große muss schon schlafen. Meine Regierung mit einem Baby an der Brust unter Großen noch wach, geht nicht. Am Wochenende wäre auch am Tage in der Mittagspause zw. 12:30Uhr und 15:00Uhr möglich. 

Gruß Nico


----------



## nearest2thepin (24. März 2010)

Moin Männer,

die Kartons wurden schon vor 2 Wochen abgeholt, und jetzt hat es Piss 1&1 nach 5 (in Worten: FÜNF) Wochen und stundenlangen verf...... Warteschleifen in kostspieligen Mehrwertnummern sogar geschafft, DSL zu schalten. So verdient man heute also Geld. Hab zum Juni gekündigt.

OK, Blutdruck wieder runterkriegen. Am WE wird das Rad aus dem Schuppen gezerrt und mal richtig sauber gemacht. Da hängt noch der Dreck vom Elbdeich von vor Weihnachten dran... das gute Stück wurde aber in einem zweiten LKW exklusiv umgezogen, weil es das Einzige war, was nicht mehr in den ersten LKW passte. Vom Umzugsunternehmen vor die Wahl gestellt, in welchem LKW ich mitfahren will, musste ich natürlich nicht lange überlegen... ich erntete nur Kopfschütteln, aber Jungs: Ihr versteht mich.

Also, ich bin wieder dabei und freue mich auf die nächste Tour. Was ist aus dem Trip in den Harz geworden?

Spochtliche Grüße
Jan


----------



## rockriderSH (25. März 2010)

Moin Männer,

so ... nun wollte ich euch gestern überraschen und bin einfach mal auf gut Glück zum Bahnhof Reinbek gefahren. Ich musste leider feststellen, dass kein weiterer Sachsenwaldpionier zum Radeln kam. Naja, Überraschung missglückt. Da ich aber sowieso noch nicht genau weiß wo ich konditionell zur Zeit stehe und was schon wieder bei mir geht, bin ich dann alleine mit meinem Tempo losgezuckelt. Am Ende hatte ich 30 km auf dem Tacho. Bin ausschließlich Strasse gefahren. Netter Rundkurs Richtung Elbdeich und zurück. Es ging ganz gut ). Aber immer schön vorsichtig !! Ich habe so das Gefühl, dass alle mal so langsam wieder aus ihrem Winterschlaf erwachen sollten. Ist ja wirklich wenig los hier :-(( Naja, schön das Jan wieder mit dabei ist und auch Nico hat sich ja bereits wieder angekündigt. Chrischan & Martin sowieso und ein wöchentlichen Termin werden wir ja wohl auch finden !

Es wollten doch auch ganz viele neue Kollegen/Kolleginnen mal mit uns radeln oder ? 

Ich hoffe, dass nächste Woche dann mal wieder eine Gruppe zusammen kommt.

Bis denne

Olli


----------



## nearest2thepin (25. März 2010)

Jackass1987 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich würde auch tagsüber fahren. Bei Tageslicht ist es irgendwie schöner und als Student hat man ja Zeit dafür. Ich hab aber keine Peilung wo man bei euch fahren kann. Ich würde mich jedoch über einen fähigen Guide freuen... vielleicht zeigt mir ja einer den Sachsenwald und will nicht allein fahren
> 
> Mfg Erik



Moment mal. Tagsüber fahren - als Student??? Gehörst Du etwa zu denen, die um 8:00 in der Vorlesung sitzen, st versteht sich. Wenn mir damals einer mit 13:00 Uhr Startzeit gekommen wäre, hätte ich ihn rund gemacht und gefragt, ob er jetzt völlig übergeschnappt ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (25. März 2010)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> so ... nun wollte ich euch gestern überraschen und bin einfach mal auf gut Glück zum Bahnhof Reinbek gefahren. Ich musste leider feststellen, dass kein weiterer Sachsenwaldpionier zum Radeln kam. Naja, Überraschung missglückt. Da ich aber sowieso noch nicht genau weiß wo ich konditionell zur Zeit stehe und was schon wieder bei mir geht, bin ich dann alleine mit meinem Tempo losgezuckelt. Am Ende hatte ich 30 km auf dem Tacho. Bin ausschließlich Strasse gefahren. Netter Rundkurs Richtung Elbdeich und zurück. Es ging ganz gut ). Aber immer schön vorsichtig !! Ich habe so das Gefühl, dass alle mal so langsam wieder aus ihrem Winterschlaf erwachen sollten. Ist ja wirklich wenig los hier :-(( Naja, schön das Jan wieder mit dabei ist und auch Nico hat sich ja bereits wieder angekündigt. Chrischan & Martin sowieso und ein wöchentlichen Termin werden wir ja wohl auch finden !
> 
> ...



Hi Olli,

keiner ahnte ein sooo spontanes Comeback vom Urgestein der SWP's !!

Freut mich echt, dass Du wieder fest im Stattel sitzt !!  

Hatte mit Nico telefoniert, welcher sich gestern schon tagsüber seinen doppelten Vaterfreuden entziehen wollte, somit hatte ich den Termin im LMB gecancelt.

Ich kann, außer zum/vom Büro, erst wieder in der Woche nach Ostern. An den Wochenenden wohl erst ca. in der zweiten Jahreshälfte.

Dann aber mit einigen Tausend Asphaltkilometern aus 2010 in den Beinen   und einer höllisch schnellen, neu aufgebauten Rennziege für die Elbdeichrunde, welche gerade eingefahren wird...  
Heute mit 30 km/h-AVG ins Büro geflogen. Ich sag nur ein paar Stichworte: NoSuspension, Steel, Marin, neuer LRS, neuer Antrieb, alter Rider...  ( mit weit sichtbarem Rücklicht für Euch  )

Freue mich auf Euch alle ab dem 07.04.  !!

Schöne dicke Eier wünsche ich Euch zu Ostern 

Also, stellt selber wieder Termine in LMB und in unseren Thread, wir haben einige Observer, die mit uns/Euch biken würden...

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## ZRRadon (29. März 2010)

Moin Männer,

so wie es aussieht wird Mittwoch geradelt. Wäre Euch auch 20:30 Uhr am S-Banhof Reinbek recht. Hatte schon mal angesprochen, dass ich erst meine Große ins Bett bringen muss. Wäre echt toll. Wir würden uns dann 20:20Uhr auf dem Parkplatz treffen Olli.

Bis dann ZRRADON


----------



## plattsnacker (29. März 2010)

ZRRadon schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> so wie es aussieht wird Mittwoch geradelt. Wäre Euch auch 20:30 Uhr am S-Banhof Reinbek recht. Hatte schon mal angesprochen, dass ich erst meine Große ins Bett bringen muss. Wäre echt toll. Wir würden uns dann 20:20Uhr auf dem Parkplatz treffen Olli.
> 
> Bis dann ZRRADON



Hi Nico,
beachte bitte, dass sich auch "externe Biker" in LMB angemeldet haben. Vergesst nicht, sie über eine Uhrzeitänderung per PM zu informieren...

Habt viel Spass Mittwoch !!   Freue mich schon auf den 7.4. 

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## rockriderSH (30. März 2010)

Moin Männer,

also, erstmal )))) ICH HAB WIEDER DAS GO VOM ONKEL DOC !!!!! Hatte heute ein Belasungs EKG !!! Sah wohl alles OK aus !!!!

Nun zu Morgen:

Jan wird auch aus Hamburg kommen und ihm würde 20:00 Uhr auch besser passen, da er so schon erst wieder gegen Mitternacht zu Hause ist. Da wir auch einen neuen Mitfahrer dabei haben, der auch aus Hamburg kommt, sollten wir 20:00 festmachen. Nico, ich hoffe du kannst es einrichten. Vor 20:15 kommen wir erfahrungsgemäß sowieso nie los. Wie siehts aus ??

Freue mich schon auf morgen Abend.

Ganz langsam werden wir es angehen ) Sind ja alle noch nicht wieder so fitt wie zum Ende der letzten Saison oder ??

Gruß

Olli


----------



## ZRRadon (30. März 2010)

Alles klar! Habe mit Jan telefoniert. Sehe ich ein. Bin dann 19:50 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz, mit Marlon.

Freu mich! Bis morgen


----------



## plattsnacker (30. März 2010)

ZRRadon schrieb:


> Alles klar! Habe mit Jan telefoniert. Sehe ich ein. Bin dann 19:50 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz, mit Marlon.
> 
> Freu mich! Bis morgen



Hi Nico, wenn Du es nicht rechtzeitig schaffst, guck' mal hier rein 
<ISBN-10: 3934333095>

Ja, ja, ein Kind ist "kein" Kind... 


Have fun tomorrow !!

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## rockriderSH (1. April 2010)

Moin Männer,

war doch gestern Abend echt nett für die erste Ausfahrt in der neuen Saison !

Noch einmal ein herzliches Willkommen an unseren neuen Sachsenwaldpionier Joerg.

Hat echt Spaß gemacht !!

Ich bin mir jetzt immer noch nicht sicher, wer nächsten Mittwoch den Nightride anführen wird. Chrischan.....!!, Jan, Nico & auch Marlon waren der Meinung, dass du wieder nächste Woche der Leader bist !!! 

Ich fahre dann erst einmal in die Schweiz und wünsche euch allen schöne Ostertage.

Gruß

Olli


----------



## plattsnacker (1. April 2010)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> war doch gestern Abend echt nett für die erste Ausfahrt in der neuen Saison !
> 
> ...



Moin @ all,

ok, ich weiß zwar nicht, wo's lang geht, aber ich mache den Guide.

Wir werden schon wieder zurück finden, auch wenn's im Januar/Februar etwas leichter viel, da man ja nur die NobbyNic-Spuren im Schnee zurückverfolgen musste...

Vielleicht kann einer von Euch Ur-Locals mir mal 'ne stichwortartige Streckenbeschreibung so ab Börnsen geben, welche wir in 2009 immer gefahren sind. Ab dort bis Aumühle bin ich Euch immer im Blindflug gefolgt. Das soll sich mal ändern...

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## shbiker (1. April 2010)

Hallo Leute. 

Danke für die nette Aufnahme im "Club" gestern Abend. Die Tour und auch die gute Stimmung in eurer Runde hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Hat echt Spaß gemacht. 
Kommende Woche bin ich mit meiner Familie in Berlin, aber danach komme ich mit Sicherheit wieder mit. 

Bis dann, ich freue mich darauf

Jörg


----------



## Daddelmann (2. April 2010)

momentan sind kurze Teile an der Bille, zumindens in Krabbekamp, vom Wasser überschwemmt. dennoch ließ es sich zuletzt noch fahren, da das wasser gerade meine Pedale in unterester Stellung berührte. 

Nur als Info, wenn ihr Routen plant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (6. April 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> momentan sind kurze Teile an der Bille, zumindens in Krabbekamp, vom Wasser überschwemmt. dennoch ließ es sich zuletzt noch fahren, da das wasser gerade meine Pedale in unterester Stellung berührte.
> 
> Nur als Info, wenn ihr Routen plant.



Hi, danke für die Info !!

Gruss
Christian


----------



## plattsnacker (6. April 2010)

Hi, wer ist denn nun morgen alles dabei ?

Bisher habe ich nur Andreas aus Altona im LMB-Termin gesehen.

Nico, du auch ? Wann bist kannst Du an der S-Bahn sein ?
Oder sollen wir uns um 20:15 Uhr Silker Weg  Ecke  "L 314" treffen und die Tour andersrum fahren ?

Jan, Hans, Marlon, Martin, Dirk ??

Evtl. Nils (SHIVER) als Guideunterstützung ?  Hättest Du Zeit+Interesse ?

Gruss
Christian


----------



## ZRRadon (6. April 2010)

Ich kann es morgen erst spontan entscheiden. Hab mir einen Leichten aufgesackt. Mache es abhängig wie ich mich morgen fühle. Melde mich bis 10:00 Uhr. Könnte dann Morgen auch schon früher. Melde mich bis dann Gruß Nico


----------



## plattsnacker (6. April 2010)

ZRRadon schrieb:


> Ich kann es morgen erst spontan entscheiden. Hab mir einen Leichten aufgesackt. Mache es abhängig wie ich mich morgen fühle. Melde mich bis 10:00 Uhr. Könnte dann Morgen auch schon früher. Melde mich bis dann Gruß Nico



Mist, wollte Dir doch mein neues Rücklicht zeigen...
Na dann schau mal, wie's Dir morgen geht. Zur Not halt mit HF-Gurt und max. 70 % Leistung. Könnten ja zwischendurch die restl. Ostereier suchen, wenn wir auf Dich warten 

Der Mann mit dem Navi aus HH ist jedenfalls morgen mit dabei...

Dann bleibt es terminlich wie im LMB gepostet um 20 Uhr an der S-Bahn.


----------



## ZRRadon (7. April 2010)

Moin Chrischan! Ich bin ziemlich sauer auf meinen Körper. Da ist man den ganzen Winter kerngesund und jetzt wo wir 20°C haben und die Saison wieder los geht wird man krank. Schei... Bei mir wird es leider nichts heute. Der Kopf und die Nase sind dick. Werde die Woche pausieren. Viel Spaß heute Abend 
Bis die Tage ZRRADON (nächste Woche dann auch mit Klickis )


----------



## plattsnacker (7. April 2010)

ZRRadon schrieb:


> Moin Chrischan! Ich bin ziemlich sauer auf meinen Körper. Da ist man den ganzen Winter kerngesund und jetzt wo wir 20°C haben und die Saison wieder los geht wird man krank. Schei... Bei mir wird es leider nichts heute. Der Kopf und die Nase sind dick. Werde die Woche pausieren. Viel Spaß heute Abend
> Bis die Tage ZRRADON (nächste Woche dann auch mit Klickis )


Ja Nico, that's live so als doppelter Vater. Da rafft einen der Schlafmangel schon mal ganz schnell dahin... Ein klitzekleiner Schluck Jever oder für schwerere Fälle Astra Rotlicht in die Nuckelflasche zur Milch wirkt wunder. 
Wünsche Dir gute u. schnelle Besserung 
Gruss
Christian


----------



## plattsnacker (7. April 2010)

Hi,
hab'nen Local Guide "organisiert" für heute Abend. Treffen uns mit ihm um 20:30 Uhr in Börnsen. Er kennt die Wege Richtung Geesthacht sehr gut. Wird also nix mit früh ins Bett heute

Start also 20 Uhr S-Bahn Reinbek, wie geplant.

Gruss
Christian


----------



## plattsnacker (7. April 2010)

Kurzer Tourbericht:
Start 20:25 Uhr S-Bahn Reinbek, Treffen mit unserem neuen "Nahost-Experten" Michael bei der Sternwarte, bekannter Trail (gelber Pfeil) bis Börnsen, dann folgten Dalbekschlucht und unbekannte, aber sehr imposante Trails um Escheburg herum. Rückweg ab Börnsen über B 207 bis Wentorf. Zum Ausklang erneut Krähenwald bis S-Bahn Reinbek.

32 km, knappe 2 Std., 390 Höhenmeter, 16 km/h Schnitt

Sehen uns wieder in 14 Tagen, vielleicht passt Euch ja wieder der Donnerstag ?!

Gruss
Chrischan

Danke an Micha für's guiden !!


----------



## rockriderSH (9. April 2010)

Moin Männer,

bin aus der kleinen aber feinen Schweiz wieder zurück. War kurz Skilaufen und will nun wieder ..... B I K E N !!! Soll bedeuten.... der rockriderSH ist ab sofort wieder mit dabei. Wer hat Lust und dreht morgen, Samstag 'ne Runde mit mir ?? Sonst wieder wie immer am Mittwoch !! Um zahlreiches Erscheinen wird gebeten .

Gruß

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZRRadon (12. April 2010)

Der ZRRADON ist auf jeden Fall wieder dabei! Könnte auch Donnerstags und auch früher, da Schwiegermutter da ist. Tüdelt was aus, ich bin dabei. Hauptsache es gibt Berge und Matsch. Eins will ich noch los werden - zieht Euch warm an, der ZRRADON kann seine ganze Power durch nun vorhandene Klickis einsetzten. Der Kindergeburtstag ist nun vorbei!

Freu mich bis dann


----------



## plattsnacker (12. April 2010)

ZRRadon schrieb:


> Der ZRRADON ist auf jeden Fall wieder dabei! Könnte auch Donnerstags und auch früher, da Schwiegermutter da ist. Tüdelt was aus, ich bin dabei. Hauptsache es gibt Berge und Matsch. Eins will ich noch los werden - zieht Euch warm an, der ZRRADON kann seine ganze Power durch nun vorhandene Klickis einsetzten. Der Kindergeburtstag ist nun vorbei!
> 
> Freu mich bis dann


Ich hab's geahnt, das Leben ist kein Ponyhof! Dabei wollte ich Dir doch mein neues Rücklicht auf der Elbdeichrunde zeigen. So'n Mist. Und dann noch dieser Altersvorsprung von mehreren Jahrzehnten...

Wie sieht es denn bei den anderen Kollegas mit Do statt Mi aus, zumindest in den Wochen, wo ich dabei sein kann ?

Von mir aus können wir auch ein wenig eher starten, aber es muss für alle ( ich denke da auch an Olli ) entspannt sein. 

Habe den Termin (LMB) für die KW 16 bereits wagemutig auf Donnerstag gelegt.

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## ZRRadon (12. April 2010)

Bau Dein Rücklicht doch einfach vorne an. Dann sehe ich es wenn ich mich umdrehe um den größer werdenden Abstand zu begutachten .


----------



## plattsnacker (12. April 2010)

ZRRadon schrieb:


> Bau Dein Rücklicht doch einfach vorne an. Dann sehe ich es wenn ich mich umdrehe um den größer werdenden Abstand zu begutachten .



So machen wir's 

Sind deine Klickies beidseitig, oder wie bei PD-M324 einseitig ?


----------



## ZRRadon (12. April 2010)

Beidseitig. Ist doch angenehmer auf extremen Trails denke ich. Hab mich dazu entschieden, da es super Schuhe vor 20 Taken bei Lidl gab.


----------



## rockriderSH (12. April 2010)

Aha.....

da wird sich ja schon ordentlich gedisst oder wie nennt man das heute bei den jungen Leuten Nico ? Auf jeden Fall unterhalten sich hier ja mal wieder unsere Experten  Ich mache mal folgenden Vorschlag....
Ab nächster Woche gerne wieder Donnerstag als Wochentag ! Start sollte jedoch weiterhin 20:00 Uhr sein. Sonst bin ich schon fertig bevor ich euch am ersten Anstieg verputzen kann.

Zur Zeit ist unsere Hamburger Fraktion hier ja etwas ruhiger ! Na wo sind sie denn ??? 

Chrischan, lass dich blos nicht vom Junggemüse ärgern !! Erfahrung und Kondition ist alles oder Nico  Übrigens, kurbeln muss man auch mit Klickpedalen !!

Na dann mal bis Mittwoch 

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (12. April 2010)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Aha.....
> 
> da wird sich ja schon ordentlich gedisst oder wie nennt man das heute bei den jungen Leuten Nico ? Auf jeden Fall unterhalten sich hier ja mal wieder unsere Experten  Ich mache mal folgenden Vorschlag....
> Ab nächster Woche gerne wieder Donnerstag als Wochentag ! Start sollte jedoch weiterhin 20:00 Uhr sein. Sonst bin ich schon fertig bevor ich euch am ersten Anstieg verputzen kann.
> ...


Die Hamburger Jungs haben den Schock in der Dalbekschlucht noch nicht ganz weggesteckt. Unser Nahost-Experte Micha hat uns da 'ne tolle Extension zur bisherigen Tour gezeigt. Gefühlte 100m Höhenmeter in 20 sec. vernichten mit direkter Flussdurchquerung im Anschluß
Hoffe, ich finde die Trails wieder bzw. Micha hat wieder Zeit uns zu guiden...

Euch erstmal viel Spass diese Woche...

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## ZRRadon (14. April 2010)

Moin, moin,

wer ist denn nun heute alles dabei? Jan, Dirk, Jörg was ist los? Sind die Rheumatabletten alle? Habt Ihr Angst vor ZRRADON mit Klickis? 
Olli wir treffen uns dann direkt am S Bahnhof würde ich sagen oder? Sonst kommen noch Gerüchte auf wenn ich schon wieder alleine bei Deiner Frau auftauche. Nicht das da keine Zeit mehr wäre, bei Eurem Tempo ;-).
Können wir nächste Woche noch mal Mittwoch fahren Chrischan? Danach dann gerne immer Donnerstags.

Freu mich bis heute Abend ZRRADON


----------



## shbiker (14. April 2010)

Moin Lütt,

klar bin ich heute abend wieder dabei, hab mich doch als Fahrer schon brav angemeldet. Eine Terminverlegung auf Donnerstag paßt mir auch. Ich kann mir die Tour an beiden Tagen gut einrichten.

Bis heute abend

Jörg


----------



## rockriderSH (14. April 2010)

Moinsen Männer,

ich bin natürlich mit dabei. Treffen uns dann alle um 20:00 Uhr an der S-Bahn Reinbek.

Bis denne

Olli


----------



## plattsnacker (14. April 2010)

ZRRadon schrieb:


> Moin, moin,
> 
> wer ist denn nun heute alles dabei? Jan, Dirk, Jörg was ist los? Sind die Rheumatabletten alle? Habt Ihr Angst vor ZRRADON mit Klickis?
> Olli wir treffen uns dann direkt am S Bahnhof würde ich sagen oder? Sonst kommen noch Gerüchte auf wenn ich schon wieder alleine bei Deiner Frau auftauche. Nicht das da keine Zeit mehr wäre, bei Eurem Tempo ;-).
> ...



Statt Rheumatabletten  kann ich von Budni die hochdosierten Gelenk-Depot Tabletten empfehlen. In Kombi mit'nem Isostar-Bananen-Riegel klappts dann auch mit jungen Klicki-Fahrern.

Hab' den LMB-Termin für nächste Woche auf Mittwoch geändert. 
Ab dem 06.05. wäre dann, zumindest wenn ich dabei bin, der Donnerstag toll, da es geschmeidiger in den Familiekalender passt. 
Ihr kennt sicherlich das unterschwellig doofe Gefühl, mit einem leicht schlechten Gewissen der Regierung gegenüber zu biken. 


Viel Spass Euch heut' Abend !! 

Chrischan


----------



## rockriderSH (20. April 2010)

Ein freundliches guten Morgen in die Runde 

So wie es aussieht werden wir ja diesen Mittwoch eine richtig große Gruppe. Über LMB sind bereits schon inklusive Chrischan fünf Leute angemeldet und ich denke, dass unsere "Hamburger Fraktion" (Dirk & Jan) auch wieder mit dabei sein wird oder ? Was macht eigentlich unsere Dampframme Martin  Ich werde auch noch zu 95% meinen Nachbarn mitbringen und wenn Marlon noch dabei sein sollte, könnten wir ???.... wartet kurz *einen im Sinn* *+/-* glaube ich 10 Leute zusammen bringen richtig ?   Wir müssen wohl bald einen Verein gründen, wenn das so weiter geht 

Also, bis morgen Abend 20:00 Uhr S-Bahn Reinbek.

Gruß

Olli


----------



## HaBaHamburg (20. April 2010)

Moin Leute,
bin zum Wiedereinstieg in den letzten Tagen 3x Rennrad gefahren, jemals so um 40 km. Wenn ihr mich mitnehmt (und eventuell auch wartet, wenn ich nicht mithalten kann), dann würde ich morgen an die S-Bahn Reinbek kommen. Bin halt noch nicht wieder fit. 
Gruß
HaBa


----------



## ZRRadon (20. April 2010)

Moin Hans,

nicht lange fragen und schnacken, einfach mitkommen. Bisher haben wir noch keinen im Wald zurückgelassen.
Marlon und Chrischan freuen sich wenn sie nicht nur Rücklichter sehen.

Also Männer bis morgen 

Gruß ZRRADON


----------



## nearest2thepin (20. April 2010)

Moin Männer,

hab die Kleine morgen und am Donnerstag allein und fahr nicht mit. Wenn die um 21:00 Uhr endlich pennt, mach ich meine Fahrradlampe an und trink ein Bierchen auf Euch.

Wohlsein,
Jan

PS.: Bin seit heute stolzer Besitzer eines Kärcher "Binford"  K 5.700 T300 Xrange Hochdruckreinigers *argh argh argh*  Und das Beste: Den hat meine Frau organisiert! "Schatz, guck mal in den Kofferraum, Überraschung!" Endlich versteht sie mich. Chrischan kriegt jetzt Pipi inne Augen, weil ich meinem Fahrrad sowas antue, aber mal ehrlich Männer, nach einer Anti-Prosi-Rotwild-Schlammtour gibt es doch wahrlich nichts besseres als einen gescheit dimensionierten Hochdruckreiniger mit Dreckfräse...


----------



## gnss (20. April 2010)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Was macht eigentlich unsere Dampframme Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (21. April 2010)

*Wetterfrosch für Reinbek heute 20:00 Uhr :*

wolkig , 5°C 

Westwind 22 km/h ( 4 bft )  53 km/h Böen 

*Niederschlag 25 % Risiko *< 0.1 mm


----------



## rockriderSH (21. April 2010)

So nun haben wir ja alle Neuigkeiten zusammen !!

Der Wetterfrosch kommt von seiner Leiter wieder runter und hat grünes Licht für unsere Ausfahrt gegeben. Chrischan, für mich wäre noch wichtig.... wie sieht's mit der Feinstaubkonzentration in und um Reinbek aus  ich sag nur *Aschewolke* Müssen wir auch auf Sicht fahren ?? 
OK Martin ist wohl mit dem Bild raus !! Schade, pflege dich gesund !!!  Frohe Kunde von Hans !! Super Hans ist wieder mit dabei und ich kann dich beruhigen, bis auf unsere Winterfahrer haben alle (oh Entschuldigung... Nico natürlich nicht ) noch konditionelle Schwächen. Du bist einer von uns und wirst nicht stehen gelassen. Hauptsache mich vergisst man nicht einzusammeln  Jan, schade aber trink einen für mich mit !! Bin schon ein bischen neidisch auf deinen HD Reiniger. Wo ist Dirk ??? Kommt wohl wieder im Windschatten von unserem Chrischan mit. 

Freue mich auf euch Männer

Gruß

Olli


----------



## rockriderSH (21. April 2010)

Nur noch kurz....

mein Anhang (Nachbar), den ich eigentlich mitbringen wollte, schwächelt mit Ausreden !!! Hat Angst vor uns ! Verstehen muss ich das nicht !! Wir sind doch ganz nett oder ?  Also entweder MTB'ler oder wie Jan sagen würde Prositrinker aber entscheiden muss man sich irgendwann !!!! Entschuldigt bitte gerade meinen persönlichen Frust darüber aber .... ist 'ne längere Geschichte !!

Übrigens Martin, echt cool !! Du verletzt dich und das erste woran du denkst ... "da mach ich doch mal Photo" 

Bis denne 

Olli


----------



## ZRRadon (21. April 2010)

Guck mal, Olli hat sich trotz seinem gesetzten Alters abgeguckt wie man disst.

Martin hat sich doch angemeldet. Ich denke er ist dabei. Wahrscheinlich fährt er nur mit einem Bein auf seinem Singlespeed und wir werden trotzdem nur sein Rücklicht sehen.

Bis heute Abend Männer. Bin schon heiss


----------



## plattsnacker (21. April 2010)

Hi Jungs,

ich habe die Tage "leichte" Probleme mit der Komponente oberhalb des Sattels und der Pedale. Halte sie gerade mit Traubenzucker, Aspirin und Kaffee über Wasser, aber ich befürchte, dass ist nicht die vernünftige Grundlage für heute Abend.

Ein weiterer Jan ( aus Reinbek ) hat sich für heute angemeldet. Ich stand bereits im Mailkontakt mit ihm. Nehmt ihn bitte wie gehabt mit Eurer offenen Art in unseren Kreis auf und bestellt ihm schöne Grüße von mir.

Ich hoffe sehr, in der nächsten Woche mit Euch fahren zu können.

...verdammte Kiste 

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## HaBaHamburg (21. April 2010)

Hallo Leute,
hab versehentlich den 'Anmeldeknopf' gedrückt. Ich fahre nicht mit, mich haben ganz über diese kleinen fiesen Dinger, genannt 'Pollen', erwischt, es geht mir ziemlich mies. Fährt jemand am Wochenende?
Viel Spaß heute Abend
Hans


----------



## nearest2thepin (24. April 2010)

So Kameraden, habe heute mein Fahrrad mit dem in Dienst gestellten Hochdruckreiniger gereinigt. Den Fox-Aufkleber an der Gabel hat's gebröselt, aber ansonsten ist das Fahrzeug porentief, ach, was sag ich, rotwild rein. Ganz wie es sich für's Alstertal gehört.

Der Hochdruckreiniger steht zur Benutzung nach der noch zu planenden Wehrübung der Sachsenwaldpioniere im Alstertal bereit, Gulaschkanone und Freibier runden dann die Sache ab.

Kapelle!
Jan


----------



## plattsnacker (24. April 2010)

Hi Jungs,

nächsten Mittwoch, äh Donnerstag gibt's wieder die von Olli gesuchte Feinstaubwolke in Reinbek.
Bin wieder fit und zu 99% dabei. 
Heute konnte ich endlich das erste ( dringende ) Zimmer von zwei zu "sanierenden" in unserem Haus tapezieren, d.h., jetzt ist erstmal der Zeitdruck ein wenig milder und es gibt nicht mehr sooo gute Ausreden, nicht mit Euch zu fahren.

@Marlon:  Entwarnung mit der Anfrage bez. Spachteln/Tapezieren  
Alles fein selbst gemacht. Jetzt sitzen die Handgriffe für's zweite Kinderzimmer 

@Jan:  Alstertal hört sich gut an, kann ich auch nur'n normalen Gartenschlauch benutzen  und nicht dein tolles   ?


----------



## HaBaHamburg (25. April 2010)

Moin Leute, 
es tut mir sehr Leid, aber da ich die nächsten Wochen immer beruflich weg bin, kann ich auf absehbare Zeit nicht mehr mit fahren 
Fahrt ihr jetzt Donnertags? Fährt jemand an WE's? Fährt auch jemand Rennrad von Euch? 
Ich freue mich, wenn ich wieder mit fahren kann. Bleibt alle heil
Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fotocase (25. April 2010)

Moin,
Nach langer pause bin ich nun auch wieder hier im forum unterwegs.
Und habe diese eintragung hier gelesen.
Nun wollte ich freundlich fragen ob es erwünscht ist das ich mit fahren dürfte.



Grüsse aus Reinbek


----------



## plattsnacker (25. April 2010)

Fotocase schrieb:


> Moin,
> Nach langer pause bin ich nun auch wieder hier im forum unterwegs.
> Und habe diese eintragung hier gelesen.
> Nun wollte ich freundlich fragen ob es erwünscht ist das ich mit fahren dürfte.
> ...



Hi Fotocase,

wir freuen uns über jede Verstärkung des Teams. 
Donnerstag 20 Uhr startet unser nächster Nightride an der S-Bahn Reinbek.
Siehe LMB.

Bitte Helm + Licht mitbringen ! 

Bis Donnerstag

Gruss
Chrischan

Ich schicke Dir noch meine Handynummer als PM


----------



## HaBaHamburg (25. April 2010)

Hi,
Donnerstag sollte ich auch schaffen. 
Hans


----------



## rockriderSH (26. April 2010)

Mensch Chrischan,

sollte ich diesen Tag wirklich noch erleben dürfen ?? Hoffentlich erkenne ich dich noch  Freue mich schon auf Donnerstag !! 

Donnerstag dann aber wieder die gewohnte Runde, die ich auch mit meiner Funzel am Lenker fahren kann oder ??

Gruß

Olli


----------



## plattsnacker (29. April 2010)

Der Wetterfrosch für heute Abend:

Abends sind in Reinbek Teile des Himmels mit Wolken bedeckt bei Temperaturen von 16 bis 21°C. Der Wind weht schwach aus südwestlicher Richtung mit Geschwindigkeiten bis zu 19 km/h.  
No rain !!

Eigentlich fahre ich bei so'ne Hitze ja nicht gern ;-)

@Hans: Was machen die Pollen ? Soll ich Dir schulmedizinisches oder homöopathisches Antihistaminikum mitbringen ?  

Bis nachher
Chrischan


----------



## rockriderSH (29. April 2010)

Na Männer,

das hört sich doch bestens an )

Und schon mal schön die Daumen für unseren HSV drücken 

Bis denne

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (29. April 2010)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Na Männer,
> 
> das hört sich doch bestens an )
> 
> ...



Was ist denn HSV ? Hollowtech-Speichen-Vorspannung ?  Stimmt was mit deinem LRS nicht Olli ?


----------



## rockriderSH (29. April 2010)

Ist Fotocase eigentlich heute Abend mit dabei ??

Hat er sich noch mal gemeldet ?

Gruß

Olli


----------



## rockriderSH (30. April 2010)

Guten Morgen Männer,

dass war ja gestern Abend mal wieder eine perfekt nette Runde 

Hat echt Laune gemacht ! 

Unser geplanter Tagesausflug in die HaBes's wird bestimmt nett werden. Hier einmal besonders noch mal der Hinweis für unseren Jan, der gestern nicht mit dabei war. Wir planen an einem der Himmelfahrtstage einen Tagesausflug in die HaBe's zu machen. Es wird auf jeden Fall nicht der Freitag werden, da an diesem Tag Jörg und Nico arbeiten müssen. Also bleiben der Donnerstag, Samtag oder Sonntag. Wir wollen den Tag dann nächste Woche bei unserer gewohnten Donnerstagsrunde festmachen.

Schönes Wochenende und bis denne 

Olli


----------



## plattsnacker (30. April 2010)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Männer,
> 
> dass war ja gestern Abend mal wieder eine perfekt nette Runde
> 
> ...


Hi Jungs, 
wenn HaBes am Sonntag, dann besteht für mich evtl. Chance, dabei zu sein !!! 

Donnerstag nächster Woche kann Dirk und noch einer ( Nico, Jörg ?) von gestern nicht, meine ich. Ich könnte sicherlich auch noch einmal am Mittwoch oder auch Dienstag. Nur Montag geht's nicht.


Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## shbiker (30. April 2010)

Moin Lütt,

ich fand die Tour gestern auch super! Sportlich, aber angenehm entspannt.

Die HaBes am Sonntag zu fahren finde ich gut, Donnerstag (Vatertag) könnten sehr viele angesäuselte Väter (meistens in Spe) unterwegs sein. Erfahrungsgemäß ist an solchen Tagen ja mit äußerster Vorsicht zu fahren  Echte Väter sind dann auch mal bei ihren Kindern.

Ich bin am Donnerstag übrigens dabei, ich glaube Nico konnte nicht. Allerdings bin ich auch für andere Tage in der nächsten Woche offen.



Bis dann

Jörg


----------



## Fotocase (30. April 2010)

Leider konnte ich nicht dabei sein da ich in der woche immer viel arbeite.
Aber plattsnacker hat ja meine handynummer kurze SMS an mich und los kann es gehen.

Gruss Fotocase


----------



## rockriderSH (3. Mai 2010)

Moin Männer,

also zu unserem geplanten HaBe's Ausflug.

Mein persönlich best passenster Tag wäre Samstag. Dann hätte man Sonntag noch mal frei für die Familie. Sollte Chrischan aber definitiv am Sonntag mitkommen können, dann sollten wir ruhig den Sonntag nehmen. Je mehr von uns dabei sind um so besser.

Diese Woche NightRide passt bei mir am Donnerstag leider auch nicht.
Was haltet ihr von Mittwoch ? 

Guß 

Olli


----------



## shbiker (3. Mai 2010)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> 
> Diese Woche NightRide passt bei mir am Donnerstag leider auch nicht.
> ...


 
Moin Olli

gerne auch wieder Mittwoch. Laß uns biken 

Gruß

Jörg


----------



## plattsnacker (3. Mai 2010)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> also zu unserem geplanten HaBe's Ausflug.
> 
> ...



Hi,

da Dirk am Do nicht kann und Nico Mi auch könnte, verschiebe ich den Termin in LMB mal auf Mittwoch. Mit etwas Glück bin ich Mi auch dabei. 
Allein des angekündigten Wetters wegen macht Mi schon mehr Spass.

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## ZRRadon (4. Mai 2010)

Moin Männer! Bin zwecks Wetter auch für Mittwoch. Vielleicht habt Ihr diesmal eine Chance. Bin mit defektem Steuersatz unterwegs. Naja für Euch reichts noch. Denkt an Eure Rheumatabletten . Nächste Woche bin ich dann mit einem Ritchey WCS unterwegs. Bestimmt wiegt der 68g weniger als mein FSA - dann geht ab die Post.

Bis morgen Männer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockriderSH (4. Mai 2010)

Ahhhh.... unser Nico fängt auch an zu lernen welche Teile gut für sein Hollandrad sind 

Gruß

Olli


----------



## ZRRadon (4. Mai 2010)

Das muss man erst mal bringen - mit nem Hollandrad durch den Sachsenwald zu donnern und alle 3km 10min auf den Rest warten


----------



## plattsnacker (4. Mai 2010)

Morgen bitte genügend Ersatzakkus f. die Lampen und reichlich Kohlehydrate im Speicher mitbringen. Es gibt den einen oder anderen Jungspund im Team, der noch etwas unausgelastet ist.

Geplante Ankunftszeit in Reinbek:  Nicht vor 23 Uhr


----------



## shbiker (4. Mai 2010)

Ersatzakkus und Kohlenhydrate mitbringen? Ich bringe eine Rosenschere mit. Mit dem defekten Steuersatz müssen wir den armen Kerl doch nach jeder Kurve aus den Brombeeren schneiden.

Bis Morgen

Jörg


----------



## plattsnacker (5. Mai 2010)

Moin,

hab uns 'ne schöne Runde für heute ausgearbeitet und auf's Garmin gezogen. Mal sehen, ob's klappt und ihr Lust drauf habt...
Soviel wird verraten:  >35 km   <100km 

@Nico: Bin extra den kurzen Weg ins Büro gefahren heute, damit Du nicht immer warten musst nachher...
Ersatzschlauch dabei ?

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## ZRRadon (5. Mai 2010)

Alles dabei. Defekt heisst nicht, nicht fahrbar. Die Hälfte der Strecke fahr ich eh nur aufm Hinterrad. Echt nett von Dir Chrischan - dann können wir ja heute mal richtig performen. Bin gespannt auf die neue Runde. Bis dann


----------



## rockriderSH (5. Mai 2010)

Moin Männer,

ich bin heute Abend leider raus !! Erkältung 

Dann mal Glück auf und besprecht mal bitte unseren HaBe Ausflug !

Gruß

Olli


----------



## ZRRadon (5. Mai 2010)

Ja, ja... Das Alter Olli


----------



## plattsnacker (5. Mai 2010)

ZRRadon schrieb:


> Ja, ja... Das Alter Olli



Entweder:  "Das Alter, Olli"  oder aber "Der alte Olli"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockriderSH (5. Mai 2010)

Angst vor der Dahlbergschlucht


----------



## plattsnacker (6. Mai 2010)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Angst vor der Dahlbergschlucht



Hi Olli,

die Angst vor der Dalbekschlucht war berechtigt 

Es sind gestern 461 Hm bei knapp 40 km und 2 Std. Fahrzeit geworden.
Details im Anhang zum Öffnen in Google Earth oder zum Nachfahren.

Riesen Dank an Jörg, den Tourguide 

Gute Nacht
Chrischan


----------



## plattsnacker (6. Mai 2010)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> ich bin heute Abend leider raus !! Erkältung
> 
> ...



Hi Olli,

HaBe schaffe ich doch nicht am Himmelfahrtswochenende.
Die Tendenz in der restl. Gruppe geht jetzt nach Samstag für die HaBes.

Gruss
C.


----------



## ZRRadon (6. Mai 2010)

Ich sage auch vielen Dank für den oberaffen krassen Guide an Chrischan und Jörg. Super wie man hier fahren kann. War gestern richtig spaßig. Nächstes Mal schaffe ich die Treppe. 

Bis die Tage Gruß Nico


----------



## rockriderSH (6. Mai 2010)

Moin Männer,

werde mal für nächste Woche den Mttwoch vor Himmelfahrt als Nightride Termin festsetzten. Findet ihn auch unter LMB. Hoffe ihr könnt da noch mal !! 

Also, HaBe's noch mal ... Wollen wir den Samstag nach Himmelfahrt mal fix machen ? Uhrzeit kann ja noch geklärt werden. War Jan eigentlich gestern dabei ? Hat jemand was von ihm gehört ?

Gruß

Olli


----------



## shbiker (6. Mai 2010)

Moin Männer,
Hallo Olli,

hoffentlich wieder gesund!!

Zuächst: Nein, Jan war gestern nicht dabei.
Wegen der HaBe schlage ich einfach einmal Samstag 14:00 Uhr vor, Treffepunkt an der Kärtner Hütte. Dirk kennt dort wohl eine Strecke. Wenn nicht fahren wir nach Karte oder unsere GPS - Spezies müssen ran. Ich selbst war noch nie in den HaBe´s zum biken. Verrückt, nicht? Ich fahre also gerne hinterher.
Was meint ihr, finden wir so einen Termin?

Gruß

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shbiker (6. Mai 2010)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> werde mal für nächste Woche den Mttwoch vor Himmelfahrt als Nightride Termin festsetzten. Findet ihn auch unter LMB. Hoffe ihr könnt da noch mal !!
> 
> ...


----------



## rockriderSH (7. Mai 2010)

Moin Männer,

Joerg, habe den Termin natürlich auf Mittwoch geändert. Danke für den Hinweis. Ich finde Samstag auch sehr gut als Tag für die HaBe's nächstes Wochenende. Falls wir mit der S-Bahn fahren sollten, dann können wir ja alle zusammen fahren.

HaBe Team für Samstag den 15.05.10 also bis jetzt:

Olli & Jörg

Hoffe, es kommen noch mehr mit !!

Letzte Absprachen dann am Mittwoch beim Nightride der SP's 

Gruß

Olli


----------



## ZRRadon (7. Mai 2010)

Moin,

ich bin auf jeden Fall Samstag dabei. Dachte eigentlich wir fahren den ganzen Tag, mit Mittag und so. Quasi ein nachgeholter, sportlicher Vatertag. Wie auch immer, bin auf jeden Fall dabei. Mein Vorschlag wäre 10:00 uhr treffen, 3-4 Stunden Biken, dann gemütlich irgendwo feste, sowie flüssige Nahrung zu sich nehmen und klönen. 
Mittwoch weiß ich noch nicht genau. Da ich über das Himmelfahrtswochenende sturmfrei habe, werde ich den Mittwoch in familiärer Atmosphäre genießen.

Gruß Nico


----------



## shbiker (7. Mai 2010)

Moin,

Samstag 10:00 Uhr mit essen und schnacken ist auch ok.

Jörg


----------



## ZRRadon (10. Mai 2010)

Moin Männer,

äußert Euch doch mal bitte zum kommenden Wochenende. Wer ist dabei , wann und wie lange. Nicht das meine Frau Donnerstag abreist und dann kann auf einmal keiner mehr (außer Jörg). Was sprach eigentlich gegen den Donnerstag.

Gruß Nico


----------



## ZRRadon (10. Mai 2010)

Bin dann übrigens mit meinem neuen Ritchey WCS - Steuersatz und meinem HAC 4000 PLUS unterwegs. Neue Swiss Stop Bremsbeläge sind auch noch drauf - das bedeutet für Euch, ich kann noch später bremsen. Is aber kein Ding, ich warte gerne.


----------



## rockriderSH (10. Mai 2010)

Also,

ich war gestern on Tour "Geestkante" !

Nun zu Samstag. Ich fahre auf jeden Fall !!! Die 10:00 Uhr von Joerg finde ich persönlich als etwas zu früh, wenn es sich um die Treffpunktzeit an der Kärntener Hütte handelt. 

Ich würde als Uhrzeit 11:00 Uhr Kärntener Hütte HaBe's vorschlagen. 

Wollen wir mit der Bahn oder individuell mit dem Auto reisen ?? 

Gruß

Olli


----------



## ZRRadon (10. Mai 2010)

11:00 Uhr ist auch O.K. Ich wäre für die Bahn. Die Räder müssen nicht auseinander gebaut werden und ich denke man ist mindestens genauso schnell da - kommt natürlich drauf an wie schnell man fährt.


----------



## ZRRadon (11. Mai 2010)

Was ist mit Dirk, Jan lebst Du noch?


----------



## shbiker (11. Mai 2010)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Also,
> 
> ich war gestern on Tour "Geestkante" !
> 
> ...


 
Moin Männer,

gegen 10:00 Uhr mit der Bahn ab Reinbek fahren finde ich in Ordnung. Wir wären dann ja gegen ca. 11.00 Uhr in den HaBes. Immer noch ein schöner langer Tag für viele viele Kilometer in der "Bergen".

Sollte sich eine Mehrheit für die Anreise mit dem Auto finden habe ich noch einen Platz auf meinem Fahrradträger frei, so ganz mit ohne auseinanderbauen und so.
Laßt uns das morgen festmachen.

Gruß

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockriderSH (12. Mai 2010)

*Moin Männer,*

also für heute ist die Wettervorhersage ja eher schlecht !! 
Sind Jörg und ich die einzigen, die heute fahren wollen ?
Unser Jan lebt übrigens und ist am Samstag zu 99% mit in den HaBe's dabei. Joerg, wenn nur wir fahren, sollten wir dann nicht heute Abend absagen ? Wird bestimmt alles ziehmlich weich sein !! Wäre schön wenn sich unsere lieben Kollegen mal melden. Jetzt noch mal zu Samstag. Wer hat eigentlich 'ne Tour ? Dirk du ? Sollten wir im Internet noch etwas suchen ?? Joerg & Nico Samstag dann mit der 09:52 vom S-Bahnhof Reinbek.

Hier noch mal das Wetter für heute: 
*Morgens*

starker Regen7 / 8°C
gefühlt wie
*5 / 6°C*

*15.2 mm*
85 % Risiko

*Mittags*

leichter Regen9 / 9°C
gefühlt wie
*8 / 8°C*

*1 mm*
80 % Risiko

*Abends*

wolkig7 / 8°C
gefühlt wie
*5 / 6°C*

*< 0.1 mm*
30 % Risiko

*Bis denne*


Olli


----------



## ZRRadon (12. Mai 2010)

Ich bin heute definitiv nicht dabei. Fahre mit meinen Mädels nach Berlin und komme morgen Abend wieder, um dann Samstag nach der Tour wieder hinzufahren und anschließend Sonntag Mittag wieder zurück.

Wenn Jörg sich anbietet mit dem Auto - mit Dachträger - zu fahren, würde ich das gerne in Anspruch nehmen. Am Sprit beteilige ich mich natürlich. Wie siehst Du das Olli?

Gruß Nico


----------



## rockriderSH (12. Mai 2010)

Moin,

wenn du bei Jörg mitfährst könntevich auch mit meinem Auto fahren, da ich ein Fahrrad ohne große Probleme in mein Auto legen kann.

Entscheidet ihr das OK ?

Olli


----------



## plattsnacker (12. Mai 2010)

Hi Olli und der Rest der Bande,

habe 2 kleine Touren für die Habes in unserer IG verlinkt:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=490

Unter "Links", "GPS", "HaBes"

Wenn das Wetter so bescheiden bleibt, bin ich vielleicht doch dabei 

Dann könnte ich noch mind.  1 Mann + Bike mitnehmen, oder ich komme auch zur Bahn.

Wir sollten Fr abends nochmal telefonieren...

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## rockriderSH (12. Mai 2010)

Moin Chrischan,

vielen Dank für deine Mühe. Toll was du da für uns aufgebaut hast.
Zur Zeit sieht's mit dem Wetter bis zum WE eher schlecht aus. Samstag eventuell etwas besser. Ich wollte morgen mit der Fam. nach Fehmarn. Naja, Friesennerz an und ab dafür . Ich bin auch für einen kleinen Chat am Freitag. 

Bis denne 

Olli


----------



## ZRRadon (12. Mai 2010)

Fahren wir Samstag defenitiv? Egal was fürn Wetter? 
Ich hatte das falsch verstanden Olli. Dachte wir können beide mit Jörg fahren. Lass uns das mit der S-Bahn fest machen. Ist doch auch lustig um sich auf die Tour einzustimmen. Ich guck mal zwecks Rücktour.

Gruß Nico


----------



## ZRRadon (12. Mai 2010)

Wir können bis einschl. 19:23 Uhr alle 20min mit der S31 zurück fahren, dann ab 19:38 alle 20min mit der S3.


----------



## shbiker (12. Mai 2010)

Gut,

Olli hat mich informiert, dass wir um 9:52 mit der S - Bahn ab Reinbek fahren werden, ich werde dann auch dort sein. Ohne Auto ist auch mal ein Bierchen drin. 
Das Wetter wird schon gut werden, und ein kleiner leichter Schauer wird uns nicht aufweichen.

Also bis Samstag 

Jörg


----------



## mittwoch (14. Mai 2010)

Tach auch,

denke mal alle Väter haben den Vaddertach gut überlebt damit morgen, wenn denn das wetter auch past, sich auf den weg konzetrieren können.

Wo ist den der Treffpunkt fürs S-Bahn fahren in Hamburg: Hbf oder S-Bahn Hammerbrook?

Und wann seit Ihr da?


Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZRRadon (14. Mai 2010)

Moin Dirk,

alles gut überlebt. Die Tiger im Tierpark Berlin haben uns nicht gefressen. Jörg, Olli und ich fahren 09:52 Uhr von S Reinbek los und steigen am Hbf um 10:22 Uhr um, in die S 31. Ich denke wir steigen Haltestelle Rathaus Harburg aus und fahren die letzten 6km mit unseren Babys. Lass uns doch aufm Bahnsteig am Hbf treffen.

Gruß Nico

P.S. Memm nicht schon vorher wegen dem Wetter rum


----------



## mittwoch (14. Mai 2010)

Na ja klar, wenn man's halt mag im dreck zu spielen, ohne ist der spaßfaktor größer.

Bin den dann auf'm bahnsteig S31/S3 ganz vorne in fahrtrichtung. ich glaube dort ist keine Überdachung mehr. 

Dirk


----------



## ZRRadon (17. Mai 2010)

Also Männer,

war Samstag wirklich eine extrem geile Tour. Plädiere dafür, dies öfter in Angriff zunehmen. Im Keller war ich dann doch nicht mehr, habe mein Bike aber noch einer grundlichen Reinigungsprozedur unterzogen. Heut gings dann wieder aufm Bike zur Arbeit.
Meinen Deckel bekomme ich übrigens kostenlos neu zugeschickt. Wenn ich Ihn wieder verliere, wird der Sender kostenlos ausgetauscht - von wegen Userfehler Olli. Guter Service von CICLOSPORT - wenn man mal von den 99cent/min absieht. Zahlt ja die Firma.

Bis dann 

Gruß "der den Trail-Asphalt-Vorzieher"


----------



## rockriderSH (17. Mai 2010)

Moin Männer,

auch ich fand es echt wieder sehr nett mit euch !! Wie schon gesagt.... war ganz schön heftig !! Habe für Donnerstg mal die Geestkante ins LMB reingestellt.

Ich werde wohl fahren !!

Bis denne 

Olli


----------



## plattsnacker (17. Mai 2010)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> auch ich fand es echt wieder sehr nett mit euch !! Wie schon gesagt.... war ganz schön heftig !! Habe für Donnerstg mal die Geestkante ins LMB reingestellt.
> 
> ...


Hi Jungs,

wie weit, hoch und schnell habt ihr's Sa gebracht ? 
War's schön matschig ?


----------



## ZRRadon (17. Mai 2010)

Moin Chrischan,

ca. 1000 Höhenmeter in 50km. War größten Teils trocken. Als es hart wurde sind die Anderen dann halt Straße gefahren. Ein paar wenige Stellen waren matschig und nass. Man will ja schließlich nach so einer Tour  auch sehen, dass man gefahren ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shbiker (17. Mai 2010)

Moin Männer,

ich fand die Tour am Samstag auch echt super!!!! 
Ich muß nun  ein kleines Häufchen Asche auf mein Haupt streuen, ich habe die HaBes echt unterschätz. Wußte garnicht, dass wir so ein Juwel vor der Haustür haben. Auch die Anreise mit der Bahn fand ich spaßig. 

Sollten wir echt zu einer guten Angewohnheit werden lassen.

Donnerstag Geesthang finde ich sehr gut. Wenn dann nach der Tour von Samstag die "Superkompensation" in den Beinen eintritt kenne ich da noch ein paar kleine fiese Varianten in der Gegend.

Ich war Sonntag noch mit meiner Frau los. Wir sind von Salem nach Ratzeburg an den Seen entlang. Nicht so spektakulär wir die HaBes, aber super Landschaft. Empfiehlt sich auch mal für eine Tour.

Bis Donnerstag

Jörg


----------



## nearest2thepin (20. Mai 2010)

Moin Männer,

hätte nicht gedacht, dass es noch nichtmal eine Woche dauert, bis die Qualen vom Samstag völlig verklärt werden, aber es war auch eine wunderschöne Tour...  So ist das, in Erinnerung bleibt weniger der Sonnenschein, sondern eher der Plattfuß am Elbdeich bei 6 Grad und Regen, Krämpfe und 210er Puls. Und das Beste: Wir haben noch weitere schöne Ziele im Köcher, die wir im Laufe der Saison abklappern können. Lübeck, die Seen östlich von HH, Heide, Alstertal... jew. inkl. Gewährleistung eines gepflegten Kaltgetränks zum Abschluss.

Ich bin im Moment allerdings nicht ganz auf dem Damm und werde heute am späten Nachmittag kurzfristig entscheiden (müssen), ob ich heute abend mitfahre, melde mich per SMS.

Grüße an die gesamte Truppe,
Jan


----------



## rockriderSH (20. Mai 2010)

Moin Männer,

bin heute Abend mit dabei.

Würde heute gerne mal wieder eine Runde Sachsenwald fahren. Hat zwar nicht so viele Höhenmeter aber ist auch sehr schön und für die Grundlagenkondition immer gut. 

Was meint ihr ?

Gruß

Olli


----------



## ZRRadon (20. Mai 2010)

Was ist Grundlagenkondition? Schnellkraft und Kraftausdauer sind gefragt Olli. Ich mache es heute vom Wetter abhängig. Schicke Dir eine SMS.

Gruß Nico


----------



## rockriderSH (20. Mai 2010)

.... hab dich gerade online für den Iron Man auf Hawai angemeldet !!

Startnummer 2321. Buchungsnummer: EN545FD88OLP900

Diese Anmeldung ist bindend !!! Das Trikot von den Sachsenwaldpionieren stellen wir dir.  Du musst nur noch den Flug und die Unterkunft zahlen 


Gruß

Olli


----------



## ZRRadon (20. Mai 2010)

Geile Sache Olli. Du bist mein Bester, ehrlich.


----------



## rockriderSH (21. Mai 2010)

Moin Männer,

waren gestern zu dritt und es hat super Laune gemacht. Es ist schon erstaunlich, wie sich so manch einer im Gehölz auskennt !! Wieder neue Trails gefahren, die einfach nur Spaß machen. Einfach genial. Hatten dann nachher laut meinem GPS 328 HM und 32 KM auf dem Tacho.

Schönes Wochenende

Olli


----------



## ZRRadon (21. Mai 2010)

Moin Männer,

freut mich, dass Ihr gestern einen guten Drive hattet. Ich werde morgen oder übermorgen über Mittag die Geestkante fahren. Wer Lust hat kann gerne mitkommen. Am Besten wir schnacken übers Handy. Wie sieht´s bei Dir aus Olli?

Gruß ZRRADON


----------



## nearest2thepin (25. Mai 2010)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Hatten dann nachher laut meinem GPS 328 HM und 32 KM auf dem Tacho.
> 
> Schönes Wochenende
> 
> Olli



WAAAS??? Dann seid Ihr ja schätzungsweise über 1.000 Hm und mehr als 100 km weit gefahren!!

Respektvolle Grüße,
Jan


----------



## shbiker (26. Mai 2010)

Moin Lüdd,

Wetterbericht für Morgen:
wolkig, einzelne Schauer, bis 15°C.
Naja, dann staubt es wenigstens nicht. 
Wie wäre es morgen mit Höhenmeter? Strecke habe ich gestern schon gemacht, war am Großensee. Hat viel Spaß gemacht, aber auf dem Rückweg hatte ich das Gefühl meine Füße frieren langsam ab. Hat nicht jemand einen guten Draht zu Petrus????

Bis Morgen

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZRRadon (27. Mai 2010)

Von mir aus sind 2500 HM kein Problem. Bin auf jeden Fall dabei - es sei denn es schüttet aus Eimern.

Bis morgen 20:00 Uhr S Reinbek

P.S. Ich muss ja wieder mitfahren - sonst hebt Ihr noch ab meine Oldy-Performer


----------



## ZRRadon (28. Mai 2010)

Moin Männer,

ich sag nur "ahlter Vatter". War das gestern eine geile Tour. Vielen Dank Jörg. Ich dachte wir sind im Norden und nicht im Mittelgebirge. 
Es müssten am Ende mind. 40 km (gefühlt 60km) gewesen sein und schätzungsweise 800-1000 HM (gefühlt 1500HM). Und das ganze in ca. 2Std. (AVS 19km/h):kotz: .Meine Beine schmerzen, aber beim Gedanken an die gestrigen Anstiege ( mind. 30% x 5) und die Downhills zieht sich ein mega breites Grinsen über mein Gesicht. Zu den Eckdaten kannst Du ja nochmal was sagen Jörg.
Männer ich sag nur "das Leben ist kein Ponyhof". 

Bis die Tage ZRRADON


----------



## shbiker (28. Mai 2010)

Moin Männers (und Frunslüdd)
Hey Nico.

Wirklich geile Tour gestern. Höhenmetermäßig geht in dem Revier noch einiges, wir können uns ja nach und nach mal rantasten. Das geht bis zum:kotz:. 

Zu den Eckdaten: 40,98 Kilometer, Gesamtfahrzeit 02:04 Std, entspricht AVS 19,69 Km/h. Höhenmeter erfaßt mein System leider nicht, war aber sicher mehr als 600. War schon echt heftig und, gottlob mit einigen Pausen dazwischen, eine Supertour.

Und Nico, bist echt der bessere Abfahrer, Hochachtung.

Bis denne

Jörg


----------



## ZRRadon (30. Mai 2010)

Hallo Jörg,

vielen Dank! Das von jemanden zu hören der quasi ein Bikeguru ist ehrt mich (im Ernst).
Hoffe das Wetter spielt Donnerstag mit und wir können weiter tasten.

Schönes Wochenende. Bei uns ist heute volle Hütte. Kindergeburtstag, yeah.

Gruß Nico


----------



## rockriderSH (1. Juni 2010)

Moin Männer,

ich hoffe allen geht es gut. Wer ist am Donnerstag außer Jörg und mir mit dabei ? 

Gruß

Olli


----------



## nearest2thepin (2. Juni 2010)

Bin morgen (Donnerstag) dabei! Kurze Hosen, Männer!
Wie gehabt, 20:00 Uhr, Reinbek?

Gruß an alle,
Jan


----------



## rockriderSH (3. Juni 2010)

Moin Männer,

Sonnencreme nicht vergessen ) 

Heute 20:00 Uhr !!!

Gruß

Olli


----------



## shbiker (3. Juni 2010)

Moltied Männer,

denkt auch an genügend (Kühl-) Wasser für heute abend.

Bis denne 

Jörg


----------



## rockriderSH (4. Juni 2010)

Moin Männer,

war ja gestern wie immer sehr nett. Vielen Dank noch einmal für die Hilfe beim Reifenflicken !! Ich habe folgende Tourdaten von gestern für euch: Gefahrene Km = 32 , Gesamte Höhenmeter Anstiege 427 m.

Also, ich fand das schon ganz ordentlich.

Bis denne und schönes WE 

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shbiker (4. Juni 2010)

Tach zusammen,

eine Reifenpanne ist ja zum Glück kein Beinbruch! War also eine nette unfreiwillige Pause, wenn die Mücken nicht gewesen wären. Was ist die Moral von der Geschicht? Erst die Umgebung und Tierwelt ansehen, dann Platten fahren!!! 

Und Licht ist abends immer noch eine gute Reserveeinrichtung, wird immer noch urplötzlich dunkel. 

War aber trotz der Unbill eine super Tour

Also bis denne 

Jörg


----------



## nearest2thepin (6. Juni 2010)

Moin Männer,

die Mückenstiche klingen langsam ab, die Brandblase vom Reifenflicken braucht etwas länger 

Hier wird nicht rumgejammert! Weitermachen.

Jan


----------



## ZRRadon (7. Juni 2010)

Moin Männer,

fand die Tour auch wie immer spaßig. Wir sind und bleiben ne geile Truppe. Melde mich für diese Woche ab. Gehe Donnerstag zum Kita Elternabend. Fahre vielleicht spontan einen anderen Tag. Werde ich dann aber noch posten.

Gruß Nico


----------



## rockriderSH (8. Juni 2010)

Moin Männer,

etwas kurzfristig, aber auch ich kann Donnerstag Abend leider nicht.
Nun meine Frage. Warum fahren wir nicht einfach morgen Abend (Mittwoch) ? Es geht eben nur nicht Donnerstag diese Woche bei mir.

Was meint ihr ?

Gruß

Olli


----------



## rockriderSH (9. Juni 2010)

Moin Männer,

da ich bis jetzt keine Resonanz von euch bekommen habe, bleibt der Termin wie gehabt am Donnerstag bestehen. Ich werde heute und auch Donnerstag nicht dabei sein können. Wer fährt mit Joerg am Donnerstag ? 

Gruß 

Olli


----------



## shbiker (9. Juni 2010)

Moin Männer,

sollte ich Morgen alleine am Bahnhof stehen??? Meldet euch bitte. Wenn keiner Mitfährt kann ich mir den Weg nach Reinbek sparen und mich gleich auf die Suche nach neuen Trails machen Gibt bestimmt noch den einen oder anderen der darauf wartet entdeckt zu werden.

Allen die abgesagt haben einen (trotzdem) schönen Abend morgen, alle anderen werde ich sehen

Bis dann

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockriderSH (14. Juni 2010)

Moin Männer,

bin gestern mal zum Großensee gefahren. Alle Achtung, war mir neu, dass es dort doch den ein oder anderen Hügel gibt !! Kleine Waldgebiete mit netten Trails ! Sollten bei Gelegenheit da mal vorbeifahren. Habe das Ganze mal auf GPS getracked ! 
Wer wird Donnerstag alles mit dabei sein ??

Gruß

Olli


----------



## shbiker (15. Juni 2010)

Moin Männer, Moin Olli,

Ich bin am Donnerstag auf jeden Fall dabei

Großensee lohnt sich echt, bin auch immer ganz begeistert. Vieleicht können wir ja mal an einem Wochenende die Tour fahren. Irgendwie muß es da noch eine Verbindung zum Hahnheider Forst geben. Auch dort sind echt starke Strecken, die abgeritten werden wollen. Das sind dann aber recht viele Kilometer, also nichts für mal abends nach Feierabend.

Bis Do

Jörg


----------



## ZRRadon (24. Juni 2010)

Moin Leute,

war meine Party so schlecht, dass Ihr nur noch privat kommuniziert, oder warum ist hier nicht´s los? Wie sieht´s aus mit heute? Ich würde sagen, eine Deutschlandfeierrunde ist heute angesagt. Das Spiel fand auf 1700 HM statt. Ihr wisst was das heisst? Mach Dir schon mal Gedanken Jörg. Jan ist auch wieder dabei. Er ist frisch gebräunt und vollgefressen aus dem Urlaub zurück. Den Kollegen müssen wir heute richtig rannehmen.

Ich freu mich auf Euch 

Gruß ZRCamelion (mal sehen wer es merkt)


----------



## plattsnacker (24. Juni 2010)

ZRRadon schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> war meine Party so schlecht, dass Ihr nur noch privat kommuniziert, oder warum ist hier nicht´s los? Wie sieht´s aus mit heute? Ich würde sagen, eine Deutschlandfeierrunde ist heute angesagt. Das Spiel fand auf 1700 HM statt. Ihr wisst was das heisst? Mach Dir schon mal Gedanken Jörg. Jan ist auch wieder dabei. Er ist frisch gebräunt und vollgefressen aus dem Urlaub zurück. Den Kollegen müssen wir heute richtig rannehmen.
> 
> ...



Bonjour mes amis de vélo,

ebenfalls frisch gebräunt zurück von der franz. Atlantikküste, aber bereits mit 8 Std. Triathlon-Training seit diesem Montag in den Extremitäten, hoffe ich heute Abend mit Euch wilden Kerlen mithalten zu können.
Bin gespannt auf Eure Berichte, was ich alles so verpasst habe, denn aus diesem Thread war ja nicht soooviel zu entnehmen... 

Bis nacher
Chrischan


----------



## rockriderSH (24. Juni 2010)

Moin Männer,

freut mich zu hören, dass uns Jan und Chrischan wieder mit dabei sind*. *Ich bin schon auf eure Urlaubsberichte gespannt. Wir haben sicherlich heute Abend genügend Zeit am Ende des Feldes Dafür  Ich musste mich ja die letzten Wochen mit unseren Brutalos (Jan würde wohl "Fitt****er" sagen) alleine rumschlagen. Nico sitzt Martin mittlerweile im Nacken und unser stiller Genießer Jörg guckt sich alles mit an und nimmt Rücksicht auf den Olli. Das nennt man Kumpel  Hoffentlich findet jemand unseren verschollenen Dirk mal wieder. Haben schon lange nichts mehr von ihm gehört.

Bis heute Abend

Gruß

Olli


----------



## mittwoch (24. Juni 2010)

Moin Fahrer,

ja ich bin noch da, hatte jetzt in der letzten Zeit keine Lust zu fahren, keine Ahnung warum. Lag vielleicht an der schönen Tour in den Harburgerbergen.

Plane aber für nächsten Donnerstag mit euch wieder zu farhen.

Bis denn dann 

Dirk


----------



## rockriderSH (24. Juni 2010)

Moin Dirk,

hört sich gut an !!! HaBe's können wir auch mal wieder planen. Chrischan braucht Futter  Nico und wie sie alle heißen sowieso  Ich finde die Kärntener Hütte gut 

Bis denne

Olli


----------



## plattsnacker (24. Juni 2010)

mittwoch schrieb:


> Moin Fahrer,
> 
> ja ich bin noch da, hatte jetzt in der letzten Zeit keine Lust zu fahren, keine Ahnung warum. Lag vielleicht an der schönen Tour in den Harburgerbergen.
> 
> ...


Ah, Du meinst also nächste Woche, und heute Abend nicht ?


----------



## ZRRadon (24. Juni 2010)

Höre ich da ein bißchen Ironie?



mittwoch schrieb:


> Moin Fahrer,
> 
> ja ich bin noch da, hatte jetzt in der letzten Zeit keine Lust zu fahren, keine Ahnung warum. Lag vielleicht an der schönen Tour in den Harburgerbergen.
> 
> ...


----------



## shbiker (24. Juni 2010)

Tach Männer,

eigentlich ist es heute ja viel zu heiß zum biken .... 

Aber wenn schon so viele nette Biker verabredetet und auch noch spannende Urlaubsgeschichten zu erwarten sind werde ich pünktlich am Bahnhof sein. Und wenn ich hinterherfahren dann heute nur um mich für das Wochenende zu schonen!!! 

Bis dann 
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (24. Juni 2010)

shbiker schrieb:


> Tach Männer,
> 
> eigentlich ist es heute ja viel zu heiß zum biken ....
> 
> ...



Bonjour Jörg,

was geht ab bei Dir am WoEnde, MTB-Marathon oder gar Alpencross ?
Oder fahrt ihr alle heimlich ohne mich in den Harz und ich liege faul mit der Familie am Ostseestrand ?

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## gnss (24. Juni 2010)

Ich bin heute bereits eine Runde im Harz gefahren, morgen steht dann der Bikepark auf dem Plan, da schaffe ich die 1700hm mit der Gondel ganz locker. Viel Spaß heute.


----------



## plattsnacker (25. Juni 2010)

Moin Jungs,
bin auch seit 30 min. aus dem Wald zurück. Der Vollmond wollte mich noch nicht ruhen lassen, so habe ich im Krähenwald noch alleine weitergespielt... Hab' da eine nette kleine Abfahrt ( Singletrail ) gefunden, die mich auch beim 2. Mal vom Rad gezwungen hat. Mal sehen, ob ihr sie schafft. Werde sie Euch beim nächsten Mal testen lassen.  
Realistisch betrachtet kann ich die nächsten zwei Donnerstage wohl nicht mitfahren. Vielleicht können wir in der übernächsten Woche auf Mittwoch switchen. 

Gesamtresultat des heutigen, nee gestrigen Abends:  54 km, 640 Hm bei 17,7 km/h Schnitt und 3 Std. Fahrzeit. 
Aber alles nix gegen Jörgs Vorhaben am WoEnde. Dafür auch von mir nochmal viel Erfolg und gutes Sitzfleisch  Alle Achtung !!


Gruss
Chrischan

@Olli:   www.canyon.de


----------



## shbiker (27. Juni 2010)

Moin Männer,

für alle die mitgelitten haben hier die erlösende Nachricht:* ich bin gesund und munter wieder zu Hause!!! *

Die wichtigsten Eckdaten: 281,58 Km in 10:38 Stunden. 
Ob ich das noch einmal machen würde? Klar!! War zwar eine recht harte Tour, aber der Körper funktioniert doch erstaunlich gut auf so langen Etappen. Wenn man sich seine Kraft gut einteilt.

Dies nur in Kürze, mehr zu dem Tripp und warum er unter dem Motto "wo zum Teufel geht es nach Halle" stand am Donnerstag. 

bis dann

Jörg


----------



## rockriderSH (28. Juni 2010)

Da fällt mir nur eins zu ein ----- R E S P E K T Joergi !!!!!

Alle Achtung !!! Ich habe dich gleich noch zur Tour de France nachgemeldet. Du fährst dort natürlich für das Team Sachsenwaldpioniere.  Gruß in die Runde .... so viel zum Thema wer ist von uns am fittesten !!!! Ja, ja solche Leistungen können eben halt nur die schon reiferen Radler leisten oder ZRRadon ??  

Bis Do 

Gruß

Olli


----------



## ZRRadon (30. Juni 2010)

Da ist wirklich Respekt angesagt!!! Da gehört schon ne Portion Erfahrung und gute Selbsteinschätzung zu. Ich werde die Tour nächstes Mal mit Jörg zusammen aufm Hardtail fahren....

Bis Donnerstag Männer


----------



## plattsnacker (1. Juli 2010)

shbiker schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> für alle die mitgelitten haben hier die erlösende Nachricht:* ich bin gesund und munter wieder zu Hause!!! *
> 
> ...



Hi Jörg,
welchen Sattel bist Du eigentlich auf der Tour gefahren ?
Oder hattest Du doch diverse Sättel zum Wechseln im Gepäck  ?

Gruss
Chrischan

( Heute wird's bei mir nix mit Nightride... )


----------



## shbiker (1. Juli 2010)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Hi Jörg,
> welchen Sattel bist Du eigentlich auf der Tour gefahren ?
> Oder hattest Du doch diverse Sättel zum Wechseln im Gepäck  ?
> 
> ...


 
Hi Chrischan

ich hatte weder einen besonderen Sattel auf dem Rad noch einen Wechselsattel im Gepäck. Montiert ist ein einfacher Gelsattel (von Fahrrad XXL Murcks), der auf kürzeren Touren durchaus ausreichend angenehm ist, aber auf einer derart langen Tour an seine Grenzen gestoßen ist. Er wird nun aber ausgetauscht. Dennoch waren die Sitzprobleme auf dem alten Sattel doch eher gering. Auf jedenfall wirkte der MTB - Sattel anschließend wie eine Sänfte
Der Trick ist wohl vielmehr ein gleichmäßiges und ruhiges treten wärend der Tour und *immer* im aeroben Bereich fahren, an Steigungen auch mal im stehen.

Bis dann 

Jörg


----------



## mittwoch (1. Juli 2010)

Moin an die Runde,

heute abend 20:00Uhr treffen wie immer?

Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (1. Juli 2010)

mittwoch schrieb:


> Moin an die Runde,
> 
> heute abend 20:00Uhr treffen wie immer?
> 
> Dirk



Guckst Du hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/

Hast Du Antwort 

Aber sei Vorsichtig:  Olli hat den Schwierigkeitsgrad auf "mittel" gepusht.
Bestimmt wegen junger wilder Mitfahrer, die immer versuchen mit Hardtails Treffen RAUF zu fahren...
Um dann im Anschluß an die Tour wieder ihr Bike zu reklamieren, bis der Laden pleite ist.


----------



## mittwoch (1. Juli 2010)

Moin,

sag mal Christian, du Antwortest aber schnell.

Dirk


----------



## plattsnacker (1. Juli 2010)

mittwoch schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> sag mal Christian, du Antwortest aber schnell.
> 
> Dirk


Immer auf Draht Kollege


----------



## rockriderSH (6. Juli 2010)

Moin Männer,

nur für euch zur Info. Ich habe unsere Feierabendrunde auf morgen, Mittwoch gelegt, um auch dem Wunsch von uns Chrischan nachzukommen. Irgenwie fahre ich laut LMB morgen noch alleine. Keiner von euch dabei ?? 

Gruß

Olli


----------



## shbiker (6. Juli 2010)

Moin Olli,

ich fahre trotz (oder wegen) des WM - Spiels mit, frei Fahrt in deutschlands Wälder.
Wir haben zur Zeit Besuch von einer Ausstauschschülerin aus der Schweiz. Aus diesem Grund bleibt mir ein "klitze kleines" Restrisiko nicht mitfahren zu können, das aber verschwindend gering ist. Meine Mädels haben die Tage schon ausgezeichnet verplant und ich werde in dieser Woche wohl noch nicht benötigt.  Andernfalls melde ich mich über Handy

Bis dann

Jörg


----------



## plattsnacker (6. Juli 2010)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> nur für euch zur Info. Ich habe unsere Feierabendrunde auf morgen, Mittwoch gelegt, um auch dem Wunsch von uns Chrischan nachzukommen. Irgenwie fahre ich laut LMB morgen noch alleine. Keiner von euch dabei ??
> 
> ...


Hallo Olli,

gaaanz lieb von Dir/Euch, dass ihr auf Mi umgelegt habt.
Nun muss ich nur noch hoffen, dass es bei mir auch klappt, denn es ist ein Trauerfall im Verwandtenkreise dazwischen gekommen. Evtl. kollidiert das alles mit dem geplanten Triathlon-Wochenende im Sauerland am 10.7. und auch meine Teilnahme am Nightride morgen könnte schiefgehen.

Verdammte Kiste, dabei hat das Training bisher perfekt angeschlagen, Schwimmen, Biken u. Laufen auch. 

Ich melde mich noch spätestens morgen nachmittag, ob ich mitfahren kann.

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockriderSH (6. Juli 2010)

OHHHHHHHHHHHHH STOPP !!!

WM IST JAAAAA AUCH NOCH

Verdammte Kiste !!! Total vergessen !!!

Halbfinale muss einfach geguckt werden !!!

Sorry hab ich nicht drann gedacht ! Dann wohl doch eher am Donnerstag Männer oder was meint ihr ?? Ich würde auch nur ungerne das Spiel verpassen ! Chrischan OK für dich ?

Würde dann also doch lieber auf Donnerstag umschwenken !

Danke

Olli


----------



## plattsnacker (6. Juli 2010)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> OHHHHHHHHHHHHH STOPP !!!
> 
> WM IST JAAAAA AUCH NOCH
> 
> ...



Ist ok, ihr Fussball-Banausen 

Sehen uns dann am 15.7. wie in LMB geplant.

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## shbiker (6. Juli 2010)

OHHHH!!! JAAA!!,

hätte ich doch bloß nichts gesagt.

Von mir aus auch Donnerstag, aber denkt daran: der Wald ist leer und WAHRE Fans zeichnen das Spiel sowieso auf.

Bis dann

Jörg


----------



## mittwoch (6. Juli 2010)

Moin,

also ich wäre jetzt auch am mittwoch gefahren.

also donnerstag.

Dirk


----------



## rockriderSH (7. Juli 2010)

Moin Männer,

na, dann werden wir ja morgen wieder eine lustige Truppe.
Hier schon einmal vorab die Vorstellung eines neuen Anwerters.

NickName: trailagentHH
Name Christian Bueld
Alter 29

Hiermit haben unsere Pampersbomber endlich wieder einen mehr.
Der Alte von "Das Boot" hätte wohl eher gesagt: "Jetzt schicken sie uns schon die nassfroschen Typen" 

Ist ein Kollege von mir, den ich ja bereits angekündigt habe. Er wartet zur Zeit noch auf sein Canyon. Soll in der 34 KW geliefert werden. Wird also unsere Touren ab dem Spätsommer mitfahren.

Wenn er sich hier schon rumtreiben sollte dann begrüßt ihn rechtherzlich. 


Gruß

Olli


----------



## plattsnacker (7. Juli 2010)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> na, dann werden wir ja morgen wieder eine lustige Truppe.
> Hier schon einmal vorab die Vorstellung eines neuen Anwerters.
> ...


Mache ich:

Zukünftiger Sachsenwaldpionier und Canyon-Pilot ( gute Wahl   ), sei unbekannterweise gegrüßt und herzlich willkommen in Kreise der meist etwas älteren Biker aus Reinbek und Umland.
Welches Canyon ist denn in der Pipeline ?

Kleiner Tip für die Bestellung bei Canyon:
Gleich ein Ersatzschaltauge mitbestellen (meines war gebrochen beim Auspacken des Bikes nach der Lieferung ), und die Ergon-Griffe sind auch sehr ratsam...

Gruss
Chrischan, der nun Samstag doch bei 33°C die olympische Distanz des Möhneseetriathlons zumindest beginnen darf...  
Ja, ich werde genug trinken bei der Hitze. Nehme'n Kasten Jever mit.


----------



## rockriderSH (7. Juli 2010)

Sooo is er unser Chrischan !!!

Dann man viel Glück und prost 

Das Canyon ist übrigens die Hardpfeile (Grand Canyon) !! Was für'n
kreativer Name des Herstellers. Wieso Schaltauge .... hat doch nur ne Fichtel und Sachs 3 Gang Nabenschaltung  !!

Berichtet unserem Anwärter aber noch nichts über unsere brutalen Aufnahmerituale !!!

Bis morgen

Olli


----------



## plattsnacker (7. Juli 2010)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Sooo is er unser Chrischan !!!
> 
> Dann man viel Glück und prost
> 
> ...


Eine Na*r*benschaltung fährt der zukünftige Anw*e*rter ?
Dat loot man nich dien Fru lesen, ans gifft dat wat op'n Mors !


----------



## shbiker (7. Juli 2010)

Was für eine erfreuliche Nachricht.
Sei gegrüßt "trailagendHH"

Wenn der Name auch Programm ist, dann schnall dich an Olli. Noch kennst Du nicht alle Trails die ich kenne. Frag mal Nico!!

Und dir Chrischan alles Gute. Hab gestern erstmals wieder härter beim Laufen trainieren können und war heute auf dem Rennrad. Ist schon ´ne harte Nummer gewesen. Ich hoffe die Umstellung auf die verschiedenen Sportarten klappt bei dir problemlos.
Und trink nicht alles Jever!! Wenn du gewinnst müssen wir ja noch anstoßen.

Also bis Morgen dann
Jörg


----------



## mittwoch (8. Juli 2010)

Moin die Damen,

kann heute leider doch nicht mitfahren, bin mit meiner Arbeit gestern nicht fertig geworden.

Nein, keine Angst nicht beier Arbeit sondern Privat.

Schade bei dem Wetter, also bis nächsten Donnerstag 15.7.

Dirk

Und trinkt nicht so viel!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (8. Juli 2010)

mittwoch schrieb:


> Moin die Damen,
> 
> kann heute leider doch nicht mitfahren, bin mit meiner Arbeit gestern nicht fertig geworden.
> 
> ...


Abwaschen, Bügeln oder gar Tapezieren ?  

Oder Rohloff-Naben polieren ?


----------



## helgeb (8. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

Wir würden heute gerne zu zweit aus dem harburger Raum zu euch stoßen.
Das Treffen ist um 20:00 Uhr an der Haltestelle S Reinbek, richtig?

Dann hoffentlich bis nachher,
Helge


----------



## rockriderSH (8. Juli 2010)

Heute 20:00 S-Bahn Reinbek steht.

Freuen uns auf euch !!

Gruß

Olli


----------



## mittwoch (8. Juli 2010)

Natürlich Socken bügeln und die Blätter am Baum gerade ausrichten.

Dirk


----------



## plattsnacker (8. Juli 2010)

mittwoch schrieb:


> Natürlich Socken bügeln und die Blätter am Baum gerade ausrichten.
> 
> Dirk


He Dirk,
ich denk' Du hast zu tun ?
Stattdessen im Forum rumlümmeln...
Wohl zu warm zum Biken, was ?
Und im Winter wieder jammern, dass es zu kalt ist. Nee, nee.


----------



## flansch09 (8. Juli 2010)

Moin,
die Runde eben hat uns mächtig Spaß gebracht! Sehr schöne Trails habt ihr, mal was ganz anderes, als hier in den HaBes. Durch das Dämmerlicht hatten die ohnehin recht schmalen und technisch fordernden Wege einen besonderen Reiz.
Vielen Dank nochmal fürs Guiden! Vielleicht sieht man sich auch mal in den HaBes, bis zum nächsten Mal.
Helge und Felix


----------



## ZRRadon (9. Juli 2010)

Chrischan, der Kollege ist 29, da braucht man noch keine Muschi-Griffe!




plattsnacker schrieb:


> Mache ich:
> 
> Zukünftiger Sachsenwaldpionier und Canyon-Pilot ( gute Wahl  ), sei unbekannterweise gegrüßt und herzlich willkommen in Kreise der meist etwas älteren Biker aus Reinbek und Umland.
> Welches Canyon ist denn in der Pipeline ?
> ...


----------



## John Rico (9. Juli 2010)

Hallo Nachbarn! 

Ich bin eigentlich nur in den HaBes unterwegs, würde am WE aber gerne einen Badetag am Großensee mit einer kleinen Tour um diesen verbinden. Kann mir einer von euch vielleicht mit dem einen oder anderen GPS Track aushelfen? 
Bisher habe ich noch nichts gefunden und völlig planlos will ich dann doch nicht losfahren. Wobei mir das nicht sooo viel ausmachen würde, aber ich glaube, meine Freundin würde als MTB-Einsteigerin ziemlich meckern, wenn wir ständig in Sackgassen und für Anfänger nicht fahrbaren Wegen landen. 

Wäre also super, wenn ihr ein paar Infos für mich hättet!

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Hegi (9. Juli 2010)

diverse Touren von mir die am Großensee vorbei kommen findest du hier...

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/communi...=&search_words=großensee&submit_button=suchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockriderSH (13. Juli 2010)

Moin Mädels,

fahren die SP's am Donnerstag ?

Wenn ja, dann sollten wir auf jeden Fall wieder den Trail im Aumühler Hochgebirge/Harz mit einplanen 

Gruß

Olli


----------



## ZRRadon (13. Juli 2010)

Ich bin Donnerstag auf jeden Fall dabei. Will mir den Mädchen-Trail mal anschauen.

Gruß ZRRADON


----------



## plattsnacker (13. Juli 2010)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Moin Mädels,
> 
> fahren die SP's am Donnerstag ?
> 
> ...


Hi, bin dann leider noch im Zug Bonn-HH. Wünsche Euch viel Spass. Evtl. am So eine 30-40 km Runde, wie mit Olli besprochen.

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## shbiker (14. Juli 2010)

Ich bin auch wieder dabei!!!
Und mir ist jeder Trail recht 

bis dann

Jörg


----------



## rockriderSH (14. Juli 2010)

Moin Jörgi,

das war doch klar, dass du wieder dabei bist 

So ist eben ein echter Sachsenwaldpionier !!

Du kannst dich ja dieses Mal wieder auf deinen internen Wettkampfkumpel mit dem Hollandrad freuen. 

Gruß

Olli


----------



## shbiker (14. Juli 2010)

Moin Olli,

klar freue ich mich, es gibt zwar keinen internen Wettkampf, aber ein bischen brettern und gegenseitig anspornen macht doch Spaß.

Und ich freue mich riesig darauf, dass Du in diesem "Wettkampf" bald wieder ein ernstes Wörtchen mitredest

Bis dann 

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nearest2thepin (14. Juli 2010)

Bis morgen, pünktlich um 20:18 Uhr an der S-Bahn Reinbek, wie immer: rotes Auto, schwarze Radierungen am Bahnhofsvorplatz.

Es funkt aus Wellingsbüttel
der Jan


----------



## ZRRadon (15. Juli 2010)

Der Jan ist wieder im Internet, ich glaub es kaum. Wie ist den so das Gefühl Jan. Muss eine unglaublich intensive Erfahrung gewesen sein auf IExplorer zu klicken, oder?
Heute dan 20:20 Uhr? Dann würde ich auch erst zu der Tiet kommen.

Gruß TRCAMELION


----------



## plattsnacker (15. Juli 2010)

Hi Jungs,

außer Olli noch jemand Zeit und Lust auf eine kleine Runde am Sonntag ?

Bitte Rückmeldung im LMB-Termin. 
Start 13 Uhr S-Bahn Reinbek, wie gehabt.

Gruss aus Bonn
Chrischan


----------



## shbiker (15. Juli 2010)

Hi Chrischan,

bin wahrscheinlich auch dabei, kann aber frühestens morgen definitiv zusagen. Mach ich im LMB.

Bis denne

Jörg


----------



## plattsnacker (15. Juli 2010)

shbiker schrieb:


> Hi Chrischan,
> 
> bin wahrscheinlich auch dabei, kann aber frühestens morgen definitiv zusagen. Mach ich im LMB.
> 
> ...



Super, der Trailkenner 

Bin mit der Uhrzeit relativ flexibel, falls es Dir/Euch später besser passt, können wir z.B. auch 17 Uhr o.a. starten.

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## mittwoch (15. Juli 2010)

Meine Güte,

Ihr seit ja die richtigen Brenner/Heitsdüsen wenn ich mir so die Unterhaltung durchlese.

So Chrstian: Es ist jetzt 15:32, will mal sehen wie lange du für die Antwort brauchst.

Bis nachher Christian, ach geht gar nicht, du sitzt ja im Sauna ICE???

Bin denn dann um 20:20 an der S-Bahn.

Dirk


----------



## plattsnacker (15. Juli 2010)

mittwoch schrieb:


> Meine Güte,
> 
> Ihr seit ja die richtigen Brenner/Heitsdüsen wenn ich mir so die Unterhaltung durchlese.
> 
> ...


Mist, 62 min.


----------



## rockriderSH (16. Juli 2010)

Moin Männer,

arbeiten war ja gestern Abend vieeeel besser als Biken 

Man, man, man !! Hatte hier so genannte Systemspezialisten von unserem Softwarehersteller im Haus !! Naja, irgendwie zu doll Spezi !! Wir hatten gestern ein großes Update im Hauptsystem des Hotels und es ging echt besch...... voran. Ich war dann gestern auch so gegen 23:00 Uhr aus dem Laden raus  Ich hoffe ihr hattet euren Spaß. 

Aber das ist schon OK, wenn man wie ich jeden Tag in seinen Porsche nach der Arbeit einsteigt und am Monatsende sich fragt, ob man sich jetzt von seinem Gehalt eine zweite Segelyacht kaufen sollte ?

Zu Sonntag

Wie wäre es nach dem Frühstück so gegen 11:00 Uhr ? 
Sonst gegen Abend ??

Meldet euch bitte. Ich bin wie Chrischan flexibel.

Gruß und schönes WE

Olli


----------



## shbiker (16. Juli 2010)

Moin Olli, Moin Chrischan,

jetzt ist alles klar, ich fahre am Sonntag mit

11:00 Uhr ist auch für mich ok. Wetter soll ja moderat werden. Endlich wieder entspannt biken ohne Angst vorm Hitzetod

Ich persönlich neige eher dazu einen frühen Termin zu wählen, dann haben wir hinten raus mehr Zeit!! Wer weiß,wo es uns noch so hin verschlägt.

Gruß

Jörg


----------



## plattsnacker (17. Juli 2010)

Moin,

also die Entscheidung für die morgige Sonntagstour ist gefallen:
Treffen um 16:30 Uhr bei mir in Reinbek. Genaue Adresse gibt's per PN, bitte erfragen. 
Ich nehme Olli+Bike mit und habe noch 1-2 weitere Plätze auf dem Fahrradträger bzw. im Auto frei.
Wir werden die *HaBes *ansteuern. Treffen/Start dort (*Kärntner Hütte*) ab ca. 17:10 Uhr. 

@Jörg:
Ich hoffe, Dir ist der später Start auch recht, sonst melde Dich bitte nochmal.

Wir planen eine cardiologisch angenehme Runde im GA1-Bereich auch für Herren in leicht angeschlagenem Gesamtzustand.  Also eher eine Genußtour, statt Tempobolzerei...

Geplant sind ca. 30-40 km mit nicht wesentlich mehr als 600 Hm.

Bekannte und auch unbekannte Mitfahrer sind herzlich willkommen !!

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shbiker (17. Juli 2010)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> also die Entscheidung für die morgige Sonntagstour ist gefallen:
> Treffen um 16:30 Uhr bei mir in Reinbek. Genaue Adresse gibt's per PN, bitte erfragen.
> ...


 

Moin Chrischan,

ich bin dabei, Auto habe ich auch zur Verfügung und könnte noch ein bis zwei weitere Teilnehmer mitnehmen. Ob dieses benötigt wird sehen wir morgen!?
Zur Abstimmung der Fahrt(en) können wir ja am frühen Nachmittag telefonieren, ich schicke dir meine Handynummer per PN

Bis dann 

Jörg


----------



## plattsnacker (19. Juli 2010)

Hi, kurze Info zu gestern in den HaBes:

Es sind 41 km mit 800 Hm bei 14 km/h AVG zusammengekommen.

Nach etwas Eingewöhnung klappte es dann auch einigermaßen mit den GPS-Geräten. Immerhin haben wir die KH vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit wiedergefunden.

Hoffen wir mal, das die Entwicklung bei den Bike-Navis gut vorangeht. Bisher ist ein Local mit guten Trailkenntnissen einer GPS-geführten Route jedenfalls klar vorzuziehen...

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## rockriderSH (19. Juli 2010)

Moin Männer,

die HaBe Tour gestern war echt super. Wir sind alle gut durchgekommen und hatten viel Spaß. Die Erdinger Pokale am Ende der Tour sollten wir auf jeden Fall mit in unser Standardprogramm nach solch einer Tour mit aufnehmen 

Bis Donnerstag.

Olli


----------



## shbiker (19. Juli 2010)

Moin Männer,

suuuupeeer Tour gestern!! Nur das mit dem GPS üben wir noch mal.

Die nächste Tour fahr ich nach Gefühl, dann sind wir auch wieder etwas schneller

Bis Donnerstag

Jörg


----------



## plattsnacker (19. Juli 2010)

shbiker schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> suuuupeeer Tour gestern!! Nur das mit dem GPS üben wir noch mal.
> 
> ...


Die GPS-Pille war Olli doch ärztl. verordnet, damit er immer mal ein kleines Päuschen einlegen kann, ohne zu sehr die Schuld auf sich zu ziehen


----------



## shbiker (19. Juli 2010)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Die GPS-Pille war Olli doch ärztl. verordnet, damit er immer mal ein kleines Päuschen einlegen kann, ohne zu sehr die Schuld auf sich zu ziehen


 
Läster nicht, er ist doch super gefahren. Alle Achtung, der kommt wieder der Mann!! Ich bin da ganz sicher!


----------



## ZRRadon (20. Juli 2010)

Moin Männer,

Hört sich nach einem richtig gemütlichen RENTNERTREFF an. Freut mich, dass Ihr Spaß hattet. Ich lag gemütlich am Strand und hab mir Bikinis angeschaut, dass ist natürlich nichts für Rentner. 
Freu mich schon auf Donnerstag...

Bis dann Gruß Nico


----------



## plattsnacker (20. Juli 2010)

ZRRadon schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> Hört sich nach einem richtig gemütlichen RENTNERTREFF an. Freut mich, dass Ihr Spaß hattet. Ich lag gemütlich am Strand und hab mir Bikinis angeschaut, dass ist natürlich nichts für Rentner.
> Freu mich schon auf Donnerstag...
> ...


Haste dir wenigstens ein paar Kurzhanteln mitgenommen, oder hast du am Beach nur die Augapfelmuskulatur trainiert ?


----------



## shbiker (20. Juli 2010)

ZRRadon schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> Hört sich nach einem richtig gemütlichen RENTNERTREFF an. Freut mich, dass Ihr Spaß hattet. Ich lag gemütlich am Strand und hab mir Bikinis angeschaut, dass ist natürlich nichts für Rentner.
> Freu mich schon auf Donnerstag...
> ...


 
Ha!

Du hast dir Bikinis angesehen!? Die Mädels, die normalerweise darin stecken, haben wir haufenweise im Wald beim biken getroffen.

Ich hoffe du konntest dich vom "Otto Katalog" wenigstens ab und zu losreißen und hast noch die ein oder andere Schwimmeinheit trainiert. Wenn nicht zeigen dir die "Rentner" Donnerstag mal wo der Hammer hängt.


Bis dann

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZRRadon (21. Juli 2010)

Man! Die Rentner können ja richtig aus der Haut fahren. Ich hatte eine Kurzhantel mit 14kg und eine mit 6kg dabei. Damit konnte ich ganz gut trainieren. Dann habe ich noch ein paar 12m-Yachten von der Sandbank gezogen und ein paar runter gefallner Container auf die Schiffe zurück katapultiert. Nachmittags habe ich dann noch ehrenamtlich die Strandpromenade neu gepflastert und den Strand von Scharbeutz bis Grömitz geharkt. Also bißchen was habe ich auch getan.

Ich bin gespannt auf Donnerstag


----------



## shbiker (21. Juli 2010)

ZRRadon schrieb:


> Man! Die Rentner können ja richtig aus der Haut fahren. Ich hatte eine Kurzhantel mit 14kg und eine mit 6kg dabei. Damit konnte ich ganz gut trainieren. Dann habe ich noch ein paar 12m-Yachten von der Sandbank gezogen und ein paar runter gefallner Container auf die Schiffe zurück katapultiert. Nachmittags habe ich dann noch ehrenamtlich die Strandpromenade neu gepflastert und den Strand von Scharbeutz bis Grömitz geharkt. Also bißchen was habe ich auch getan.
> 
> Ich bin gespannt auf Donnerstag


 

Nico,

ich bin stolz auf dich. Eben ein echter Sachsenwaldpionier

Bis Do.

Gruß

Jörg


----------



## plattsnacker (21. Juli 2010)

ZRRadon schrieb:


> Man! Die Rentner können ja richtig aus der Haut fahren. Ich hatte eine Kurzhantel mit 14kg und eine mit 6kg dabei. Damit konnte ich ganz gut trainieren. Dann habe ich noch ein paar 12m-Yachten von der Sandbank gezogen und ein paar runter gefallner Container auf die Schiffe zurück katapultiert. Nachmittags habe ich dann noch ehrenamtlich die Strandpromenade neu gepflastert und den Strand von Scharbeutz bis Grömitz geharkt. Also bißchen was habe ich auch getan.
> 
> Ich bin gespannt auf Donnerstag



Alle Achtung !  Da machen sich dann doch die 20 Jahre Altersunterschied bemerkbar. 

Gruss vom Rheinjogger aus Bonn


----------



## nearest2thepin (21. Juli 2010)

Moin Männer,

ich hab gehört, in der Nähe von Grömitz seien etliche Yachten auf eine Sandbank gelaufen (geholfen hat diesmal keiner), die Container des gesunkenen Frachters wolle man nun doch nicht bergen, das Unkraut würde überhand nehmen, die Strandpromenade gehörte auch mal wieder gepflastert, und die Mädels müsste man sich schon seit einiger Zeit schöntrinken. Und nicht zuletzt sorge man sich um die Jugend, die nichts Besseres zu tun hat, als Eisen zu stemmen.

Ich bin morgen dabei und freu mich!!

Gruß,
Jan


----------



## rockriderSH (22. Juli 2010)

Moin Männer,

werde wohl heute Abend nicht dabei sein könnnen.

Wenn ich um 20:00 Uhr nicht da bin, dann wartet nicht auf mich.

Gruß

Olli


----------



## plattsnacker (22. Juli 2010)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> werde wohl heute Abend nicht dabei sein könnnen.
> 
> ...


Ebenso sieht's bei mir aus.
Werde stattdessen mal den Otto-Katalog ansehen 

Hoffentlich bis nächste Woche...

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZRRadon (22. Juli 2010)

Man, man, man! Da ziehen ein paar Wolken auf und schon haben einige Angst, dass die Rheumatabletten nicht mehr wirken. Wie sieht´s denn bei Dir aus Dirk? Ne 3er-kombo sind wir ja schon. Wenn die Rentner heute nicht dabei sind, kann ich leider keine Rücksicht auf Dich nehmen Jan. 

Gruß Nico


----------



## shbiker (22. Juli 2010)

Na sowas,

nur zu Dritt!?

das schreit ja förmlich nach Höhenmeter

Also noch ein paar Kohlenhydrate rein und dann los.

Bis Achte

Jörg


----------



## ZRRadon (23. Juli 2010)

Moin Männer,

geile Tour gestern. Vielen Dank mal wieder an den Ur-Guide Jörg. Es waren dann 37km in ca. 2h, 500HM und AV20. Mein cal-Zähler sagte 2000kcal (yeah). Die Trails waren teilweise nur was für richtige Männer. Ich glaube zwischendurch hat Jörg einen Abstecher in den Urwald des Amazonas gemacht. Hat super viel Spaß gemacht, bin alerdings heute mit dem Auto zur Arbeit. Wünsche allen ein schönes WE


----------



## shbiker (23. Juli 2010)

Hi Nico,

freut mich, dass es dir Spass gemacht hat.Wir waren sicher nicht im Urwald, aber die Entwicklung des Waldabschnittes am Geesthang hat auch mich erstaunt. Ein paar nette Trails gibt es dann auch noch im Sachsenwald die es sich anzusehen lohnt. Vieleicht kommen wir nächste Woche ja mal richtig pünklich los und können mal eine etwas andere Richung fahren.

Übirgens habe ich auch nach den beiden harten Tagen auf dem Rad heute echt gelitten. Aber langsam kommt die Erholung

Gruß

Jörg


----------



## nearest2thepin (24. Juli 2010)

Moin Männer,

nach der Tour am Donnerstag habe ich am Freitag im Büro keinen einzigen Höhenmeter gemacht, erledigte alles der Aufzug.

Sehr schöne Tour, grünes Trikot geht an Nico, Großkreuz geht an Jörg für's Guiden, ja gut, und das Bergtrikot muss ja auch einer tragen...

Gruß,
Jan


----------



## shbiker (27. Juli 2010)

Moin Männer,

seid ihr nach dem lang ersehnten Termparatursturz gleich in den Winterschlaf gefallen? Oder noch kaputt von der Geestkantentour letzte Woche!?

Ich war heute ´mal wieder auf dem RR und hab in Siebeneiche an den Kanal geschaut. Sozusagen die Beine warm gefahren.

Wer ist denn am Donnerstag alles dabei?

Ich glaube fast den Sachsenwald rufen hören zu können. Den berühmt berüchtigten "X - Trail"

Bis denne

Jörg


----------



## plattsnacker (28. Juli 2010)

shbiker schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> seid ihr nach dem lang ersehnten Termparatursturz gleich in den Winterschlaf gefallen? Oder noch kaputt von der Geestkantentour letzte Woche!?
> 
> ...



Hi Jungs,
werde wohl diese Woche nochmal aussetzen müssen. 

Wünsche Euch viel Spass !!

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## ZRRadon (28. Juli 2010)

Moin Männer,

werde diese Woche höchst wahrscheinlich dabei sein. Ist für die nächsten 2 Wochen das letzte Mal. Dann ist erst mal Urlaub angesagt. Danach wird der ZRRADON im neuen Glanze erscheinen. Lasst Euch überraschen.
Wenn´s morgen aus Kübeln gießt schenke ich mir aber die Tour. Kurz vorm Urlaub krank werden ist auch nicht der Bringer. Falls ich nicht komme rufe ich Dich an Jörg.

Bis morgen Gruß Nico


----------



## plattsnacker (28. Juli 2010)

ZRRadon schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> werde diese Woche höchst wahrscheinlich dabei sein. Ist für die nächsten 2 Wochen das letzte Mal. Dann ist erst mal Urlaub angesagt. Danach wird der ZRRADON im neuen Glanze erscheinen. Lasst Euch überraschen.
> Wenn´s morgen aus Kübeln gießt schenke ich mir aber die Tour. Kurz vorm Urlaub krank werden ist auch nicht der Bringer. Falls ich nicht komme rufe ich Dich an Jörg.
> ...


"Danach wird der ZRRADON im neuen Glanze erscheinen"
Was hast'n vor im Urlaub ?  Willst Du dich liften lassen ?  In sooo jungen Jahren ? 

Viel Erfolg + trotzdem einen erholsamen Urlaub. Vergiss die Hanteln nicht und denke an die 20 Kilo-Grenze, falls Du fliegst...

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## ZRRadon (28. Juli 2010)

Geht mit dem Auto nach Usedom ohne Hanteln. Mein gestählter Körper braucht auch mal eine Pause.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shbiker (28. Juli 2010)

Hi Nico,

endlich Regen und gleich Angst vorm Krank werden???

Diese Jugend!?!?

Alte Männer fahrn da durch und verbessern höchsten ihre Kleidung

Ich hoffe aber auch dass das Wetter besser wird, habe auch ab nächster Woche Urlaub. Allerdings fahren wir erst in zwei Wochen weg, da hat Petrus noch mehr Zeit für besseres Wetter zu sorgen.

Bis Morgen

Jörg


----------



## mittwoch (28. Juli 2010)

Moin,

wenn das Wetter gut ist komme ich morgen mit.

Dirk


----------



## mittwoch (29. Juli 2010)

Moin,

wann ist denn treffen heute?

Dirk


----------



## shbiker (29. Juli 2010)

mittwoch schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wann ist denn treffen heute?
> 
> Dirk


 

Ich gehe von 20.00 Uhr aus. So wie immer. 
Gibt es andere Vorschläge?

Gruß

Jörg


----------



## mittwoch (29. Juli 2010)

Nö.

Dirk


----------



## shbiker (30. Juli 2010)

Moin Männer

Alle Achtung, das war ja die "Tour de Schrott" gestern Soviel Pech auf einmal ist aber schon bemerkenswert und wird sicher in die Analen der Schsenwaldpioniere eingehen. Zum Glück ist niemand verletzt und die Räder lassen sich wieder reparieren.

Mit etwas Glück schaffen wir den X - Trail ja nächsten Donnerstag komplett!? Um das Tageslicht länger auf dem verwinkelten Pfand nutzen zu können vieleicht eine halbe Stunde früher?
Wer könnte das schaffen?

Bis dahin allen ein schönes Wochenende

Jörg


----------



## nearest2thepin (30. Juli 2010)

shbiker schrieb:


> Moin Männer
> 
> Alle Achtung, das war ja die "Tour de Schrott" gestern Soviel Pech auf einmal ist aber schon bemerkenswert und wird sicher in die Analen der Schsenwaldpioniere eingehen. Zum Glück ist niemand verletzt und die Räder lassen sich wieder reparieren.
> 
> ...



Details bitte...

Gruß,
Jan


----------



## shbiker (1. August 2010)

nearest2thepin schrieb:


> Details bitte...
> 
> Gruß,
> Jan


 

Hi Jan,

Reifen geplatzt, Kette gerissen und Freilauf kaputt. Am härtesten hat es Nico getroffen. Ich glaube der Junge hat zuviel Kraft

Sehen wir uns Donnerstag?

Bis dann 

Jörg


----------



## plattsnacker (1. August 2010)

shbiker schrieb:


> Hi Jan,
> 
> Reifen geplatzt, Kette gerissen und Freilauf kaputt. Am härtesten hat es Nico getroffen. Ich glaube der Junge hat zuviel Kraft
> 
> ...



Hi Jörg, 
bei mir sollte Donnerstag auch schon um 19:30 Uhr klappen. Werde vorher nochmal den Ersatzteilrucksack wieder auffüllen...

@Nico: Deine Brille ist noch in meinem Rucksack.

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shbiker (3. August 2010)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Hi Jörg,
> bei mir sollte Donnerstag auch schon um 19:30 Uhr klappen. Werde vorher nochmal den Ersatzteilrucksack wieder auffüllen...
> 
> @Nico: Deine Brille ist noch in meinem Rucksack.
> ...


 
Hi Chrischan,

werden wir noch mehr? Wenn sich kein Wiederspruch regt laß uns um 19:30 fahren. Umso mehr Licht haben wir im "dunklem" Wald


Gruss

Jörg


----------



## nearest2thepin (9. August 2010)

Moin Männer,

war bei Schlaflos im Sattel und bin nun wieder im Land. Einen (kleinen) Eindruck vom besten Mountainbikerennen der Welt gibt es unter

http://www.schlaflosimsattel.com/2010/08/so-is-sis/

Video bitte nur mit maximaler Lautstärke ansehen.

Übernächtigte Grüße und bis Donnerstag!
Jan


PS. Nachts hab ich Martin-die-Dampframme vorm Zieldonwhill getroffen, als wir wegen eines Unfalls auf dem Streckenabschnitt kurze Zeit warten mussten. Von wegen "One God, One Gear"


----------



## rockriderSH (10. August 2010)

Moin Männer,

ja..... er ist wieder im Lande  !! Urlaub vorbei und heute wieder in Reinbek eingetrudelt. Was liegt näher, als sich gleich auf's Bike zu setzen und 'ne Runde zu drehen. Im Bergedorfer Gehölz angekommen, erster Anstieg und "DAS KNACKEN" ... ihr könnt euch denken wovon ich rede, hatte ein Ende. Pedale ab und Kurbel im Ars..  Komplett das Gewinde in der Kurbel weg. Nun muss schnellstens eine neue Kurbel, am besten XT her. Wer hat eventuell für mich so ein Teil gebraucht ?? 
SLX würde ich wohl auch nehmen. Pedalen brauche ich auch neu, da auch das Gewinde der Pedale komplet kaputt ist. Tolles und teures Urlaubsende  Durch diesen Defekt werde ich wohl Donnerstag ausfallen. 

Bald mehr Neuigkeiten von mir.

Gruß

Olli


----------



## nearest2thepin (10. August 2010)

@Olli: Das ist natürlich f uck up, weil ein kaputtes Fahrrad immer deprimierend ist, aber das Knacken und ständige Rätselraten hat jetzt ein Ende, und das ist gut so. Ich kann Dir am Donnerstag und für die Übergangszeit mein altes Marin mitbingen - läuft tadellos.

Was Ersatzteile betrifft, würde ich Dir empfehlen, im Internet zu beschaffen. Der vielgelobte Fachhandel übertreibt es einfach mit den Preisen, mein jüngstes Beispiel:

Kassette SLX 9-fach (Notkauf): 66,90 EUR im Fachhandel, 32,95 EUR im Internet. Herzlichen Glückwunsch, wo ist da der mehr als 100%ige Mehrwert beim fachhändler, außer dass ein Piss-Standardartikel verfügbar ist?

Meld Dich wegen des Marin.

Viele Grüße!
Jan


----------



## plattsnacker (11. August 2010)

Hi Jungs,

bin Donnerstag nun doch dabei 

@Olli: Dein Kurbeldefekt ist *das* schlagende Argument für ein Zweitrad !!! Deine Frau sollte den Verkauf des Poison zugunsten des Canyon nochmal gut überlegen. So eine Rückfallmöglichkeit auf ein anderes Bike rettet jede Donnerstagsrunde... 
Jedenfalls kannst Du das getauschte Innenlager jetzt guten Gewissens als intaktes Ersatzteil behalten. 

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## rockriderSH (11. August 2010)

Moin Männer,

erst einmal vielen Dank Jan für das Angebot. Ich werde aber Donnerstag Abend meine neuen Teile in mein altes Rad einbauen. Schrauben bringt viel mehr Spaß als Biken  Ich möchte aber einfach mein Rad so schnell es geht wieder fitt haben. werde wohl 'ne SLX Kurbel nehmen und nicht wieder eine XT.

Melde mich wieder !

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (12. August 2010)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> erst einmal vielen Dank Jan für das Angebot. Ich werde aber Donnerstag Abend meine neuen Teile in mein altes Rad einbauen. Schrauben bringt viel mehr Spaß als Biken  Ich möchte aber einfach mein Rad so schnell es geht wieder fitt haben. werde wohl 'ne SLX Kurbel nehmen und nicht wieder eine XT.
> 
> ...



Nixda, bei der Urlauberquote sind wir sonst vieeel zu wenig !  
Hier mein Angebot: Du fährst heute mit, auch wenn es regnen sollte..., dafür darfst Du erneut ausgiebig mein Nerve XC testen. Treffen dann um 19:45 Uhr bei mir. Ich nehme dann das Stumpi von mien Fru. Muss auch mal ausgeritten werden. Na ? 
Schrauben darfst Du dann das gaaaanze Wochenende.

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## mittwoch (12. August 2010)

Moin Olli,

was ist mit dem Angebot, also treffen bei Chrsitian?

Dirk


----------



## rockriderSH (12. August 2010)

Moin Männer,

ich weiß eure Angebote zu schätzen. Es wird heute aber leider nichts mit mir, da ich auch noch an meinem ersten Arbeitstag nach meinem Urlaub länger in der Firma hocken werde. Ich denke dann in der nächsten Woche wieder. Übrigens habe ich jetzt einen Biker hier im Forum ausfindig gemacht, der nur die Kurbeln (XT & nagelneu) mir verkauft. Die Kettenblätter werde ich von meiner zerlegten Kurbel einfach umbauen. Preis ist echt OK ( 68,00).

Ich hoffe, dass die Teile schnell bei mir ankommen und ich sie montieren kann.

Viel Spaß heute Abend.

Gruß

Olli


----------



## plattsnacker (12. August 2010)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Moin MÃ¤nner,
> 
> ich weiÃ eure Angebote zu schÃ¤tzen. Es wird heute aber leider nichts mit mir, da ich auch noch an meinem ersten Arbeitstag nach meinem Urlaub lÃ¤nger in der Firma hocken werde. Ich denke dann in der nÃ¤chsten Woche wieder. Ãbrigens habe ich jetzt einen Biker hier im Forum ausfindig gemacht, der nur die Kurbeln (XT & nagelneu) mir verkauft. Die KettenblÃ¤tter werde ich von meiner zerlegten Kurbel einfach umbauen. Preis ist echt OK (â¬ 68,00).
> 
> ...


Ok, er will mein Canyon nicht... 

Ich bin heute 20 Uhr wie gehabt an der Bahn. Wer noch, trotz mÃ¶glicher leichter SchauertÃ¤tigkeit ?


----------



## ZRRadon (16. August 2010)

Moin Männer,

bin auch wieder im Lande und siehe da mein Fahrrad mit neuem Rahmen (Modell 2010) hat mich schon erwartet. Jetzt kommst - die defekte Nabe wurde wohl irgendwie vergessen zu tauschen (typisch). Hab dann Samstag schnell noch ein scheiss teures Laufrad mit XT-Nabe bei Fahrrad Technik geholt. Hab mich tierisch gefreut, endlich ne gescheite Nabe. Dann habe ich meine neuen Maxxis Decken drauf gehauen, alle Teile wieder montiert, stand vor meinem Fahrrad und hab mich wie meine Tochter vorm Weihnachtsbaum gefreut. Sieht jetzt ratten scharf aus. Dachte ich so, eine Probfahrt muss sein. Vor der ersten Kurve ordentlich in die Vorderradbremse gelangt und zack Bremsschlauch abgeplatz. Ich glaub auch ich bin zu stark. Spaß bei Seite - mein Bike steht jetzt bei Fahrrad Technik und wird frühestens Mittwoch fertig, wenn alle Teile da sind. 
Kleiner Trost: Geiles Hinterrad, von bike-discount bekomme ich ein Entlüftungsset kostenlos zu geschickt, mein altes Hinterrad wird gegen ein neues ausgetauscht und die Kosten für die Reparatur der Bremse werden auch übernommen. Da ich alles bei meiner ach so beliebten Versicherung einreiche, gehe ich mit einem dicken Plus + neue Teile raus und das Wetter ist ja eh nicht so doll.

Donnerstag ist bei mir also fraglich. 

Gruß ZRRADON


----------



## plattsnacker (16. August 2010)

ZRRadon schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> bin auch wieder im Lande und siehe da mein Fahrrad mit neuem Rahmen (Modell 2010) hat mich schon erwartet. Jetzt kommst - die defekte Nabe wurde wohl irgendwie vergessen zu tauschen (typisch). Hab dann Samstag schnell noch ein scheiss teures Laufrad mit XT-Nabe bei Fahrrad Technik geholt. Hab mich tierisch gefreut, endlich ne gescheite Nabe. Dann habe ich meine neuen Maxxis Decken drauf gehauen, alle Teile wieder montiert, stand vor meinem Fahrrad und hab mich wie meine Tochter vorm Weihnachtsbaum gefreut. Sieht jetzt ratten scharf aus. Dachte ich so, eine Probfahrt muss sein. Vor der ersten Kurve ordentlich in die Vorderradbremse gelangt und zack Bremsschlauch abgeplatz. Ich glaub auch ich bin zu stark. Spaß bei Seite - mein Bike steht jetzt bei Fahrrad Technik und wird frühestens Mittwoch fertig, wenn alle Teile da sind.
> Kleiner Trost: Geiles Hinterrad, von bike-discount bekomme ich ein Entlüftungsset kostenlos zu geschickt, mein altes Hinterrad wird gegen ein neues ausgetauscht und die Kosten für die Reparatur der Bremse werden auch übernommen. Da ich alles bei meiner ach so beliebten Versicherung einreiche, gehe ich mit einem dicken Plus + neue Teile raus und das Wetter ist ja eh nicht so doll.
> ...


Was soll ich sagen..., auch hier wieder meine Empfehlung zum Zweitrad, um keine Donnerstagsrunde zu verpassen... 
Oder halt gleich was haltbares von der Mosel 

So mit neuem Rahmen und neuem Hinterrad sollte sich doch ein guter Preis für's ZR erzielen lassen. Dann mit Olli zusammen ordentlich Mengenrabatt bei Canyon raushandeln, und alle Sorgen sind verflogen ...

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## ZRRadon (16. August 2010)

Nich frech werden und mein Baby beleidigen. Ich bleib meinem ZR treu. Bis jetzt hab ich Euch ganz gut damit in schach gehalten. Wenns jetzt läuft, dann geht ab die Post!



plattsnacker schrieb:


> Was soll ich sagen..., auch hier wieder meine Empfehlung zum Zweitrad, um keine Donnerstagsrunde zu verpassen...
> Oder halt gleich was haltbares von der Mosel
> 
> So mit neuem Rahmen und neuem Hinterrad sollte sich doch ein guter Preis für's ZR erzielen lassen. Dann mit Olli zusammen ordentlich Mengenrabatt bei Canyon raushandeln, und alle Sorgen sind verflogen ...
> ...


----------



## ZRRadon (17. August 2010)

Jea!!! Bin Donnerstag dabei. Mein Baby ist schon heute fertig - ik freu mi. Dann geht ab die Post. Zieht Euch nicht so warm an, Donnerstag brennt wieder der Sachsenwald


----------



## rockriderSH (17. August 2010)

Leistungsgruppen !!!


----------



## ZRRadon (17. August 2010)

Brauchst keine Angst haben Olli! Falle diese und wahrscheinlich auch nächste Woche aus. Wollte gerade mein Bike abholen. Dachte ich mach lieber eine Probefahrt, bevor ich die 15km wieder zurück fahre. Und siehe da, der Bremsschlauch ist wieder abgerutscht. Das bedeutet Bremse einschicken und auf neuen Bremshebel warten. Frühestens nächste Woche Mittwoch ist mein Fahrrad fertig. Also Männer viel Spaß dann erstmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (17. August 2010)

ZRRadon schrieb:


> Brauchst keine Angst haben Olli! Falle diese und wahrscheinlich auch nächste Woche aus. Wollte gerade mein Bike abholen. Dachte ich mach lieber eine Probefahrt, bevor ich die 15km wieder zurück fahre. Und siehe da, der Bremsschlauch ist wieder abgerutscht. Das bedeutet Bremse einschicken und auf neuen Bremshebel warten. Frühestens nächste Woche Mittwoch ist mein Fahrrad fertig. Also Männer viel Spaß dann erstmal


Zweitrad von der Mosel !!!


----------



## ZRRadon (17. August 2010)

Werde diese und nächste Woche bisschen joggen. Hatte ich eh vor...


----------



## plattsnacker (17. August 2010)

ZRRadon schrieb:


> Werde diese und nächste Woche bisschen joggen. Hatte ich eh vor...


Und ich sitze im Hotel stundenlang auf'm Kettler Ergometer, um nicht der Bremser zu sein... 
Sach mal Bescheid, wenn's wieder gefährlich wird auf'm Trail für mich


----------



## rockriderSH (19. August 2010)

Moin Männer,

fahre ich heute Abend allein ??

Gruß

Olli


----------



## plattsnacker (19. August 2010)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> fahre ich heute Abend allein ??
> 
> ...



Hi Olli,

Jan würde auch fahren.
Dirk hat gerade abgesagt.
Ich selbst kann heute zu 99% nicht.

Seid vorsichtig im Wald, falls Ihr Nico beim Joggen trefft 

Gruss
Christian


----------



## ZRRadon (19. August 2010)

Das haben wir gerne Chrischan. Fünf Bikes im Schuppen und trotzdem nicht mitfahren.


----------



## plattsnacker (19. August 2010)

ZRRadon schrieb:


> Das haben wir gerne Chrischan. Fünf Bikes im Schuppen und trotzdem nicht mitfahren.


Der Schuppen ist Schuld...

Kannste eigentlich Kraulschwimmen ?


----------



## ZRRadon (20. August 2010)

Vor Jahren habe ich mal Rettungsschwimmer Silber gemacht, da konnte ich es gut. Ist aber ca. 12 Jahre Herr. Seit dem ist auch nichts mehr mit schwimmen. 

Bin heute mal die 11km zur Arbeit gelaufen. Habe 55Minuten bei AV 12,2 km/h gebraucht und bin ziemlich im A.... Laufen ist doch eine völlig andere Belastung. Dagegen ist Biken ein Kindergeburtstag Männer. Werde ich jetzt einmal die Woche durchziehen.

Gruß Nico


----------



## rockriderSH (20. August 2010)

Mensch Nico,

RESPEKT !!!! Bewirb dich mal bei Top Gun ... da kommen nur die Besten hin.  Gestern waren wir übrigens zu dritt unterwegs. Jan und mein Kollege vom Hyatt mit seinem neuen Canyon HT waren dabei. Hat wieder Laune gemacht ! Der "Neue" hat sich nach anfänglichen Problemen dann auch gut gehalten 

Jan und ich sind der Meinung, dass wir unbedingt ein ToH benötigen. Er, als Vorsitzender unserer Veranstaltungsabteilung, wird sich darum kümmern.

Bis denne

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shbiker (20. August 2010)

Moin Männer,

bin nun auch wieder im Lande. Schweden war sehr schön, die Ecke, in der wir unseren Urlaub verbracht haben, war aber nicht so ganz die MTB - Ecke. Nur Wurzelttrails und die auch noch mit vielen fiesen Steinen gespickt. Ausserdem haben mir echt die "Lockals" gefehlt!!!! Die gibt es da aber wohl nicht War eingentlich mehr eine Gegend für das Rennrad. 

Ich hoffe nun sind alle gesund und munter aus dem Urlaub zurück, alle Räder wieder gesund, damit wir am Donnerstag mal wieder in einer schönen großen Gruppe fahren können. Ohne Leistungsgruppen, grrr.

Bis dann 

Jörg


----------



## rockriderSH (20. August 2010)

ahhhhh uns Jörgi is back !


----------



## gnss (20. August 2010)

shbiker schrieb:


> Nur Wurzelttrails und die auch noch mit vielen fiesen Steinen gespickt.



Das hört sich doch nach tollem MTB-Gebiet an.


----------



## nearest2thepin (21. August 2010)

ZRRadon schrieb:


> Brauchst keine Angst haben Olli! Falle diese und wahrscheinlich auch nächste Woche aus.



@Nico: Olli fährt neuerdings bei mir in der Leistungsgruppe mit, und da wird zügig gefahren 

@alle: Das Veranstaltungskommitee tagt morgen und lädt sodann für das nächste ToH - diesmal im Alstertal mit vorherigem Abgrasen des Reviers - ein.

Gruß,
Jan


----------



## shbiker (22. August 2010)

gnss schrieb:


> Das hört sich doch nach tollem MTB-Gebiet an.


 
Ist es auch! Nur die Lokals fehlen und das Suchen der Trails war mühselig


----------



## shbiker (22. August 2010)

@alle: Das Veranstaltungskommitee tagt morgen und lädt sodann für das nächste ToH - diesmal im Alstertal mit vorherigem Abgrasen des Reviers - ein.

Gruß,
Jan

@alle: Ich glaube ich habe da etwas nicht mitbekommen 
Wat is´n "ToH" ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bn89 (23. August 2010)

moin erstmal ich bin neu hier im forum und bin auf der suche nach ein paar MTB strecken in reinbek und umgebung..

da ihr ja alle hier ortskundig seit so wie ich das mitbekommen habe würde es mich freuen wenn ihr mir ein paar strecken verraten könntet.. 

fahre ein fully also es können auch gerne schon jumps etc dabei sein ! 

also wenn jmd ne gute strecke in und um reinbek kennt bitte schreiben schreiben schreiben 

lg bn


----------



## rockriderSH (23. August 2010)

Moin bn,

unsere Strecken sind kein Geheimnis. Es dürfte aber schwer sein, dir unsere Runden theoretisch hier zu erklären. Eine gute Idee wäre es bestimmt, wenn du donnerstags mal bei uns mitfährst. Wir fahren jeden Donnerstag um 20:00 Uhr ab S-Bahnhof Reinbek. Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja diese Woche.

Bis denne

Gruß

Olli


----------



## rockriderSH (24. August 2010)

Moin Männer,

wer hat vor sich in naher Zukunft bei DX etwas zu bestellen ? Ich möchte mir so schnell es geht den Chinakracher bestellen. War gerade auf der Homepage und wollte mit Kreditkarte zahlen, da fragt der mich nach PayPal. Hab ich nich watt is denn datt ?? Ich will doch nur das Krächerlie ?

Wer hat soetwas von euch und nimmt von mir das Bare in Empfang ?

Gruß

Olli


----------



## plattsnacker (25. August 2010)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> wer hat vor sich in naher Zukunft bei DX etwas zu bestellen ? Ich möchte mir so schnell es geht den Chinakracher bestellen. War gerade auf der Homepage und wollte mit Kreditkarte zahlen, da fragt der mich nach PayPal. Hab ich nich watt is denn datt ?? Ich will doch nur das Krächerlie ?
> 
> ...



Hi Olli,
ich könnte die Bestellung erledigen, allerdings schickt es der Zoll zur Abholung nach Mölln. Wenn ein Hamburger Jung bestellt, kann die Ware beim Zollamt in der Hamb. City abgeholt werden. Mir fallen da spontan Dirk oder Jan ein. 

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## ZRRadon (25. August 2010)

Moin Männer! Ich würde vorschlagen Du legst 10-15 Euro drauf Olli und die ganze Sache wird von der GDSK abgewickelt und Du bekommst es bequem nach Hause geschickt. Ich würde auch was mitbestellen und der ein oder andere auch denke ich. Dann teilen wir uns die GDSK  -und Zollgebüren und es fällt nicht großartig ins Gewicht. DU kannst gerne zu mir kommen und wir machen die Bestellung zusammen. Die anderen schreiben uns auf was bestellt werden soll und wir machen eine Sammelbestellung.
BITTE AUF JEDEN FALL BESCHEID SAGEN!!!

Gruß Nico


----------



## plattsnacker (26. August 2010)

ZRRadon schrieb:


> Moin Männer! Ich würde vorschlagen Du legst 10-15 Euro drauf Olli und die ganze Sache wird von der GDSK abgewickelt und Du bekommst es bequem nach Hause geschickt. Ich würde auch was mitbestellen und der ein oder andere auch denke ich. Dann teilen wir uns die GDSK  -und Zollgebüren und es fällt nicht großartig ins Gewicht. DU kannst gerne zu mir kommen und wir machen die Bestellung zusammen. Die anderen schreiben uns auf was bestellt werden soll und wir machen eine Sammelbestellung.
> BITTE AUF JEDEN FALL BESCHEID SAGEN!!!
> 
> Gruß Nico



Hi Sammelbesteller,

ich hätte gern folgende 3 Artikel:
<http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.29489> 1x
<http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.32751> *2x*
<http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.32755> 1x

Wer bekommt wann wie die Kohle ?
Kontonummer für Überweisung per PM ?

Gruss + Dank
chrischan


----------



## rockriderSH (26. August 2010)

Moin Männer,

Nico mein alter Freund !! Vielen Dank für dein Angebot. Die Idee mit der Überweisung von Herrn von Holten finde ich gut. Wir wären dir sehr dankbar, wenn du dann nach Zahlungseingang die Bestellung tätigen würdest. Echt super von dir  Sag uns nur kurz per PN wie viel Kohle du zusätzlich zum Kaufpreis von uns bekommst OK ?

Nun zu heute Abend:

Gerade habe ich bei Wetter.com und Herrn Kachelmann die neuesten Infos für unser Fahrtgebiet eingeholt. Mit Chance haben wir heute Abend eine Regenpause. Tagsüber soll es schütten. Dies bedeutet, wir machen uns endlich mal wieder dreckig beim fahren 

Bis heute Abend

Gruß

Olli


----------



## ZRRadon (26. August 2010)

Moin Männer! Werde heute Abend Eisen biegen gehen, nachdem ich heute meine 11km in48min gelaufen bin. Mein Schwarzer Blitz steht leider noch bei Luftpumpe und wartet auf die Vorderbremse - nicht das ich die bräuchte, aber wenn die Polize mich anhält bekomme ich bestimmt ärger. 
Weitere Bestellungen bitte bis Freitag mitteilen. Am WE mache ich die Bestellung fertig. Ich schicke Euch die Kontodaten und den Betrag für die Teile. Zoll und GDSK regeln wir dann wenn alles da ist, da ich nicht genau sagen kann wieviel das wird.

Bis dann Gruß Nico


----------



## plattsnacker (26. August 2010)

ZRRadon schrieb:


> Moin Männer! Werde heute Abend Eisen biegen gehen, nachdem ich heute meine 11km in48min gelaufen bin. Mein Schwarzer Blitz steht leider noch bei Luftpumpe und wartet auf die Vorderbremse - nicht das ich die bräuchte, aber wenn die Polize mich anhält bekomme ich bestimmt ärger.
> Weitere Bestellungen bitte bis Freitag mitteilen. Am WE mache ich die Bestellung fertig. Ich schicke Euch die Kontodaten und den Betrag für die Teile. Zoll und GDSK regeln wir dann wenn alles da ist, da ich nicht genau sagen kann wieviel das wird.
> 
> Bis dann Gruß Nico



Hi Nico, jetzt ist der Bock fett:  Ich verhafte Dich für 2011 zum Vierlanden-Triathlon am Oartkatensee.  Rettungsschwimmer, Rennsau und Radon-Blitz, da bleibt nur noch die Umkleide in der Wechselzone als Grund, nicht auf dem Siegertreppchen zu stehen 
http://www.vierlanden-triathlon.de/

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## shbiker (26. August 2010)

Hi Nico,

super Idee mit der Sammelbestellung!!!
Ich mache da auch mit. Wir brauchen ja ab nun langsam mächtig viel Kunstlich

Schicke dir meine Bestellung per PN

Hoffentlich ist dein Bike bald wieder "Polizeikonform"

@alle. Bis nacher, der meiste Regen geht südlich an uns vorbei. Und bei irgend einem Bekleidungshersteller läuft gerade ein Wettbewerb. Gesucht wird das beste Matschfoto Da machen wir doch mit, ich such das mal raus, aber erst die Fotos!

Gruß 

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (27. August 2010)

Nightride von gestern als GPX siehe Anhang ( 50 Waypoints )


Mein Tacho:
34.8 km
107 min. Fahrzeit bei AVG 19,5 
324 hm
Kein Regen, 15 Grad

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## ZRRadon (27. August 2010)

Moin Männer! Hab gerade mal bei GDSK angerufen und mich schlau gemacht, was oben drauf kommt. Es werden ca. 15-25 Euro für jeden (haufen Zollgebühren, Steuern (Einfuhrsteuer + Steuer da Warenwert >150,- Euro (5-15%-habe mit 10%kalkuliert) und 25,90 Euro Bearbeitungsgebühren). Mir wäre es wert. Ca. 15,- Euro würden es eh für jeden werden. Wenn man berücksichtigt, dass die gleiche Funzel in DE 200,- Euro kostet und allem in allem über DX ca. 85,- Euro, finde ich es O.K. Würde man alleine Bestellen, kommt man auf einen Extrabetrag von  ca. 15,- Euro mit Abholung und 38,- Euro mit Abwicklung über GDSK.
Gebt mir bitte noch ein abschließendes O.K. Werde die Bestellung spätestens Sonntag machen. Jörg, Dir würde ich noch das Verlängerungskabel empfehlen, falls Du den Akku in Deinen Rucksack packen willst.

Gruß Nico


----------



## rockriderSH (27. August 2010)

Moin Nico,

es wäre super nett von dir, wenn du mir ein Lampe bestellen könntest. Es soll laut Chrischan ein Pack mit Helmhalterung inklusive geben. Warte dann noch auf Kohleinstruktinen. Ich würde den Akku gerne in eine Trinkflasche bauen. Benötige ich dafür ein Extrakabel ?

Gruß

Olli


----------



## ZRRadon (27. August 2010)

Mache ich Olli. Wenn die Flasche wie bei mir in den vorderen Getränkehalter kommt, brauchst Du kein Extrakabel. Beim Hinteren wirds eng.


----------



## shbiker (27. August 2010)

Hi Nico,

Verlängerungskabel ist sicher nicht verkehrt und die Lampe soll schon auf den Helm, wegen Kurvenlicht und so. Bestell das Kabel mal mit.

Danke 

Jörg


----------



## plattsnacker (28. August 2010)

ZRRadon schrieb:


> Moin Männer! Hab gerade mal bei GDSK angerufen und mich schlau gemacht, was oben drauf kommt. Es werden ca. 15-25 Euro für jeden (haufen Zollgebühren, Steuern (Einfuhrsteuer + Steuer da Warenwert >150,- Euro (5-15%-habe mit 10%kalkuliert) und 25,90 Euro Bearbeitungsgebühren). Mir wäre es wert. Ca. 15,- Euro würden es eh für jeden werden. Wenn man berücksichtigt, dass die gleiche Funzel in DE 200,- Euro kostet und allem in allem über DX ca. 85,- Euro, finde ich es O.K. Würde man alleine Bestellen, kommt man auf einen Extrabetrag von  ca. 15,- Euro mit Abholung und 38,- Euro mit Abwicklung über GDSK.
> Gebt mir bitte noch ein abschließendes O.K. Werde die Bestellung spätestens Sonntag machen. Jörg, Dir würde ich noch das Verlängerungskabel empfehlen, falls Du den Akku in Deinen Rucksack packen willst.
> 
> Gruß Nico



Hi Nico,

kommen mit GDSK 25,90 Euro Bearbeitungsgebühren pro Nase dazu ?
Sonst sollten wir schon Selbstabholung in Mölln bzw. beim Zoll in HH ( wenn Besteller aus HH ) in Erwägung ziehen, finde ich.
Was denkt ihr ?

Wie auch immer ihr euch entscheidet, bestellt einfach mit für mich.

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## nearest2thepin (28. August 2010)

Moin Nico,

falls Du noch nicht bestellt hast, hänge ich mich noch dran:

1 x 29489 - Headlamp
1 x 32751 - Verlängerungskabel

Gruß,
Jan


----------



## ZRRadon (30. August 2010)

Wenn es pro Person ca. 25Euro inkl. aller Kosten werden beantwortet sich die Frage doch von selbst, oder? Die 25,90 Euro gehen natürlich durch die Anzahl der Personen die bestellen. 

Gruß Nico




plattsnacker schrieb:


> Hi Nico,
> 
> kommen mit GDSK 25,90 Euro Bearbeitungsgebühren pro Nase dazu ?
> Sonst sollten wir schon Selbstabholung in Mölln bzw. beim Zoll in HH ( wenn Besteller aus HH ) in Erwägung ziehen, finde ich.
> ...


----------



## plattsnacker (30. August 2010)

ZRRadon schrieb:


> Wenn es pro Person ca. 25Euro inkl. aller Kosten werden beantwortet sich die Frage doch von selbst, oder? Die 25,90 Euro gehen natürlich durch die Anzahl der Personen die bestellen.
> 
> Gruß Nico


Nico, du siehst, nicht nur auf dem Rad kommt mein vorgeschrittenes Alter so langsam durch...

Gruss
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HaBaHamburg (30. August 2010)

[Hi Nico,
für mich dann bitte auch noch das Verl.kabel
Hans


----------



## Robo83 (31. August 2010)

Hallo Sachsenwaldpioniere,

ich mische mich mal kurz in eure diskussion... wenn ich darf  

ich wollte nur mal rumfragen, was für reflektoren ihr so benutzt? katzenaugen? speichenreflektoren? 

gruß, robo


----------



## ZRRadon (1. September 2010)

Hallo Robo! Klar darfts Du Dich einmischen, allerdings frage ich mich, ob die Frage wirklich ernst gemeint ist. Da wir keine Spazierfahrten sondern anspruchsvolle Trails fahren erübrigt sich die Frage von selbst, oder hast Du schon mal bei ambitionierten MTB-Fahrern irgendwas an Reflektoren gesehen. Wir haben alle extrem gutes Licht und Reflektoren befinden sich höchstens an unserer Kleidung. Wir fahren wie gesagt hauptsächlich im Wald. Wenn Du mehr auf Asphalt unterwegs bist, solltest DU nicht auf Reflektoren verzichten, um Deine Sicherheit zu gewährleisten. Lieber ein paar mehr als zu wenig.

Gruß ZRRADON


----------



## Robo83 (1. September 2010)

aber auf dem weg zu den trails seit ihr doch auf dem asphalt unterwegs?

ich frage weil ich keine lust auf ärger mit der polizei habe

und deswegen suche ich einfach tipps für leichte, weniger unschöne reflektoren, mit denen sich unsere polizei "zufriedengibt"


----------



## shbiker (1. September 2010)

Robo83 schrieb:


> aber auf dem weg zu den trails seit ihr doch auf dem asphalt unterwegs?
> 
> ich frage weil ich keine lust auf ärger mit der polizei habe
> 
> und deswegen suche ich einfach tipps für leichte, weniger unschöne reflektoren, mit denen sich unsere polizei "zufriedengibt"


 
Hi Robo

Du sprichst da ein Problem an dass Sportradfahrer in Deutschland per se haben!! Insofern muss auch ich ersteinmal die Frage stellen, ob dir deine Frage wirklich ernst ist, oder ob du nur so wenig von deutschem Recht verstehst?!
Also:
Fahrräder, die am öffentlichen Straßenverkehr teilnehmen müssen nach Straßenverkehrs-, bzw. Straßenverkehrszulassungsordnung über bestimmte Merkmale verfügen. Hierzu gehören neben dem Dynamo und der funktionsfähigen Lichtanlage auch die Reflektoren vorne und hinten sowie die Speichenreflektoren und die an den Pedalen. Diese Reflektoren müssen nicht nur leicht, sondern auch zugelassen sein. Hieraus beantwortet sich dein Frage schon fast von selbst, egal wie leicht und wie schön deine Reflektoren später einmal werden, ohne Zulassungsnummer und CE - Zeichen kann die Polizei schon das "Knöllchen" zücken. Außerdem versuch mal an die Klickies einen Reflektor zu montieren.
Nun gibt es in Deutschland aber auch noch das Gerätesicherheitsgesetzt  Nach diesem Gesetzt darf Sicherheit auch "... auf andere Weise..." hergestellt werden. So wurde seitens der Industrie auch der Reifen mit einem reflektierenden Band nach einigem hin und her Rechtssicher. Auch mit Lackierungen, die Reflektieren (z. B. am Rahmen oder an den Felgen) wurde schon gearbeitet und reflektierende Folien bringen auch mehr Sicherheit im Dunkeln. Eine reflektierende Warnwest tut hier auch ihr übriges und einige Bekleidungshersteller gehen sogar schon dazu über ganze Stoffe reflektieren zu lassen. Wenn Du also rechtlich auf der ganz sichern Seite stehen willst und keinen Ärger mit der Polizei riskieren magst, dann lass Dir zuersteinmal einen Dynamo einspeichen. 
Ansonsten überprüf mal deinen Weg zum Treffpunkt, vieleicht gibt es ja einen Weg abseits des Straßenverkehrs.
Übrigens, die Industrie kann mittlerweile Fahrräder mit sehr viel Licht ausstatten, was einen ernormen Sicherheitsgewinn bedeuten würde. Solange dies aber durch den Gesetztgeber nicht erlaubt ist musst Du weiterhin mit einer Funzel durch die Gegend fahren, oder Du schützt dein Leben und kriegst mecker von den Ordnungshütern.

Ich hoffe das war jetzt nicht allzu viel Recht!? Zu deiner Information: ICH BIN KEIN BEAMTER Leider haben wir in unserem eigentlich ganz geilen Radfahrerland immer noch keine wirklich fahrradfreundliche Gesetztgebung. Ärgert micht immer wieder

Gruß

Jörg


----------



## Robo83 (1. September 2010)

danke für eure infos! vll. fährt man sich ja mal über den weg  

gruß, robo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockriderSH (2. September 2010)

Moin Männer,

wer fährt denn heute Abend ??

Bis jetzt hat sich nur Jan gemeldet. Was ist mit Jörgi ??

Gruß

Olli


----------



## shbiker (2. September 2010)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> wer fährt denn heute Abend ??
> 
> ...


 

Hätte mich gerne im LMB angemeldet, stand ja aber leider nichts drin

Logisch bin ich heute abend mit dabei

Bis dann

Jörg


----------



## shbiker (2. September 2010)

shbiker schrieb:


> Hätte mich gerne im LMB angemeldet, stand ja aber leider nichts drin
> 
> Logisch bin ich heute abend mit dabei
> 
> ...


 
Korrigiere,

jetzt steht es da doch!!


----------



## nearest2thepin (2. September 2010)

Ok, 20.00 Uhr ab Reinbek. Hab von Dirk gerade die GPX-Datei von unserer Hammerrunde Ende Juli bekommen - die fahren wir heute ab 

Gruß und bis gleich,
Jan


----------



## ZRRadon (7. September 2010)

Moin Männer! Es ist soweit (hoffe ich). Der ZRRADON holt sein Rennbock heute oder morgen ab.

Donnerstag kann ich leider nicht, lasse mich dann zum Elternvertreter wählen. Wie sieht´s denn überhaupt diese Woche aus bei Euch. Vielleicht könnt ihr ja auch morgen.

Gruß Nico


----------



## plattsnacker (7. September 2010)

ZRRadon schrieb:


> Moin Männer! Es ist soweit (hoffe ich). Der ZRRADON holt sein Rennbock heute oder morgen ab.
> 
> Donnerstag kann ich leider nicht, lasse mich dann zum Elternvertreter wählen. Wie sieht´s denn überhaupt diese Woche aus bei Euch. Vielleicht könnt ihr ja auch morgen.
> 
> Gruß Nico


Hi Jungs,
ich verlängere meine Rentnerpause um eine weitere Woche und wünsche Euch viel Spass.

Chrischan


----------



## rockriderSH (7. September 2010)

Moin Männer,

ich habe dann mal keine Ausrede und werde fahren !

Was machen unsere China Kracher ?? Gibt's schon was neues aus Asien ?

Gruß

Olli


----------



## shbiker (7. September 2010)

Moin Männer,

ich bin Donnerstag auch wieder dabei. Mittwoch paßt es bei mir leider nicht so gut, Nico. Bin aber schon sehr gespannt auf deinen (neuen) Rennbock.

Hab heute schon mal die Forstautobahnen unsicher gemacht. Eigentlich wollte ich auf RR, aber der Wind war mir dann doch zu kalt. Wird Herbst!! Zieht euch also schon mal etwas wärmer an, .... und bringt Licht mit!!!!!!!!

Bis denne

Jörg


----------



## nearest2thepin (7. September 2010)

Moin Männer,

bin am Do dabei, Licht am Mann. Ich freu mich auf's Fahrrad fahren, auch wenn es einige Kameraden hier vorziehen, mit 40 in Rente zu gehen (bei vollen Bezügen, aber hallo) oder sich als Elternvertreter freiwillig auch noch das Gejammer anderer Eltern anzuhören à la "Fräulein Schlüter von der Bärchengruppe hat mit den Kindern ein Piratenschiff gemalt, wir müssen die Leitung informieren!" 

Sportliche Grüße, auch an die Frührentner und Elternvertreter,
Jan


----------



## ZRRadon (8. September 2010)

Die Chinakracher sind shipped. Denke so 2 Wochen könnte es noch dauern. Gruß Nico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockriderSH (9. September 2010)

*ICH SACH NUR REGEN !!!*



*Morgens*


mäßiger Regen13 / 13°C
gefühlt wie
*12 / 12°C*

*3.1 mm*
80 % Risiko

*Mittags*


Sprühregen14 / 15°C
gefühlt wie
*13 / 13°C*

*4.2 mm*
53 % Risiko

*Abends*


leichter Regen12 / 13°C
gefühlt wie
*12 / 13°C*

*3.8 mm*
80 % Risiko

*Nachts*


leichter Regen12 / 13°C
gefühlt wie
*12 / 13°C*

*3 mm*
85 % Risiko

Gruß

Olli


----------



## rockriderSH (9. September 2010)

Die Feierabendrunde für heute ist auf Grund des schlechten Wetters abgesagt !!


----------



## nearest2thepin (10. September 2010)

Witterungsbedingte Verschiebung des Nightrides auf morgen (Samstag, vermutlich Vormittag) in die Lüneburger Heide, um rege Teilnahme wird gebeten, Logistik (Fahrradträger usw.) kriegen wir hin.

Rundkurs ab Tütsberg, ca. 35km, 90% Trails, gespickt mit ein paar Leckerbissen.

Details folgen...

Gruß,
Jan


----------



## ZRRadon (13. September 2010)

Moin Männer,

nach dem alle Angst hatten mit mit zu fahren, war ich gestern alleine auf der Geestkante unterwegs. Es sind 53km in 2,5h geworden (wenn auch nicht ganz freiwillig). Ich denke nach der gestrigen Torture bin ich wieder bereit für die Sachsenwaldpioniere. Freu mich schon auf Donnerstag.

Olli, für dich bringe ich den Chinakracher von Marlon mit. Er leiht es uns bis die Lampen da sind.

Bis dann Gruß Nico


----------



## shbiker (13. September 2010)

Uih, 

es werde Licht. 
Ich freu mich dass dein Rad endlich wieder rollt (und bremst). Ich hoffe Du hast es nicht all zu hart rangenommen, damit es bis Donnerstag auch durchhält
Nico, der Wetterbericht für morgen ist ja alles andere als gut, aber hast Du Zeit und Lust morgen noch ein wenig einzurollen? Oder vieleicht noch jemand anderes??

Bis dann Männer

Jörg


----------



## nearest2thepin (13. September 2010)

ZRRadon schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> nach dem alle Angst hatten mit mit zu fahren, war ich gestern alleine auf der Geestkante unterwegs.
> 
> Bis dann Gruß Nico



Und Du hattest vermutlich am Samstag genauso viel Angst, mit in die Heide zu fahren, wie ich gestern...


----------



## ZRRadon (14. September 2010)

Hallo Männer,

bei dem Wetter heute verzichte ich dankend. Sorry! Werde heute mit meinem neuen iphone 4 rumspielen. Kommt heute wahrscheinlich.


----------



## ZRRadon (16. September 2010)

Ich würde Euch alles mitbringen. Aber erstmal abwarten, obs überhaupt was wird-Wettertechnisch. Olli Du hast Dein Verlängerungskabel vergessen. Bringe ich auch mit.

Gruß Nico


----------



## shbiker (16. September 2010)

Moin Männer,

Wind soll nachlassen, der Regen weniger werden, und hier scheint gerade etwas Sonne durch´s Fenster!! Was soll uns heute abend also passieren?
Neben viel Licht und ein paar Schutzbleche könnte aerodynamische Kleidung nicht schaden, aber im Wald sind wir ja eh im Windschatten.

Bis später dann

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (16. September 2010)

Das Regenradar und die Radarvorschau sagen ein paar ergibige Schauer voraus, die bis 20 Uhr wahrscheinlich noch nicht durch sind.


----------



## plattsnacker (16. September 2010)

Auch wenn ihr wegen ein paar Tropfen nicht fahrt..., ich werde um 20 Uhr an der Bahn sein.


----------



## shbiker (16. September 2010)

Mist Chrischan,
nachdem telefonisch abgesagt wurde habe ich die Laufschuhe geschnürrt. Schade, hätte ich das gewußt wäre ich auch gefahren. Ich wünsch dir, dass die Wolken einen großen Bogen um dich machen.
Ich nehme also mit:
Es gibt noch mehr wetterfeste Sachsenwaldpioniere


----------



## shbiker (20. September 2010)

Hey Männer,

hab meine schöne neue Lampe nun bei Nico abgeholt und bin schwer begeistert. Großen, großen Dank nochmals an Nico für die Mühe mit der Sammelbestellung.
Es gibt die Lampe übrigens auch in Europa!!
Gugst Du hier:

http://www.bikelight.eu/

War aber dennoch super diese direkt zu ordern und nun mit gutem Licht der dunklen Jahreszeit zu trotzen. 
Ich freue mich darauf, dass die Bäume entlang unserer Wege im Dezember schon wieder austreiben.


Bis dann, hell erleuchtet 

Jörg


----------



## ZRRadon (21. September 2010)

Moin Jörg,

freut mich, dass Du so begeistert bist. Habe ich auch gerne gemacht. Weiß noch nicht, ob ich Donnerstag kann. Hab mir ne  schöne Erkältung aufgesackt. Muss ich spontan entscheiden. Wetter soll ja gut werden. Wenn ich nicht komme, schreibe ich Dir oder Olli noch eine SMS.

Gruß nico


----------



## ZRRadon (24. September 2010)

Moin Männer,

war gestern eine gemütliche Runde mit 25km, AV 21 km/h und 219HM. Hervor zu heben ist RockriderSH. *Ich sag nur Rockrider is back!* Respekt Olli. Nach Deiner altersbedingten Pause hast Du Dich wieder toll in Form gebracht und ein gutes Wörtchen mitzureden, was das Tempo angeht.

Bis die Tage 

Gruß Nico

P.S. Mein Bike hat gehalten und lief wirklich super - Juhu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockriderSH (24. September 2010)

Moin Männer,

danke für die Blumen. Man wächst mit den Leistungen und der Hilfe seiner Gruppe  War wirklich wieder nett gestern Abend. Übrigens, ich kann mir gar nicht vorstellen, dass ich mal ohne Chinakracher gefahren bin. Die Dinger sind der Hammer und es gibt definitiv keinen besseren Lichtgeber zu diesem Preis !! 

Bis denne 

Olli


----------



## shbiker (24. September 2010)

Moin Männer

Ich hab´s ja immer gesagt: "... der Olli kommt wieder...". Und er ist wieder da!
Super gefahren gestern Olli, hat echt Spaß gemacht.

Ich bin heute vor dem Regen noch einmal schnell den "Schlangentrail" gefahren, bischen "Extra - Training" kann ja nun nicht mehr schaden, ich muss ja auch in Zukunft noch mitkommen können.

Bis denne

Jörg


----------



## rockriderSH (30. September 2010)

Moin Männer,

hoffe, dass ich heute Abend nicht alleine unterwegs bin.

Laut Anmeldung dürfen wir heute einen neuen Mitfahrer begrüßen 

Hier der aktuelle Wetterbericht für heute Abend.

*Abends*
leicht bewölkt

8 / 9°C
gefühlt wie
*6 / 7°C*
*< 0.1 mm*
20 % Risiko

Also perfektes Wetter !!

Bis denne 

Olli


----------



## ZRRadon (30. September 2010)

Keine Angst mein Freund. Ich werde heute wieder ordentlich Druck ausüben, damit Du auch wieder ordentlich fährst.

Bis später Gruß Nico


----------



## plattsnacker (30. September 2010)

ZRRadon schrieb:


> Keine Angst mein Freund. Ich werde heute wieder ordentlich Druck ausüben, damit Du auch wieder ordentlich fährst.
> 
> Bis später Gruß Nico




  ich fahre dann mal in Leistungsgruppe 2 oder 3 mit, falls ich mich überhaupt nachher traue...


----------



## plattsnacker (30. September 2010)

Hi Jungs,

hier der Track und das Höhenprofil vom heutigen Nightride im Anhang.
Ab km 30 kann man schön die Up's und Down's des Krähenwaldes erkennen. 
Hier ging es von 280 Hm ( an der S-Bahn Reinbek ) hoch auf 500 Hm auf 10 km Strecke.

Musste die GPX-Datei zippen, da ich unsere Tour im Krähenwald noch auf 40km/500Hm ausdehnen musste und sie nun die zulässige GPX-Datei-Uploadgrenze sprengt. 
Vielleicht können wir nächstes Mal etwas mehr auf die Tube drücken, damit ich auch so gut schlafen kann. 

@Andreas: Freut mich, dass es Dir bei uns im Südosten Hamburgs gefallen hat! 

N8
Christian


----------



## nearest2thepin (4. Oktober 2010)

Moin Männer,

hattet Ihr letzten Donnerstag ausreichend Licht? 

Gruß,
Jan-getting-back-to-normal


----------



## shbiker (4. Oktober 2010)

nearest2thepin schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> hattet Ihr letzten Donnerstag ausreichend Licht?
> 
> ...


 

Jo, hatten wir, und zwar Kunstlicht

War Super. 
Schön dass es Dir wieder gut zu gehen scheint. 

Bis Donnerstag

Jörg


----------



## rockriderSH (6. Oktober 2010)

Moin Männer,

leider werde ich diese Woche Donnerstag nicht mitfahren können. Ich muss zum Elternabend vom Fußball meines Sohnes. Ich werde jedoch heute Abend fahren. Denke mal, dass ich eventuell zur Elbe rausfahren werde und mal ein paar Kilometer Straße abreißen werde. Eventuell klinkt sich ja noch einer von euch mit ein.

Ich würde auch gerne am Wochenende einen Tag fahren. Vielleicht in die Heide ? Ich kenne da zumindest eine Person, die es dort auch sehr nett findet oder Jan  ? Samstag oder Sonntag wäre mir egal !!

Bis denne 

Olli


----------



## shbiker (6. Oktober 2010)

Moin Olli,

Schade, aber ich habe gestern schon Kilometer abgespult. Heute muss ich unbedingt ein wenig Laufen, mein Arzt hat wegen meines defekten Fußes noch etwas neues herausgefunden und ich muss testen. 
Morgen abend bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei.

Wochenende in der Heide? Könnt ich mir auch vorstellen!

Bis denne 

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockriderSH (6. Oktober 2010)

Moin Joergi,

dacht ich mir's doch ! Du bist immer für eine kleine Ausfahrt zu haben  

für's WE ist gutes Wetter vorhergesagt 

Sollten wir im Auge behalten. 

Sprich es bitte morgen Abend bei den anderen SP's an OK ?

Euch allen viel Spaß am Donnerstag !!

Gruß

Olli


----------



## plattsnacker (7. Oktober 2010)

Moin Jungs,

ich kann leider weder heute noch am WoEnde mitfahren.
Wünsche Euch viel Spass und gutes Wetter !!

Dunkel wird's ja nun nicht mehr 

Bis nächsten Do

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## nearest2thepin (7. Oktober 2010)

Moin Männer,

Jörgi hatte heute wieder ein paar Leckerbissen parat, top Feierabendrunde. Die Krokusse und Schneeglöckchen waren wunderschön anzuschauen. 

Am Sonntag sind wir in der Heide bis jetzt wohl zu dritt, Treffen um 09:00 Uhr gegenüber Tanke in Behringen (N53 06.360 E9 58.170). Strecke ca. 35km, 2h Flow, dann Bierchen unter Reet - bisschen wie Sylt, halt nur ohne Spacken.

Freu mich!
Jan


----------



## rockriderSH (8. Oktober 2010)

Jepp !!!

Ohne Spacken !!!

Bis Sonntag !!

Olli

PS Kommt unser Nicoleinchen, auch genannt die Eisprinzessin mit in die Heide ?


----------



## ZRRadon (8. Oktober 2010)

Moin Männer, moin Knarzi,

werde am WE nicht dabei sein, da ich unter der Woche mehr Sport mache als Ihr alle zusammen in einem Monat. Da braucht sogar mal die Eisprinzessin eine Pause.

Trotzdem viel Spaß und einen krassen Ritt


----------



## plattsnacker (11. Oktober 2010)

Und, wie war's am WoEnde in der Heide ?
Gibt's zum Träumen eine GPX-Datei für GoogleEarth-Hinterherfahrer ?

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## Sabo.g (11. Oktober 2010)

Hallo allerseits, 

ich komme aus Elmenhorst bei Schwarzenbek und da der Sachsenwald ja nicht all zu weit weg ist, würde ich gern wissen wann und wo ihr fahrt um mich gelegentlich anzuschließen.

MFG Sabo


----------



## plattsnacker (11. Oktober 2010)

Sabo.g schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> ich komme aus Elmenhorst bei Schwarzenbek und da der Sachsenwald ja nicht all zu weit weg ist, würde ich gern wissen wann und wo ihr fahrt um mich gelegentlich anzuschließen.
> 
> MFG Sabo



Moin Sabo, 
wir fahren regelmäßig Donnerstags ab S-Bahn Reinbek. Dann geht es meistens auf dem Geesthang Richtung Börnsen etc. , weiter über Kröppelshagen, Aumühle und zurück an der Bille nach Reinbek.

Aber auch andere Touren sind im Programm, wie z.B. der X-Trail im Sachsenwald oder am WoEnde in die Harburger Berge oder die Lüneburger Heide.

Auch "Spielplätze" mit 400 Hm pro Std. haben wir im unmittelbarer Umgebung zu bieten, ohne erst in die Harburger Berge fahren zu müssen.

Wir posten die Donnerstags-Termine immer unter LMB/Fahrgemeinschaften, wo Du dich anmelden kannst, damit wir wissen, dass Du zum Treffpunkt kommst.

Dort steht auch näheres zur Tour.

Weiteres, z.B. Rufnummer, gern per PM 

Vielen Dank für Dein Interesse und vielleicht bis demnächst bei der Tour

Gruss
Christian


----------



## Sabo.g (11. Oktober 2010)

Hi Christian,

danke für die Info. Ich denke wir sehen uns demnächst mal.

Bis dahin..

MFG Sabo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nearest2thepin (11. Oktober 2010)

Sabo.g schrieb:


> Hi Christian,
> 
> danke für die Info. Ich denke wir sehen uns demnächst mal.
> 
> ...



Moin Sabo,

komm einfach mit dazu. Für Rotwildfahrer ist die Aufnahmeprüfung besonders hart: Sie dürfen nicht in Tränen ausbrechen, wenn ihr Fahrrad schmutzig wird. Ansonsten droht die Höchststrafe: Am Sonntag Nachmittag einmal um die Alster fahren - mit dem ungewaschenen Rad natürlich.

Sportliche Grüße,
Jan


----------



## Sabo.g (11. Oktober 2010)

Wer schlecht wenn ich mit dem Rotwild kommen würde. Ich glaube das mein Rennrad nicht wirklich zweckmäßig im Gelände wäre. 

MFG Sabo


----------



## nearest2thepin (12. Oktober 2010)

Sabo.g schrieb:


> Wer schlecht wenn ich mit dem Rotwild kommen würde. Ich glaube das mein Rennrad nicht wirklich zweckmäßig im Gelände wäre.
> 
> MFG Sabo



Du siehst, mit Rotwild kenne ich mich wirklich nicht aus. Aber auch für Rennräder gilt: Nur ein totes Rotwild ist ein gutes Rotwild! Och, bring's doch mal mit!

Gruß,
Jan


----------



## plattsnacker (14. Oktober 2010)

Hi Jungs,

ich kann heute Abend doch nicht mitfahren.

Insgesamt ist ja (ferienbedingt?) die Zusage in LMB sehr gering.

Falls die Tour ganz ausfällt, postet es hier bitte, damit ich ihn in LMB streichen kann, da sich evtl. neue Mitfahrer danach richten...

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## nearest2thepin (14. Oktober 2010)

Moin Männer,

muss absagen, KzH.

Gruß,
Jan


----------



## shbiker (14. Oktober 2010)

Ok, Männer,

scheint so, als ob ich der letzte Fahrwillige für heute abend bin. Sollte sich keiner hier melden werde ich mir den Umweg über den Bahnhof sparen und gleich ins Gelände fahren.

Bis dann

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZRRadon (14. Oktober 2010)

Moin Männer,

bin heute auch nicht dabei. Habe meinen schwarzen Blitz gerade geputzt und möchte nicht, das er schmutzig wird. Kleiner Scherz. Meine Frau hat heute Ausgang. Bis die Tage Nico


----------



## plattsnacker (14. Oktober 2010)

ZRRadon schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> bin heute auch nicht dabei. Habe meinen schwarzen Blitz gerade geputzt und möchte nicht, das er schmutzig wird. Kleiner Scherz. Meine Frau hat heute Ausgang. Bis die Tage Nico


Aus der Küche, oder aus dem Hause ?


----------



## ZRRadon (14. Oktober 2010)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Aus der Küche, oder aus dem Hause ?



Erst in mein Ehebett, dann aus dem Hause;-)


----------



## plattsnacker (18. Oktober 2010)

Moin,

es ist bald wieder *Winterpokalzeit*!

Es werden noch Teammitglieder gesucht, um mit mir das Team "Sachsenwaldpioniere" bis Ende März auf Platz 1 im Ranking zu pushen 

Klicken, beitreten und warmfahren unter:
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/

Sehr komfortabel füllt sich die Punkteliste, wenn man ohnehin schon die Trainingsverwaltung auf MTB-News.de  nutzt.

Gruss
Christian


----------



## shbiker (18. Oktober 2010)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> es ist bald wieder *Winterpokalzeit*!
> 
> ...


 
Moin Chrischan,

Olli hat´s schon "angedroht" , logisch bin ich dabei. Hat für mich zwar den Nachteil mein Training doppelt erfassen zu müssen, aber mach ich ja gerne.
Schnacken wir Donnerstag mal drüber.

bis dann
Jörg


PS: hab Sonntag unsere "Hausrunde" festgelegt! Durch den Sachsenwald nach Tittau, über den alten Bahndamm nach Bad Oldesloh, von hier wieder über einen alten schönen Bahndamm nach Henstedt - Ulzburg und dann über den Alsterwanderweg und Hamburg Stadtmitte nach Hause. Pause natürlich bei Jan. 
Ach ja, 152 km


----------



## nearest2thepin (18. Oktober 2010)

shbiker schrieb:


> Moin Chrischan,
> 
> PS: hab Sonntag unsere "Hausrunde" festgelegt! Durch den Sachsenwald nach Tittau, über den alten Bahndamm nach Bad Oldesloh, von hier wieder über einen alten schönen Bahndamm nach Henstedt - Ulzburg und dann über den Alsterwanderweg und Hamburg Stadtmitte nach Hause. Pause natürlich bei Jan.
> Ach ja, 152 km



Ja gern! Der Carport wird vorher zum Lazarett umgebaut, und ich werde, nachdem alle eingetrudelt und ärztlich versorgt sind, ein gepflegtes Fläschchen aufmachen und das Champagnerklima genießen...

@Nico und alle richtigen Sportler: S21 bis Berliner Tor, dort umsteigen in die S1 Richtung Poppenbüttel.

​


----------



## plattsnacker (20. Oktober 2010)

Moin LongDistance-Jörg,
Moin Jan,
Moin @ Rest der Bande,

wollen wir wegen des für morgen angekündigten schlechten Wetters den Nightride auf heute vorverlegen ?

Was haltet ihr davon ?

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## ZRRadon (20. Oktober 2010)

Moin Männer, mir ist es momentan zu nass-kalt. Wer fährt, dem wünsche ich viel Spaß 

Gruß Nico


----------



## shbiker (20. Oktober 2010)

Moin Chrischan, moin Männer,

mir sind beide Tage recht, allerdings sind die Wettervorhersagen für Morgen in der Tat die schlechteren. Was nicht heist, das es heute eine gemütliche Tour werden wird.
Ich schaue gegen 19.00 noch einmal ins Forum und schließe mich der Mehrheit an. 
Sollte das Wetter zu mies werden kann ich auch den Rollentrainer quälen
bis denne 

Jörg


----------



## nearest2thepin (20. Oktober 2010)

Heute kann ich nicht.

Und wie isses mit Nightride am Samstag abend???

Gruß an alle Sportler,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (20. Oktober 2010)

nearest2thepin schrieb:


> Heute kann ich nicht.
> 
> Und wie isses mit Nightride am Samstag abend???
> 
> ...



Ok, ok, dann lassen wir es heute. Und morgen wohl auch, wenn die Wettervorhersage stimmt.
Samstag könnte ich evtl. auch, aber erst zur Nightridezeit.

Gruss
Christian


----------



## shbiker (20. Oktober 2010)

Sorry,

Samstag kann ich leider nicht. bbin am WE bei Schwiegereltern. Aber für heute und morgen habt ihr recht, zu mies was Petrus da anbietet.

bis dann

Jörg


----------



## plattsnacker (21. Oktober 2010)

Moin ihr Kaltfüssler,

kurz zur Info, nicht das ich diesen Winter wieder alleine biken muss:

H&S hat MTB-Winterschuhe von 220 auf 139  runtergesetzt ( Shimano ) , bzw. Diadora

Den Northwave Celsius Arctic ( Temperaturbereich -35 bis +5 C° ) !!!  gibt's bei Wiggle in UK für umgerechnet ca. 150  statt 199 Listenpreis.

Die Normalversion des Northwave Celsius ( -10 bis +15C° ) geht bei mir jetzt in die 3. Wintersaison, ohne Verschleiß ( außer 1x kostenlosen Schnürsenkelverschlußtausch ) bei 6-10 Std. wöchentlichem Gebrauch.

Nein, ich bekomme keine Werbeprämie 
Möchte nur nicht wieder diese Ausfälle, wie letzten Winter...

Gruss
Christian


----------



## nearest2thepin (21. Oktober 2010)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Nein, ich bekomme keine Werbeprämie
> Möchte nur nicht wieder diese Ausfälle, wie letzten Winter...
> 
> Gruss
> Christian



Nee, Werbeprämie bekommst Du nicht - bei der Konsumlaune gehört Dir der Laden bald! Gehört Dir nicht auch Rigips???

Mit marktwirtschaftlichem Gruß

Jan


----------



## niklt3 (24. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute,
habe schon ein bisschen gelesen und wäre sehr interessiert mal mitzufahren. komme aus neuschönningstedt und bin sonst mit dem rr unterwegs. keine mtb-erfahrungen. was benötige ich denn zwingend um festzustellen ob mir mtb gefällt? klamotten habe ich aus dem rr-bereich, helm ebenfalls und als fahhrad hätte ich ein giant terrago mit federgabel und shimano-schaltung. ist allerdings eine schwalbe strassenbereifung drauf. habt ihr eine regelmässige runde? würdet ihr mich mitnehmen? macht das überhaupt sinn? fragen über fragen. möchte nur nicht den winter über versauern und im frühjahr bei null anfangen.

danke für eine antwort gruss niklt3


----------



## shbiker (25. Oktober 2010)

Moin niklt3

unsere gemeinsamen Ausfahrten finden (fast) immer am Donnerstag abend 20.00 Uhr statt. Den Termin findest du unter der Rubrik "Fahrgemeinschaften". Treffpunkt ist der Reinbeker Bahnhof, Sophienstraße gegenüber Nr. 7., beim Busparkplatz.
Mit einem MTB mit Federgabel und deiner Radbekleidung aus dem RR - Bereich bist du erst einmal gut ausgestattet. Ordentlich Lampen dran wäre sinnvoll, da wir um 20.00 Uhr schon bei Dunkelheit fahren sogar ein muss. Eine Lampe auf dem Helm/ an der Stirn ist auch sehr hilfreich, da so im Wald die Kurven besser ausgeleuchtet werden.
Wald ist auch das Stichwort für die Bereifung. Matsch und Laub machen die Böden nun wieder recht rutschig, so dass eine Straßenbereifung Probleme bereiten wird. Ein stark porfilierter MTB Reifen sollte schon sein. Muß ja zum Anfang nicht gerade der teuerste sein
Wie du bei Dunkelheit generell klar kommst kannst auch nur du einschätzen. Ein paar Proberunden bei Tageslicht können sicher nicht schaden. Wir fahren bei Dunkelheit sicher nicht mehr die schwersten Abschnitte, aber Spaß wollen wir schon haben

Ansonsten bleibt mir nur dich zum Ausprobieren einzuladen. Anmelden unter "Fahrgemeischaften" und das Sofa schonen.
Irgend ein Donnerstag
Bis dann

Jörg


----------



## plattsnacker (25. Oktober 2010)

Moin,

am 01. November beginnt die  *Winterpokalzeit*!

Es werden noch* 2 *Teammitglieder gesucht, um mit mir das Team "Sachsenwaldpioniere" bis Ende März auf Platz 1 im Ranking zu pushen 

Klicken, beitreten und warmfahren unter:
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/

Sehr komfortabel füllt sich die Punkteliste, wenn man ohnehin schon die Trainingsverwaltung auf MTB-News.de  nutzt.

Gruss
Christian


----------



## nearest2thepin (26. Oktober 2010)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> es werden noch* 2 *teammitglieder gesucht, um mit mir das team "sachsenwaldpioniere" bis ende märz auf platz 1 im ranking zu pushen



*1*


----------



## Sabo.g (26. Oktober 2010)

Moin, war heute einer von Euch im Sachsenwald Höhe Kreuzung Aumühle - Friedrichsruh mit einem silbernen "Trekkingbike" unterwegs gewesen?

MFG Sabo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (27. Oktober 2010)

Sabo.g schrieb:


> Moin, war heute einer von Euch im Sachsenwald Höhe Kreuzung Aumühle - Friedrichsruh mit einem silbernen "Trekkingbike" unterwegs gewesen?
> 
> MFG Sabo


Nööö, wir haben eher Hollandräder  

Sehen wir uns morgen, Do, zum Nightride um 20 Uhr ?

Gruss
Christian


----------



## plattsnacker (27. Oktober 2010)

nearest2thepin schrieb:


> *1*




Was ist eigentlich mit unserem Nabengeschalteten ??  
Noch am Rahmen wienern, oder die Nase voll vom Geesthang ?


----------



## rockriderSH (27. Oktober 2010)

Moin Männer,

nun gebe ich mal wieder meinen Senf dazu.

1. Winterpokal - Unser Team ist sehr stark aufgestellt würde ich behaupten. Toll, dass ihr euch gemeldet habt !! Leider Vermisse ich noch unseren eisenbiegenden Karatefreak, der sich in letzter Zeit leider etwas zurückgezogen hat.

2. Natürlich sehen wir uns alle morgen Abend zum Nightride Chrischan !! Ehrensache !! Leider soll das Wetter nur nicht so richtig mitspielen.

3. Würde gerne das Thema Weihnachts - ToH in die Runde schmeißen.

4. Würde gerne zum Saisonabschluss noch einmal einen Tagestripp in den Harz machen.

Gruß

Olli


----------



## plattsnacker (27. Oktober 2010)

..  





rockriderSH schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> nun gebe ich mal wieder meinen Senf dazu.
> 
> ...


----------



## niklt3 (27. Oktober 2010)

hallo und vielen dank für die antwort @shbiker. wie lange, weit, hoch und schmutzig fahrt ihr denn und wo geht es lang?. werde mir dann wohl noch stollenmängtel besorgen und dann mal schauen ob ich es do. schaffe.
gruss jan


----------



## plattsnacker (27. Oktober 2010)

niklt3 schrieb:


> hallo und vielen dank für die antwort @shbiker. wie lange, weit, hoch und schmutzig fahrt ihr denn und wo geht es lang?. werde mir dann wohl noch stollenmängtel besorgen und dann mal schauen ob ich es do. schaffe.
> gruss jan



Hallo Jan,

wenn Du nicht sicher bist, ob sich die Investition in NobbyNics o.ä. lohnt, kann ich Dir gerne ein Paar alte Marin-Decken für ein paar Touren leihen.

Falls Du Interesse hast: NullEinsSiebenEinsSiebenAchtEinsSiebenZwoNeunVier

Wir fahren meist so 2 bis 2 1/2 Std. mit 30-35 km. Näheres siehe LMB. Morgen wird sich ein Gartenschlauch nach der Tour sicherlich anbieten.

Gruss
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (27. Oktober 2010)

niklt3 schrieb:


> hallo und vielen dank für die antwort @shbiker. wie lange, weit, hoch und schmutzig fahrt ihr denn und wo geht es lang?. werde mir dann wohl noch stollenmängtel besorgen und dann mal schauen ob ich es do. schaffe.
> gruss jan


Hi Jan,
mit dieser Decke 
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k361/a37915/smart-sam-performance-orc-225-draht.html 
sollte es sowohl im Wald, als auch auf der Straße klappen. Für kleines Geld...

Gruss
Christian


----------



## shbiker (27. Oktober 2010)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> 1. Winterpokal - Unser Team ist sehr stark aufgestellt würde ich behaupten. Toll, dass ihr euch gemeldet habt !! Leider Vermisse ich noch unseren eisenbiegenden Karatefreak, der sich in letzter Zeit leider etwas zurückgezogen hat.


 
Ich glaube Nico ist entäuscht, dass es für Kampfsport und Kraftsport beim Winterpokal keine Punkte gibt. Vieleich sollten wir da Teamintern ein Lösung finden 
Ansonsten gilt immernoch der Leitsatz: "Sieger werden im Winter gemacht!"


----------



## niklt3 (28. Oktober 2010)

vielen dank für das nette leihangebot und den link. da ich in der euphorie natürlich verpennt habe das mein sohn heute geburtstag hat wird es heute leider nichts. komme gerne darauf zurück. viel spass heute gruss jan


----------



## shbiker (28. Oktober 2010)

Coole Tour Männer,

ich finde, wir sollten uns umbenennen, z. B. in die "Mud - Racer" oder so. Ich habe immernoch Waldboden zwischen den Zähnen
War super,

bis die (hoffentlich trockenen) Tage

Jörg


----------



## plattsnacker (28. Oktober 2010)

shbiker schrieb:


> Coole Tour Männer,
> 
> ich finde, wir sollten uns umbenennen, z. B. in die "Mud - Racer" oder so. Ich habe immernoch Waldboden zwischen den Zähnen
> War super,
> ...



Schiete, seggt Fiete.

Duschen soll helfen 


Die Tour von eben als GPX gezippt im Anhang.

Bei mir waren es 30 km, 1:35 Std., 18.65 AVG, und 280 Hm

Gute Nacht John Boy

Chrischan


----------



## rockriderSH (29. Oktober 2010)

Moin Männer,

ich habe mir richtig Sorgen um unsere Waschmaschine gemacht 

Habe dann den ausgespülten Sand genommen und einfach die Sandkiste meiner Kinder neu befüllt .... habe noch Sand übrig ... wer braucht noch etwas ?? 

Nee, war echt wieder super !! Mich hat es sehr gefreut, dass wir gestern wieder mit einer solch großen Truppe gefahren sind !!

Bis denne und schönes WE

Olli


----------



## shbiker (31. Oktober 2010)

Moin Olli,

tut mir leid, dass ich schon unterwegs war heute Morgen. Aber ich wollte den Weg über die Stormannsche Schweiz in den Hahnheider Forst unbedingt noch machen! Super Tour , traumhafte Landschaft. Leider war das Wetter dann doch schlechter als gestern noch angesagt, ab Mittag Regen, Regen, Regen.
Den Bereich südlich Großensee sollten wir aber noch einmal genauer unter die Stollen nehmen. Ich war erstaunt wie herlich sich dort biken läßt. Die Wirklichkeit stimmt dort aber nicht so ganz mit meiner Karte überein. Hier heißt es Ortskunde aufbauen!!!

Bis dann

Jörg


----------



## rockriderSH (1. November 2010)

Moin Männer,

mach dir keine Gedanken Joergi !! Ich war gestern auch noch unterwegs und kam dann auch in den Regen. War aber trotzdem eine schöne Runde. 

DENKT DARAN - AB HEUTE IST WINTERPOKAL - JEDE MINUTE AUF DEM BIKE ZÄHLT 

Gruß

Olli


----------



## rockriderSH (1. November 2010)

Moin, 

ich noch mal !! Es tragen schon die ersten übermotivierten ihre Kilometer vom Wochenende ein. Ja, ja !! Eigentlich gilt es doch erst ab heute !!!

Gruß

Olli


----------



## plattsnacker (1. November 2010)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich noch mal !! Es tragen schon die ersten übermotivierten ihre Kilometer vom Wochenende ein. Ja, ja !! Eigentlich gilt es doch erst ab heute !!!
> 
> ...


Nee nee, das war schon heute, was ich da gefahren u. eingetragen habe 
Habe nicht einmal die 57 min. Fahrt zur Arbeit aufgerundet, damit Du mit dem Ergometer bei Schietwetter auch 'ne Chance hast 

Fährt Donnerstag jemand trotz Regen mit mir ? Vorteil: Der Dreck trocknet nicht so an...

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shbiker (1. November 2010)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Fährt Donnerstag jemand trotz Regen mit mir ? Vorteil: Der Dreck trocknet nicht so an...
> 
> Gruss
> Chrischan


 

Logisch, das meiste fällt sowie so vorbei. Und wenn die Meteorologen recht behalten ist das ´ne ganze Menge.

Cool übrigens, was ihr heute schon geleistet habt. Bei mir stand einfach Laufen auf dem Programm. Und was soll ich sagen, mein rechter Fuß zickt doch endlich etwas weniger rum! Ein Hoch auf die alten Hasen unter den Ärzten.

Bis Donnerstag
(Regenzeug testen)

Jörg


----------



## rockriderSH (1. November 2010)

Moin Männer,

wer ist mst82 ??

Gruß

Olli


----------



## plattsnacker (1. November 2010)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> wer ist mst82 ??
> 
> ...


Hi Olli,
schau in meine Profilnachrichten. Matthias ( mst82 ) möchte demnächst unsere Gruppe verstärken und hat mich gefragt, ob er unser Winterpokalteam vervollständigen darf. Why not ??

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## rockriderSH (2. November 2010)

Moin Männer,

ich bin Donnerstag leider raus, da meine Frau und ich kurzfristig zu einem Geburtstag eingeladen worden sind.

Was ist eigentlich mit dem Harztag ??

Wie sieht's bei euch am 13.11.2010 aus ??

Morgens hin abends zurück !!

Gruß

Olli


----------



## shbiker (3. November 2010)

Moin Männer,

16 Tage Vorhersage beim Deutschen Wetterdienst heute für den 13. November, bezogen auf Altenau und Bad Lauterberg:

-2 bis +9° C, leicht bewölkt.

Wenn das Wetter sich so zeigen wird bin ich dabei. 
Wir haben immerhin schon November und es kann auch viel ungemütlicher werden. Fürs frieren 6 Stunden Autofahrt wäre dann nicht so mein Ding. 

Aber so.

Bis dann 

Jörg


----------



## plattsnacker (3. November 2010)

Moin,

wenn ich die Ergebnisseliste des Winterpokals ansehe, bin ich gespannt auf die Ausrede von Jan am Donnerstag 

Regenzeug schon zurechtgelegt ?


----------



## rockriderSH (3. November 2010)

Moin Männer,

habe die Wettervorhersage für den Harz Event auch bereits gecheckt !! Wenn es so bleibt sollten wir das Ding doch mal angehen !! Schlecht wäre es nur, wenn es vorher schon Schnee geben sollte, der dann durch die Temp. liegenbleibt !!

Wir beobachten das Ganze )

man man man..... das gibt Punkte )

Olli


----------



## plattsnacker (3. November 2010)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> man man man..... das gibt Punkte )


Zählt die Anfahrt auch ?


----------



## rockriderSH (3. November 2010)

Chrischan,

bei mir schon !! Ich fahre mit dem Rad da mal schnell hin 

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockriderSH (4. November 2010)

Moin Männer,

ihr fahrt nicht wirklich heute oder ??

Olli


----------



## shbiker (4. November 2010)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> ihr fahrt nicht wirklich heute oder ??
> 
> Olli


 
Doch,

aber nicht draußen


----------



## plattsnacker (4. November 2010)

Because the puddles are not deep enough, the nightride will unfortunately not take place today


----------



## shbiker (4. November 2010)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Because the puddles are not deep enough, the nightride will unfortunately not take place today


 

Oh, cooool,

Plattdeutsch


----------



## nearest2thepin (4. November 2010)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wenn ich die Ergebnisseliste des Winterpokals ansehe, bin ich gespannt auf die Ausrede von Jan am Donnerstag
> 
> Regenzeug schon zurechtgelegt ?



Ausrede hab ich keine, aber einen Grund: Olli, wir müssen meine Bremsen entlüften, vorne die schleift ohne Ende. Ich brauch da Deine Expertise...

Den Harztag muss ich noch im geeigneten Moment im Zentralkomitee einkippen.

Ausgebremste Grüße,
Jan


----------



## rockriderSH (5. November 2010)

Moin Jan,

lass uns schnacken !! Helfe gern !! Kommst am besten mit deinem Geschoss vorbei ) 

Gruß

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (5. November 2010)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Moin Jan,
> 
> lass uns schnacken !! Helfe gern !! Kommst am besten mit deinem Geschoss vorbei )
> 
> ...




By the way,
wollen wir in unsererm Interessengemeinschaftthread mal eine Liste anlegen, mit den Info's, wer welches (Spezial-)Werkzeug hat ?
Ich hätte z.B. ein Formula-Entlüftungsset (noch ohne Erfahrung), welches ich leihweise im Team zur Verfügung stellen würde...

Ebenso könnte man z.B. aufführen, wer welche "Werkstattkompetenzen" hat.

Was haltet ihr davon ? Oder überflüssig ?

Gruss
Christian


----------



## rockriderSH (5. November 2010)

Moin Chrischan,

sehr gute Idee.

Hat jemand mal etwas von Nico gehört ??

Gruß

Olli


----------



## plattsnacker (5. November 2010)

IG ist erweitert um Werkzeugliste + Schrauberfahrung ggf. m.d.B. um Vervollständigung


----------



## shbiker (6. November 2010)

nearest2thepin schrieb:


> Ausrede hab ich keine, aber einen Grund: Olli, wir müssen meine Bremsen entlüften, vorne die schleift ohne Ende. Ich brauch da Deine Expertise...
> 
> 
> Ausgebremste Grüße,
> Jan


 
Jan,

check ´mal deine Bremsbeläge. Ich hatte vorne nun auch Probleme mit schleifenden Bremsen. Die Beläge waren fast verschlissen. Ich habe heute getauscht und siehe da, funktioniert wieder perfekt.

Jörg


----------



## rockriderSH (7. November 2010)

Moin Männer,

habe heute etwas für die Teamwertung getan !! Bin über Tatenberg, den Elbdeich, bis Geestacht, Escheburg, Friedrichsruh wieder nach hause. Sehr schönes Wetter und ich bin total platt. 

Bis denne 

Olli


----------



## shbiker (7. November 2010)

Moin Männer,

ich habe das gute Wetter genutzt um noch einmal meine Marathon - Passion zu pflegen. Einmal Bad Oldeslohe und zurück. Ich glaube halb Holstein steht unter Wasser. Unser geliebter "Billetrail" war heute im Vollwaschgang. Das Wasser stand heute Nachmittag noch so tief auf dem Trail am Bahndamm, dass die Schuhe durchtauchen mussten. Sauberer ist er aber leider deswegen nicht gerade.

Wird Donnerstag immer noch eklig werden. Endlich Herbst.:kotz:

Jörg


----------



## rockriderSH (7. November 2010)

Schöne Tour Jörgi,

wir haben dieses WE für Punkte gesorgt !!

Uns Chrischan wird sicherlich die "in der Woche Punkte" einfahren.

Unglaublich was für Punktestände bei manchen Teams schon auf dem Zettel stehen.

Gruß

Olli


----------



## rockriderSH (7. November 2010)

Moin Männer,

ich noch mal. Ich habe gerade das Wetter für St. Andreasberg am nächsten Samstag gecheckt. Sieht eher nach Schneeschuhen als nach Bike aus. Die jetzige Kaltfront bringt dem Harz den ersten Schnee. Ich würde sonst gerne mit euch in unserem Revier wildern. Samstag könnten wir dann ja auch endlich mal wieder im Hellen fahren und ich denke, dass es leichter sein dürfte, das OK von den "Lieben" für 3 Stünchen als für einen ganzen Tag zu bekommen. Was meint ihr dazu ?? Chrischan, wir helfen dann auch beim Tapezieren 

Gruß

Olli


----------



## plattsnacker (7. November 2010)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> ich noch mal. Ich habe gerade das Wetter für St. Andreasberg am nächsten Samstag gecheckt. Sieht eher nach Schneeschuhen als nach Bike aus. Die jetzige Kaltfront bringt dem Harz den ersten Schnee. Ich würde sonst gerne mit euch in unserem Revier wildern. Samstag könnten wir dann ja auch endlich mal wieder im Hellen fahren und ich denke, dass es leichter sein dürfte, das OK von den "Lieben" für 3 Stünchen als für einen ganzen Tag zu bekommen. Was meint ihr dazu ?? Chrischan, wir helfen dann auch beim Tapezieren
> 
> ...


Moin Jungs,

Freitag sind meine Schneeschuhe  und 'ne Regenjacke aus England angekommen 
Der bereits beworbene Northwave Celsius Arctic ( -35 bis +5 Grad ), also nur noch das Problem mit der Antragstellung für den Harz...

Aber ich könnte eh frühestens am 28.11., was für den Harz, wie auch für ein ToH am Tage gelten würde. 

Tapezieren hat sich erledigt.  Heute sind bereits Bilder an die Wände gekommen. Jetzt nur noch die Steuererklärung, Keller ordnen und Bikewartung.

Ach ja, wer mir an Wochenenden hinterlistig das gelbe Winterpokaltrikot abnimmt, wird mit Rückgabe in der Folgewoche und kalten Füßen bei einstelligen Temperaturen bestraft    


Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## shbiker (8. November 2010)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> 
> Ach ja, wer mir an Wochenenden hinterlistig das gelbe Winterpokaltrikot abnimmt, wird mit Rückgabe in der Folgewoche und kalten Füßen bei einstelligen Temperaturen bestraft
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZRRadon (8. November 2010)

Moin Männer! Doch, doch mich gibts auch noch. Meine Familie lag 2 Wochen flach und außerdem hab ich ja angekündigt, dass mir das Wetter zu kalt und zu nass ist. Verlege meine sportlichen Aktivitäten lieber in den überdachten Bereich - bin nicht so hart wie Jan  (gute Besserung!). Vielleicht komme ich spontan bei Sonnenschein mal mit. Was ist den eigentlich aus der Idee mit Saunieren am WE Abends geworden. Da würde ich auf jeden Fall mitziehen . 

Bis die Tage Gruß ZRRADON


----------



## shbiker (8. November 2010)

ZRRadon schrieb:


> Moin Männer!
> Was ist den eigentlich aus der Idee mit Saunieren am WE Abends geworden. Da würde ich auf jeden Fall mitziehen .
> 
> Bis die Tage Gruß ZRRADON


 
Das wäre dann ja ein ToH mir weniger als ohne Helm. Stärkt aber die Abwehrkräfte und macht warme Füße. Könnte mir vorstellen da auch mitzukommen.

Gruß

Jörg


----------



## shbiker (10. November 2010)

War das ekelig:kotz:.

Sprühregen über fast 3 Stunden. Zum Glück war der Wind nicht all zu schlimm.
Hoffentlich ist morgen besseres Wetter. Wer fährt morgen alles??

Bis denne

Jörg


----------



## plattsnacker (11. November 2010)

shbiker schrieb:


> War das ekelig:kotz:.
> 
> Sprühregen über fast 3 Stunden. Zum Glück war der Wind nicht all zu schlimm.
> Hoffentlich ist morgen besseres Wetter. Wer fährt morgen alles??
> ...


Ich bin dabei, muss mir nur noch eine Strategie überlegen, wie ich Dir trotz gemeinsamer Tour das gelbe WP-Trikot wieder abnehmen kann 

Ich hoffe Du machst das alles zum Spass ( 3 Std. Regentour ) und nicht nur wegen des gelben Trikots 

@Team:
Wäre schön, wenn wir nachher mehr als nur 2 Leutz sind. 
*Oder ist Terminverschiebung auf Freitag 20 Uhr gewünscht ?* Laut Wetteronline sinnvoll.

@Matthias(mst82), ist Deine Lampe schon da ?  Wenn nicht, nimm meine 2. Lampe solange. Musst nur zum Bahnhof finden im Dunkeln.

@Jan: Es ist Winterpokal !!   Sonst würde Nico gerne Punkte im Keller sammeln.



Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## plattsnacker (11. November 2010)

Heute rockt der Krähenwald / das Bergedorfer Gehölz

Treffpunkt "Schatzkammer" in Reinbek ( im Wendehammer ) um 10:25 Uhr, Start 10:30 Uhr

Dauer: 60 min.


----------



## shbiker (11. November 2010)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Du machst das alles zum Spass ( 3 Std. Regentour ) und nicht nur wegen des gelben Trikots
> 
> 
> Gruss
> Chrischan


 

Moin Christian,

nein, nein, ich mache das nur wegen des gelben Trikot. Wer braucht schon Training????

Was die Tour heute abend angeht könnte ich auch mit einem verschieben auf Morgen abend leben. Die Wetterdienste melden für heute abend auch auffrischenden bis stürmischen Wind. Da kann im Wald auch schon einmal der ein oder andere Ast runter kommen. Alternativ können wir auch nach dem Motto "Augen zu und durch" fahren.

Bis dann

Jörg


----------



## Ma_Ki (11. November 2010)

Ihr habt`s gut.... vormittags bei Licht in der Woche fahren....
Immerhin habe ich jetzt eine Kopflampe (Sigma 25 Lux) und kann jetzt auch auf breiten Wegen nachts langsam durch den Sachsenwald düsen... Immerhin !  Sobald ich das mit dem "mit Kopflampe fahren" ausgetestet habe, fahre ich gern mal bei euch mit....


----------



## plattsnacker (11. November 2010)

shbiker schrieb:


> Moin Christian,
> 
> nein, nein, ich mache das nur wegen des gelben Trikot. Wer braucht schon Training????
> 
> ...


Hi, 
ist vielleicht gar nicht so unvernünftig, bis Mo zu warten. Was sagen denn die anderen dazu ? Könntet ihr Mo ? 

Im Krähenwald haben sich eben 400 Hm in 75 min. und 19 km zusammengesammelt. Außerdem nach 15 min. noch einen anderen MTBer (Nik aus Bdorf, natürlich auch Canyon-Pilot ) getroffen und gemeinsam gekurbelt. Vielleicht schließt er sich unserer Runde an. Licht hat er. Und Kondi auch mehr als genug ( Ironman... )

Also, was machen wir ?

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## plattsnacker (11. November 2010)

Ma_Ki schrieb:


> Ihr habt`s gut.... vormittags bei Licht in der Woche fahren....



Work-Life-Balance   





Bis demnächst beim Nightride


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockriderSH (11. November 2010)

Moin moin,

was geht denn jetzt hier ab !! Ich sag ja immer wieder ... Leistungsgruppen !!! Meine Meinung... wenn es wirklich sauen soll, dann warten wir bis Montag !!! Ich habe persönlich nicht so große Lust wenn es von oben und von unten saut Rad zu fahren.

Gruß

Olli


----------



## mittwoch (11. November 2010)

Moin an alle Schlamrutscher und Heißdüsen,

wann wird denn gefahren?


Dirk


----------



## mittwoch (11. November 2010)

Moin,

so ich gehe jetzt, mach feierabend. 

Also ich bin für Montag. Wenns denn keiner bestimmen will!!!!!

Dirk


----------



## rockriderSH (11. November 2010)

Montag !!


----------



## shbiker (11. November 2010)

9 Beaufort vorhergesagt und auf dem Regenradar ist Nass von oben zu sehen. Ich werden jetzt den Rollentrainer aufbauen.

Hoffen wir auf Montag


----------



## mittwoch (11. November 2010)

Viel spaß bei der langeweile auf dem Ding.

Deine Frau kann dir ja mal einen Eimer Wasser ins Gesicht kippen. Damit du das gefühlt fürs Element nicht vergisst!!!


Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shbiker (11. November 2010)

mittwoch schrieb:


> Viel spaß bei der langeweile auf dem Ding.
> 
> Deine Frau kann dir ja mal einen Eimer Wasser ins Gesicht kippen. Damit du das gefühlt fürs Element nicht vergisst!!!
> 
> ...


 
Alles eine Frage der richtigen Mukke!!
Die Rolle ist schon hart, bietet aber auch gute Möglichkeiten bei schlechtem Wetter zu trainieren. Ich habe mich mittlerweile daran gewöhnt und empfinde es durchaus als Kurzweilig. Zugegeben, der Wald ist besser


----------



## nearest2thepin (11. November 2010)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> @Jan: Es ist Winterpokal !!   Sonst würde Nico gerne Punkte im Keller sammeln.
> 
> Gruss
> Chrischan



Beim Winterpokal muss ich pausieren, das zieht sich hin.

@ alle Minutenfresser in ihren Kellern: Nehmt bitte das Laktatpflaster am Ohrläppchen ab, bevor Ihr morgens aus dem Haus geht 

Grüße aus dem Dachgeschoss,
Jan


----------



## Ma_Ki (12. November 2010)

shbiker schrieb:


> Alles eine Frage der richtigen Mukke!!
> Die Rolle ist schon hart, bietet aber auch gute Möglichkeiten bei schlechtem Wetter zu trainieren. Ich habe mich mittlerweile daran gewöhnt und empfinde es durchaus als Kurzweilig. Zugegeben, der Wald ist besser


.. oder des richtigen Videos... Ich habe mir mehrere MTB-Videos, die mit Helmkamera aufgenommen wurden, auf mein Laptop kopiert, welches vor dem Hometrainer liegt. Eine Stunde ist schon irgendwie zu schaffen... dann wid es allerdings hart


----------



## shbiker (12. November 2010)

Ma_Ki schrieb:


> .. oder des richtigen Videos... Ich habe mir mehrere MTB-Videos, die mit Helmkamera aufgenommen wurden, auf mein Laptop kopiert, welches vor dem Hometrainer liegt. Eine Stunde ist schon irgendwie zu schaffen... dann wid es allerdings hart


 
Auch ´ne gute Idee


----------



## rockriderSH (13. November 2010)

Hallo Männer,

ich habe ein unheimliches Mitteilungsbedürfnis 

Ich sage nur:

https://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2074

123 meins !!! 

Jetzt beginnt das Warten 

Überlege gerade tatsächlich, ob ich noch ne Runde fahre. 

Gruß

Olli


----------



## shbiker (13. November 2010)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Hallo Männer,
> 
> ich habe ein unheimliches Mitteilungsbedürfnis
> 
> ...


 
Na, da bin ich ja mal gespannt Glückwunsch! Dann haben wir ja mit deiner Frau bald die erste Sachsenwaldpionierin, sobald dein jetziges Rad frei ist!?

Leider werde ich es heute nicht schaffen noch eine Runde zu fahren, hab  noch das ein oder andere zu erledigen. Werde mal mit Petrus ein ernstes Wort reden. Vieleicht läßt er ja die angesagten Wolken für Morgen schon über dem Meer abregnen

Bis dann, viel Spaß

Jörg


----------



## rockriderSH (13. November 2010)

Joergi,

ich bin für morgen "on stand by".

Gruß

Olli


----------



## shbiker (13. November 2010)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Joergi,
> 
> ich bin für morgen "on stand by".
> 
> ...


 

Olli, 

ab Mittag soll es wieder trocken werden. Das flüstern zumindest meine Winterwettermeteorologen

Wir telefonieren. Elbdeich????

schönen Abend noch

Jörg


----------



## rockriderSH (14. November 2010)

Elbdeich wäre auch mein Vorschlag !!

Lass uns mal 1400 hundert anpeilen !!

Telefonieren noch mal kurz OK ??

Gruß

Olli


----------



## plattsnacker (15. November 2010)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Montag !!




Moin Jungs,

die ausgefallenen Nightrides der KW. 44 und 45 werden also heute nachgeholt.

Start wie gehabt um 20 Uhr am S-Bahnhof Reinbek.

Geplant sind also ca. 70 km, 750 Hm bei 5 Std. Fahrzeit.

Es empfiehlt sich ein zweiter Lampenakku, sowie ein zweiter Wecker für Dienstag 


Bis nachher

Chrischan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shbiker (15. November 2010)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> die ausgefallenen Nightrides der KW. 44 und 45 werden also heute nachgeholt.
> 
> ...


 

Da braucht aber jemand Punkte
Wenn mein Sportarzt heute Nachmittag nicht mit dem Kopf schüttelt bin ich dabei !!!
Gelb hin, Gelb her, hier wird trainiert

bis nachher

Jörg


----------



## plattsnacker (15. November 2010)

shbiker schrieb:


> Da braucht aber jemand Punkte
> Wenn mein Sportarzt heute Nachmittag nicht mit dem Kopf schüttelt bin ich dabei !!!
> Gelb hin, Gelb her, hier wird trainiert
> 
> ...


@Jörg: 
Mein Eintrag im WP ( K-Geburtstag ) sollte eigentlich nur zur Belustigung beitragen. Nun lässt er sich doch nicht mehr löschen, wird aber mit real 
erbrachter Leistung verechnet  , denn hier wird ja nicht besch...

Das Gelbe geht Ende März eh an Dich, da ich im Januar für ca. 3-4 Wochen ausfallen werde. 

Hoffentlich bis nachher

Hochachtungsvoll  

Chrischan


----------



## shbiker (15. November 2010)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> @Jörg:
> 
> Das Gelbe geht Ende März eh an Dich, da ich im Januar für ca. 3-4 Wochen ausfallen werde.
> 
> ...


 

Mal sehen wer im Sommer im "Gelb" fährt. Lass Jan ersteinmal wieder richtig gesund werden. Und mal schauen wie es bei mir weiter läuft. Unser kleines Geplänkel finde ich aber auf jedenfall hochmotivierend

bis nachher

Jörg


----------



## nearest2thepin (15. November 2010)

shbiker schrieb:


> Mal sehen wer im Sommer im "Gelb" fährt. Lass Jan ersteinmal wieder richtig gesund werden. Und mal schauen wie es bei mir weiter läuft. Unser kleines Geplänkel finde ich aber auf jedenfall hochmotivierend
> 
> bis nachher
> 
> Jörg



In Gelb darf fahren wer will, für mich gibt es nur eine Heimatflagge:

Rote Punkte auf weißem Grund.

Allez!
Jan​


----------



## shbiker (15. November 2010)

nearest2thepin schrieb:


> In Gelb darf fahren wer will, für mich gibt es nur eine Heimatflagge:
> 
> Rote Punkte auf weißem Grund.​
> 
> ...


 

Das Bergtrikot geht sowieso an Dich, ganz klar.
Als Team haben wir uns bisher ja ganz gut geschlagen, aber ein wenig Hilfe könnten wir schon gebrauchen. Bist Du wieder fit??

In Hoffnung darauf bis Donnerstag

Jörg


----------



## nearest2thepin (16. November 2010)

shbiker schrieb:


> Das Bergtrikot geht sowieso an Dich, ganz klar.
> Als Team haben wir uns bisher ja ganz gut geschlagen, aber ein wenig Hilfe könnten wir schon gebrauchen. Bist Du wieder fit??
> 
> In Hoffnung darauf bis Donnerstag
> ...



Nein, leider nicht, aber am Samstag würde ich mich trotzdem freuen, wenn Ihr zahlreich zum ToH erscheint! Eine Stadtrundfahrt kann ich leider nicht guiden...

Wer kommt also um 18:00 zum Pizzaessen (selbstgemacht natürlich!)??

Gruß,
Jan


----------



## rockriderSH (17. November 2010)

Moin Jan,

danke für die Einladung !! Komme gerne !!

Ich kann gerne noch Chrischan, Jörgi und eventuell Nico mitnehmen !!

Ich habe von Nico leider auch schon länger nichts mehr gehört und deshalb kann ich nicht sagen ob er überhaupt zur Zeit noch Lust und Laune hat.

Sollen wir etwas mitbringen ?

Gruß

Olli


----------



## shbiker (17. November 2010)

Moin Jan,

auch von mir großen Dank für die Einladung! Ich komme auch gerne!

@Olli: das Angebot mitfahren zu dürfen würde ich gerne annehmen.
Schnacken wir am Do ab!

Bis denne

Jörg


----------



## plattsnacker (18. November 2010)

Moin,

ich denke, das Wetter macht uns heute Abend wieder etwas zu schaffen:






 ist angesagt.

Ich bin raus, weil ich nicht alleine fahren will, ihr Stubenhocker 

Freitag vormittag könnte ich von 09:45 Uhr bis 11:15 Uhr.
Da ist nur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 angesagt.

Hat wer Lust und Zeit ?

Sa/So kann ich gar nicht nicht, auch nicht ToH  

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shbiker (18. November 2010)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich denke, das Wetter macht uns heute Abend wieder etwas zu schaffen:
> 
> ...


 

Wieso Stubenhocker,

ich bin um 20:00 am Bahnhof.

Wer noch??????

Bis dann Jörg


----------



## rockriderSH (18. November 2010)

Moin Männer,

also wenn es um 19:45 immer noch regnen sollte bin ich auch raus.

Ich schicke auf jeden Fall um 19:30 eine SMS an dich Joerg.

Gruß

Olli


----------



## shbiker (18. November 2010)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> also wenn es um 19:45 immer noch regnen sollte bin ich auch raus.
> 
> ...


 

Das Bodenradarbild beim DWD zeigt eindeutig ein Niederschlagsgebiet auf uns zukommen. Der Regen wird sich daher aller voraussicht nach noch verstärken. 
Wenn sonst keiner Fährt quäl ich mein RR auf der Rolle.

bis dann

Jörg


----------



## shbiker (22. November 2010)

Moin Männer.

Sucht schon einmal die warmen Socken aus dem Schrank (wo waren die noch?)
Do. scheint es ein wenig kühl zu werden. Egal, hauptsache `mal wieder trocken.

Bis dann

Jörg


----------



## plattsnacker (25. November 2010)

N 1-2  //  Höchsttemperatur 1 °C:







Dann sind wir wohl zu zweit, was Jörg ? 

Oder hat noch jemand warme Socken gefunden ?

Elbdeich oder Wald ? Was möchtest Du ?

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## shbiker (25. November 2010)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> N 1-2 // Höchsttemperatur 1 °C:
> 
> 
> Dann sind wir wohl zu zweit, was Jörg ?
> ...


 
Moin Männer, moin Chrischan,

mal schauen wie de Wind geit! Könnte sein das der Wald die bessere Wahl ist. Boberg wäre ev. auch ganz nett.

Bis nachher

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockriderSH (25. November 2010)

Moin Männer,

bin heute morgen schon am Sattel festgefroren. Mir sind die Temperaturen zu krass. Ich bin raus und wünsche euch viel Spaß.

Gruß

Olli


----------



## plattsnacker (25. November 2010)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> bin heute morgen schon am Sattel festgefroren. Mir sind die Temperaturen zu krass. Ich bin raus und wünsche euch viel Spaß.
> 
> ...



Frohes Fest und guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2011 

Gruss
Christian


----------



## shbiker (25. November 2010)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> bin heute morgen schon am Sattel festgefroren. Mir sind die Temperaturen zu krass. Ich bin raus und wünsche euch viel Spaß.
> 
> ...


 
Ist doch praktisch, dass du  auf dem Sattel festgefroren bist. So sitzt du  doch schon auf dem Rad und wir können gleich los
 Jörg


----------



## nearest2thepin (25. November 2010)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Frohes Fest und guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2011
> 
> Gruss
> Christian



Ich darf ja nix sagen, aber der war gut.


----------



## shbiker (28. November 2010)

Moin Männer,

scheint so als ob mich die Technik nun etwas ausbremst (oder eben nicht bremst). Bei unserer schönen Tour am Donnerstag bei -4°C sind meine beide Magura Juli HP Bremsen ausgefallen. Im Support - Forum von Magura wird dieses Problem immer wieder angesprochen!!!
Ich habe heute beide Bremsen entlüftet und jede Menge Luft aus dem System geholt. Bei der Luftmenge hätten die Bremsen aber auch schon bei wärmerer Luft versagen müssen! Haben  sie aber nicht. Nach dem entlüften konnte ich mit der hinteren Bremse mal gerade eine halbe Stunde fahren, die vordere Bremse hat immerhin 90 Minuten ihren Dienst gut verrichtet. Ich werden gleich noch einmal entlüften, bin aber nicht wirklich opimistisch. Ich glaube ich habe mir eine "Schönwetter - Bremse" andrehen lassen.
Hat noch jemand einen guten Tipp??!! Wäre Dankbar. Anderfalls bleibt mir bei diesem schönen Winterwetter nur der Rollentrainer, oder ein Satz neue Bremsen vom Weihnachtsmann.

Gruß

Jörg


----------



## plattsnacker (28. November 2010)

shbiker schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> scheint so als ob mich die Technik nun etwas ausbremst (oder eben nicht bremst). Bei unserer schönen Tour am Donnerstag bei -4°C sind meine beide Magura Juli HP Bremsen ausgefallen. Im Support - Forum von Magura wird dieses Problem immer wieder angesprochen!!!
> Ich habe heute beide Bremsen entlüftet und jede Menge Luft aus dem System geholt. Bei der Luftmenge hätten die Bremsen aber auch schon bei wärmerer Luft versagen müssen! Haben  sie aber nicht. Nach dem entlüften konnte ich mit der hinteren Bremse mal gerade eine halbe Stunde fahren, die vordere Bremse hat immerhin 90 Minuten ihren Dienst gut verrichtet. Ich werden gleich noch einmal entlüften, bin aber nicht wirklich opimistisch. Ich glaube ich habe mir eine "Schönwetter - Bremse" andrehen lassen.
> ...


Hi Jörg,

das hört sich ja gar nicht so prickelnd an. Ich werde mir auch'ne Rolle in den Keller stellen und wir machen dann unsere gemeinsamen Touren im Winter mit Skype+Webcam. Dann brauchst Du keine Bremsen, Olli klebt nicht am Sattel, Nico's Rahmen bleicht nicht aus und Jan schont sein geschwächtes Immunsystem...

Hast Du schonmal hier gelesen ?:
<http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/search.php?searchid=17088116>

Ansonsten mal mit dem Tausch z.B. der Bremsleitungen (incl. Sockel) starten, um den Fehler einzugrenzen.

Oder mal Dirk fragen, der hat auch Magura dran (aber nicht Julie HP).

Von Shimano gibt's jetzt für 29 eine Discbrake bei H&S, wäre vielleicht auch'n Versuch wert.

P.S.  Wenn noch Platz am Lenker ist: 
Sind V-Brake-Sockel an Gabel und Rahmen ?  


Donnerstag kommst Du zu mir mit'm Brötchenholrad oder so und nimmst mein Canyon. Das Stumpjumper muss eh mal wieder bewegt werden...

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## plattsnacker (28. November 2010)

shbiker schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> scheint so als ob mich die Technik nun etwas ausbremst (oder eben nicht bremst). Bei unserer schönen Tour am Donnerstag bei -4°C sind meine beide Magura Juli HP Bremsen ausgefallen. Im Support - Forum von Magura wird dieses Problem immer wieder angesprochen!!!
> Ich habe heute beide Bremsen entlüftet und jede Menge Luft aus dem System geholt. Bei der Luftmenge hätten die Bremsen aber auch schon bei wärmerer Luft versagen müssen! Haben  sie aber nicht. Nach dem entlüften konnte ich mit der hinteren Bremse mal gerade eine halbe Stunde fahren, die vordere Bremse hat immerhin 90 Minuten ihren Dienst gut verrichtet. Ich werden gleich noch einmal entlüften, bin aber nicht wirklich opimistisch. Ich glaube ich habe mir eine "Schönwetter - Bremse" andrehen lassen.
> ...



Schau mal hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=495816&highlight=julie+hpL:



> Ist es eine Julie HP? Dann ab zum Magura Service. Es haben sich letztes Jahr schon Meldungen gehäuft das die HP bei unter 0° urplötzlich einfach den Druckpunkt verliert.



Das kennen wir doch, oder ?

Ich würde mal Magura anrufen...

Gruss
C.


----------



## shbiker (29. November 2010)

Hi Chrischan,

Danke für die Hinweise. Ich habe gestern noch einmal entlüftet und festgestellt, dass nur Luft aus den Bremshebeln entwichen ist!! Ich habe daraufhin die Schrauben am Deckel überprüft und festgestellt, das diese leicht lose waren. Vieleicht war dieses leichte Lösen der Deckelschrauben ja schon ausreichend die Bremse nicht mehr "Gasdicht" werden zu lassen. Ich werde heute eine weiter Probefahrt unternehmen und dann sehen wir weiter.

Ich melde mich

Jörg


----------



## plattsnacker (30. November 2010)

Freitag für 1-2 Std. durch den frischen Schnee 

Wer hat Zeit, Lust u. warme Socken ?

Treffpunkt:
Reinbek, Bergedorf o. Wentorf

Kontakt:
Rufnummer siehe LMB mit PLZ 21465, oder als PM

Auch (noch) NICHT-Sachsenwaldpioniere dürfen sich angesprochen fühlen 


Oder Do 20 Uhr Nightride mit den Sachsenwaldpionieren...

Treffpunkt siehe LMB


Bin gespannt...


----------



## plattsnacker (30. November 2010)

shbiker schrieb:


> Hi Chrischan,
> 
> Danke für die Hinweise. Ich habe gestern noch einmal entlüftet und festgestellt, dass nur Luft aus den Bremshebeln entwichen ist!! Ich habe daraufhin die Schrauben am Deckel überprüft und festgestellt, das diese leicht lose waren. Vieleicht war dieses leichte Lösen der Deckelschrauben ja schon ausreichend die Bremse nicht mehr "Gasdicht" werden zu lassen. Ich werde heute eine weiter Probefahrt unternehmen und dann sehen wir weiter.
> 
> ...


Und ?  Keine Schraube mehr locker ?  Noch ganz dicht ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shbiker (30. November 2010)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Und ? Keine Schraube mehr locker ? Noch ganz dicht ?


 
Hi Chrischan,

nein, nicht ganz dicht! Nach der Ausfahrt am Montag war ich noch ganz optimistisch, war aber wohl zu warm. Heute hatte ich nach ca. 1 1/2 Stunden beide Bremsen wieder in die Knie gekriegt. Und das bei - 4 °C!! Was wäre gewesen wenn wir *richtigen* Winter hätten??
Zu allem Überfluss ließ sich dann auch noch die Lampe nicht mehr abschalten, mußte erst mal 5 Minuten im Haus auftauen bis der Schalter wieder seinen Dienst verrichtete. Es ist lächerlich was sich die Industrie da leistet.

Bei den Bremsen habe ich aber stark den Geber in Verdacht. Ich überlege nun, ob ich nicht als erstes die Bremshebel austausche! Wenn es paßt vieleicht auch gegen Bremshebel aus einer höherwertigen Gruppe. Mal prüfen. Für Do. bin ich auf jedenfall raus. Auf Dein Angebot mit dem Leihrad werde ich auch nicht zurückkommen, ich werde mir so ein Rad in absehbarer Zeit wohl nicht leisten können und will auch erst garnicht auf den Geschmack kommen. Trotzdem Danke.
Ich werde also auf der Rolle trainieren und auf Temperaturen über 0°C warten. Und von schönen Alpenpässen im Sommer träumen

Bis denne

Jörg


----------



## rockriderSH (1. Dezember 2010)

Moin Männer,

wenn nicht das Material Mensch versagt, dann die Technik !! 

Ich halte diese Temperaturen da draußen auch wirklich nicht gerade zum Biken oder Sporttreiben allgemein für gesunheitsfördernd. Donnerstag bin ich auch nicht dabei. 
Es ist einfach zu kalt !!

Besserer Vorschlag von mir, wir treffen uns am Sonntag Nachmittag mit Familie und Kids auf dem Reinbeker Weihnachtsmarkt !! Was meint ihr ??

Gruß

Olli


----------



## shbiker (1. Dezember 2010)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> wenn nicht das Material Mensch versagt, dann die Technik !!
> 
> ...


 
Bin dabei! Wann und wo. 
Ich hänge auch einen Wunschzettel an den Weihnachtsbaum: Technik für die negative Beschleunigung

Jörg


----------



## plattsnacker (1. Dezember 2010)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> wenn nicht das Material Mensch versagt, dann die Technik !!
> 
> ...



Hi,

ich werde die Idee zuhause mal einkippen. Vielleicht kann man es auch mit Schlittenfahren im Krähenwald kombinieren. Parken in der Reinhardtallee in Wentorf, dann nur die Billebrücke queren und den "DickeLippe"-Berg hochgehen. 

Aber ist es Dir denn nicht viel zu kalt, Olli ?

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## plattsnacker (1. Dezember 2010)

Ein wenig OT:

Herr Mueller kam neulich müde von der Arbeit ...
... heim und wollte sich ein wenig auf die faule Haut legen. Aber seine Frau war nicht zu Hause!


----------



## rockriderSH (1. Dezember 2010)

Moin Männer,

wuerde gerne Sonntag 16:00 Uhr vorschlagen. Treffpunkt am Haupteingang !

Chrischan... Kälte ist ein Zustand ohne Punsch oder Grog und daher mir eher unbekannt 

Freut mich aber, dass unsere zwei Kühlschränke nicht abgeneigt sind !!

Gruß

Olli


----------



## plattsnacker (1. Dezember 2010)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> wuerde gerne Sonntag 16:00 Uhr vorschlagen. Treffpunkt am Haupteingang !
> 
> ...



Jörg u. ich fahren donnerstags immer mit Hansen-Präsident-Grog im Trinkrucksack (1/3 HotWater ).  Ersetzt quasi die Windstopper-Klamotten und auch das Fahrwerk-Setup ist fast egal 

Leider hat Jörg die Rumflasche in der Wartungsphase mit Magura-Öl verwechselt, was zu diesen Ausfällen führte... 

Muss ich Do wirklich gaanz allein biken ?  
Vielleicht leg' ich mich dann lieber auf die faule Haut 


Sonntag 16 Uhr wäre gut. Hoffe es klappt auch bei uns.

P.S. Die DX hat uns letzten Winter bereits die Schlittenpiste gut erhellt. 
Hoffe, es kommt gut was runter morgen...


Gruss

Chrischan


----------



## shbiker (1. Dezember 2010)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Jörg u. ich fahren donnerstags immer mit Hansen-Präsident-Grog im Trinkrucksack (1/3 HotWater ). Ersetzt quasi die Windstopper-Klamotten und auch das Fahrwerk-Setup ist fast egal
> 
> Leider hat Jörg die Rumflasche in der Wartungsphase mit Magura-Öl verwechselt, was zu diesen Ausfällen führte...
> 
> ...


 

Chrischan,

Du bist genial!! Auf die Idee bin ich noch garnicht gekommen. Ich werde die Bremsen einfach einmal mit Rum entlüften. Wenn das nicht hilft habe ich zwar noch  immer nicht die besten Bremsen, aber auf jedenfall  die lustigsten!!

Bis spätestens Sonntag

Jörg


----------



## rockriderSH (2. Dezember 2010)

Moin Männer,

Jan kommt am Sonntag auch mit der Familie zum Weihnachtsmarkt !

Chrischan, ich hoffe, bei deiner Frau und den Kindern klappt es auch !! 

Mit der eventuellen Rodelaktion sind wir auch einverstanden. Sollten dann am Sonntag uns noch einmal kurzschließen, was die aktuelle Schneelage hergibt OK ?

Rodeln würde ich dann um 14:30 Uhr vorschlagen damit wir unseren Joergi auch alle pünktlich um 16:00 Uhr am Weihnachtsmarkt treffen.

Gruß

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (2. Dezember 2010)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> Jan kommt am Sonntag auch mit der Familie zum Weihnachtsmarkt !
> 
> ...



Jo, lasst uns mal den Sonntag abwarten. Wir telefonieren, oder posten hier. Wird schon klappen mit dem WMarkt 

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## shbiker (2. Dezember 2010)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> 
> Rodeln würde ich dann um 14:30 Uhr vorschlagen damit wir unseren *Joergi auch alle pünktlich um 16:00 Uhr am Weihnachtsmarkt treffen*.
> ...


 
Und pünktlich bitte, wenn es geht auch ohne Gipsverband nach dem rodeln. Meinen Frau hat schon zugesagt auch mitzukommen. Sie soll doch einen guten Eindruck von euch bekommen

Sollte es zu sehr schneien kann es sein dass ich Arbeiten muss. Melde micht dann aber noch einmal. Laut Wetterfrösche soll es ja ab morgen etwas ruhiger werden. Mal sehen ob die recht haben. 

Schade das meine Bremsen bei dem Frost streiken. Wäre echt geil heute zu fahren !!!

Bis Sonntag


----------



## plattsnacker (5. Dezember 2010)

Moin Jungs,

also nachher ohne Gips, da vorher kein Schlitten-Downhill, um 16 Uhr am Eingang des Weihnachtsmarktes in Reinbek zum ToH / TzG mit Anhängen  

Bis nachher

Christian


----------



## shbiker (5. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin auch dabei.

So wie es zur Zeit aussieht muss ich heute nicht mehr arbeiten, heute Morgen hat auch gereicht. 

Wird sicher nicht gerade gemütlich auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt, aber da haben wir uns schon schlimmeres angetan.

Bis nachher 

Jörg


----------



## plattsnacker (11. Dezember 2010)

Hi Jörg,

es ist über 0°C

Checke mal deine Bremsen 

Donnerstag evtl. wieder Frost, checke mal deinen Wunschzettel 


Gruss an alle HintermOfenSitzer  

Chrischan


----------



## shbiker (12. Dezember 2010)

Hi Chrischan,

ich glaube den Fehler gefunden zu haben. Wenn alles klappt werde ich heute noch eine kurze Testfahrt machen und die Dinger morgen bei Frost checken. Wenn ich mit meiner Fehlereinschätzung recht behalten sollte kann am Donerstag nur noch Neuschnee, und damit ein Arbeitseinsatz bei mir, uns aufhalten.

Drück die Daumen
Gruß an alle

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (12. Dezember 2010)

shbiker schrieb:


> Hi Chrischan,
> 
> ich glaube den Fehler gefunden zu haben. Wenn alles klappt werde ich heute noch eine kurze Testfahrt machen und die Dinger morgen bei Frost checken. Wenn ich mit meiner Fehlereinschätzung recht behalten sollte kann am Donerstag nur noch Neuschnee, und damit ein Arbeitseinsatz bei mir, uns aufhalten.
> 
> ...



Hi Jörg,

super, dann hoffentlich bis Donnerstag auf dem Trail, und nicht auf dem Schneeschieber ;-)

Wenn sonst keiner mitfährt, können wir auch einen für Dich günstigeren Treffpunkt ausmachen...

Gruss
C.


----------



## shbiker (12. Dezember 2010)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Hi Jörg,
> 
> super, dann hoffentlich bis Donnerstag auf dem Trail, und nicht auf dem Schneeschieber ;-)
> 
> ...


 

Hi Chrischan,

hinten habe ich es wirklich hingbekommen, vorne muss ich leider noch nachbessern. 
Sollte bis Do. alles ok sein und das Wetter wenigstens einigermaßen gut telefonierren wir.
Die wassergebundenen Wege waren heute zum Teil noch gefroren, einige waren unvollständig aufgetaut. Letztere waren schlicht die Hölle, es war als ob die Reifen am Boden kleben! Von daher freue ich mich fast schon wieder auf Frost. 

Jörg


----------



## shbiker (13. Dezember 2010)

Neuschnee, -3 °C: die Bremse hält


----------



## plattsnacker (13. Dezember 2010)

shbiker schrieb:


> Neuschnee, -3 °C: die Bremse hält



Hey, Glückwunsch !!

Damit erkläre ich Dich zum Schrauber des Monats !

Lass' uns eine Tour um die Welt machen und so die Bremsen ausgiebig testen:







Auf das der Frost + die Bremsen halten !

Gruss
Christian


----------



## Sabo.g (13. Dezember 2010)

Moin, sucht von euch noch jemand ein Weihnachtsgeschenk?

Hätte da ein passendes Bike:http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120659650301&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


MFG Sabo


----------



## rockriderSH (14. Dezember 2010)

Moin Kühlschränke 

es ist 01:12 Uhr und ich habe mal wieder eine Nacht voll Arbeit im Hotel vor mir  Systemumstellung !! Ich warte gerade noch ab, bis ich die Systeme down fahren kann und lese eure Beiträge. Mir ist's im Moment echt zu frisch da draußen. Versuche gerade ueber Indoor-Training ein paar Pünktchen für unser Team zu sammeln.

Ihr seid schon cool drauf 

*Denkt an nächsten Mittwoch ;-))*

Gruß

Olli


----------



## rockriderSH (18. Dezember 2010)

Moin Männer,

man war das kalt und kräftezehrend heute. Der Sachsenwald ist eigentlich gut zu fahren. Alle Hauptwege sind meistens von Autospuren etwas geplettet. Leider kommt man hier und da doch ins Schlingern und man fährt manchmal wie auf Schmierseife. Nicht selten, dass mein Rad nicht das machte, was ich wollte. Übrigens habe ich eine MTB Spur gesehen.... Joergi ???? Warst du da etwa schon unterwegs )

Also, ich fand es dann letztendlich doch zu kalt zum Outdoorfahren und ich denke, dass ich bei diesen Temperaturen meinen Hometrainer bevorzugen werde.

Gruß

Olli


----------



## Deleted 15311 (18. Dezember 2010)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> man war das kalt und kräftezehrend heute. Der Sachsenwald ist eigentlich gut zu fahren. Alle Hauptwege sind meistens von Autospuren etwas geplettet. Leider kommt man hier und da doch ins Schlingern und man fährt manchmal wie auf Schmierseife. Nicht selten, dass mein Rad nicht das machte, was ich wollte. Übrigens habe ich eine MTB Spur gesehen.... Joergi ???? Warst du da etwa schon unterwegs )
> 
> ...



MoinMoin

Das war wohl meine,wo hast die denn genau gesehen?
Mir ist so gegen 14:45 schätz ich in der Nähe Reinbeker Schloß jemand entgegen gekommen,warst du das? 

Ach wat,alles ne Frage der Klamotten!
Ich kann sehr heiß einen Neopren-Nierengurt empfehlen zur Zeit(Im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes)und zwar diesen hier:http://cgi.ebay.de/Ruckenbandage-Sportbandage-TSM-3113-/390216247484?pt=Bandagen&hash=item5adab368bcoder diesen:http://cgi.ebay.de/TSM-Ruckengurt-aktiv-/250427043812?pt=Bandagen&hash=item3a4e9d6fe4!
Wärmt ungemein den Lendenwirbelbereich,sehr sehr angenehm bei den Temperaturen und kaum zu merken beim fahren,außerdem(in unserem Alter gut)zusätzlich stützend für den Rücken....
Fahre momentan mit Fat Alberts 2,3 und wenig Luftdruck(v:1,6/h:1,8),da kann man einigermaßen mit ein wenig Fahrtechnik die Spur halten!
Ist aber auch sehr gutes Gleichgewichtstraining und macht irre Spaß find ich,grad bei dem Wetterchen!

Grüße

Nils


----------



## shbiker (18. Dezember 2010)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> man war das kalt und kräftezehrend heute. Der Sachsenwald ist eigentlich gut zu fahren. Alle Hauptwege sind meistens von Autospuren etwas geplettet. Leider kommt man hier und da doch ins Schlingern und man fährt manchmal wie auf Schmierseife. Nicht selten, dass mein Rad nicht das machte, was ich wollte. Übrigens habe ich eine MTB Spur gesehen.... Joergi ???? Warst du da etwa schon unterwegs )
> 
> ...


 

Mensch Olli,

das wir uns nicht getroffen haben ist aber schade!
Ich  war auch unterwegs, hatte aber nur da wirklich Spaß wo noch kein Mensch gefahren/ gelaufen ist. 15 cm Neuschnee in dieser Qualität läßt sich super fahren. Aber leider sind das die wenigsten Kilometer. Der Schnee läßt sich nicht gut verdichten, darum ist es gerade dort, wo viele Menschen gelaufen sind besonders unangenehm.
Morgen werde ich mal die LL - Skier auspacken. Kommt bei uns ja leider selten vor, dass ich die Dinger nutzen kann. wird sicher ein riesen Spaß!

bis denne

Jörg


----------



## Catsoft (18. Dezember 2010)

Moin!

Ach du warst das.... Ich finde die Wege wo Autos gefahren waren gingen auch ganz gut.

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (18. Dezember 2010)

Hi Jungs,

was'n mit Montach 20 Uhr Treffen in der "frozen zone" für unverfrorene Biker zum snowy Nightride ?   ( siehe LMB  )

Jemand dabei ?   Jörg ?  Nils (shiver ) ?  Lampe leihe ich Dir ...  


Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## shbiker (19. Dezember 2010)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> 
> was'n mit Montach 20 Uhr Treffen in der "frozen zone" für unverfrorene Biker zum snowy Nightride ? ( siehe LMB )
> 
> ...


 
Hi Chrischan.

zu 70%. Ich rufe dich an.

bis denne

Jörg


----------



## plattsnacker (19. Dezember 2010)

shbiker schrieb:


> Hi Chrischan.
> 
> zu 70%. Ich rufe dich an.
> 
> ...



Mist, Weihnachtsstress zu 100 %, biken wohl erst nach dem Fest..., kannte den Haushaltsplan der Regierung 2010/2011 mangels Interesse noch nicht  

Aber Mittwoch geht klar, Olli


----------



## shbiker (20. Dezember 2010)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Mist, Weihnachtsstress zu 100 %, biken wohl erst nach dem Fest..., kannte den Haushaltsplan der Regierung 2010/2011 mangels Interesse noch nicht
> 
> Aber Mittwoch geht klar, Olli


 
Damit fällt heute aus?!
Ich hoffe dass Mittwoch nicht all zu viel neuer Schnee kommt. Nicht das ich noch ein Problem bekommen!!!!!

bis denne

Jörg


----------



## plattsnacker (20. Dezember 2010)

shbiker schrieb:


> Damit fällt heute aus?!
> Ich hoffe dass Mittwoch nicht all zu viel neuer Schnee kommt. Nicht das ich noch ein Problem bekommen!!!!!
> 
> bis denne
> ...



Hi Jörg,

ja leider, auch heute wird's nix bei mir...   

Mittwoch abend soll der Schneefall nachlassen, drück' dir die Daumen...


Bis denne
Christian


----------



## plattsnacker (21. Dezember 2010)

Kaum bremsen sie wieder, ist er nicht mehr zu bremsen !
Fährt man 1x im Quartal mit dem Auto ins Büro, hat man gleich den Entlüfter im Winterpokal am Rücklicht kleben 

Bis bis morgen dann. Ach Jörg, kannst Du mir den Weg freischieben ?  

Allen, die ich nicht mehr sehe, wünsche ich schöne Feiertage und viel Grip im neuen Jahr 

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## shbiker (24. Dezember 2010)

Moin Männer,

weiße Weihnachten wollten wir doch immer haben!? Allerdings sind die Schneehöhen langsam bikeunfreundlich. 
So wie es aussieht wird der Winterstress für mich ja nun nicht mehr ganz so groß, so dass ich Weihnachten doch noch etwas genießen kann. Vieleicht ja auch ein paar Stunden auf groben Profil?

Allen frohe Weihnachten  und das Santa Claus fleißig liefert

Jörg


----------



## shbiker (31. Dezember 2010)

Moin Männer.

Hab mich gerade für die Neujahrtour von Chrischan angemeldet. Ich hoffe, das Tauwetter macht die Situation morgen nicht all zu schlimm.
Chrischan, ich gehe von 14:00 Uhr aus. Bei den vorhergesagten Temperaturen werden meine Bremsen wohl auch halten.

An alle Sachsenwaldpioniere, deren Freunde, Sympathisanten, Familienangehörigen und allen die noch welche werden wollen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr. Laßt uns um Mitternacht auf ein sportlich und auch sonst erfolgreiches neues Jahr anstoßen! 
Und sauft nicht so viel, auf dass wir schnell wieder in den richtige Tritt kommen.

Bis nächstes Jahr

Jörg


----------



## Catsoft (1. Januar 2011)

Moin und ein schönes neues!

Wie lässt es sich im Wald fahren? Ich hab heute gekniffen ....

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shbiker (2. Januar 2011)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Moin und ein schönes neues!
> 
> Wie lässt es sich im Wald fahren? Ich hab heute gekniffen ....
> 
> Robert


 

Ätzend!!

teilweise fängt der Schnee an zu vereisen, stellenweise ist es der pure Matsch. Scheint nun eine unangenehm gefährliche Zeit für uns zu werden. Hoffentlich kann sich Petrus nun langsam mal entscheiden ob er das mit dem Tauwetter ernst nehmen will.

Stürzt nicht

Jörg


----------



## Catsoft (2. Januar 2011)

Das Thema hat sich mit den Frost über Nacht sowieso erledigt


----------



## Ma_Ki (2. Januar 2011)

Moin!

Nö, wieso?
Ich bin heute mit meinem Sohn 1:10 min. durch den Bergedorfer Forst gedüst. Ich muß sagen, ich war angenehm überrascht! Die Fußabdrücke sind alle so vereist, so daß man prima Grip hat. Selbst an steileren Abfahrten (Rodelbahnen) kein Problem. Auch steilere Anstiege gingen gut ohne Durchrutschen: "Alles nur eine Frage der Technik". Schön gleichmäßig drücken und ziehen am Pedal... Also so kann es bleiben. Nur eine Stelle war spiegelglatt und potteben... das ist echt gefährlich, weil es da nur nach unten geht, wenn man irgendwas tut...Also, ich fahre gern jetzt mal abends. Vielleicht Donnerstag?


----------



## gnss (2. Januar 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach war das heute ein super Tag für Spikes.


----------



## Ma_Ki (3. Januar 2011)

Stimmt! Mit Spikes wären die letzten 1%, wo es mit normalen Reifen echt nicht ging, auch noch gegangen. 
Am Donnerstag wird Tauwetter sein. Das könnte im Sachsenwald eine Riesensauerei werden...auf dem angetauten Eis rumrutschen? Mal sehen. (Habe keine Spikes)


----------



## shbiker (4. Januar 2011)

Ma_Ki schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Nö, wieso?
> Ich bin heute mit meinem Sohn 1:10 min. durch den Bergedorfer Forst gedüst. Ich muß sagen, ich war angenehm überrascht! Die Fußabdrücke sind alle so vereist, so daß man prima Grip hat. Selbst an steileren Abfahrten (Rodelbahnen) kein Problem. Auch steilere Anstiege gingen gut ohne Durchrutschen: "Alles nur eine Frage der Technik". Schön gleichmäßig drücken und ziehen am Pedal... Also so kann es bleiben. Nur eine Stelle war spiegelglatt und potteben... das ist echt gefährlich, weil es da nur nach unten geht, wenn man irgendwas tut...*Also, ich fahre gern jetzt mal abends. Vielleicht Donnerstag?*





@Ma_Ki
Donnerstag ist eigentlich unserer bevorzugter Tag für die Touren in der Woche abends. Allerdings soll sich laut Wetterbericht an diesem Donnerstag das Wetter umstellen. Nach den Informationen, die mir für Do. vorliegen, könnte das am Abend durchaus kritisch werden. Insbesondere die wassergebundene Weg neigen bei einsetzendem Regen ja bekanntlich stark zum vereisen. Ich persönlich würde das Risiko Knochen und Material zu verheizen  an dem Abend nicht eingehen. Ich warte lieber noch ein wenig ab. Vieleicht können wir am Freitag oder am WE mal eine Runde wagen. Heiß bin ich auch wieder!! Training auf der Rolle hilft ja gut über die schlechte Jahreszeit, aber Spaß ist was anderes.

Was sagt der "Rest" der Truppe dazu?

Bis dann 

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockriderSH (4. Januar 2011)

Moin Männer,

frohes neues Jahr euch allen !!

Ich habe mein tolles Blackberry beim Rodeln zerlegt und damit sind leider auch alle eure Tel.-Nummern verloren gegangen. Könntet ihr mir bitte per PN oder SMS eure Nummern kurz wieder mitteilen ?

Danke und Gruß

Olli


----------



## Ma_Ki (4. Januar 2011)

Ok, OK, Jörg. Du hast sicher recht... Lass uns mal am Wochenende sehen... Da soll es al Sonntag sogar sonnig sein und 6° haben... Nach 9° am Sonnabend...Da ist hoffentlich alles Eis weg... hoffentlich


----------



## plattsnacker (4. Januar 2011)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> frohes neues Jahr euch allen !!
> 
> ...



Hi Olli,

Du sollst doch nicht raus, wenn es so kalt ist ! 
Hoffentlich hast du wenigstens ein schön kuscheliges Shirt untergehabt beim Rodeln?

RN kommen gleich per PN.

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## Ma_Ki (8. Januar 2011)

OK, wie sieht`s morgen aus (9.1.011)? 
Jemand Lust, durch den Sachsenwald zu rutschen?


----------



## mxsilver (8. Januar 2011)

Lust schon, aber war gerade von Bergedorf Rtg. Bille Trail unterwegs und im Gehölz ist alles vereist. Habe fast nur geschoben und dann nur Straße zurück.

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## shbiker (8. Januar 2011)

Ma_Ki schrieb:


> OK, wie sieht`s morgen aus (9.1.011)?
> Jemand Lust, durch den Sachsenwald zu rutschen?


 
*Geht klar!*

Ich habe mich eben mit Olli (rockriderSH) für morgen (9.1.11) um 12:00 Uhr am Reinbeker Bahnhof verabredet. Sollte der Wald wieder erwarten doch noch zu viel Glätte bereit halten weichen wir spontan aus. Irgendwo wird man ja schon fahren können.

Wer ist dabei? Warm rollen im Winter

Gruß

Jörg


----------



## Catsoft (8. Januar 2011)

Moin!

Am Deich ist es kein Problem, der Marschenbahndamm ist ab dem Geräteschuppen fahrbar, ab dem Kreisel bzw. dann ab Sportplatz leider nicht. Hier in Escheburg am Golfplatz geht es mal gar nicht 

Robert


----------



## Ma_Ki (8. Januar 2011)

Also: Morgen Reinbeker Bahnhof 12:00 ist gebongt. 
Ich komme wahrscheinlich mit meinem Sohn Jan. Hoffentlich hat die Nacht noch etwas mehr Eis geschmolzen.....


----------



## mxsilver (9. Januar 2011)

Ich werde mich mal gerne anschließen, aber nur soweit, wie meine Fitness mir das zuläßt. Bin gerade erst wieder mit dem Sport und auch Radeln angefangen ( nach 20 Jahren ). 

Sobald ich nicht mehr mitkomme, drehe ich einfach um. Bitte keine Rücksicht nehmen, will hier keinen Aufhalten. 

Bis nachher 

Sebastian


----------



## mxsilver (10. Januar 2011)

Moin,

bin auch wieder angekommen 

Nein Spaß beiseite, hat mich sehr gefreut, ein paar von Euch kennengelernt zu haben.
Wie vermutet, reicht meine Kondition vorn und hinten noch nicht, aber ich arbeite dran. Bin gestern auch noch ne ganze zeitlang gemütlich rumgedüst und dann mit leicht brennenden Oberschenkeln nach Hause.

Schönen Dank das Ihr auf mich Rücksicht genommen habt. Werde versuche immer mal etwas länger dranzubleiben, gerne auch wieder im Windschatten.

Im moment habe ich Donnerstags immer abends Rückengym und Spinning. Werde also überwiegend nur am WE können.

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ma_Ki (10. Januar 2011)

Hallo, Sebastian,
du hast eine ideale Jahreszeit für den Start ausgesucht... Da hängen alle ein wenig durch. Die restlichen Kilometer, nachdem du dich ausgeklinkt hattest, sind wir auch immer ruhiger geworden.... 
Super, daß du dich da durchbeissen möchtest. Das ist die ideale Voraussetzung für einen tollen Start in den Sommer


----------



## shbiker (11. Januar 2011)

mxsilver schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> bin auch wieder angekommen
> 
> ...


 
Ehrensache,

aber im Sommer fahre ich dann mal in deinem Windschatten.

Bis dann 

Jörg


----------



## mxsilver (12. Januar 2011)

Moin,

werde mich anstrengen, aber würde auch nächstes Jahr reichen um in meinem Windschatten zu fahren??? 

Eine kleine Frage hätte ich noch. Wer war jetzt/ hat welchen Usernamen hier im Forum ( Shbiker und MaKi ist mir schon klar ) ??

Bis die Tage

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## rockriderSH (12. Januar 2011)

Olli = rockriderSH


----------



## MaikTU (12. Januar 2011)

Tach Männers,

ich würde am Sonntag  in den Wald fahren. Bei Regen und bei Sonnenschein - mir eigentlich egal. Hauptsache ich kann wieder aufs Bike! 

Treffpunkt hab ich schon gefunden. Komme übrigens aus Berlin, bin zum Praktikum (nebens Studium) in Hamburg und wohne dort Richtung Sternschanze. 

Hat jemand Lust und Zeit mir die Ecke zu zeigen? War bis jetzt immer HaBe und kurz im Sachsenwald - aber wahrscheinlich nur den Touri-Trail 

Viele Grüße, 
Maik


----------



## Ma_Ki (12. Januar 2011)

Sonntag soll doch wieder gut werden. Was hälst du von 11:00?
Wer noch??


----------



## MaikTU (12. Januar 2011)

10 Uhr würde ich ganz toll finden! Sonst ist der ganze Tag schon vorbei


----------



## shbiker (12. Januar 2011)

Ma_Ki schrieb:


> Sonntag soll doch wieder gut werden. Was hälst du von 11:00?
> Wer noch??


 
11.00 Uhr am Sonntag hört sich gut an. 
Ich hoffe der Regen der nächsten beiden Tage ist warm genug das Eis auf den Waldwegen verschwinden zu lassen. War heute zum Teil echt a****glatt im Wald! Hab dann lieber doch die Elbdeichrunde gefahren.

Melde mich wenn ich 100% kann.

Bis dann 

Jörg


----------



## mst82 (13. Januar 2011)

Hallo Leute, ich würd mich Sonntag mit anschliessen, bin auch auf der Suche nach neuen Strecken.

mfG Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ma_Ki (13. Januar 2011)

Also: 10 Uhr wäre perfekt, 11:00 auch OK. Also: Wann treffen wir uns Sonntag?
Das mit dem warmen Regen glaube ich noch nicht so richtig. Eis hat ja soooooo eine große Wärmeaufnahme-Kapazität... das dauert einfach. Ausserdem gibt das wieder eine Mords-Sauerei, wenn der Boden taut. Ich bin gespannt...


----------



## MaikTU (13. Januar 2011)

10 Uhr find ich super  komme dann mit der sbahn hin  warm werd ich dann hoffentlich allein!


----------



## shbiker (13. Januar 2011)

Okay,

10:00 Bahnhof Reinek. Mal sehen wie der Waldboden dann aussieht. Wenn es zu schlimm ist können wir immer noch auf den Marschbahndamm ausweichen.

Bis denne 

Jörg


----------



## mst82 (14. Januar 2011)

10 Uhr ist top.Also dann bis Sonntag.


----------



## rockriderSH (14. Januar 2011)

Na, da hat der Olli doch tatsächlich heute eine sehr erfreuliche Mail von Canyon erhalten. Mein neues Baby ist auf dem Weg zu mir  Top Liefertermine bei Canyon dieses Jahr !! Bekomme das Rad 2 Wochen vor eigentlicher Ankündigung. Danke Canyon !!! 

Ab jetzt bin ich dann wohl Fullyfahrer 

Ich kann leider am Sonntag übrigens nicht mitkommen.

Gruß

Olli


----------



## shbiker (14. Januar 2011)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Na, da hat der Olli doch tatsächlich heute eine sehr erfreuliche Mail von Canyon erhalten. Mein neues Baby ist auf dem Weg zu mir  Top Liefertermine bei Canyon dieses Jahr !! Bekomme das Rad 2 Wochen vor eigentlicher Ankündigung. Danke Canyon !!!
> 
> Ab jetzt bin ich dann wohl Fullyfahrer
> 
> ...


 
Glückwunsch

Da bin ich ja aus unsere nächste Tour höchst gespannt!

Bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mxsilver (15. Januar 2011)

Moin,

war heute spontan einwenig i8m Sachsenwald, Bille unterwegs..
Leider kann ich morgen nicht mitfahren, da familiäre Verpflichtung anstehen 

Wege waren heute alle eisfrei, dafür teilweise so matschig, das ein fast-sofort-Stillstand hin und wieder eintrat. Die Bille macht sich auch gerade an der einen oder anderen Stelle etwas breit ( Felge war bis zur Hälfte baden (  das spart das Reinigen )). Ansonsten war es schön, komplett trocken von oben, und ich konnte weiter an meiner Kondition arbeiten.

Viel Spaß Euch morgen, wir sehen uns demnächst wieder


Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## Ma_Ki (15. Januar 2011)

Also, morgen um 10:00. Mein Sohn ist diesmal auch dabei!
Wir finden schon ein paar gute Wege. Vielleicht müssen wir auf den Trail, direkt an der Bille und am kleinen Mühlenteich in Friedrichsruh verzichten... 
Besser als nix!


----------



## mxsilver (15. Januar 2011)

Nicht falsch verstehen, es war fast überall/98% fahrbar. Das mit der "tiefen" Wasserstelle war unter einer Brücke. Man konnte sich gut an der Mauer abstützen und langsam dadurch..


----------



## gnss (15. Januar 2011)

Ma_Ki schrieb:


> Also, morgen um 10:00. Mein Sohn ist diesmal auch dabei!
> Wir finden schon ein paar gute Wege. Vielleicht müssen wir auf den Trail, direkt an der Bille und am kleinen Mühlenteich in Friedrichsruh verzichten...
> Besser als nix!



Von Aumühle nach Norden an der Bille entlang ist super, jedenfalls bis zur dritten Brücke, überhaupt ist es so ziemlich überall gut fahrbar, bekannte Matschlöcher ausgenommen.


----------



## mst82 (16. Januar 2011)

Hallo Leute,hoffe ihr habt nicht all zu lange auf mich warten müssen, hab die falsche Gruppe genommen und da ich euch noch nicht kannte,die anderen eben so wenig,bin ich bei denen mitgefahren,sorry.


----------



## shbiker (16. Januar 2011)

mst82 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,hoffe ihr habt nicht all zu lange auf mich warten müssen, hab die falsche Gruppe genommen und da ich euch noch nicht kannte,die anderen eben so wenig,bin ich bei denen mitgefahren,sorry.


 
Ups,

da trifft sich noch eine Gruppe !!??

Na, hauptsache du hattest Spaß. Wir haben die obligatorischen 15 Minuten gewartet und haben dann unsere Tour gefahren. War übrigens super, trotz des vielen Matsch.
Vieleicht kannst du ja mal beide Gruppen zu einer gemeinsamen Tour zusammenbringen?!

Jörg


----------



## mst82 (16. Januar 2011)

Naja , die waren mehr auf der Durchreise,und ich hab mir schon gedacht,wollen die gar nicht anhalten? Ja und nach ein paar Minuten, wo wir dann auch mehr erzählt haben,  hat sich das denn auch raus gestellt das ich die falsche Gruppe erwischt hab, ihr seid uns übrigens entgegen gekommen,das muss so kurz nach zehn gewesen sein , wir waren sechs Männer und drei Kinder.MA KI hab ich bei euch gesehen,das einzige Gesicht was mir spontan aufgefallen war. Ja die Jungs treffen sich jeden Sonntag um halb zehn am Luiesen Gymnasium in Bergedorf, die Touren nimmt der Chef vom Bike Store in die Hand,er kennt sich hier bestens aus und bei Fragen kann ich mich gern an ihn wenden,auch wann die nächsten Touren stadt finden.

Sowas kann echt nur mir passieren, oh man, meine Freundin hat sich gar nicht wieder eingekriegt vor lachen,tut mir echt Leid das ihr warten musstet.


----------



## Ma_Ki (16. Januar 2011)

.. ist nicht so schlimm...Es hat ja auch was Gutes. Jetzt wissen wir, daß noch eine andere Gruppe durch unsere heimischen Wälder kreuzt... 
Also: Bis zum nächsten Mal... Vielleicht Donnerstag abend? Ich weiss allerdings noch nicht genau, wann ich von der Arbeit komme....


----------



## mst82 (16. Januar 2011)

Klingt gut,da würd ich mich gerne anschliessen.


----------



## MaikTU (16. Januar 2011)

Vielen Dank nochmal an die Gang heute - war mir ein Vergnügen! Hatte selten so viel Spaß wie heute bei dem Gelände. Zum Glück kam nach der Wäsche auch der Rahmen wieder zum Vorschein!  
Super Tour! Besonderen Dank an Jörg für die Bergfahrten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shbiker (18. Januar 2011)

Moin Männer.

Wichtige Information für alle SP´s, die vom Reinbeker Bahnhof aus zu Touren starten und die Bergedorfer Zeitung nicht lesen: unsere geliebte Holzbrücke über die Bille am Bergedorfer Gehölz ist ab sofort und für unbestimmte Zeit wegen Einsturzgefahr gesperrt! Damit seht die direkte Verbindung vom Bahnhof Reinbek ins Bergedorfer Gehölz nicht mehr zur Verfügung. Umfahren läßt sich dieser Bereich über den "Bergedorfer Weg" auf wentorfer Seite oder über den Krähenwald. Die Betonbrücke an der "Reinhardtallee" ist weiterhin nutzbar und man kann unter der Eisebahnbrücke hindurch in den Krähenwald kommen. Ist ärgerlich, bringt aber auch noch ein paar zusätzliche Kilometer in die Beine

Bis dann

Jörg


----------



## rahi (18. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ich würde mich gerne anschliessen. Komme aus Wentorf und bin in meiner ersten MTB Saison (und bisher im Sommer RR gefahren). Wann und wo trefft Ihr Euch?

Viele Grüße

Ralf


----------



## Deleted 15311 (18. Januar 2011)

shbiker schrieb:


> Moin Männer.
> 
> Wichtige Information für alle SP´s, die vom Reinbeker Bahnhof aus zu Touren starten und die Bergedorfer Zeitung nicht lesen: unsere geliebte Holzbrücke über die Bille am Bergedorfer Gehölz ist ab sofort und für unbestimmte Zeit wegen Einsturzgefahr gesperrt! Damit seht die direkte Verbindung vom Bahnhof Reinbek ins Bergedorfer Gehölz nicht mehr zur Verfügung. Umfahren läßt sich dieser Bereich über den "Bergedorfer Weg" auf wentorfer Seite oder über den Krähenwald. Die Betonbrücke an der "Reinhardtallee" ist weiterhin nutzbar und man kann unter der Eisebahnbrücke hindurch in den Krähenwald kommen. Ist ärgerlich, bringt aber auch noch ein paar zusätzliche Kilometer in die Beine
> 
> ...




Moinsen

Joh danke dir für die Info!
Ab und an les ich zwar das Käseblatt,aber wenns dann mal interessantes und relevantes gibt,irgendwie nicht....
Meinst du die Pionierbrücke?
Da haben sie wohl damals das falsche und eher kostengünstige Holz genommen zum Bau,oder?Schlechte Konstruktion kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen bei den Pionieren,weil so alt ist die noch nicht!

Grüße

Nils


----------



## shbiker (18. Januar 2011)

SHIVER schrieb:


> Moinsen
> 
> Joh danke dir für die Info!
> Ab und an les ich zwar das Käseblatt,aber wenns dann mal interessantes und relevantes gibt,irgendwie nicht....
> ...


 
Ja, die Pionierbrücke.
Das Holz war wohl damals nicht schlecht oder billig, ich denke es war einfach noch zu frisch. Aber da sollen sich die Fachleute streiten!


----------



## rockriderSH (19. Januar 2011)

Moin Männer,

na, wenn das mit der Brücke so läuft wie bei der Holländer Brücke in Reinbek, dann sollte man sich schon mal über eine Fährverbindung über das Flüsschen Gedanken machen 

Ich schleppe mich übrigens gerade mit Husten und Schnupfen zur Arbeit. Aus diesem Grund werde ich wohl morgen Abend nicht dabei sein.

Jörgi, hast du für morgen Abend einen offiziellen Nightride der SP's angesetzt ? Wir bekommen ja doch auf einmal immer mehr Zulauf und es wäre gut, wenn du dann zur Zeit die Termine eventuell im Bereich LMB ankündigst, damit unsere "Neuen" wissen, wann und wo wir losfahren ok ?

Am Wochenend würde ich gerne meinen neuen Drahtesel das erste Mal ausführen. Bin also für Termine am Sonntag zu haben 

Danke und Gruß

Olli


----------



## mxsilver (19. Januar 2011)

Moin,

Termine am Sonntag würden mich auch interessieren... Wetter soll gut werden.. Von mir aus aber gerne erst ab 12Uhr



Gruß

Sebastian

PS : Olli, gute Besserung


----------



## MaikTU (19. Januar 2011)

Termin am Sonntag würde mich auch interessieren! Bin für alle Zeiten offen


----------



## shbiker (19. Januar 2011)

Ok.

Für alle, die Interesse an einem Nightride am Donnerstag haben: Ich bin dabei! Treffen am Reinbeker Bahnhof, am Fahrradständer beim Busparkplatz an der Sophienstraße, 20.00 Uhr. Lockeres Rollen auf sicheren Wegen. Ich schlage mal unsere Bobergrunde vor, entscheiden wir aber vor Ort spontan. Wie immer.
Sonntag müssen wir mal schauen, aber ich denke da wird was gehen.

bis dann

Jörg


----------



## mst82 (19. Januar 2011)

Hallo Jungs,bin morgen mit dabei,20 Uhr am Fahrradständer. Ja und Sonntag schließ  ich mich auch mit an. Wie lang sind wir denn morgen Abend unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shbiker (19. Januar 2011)

mst82 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,bin morgen mit dabei,20 Uhr am Fahrradständer. Ja und Sonntag schließ ich mich auch mit an. *Wie lang sind wir denn morgen Abend unterwegs?*


 

Gugst Du hier

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9077

Wir sehen uns morgen

Jörg


----------



## nearest2thepin (19. Januar 2011)

Moin Männer,

Sonntag Ollis neues Rad einweihen klingt sehr gut. Jörgi, bitte Tourenplan erarbeiten, der den Canyon-Schriftzug nach der Taufe bitte wenigstens noch erahnen lässt...  HEIDERUNDE???

Gruß,
Jan


----------



## shbiker (20. Januar 2011)

nearest2thepin schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> Sonntag Ollis neues Rad einweihen klingt sehr gut. Jörgi, bitte Tourenplan erarbeiten, der den Canyon-Schriftzug nach der Taufe bitte wenigstens noch erahnen lässt...  HEIDERUNDE???
> 
> ...


 
Hi Jan.

Heiderunde klingt gut, aber laß uns erst einmal die Gegend hier am Sonntag abreiten! Bei der Gelegenheit können wir ja ´mal Pläne machen.
Ich werde mal Geesthang und dann, je nach Kraft, den Schlangentrail vorschlagen. Vom Schriftzug "_Canyon" will ich nach der Tour nichts mehr sehen

Bis denne

Jörg


----------



## rockriderSH (20. Januar 2011)

Ihr seid so gut zu mir !!!

Herr nearest2thepin , sie können gerne ihr KFZ vorher bei mir parken und wir fahren zusammen zum Bahnhof. Sollten aber noch einmal telefonieren, da ich im Moment echt noch erkältet bin. Wir wissen ja alle, Training mit Erkältung könnte auf das Herzlein gehen !!

Gruß

Olli


----------



## shbiker (21. Januar 2011)

Moin Männers.

Ich habe gerade im Winterpokal gesehen, dass Chrischan wieder im Training ist!!! Übertreib es aber jetzt nicht gleich.

Wer fährt am Sonntag?

Gruß

Jörg


----------



## MaikTU (21. Januar 2011)

Hallo Jörg, 

Bin Sonntag raus! Halte aber meine Augen im Feb. offen. Euch viel Spass und feste Böden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (21. Januar 2011)

shbiker schrieb:


> Moin Männers.
> 
> Ich habe gerade im Winterpokal gesehen, dass Chrischan wieder im Training ist!!! Übertreib es aber jetzt nicht gleich.
> 
> ...



Moin Jungs,

das STIMMT  

Dank Klickpedale geht's auch mit nur einem Bein 

Habe das ärztl. GO, solange nichts schmerzt. Und dem ist nicht so 

Habe heute den Billetrail zum ersten Mal bei Tageslicht kennengelernt. Sehr schön dort eigentlich 


Sonntag kann ich leider nicht mit. Wir sind eingeladen...

Aber nächsten Donnestag sehen wir uns wieder, sofern Petrus mitmacht.


Gruss @ all

Chrischan


----------



## rockriderSH (21. Januar 2011)

Moin Männer,

ich werde am Sonntag wegen meiner Erkältung auch nicht mitfahren. Die Einweihungsrunde für's "NEUE" muss immer noch warten. Hoffe auch am Donnerstag wieder dabei zu sein.

Gruß und schönes Wochenende

Olli


----------



## rahi (21. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

wäre als Neuling am Sonntag dabei. Bleibt es bei 14.00?
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## shbiker (22. Januar 2011)

rahi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wäre als Neuling am Sonntag dabei. Bleibt es bei 14.00?
> Gruß
> Ralf


 

Moin , Moin.

Besonders groß scheint das Interesse an einer Tour Morgen ja nicht zu sein. Ist aber auch ein mist Januarwetter!

@ rahi. Ralf, wenn du Lust hast können wir uns morgen um 14.00 Uhr ja in Wentorf treffen. Treffpunkt auf dem Marktplatz Casinopark, bei der Telefonzelle vor dem Optiker!? Hast Du Lust?

Jörg


----------



## Ma_Ki (22. Januar 2011)

Moin,

wir (Jan und ich) fahren am Sonntag um 10:00. 14:00 müssen wir schon läääängst wieder zuhause sein. Hat jemand Lust, um 10:00 zu fahren?


----------



## mxsilver (22. Januar 2011)

Hallo Jörg u. Rahi,

wie wäre es denn so gegen 12Uhr in Reinbek??

10Uhr bin ich noch am frühstücken

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## rahi (22. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ich schaffe es morgen erst um 14.00.
@ Jörg

Treffpunkt beim Optiker (Casionopark) ist OK.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## shbiker (22. Januar 2011)

mxsilver schrieb:


> Hallo Jörg u. Rahi,
> 
> wie wäre es denn so gegen 12Uhr in Reinbek??
> 
> ...


 
Hi Sebastian,

schaffst Du es auch morgen um 14.00 Uhr nach Wentorf!? Dann wären wir schon zu dritt?

Jörg


----------



## Ma_Ki (22. Januar 2011)

Moin, Jörg,

wir würden gern mit euch fahren, aber der Nachmittag ist schon reserviert. Ich muß möglichst früh fahren... 
Macht nichts.... Wie sieht es bei dir am nächsten Sonntag aus? In der Woche wird es eklig kalt abends sein. Ich weiss nicht, ob ich mich da aufraffen kann )


----------



## shbiker (22. Januar 2011)

Ma_Ki schrieb:


> Moin, Jörg,
> 
> wir würden gern mit euch fahren, aber der Nachmittag ist schon reserviert. Ich muß möglichst früh fahren...
> Macht nichts.... Wie sieht es bei dir am nächsten Sonntag aus? In der Woche wird es eklig kalt abends sein. Ich weiss nicht, ob ich mich da aufraffen kann )


 

Lass uns Mitte nächster Woche noch mal schnacken. Zur Zeit weiß ich noch nicht abschließend wie das nächste Wochenende bei mir aussieht. Solltet ihr morgen früher fahren wünsche ich euch viel Spaß.

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mst82 (23. Januar 2011)

Moin,
ich werd es heute auch nicht schaffen mit zu kommen, wünsch euch noch viel Spass.


----------



## rahi (23. Januar 2011)

dann wird es eine kleingruppe. 14.oo in wentorf, oder?


----------



## shbiker (23. Januar 2011)

rahi schrieb:


> dann wird es eine kleingruppe. 14.oo in wentorf, oder?


 

14:00 Uhr Wentorf Marktplatz

bis nachher


----------



## mxsilver (23. Januar 2011)

Moin,

14.00 ich komme...

Bis später

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## gnss (23. Januar 2011)

Im Anhang die Wentorftour von heute, die Genauigkeit lässt allerdings zu Wünschen übrig. Nächstes mal vielleicht doch lieber in der Rücken- statt in der Bauchtasche.


----------



## mxsilver (24. Januar 2011)

Schönen Dank für das gpx-file..

War eine sehr schöne Tour gestern. Schönen Dank fürs guiden und warten.. Hoffentlich gibt es bald eine Wiederholung..

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## plattsnacker (24. Januar 2011)

nu geiht dat wedder los...

Moin Jungs,

ich habe mal für die nächsten Wochen die Nightride-Termine ins LMB gestellt.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/  --> PLZ: 21465


Auch für die "Neuen":

Bitte tragt Euch dort als Mitfahrer ein, damit wir beim Start abschätzen können, ob es lohnt zu warten, falls ihr euch mal verspätet.


Hänge konditionell diese Woche sicher noch ein wenig hinterher, aber mein Garmin wird mich nach Hause führen, wenn ihr mich bei den Wildschweinen aussetzt...

@Olli: Hoffe, Du kannst Do das Canyon-Team verdoppeln... 

Bis Donnerstag

Chrischan


----------



## mst82 (24. Januar 2011)

Bin dabei, hat mir beim letzten mal gut gefallen, auch wenn wir nur zu zweit waren 


Gruß Matthias


----------



## plattsnacker (24. Januar 2011)

Olli and me proudly present:

http://www.sachsenwaldpioniere.de/




Her mit den Ideen...



Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shbiker (25. Januar 2011)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Olli and me proudly present:
> 
> http://www.sachsenwaldpioniere.de/
> 
> ...


 
Coooool,

als erstes brauchen wir dringend gutes Licht für das Teamfoto! 
Super Idee

Wenn der Temperaturverlauf so eintritt wie zur Zeit von den Wetterdiensten prognostiziert werde ich am Donnerstag wohl wieder die Trainingsrolle quälen müssen. Habe gerade gestern die vordere Bremse wieder entlüften müssen. Aber eine Lösung ist in Sichtweite!!

Bis dann 
Jörg


----------



## rockriderSH (25. Januar 2011)

Genial Chrischan,

der Anfang ist gemacht !!

Ich bin übrigens dabei einen Lieferanten für Teamtrikots zu finden. Werde euch dann Follow Up geben, sobald ich hier genauere Vorschläge und Preise habe. Ich denke ein Kurzarmtrikot für die Sommersaison wäre toll !! Man soll uns nun ja langsam auch mal auf dem Rad erkennen !! Ich habe das Gefühl, die Sachsenwaldpioniere mausern sich langsam aber sicher zu den "Locals No. 1" in unserer Region 

Für unsere Homepage bitte alle Vorschläge an Chrischan. Eventuell kann ihn jemand von euch auch noch unterstützen.

Bis denne 

Olli


----------



## mxsilver (25. Januar 2011)

Find ich super was Ihr da macht...
Auch wenn ich mich noch lange nicht dazu zähle, möchte ich mit steigender Kondition öfter bei Euch mitradeln..

Vielleicht ( hoffentlich ) wird das Wetter zum WE wieder besser..

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## plattsnacker (25. Januar 2011)

mxsilver schrieb:


> Find ich super was Ihr da macht...
> Auch wenn ich mich noch lange nicht dazu zähle, möchte ich mit steigender Kondition öfter bei Euch mitradeln..
> 
> Vielleicht ( hoffentlich ) wird das Wetter zum WE wieder besser..
> ...



Hi Sebastian,

im Moment hapert es bei so einigen von uns mit der Kondition. Mach dir deswegen keine Sorgen. Ich z.B. hab gerade eine fast 4 wöchige Zwangspause hinter mir. Damit andere nicht davonziehen, fallen bei ihnen im Winter einfach z.B. die Bremsen aus 

Der Zeitpunkt zum Einstieg könnte also günstiger nicht sein, es sei denn die Kälte stört dich...

Wenn du 2-3 Mal pro Woche auf's Rad kommst, wirst du sehr schnell locker mithalten können. Ansonsten ist es ja auch kein Problem für uns, mal zu warten oder ein wenig Gas rauszunehmen. Schließlich wollen wir alle zusammen Spass haben und in diesem Kreise keine Rennen gewinnen, höchstens den internen Winterpokal 

Vielleicht sehen wir uns Donnerstag beim Nightride ?


Gruss

Christian


----------



## shbiker (25. Januar 2011)

Hi Männer,

Sontag sollen die Temperaturen tagsüber ja wieder auf bremsenfreundliche Plusgrade steigen. Wenn dem so íst würde ich gerne eine Runde fahren. 

@Sebastian: eigentlich wollte ich ja erst im Sommer in deinem Windschatten fahren, nun, es war ja letzten Sonntag schon einmal möglich Ich gebe ja zu das die Route schon ein wenig vom Fahrer abverlangte, aber das glückliche Grinsen ist dir nicht einmal am letzten Anstieg aus dem Gesicht gewichen Weiter so, dass sah schon ganz gut aus.

Bis denne

Jörg


----------



## mxsilver (26. Januar 2011)

Doppel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mxsilver (26. Januar 2011)

Zitat "Hi Sebastian,

im Moment hapert es bei so einigen von uns mit der Kondition. Mach dir  deswegen keine Sorgen. Ich z.B. hab gerade eine fast 4 wöchige  Zwangspause hinter mir. Damit andere nicht davonziehen, fallen bei ihnen  im Winter einfach z.B. die Bremsen aus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





"


Deswegen war Jörg Sonntag auch immer so schnell unterwegs...

Ich bleibe dran, werde am Nightride aber frühestens anfang März mitfahren können. Bis dahin habe ich Donnerstags immer mein Rückenmuskulaturaufbautraining....

Für eine schöne Tour an den Wochenenden bin ich aber immer zu haben..

gruß

sebastian


----------



## rockriderSH (27. Januar 2011)

Moin Männer,

ich bin leider raus heute Abend !! Werde meinen Husten nicht richtig los !! Hoffe dann am Sonntag dabei zu sein, wenn die Temperaturen sich im erträglichen Plusbereich befinden sollten.

Gruß

Olli


----------



## shbiker (27. Januar 2011)

Auf mich müsst ihr heute abend auch nicht warten! Erstens ist es für meine Bremsen zu kalt und zweitens hat es mich nun auch leicht erwischt. Ich werde heute wohl noch einmal etwas kürzer treten. Aber Sonntag, wenn die Sonne höher steht bin ich wohl dabei!

bis denne

Jörg


----------



## Ma_Ki (27. Januar 2011)

Moin, Männer...
Jan und ich würden heute abend um 20:00 gern eine kleine Runde fahren... Vielleicht so eine Stunde? Wir kommen zu 20:00 zum Bahnhof Reinbek.


----------



## plattsnacker (27. Januar 2011)

shbiker schrieb:


> Auf mich müsst ihr heute abend auch nicht warten! Erstens ist es für meine Bremsen zu kalt und zweitens hat es mich nun auch leicht erwischt. Ich werde heute wohl noch einmal etwas kürzer treten. Aber Sonntag, wenn die Sonne höher steht bin ich wohl dabei!
> 
> bis denne
> 
> Jörg



Hi Jörg,

Verordnung:  Viel trinken, viel Schlaf und Zinktabletten.

Diesen Sonntag wird bei mir noch nicht klappen.


Gute Besserung Dir ! ( und Olli natürlich auch )


Gruss
Christian


----------



## plattsnacker (27. Januar 2011)

Ma_Ki schrieb:


> Moin, Männer...
> Jan und ich würden heute abend um 20:00 gern eine kleine Runde fahren... Vielleicht so eine Stunde? Wir kommen zu 20:00 zum Bahnhof Reinbek.



Hi Ma_Ki,

ich bin um 20 Uhr am Bahnhof. Würde zwar gern eher an die 2 Std. fahren, damit das Anplünnen lohnt, aber wir können gern erstmal gemeinsam starten. 
Wird aus meiner Sicht gern eine gemütliche Runde heute.

Bis nachher

Chrischan


----------



## mxsilver (27. Januar 2011)

Allen Kranken erstmal gute Besserung..

Sonntag wäre ich auch gerne wieder dabei.

Morgen hole ich meine gerade neuerworbene Konditionsmaschine ganz schmale Reifen )  ab und drehe dann erstmal ne Runde auf´n Deich. 

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## mst82 (27. Januar 2011)

Hallo Jungs,bin heut abend mit dabei.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## plattsnacker (27. Januar 2011)

Moin,

die Tour von heute Abend als gezipptes GPX-File  im Anhang ( anzusehen auch mit GoogleEarth ).

Vielen Dank an Martin (gnss) für's Guiden !! Perfekte Tourenwahl entsprechend der geforderten "Parameter".

Vielen Dank an Hans für's Durchhalten  !

Vielen Dank an die anderen "Neuen" für's Mitfahren trotz -5 Grad !

Nach Monaten der Neugierde konnte ich endlich mal den Schlangentrail ( Die "6" ) in Aumühle kennenlernen  Muss unbedingt bei Tageslicht wiederholt werden.

Daten: 

Dauer 	01:43:00 h
Distanz 	22,50 km
km/h (Mittel) 	13.11 km/h
km/h (Maximum) 	39.5 km/h
Höhenmeter 	216 hm 


Gruss

Christian


----------



## hansvdh (28. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin doch fitter als ich gestern Abend befürchtet habe!

War doch überrascht wie hart am Ende kleinste Steigungen werden können , ich war total platt! Nach kurzer Erholung ging es dann doch noch nach Hause!

Ich fand die Strecke auch total genial auch wenn ich mich auf meine Atmung machnmal mehr konzentrieren musste 

Ich werde das jetzt erst einmal intensivieren um entspannt zu Hause anzukommen

Christian: Danke für ein paar Ausrüstungsgegenstände!!

Gruß und bis später!

Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (28. Januar 2011)

hansvdh schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ich bin doch fitter als ich gestern Abend befürchtet habe!
> 
> ...



Ich dachte schon, du wärest auf dem Heimweg am Rodelberg gescheitert und nicht mehr zuhause angekommen.
Freut mich, dass Du's überlebt hast gestern.  


Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## mxsilver (28. Januar 2011)

Moin,

Wetter soll am WE ja richtig schön werden. Würde gerne Sonntag wieder ne Runde drehen. Vielleicht so gegen 12uhr?

Habe nur das kleine Problem, das ich ab heute kein Internet mehr habe.

@Jörg : ich schick Dir meine Handynummer per PN. Vielleicht kannst Du mir bescheid sagen?? Am liebsten Samstag.

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## shbiker (28. Januar 2011)

mxsilver schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Wetter soll am WE ja richtig schön werden. Würde gerne Sonntag wieder ne Runde drehen. Vielleicht so gegen 12uhr?
> 
> ...


 
Samstag wird es bei mir nicht gehen. Könnte mir aber vorstellen am Sonntag einen Runde zu drehen. Wer hat Lust?

Jörg


----------



## rockriderSH (28. Januar 2011)

Sonntag 14:00 und ich bin dabei


----------



## shbiker (28. Januar 2011)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Sonntag 14:00 und ich bin dabei


 

14:00 Uhr klingt gut!!


----------



## plattsnacker (28. Januar 2011)

Hi Jungs,

wenn ihr jetzt den Sonntagstermin noch in LMB postet, ist's perfekt , denn dann erreicht ihr auch diejenigen, die evtl. nur dort reinschauen und unseren Thread gar nicht kennen...
Immerhin erscheint die Tour dann auf der Startseiten vom Kontrollzentrum, welche viel mehr Leute sehen. ( http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/usercp.php )

Im Sommer werden wir ein richtig großer Haufen sein ! 

Ich kann leider trotz Traumwetter an diesem WoEnde zu 99% nicht.
Vielleicht hat aber mein Kumpel hansvdh bis dahin den Schock von Donnerstag überwunden und baut seine GA1 für den nächsten Nightride mit euch am Sonntag aus ? 

Gruss
Chrischan

@Olli:
Deinen Trikot-Entwurf (eMail) habe ich erst heute gesehen. Sehr klasse, was du da ergoogelt + entworfern hast. Leider wie besprochen auch mir trotzdem zu viel Kohle dafür.


----------



## shbiker (29. Januar 2011)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Sonntag 14:00 und ich bin dabei


 
Temperaturprognose von heute für Morgen Nachmittag: 0 °C, Wind aus Westen, wenig Sonne! Ich bin dann um 14.00 Uhr am Reinbeker Bahnhof. Mal sehen, wie lange meine Bremsen bei diesem Wetter halten!? Aber ich kann ja mittlerweile mit verbundenen Augen entlüften

Bis Morgen

Jörg


----------



## mst82 (29. Januar 2011)

Mit etwas Glück schaffe ich es auch zu um zwei, wenn ich es nicht rechtzeitig schaffen sollte müßt ihr auch nicht auf mich warten, mach mich denn alleine auf den weg.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## rockriderSH (30. Januar 2011)

Moin Männer,

mir ist es dann doch zu frisch heute. Ich werde nicht dabei sein. Euch viel Spaß.

Gruß

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shbiker (30. Januar 2011)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> mir ist es dann doch zu frisch heute. Ich werde nicht dabei sein. Euch viel Spaß.
> 
> ...


 

Zu frisch??

Wir wollen uns doch warm fahren!?


----------



## plattsnacker (30. Januar 2011)

shbiker schrieb:


> Zu frisch??
> 
> Wir wollen uns doch warm fahren!?



Es ist nur, weil Nerve-Biker gern im Rudel auftauchen würden...


----------



## shbiker (30. Januar 2011)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Es ist nur, Nerve-Biker gern im Rudel auftauchen würden...


 
Ach so ist das


----------



## mxsilver (31. Januar 2011)

Moin Jörg,

was macht die Bremse???

Schade, das das Dingen gestern versagt hat. War zwar nach dem kurzen Stück anfangs etwas kaputt, bin dann aber noch schön im Bergedorfer Gehölz rumgedüst..( 1 Std.)

Und ansonsten war es nicht zu kalt  und super zu fahren..

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## shbiker (31. Januar 2011)

mxsilver schrieb:


> Moin Jörg,
> 
> was macht die Bremse???
> 
> ...


 

Erinnere mich nicht an die Bremsen. Ich werde heute Abend wohl oder übel entlüften müssen. Gestern hatte ich einfach keine Lust mehr. War aber eine schöne Runde ....
.... und nicht zu kalt

Jörg


----------



## plattsnacker (2. Februar 2011)

Hi Jungs,

die Jungs um Tange & Broth (Andreas) vom Team / Thread Klassikertreffen in Hamburg laden uns am Sonntag, 6.2.2011 zwecks gemeinsamer Tour in den Harburger Bergen ein.

Ich bin leider "familiär geblockt".  Andreas würde sich aber freuen, den einen oder anderen von uns begrüßen zu dürfen. Er ist in 09/2010 mal mit uns an der Geestkante gefahren und damals extra aus Osdorf zu uns in den "nahen Osten" gereist.

Genaueres entnehmt bitte dem o.g. Thread.  
Handynummer von Andreas gibt's u.a. bei mir zu erfragen.

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nearest2thepin (2. Februar 2011)

Moin Eskimos,

habe mich für's Eisfischen morgen abend eingetragen - werde dann mal den Snowscooter fit machen und die Akkus aufladen...

Gruß,
Jan


----------



## plattsnacker (3. Februar 2011)

nearest2thepin schrieb:


> Moin Eskimos,
> 
> habe mich für's Eisfischen morgen abend eingetragen - werde dann mal den Snowscooter fit machen und die Akkus aufladen...
> 
> ...



Wunder werden wahr !!  Aber nicht, dass Du nach erfolgreicher Jagd auch noch den Winterpokal vorantreibst 

Bis nachher

Chrischan


----------



## plattsnacker (3. Februar 2011)

Hi Jungs,

ich habe in unserer *Interessensgemeinschaft *einen *Diskussionsthread *rund um unsere *Website *http://www.sachsenwaldpioniere.de  angelegt.

Bitte postet (mir ) alles zur Erstellung, Pflege ...  zur Website *dort*, denn die PMs sind ja irgendwann flüchtig, wenn das Postfach voll ist. 

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## shbiker (3. Februar 2011)

Moin Männer,

zunächst muss ich meine Zusage zur Tour heute Abend ein wenig einschränken. Meine kleine Tochter hatte heute ein Kiefern - OP. Wenn es ihr heute Abend gut geht bin ich am Start, wenn ich nicht da sein sollte wartet bitte nicht auf mich.

Ausserdem sind meine neuen Bremsen heute angekommen!!!! Ich schaffe es bloß nicht euch ein paar Fotos einzufügen. Bin wohl zu blöd für das moderne Leben

Später mehr

Jörg


----------



## shbiker (3. Februar 2011)

Ich glaube so geht das. So kann ich wenigstens einen ersten Eindruck geben. Und den Rest kann man auch gleich bestaunen. Klickst Du auf Bild.


----------



## plattsnacker (3. Februar 2011)

Moin,

die Tour von heute Abend wieder als gezipptes GPX-File im Anhang ( anzusehen auch mit GoogleEarth ).

Vielen Dank an den/die Guides !! Schönes Fahrtechniktraining heute 




Garmin-Daten:

Dauer 	02:00:00 h

Distanz 	26,70 km

km/h (Mittel) 	13.35 km/h

km/h (Maximum) 	50.5 km/h ( bergab, dabei plötzlich ein                    unbeleuchteter Köter mitten auf dem Wege )

Höhenmeter 	252 hm 




Gruss

Christian


----------



## mst82 (4. Februar 2011)

ha ha, unbeleuchteter Köter,ich hau mich weg  , die StVO müßte doch für alle Verkehrsteilnehmer  gelten, 

aber man gut das euch nichts passiert ist.


----------



## plattsnacker (4. Februar 2011)

mst82 schrieb:


> ha ha, unbeleuchteter Köter,ich hau mich weg  , die StVO müßte doch für alle Verkehrsteilnehmer  gelten,
> 
> aber man gut das euch nichts passiert ist.



Frauchen kann nur froh sein, dass man nicht mit dem Dackelschneider im Wald unterwegs ist. Sonst hätte sie mit zwei Hunden wieder abziehen können


----------



## plattsnacker (4. Februar 2011)

Hi Jörg,

lass' mich raten:
6 WP-Punkte mit fettem Grinsen auf dem QLT gesammelt und dann 2 WP-Punkte Alternativtraining Lakes-Rahmen zersägen, oder ?


----------



## shbiker (4. Februar 2011)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Hi Jörg,
> 
> lass' mich raten:
> 6 WP-Punkte mit fettem Grinsen auf dem QLT gesammelt und dann 2 WP-Punkte Alternativtraining Lakes-Rahmen zersägen, oder ?


 

Ätsch, falsch geraten

Hab heute noch mal die Rolle gequält. Ich warte noch auf die Dämpferpumpe. DHL hat das Paket schon

Der Dämpfer wurde mit etwas zu knappen Luftdruck aufgeliefert. Aber ich bin echt schon ganz heiß. Wenn der Luftdruck stimmt geht es auf die Pist, egal was Petrus noch anstellen mag um das zu verhindern. Und das Lakes wird nicht zersägt, da wird erst einmal geprüft warum das Ding so lange gehalten hat

Bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shbiker (4. Februar 2011)

Hey Männer, 

nun hab ich das mit den Fotos auch irgendwie hinbekommen.
Ich presentiere: mein funkel, .... niegel, ... nagel, ... neues Bike
*Radon QLT Race 6.0*
Starke Bremsen von AVID (auch bei Frost)
XT - Ausstattung
Fahrwerk von FOX









Also, zieht euch warm an, dass rockt.

Bis die Tage

Jörg


----------



## plattsnacker (4. Februar 2011)

shbiker schrieb:


> Ätsch, falsch geraten
> 
> Hab heute noch mal die Rolle gequält. Ich warte noch auf die Dämpferpumpe. DHL hat das Paket schon
> 
> ...




Hi Jörg,

gratuliert habe ich ja gestern bereits. Aber nun nochmal mit einem Bild des Bikes vor Augen ! Sehr chic, besonders die Ausstattungsliste !

Hätte dir gestern gern meine Dämpferpumpe mitgegeben. War im Rucksack dabei. Hättst mal was gesagt...

Wenn er sie dir morgen nicht bringt, komm vorbei und hol dir meine ab, bevor das WoEnde versaut ist.

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## shbiker (5. Februar 2011)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Hi Jörg,
> 
> gratuliert habe ich ja gestern bereits. Aber nun nochmal mit einem Bild des Bikes vor Augen ! Sehr chic, besonders die Ausstattungsliste !
> 
> ...


 
Chrischan, 

danke für das Angebot. Aber Rose und DHL waren wie immer zuverlässig, die Pumpe ist gleich heute Morgen bei mir eingetroffen. Ich werde mich nachher ´mal in das Abenteuer Fahrwerksabstimmung begeben. Ist für mich ja Neuland und von daher schon hochspannend. Ich werde mir entsprechend Zeit lassen und hoffe, dass ich den Prozeß dann auch verstehen werde

Ich hoffe, dass Petrus sich heute noch einmal ordentlich austobt und mir morgen wenigstens ein paar Stunden für die Probefahrten regenfreie Zeit läßt. Die Wetterdienste versprechen ja nicht wirklich Gutes.


 In diesem Sinne

Jörg


----------



## mxsilver (5. Februar 2011)

Moin Jörg,

ich drück die Daumen, würde dann nämlich morgen auch ganz gerne fahren...
Sonst müßt ich mich wieder bis nach Popptown ins Studio quälen, um Spinning zu machen.

Können morgen früh ja mal telefonieren.

Happy schraubing

Sebastian


----------



## shbiker (5. Februar 2011)

mxsilver schrieb:


> Moin Jörg,
> 
> ich drück die Daumen, würde dann nämlich morgen auch ganz gerne fahren...
> Sonst müßt ich mich wieder bis nach Popptown ins Studio quälen, um Spinning zu machen.
> ...


 

Jep.
mok wie!


----------



## Ma_Ki (5. Februar 2011)

Moin, Jörg, 
das Radon sieht ja fast aus wie meins 
Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Bike!


----------



## shbiker (6. Februar 2011)

Moin Männer.

Womit haben wir das nur verdient?



Ich will doch fahren
Das neue Bike ist eingestellt und will getestet werden. Aber das nächste Frühjahr kommt bestimmt.

Jörg


----------



## plattsnacker (8. Februar 2011)

shbiker schrieb:


> Moin Männer.
> 
> Womit haben wir das nur verdient?
> 
> ...


Und, wie war's gestern ?   Schön heimlich 9 Punkte mit'm QLT eingesackt, was ?   Oder wieder Rolle, nee nä ?

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## shbiker (8. Februar 2011)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Und, wie war's gestern ? Schön heimlich 9 Punkte mit'm QLT eingesackt, was ?  Oder wieder Rolle, nee nä ?
> 
> Gruss
> Chrischan


 

Nee, nee, 

war schon das QLT. Und es war ein fürchterlicher Schweinkram. Grinsen ging nur mit geschlossenem Mund, damit kein Matsch reinfliegt.

Wird Zeit das der Frühling kommt.

Gruss

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockriderSH (8. Februar 2011)

Mensch habt ihr alle Zeit :-((

Ich bin noch nicht einen Meter mit meinem "Neuen" gefahren !!

Olli


----------



## plattsnacker (8. Februar 2011)

Hi Jungs,

wie sieht's bei Euch aus mit Terminverschiebung des Nightrides in dieser Woche von Donnerstag auf Mittwoch  ? ( gleiche Zeit, gleicher Ort, siehe LMB )

Wir müssen geschickt durch die Regenzeit manövrieren, sonst leiden die neuen Bikes unnötig... 


Gruss
Christian


----------



## shbiker (8. Februar 2011)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Mensch habt ihr alle Zeit :-((
> 
> Ich bin noch nicht einen Meter mit meinem "Neuen" gefahren !!
> 
> Olli


 
Du mußt ja Gedult haben


----------



## shbiker (8. Februar 2011)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> 
> wie sieht's bei Euch aus mit Terminverschiebung des Nightrides in dieser Woche von Donnerstag auf Mittwoch ? ( gleiche Zeit, gleicher Ort, siehe LMB )
> 
> ...


 
bin dabei!! Wobei es eigentlich egal ist ob die Nässe von oben oder von unten kommt


----------



## hansvdh (8. Februar 2011)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> 
> wie sieht's bei Euch aus mit Terminverschiebung des Nightrides in dieser Woche von Donnerstag auf Mittwoch ? ( gleiche Zeit, gleicher Ort, siehe LMB )
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Christian!

Ich bin auch dabei! Batterie voll?? )

Gruß und bis Morgen Abend!

Hans!


----------



## plattsnacker (8. Februar 2011)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Mensch habt ihr alle Zeit :-((
> 
> Ich bin noch nicht einen Meter mit meinem "Neuen" gefahren !!
> 
> Olli



Ich fahre dir dein's gerne ein. Stelle es einfach Mittwoch um 19:30 Uhr in's Carport.  :-D  Darf es eigentlich mit ins Schlafzimmer, oder muss es nachts im Wohnzimmer bleiben ?

Mensch Olli, was'n nun mit dir ?  Husten immer noch da ? 

Gib mal die Nummer von deinem Chef und deinem Arzt, dann klappt es Mittwoch auch !


Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (8. Februar 2011)

hansvdh schrieb:


> Hallo Christian!
> 
> Ich bin auch dabei! Batterie voll?? )
> 
> ...



Klasse !  

Meine Batt. u. die der Lampe sind randvoll...


----------



## plattsnacker (8. Februar 2011)

shbiker schrieb:


> bin dabei!! Wobei es eigentlich egal ist ob die Nässe von oben oder von unten kommt



Von unten? Schon Inkontinenz ?

Bis morgen, freu mich !!


----------



## shbiker (8. Februar 2011)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Von unten? Schon Inkontinenz ?
> 
> Bis morgen, freu mich !!


 
Hä, Hä


----------



## rockriderSH (9. Februar 2011)

Moin Männer,

Chrischan, Respekt !!! Die Homepage nimmt ja Gestalt an !! Ganz toll !! 

Mein Bike wartet, wartet und wartet ...

Danke & Gruß

Olli


----------



## shbiker (9. Februar 2011)

Hi Männer,

super Tour heute Abend. Tut mir Leid wenn es mit mir ab und an ein wenig durchgegangen ist, es fuhr sich aber so schön.
Und nein Chrischan, das Rad hat keinen E - Motor!!!!!

Bis die Tage

Jörg


----------



## nearest2thepin (10. Februar 2011)

Chrischan, coole Website, v.a. der Text "Über uns" ist gelungen. Zu burn fat, not oil fällt mir noch ein: Dropbars, not bombs.

Jörgi, die gute Form sei Dir gegönnt, aber mach Dir nicht zu viele Gedanken, spätestens im Sommer hast Du kein schlechtes Gewissen mehr...

Es grüßt ungeteert und ungefedert
Jan


----------



## plattsnacker (10. Februar 2011)

nearest2thepin schrieb:


> Chrischan, coole Website, v.a. der Text "Über uns" ist gelungen. Zu burn fat, not oil fällt mir noch ein: Dropbars, not bombs.
> 
> Jörgi, die gute Form sei Dir gegönnt, aber mach Dir nicht zu viele Gedanken, spätestens im Sommer hast Du kein schlechtes Gewissen mehr...
> 
> ...



Der Text kommt vom E-Biker 

GPX der Tour folgt morgen, äh nachher..., brauche meinen Schlaf. 

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## mxsilver (11. Februar 2011)

Moin Jungs,

Sonntag soll es trocken bleiben..

Haben wir ein Date zum Dayride??


Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## Manni1599 (11. Februar 2011)

mxsilver schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> Sonntag soll es trocken bleiben..
> 
> ...



Wie wäre es denn DAMIT?

Gruß
Manni


----------



## plattsnacker (11. Februar 2011)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn DAMIT?
> 
> Gruß
> Manni



@Jörg:

Da könntest Du deinem E-Bike so richtig die Sporen geben ohne dich nachher entschuldigen zu müssen 

@all: Ich kann Sa/So leider nicht.

Wir sollten dringend mal einen TOH einberufen, z.B. nächsten Donnerstag um 20 Uhr ?
Grund 1: Olli  könnte dabei sein, Nico vielleicht auch ?
Grund 2:  1. Projektmeeting "Website" ( Beamer vorhanden... )

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockriderSH (11. Februar 2011)

Moin Jungs,

ich würde das Erdinger mitbringen.

Gruß

Olli


----------



## plattsnacker (11. Februar 2011)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> ich würde das Erdinger mitbringen.
> 
> ...



Na also, Olli lebt  

Wo treffen wir uns?

Wer kennt Kneipen/Restaurants mit WLAN + "Clubräumen" ?

Dann braucht Olli nichts schleppen...


Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## nearest2thepin (11. Februar 2011)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Na also, Olli lebt
> 
> Wo treffen wir uns?
> 
> ...



So ein Coaching-ToH ist dringend angesagt, ich würde Hannemanns Mühle vorschlagen.

(1) Website: Lieber auf Papier, Beamer ist overengineered.

(2) Technik: Jörgis E-Bike ist mit den Betriebsarten "On/Off" noch zu grob ausgelegt, technische Verbesserungsvorschläge sind willkommen. Vielleicht hat Avid eine elegante Lösung, wir können ja zusammenlegen.

(3) Kleidung: Trikots 2011 - Verabschiedetes Design und tatsächlicher Konditionsstand (an alle Gelben Trikots und Bergziegen).

(4) Einkaufsberatung: So gibt's von der Regierung das richtige Budget für's Rad.

Kommenden Donnerstag kann ich nicht, aber die Woche drauf wäre gut.

Gruß,
Jan


----------



## mxsilver (12. Februar 2011)

Moin,

morgen keiner unterwegs???
Muß ich alleine fahren 

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## shbiker (12. Februar 2011)

mxsilver schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> morgen keiner unterwegs???
> Muß ich alleine fahren
> ...


 

Hi Sebastian, hi Männer,

für die  kommende Nacht sind verbreitet leichte Schneefälle angesagt. Wenn diese wirklich eintreten sollten muss ich morgen eventuell arbeiten! Daher kann ich für Morgen leider noch nicht so recht planen. Mal sehen was Morgen früh dann tatsächlich zu beobachten ist

Jörg


----------



## mxsilver (12. Februar 2011)

Hi Jörg,

na da drück ich doch mal alle Daumen, daß es nicht schneit. Hätte ja mind. zwei gute Seiten.. Wir können besser biken und Du müßtest nicht arbeiten..

Also hoffen, das der scheiß Sturm da draußen den Dreck wegbläst

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## plattsnacker (13. Februar 2011)

Moin Jungs,

hier endlich die Tour vom Mittwochabend wieder als gezipptes GPX-File im Anhang ( anzusehen auch mit GoogleEarth ).

Vielen Dank an den/die Guides !!


*
Garmin-Daten:*
Dauer 	02:18:00 h
Distanz 	36,40 km
km/h (Mittel) 	15.83 km/h
km/h (Maximum) 	53.5 km/h
Höhenmeter 	330 hm 

Zum TOH:
- Sebastian kann Do erst ab März, richtig ?
- Ich kann Freitags eigentlich nie...

Vorschlag:  TOH am Donnerstag, 3.3.2011, 19:30 Uhr, http://www.hannemanns-muehle.de/

Was meint ihr ?  Für alle möglich ?


@Jörg: Es schneit gerade, viel Spass 


Gruss

Christian


----------



## shbiker (13. Februar 2011)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> 
> Zum TOH:
> ...


 
Hi Chrischan,

ich kann eigentlich recht häufig, aber leider am 3.3.11 überhaupt nicht. Wenn ich an diesem Tag nicht zu Hause bleibe gibt es Ärger mit meiner Regierung

Ich schaufel jetzt noch etwas Schnee beiseite und dann mal schauen, was der Tag noch so bringt. 
Neuschneehöhe in Wentorf: 4 cm
Es beginnt zu tauen.

Bis denne

Jörg


----------



## mxsilver (13. Februar 2011)

Moin Männers,

ich kann auch im Februar mal einen Donnerstag nur schnell Rückengym machen und dann ab ca. 19 Uhr zum Treffen erscheinen. Lasse dann eben Spinning ausfallen.. Ihr könnt dann ja auch nicht trainieren

Das Projekt soll ja vorankommen, und das möglichst in dieser "Schlechtwetterzeit" 

@Jörg : Rufe gleich mal durch wie es bei Dir aussieht. Ich habe nämlich meinen Schneedienst fertig..

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mxsilver (13. Februar 2011)

Moin Jungs,

Jörg und ich treffen uns um 14 Uhr in Wentorf auf dem Marktplatz. 

Vielleicht hat ja noch einer Lust und Zeit uns zu begleiten..

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## plattsnacker (13. Februar 2011)

mxsilver schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> Jörg und ich treffen uns um 14 Uhr in Wentorf auf dem Marktplatz.
> 
> ...


Hi,

habt ihr die Spuren im Krähenwald/Bergedorfer Gehölz (Wasserturm) gemacht ? U.a. Conti Mountain King ?

Wir waren wieder Familyjoggen, Tochter diesmal mit 12" Singlespeeder 

TOH:  Bitte Link zwecks Terminfindung benutzen ( mal sehe, ob's so einfach geht ) :http://www.doodle.com/xt3bb3gyn56xv3zh


Gruss

Christian


----------



## shbiker (13. Februar 2011)

Hi Chrischan,

wir waren zwar im Bergedorfer Gehölz, aber nicht im Krähenwald. Und Conti - Reifen hatten wir auch nicht Aber Spuren haben wir gemacht. Und nicht nur wir, ich fand es waren heute wohl eine ganze Menge Leute mit dem MTB unterwegs. Zumindestens den Spuren nach zu urteilen War aber sch*** kalt

Und die Terminfindung, also was es heutzutage alles gibt, Wahnsin

Bis denne

Jörg


----------



## mxsilver (13. Februar 2011)

Moin,

ja war super unangenehm das Wetter..

Da der E-Biker ja vorgefahren ist, wurde mich auch nicht wirklich kalt

Danke für Guiden, Jörg, und bis demnächst.

Termin ist eingetragen

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## mst82 (13. Februar 2011)

Hallo Jungs, bin wieder online und mein Bike ist auch wieder fahrtüchtig. Es kann also wieder los gehen.Mensch und die Seite sieht echt schon gut aus,ist auch ne feine Sache mit den Wanderwegen,gefällt mir gut.


----------



## mxsilver (15. Februar 2011)

Moin Jungs,

Donnerstag soll es trocken bleiben..

Ich würde mich mal an meinen ersten Nightride rantrauen. Wer fährt Donnerstag?

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (15. Februar 2011)

mxsilver schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> Donnerstag soll es trocken bleiben..
> 
> ...



ich zu 99% , ansonsten siehe LMB...

in den letzten 3 Wochen waren wir immer 4-6 Leute


Gruss
Christian


----------



## mxsilver (15. Februar 2011)

LMB hatte ich geschaut, keiner eingetragen

Schön Christian, würden wir uns ja auch mal in live kennenlernen..

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## shbiker (15. Februar 2011)

mxsilver schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> Donnerstag soll es trocken bleiben..
> 
> ...


 

Ich werde das morgen entscheiden.

bis denne

Jörg


----------



## plattsnacker (15. Februar 2011)

shbiker schrieb:


> Ich werde das morgen entscheiden.
> 
> bis denne
> 
> Jörg



He Jörg, was'n los ?  Ladegerät verlegt ?  

@gnss:  Bitte kommen !!  

Ich verliere trotz Kompassklingel u. Garmin immer die Orientierung


----------



## mxsilver (15. Februar 2011)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> He Jörg, was'n los ?  Ladegerät verlegt ?



Ladegerät vom Fahrradmotor 

Jörg, habe mich schon so an das Fahren mit Dir gewöhnt, fänd das ja jetzt gemein, wenn Du mich allein lassen würdest .

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## plattsnacker (15. Februar 2011)

mxsilver schrieb:


> Ladegerät vom Fahrradmotor
> 
> Jörg, habe mich schon so an das Fahren mit Dir gewöhnt, fänd das ja jetzt gemein, wenn Du mich allein lassen würdest .
> 
> ...



So geht's allen im SWP's 

E-Biker, wir brauchen Dich !!


----------



## mst82 (15. Februar 2011)

Ich schließe mich euch an,hoffe nur das Wetter wird noch besser wa.


----------



## shbiker (15. Februar 2011)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> He Jörg, was'n los ? Ladegerät verlegt ?
> 
> @gnss: Bitte kommen !!
> 
> Ich verliere trotz Kompassklingel u. Garmin immer die Orientierung


 
Keinen Angst Jungs, ich will ja auch kommen. Die Daten der Wetterdienste lassen bloß noch den Verdacht aufkommen, dass ich womöglich beruflich ein wenig eingebunden sein könnte!!!! Morgen ist die Wetterlage besser einzuschätzen.

Übrigens Chrischan, Gummistiefel brauchst Du Donnerstag nicht anziehen, die Bille hat nur einen geringfügig höheren Wasserstand. Ich hoffe deine Schuhe sind wieder trocken.

Bis denne

Jörg


----------



## shbiker (16. Februar 2011)

Bin Morgen dabei Jungs.

Wird schön kalt, aber bei Vollmond macht ja vieleicht auch das Spaß. Ein paar Lücken in den Wolken sind von den Wetterdiesten versprochen!!

Bis Morgen


----------



## e_biker (16. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

schon länger verfolge ich Euren Thread und finde es wurde mal Zeit, das einige Mountainbiker auch das Thema E-Bike nicht mehr als Tabu behandeln. Die Sachsenwaldpioniere gehen damit was ich so lese ziemlich offen mit um, und ich würde mich Euch gern anschließen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Sind noch Plätze frei?

Bis bald hoffentlich

Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shbiker (16. Februar 2011)

e_biker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> schon länger verfolge ich Euren Thread und finde es wurde mal Zeit, das einige Mountainbiker auch das Thema E-Bike nicht mehr als Tabu behandeln. Die Sachsenwaldpioniere gehen damit was ich so lese ziemlich offen mit um, und ich würde mich Euch gern anschließen.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Uwe,

ich hoffe Du verstehst da nichts falsch. Wir haben da so unsere eigenen Arte von Humor! Natürlich fahren wir alle mit Muskelkraft. Und e - bikes sind definitiv momentan nicht im Einsatz.

Aber natürlich kannst bei uns mitfahren. Wir treffen uns morgen am Reinbeker Bahnhof um 20.00 Uhr. Näheres siehe hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10654

Also, wenn du über genügend Licht und Mut für einen Nightride verfügst schließe dich ruhig einmal an.

Bis denn

Jörg


----------



## e_biker (16. Februar 2011)

Hallo Jörg,

das hört sich doch gut an. Im Dunkeln fahr ich auch, aber bei den Bodenverhältnissen ist momentan eher überwintern angesagt. Ansonsten fahre ich demnächst mit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ich fahre sportlich und wir sollten dann ein kleines Race machen 

Danke nochmal für Dein super Angebot! Ich halte auf jeden Fall die Augen auf und fahr dann beim nächsten Dayride mit 

Humor scheint Ihr auch zu haben obwohl ich den Witz jetzt nicht verstanden habe. Da freut man sich schon jetzt auf die Gruppe und auf super Stimmung.

Uwe


----------



## mxsilver (17. Februar 2011)

Moin..

Schade, da wären doch fast zwei E-Biker heute Abend dabei gewesen...

@Uwe : Jörg und ich fahren zur Zeit öfter Sonntags. Komm doch diesen Sonntag, und ich schaue mir Euer Race von hinten an . Oder wollt/könnt Ihr das nur alleine austragen??

Bräuchte von Euch noch kurz einen Tip, wo ich mein Auto heute Abend abstellen kann.

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## shbiker (17. Februar 2011)

@mxsilver
Sebastian, 
Du kannst direkt am Reinbeker Bahnhof in der Sophienstraße parken. Oberhalb des Bahnhof, bei den Busparkplätzen sind diverse Stellplätze für PKW. Abends auch jede Menge frei.

Bis dann

Jörg


----------



## plattsnacker (17. Februar 2011)

e_biker schrieb:


> Hallo Jörg,
> 
> das hört sich doch gut an. Im Dunkeln fahr ich auch, aber bei den Bodenverhältnissen ist momentan eher überwintern angesagt. Ansonsten fahre ich demnächst mit
> 
> ...



Hi Uwe,

kurz zur Aufklärung:
Jörg (shbiker) legte beim letzten Nightride mit seinem nagelneuen Fully so ein Tempo vor, dass wir ihm einen Hilfsmotor unterstellten. Tatsächlich ist er aber der Kilometerfresser vor dem Herrn, dem sicherlich noch einige Zeit die Begeisterung am Biken als alleinigen Hilfsmotor genügen wird. 

Trotzdem bist Du auch mit Motor herzlich willkommen bei uns. 

Auf der Reisen-Messe in HH habe ich Samstag zum ersten Mal auf einem echten e-Bike gesessen. Gerade für den tägl. Weg ins Büro, oder auch für Kinderhängerbetrieb sicherlich keine schlechte Sache...

Was hat dich denn zum Kauf eines e-MTB bewogen ?


Vielleicht bis bald im Wald...

@all:
bis nachher am Bahnhof

Gruss

Christian


----------



## mst82 (17. Februar 2011)

Hallo Leute,muß heut Abend leider absagen, mein Knie ist angeschwollen und braucht dringend Ruhe , also viel spass euch heut Abend.


----------



## shbiker (17. Februar 2011)

Super Tour heute


----------



## plattsnacker (17. Februar 2011)

shbiker schrieb:


> Super Tour heute



Genau !

Mit folgenden Daten (gezipptes GPX-File im Anhang, anzusehen auch mit GoogleEarth ):


Garmin-Daten:
Dauer 	            01:27:00 h
Distanz 	            25,00 km
km/h (Mittel) 	    17.24 km/h
km/h (Maximum)  30 km/h
Höhenmeter 	    135 hm 


Bis nächsten Do beim ToH in der Mühle ! 

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## mxsilver (18. Februar 2011)

shbiker schrieb:


> Super Tour heute



Yep, fand ich auch. War etwas aufgeregt vor meinem ersten Nightride, aber hat am Ende des Abends gleich Lust auf mehr gemacht..
Lediglich das Aufstehen heut morgen um kurz nach fünf war hart..

Vielleicht bis Sonntag, bestimmt bis Donnerstag..

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockriderSH (18. Februar 2011)

Moin Männer,

ich war ja nun auch mal wieder mit !! War OK fand ich, aber es ist doch noch immer sehr kalt zum Biken und ich will endlich wieder Tageslicht plus den Frühling !!! ToH ist nun für nächste Woche Donnerstag, den 24.02.2011 in Hannemanns Mühle in Schönningstedt angesetzt. Ab 20:00 Uhr geht es los.

An den WEB Master - Deine Idee mit dem Laufband für News auf unserer Homepage ist ja auch schon umgestzt. Super !!!

Gruß

Olli


----------



## mxsilver (18. Februar 2011)

Nabend,

fährt am Sonntag wieder einer von Euch ??

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## shbiker (19. Februar 2011)

mxsilver schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> fährt am Sonntag wieder einer von Euch ??
> 
> ...


 
Bei mir Zuhause ist die Grippe ganz offensichtlich angekommen. Meine liebe kleine Tochter hat es *richtig* erwischt. Mir selbst geht es noch einigermaßen gut, aber eben nicht so ganz. Deswegen werde ich die Tage mit biken etwas vorsichtiger sein und morgen ganz verzichten.

Allen die Fahren viel Spaß

Jörg


----------



## mxsilver (19. Februar 2011)

Moin,

da kann man ja nur gute Besserung und Genesung wünschen..

Ich werde mich morgen mal auf die Socken machen, wenn noch jemand unterwegs sein sollte, möge er sich doch hier bitte kurz melden.

Allen ein schönes Restwocchende

Sebastian


----------



## plattsnacker (19. Februar 2011)

@Jörg + Family: Gute + schnelle Besserung !!

@Sebastian: Ich kann Sonntag leider nicht.

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## mxsilver (20. Februar 2011)

gnss schrieb:


> Im Anhang die Wentorftour von heute, die Genauigkeit lässt allerdings zu Wünschen übrig. Nächstes mal vielleicht doch lieber in der Rücken- statt in der Bauchtasche.



Moin,

das war heute meine Route. Hat viel Spaß gemacht, war nur saukalt und ******* windig..
Aber der Schlangentrail hat das wieder weggebügelt..

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (24. Februar 2011)

...falls mal einer fragt, wo in Deutschland der MTB-Bär steppt..., siehe Anhang 


Bis nachher Jungs !

Gruss
Christian


----------



## nearest2thepin (24. Februar 2011)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> ...falls mal einer fragt, wo in Deutschland der MTB-Bär steppt..., siehe Anhang
> 
> 
> Bis nachher Jungs !
> ...



Und das Beste: Das ist kein Fake!


----------



## mst82 (24. Februar 2011)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> ...falls mal einer fragt, wo in Deutschland der MTB-Bär steppt..., siehe Anhang
> 
> 
> Bis nachher Jungs !
> ...



Treffen wir uns heut nicht bei der Mühle???


----------



## shbiker (24. Februar 2011)

mst82 schrieb:


> Treffen wir uns heut nicht bei der Mühle???


 
Jo,

genau dort! Und zwar in der Mühle

Bis nachher


----------



## mst82 (24. Februar 2011)

Gut,dann bis nachher


----------



## shbiker (26. Februar 2011)

Moin Männers,

sind wir morgen nur zu dritt?

11:00 am Bahnhof Reinbek.

Wetter soll gut werden!!!

Jörg


----------



## mxsilver (27. Februar 2011)

Moin,

ich kann leider nicht mit Euch fahren. Habe ne schöne Erkältung bekommen.. Wird wohl noch ein paar Tage dauern.

Wünsch Euch viel Spaß

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## shbiker (27. Februar 2011)

mxsilver schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich kann leider nicht mit Euch fahren. Habe ne schöne Erkältung bekommen.. Wird wohl noch ein paar Tage dauern.
> 
> ...


 
Autsch,

ist aber leider die Jahreszeit. Komm schnell wieder auf die Beine

Gute Besserung

Jörg


----------



## shbiker (27. Februar 2011)

Echt nette Runde heute! Allerdings waren wir echt hart drauf Olli, ich habe gerade meine Pulsdaten mal abgerufen. O ha, das ging ja teilweise schon gut zur Sache!

Ich hab momentan das Gefühl, da könnte sich ein "Radon - Racing - Team" herausbilden, bin ja mal gespannt was daraus wird.

Donnerstag kann ich leider definitiv nicht. Allen die Fahren viel Spaß.

Jörg


----------



## nearest2thepin (2. März 2011)

Moin Männer,

ein RADON-Racing-Team ist ein vernünftiger Vorschlag. Alle, die schneller und leistungsorientierter als die übrigen Sachsenwaldpioniere fahren wollen, können dies dann separat und unbeschwert im RADON-Racing-Team tun.

Gruß,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (2. März 2011)

Hi Jan,
bist Du morgen dabei, oder fahren Olli und ich allein ?

Lass' dir mal vom eBiker den Hintergrund für's "RRT" erklären... 

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## nearest2thepin (3. März 2011)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Hi Jan,
> bist Du morgen dabei, oder fahren Olli und ich allein ?
> 
> Lass' dir mal vom eBiker den Hintergrund für's "RRT" erklären...
> ...




Moin Chrischan,

würde gern mitfahren, aber das ist meinem wechselwarmen Organismus immer noch zu kalt!

Gruß,
Jan


----------



## plattsnacker (3. März 2011)

nearest2thepin schrieb:


> Moin Chrischan,
> 
> würde gern mitfahren, aber das ist meinem wechselwarmen Organismus immer noch zu kalt!
> 
> ...



Ich habe Glühwein gekauft. Könnte also eine lustige Tour werden 

Jan, sach wat !?!

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## rockriderSH (3. März 2011)

Moin Männer,

ich bin dabei. Aber auf Grund der Witterungslage sollte die Tour heute nicht länger als 1,5 Stunden dauern OK ?

Es ist wirklich noch sehr kalt für "Sommerbiker" 

Gruß

Olli


----------



## Deleted 15311 (3. März 2011)

nearest2thepin schrieb:


> Moin Chrischan,
> 
> würde gern mitfahren, aber das ist meinem wechselwarmen Organismus immer noch zu kalt!
> 
> ...



Moin

Aber wenn du"Wechselwarm"bist,dann kannst dich doch entsprechend an der Außentemperatur anpassen.
Für alle anderen gibts dann Glühwein.....

Grüße

NilsnochimmerohnePiko


----------



## Deleted 15311 (3. März 2011)

.


----------



## plattsnacker (3. März 2011)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> ich bin dabei. Aber auf Grund der Witterungslage sollte die Tour heute nicht länger als 1,5 Stunden dauern OK ?
> 
> ...



Ok, dann müssen wir den AVG heute um 25% steigern, dann können wir die gleiche Tour wie sonst fahren.   Sind deine neuen kuscheligen Schuhe schon da ?

Bis nachher

Chrischan


----------



## plattsnacker (3. März 2011)

SHIVER schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Aber wenn du"Wechselwarm"bist,dann kannst dich doch entsprechend an der Außentemperatur anpassen.
> Für alle anderen gibts dann Glühwein.....
> ...



Hi Nils,

statt der Piko schau' Dir lieber für kleineres Geld und fast doppeltem Lichtstrom die Dinger von "myTinySun" an. Oder für noch kleineres Geld die DX-Kracher. Links dahin unter "Links / Es werde Licht" in unserer IG.  Der DX-Kracher setzt allerdings, bei mir am Lenker montiert, den Sigma-Funktacho außer Gefecht. U.a. deswegen jetzt auf dem Helm.

Die Dinger sind auch so leicht, dass man sie auf'm Helm nicht wirklich merkt. Nur die Wildschweine werden blind davon 

Zur Website: Olli und ich hatte quasi gleichzeitig die Idee. Olli u. Jörg sind z.Zt. das "Redaktionsteam" und beliefern mich mit Text+Bild. Ich schraube dann die Website in der knappen Zeit so gut es geht zusammen, obwohl auch ich  fast noch lieber am Bike schraube...


Bis demnächst am Reinbeker Bahnhof...

Chrischan


----------



## mst82 (3. März 2011)

Racing-Team hört sich gut an,wenn auch Giant Fahrer mitmachen dürfen .
Heut Abend schließe ich mich euch an,also dann bis später.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (4. März 2011)

mst82 schrieb:


> Racing-Team hört sich gut an,wenn auch Giant Fahrer mitmachen dürfen .
> Heut Abend schließe ich mich euch an,also dann bis später.



Hier die Tour von gestern Abend, mit "Happy End" im Krähenwald , als gezipptes GPX-File im Anhang ( anzusehen auch mit GoogleEarth ).

Vielen Dank an Olli und Matthias für's Mitfahren !


Die Pulswerte waren nicht so dolle. Für's RRTeam reicht's wohl nicht...  

Hier die Garmin-Daten:

Dauer 	03:30:00 h
Distanz 	50,50 km
km/h (Mittel) 	14.43 km/h
km/h (Maximum) 	44 km/h
Höhenmeter 	805 hm
Puls (Mittel) 	129 min-1
kcal   2700 

Temperatur -4 Grad
Pannen: keine
Wild: das Krähenwald-Reh

N8
Chrischan


----------



## rockriderSH (4. März 2011)

Moin Männer,

mittlerweile pulsiert das Blut wieder in meinen Adern. Man, war das kalt gestern Abend. Ich sehe, dass zwei Herren noch nicht nach den zwei Stunden Kühlschrank Tour genug hatten. Ich glaub's echt nicht  

Hart Jungs... echt hart 

Was habt ihr denn noch eingeworfen  Chrischan, gab's etwa im Krähenwald noch den besagten Glühwein mit Schuss ? Irgendetwas muss es ja gewesen sein 

Schönes Wochenende !

Olli


----------



## rockriderSH (4. März 2011)

Moin,

ich noch einmal kurz )

Ich werte übrigens meine GPS Daten immer mit folgendem Freeware Tool aus.

http://www.gps-freeware.de/

Finde ich echt super !! Liefert unheimlich viele Daten und beinhaltet zusätzlich auch noch ein Trackmanagement.

Wer es nicht kennt, der sollte es sich unbedingt einmal ansehen 

Gruß

Olli


----------



## plattsnacker (4. März 2011)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich noch einmal kurz )
> 
> ...



Cooles Tool !!
Einmal hatten wir zwischen 2 Waypoints 382% Steigung sagt es mir    Kann mich an den Mehrfachloop gar nicht mehr richtig erinnern...

Insgesamt gesehen aber wirklich ein sehr interessantes Tool. Danke f.d. Link.


Gruss
C.


----------



## rockriderSH (4. März 2011)

Ihr seid eben außergewöhnlich


----------



## mst82 (4. März 2011)

Moin , sag ma waren wir wirklich so lange unterwegs? Meine Radcomputer ist stehen geblieben und gestern hab ich nicht mehr zur Uhr gesehn,nur noch Duschen und dann ab ins Bett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (4. März 2011)

mst82 schrieb:


> Moin , sag ma waren wir wirklich so lange unterwegs? Meine Radcomputer ist stehen geblieben und gestern hab ich nicht mehr zur Uhr gesehn,nur noch Duschen und dann ab ins Bett.


Naja, gemeinsam waren wir ca. 2 bis 2 1/4 Std. unterwegs ( bei 400 Hm haben wir uns in Wentorf getrennt ).  Danach hatte ich im Krähenwald noch "ein wenig" Spaß...

Gruss
Christian


----------



## Deleted 15311 (4. März 2011)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Naja, gemeinsam waren wir ca. 2 bis 2 1/4 Std. unterwegs ( bei 400 Hm haben wir uns in Wentorf getrennt ).  Danach hatte ich im Krähenwald noch "ein wenig" Spaß...
> 
> Gruss
> Christian



...mit Wildschweinen?

Grüße+bis bald

Nils

@Chrischan/Edit sagt: Danke dir für die Beleuchtungsinfos....die kannt ich aber schon!Ich will außerdem,da Lupine über jeden Zweifel erhaben ist was Qualität+Leuchtkraft angeht,lieber denen mein Geld für nen Produkt,was auch noch dauerhaltbar+zuverlässig ist,anvertrauen!Ich hatte schon mal die Ehre eine Lupine zu besitzen,daher....
Meine Erfahrung ist,wer billig kauft,kauft 2x....hab auch keine Lust mehr zu experimentieren mit solchen Teilen und unnötig Geld zu verbrennen und warte liebern bißchen,bis ich die Mücken zusammen hab!


----------



## Deleted 15311 (4. März 2011)

MoinMoin

Wo wart ihr denn?
Dat war ja ne ganz schöne Runde,ganz nach meinem Geschmack....
Ich scharr schon mit den Hufen!

Wie siehts mit morgen,bzw.Wo-ende aus?
Hier:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8076482#post8076482
jemand dabei?

Ansonsten hatt ich vor auch am Sonntag ne etwas flottere Tagesrunde zu drehen,Bergedorfer Gehölz/Reinbek/Billetrail bis hinter die Autobahn(Witzhave)/Aumühle/Schlangentrail(Krim)/Wentorf(Lohe)/Reinbek/Bergedorf....(ca.60km/3h).
Will spätestens gegen 14:00 bei mir in Bergedorf(Gojenberg/Sternwarte)starten!

Grüße

Nils


----------



## shbiker (4. März 2011)

Moin Männers,

es hat sich bei mir ja schon in der vergangenen Woche angedeutet, nun steht es fest: ich bin am WE familienbedingt gebunden und kann leider nicht fahren. Donnerstag Abend bin ich aber wieder dabei.

Bis denne

Jörg


----------



## Ma_Ki (4. März 2011)

Moin am alle "harten Jungs"....

Sonntag ist irgendwie immer doof... Nachmittags fahren und der Tag ist hinüber. Am nächsten Morgen ist man platt... 
Besser wäre, sich Sonnabends zu verausgaben und Sonntags zu erholen, oder? 
Wie wäre es morgen nachmittag?


----------



## plattsnacker (5. März 2011)

SHIVER schrieb:


> MoinMoin
> 
> Wo wart ihr denn?...



siehe Anhang...

Gruss
C.


----------



## mxsilver (5. März 2011)

Moin Männers,

fährt morgen noch jemand von Euch ??

Die Runde von Nils ist mir persönlich etwas zu hart..

Will morgen ne gemütliche Runde drehen.

@Olli,wie sieht es bei Dir aus??

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## shbiker (9. März 2011)

Moin Männer,

morgen Abend soll es ja endlich einmal wieder wärmer werden, leider aber auch ein wenig feuchter. Nicht das mir nun jemand klagt es wäre zu warm!

Bis Morgen

Jörg


----------



## mxsilver (9. März 2011)

.... oder zu naß...


----------



## plattsnacker (9. März 2011)

shbiker schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> morgen Abend soll es ja endlich einmal wieder wärmer werden, leider aber auch ein wenig feuchter. Nicht das mir nun jemand klagt es wäre zu warm!
> 
> ...



Ich finde meine Sommerschuhe nicht wieder und bin für morgen leider raus.


Euch viel Spass

Chrischan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shbiker (9. März 2011)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Ich finde meine Sommerschuhe nicht wieder und bin für morgen leider raus.
> 
> 
> Euch viel Spass
> ...


 
Ausreden gibt es, die gibt es nicht


----------



## plattsnacker (10. März 2011)

shbiker schrieb:


> Ausreden gibt es, die gibt es nicht



Stattdessen habe auch ich mal'
n lecker Infekt gefunden..., nicht das ihr denkt, das Wetter lässt mich zögern.

Euch viel Spass u. bis nächsten Donnerstag dann

Gruss
Christian


----------



## shbiker (10. März 2011)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Stattdessen habe auch ich mal'
> n lecker Infekt gefunden..., nicht das ihr denkt, das Wetter lässt mich zögern.
> 
> Gruss
> Christian


 
Autsch!

Bist du schon mit Sommerschuhen gefahren??


Gute Besserung

Jörg


----------



## rockriderSH (10. März 2011)

Moin Männer,

ich bin raus und futtere weiter mein Antibiotikum 

Gruß

Olli


----------



## shbiker (10. März 2011)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> ich bin raus und futtere weiter mein Antibiotikum
> 
> ...


 
Nochmal Autsch,

auch dir gute Besserung.

Bin ich heute abend den alleine Unterwegs??


----------



## mxsilver (10. März 2011)

Moin Männers,

allen Kranken erstmal gute Besserung..
Werdet schnell wieder fit 

@Jörg : wenn nur wir beide fahren sollten, können wir uns auch gerne früher treffen ( 19.oo Uhr )???

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## shbiker (10. März 2011)

mxsilver schrieb:


> Moin Männers,
> 
> allen Kranken erstmal gute Besserung..
> Werdet schnell wieder fit
> ...


 
Gerne, 19.00 Uhr am Bahnhof Reinbek?

Jörg


----------



## mxsilver (10. März 2011)

Yep,

werde da sein.

Bis nachher 

Sebastian


----------



## shbiker (10. März 2011)

Da es so aussieht, dass nur Sebastian und meinen Wenigkeit heute abend am Start sein werden, fahren wir schon eine Stunde früher los. Wir "Frühaufsteher" müssen halt auch früher zu Bett

Also, für alle, die ohne Anmeldung im LMB doch noch kommen wollten:

*Treff 19:00 Uhr am Bahnhof Reinbek!*

Also, bis nachher

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mxsilver (11. März 2011)

Moin,


sind gestern wie vorher schon erahnt zu zweit in Reinbek gestartet.
Jörg, danke fürs guiden.
Aufgrund der Wetterlage hatten wir uns für die Boberg-Runde entschieden, ein weiser entschluß.. Es war dann irgendwann doch recht naß von oben, und unsere Handschuhe fühlten sich so an, als ob sie mit Blei gefüllt wären..

Trotzdem wars nett, und die kleine Panne hätt ich doch jetzt glatt fast vergessen 

Gruß

Sebastian

PS : Sonntag sollen es bis zu unglaublichen 14 Grad werden. Wir wollen fahren


----------



## shbiker (11. März 2011)

Wettervorhersage für Sonntag:

_wolkig, 12 bis 14 °C, Niederschlagswahrscheinlichkeit 35%_

fährt bei dieser Wärme jemand?

Jörg


----------



## mxsilver (12. März 2011)

shbiker schrieb:


> Wettervorhersage für Sonntag:
> 
> _wolkig, 12 bis 14 °C, Niederschlagswahrscheinlichkeit 35%_
> 
> ...




Ich...

Sollten wir wieder alleine sein, Jörg??

Ich würde gerne so zwischen 12 und 13 Uhr in Wentorf starten.
Paßt das bei Dir/Euch??

Sebastian


----------



## plattsnacker (12. März 2011)

mxsilver schrieb:


> Ich...
> 
> Sollten wir wieder alleine sein, Jörg??
> 
> ...



Fragt mal Nils (shiver), er fährt oft tagsüber. 
Ich kann morgen leider nicht.

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## shbiker (12. März 2011)

mxsilver schrieb:


> Ich...
> 
> Sollten wir wieder alleine sein, Jörg??
> 
> ...



Das hört sich doch gut an.
12.00 Uhr Wentorf auf dem Marktplatz?
Ich werde dort sein.

Jörg


----------



## mxsilver (13. März 2011)

Dayright :

Sonntag 12.00 Uhr Wentorf Casinopark

Wir würden uns freuen, wenn Ihr kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (13. März 2011)

mxsilver schrieb:


> Dayright :
> 
> Sonntag 12.00 Uhr Wentorf Casinopark
> 
> Wir würden uns freuen, wenn Ihr kommt



Hi Jungs,

denkt auch an LMB, dann sehen es alle auf der Startseite...

Euch viel Spass

Chrischan


----------



## mst82 (13. März 2011)

Hallo Jungs,ich hab da mich ma wegen unseren Trikots  schlau gemacht und bin in meiner Heimatstadt fündig geworden, mit Druck und Trikot würden wir bei 25 Euro liegen, natürlich kann der Preis auch steigen ,mehr Farben ,mehr Logos auf Brust und Ärmel . Er hatte grad für einen Rennradverein gedruckt und da lagen die Preislich bei 22 Euro.


----------



## shbiker (13. März 2011)

*Das war nicht mein Tag!*

Drei Chrash auf knapp 50 Km, das nenn ich rabenschwarzer Tag!!! Die Tour war aber dennoch echt Super.

@Sebastian: Schade das Du noch nicht ganz mithalten konntest. Ich hab ein etwas schlechtes Gewissen, dass ich nicht bei Dir geblieben bin. Ich hoffe du bist trotzdem gut nach Hause gekommen. Martin und Thorsten wollten es mir danach auch noch einmal richtig zeigen, so dass ich auch so meine Mühe hatte dranzubleiben. Am Pumpspeichersee in Geestacht war ich echt platt.

@ Martin: Danke für die vielen Trailvarianten. Der Minibikepark in Geestacht hat mir sehr sehr gut gefallen. Wir sollten uns dort mal zu einem Fahrtechniktraining treffen. Habe ich wohl nötig! 
Die Verletzungen nach der Pollerattacke sind weniger schlimm als zunächst gedacht. In Zukunft werde ich etwas mehr Abstand halten! 
Kannst Du mir die Höhenmeter duchgeben?

Ich gehe jetzt meine Wunden lecken.

Bis denne 

Jörg


----------



## rockriderSH (13. März 2011)

Moin Männer,

also, eigentlich lässt man seinen Flügelmann nie allein zurück !! Das hat man schon vor 20 Jahren im Film Top Gun gelernt !! Also, mit den Trikots finde ich das super !!
Unglaublich der Preis !! Ich wäre sofort mit dabei !!! Perfekt !!

Schönen Sonntag noch.

Gruß

Olli


----------



## mxsilver (13. März 2011)

shbiker schrieb:


> *Das war nicht mein Tag!*
> 
> Drei Chrash auf knapp 50 Km, das nenn ich rabenschwarzer Tag!!! Die Tour war aber dennoch echt Super.
> 
> ...




Ich hoffe, Dir ist nichts weiter passiert ???

Ja, bin gut heim gekommen, nur leider macht das Bike komische Geräusche.

Was soll ich sagen, ich bin wohl raus... Das hat mir heute die erste Stunde nicht so viel spaß gemacht. Das schaffe ich einfach noch nicht, und dann is es uncool.. Bin nur am hecheln, und bekomm nichts von der Umgebung mit..

Die letzten 2,75 Std. hab ich dann mein Tempo gefahren, und bin noch schön rumgekommen, und einmal eingekehrt..

Vielleicht sollte ich noch eine Anfängergruppe ins leben rufen

Bis denne 

Sebastian


----------



## shbiker (13. März 2011)

mxsilver schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, Dir ist nichts weiter passiert ???
> 
> Ja, bin gut heim gekommen, nur leider macht das Bike komische Geräusche.
> 
> ...


 
Du bist nicht raus! Wir müssen nur in Zukunft mal schauen, ob wir nicht eine Möglichkeit finden die Belastungen besser definieren zu können. Der Geesthang ist schon eine Nummer für sich und bedarf schon einer guten Grundlage (wie eben auch die HaBes Z. B.).
Die komischen Geräusche am Bike checken wir Do mal ab.

Mir geht es nach dem Pollercrash übrigens recht gut, in zwei, drei Tagen ist hoffentlich alles wieder vergessen.

Beim Trikot bin ich übrigens auch interessiert.

Bis denne

Jörg


----------



## plattsnacker (13. März 2011)

Jungs, was hatte ich Euch gewünscht ?

*"Euch viel Spass" !!*

Und nun lese ich hier sowas...


Meine Bitten wäre folgenden:

1. Fahrt vorsichtig, so dass ihr auch morgen noch kraftvoll reintreten könnt...
*
2. Passt Euch in Tempo + Streckenwahl den weniger Trainierten an, besonders, wenn sie in der Unterzahl sind.

3. Sprecht Euch vor der Tour ab, was ihr ungefähr plant. *Dafür haben wir doch dieses Medium. So können auch weniger trainierte Sportsfreunde vorher entscheiden, ob sie mitfahren, und müssen nicht "gefrustest" allein den Heimweg antreten. 

Optimalerweise stelle ich mir das so vor, dass die Tour in LMB *mit geplanter Dauer + Schwierigkeitsgrad* gepostet wird, sich jeder dort anmeldet und dann auch an die Planung hält.

Wäre schade, wenn unser junges Team gleich wieder zerfällt. 

Das soll aber nicht heißen, dass ich nicht für eine Aufteilung in schnelle, sehr sportliche Touren, und eher gemütliche bzw. anfängerfreundliche Touren wäre. Nur es sollte halt jedem vorher bekannt sein, auf was er sich einlässt. Nicht jeder hat halt die Möglichkeit, 3-4x pro Woche zu biken und seine Grundlagenausdauer außerhalb unserer Touren zu festigen.

Wenn in wenigen Wochen das Fahrerfeld wetterbedingt wieder größer ist, spricht ja nichts gegen Leistungsgruppen...


*DIMB  Trail Rules *
1. Fahre nur auf Wegen. 
2. Hinterlasse keine Spuren. 
3. Halte dein Mountainbike unter Kontrolle. 
4. Respektiere andere Naturnutzer. 
5. Nimm Rücksicht auf Tiere. 
6. Plane im Voraus. 

 Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## mxsilver (14. März 2011)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Jungs, was hatte ich Euch gewünscht ?
> 
> *"Euch viel Spass" !!*
> 
> ...



Ich trainiere weiter, sammle Höhenmeter und verbessere meine Fitness..
Wichtig ist doch erstmal, das alle gesund zu Hause angekommen sind und ich habe noch einen schönen GPS Track, den ich ggfs. alleine abfahren kann..

Schönen Wochenstart

Sebastian


----------



## shbiker (14. März 2011)

mxsilver schrieb:


> Ich trainiere weiter, sammle Höhenmeter und verbessere meine Fitness..
> Wichtig ist doch erstmal, das alle gesund zu Hause angekommen sind und ich habe noch einen schönen GPS Track, den ich ggfs. alleine abfahren kann..
> 
> Schönen Wochenstart
> ...


 
Und wir wissen wo Du stehst und können ggf. noch gezielter Hilfestellungen geben. 
Also, erst noch Grundlage, später Kraft. Und für letzteres treffen wir uns dann mal gezielt. Und die Idee von Jan, Fahrtechnik zu trainieren, müssen wir auch noch umsetzten. Jan, Du bist gefordert

bis denne 

Jörg


----------



## rockriderSH (14. März 2011)

Moin Sebastian,

nun tritt genau das ein, was ich mir auf keinen Fall von den Sachsenwalpionieren gewünscht habe. Ich schließe mich zu 100% den Äußerungen von Chrischan an. Sebastian, ich hoffe, dass du uns treu bleibst ! Ich finde ja auch mittlerweile das Tempo und die Art und Weise wie gefahren wird etwas fragwürdig !! Natürlich muss man auch jedem in unserer Gruppe seinen individuellen Konditionsgrad und den Anspruch an die Ausfahrten eingestehen, bzw gönnen aber ..... !!! Ich habe schon seit längerer Zeit von Leistungsgruppen gesprochen ! Dieses Thema wurde jedoch bisher immer nur mit einem Schmunzeln wahrgenommen. Ich glaube, dass wir nun genau an diesem Punkt angekommen sind !! Wir sollten eventuell zusätzlich zu dem gewohnten Donnerstag noch einen zweiten Termin vorsehen, der dann entsprechend härter gefahren wird. 

Es bringt meiner Meinung überhaupt nichts, wenn jetzt hier wegen einiger Egotripps der Zerfall der Gruppe folgen sollte.

Sebastian, dass was du in deinem Posting vorher geäußert hast ist 100%ig das Gleiche, was ich auch schon mal so empfunden habe. Hinterherfahren bringt gar nichts !! Es frustet nur und ich gebe dir Recht, dann fährt man lieber allein.

Dies ist meine Meinung zu dem ganzen Thema und ich möchte hier keinen persönlich angreifen, sondern nur zum Nachdenken anregen.

Was ich aber in den verherigen Postings gelesen habe geht so gar nicht !!

Ich hoffe wirklich, dass wir hier einen Kompromiss finden !!

Danke und Gruß

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mxsilver (14. März 2011)

Moin Olli,

natürlich bleibe ich bei den Sachsenwaldpionieren.. Fühle mich doch wohl und gut aufgenommen.

Bin in den letzten Wochen viel mit Jörg gefahren, und er hat *immer* Rücksicht genommen. Gestern wollt er sich auch mal wieder richtig austoben, und Martin und Thomas wollten auch Ihren Spaß.. Kann ich gut verstehen.

Langsam ist halt nicht gleich langsam.. Leitungsklassen wären vielleicht nicht schlecht, nur leider sind zur Zeit zu wenige unterwegs.

Alles wird gut.. keep on biking


----------



## shbiker (14. März 2011)

Wer hätte den ein Interesse an einem zweiten, und dann flotten Termin in der  Woche? Und wenn ja an welchem Tag? Ich fahre eh zwei bis dreimal die Woche (sofern die Zeit es zuläßt) und wäre durchaus bereit diesen auch anzubieten.

Also: Wer, wann und welche Uhrzeit.

Bis mal gespannt

Jörg


----------



## rockriderSH (15. März 2011)

Moin Männer,

wir sollten den zweiten Termin auch wieder einfach als wöchentlichen Termin ins LMB posten. Welcher Tag würde dir denn passen Jörg. Ich würde entsprechend dann die Einträge unter LMB eintragen OK ?

Wir werden dann ja sehen wie die Resonanz sein wird.

Übrigens, die Harburger haben gerade die gleiche Diskussion in ihrem Bereich hier im Forum am laufen.

Gruß

Olli


----------



## plattsnacker (15. März 2011)

Hi Jungs,

um nochmal kurz auf meinen Post vom 13.03.2011, 23:34  zurück zukommen:

Es sollte sich damit niemand konkretes auf den Schlips getreten fühlen ! Ich wollte nur meine Ideen mitteilen, wie wir ALLE die Touren in Zukunft FÜR ALLE Teilnehmer möglichst positiv angehen können.

Das war's dann auch von mir zu der Sache.

Gruss
Christian


----------



## mst82 (15. März 2011)

Moin Leute, habt ihr schon Vorstellung wie unser Trikot aussehen soll? Für Telekom Freunde ist auch die Farbe Pink erhältlich  .


----------



## Deleted 15311 (15. März 2011)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Übrigens, die Harburger haben gerade die gleiche Diskussion in ihrem Bereich hier im Forum am laufen.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Olli



Moin

Dafür bin ich verantwortlich...
Ist Zufall,das hier dieselbe Diskussion auftritt!

Ich denke es liegt einfach daran,das nun wetterbedingt wie jedes Jahr die Gruppenstärke immens ansteigt und damit natürlich auch die Leistungsunterschiede!

Mein Statement dazu hab ich hierhttp://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=414843&page=78schon gegeben...

Wär grundsätzlich beim Zustandekommen einer schnelleren Gruppe mit dabei und zeitlich wärs mir momentan fast gleich,solangs nicht Samstags mit den HaBes kollidiert und sonst ins dunkle fällt,da ich leider immer noch keine adäquate Beleuchtung habe!
Ansonsten hätt ich aber auch kein Problem damit wenns bei der einen bleibt,dann heißts halt anpassen nach Chrischans Vorschlag....,wobei die Planung(Zumindest ne Grobe)generell bei beiden Sinnvoll ist!

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Deleted 15311 (15. März 2011)

mst82 schrieb:


> Moin Leute, habt ihr schon Vorstellung wie unser Trikot aussehen soll? Für Telekom Freunde ist auch die Farbe Pink erhältlich  .



Moin

Wär für Orange als Grundfarbe....was haltet ihr davon?

Grüße

Nils


----------



## shbiker (15. März 2011)

Danke Nils für den Hinweis auf die Diskussion bei den Harburger Kollegen. Hab ich mir gerade einmal durchgelesen und fand den Vorschlag von "Sabo.g" schon einmal garnicht schlecht. 
Zitat:
"Zum Thema Gruppeneinteilung: 

Meiner Meinung nach ist eine Aufteilung in Gruppen (bei ausreichend großer Gruppenstärke) eine sehr Sinnvolle Sache. Da ich aber weiß, wie schwierig es ist, im Voraus einer Tour die richtigen Gruppen zu bilden, habe ich folgenden Vorschlag: Die ersten 10 bis 15 Minuten sollten alle zusammen starten und ein gutes zügiges Tempo (kein Rennen) fahren. Im Anschluss (am besten an einer Schlüsselstelle) sollte dann jeder wissen mit welcher Gruppe er mitfahren möchte/sollte. Wichtig ist nur, dass sich dann auch schnell zwei Guides für die jeweilige Gruppe finden. "

Halte ich für diskussionswürdig, so läßt sich die Entscheidung auch ein wenig an der Tagesform festmachen.

Gruß

Jörg


----------



## shbiker (15. März 2011)

mst82 schrieb:


> Moin Leute, habt ihr schon Vorstellung wie unser Trikot aussehen soll? Für Telekom Freunde ist auch die Farbe Pink erhältlich  .


 
Mit orange als Grundfarbe könnte ich auch leben. Gelb wäre schlecht, wegen der  vielen Rapskäfer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mst82 (15. März 2011)

Nicht lieber etwas dunkler?


----------



## mxsilver (16. März 2011)

@Matthias : sag mal, wäre es möglich, die Trikots vorher einmal  anzusehen bzw. anzuziehen ? Ich habe welche von L bis XXL im Schrank,  und alle sitzen gleich. Letztens hatte ich eins in XXL in der Hand, das  ging mir aber nur bis zum Bauchnabel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Also einmal vorher probieren wäre nicht schlecht..

@all  : Eine Aufteilung in zwei Leistungsgruppen ist bestimmt gut, wenn es  sich realisieren läßt. Die Praxis wird es zeigen und der Rest ist glaub  ich alles gesagt.

Bis morgen

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## plattsnacker (16. März 2011)

mst82 schrieb:


> Nicht lieber etwas dunkler?


Schwarz mit waagerechtem orangem Streifen vielleicht ? Siehe Canyon-Frame   Unsere Lampen sind doch schon hell genug.

Von Pink (Magenta) habe ich im Büro schon die Nase voll. Und zuhause geht's wegen dem ganzen pinken "Hello Kitty"-Kram auch nur mit Sonnenbrille...

Obwohl, wenn wir Hello Kitty auf'm Trikot haben, stoßen vielleicht auch mal'n paar Deerns zu uns in die eine oder andere Leistungsgruppe 

Donnerstag:  Ich werde diese Woche krankheitsbedingt noch aussetzen müssen.  

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## shbiker (16. März 2011)

mst82 schrieb:


> Moin Leute, habt ihr schon Vorstellung wie unser Trikot aussehen soll? Für Telekom Freunde ist auch die Farbe Pink erhältlich  .


 
Das schreit ja förmlich nach einem erneuten ToH


----------



## mxsilver (16. März 2011)

shbiker schrieb:


> Das schreit ja förmlich nach einem erneuten ToH




Aber nur für die schnellen Jungs, die langsamen treffen sich dann zum trainieren.. 

Sebastian


----------



## shbiker (16. März 2011)

mxsilver schrieb:


> Aber nur für die schnellen Jungs, die langsamen treffen sich dann zum trainieren..
> 
> Sebastian


 

Okay,

haben die "Langsamen" ev. einen besonderen Wunsch zur Gestaltung der Rückseite des Trikots!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mst82 (16. März 2011)

shbiker schrieb:


> Okay,
> 
> haben die "Langsamen" ev. einen besonderen Wunsch zur Gestaltung der Rückseite des Trikots!?



Hab das was " Vorwärts Männer,es geht zurück"


----------



## mxsilver (17. März 2011)

shbiker schrieb:


> Okay,
> 
> haben die "Langsamen" ev. einen besonderen Wunsch zur Gestaltung der Rückseite des Trikots!?



" Ihr schon wieder " od. " Ihr seid schneller, aber ich fahre vor Euch.. " od. " Besenbike"


----------



## nearest2thepin (17. März 2011)

Moin Männer,

hab aus meinem Bau geguckt, und das Thermometer steht nach wie vor deutlich unter 20°C - ich dreh mich nochmal um.

Was die Wünsche jedes Einzelnen an die Gruppe angeht, brauchen wir m.E. zwei Gruppen zu verschiedenen Terminen. Die einen, die schnell fahren wollen, fahren schnell; und die anderen, die schnell fahren könnten, fahren langsamer.

Um (selbsternannte) Schnellfahrer und sog. Langsamfahrer auseinanderzuhalten, gibt es bestimmt bessere Methoden als unterschiedliche Trikots... Langsamfahrer merken sich sowas einfach.

Gruß,
Jan


----------



## rockriderSH (17. März 2011)

Moin Männer,

ich bin auf Grund der immer noch für meinen Geschmack zu niedrigen Temperaturen heute Abend auch raus. 

Zum Thema Trikot nochmal:

Ich vertraue in Fragen des Designs voll und ganz euch. Mein Vorschlag wäre nur, dass wir auf jeden Fall unseren Teamnamen und unsere WWW Adresse mit auf dem Trikot haben.

Viel Spaß heute Abend

Gruß

Olli


----------



## mxsilver (17. März 2011)

Moin,

anderes Thema.

Da wir heute aber ja anscheinend leider witterungs- und krankheitsbedingt in stark reduzierter Besetzung unterwegs sein werden, würde ich nochmal die 19.00Uhr in Raum werfen wollen.

@Jörg und Matthias : Würde das bei Euch passen?

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## shbiker (17. März 2011)

mxsilver schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> anderes Thema.
> 
> ...


 
Ich könnte auch 19.00 Uhr!

Jörg


----------



## nearest2thepin (19. März 2011)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> (...)
> 
> Obwohl, wenn wir Hello Kitty auf'm Trikot haben, stoßen vielleicht auch mal'n paar Deerns zu uns in die eine oder andere Leistungsgruppe
> 
> ...



Weibliche Mitfahrerinnen sind nur in der Sparte "Genussfahrer" zugelassen - wenn es nicht gerade der SRAM-Feger ist, der mich bei SiS um 02.45:27 Uhr überholt hat.

Gruß,
Jan


----------



## shbiker (21. März 2011)

nearest2thepin schrieb:


> Weibliche Mitfahrerinnen sind nur in der Sparte "Genussfahrer" zugelassen - *wenn es nicht gerade der SRAM-Feger ist, der mich bei SiS um 02.45:27 Uhr überholt hat.*
> 
> Gruß,
> Jan


 
Ich glaube, Jan ist immer noch beeindruckt!


----------



## mst82 (22. März 2011)

Hallo Christian,warst du das heut am Geesthang?


----------



## plattsnacker (22. März 2011)

Leider nur im Traum während des Büroschlafes...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (24. März 2011)

Hi Jungs,

Hans (hansvdh) und ich sind heute zu 99% mit am Start, allerdings planen wir eher eine "Genuß- und Reha"-Runde ein.
Wir wollen Euch wegen unseres Trainingsrückstandes nicht ausbremsen, wenn ihr es also "krachen" lassen wollt, ist's auch ok. 

Unsere Runde kann vom Umfang her wie gehabt sein, nur die Intensität sollte eher gemäßigt sein.

Gebt mal kurz Rückmeldung, wie Eure Planung so aussieht...


Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## rockriderSH (24. März 2011)

Moin Chrischan,

ich habe nie etwas gegen Genußbiken )

Gruß

Olli


----------



## shbiker (24. März 2011)

Moin Männers,

hab mich gestern gut abgetobt und bin auf eine gemütliche Runde eingestellt.

Bis nachher

Jörg


----------



## plattsnacker (24. März 2011)

Hi Jungs,

bei mir wird's nun doch nix. Geben uns innerfamiliär die Krankheiten in die Hände und somit werde ich heute Abend beim Support gebraucht. Wäre zeitlich eh streßfrei nicht mehr zu schaffen.
Hans ist auch nicht dabei.

Habe Jörg auf die Box gesprochen.

Habt viel Spass !!

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## mst82 (26. März 2011)

Moin Pioniere, wollen wir uns denn mal zusammen setzen, zwecks der Trikots?


----------



## shbiker (26. März 2011)

mst82 schrieb:


> Moin Pioniere, wollen wir uns denn mal zusammen setzen, zwecks der Trikots?


 
Wie wäre es am Donnerstag? Dann können wir auch gleich den erfolgreichen Abschluss des Winterpokals feiern.
Die Mühle in Schönningsstedt hat mir beim letzten mal wohl gut gefallen

Jörg


----------



## rockriderSH (27. März 2011)

Moin Männer,

das mit den Trikots sollten wir vorantreiben. Termin für ein Treffen ist mir in der nächsten Woche egal. Bin da ganz offen.

Für heute werde ich unter LMB für 15:00 Uhr mal eine Sonntagsrunde eintragen. Früher kann ich leider nicht, da mein Sohnemann noch das Runde in das Eckige bringen muss ). Vielleicht kommt ja nachher jemand mit zum Biken.

Gruß

Olli


----------



## plattsnacker (29. März 2011)

> Auch diesen Winter hast du wieder die Möglichkeit, vom 01.11.2010 bis zum 27.03.2011 deine Trainingszeiten mit denen vieler anderer zu vergleichen...



Der Winterpokal  2010/2011 geht mit *662 Punkten* an Jörg aus W.  !!!!

Es gratuliert der Rest des *WP-Teams  "Sachsenwaldpioniere" * mit 506, 344, 182 und *0* Punkten !!

@Jan:  2011/2012 geht noch was, oder  ;-) 



------------------------------------------------------------------

Nightride diese Woche:
Was haltet ihr unabhängig von einem evtl. ToH wegen Trikots davon, das TmH auf heute ( Di ) wegen des Regens am Do vorzuziehen ?


Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## shbiker (29. März 2011)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Nightride diese Woche:
> Was haltet ihr unabhängig von einem evtl. ToH wegen Trikots davon, das TmH auf heute ( Di ) wegen des Regens am Do vorzuziehen ?
> 
> 
> ...


 

Hi Chrischan, moin Männer,

ich würde heute Abend ohnehin eine Runde fahren und könnte mit dem vorverlegen des Termins gut leben. Für Do. ist definitiv schlechteres Wetter prognostiziert worden! Dann hätten wir den Do. auch frei um mal bei einer guten Tasse Bier über das Trikot zu reden

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockriderSH (29. März 2011)

Moin Männer,

ich bin heute Abend dabei und am Donnerstag dann das ToH in der Mühle um 20:00 Uhr ist hiermit fix !! Ich werde Jan anmorsen, ob er heute kann. Den LMB ändere ich auf heute ab.

Bis 20:00 Uhr heute am Bahnhof 

Joerg, warte mal kurz ...... ich zähle ..... ahhhhhh 2 Canyon gegen ein Radon sind heute Abend am Start !! Ich hoffe, dass ist OK für dich 

Gruß

Olli


----------



## shbiker (29. März 2011)

Canyon´s nasche ich zum Frühstück

bis heute Abend


----------



## plattsnacker (29. März 2011)

shbiker schrieb:


> Canyon´s nasche ich zum Frühstück
> 
> bis heute Abend


Vorsicht ist geboten: Mein XC hat einen neuen Antrieb + Schaltungsrädchen und frisch gefettete Naben 
Zur Sicherheit auch gleich neue Bremsbeläge, obwohl ich die ja selten brauche, wenn du guidest 

Ich fahre jetzt nur noch bei Trockenheit. Enorm, was nach 1700 km bereits alles verschlissen ist. 

Bis nachher ( erwartet bitte auch heute noch keine Überperformance von mir !! )


Chrischan


----------



## mxsilver (29. März 2011)

Moin Männers,

bin wieder daheim .

Wenn wir eine "Genußtour" fahren, würde noch ein Simplon mitfahren.

Muß aber meine Beine noch etwas schonen, denn die haben in den 3 Tagen Harz ganz schön gelitten.. Aber hat super viel Spaß gemacht 

Dann wohl vielleicht eventuell bis heute Abend

Sebastian


----------



## plattsnacker (29. März 2011)

mxsilver schrieb:


> Moin Männers,
> 
> bin wieder daheim .
> 
> ...



Nix "eventuell" ,   hansvdh und ich wollen und können heute auch nur genießen statt überperformen. Zur Not fahren wir halt irgendwo in Leistungsgruppe 7-10 mit...

Also bis nachher 

Gruss
C.


----------



## rockriderSH (29. März 2011)

Moin Chrischan,

stellst du noch das ToH rein ?

Danke 

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (29. März 2011)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Moin Chrischan,
> 
> stellst du noch das ToH rein ?
> 
> ...


Termin ist drin.
Meine eigene Teilnahme ist aber noch nicht gesichert...

Gruss
C.


----------



## rockriderSH (30. März 2011)

ACHTUNG !!

Treffen ohne Helm diese Woche Donnerstag, den 31.03.2011 um 20:00 Uhr in Hannemanns Mühle Reinbek / Schönningstedt.

http://www.hannemanns-muehle.de/

Es können auch gerne Neugierige kommen, die unsere Gruppe einmal kennenlernen wollen und/oder bei uns mitfahren möchten.

Gruß

Olli


----------



## plattsnacker (30. März 2011)

Hi Jungs,

wie messen wir uns jetzt, wo die schattige WP-Zeit verstrichen ist ?

Schaut euch mal das Feature Trainingsgruppe an.

Wer Lust hat, kann der Gruppe beitreten und sehen, was die anderen so wegkurbeln...


P.S. Der Weg ins Büro war heute irgendwie anstrengend. War es gestern etwa doch keine "Genußrunde" ?  Oder hatte ich nur zu wenig Schlaf ?


----------



## rockriderSH (31. März 2011)

Moin Männer,

ich wollte einmal in die Runde fragen, ob jemand von Mathias gehört hat und ob er heute Abend zum ToH kommt ? Wir wollen ja primär die Gestaltung und Beschaffung unserer neuen Trikots besprechen !

Gruß

Olli


----------



## shbiker (31. März 2011)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> ich wollte einmal in die Runde fragen, ob jemand von Mathias gehört hat und ob er heute Abend zum ToH kommt ? Wir wollen ja primär die Gestaltung und Beschaffung unserer neuen Trikots besprechen !
> 
> ...


 
Hi Olli,

gehört habe ich nichts von ihm, aber er war wohl gestern auch auf MTB - news, da er sich für die Trainingsgruppe gemeldet hat!

bis nachher

Jörg


----------



## plattsnacker (31. März 2011)

Hi Jungs,

mit solcher Resonanz hätte ich ja nun mit der Anfrage zur Trainingsgruppe nicht gerechnet !  Schaut mal rein, was mit SQL so alles zutage kommt... ( z.B. mtl. Auswertung )

Zukünftig können wir die Leistungsgruppen NOCH genauer zuschneiden 

Man sieht jetzt schon, wann z.B. manch ein eBiker seine Monsterperformance antrainiert hat. Ebenso kann ein solcher viel besser Rückschlüsse ziehen, warum ein anderer den Rest der Tour sein Bike schiebt 

P.S. Heute Abend sieht's leider tendenziell schlecht aus bei mir...


Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## Deleted 15311 (31. März 2011)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> 
> mit solcher Resonanz hätte ich ja nun mit der Anfrage zur Trainingsgruppe nicht gerechnet !  Schaut mal rein, was mit SQL so alles zutage kommt... ( z.B. mtl. Auswertung )
> 
> ...



Moin

Bei mir leider auch,habn dickes Knie....
Wer nicht Radfahren kann!Aber Abgänge gehören nun mal dazu....
(Das war mein Tagesbedarf an Smileys)

Grüße

Nils


----------



## mst82 (31. März 2011)

Jo ich bin dabei, kann mich heut Abend jemand aus Wentorf mitnehmen,es soll ja heut noch Regen geben und da wollt ich ungerne mit Rad fahren.

mfG Matthias


----------



## mxsilver (31. März 2011)

Ich bin auch leider raus für heute Abend..

Wünsch Euch viel Spaß, und macht bitte einen Haken für ein Trikot bei mir. Geld gibt es entweder bei der nächst besten Gelegenheit oder auch gern vorab per Überweisung.

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## plattsnacker (31. März 2011)

SHIVER schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Bei mir leider auch,habn dickes Knie....
> Wer nicht Radfahren kann!Aber Abgänge gehören nun mal dazu....
> ...



Na wenn da man nicht das Rad Schuld hatte ?  

Zog es nach links ? Dann lag es wohl an der neuen Gabel, oder ?  
( ja, ich lese den Harburg-Thread... )

Bin schon gespannt, dich und deine Lefty eines Tages live zu sehen...

Ist denn deine Lampe schon da ?

Gruss + gute Besserung   ( Arnika-Kügelchen empfiehlt der Homöopath in diesem Fall )

Chrischan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shbiker (31. März 2011)

mst82 schrieb:


> Jo ich bin dabei, kann mich heut Abend jemand aus Wentorf mitnehmen,es soll ja heut noch Regen geben und da wollt ich ungerne mit Rad fahren.
> 
> mfG Matthias


 
Moin Matthias,

ich habe heute abend leider auch kein Auto, aber Regenzeug. Ich muss also leider auch mit dem Rad zur Mühle.

Das meiste fällt doch aber erfahrungsgemäß ohnehin vorbei.

Sag bescheid, wenn wir zusammen fahren wollen.

bis später


----------



## shbiker (31. März 2011)

SHIVER schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Bei mir leider auch,habn dickes Knie....
> Wer nicht Radfahren kann!Aber Abgänge gehören nun mal dazu....
> ...


 
Moin Nils,

Abgänge gehören leider dazu. Aber heute Abend kannst Du dein Knie bei uns schonen, wir treffen uns in Hannemanns Mühle in Schönningstedt. Da kannst Du dein Knie bei einer guten Tasse Bier kühlen

Ansonsten komm schnell wieder auf die Beine/ aufs Rad

Jörg


----------



## Deleted 15311 (31. März 2011)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Na wenn da man nicht das Rad Schuld hatte ?
> 
> Zog es nach links ? Dann lag es wohl an der neuen Gabel, oder ?
> ( ja, ich lese den Harburg-Thread... )
> ...





Moin Chrischan

Das war mir doch klar,das du den liest...
Ne,war definitiv nen Fahrfehler,war etwas zu schnell auf ner Abfahrt wos unten scharf nach links geht,bin mitm Vorderrad weggerutscht und hab mir etwas das Knie am Lockouthebel angebumst!War eigentlich nicht so schlimm und ich bin noch weitergefahren,aber abends wurds dann leider etwas dick mit Schmerzen!
Ist schon wieder etwas besser,kühlen und Arnika hilft,will nur nix riskieren,da ich mitm Rad kommen müßte und am Wo-ende ja wieder HaBes angesagt ist,aber danke dir für die Genesungswünsche!
Leider ist die Lampe noch nicht da,die Gabel hatte erstmal Vorrang,da ich schon lang nach ner bezahlbaren Lefty Ausschau gehalten habe!Nach den ersten 2Runden kann ich nur sagen:Endlich ne Federgabel,alles andere sind nur Vorderradhalter!Die hat übrigens nen perfekten Geradeauslauf...

Beim Trikot bin ich übrigens definitiv mit dabei,mein Favorit wäre ja schwarz/orange..
Vorkasse etc.,kein Problem!

Grüße&Bis bald

Nils


----------



## Deleted 15311 (31. März 2011)

shbiker schrieb:


> Moin Nils,
> 
> Abgänge gehören leider dazu. Aber heute Abend kannst Du dein Knie bei uns schonen, wir treffen uns in Hannemanns Mühle in Schönningstedt. Da kannst Du dein Knie bei einer guten Tasse Bier kühlen
> 
> ...




Moin Jörg

Ja genau,aber doch bitte nicht immer auf die gleiche Stelle,damn....
Jedenfalls danke dir,würd ich sehr gern,aber wie gesagt müßt ich auch mitm Bike kommen und ich will da nix riskieren,da ich noch nicht mal richtig auftreten,geschweige denn kurbeln kann....

Grüße & euch nen netten Abend

Nils

Edit sagt: Der Physio meines Vertrauens hat mir grünes Licht gegeben und gesagt,ich soll das Knie bewegen so lang nichts stechend schmerzt und das tut es nicht,somit steht ner kühlen Tasse Bier in ner netten Runde nichts mehr im Wege,also bis gleich(wenn das noch jemand liest)!Hoffe ich erkenne euch...


----------



## rockriderSH (1. April 2011)

Moin Männer,

war doch gestern wieder ein nettes ToH. Nochmals vielen Dank an Mathias für deine Bemühungen, uns vernünftige Team - Trikots zu besorgen.

Und noch einmal herzlich willkommen "Shiver", Nils bei uns im Team !!!

Bis spätestens nächste Woche Donnerstag zum gewohnten Nightride.

Schönes Wochenende und Gruß

Olli


----------



## Deleted 15311 (2. April 2011)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> war doch gestern wieder ein nettes ToH. Nochmals vielen Dank an Mathias für deine Bemühungen, uns vernünftige Team - Trikots zu besorgen.
> 
> ...




Moin

Ja,schön die meisten von euch endlich mal live und in zivil kennengelernt zu haben,war ja mein erstes Toh und überhaupt erstes treffen mit euch und trotzdem gleich erkannt!
Danke für die nette Aufnahme,ich Trottel hätt ja ruhig mal ne Runde schmeißen können zum Einstand,das fällt mir ja früh ein,so Jung kommen wir nie wieder zusammen,wird nachgeholt beim nächsten Toh,versprochen!
Ich find wir sind echt ne super Truppe und glaub wir werden noch ne Menge Spaß zusammen haben!
Freu mich schon auf die Trikots,geil Matthias,das du das machst,die werden bestimmt der Hammer....

Grüße

Nils

P.S.Fährt Sonntag jemand?Sachsenwald,Wurzelstrecke hatte ich vor,nachmittags....


----------



## thorak (2. April 2011)

SHIVER schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Ja,schön die meisten von euch endlich mal live und in zivil kennengelernt zu haben,war ja mein erstes Toh und überhaupt erstes treffen mit euch und trotzdem gleich erkannt!
> Danke für die nette Aufnahme,ich Trottel hätt ja ruhig mal ne Runde schmeißen können zum Einstand,das fällt mir ja früh ein,so Jung kommen wir nie wieder zusammen,wird nachgeholt beim nächsten Toh,versprochen!
> ...


 
Moin 

Ich würde gern morgen nachmittag mitfahren.
wann und wo treffen.
Oder wie die Letztenmale 12 Uhr Marktplatz Wentorf.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## nearest2thepin (3. April 2011)

Moin Männer,

habe an alle, deren E-Mail-Adresse ich habe, den Entwurf unseres Sachsenwaldkeilers gesendet, also an Chrischan und Olli. Bei den anderen versuche ich es per PN.

Könnte sein, dass wir bei der nächsten Dopingkontrolle wegen erhöhter Testosteronwerte geschlossen unsere Lizenz abgeben müssen.

Grunz,
Jan


----------



## Deleted 15311 (3. April 2011)

nearest2thepin schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> habe an alle, deren E-Mail-Adresse ich habe, den Entwurf unseres Sachsenwaldkeilers gesendet, also an Chrischan und Olli. Bei den anderen versuche ich es per PN.
> 
> ...




Moin Jan 

...

Wg. emailadresse: Du hast PN

Außerdem werden an uns die Jäger verzweifeln,weil wir einfach zu schnell sind für deren Büchsen.....

Grüße

Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 15311 (3. April 2011)

thorak schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Ich würde gern morgen nachmittag mitfahren.
> wann und wo treffen.
> ...




Moin Thomas

Ich setz heut doch mal aus,da es gestern recht lang war....
Allerhöchstens kurzfristig ne lockere 2h Runde ab ca.17-18 Uhr,mal schauen was das Wetterradar und die Beine nachher sagen....
Ach so,wohn aufn Gojenberg in Bergedorf,nähe Sternwarte!

Grüße

Nils


----------



## thorak (3. April 2011)

SHIVER schrieb:


> Moin Thomas
> 
> Ich setz heut doch mal aus,da es gestern recht lang war....
> Allerhöchstens kurzfristig ne lockere 2h Runde ab ca.17-18 Uhr,mal schauen was das Wetterradar und die Beine nachher sagen....
> ...


 
Moin Nils

Da wohne ich ziemlich in der Nähe( Frascatiplatz).
Vielleicht ergibt sich demnächst eine gemeinsame Runde.

Ich fahre auch unter der Woche tagsüber.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## mst82 (4. April 2011)

Moin Jungs, hab leider heute erst die Zeit gefunden um mich um die Trikots zu kümmern, werd morgen aber bestimmt ne Antwort bekommen und kann euch denn bestimmt schon mehr sagen. Wollt ihr die Woche noch fahren, morgen soll es ja regnen , hätte immer ab 16Uhr Zeit.

mfG Matthias


----------



## shbiker (6. April 2011)

Moin Männer,

für morgen Abend sagt der Wetterbericht ca. 8 bis 10 °C, wolkig kaum Regen, Wind aus West bis Nordwest mit 4 Bf. voraus. Scheint ja mal wieder eine gemütliche Tour zu werden. Also bitte die Akkus noch mal checken! Noch brauchen wir Licht 

bis denne

Jörg


----------



## rockriderSH (8. April 2011)

Moin Männer,

mensch, 7 people inklusive unserer Prominenz aus Hamburg habe ich gestern Abend gezählt *RESPEKT* !! War eine sehr schöne Runde !! Danke "Dampframme" - Martin, dass du den Pathfinder gemacht hast !

Ich bin dann übrigens über den Bille Trail nach Schönningstedt gefahren. 

Wie sieht es mit einer Tour am Sonntag aus ? Wer kann und hat eventuell Lust ?

Bis denne 

Gruß

Olli


----------



## mxsilver (8. April 2011)

Moin,

ja, war sehr nett und hat Spaß gemacht. Danke für guiden..

Sonntag ginge bei mir nur sehr früh..

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shbiker (8. April 2011)

Ich könnte auch nur Sonntag Vormittag, bin für den Nachmittag von der Familie gebucht.

Gruß

Jörg


----------



## mst82 (9. April 2011)

Moin Jungs, unsere Farbkombi paßt nicht ganz,weiß orange kann er nicht bestellen. Hab ihn erstmal nach ner Alternative gefragt, die Druckkosten belaufen sich auf 14 Euro, wir schauen jetzt noch mal nach dem passenden Trikot.


----------



## thorak (9. April 2011)

Ich werde morgen gegen Uhr 9 30 starten. Wenn jemand mit fahren möchte können wir uns gerne treffen 
Gruß Thomas


----------



## plattsnacker (10. April 2011)

Hi Jungs, 

unsere *Tour vom Donnerstag* (07.04.2011) findet ihr hier im Anhang oder auch in unserem *Account "sachsenwaldpioniere" bei GPS-Tour.info* -->  http://www.gps-tour.info/de/community/tours.sachsenwaldpioniere.html

Großen Dank an Martin für die neuen Trails u. für's Guiden !!

N8
Chrischan


----------



## mxsilver (10. April 2011)

Moin,

das war ne richtig schicke Tour heute, Männers. Danke fürs guiden Jörg.
Noch ein wenig an der Fahrtechnik feilen, und da wird nicht mehr geschoben.

Olli, hast ne PN.

Schönes Restwochenende

Sebastian


----------



## nearest2thepin (10. April 2011)

Matthias, ich schick Dir heute Abend noch den 2. Entwurf für unseren Keiler, orange würde da vermutlich eh nicht passen...

Alle, deren E-Mail-Adresse ich habe, werden ebenfalls versorgt. Als Grundfarbe fürs Trikot empfiehlt sich weiterhin weiß, bei den Seitenlinien passt vermutlich am ehesten schwarz - aber erstmal den Entwurf abwarten...

Stylische Grüße,
Jan


----------



## rockriderSH (10. April 2011)

Moin Männers,

ich kann mich Sebastian nur anschließen. War 'ne super nette Runde.

Sebastian, für dich versuche ich jetzt mal den GPX File hier hochzuladen. 

Jan & Mathias, vielen Dank für euren tollen Einsatz.

Gruß

Olli


----------



## shbiker (11. April 2011)

Bei den vielen "MTB´lern", die wir gestern unterwegs getroffen haben, wäre ein wenig Werbung auf dem Trikot schon echt toll gewesen. Mal sehen was der Sommer noch so alles bringen wird 
Die Entwürfe von Jan finde ich echt super!

bis die Tage

Jörg


----------



## rockriderSH (13. April 2011)

Moin Männers,

die Wettervorhersage für den Nightride morgen Abend:

kein Regen, frische 9 Grad, Nordwind mit 2 Bft.

Sollte doch machbar sein )

Gruß

Olli


----------



## plattsnacker (13. April 2011)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Moin Männers,
> 
> die Wettervorhersage für den Nightride morgen Abend:
> 
> ...



Lasst uns eine Säge mitnehmen, um die Trails wieder freizuräumen nach dem Sturm gestern u. heute...

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mxsilver (13. April 2011)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Lasst uns eine Säge mitnehmen, um die Trails wieder freizuräumen nach dem Sturm gestern u. heute...
> 
> Gruss
> Chrischan




Moin Jungs,

ich glaube, so schlimm wirds nicht werden, ansonsten "Bunny Hopp"

Bis morgen

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## plattsnacker (13. April 2011)

mxsilver schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> ich glaube, so schlimm wirds nicht werden, ansonsten "Bunny Hopp"
> 
> ...


Du machst es vor und bringst es mir bei ?  

Will auch'nen Fahrtechnikkurs 

Apropos Fahrtechnik..., demnächst sollten wir mal eine Tour mit Fahrtechnik-Übungen spicken und nicht nur auf den Schnitt achten. Der Krähenwald u. das Bergedorfer Gehölz bieten sich da neben dem X-Trail im Sachsenwald an. Was meint ihr dazu ?

Gruss
C.


----------



## mxsilver (13. April 2011)

In der Theorie kein Problem, auf dem Trail übe ich auch noch.. Aber es wird immer etwas besser. Der Kurs hat auf jedenfall etwas gebracht, man muß nur dranbleiben.

Der Umstieg auf Plattformpedale hat sich bei mir auch positiv ausgewirkt..

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## plattsnacker (13. April 2011)

mxsilver schrieb:


> In der Theorie kein Problem, auf dem Trail übe ich auch noch.. Aber es wird immer etwas besser. Der Kurs hat auf jedenfall etwas gebracht, man muß nur dranbleiben.
> 
> Der Umstieg auf Plattformpedale hat sich bei mir auch positiv ausgewirkt..
> 
> ...


Plattformpedale heißt OHNE Klick ?? Welche hast Du dran ?


----------



## mxsilver (13. April 2011)

Ja, ohne Klick.

Habe derzeit welche von Wellgo "http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Pedale/Plattform-Pedale/Wellgo-MG-1-Magnesium-Pedale::13909.html " drauf, mit entsprechenden Schuhen.

Es ist gewöhgnungsbedürtig, aber man wird mutiger..


----------



## plattsnacker (13. April 2011)

mxsilver schrieb:


> Ja, ohne Klick.
> 
> Habe derzeit welche von Wellgo "http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Pedale/Plattform-Pedale/Wellgo-MG-1-Magnesium-Pedale::13909.html " drauf, mit entsprechenden Schuhen.
> 
> Es ist gewöhgnungsbedürtig, aber man wird mutiger..



Sehen ja gefährlich für die Schienbeine aus...



*In die Runde:*

Hat jemand Interesse an einem Gemeinschaftskauf dieses "günstigen" Pedalwerkzeuges von Shimano zur Wartung der Pedale PD-M324 und PD-M505 ?? :

TL-PD33

Gruss
Christian


----------



## rockriderSH (13. April 2011)

Moin Chrischan,

für 44 Euronen bekommst du schon neue XT Klickies !! Unglaublich teuer für ein Tool mit so einem eingeschränkten Einsatzbereich !!

Ich fahre die XT's und finde sie super.

Brauchst du neue ??

Gruß und bis morgen

Olli


----------



## plattsnacker (13. April 2011)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Moin Chrischan,
> 
> für 44 Euronen bekommst du schon neue XT Klickies !! Unglaublich teuer für ein Tool mit so einem eingeschränkten Einsatzbereich !!
> 
> ...



Hi Olli,

leben wir hier etwa in einer Wegwerfgesellschaft ?  

Nach "nur" 10.000 km mit meinem Giant Racer "Bürobike" ist nun halt mal eine Wartung fällig. Ich schraube halt gerne und halte Teile+Bikes am Leben. Meine PD-M324 kosten übrigens nur 29.

Allein würde ich mir wohl auch eher neue Pedale kaufen, aber eine gemeinsame "Spezialwerkzeug-Kiste" wäre doch was feines...

Gruss
C.


----------



## mxsilver (15. April 2011)

Moin Männers,

ich hoffe Ihr seit gestern alle noch heil nachh Hause gekommen.

Bei Olli ist wohl die Hand recht stark angeschwollen, und mich hats an der rechten Seite erwischt. Wird wohl auch geprellt sein...

Richtig bewegen war heute nicht drinn, aber ne Grundlagenrunde als Vorbereitung für den RS schon. 

Ob ich Sonntag wieder Trails fahren kann, muß ich noch abwarten.

Schönen Abend noch

Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mst82 (16. April 2011)

Moin Jungs,wollt heut mal nach Lauenburg radeln, hat jemand lust ?


----------



## mst82 (17. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,wir haben jetzt 3 Shirts zur Auswahl,wer noch andere hat kann das gerne vorschlagen,da beim Großhandel war nix dolles bei,die Shirts kosten alle um die 30 Euro, das letzte in Orange kommt von ihm ,die anderen von Hibike.de und bikediscount.com. Wobei das Shirt von Shimano nur noch in L und XL gibt .

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...-S-S-Trikot-pink-mist-black-white-Sommer.html

http://www.bikediscount.com/ItemBlo...&ig2id=217&ig1id=389&mi=17&hasv=0&webi=1&pa=1

Größe: L
Farbe: orange / weiße Nähte
Material: (100% Polyester)
Kurzarmtrikot effektvolle Gewebestruktur
sehr fein gewebt und elastisch
leichter Glanz durch Glanzfasern
3 Rückentaschen und eingenähten Paspeln
bis 40°C (ohne Weichspüler) problemlos waschbar
Preis: 33,90


----------



## mst82 (17. April 2011)

Mach es Sinn die Pedale soweit zu zerlegen ,hab da in einem Beitrag gelesen das man da die Finger von weglassen soll,mit Kugellagern ist das immer so eine Sache,die Kugeln sind da ma ganz schnell draußen und dann war es das mit der Pedale. Werkzeug fürs Rad hab ich auch ein wenig, die Grundausstattung für knapp 40 Euro,mit Abziehern ,Kettenkranzpeitsche ...

Gruß Matthias


----------



## shbiker (19. April 2011)

Moin Männers,

wie sieht es den am Donnerstag aus? Am Tag vor dem Feiertag! Wer ist noch nicht im Osterurlaub und fährt an diesem Abend?

Bis denne 

Jörg


----------



## mxsilver (19. April 2011)

Moin Männers, moin Jörg,

ich bin nicht im Urlaub und würde/werde gerne fahren. Wetter soll ja traumhaft sein.

Wer noch??

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## Catsoft (19. April 2011)

Moin!

Kurze Warnung: Auf der Abfahrt von der 6 zur Bahn in Friedrichsruh liegt ein Baumstamm uer. Das Teil lag sonst läng, ist aber jetzt auf den Weg gelegt. Hat sich jemand mal wieder ein "Spaß" gemacht, ich halte das eher für einen Tötungsversuch. Also Vorsicht!

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mittwoch (21. April 2011)

Moin Jörg, Moin Sebastian,

werde heute abend mit dabei sein. Bei dem schönen Wetter, endlich keine kalten Füsse.


Bis denn dann

Dirk


----------



## mxsilver (21. April 2011)

Hallo Dirk,

wir treffen uns heute um 
*19.00 Uhr in Reinbek


*Gruß

Sebastian

​


----------



## mittwoch (21. April 2011)

Moin,

um 19:00 an der S-Bahn Reinbek?

Dirk


----------



## mxsilver (21. April 2011)

mittwoch schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> um 19:00 an der S-Bahn Reinbek?
> 
> Dirk




Hallo Dirk, 

jep, genau da. Bis später

Sebastian


----------



## shbiker (21. April 2011)

Geilomat!!!

Den gesamten "X - Trail"! Und das ganz locker bevor es dunkel wurde.
Endlich Sommer


----------



## mittwoch (22. April 2011)

Moin Jörg,

besonders das abbrennen zum schluß richtung auhmühle war auch klasse.


schönes ostern usw.

bis denn dann

dirk


----------



## plattsnacker (23. April 2011)

Hi Jungs,

Euch allen schöne dicke Ostereier und gute Besserung an alle Gipsträger etc. 

Werde vorauss. erst am 5.5. wieder mitbiken.

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## shbiker (23. April 2011)

Moin Männer,

ich habe heute mit Sebastian eine schöne "vorösterliche" Tour bis Schnackenbeck gemacht. Bei diesem Superwetter hat das richtig Laune gebracht!! Bis Lauenburg durch hätten wir eine guten Stunden mehr Zeit benötigt, aber das schaffen wir auch noch. Super Gegend.

Bin übrigens nächste Woche vermutlich nicht dabei.

Allen SWP  schöne  Ostertage.

Jörg


----------



## nearest2thepin (27. April 2011)

Chrischans vorausschauende Genesungswünsche nehme ich gern entgegen - bin am Ostermontag vorm AEZ nicht rechtzeitig aus den Klickies rausgekommen.

Mein Knie heilt jetzt. Bin dann auch am 5.5. wieder dabei Männer.

Gruß,
Jan


----------



## LaZn (30. April 2011)

Moin,
ich bin der Lars, 33, aus Mölln, und habe mich bei eurem Nightride am Do 5.5 angemeldet. Bin erst seit Ende letzten Jahres auf dem MTB unterwegs ( vorher nur Trekkingrad). Schöne Sache, daß man mal an ´ner Gruppenausfahrt teilnehmen kann.

Bis Donnerstag dann

Der Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (30. April 2011)

LaZn schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich bin der Lars, 33, aus Mölln, und habe mich bei eurem Nightride am Do 5.5 angemeldet. Bin erst seit Ende letzten Jahres auf dem MTB unterwegs ( vorher nur Trekkingrad). Schöne Sache, daß man mal an ´ner Gruppenausfahrt teilnehmen kann.
> 
> Bis Donnerstag dann
> ...



Hi Lars,

herzlich willkommen bei uns !!

Denke Donnerstag an genug Licht und Helm. 

Wenn du mit dem Auto kommst, kannst du direkt in der Sophienstr. am Bahnhof parken.


Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## LaZn (1. Mai 2011)

Jo, supi,
Helm ist ja Ehrensache und Licht wird noch aufgeladen.
Ich freu mich schon...
Gruß, der Lars


----------



## rockriderSH (1. Mai 2011)

Moin Männer,

bin aus Dänemark zurück und wollte mich nur einmal kurz bei euch zurückmelden.
Meinen Arm muss ich ja jetzt nur noch 10 Wochen in Gips tragen ! Danach Reha und gefühlt 2013 kann ich dann langsam wieder mit dem Radsport anfangen :-(( Ich hoffe, ihr hattet alle ein schönes Osterfest und seid alle fitt. Ich melde mich wieder bei euch und werde aufmerksam die Einträge hier verfolgen.

Gruß

Olli


----------



## Deleted 15311 (1. Mai 2011)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> bin aus Dänemark zurück und wollte mich nur einmal kurz bei euch zurückmelden.
> Meinen Arm muss ich ja jetzt nur noch 10 Wochen in Gips tragen ! Danach Reha und gefühlt 2013 kann ich dann langsam wieder mit dem Radsport anfangen :-(( Ich hoffe, ihr hattet alle ein schönes Osterfest und seid alle fitt. Ich melde mich wieder bei euch und werde aufmerksam die Einträge hier verfolgen.
> ...




Moin Olli



Wat hast du denn gemacht?
Shice,das hört sich nicht wirklich gut an....

Wünsch dir allerbeste und schnellste Genesung!!

Grüße

Nils


----------



## LaZn (8. Mai 2011)

Moin,
war ´ne schöne Tour am Donnerstag, geiles Tempo, nette Leute.

Ich komm´wieder...

Gruß, Lars


----------



## HaBaHamburg (10. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute,
vielleicht erinnert ihr euch noch, Hans hier. Nachdem es meinen gebrochenen Rippen wieder halbwegs gut geht (Rippe 10 will nicht zusammenwachsen) und ich bereits ca. 600 km auf dem Rennrad absolviert habe, möchte ich gerne wieder bei euch einsteigen. Ich weiß zwar nicht, ob ich mithalten kann, mir fehlen die Wintertouren mit Christian   ,aber ich werde es versuchen. Treffen Donnerstag, S-Bahn Reinbek, 20:00?
Wenn nichts mehr dazwischen kommt, bin ich dabei.
Gruß
Hans
Menno Olli, dich trifft es aber auch immer wieder. Erst letztes Jahr die Geschichte, und nun der Arm. Ich fühle mit dir, gute Besserung.


----------



## plattsnacker (11. Mai 2011)

HaBaHamburg schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> vielleicht erinnert ihr euch noch, Hans hier. Nachdem es meinen gebrochenen Rippen wieder halbwegs gut geht (Rippe 10 will nicht zusammenwachsen) und ich bereits ca. 600 km auf dem Rennrad absolviert habe, möchte ich gerne wieder bei euch einsteigen. Ich weiß zwar nicht, ob ich mithalten kann, mir fehlen die Wintertouren mit Christian   ,aber ich werde es versuchen. Treffen Donnerstag, S-Bahn Reinbek, 20:00?
> Wenn nichts mehr dazwischen kommt, bin ich dabei.
> Gruß
> ...



Moin Hans !

Wenn kein Gewitter oder Starkregen droht, sehen wir uns Donnerstag 


Gruss
Christian


----------



## HaBaHamburg (11. Mai 2011)

19:00 oder 20:00???   S-Bahn Reinbek?


----------



## mxsilver (11. Mai 2011)

Moin,

wir hatten letzte Woche mal überlegt, diesen Donnerstag schon um 19.00Uhr zu fahren..

Bei mir würde es passen, bei wem noch?

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shbiker (11. Mai 2011)

mxsilver schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wir hatten letzte Woche mal überlegt, diesen Donnerstag schon um 19.00Uhr zu fahren..
> 
> ...


 

Würde auch bei mir gehen. Wir haben dann auch länger Licht für den X - Trail.

Jörg


----------



## HaBaHamburg (11. Mai 2011)

19:00 ist auch für mich ok. Hans


----------



## LaZn (11. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich´s rechtzeitig schaffe, bin ich auch morgen wieder mit von der Partie.

Gruß, Lars


----------



## plattsnacker (11. Mai 2011)

Hi Jungs,

morgen würde es bei mir doch erst um 20 Uhr klappen. Da mein Canyon bei Gewitter aber nicht so gern raus will, ist es fraglich, ob ich überhaupt dabei sein kann. Plant also ruhig 19 Uhr ohne mich. 

Wenn das Gewitter vorher schon klar durchgezogen ist, würde ich mich aber über einen 20 Uhr-Start freuen....  

Vielleicht macht es auch Sinn, die Tour auf Freitag zu verschieben ???

http://www.wetteronline.de/Schleswig-Holstein/ReinbekWentorf_21465.htm


P.S.  Ich habe den LMB-Termin für nächste Woche mal wagemutig auf 19 Uhr gesetzt, in der Hoffnung, dass ich es schaffen kann...

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## mxsilver (12. Mai 2011)

Moin,

ich könnte/ würde sonst auch Donnerstag und Freitag fahren.. 


Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## shbiker (12. Mai 2011)

Moin Männer,

ich bin Freitag leider verplant!

Bis heute Abend. 

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (12. Mai 2011)

Ok, wenn ich nix anderes mehr lese/höre, bin ich entweder um 19 Uhr am Bahnhof, oder ich komme heute nicht mit. Sollte ich mich leicht verspäten, melde ich mich per Handy bei Jörg. Ihr braucht also nicht auf mich warten, wenn ihr nix mehr hört.

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## mxsilver (12. Mai 2011)

Ich bin dann auch um 19.00Uhr am Bahnhof..

Bis später

Sebastian


----------



## HaBaHamburg (12. Mai 2011)

Ich bin dann auch um 19:00 am Bahnhof. Gibt's 'ne mobil-nr., die ich anrufen kann, sollte was dazwischen kommen?  Hans


----------



## shbiker (12. Mai 2011)

HaBaHamburg schrieb:


> Ich bin dann auch um 19:00 am Bahnhof. Gibt's 'ne mobil-nr., die ich anrufen kann, sollte was dazwischen kommen? Hans


 

Moin Hans,

mach es wie Chrischan und rufe mich an. Handynummer kommt per PN.

Bis nachher 

Jörg


----------



## mst82 (12. Mai 2011)

Hallo Jungs, fährt noch wer am Freitag, bin jetzt Donnerstag immer bei Geburtsvorbereitungskurs. Und wir sollten uns noch mal gedanken um die Trikots machen,der Druck bleibt immer noch bei 14 Euro, brauchen halt nur noch nen Trikot, ich hatte da ein weißes Trikot von Adidas ins Auge gefaßt, Kostenpunkt 30 Euro.


Gruß Matthias


----------



## plattsnacker (12. Mai 2011)

mst82 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs, fährt noch wer am Freitag, bin jetzt Donnerstag immer bei Geburtsvorbereitungskurs. Und wir sollten uns noch mal gedanken um die Trikots machen,der Druck bleibt immer noch bei 14 Euro, brauchen halt nur noch nen Trikot, ich hatte da ein weißes Trikot von Adidas ins Auge gefaßt, Kostenpunkt 30 Euro.
> 
> 
> Gruß Matthias



Hi Matthias,

evtl. würde ich morgen ab 20 Uhr fahren, da ich es heute nicht mehr geschafft habe. Entscheidet sich kurzfristig ab ca. 18 Uhr. Schicke dir meine Rufnummern als PM.
Wenn noch Winterpokal wäre, könntest du mit dem Geburtsvorbereitungskurs als "alternative Sportart" punkten :-D

Sonst noch jemand morgen für eine gemütliche Runde zu haben ?

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## mxsilver (13. Mai 2011)

Moin Jungs,

ich würde heute Abend glatt ne Runde mit Euch drehen.. Fahrrad steht eh noch im Auto..

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## HamburgerDeern (13. Mai 2011)

Moin,

hab Euer Forum und die Einträge zu den Touren schon länger verfolgt und überlege, mit Euch mal mitzufahren... komme aus Rahlstedt und würde von dort schon direkt mit dem Rad nach Reinbek fahren (zurück dann im Zweifel mit der Bahn  ). 

Könnt Ihr überhaupt weibliche Begleitung ertragen??? 

Gern auch heute, wenn´s heut nicht noch regnen sollte...

Viele Grüße,
Steffi


----------



## plattsnacker (13. Mai 2011)

HamburgerDeern schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hab Euer Forum und die Einträge zu den Touren schon länger verfolgt und überlege, mit Euch mal mitzufahren... komme aus Rahlstedt und würde von dort schon direkt mit dem Rad nach Reinbek fahren (zurück dann im Zweifel mit der Bahn  ).
> 
> ...



Hi Steffi,

ich denke, wir kommen auch mit weiblicher Begleitung gut klar. Wir haben schon so einiges ausgehalten  

Du bist herzlich willkommen in unserem Kreise !  Allerdings steht heute abend, zumindest bei mir, noch ein wenig in den Sternen. Ab ca. 18 Uhr kann ich konkret zu- oder absagen. Schicke dir meine Handynummer als PM. Treffpunkt wäre dann 20 Uhr in der Sophienstr. 7  am S-Bahnhof Reinbek. Ab ca. 21:15 Uhr benötigen wir gutes Licht, nicht vergessen...

Ansonsten fahren wir regulär immer donnerstags, siehe LMB + Website. Aber auch am WoEnde fahren einige nach Absprache.

Also, vielleicht bis nachher....

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## shbiker (13. Mai 2011)

Moin Männer,

wenn alles klappt bin ich um 20.00 auch dabei (?) Wartet aber bitte nicht auf mich, ein kleines Fragezeichen bleibt hinter meiner Zusage. 

Bis denne 

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HaBaHamburg (13. Mai 2011)

Hallo Chrischan, ich habe mich gestern wacker mit gequält. Heute Abend bin ich leider im Downtown-Bluesclub, sonst würde ich mitkommen. Allerdings wird es hier am Brahmsplatz grade ziemlich dunkel......  Viel Spaß euch


----------



## mxsilver (13. Mai 2011)

HaBaHamburg schrieb:


> Hallo Chrischan, ich habe mich gestern wacker mit gequält. Heute Abend bin ich leider im Downtown-Bluesclub, sonst würde ich mitkommen. Allerdings wird es hier am Brahmsplatz grade ziemlich dunkel......  Viel Spaß euch




Hauptsache es hat Dir Spaß gemacht.. Das zählt.

Meine Teilnahme heute Abend geht klar, ich wäre dann um 20.00 Uhr in Reinbek, wenn Ihr denn auch da seid..

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## plattsnacker (13. Mai 2011)

shbiker schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> wenn alles klappt bin ich um 20.00 auch dabei (?) Wartet aber bitte nicht auf mich, ein kleines Fragezeichen bleibt hinter meiner Zusage.
> 
> ...



Fragezeichen haben wir heute wie Sand am Meer. 
Mal sehen ob nachher überhaupt jemand fährt  

@Steffi:  Wann müsstest du es denn spätestens wissen ?

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## shbiker (13. Mai 2011)

Ich bin jetzt schon ein wenig platt, aber ich schaffe es um 20:00 am Bahnhof zu sein.
Chrischan, der E - Motor bleibt heute definitiv aus!

Bis nachher

Jörg


----------



## LaZn (13. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich´s schaffe, komm ich heute auch noch mal mit...
Lars


----------



## plattsnacker (13. Mai 2011)

shbiker schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt schon ein wenig platt, aber ich schaffe es um 20:00 am Bahnhof zu sein.
> Chrischan, der E - Motor bleibt heute definitiv aus!
> 
> Bis nachher
> ...


Das ist gut so, denn ich bin heute in der Mittagspause bereits 10 km gejoggt. 
Bin jetzt definitiv dabei. 20 Uhr an der S-Bahn.

Bis nachher

Chrischan


----------



## mxsilver (13. Mai 2011)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Das ist gut so, denn ich bin heute in der Mittagspause bereits 10 km gejoggt.
> Bin jetzt definitiv dabei. 20 Uhr an der S-Bahn.
> 
> Bis nachher
> ...



Ihr macht mir angst, Jungs  

Ich habe nur drei Schwarzbrote in meiner Mittagspause gegessen  und bin trotzdem platt/müde 

Bis gleich

Sebastian


----------



## plattsnacker (13. Mai 2011)

mxsilver schrieb:


> Ihr macht mir angst, Jungs
> 
> Ich habe nur drei Schwarzbrote in meiner Mittagspause gegessen  und bin trotzdem platt/müde
> 
> ...


Keinen Berg Kohlehydrate ?  Oh oh !!


----------



## plattsnacker (15. Mai 2011)

Hi @ all,

unsere *Tour vom Donnerstag* (05.05.2011) incl. Höhenprofil findet ihr hier im Anhang als gezipptes GPX-File ( anzusehen u.a. auch mit GoogleEarth ).

@Steffi: Sie ist zu 99% Deckungsgleich mit der Tour von gestern, ohne den kleinen Irrweg im Sachsenwald.  

Großen Dank an Jörg für's Guiden ohne Hilfsmotor  !!

Die Daten von gestern:
Fahrzeit             02:00:00 h
Distanz 	        32,00 km
km/h (Mittel) 	16.00 km/h
Höhenmeter 	320 hm


N8
Chrischan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HamburgerDeern (16. Mai 2011)

Moin an Alle 

War eine klasse Fahrt am Freitag mit Euch!! 
Auch wenn´s an einigen Stellen eine kleine Grenzerfahrung für mich war... Besonders die 1 1/2 Stunden Rückfahrt mit der Bahn 

Ich bin Donnerstag eigentlich verabredet, aber wenn ich bis dahin eine ordentliche Leuchte organisiert bekomme, komme ich lieber bei Euch mit als mir den Bauch mit Sushi voll zu schlagen...

Bis dahin zähle ich die blauen Flecken von meinem kleinen Sturz 

Viele Grüße,
Steffi


----------



## mxsilver (16. Mai 2011)

Moin Steffi,

schön das es Dir gefallen hat..

Wir wollten diesen Donnerstag versuchen, uns wieder um 19.00Uhr zu treffen.. Dann brauchst fast kein Licht.

Sollte alles klappen, und wir fahren den Bille-Trail, ist der von den Höhenmetern etwas entspannter, aber dennoch relativ anstrengend. Empfinde ich jedenfalls so, machr aber richtig Laune..

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## HamburgerDeern (16. Mai 2011)

Ok, alles klar... dann werde ich mein Sushi Essen wohl verschieben...

Jetzt hoffen wir noch auf den Wettergott... auf daß er uns eine trockene Fahrt beschert


----------



## plattsnacker (16. Mai 2011)

Hi Steffi,

wegen Licht:  Schau mal in unserer IG unter "Links" den Punkt "Es werde Licht" an:   
Wir haben überwiegend die DX-Lampen auf dem Helm. 
Meine stört allerdings den Funktacho, so dass ich eher die von myTinySun o.a. empfehlen würde, auch wegen >5 Wochen Lieferzeit bei DX.


Vielleicht bis Donnerstag

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## HamburgerDeern (16. Mai 2011)

Danke für den Tipp, Chrischan, ich schau mal, ob da etwas für mich dabei ist...


----------



## shbiker (17. Mai 2011)

mst82 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs, ....
> Und wir sollten uns noch mal gedanken um die Trikots machen,der Druck bleibt immer noch bei 14 Euro, brauchen halt nur noch nen Trikot, ich hatte da ein weißes Trikot von Adidas ins Auge gefaßt, Kostenpunkt 30 Euro.
> 
> 
> Gruß Matthias


 

Moin Männers.

Für Matthias muss es schon frustierend sein. Immer wieder regt er das Trikot an und engagiert sich, aber keiner reagiert. Ich muss unserem Kollegen daher einmal zur Seite springen. 
Also, "Buddeeer bei die Fischeeee"! Ich könnte mit dem weißen Trikot von Addidas druchaus leben. Dann kommt der Keiler auch gut zur Geltung. Was meint ihr?

Laßt den Kollegen nicht hängen.

Bis denne 

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (18. Mai 2011)

shbiker schrieb:


> Moin Männers.
> 
> Für Matthias muss es schon frustierend sein. Immer wieder regt er das Trikot an und engagiert sich, aber keiner reagiert. Ich muss unserem Kollegen daher einmal zur Seite springen.
> Also, "Buddeeer bei die Fischeeee"! Ich könnte mit dem weißen Trikot von Addidas druchaus leben. Dann kommt der Keiler auch gut zur Geltung. Was meint ihr?
> ...



Recht hast Du, Jörg !!  Sorry Matthias, es gerät immer wieder ein wenig in Vergessenheit, weil Du, und auch Olli, unser Urpionier und "Teamkeiler"  , im Moment auf dem Trail nicht so präsent sein können. Daran soll es aber nicht scheitern:
Ich würde mich bei dem Adidas-Shirt anschließen. Bin mir nur nicht sicher, ob "L" oder "XL".  Hat von Euch bereits einer ein solches Shirt, zwecks kurzer Anprobe oder Größenvergleich ?

Lars (LaZn) hat übrigens auch starkes Interesse bekundet. 


Gruss
Christian


----------



## plattsnacker (18. Mai 2011)

*Nightride diese Woche Donnerstag bereits um 19 Uhr !! * 

Treffpunkt wie immer in der Sophienstr. 7 ( S-Bahn Reinbek ) 

Geplant ist u.a. der Billetrail im Sachsenwald. 

Wer kein Nightride-taugliches Licht besitzt, hat diese Woche gute Chancen, trotzdem wieder zurück zu finden 

Gäste sind also herzlich willkommen !!


----------



## rockriderSH (18. Mai 2011)

Moin Männers,

tut mir wirklich Leid, dass ich mich zur Zeit hier etwas rah mache, aber es frustet halt sehr  Kleiner persönlicher Lichtblick .... gestern habe ich einen neuen Gips erhalten und es ist nur noch ein Unterarmgips geworden  Jetzt noch ca. 6 Wochen und der Schitt kommt ab ! Biken werde ich jedoch frühestens im Herbst wieder können  Naja, habe bei kaltem und dunklem Wetter aufgehört und fange eben unter gleichen Witterungsbedingungen wieder an 

Zu den Trikots: Absolut korrekt, was Jörgi sagt !! Bin bei den Adidas Trikots mit dabei und ich nehme eins in XL. 

Mathias sollte uns dann seine Kontoverbindung und den Gesamtbetrag mitteilen. Layout war ja besprochen: Teamname mit Logo auf den Rücken, unsere www Adresse jeweils auf beide Seitenflächen und unseren NickName auf den Kragen oder vorne in Brusthöhe auf das Trikot oder ??

Bis bald und viel Spaß morgen Abend

Gruß

Olli


----------



## plattsnacker (18. Mai 2011)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Moin Männers,
> 
> tut mir wirklich Leid, dass ich mich zur Zeit hier etwas rah mache, aber es frustet halt sehr  Kleiner persönlicher Lichtblick .... gestern habe ich einen neuen Gips erhalten und es ist nur noch ein Unterarmgips geworden  Jetzt noch ca. 6 Wochen und der Schitt kommt ab ! Biken werde ich jedoch frühestens im Herbst wieder können  Naja, habe bei kaltem und dunklem Wetter aufgehört und fange eben unter gleichen Witterungsbedingungen wieder an
> 
> ...



Och Olli !!  Ich hatte für dich gehofft, dass du im Juli wieder dabei sein könntest...     Wat'n Shice !!

Zum Wiedereinstieg sind dann aber zum Trost kuschelig warme Winterschuhe angesagt, was ?  Schließlich sparst du z.Zt. ja an Material und Wartung...  Und dann fahren wir den Winter konsequent und *vorsichtig *durch, nicht dass du dir dann wieder neue Infekte einfängst...

Kannst du vorher alternative Sportarten machen ?  Laufen, o.ä. ? 


Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## LaZn (18. Mai 2011)

Schade, ich kann morgen nicht. Ausgerechnet dann, wann ihr den Billetrail fahren wollt... Naja, nächste Woche vielleicht.

Lars


----------



## plattsnacker (18. Mai 2011)

LaZn schrieb:


> Schade, ich kann morgen nicht. Ausgerechnet dann, wann ihr den Billetrail fahren wollt... Naja, nächste Woche vielleicht.
> 
> Lars



Hi Lars, keine Sorge, der Trail kommt in den nächsten Wochen sicherlich öfter dran. Wir müssen ja den späten Sonnenuntergang nutzen...

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## HaBaHamburg (18. Mai 2011)

Moin Jungs,
leider fand meine nicht verheilte Rippe den Ritt vom letzten Donnerstag doch nicht so witzig. Ich muß mich wieder ausklinken. Man hat mir ja eine OP angedroht, was natürlich genau für mich (mein Job!) nur in Frage kommt, wenn ich mich sonst nicht mehr bewegen kann. Also muß ich mal abwarten, was wird, und mich erst mal wieder auf Rennrad beschränken. Es tut mir sehr Leid, ihr seid 'ne Klasse Truppe, gebt jedem eine Chance. Ich lass wieder von mir hören. Bleibt alle heil, dir Olli gute Besserung. Hans


----------



## Deleted 15311 (19. Mai 2011)

Moin

Ich bin denn heut auch endlich mal dabei,da ja nun kein künstliches Licht mehr benötigt wird!
Ich freu mich,bis nachher...

Grüße

Nils


----------



## shbiker (19. Mai 2011)

SHIVER schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Ich bin denn heut auch endlich mal dabei,da ja nun kein künstliches Licht mehr benötigt wird!
> Ich freu mich,bis nachher...
> ...


 
Hey Super. 

Wie ich hörte sollst Du uns letzten Donnerstag entgegengekommen sein!? Ich habe leider nur einen "Blitz" registriert und schon warst Du wieder weg.
Ich freue mich auf die erste gemeinsame Tour!

Bis nachher

Jörg


----------



## mst82 (20. Mai 2011)

moin Jungs, die Trikot´s sind leider in allen Größen ausverkauft ,da waren wir bischen langsam, bin aber auf der suche nach einem neuen in der gleichen Preisklasse.




Hat heut Abend noch jemand Lust zu biken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bmt89 (24. Mai 2011)

Moin Leute,
Ich hab mir vor ein paar Tagen ein neues MTB gekauft und würde es auch gern artgerecht nutzen  und suche Leute mit denen ich ab und an mal bei einer Tour mitfahren könnte. Die nächsten Tage nutze ich noch, um mich mit dem Bike anzufreunden und dann, wenn es wieder Gehalt gibt und ich mir eine Funzel holen kann (damit man auch etwas sieht) würde ich gerne mal mitfahren.

Zu meiner Personen:
Ich heiße Bartosz, bin 21 Jahre alt und Studiere momentan an der HSU (Universität der Bundeswehr) in HH Maschinenbau. Nach der suche nach einem neuen Hobby bin ich aufs Mountainbiken gestoßen.

So jetzt meine Fragen an euch ....
In wie weit könnte ich als Neuling in diesem Sport bei euch mithalten?
Ich kann das leider nicht ganz einschätzen, ob 15 km/h im Durchschnitt in eurem Gelände schnell oder eher gemütlich ist.
Wie lang sind eure Strecken so ungefähr? Weil ihr schreibt ja meist, dass die Strecke spontan variieren kann.
Und....ergeben eure Touren einen "Runde"? Sprich: endet eure Fahrt am Startpunkt?
Ich würde dann nähmlich mit dem Auto hin fahren und es wäre glaub ich ziehmlich ungünstig die gefahrene Strecke (mit dem Bike) erst wieder zurück zum Auto fahren zum müssen damit ich wieder nach Hause komme 


Jut ...Würd mich freuen wenn ich ein Paar Infos erhalten könnte. 
Und vielleicht klapp es ja mal das ich bei euch mitfahre.

Gruß
Bartosz


----------



## mxsilver (24. Mai 2011)

Moin Bartosz,

herzlich willkommen.

Da wir derzeit versuchen, um 19.00Uhr zu fahren, brtauchst Du kein großartiges Licht. Sind vorm Dunkelwerden wieder daheim. Die Runden sin so um 30 Km lang, und ja, es ist eine "Runde".

Komm doch einfach mal mit, und schaue, wie lange Du durchhälst. Wir lassen Dich nicht im Wald zurück .

Bin auch noch nicht solange dabei, und versuche regelmäßig zu fahren, und schneller und besser zu werden.

Du bist ja noch recht jung, da sollte das noch viel besser klappen.

Donnerstag, 19.00Uhr in Reinbek gehts wieder los. Auto kannst da direkt parken..

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## bmt89 (25. Mai 2011)

Schön zu hören, dass ich bei euch mal mitfahren kann.
Generell habe ich Donnerstags immer Zeit, jedoch wird das diese
und nächste Woche leider nicht klappen.
Aber ab dem 9.6. habe ich wieder Zeit und dann wäre ich auch dabei.
Würde mich dann aber noch kurz voher mal melden.

Ansonsten wünsch ich euch noch viel Spaß und hoffentlich bis zum 9.6.

Gruß
Bartosz


----------



## shbiker (26. Mai 2011)

Moin Mitfahrer/ Innen.

der Wetterbericht sieht die Gefahr einzelner Schauer heute Nachmittag/ Abend. Kleines Jäckchen kann daher sicher nicht schaden. Das meiste wird aber ohnehin vorbeifallen. Ansonsten:

*19:00 Uhr, Bahnhof Reinbek*

Bis heute Abend

Jörg


----------



## topof (26. Mai 2011)

Hallo alle Zusammen,

ein neuer meldet sich dazu... leider ohne Beleuchtung, also nur ein WoeTourer


----------



## HamburgerDeern (26. Mai 2011)

Hallo Jungs,
also... ich glaube, wenn ich mir das Wetter da draußen so anschaue... bin ich am überlegen, ob ich überhaupt heute mitfahre. Aber ich entscheide das noch bis 18.00 Uhr kurzfristig, weil ich zu der Uhrzeit dann auch das Haus verlassen müßte...

Gruß,
Steffi


----------



## plattsnacker (29. Mai 2011)

Hi Jörg+Sebastian, 

wo hat es euch denn heute ganz hingetrieben ? Lauenburg oder Hahnheide ? 75 km sind ja echt ordentlich   

Ich habe heute meinem Sohn ein kleines Stück des Billetrails zeigen können. Mit seinem 20" CUBE waren ihm dann aber 11 km Trails erstmal genug.  Ausbaufähig...

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## shbiker (30. Mai 2011)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Hi Jörg+Sebastian,
> 
> wo hat es euch denn heute ganz hingetrieben ? Lauenburg oder Hahnheide ? 75 km sind ja echt ordentlich
> 
> ...


 
Lauenburg, kleine Altstadtrunde
Mit Kaffeepause an der Elbe. War super, nur der Wind kann an der Elbe ganz schön nerven.

bis denne

Jörg


----------



## HamburgerDeern (31. Mai 2011)

Moin Jungs,
am Donnerstag werde ich nicht dabei sein.. fahren morgen nach Winterberg zu den IXS Dirtmaster und schauen danach mal, was der Bikepark so hergibt. Nächsten Donnerstag komme ich wieder nach Hamburg, mal schauen, ob ich es dann wieder schaffe, mich Euch abends anzuschließen.

Bis dahin macht´s gut!
Steffi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shbiker (3. Juni 2011)

Moin Leute.

Nachdem mich nun Gestern ALLE alleine gelassen haben - ich hoffe ihr habt keinen Kater heute  - bin ich den Schlagentrail einfach einmal umgekerht gefahren. Ich bin immer noch erstaunt mit wieviel flow sich der Trail diese Behandlung gefallen lassen hat. War echt SUUUPER.
Hoffentlich sind nächsten Donnerstag alle wieder nüchtern

Jörg


----------



## plattsnacker (3. Juni 2011)

hi Joerg, bin nur high vom Stand-up-paddlen (SUP) und dem geilen Wetter an der Ostsee (Pelzerhaken, surf-festival). Bin naechste Woche wieder dabei, aber gern wieder 20 Uhr ...   Gruss Chrischan ( und Hans )


----------



## mxsilver (4. Juni 2011)

shbiker schrieb:


> Moin Leute.
> 
> Nachdem mich nun Gestern ALLE alleine gelassen haben - ich hoffe ihr habt keinen Kater heute  - bin ich den Schlagentrail einfach einmal umgekerht gefahren. Ich bin immer noch erstaunt mit wieviel flow sich der Trail diese Behandlung gefallen lassen hat. War echt SUUUPER.
> Hoffentlich sind nächsten Donnerstag alle wieder nüchtern
> ...



Moin Jörg,

verwechsel ich da etwas, oder wolltest Du nicht eigentlich Fenster streichen, da Du eh "Notdienst" hattest???
Ich werde wohl nächsten Donnerstag nur noch eine ganz entspannt Runde hier drehen, damit ich am WE noch etwas Kraft habe. Verausgab Du Dich ruhig ordentlich bis Freitag. Dann muß ich nicht so die Berge hoch heißen

Sebastian


----------



## shbiker (5. Juni 2011)

mxsilver schrieb:


> Moin Jörg,
> 
> verwechsel ich da etwas, oder wolltest Du nicht eigentlich Fenster streichen, da Du eh "Notdienst" hattest???
> Ich werde wohl nächsten Donnerstag nur noch eine ganz entspannt Runde hier drehen, damit ich am WE noch etwas Kraft habe. Verausgab Du Dich ruhig ordentlich bis Freitag. Dann muß ich nicht so die Berge hoch heißen
> ...


 
Notdienst heißt ja noch nicht arbeiten. Also noch ein wenig Zeit zum trainieren! Und die Fenster können/ müssen noch ein wenig warten, habe da etwas umdisponiert.


----------



## LaZn (5. Juni 2011)

Tach,
fahrt ihr am Donnerstag wieder? Wenn ja, ich möchte wieder mit. Hab den Harz gut überstanden, bis auf einen Rippenbruch. Dafür hab ich aber das Bike beim Sturz aufgefangen

Gruß aus Mölln, Lars


----------



## shbiker (6. Juni 2011)

LaZn schrieb:


> Tach,
> fahrt ihr am Donnerstag wieder? Wenn ja, ich möchte wieder mit. Hab den Harz gut überstanden, bis auf einen Rippenbruch. Dafür hab ich aber das Bike beim Sturz aufgefangen
> 
> Gruß aus Mölln, Lars


 
Moin Lars.

*"Rippenbruch"???????* Aber sonst alles gut überstanden!!??
Na, da hoffe ich doch, dass Du die norddeutsche Tiefebene mit geflickter Rippe auch gut überstehst. Klar fahren wir am Donnerstag, diesmal wohl gegen 20.00 Uhr. Schaue aber zur Sicherheit vorher noch einmal rein. 

Und gut Besserung bis dahin, übertreib es aber nicht mit dem Training totz Verletzung.

Bis denne

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (7. Juni 2011)

Moin Mädels und Jungs,

ich muss auch diese Woche wegen sonstiger Termine nochmal pausieren. Habe den Donnerstags-Termin für Euch wieder auf 19 Uhr geändert und wünsche Euch viel Spass !  Besonders @Lars mit "loose rip" auf'm Hardtail  

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## topof (7. Juni 2011)

..falls mal jemand in "unserer" Ecke fährt gerne melden. Anbei eine KML Datei für Google Earth.

Grüße


----------



## topof (7. Juni 2011)

...Bild dazu.


----------



## LaZn (7. Juni 2011)

> Besonders @Lars mit "loose rip" auf'm Hardtail


Hinterrad auf nur 0,5 bar aufpumpen, dann passt dat schon...


----------



## Deleted 15311 (8. Juni 2011)

Moin Jungs+Mädels

Ich meld mich ab für 4Wochen,endlich darf ich zur Reha....

Lg,viel Spaß und laßt die Knochen heile!

Nilsi


----------



## plattsnacker (8. Juni 2011)

SHIVER schrieb:


> Moin Jungs+Mädels
> 
> Ich meld mich ab für 4Wochen,endlich darf ich zur Reha....
> 
> ...



Hi Nils,

wünsche dir dort eine möglichst angenehme Zeit und gutes Durchhalten !  Sicherlich nimmst du ein Bike mit hin, oder ?  

Danach kannst du dann deine berufl. Pläne voll angehen, wobei ich dir jetzt schon viel Erfolg wünsche !!!

Gruss
Christian


----------



## plattsnacker (8. Juni 2011)

Zur Info:

In den HaBes starten Samstags um 11 Uhr seit einiger Zeit wohl 2 Gruppen:

- Die "MTB-News-Gruppe" mit > 15 km/h  ( siehe Thread HAMBURG Harburger-Berge""

- Die "Facebook-Gruppe" mit < 15km/h ( siehe http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_155974184440329

Dann gibt es noch den Harburger Nightride ( D.O.D. - Die Dienstagsrunde in den HaBe's

Viel Spass beim "Fremdbiken" wünscht

Christian


----------



## shbiker (8. Juni 2011)

SHIVER schrieb:


> Moin Jungs+Mädels
> 
> Ich meld mich ab für 4Wochen,endlich darf ich zur Reha....
> 
> ...


 
Moin Nils,

alles Gute in der Reha. Komm Gesund und fitt wieder. Ich freue mich auf die nächste Tour mit Dir.

bis denne

Jörg


----------



## plattsnacker (8. Juni 2011)

Hi Mädels und Jungens, 

schon mittelfristige Ziele gesteckt für's III. Quartal ?

Wenn nicht, wie wäre es mit einer gemeinsamen Teilnahme an einem Cross-Duathlon im September ?:
http://www.igaswendland.de/2011/AusCrossDuathlon11.pdf

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## shbiker (8. Juni 2011)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Hi Mädels und Jungens,
> 
> schon mittelfristige Ziele gesteckt für's III. Quartal ?
> 
> ...


 
Ziele braucht der Mensch,

das hast Du schon richtig erkannt Chrischan. Mit einem Cross - Duathlon leibäugel ich auch schon mal, macht bestimmt riesen Spaß. Doch leider zickt der rechte Fuß beim Laufen immer noch rum, so dass eine Sportveranstaltung, bei der auch gelaufen wird, zur Zeit für mich  noch nicht in betracht kommt. 
Aber als Team vieleicht einmal einen Marathon? Oder ein Nachtrennen? Wir sind ja schließlich "Nightrider". Auf dem Rad kann ich ja toben.

Bis denne

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (9. Juni 2011)

shbiker schrieb:


> Ziele braucht der Mensch,
> 
> das hast Du schon richtig erkannt Chrischan. Mit einem Cross - Duathlon leibäugel ich auch schon mal, macht bestimmt riesen Spaß. Doch leider zickt der rechte Fuß beim Laufen immer noch rum, so dass eine Sportveranstaltung, bei der auch gelaufen wird, zur Zeit für mich  noch nicht in betracht kommt.
> Aber als Team vieleicht einmal einen Marathon? Oder ein Nachtrennen? Wir sind ja schließlich "Nightrider". Auf dem Rad kann ich ja toben.
> ...


Dann mal her mit weiteren Vorschlägen...  

Beim o.g. MTB Cross Team-Duathlon kann man auch als Staffel starten. Fußkranke  suchen sich einen laufstarken Partner und geben auf dem Rad richtig Gas 

Gleich mal in der Trainingsgruppenauswertung schauen, wer im regelmäßigen Lauftraining steckt... 

Gruss
Chrischan



http://www.igaswendland.de/anmeldung/anmeldstaffel.php


----------



## shbiker (9. Juni 2011)

Moin Mädels und Jungs,

wer ist denn heute Abend nun alles am Start? Chrischan hat ja schon abgesagt und laut LMB bin ich der einzige der zugesagt hat!? Stehe ich wieder alleine am Bahnhof?

Bis denne 

Jörg


----------



## bmt89 (9. Juni 2011)

Moin,

Also ich habe leider immer noch nicht geschafft mir ein Licht zu besorgen..
Kann mir einer sagen, ob man denn genug sieht wenn man um 19 uhr los fährt?

Wenn ja wäre ich heute dabei
(hoffentlich fahren mir dann nicht alle davon )

Gruß Bartosz


----------



## LaZn (9. Juni 2011)

Ich will auch mit, 19 Uhr ?

Lars


----------



## shbiker (9. Juni 2011)

bmt89 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Also ich habe leider immer noch nicht geschafft mir ein Licht zu besorgen..
> Kann mir einer sagen, ob man denn genug sieht wenn man um 19 uhr los fährt?
> ...


 
Das Licht reicht aus, wir haben in wenigen Tagen Mittsommer! bis ca. 21:30 ist es hell genug. Bis dahin sind wir auch wieder am Bahnhof. Das Tempo bestimmt immer der Langsamste.

bis denne

Jörg


----------



## Deleted 15311 (9. Juni 2011)

Will auch mit...

Naja,ist zwar kein Ersatz für den Wald aber wenigstens kann ich hier Ergometertraining machen und schwimmen gehen,von der normalen"Bewegungstherapie"mal abgesehen...tut auch mal ganz gut,glaub mein Körper hat das nötig!

Lg und viel Spaß euch,

Nilsi


----------



## shbiker (9. Juni 2011)

SHIVER schrieb:


> Will auch mit...
> 
> Naja,ist zwar kein Ersatz für den Wald aber wenigstens kann ich hier Ergometertraining machen und schwimmen gehen,von der normalen"Bewegungstherapie"mal abgesehen...tut auch mal ganz gut,glaub mein Körper hat das nötig!
> 
> ...


 
Schön dich virtuell bei uns zu haben, Nils!! Wir sehen uns.

Bis denne

Jörg


----------



## shbiker (9. Juni 2011)

LaZn schrieb:


> Ich will auch mit, 19 Uhr ?
> 
> Lars


 

Hi Lars,

wir sehen uns um 19.00 Uhr.

Für alle noch einmal deutlich. Treff um 19.00 Uhr.

Bis nachher

Jörg


----------



## shbiker (10. Juni 2011)

Moin Männers,

der Harz ist Super. Heute die ersten Höhenmeter zum angewöhnen gefahren und gleich für gut befunden. Ist doch was anderes als die norddeutsche Tiefebene

Bis denne

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stitche (10. Juni 2011)

Moin Leute,

ich bin neu in HH und gerade im Forum über die "Sachsenwaldpioniere" gestolpert. Anscheinend kann man ja sein MTB neben den Harburger Bergen auch im Sachsenwald ganz ordentlich ausführen. Leider besitze ich noch keinerlei Ortskenntnis und wollte deshalb auf diesem Weg mal nach Streckentipps in Richtung Trail fragen?! Ich hab zwar ein paar Foreneinträge gefunden, leider aber von der Beschreibung nichts ausreichend konkretes. 
Außerdem besitze ich halt nur nen Nokia Handy als GPS, so dass mir auch die GPX-Karten von GPS-Info nicht viel weiterhelfen. 
Ich bin jetzt auf den Fernwanderweg E1 "X-Trail" aufmerksam geworden. Ich bin den, glaub ich, ein bißchen weiter nördlich bei Bad Schwartau schon einmal ein Stück gefahren und da hat er echt Spass gemacht. Ist der ab Bergedorf schon empfehlenswert und wie finde ich vom Bahnhof-Bergedorf am schnellsten dorthin?
Leider bin ich, glaub ich,  noch nicht fit genug, sonst hätte ich mich Eurer Runde schon mal angeschlossen.
Für Tipps und Anregung bin ich dankbar!

Gruß, Jonas


----------



## mxsilver (11. Juni 2011)

shbiker schrieb:


> Moin Männers,
> 
> der Harz ist Super. Heute die ersten Höhenmeter zum angewöhnen gefahren und gleich für gut befunden. Ist doch was anderes als die norddeutsche Tiefebene
> 
> ...



Moin Männers,

das kann ich nur bestätigen..

Und heute ist das Unglaubliche passiert...Ich habe den E-Biker kaputt gefahren  Nach ca. 5.000 Hm bergab bewegt er sich fast nur noch auf allen vieren .

Hatten einen sehr feinen Tag im Bikepark, alles heil geblieben ( Knochen wie Material ).

Ich befürchte eine fürchterlich Rache morgen bergauf.. 

Bis denne

Sebastian


----------



## shbiker (12. Juni 2011)

Moin @ all

melde mich und Sebastian heil aus dem Harz zurück. Wir sind heute noch eine super Tour gefahren. Vielen Dank für die GPS - Tracks Martin, wir sind Oderbück, Torfhaus, Wurmberg die Runde über Märchenweg, Ulmer Weg und die Abfahrt vom Achtermann gefahren. Irre!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ich konnte noch nicht alles fahren, aber Übung macht ja bekanntlich den Meister. Und dieses WE schreit nach einer Wiederholung!.

Bis denne

Jörg


----------



## plattsnacker (14. Juni 2011)

Moin Downhiller, Uphiller, Neidischmacher, Mädels, Jungens,

so schön es Pfingsten auch auch Sylt am Strand war, gern wäre ich auch mit Euch im Harz gewesen...

Bin gespannt auf Eure grinsenden Gesichter diese Woche. Leider ist für Donnerstag fieser Regen und Gewitter vorhergesagt. 

Wollen wir den "Nightride" auf heute oder morgen Abend vorziehen ??

Allerdings gern erst 20 Uhr oder frühestens 19:30 Uhr.

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## shbiker (14. Juni 2011)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Moin Downhiller, Uphiller, Neidischmacher, Mädels, Jungens,
> 
> so schön es Pfingsten auch auch Sylt am Strand war, gern wäre ich auch mit Euch im Harz gewesen...
> 
> ...


 
Hi Chrischan,

wenn wir verschieben, dann auf Mittwoch. Töchterchen hat heute Geburtstag und hat sich schon beschwert, dass ich mir an ihrem Ehrentag keinen Urlaub genommen habe. Morgen ginge es bei mir aber.

bis denne

Jörg


----------



## plattsnacker (14. Juni 2011)

Ok, dann lass uns den Mittwoch festhalten. 

Ich stelle den LMB-Termin um.

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaZn (14. Juni 2011)

Schade, Mittwoch kann ich nicht, hätte mich so gern am Donnerstag im Schlamm und Regen gesuhlt...

Gruß, Lars


----------



## plattsnacker (14. Juni 2011)

Hi Lars, sicherlich faehrt am Donnerstag auch noch jemand mit dir. Als verantwortungsvoller Familienvater muss ich aber nicht unbedingt bei Gewitter fahren...   Gruss Chrischan


----------



## rockriderSH (16. Juni 2011)

Moin Männer,

ja.... auch ich lebe noch ! Wollte mich nur kurz mal melden und euch mitteilen, dass der Gips in 3 Wochen runterkommt. Endlich habe ich dann die 12 Wochen Gips hinter mir gelassen. Dann geht's mit Reha los. An Biken wird zu Anfang noch nicht zu denken sein. Realistisch ist wohl echt erst der Herbst oder Winter.

Habe bereits von Jan mitbekommen, dass es eventuell nächste Woche ein ToH geben soll. Wäre doch nett. Mir persönlich würde der Freitag gut passen.

Eure Trainingskilometer/Höhenmeter in der Trainingsverwaltung sind ja bemerkenswert. Arbeitet ihr zwischendurch auch mal )

Gruß

Olli


----------



## plattsnacker (17. Juni 2011)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> ja.... auch ich lebe noch ! Wollte mich nur kurz mal melden und euch mitteilen, dass der Gips in 3 Wochen runterkommt. Endlich habe ich dann die 12 Wochen Gips hinter mir gelassen. Dann geht's mit Reha los. An Biken wird zu Anfang noch nicht zu denken sein. Realistisch ist wohl echt erst der Herbst oder Winter.
> 
> ...



Hi Olli,

freut mich, dass Du jetzt, wenigstens den Gips betreffend, Licht am Ende des Tunnels siehst. 
Mittwoch waren wir zu fünft.  Wir sprachen kurz über die ToH-Terminplanung. Soweit ich mich erinnere, können außer mir soweit alle am Freitag (24.6.), deswegen halte ich mich jetzt mal aus der ToH-Planung raus und wünsche Euch viel Spass. Als Location wurde wie gehabt wieder Hannemanns Mühle ins Auge gefasst...

Wo die Leute die Zeit hernehmen, um soviel zu biken, wenn nicht zum/vom Büro, ist mir auch ein Rätsel.    Dabei gibt es doch noch soooo viele andere tolle Hobbys...

Bis bald
Chrischan


----------



## plattsnacker (17. Juni 2011)

Hi @ all,

unsere schweißtreibende Tour vom Mittwoch (15.06.2011) incl. Höhenprofil findet ihr hier im Anhang als  GPX-File ( anzusehen u.a. auch mit GoogleEarth ).

Vom Bahnhof Reinbek über Wohltorfer Trails zum Billetrail ("X") in Aumühle, hoch bis Sachsenwald-Ende nördlich Witzhave, zurück Forstautobahn nach Friedrichruh, dort den Schlangentrail ( die "6" ), und zurück den Billetrail ( "X" ) nach Reinbek.

Hat riesig Spass gemacht die Runde !! 17er Schnitt auf großteils Wurzeltrails !!  


*Eckdaten:*
Fahrzeit 01:57:00 h
Distanz 33,60 km
km/h (Mittel) 17.20 km/h
Höhenmeter 327 hm

*Neugierige sind herzlich eingeladen, u.a. diese Runde mit uns zu erleben *



Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## nearest2thepin (18. Juni 2011)

Dank an unseren Schriftführer für das Sitzungsprotokoll (.gpx), das war eine Hammerrunde!

Schönes Wochenende,
Jan


----------



## nearest2thepin (18. Juni 2011)

stitche schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



Moin Jonas,

fahr einfach mal mit, s. Fahrgemeinschaften > Reinbek. Wo wohnst Du in HH? Dann könnte man sich mal auf eine Runde im Alstertal treffen.

Gruß,
Jan


----------



## shbiker (18. Juni 2011)

Moin Männers,

wie ich lese ist Olli den Gips bald wieder los! Super, denn er denkt schon wieder ans biken.

Was haltet ihr denn von einem *ToH* am Freitag in Hannemanns Mühle. Ich könnte am Freitag auch. Ausserdem ist WE und wir müßten Samstag Morgen nicht alle gleich wieder früh raus. Also, wer kann an diesem Tag noch?

Ob ich am Donnerstag schon wieder aufs bike darf/ kann wird sich im laufe der Woche zeigen. Mein Besuch beim Kiefernchirurgen gestern ist leider doch etwas heftiger ausgefallen als ich mir habe träumen lassen. Eine Woche Sportverbot ist schon mal sicher. Ich hoffe wir sehen uns Donnerstag, spätestens Freitag!?

Bis denne 

Jörg


----------



## nearest2thepin (18. Juni 2011)

Ja, Freitag bei Hannemann ist gut, ich kann gern einen Tisch klarmachen. Olli, sag bitte Bescheid, ob Dad's Taxi bei Dir vorbeikommen soll.

Gruß,
Jan


----------



## nearest2thepin (20. Juni 2011)

ToH am Fr., 24.06., 20:00 Uhr in Hannemanns Mühle, s. Last Minute Biking


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shbiker (20. Juni 2011)

nearest2thepin schrieb:


> ToH am Fr., 24.06., 20:00 Uhr in Hannemanns Mühle, s. Last Minute Biking


 
Bin dabei,

bis denne

Jörg


----------



## topof (22. Juni 2011)

Wir würden ev. auch mitfahren, starten allerdings am Wohnort in Kasseburg über Aumühle bereits vorher. An wen kann ich mich kurzfristig wenden?


----------



## plattsnacker (22. Juni 2011)

Hi topof,

ich schicke Dir 3 Handynummern als PN.

Gruss
Christian


----------



## topof (22. Juni 2011)

Ok alles klaro, ich schau mal...danke.


----------



## plattsnacker (23. Juni 2011)

Hi @ all,

wer ist wetterfest und heute Abend dabei ?

Ich zögere noch ein wenig, obwohl es vor und noch den Schauern trocken sein soll...

Lasst mal kurz was von euch hören/lesen.

Gruss
Christian


----------



## LaZn (23. Juni 2011)

Moin allerseits,
Ich mach´diese Woche mal Pause...

Gruß aus Mölln, der Lars


----------



## shbiker (23. Juni 2011)

Hi Chrischan,

noch habe ich ärztlich verordnetes Sportverbot, bin aber nächste Woche wieder dabei. Und dann bei jedem Wetter.


Jörg


----------



## plattsnacker (23. Juni 2011)

Ok,

also der Nightride findet dann heute wegen der Wettervorhersage/Regen und sonstiger Verhinderungen NICHT statt.

Bis nächste Woche...

Gruss
Christian


----------



## plattsnacker (28. Juni 2011)

Hi @ all,

ich hatte den LMB-Termin für den NR dieser Woche auf Mittwoch gelegt, da es ja donnerstags immer gewittert und regnet... ( und weil es mir diese Woche so besser in den Kram gepasst hätte )

Nun kommt es genau umgekehrt:  Gewitter am Mittwoch Abend. 

Also NR wieder umgelegt auf Donnerstag 30.06.2011 20:00 Uhr.

P.S.  Es sind noch Plätze frei auf dem Trail !   Schon alle im Urlaub ??

Bis denne

Chrischan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shbiker (28. Juni 2011)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Hi @ all,
> 
> *ich hatte den LMB-Termin für den NR dieser Woche auf Mittwoch* *gelegt*, da es ja donnerstags immer gewittert und regnet...
> 
> ...


 
Ups,

habe ich garnicht bemerkt. Hihihi.

Ich wäre ohnehin am Donnerstag erschienen. Ich sehe es aber nach den Wetterberichten von heute genauso, Donnerstag scheint auch wettertechnisch der bessere Tag zu werden.

Mal schauen ....
Bis denne 

Jörg


----------



## nearest2thepin (2. Juli 2011)

Moin Männer,

melde bedingte Einsatzbereitschaft. Macht 1 Schaltwerk, 1 Schaltauge, 1 Kette; als Eventualpositionen habe ich gleich mal neue Kettenblätter mitbestellt, 9er-Kassette liegt hier am Lager. Hinterrad wird Mo nachmittag zentriert, Teile hoffentlich eintreffend Mi/Do. Außer ein paar Kratzern am Rahmen und einem nicht angemessenen Abschluss (es war eine herrliche Runde am Donnerstag) wird von dem Abriss hoffentlich nix zurückbleiben.

Nochmal Danke an alle für die Geduld und natürlich für die Hilfe mit Rat, Tat und Tool (Zange, Licht, Missing Link) sowie das Diekmannshuttle(!) mit vormontiertem Fahrradträger ab Kröppelshagen - was würden wir ohne die Frauen machen...

Viele Grüße,
Jan


----------



## shbiker (2. Juli 2011)

nearest2thepin schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> melde bedingte Einsatzbereitschaft. Macht 1 Schaltwerk, 1 Schaltauge, 1 Kette; als Eventualpositionen habe ich gleich mal neue Kettenblätter mitbestellt, 9er-Kassette liegt hier am Lager. Hinterrad wird Mo nachmittag zentriert, Teile hoffentlich eintreffend Mi/Do. Außer ein paar Kratzern am Rahmen und einem nicht angemessenen Abschluss (es war eine herrliche Runde am Donnerstag) wird von dem Abriss hoffentlich nix zurückbleiben.
> 
> ...


 
Zum Glück nur hochgradig ärgerlich, und bei technischen Problemen kann das Team ja helfen. Bis hoffentlich bald auf den Trail. 
Um abgestorbene und heruntergebrochene Äste machen wir ab sofort einen Bogen oder springen! drüber

bis dann

Jörg


----------



## shbiker (8. Juli 2011)

Moinsen,

war ja wieder eine herliche Tour gestern Abend, nur der Schauer am Ende hätte nicht sein müssen.
Ob ich mein Rad nun je wieder sauber bekomme?
Hoffentlich gilt die Siebenschläferregel nicht, sonst können wir die Schutzbleche wieder anbauen.
Seisdrum, Augen zu und durch, das Meiste fällt vorbei.

bis denne

Jörg


----------



## plattsnacker (8. Juli 2011)

Moin,

also mein Bike steht wieder blitzblank in der Vitrine.
Bevor der Dreck antrocknet, schnell den Gartenschlauch drüber, dann erst die Dusche für die "Human Power"...

Freut mich, das wir gestern wieder zwei "Neue", Lars + Frank aus Aumühle, für unsere Touren begeistern konnten 

Den Link zu den Lampen und vieles mehr findet ihr in unserer IG "Sachsenwaldpioniere"

Gruss
Christian


----------



## rockriderSH (8. Juli 2011)

..... und ich sag nur ...... "ER" ist ab !!

Gruß

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (8. Juli 2011)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> ..... und ich sag nur ...... "ER" ist ab !!
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Olli



Riesen *GLÜCKWUNSCH *!!!!  

Und der "Kleine" wieder gut dran ???  

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## LaZn (8. Juli 2011)

So´n Schiet, jetzt bin ich, da ich ja wohlverdiente Sommerferien habe, glatt mit den Wochentagen durcheinander geraten. Wie gerne hätt ich diese Schlammschlacht gestern mitgenossen?!

Gruß aus Mölln, Lars


----------



## mxsilver (8. Juli 2011)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> ..... und ich sag nur ...... "ER" ist ab !!
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Olli



Na endlich... Es geht bergauf

Wann bist wieder mit von der Partie???

Gruß und weiterhin gute Genesung

Sebastian


----------



## shbiker (8. Juli 2011)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> ..... und ich sag nur ...... "ER" ist ab !!
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Olli


 

Suuuuupeeeeeer,

Mensch Olli, wie ich mich freue!!!!
Ich hoffe das ab jetzt alles (gefühlt) ganz schnell geht und wir Dich alsbald wieder in unserer Mitte und auf dem *Rad* begrüßen können.

Ich freue mich darauf 
bis denne 

Jörg


----------



## shbiker (8. Juli 2011)

LaZn schrieb:


> So´n Schiet, jetzt bin ich, da ich ja wohlverdiente Sommerferien habe, glatt mit den Wochentagen durcheinander geraten. Wie gerne hätt ich diese Schlammschlacht gestern mitgenossen?!
> 
> Gruß aus Mölln, Lars


 
Hey Lars,

ist doch ganz einfach:
der Donnerstag folgt immer auf dem Mittwoch

Bis Donnerstag?!
Jörg


----------



## nearest2thepin (8. Juli 2011)

Männer, lauter gute Nachrichten:

Ollis Gips ist ab, Chrischans Siegerrad steht schon wieder neben den Trophäen in der Vitrine, Jörgi montiert einfach seine Schutzbleche, und mein Fahrrad hat sich nach der eXTRapflege von dem Schreck letzte Woche ebenfalls erholt.

Freue mich auf die nächste Runde!

Gruß,
Jan


----------



## mxsilver (10. Juli 2011)

Moin Männers,

melde mich, und Jörg, von einen sehr schönen Harburger berge Tour zurück. War eine super Runde, nur leider hat uns wohl das Wetter einen Strich durch die Beine gemacht...

Ich bin total platt.

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## mxsilver (11. Juli 2011)

Moin,

wollen wir eventuell diesenDonnerstag mal wieder um 19.00 Uhr fahren???

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## shbiker (12. Juli 2011)

mxsilver schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wollen wir eventuell diesenDonnerstag mal wieder um 19.00 Uhr fahren???
> 
> ...


 
Schauen wir mal, die Wetterberichte von heute für Donnerstag sind ja alles andere als ermutigend. Wenn das Wetter einigermaßen trocken sein sollte können wir gerne auch um 19.00 Uhr fahren.

bis denne

Jörg Diekmann


----------



## nearest2thepin (13. Juli 2011)

19:00 Uhr ist auch bei mir machbar, das Wetter müssen wir abwarten.

Gruß,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mxsilver (13. Juli 2011)

Wie wäre es sonst noch alt. mit Freitag ?? 

Das soll es dann ja tatsächlich mal wieder trocken bleiben...

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## shbiker (13. Juli 2011)

mxsilver schrieb:


> Wie wäre es sonst noch alt. mit Freitag ??
> 
> Das soll es dann ja tatsächlich mal wieder trocken bleiben...
> 
> ...


 
war auch schon meine Idee. Ich könnte am Freitag Abend auch. Wer ist dabei?

Jörg


----------



## plattsnacker (13. Juli 2011)

ich nicht...


----------



## nearest2thepin (13. Juli 2011)

shbiker schrieb:


> war auch schon meine Idee. Ich könnte am Freitag Abend auch. Wer ist dabei?
> 
> Jörg



Da wär ich auch füä. Auch um sieben?


----------



## shbiker (13. Juli 2011)

Okay,

aufgrund der zu erwartenden Wetterentwicklung wird der Termin für den Nightride der Sachsenwaldpioniere in dieser Woche verschoben auf:

*Freitag, den 15.7. um 19.00 Uhr*.

Gäste sind wie immer herzlich willkommen.

Hoffentlich wird mir bis dahin niemand weggespült.

Bis denne 

Jörg


----------



## shbiker (15. Juli 2011)

Moin, moin @all,

das Wetter wird und wird nicht besser. Daher fällt der Nightride heute Abend aus. Hoffen wir auf besseres Wetter für die nächste Woche. Also, immer schön das Tellerchen leer essen

Bis denne

Jörg


----------



## plattsnacker (15. Juli 2011)

...ihr seid mir so welche, bei blauem Himmel und abendlicher Sonne einfach kneifen ;-)

Gruss
C.


----------



## shbiker (20. Juli 2011)

Moin Männer´s 

die Wetterberichte sehen gut aus für Morgen. Also alle noch mal schön die Tellerchen leer essen, damit das auch so bleibt.

Bis Morgen
Jörg


----------



## mxsilver (21. Juli 2011)

Moin,

Tellerchen war jeden Tag ratzefatze leer..

Wie sieht es heute Abend mit 19.00 Uhr aus? Komme diese Woche eh schon kaum aus dem Bett morgens

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shbiker (21. Juli 2011)

mxsilver schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Tellerchen war jeden Tag ratzefatze leer..
> 
> ...


 
Wenn Jan auch kann von mir aus gerne

Gruß

Jörg Diekmann


----------



## mittwoch (21. Juli 2011)

Ja Moin,

ich weiß lange nicht gehört, aber heute abend 19:00 Ist in Ordnung.

bis denn dann 

Dirk


----------



## butcher1995 (21. Juli 2011)

Hi,

ich würd gern mal bei euch mitfahren. Bin allerdings derzeit auf Antibiotikum  Aber ich hoffe, das ich nächste Woche so weit wieder fit bin.

Noch kurz zu mir, ich bin 39, komme aus Tespe, technisch würde ich mich als Anfänger sehen, konditionell ist das ne gute Frage, ich fahre regelmäßig, kann das aber nur schwer einschätzen.

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## shbiker (21. Juli 2011)

Ok, so wie es aussieht können alle um 19.00 Uhr. Wetter soll auch einigermaßen stabil bleiben.
Also: *19:00 Uhr* Treffpunkt Bahnhof Reinbek.

Bis dann

Jörg


----------



## shbiker (22. Juli 2011)

butcher1995 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich würd gern mal bei euch mitfahren. Bin allerdings derzeit auf Antibiotikum  Aber ich hoffe, das ich nächste Woche so weit wieder fit bin.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Sascha,

natürlich kannst Du bei uns mitfahren. Anfänger haben in der Regel keine Probleme mitzukommen, wir nehmen da entsprechend Rücksicht. Die Ausdauer sollte aber für ca. 30 bis 40 Kilometer und ca. 400 hm reichen. Wichtig ist aber, das Du vollständig genesen bist. Schaue einfach ins Forum wegen der  Termine, durch die Urlaubszeit kann es zu Verschiebungen kommen.

bis dann einmal

Jörg


----------



## butcher1995 (22. Juli 2011)

Hi Jörg,

dann sollte meine Kondition reichen 

Ich hoffe, das es nächste Woche klappt.

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel89 (28. Juli 2011)

Hey Leute,

da ich leider diese Woche kein MTB habe, kann ich heute Abend, falls Nightride stattfindet nicht teilnehmen..nächste Woche bin ich im Urlaub, sodass wir uns erst am 11.8. wieder sehen. Ich wünsche allen die im Harz sind und trotzdem mitlesen viel Erfolg und Spass bei "schlaflos im Sattel"

Beste Grüße

Christoph


----------



## butcher1995 (28. Juli 2011)

Hi,

ich bin leider doch noch nicht fit und noch auf Antibiotikum....

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## thorak (28. Juli 2011)

Moin,
Fährt heute abend jemand??
1900 Uhr wäre super für mich.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## nearest2thepin (28. Juli 2011)

Nightride ist für heute abgesagt, keine Anmeldungen für 20:00 Uhr.

Gruß,
Jan


----------



## mxsilver (30. Juli 2011)

Moin Männers,

bin ja mal wieder im Harz.. Da heute das Wetter echt bescheiden ist, und sogar mein Technikkurs "Bikepark" ausgefallen ist ( es ist zu stürmisch; die Seilbahn fuhr nicht ) habe ich heute nur eine kleine Tour gefahren.

Gestern bin ich an dem Felsen vorbeigekommen..
Wer weiß, wie der heißt? ( Martin, Du bitte nicht ). War eine sehr schöne Tour gestern, und ich hoffe jetzt auf morgen.

Bis die Tage

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## LaZn (31. Juli 2011)

Moinsen,
ich lebe auch noch.  Ich war letzte Woche in den Alpen. Leider hat am 3.Tag die Grippe zugeschlagen, deshalb musste ich dann passen 
Wenigstens haben wir in 3 Tagen 5700 hm gemacht und den Alpenhauptkamm bezwungen. Gefahren sind wir von Mittenwald bis nach Pfitsch.
Wer fährt denn diese Woche Freitag durch die Wälder um Reinbek?

Schönen Gruß, Lars


----------



## butcher1995 (3. August 2011)

Hi,

ich bin soweit wieder fit und würde diese Woche gern mitfahren, sofern jemand von euch fährt.
Zeitlich bin ich flexibel, da ich Urlaub habe 

Ich habe folgendes Licht
http://www.bumm.de/produkte/akku-scheinwerfer/ixon-iq.html
Reicht das?

Viele Grüße
Sascha


----------



## mxsilver (3. August 2011)

Hallo Sascha,

bislang sind Jörg und ich angemeldet. Start 19.00 Bahnhof Reinbek.
Das Licht wird für morgen auf jedenfall erstmal reichen, später solltest noch vielleicht so einen "Chinakracher" dazunehmen.

Bis morgen 

Gruß

Sebastian

PS : Wird morgen wohl auch etwas ruhiger werden, Jörg und ich haben heute eine Lauenburgrunde gedreht (ca. 95 km )..


----------



## butcher1995 (3. August 2011)

OK, dann bin ich 19.00 am Bahnhof.

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## mittwoch (4. August 2011)

Moin,

bin heute um19:00 Uhr mit dabei.

Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## takkle (5. August 2011)

Hallo!
Ich fahre sonst in den Harburger Bergen und mÃ¶chte morgen (Samstag) endlich mal den Sachsenwald erkunden â kann aber leider erst um 16h loslegen. MÃ¶chte sich jemand mitverirren, oder kann man sich bei ortskundigen anschlieÃen?

GrÃ¼Ãe,
Thomas


----------



## shbiker (6. August 2011)

takkle schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich fahre sonst in den Harburger Bergen und möchte morgen (Samstag) endlich mal den Sachsenwald erkunden  kann aber leider erst um 16h loslegen. Möchte sich jemand mitverirren, oder kann man sich bei ortskundigen anschließen?
> 
> Grüße,
> Thomas



Moin Thomas,

natürlich würde ich dir gerne den Sachsenwald ohne verirren zeigen, doch leider bin ich heute in deinem Revier, den Habe´s unterwegs. Mein Tipp: fahre die Bille hoch, ist nicht zu verfehlen, wunderschön und auch eine Herausvorderung für Bike und Hintern.
Vielleicht klappt es ja ein anderes mal, wir fahren regelmäßig am Donnerstag um 19:00 Uhr ab S - Bahnhof Reinbek.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/termine.php

bis dahin

Jörg


----------



## takkle (8. August 2011)

Hallo JÃ¶rg, danke fÃ¼r den Tip, das war ein guter Einstieg.
Meine Tour begann dann genau mit dem zweistÃ¼ndigen Platzregen und hat ziemlich SpaÃ gemacht â nur bei meinem Rad dreht sich jetzt nichts mehr 

Werde mich demnÃ¤chst einer eurer Rundfahrten anschlieÃen!

GrÃ¼Ãe, Thomas


----------



## butcher1995 (8. August 2011)

Hi,

ich muß für diese Woche leider absagen.
Es ist noch unklar, ob ich mir letzte Woche ne Rippe gebrochen habe 
Mit Schmerzmitteln geht es zwar, soll ja aber auch wieder besser werden....
Zudem hab ich das Rad zur Inspektion gegeben.
Nächste Woche bin ich zum Seminar und hoffe dann auf übernächste Woche. Da stellt sich dann sicher auch langsam die Frage nach dem Licht, oder?

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## shbiker (8. August 2011)

butcher1995 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich muß für diese Woche leider absagen.
> Es ist noch unklar, ob ich mir letzte Woche ne Rippe gebrochen habe
> ...



Autsch,

da drücke ich Dir aber die Daumen das die Rippe "nur" geprellt ist!!!! Die Kette ist doch ein immer wieder unterschätztes  Bauteil.

Alles Gute und schnelle Genesung

Jörg


----------



## shbiker (11. August 2011)

@all.

Moinsen.

Der Nighride heute Abend wird aufgrund der zu erwartenden Niederschläge abgesagt!!!

Bis denne 

Jörg


----------



## LaZn (11. August 2011)

Schade, wäre sonst mit dem Schlauchboot gekaommen...

Gruß, Lars


----------



## mittwoch (11. August 2011)

butcher1995 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich muß für diese Woche leider absagen.
> Es ist noch unklar, ob ich mir letzte Woche ne Rippe gebrochen habe
> ...



Moin,

denn gehe ich recht in der Annahme das ich dir mein Kettenschloß gegeben habe?

Abends dachte ich dann wie hieß er denn dem ich das geliehen habe.

Dirk


----------



## butcher1995 (11. August 2011)

Hi Dirk,
ja, mir hast du es geliehen, vielen Dank nochmal.
Ich hab auch schon eingekauft (Kette, Ersatzschloß usw) 
Bekommst es bzw ein neues zurück, sobald wir uns das nächste Mal sehen.

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thorak (11. August 2011)

Ja schade, da es trocken ist zumindest von oben.Erscheint mir sehr schreckhaft, so ein paar graue Wolken können mir den Bikespass nicht nehmen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## thorak (11. August 2011)

shbiker schrieb:


> @all.
> 
> Moinsen.
> 
> ...


 
Da stell ich mir die Frage was ist das für ein "Mountainbike-Treff" , der im Sommerhalbjahr so oft abgesagt wird und das auch noch wegen des Wetters. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## mxsilver (12. August 2011)

thorak schrieb:


> Da stell ich mir die Frage was ist das für ein "Mountainbike-Treff" , der im Sommerhalbjahr so oft abgesagt wird und das auch noch wegen des Wetters.
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Moin,

es hindert Dich doch keiner zu fahren, oder?? Jeder kann selbst bestimmen, ob er fährt oder nicht.
Ich empfinde das gerade nicht als Sommer, sondern eher schon als schlechten Herbst.

Eigentlich sagt das Wort "Mountainbike" est doch auch schon : Es ist ein Bergfahrrad, und kein Matschfahrrad .

Ich persönlich hab halt keine Lust, bei jeder Ausfahrt komplett naß zu werden, und event. noch ne Erkältung zu riskieren.

Happy biking

Sebastian


----------



## shbiker (12. August 2011)

thorak schrieb:


> Da stell ich mir die Frage was ist das für ein "Mountainbike-Treff" , der im Sommerhalbjahr so oft abgesagt wird und das auch noch wegen des Wetters.
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Zunächst einmal sind die SWP eine reine, nicht kommerzielle, Freizeitgruppe!
Wir bieten allen Interessierten an mit uns mitzufahren und sich ein eigenes Bild von uns zu machen. Hierbei ist aber wichtig zu wissen, dass sich eine Gruppe gefunden hat, die mit ähnlichem Tempo und ähnlicher Risikobereitschaft unterwegs ist. Wem das zu viel oder gar zu wenig ist kann/ muss sich nach einer Gruppe umschauen, die ihm/ ihr mehr zusagt.

Was die Absagen bei widriger Witterung angeht, so erfolgen diese in Absprache mit den angemeldeten Teilnehmern rechtzeitig vor Beginn der Ausfahrt, damit Kurzentschlossene noch die Möglichkeit haben sich auf die Gegebenheiten einzustellen. Wer bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, seine Zusage noch zurückgehalten hat kann natürlich in den Entscheidungsprozeß nicht eingebunden werden!!!!

Kommentare mit einem derart negativen Unterton hingegen müssen wir uns auf keinen Fall gefallen lassen. Jedem ist es freigestellt mitzufahren oder es bleiben zu lassen. Im Umkehrschluss kann natürlich auch ganz schnell einmal die Frage aufgeworfen werden, ob wir denn jeden auch mitfahren lassen müssen!?

Also bis die (hoffentlich endlich einmal wieder trockenen) Tage

Jörg


----------



## thorak (12. August 2011)

moin, moin 
Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldungen, die helfen mir zuverstehen.


----------



## thorak (12. August 2011)

Moin Jörg,
ich wünsche mir du würdest versuchen deine Ausssage über einen" negativen Unterton" den du hörst nochmal anders, vielleicht direkter beschreiben, nur wegen dem Verständnis.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nearest2thepin (12. August 2011)

thorak schrieb:


> Ja schade, da es trocken ist zumindest von oben.Erscheint mir sehr schreckhaft, so ein paar graue Wolken können mir den Bikespass nicht nehmen.
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Thomas, bitte suche Dir eine andere Gruppe, mit Dir möchte ich nicht fahren.

Sportliche Grüße,
Jan


----------



## thorak (13. August 2011)

Moin, Moin
Sollte sich Jemand durch meine Äusserungen persönlich angegriffen und oder respektlos behandelt fühlen, so kann ich sagen das war nicht meine Absicht und manchmal bin ich ein Laie darin mich angemessen zu äussern und ich werde versuchen mich weiter darin zu üben. 

Mit freundlichem Gruß Thomas


----------



## DiabloPB (13. August 2011)

Kommt Ihr da eigentlich immer alle mit einem Auto an oder fährt auch jemand mit der Bahn bis Aumühle?


----------



## nearest2thepin (14. August 2011)

DiabloPB schrieb:


> Kommt Ihr da eigentlich immer alle mit einem Auto an oder fährt auch jemand mit der Bahn bis Aumühle?



Hallo,

die meisten Mitfahrer kommen aus der Gegend, einige aus HH kommen mit Auto oder Bahn bis S-Reinbek.

Gruß,
Jan


----------



## shbiker (14. August 2011)

DiabloPB schrieb:


> Kommt Ihr da eigentlich immer alle mit einem Auto an oder fährt auch jemand mit der Bahn bis Aumühle?



Hallo,

wie Jan schon geschrieben hat kommen tatsächlich auch Mitfahrer mit der Bahn. Wer aber in Aumühle aussteigt ist schon zu weit gefahren
S - Bahn Reinbek treffen wir uns.

Bis denne

Jörg


----------



## Drahtesel89 (16. August 2011)

Moin Jungs 

nachdem ich jetzt in meinem Urlaub mit dem neuen Bike schon einige km gefahren bin, hoffe ich, dass diesen Donnerstag mal wieder ein Nightride stattfindet. Da das Wetter für Donnerstag ja nicht besonders gut sein soll, wollt ich fragen was ihr so am Wochenende macht, vllt hat Samstag ja jemand Zeit und wir könnten uns zum Fahren treffen?!

also dann, einen schönen Tag noch

Christoph


----------



## shbiker (16. August 2011)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs
> 
> nachdem ich jetzt in meinem Urlaub mit dem neuen Bike schon einige km gefahren bin, hoffe ich, dass diesen Donnerstag mal wieder ein Nightride stattfindet. Da das Wetter für Donnerstag ja nicht besonders gut sein soll, wollt ich fragen was ihr so am Wochenende macht, vllt hat Samstag ja jemand Zeit und wir könnten uns zum Fahren treffen?!
> 
> ...



Moin Christoph,

das Wetter am Donnerstag wird schon gut sein. Ganz einfach, weil wir auch mal wieder mit gutem Wetter dran sind
Nightride findet am Donnerstag um 19:00 statt! Ich bin gaaaaanz zuversichtlich
Am Wochenende bin ich allerdings  verplant und kann leider keiner Tour zusagen.

Bis denne

Jörg


----------



## Drahtesel89 (16. August 2011)

Donnerstag um 19.00 Klingt super...ich hoffe weiter auf halbwegs ordentliches Wetter.

Ich freu mich drauf


----------



## nearest2thepin (16. August 2011)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> Donnerstag um 19.00 Klingt super...ich hoffe weiter auf halbwegs ordentliches Wetter.
> 
> Ich freu mich drauf



Jo, Donnerstag 19:00 Uhr ist gut - wenn mein knackendes Tretlager bis dahin nicht auseinandergefallen ist...

Gruß,
Jan


----------



## plattsnacker (17. August 2011)

Moin Jan,

vielleicht ist es gar nicht das Tretlager, und es knackt oberhalb der SPD-Einheit ?
Welches Baujahr steht denn im Ausweis ?  ;-)

Bis morgen um 19 Uhr. Dann prüfen wir es mal ...

Gruss @ all
Chrischan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (17. August 2011)

Moin,

habe heute mit Jan gesprochen, es würde ihm und auch mir den Tag deutlich entspannen, wenn wir morgen erst um 19:30 Uhr starten würden.

Wie sieht es der Rest ?  Wäre es möglich ?

Gruss
Christian


----------



## LaZn (18. August 2011)

Tach,
19.30 schaffe ich dann auch noch.

Gruß aus Mölln, Lars


----------



## Drahtesel89 (18. August 2011)

Hey,

bei mir ist 19.30 auch ok.

Christoph


----------



## shbiker (18. August 2011)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> habe heute mit Jan gesprochen, es würde ihm und auch mir den Tag deutlich entspannen, wenn wir morgen erst um 19:30 Uhr starten würden.
> 
> ...



Okay,

so wie es aussieht können ja wohl alle/ viele besser um 19:30 Uhr. Dann soll es auch so sein

*Nightride um 19:30, Treffpunkt wie immer Bahnhof Reinbek
*
Bis denne 

Jörg


----------



## rockriderSH (19. August 2011)

Tja,

"Man(n)" weiß nie wer und was so abends alles auf den Trails unterwegs sein kann 

Hatte ich gestern nur das Gefühl oder guckten hier und da doch einige der SP's etwas verdutzt ? 

Schönes Wochenende

Gruß

Olli


----------



## plattsnacker (19. August 2011)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Tja,
> 
> "Man(n)" weiß nie wer und was so abends alles auf den Trails unterwegs sein kann
> 
> ...


Hi Olli,

das stimmt, etwas verdutzt war ich schon... 
Ich dachte, Du regenerierst deine Unterarmmuskulatur mit exzessivem Zappen durch die TV-Kanäle, aber sowas, einfach heimlich alleine Trails surfen...

Hätte ich das gewusst, hätte ich deine Leistungsgruppe gestern gern von Anfang an verstärkt. Du weißt ja, mit Jörg, Martin, Sebastian, Jan etc. ist es mir ja meist immer ein klein wenig zu gemütlich, vom Tempo her...

Gestern hatten wir wieder nur einen AVG von 17 km/h, trotz wirklich easy zu fahrender Trails.

Hoffe, Du bist trocken vorm Gewitter nach Hause gekommen und wir sehen uns auch mal auf dem Arbeitsweg ins Hamburger Zentrum.

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## shbiker (19. August 2011)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Tja,
> 
> "Man(n)" weiß nie wer und was so abends alles auf den Trails unterwegs sein kann
> 
> ...



Mensch Olli,

verdutzt drein geschaut habe ich mich absoluter Sicherheit. Aber es war doch schon eine tolle Überraschung dich da so alleine im Wald zu sehen. Ich hoffe das Du nun schnell wieder ganz der "Alte" wirst und wir noch ein paar schöne Trails abheizen können. Wird nach dem sch**** Sommer doch sicher noch ein schöner Herbst.

Und das Chrischan sich mit uns "gelangweilt" hat nehm´mal nicht so ernst. Windsurfen ist eben kein Traisurfen. Der Kollege ist eben noch im Urlaubsparmodus 

bis alsbald

Jörg


----------



## mst82 (21. August 2011)

Hallo Jungs, moin Jan, ich hatte grad das selbe Problem gehabt und mein Tretlager ausgebaut und alles gefettet,fals du Werkzeug oder Hilfe brauchst sag bescheid.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## plattsnacker (22. August 2011)

mst82 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs, moin Jan, ich hatte grad das selbe Problem gehabt und mein Tretlager ausgebaut und alles gefettet,fals du Werkzeug oder Hilfe brauchst sag bescheid.
> 
> Gruß Matthias



Moin Matthias,

was macht der Biker-Nachwuchs ?  Immer schön die Sitzpolster in der Hose wechseln !   

Und wann sehen wir Dich mal wieder ?

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mst82 (22. August 2011)

Hallo Christian, dem geht es gut,ich übe schon mal das trocken Rad fahren damit er das schon mal drauf hat, da fehlt denn später nur noch das Gleichgewicht zu halten ,aber gibt es ja Stützräder  . Ja ich hab Sonntag meine erste Fahrt im Gelände unternommen, das war echt ein tolles Gefühl, nicht immer nur diese eintönigen Straßenfahrten zur Arbeit.
Ja ich versuch natürlich so schnell wie möglich ma wieder bei euch mit zu fahren,so langsam pegelt es sich mit dem Lütten ein, vielleicht klappt es ja Donnerstag schon,aber versprechen kann ich noch nichts.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Drahtesel89 (22. August 2011)

Hey Leute,

da ich von Mittwoch bis Freitag auf ne Übung fahre, kann ich diesen Donnerstag leider nicht am Nightride teilnehmen.. 

Ich wünsch euch natürlich viel Spass, tolles Wetter und einige km auf der Uhr.

Grüße, Christoph


----------



## nearest2thepin (22. August 2011)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> da ich von Mittwoch bis Freitag auf ne Übung fahre, kann ich diesen Donnerstag leider nicht am Nightride teilnehmen..
> 
> ...



Morgen Ihr Luschen!

Übung, Übung, geübt wird bei uns!! Sind wir die Sachsenwaldpioniere oder was?!

Abtreten,
Ausbilder Schmidt


----------



## nearest2thepin (22. August 2011)

mst82 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs, moin Jan, ich hatte grad das selbe Problem gehabt und mein Tretlager ausgebaut und alles gefettet,fals du Werkzeug oder Hilfe brauchst sag bescheid.
> 
> Gruß Matthias



Hallo Matthias,

das Ersatzteil kommt morgen, aber beim Einbau komme ich vielleicht nochmal auf Dein Angebot zurück! Bis bald mal wieder hoffentlich!

Jan


----------



## Drahtesel89 (22. August 2011)

nearest2thepin schrieb:


> Morgen Ihr Luschen!
> 
> Übung, Übung, geübt wird bei uns!! Sind wir die Sachsenwaldpioniere oder was?!
> 
> ...




Ja, so oder so ähnlich wird es wohl werden... aber ich hab es ja nicht anders gewollt.


----------



## butcher1995 (24. August 2011)

Hi,

ich darf diese Woche nach 4 Wochen endlich wieder arbeiten.
So wie es im Moment aussieht, ist Feierabend nur schwer planbar.
Daher weiß mich nicht, wann ich es das nächste Mal schaffe, bei euch mal 
donnerstags mitzufahren...

@Dirk
Schick mir doch mal deine Anschrift als PN, damit ich dir das Kettenglied zuschicken kann,
da ich nicht weiß, wann wir uns das nächste Mal sehen.

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (28. August 2011)

Hi @ all,

unsere Tour vom Donnerstag (25.08.2011) incl. Höhenprofil findet ihr hier im Anhang als GPX-File ( anzusehen u.a. auch mit GoogleEarth ).

Vom Bahnhof Reinbek über den Krähenwald, Wentorf, Geestkante, Dalbekschlucht, Bistal, Dassendorf, Friedrichruh (dort den Schlangentrail ( die "6" ), und zurück über Aumühle den Billetrail ( "X" ) nach Reinbek.



Eckdaten:
Dauer 	02:16:00 h
Distanz 	37,40 km
km/h (Mittel) 	16.50 km/h
km/h (Maximum) 	43 km/h
Höhenmeter 	400 hm 

Neugierige sind herzlich eingeladen, u.a. diese Runde mit uns zu fahren !



Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## plattsnacker (28. August 2011)

*Die Pionierbrücke zwischen Bergedorfer Gehölz und Krähenwald ist wieder freigegeben  *


----------



## nearest2thepin (28. August 2011)

Chrischan, danke für den Track! Und Jörgi, danke für's Guiden.

E-Biker (tête de la course) fragt Verfolger: "Sind die anderen weit hinter uns?"

War eine schöne Tour, sehr flowig und nicht so hackig wie das unsere Singlespeeder offenbar bevorzugen 

Gruß,
Jan


----------



## shbiker (30. August 2011)

Moin Männers,

ich habe eben die Wetterberichte durchgesehen. Die Meteorologen scheinen sich einig zu sein, das Wetter am WE soll einigermaßen freundlich werden. 
Wie sieht es aus, hat jemand Lust die Heide unter die Räder zu nehmen?

Bis denne

Jörg


----------



## mxsilver (30. August 2011)

Moin,

hört sich gut an, wäre ich dabei..
Hast Du eine bestimmte Strecke im Sinn, oder sollen wir Martin mal nach der Tour ab Buchholz fragen??

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## plattsnacker (30. August 2011)

Moin Jungs,

uns zieht es bei dem vorhergesagten Wetter nochmal an die Ostsee nach Pelzerhaken.

Vielleicht hat jemand alternativ Lust auf Strand und leichten, warmen Südwind, um z.B. mal vom SUP-Board zu fallen, statt über den Lenker   ???

Mit dem PKW nur 45-60 min. von HH entfernt. Wir sind von Fr-So dort ( Neustadt/Pelzerhaken, "Auf der Pelzerwiese").


Vorher lassen wir es aber am Do beim NR nochmal so richtig krachen  

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## shbiker (30. August 2011)

mxsilver schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hört sich gut an, wäre ich dabei..
> Hast Du eine bestimmte Strecke im Sinn, oder sollen wir Martin mal nach der Tour ab Buchholz fragen??
> ...


 
Die Strecke ab Buchholz hört sich gut an. Ich habe in die Karte geschaut und gesehen, dass der X - Weg von Buchholz aus bis nach Wilsede führt.
Fragst Du Martin ´mal

Gruß

Jörg


----------



## mxsilver (30. August 2011)

shbiker schrieb:


> Die Strecke ab Buchholz hört sich gut an. Ich habe in die Karte geschaut und gesehen, dass der X - Weg von Buchholz aus bis nach Wilsede führt.
> Fragst Du Martin ´mal
> 
> Gruß
> ...




Mach ich...


----------



## Drahtesel89 (30. August 2011)

Hallo Gemeinde,

also prinzipiell klingt das mit dem Wochenend-Trip schonmal super. Ich muss lediglich von der Regierung grünes Licht einholen,dann bin ich sehr gern dabei. Wie sieht das mit der Tour ab Buchholz denn aus? Fahren wir mit den Bikes bis dahin und dann von dort nach Wilsede oder fährt man mit dem Auto bis Buchholz und steigt dann um und radelt los?

Nebenbei hab ich mal noch eine Frage..nachdem mir bewusst wurde wie schlecht meine Baumarkt-Fahrrad-Lampe doch tatsächlich im dunkeln ist, bin ich auf der Suche nach einer Lampe mit ordentlich Licht, die nicht gleich wie eine Lupine mehrere Hundert  kostet. Was habt ihr so bzw was könnt ihr empfehlen? Habe in der Bucht so nen China-Kracher gefunden, nennt sich " SSC-P7-LED Fahrrad-Lampe....". Meine Frage dazu, kauft man sowas oder ist das einfach China-Müll? Den Link dazu hab ich auch da, aber wusste nicht, obs in Ordnung ist den hier zu posten 

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus für richtungsweisende Antworten

Christoph


----------



## butcher1995 (30. August 2011)

Hi,

am Wochenende geht bei mir evtl auch was 
Wann wollt ihr denn fahren?

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (30. August 2011)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> 
> also prinzipiell klingt das mit dem Wochenend-Trip schonmal super. Ich muss lediglich von der Regierung grünes Licht einholen,dann bin ich sehr gern dabei. Wie sieht das mit der Tour ab Buchholz denn aus? Fahren wir mit den Bikes bis dahin und dann von dort nach Wilsede oder fährt man mit dem Auto bis Buchholz und steigt dann um und radelt los?
> 
> ...



Hi Christoph,

melde dich mal zu unserer Interessengemeinschaft "Sachsenwaldpioniere" an. Dann schalte ich dich dort als Mitglied frei und du findest dort unter "Links" / "Es werde Licht" die entsprechenden Quellen.

Ich habe zwei von den China-Krachern, aber jetzt auch schon zwei Gründe, lieber etwas mehr auszugeben und z.B. die von myTinySun zu wählen.


Gruss

Chrischan


----------



## Drahtesel89 (30. August 2011)

@ Chrischan,

wo finde ich denn die IG Sachsenwaldpioniere, bzw kann mich dafür anmelden??


----------



## Drahtesel89 (30. August 2011)

edit: habs gefunden und gleich ne Anfrage geschickt..ist ja fast wie bei Facebook 

die myTinySun sieht genauso aus, hat fast den gleichen Produktnamen, und ziemlich genau die gleichen Merkmale aufgelistet wie das China-Ding bei fast einem siebten des Preises....ich glaube ich begnüge mich für den Anfang erst einmal mit so einer und warte auf die nächste Gehaltserhöhung für ne eigene Sonne  oder würdest du mir grundsätzlich von dem China-Kram abraten?

Christoph


----------



## mxsilver (31. August 2011)

Moin Jungs,

so, habe die Tracks von Martin schon bekommen. Von der Seite steht der Ausfahrt nichts mehr im Wege..

Welchen Tag wollen wir denn überhaupt ins Auge fassen?

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## Drahtesel89 (31. August 2011)

Moin,

mir würde der Samstag ganz gut passen. Wie siehts bei euch aus?

Christoph


----------



## shbiker (31. August 2011)

mxsilver schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> so, habe die Tracks von Martin schon bekommen. Von der Seite steht der Ausfahrt nichts mehr im Wege..
> 
> ...



Moin Männers,

freut mich dass der Vorschlag einer Wochenendtour gleich auf so reges Interesse stößt.

Ich denke, wir sollten den Sonntag ins Auge fassen. Samstag geht bei mir nicht so gut, Jan hat mich gestern angerufen und auch den Sonntag als für ihn möglichen Termin genannt. Genaueres sollten wir morgen Abend abstimmen (welche Runde, wo treffen, Fahrgemeinschaften etc.) Die Wetterfrösche machen aber weiter Hoffnung auf warmes und trockenes Wetter.

bis denne

Jörg


----------



## Drahtesel89 (31. August 2011)

ok dann Sonntag, bin ich trotzdem dabei. Und morgen Abend steht ja wie es auf yr.no aussieht auch noch. oder?! Ich hoffe wieder auf ne große Runde 

Christoph


----------



## nearest2thepin (31. August 2011)

Moin Männer,

Sonntag früh (früh!) wäre cool. Die Anfahrt von Buchholz in die Heide finde ich Zeitverschwendung, es sei denn, wir haben ab Buchholz X-Trails. Besser wäre es andernfalls, direkt in der Heide zu starten (z.B.Tütsberg, Ober-Haverbeck, o.ä.).

Können wir morgen nochmal beschnacken.

Gruß,
Jan


----------



## mxsilver (1. September 2011)

nearest2thepin schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> Sonntag früh (früh!) wäre cool. Die Anfahrt von Buchholz in die Heide finde ich Zeitverschwendung, es sei denn, wir haben ab Buchholz X-Trails. Besser wäre es andernfalls, direkt in der Heide zu starten (z.B.Tütsberg, Ober-Haverbeck, o.ä.).
> 
> ...




Jan, was meinst Du mit früh?? Ich habe noch keine Kinder, und weiß daher, daß man am Wochenende auch länger als bis 7 Uhr schlafrn kann .

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nearest2thepin (1. September 2011)

mxsilver schrieb:


> Jan, was meinst Du mit früh?? Ich habe noch keine Kinder, und weiß daher, daß man am Wochenende auch länger als bis 7 Uhr schlafrn kann .
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Sebastian



08:30 Uhr dort, Frühstück im Auto / Zug.


----------



## mxsilver (1. September 2011)

nearest2thepin schrieb:


> 08:30 Uhr dort, Frühstück im Auto / Zug.




Ich glaube, da habe ich Redebedarf....

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## plattsnacker (1. September 2011)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> ok dann Sonntag, bin ich trotzdem dabei. Und morgen Abend steht ja wie es auf yr.no aussieht auch noch. oder?! Ich hoffe wieder auf ne große Runde
> 
> Christoph



yr.no     watndatn ??

NR findet immer statt, wenn in http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/ eingetragen, ansonsten hier im Forum Info , falls der NR z.B. wetterbedingt ausfällt...

Je mehr Teilnehmer sich in http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/  als Mitfahrer anmelden, desto klarer auch die Info für den Rest der Fahrer. 

Bis nachher bei einer gemütlichen Runde 


Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## Drahtesel89 (1. September 2011)

Yr.no ist ne norwegische wetterseite die es irgendwie schafft,dass Wetter für Hamburg fast auf die Stunde genau vorherzusagen. Und auf eben dieser ziemlich verlässlichen Seite sieht das Wetter für heut abend ganz anstàndig aus. Das der NR natürlich nur stattfindet wenns hier geschrieben wird ist mir allerdings auch klar ;-)

Christoph


----------



## Drahtesel89 (1. September 2011)

So. ich muss nochmal nerven ;-)

lese ich richtig, dass wir uns heut erst 20.00 treffen?


----------



## plattsnacker (1. September 2011)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> So. ich muss nochmal nerven ;-)
> 
> lese ich richtig, dass wir uns heut erst 20.00 treffen?



Jo, 20 Uhr. Auch ich bin Schuld dran.  Soll ja auch'n richtiger NIGHTride sein, Dayride macht ihr ja am WoEnde  

Wenn du 4, besser 8 volle Batterien des Typs "AAA" mitbringst, leihe ich dir 'ne brauchbare Lampe   ( Aldi, ca. 1,79 )

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel89 (1. September 2011)

Hey Chrischan,

das mit der gebrauchten Lampe leihen klingt super. Ich bringe die Batterien dann in ausreichender Menge mit. Vielen Dank dafür schonmal. Ich werde meine Baumarkt-lampe trotzdem anbringen,aber naja sie taugt eben wenig..hab mich inzwischen zur myTinysun relativ durchgerungen...

Bis nachher dann

Christoph


----------



## mst82 (2. September 2011)

Moin Jungs,Sonntag halb neun klingt gut,da schließe ich mich euch an. Fährt jemand mit der Bahn oder fahren alle mit Auto?


----------



## shbiker (2. September 2011)

mst82 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,Sonntag halb neun klingt gut,da schließe ich mich euch an. Fährt jemand mit der Bahn oder fahren alle mit Auto?



Super,

das wird ja eine lustige Truppe.

Also, geplant ist eine Tour ab Bahnhof Buchholz nach Süden durch die Heide. Streckenlänge irgendwas um die 80 Km! Eine kleine Einkehr werden wir uns sicher unterwegs gönnen
Treffpunkt haben wir nun abgemacht Sonntag um 10:30 Uhr am Bahnhof in Buchholz, Bahnhofstraße. Dort befindet sich auch ein Parkplatz, der Sonntags hoffentlich nicht all zu voll ist. Sebastian hat einen Track auf dem GPS von Martin, damit haben wir erfahrungsgemäß einigen Spaß zu erwarten.
Christoph, Sebastian und ich haben eine Fahrgemeinschaft gebildet, damit ist mein kleines Auto aber leider ausgelastet.
Also bis Sonntag

Jörg


----------



## mst82 (2. September 2011)

Jo geht klar, freu mich jetzt schon ,endlich wieder biken


----------



## mst82 (3. September 2011)

Jörg wann fährst du denn hier los? Ich würd  mich euch denn anschließen ,einen Sitzplatz hätte ich denn auch noch frei. 


Gruß Matthias


----------



## Drahtesel89 (3. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe gerade ein Problem und hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Nachdem mein Reifen ja in der falschen Rotationsrichtung lief, habe ich ihn heut gewechselt. 
Nachdem ich genau hinschaute merkte ich, dass der Reifen auf der Seite auf der das Ventil im Laufrad sitzt weniger weit in der Felge sitzt als auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite. Sprich wenn ich das Laufrad wieder einhänge und es drehe, dann eiert es. Aber die Felge hat keinen weg, sondern lediglich der Reifen schaut auf einer Seite weiter raus als auf der anderen und eiert dadurch. Ich habe den reifen 3x vom laufrad gezogen und mit Schlauch wieder neu aufgezogen und ich habe das Problem immer wieder. Komischerweise auch immer an der gleichen Stelle. Nämlich wie gesagt am Ventil weiter draussen und an der gegenüberliegenden Stelle weiter drin, sodass der "Schwalbe"-Schriftzug sogar auf der Felgenkante aufliegt sozusagen.

Am Vorderrad habe ich nachgeschaut und dort sieht es fast genauso aus, aber nicht ganz so extrem wie am Hinterreifen...

1. Frage: Ist das schlimm?
2. Frage: Wenn es schlimm ist, was kann ich dagegen tun? 

Eine schnelle Antwort wäre gut, denn morgen wollen wir ja noch ne ganze Ecke radeln..

Danke schonmal,

Christoph


----------



## shbiker (3. September 2011)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe gerade ein Problem und hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Nachdem mein Reifen ja in der falschen Rotationsrichtung lief, habe ich ihn heut gewechselt.
> Nachdem ich genau hinschaute merkte ich, dass der Reifen auf der Seite auf der das Ventil im Laufrad sitzt weniger weit in der Felge sitzt als auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite. Sprich wenn ich das Laufrad wieder einhänge und es drehe, dann eiert es. Aber die Felge hat keinen weg, sondern lediglich der Reifen schaut auf einer Seite weiter raus als auf der anderen und eiert dadurch. Ich habe den reifen 3x vom laufrad gezogen und mit Schlauch wieder neu aufgezogen und ich habe das Problem immer wieder. Komischerweise auch immer an der gleichen Stelle. Nämlich wie gesagt am Ventil weiter draussen und an der gegenüberliegenden Stelle weiter drin, sodass der "Schwalbe"-Schriftzug sogar auf der Felgenkante aufliegt sozusagen.
> ...



Hi Christoph,

kontrolliere ersteinmal, ob das Ventil unter der Decke eingeklemmt ist. Wenn es klemmt besteht die Gefahr das der Reifen platzen kann. Wenn Du das Ventil frei in die Decke  hineinschieben kannst ist es nicht mehr eingeklemmt. Nun den Reifen stramm aufpumpen, so vier Bar etwa. Der Reifen setzt sich dann mit einem deutlichen Geräusch in die Felge und sollte danach rund laufen. Dann kannst Du den Druck auf den gewünschten Fahrdruck wieder reduzieren.

Viel Erfolg

Jörg


----------



## Drahtesel89 (3. September 2011)

Hey Jörg. 

Dsnke für die schnelle Hilfe. das mit dem ganz aufpumen war super. Gab nen kurzes "plopp" und der Reifen war da wo er hingehört. Dann steht dem morgigen Ausflug jetzt nichts mehr im Weg. Also vis morgen 9:00 Uhr.

Christoph


----------



## shbiker (4. September 2011)

Moin Männer,

so sieht ein perfekter Tag aus, naja, den Regenschauer am Vormittag blende ich jetzt ´mal aus

Knapp 90 km mit knapp 900 Hm in der wunderbar blühenden Heide. Und warm wurde es auch.

Vielen Dank Martin für führen! Diese vielen schönen Trails hätten wir nie gefunden. Besonders die Abfahrt vom Brunsberg schreit nach einer Wiederholung


Bis die Tage


----------



## LaZn (5. September 2011)

Moin,
war gerade bei DealExtreme auf der Seite, um mich nach ´nem China Kracher zu erkundigen. Welcher von den vieren ist denn nun der richtige inkl. Helmhalterung?  Ist aus den Beschreibungen nicht so leidenschaftlich ersichtlich... Wer kann und will mir helfen, um  mehr Licht ins Dunkel zu bringen?

Gruß aus Mölln, der Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (5. September 2011)

Moin Nightriders,

ich habe mal eine Frage an die Pioniere mit Flutlichtanlage am Helm. Welche Funzel von MyTinySun würdet ihr empfehlen? Reicht die Start 900 aus oder solle ich etwas tiefer in die Tasche greifen? Und habt ihr eine Idee wo ich so ein Ding in Hamburg kaufen kann?

Wenns klappt, würde ich gerne erleuchtet beim übernächsten Abendritt wieder dabei sein. Hat echt Spaß gemacht.

Bis dann, Andree


----------



## plattsnacker (7. September 2011)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Moin Nightriders,
> 
> ich habe mal eine Frage an die Pioniere mit Flutlichtanlage am Helm. Welche Funzel von MyTinySun würdet ihr empfehlen? Reicht die Start 900 aus oder solle ich etwas tiefer in die Tasche greifen? Und habt ihr eine Idee wo ich so ein Ding in Hamburg kaufen kann?
> 
> ...



Hi Andree,

guckst du hier:  http://www.mytinysun.de/shop/page/32?shop_param=

Viel Erfolg !!

Mehr zu den myTinySun-Lampen kann dir Dirk (Nickname="mittwoch") sagen.

Gruss
Christian


----------



## plattsnacker (7. September 2011)

LaZn schrieb:


> Moin,
> war gerade bei DealExtreme auf der Seite, um mich nach ´nem China Kracher zu erkundigen. Welcher von den vieren ist denn nun der richtige inkl. Helmhalterung?  Ist aus den Beschreibungen nicht so leidenschaftlich ersichtlich... Wer kann und will mir helfen, um  mehr Licht ins Dunkel zu bringen?
> 
> Gruß aus Mölln, der Lars



Hi Lars,

schau dich lieber hier um:  http://www.mytinysun.de

Sonst wartest du  > 5 Wochen, dann ist fast wieder Sommer...

Mein, und auch Jörg's DealExtreme - Akku haben sich bereits innerhalb 2 Jahren verabschiedet.
Möchte nicht wissen, wieviel Wochen die Garantieabwicklung dauert. 
Habe zum Glück noch eine DX in Ersatz liegen gehabt...

Meine DX:  http://www.dealextreme.com/p/ha-iii-cree-ssc-p7-c-sxo-3-mode-900-lumen-led-headlamp-set-4-18650-included-29489

For faster delivery in europe: http://www.dealextreme.com/p/ha-iii-cree-ssc-p7-c-sxo-3-mode-900-lumen-led-headlamp-set-4-18650-included-904429489

Wenn du die DX bestellst, vergiss' nicht, diesen Adapter mitzubestellen: http://www.dealextreme.com/p/flat-to-round-power-plug-convertor-3529

Gruss
Christian


----------



## tequesta (8. September 2011)

Startplatz für den 2. Bergamont Crossduathlon Harburg 2011 abzugeben!  Leider kann ich den Spass verletzungsbedingt nicht mitmachen.

Preis EUR 12 (statt aktuell EUR 22), Umschreibung ist lt. Veranstalter  kein Problem und wird von mir übernommen. Bei Interesse bitte private  Nachricht an mich!

Gruss aus Ottensen!
tequesta


----------



## plattsnacker (8. September 2011)

Hi Jungens,

ihr könnt euch ruhig anmelden für 20 Uhr, der Regen endet pünktlich..., siehe Bild.

Bis nachher
Chrischan


----------



## Drahtesel89 (8. September 2011)

Hallo Jungs,

ich muss mich für heut Abend leider abmelden, da ich den Termin nicht halten kann...

Viel Spass euch trotzdem

Christoph


----------



## plattsnacker (8. September 2011)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> ich muss mich für heut Abend leider abmelden, da ich den Termin nicht halten kann...
> 
> ...



Geht klar...
Ich mache mit Jörg zwei Leistungsgruppen


----------



## mxsilver (8. September 2011)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Geht klar...
> Ich mache mit Jörg zwei Leistungsgruppen



.. und ich die 3.

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## plattsnacker (8. September 2011)

ach nee, doch nicht vom Dach gefallen, was ?  

Wer macht die 4. Gruppe ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaZn (8. September 2011)

Tach,
werd mich erkältungsbedingt auch bei dem Wetter lieber´n Tag schonen, dafür bin nächste Woche dann doppelt so schnell...
Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit der Leuchte von mytinysun?

Verregneten Gruß aus Mölln,

Lars


----------



## plattsnacker (8. September 2011)

LaZn schrieb:


> Tach,
> werd mich erkältungsbedingt auch bei dem Wetter lieber´n Tag schonen, dafür bin nächste Woche dann doppelt so schnell...
> Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit der Leuchte von mytinysun?
> 
> ...



Hi Lars,

gute Besserung dann !

myTinySun:  Dirk (Nickname="mittwoch"), er hat sie seit ca. 1 1/2 Jahren, soweit ich weiß, problemlos...

Gruss
Christian


----------



## shbiker (8. September 2011)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Geht klar...
> Ich mache mit Jörg zwei Leistungsgruppen



Ich fahre Tretboot

Bis nachher

Jörg


----------



## Schoberson (8. September 2011)

LaZn schrieb:


> Tach,
> werd mich erkältungsbedingt auch bei dem Wetter lieber´n Tag schonen, dafür bin nächste Woche dann doppelt so schnell...
> Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit der Leuchte von mytinysun?
> 
> ...




Moin Lars,

ich habe noch keine Erfahrung, werde mir aber die Start 900 von mythinysun bestellen. (Der Fahrraddiscounter in HH-Harburg hat die Lampen nicht mehr im Programm)

Wünsche viel Spaß heute Abend. Gibt es eigentlich schon Gummistiefel mit Klickpedalen? Wäre glaube ich angebracht. 

Andree


----------



## plattsnacker (10. September 2011)

Hi @ all,

unsere Tour vom Donnerstag (08.09.2011) findet ihr hier im Anhang als GPX-File ( anzusehen u.a. auch mit GoogleEarth )

Dauer 	        02:38:00 h
Distanz 	        44,00 km
km/h (Mittel) 	16.71 km/h
Höhenmeter 	175 hm 

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## Drahtesel89 (12. September 2011)

Das Forum scheint langsam in den Winterschlaf zu geraten..... ;P


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shbiker (12. September 2011)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> Das Forum scheint langsam in den Winterschlaf zu geraten..... ;P



Winterschlaf?????

ich hoffe dass es jetzt bald ´mal Sommer wird


----------



## Drahtesel89 (12. September 2011)

ja das hoffe ich ja auch...der Altweibersommer soll ja noch kommen mehr oder weniger....dachte ja nur, weil es so ruhig geworden ist, dass ihr alle schlaft


----------



## Drahtesel89 (12. September 2011)

so, hab gerade meine MyTinySun bestellt..Hoffe sie ist bis Donnerstagabend da, sonst würde ich gern noch einmal auf deine Lampe zurückgreifen Christian, wenn das geht?!


----------



## plattsnacker (13. September 2011)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> so, hab gerade meine MyTinySun bestellt..Hoffe sie ist bis Donnerstagabend da, sonst würde ich gern noch einmal auf deine Lampe zurückgreifen Christian, wenn das geht?!



Hi Christoph,

Lampe ist noch im Rucksack. Geht klar 

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## Drahtesel89 (13. September 2011)

Danke dir!

Dann bis Donnerstag, habt ihr schon ne Ahnung ob es wieder 20.00 wird?

Grüße


----------



## plattsnacker (13. September 2011)

Wenn's auch nach mir geht, ja...

Guckst Du hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10654

Falls ich mich am Do aber immer noch so in den Seilen hängend fühle, wie heute, und nicht mitfahre, werde ich es hier rechtzeitig posten.

Dann könnt ihr eher los und du kannst vorher bei mir die Lampe rausholen. Adresse schicke ich dir dann per PM.

Aber erstmal hoffe ich auf Wiedererlangung des normalen Gesundheitszustandes...

Bis denne
Chrischan


----------



## Drahtesel89 (13. September 2011)

Oh na das hoffe ich natürlich auch.

bin grad mitm bike an die uni gefahren und stelle ein gleichmäßiges klackerndes geräusch aus der pedalgegend fest..nun hoffe ich auch lose pedale oder so. muss nachher zuhause erstmal schauen. hoffe ich hab keinen schaden im tretlager,sonst brauch ich da sicher hilfe.. :-/

Christoph


----------



## shbiker (13. September 2011)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Falls ich mich am Do aber immer noch so in den Seilen hängend fühle, wie heute, und nicht mitfahre, werde ich es hier rechtzeitig posten.
> 
> 
> Aber erstmal hoffe ich auf Wiedererlangung des normalen Gesundheitszustandes...
> ...



Ups,

bin ich da etwa nicht der Einzige, den die "Rotz- und Schnodderseuche" erwischt hat!? Mich hat sie seit gestern Daher muss ich leider davon ausgehen, dass ich am Donnerstag nicht am Start sein kann Sollte es wieder erwarten doch gehen melde ich mich noch.  Ansonsten viel Spaß.

bis denne

Jörg


----------



## plattsnacker (13. September 2011)

Vielleicht Donnerstag lieber ein ToH, zwecks Seuchenverbreitung und klackernder Pedale ?
Außerdem scheint es wieder nicht zu regnen, dann fahr' ich eh nicht so gerne...

Meine Idee:  Bowling im Sportpark Reinbek.  
Voraussetzung: Einen ganzen Haufen Leude

Was meint ihr ?

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## Drahtesel89 (13. September 2011)

Was ist denn ein ToH? Aber Bowling klingt gut und ich halte es auch für zweckmäßig wenn wir aufgrund der bereits angehäuften Erkältungen erstmal einen Schritt kürzer treten und was drin machen  Ich war, vorbildlich wie immer, am Wochenende krank und bin nun wieder fit 

Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (14. September 2011)

ToH = Treffen ohne Helm


----------



## plattsnacker (14. September 2011)

Hi @ all,

die Tendenz geht aktuell sogar dahin, den ToH abzublasen.
Schlage vor, wir warte mal bis morgen und schauen, wer sich wie fühlt.

Gruss
C.


----------



## Drahtesel89 (14. September 2011)

ja stimmt..mit 3 oder 4 Mann brauchen wir nicht bowlen o.ä. naja, sonst widme ich mich eben morgen Abend meiner Bachelorarbeit


----------



## mxsilver (14. September 2011)

Moin zusammen,

ich tummel mich doch nicht mit ner Horde Bazillenmutterschiffe auf der Bowlingbahn, um dann selber nächste Woche flach zuliegen.
Kuriert Ihr Euch bis morgen Abend aus, und wir sehen uns auf dem Trail..

Allseits gute Besserung

Sebastian


----------



## Deleted 15311 (14. September 2011)

shbiker schrieb:


> Ups,
> 
> bin ich da etwa nicht der Einzige, den die "Rotz- und Schnodderseuche" erwischt hat!? Mich hat sie seit gestern Daher muss ich leider davon ausgehen, dass ich am Donnerstag nicht am Start sein kann Sollte es wieder erwarten doch gehen melde ich mich noch.  Ansonsten viel Spaß.
> 
> ...




[email protected]

Ne bist du nicht,mich hat seit ner Woche ne fette Angina niedergestreckt,ich komm seit der Reha irgendwie nicht mehr so richtig in den Tritt...schon das zweite mal,aber vom rumjammern wirds nicht besser!
Mir ist wohl die Berliner Luft&die vernachlässigte gute Ernährung nicht so richtig bekommen!Kleiner Trost,die Schuldige ist ausgemacht ....

Gute Besserung allen&bis bald aufn Trail o.ToH!

Lg

Nilsi


----------



## nearest2thepin (14. September 2011)

Moin Männer,

morgen wird gefahren, und wer sich wie fühlt ist egal, Gefühle behält jeder für sich, sind wir bei den Sachsenwaldpionieren oder was?! 

Ich bring mein rotes Fahrrad mit, das weiße hat hinten einen Lagerschaden, Ersatzteile sind im Zulauf. 2011 wird ein gutes Jahr für die Fahrradindustrie, und wenn das mit meinem Verschleiß so weitergeht, findet die Eurobike nächstes Jahr in Hamburg statt.

Gruß & bis morgen,
Jan


----------



## LaZn (15. September 2011)

Ich werd mich auch ausklinken, morgen schreib ich ´ne Klausur.
Gestern ist mein wunderschöner Laufradsatz mit Hope Naben und Notubes ZTR Crest Felgen eingetroffen. Ich bekomm´den besch.... Mantel nicht aufgezogen, trotz Spüliwasser und weiteren Hilfsmitteln. Wer weiß Rat...?

Gruß aus Mölln, der Lars


----------



## plattsnacker (15. September 2011)

Moin,

wie befürchtet, falle ich heute definitiv aus. Gefühle hin oder her...  

Ihr könnt also gerne den Starttermin vorziehen, wenn ihr nicht im Dunkeln starten wollt...

Gruss + bis n.Woche
Chrischan


----------



## mxsilver (15. September 2011)

Moin alle zusammen,

sehr schade, aber die Gesundheit geht vor. Ich befürchte, bei mir ist jetzt auch was im anmarsch ( Danke Jörg  ), aber heute Abend wirds wohl noch gehen. Schwitz dann alles aus.

Von mir aus kannst Du den Start ( LMB ) gerne auf 1900 vorverlegen.

Gruß und weiterhin gute Besserung

sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel89 (15. September 2011)

nearest2thepin schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> morgen wird gefahren, und wer sich wie fühlt ist egal, Gefühle behält jeder für sich, sind wir bei den Sachsenwaldpionieren oder was?!
> 
> ...



also fahren wir nachher? und wenn ja, wann!?

Christoph


----------



## Schoberson (15. September 2011)

Moinsen,

19:00 Uhr schaffe ich leider nicht und würde vorschlagen das es bei 20:00 Uhr bleibt. Ist das in Ordnung?

Andree


----------



## Drahtesel89 (15. September 2011)

Ja, ok wegen mir ist 20.00 ok, denn meine MyTinySun ist gerade gekommen und der Akku steckt schon am Strom


----------



## Schoberson (15. September 2011)

Hi,

Ich schaffe es doch. Christian schrieb, dass es allen anderen besser passen würde, also cruisen wir um 19:00 los.

Meine Leuchte ist auch geliefert worden und will getestet werden.

Bis dann, Andree


----------



## plattsnacker (15. September 2011)

Hi Jungs,

*Nightride-Termin ist auf 19 Uhr geändert !! *

Wünsche euch viel Spass mit euren neuen Lampen !!    

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## mxsilver (19. September 2011)

Moin Männers,

wie sieht es hier mit der Gesundheit aus??

Alle wieder genesen?

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shbiker (19. September 2011)

mxsilver schrieb:


> Moin Männers,
> 
> wie sieht es hier mit der Gesundheit aus??
> 
> ...



Nur ein klein wenig.

Schnief....

Jörg


----------



## Drahtesel89 (19. September 2011)

N'Abend,

also ich bin zwar gesund, warte jedoch noch darauf, dass mein neuer und hoffentlich diesmal nicht defekter Akku geliefert wird...Ich hoffe der schafft es bis Donnerstagabend

Christoph


----------



## Deleted 15311 (19. September 2011)

mxsilver schrieb:


> Moin Männers,
> 
> wie sieht es hier mit der Gesundheit aus??
> 
> ...




Moin

Ne,Angina hält sich hartnäckig!
Hoffe ich komm dies Jahr nochmal aufs Bike....die angepeilte Jahreskilometerleistung  kann ich wohl damit abschreiben !

Lg an alle!

Nils


----------



## plattsnacker (21. September 2011)




----------



## Drahtesel89 (21. September 2011)

Moin alle zusammen, wie siehts denn allgemein so aus? Ist eine Besserung der Gesundheitszustände in Sicht? Bei einigen ja noch nicht ganz,wie ich gelesen habe..fahren wir dann Donnerstag wieder zu dritt oder viert? 

@Chrischan: Kommst du diesmal wieder mit?

Grüße, Christoph


----------



## plattsnacker (21. September 2011)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> Moin alle zusammen, wie siehts denn allgemein so aus? Ist eine Besserung der Gesundheitszustände in Sicht? Bei einigen ja noch nicht ganz,wie ich gelesen habe..fahren wir dann Donnerstag wieder zu dritt oder viert?
> 
> @Chrischan: Kommst du diesmal wieder mit?
> 
> Grüße, Christoph




Bin dabei !!  M.d.B. um "gemütliches" Tempo 

@Christoph: Akku getauscht ?  

Bis morgen

Chrischan


----------



## Drahtesel89 (21. September 2011)

Laut UPS Artikelverfolgung wird der neue Akku heut zugestellt..ich bin gespannt..


----------



## mxsilver (21. September 2011)

Gemütlich, gemütlich ...pah...............

Hier wird ordentlich das Pedal durchgetreten.

Bis Donnerstag ( zur langsamen Runde )

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## shbiker (21. September 2011)

Moin Männers,

ich bin leider immer noch weit weg von 100 %.
Mit etwas Glück kann ich am WE mal eine kleine Runde zum wieder warm werden drehen. Sch*** Bazillen. Das so kleine Biester einen so in die Knie zwingen können ist schon ärgerlich.

Viel Spaß am Donnerstag, schont mir den Chrischan noch ein wenig.

Jörg


----------



## plattsnacker (22. September 2011)

Hi @ all,

würde nächste Woche gern Montag oder Mittwoch fahren, da die anderen Tage bei mir geblockt sind.

Ich lasse den Donnerstag-LMB-Termin erstmal drin, frage aber hier mal rum, ob jemand eher Montag oder Mittwoch mitfahren würde ? 

Was würde euch besser passen ?

Bitte hier abstimmen -->  http://www.doodle.com/qm86f22pshmhfef5



Dann erstmal bis nachher !  Und *@Jörg weiterhin gute Besserung* !! 

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (22. September 2011)

Auf diesen Tag habe ich lange gewartet:   Olli hat sich angemeldet  !!    

Bis nachher 
Chrischan


----------



## mxsilver (22. September 2011)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Auf diesen Tag habe ich lange gewartet:   Olli hat sich angemeldet  !!
> 
> Bis nachher
> Chrischan



Na endlich ist er wieder da, das freut mich.

Bis nachher

Sebastian


----------



## gnss (22. September 2011)

1900 nicht drin?


----------



## mxsilver (22. September 2011)

Leider erst 2000


----------



## plattsnacker (22. September 2011)

gnss schrieb:


> 1900 nicht drin?



Hi Martin,

bei mir leider nicht, würde auch gern eher fahren.
Und wie ich Olli kenne, auch bei ihm nicht...

Sorry, aber dunkel ist's ja eh. 


Bis nachher

Chrischan


----------



## plattsnacker (22. September 2011)

mxsilver schrieb:


> Leider erst 2000



Ich geb' dir nachher mal'n ordentlichen Klingelton für den Freitagswecker 

Also unser Wecker kommt immer so um 4-5 Uhr ins Bett gekrabbelt...


----------



## mxsilver (22. September 2011)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Ich geb' dir nachher mal'n ordentlichen Klingelton für den Freitagswecker
> 
> Also unser Wecker kommt immer so um 4-5 Uhr ins Bett gekrabbelt...



Ne, ne morgen nicht.  War gestern lange im Dienst, und kann daher morgen etwas länger schlafen.. Und wehe einer stört 

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## plattsnacker (22. September 2011)

Wie, Du hast im Dienst lange geschlafen ?  Kommt mir bekannt v....


----------



## mxsilver (22. September 2011)

Mache nie was anderes......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mst82 (22. September 2011)

moin Jungs , bleibt es bei 2000 

Gruß Matthias


----------



## plattsnacker (22. September 2011)

Jo


----------



## mst82 (22. September 2011)

Schön ,denn komm ich auch, bis nachher


----------



## plattsnacker (23. September 2011)

Hi @ all,

nächste Woche wird es *zwei *Nightride-Termine geben. Wie gehabt den Donnerstag und zusätzlich *Mittwoch 20 Uhr*, siehe LMB.

Einige können am Donnerstag nicht, ich zähle dazu, und werden sich am Mittwoch 20 Uhr an der S-Bahn Reinbek zum NR treffen.

Bitte meldet euch in LMB an und vergesst ggf. nicht, den Bikepflegetermin bei euren Lebenspartnern/innen entsprechend umzuterminieren 


Die Donnerstagstruppe kann dann ja evtl. wieder auf 19 Uhr vorziehen. Die "Späten" starten bereits Mittwoch...



@Jan und Jörg:  Gute Besserung  !!!


Gruss und bis n. Woche
Chrischan


----------



## Deleted 15311 (23. September 2011)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> @Jan und Jörg:  Gute Besserung  !!!
> 
> 
> Gruss und bis n. Woche
> Chrischan




Bin auch noch krank....

Lg

Nils


----------



## plattsnacker (24. September 2011)

SHIVER schrieb:


> Bin auch noch krank....
> 
> Lg
> 
> Nils




Sorry Nils,  für dich auch 'ne Dose Mitleid und gute Besserung!  

Gruß. Chrischan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 15311 (25. September 2011)

Danke...
Weiß schon garnicht mehr wie meine Hometrails aussehen und in welchem Zustand die sind...
Lg an alle&hoffentlich bis bald

Nils

P.S.Ich arbeite an einer Beleuchtung(Diesmal aber wirklich )


----------



## plattsnacker (26. September 2011)

SHIVER schrieb:


> Danke...
> Weiß schon garnicht mehr wie meine Hometrails aussehen und in welchem Zustand die sind...
> Lg an alle&hoffentlich bis bald
> 
> ...



Beleuchtung gibt's auch fertig zu kaufen


----------



## xAntagonistx (26. September 2011)

Moin moin, fährt jemand diesen Samstag?

Kumpel und ich wären interessiert an einer Gruppe die sich im Sachsenwald oder in den HaBes etwas auskennt, da wir dort bisher meist planlos umherirrten 

Allerdings könnten wir erst ab 14 uhr dort sein 

grüße,

toni


----------



## Deleted 15311 (26. September 2011)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Beleuchtung gibt's auch fertig zu kaufen



....


Lg

Nils


----------



## Drahtesel89 (27. September 2011)

xAntagonistx schrieb:


> Moin moin, fährt jemand diesen Samstag?
> 
> Kumpel und ich wären interessiert an einer Gruppe die sich im Sachsenwald oder in den HaBes etwas auskennt, da wir dort bisher meist planlos umherirrten
> 
> ...



Damit es dir nicht so geht wie mir in anderen Threads, will ich gerne auf deine Frage antworten.

Die Sachsenwaldpioniere fahren meist Donnerstags zum Nightride, wie du auch im Last Minute Biking sehen kannst. Am Wochenende finden teilweise zusätzliche Termine statt, soweit ich weiß ist dies dieses Wochenende aber nicht der Fall.

Beste Grüße, Christoph


----------



## mxsilver (28. September 2011)

Moin,

bin ich morgen alleine unterwegs???

Sollte sich noch jemand finden ( Jörg, was ist mit Dir?? ), würde ich gerne um 1900 fahren..

Sagt mal bescheid.

Gruß

Seb


----------



## Drahtesel89 (28. September 2011)

Moin.

Also ich fahre morgen wie geplant nicht mit. Kannst also gern schon 19:00 fahren ;-). Wie ist das Video aus den HaBe's geworden? Bist schon vorangekommen?

Christoph


----------



## mxsilver (28. September 2011)

Danke, Christoph, das ist nett von Dir 

Ne, habe bislang nur kurz reingeschaut, da ich Montag schon wieder im Sattel saß, und gestern auch ne kleine Feierabendrunde in den HaBe`s gedreht habe.. Bei dem Wetter beschäftige ich mich nicht mit Videos schneiden..

Gruß

Seb


----------



## shbiker (28. September 2011)

mxsilver schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> bin ich morgen alleine unterwegs???
> 
> ...


 
Moin Sebastian,

bin wieder fit, ich habe gestern abend schon einmal probeweise ein kleines Läufchen gemacht. Es geht wieder

Morgen abend gerne um 19.00 Uhr. Um nicht gleich zu übertreiben werde ich aber hinten fahren

Bis denne 

Jörg


----------



## rockriderSH (28. September 2011)

so wie ihr arbeitet möchte ich mal Urlaub machen !!! 

Man .... sitzt ihr oft im Sattel und dann auch noch in der Woche HaBe's ... ihr müsst Zeit haben *neid*

Warum fahrt ihr nicht schon um 16:00 Uhr ?? Dann könnt ihr noch irgendwo einkehren und ein kleines Keffeegedeck zu euch nehmen 

Heute fahren dann also die richtigen Nightrider .... Das sind die, die auch wirklich im Dunklen fahren 

Viel Spaß morgen Abend

Gruß

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shbiker (28. September 2011)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> so wie ihr arbeitet möchte ich mal Urlaub machen !!!
> 
> Man .... sitzt ihr oft im Sattel und dann auch noch in der Woche HaBe's ... ihr müsst Zeit haben *neid*
> 
> ...


 
Und das sagt jemand, der in einem Hotel arbeitet

Mal schauen wie das heute abend bei mir so geht.

Bis nachher

Jörg


----------



## mxsilver (28. September 2011)

Zu den Arbeitszeiten und der freien Zeit sag ich jetzt mal nichts...

@Jörg : Wolltest Du jetzt heute und morgen fahren, oder nur heute??

Gruß

Seb


----------



## gnss (28. September 2011)

Einfach mal früher aufstehen und nicht erst um halb zehn anfangen.


----------



## shbiker (28. September 2011)

mxsilver schrieb:


> Zu den Arbeitszeiten und der freien Zeit sag ich jetzt mal nichts...
> 
> @Jörg : Wolltest Du jetzt heute und morgen fahren, oder nur heute??
> 
> ...


 

@Sebastian,

ich habe Nachholbedarf, daher fahre ich langsamer aber öfter, also heute und morgen.

Bis denne

Jörg


----------



## plattsnacker (28. September 2011)

shbiker schrieb:


> @Sebastian,
> 
> ich habe Nachholbedarf, daher fahre ich langsamer aber öfter, also heute und morgen.
> 
> ...



Sonst ändere doch das Verschleiß-Set-Abo um von monatlich auf alle zwei Monate...

Nee, mal echt, freut mich, das auch du wieder den Weg aus'm Krankenbett gefunden hast.



"langsamer" werden wir ja sehen, zumindest hoffe ich es mal... 


Bis nachher
C.


----------



## mxsilver (29. September 2011)

Für die einfach wahren Nightrider, heute 

1900 in Reinbek

Gruß

Seb
​


----------



## shbiker (29. September 2011)

mxsilver schrieb:


> Für die einfach wahren Nightrider,
> 
> ​Gruß​
> 
> ...


 
Ich glaube ich werde ein wenig rot im Gesicht ....

Bis 19:00

Jörg


----------



## plattsnacker (29. September 2011)

mxsilver schrieb:


> Für die einfach wahren Nightrider, heute
> 
> 1900 in Reinbek
> 
> ...



wahre Nightrider fahren *nur *im Dunkeln... 

Trotzdem viel Spaß heute !!


----------



## plattsnacker (29. September 2011)

Hi @ all,

unsere Tour ( dark rider ) vom Mittwoch (28.09.2011) findet ihr hier im Anhang als GPX-File ( anzusehen u.a. auch mit GoogleEarth )

(meine) Daten:
Dauer 02:48:00 h
Distanz 45,60 km
km/h (Mittel) 16.29 km/h
Höhenmeter 520 hm

P.S.   Nächste Woche scheint bei mir Donnerstag erneut nicht zu klappen. Vielleicht fährt Mittwoch wieder jemand mit ?  

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaZn (30. September 2011)

Tach, könnte was werden. Meine neue Leuchte ist auch endlich eingetroffen und wartet darauf, die Nacht zum Tage zu machen.

Gruß, der Lars


----------



## Drahtesel89 (3. Oktober 2011)

Moin Jungs,

nachdem ich mir ja schon seit einer Weile ein GPS Gerät kaufen mag,hab ich am WE mal wieder ein bisschen rumgestöbert und habe eine Frage, kauft man ein GPS Gerät bei dem schon kartenmaterial dabei ist? Oder bekomm ich alle karten die ich zum mountainbiken brauch auch im Netz kostenfrei? Sprich topografische Karten etc.

Christoph


----------



## Schoberson (3. Oktober 2011)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> nachdem ich mir ja schon seit einer Weile ein GPS Gerät kaufen mag,hab ich am WE mal wieder ein bisschen rumgestöbert und habe eine Frage, kauft man ein GPS Gerät bei dem schon kartenmaterial dabei ist? Oder bekomm ich alle karten die ich zum mountainbiken brauch auch im Netz kostenfrei? Sprich topografische Karten etc.
> 
> Christoph



Moin Christoph,

erstmal meinen herzlichsten Glückwunsch nachträglich.

Ich habe auf meinem Android-Smartphone eine kostenlose app (MyTracks). Es werden alle relevanten Daten, wie Geschwindigkeit, Höhenmeter, Höhenprofil, Route auf google-maps usw. gespeichert. Ebenso können auch andere Touren aufs Handy geladen und nachgefahren werden. Es ist mit Sicherheit nicht die eleganteste Variante, aber eine gute zum Nulltarif.

*Anderes Thema:*

Hat jemand Lust auf eine Feiertagsabschlussrunde. Ich wollte im Bergedorfer Gehölz und Geesthang ungefähr 1,5 stunden viele verwegenen Trails fahren.
Startzeit: 20:00 Uhr am Luisengymnasium Bergedorf.

Andree


----------



## Drahtesel89 (3. Oktober 2011)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Moin Christoph,
> 
> erstmal meinen herzlichsten Glückwunsch nachträglich.
> 
> Ich habe auf meinem Android-Smartphone eine kostenlose app (MyTracks). Es werden alle relevanten Daten, wie Geschwindigkeit, Höhenmeter, Höhenprofil, Route auf google-maps usw. gespeichert. Ebenso können auch andere Touren aufs Handy geladen und nachgefahren werden. Es ist mit Sicherheit nicht die eleganteste Variante, aber eine gute zum Nulltarif.



Danke Danke für die Glückwünsche. Das mit MyTracks hab ich auch schon gemacht, aber ich hab dabei folgenden Probleme..das GPS meines Samsung Galaxy ist net so doll, sodass Tracking und abfahren schlecht ist. Desweiteren hab ich bisher noch keine Möglichkeit gefunden das Handy so gut am MTB festzumachen,dass ich es nicht bei jeder Wurzel verliere und ich find es zwar für kostenlos nicht ganz schlecht,aber würde mich gern verbessern 



Schoberson schrieb:


> *Anderes Thema:*
> 
> 
> Hat jemand Lust auf eine Feiertagsabschlussrunde. Ich wollte im Bergedorfer Gehölz und Geesthang ungefähr 1,5 stunden viele verwegenen Trails fahren.
> ...



Heut Abend 20.00 am Lui klingt super. ich wäre dabei.

Christoph


----------



## Drahtesel89 (3. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe für heut Abend mal den Termin im Last Minute Biking ausgeschrieben..Wer hat denn noch Lust um 20.00 in Bergedorf??


----------



## mxsilver (3. Oktober 2011)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> nachdem ich mir ja schon seit einer Weile ein GPS Gerät kaufen mag,hab ich am WE mal wieder ein bisschen rumgestöbert und habe eine Frage, kauft man ein GPS Gerät bei dem schon kartenmaterial dabei ist? Oder bekomm ich alle karten die ich zum mountainbiken brauch auch im Netz kostenfrei? Sprich topografische Karten etc.
> 
> Christoph



Moin Christoph,

Du bekommst alle Karten im Netz-. Unter openmtbmap findest Du alles, was Du brauchst...

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel89 (3. Oktober 2011)

so wie siehts denn nun aus mit heute Abend? Kommt noch jemand mit?
@ Andree, fährst du eig? wollen wir sonst zu zweit fahren?

Christoph


----------



## plattsnacker (4. Oktober 2011)

Moin Jungs,

*diese Woche* teilen sich die SWP's noch einmal in zwei "Strömungen":

*Mittwoch (20 Uhr)   und   Donnerstag  (19 oder 20 Uhr ???) *

Treffpunkt wie gehabt am Bahnhof.   

Details: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11385  und   http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10654

In KW 41+42 bin ich nicht dabei. Ab KW 43 dann hoffentlich wieder ungeteilte Gruppen am Donnerstag.

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## Drahtesel89 (4. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

nachdem ich mir beim gestrigen Nightride das Schaltauge abgebrochen habe, kann ich am Mittwoch bzw Donnerstag nicht mitfahren, denn man kommt nirgends an Canyon-Schaltaugen außer bei Canyon selbst. Dort dauert die Lieferung aber länger als 2 Werktage.

Da ich aber sowieso bei Canyon bestelle wollte ich in die Runde fragen, und spreche hier vorallem Chrischan und Olli an, ob noch jemand diverse Teile bei Canyon mitbestellen will? Dann könnte man das gleich koppeln und so Versandkosten sparen. Also meldet euch bei Interesse.

verregnete Grüße aus Bergedorf, Christoph


----------



## plattsnacker (4. Oktober 2011)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nachdem ich mir beim gestrigen Nightride das Schaltauge abgebrochen habe, kann ich am Mittwoch bzw Donnerstag nicht mitfahren, denn man kommt nirgends an Canyon-Schaltaugen außer bei Canyon selbst. Dort dauert die Lieferung aber länger als 2 Werktage.
> 
> ...



Hi Christoph,

danke der Nachfrage, aber ich benötige aktuell nichts von Canyon. Schaltauge habe ich noch als Ersatzteil liegen...

Canyon hat diese Woche Inventur. Vielleicht solltest du eher hier bestellen: http://www.schaltauge.de/

Gruss
Christian


----------



## Drahtesel89 (4. Oktober 2011)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Hi Christoph,
> 
> danke der Nachfrage, aber ich benötige aktuell nichts von Canyon. Schaltauge habe ich noch als Ersatzteil liegen...
> 
> ...



Hey,

ok dann bestelle ich da, aber kannst du mir sagen,welches Schaltauge ich dort nehmen muss? Weil es gibt einige verschiedene, bei denen Steht Canyon Nr. 11/12 Bild vergleichen...heißt das, dass die nicht garantieren,dass es das richtige ist,sondern man muss selber schauen ob das passt? weil ich kann da kaum nen Unterschied erkennen...aber es sind scheinbar nicht die selben Bauweisen...


----------



## plattsnacker (5. Oktober 2011)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ok dann bestelle ich da, aber kannst du mir sagen,welches Schaltauge ich dort nehmen muss? Weil es gibt einige verschiedene, bei denen Steht Canyon Nr. 11/12 Bild vergleichen...heißt das, dass die nicht garantieren,dass es das richtige ist,sondern man muss selber schauen ob das passt? weil ich kann da kaum nen Unterschied erkennen...aber es sind scheinbar nicht die selben Bauweisen...



Moin,

bei genauem Hinschauen findet man Unterschiede. Das Canyon Nr. 12 ( ist doch für dein Nerve RC, oder ? )  sollte mit dem D69 von Schaltauge.de übereinstimmen.  Wenn du folgenden Winkel (Anhang) betrachtest, siehst du es ( im Vergleich mit Art.Nr.: D87 ).

Gruss
C.


P.S.   Ich fahre nun heute doch nicht, da es wahrscheinlich morgen doch klappt. Dann können wir uns nach dem Regen nochmal schon einsauen...


----------



## plattsnacker (5. Oktober 2011)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Der Winterpokal  2010/2011 geht mit *662 Punkten* an Jörg aus W.  !!!!
> 
> Es gratuliert der Rest des *WP-Teams  "Sachsenwaldpioniere" * mit 506, 344, 182 und *0* Punkten !!
> 
> ...



Moin Jungs,

nicht einmal mehr 4 Wochen, dann beginnt endlich wieder die kuschelige *Winterpokalzeit* 

Wer mit in's WP-Team möchte und noch keine Winterschuhe hat, bzw. seine Wick MediNait-Vorräte noch aufstocken muss, sollte jetzt langsam in die Hufe kommen !  

Der eine oder andere hat sich ja bereits in der Trainingsgruppenauswertung als recht konstante Wildsau qualifiziert. Darüber hinaus dürfte aber noch das eine oder andere Plätzchen im 5er-WP-Team zu ergattern sein. 

Her mit den ernsthaften Bewerbern !

Immerhin gilt es diesmal unsere 1694 Punkte vom vorigen WP zu toppen und es dem Rest der Community mal richtig zu zeigen, wo in Good Old Germany im Winter gekurbelt wird.  



Vorweihnachtliche Grüße

Chrischan


----------



## mxsilver (5. Oktober 2011)

Moin Herr Chrischan,

bewerbe mich offiziel hiermit..

Bitte um kurze Bestätigung, ob ich aufgenommen werde.

Gruß

Seb


----------



## plattsnacker (5. Oktober 2011)

mxsilver schrieb:


> Moin Herr Chrischan,
> 
> bewerbe mich offiziel hiermit..
> 
> ...



Ich denke, wenn die Zeit der Teambildung gekommen ist, sieht es zieeemlich gut aus für dich  

Aktuell kann man die Teams noch nicht zusammenstellen. Erfahrungsgemäß wenige Tage vor und nach dem 01.11. wird es gehen.

Gruss
C.


----------



## shbiker (5. Oktober 2011)

Ups,

war der Winter zwischenzeitlich zu Ende???

Egal. Ich bin auch wieder dabei. Ich muss aber dazu sagen, ich hoffe im Winter wieder ins Lauftraining zu kommen. Das gibt ja leider und völlig zu unrecht weniger Punkte.
Also, wenig Schnee und tiefgefrorende Trails und ab geht die Post....

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (5. Oktober 2011)

shbiker schrieb:


> Ups,
> 
> war der Winter zwischenzeitlich zu Ende???
> 
> ...


Lauf' einfach länger, dann gleicht es sich aus 

P.S.  Schmerz ist Schwäche, die den Körper verlässt... 

Gruss
Christian


----------



## LaZn (5. Oktober 2011)

Wird heute um 20.00 Uhr gefahren?

Lars


----------



## shbiker (5. Oktober 2011)

[Wie löscht man einen fehlerhaften Eintrag?

Weiß das jemand?


----------



## shbiker (5. Oktober 2011)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> P.S.  Schmerz ist Schwäche, die den Körper verlässt...
> 
> Gruss
> Christian



Öööööh, mmmmhhhh,

so habe ich das auch noch nicht gesehen! Also .....?
Ich frag da einfach ´mal meinen Arzt

Bis denne

Jörg


----------



## plattsnacker (5. Oktober 2011)

LaZn schrieb:


> Wird heute um 20.00 Uhr gefahren?
> 
> Lars



Nö, sonst wäre es noch in LMB...

Hoffe, du bist nicht umsonst zum Bahnhof gegurkt. 

Morgen findet NR aber statt. 


Gruss
C.


----------



## shbiker (6. Oktober 2011)

" ... mir ist da was dazwischengekommen ..."



Moin Männers,

habt ihr solch einen Schaden schon einmal gesehen. Scheint ein Stein o. ä. zwischen Zahnkranz und Speiche geraten zu sein. Einige Speichen sind zur Hälfte einfach durch. Die Kette wird es meines Erachtens nicht gewesen sein, die  würde gar nicht so tief kommen.

Zum Glück habe ich noch einen Laufradsatz.

bis nachher 

Jörg


----------



## plattsnacker (6. Oktober 2011)

shbiker schrieb:


> " ... mir ist da was dazwischengekommen ..."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moin Jörg,

du machst Sachen !   Das kommt davon, wenn man immer so gemütlich durch die Gegend dröhmelt. Eindeutig Spuren vom Zahn des gemeinen Sachsenwaldwildscheines !! 





Denk' dran, auch die Kassetten zu tauschen, sonst rappelt's anders an der Stelle...

Bis nachher
C.


----------



## HamburgerBerg (8. Oktober 2011)

Hi!

wie könnte man den Sachsenwald beschreiben, was die Strecken angeht? Ich frag nur, mit was für einem Rad ich da aufkreutzen könnte ... wo is das außerdem ganz grob? Billetal (kenn ich leider aber ebenso wenig) ? Boberger Dünen?

Landschaftlich soll es ja schön sein, also bin ich gern mal dabei 
heut wirds nichts, aber sacht gern ma Bescheid 

bis denn


----------



## shbiker (8. Oktober 2011)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> wie könnte man den Sachsenwald beschreiben, was die Strecken angeht? Ich frag nur, mit was für einem Rad ich da aufkreutzen könnte ... wo is das außerdem ganz grob? Billetal (kenn ich leider aber ebenso wenig) ? Boberger Dünen?
> 
> ...



@HamburgerBerg

Sachsenwald, das kannst Du ruhig wörtlich nehmen Ein großes zusammenhängendes Waldgebiet, typischer Weise ein Tourenrevier. Viele "Forstautobahnen", aber auch ein paar schöne Trails. Insbesondere der Trail parallel zur Bille ist schon etwas ruppig, viele Wurzeln und wellig. Südlich vom Sachsenwald erreicht man den Geesthang. Hier finden sich reichlich Trails mit schönen Abfahrten. Die Boberger Niederung stellt hier den westlichen Anfang des Geesthanges dar. Im Elbetal befinden sich die Dünen mit einigen schönen (sandigen) Trails, nach Osten hin wird´s dann welliger, mit etwas Ortskunde findet man auch hier ein paar schöne Abfahrten 

Unsere wöchentlichen Ausfahrten führen meist durch den Geesthang und den Sachsenwald. Die Boberger Niederung wird vorrangig im Winterhalbjahr angefahren, da es hier bei schlechtem Wetter etwas unkomplizierter zu fahren ist.

Wir fahren fast immer Donnerstags 20.00 Uhr ab S- Bahnhof Reinbek. Leider ist es zur Zeit dann schon dunkel, aber für den ersten Eindruck ..... .

Vielleicht bis dann einmal

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel89 (10. Oktober 2011)

Moin Moin,

da endlich mein Schaltauge gekommen ist, kann ich am Donnerstag wieder mitfahren...ich hoffe mal das Wetter bessert sich noch etwas. 

Bis dahin, Christoph


----------



## plattsnacker (10. Oktober 2011)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> da endlich mein Schaltauge gekommen ist, kann ich am Donnerstag wieder mitfahren...ich hoffe mal das Wetter bessert sich noch etwas.
> 
> Bis dahin, Christoph



Und ? War D69 von Schaltauge.de das Richtige ? Oder hast du doch von Canyon selbst eines bekommen ?

Gruss
Christian


----------



## Drahtesel89 (10. Oktober 2011)

Ja D69 war das richtige Schaltauge. Denk ich zumindest. Mein erater Schaltaugentausch. Hoffe ich hab nichts übersehen oder vergessen..wir werden es am Donnerstag sehen.

Grüße, Christoph


----------



## plattsnacker (10. Oktober 2011)

Super !  Hast du dir gleich eines als Ersatz obendrauf bestellt ?

Gruss
Christian


----------



## nearest2thepin (10. Oktober 2011)

Moin Männer,

wenn es am Donnerstag halbwegs trocken ist, bin ich mit dabei.

@Jörgi: Das Hinterrad sieht schlimm aus, und ich würde mit meiner Erfahrung sagen: Schaltwerkabriss. Man muss aber auch bedenken, dass Du ein E-Biker der ersten Generation (ohne Kettenbremse) bist, und da wird alles unbemerkt bei voller Last durch den Wolf gedreht.

Gruß
Jan


----------



## Drahtesel89 (10. Oktober 2011)

Ja hab noch eins hier liegen jetzt, dann hab ich das nächste Mal noch eins und hab keine Wartezeit. 

Grüße, Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shbiker (11. Oktober 2011)

nearest2thepin schrieb:


> @Jörgi: Das Hinterrad sieht schlimm aus, und ich würde mit meiner Erfahrung sagen: Schaltwerkabriss. Man muss aber auch bedenken, dass Du ein E-Biker der ersten Generation (ohne Kettenbremse) bist, und da wird alles unbemerkt bei voller Last durch den Wolf gedreht.
> 
> Gruß
> Jan



 Danke für dein Mitgefühl

Bis Donnerstag


----------



## nearest2thepin (13. Oktober 2011)

In der Bedienungsanleitung von Magura steht nirgendwo geschrieben, dass man die Stollen auf Bucheckern prüfen soll, wenn die Bremse schleift. Steht nirgends. Aber das Team hat das Problem im Handumdrehen gelöst.

Gute Nacht,
Jan


----------



## Spacetime (14. Oktober 2011)

Klasse Runde Gestern !


----------



## Schoberson (14. Oktober 2011)

Ich nenne mal die gestrige Runde: 

*DIE GEMEINE FAGUS SYLVATICA-TOUR*

Nun die technischen Daten:

Gesamtentfernung: 41,64 km *
Max. Geschwindigkeit: 44,10 
Gesamtzeit: 2:46,28
Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit: 15,01
Zeit in Bewegung: 2:23,37   (Ein Dank an die Buchecker!!!)
Durchschnitt in Bewegung: 17,40
Höhengewinn: 717 m
Niedrigste Höhenlage: 40
Höchste Höhenlage: 127
Minimale Steigung: - 18,8 %
Maximale Steigung: + 19,3%

* Einige Kilometer hat das Handy zwischendurch nicht aufgezeichnet. 

Wenn ich, als ausgesrochener Computer-Legastheniker es noch gebacken kriege die Tour in Google-Earth zu importieren, werde ich es posten.

Ich bin schon gespannt wie wir die nächste Tour nennen werden.


----------



## nearest2thepin (14. Oktober 2011)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Ich nenne mal die gestrige Runde:
> 
> *DIE GEMEINE FAGUS SYLVATICA-TOUR*
> 
> ...



Okay, von mir aus können wir die Tour so nennen 

Bei den Höhenmetern weiß ich nicht so recht, und 127m als höchster Punkt... wo warst Du da?

Gruß,
Jan


----------



## Schoberson (14. Oktober 2011)

nearest2thepin schrieb:


> Okay, von mir aus können wir die Tour so nennen
> 
> Bei den Höhenmetern weiß ich nicht so recht, und 127m als höchster Punkt... wo warst Du da?
> 
> ...



Leichte Zweifel sind mir bei den Werten auch gekommen. Vieleicht hat das Handy auch meine gefühlten Höhenmeter angezeigt oder die Höhenmeter aller Fahrer zusammen gerechnet. 
Wenn es sich ergiebt, könnte man ja mal einen Vergleich mit einem Garmin machen.... und wir suchen uns dann die besten Ergebnisse aus. 

Bis zur nächsten Runde

Andree


----------



## mxsilver (15. Oktober 2011)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Ich nenne mal die gestrige Runde:
> 
> *DIE GEMEINE FAGUS SYLVATICA-TOUR*
> 
> ...




Moin,

habe mal meine Daten vom ROX daneben geschrieben.. 
Also Dein Handy war auf jedenfall auf einem Höhneflug..

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## LaZn (15. Oktober 2011)

Tach, hab die Tour aufgezeichnet.

Gruß, Lars


----------



## Schoberson (15. Oktober 2011)

mxsilver schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> habe mal meine Daten vom ROX daneben geschrieben..
> Also Dein Handy war auf jedenfall auf einem Höhneflug..
> ...



... und ich hatte mich schon so gefreut, aber ich habe den Fehler gefunden. Es hat sich eine Buchecker im Höhenmesser verfangen 

Andree


----------



## shbiker (15. Oktober 2011)

Moin Männers,

ich habe heute versucht meine kleine Tochter in Sportfotografie zu unterweisen. Ein wenig Übung fehlt zwar noch aber ....

So eine Fotoaktion macht schon irgendwie Spaß. Sollten wir bei gutem Winterwetter ´mal ein WE einplanen!?

Grüßle

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nearest2thepin (15. Oktober 2011)

shbiker schrieb:


> Moin Männers,
> 
> ich habe heute versucht meine kleine Tochter in Sportfotografie zu unterweisen. Ein wenig Übung fehlt zwar noch aber ....
> 
> ...



Wer ist denn da gefahren?


----------



## shbiker (15. Oktober 2011)

nearest2thepin schrieb:


> Wer ist denn da gefahren?



Erkennst Du mich mich den nicht


----------



## rockriderSH (19. Oktober 2011)

Moin Männer,

wollte mich nur kurz vom schönen Menorca - Urlaub zurückmelden.

Tolle Insel, tolles Wetter (30 Grad warm) und toll zum Biken.

Ich habe eine kleine Ausfahrt zusammen mit meinem Schweizer Freund unternommen. Wir haben uns nicht ganz so 
tolle Räder ausgeliehen (Es gab nichts Besseres), aber wir hatten eine Menge Spaß und die Landschaft war toll !

Auf Menorca gibt es endlich dann auch mal eine vorbildliche Verkehrsführung  für Mountainbiker !! Ich habe euch als Beispiel ein Bild mit angehängt. Ich sage nur..... *NO RENNRAD* 

Bis Donnerstag auf dem Trail

Gruß

Olli


----------



## nearest2thepin (19. Oktober 2011)

Geiles Schild! Obwohl, das Piktogramm sieht mir fast wie ein Fullyrahmen aus... bist Du sicher, dass Du da fahren durftest?


----------



## Schoberson (20. Oktober 2011)

Moin zusammen,

ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich es heute pünktlich schaffe. Wartet nicht auf mich. 

Ansonsten wünsche ich einen coolen night-ride

Andree


----------



## MettiMett (20. Oktober 2011)

Das Schild gefällt mir


----------



## Drahtesel89 (20. Oktober 2011)

Moin Moin,

Ich werde heute Abend nicht dabei sein können. Ich wünsche euch trotzdem oder gerade deswegen viel Spass 

Christoph


----------



## mxsilver (20. Oktober 2011)

Moin Männers,

ich bin auch raus für heute..

Habe die Schnodderseuche gerade so einigermaßen abwenden können, da riskier ich heut Abend nichts..

Viel Spaß Euch

Sebastian


----------



## Jpui (20. Oktober 2011)

Moin Moin,

ich wollte mal wahrscheinlich mit meiner Freundin bei euch mitraddeln.

Deshalb wollte ich fragen, wasfür Lampen ihr empfehlen würdet? Wie stark muss die Wirklich sein? Reichen 40/50Lux, oder sollten es schon mehr sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shbiker (20. Oktober 2011)

Jpui schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> ich wollte mal wahrscheinlich mit meiner Freundin bei euch mitraddeln.
> 
> Deshalb wollte ich fragen, wasfür Lampen ihr empfehlen würdet? Wie stark muss die Wirklich sein? Reichen 40/50Lux, oder sollten es schon mehr sein?



Moin Jpui,

40 Lux sind schon ganz anständig, auf dem Trail aber ein wenig knapp, da die ausgeleuchtete Fläche eher zu schmal ausfällt. Wir fahren zusätzlich mit Helmlampen, alleine schon um auch in den Kurven Licht auf dem Trail zu haben! Die Helmlampen strahlen auch viel breiter als eine Fahrradlampe und sind genau deswegen im Straßenverkehr auch nicht zugelassen. Eine anständige Lampe auf dem Rad und eine auf dem Helm machen das fahren auf den schmalen Waldwege deutlich angenehmer. Es ist nicht sehr komfortabel, es geht aber auch, wenn ihr euch immer hinter einem Helmlampenträger haltet. 

Gruß

Jörg


----------



## shbiker (20. Oktober 2011)

mxsilver schrieb:


> Moin Männers,
> 
> ich bin auch raus für heute..
> 
> ...



So´n Schiet

Waren die HaBes doch zu hart am WE????

Also, gute und schnelle Genesung.

Jörg


----------



## rockriderSH (20. Oktober 2011)

Wer fährt denn nun wirklich heute Abend bei dem Sauwetter ??

Ich überlege auch, ob es nicht besser wäre, wenn ich mich vor den Ofen hocke 


Zu den angefragten Lampen kann ich nur aus Erfahrung berichten, dass alle Modelle mit einer Straßenzulassung eher für den Trail im Wald nicht geeignet sind. Ich habe auch mit solch einer Lampe angefangen und ganz schnell bemerkt wie gefährlich das werden kann.

Gruß 

Olli


----------



## shbiker (20. Oktober 2011)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Wer fährt denn nun wirklich heute Abend bei dem Sauwetter ??
> 
> Ich überlege auch, ob es nicht besser wäre, wenn ich mich vor den Ofen hocke
> 
> ...



Ich fahre!

Jörg


----------



## Spacetime (20. Oktober 2011)

bin auch dabei

philipp

P.S. ist das wetter nicht seit Juni so ?


----------



## LaZn (20. Oktober 2011)

Vorsicht, Lars kommt auch...
( Hat aber schon 30km/400hm in den Beinen heute...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nearest2thepin (20. Oktober 2011)

LaZn schrieb:


> Vorsicht, Lars kommt auch...
> ( Hat aber schon 30km/400hm in den Beinen heute...)



Och komm hör auf, Du hast Hope-Naben, Schluss mit dem Gejammer.


----------



## shbiker (20. Oktober 2011)

Schöne Runde heute.

Lars, Philipp und meine Wenigkeit. Standardrunde und diesmal genau !!!! 2 Stunden
Hat echt Spaß gemacht und war überhaupt nicht kalt

Bis denne

Jörg


----------



## shbiker (21. Oktober 2011)

Moin Männers,

Sonntag soll ja recht schönes, wenn auch herbstlich kühles Wetter herrschen!
Hat jemand Lust die Tour nach Lauenburg mitzufahren? Ca. 80 Km und rund 700 hm. Mein Vorschlag wäre gegen 11.00 Uhr zu starten. Ev. ab Wentorf Marktplatz. Rückkehr wäre dann um und bei 16.00 Uhr.

Bis denne 

Jörg


----------



## mxsilver (21. Oktober 2011)

Moin,

Lust schon, aber ich muß mich noch etwas schonen. Hab noch ein paar Antibiotika-Tablettchen liegen..

Werde weiterhin nur etwas Indoor und vielleicht ganz leicht Ga1 fahren..

Allen die fahren, viel Spaß 

Seb


----------



## Spacetime (21. Oktober 2011)

ich schaffe es warscheinlich nicht. 

Aber sind das auch trails oder Radwege ?

Gruß phil


----------



## shbiker (21. Oktober 2011)

Spacetime schrieb:


> Aber sind das auch trails oder Radwege ?
> 
> Gruß phil



Überwiegend Trails


----------



## Spacetime (21. Oktober 2011)

bin dabei


----------



## TeeKay82 (22. Oktober 2011)

Moinmoin,

Sind auch Neulinge willkommen? Ich wäre gerne dabei, da ich eh vor hatte im billetal im sachsenwald zu radeln und ihn etwas zu erkungen. War bisher 1x dort und war begeistert. Jedoch wäre es klasse eine "geführte" route mitfahren zu können. Das ist definitiv besser als umher zu irren. Falls ja, was sollten diese, speziell dann ich mitbringen, was erfahrung/können/ausdauer/ausrüstung angeht. Das ist meine erste saison nach 14 jahren fahrradlosem dasein!;-)

Gruss
Tom


----------



## Drahtesel89 (22. Oktober 2011)

Moin,

die Sonntagsrunde klingt ja nicht schlecht, aber ich werde Sonntag an der Ostsee sein..also bin ich leider wieder nicht dabei.. :/

Trotzdem viel Spass und bis hoffentlich bald...

Christoph


----------



## Spacetime (22. Oktober 2011)

wenn das klappen sollte mit der Runde brauchst du einen Helm, Getränke, Handschuhe, ggf bei der Länge ein paar Snacks 

wird aber schwer, ich habe erst vor 1-2 Monaten angefangen aber langsam klappt es mit der Ausdauer

Gruß phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shbiker (22. Oktober 2011)

TeeKay82 schrieb:


> Moinmoin,
> 
> Sind auch Neulinge willkommen? Ich wäre gerne dabei, da ich eh vor hatte im billetal im sachsenwald zu radeln und ihn etwas zu erkungen. War bisher 1x dort und war begeistert. Jedoch wäre es klasse eine "geführte" route mitfahren zu können. Das ist definitiv besser als umher zu irren. Falls ja, was sollten diese, speziell dann ich mitbringen, was erfahrung/können/ausdauer/ausrüstung angeht. Das ist meine erste saison nach 14 jahren fahrradlosem dasein!;-)
> 
> ...



Moin Tom.

Natürlich sind auch Neulinge willkommen. 
Um es noch einmal deutlich zu machen: Ich wollte nach Lauenburg, also im Elbehang nach Osten und wieder zurück.

Was deine Ausrüstung angeht:
Sicheres MTB mit Federgabel (Fully muss nicht zwingend), Ausdauer für  ca. 80 Kilometer in hügeligen Gelände - es geht stätig berauf und bergab!!! -, fahrtechnisch sind einige Abschnitte schon ein wenig anspruchsvoller, aber nicht lang, können also auch mal geschoben werden. Helm ist Pflicht!! Ansonsten bequeme Sportbekleidung. Essen (Energieriegel o.ä.) und gut zu trinken sind auch ein muss. Unterwegs gibt es auch Einkehrmöglichkeiten. Könnte mir vorstellen in Lauenburg auch noch einen Kaffee zu genießen

Ansonsten überlege dir gut, ob du diese Distanz auch wirklich schon durchhalten kannst. Die Geestkante am Elbetal sollte niemand unterschätzen. 700 Höhenmeter sind kein Witz, es addiert sich dort schon einiges auf.

@Phillip.

Kommst du mit der Bahn aus Hamburg und ist der Treffpunkt in Wentorf auf dem Marktplatz für dich zu erreichen?

Bis denne

Jörg


----------



## Spacetime (22. Oktober 2011)

Ja Treffpunkt passt, ich komme mit der Bahn hab aber navi zur Not.

Gruß phil


----------



## TeeKay82 (22. Oktober 2011)

super, hört sich gut an.

Jörg, die streckenführung stört mich nicht im geringsen. ganz im gegenteil. ich liebe neue dinge, stecken, trails usw. hauptsache nicht alleine biken.

ausrüstung ist soweit alles vorhanden. helm ist gestern eingetrudelt!  an der ausdauer dürfte es (hoffentlich ;-) ) nicht scheitern, habe schon ein paar ü100 strecken hinter mir.

nur technisch bin ich halt noch net son crack. und ich fahr erst seit ner woche klickis und war noch net im gelände damit unterwegs. aber wird schon. zur not schieb ich halt, wenns ZU technisch wird. 

ja perfekto, dann bin ich dabei. treffpunkt 11uhr marktplatz wentorf. woran erkenne ich euch denn? vielleicht wimmelt es da ja von bikern?


----------



## shbiker (22. Oktober 2011)

Ok, dann ist es also abgemacht.

Treffpunkt 11:00 Uhr am Marktplatz Casinopark in Wentorf (Ortsmitte). Wir treffen uns hier vor dem Optiker.

@ Tom.
zu erkennen sind wir am MTB und Helm. Nein, so groß ist der Markt in Wentorf nicht, wir werden uns dort schon finden.

Bis morgen 

Jörg


----------



## TeeKay82 (22. Oktober 2011)

super, dann bis morgen früh 11 uhr

tom


----------



## Spacetime (22. Oktober 2011)

Gibt es eine Adresse oder so? Marktplatz Casino ? Finde ich das?


----------



## shbiker (22. Oktober 2011)

Spacetime schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Adresse oder so? Marktplatz Casino ? Finde ich das?



Zollstraße Nr. 3. In diesem Haus ist der Optiker Hoffmann. Dort treffen wir uns.

Bis Morgen


----------



## plattsnacker (23. Oktober 2011)

shbiker schrieb:


> Zollstraße Nr. 3. In diesem Haus ist der Optiker Hoffmann. Dort treffen wir uns.
> 
> Bis Morgen



Bin dabei   

Bis gleich um 11 Uhr.

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## Jpui (23. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin auch relativer Neuling und würd heut auch gern mitfahren.

Also bis nachher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shbiker (23. Oktober 2011)

Super,

das sieht ja nach einer richtig netten kleinen Gruppe aus.

Bis nachher

Jörg


----------



## nearest2thepin (23. Oktober 2011)

Moin Männer,

das war wohl eine nette Runde heute! Lasst mal hören.

Gruß,
Jan


----------



## Jpui (23. Oktober 2011)

Ich muss sagen, dass ich auf den ersten 10km wirklich Spaß hatte, danach wurde es auf der Asphaltstrecke etwas eintönig

Muss jetzt ma gucken, wann ne neue Gabel kommt und dann bin ich wieder dabei


----------



## shbiker (23. Oktober 2011)

nearest2thepin schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> das war wohl eine nette Runde heute! Lasst mal hören.
> 
> ...



Mensch Jan,

was soll ich sagen? Wo warst Du?
Wetter war super, Sonne satt. Die Strecke toll (außer die vielen Fußgänger vielleicht), Höhenmeter satt. Der Kaffee hat geschmeckt, und der Kuchen erst. Bis auf den Bruch der Gabelbrücke bei Jpui ein perfekter Tag

Bis dann 

Jörg


----------



## Jpui (23. Oktober 2011)

Ist zufällig jemand zufällig im Aluschweißen bewandert? Dann würd ich noch provisorisch über den Winter kommen^^


----------



## TeeKay82 (23. Oktober 2011)

Männers,

der Tag war der Hammer. Selten so viel spass auf und mit einer Tour gehabt.

hier mal unsere tour von heute für jedermann incl verlinkten Fotos ;-)

http://runtastic.com/de/sport-sessions/6248091-mountain-biken-2011-10-23

1044hm?! hm...kommt das hin oder hatte mein Telefon nen Höhenflug? Es hat wohl auch mal kurz ausgesetzt, da jörg glaub ich 75km auf m Tacho hatte oder?!

War auf jedenfall super. Bin gerne wieder dabei...

gruß
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spacetime (23. Oktober 2011)

ja war klasse, bin aber fertig... 

aber naja training, training, training


----------



## plattsnacker (24. Oktober 2011)

Moin Jungs,

nachdem ich gestern kaum noch Treppen steigen konnte, kommt jetzt hier ergänzend meine Trailaufzeichnung unserer netten Runde als Anhang. 

Meine Elektronik zeigte folgende Eckdaten:

*Dauer 	        *04:43:00 h
*Distanz 	        *75,40 km
*km/h (Mittel) *	15.99 km/h
km/h (Maximum) 	43 km/h
*Höhenmeter 	*800 hm
Puls (Mittel) 	139 min-1
Puls (Maximum) 	179 min-1
Wetter 	        sonnig (Start 10:45 Uhr)


Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## plattsnacker (24. Oktober 2011)

Moin Jungs,

nochmal zur Erinnerung: 

Am *07.11.2001* beginnt endlich wieder die kuschelige *Winterpokalzeit* 

Wer mit in's WP-Team möchte und noch keine Winterklamotten hat, sollte jetzt langsam in die Hufe kommen !  

Der eine oder andere hat sich ja bereits in der Trainingsgruppenauswertung als recht konstante Wildsau qualifiziert. Darüber hinaus dürfte aber noch das eine oder andere Plätzchen im 5er-WP-Team zu ergattern sein. 

Bisher haben *mxsilver *und *shbiker *ehrgeizigen Punktesammelwillen erklärt. ( Ihr könntet Euch ab sofort im WP-Team registrieren ) 

Wer möchte noch mit ins Team ?  

( Es gilt es diesmal unsere 1694 Punkte vom vorigen WP zu toppen und es dem Rest der Community mal richtig zu zeigen, wo in Good Old Germany im Winter gekurbelt wird.   )


Winterliche Grüße

Chrischan


----------



## plattsnacker (24. Oktober 2011)

Jpui schrieb:


> Ist zufällig jemand zufällig im Aluschweißen bewandert? Dann würd ich noch provisorisch über den Winter kommen^^



Moin Dustin,

schau mal hier:  http://www.rotte-schweisstechnik.de/home.html

Viel Erfolg !!

Gruss
Christian


----------



## shbiker (26. Oktober 2011)

´nabend Männer.

Ich bin Morgen wegen einer Fortbildung auswärts unterwegs. Wenn ich rechtzeitig zurück bin komme ich um 20.00 Uhr zum Bahnhof. Wartet aber bitte nicht auf mich, wenn ich nicht da sein sollte. Vielleicht stehe ich dann ja noch irgendwo im Stau. 

Bis denne

Jörg


----------



## Schoberson (26. Oktober 2011)

Nabend wehrte Pioniere,

ich bin ab morgen ein paar Tage in Süddeutschland unterwegs und nehme mein Radl mit. Kann mir jemand verraten auf welcher Homepage oder App ich mir am besten ein paar Routen auf das Handy (Google maps) laden kann?

Erstmal besten Dank und wünsche viel Spaß am Donnerstag.

Andree


----------



## plattsnacker (27. Oktober 2011)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Nabend wehrte Pioniere,
> 
> ich bin ab morgen ein paar Tage in Süddeutschland unterwegs und nehme mein Radl mit. Kann mir jemand verraten auf welcher Homepage oder App ich mir am besten ein paar Routen auf das Handy (Google maps) laden kann?
> 
> ...




Hi Andree,

schau mal unter "Links" in unserer Interessengemeinschaft nach. Dort wirst du fündig...  


Meine Favoriten hierfür:

http://www.gps-tour.info

http://www.bikemap.de

http://www.gpsies.com


Viel Spass und Erfolg im Süden

Gruss
Christian


----------



## plattsnacker (27. Oktober 2011)

Hi Jungs,

evtl. schaffe ich es heute Abend nicht gaaanz pünktlich. Ich melde mich dann auf Handy bei euch.

Bis nachher
Chrischan


----------



## plattsnacker (27. Oktober 2011)

Ich nochmal...

*Soeben hat sich das erste Winterpokal-Team "Sachsenwaldpioniere" komplettiert !!*

*Ab dem 07.11.  geht's los !!!*

Wünsche uns allen warme Füße und einen fahrbaren Winter !!  

Bei Interesse:  
Wer initiiert die Bildung von weiteren WP-Teams aus unseren Reihen ?? 
(  "Sachsenwaldpioniere *1*"   o.ä. )

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## Schoberson (27. Oktober 2011)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Hi Andree,
> 
> schau mal unter "Links" in unserer Interessengemeinschaft nach. Dort wirst du fündig...
> 
> ...



Weltklasse. Bikemap ist ja ein Traum.
Danke für die Info.

Andree


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaZn (27. Oktober 2011)

Tach z´sammen,
also abgeneigt wäre ich nicht am WP teilzunehmen. 
Ich bin heute allerdings nicht mit dabei.

Gruß aus Mölln, Lars


----------



## Jpui (27. Oktober 2011)

Nabend, hab mir das mit dem Winterpokal mal so angeschaut. 

Hier gehts wirklich nur um Trainingszeiten? Also jegliche Zeit, die ich auf dem Rad verbringe? Ich fahre jeden Tag min. 1,5-2h zur Uni und zurück zählt das auch?^^


----------



## plattsnacker (28. Oktober 2011)

Jpui schrieb:


> Nabend, hab mir das mit dem Winterpokal mal so angeschaut.
> 
> Hier gehts wirklich nur um Trainingszeiten? Also jegliche Zeit, die ich auf dem Rad verbringe? Ich fahre jeden Tag min. 1,5-2h zur Uni und zurück zählt das auch?^^



Moin Phillipp, ja, das zählt auch ! Jede 1/4 Stunde auf dem Rad zählt, km egal. Alternative Sachen wie Laufen etc. auch, werden aber anders gewertet, siehe WP-Regeln. 
Dann mal los, gründe das nächste Team ! ( z.B. "Sachsenwaldpioniere 1"  ) und poste den Link dahin hier im Thread. Ich denke, das Team sollte auch noch 5 Leute zusammenbekommen, wenn nicht, fahrt ihr einfach etwas mehr   Da wären z.B. noch Lars, Andree u. Christoph


*Winterpokal*:  Diejenigen, die ihre Touren schon in der *Trainingsverwaltung* erfassen, brauchen dort nur ein *Häkchen bei "Winterpokal setzen"* und haben keinen weiteren Aufwand damit.


P.S. Bist du mit deiner Gabel vorangekommen ?

Gruss
Christian


----------



## Jpui (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich Dustin(nicht Phillipp^^) hab mir eine Übergangsgabel hier aus dem Forum bestellt, sollte die Tage ankommen. Ist ne  Marzocchi MXR 29er.

Nächstes Jahr kommt dann entweder ne bessere Gabel oder ein neues Rad. Ma schauen...

Hier der Link zum Sachsenwaldpioniere B-Kader


----------



## Drahtesel89 (28. Oktober 2011)

Moin Moin,

ich hab zwar zur Zeit uni-technisch relativ viel mit Bachelorarbeit etc zu tun, aber in die zweite Gruppe für den Winterpokal reihe ich mich dennoch ein, wenns gestattet ist 

Und dann würde ich sagen, machen wir den A-Kader locker fertig 

Christoph


----------



## TeeKay82 (28. Oktober 2011)

Jungs,

ich glaube ich bin auch im Team 2 dabei. Auf m Esel zu sitzen ist ja nicht das Schwerste!


----------



## plattsnacker (28. Oktober 2011)

Jpui schrieb:


> Ich Dustin(nicht Phillipp^^) hab mir eine Übergangsgabel hier aus dem Forum bestellt, sollte die Tage ankommen. Ist ne  Marzocchi MXR 29er.
> 
> Nächstes Jahr kommt dann entweder ne bessere Gabel oder ein neues Rad. Ma schauen...
> 
> Hier der Link zum Sachsenwaldpioniere B-Kader


Sorry Dustin, erst wollte ich "Tom" schreiben. Naja, so ist es, wenn du mit "alten Säcken" fährst. Die haben nicht mehr das beste Namensgedächtnis 

Dann erstmal viel Erfolg beim Einbau und Fahren mit der neuen Gabel !

Gruss
Klaus, äh Christian


----------



## Jpui (28. Oktober 2011)

@Christian: Kein Problem^^ ich hatte Arbeitskollegen, die mich nach jahren noch dennis genannt haben.

Meine Freundin ist auch im B-Kader dabei, also fehlt uns noch ein fünfter.


----------



## Drahtesel89 (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich schlage den Lars als 5. Gruppenmitglied vor....wenn er denn will?! @ LaZn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (28. Oktober 2011)

Hi Jungs,

hier unsere Pfadfinderrunde von gestern.

Aus Fehlern wollen wir ja lernen... 

Immerhin 355 Hm, 35 km, 16.7er Schnitt

Bis nächste Woche

Gruss
Christian


----------



## TeeKay82 (28. Oktober 2011)

hey christian,

das hat nicht immer was mit dem alter zutun. ich hab schon seit jahren dieses problem der namenszuordnung! ;-)

gruß
tom


----------



## Jpui (28. Oktober 2011)

@CHrsitoph: Dann meld dich mal im Team an


----------



## Drahtesel89 (28. Oktober 2011)

Oh ich dachte ich hätte mich vorhin schon angemeldet. Dann ging das übers Handy wohl nicht. Aber jetzt müsste es geklappt haben.


----------



## LaZn (28. Oktober 2011)

Tach Leute,
dann bin ich dabei in der 2. Truppe. Dann mal los....

Gruß, Lars


----------



## Drahtesel89 (31. Oktober 2011)

Hey Kameraden

es ist noch ein Platz im Siegerteam des Winterpokals frei, wie siehts aus? Wer hat Lust??

Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeeKay82 (31. Oktober 2011)

phil was ist mit dir? du wirst doch sicher auch den herbst/winter über nich vom satel kommen oder?

gruß
tom


----------



## Jpui (31. Oktober 2011)

Der letzte platz ist für meine freundin reserviert. Sorry jungs.


----------



## Drahtesel89 (31. Oktober 2011)

Achso.

naja dann machen Phil und Andre eben noch die dritte Gruppe auf ;-)

Dann kanns ab dem 7.11. ja losgehen. Machrn wir denn ne Gruppenausfahrt direkt am 7.11. abends?


----------



## Jpui (1. November 2011)

Montags kann ich leider nicht, da hab ich anderweitig training.
Aber wie siehts mit Dienstag aus? Hätte so ab 15Uhr Zeit.
Mein Gabel ist grad gekommen, jetzt nur noch schnell einbauen und los gehts


----------



## Spacetime (1. November 2011)

Was ist denn überhaupt dieser Winterpokal ? 
Trainingseinheiten sammeln usw. und wer am Ende am meisten gefahren ist ?

Ich will eigentlich nur fahren, fahren, fahren um endlich gelassen Höhenmeter zu buckeln.

Gruß phil


----------



## Drahtesel89 (1. November 2011)

@ Phil,

du hast das mit dem Winterpokal schon ganz gut zusammengefasst. Fahren, fahren, fahren und wer die längste zeit gesportelt ist, bekommt auch die meisten Punkte. Am besten du folgst mal folgendem Link:

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/

Hier findest du unter Anderem auch die Regeln, in denen ist alles beschrieben. Du musst dann nur einfach noch eine Gruppe eröffnen..

@ Dustin,

Dienstag ab 15.00 geht nicht, da ich da noch an der Uni hänge...Dienstag würde es bei mir erst so ab 18.00 gehen..ich fändes nur cool, wenn wir als Gruppe dann auch wenigstens einmal ne gemeinsame Runde drehen,aber wir haben ja dann auch noch bis März Zeit.

Horrido!
Christoph


----------



## Jpui (1. November 2011)

Ich bin erstma wieder raus... Wollte heute die neue Gabel montieren, da hab ich aber gemerkt, dass es in der cantysockelhanlterung gar kein gewinde gibt...
jetzt muss ich mir erstma ne andere Gabel besorgen...


----------



## Drahtesel89 (1. November 2011)

Oh schlecht. 

Hoffentlich kannst du die andre zurückgeben? oder gewinnbringend verhökern? Damit du nicht ganz und gar ne Fehlinvestition nun rumliegen hast (Ohne das ich Salz in offenen Wunden streuen will) Aber hast ja noch ein bisschen Zeit dein Rad fit zu kriegen.

Christoph


----------



## Schoberson (1. November 2011)

Hi,
ich hätte wohl Lust auf eine dritte Gruppe. Wer noch? Wir sollten nur nicht den Anspruch haben den Pokal zu gewinnen. Zweiter oder dritter Platz wäre für mich auch O.K. ;-)
Bis Donnerstag auf dem Trail, Andree


----------



## plattsnacker (1. November 2011)

Jpui schrieb:


> Ich bin erstma wieder raus... Wollte heute die neue Gabel montieren, da hab ich aber gemerkt, dass es in der cantysockelhanlterung gar kein gewinde gibt...
> jetzt muss ich mir erstma ne andere Gabel besorgen...



Hi Dustin,
wurde das Gewinde vielleicht vom Vorbesitzer überdreht und "fehlt" deswegen ?  Komisch ! Kannst du alternativ eine Scheibenbremse an der Gabel montieren ? Welche mit Zug statt Hydraulik gibt es für kleines Geld. Wäre dann noch die Nabe+Scheibe selbst...
Poste doch mal'n Bild von der Gabel und den Sockeln.

Kopf hoch, bald rollt + bremst es bestimmt wieder.


P.S.   Donnerstag muss ich evtl. noch wg. Infekt aussetzen. 

Gruss
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jpui (1. November 2011)

Hab mal ein wenig gegoogelt und hab nun des rätsels lösung...

Mazzorchi hat einfach ganz eigene Sockel, die durch gesteckt werden und erst auf der anderen seite in ner M6 bohrung verschraubt.
Die werden dann bestellt und dann ma schaun...


----------



## plattsnacker (3. November 2011)

Hi Jungs,

ich setze heute bei der "Hetzjagd" aus.
Fahre evtl. um 20:30 uhr mit Hans v.d.H. eine langsame "Krankenrunde"...

Bis nächste Woche
Chrischan


----------



## nearest2thepin (3. November 2011)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> 
> ich setze heute bei der "Hetzjagd" aus.
> Fahre evtl. um 20:30 uhr mit Hans v.d.H. eine langsame "Krankenrunde"...
> ...



Wenn keiner zum Jagen da ist, hab ich auch keine Lust auf Hetzjagd.

Bis nächste Woche,
Jan


----------



## Drahtesel89 (6. November 2011)

Hallo Freunde des Bergabsports...(vorallem Andre)

Ich habe gerade mal die 3 Bikeparks im Harz (Schulenberg, Braunlage und Hahnenklee) im Internet besucht und festgestellt, dass alle 3 geschlossen haben. Öffnung war zum Teil bis 31.10. Ergo: Bikeparkbesuch dieses Jahr können wir dann wohl aus den Köpfen verschwinden lassen...schade eigentlich..aber dann üben wir eben für nächstes Jahr. 

Bis dahin, Christoph


----------



## nearest2thepin (6. November 2011)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde des Bergabsports...(vorallem Andre)
> 
> Ich habe gerade mal die 3 Bikeparks im Harz (Schulenberg, Braunlage und Hahnenklee) im Internet besucht und festgestellt, dass alle 3 geschlossen haben [...] aber dann üben wir eben für nächstes Jahr.
> 
> Bis dahin, Christoph



Ich dachte, Dein Bikepark wär in der Dalbekschlucht...

Gruß,
Jan


----------



## Drahtesel89 (6. November 2011)

Wenn ich keinen richtigen Bikepark habe, dann nehm ich jede Wurzel die ich bekommen kann...auch in der Dahlbekschlucht


----------



## Schoberson (6. November 2011)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde des Bergabsports...(vorallem Andre)
> 
> Ich habe gerade mal die 3 Bikeparks im Harz (Schulenberg, Braunlage und Hahnenklee) im Internet besucht und festgestellt, dass alle 3 geschlossen haben. Öffnung war zum Teil bis 31.10. Ergo: Bikeparkbesuch dieses Jahr können wir dann wohl aus den Köpfen verschwinden lassen...schade eigentlich..aber dann üben wir eben für nächstes Jahr.
> 
> Bis dahin, Christoph


Hi Bergrunterfahrer,

auch der Bikepark in Tahle hat an diesem Wochenende seine Pforten geschlossen. Ich denke wir sollten aber schonmal einen Termin und Location für das nächste Jahr ins Auge fassen. 

Andree


----------



## TeeKay82 (7. November 2011)

Hey Members des B Kaders,

wie schauts kommenden Sonntag zeitlich bei euch aus? Was haltet ihr von gemeinsamer Punktesammelei für unser Pokalkonto?  Ich bin für alles offen und alles zu haben, hauptsache auf m Sattel.

Gruß
Tom


----------



## LaZn (7. November 2011)

Moinsen,
das hört sich gut an. Wie schaut´s mit den Habes aus? Da können wir fahrzeitmässig ordentlich Punkte sammeln, außerdem locken mich die Trails dort immer auf´s Neue.... 
Ich werde es übrigens Donnerstags zur Zeit nicht oft zum  Nightride schaffen.

Gruß, der Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jpui (7. November 2011)

Komme Sonntag erst Vormittags wieder nach HH, aber danach könnte ich wohl, müsste ich dann nochmal schauen.

Vorraussetzung ist, dass meine Cantysockel bis dahin da sind, sonst bi ich sowieso raus,


----------



## Drahtesel89 (7. November 2011)

Hey,

die Idee find ich grundsätzlich nicht schlecht. bin aber von Freitag Morgen bis Sonntag Abend nicht im Bereich. Befinde mich im Harzvorland, werde aber sicherlich einige km reißen


----------



## TeeKay82 (7. November 2011)

Hey Lars,

HaBe hört sich super an. Du müsstest mich allerdings da durchziehen;-) Ich war erst 1x dort. allerdings alleine und war total irritiert von der wegführung und bin nach ner stunde wieder abgedamft. aber wenn du dich dort auskennst, umso besser. lass uns das auf jeden fall mal vormerken.


----------



## Spacetime (8. November 2011)

bin auch am sonntag dabei


----------



## TeeKay82 (8. November 2011)

perfekt.
ich jetzt einfach mal als treffpunkt die Kärtner Hütte um 11uhr morgens in die Runde!?


----------



## TeeKay82 (8. November 2011)

achso: SELBSTVERSTÄNDLICH sind alle "Nicht-B-Kadler" am sonntag herzlich willkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jpui (8. November 2011)

Hab eben ne Mail bekommen, dass die Cantisockel lieferschwierigkeiten haben...
Ma schaun, was da noch kommt.


----------



## LaZn (8. November 2011)

Jepp, Sonntag 11 Uhr an der Kärntner Hütte. Ich bring ´ne schöne Tour mit.

Lars


----------



## Jpui (8. November 2011)

So hab jetzt mal ne Rund egebastelt und meinen alten cantisockel so umgebaut, dass der jetzt halten sollte...^^

Wollt ihr euch am So wirklich um 11uhr treffen? Macht das ma um 13 uhr, dann kann ich mit^^


----------



## LaZn (10. November 2011)

13 Uhr wird mir zu spät, hab spätnachmittags noch familiäre Verpflichtungen. 

Lars


----------



## Spacetime (10. November 2011)

geht mir leider auch so


----------



## TeeKay82 (10. November 2011)

Wie verfehlen wir uns denn nicht? Ich meine gelesen zu haben das die Hamburger Freerider sich auch ganz gerne Sonntags um diese Zeit an der Hütte treffen!;-)


----------



## plattsnacker (10. November 2011)

Moin Jungs,

wegen sonstiger Termine bin ich leider heute Abend nicht dabei :-(

Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust+Zeit, mit mir den NR in den nächsten Tagen nachzuholen ? ( Sonntag tagsüber Harburger Berge wird bei mir leider auch nix )


Viel Spaß nachher
Chrischan


----------



## gnss (10. November 2011)

Wie wäre es heute mit 1900?


----------



## LaZn (10. November 2011)

> Wie verfehlen wir uns denn nicht? Ich meine gelesen zu haben das die  Hamburger Freerider sich auch ganz gerne Sonntags um diese Zeit an der  Hütte treffen!;-)


Gaaanz einfach, ich bin der mit dem Mountainbike....
Scherz beiseite, Ich bin mit einem grau-metallic farbenen VW-Passat Kombi da. Ansonsten, Cube Bike, Glatze, immer freundlich lächelnd...
Ansonsten noch mal über PN mailen, dann gibt´s ´ne Handy-Nummer

Gruß,der Lars


----------



## Schoberson (10. November 2011)

gnss schrieb:


> Wie wäre es heute mit 1900?



19:00 ist mir leider zu früh. Ich könnte ab 19:30!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shbiker (10. November 2011)

gnss schrieb:


> Wie wäre es heute mit 1900?



Kurzfristige Terminverschiebungen haben in der Vergangenheit immer wieder ´mal zu Verdruss geführt. Last uns daher  lieber bei 20.00 Uhr bleiben.

Bis nachher

Jörg


----------



## mst82 (10. November 2011)

20 Uhr ist mir leider zu spät, wünsch euch viel Spass und gut Grip


----------



## gnss (10. November 2011)

Da ich morgen erst gegen acht beim Zahnarzt sein muß bin ich heute um 2000 dabei. Wie wäre es generell auf 1900 zu verschieben? Bis auf Schichtarbeiter und Beschäftigte im Einzelhandel müßte das doch eigentlich für jeden einmal die Woche zu schaffen sein?


----------



## shbiker (10. November 2011)

gnss schrieb:


> Da ich morgen erst gegen acht beim Zahnarzt sein muß bin ich heute um 2000 dabei. Wie wäre es generell auf 1900 zu verschieben? Bis auf Schichtarbeiter und Beschäftigte im Einzelhandel müßte das doch eigentlich für jeden einmal die Woche zu schaffen sein?



Grundsätzlich gerne,
wer ist denn generell gegen 19:00 Uhr?

Jörg


----------



## Schoberson (10. November 2011)

So, jetzt noch ein lecker Bier auf die flowige Abenderunde und nochmal ein dickes Lob an den windschattenspendenden Tourguide 

Prost


----------



## shbiker (10. November 2011)

Schoberson schrieb:


> So, jetzt noch ein lecker Bier auf die flowige Abenderunde und nochmal ein dickes Lob an den windschattenspendenden Tourguide
> 
> Prost



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Danke Martin, war einmal mehr eine schöne Runde.

Bis denne 

Jörg


----------



## Schoberson (10. November 2011)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> wegen sonstiger Termine bin ich leider heute Abend nicht dabei :-(
> 
> ...



Nabend Chrischan,

Wenn du kein Tatortgucker bist, können wir gerne am Sonntagabend durchs Gehölz brettern. Sonst passt es bei mir leider nicht. 

Bis dann, Andree


----------



## Spacetime (11. November 2011)

klasse Runde, der Anfang hat mir besonders gefallen


----------



## rockriderSH (11. November 2011)

Ich bitte um Entschuldigung aber 19:00 Uhr ist für mich nicht zu schaffen ! Übrigens bin ich nicht Schichtarbeiter und auch nicht Einzelhandelskaufmann. Aber von mir aus könnt ihr gerne um 19:00 Uhr im Winter starten, da ich bis auf Weiters sowieso nur bei Asphaltrunden im Winter und abends dabei sein werde. Wenn es dann wieder länger hell wird, wäre es schon schön, das Ganze wieder auf 20:00 Uhr zu verlegen. Sonst machen wir halt 2 Termine in der Woche. 

rockriderSH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mxsilver (11. November 2011)

Moin Männers,

ich war die letzten Male ja nun auch nicht mehr dabei.
Mir war es einfach zu spät, teilweise auch zu hetzig.. Der Spaß kam zu kurz..

Ich war teilweise erst um 23 - 23.30 Uhr zu Hause, dann duschen, runterkommen etc.  Das paßte nicht mehr mit meiner Aufstehenszeit.

Bei 19.00 Uhr ( Winter ) wäre ich dabei, im Sommer kommt man auch wieder leichter aus dem Bett.

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## Schoberson (11. November 2011)

*Thema: Zeitverschiebung*

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich denke wir sollten auf alle Rücksicht nehmen, die um 19:00 Uhr es einfach, aus welchen Gründen auch immer Beruf, Familie etc. nicht schaffen. 
Natürlich ist es schöner eine Stunde länger schlafen zu können, besonders wenn man morgens wieder früh aufstehen muss. Aber es ist nun mal auch nur eine Stunde weiniger Schlaf, an einem Tag in der Woche.

Ich werfe einfach mal einen neuen Zeitvorschlag in die Runde! Was hält die Gemeinde von *19:30*??? Vielleicht ist das für alle machbar. 

Und sollten die Fahrzeit auch wieder auf max. zwei Stunden beschränken. 

Bis dann, Andree


----------



## rockriderSH (11. November 2011)

Wie sieht's dieses Jahr eigentlich mit einem Weihnachts ToH in der Mühle aus ?


----------



## plattsnacker (11. November 2011)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Wie sieht's dieses Jahr eigentlich mit einem Weihnachts ToH in der Mühle aus ?



19 oder 20 Uhr ?  

Klasse Idee, wenn auch nicht neu, aber doch langsam dringlich in der Planung !

Bin gern dabei und schlage eine Terminfindung über Doodle vor...

Auf dem ToH sollten wir dann auch mal das Trikot-Thema wieder aufgreifen und endlich konkretisieren...

Gruss
Christian


----------



## Jpui (11. November 2011)

ICh bin Sonntag definitiv raus. Hatte das schon fast alles so umgeplant, dass ich um 11Uhr da sein könnt und dann bricht mir heut meine Felge in der Bremsfläche. Einmal Parallel zum Rand 10cm durch.
Hat jemand einen Plan, wie sowas passieren kann?


----------



## shbiker (11. November 2011)

Jpui schrieb:


> ICh bin Sonntag definitiv raus. Hatte das schon fast alles so umgeplant, dass ich um 11Uhr da sein könnt und dann bricht mir heut meine Felge in der Bremsfläche. Einmal Parallel zum Rand 10cm durch.
> Hat jemand einen Plan, wie sowas passieren kann?



Durchgebremst!!!
Ein typisches Problem bei Felgenbremsen. Nicht nur die Beläge verschleißen sondern auch die Felge selbst. Bei Scheibenbremsen muss irgendwann auch einmal die Scheibe getauscht werden. 
Ich hatte solch einen Schaden auch schon einmal. Bei moderneren Felgen wird deswegen eine kleine Nut eingefräst, die den Verschleißgrad anzeigen soll. Funktioniert bloß leider auch nicht immer. 

Viel Spaß beim schrauben

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (11. November 2011)

mxsilver schrieb:


> Ich war teilweise erst um 23 - 23.30 Uhr zu Hause, dann duschen, runterkommen etc.


Das gleiche Problem habe ich auch und Hunger bekomme ich manchmal auch noch.


----------



## TeeKay82 (12. November 2011)

Jutjut, dann können wir uns ja nicht verfehlen. Bis morgen früh. Warm anziehen, wird frisch!;-)


----------



## Spacetime (12. November 2011)

Bin am Start!


----------



## nearest2thepin (12. November 2011)

Moin Männer,

für ein Weihnachts-ToH würde ich den Winterschlaf unterbrechen und aus meinem Bau kommen, ideal wäre Fr oder Sa abend in Hannemanns Mühle bei Weizen und Körriwuäääst.

Das Trikot-Vorhaben ziehen wir durch, ich guck mich nochmal um und bring einen Vorschlag mit.

Gruß & bis bald beim ToH!
Jan


----------



## plattsnacker (12. November 2011)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Nabend Chrischan,
> 
> Wenn du kein Tatortgucker bist, können wir gerne am Sonntagabend durchs Gehölz brettern. Sonst passt es bei mir leider nicht.
> 
> Bis dann, Andree



Hi Andree,

Tatort würde ich glatt sausen lassen, wird aber bei mir trotz allem  leider doch nichts mit NR am Sonntag.

Stattdessen werde ich morgen gegen 10:30 Uhr für ca. 60-90 min. eine Runde mit meinem SWP-Nachwuchs drehen. Martin hat den jungen Wilden am letzten Sonntag schon im Krähenwald kennengelernt. Mittwoch hat er endlich sein 24"-MTB bekommen und möchte wieder eine kleine Runde drehen.

Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Lust, mit oder ohne Nachwuchs mitzukommen.

Wir starten in Reinbek-Hinschendorf und fahren Richtung Wohltorf. 

Gruss
Christian


----------



## plattsnacker (12. November 2011)

nearest2thepin schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> für ein Weihnachts-ToH würde ich den Winterschlaf unterbrechen und aus meinem Bau kommen, ideal wäre Fr oder Sa abend in Hannemanns Mühle bei Weizen und Körriwuäääst.
> 
> ...



Hi Jan,

Hauptsache die Wildsau ist drauf !  ( Nicht auf'm Teller, auf'm Trikot  )

Und eine Update unserer Website sollten wir auch als TOP aufnehmen...

Nicht zu vergessen auch die NR-Startzeit-Problematik.

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## Schoberson (13. November 2011)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Hi Andree,
> 
> Tatort würde ich glatt sausen lassen....



... aber nicht den Polizeiruf. Jetzt weiß ich auch Bescheid weswegen Du nicht konntest.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ich hoffe ihr hattet eine schöne Tour und Sohnemann hat Dir endlich mal gezeigt wie man richtig Fahrrad fährt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wenn Neulinge sich dem Weihnachtscurrywurstessen anschließen dürfen, würde ich mich gerne als Mitesser anmelden.

Gruß,

Andree


----------



## plattsnacker (13. November 2011)

Schoberson schrieb:


> ... aber nicht den Polizeiruf. Jetzt weiß ich auch Bescheid weswegen Du nicht konntest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi Andree,

Weihnachtscurrywurstessen geht klar. Terminfindung startet demnächst hier im Forum.

Tour war auch schön heute. Aber ungewohnt hell 



Gruß
Christian


----------



## plattsnacker (14. November 2011)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Wie sieht's dieses Jahr eigentlich mit einem Weihnachts ToH in der Mühle aus ?



Hi @ all,

konkret sieht's so aus:

*Bitte tragt eure Terminwünsche bez. *Weihnachts-Treffen ohne Helm  *hier ein:*


http://www.doodle.com/we82ppwrp63vtgud
​Der Termin mit den meisten Zusagen wird gewählt und dann entsprechend Tisch/e in der Mühle reserviert.  







Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## Drahtesel89 (15. November 2011)

Habe heute erfahren, dass ich am Donnerstag mal wieder nen Termin bis 21.00 habe. Kann also wieder nichtmitfahren...Zwecks ToH trag ich mich heut Abend ein..

Bis denn, Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (16. November 2011)

mxsilver schrieb:


> Moin Männers,
> 
> ich war die letzten Male ja nun auch nicht mehr dabei.
> Mir war es einfach zu spät, teilweise auch zu hetzig.. Der Spaß kam zu kurz..
> ...



Hi Sebastian + SWP-Team,

ich möchte auch kurz zu diesem Thema (NR-Startzeit) was loslassen:

Ich bin zwar derjenige, der meistens den NR-Termin ins LMB stellt. Auch derjenige, der eben erst um 20 Uhr einigermaßen streßfrei am Treffpunkt sein kann.
Ich habe aber Verständnis dafür, das es dir und vielleicht auch anderen etwas zu spät ist. Deswegen könnte ich auch damit leben, dass einige eben bereits um 19 Uhr starten würden und wir dadurch die Gruppe, zumindest im Winter, aufteilen. 
Hab also kein schlechtest Gewissen, wenn du einen 19 Uhr-Termin in LMB einstellen möchtest ! Das wäre für mich völlig ok.
In den Wintermonaten wäre da auch noch Hans v.d.H., der eben auch vor 20 Uhr beruflich bedingt nicht dabei sein kann. Im Sommer lässt es sein Job auch dann noch kaum zu. Ich würde dann halt mit ihm fahren, und evtl. weiteren 20Uhr-Startern. No Problem.

Wir würden uns bei ToH sehen und evtl. wäre ich ab und an bei der 19Uhr-Runde dabei.

Wäre doch schade und unnötig, wenn du im Winter nur wegen der zu späten Startzeit den NR sausen lassen musst.

Das es tlw. zu hetzig war, da kann ich dir nur zustimmen ! Ich finde, es sollte schon noch möglich sein, während der Fahrt ein wenig zu quatschen.
*
P.S.  Vergiss/vergesst nicht, deinen/euren Terminwunsch für die ToH-Planung einzutragen...​*
Gruss
Christian


----------



## plattsnacker (17. November 2011)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich hätte wohl Lust auf eine dritte Gruppe. Wer noch? Wir sollten nur nicht den Anspruch haben den Pokal zu gewinnen. Zweiter oder dritter Platz wäre für mich auch O.K. ;-)
> Bis Donnerstag auf dem Trail, Andree



Nu aber los Andree,

"die Teams müssen bis zum 21.11.2011 23:59 feststehen."

Neben dir und Philipp gibt es bestimmt noch mehr frostbeständige !!

War 'ne nette Runde heut' Abend.

Gruss
Christian


----------



## plattsnacker (17. November 2011)

Hi @ all,

unsere Tour von heute Abend findet ihr hier im Anhang als GPX-File
 ( anzusehen u.a. auch mit GoogleEarth )

Meine Daten:
Dauer 	        02:34:00 h
Distanz 	        41,60 km
km/h (Mittel) 	16.21 km/h
Höhenmeter 	315 Hm ( dank Krähenwald  )
Temperatur         ca. -3°C

P.S.
@Sebastian großen Dank für's pushen des WP-Teams !  Bald sind wie unter den TOP 10     --   19 Punkte, tut da nicht der Mors weh ?

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## rockriderSH (18. November 2011)

Moin Männer,

ich finde es ja unglaublich wie Team 1 der Sachsenwaldpioniere performed aber..... nur um sicher zu gehen.... es werden im Winterpokal nur die reinen Nettofahrzeiten eingetragen !! Die Zeit für den Einkehrschwung in irgendwelche Kneipen, Currywurstbuden oder Mc Donnald's werden nicht mit eingetragen. Sebastian.... Respekt !!

Bis denne 

Olli


----------



## mxsilver (18. November 2011)

Moin Moin,

ach so, und ich dachte das Duschen gehört auch dazu .

Nein , Spaß beiseite, mein Sigma Tacho zählt nur die Zeit, die ich wirklich in bewegung bin. Es war eine lange, kalte und ruhige Fahrt gestern. 

Habe allerdings tatsächlich keinen Einkehrschwung gemacht, nur zwei kurze Bananenpausen.

Kann aufgrund von erhöhten Pulswerten derzeit eh nur Grundlage fahren..

Heute werden wohl nochmal ordentlich Punkte hinzukommen.. 

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## plattsnacker (18. November 2011)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> ich finde es ja unglaublich wie Team 1 der Sachsenwaldpioniere performed aber..... nur um sicher zu gehen.... es werden im Winterpokal nur die reinen Nettofahrzeiten eingetragen !! Die Zeit für den Einkehrschwung in irgendwelche Kneipen, Currywurstbuden oder Mc Donnald's werden nicht mit eingetragen. Sebastian.... Respekt !!
> 
> ...



Shit, echt ?   Du meinst, die gemütlichen 90 min. im Dorfkrug Boberg/ gestern müssen wir rausrechnen ? Das war so nicht abgesprochen !! 


@Sebastian:
Welchen Sattel fährst du eigentlich ? 


Gruss
Christian


----------



## rockriderSH (18. November 2011)




----------



## mxsilver (18. November 2011)

SQLab 611  + Popocreme


----------



## plattsnacker (18. November 2011)

mxsilver schrieb:


> SQLab 611  + Popocreme



SQLab hab' ich auch auf'm Trekkingrad, aber Popocreme überlasse ich anderen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nearest2thepin (18. November 2011)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> SQLab hab' ich auch auf'm Trekkingrad, aber Popocreme überlasse ich anderen



Ihr Ferkel. Dafür gibt es doch Wick VapoRub.


----------



## plattsnacker (18. November 2011)

Hi A-Kader-Jungs,

ist genug, siehe Anhang, macht mal was mit Euren Familien am WoEnde 


P.S.   *ToH:*   Habe von Hannemann's Mühle die Aussage bekommen, dass vor dem 10.12. mit einer Wiedereröffnung nicht zu rechnen ist und bis dahin keine Tischreservierungen angenommen werden können.

*Bitte unterstützt mich mal mit bei der Suche/Reservierung nach einem anderen geeigneten Schuppen !!*
( Das Restaurant "Dubrovnik" in Reinbek/Täbyplatz könnte uns am 03.12. ab 21 Uhr genügend Plätze anbieten. Bis ca. 0:30 Uhr/1:00 Uhr wären wir dort gern gesehen. Sollten wir dort zuschlagen? )

Gruss
Christian


----------



## Spacetime (19. November 2011)

ich bin für das Gröninger, kann aber auch gut verstehen wenn euch Speckgürtel-Leuten das zu weit ist !!


----------



## nearest2thepin (19. November 2011)

Moin Männer,

verständlich, wenn sich Großstadt- ääh... Neustadtindianer für das Gröninger stark machen. Dann schlag ich mal das Locks vor.

Wir könnten aber auch einen schönen Abend ganz gediegen in Waldesruh verbringen, für den gestandenen Sachsenwaldpionier vermutlich eine der ersten Adressen.

Gruß,
Jan


----------



## Spacetime (20. November 2011)

waldesruh sieht gut aus, da kommen wir doch auch oft vorbei oder ?


----------



## nearest2thepin (20. November 2011)

Spacetime schrieb:


> waldesruh sieht gut aus, da kommen wir doch auch oft vorbei oder ?



Ja, Waldesruh ist meistens auf unserem Speiseplan. Ich tue mich immer ein bisschen schwer, wenn wir die knusprigen Enten jedesmal achtlos rechts liegen lassen.

Gruß,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (20. November 2011)

Mahlzeit zusammen,

steht der 03.12. als Termin denn jetzt fest?

Das Gröninger finde ich zu laut und würde auch die knusprige Ente im Waldesruh oder den Balkanteller im Dubrovnik vorziehen. Hauptsache das Bier ist ordentlich!!! :

Gruß, 
Andree


----------



## Drahtesel89 (20. November 2011)

Tach zusammen,

ich find ebenfalls, dass die Ente im Waldesruh eine gute Option wäre. 

Hab heut rausgefunden, dass mein Hund Singletrails liebt. Wir waren in den HaBe's und Yuka ist mir wie ne blöde auf den Trails hinterhergerannt  Wir hatten also beide unseren Spass 

Christoph


----------



## shbiker (20. November 2011)

Moin Männers,

mir würde sowohl das "Waldesruh" als auch das "Dubrovnik" zusagen. Haben beide etwas gemütliches. Mit der dann späteren Startzeit kann ich auch gut leben. Hauptsache nicht zu laut.

Jan, ich komme auch gerne nach Poppenbüttel, aber nur wenn es dort einen guten Fahrradständer gibt

Bis denne

Jörg


----------



## plattsnacker (20. November 2011)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Mahlzeit zusammen,
> 
> steht der 03.12. als Termin denn jetzt fest?
> 
> ...



Ok, bis jetzt haben wir die meisten Terminübereinstimmungen für den 03.12., demnacht betrachte ich den Termin mal als gesetzt. 

Bevor es irgendwann gar keine Plätze mehr gibt, da auch andere in diesen Wochen ihre Weihnachtsfeierei zelebrieren, sollten wir in den nächsten Tagen Nägel mit Köpfen machen. 

Gröninger wäre mir auch zu laut. Möchte mich mit euch auch unterhalten können und nicht NUR Bier trinken 

Waldesruh ist IMO ein wenig "overdressed" und schlechter ohne Auto erreichbar.

Dubrovnik bietet sehr nette Atmosphäre, reichhaltiges, leckeres Essen preislich ok, sowie genügend Parkplätze auf dem Tabyplatz, HVV-Bus vor der Tür, zur Not auch vom Bahnhof Reinbek zu Fuß, oder mit Taxi erreichbar. Plätze wären dort ab 21 Uhr vorhanden. 

*Update:*
Ich habe eben nochmal gegoogelt und in Reinbek 3 min. zu Fuß von der S-Bahn im http://www.lastella-ristorante.de/ tatsächlich für max. 15 Leute Plätze reserviert bekommen. Sollte es Euch nicht zusagen und ihr könnt was besseres reservieren, sage ich dort halt wieder ab. 
Jedenfalls können wir jetzt erstmal Datum und Uhrzeit wie geplant halten und keiner muss nach dem Bierchen mit dem Auto fahren...

Auf dem Rückweg zur S-Bahn gibt's dann auch noch den Beerpub http://www.john-o-groats.de/. Am 03.12. dort bei freiem Eintritt "Rock 35", siehe Website/Aktuelles.

S-Bahn zurück nach HH:
HVV-Fahrplan S21 ab Reinbek

Gruss
Christian


Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## plattsnacker (20. November 2011)

shbiker schrieb:


> Moin Männers,
> 
> mir würde sowohl das "Waldesruh" als auch das "Dubrovnik" zusagen. Haben beide etwas gemütliches. Mit der dann späteren Startzeit kann ich auch gut leben. Hauptsache nicht zu laut.
> 
> ...



Hi Jörg,

hast du in Bad Oldesloe nichts gefunden ?  Du warst doch nicht etwa nur wegen des Winterpokals dort, um Sebastian mit einem Pünktchen zu überbieten ???  

Gruss
C.


----------



## shbiker (21. November 2011)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Hi Jörg,
> 
> hast du in Bad Oldesloe nichts gefunden ?  Du warst doch nicht etwa nur wegen des Winterpokals dort, um Sebastian mit einem Pünktchen zu überbieten ???
> 
> ...


 

Bad Oldesloe hat schöne kleine Restaurants. Aber keine vernünftigen Fahrradständer


----------



## TeeKay82 (21. November 2011)

ich kann leider nicht teilnehmen, dank meines "tollen" jobs und den damit verbundenen beschissenen arbeitszeiten! :-(


----------



## Spacetime (22. November 2011)

komm doch einfach später dazu


----------



## Jpui (22. November 2011)

Der 3.12. ist jetzt fix? Schade... Bin an dem Tag beim Handball in der O2World...


----------



## plattsnacker (22. November 2011)

Jpui schrieb:


> Der 3.12. ist jetzt fix? Schade... Bin an dem Tag beim Handball in der O2World...


Hi Dustin,
Handball ist immer mal wieder. So ein ToH mit den SWP's ist aber ein ziemlich seltenes Ereignis, da wir eigentlich die WP-Teamergebnisse hochhalten müssen 

Der 3.12. war der Tag mit den meisten Terminübereinstimmungen. Sogar DU hast zugesagt 

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jpui (22. November 2011)

Ich weiß, es hat sich aber heute rausgestellt, dass ich nen platz in der o2loge gewonnen habe...


----------



## TeeKay82 (23. November 2011)

phil, daran hab ich auch schon gedacht.

allerdings müsste ich dazu ja fest zusagen, damit die plätze geplant werden können. und fest zusagen kann ich nicht.

arbeite mal an einem adventswochenende von 9-21uhr in nem großen elektrofachmarkt, danach geht nicht mehr viel ;-)


----------



## Spacetime (23. November 2011)

setz dich halt einfach dazu ohne zu reservieren, das passt schon Tom


----------



## plattsnacker (23. November 2011)

TeeKay82 schrieb:


> phil, daran hab ich auch schon gedacht.
> 
> allerdings müsste ich dazu ja fest zusagen, damit die plätze geplant werden können. und fest zusagen kann ich nicht.
> 
> arbeite mal an einem adventswochenende von 9-21uhr in nem großen elektrofachmarkt, danach geht nicht mehr viel ;-)



Hi Tom,

ich habe für 10-15 Leute reserviert. 10 haben bisher zugesagt. Wir rücken dann zusammen, damit du dich nach dem Tag beim Bierchen entspannen kannst...

P.S. Bin mir nicht sicher, wann die letzte S-Bahn Richtung HH fährt. Aber das findet ihr schon selbst raus 

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## TeeKay82 (23. November 2011)

we`ll see. Vielleicht hab ich an dem Tag ja meinen Spontanen Geh ich halt freitag mal früh zu bett, vielleicht hilfts ja.

aber mal zum wesentlichen: wie schauts sonntag aus? phil und ich planen morgens (bei passendem Wetter) HaBe, suchen nur noch nen Guide, damits auch spass bringt und ich meinem neuen Bock uneingeschränkt die Sporen geben kann;-) Und natürlich sind alle die Lust und Laune und Zeit haben herzlich willkommen.

Lars, wie schauts bei dir aus? Sonntag mal die andere HaBe tour mit Panzertrail ect.?!


----------



## LaZn (24. November 2011)

Tach Leute, 
jetzt häng´ich mich hier auch mal wieder mit rein. Zum ToH komme ich leider nicht, da ich schon ´ne andere Weihnachtssauferei...ääääh-feier hab. Für den Sonntag in den HaBe kann ich erst Samstag verbindliche Aussagen treffen, da ich morgenabend meinen geliebten Zahnarzttermin wahrnehmen werde. ( Große Inspektion...) Wenn ich dann Sonntag noch nicht fit bin,bzw. dann noch keine gefrorenen Energieriegel kauen kann, dann ist´s eben schlecht. 
Werd Samstag aber noch mal bescheid geben.

Gruß, der Lars


----------



## Jpui (26. November 2011)

Ich hab mich zum Sonntag erstma nciht geäußert, da ich nicht wusste, ob ich bis dahin wieder rollen kann.

Aber gestern ist endlich mein SLX Laufradsatz gekommen, der auch gleich einmal ausprobiert wird.

Morgen könnte ich nur, wenn es gegen ca. 9Uhr losgeht, da ich um 14:30Uhr wieder in Ohlstedt sien muss und da brauch ich dann ja noch ein bissl hin. Wenn wir dann erst gegen 11Uhr losraddeln lohnt sich für mcih leider die anfahrt nicht


----------



## LaZn (27. November 2011)

Tach zusammen,
für mich hat sich die Radel-Saison erledigt.Bin gestern auf meiner Tour um die lauenburgischen Seen ein wenig verunglückt und hab leider Schlüsselbein,Rippen,Schulter gebrochen. Also denkt dran, das nasse Laub im Wald ist sehr rutschig...
Aber die Punkte von gestern trag´ ich trotzdem noch ein...

gruß aus mölln, der lars


----------



## rockriderSH (27. November 2011)

Moin Lars,

oh mein Gott !! Was für ein Riesenmist !! Es tut mir für dich sehr leid !!
Ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen, wie du dich jetzt fühlst !! Ich hoffe, die Schmerzen sind nicht all zu schlimm, aber bei der Anzahl von Verletzungen eher unwahrscheinlich. Ich wünsche dir gute Besserung und hoffe, dass es gut mit der Heilung vorangeht !! In welchem Krankenhaus liegst du ? Alles gute du alter Sachsenwaldpionier !! Gruß Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jpui (27. November 2011)

Auch von mir gute Besserrung!


----------



## Schoberson (27. November 2011)

Tach Lars,

was für ein Schiet. Auch ich wünsche Dir eine gute und schnelle Besserung und einigermaßen erträgliche Nächte.

Gruss, Andree


----------



## nearest2thepin (27. November 2011)

Hallo Lars,

das ist großes Pech und tut mir leid für Dich! Wünsche Dir und Deinem Umfeld alles Gute (Wasserkistenschleppen entfällt für Dich b.a.w.) und hoffe, dass Du Dir das Fahrradfahren dadurch nicht vermiesen lässt. Schwacher Trost: Der Winter steht eh vor der Tür, und mal ehrlich, wer will schon im Keller auf die Rolle?!

Gute Besserung und auf bald!
Jan


----------



## Spacetime (28. November 2011)

Gute Besserung! auch von mir Lars. 

Wie lange dauert sowas ?

Gruß Phil


----------



## plattsnacker (28. November 2011)

LaZn schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> für mich hat sich die Radel-Saison erledigt.Bin gestern auf meiner Tour um die lauenburgischen Seen ein wenig verunglückt und hab leider Schlüsselbein,Rippen,Schulter gebrochen. Also denkt dran, das nasse Laub im Wald ist sehr rutschig...
> Aber die Punkte von gestern trag´ ich trotzdem noch ein...
> 
> gruß aus mölln, der lars



Hi Lars,

"ein wenig verunglückt" ? Was muss dir denn passieren, wenn du "richtig" verunglückst ?  So langsam kommen die Einschläge immer dichter, bald fahre ich aus vorsichtsgründen wieder Dreirad, wenn das so weitergeht  !

Ich wünsche Dir eine schnellen, kompletten Heilungsverlauf und danach hoffentlich wieder angstfreies MTBen mit uns !

Wie ist es passiert ?  Laub in der Kurve auf Asphalt ?

Gute Besserung wünscht Dir 
Chrischan


----------



## mxsilver (28. November 2011)

LaZn schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> für mich hat sich die Radel-Saison erledigt.Bin gestern auf meiner Tour um die lauenburgischen Seen ein wenig verunglückt und hab leider Schlüsselbein,Rippen,Schulter gebrochen. Also denkt dran, das nasse Laub im Wald ist sehr rutschig...
> Aber die Punkte von gestern trag´ ich trotzdem noch ein...
> 
> gruß aus mölln, der lars



Moin Lars,

auch von mir alles Gute und schnelle Genesung..

Laß Dich nicht unterkriegen

Gruß 

Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel89 (30. November 2011)

Nabend Männer,

um nochmal das ToH anzusprechen...

Der 3.12. um 20.00 im Lastello in Reinbek ist jetzt fix? oder hab ich was entscheidendes nicht mitbekommen? 

Grüße


----------



## plattsnacker (30. November 2011)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> Nabend Männer,
> 
> um nochmal das ToH anzusprechen...
> 
> ...



Hi,

ja, wir treffen uns am *03.12. um 20 Uhr* im 

*La Stella
Am Rosenplatz 2, 21465 Reinbek
*







http://www.lastella-ristorante.de


http://maps.google.com/maps?q=LA%20STELLA%20-%20Ital.%20Restaurant%2C%20Am%20Rosenplatz%202%2C%2021465%20Reinbek

Wir haben *12 reservierte*, zusammenhängende *Plätze*. Ich habe heute nochmal die Bestätigung am Telefon eingeholt.

P.S.  Morgen bin ich NICHT beim NR.

Wir sehen uns also am Sa um 20 Uhr oder vorher auf der Tagestour, s.u.

Gruss
Christian


----------



## plattsnacker (30. November 2011)

Am Samstag ab ca. 11 Uhr werde ich voraussichtlich vorbereitend zum "großen Fressen" beim ToH auf unserer "Hausrunde" einige Kalorien verbrennen. Ein Freund aus NRW wird mit mir fahren. Vielleicht hat ja der eine oder andere Zeit und Lust, mitzufahren ???  Wenn das Wetter in den Stunden trocken bleibt, könnte ich mir auch vorstellen, den Billetrail im Sachsenwald noch dranzuhängen.

Ich stelle einfach mal einen Termin in LMB ein und hoffe auf weitere Mitfahrer ...

Treffpunkt wäre also S-Bahn Reinbek, 11 Uhr, vorausgesetzt es hat sich bis 10:45 Uhr jemand in LMB gemeldet. Sonst starten wir direkt ab Schatzkammer.


Gruss

Christian


----------



## Spacetime (1. Dezember 2011)

kommt heute überhaupt jemand zum nightride ?


----------



## Schoberson (1. Dezember 2011)

Spacetime schrieb:


> kommt heute überhaupt jemand zum nightride ?



Ich bin heute leider nicht dabei. 
Andree


----------



## shbiker (1. Dezember 2011)

Spacetime schrieb:


> kommt heute überhaupt jemand zum nightride ?



Ich werde dort sein. Wir sehen dann einmal wie das Wetter  tatsächlich ist und entscheiden wohin (Kneipe oder Trail)

Bis nachher

Jörg


----------



## Spacetime (1. Dezember 2011)

bis später Jörg


----------



## Spacetime (2. Dezember 2011)

meine Regenklamotten liegen immer noch im Auto


----------



## plattsnacker (2. Dezember 2011)

Spacetime schrieb:


> meine Regenklamotten liegen immer noch im Auto




Fährst du'n Cabrio ?


-----------------------------

Morgen früh will wohl keiner mit uns spielen, was ?  ( siehe LMB )
Na dann eben bis morgen Abend beim ToH.


Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## plattsnacker (3. Dezember 2011)

Moin,  wegen des Regens verschieben wir unsere Tour heute erstmal auf 15 Uhr. Wenn es dann noch regnet,  fällt es evtl.  ganz aus.  

Gruss Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel89 (4. Dezember 2011)

Moin Moin,

halte fest: schönes Treffen gestern. Sehr gesellige Runde, hat Spass gemacht. Habe gerade nochmal mit meiner Frau gesprochen und das mit dem Fotografieren geht auf jeden Fall klar und Sportbilder in Bewegung sind auch kein Problem meint sie. Nun brauchen wir nur die Trikots für die Fotos und bisschen besseres Wetter....
Und wegen der Nummer mit der Zeitung: Sie kennt da ein paar Leute von der Bergedorfer Zeitung und sie wird die mal fragen ob und wie das was wird und an wen wir uns wenden sollen. Ich bleib da mal dran.

Viel Spass in den HaBe's und keine Stürze! Allen anderen einen gemütlichen zweite Advent.

Christoph


----------



## Catsoft (4. Dezember 2011)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> Und wegen der Nummer mit der Zeitung: Sie kennt da ein paar Leute von der Bergedorfer Zeitung und sie wird die mal fragen ob und wie das was wird und an wen wir uns wenden sollen. Ich bleib da mal dran.
> 
> Christoph



Moin!

Was mit der Zeitung? Ihr wollt doch nicht etwa einen Bericht pushen?

Robert


----------



## Drahtesel89 (4. Dezember 2011)

Wir müssen ja neue Leute akquirieren, damit wir eine noch größere Gruppe werden


----------



## Catsoft (4. Dezember 2011)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> Wir müssen ja neue Leute akquirieren, damit wir eine noch größere Gruppe werden



Wenn das bei dem Ruf der MTBler nicht nach hinten los geht


----------



## nearest2thepin (4. Dezember 2011)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Wenn das bei dem Ruf der MTBler nicht nach hinten los geht



Hallo Robert,

die Sachsenwaldpioniere sind eine grandiose Truppe. Wir freuen uns immer über neue Mitfahrer, und wenn Du Dich mit der PR-Beratung reinquatschen wolltest, weil Du eigentlich mal mitfahren willst, dann komm doch vorbei, s. LMB.

Viele Grüße,
Jan


----------



## shbiker (5. Dezember 2011)

nearest2thepin schrieb:


> Hallo Robert,
> 
> die Sachsenwaldpioniere sind eine grandiose Truppe. Wir freuen uns immer über neue Mitfahrer, und wenn Du Dich mit der PR-Beratung reinquatschen wolltest, weil Du eigentlich mal mitfahren willst, dann komm doch vorbei, s. LMB.
> 
> ...


 

Ganz von  der Hand zu weisen sind die Bedenken aber leider auch nicht. Sollten wir aber noch einmal in Ruhe abwägen.

Jörg


----------



## plattsnacker (5. Dezember 2011)

shbiker schrieb:


> Ganz von  der Hand zu weisen sind die Bedenken aber leider auch nicht. Sollten wir aber noch einmal in Ruhe abwägen.
> 
> Jörg



Das stimmt völlig. Jedem wird es nicht gefallen, das wir im Wald biken. Sollten wir es deshalb aber verheimlichen müssen ?  Schließlich richten wir keinen Schaden an, sondern nutzen ja nur die vorhandenen Wege, wie im Waldgesetz für das Land Schleswig-Holstein beschrieben.

Mir gefällt es auch nicht, das meine Kinder Hundeshize unterm Schuh haben, wenn wir aus dem Krähenwald kommen. Trotzdem dürfen die Hundebesitzer auch den Wald nutzen.

Ist alles gut abzuwägen. Denke, wir sollten die Diskussion bzw. den Entwurf gemeinsam als Thread in unserer Interessensgruppe fortsetzen und dort zum Ergebnis kommen...

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## Schoberson (5. Dezember 2011)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> halte fest: schönes Treffen gestern. Sehr gesellige Runde, hat Spass gemacht. Habe gerade nochmal mit meiner Frau gesprochen und das mit dem Fotografieren geht auf jeden Fall klar und Sportbilder in Bewegung sind auch kein Problem meint sie. Nun brauchen wir nur die Trikots für die Fotos und bisschen besseres Wetter....



Hi Christoph,

schön zuhören, dass Deine Frau das Fotoshooting übernehmen will. 

Ich hatte das große Glück und habe den mtb-Fotografen Hoshi mal kennen gelernt. Wie ich finde, macht er tolle, stimmungsvolle Bilder. Vieleicht findet sie ja ein paar Anregungen unter :

http://hoshi-k-yoshida.dbap.de/SID=siade135a5ac551a179016b8fef0c3b2/ 
(die Seite aufzurufen dauert eine halbe Ewigkeit, es lohnt sich aber zuwarten)



Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> Viel Spass in den HaBe's und keine Stürze! Allen anderen einen gemütlichen zweite Advent.



Der Ausritt in den HaBe´s war zwar mein erster mit dem mtb, aber bestimmt nicht der letzte. Hat schon echt Spaß gemacht, genau so wie der Abend davor. 
Und nochmals ein großes Dankeschön an den plattschnacker für die Orga.

Gruss 
Andree


----------



## Drahtesel89 (5. Dezember 2011)

Hey Andree,

coole Seite! Ich zeige sie ihr nachher gleich, vllt hat sie ja gleich einige Ideen genau. 

Wir sollten uns auch Gedanken über ein paar coole Spots machen,damit wir nach dem Winter, bzw bei besserem Wetter und mit den neuen Trikots auch voll loslegen können. Wenn wir die Fotos nicht für die Zeitung nehmen können wir sie ja auch einfach für den eigenen Bedarf oder fürs Forum nutzen. 
Ich fand z.B. die Idee von Jan nicht schlecht mit dem Wall, geht ja neben dem Video auch sicher paar coole Fotos zu schießen...vllt können wir ja hier noch einige Ideen sammeln.

Ich versuche diese Woche auch wieder mitzufahren, hab am letzten Wochenende ordentlich getippt und bin bald mit meiner Bachelorarbeit durch 

Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shbiker (7. Dezember 2011)

Moin Nightrider,

ich habe gerade die Wetterberichte für Morgen Abend gecheckt. Es reicht wohl nicht nur mit wasserdichter Kleidung los zu fahren, sie sollte auch aerodynamisch sein. Also Morgen Abend auf Wind und Schauer einstellen.

bis denne

Jörg


----------



## plattsnacker (7. Dezember 2011)

shbiker schrieb:


> Moin Nightrider,
> 
> ich habe gerade die Wetterberichte für Morgen Abend gecheckt. Es reicht wohl nicht nur mit wasserdichter Kleidung los zu fahren, sie sollte auch aerodynamisch sein. Also Morgen Abend auf Wind und Schauer einstellen.
> 
> ...



Wünsche euch viel Spaß!  Haltet das WP-Teamergebnis hoch ;-) 
grüße aus HB
chrischan


----------



## Schoberson (8. Dezember 2011)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Wünsche euch viel Spaß!  Haltet das WP-Teamergebnis hoch ;-)
> grüße aus HB
> chrischan


Moin Chrischan,

ich bin heute beruflich auch in HB. Ich schätze, dass ich gegen 16:30 wieder zurück fahre und könnte dich mitnehmen. Natürlich nur, wenn du dann mit zum nightride kommst ;-) 

Freue mich schon auf die abendliche Schlammschlacht,
Andree


----------



## plattsnacker (8. Dezember 2011)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Moin Chrischan,
> 
> ich bin heute beruflich auch in HB. Ich schätze, dass ich gegen 16:30 wieder zurück fahre und könnte dich mitnehmen. Natürlich nur, wenn du dann mit zum nightride kommst ;-)
> 
> ...



Hi Andree,

sitze bis 17 Uhr fest in der Fortbildung. Habe bereits Zugticket in der Tasche. Trotzdem danke für's Angebot. NR klappt so oder so nicht, da noch Besuch @home.

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## Spacetime (8. Dezember 2011)

Ich schaffe es heute nicht ... Weihnachtsfeier


----------



## Schoberson (8. Dezember 2011)

Fahrrad und Fahrer sind geduscht, das Feierabendbier getrunken und für den nächsten Nightride angemeldet. Auch wenn das Wetter für den A. ist, Spaß gemacht hats trotzdem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nearest2thepin (11. Dezember 2011)

Moin Männer,

stellt bitte das Avent-Fläschchen oder den Pastinakebrei zur Seite, denkt bitte für ein paar Minuten mal nicht an geile Vorbauten (die für's Fahrrad natürlich), sondern ruft einfach Eure *E**-Mails* ab und meldet Euch bei mir.

Es grunzt
Jan


----------



## mxsilver (11. Dezember 2011)

Moin Jan,

geht erst morgen, da das meine Firmenemail ist, und ich am WE sehr ungern ins Büro fahre..

@all :

Wie würde es bei Euch aussehen, wenn wir am 23.12.11 einen N8ride in den Heiligabend machen? (ganz ruhig und ohne Gas.............)

So könnte man noch den einen oder anderen Treffen, der im moment nicht mitfährt.. 

Gruß

Seb


----------



## Drahtesel89 (11. Dezember 2011)

Jan meintest du die Email, welche uns schon vor Tagen ereilt hat und war das heute nur ein reminder für diejenigen,welche sich noch net gemeldet haben? Oder hast du nochmal eine neue geschickt? 

CHristoph


----------



## nearest2thepin (11. Dezember 2011)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> Jan meintest du die Email, welche uns schon vor Tagen ereilt hat und war das heute nur ein reminder für diejenigen,welche sich noch net gemeldet haben? Oder hast du nochmal eine neue geschickt?
> 
> CHristoph



Deine Antwort hab ich schon, ist eingetragen!


----------



## Drahtesel89 (11. Dezember 2011)

Läuft


----------



## LaZn (12. Dezember 2011)

Tach,
geile Sache das..., mit den Trikots meine ich. Ich hab was von Nightride in den Heiligabend gehört...? Bis dahin werde ich wohl wieder bedingt einsatzbereit sein zur nächtlichen Jagd....

Es grüßt im Heilungsprozess, der Lars


----------



## plattsnacker (12. Dezember 2011)

LaZn schrieb:


> Tach,
> geile Sache das..., mit den Trikots meine ich. Ich hab was von Nightride in den Heiligabend gehört...? Bis dahin werde ich wohl wieder bedingt einsatzbereit sein zur nächtlichen Jagd....
> 
> Es grüßt im Heilungsprozess, der Lars



Hi Lars,

freut mich ja sehr, in so kurzer Zeit nach DEM Sturz schon wieder was positives von dir zu lesen.

Möchtest du etwa im blattgefederten Kinderhänger bei mir mit ?

Was hast du denn für Mittelchen vom Doc bekommen, das du nach DER Diagnose schon wieder fahren kannst/willst ?

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## LaZn (12. Dezember 2011)

> Möchtest du etwa im blattgefederten Kinderhänger bei mir mit ?


 Yeeeehaaaa...dann fahren wir aber in die Harburger Berge....
Wozu braucht man ´nen Doc? Der hat nur festgestellt, was alles im Eimer ist, zum Genesen braucht man ´n Bike...

Passt schon alles, noch ca. 2 Wochen, dann werd´ich mal vorsichtig wieder in die Pedale treten.


----------



## plattsnacker (12. Dezember 2011)

LaZn schrieb:


> Yeeeehaaaa...dann fahren wir aber in die Harburger Berge....
> Wozu braucht man ´nen Doc? Der hat nur festgestellt, was alles im Eimer ist, zum Genesen braucht man ´n Bike...
> 
> Passt schon alles, noch ca. 2 Wochen, dann werd´ich mal vorsichtig wieder in die Pedale treten.



Sachma, kann es sein, das nur die Stengel der Laubblätter, auf denen du gerutscht bist, diverse Frakturen erlitten hatten, und nicht du ?


----------



## TeeKay82 (12. Dezember 2011)

Lars,

und ich dachte schon ich wäre bikesüchtig! ;-)

@TOPIC: super idee, wäre ich gerne dabei, wenn ich da nicht arbeiten müsste!-.- ebenso heiligabend...

...naja, es wird schon noch gelegenheiten geben mit den pionieren mitzufahren. 

greetz
tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (15. Dezember 2011)

Heute habe ich erfahren was ein richtiger Dirt-biker ist...

@ spacetime: Ist deine Lampe wieder einsatzbereit?


----------



## shbiker (16. Dezember 2011)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Heute habe ich erfahren was ein richtiger Dirt-biker ist...
> 
> @ spacetime: Ist deine Lampe wieder einsatzbereit?


 
Richtige dirt - biker sind mehr in der Luft als im Matsch, wir waren gestern abend die "ECHTEN" Dirtbiker. Hat trotz allem echt Spaß gemacht.

@Phillip: sieh zu dass Du nach dem Löten alles wieder sicher wasserdicht verschlossen bekommst. Sonst gibts es noch einen Kurzschluss im _finsteren_ Wald

Bis denne

Jörg


----------



## Spacetime (16. Dezember 2011)

ich habe hope bereits eine email geschickt mal sehen wie das jetzt läuft, da die ja in England sitzen. Es gibt aber glaube ich eine Niederlassung in München. Naja fahren hätte ich gestern ja schon wieder können!!! die beiden Magicshine funktionieren prima!!!!  in Wohnung.... 

nächsten Donnerstag bin ich wieder dabei...

P.S. die Lampen sollte man halt nur dann auch zum Nightride mal mitnehmen....


----------



## plattsnacker (16. Dezember 2011)

Ihr Ferkel !   Gern hätte ich mit die Wildsau gespielt, aber gestern klappte leider nicht.
Hoffentlich nächste Woche..

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## shbiker (16. Dezember 2011)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Ihr Ferkel !   Gern hätte ich mit die Wildsau gespielt, aber gestern klappte leider nicht.
> Hoffentlich nächste Woche..
> 
> Gruss
> Chrischan



Du hast da echt etwas verpasst. Hätte echt gut zum Eber auf dem Trikot gepasst.

oink, oink


----------



## TeeKay82 (16. Dezember 2011)

Phil, deine Hope schon im Eimer?

Meine Lampe ist dann letzte Woche geliefert worden, die Freude war gross, funktionierte auch prima, bis ich das Verlängerungskabel anschloss. Resultat: Verlängerungskabel defekt, also wieder alles zurück! -.-


----------



## shbiker (17. Dezember 2011)

mxsilver schrieb:


> @all :
> 
> Wie würde es bei Euch aussehen, wenn wir am 23.12.11 einen N8ride in den Heiligabend machen? (ganz ruhig und ohne Gas.............)
> 
> ...



Bisher ist ja noch keine wirkliche Reaktion auf diesen Vorschlag erfolgt. Ich habe gerade die Langzeit - Wetterprognosen gecheckt. Danach wird es zu Weihnachten wieder milder aber auch feuchter. Wenn die Wetterfrösche recht behalten würde der N8right am 23.12 relativ feucht werden! 
Wagen wir es trotzdem den Termin auf Freitag zu verschieben und uns so sportlich in die Feiertage zu verabschieden?

Ich sage nur eins:

Oink, oink

Jörg


----------



## plattsnacker (17. Dezember 2011)

Hi,
am 23.12. würde es bei mir nicht mehr klappen. Da braucht der Weihnachtswichtel schon meine/unsere starke Unterstützung.

Ob ich vorher noch fahren werde, steht in den Sternen. Scheinbar folgen erstmal ein paar Kranktage... 

Gruss 
Chrischan


----------



## nearest2thepin (18. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Sebastian,

den 23. kann ich nicht freischaufeln. Ich werde wohl erst wieder im neuen Jahr fahren...

Gruß,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel89 (18. Dezember 2011)

Moin Moin,

also erstmal zum 23.12. ich werde es wohl auch nicht einrichten können mitzufahren.


Grüße, Christoph

Achja, allen einen schönen 4. Advent


----------



## Drahtesel89 (18. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe noch einen Post in die Interessengruppe gepackt...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?do=discuss&group=&discussionid=4966

Guten Abend


----------



## TeeKay82 (18. Dezember 2011)

Moinsen allerseits,

Spacetime und ich wollen morgen abend mal unser glück in nem nightride in den HaBe's probieren.

Falls ihr lust und zeit mitbringen könnt, kommt einfach 18.30uhr zur Kärtner Hütte.

Gruss
Tom


----------



## Schoberson (19. Dezember 2011)

Guten Tag wehrte Pioniere,

ich würde gerne Sebastians Vorschlag nochmal aufgreifen und einen weiteren Termin für eine entspannte Runde ins Forum werfen, allerdings erst nach den Feiertagen. Ich denke da an den 27. oder 28.12., irgendwann wenn es dunkel wird. Man will ja auch mal die geilen Parts die einem der Weihnachtsmann geschenkt hat ausprobieren. 
Wenn es die Witterung und Lichtverhältnisse zulassen, gerne auch eine traillastige Tour im Bergedorfer Gehölz und Geesthang.

Schöne Feiertage und lasst Euch tolle Sachen schenken, Andree


----------



## plattsnacker (19. Dezember 2011)

Schoberson schrieb:


> ...Man will ja auch mal die geilen Parts die einem der Weihnachtsmann geschenkt hat ausprobieren. ...



War in Bdorf schon Weihnachten ? 

Wir haben an den Tagen Besuch. Wird bei mir vorauss. nix.

Gruss 
Chrischan


----------



## Schoberson (19. Dezember 2011)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Wir haben an den Tagen Besuch...


...Besuch haben wir auch und genau deswegen will ich auch fahren. ;-)

So und gleich Daumen drücken!

Schöne Grüße vom Millerntor,
Andree


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spacetime (19. Dezember 2011)

So, die China-Lampen meiner Freundin funktionieren super. Tom und ich haben heute eine kleine Runde in den Harburger-Bergen gedreht (17km,450hm). 

Bin über Weihnachten in Bayern und das ab Freitag Nachmittag ... 

Diesen Donnerstag werde ich es aber noch schaffen eine Runde zu drehen. 

Gruß phil


----------



## plattsnacker (20. Dezember 2011)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> Ich habe noch einen Post in die Interessengruppe gepackt...
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?do=discuss&group=&discussionid=4966
> 
> Guten Abend



Hi Christoph,

damit ist ja bereits eine große Aufgabe erledigt ! Klasse !   Im neuen Jahr werden wir das Thema mal verschärft weiterverfolgen, um dann rechtzeitig zum Frühjahr ein Ergebnis zu haben.

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## Spacetime (21. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe gerade in der Zeitung ( kein Link echtes Papier ) 
gelesen das in den Boberger Dünen eine Leiche gefunden wurde ?!?!?

Da fahren wir doch immer durch oder ?


----------



## plattsnacker (21. Dezember 2011)

Spacetime schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade in der Zeitung ( kein Link echtes Papier )
> gelesen das in den Boberger Dünen eine Leiche gefunden wurde ?!?!?
> 
> Da fahren wir doch immer durch oder ?



Einige von uns fahren halt manchmal doch etwas rücksichtslos...


----------



## Spacetime (21. Dezember 2011)

ja damit habe ich gerechnet ....


----------



## Spacetime (21. Dezember 2011)

Fahren wir diesen Donnerstag ?


----------



## plattsnacker (21. Dezember 2011)

Spacetime schrieb:


> Fahren wir diesen Donnerstag ?


Ich bin wohl raus für den Rest des Jahres...

Wünsche allen schöne Feiertage und dem einen oder anderen noch ein paar Jahresendkilometer 

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## shbiker (22. Dezember 2011)

Spacetime schrieb:


> Fahren wir diesen Donnerstag ?


 

Ich schaffe es heute Abend leider auch nicht! Ausserdem hat mich nun auch ein kleiner "Schnöf " ereilt. Wenn alles gut geht mache ich noch ein kleines Läufchen, ansonsten ist erholen angesagt.

Allen ein schönes und friedliches Weihnachtsfest, viele Geschenke und -falls wir uns bis dahin nicht sehen - auch noch einen guten Rutsch nach 2012.

Bis denne

Jörg


----------



## Schoberson (22. Dezember 2011)

Spacetime schrieb:


> Fahren wir diesen Donnerstag ?


Ich bin heute leider auch nicht dabei. Wünsche aber allen Wagemutigen viel Spaß. 
Gruss, Andree


----------



## Schoberson (23. Dezember 2011)

Moin Tosamen,

ich habe für den 28.12. um 19:00 Uhr einen Termin ins Forum gestellt. Wer Bock hat, anmelden und mitfahren. Treffpunkt ist allerdings HH-Bergedorf am Luisengymn. 

Gruss, Andree


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shbiker (23. Dezember 2011)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Moin Tosamen,
> 
> ich habe für den 28.12. um 19:00 Uhr einen Termin ins Forum gestellt. Wer Bock hat, anmelden und mitfahren. Treffpunkt ist allerdings HH-Bergedorf am Luisengymn.
> 
> Gruss, Andree



Darf ich nach Weihnachten auch mit "alten Teilen" mitfahren?

Feiert erst einmal schön

Jörg


----------



## Schoberson (24. Dezember 2011)

shbiker schrieb:


> Darf ich nach Weihnachten auch mit "alten Teilen" mitfahren?
> 
> Feiert erst einmal schön
> 
> Jörg


Gute Frage, ich würde mal sagen JA, sonst müssen mein Besuch und ich auch der Tour fernbleiben. 

@ all: Wünsche besinnliche Feiertage

Weihnachtliche Grüsse vom oldenburger Flachland,
Andree


----------



## Jpui (26. Dezember 2011)

Wenn mir jemand eine Helmlampe leihen könnte würde ich gerne mitfahren.


----------



## Schoberson (26. Dezember 2011)

Jpui schrieb:


> Wenn mir jemand eine Helmlampe leihen könnte würde ich gerne mitfahren.


Hi Jupi,
geht klar. Eine Helmlampe bringe ich mit.
Andree


----------



## Jpui (28. Dezember 2011)

Wunderbar, dann bis nachher.


----------



## Schoberson (29. Dezember 2011)

Jpui schrieb:


> Wunderbar, dann bis nachher.


Hi Dustin,
meine Lampe die du gestern entjungfert hast, habe ich bei amazon bestellt. 
Bezeichnung: ATC LED 1000 Lumen
Kostet mittlerweile allerdings 55,00 Euro. Es gibt zwei Varianten, ich weiss aber nicht welche von beiden die bessere ist. Ich schätze beide erfüllen ihren Zweck.
Ich hoffe der Muskelkater war nicht allzu heftig und wir sehen uns beim Nightride wieder.
Gruss, Andree


----------



## shbiker (30. Dezember 2011)

Moin Männers,

hab ´mal eine kleine Ausnüchterungsrunde für den Neujahrstag eingestellt. Soll eine betont gemütliche Runde werden! Stress machen im Training kommt dann ab dem 2.Januar.
Bin gespannt, wer von der Familie, Frau, Freundin für diese Tour frei bekommt. Oder den "Anhang" einfach mitbringen.
Treffpunkt in Wentorf, Einkaufzentrum Casinopark, bei der Telefonzelle gegenüber dem Optiker. 13:00 uhr

Bis denne 

Jörg


----------



## Schoberson (31. Dezember 2011)

Moin Jörg,

wennn mein Kopf morgen Mittag wieder in den Helm passt, bin ich dabei.

Gruss, Andree


----------



## plattsnacker (2. Januar 2012)

Hi Jungens,

ein gesundes, sportliches, geselliges, spassiges neues Jahr mit den SWP's wünsche ich Euch !!

Nach Tagen bzw. Wochen voller Besuch, Windpocken, Völlerei, LEGO Technic, Tannennadeln in den Socken und sonstigen schönen und unschönen Ereignissen wollen wir uns jetzt mal wieder an die gewohnte Regelmäßigkeit der MTB-Termine herantasten. Wir starten das Jahr auch gleich mit einer Ausnahme:

Der *Nightride* wird *in der ersten Kalenderwoche* nicht wie üblich am Donnerstag stattfinden, sondern *voraussichtlich am Freitag*.
- Vorteil 1:  kein Regen vorhergesagt
- Vorteil 2:  Vierländer Langschläfer können danach ausschlafen ;-)

Ich stelle den Termin mal ins LMB und hoffe auf viele Mitfahrer.

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel89 (5. Januar 2012)

Hey Jungs,

hatte gerade ne Idee und wollte mal allgemeines Feedback einholen....

Was haltet ihr von einer kleinen aber feinen Internetpräsenz bei Facebook? Ich denke, dass man dort gekoppelt an unsre Website auch gut auf Mitfahrer-Fang gehen kann. Was haltet ihr davon?

Grüße, Christoph


----------



## plattsnacker (5. Januar 2012)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> Hey Jungs,
> 
> hatte gerade ne Idee und wollte mal allgemeines Feedback einholen....
> 
> ...



Hi Christoph,
ich persönlich bin kein großer Freund von Facebook (u.a. wegen des zu offenen Datenschutzes), hätte aber grundsätzlich nichts dagagen, wenn du oder jemand anderes dort über uns eine Gruppe eröffnen würdest. Ich bin bei Facebook nur angemeldet, um es der Kinder wegen zu kennen...

Als weitere "Werbeplattform" aber sicherlich geeignet.

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## Schoberson (6. Januar 2012)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> Hey Jungs,
> 
> hatte gerade ne Idee und wollte mal allgemeines Feedback einholen....
> 
> ...



Guten Morgen Christoph,

die Facebookseite hat sich bei der Habes-Gruppe anscheinend auch gut etabliert und ist eine Bereicherung der mtb-Szene. Wie du schon erwähnt hast, sollte nur darauf geachtet werden, dass das IBC-Forum, bzw. unsere homepage der Ort der hauptsächlichen Kommunikation ist. Sonst  besteht schnell die Gefahr, das sich mehrere Gruppen bilden und dafür hat unser Gebiet zu wenig Potential an mtb-bikern. Schätze ich jedenfalls.
Ich finde Deine Idee echt gut und denke das es sich lohnen könnte.

Gruss, Andree


----------



## Drahtesel89 (6. Januar 2012)

Guten Morgen,

ich bin ganz eurer Meinung und deswegen versuch ich das was ich gestern schon meinte nochmal konkret auszudrücken. Ich will keine Sachsenwald-Gruppe machen, sondern eher so ne Art Fanseite, wie man sie als Unternehmen oder für gewisse Produkte erstellen kann. Da kämen dann ein paar Fotos drauf und hauptsächlich Informationen. Wie Andree schon sagst finde ich es am wichtigsten den Verweis auf unsere Internetseite oder hier ins IBC-Forum zu schaffen. Denn bis ein Neuling das Forum hier gefunden hat, hat er eher bei Facebook Seiten durchgelesen, so gings mir zumindest als ich letztes Jahr nach Mountainbikegruppen in und um Hamburg gesucht habe. Man kann auch noch die wöchentlichen Termine stets aktuell reinschreiben bzw. wenns Zusatztermine an nem Wochenende oder so gibt. Da es eine Fanseite wird, können die Nutzer dann sagen "gefällt mir" und bissel was dazu schreiben,hauptsächlich fragen. Mehr Diskussion oder Gruppenbildung will ich auf Facebook gar nicht,sondern will die Plattform eher dazu nutzen,unsere IBC bzw HP Präsenz ein bisschen zu präsentieren und auf uns aufmerksam zu machen. Ich hoffe nun kann sich jeder besser vorstellen was ich meinte 

Grüße Christoph


----------



## Schoberson (6. Januar 2012)

@ Christoph
Perfekt! 
Gefällt mir


----------



## rockriderSH (6. Januar 2012)

Moin Männer,

Jan und ich sind heute Abend am Start !!

Bis denne

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (6. Januar 2012)

Unglaublich !
Wie in alten Zeiten, 7 Mann beim NR!!

Freu' mich schon.

Fahren wir Offroad oder eher Elbdeich ??  Wie ist die Meinung in der Gruppe ?
Wegen der Bike-Wahl...

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## rockriderSH (6. Januar 2012)

Ich würde behaupten, dass Wald nach den Regengüssen keinen Sinn macht

Wenn hier die Tendenz zur Straße gehen sollte, dann würde ich mit meiner Straßenfeile kommen )

Die Mehrheit entscheidet !!

Olli


----------



## nearest2thepin (6. Januar 2012)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Unglaublich !
> Wie in alten Zeiten, 7 Mann beim NR!!
> 
> Freu' mich schon.
> ...



Moin Männer,

ich werde auch mitfahren. Straße macht Sinn.

Bis später,

Jan


----------



## shbiker (6. Januar 2012)

Moin Männer,

habe gerade mit Sebastian telefoniert. Wir sind der Meinung, dass wir im Wald noch ein halbwegs trockenes Plätzchen finden können. Also eher MTB. Und Schlammschlachten mache doch auch Spaß 

Bis nachher

Jörg


----------



## gnss (6. Januar 2012)

Straßensaison beginnt erst wieder im März.


----------



## plattsnacker (6. Januar 2012)

gnss schrieb:


> Straßensaison beginnt erst wieder im März.





Also 8!  Fahrer und kein Asphalt...   
Ok bis nachher


----------



## plattsnacker (6. Januar 2012)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Ich würde behaupten, dass Wald nach den Regengüssen keinen Sinn macht
> 
> Wenn hier die Tendenz zur Straße gehen sollte, dann würde ich mit meiner Straßenfeile kommen )
> 
> ...



@Olli,

wenn du aus Gründen der Sicherheit (Hand etc.) lieber Strasse fahren würdest, wäre ich dabei. Melde dich rechtzeitig...

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## Schoberson (10. Januar 2012)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich habe ein paar Zeilen für einen möglichen Presseartikel verfasst. Der Text ist bei der Intressengemeinschaft SWP hinterlegt. Verfolgt bitte den gesamten Thread!

Viel Spaß,
Andree


----------



## rockriderSH (11. Januar 2012)

Wegen Nightride am Donnerstag !!

Laut Wetterbericht wäre der Freitag auch diese Woche eindeutig wieder der bessere Tag !! Was meint ihr ??

Gruß

Olli


----------



## mxsilver (11. Januar 2012)

Moin,

am Freitag wäre der "Vierländer Langschläfer" dabei........

Gruß

Seb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shbiker (11. Januar 2012)

Wenn ich mein Rad wieder flott habe (Antrieb ist verschlissen) fahre ich auch lieber am Freitag.

Jörg


----------



## rockriderSH (11. Januar 2012)

Schitt !!! Ich kann ja gar nicht am Freitag. Meine bessere Hälfte macht jetzt freitags immer Sport !! Also ich dann nur Donnerstag .... aber bei den Wetteraussichten .....

Ich hätte für Freitag vollstes Verständnis )

Gruß

Olli


----------



## plattsnacker (11. Januar 2012)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Schitt !!! Ich kann ja gar nicht am Freitag. Meine bessere Hälfte macht jetzt freitags immer Sport !! Also ich dann nur Donnerstag .... aber bei den Wetteraussichten .....
> 
> Ich hätte für Freitag vollstes Verständnis )
> 
> ...



Ha, Eigentor !!  

Meine bessere Hälfte steht freitags meist unbenutzt im Fahrradkeller und freut sich auf Donnerstag 20 Uhr, da meine Frau ihren "freien Abend" hat 

So ist es wahrscheinlich diese Woche auch wieder. Sonst testen wir am Do unsere Regenklamotten, Olli. Was meinst du ?  Wir müssen dringend Punkte sammeln. Sonst kommen wir in die 2. WP-Liga 

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## plattsnacker (11. Januar 2012)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> 
> ich habe ein paar Zeilen für einen möglichen Presseartikel verfasst. Der Text ist bei der Intressengemeinschaft SWP hinterlegt. Verfolgt bitte den gesamten Thread!
> 
> ...



Hi Andree,

erst einmal vielen Dank für Deine Mühe !  Ich pers. finde den Artikel schon sehr gelungen. Vielleicht fallen mir in einer ruhigen Minute noch Ergänzungen ein. Aber erstmal TOP !

Dank + Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## Schoberson (11. Januar 2012)

Presseartikell

Moinsen,

erstmal vielen Dank für eure Anregungen.
Einige Änderungen habe ich vorgenommen. Könnt ja noch mal drüber schauen.


----------



## rockriderSH (12. Januar 2012)

Moin Männer,

leider kann ich auch heute Abend nicht ! 

Also ich bin raus !!

Viel Spaß

Olli


----------



## plattsnacker (12. Januar 2012)

Moin,

ich kann diesen Freitag leider nicht, werde deswegen wie geplant *heute *fahren. Bisher hat sich Philipp auf LMB angemeldet. *Noch jemand dabei ?*
Der Regen soll um 16 Uhr durch sein, siehe :   http://www.yr.no/place/Germany/Hamburg/Hamburg/hour_by_hour.html

P.S.  Im Anhang noch unsere Tourdaten vom 06.01.

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## Spacetime (12. Januar 2012)

Hi Chrischan, 

ich schaffe es leider heute nicht .... 
Es mangelt an "Überwindung" 

Ich hoffe du hast Verständnis  und wenn ich so aus dem Fenster schaue sieht es nach Daueerregen al night long aus


----------



## plattsnacker (12. Januar 2012)

Spacetime schrieb:


> Hi Chrischan,
> 
> ich schaffe es leider heute nicht ....
> Es mangelt an "Überwindung"
> ...



Hi Philipp,

kein Problem. Schau nicht aus dem Fenster, sondern in den Monitor auf den Wetterbericht... 
http://www.yr.no/place/Germany/Hamburg/Hamburg/hour_by_hour.html
Und dann überlegst du es dir nochmal.

Ansonsten bis nächste Woche vielleicht.

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (12. Januar 2012)

Mangels Beteiligung *fällt der Nightride dann heute aus*.
Evtl. findet Sonntag ab ca. 12 Uhr eine ca. 2 stündige Tour statt.
Näheres wird hier und im LMB von mir bekanntgegeben.

Bis denne
Chrischan


----------



## plattsnacker (12. Januar 2012)

So,  jetzt ist es sicher :  Sonntag starte ich um kurz nach 12 Uhr eine ca. 2-3 stündige Tour ab Reinbek, Schatzkammer.  Über Mitfahrer freuen wir uns!  Deswegen setze ich den Termin mal ins LMB. Bei Anmeldungen darauf wäre der Treffpunkt dann wie üblich an der S-Bahn Reinbek.   
Vielleicht bis Sonntag.   

Gruss Christian


----------



## mxsilver (13. Januar 2012)

Moin,

wie sieht es denn bei Euch heute aus??

Wer könnte ( so ab 19.00, 20.00 Uhr ) und hätte Lust??

Gruß

Seb


----------



## Schoberson (13. Januar 2012)

mxsilver schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wie sieht es denn bei Euch heute aus??
> 
> ...


Moin Sebastian,
wäre gerne gestern gefahren und würde auch gerne heute fahren, klappt aber leider nicht. Vielleicht am Sonntag.

Das Wetter scheint ja mitzuspielen und wünsche allen Bikern viel Spaß,
Andree


----------



## mxsilver (13. Januar 2012)

Sonntag kann ich leider nicht so lange.. 
Meine Nichte in Spe hat Geburtstag.. Kuchen stopfen


----------



## Spacetime (13. Januar 2012)

Das Wetter ?!?!?! da hofft man auf den Klimawandel und 10Grad Sonne im Winter aber nein.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockriderSH (13. Januar 2012)

Moin Männer,

leider bin ich raus heute !! Fahre aber am Sonntag mit !!

mxsilver..... aber dann gleich danach die Fettverbrenner - Pillen aus Indien einwerfen 

Gruß

Olli


----------



## TeeKay82 (13. Januar 2012)

Ach mist, da ist mal ne Tour am Sonntag, an dem ich Zeit und Lust habe, das Wetter spielt mit und dann is dat Radl krank und steht doof inner Werkstatt rum :-(

Bin dementspechend leider nicht dabei am Sonntag, schade.


----------



## plattsnacker (13. Januar 2012)

TeeKay82 schrieb:


> Ach mist, da ist mal ne Tour am Sonntag, an dem ich Zeit und Lust habe, das Wetter spielt mit und dann is dat Radl krank und steht doof inner Werkstatt rum :-(
> 
> Bin dementspechend leider nicht dabei am Sonntag, schade.



Hi Tom,

denke, du hast jetzt zwei Bikes ? Beide krank ?

Gruss
Christian


----------



## TeeKay82 (14. Januar 2012)

nene, ich habe nur 1 bike. aufgrund von wirklich akkutem platzmangel musste das andere bike verkauft werden.


----------



## shbiker (14. Januar 2012)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> So,  jetzt ist es sicher :  Sonntag starte ich um kurz nach 12 Uhr eine ca. 2-3 stündige Tour ab Reinbek, Schatzkammer.  Über Mitfahrer freuen wir uns!  Deswegen setze ich den Termin mal ins LMB. Bei Anmeldungen darauf wäre der Treffpunkt dann wie üblich an der S-Bahn Reinbek.
> Vielleicht bis Sonntag.
> 
> Gruss Christian



Moin Männer´s,

jetzt ist es klar, ich kann morgen auch mitkommen.
Für mich wäre der Startort Schatzkammer auch ok.

bis denne

Jörg


----------



## mxsilver (14. Januar 2012)

Moin,

da ich morgen etwas knapp mit Zeit bin, werde ich in Reinbek parken.
Werde dann am Bahnhof sein..

Gruß

Seb


----------



## Schoberson (14. Januar 2012)

Nabend,

wollte morgen auch durch den Matsch fahren, aber wo ist denn der Treffpunkt? Schatzkammer oder S-Bahn?

Andree


----------



## plattsnacker (15. Januar 2012)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> wollte morgen auch durch den Matsch fahren, aber wo ist denn der Treffpunkt? Schatzkammer oder S-Bahn?
> 
> Andree



Hi Andree, 


1. Treffpunkt:  12:00 Uhr bei mir in der "Schatzkammer", Reinebk
2. Treffpunkt:  12:20 Uhr , Sophienstr. 7, S-Bahn Reinbek

Meine Hausnummer kommt gleich als PN...


Bis gleich

Chrischan


----------



## Schoberson (15. Januar 2012)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Hi Andree,
> 
> 
> 1. Treffpunkt:  12:00 Uhr bei mir in der "Schatzkammer", Reinebk
> ...



Guten Morgen,
ich steuer dann Treffpunkt Nr. 2 an.
Bis gleich und schön warm anziehen
Andree


----------



## plattsnacker (15. Januar 2012)

Hi Jungs,

war eine wunderschöne Tour heute. Soviel Sonne! Wusste gar nicht, das unsere Trails bei natürlicher Beleuchtung noch schöner erscheinen, als unter der DX-Sonne ;-)

Meine GPS-Aufzeichnung im Anhang...

Die Eckdaten:

Dauer 	02:27:00 h
Distanz 	37,00 km
km/h (Mittel) 	15.10 km/h
km/h (Maximum) 	41.4 km/h
Höhenmeter 	415 hm


Bis demnächst bzw. Donnerstag 20 Uhr

Chrischan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (19. Januar 2012)

*** Nightride heute **   ÄNDERUNG: Treffpunkt Lamprechtstr. / Ecke Duwockskamp, HH-Bergedorf, 20:15 Uhr*


----------



## plattsnacker (19. Januar 2012)

Hier mal eine GPX-Datei von der Singletrail-Tour heute Mittag im Krähenwald/Bergedorfer Gehölz...

*Daten:
*Distanz 	10,40 km
Höhenmeter  270 hm

Gruss
Christian


----------



## plattsnacker (20. Januar 2012)

Hi Andree,

hier unsere schlammige Pfadfinder-Tour von gestern Abend im Anhang.

Bei mir waren es dann folgende Eckdaten:
Dauer 	        02:50:00 h
Distanz 	        34,20 km
Höhenmeter 	462 hm 


Bis Donnerstag. 

Gruss
Christian


----------



## Schoberson (20. Januar 2012)

Hi Chrischan,

war schon eine coole und abenteuerliche Tour. Hat wirklich Spaß gemacht. 
Habe gestern nochmal die Steckverbindungen von den Akkus verglichen. Der Chinaimport sieht exakt gleich aus, ist aber einen halben Millimeter kürzer 

Bis Donnerstag,
Andree


----------



## plattsnacker (20. Januar 2012)

Moin SWP's

1. Was haltet ihr von meiner Idee bez. Presseartikel ?  ( Mein Eintrag von heute in der IG )
2. Die Website hat endlich *das* Logo !

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## norinofu (22. Januar 2012)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> 
> war eine wunderschöne Tour heute. .......
> 
> ...



Moin Chrischan und die anderen Jungs.
Hier noch das lang ersehnte  Video dazu. Hab´s nicht schneller geschafft, da ich 4 Tage nach Korsika musste - scheint so, als ob man da auch gut biken könnte .........
Ich musste leider etwas kürzen   
Die ganzen 2,5 Stunden passten nicht ins Netz 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxPfuqVYwUQ"]2012-01-15_Sachsenwaldpioniere Standardtour      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Bis demnächst mal wieder - vielleicht dann in den HaBes 

Grüße von Ralf


----------



## Schoberson (22. Januar 2012)

Wow, gelungenes Video. Da erlebt man die schöne Tour ein zweites Mal. 
Schreit nach Wiederholung.
Andree

P.S.: Auf Korsika kann man nicht nur wunderbar biken, sondern auch tolle Frauen kennenlernen. Eine davon habe ich sogar geheiratet.


----------



## plattsnacker (23. Januar 2012)

norinofu schrieb:


> Moin Chrischan und die anderen Jungs.
> Hier noch das lang ersehnte  Video dazu. Hab´s nicht schneller geschafft, da ich 4 Tage nach Korsika musste - scheint so, als ob man da auch gut biken könnte .........
> Ich musste leider etwas kürzen
> Die ganzen 2,5 Stunden passten nicht ins Netz
> ...



Hi Ralf,

vielen Dank für deine Cutter-Arbeit !  Konnte das coole Video gestern noch schnell sehen, bis es dann von Youtube gesperrt wurde. Wenn du es nochmal neu vertonen würdest, mit Musik von Youtube zur Verfügung gestellt, sollte es wieder laufen. 
Tja, so ist es mit dem Urheberrecht ;-)

Gruss + Dank
Chrischan


----------



## plattsnacker (23. Januar 2012)

Aktuell bei CRC:
*Gegen kalte, nasse Füße:*
Northwave Celsius Arctic GTX Boots 2011 für  *122.95 *(statt *195* )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norinofu (24. Januar 2012)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Konnte das coole Video gestern noch schnell sehen, bis es dann von Youtube gesperrt wurde. Wenn du es nochmal neu vertonen würdest, ......


 

Inzwischen erledigt 

Ich konnte es aber noch mit Originalmusik aufrufen - auch abgemeldet von meinem Account. Egal. Wichtig sind die Bilder. 

Kommendes WE bin ich nicht in HH. HaBes müssen also noch mal warten....

munter bleiben !
Ralf


----------



## plattsnacker (24. Januar 2012)

norinofu schrieb:


> Inzwischen erledigt
> 
> Ich konnte es aber noch mit Originalmusik aufrufen - auch abgemeldet von meinem Account. Egal. Wichtig sind die Bilder.
> 
> ...



Hi Ralf,

ja, jetzt klappt es wieder. 
Dürfen wir den Link zum Video auf unsere Website stellen ?


Bis bald ( dann in den HaBes )

Chrischan


----------



## norinofu (26. Januar 2012)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Dürfen wir den Link zum Video auf unsere Website stellen ?



Selbstredend. Habe die Freigabe zum Einbetten extra drin gelassen weil ich mir so was schon dachte 

CU on the trail
Ralf


----------



## plattsnacker (26. Januar 2012)

So Jungs, schnell den Lampenakku aufladen, die Socken auf die Heizung und die Windstopperklamotten raussuchen...

P.S.  Unsere Website scheint bald einen neuen Serverplatz zu benötigen. Ztw. ist sie nicht erreichbar, ebenso wie die Website des Serverbetreibers. Da ist wohl was im Busch. Ich bleib dran...


Bis nachher am Bahnhof Reinbek

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## Schoberson (26. Januar 2012)

... Oh ja. Das soll mir nicht nochmal passieren, mit nassen Schläppchen und schwacher Funzel durch den Wald zuirren ;-)

Bis gleich, 
Andree


----------



## Spacetime (26. Januar 2012)

bis später leute !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube10294 (26. Januar 2012)

Hätte auch mal Lust am We ne Tour mit euch durch denn Sachsenwald zu drehen 
Fähre jetzt seid 2 Jahren Mtb und habe mit grad ein Trek Top Fuel 8 gegönnt das noch ausgiebig getestet werden muss


----------



## Spacetime (27. Januar 2012)

also ich bin am Sonntag 11 Uhr in den Harburger Bergen unterwegs


----------



## plattsnacker (27. Januar 2012)

Cube10294 schrieb:


> Hätte auch mal Lust am We ne Tour mit euch durch denn Sachsenwald zu drehen
> Fähre jetzt seid 2 Jahren Mtb und habe mit grad ein Trek Top Fuel 8 gegönnt das noch ausgiebig getestet werden muss



Hallo Cube10294 ,

im Moment finden , urlaubs- und wetterbedingt, die Wochenendtouren im Sachsenwald eher seltener statt.

Am besten, du postest hier und unter "Fahrgemeinschaften/LMB" mal einen von dir gewünschten Termin und schaust, ob sich jemand drauf anmeldet.

Ich selbst würde gern fahren, schaffe es aber zeitlich leider kaum, meine Touren mal auf's Wocheende zu verlegen. 

Wenn du also die Kälte, und auch Dunkelheit nicht scheust, komm' doch mit entsprechender Beleuchtung ( >= 900 Lumen ) Donnerstags um 20 Uhr zum S-Bahnhof Reinbek. Dort startet, wenn in LMB eingetragen ( PLZ 21465 ), wöchentlich unser "Nightride". 

Gestern haben wir aber schon gemerkt, dass nach dem dauernden Regen die kaputtgefahrenen Wege, jetzt gefroren, technisch ziemlich schwierig zu befahren sind. Wenn nun noch Schnee drüber liegt, erkennt man die harten Spurrillen kaum noch 

Das wird sich aber in einigen Wochen wieder zum Guten wenden. Solange geht's eben langsamer und vorsichtig durch den Wald.

P.S.  Wenn du mehr Info wünscht, schau auf unsere Website ( siehe Signatur ) und/oder melde dich in unserer Interessensgruppe "Sachsenwaldpioniere" an.

Kommst du aus unserer "Ecke" ?



Vielleicht bis demnächst

Christian


----------



## Cube10294 (27. Januar 2012)

Ja ich wohne in Reinbek 
Ja mit denn Spurrillen hast du schon recht aber ich werd wenn das Wetter morgen in Ordnung ist woll trotzdem mal wieder einen Versuch starten 

Wegen des Termins von mir am Wochenende werde ich wenn das Wetter passt für nächstes  mal einen rein setzten 
Würde mich auf jeden fall über Mitfahrer freuen 
Bist bald dann mal


----------



## Cube10294 (27. Januar 2012)

Spacetime schrieb:


> also ich bin am Sonntag 11 Uhr in den Harburger Bergen unterwegs



Wo wolltest du denn dann da starten 
Ich werde das heute Abend mal mit meinen Gleichgesinnten besprechen , vielleicht könnte man dann ja zusammen eine Tour machen


----------



## plattsnacker (27. Januar 2012)

Hi Andree und Philipp,

hier unsere Tour von gestern Abend:

*Daten:*
Dauer 	03:17:00 h
Distanz 	43,70 km
km/h (Mittel) 	13.31 km/h
Höhenmeter 	630 hm 

GPX etc. gezippt im Anhang

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## norinofu (27. Januar 2012)

Moin,
ich grätsch' mal eben dazwischen.

Bin am WE doch in HH weil schrauben und Kleben am WoMo beidem Wetter keinen Spaß macht.
Werde also in den HaBes mindestens eine Runde ziehen. 
Z. B. diese: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ryjegudpeyaplsfe

Normalerweise starte ich so gegen 1200h an der S-Bahn Neuwiedental (S3)

See you
Ralf


----------



## Cube10294 (28. Januar 2012)

Spacetime schrieb:


> also ich bin am Sonntag 11 Uhr in den Harburger Bergen unterwegs


Also die beiden haben gesagt das sie das so kurzfristig nicht schaffen und allein komm ich ohne eigenes Auto da nicht vernünftig hin 
Aber vielleicht sied man sich mal ein anders mal da


----------



## nearest2thepin (28. Januar 2012)

Moin Männer,

hier noch eine Reminiszenz an eine gelungene Runde. Da war alles dabei, was man sich als Mountainbiker so wünscht: Gediegene Unterhaltung, Testosteron, und ganz wenig Radfahren.




Gruß,
Jan


----------



## nearest2thepin (28. Januar 2012)

PS. Ich erwarte täglich den Kurier mit dem Stoff (Zahlungseingang und Versandfreigabe wurde vom Lieferanten bereits schriftlich bestätigt)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mxsilver (29. Januar 2012)

Moin Zusammen,

melde mich auch mal wieder..

Nachdem mich doch zwei Wochen vor meinem Urlaub noch eine heftige Erkältung erwischt hat, und ich total außer Gefecht war, befinde ich mich jetzt seit Freitag auf Gran Canaria. Leider immer noch nicht 100 % genesen... Es ist zur Zeit recht kühl ( ca. 20 Grad  ) und es weht ein ziemlich heftiger Wing, gegen den es anzustrampeln heißt..

Am Samstag bin ich mal 2 Stündchen quer durch die Gegend gedüst und heute habe ich eine Tour gefahren, die die Jungs von Freemotion hier auch anbieten ( Grand Canyon XL ), bin die aber allein geradelt. War eher sehr unspektakulär, da nur Asphalt und Schotter.

Für Mittwoch steht die erste Trail-Tour an ( 500 Hm rauf und *1700* runter .

Meld mich wieder

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## plattsnacker (29. Januar 2012)

Hi Sebastian,

wünsche dir einen schönen, warmen und windstillen Urlaub auf GC !  Bitte keinen falschen Ehrgeiz, solange du nicht wieder völlig fit bist. Frag' Olli, der kann ein Lied von singen... Ansonsten: Neid pur !

Haben die Trails dort Fahrstühle, die dich aus -1200 Hm wieder hoch bringen ? ;-)

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## mxsilver (30. Januar 2012)

Moin Chrischan,

wir werden nach oben geshuttelt, teilweise bis auf knapp 2000 Meter und dann gehts ab......

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## Drahtesel89 (30. Januar 2012)

Moin, ich habe in die Interessengruppe zwecks Artikel etwas geschrieben. Bitte so schnell wie möglich antworten,damit ich das fest machen kann.

Christoph


----------



## Spacetime (31. Januar 2012)

So Leute mich hat es nun auch erwischt. Bin am Sonntgag in den Habes gestürzt. 
Geprellte Rippen und ein angerissener linker Oberschenkelmuskel. 
Laut Arzt werde ich wohl 4-6 Wochen brauchen. Mal sehn. 

Gruß Philipp


----------



## Drahtesel89 (31. Januar 2012)

och nee, oder? was hast denn gemacht? Kacke ey....

Ich wünsch dir gute Besserung und ne schnelle Genesung!!

Chris


----------



## Jpui (31. Januar 2012)

Dann mal gute Besserrung.


----------



## Spacetime (31. Januar 2012)

Ganz ehrlich, der Sprung und die steile Abfahrt sahen gut aus. Aber unten im Auslauf scheinen mich die gefrorenen Spurrillen im Matsch aus dem Konzept gebracht zu haben und dann bin ich halt über den Lenker und auf den gefrorenen Boden unsanft gelandet...


----------



## Schoberson (31. Januar 2012)

Was machst du denn für einen Sch.... 
Wünsche dir und deinem Bike gute Besserung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockriderSH (31. Januar 2012)

Moin Philipp,

watt für'n Schiet !!! Ich wünsche dir gute Besserung bei hoffentlich erträglichen Schmerzen. Ich glaube, dass man Trails zur Zeit meiden sollte !! Die Ausfälle nehmen zu und die Saison hat noch nicht mal wieder angefangen. 

Dir alles Gute und komm schnell wieder auf die Füße

Gruß

Olli


----------



## LaZn (31. Januar 2012)

Na so´n Schiet, gute Besserung.


----------



## plattsnacker (31. Januar 2012)

Spacetime schrieb:


> So Leute mich hat es nun auch erwischt. Bin am Sonntgag in den Habes gestürzt.
> Geprellte Rippen und ein angerissener linker Oberschenkelmuskel.
> Laut Arzt werde ich wohl 4-6 Wochen brauchen. Mal sehn.
> 
> Gruß Philipp



Hi Philipp,
du machst Sachen ! Genau diese gefrorenen Spurrillen hatten wir doch erst am Donnerstag auf dem Schlangentrail trainiert...  ;-)
Hoffe, es war nicht zu weit weg vom Auto, oder wurdest du per Rettungshubschrauber abtransportiert ?  Bei der Hundekälte bestimmt nicht witzig. 

Von mir also auch gute und schnelle Besserung !  
Ist dein Kohlefaser-Geist ganz geblieben ?

P.S.  Dann schrumpft die Gruppe für diesen Donnerstag ja langsam aber sicher gegen Null.
*@Andree*: Schlage wie gehabt wegen deiner Wochenendvorbereitungen und der A...kälte vor, den Nightride auf ca. 1 Std. zu begrenzen und das ganze in heimischen Wäldern, also Krähenwald/Bergedorfer Gehölz, abzuradeln. Wenn wir dann auch noch stürzen, können wir zu Not noch auf allen Vieren nach Hause krabbeln...

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## TeeKay82 (1. Februar 2012)

Es passierte glücklicherweise nicht mitten in der Pampa, wir hattens knapp 1,5km zum Parkplatz der Kärtner Hütte. Jaja...der Sennhüttentrail hats schon insich, gell Phil!  
Hoffentlich regenerierst du dich schnell, ich brauch doch meinen Trainingspartner.

Die witzigste Aktion hinter war einfach das Mädel...Es kamen 2 Biker zur Hilfe, davon eine Frau...nach einigen Minuten des Sammelns schaut sie Phils Bike so an und fragt doch allen ernstes ob sie mal Probefahren dürfte, weil sie sich grade aktiv nach neuen Bikes umschaut in dieser Kategorie! Leute gibts...


----------



## Drahtesel89 (1. Februar 2012)

hehe, läuft  habt ihr Kontakt zu der? Ich hätte nen Rahmen abzugeben


----------



## Schoberson (1. Februar 2012)

nearest2thepin schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> hier noch eine Reminiszenz an eine gelungene Runde. Da war alles dabei, was man sich als Mountainbiker so wünscht: Gediegene Unterhaltung, Testosteron, und ganz wenig Radfahren.
> 
> ...


Moin Jan,

die Runde schreit nach Wiederholung und endlich mal eine Runde bei der mehr Kohlenhydrate aufgenommen, als abgegeben werden. 
Auf das die Plautze wieder in die richtige Richtung wächst!




Bis dann, Andree


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (1. Februar 2012)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> P.S.  Dann schrumpft die Gruppe für diesen Donnerstag ja langsam aber sicher gegen Null.
> *@Andree*: Schlage wie gehabt wegen deiner Wochenendvorbereitungen und der A...kälte vor, den Nightride auf ca. 1 Std. zu begrenzen und das ganze in heimischen Wäldern, also Krähenwald/Bergedorfer Gehölz, abzuradeln. Wenn wir dann auch noch stürzen, können wir zu Not noch auf allen Vieren nach Hause krabbeln...



Moin Chrischan,

auf eine kurze Arschabfriertour hätte ich Lust. Lass uns ruhig eine Stunde druchs Gehölz cruisen. 
Wenn sich keine weiteren Teilnehmer melden, können wir den Treffpunkt ja noch kurzfristig verlegen.

Bis dann, Andree


----------



## plattsnacker (1. Februar 2012)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Moin Chrischan,
> 
> auf eine kurze Arschabfriertour hätte ich Lust. Lass uns ruhig eine Stunde druchs Gehölz cruisen.
> Wenn sich keine weiteren Teilnehmer melden, können wir den Treffpunkt ja noch kurzfristig verlegen.
> ...



Super ! So machen wir's. Wir können dann auch gern um 20:30 Uhr starten, wenn's dir besser passt...

Treffpunkt dann z.B. Pionierbrücke.

Bis nachher 

Chrischan


----------



## Schoberson (1. Februar 2012)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Super ! So machen wir's. Wir können dann auch gern um 20:30 Uhr starten, wenn's dir besser passt...
> 
> Treffpunkt dann z.B. Pionierbrücke.
> 
> ...


Jau, 20:30 Uhr passt bei mir besser. Treffpunkt und Zeit können wir so festlegen... wenn sich keiner mehr bis zum frühen Donnerstagabend anmeldet.
Andree


----------



## plattsnacker (1. Februar 2012)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Jau, 20:30 Uhr passt bei mir besser. Treffpunkt und Zeit können wir so festlegen... wenn sich keiner mehr bis zum frühen Donnerstagabend anmeldet.
> Andree


Ok, also wenn keine weiteren Anmeldungen auf LMB eintrudeln, sehen wir uns um 20:30 Uhr auf/an der Pionierbrücke.

Bis morgen 
Christian


----------



## Schoberson (1. Februar 2012)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Ok, also wenn keine weiteren Anmeldungen auf LMB eintrudeln, sehen wir uns um 20:30 Uhr auf/an der Pionierbrücke.
> 
> Bis nachher
> Christian


Perfekt. Werde schonmal die warmen Schlüpfer raussuchen.
Andree


----------



## plattsnacker (2. Februar 2012)

Singletrail-Tour / Bergedorfer Gehölz    --  im Anhang

12 km / 340 Hm


----------



## Drahtesel89 (3. Februar 2012)

Ich habe noch einmal einen Post in die Interessengemeinschaft zwecks Artikel gepackt. Wäre gut, wenn da alle einmal reinschauen, geht um das Foto!!!!

Christoph


----------



## norinofu (3. Februar 2012)

Spacetime schrieb:


> also ich bin am Sonntag 11 Uhr in den Harburger Bergen unterwegs



Hallo Spacetime (sorry, kann eure Namen noch nicht zuordnen) Ich war am Samstag dort unterwegs. War auch schon ziemlich kalt.
Für alle anderen, die noch nicht in den HaBes waren, hier ein kleiner Eindruck mit Schnee.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFZhBTEdFvg"]2012-0128_HaBe-Schnee-kurz3      - YouTube[/nomedia]
(Probiert den Link mal. Irgendwie scheint die Musik manchmal nicht mit anzuspringen...)

Hätte ich eigentlich auch in Schwarz-Weiß filmen können 
Im Frühjahr gibt´s dann auch mehr Farbe...
Ralf


----------



## Schoberson (5. Februar 2012)

Nabend,
mal eine Frage in die Runde oder eher an Chrischan. Können wir den Nightride auf Dienstag oder Mittwoch vorverlegen?
Andree


----------



## plattsnacker (6. Februar 2012)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Nabend,
> mal eine Frage in die Runde oder eher an Chrischan. Können wir den Nightride auf Dienstag oder Mittwoch vorverlegen?
> Andree



Hi Andree,

Termin in LMB ist geändert.  

Nightride in dieser Woche jetzt *Mittwoch, 20:30 Uhr*

Treffpunkt "*	Pionierbrücke im Bergedorfer Gehölz*" 

Unverfrorene Mitfahrer sind herzlich willkommen 


Gruss
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (6. Februar 2012)

Cooooool. Im wahsten Sinne des Wortes.
Bis Mittwoch.
Andree


----------



## TeeKay82 (7. Februar 2012)

Shit, ich hab die Woche Urlaub und mir fest vorgenommen endlich mal beim Nightride bei zu sein...aber so wie`s ausschaut scheitert es diesmal am treffpunkt. Fragt mich mal wo die Pionierbrücke im Bergedorfer gehölz ist... ;-)


----------



## Schoberson (7. Februar 2012)

TeeKay82 schrieb:


> Shit, ich hab die Woche Urlaub und mir fest vorgenommen endlich mal beim Nightride bei zu sein...aber so wie`s ausschaut scheitert es diesmal am treffpunkt. Fragt mich mal wo die Pionierbrücke im Bergedorfer gehölz ist... ;-)


Wenn Du mit willst, dann fahre den Möörkenweg in Bergedorf Richtung Wald, nach ca. 100m siehst du die hölzerne Pionierbrücke. Oder du kommst vorher bei mir vorbei. Ich wohne dort ganz in der Nähe.
Schick mir ne PM, mit deiner Handynummer und wir kriegen das hin.
Andree


----------



## Jpui (7. Februar 2012)

Da hab ich auch mal frei und der einzige Tag an dem ich nicht kann ist Mittwoch...^^

Egal, dann nächste Woche


----------



## plattsnacker (8. Februar 2012)

Jpui schrieb:


> Da hab ich auch mal frei und der einzige Tag an dem ich nicht kann ist Mittwoch...^^
> 
> Egal, dann nächste Woche



Mensch Dustin ! Was machen wir denn da ?  Frei, und doch nicht frei ?

Also nächste Woche wieder regulär Donnerstag. Ok ?

Gabel und Winter-Klamotten i.O. soweit ?

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## Jpui (8. Februar 2012)

Hab jetzt Semsterferien und bin deshalb frei, nur morgen bin ich geschäftlich eingespannt...

Gabel getausch, bremsen getauscht (schleifen noch leicht, krieg ich aber hin...


Ich bin bereit^^

Falls jemand ncoh eine Tour bei Tageslicht machen möchte, bin ich gerne dabei.


----------



## Schoberson (9. Februar 2012)

Guten Morgen, 
sind alle Mitfahrer wieder aufgetaut? Mir hat die Runde echt gut gefallen und bin mal auf das Video gespannt. 
Andree


----------



## plattsnacker (9. Februar 2012)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> sind alle Mitfahrer wieder aufgetaut? Mir hat die Runde echt gut gefallen und bin mal auf das Video gespannt.
> Andree



Moin !
Shize warm war's. Hoffentlich ist der Sommer bald vorbei... 

Auf's Video freu ich mich auch schon. 

@Andree:
Hier die Links für Kassette , Kette und Kettenschloß:

-  http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k480/a510/deore-kassette-cs-hg50-11-34.html?mfid=43

- http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k512/a15004/904-nickel-stahl-kette-9-fach.html?mfid=580

- http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k512/a15016/connex-link-9-fach.html?mfid=580

Wenn ich's mitbestellen soll, gib mir kurz Bescheid.

@Christoph:
Auch was für dich mitbestellen ?  Würde Sa/So die Bestellung losjagen wollen.


Gruss
Christian


----------



## Drahtesel89 (9. Februar 2012)

Moin,

hab gestern Abend noch schnell ins Video reingeschaut, leider ist es tatsächlich zu dunkel und man erkennt nicht viel. Ich werde trotzdem was zusammenschneiden und hochladen..ihr könnt ja dann selbst urteilen.

Ich fand die Runde auch echt cool!

@Christian: Den reduzierten Lagerkonus gibts net beim HS Bike Discount, ich werde also selbst bestellen,aber trotzdem danke!

Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeeKay82 (9. Februar 2012)

japp, war ne super sache gestern..überraschend anstrengend


----------



## Schoberson (9. Februar 2012)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> -  http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k480/a510/deore-kassette-cs-hg50-11-34.html?mfid=43 1 St.
> 
> - http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k512/a15004/904-nickel-stahl-kette-9-fach.html?mfid=580 1 St.
> 
> - http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k512/a15016/connex-link-9-fach.html?mfid=580 3 St.


Moinsen Chrischan,

vielen Dank für die Info. Ich würde mich gerne bei der Bestellung einklinken  habe 
die Anzahl eingetragen.
Sach mir bitte was du inkl. Versand und dem Ersatzteil von gestern von mir bekommst.

Besten Dank, Andree


----------



## plattsnacker (9. Februar 2012)

Hi Presseteam !
Habe für Samstag noch eine sicherlich wichtige Änderung eingepflegt.
Siehe IG !!!

Bitte beachten bzw. Feedback

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## plattsnacker (10. Februar 2012)

Moin !

Hier nochmal unser Nightride vom Mittwoch:

Dauer 	01:52:00 h
Distanz 	22,20 km
Höhenmeter 	435 hm 

GPX gezippt im Anhang

N8
Chrischan


----------



## DominikFR (10. Februar 2012)

hey ho ich komme auch aus der gegend und würde gerne ne rund mit fahren wie siehts aus wann gehts das nächste mal los??

mfg Dominik


----------



## Drahtesel89 (10. Februar 2012)

@Christian: Habe den Text übernommen

@Dominik: Hallo! Wir treffen uns regelmäßig Donnerstags um 20.00 (genauere <termine der jeweiligen Woche findest du im Last Minute biking unter Reinbek. Teilweise kommen zusätzliche Termine bzw Terminänderungen dazu. Wenn du dich beim Last Minute Biking anmeldest, gehst du aber immer auf Nummer Sicher. Ausserdem werden Termine abweichend vom Donnerstagabend hier meist diskutiert. Lies also einfach immermal mit rein.

Erzähl doch mal noch was von dir!

Grüße, Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (10. Februar 2012)

@Christoph:
Super ! Dann viel Erfolg morgen beim Termin !!


@Dominik:
Hier der bisher geplante Termin für nächste Woche:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10654


Gruss
Christian


----------



## "Joker" (10. Februar 2012)

Moin,

ich wollte mal vorsichtiges Interesse ankündigen, mich bei euch einklinken zu wollen. Ich habe mir eben das Video aus Beitrag 1758 angesehen und festgestellt, dass mir ca. 80 % der Strecken sehr bekannt vorkommen - es sich also um mein "altes" Jagdrevier handeln muss (Ex Wohltorfer). Meine Anreise aus Altengamme ist jetzt zwar etwas weiter, aber das würde ich in Kauf nehmen, damit ich mal wieder mehr zum Radeln komme. Alleine fehlt mir oft die Motivation. 

Leider fehlt mir für eure häufigen Nachtfahrten die Beleuchtung und auch mehr oder weniger die Erfahrung. Um die Beleuchtung kümmere ich mich gerade, um alles andere mache ich mir (noch) keine Gedanken. 

Sofern ihr mal wieder eine Ausfahrt bei Tageslicht plant, würde ich mitfahren, bin einer Nachtfahrt im Folgenden aber überhaupt nicht abgeneigt. 

In diesem Sinne - Grüße, Marco


----------



## plattsnacker (10. Februar 2012)

Joker";9194965]Moin schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=490[/URL]
> 
> Schau unter "Links" / "Es werde Licht"
> 
> ...


----------



## DominikFR (11. Februar 2012)

also da bin ich doch dabei am 16. achso die vorstellung also ich bin 21. jahre alt wohne in Mölln und fahre ein scott fr 30 und ein bergamont hardtail(singlespeed) ich habe vor kurzem meine ersten schritte richtung freeride begonnen habe aber auch kein problem mit längeren touren (achja das mit dem Helm wird schwierig )-:   vorerst zumindest) wenn ihr noch mehr vorstellung wollt fragt einfach grüße der dominik


----------



## Jpui (11. Februar 2012)

Zum Thema Beleuchtung:
Die Lampe, die ich von geiehen hatte gibt es nicht mehr bei Amazon, aber noch für 58,irgendwas bei Ebay.
Also falls die jemand sucht^^


----------



## Drahtesel89 (11. Februar 2012)

@Dominik: Scott fr 30  --> schick und Richtung Freeride klingt gut. Wir haben vor, wenn das Wetter sich gebessert hat (und die Lifts wieder fahren) im Harz ein paar Bikeparks unsicher zu machen...Deister wäre auch ne gute Option. Aber mit dem Bergamont Hardteil wirds auch was im Sachsenwald..

Wieso wird das mit dem Helm denn schwierig? Du musst wissen, dass das Fahren mit Helm eine ganz zwingende Notwendigkeit ist um bei uns mitzufahren!

@all: Ich habe etwas im IG-Forum zum Presseartikel geschrieben 

Christoph


----------



## DominikFR (11. Februar 2012)

naja ist halt nicht immer für alles Geld da und ein Helm kommt ja bald   aber ich hab noch einen alten Fullface Helm vom longboarden ich schau mal ob ich da noch reinpasse

aber generell ist mir bewusst das das Risiko größer ist ohne

ne mit dem hardtail bestimmt nicht da sind slicks drauf (schwalbe kojak)


----------



## Drahtesel89 (11. Februar 2012)

ok...aber ein Helm ist schon echt wichtig beim Fahren..will dich nicht belehren oder so, aber gab schon einige Stürze, wo unter anderen auch ich froh war, einen Helm aufgehabt zu haben 

Nebenbei, beim H&S Bike Discount gibts grade 70% auf Helme, vllt findest du da was.

Beste Grüße

Christoph


----------



## "Joker" (11. Februar 2012)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Nimm Beleuchtung nicht unter 900 Lumen.
> 
> Mehr u.a. dazu in unserer Interessensgruppe "Sachsenwaldpioniere".
> --> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=490
> ...



Ich schwanke noch zwischen einer Magicshine 872 oder einer Noname, der Magicshine 808 sehr ähnlichen Variante aus der Bucht. Letztere ist zwar deutlich günstiger, aber ich bin mir wegen des Akkus unsicher. 

Grüße, Marco


----------



## plattsnacker (13. Februar 2012)

@Andree und Christoph:
Bestellung ist raus 

Gruss
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel89 (13. Februar 2012)

Gefällt mir


----------



## Schoberson (13. Februar 2012)

Gefällt mir auch ;-)


----------



## Spacetime (13. Februar 2012)

Die Genesung läuft gut und ich bin vielleicht schon nächsten Donnerstag dabei, vorausgesetzt meine Protektorenunterhose kommt und das Wetter spielt mit. Ich bin bereits ein wenig wieder in der Stadt gefahren und habe 2 wirklich lange Spaziergänge hinter mir. Wenn alles so bleibt werde ich zum Wochenende mit dem Laufen wieder anfangen können. Die Rippen zwicken halt noch, aber der Oberschenkel ist bei ca. 70% 

Gruß Philipp


----------



## plattsnacker (13. Februar 2012)

Joker";9197054]Ich schwanke noch zwischen einer Magicshine 872 oder einer Noname schrieb:


> *MyTinySun  -- START 900 Komplettset*[/URL]
> 
> 
> Gruss
> Christian


----------



## plattsnacker (13. Februar 2012)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Gefällt mir auch ;-)



Hi Andree,
brauchst du die Teile optimalerweise vor Donnerstag abend ?
Denke, sie trudeln Mittwoch ein...

Gruss
C.


----------



## plattsnacker (13. Februar 2012)

Spacetime schrieb:


> Die Genesung läuft gut und ich bin vielleicht schon nächsten Donnerstag dabei, vorausgesetzt meine Protektorenunterhose kommt und das Wetter spielt mit. Ich bin bereits ein wenig wieder in der Stadt gefahren und habe 2 wirklich lange Spaziergänge hinter mir. Wenn alles so bleibt werde ich zum Wochenende mit dem Laufen wieder anfangen können. Die Rippen zwicken halt noch, aber der Oberschenkel ist bei ca. 70%
> 
> Gruß Philipp


Ratzfatz wieder fit was ? Man merkt dir doch dein jugendliches Alter an 


Chrischan


----------



## Drahtesel89 (13. Februar 2012)

Ich habe die 900 Lumen MyTinySun Start 900 heißt die glaub ich. Bin sehr zufrieden damit. Pro ist auf jeden Fall, dass du keine 5 Wochen Verschiffungsdauer abwarten müsst und bei Problemen nen deutschen Ansprehpartner hast. Außerdem fallen bei den China-Böllern evtl Zollkostrn an und dann hast die Ersparnis schon fast wieder kaputt gemacht. Die 100,- für die MyTinySun hab ich auf jeden Fall nicht bereut. Hatte am Anfang nen defekten Akku, also angerufen und 2 Tage später nen neuen Akku gehabt, ohne den alten schon zurückgeschickt zu haben. Der 4400 Amperestunden Akku reicht bei mit bei voller Leistung (also 900Lumen) ca. 2,5 Std. Würde dir also zum 5600er Akku bzw nen China-Ersatz-Akku Raten. Die China Akkus sind zu 100% kompatibel zu den deutschen MyTinySun Lampen!

Christoph


----------



## plattsnacker (13. Februar 2012)

Huch, gleich Feierabend   

--- Das Bike ruft


----------



## Spacetime (13. Februar 2012)

ich werde am donnerstag 30 .... *heul*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel89 (13. Februar 2012)

Steht schon in meinem Kalender


----------



## plattsnacker (13. Februar 2012)

Spacetime schrieb:


> ich werde am donnerstag 30 .... *heul*



Ok, Donnerstag  ToH !!!!    Wo, wann ?    
Unverheiratet ?!?   Philipp muss Rathaustreppen fegen!!!
Mit der Zahnbürste fängt er an    

Darfst auch die Protektorenunterhose anziehen :-D

Super Sache !


----------



## Schoberson (13. Februar 2012)

[quote="Joker";9197054]Ich schwanke noch zwischen einer Magicshine 872 oder einer Noname, der Magicshine 808 sehr ähnlichen Variante aus der Bucht. Letztere ist zwar deutlich günstiger, aber ich bin mir wegen des Akkus unsicher. 

Grüße, Marco[/quote]

Moin Marco,

ich habe mir auch die Start 900 gekauft und bin sehr damit zufrieden. Als Ersatzlampe habe ich mir bei Amazon ein chinesischen Nachbau bestellt. Funzt auch ohne Probleme. 
Wenn Du willst, bringe ich die Chinalampe am Donnerstag mit und du kannst sie ausprobieren. Ich kann dir allerdings nur empfehlen, zuerst ein Markenprodukt zukaufen.  Gewährleistung, Service, Teile nachkaufen usw. und ggf. als Ersatzlampe  ne günstige zuzulegen. 

Ride on, Andree


----------



## Schoberson (13. Februar 2012)

Spacetime schrieb:


> ich werde am donnerstag 30 .... *heul*



... dann hast ab Donnerstag ja noch einen Grund mehr, wenn du den Berg nicht mehr hochkommst. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Schön zuhören, dass es bei dir jedenfalls gesundheitlich wieder bergauf geht.

Bis bald mal wieder auf dem Trail und vieleicht sollte man dann zum Anfang wieder eine gemütliche Bobergrunde ins Auge fassen.

Andree


----------



## "Joker" (13. Februar 2012)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Wenn Du willst, bringe ich die Chinalampe am Donnerstag mit und du kannst sie ausprobieren.
> Ride on, Andree



Vielen Dank für dein Angebot  Ich hoffe, am Donnerstag schon meine Magicshine 872 ausprobieren zu können, die laut Versandhaus schon seit ein paar Stunden auf dem Weg sein sollte und auch aus Deutschland kommt. Letzteres war mir wichtig, um im Zweifelsfall von meinen Endverbraucherrechten Gebrauch machen zu können. Ich benutze schon seit ein paar Jahren eine LED Lenser P7 mit Lenkerhalterung, welche vermutlich als Ersatz aus dem Rucksack dienen wird. Eine Chinakopie der Magicshine 808 werde ich mittelfristig anschaffen, um günstig an einen Ersatzakku zu kommen. 

Grüße, Marco


----------



## mxsilver (14. Februar 2012)

Moin Männers,

melde mich aus dem Urlaub zurück...Leider 

Mit etwa 1,5 Tagen Verspätung ( haben den Flieger verpaßt  ) sind wir Samstag Nacht in dieses ekelhafte Wetter zurückgekommen.. Da steigt man bei kühlen 20 Grad in den Flieger und 5 Stunden später trifft einen der Schlag..

Ich habe 5 geführte Touren mit Freemotion gemacht, wobei ich wohl nur eine wiederholen würde. Die richtig guten und teilweise sehr schwierigen Trails ( sind bis S3 gefahren, und ich habe auch mal geschoben ) sind weit verstreut, und meist nur schwierig zu erreichen. Wir sind teilweise erstmal 1,5 Std. mit dem Bus hochgeshuttelt, um dann von ganz oben zu starten. Aber die Trails haben das entschädigt. Für meinen Geschmack war es nur immer zu schnell vorbei .

Von den 5 Touren waren 3 Trail-Touren und 2 "Trett-Touren". Teilwiese sehr anstrengend, bei einer Tour hatten wir z.B. 12 % Steigung im Mittel, max. 16 %. . Und das als Bergabfahrer...

Ich habe ein paar Videos aufgenommen, brauche aber bestimmt Wochen, um die zu bearbeiten. Hab das noch nie gemacht, und mir nun erstmal Magix bestellt. wenn ich da was vorliegen habe, stelle ich es ein.

Vielleicht bis Donnerstag

Gruß

Seb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel89 (14. Februar 2012)

Moin Moin und herzlichen Willkommen zurück im kalten und verregneten Norden 

Wenn ich deinen Beitrag lese, will ich direkt aufs Rad und irgendwohin. Aber klingt in der Tat anstrengend obwohl nur Bergabfahren und hoch-geshuttelt werden auh reizvoll klingt...

Ich bin gespannt auf die Videos.

Christoph


----------



## rockriderSH (14. Februar 2012)

Moin Sebastian,

schön, dass du wieder gesund und munter unter uns weilst. Auch hier wird das Wetter immer schöner !! Wir haben schon 1 Grad plus und nicht mehr 17 Grad minus  Es kommen doch schon langsam Frühlingsgefühle auf. 

Bis bald auf dem Trail oder doch erst bei einem ToH ??

Die Muehle hat wieder geöffnet und soll sehr schön geworden sein.

Ist jetzt wohl von der Küche her eher ein Steakhouse.

Was haltet ihr von einem ToH so in der nächsten Zeit ??

Gruß

Olli


----------



## Drahtesel89 (14. Februar 2012)

Finde ich eine gute Idee. So wie Frau Bluhm die Mühle beschrieben hat, würd ich da auch gern mal hinschauen.


----------



## plattsnacker (14. Februar 2012)

Moin !

@Sebastian:  Schau mal unter "Start"-"Programme"-"Windows Movie Maker", kost' nix und geht auch ...


Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## TeeKay82 (14. Februar 2012)

Sagt mal Jungs, hat schonmal jemand von euch einen Fahrtechnikkurs besucht? Vielleicht sogar hier in Hamburg und Umgebung? 

Falls ja, wie sind eure Erfahrungen?

Gruß
Tom


PS: Der Neid sei mit dir Sebastian! ;-)


----------



## Drahtesel89 (14. Februar 2012)

An einem Fahrtechnik-Kurs würde ich auch gern mal teilnehmen...wenn du was findest, lass es mich wissen.

Zwecks ToH, ich werde heut Abend mit meiner Liebsten mal die Mühle in Reinbek checken. Lass euch dann wissen wie es jetzt dort ist 

Christoph


----------



## plattsnacker (14. Februar 2012)

Will auch mehr Fahrtechnik!


----------



## rockriderSH (15. Februar 2012)

Moin,

ich denke unser Fachberater für Fahrtechnikkurse ist Sebastian. Wir werden dann wohl mal einen Tag in den Harz fahren müssen, was aus meiner Sicht überhaupt nicht schlimm wäre ) 

Ich wäre bei einem Techniktraining auch dabei.

Gruß

Olli


----------



## Jpui (15. Februar 2012)

Bei Fahrtechnik wäre ich auch dabei und nen Kurzurlaub im Harz wäre ich auch nicht abgeneigt


----------



## mxsilver (15. Februar 2012)

Moin,

ich habe ja bereits zwei Kurse belegt, und werde dieses Jahr hoffentlich die nächsten beiden machen ( Bikepark u. Spitzkehren ).

Schaut mal bei trailtech.de nach, da habe ich die Kurse gemacht.
Hier noch einer kleiner Bericht, den ich gearde gefunden habe :
http://forum.helmuts-fahrrad-seiten.de/viewtopic.php?t=4328

Viellleicht kann man als Gruppe auch separate Kurse buchen ( würde ich bei Interesse nachfragen ), je nachdem, was gewünscht wird, z.B. Kurvenfahren, Bremstechnik, BunnyHop, manuell etc.

Gruß

Seb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (15. Februar 2012)

Hi Jungs,

bikeride.de, eine MTB-Schule aus der Nähe von Dortmund, bietet am 21.+22.04.2012 
Fahrtechnikkurse in den Harburger Bergen an. Vielleicht auch interessant ?

Auszug aus der Website:

_"2-Tageskurs Hamburg
Der Zweitageskurs für Nordlichter!
Wir kommen zu unserem bewährten Spot in Hamburg-Harburg. Dort haben wir alle Möglichkeiten, zwei Tage lang die Fahrtechnik tüchtig aufzupolieren!

Das klassisch-bewährte 2-Tagesprogramm von Bikeride der Level 1 oder Level 2 Kurse wird dafür sorgen, eine Menge Spaß zu bekommen und dabei viel zu lernen.
Die Harburger Berge sind die höchsten Erhebungen in der Umgebung und jedem Hamburger Mountainbiker bekannt. Hier finden wir eine Vielzahl an Möglichkeiten für unsere Kurse: knackige Anstiege, kurze steile Abfahrten, Raum für Kurven- und Bremsübungen und verspielte Singletrails.
Als Treffpunkt dient uns die Kärnter Hütte, die auch für leckere Verpflegung sorgt.

Inhalte
Beim 2-Tageskurs bieten wir eine Level 1 und eine Level 2 Gruppe an, die Themen entsprechen den Tageskursen der jeweiligen Könnensstufe.
Der Zeitvorteil gegenüber den Tageskursen sorgt für einen noch besseren Lerneffekt. Die Übungen können ausführlicher behandelt und intensiver erfahren werden. So fällt die Umsetzung im Gelände noch leichter.
Wir checken auch Ihr Fahrwerk und Cockpit und geben Tipps zur optimalen Einstellung.

Dauer
ca. 6 Stunden tägl., inkl. eine Stunde Mittagspause"_


P.S. Guckst du hier: 
- [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12yXq1ARIrY"]Aaron Chase: How to Ride Backwards      - YouTube[/nomedia]
- [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-jjmLuhW2g"]Extreme Trial Bike Skills!!!      - YouTube[/nomedia]


Gruss
Christian


----------



## mxsilver (15. Februar 2012)

Hamburg wäre natürlich anfahrtstechnisch etwas einfacher, nur den Preis finde ich etwas heftig..

Man müßte mal in Erfahrung bringen, welche Inhalte vermittelt werden, und ob es noch Goodys dazu gibt..

Im Harz könnte man natürlich auch gleich noch ne nette Tour fahren..

Also wer will was machen und wo ??

Ich, Harz, Trailtech Level 3 + Spitzkehren 

Gruß

Seb


----------



## plattsnacker (15. Februar 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPlb9xmTmKg"]Sachenwaldpioniere Opfer des Trialweltmeisters      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## mxsilver (16. Februar 2012)

@Chrischan : der Movie Maker kann leider kein Mpeg4..
Habe ein Video hier, ist aber leider zu groß ( 1,86 GB ), aber auch ungeschnitten und ohne Musik schon ganz nett anzuschauen..

Gruß

Seb


----------



## Jpui (16. Februar 2012)

Heute wieder ganz normal um 20Uhr oder wie?
nicht das ich umsonst bis reinbek gurke^^


----------



## plattsnacker (16. Februar 2012)

Jpui schrieb:


> Heute wieder ganz normal um 20Uhr oder wie?
> nicht das ich umsonst bis reinbek gurke^^



Ja, wie in LMB geschrieben. 
20 Uhr Sophienstr. 7 // S-Bahn Reinbek

Regenkleidung nicht vergessen 

Meine Handynummer findest du im LMB-Termin, für alle Fälle...


Bis nachher
Christian


----------



## plattsnacker (16. Februar 2012)

mxsilver schrieb:


> @Chrischan : der Movie Maker kann leider kein Mpeg4..
> Habe ein Video hier, ist aber leider zu groß ( 1,86 GB ), aber auch ungeschnitten und ohne Musik schon ganz nett anzuschauen..
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Hi Seb,

guckst du hier:

Free-Video-Converter


Bis nachher ???????  NR ???
Chrischan


----------



## "Joker" (16. Februar 2012)

Mit dem Videopad Videoeditor, übrigens kostenfrei, kann man schon einiges anstellen und große Dateien bearbeiten. Ich schneide damit ab und an größere FullHD Movs und kann mich nicht beklagen.

Regenkleidung einpacken bringt doch Unglück  Nagut...

Bis nachher, Grüße, Marco


----------



## mxsilver (16. Februar 2012)

Hab es verkleinert und bei youtube hochgeladen.. Leider wurde es entfernt, da zu lang.. 
Mehr kann ich jetzt hier auf der Arbeit aber nicht machen, also heißt es abwarten..

Vielleicht bin ich heute Abend dabei, mal schauen. Noch habe ich den Temoeraturschock noch nicht ganz überwunden..

Gruß

Seb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (16. Februar 2012)

Hi Jungs,

langsam verliere ich die Übersicht, wer nun nachher alles dabei ist.

Nur wer sich bis 19:30 Uhr auf LMB  als Mitfahrer angemeldet hat, kann auch davon ausgehen, das bei einer evtl. Verspätung auch auf ihn gewartet wird...

Also bitte "Anmelden" drücken   

Ergänzend macht es immer Sinn, die Handynummern auszutauschen, auch für den Fall einer unbemerkten Panne während der Tour... ( entweder nachher vorm Start oder mir als PN die Nummer senden )

Bis nachher...
Chrischan


----------



## mxsilver (16. Februar 2012)

Drücke den Button erst, wenn ich zu hause bin und es nicht total schifft.. ja,ja Kanarenweichei 

Habe hier nochmal kurz eine Teilstrecke von unserer Summit Trail Tour umgewandelt. Die Quali ist zwar jetzt völlig von arsch, aber man kann mal etwas erkennen :

http://youtu.be/TKYSreRj0oo

Gruß

Seb


----------



## Drahtesel89 (16. Februar 2012)

Hey Seb,

ich lad meine Videos immer bei Vimeo hoch...da gibts nur die Begrenzung,dass du als nicht-zahlender Nutzer nur maximal 500MB pro Monat hochladen darfst. Vllt hilft dir das ja weiter

Alternativ erstell dir doch einen Dropbox-Account, da kannst du mit diesem Link und 250MB extra von mir  über 2GB hochladen und dann den Link einfach verteilen..dann kannst ein großes Video auf jeden Fall ungekürzt hochladen

Link: -->  http://db.tt/6E48uO5

Die Abfahrt nach der Leitplanke sieht ziemlich cool aus. Allgemein macht das schon wieder Bock auf Sonne, Trockenheit und geile Trails..

Christoph


----------



## plattsnacker (16. Februar 2012)

mxsilver schrieb:


> Drücke den Button erst, wenn ich zu hause bin und es nicht total schifft.. ja,ja Kanarenweichei
> 
> Habe hier nochmal kurz eine Teilstrecke von unserer Summit Trail Tour umgewandelt. Die Quali ist zwar jetzt völlig von arsch, aber man kann mal etwas erkennen :
> 
> ...



Hi Seb,
wie vermutet:  Nix treten, nur bremsen  

War das dein gutes Botenrad, was so leiden musste, oder vor Ort geliehen ?

Die LMB-Anmeldung war auch eher für die "Neuen" gemeint. Bin nicht davon ausgegangen, das du trotz der Schütteltouren auf GC das LMB vergessen hast 

Vielleicht bis nachher

Chrischan


----------



## Drahtesel89 (16. Februar 2012)

Achja, was mir noch einfiel: Ich wollte ja noch vom Besuch der Mühle in Reinbek schreiben.

Wir waren am Dienstag dort und es ist echt super schick!!! Das Essen war ebenfalls sehr gut und auch nicht überteuert. Hab nen Grillteller mit Rind, Schwein und Hähnchen (350g) für 13,90 gegessen. Meine Freundin hatte ein Huftsteak (260g) für 15,90. Vorspeisen und Getränke top...Nachspeise haben wir leider nicht mehr geschafft. Es gibt auch Cocktails.

Also ich denke, das wäre auch was für ein ToH!

-Ausführungen Ende-


----------



## nearest2thepin (16. Februar 2012)

So Männer, habe einen neuen Numbercruncher, bin also resozialisiert.

Mal ein ergänzender Gedanke: Was wäre so ein Fahrtechniktraining ohne das richtige Trikot?! Ich zieh meins schon garnicht mehr aus, bzw. ich krieg es nicht mehr aus, da die Größen etwas kleiner ausfallen als bei kik. Ich empfehle deshalb allen, bis zum Frühjahr gut und gern 6-8 kg abzunehmen.

Gruß,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spacetime (17. Februar 2012)

Super Sebastian!!! Das sind die echt coolen Trails oder ? 
Wieviel Federweg hattest du drin ? 160 ?

@Christoph der Brustgurt ist es einfach


----------



## Drahtesel89 (17. Februar 2012)

Ja ich weiß, dass es am Brustgurt liegt, denn damit kannst du alles ohne großes Verwackeln aufnehmen...


----------



## mxsilver (17. Februar 2012)

Moin,

jep, vorne 160, hinten 140 mm.
der räder leiden dort aber etwas, da es sehr felsig ist.
Habe ein paar "Andenkenen" am Rahmen, und ein Schaltröllchen wurde von einem fiesen Stein angegriffen..

Aber so sieht man wenigstens, daß das Botenradl artgerecht bewegt wird..

Gestern kam " magix " mit der Post, werde dann mal Stück für Stück ein paar Filmchen machen..

Gruß

Seb

@Jan : Deswegen hatte ich Muster bestellt


----------



## Schoberson (17. Februar 2012)

mxsilver schrieb:


> Drücke den Button erst, wenn ich zu hause bin und es nicht total schifft.. ja,ja Kanarenweichei
> 
> Habe hier nochmal kurz eine Teilstrecke von unserer Summit Trail Tour umgewandelt. Die Quali ist zwar jetzt völlig von arsch, aber man kann mal etwas erkennen :
> 
> ...


Moinsen, 
flowiger Trail. Genau das was man will und braucht
Hätte gerne noch den Kameraschwenk auf dein breites Grinsen gesehen.
Verdammte Axt. Jetzt hätte richtig Bock auf den Magdeburger Weg im Harz.
Gruß,
Andree


----------



## Schoberson (17. Februar 2012)

http://youtu.be/fjWWJKa3UqY


... der Magdeburger Weg rockt auch bei schlechtem Wetter.


----------



## rockriderSH (17. Februar 2012)

Magdeburger watt ??? ... Solche Trails fahre ich dann auch in meinem zweiten Leben 

Sagt mal..... WO IST EIGENTLICH JÖRG ?

Ich fange mir an Sorgen zu machen.

Gruß

Olli


----------



## Drahtesel89 (17. Februar 2012)

Das gleiche, also mit Jörg hab ich mich auch schon gefragt. Aber als ich deine Telefonnummer brauchte, Olli, hat er mit auf meine SMS geantwortet. Ist so zwei Wochen her..also lebt er noch


----------



## rockriderSH (17. Februar 2012)

Moin Männer,

plane für Sonntag Mittag/Nachmittag eine kleine (2,5 h max) Exkursion ins Gelände  Stell das Ganze mal ins LMB.

Gruß

Olli


----------



## shbiker (17. Februar 2012)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Sagt mal..... WO IST EIGENTLICH JÖRG ?
> 
> Ich fange mir an Sorgen zu machen.
> 
> ...



Nett das ihr euch Sorgen macht. Aber alles unnötig. Diesen Winter hab ich wohl eine Erkältung unterschätzt und verschleppt. Es geht mir aber schon wieder gut, nur die Motivation ist noch nicht zurück gekehrt. Sobald die wieder da ist bin ich auch wieder am Start!!! Versprochen.

Bis dann 

Jörg


----------



## gnss (17. Februar 2012)

Geil Sebastian! Und der erste Kratzer tut immer am meisten weh, so ein Rad ist halt ein Gebrauchsgegenstand, außer man nutzt es nur für Fahrten zur Eisdiele.

Der Magdeburger Weg ist toll, da wird man dazu gezwungen fluffig auf dem Rad zu stehen und es unter sich arbeiten zu lassen, plump sitzen bleiben und auf seine 150mm zu vertrauen funktioniert nicht. Von jantech gibt es noch mehr schöne Harzvideos, einfach mal durchklicken, das hier dürfte Sebastian z.B. vom Fahrtechniktraining her bekannt vorkommen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mxsilver (17. Februar 2012)

Moin,

so habe das Video nochmal in etwas besser Quali hochgeladen : http://youtu.be/jEUi6LV4saU

Ich werde nach und nach noch welche hochladen, aber erstmal ungeschnitten. Damit beschäftige ich mich erst, wenn ich viel Zeit habe...

@ Jörg : Schön, das es Dir besser geht
@ Olli : Überleg Dir das nochmal mit der Querfeldeinfahrt.. Wir haben gestern abend abgebrochen; hat nicht wirklich viel Spaß gemacht
@ Andree : Die Sachsenwaldpioniere sollten unbedingt den Harz rocken ( ich kenne den auch bei schlechtem Wetter gut  )
@ Martin : Yep, Pionierweg ist mir gut im Gedächtnis. Sehr schön zu fahren. Scheiß auf Kratzer, die gehören dazu..

Gruß

Seb


----------



## Drahtesel89 (18. Februar 2012)

Moin Jungs,

da ich für meinen Aufbau noch diverses Zeug brauche, fahr ich Montag zu TNC in Hamburg. Falls jemand noch etwas brauch, kann er es mich also gern wissen lassen.

Habe dort zwar noch nie was gekauft, aber die haben einige gute Angebote und bei Neuware kann man ja nicht viel falsch machen, oder hat jemand (schlechte) Erfahrung mit denen gemacht?

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop/index.php

Beste Grüße,

Christoph


----------



## nearest2thepin (18. Februar 2012)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> da ich für meinen Aufbau noch diverses Zeug brauche, fahr ich Montag zu TNC in Hamburg. Falls jemand noch etwas brauch, kann er es mich also gern wissen lassen.
> 
> ...



TNC ist in Ordnung, ich empfehle aber bei der Abholung zu prüfen, dass die Ware den Spezifikationen in der Produktbeschreibung entspricht.


----------



## Catsoft (18. Februar 2012)

Ich find TNC in Ordnung. Leider ist aber nicht immer alles da... Ggf. vorher telefonisch prüfen.

Robert


----------



## mxsilver (18. Februar 2012)

Preise sind eigentlich i.O., nur kommt man sich dort nicht unbedingt wie ein Kunde vor.
Ich hatte immer das Gefühl, das die Mitarbeiter ziemlich mürrisch waren.

Gruß

Seb


----------



## Drahtesel89 (18. Februar 2012)

Danke für die Antworten...ich hoffe die haben Montag alles was ich brauch...Kette, Kassette und Schaltzüge sollten sie ja da haben, kritisch wirds bei den Einbaubuchsen für den FOX Dämpfer..hoffentlich haben sie die parat. Wenn ich die auch noch bestellen muss, dann dauert das wieder ewig bis die da sind... 

Bin schon so fahrgeil


----------



## mxsilver (18. Februar 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PmLfkcbjIms&feature=g-upl&context=G2e0a706AUAAAAAAAAAA"]Summit01      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Drahtesel89 (18. Februar 2012)

Sehr cooles Video-und vor allem sehr coole Trails. Schön verblockt 

ist das ab 3:30 die chinesische Mauer? 

Was hat deine Frau/Freundin eigentlich die ganze Zeit gemacht, wenn du ständig mit dem Bike unterwegs warst...Meine Freundin würde mir sicher was husten, wenn ich das Bike mitnehmen will und jeden Tag unterwegs wär.


----------



## Inspire (18. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

würd mich gern euerer Tour morgen anschließen. Bin bisher hauptsächlich in den Boberger Dünen unterwegs und möchte mal ein paar andere Gebiete sehen. Hoffe das ganze ist noch Hardtail-tauglich 

Viele Grüße
Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "Joker" (18. Februar 2012)

Kann mir einer erklären, wie ich den LMB Bereich hier im Forum finden kann - irgendwie stehe ich auf dem Schlauch.

Vielen Dank im Voraus, Marco

p.s. die Tour am Donnerstag war trotz Abbruch schwer in Ordnung


----------



## Drahtesel89 (18. Februar 2012)

@Joker
Also bei mir sind die LMB-Termine immer am oberen linken Ende der Seite. Wenn du also diesen Post liest, scrolle einmal ganz nach oben und halte deine Augen links, direkt unter dem IBC-Emblem.

Alternativ: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/

Das Ganze dann als Bookmark speichern und donnerstags immer eintragen 

@Inspire: Ich bin zwar Donnerstag diesmal nicht dabei, aber die Runden sind grundsätzlich auch Hardtail-tauglich. Am Besten ist es, wenn du dich auch im LMB für den Nightride in Reinbek anmeldest. Wo du hin musst weißt du? Reinbeker Bahnhof, Sophienstrasse 7. Zeit und Teilnehmer findest du im LMB. 

Horrido!
Christoph


----------



## Schoberson (18. Februar 2012)

Moin Marco, 
evtl. wirst du dich wundern, dass du nächste Woche keinen Termin für den Nightride am Donnerstag findest. Chrischan und ich sind beide verhindert. Die Woche drauf gehts auf jeden Fall wieder rund. Immer die Rubrik der Fahrgemeinschaften im Auge behalten


----------



## "Joker" (19. Februar 2012)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> Das Ganze dann als Bookmark speichern und donnerstags immer eintragen



...sicher doch - ich dachte, das wäre obligatorisch  Vielen Dank für die Erklärung! 

Ich kann heute leider nicht mitfahren, weil mein Sohn uns alle mit fiesen Erkältungsbakterien niedergestreckt hat. Schade, dass es Donnerstag nichts wird. Ich wäre sogar für einen Ausweichtermin, vielleicht am kommenden WE, zu haben.

Grüße, schönen Sonntag, Marco


----------



## rockriderSH (19. Februar 2012)

Moin Männer,

die Tour heute steht bei mir auf jeden Fall !! Ich werde um 14:00 Uhr am Bahnhof Reinbek starten und unsere Standardrunde probieren !! Daniel, mit dem Hardtail ist die Runde absolut fahrbar. Es wird heute sicherlich sehr schlammig und nass sein, aber ich habe es mir einfach heute vorgenommen, da ich sonst den Indoor Rollen Knall bekomme. Will endlich mal wieder draußen fahren.

Gruß

Olli


----------



## mxsilver (19. Februar 2012)

http://youtu.be/pT5SNZ5KC7I


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Inspire (19. Februar 2012)

Ok, perfekt. Adresse steht auch.

Na hauptsache es kommt nicht so viel von oben runter. Waschen wär bei mir heute eh angesagt.


----------



## rockriderSH (19. Februar 2012)

Moin,

war heute mit Seb und unserem neuen Mitfahrer Daniel eine SWP Standard drehen. Standard war hier aber wirklich nur die Runde. Die Bodenverhälnisse lassen echtem Trailspaß wenig bis gar keinen Raum. Boden ist super tief und man hat das Gefühl nur bergauf zu fahren. Echt anstrengend kann ich euch sagen. Respekt and Daniel, der super durchgehalten hat und sein nagelneues Bulls das erste Mal so richtig hat Schlamm fressen lassen. War aber trotz widriger Verhätnisse eine sehr schöne Runde mit euch Jungs !! Es schien übrigens durchgehend die Sonne !!

Bis denne 

Olli


----------



## mxsilver (19. Februar 2012)

Moin,

jo, hat spaß gemacht.
Und jetzt nach dem Duschen beim Käffchen wird mir auch wieder warm..

Gruß

Seb


----------



## "Joker" (19. Februar 2012)

Toll - jetzt bin ich neidisch


----------



## Inspire (19. Februar 2012)

Moin,

da kann ich mich nur anschließen. War ne Super-Runde, hat Spaß gemacht. Wetter top und naja der Boden teils extrem aufgeweicht. Trotzdem immer wieder gerne!!

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## Hille81 (19. Februar 2012)

Moin hab mal ne frage gibts hier in der umgebung um hh nen paar schöne trails, evtl sogar nen paar freeride od downhillstrecken? Bin neu hier in die gegend gezogen und suche wie verrückt hab aber noch nix dolles gefunden. Für hilfe wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## Drahtesel89 (19. Februar 2012)

Ich kann dir zum Thema Freeride/Downhill nur das sagen, was du im Freeride/Downhill-Thread schon vor 3 Stunden gehört hast. Die Sachsenwaldpioniere sind eher weniger Freerider/Downhiller, obwohl Teile von uns diesen Sommer Bikepark-Besuche planen.

Du kannst in den Harburger Bergen, wenn dir das was sagt, ein paar gute Trails fahren, z.B. vom Paul Roth-Stein.

Kannst mir auch gern ne PN schicken, ich bin auch etwas abwärtsorientiet. Vllt finden wir ja mal ne Tour die wir zusammen fahren können. Kenne auch ein paar Leute, mit denen man fahren kann.

Beste Grüße, Christoph


----------



## Schoberson (19. Februar 2012)

Moin tosamen,

ich habe mein 20-Tonnen-Fully wieder flott bekommen, bin somit am Donnerstag nicht mehr "verhindert" und würde einen Nightride ins Forum stellen.

Eine Frage an alle potentielle Kunden: Würde den obligatorischen 20:00 Uhr Termin allerdings auf 19:00 Uhr 
vorziehen. Gibt es Einwände?

@ Chrischan: Vielen Dank nochmal für das Werkzeug.

@ Marco und Familie: Gute Besserung

@ Seb: Habe mir heute deine Videos angesehen. Respekt! Geile Strecke und verdammt gut gefahren!

Gruß, 
Andree


----------



## DominikFR (20. Februar 2012)

20 tonnen fully find ich gut


----------



## Schoberson (20. Februar 2012)

Mahlzeit werte Pioniere,

ich habe für Donnerstag einen Nightride ins LMB gestellt. 
Beginn ist bereits um *19:00 Uhr !!!* Wem es zu früh ist, bitte bis spätestens Dienstagabend melden! 

Bis dann, Andree


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DominikFR (20. Februar 2012)

hoffentlich ist der Boden diesmal nicht so weich


----------



## "Joker" (20. Februar 2012)

Ich bin dabei - habe heute schon die Füße nicht mehr stillhalten können und bin zwecks Einkauf eine lockere 20km Tour geradelt. Bis Donnerstag bin ich bestimmt wieder vollständig kuriert. 

Grüße, Marco


----------



## Drahtesel89 (20. Februar 2012)

Hey Jungs!

Nachdem ich in den wirklich endlosen Weiten der IBC Threads irgendwie nicht gefunden habe, immer wieder abgedriftet bin oder einfach nur verwirrt wurde, habe ich nun eine Frage.

Ich hab mein Schaltwerk, neue Kassette, Kurbel, Kettenblätter installiert. Die Kette abgelängt verbunden und will nun mein Schaltwerk (SRAM X.0) einstellen, da es nicht rund läuft. aber egal wie weit ich an den Schrauben L und H rein und rausdrehe, es passiert nichts. Habe gelesen, es kann damit zusammenhängen, dass das Schaltwerk als solches zu wenig oder zu viel Spannung durch den Schaltzug bekommt. Aber woher weiß ich, wann ich zuviel Zug, zu wenig Zug, oder genau richtig bin, mit der Länge des Schaltzuges? Habe ihn extra noch nicht abgeschnitten, um noch Änderungen vornehmen zu können. Habe gerade knapp 10cm brauchbaren Draht noch nach der Fixierungsschraube am Schaltwerk "über"..

Hat jemand kapiert was ich erklären wollte und kann mir helfen?!

Danke und Beste Grüße,

Christoph


----------



## ohneworte (20. Februar 2012)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> Hey Jungs!
> 
> Nachdem ich in den wirklich endlosen Weiten der IBC Threads irgendwie nicht gefunden habe, immer wieder abgedriftet bin oder einfach nur verwirrt wurde, habe ich nun eine Frage.
> 
> ...



Moin,

Sorge zuerst einmal das Du den Shifter auf der Position kleinstes Ritzel eingestellt hast.

Anschließend löst Du die Befestigungsschraube für den Schaltzug am Schaltwerk und ziehst mit einiger Kraft (evtl. Kombizange) am Zugende. Bitte achte darauf das sämtliche Anschlaghülsen samt Bowdenzug wirklich auf "Anschlag" an den vorgesehenen Gegenhaltern ohne Spiel im sämtlichen Zugverlauf sitzen.

Wenn Du jetzt so auf Spannung gezogen den Zug wieder am SW verschraubst müsste die Vorspannung korrekt sein.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Drahtesel89 (20. Februar 2012)

Das ging schnell. Danke schonmal, ich habs zwar so gemacht und mit ner Kombizange gezogen, aber ich werde es nochmal versuchen, vllt habe ich ja was übersehen oder so..oder ich muss mich mehr anstrengen


----------



## Drahtesel89 (20. Februar 2012)

Ich hab es genau so gemacht, wie du geschrieben hast. Aber irgendetwas kann immernoch  nicht stimmen. Habe den Shifter aus Ritzel 9 von 9 gestellt. dann so fest gezogen wie es ging, aber das obere Schaltröllchen sitzt auf Höhe des 4./5. Ritzels...soweit reichen die Anschlagschrauben gar nicht, um ihn nun auf das 9. Ritzel auszurichten... :S


----------



## Drahtesel89 (20. Februar 2012)

Aber der Schaltarm ist nicht verbogen oder so...


----------



## Drahtesel89 (20. Februar 2012)

Habe es jetzt nochmal abgemacht und nach dieser Anleitung gemacht:

http://www.fahrrad-news.com/womb-klinik/1131-so-wird-ein-schaltwerk-montiert

bis zu Schritt 4 passt alles soweit...aber mir fällt auf, dass die Spannung wenn ich auf kleinem Ritzel/kleinem Kettenblatt bin, viel zu gering ist. Kann es sein, dass meine Kette schlicht und ergreifend noch zu lang ist? Die Kombination großes Ritzel/großes Blatt geht jedoch schon jetzt nur noch gerade so, obwohl das ja in der Praxis nie vorkommt, aber einige Seiten erklären so die Ketten optimal abzulängen...

Oh man, ich hab schon die Schn**e voll...bin kurz davor es einfach wegzubringen und machen zu lassen für nen Zwanni...


----------



## ohneworte (20. Februar 2012)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> Habe es jetzt nochmal abgemacht und nach dieser Anleitung gemacht:
> 
> http://www.fahrrad-news.com/womb-klinik/1131-so-wird-ein-schaltwerk-montiert
> 
> ...



Das wird dann wohl Sinn machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (20. Februar 2012)

ist der Käfig genauso lang wie beim alten Schaltwerk?
hat die Kassette die gleiche Abstufung?
sind die Kettenblätter genauso groß wie die alten?
hast du die Kette genauso lang gemacht?


----------



## Drahtesel89 (20. Februar 2012)

-Käfig ist genau so lang, muss lang sein, da ich 3x9 fahre
-Kassette hat die gleiche Abstufung (9fach 11-34Z)
-Kettenblätter sind die gleichen wie vorher
-Kette habe ich nicht so lang gemacht wie vorher, da der Rahmen ein anderer ist und die Kettenstrebe eine andere Länge hat, daher habe ich die Kette vorn aufs große Blatt gelegt, hinten aufs kleinste Ritzel, dann die Kette soweit zusammengeführt, dass die beiden Schaltröllchen fast senkrecht übereinander stehen, eher ein kleines Stück nach hinten...


----------



## gnss (20. Februar 2012)

Sicher, dass man für groß/groß nicht noch ein Gleid rausnehmen kann? Schaltwerk stützt sich korrekt am Schaltauge ab?


----------



## Drahtesel89 (20. Februar 2012)

ja stützt sich korrekt ab und nein nicht sicher, ob man noch ein Glied rausnehmen kann...wenn ich es auf klein klein liegen habe, dann hängt die Kette durch....also noch rausnehmen?


----------



## gnss (20. Februar 2012)

Eventuell.  Falls du eine alte Kette hast, dann probier es damit aus.


----------



## Drahtesel89 (20. Februar 2012)

Ich lass es für heute..keinen Bock mehr...schau mir das dann nochmal im Hellen an und mit nem klaren Kopf..muss nun erstmal ins Bett, morgen wieder zeitig hoch.. :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (21. Februar 2012)

Hi Christoph,

hast du auch die Werkstatt-Links in unserer IG durchstöbert ?
Z.B. den hier:  http://www.kh-krieger.de/MTB_workshop.htm

Und http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/know-how/werkstatt.161.2.htm

Viel Erfolg !

Gruss
Christian


----------



## "Joker" (21. Februar 2012)

Ich werfe nochmal zwei Videos in die Runde, die mir auf jeden Fall immer ein wenig Motivation gegeben haben, mich an meine Schaltungen 'ranzutrauen. Schaltungen einstellen kann ja mitunter echt ätzend sein...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wej_rssqCg"]Fahrrad - Schaltwerk perfekt einstellen      - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUcBjEE8zfM"]Shimano-Schaltung einstellen      - YouTube[/nomedia]


In wiefern das jetzt auch auf SRAM zutrifft, vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen, ich hoffe aber, dass dir damit trotzdem geholfen ist. 

Viel Erfolg, Grüße, Marco


----------



## Spacetime (21. Februar 2012)

Ich komme gerade vom Arzt... 
Das komische klacken in meinem Brustkorb bei bestimmten Bewegungen hat mich einfach nicht los gelassen. 
Die Rippe ganz unten hats doch bei meinem Sturz erwischt. Ich brauch noch 3 Wochen. 

Gruß Philipp


----------



## Drahtesel89 (21. Februar 2012)

Spacetime schrieb:


> Ich komme gerade vom Arzt...
> Das komische klacken in meinem Brustkorb bei bestimmten Bewegungen hat mich einfach nicht los gelassen.
> Die Rippe ganz unten hats doch bei meinem Sturz erwischt. Ich brauch noch 3 Wochen.
> 
> Gruß Philipp



Ach Phil...son Kacke...aber gehts wenigstens aufwärts? Wie war die Feier am WE? Konnte leider nicht kommen, da wir nicht in HH waren...Was macht das Alutech? 

Wegen der Schaltung: ich hab diverse Videos und tricks und kniffe angeschaut...an den Einstellschrauben liegt es nicht, die geben nicht so viel her, wie ich Spiel drin habe...ich werd die alte Kette aufziehen und die soweit kürzen bis es besser/oder schlechter aussieht.aber die Kette kommt dann eh weg. die neue wird dann auf die Gliedranzahl abgelängt, die ich bei positiven Ergebnissen erziele...


----------



## Spacetime (21. Februar 2012)

Ja die Feier war klasse! Das neue Bike soll im April ausgeliefert werden. 
Zur Not leihe ich mir im Bikepark einfach eins  Mit dem Wetter soll es ja aufwärts gehn ! 

Gruß Phil


----------



## Spacetime (21. Februar 2012)

und bei dir ? was geht mit dem neuen Rahmen ? haste schon alle Teile zusammen oder fehlt noch etwas ?

Welche 
Gabel ?
Dämpfer ?
Bremsen ?


----------



## Drahtesel89 (21. Februar 2012)

Ich hoffe, dass das Wetter bald besser ist ab Ende April bin ich erstmal durch mit Prüfungen und Bachelor-Studium...Hoffe dann im Master mehr Zeit zu haben und dann gehts in Bikepark. *freu*

Morgen kommt mein reduzierter Lagerkonus..wenn ich bis dahin die Schaltung eingestellt habe, ist das Rad sogut wie fertig, noch Gabel kürzen und los gehts..bin auf die erste Fahrt gespannt


----------



## Drahtesel89 (21. Februar 2012)

Spacetime schrieb:


> und bei dir ? was geht mit dem neuen Rahmen ? haste schon alle Teile zusammen oder fehlt noch etwas ?
> 
> Welche
> Gabel ?
> ...



warte, ich lad eben ein Bild hoch


----------



## Drahtesel89 (21. Februar 2012)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1064913

Das ist der derzeitige Stand der Dinge...Gabel steckt nur drin, damit ich Schaltung etc einbauen kann..


----------



## Spacetime (21. Februar 2012)

Ok Dämpfer ist ein DHX, Gabel Marzochi ? und die Bremsen erkenne ich nicht. 

Sieht aber klasse aus !! 

Wieviel gewicht haste ? und kommt deine Reverb noch da rein ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel89 (21. Februar 2012)

Dämpfer ist der 2011er Fox DHX 5.0 Air mit 240er Einbaulänge bei 70er Hub, kommt auf 170-180mm Federweg.

Gabel ist noch die "alte" Rock Shox Recon mit 140mm (da noch kein Geld für ne absenkbare Talas oder RS Lyrik)

Bremsen sind auch die Magura Luise BAT geblieben mit 203er Scheibe vorn und 180er hinten.

Gewicht hab ich noch nicht bestimmt. aber ich denk und hoff unter 15kg zu bleiben 

Meine Reverb passt nicht rein, da meine 31,6mm hat und die Sattelstütze am Torque 30,9mm (warum auch immer) --> hab jetzt also ne Kind Shock i950 Remote in 31,6mm rumliegen (2 Jahre alt)


----------



## mxsilver (21. Februar 2012)

Moin,

oha, da bekomme ich ja richtig Unterstüzung beim Bergabfahren..

Ich glaube am 19.05. macht Braunlage ( Bikepark ) auf..
Es findet gleich an dem Wochenende ein Fahrtechniktraining da statt?
Wollen wir dahin?

Gruß

seb


----------



## Spacetime (21. Februar 2012)

bin dabei !

Gabel ist nicht einfach ....

Muss die denn absenkbar sein ?


----------



## Drahtesel89 (21. Februar 2012)

mxsilver schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> oha, da bekomme ich ja richtig Unterstüzung beim Bergabfahren..
> 
> ...



Ja, die Unterstützung bekommst du von uns. Tom hat auch schon Interesse angemeldet beim Bikepark fahren..

Klingt erstma nicht schlecht mit Fahrtechnik in Braunlage, muss nur schauen wegen dem Termin,dass kann ich jetzt leider noch nicht fest zusagen..


----------



## Drahtesel89 (21. Februar 2012)

Spacetime schrieb:


> bin dabei !
> 
> Gabel ist nicht einfach ....



Wie meinst du das? Eine auszuwählen ist nicht einfach? Also eigentlich kommt für mich zur Zeit nur ne Tals oder ne Lyrik in Frage, aufgrund Gewicht und Features..160mm müssen es werden und mindestens 1fach absenkbar...aber wie gesagt, erstmal reichen die 140 vorn aus denk ich


----------



## Spacetime (21. Februar 2012)

Gabel http://alutech-cycles.com/Revelation-RLT-Air


----------



## Drahtesel89 (21. Februar 2012)

Spacetime schrieb:


> Muss die denn absenkbar sein ?



Ich will erstmal fahren und beobachten..die Geometrie am Torque ist ja viel besser als auf dem Nerve..aber da wars mit 140mm vorn schon bergauf immer doof, weil man das VR nicht unten hält...daher wäre absenkbar bei 160 sicher besser...aber wie gesgat hat noch Zeit und ich muss erstmal schauen obs notwendig ist


----------



## mxsilver (21. Februar 2012)

@Phil : ich klingel nachher mal durch..

Ich würde dann vielleicht ein "langes Wochenende" draus machen.
freitag früh hin, ne Tour fahren, Samstag Bikepark, und Sonntag noch ne kleine Tour und dann wieder nach hause..


----------



## Spacetime (21. Februar 2012)

naja ne Talas kostet schon sehr viel. als ich mir das Fanes bestellt habe wollte ich eigentlich auch nur den Rahmen haben um es selber aufzubauen. 
Aber alleine die 1300â¬ fÃ¼r die Talas mit 180mm waren einfach zuviel... 
Die ist zwar jetzt auch drin aber als Komplettbike ist es halt viel preiswerter gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel89 (21. Februar 2012)

Klar!

Habe auch festgestellt, dass ein Fertigkauf wesentlich günstiger ist als alles Selbst aufzubauen..hab den Rahmen gekauft, nen LRS (Hope-Naben mit DT Swiss Felgen) und dann bisschen hier, paar Kleinteile da, und schon hätte man auch das Bike auch Komplett kaufen können, die teile die man nicht will als Neuware verhökern und austauschen..oder eben so lassen...

Aber ich wollte es eben selbst aufbauen 

Und mit der Gabel-erstmal abwarten..


@Seb: Eigentlich hab ich in der Zeit vom 19.5. keine Prüfungen etc. und hab schon Lust mitzukommen, also plan mich gern mal mit ein. Ich krieg das dann schon gebacken


----------



## mxsilver (21. Februar 2012)

Ich frage heute Abend mal bei meiner Regierung nach.. Bin schließlich Anfang März auch noch ne Woche alleine weg..

Aber ich denk, das sollte klappen

Gruß

Seb


----------



## Drahtesel89 (21. Februar 2012)

mxsilver schrieb:


> Ich frage heute Abend mal bei meiner Regierung nach.. Bin schließlich Anfang März auch noch ne Woche alleine weg...



Das muss ich dann auch noch machen


----------



## mxsilver (21. Februar 2012)

http://trailtech-mountainbike-harz.de/termin-details/events/level-3.html

Anmelden müßtet Ihr Euch dann selbst..


----------



## Drahtesel89 (21. Februar 2012)

und wenn ich Level 2 nicht besucht habe? 

Du hast doch schon an Level 2 teilgenommen, was macht man da so? Kann ich sowas? (ich weiß, es wird dir ggf schwer fallen das einzuschätzen..)


----------



## mxsilver (21. Februar 2012)

Ne, fällt mir nicht schwer..

Kannst Du alles nicht!!!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel89 (21. Februar 2012)

alles klar....dann wäre eine Teilnahme an Level 3 wohl eher quatsch...

Hab mir die Level Beschreibungen mal alle durchgelesen, also Level 1 denk ich krieg ich hin, obwohl die Beschreibungen halt nicht wirklich aussagekräftig sind.

Würde mich aber auch eher bei nem Level 2 erstmal eintragen...


----------



## mxsilver (21. Februar 2012)

In Level 2 sind folgende sachen gemacht worden ( trübe Erinnerung ):

- Kurvenfahren, kannst Du
- Bremstechnik, sollte auch klappen
- kleiner Drop, zeig ich Dir
- Manuel, zeig ich Dir
- Bunny Hop, zeig ich Dir
- Pionierweg, zeig ich Dir

Wo ist jetzt das Problem ?

Ansonsten kann man noch etwas den Trackstand üben und die richtige Position auf dem Bike


----------



## Drahtesel89 (21. Februar 2012)

Was ist denn Pionierweg? Den Rest zeigen klingt gut, ne Runde Fahrtechnik üben statt rumradeln wär eh mal ne coole Sache...

Aber dann klingts schon weniger nach nem Problem..


----------



## mxsilver (21. Februar 2012)

Pionierweeg, siehe Beitrag 1877 ( video ) von gnss..

Den sind wir da beim Techniktraining u.a. gefahren. Ist einer von vielen netten Trails im Harz..


----------



## Spacetime (21. Februar 2012)

Alles klar das machen wir einfach mal! Ich fühle mich sowieso berufen 1-2 Level zu überspringen  und Pionierweg können wir ja vorher schon mal fahren oder ? 

bzw. Manual - ich bin noch beim Wheely


----------



## Drahtesel89 (21. Februar 2012)

Ja find ich ne gute Idee. Kommen sicher einige zusammen. Phil und Tom wollen sicher auch mit "üben"

Und ja ich will auch vorher schonmal in Harz!


----------



## mxsilver (21. Februar 2012)

Wheely brauchste aufm Trail nicht, eher vor der Eisdiele .
Aber zwischen zeigen und können sind auch noch Welten..

Alles halb so schlimm, runter kommen wir immer


----------



## Drahtesel89 (21. Februar 2012)

ich glaub es ist auch eher dafür gedacht, das man bei Wellen oder so, das VR hochnimmt, um besser drüber zu kommen etc. also mehr Mittel zum Zweck.

Pionierweg ist geil


----------



## Spacetime (21. Februar 2012)

Ich melde mich jetzt an ok ?


----------



## mxsilver (21. Februar 2012)

Jep,

mach das.
Ich glaube nicht, das ich da zu Hause Probleme bekomme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel89 (21. Februar 2012)

Ich quatsch heut Abend noch mit Katja und meld mich sicherlich morgendann an. Aber alle für Level 3, dann gleich?! klar für Level 3, Seb will ja Level überspringen, weil er ein Pro ist


----------



## Spacetime (21. Februar 2012)

*Vielen Dank für Deine Anmeldung!*

  Wir werden uns in Kürze mit Dir in Verbindung setzen.


----------



## mxsilver (21. Februar 2012)

Nicht überspringen, er war halt schon fleißig..

Altersbedingt muß ich mich ja auch etwas mehr ranhalten


----------



## Spacetime (21. Februar 2012)

achso Christoph wir könnten nochmal Level 2 vorher machen, da Level 1 und Level 2 nich in Bikeparks statt finden! Es gibt noch mehrere Level 2 Termine im April ... 

Gruß Phil


----------



## Drahtesel89 (21. Februar 2012)

Achso na dann..wenn ich jetzt in 2 Wochen mit Klausuren durch bin,dann kleb ich eh erstmal auf dem Rad und versuche mal bissel in Eigenregie meine Technik zu steigern


----------



## mxsilver (21. Februar 2012)

Hier habe ich immer genächtigt:

http://www.hausdaheim-braunlage.de/

Nett, gut eingerichtet und auf Wunsch mit Frühstück.
Ich würde versuchen für das Maiwochenende dort noch etwas zu bekommen..


----------



## Spacetime (21. Februar 2012)

Ja sieht gut aus Sebastian. Wenn jetzt fest steht wer alles dabei ist können wir das ja buchen. Ich denke Tom wird auch dabei sein.


----------



## mxsilver (21. Februar 2012)

Ich rufe nachher schonmal an, und frage wieviel Platz die noch haben..
Vielleicht können wir morgen dann alles fest machen.
Phil, schnackst Du heute Abend mit Tom??

Gruß


----------



## Spacetime (21. Februar 2012)

Jo ich klär das mit Tom ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spacetime (21. Februar 2012)

Hab noch grad mit dem Jürgen von Alutech geschnackt mein Bike kommt schon mitte ende März ))


----------



## mxsilver (21. Februar 2012)

Schon .

Aber Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude..


Dann komm ich mit meinem AM ja richtig ins schwitzen...


----------



## Drahtesel89 (21. Februar 2012)

Aber ein reinrassige AM ist das Litevill doch aber auch nicht,oder? Ich Fahr ja auch nur so nen Misch-Masch. Schaue mir gleich mal die Unterkunft an, wenn das WLAN in der Bibliothek wieder funktioniert..


----------



## Drahtesel89 (21. Februar 2012)

@Seb: jo die Bude sieht doch gut aus und vom Preis ist es doch super.

@Phil: Vllt finden wir ja auch ein Level 2 Kurs hier in der Nähe, ich mein für Bremsen und Kuventechnik kann man mMn auch in den HaBe's nen Technikkurs machen, od?!


----------



## mxsilver (21. Februar 2012)

So habe ich eben mal nachgefragt, es wäre auf jedenfall ein DZ frei ( habe ich erstmal reserviert ) und mit viel Glück noch ein zweites.

Habe Frau Schmidt gesagt, daß ich mich morgen melde. Das ist nämlich das Himmelfahrt-WE.


----------



## Spacetime (21. Februar 2012)

Naja dein Torque ist doch schon etwas sehr stabiles oder ? Die bauen doch auch ihren Downhiller auf den Torquerahmen auf oder ist das ein anderer Torque Rahmen ? 

Ich hatte eine Zeit lang ein ein 601 gedacht aber bei mir ist das ja auch ein großer Schritt von meinem aktuellen 120mm Carbon Teil auf 180 mm Alurahmen. Sebastian kann bei seinem 301 doch sogar 160mm vorne und hinten fahren oder ?

Ja vielleicht in den Habes mal schauen! Das problem ist einfach das dort keine Steine liegen finde ich und technisch halt relativ wenig da ist. Aber wieso nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spacetime (21. Februar 2012)

ah gut dann sollten wir uns wirklich beeilen ! mit den buchen


----------



## Drahtesel89 (21. Februar 2012)

Aber Brauch man für Bremsen und Kurventechnik Steine? Ich weiß nicht. Ja das Torque ist glaube ich von mir mit 67kg nicht kaputt zu Kriegen. Die neuen Laufräder auch nicht. Hab überlegt auf 2fach vorn umzurüsten, aber mal schauen. Muss erstmal Eindrücke bekommen.

Dein Alutech wird echt ein größerer Schritt werden vom Carbon Renner. Was wiegt das Alutech?


----------



## Spacetime (21. Februar 2012)

14 kg und vorne 2 fach, 26-38

Ja vielleicht reicht ja Habes, aber ich werde bestimmt öfter am Wochenende auch mal nur für einen Tag in den Harz. Deswegen dachte machste halt da noch kurz den Level 2 Kurs oder so. Tom hatte auch ein Kurs in den Habes gefunden aber der ist überteuert und ich hatte mal mit einem dieser beiden DIMB Mountainbike Guides hier in Hamburg gesprochen und die geben auch Kurse. 

Kommt Zeit kommt Rat...


----------



## TeeKay82 (21. Februar 2012)

Moinsen Männers,

ich lese hier grade auf Arbeit ein wenig quer. Dat hört sich alles sehr gut an. Hab definitiv Interesse, allerdings heute leider keine Zeit mehr mich drum zu kümmern. Ich hab morgen aber mein freien Tag, da schau ich nach ob ich Urlaub hab an dem Wochenende oder es irgendwie anderweitig einrichten kann.

Hab für Ende März ne Harz-Wochenede angedacht. wollte bei Trailtech LVl 1 und 2 besuchen...Wenn schon, denn schon! ;-) Also falls grundsätzliches Interesse besteht, ich wollte wohl das WE vom 23-25.03 loszotteln. Werd es diese woche wohl noch fix machen. 

so, ich muss erstmal wieder malochen. meld mich morgen...


----------



## Spacetime (21. Februar 2012)

da könnte noch Schnee liegen, aber ich bin vielleicht dabei


----------



## Spacetime (21. Februar 2012)

Was ist mit deinem Bike jetzt ? Dämpfer in der Rep. ?


----------



## TeeKay82 (21. Februar 2012)

Nope, alles gut. Ich ignorier das erstmal;-)


----------



## "Joker" (21. Februar 2012)

Falls euch in o.g. Hotel die Plätze ausgehen sollten, könnte ich das Hotel-Pension Bergkranz noch empfehlen. Dort haben wir mal eine knappe Woche Urlaub gemacht und waren sehr zufrieden mit dem Zimmer und dem Frühstück. DIe Übernachtungspreise sind moderat.

Grüße, Marco


----------



## Drahtesel89 (21. Februar 2012)

Moin...ich hab grade ein kleines Problem und hab mich schon über ne Stunde belesen..

Wenn ich meinen Dämpfer mit meiner Rock Shox Pumpe aufpumpe und dann die Pumpe abschraube, verliert der Dämpfer die komplette Luft. Lasse ich sie aufgeschraubt, verliert er sie nicht, liegt also nicht am Dämpfer. Habe nun gelesen, dass das wohl ein weitverbreitetes Problem ist, dass beim Abziehen "nicht schnell genug" gearbeitet wird und die Luft entweicht..(weil bei der kleinen Luftkammer die Luft eben rucki-zucki draussen ist.

Lösungsansatz dazu sind Dämpferpumpen, welche ein 2-Ventil-System haben..(schreibt man) 

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit vllt dem gleichen Problem und/oder Pumpe oder hat eine solche Pumpe?!

Christoph


----------



## Spacetime (21. Februar 2012)

Hab meine Bestätigung für den 19.5. gerade per Mail bekommen. 
Ich hoffe ich schlage da jetzt nicht alleine auf Jungs !!!

Gruß Philipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spacetime (21. Februar 2012)

Hab die gleiche Pumpe und ein Fox rp23 aber keine Probleme.


----------



## TeeKay82 (21. Februar 2012)

Wie es der Zufall so will, hab ich in der Maiwoche Urlaub.

@ Phil: hab mich grad verbindlich für den LVL 3 Kurs angemeldet...bist also schonmal nicht mehr alleine! 

Über LVL 2 im März reden wir morgen..


----------



## mxsilver (22. Februar 2012)

Moin,

habe mich gearde für den 19.05. angemeldet.
Meine Planung wäre folgende :

Freitag, 18.05. ca. 7.00 Uhr Start in HH, Tour im Harz
Samstag, 19.05. Level 3
Sonntag, 20.05. Frühstück, Tour im Harz, Abreise

Einwände, Widersprüche od. Anregungen ?

Soll ich versuchen die Zimmer zu reservieren? Wenn ja, für wen alles?

Gruß


----------



## TeeKay82 (22. Februar 2012)

hört sich super an. von meiner seite aus spricht nichts dagegen. sebastian, was hast du für ein auto? nicht zufällig nen bus ala T4 o.ä wo 3-4 räder reinpassen?! ;-)


----------



## mxsilver (22. Februar 2012)

Nein,

nur eine T3 Doka..

Bin sonst immer mit meinem Caddy ( "2 Sitzer" ) gefahren..


----------



## mxsilver (22. Februar 2012)

Bestätigung ist da, und ich habe gerade mit Jan von trailtech gesprochen.
Es sind derzeit noch ca. 3 - 4 Plätze für den Kurs frei.
Er wird den wahrscheinlich selbst durchführen, was ich persönlich sehr gut finde.

Gruß


----------



## Spacetime (22. Februar 2012)

ok Sebastian ich bin wegen dem Hotel zu 200% dabei ! 

wir könnten im Prinzip mit dem Caddy und meinem Smart fahren. 
Dann sollte es nicht allzu teuer sein. 

Gruß Phil


----------



## Spacetime (22. Februar 2012)

achso und das wochenende sieht genau so sehr gut aus !


----------



## TeeKay82 (22. Februar 2012)

bestätigung habe ich auch erhalten, somit sind wir schon zu dritt. chris halt dich ran...

bzgl. des LVL 2 Kurses: Ich hab jetzt nochmal mit Phil gesprochen und wir haben uns entschlossen den Kurs aufgrund von Wetterbeständigkeit auf den 22.04.12 zu verlegen.

Die Chance dort keinen Schnee mehr zu haben ist einfach bei weitem höher, als ende März. 

Wir würden dann Fr/Sa/So dort bleiben, sprich 2 Übernachtungen - 2 Touren + LVL 2 Kurs am Sonntag.

Wer noch interesse hat, bitte hier zeitig bekunden. 

gruß
tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (22. Februar 2012)

@Philipp:
Bevor ich es vergesse:
Alles Gute nachträglich zum 30 !!
Die Planungen für's neue Lebensjahr(zehnt) sind ja super, neue Skills + neues Bike !!
Behältst du das Ghost auch ?

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## Spacetime (22. Februar 2012)

Vielen Dank Chrishan! Ich muss mal schauen ob ich mein Ghost behalte oder nicht. Ich denke sobald ich das Neue habe werde ich das mir mal durch den Kopf gehn lassen.


----------



## mxsilver (22. Februar 2012)

Ja, mensch. Total vergessen.. Alles Gute nachträglich..

Habe gerade einen Anruf von Frau Schmitt gehabt, es sind 2 Zimmer frei.
Habe jetzt beide gebucht. Ein Platz ist also noch frei.. Christoph, wird Zeit aus dem Bett zu kommen

Gruß

Seb


----------



## Schoberson (22. Februar 2012)

TeeKay82 schrieb:


> bestätigung habe ich auch erhalten, somit sind wir schon zu dritt. chris halt dich ran...
> 
> bzgl. des LVL 2 Kurses: Ich hab jetzt nochmal mit Phil gesprochen und wir haben uns entschlossen den Kurs aufgrund von Wetterbeständigkeit auf den 22.04.12 zu verlegen.
> 
> ...



Hi Tom,

ich habe auch jeden Fall Bock auf den LVL 2 Kurs. Muss das heute Abend mit Frau und Gefolge abklären. 

Allerdings würde ich erst Samstag, evtl. auch erst Abends hinfahren. 
Im Auto hätte ich für weitere Leute Platz. Spritkosten übernimmt komplett mein großzügiger Arbeitgeber 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





@ Phil: Alles Gute nachträglich... alter Mann 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Andree


----------



## TeeKay82 (22. Februar 2012)

Kein Problem, schnack das in Ruhe ab...ist ja nicht ganz so eilig. Ich denke wenn wir das spätestens ende der Woche dingfest machen, passt das schon.


----------



## TeeKay82 (22. Februar 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sK9jkoT8mQ4"]TrailTech Level 2 auf dem Brocken      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Trailtech LVL 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mxsilver (22. Februar 2012)

TeeKay82 schrieb:


> TrailTech Level 2 auf dem Brocken      - YouTube
> 
> Trailtech LVL 2



Ich wußte es letztes Jahr schon, daß die Jungs etwas auf den Kopf gefallen sind...

Das war genau der Tag, andem ich auch den Kurs besucht habe. Ich wußte gar nicht, daß wir auf dem Brocken waren . Waren mir von Anfang an unsympatisch, die Jungs..

By the way, ab 5:04 ist der Einstieg in den Pionierweg..


----------



## plattsnacker (22. Februar 2012)

mxsilver schrieb:


> ...By the way, ab 5:04 ist der Einstieg in den Pionierweg..



Was klötert da denn so ? Bike oder Bandscheiben ?


----------



## TeeKay82 (22. Februar 2012)

wen meinst du mit unsympatisch? die guides oder die "mitteilnehmer"? hat dir der kurs nix gebracht? wurde nix vermittelt? sprich dich aus sebatian  

aber das sind doch sicher die gleich wie sie es beim lvl 3 training sein werden oder?


----------



## mxsilver (22. Februar 2012)

Ich mein die Jungs, die sich da gefilmt haben.. Kamen von irgendwo aus dem Osten..

Der Guide/Trainer ist schwer i.O. War Jan selbst. Und ja, ich habe einiges gelernt..

es lohnt sich meiner meinung nach auf jedenfall..


----------



## TeeKay82 (22. Februar 2012)

jaja, immer diese fiesen ossi`s...nich das ich auch einer wäre?! ;-) 

gut, hab schon bedenken gehabt das es rausgeschmissenes geld ist...


----------



## mxsilver (22. Februar 2012)

TeeKay82 schrieb:


> jaja, immer diese fiesen ossi`s...nich das ich auch einer wäre?! ;-)
> 
> Nicht alle, aber die waren als ossi´s, wessi´s, nordi´s was auch immer : DOOF
> 
> ...


----------



## Spacetime (22. Februar 2012)

Ich bin in Amsterdam, Kultur usw.


----------



## TeeKay82 (22. Februar 2012)

Ich bin im Mediamarkt, ebenfalls Kultur! ;-)


----------



## shbiker (22. Februar 2012)

Moin Männers,

habe mich gerade für Donnerstag angemeldet. Mal schauen wie es so läuft.

bis denne

Jörg

@Phillip: auch von mir alles Gute


----------



## Schoberson (22. Februar 2012)

Hi Jörg,

willkommen im Club. Wenn es nicht wie gewohnt laufen wird, liegt es nicht an dir, sondern nur am vermatschten Untergrund. 
Ich hätte bei meiner gestrigen Kurzrunde besser das Rad schieben können und hätte trotzdem einen höheren Schnitt gehabt. 

Andree


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeeKay82 (22. Februar 2012)

Besteht vielleicht die Möglichkeit das wir Sonntag irgendwie zusammen kommen um ne nette Runde zu drehen, oder ist da Familientag?  Sonntag schaut das Wetter auch super aus...


----------



## shbiker (22. Februar 2012)

TeeKay82 schrieb:


> Besteht vielleicht die Möglichkeit das wir Sonntag irgendwie zusammen kommen um ne nette Runde zu drehen, oder ist da Familientag?  Sonntag schaut das Wetter auch super aus...



Ich kann auch am Samstag definitiv nicht!! Werde ´mal mit meiner Liebsten sprechen. Wenn nichts anliegt würde ich auch lieber am Sonntag fahren. Gerne auch Richtung Lauenburg.

Bis denne

Jörg


----------



## Drahtesel89 (22. Februar 2012)

Hey Jungs,

hier hat sich ja ganz schön was getant..habs heute vorher noch nicht geschafft hier reinzuschauen. Ich habe mich heute auch für den 19.5.2012 zum Level 3 Training angemeldet. Habe aber noch keine Bestätigung...

Zwei Doppelzimmer klingt doch gut. Die haben wir ja dann jetzt auch gleichmäßig befüllt. Und die Fahrerei mit dem caddy und Smart wäre auch gut. Ich habe leider kein Auto an dem Wochenende, da ich das abgeben muss...  (Dafür kann ich ohne schlechtes Gewissen das ganze WE weg sein )

Am Wochenende kann ich gar nicht, da meine Eltern zu Besuch sind...

Gibts sonst noch was? Achja, das Video vom Level 2 ist ja irgendwie nicht sooooo spektakulär und die Typen-naja 

Grüße, Chris


----------



## "Joker" (22. Februar 2012)

Am Samstag muss Senior auf Junior aufpassen, aber am Sonntag hätte ich auch Zeit zum Radeln. Ihr habt doch vor, MTB zu fahren oder wird es eine Straßenrunde?!

Grüße, Marco


----------



## ohneworte (22. Februar 2012)

mxsilver schrieb:


> Ich wußte es letztes Jahr schon, daß die Jungs etwas auf den Kopf gefallen sind...
> 
> Das war genau der Tag, andem ich auch den Kurs besucht habe. Ich wußte gar nicht, daß wir auf dem Brocken waren . Waren mir von Anfang an unsympatisch, die Jungs..
> 
> By the way, ab 5:04 ist der Einstieg in den Pionierweg..



Ich habe den Kurs letztes Jahr auch absolviert und mit dem Brocken hat der gezeigte Kurs nichts zu tun außer das er auch im Harz steht.


----------



## Drahtesel89 (23. Februar 2012)

Habe soeben die Bestätigung für den 19.5. Erhalten. Dann kann's ja nun losgehen mit den Level 2 Übungen


----------



## "Joker" (23. Februar 2012)

Ich muss mich für heute Abend leider abmelden - die Erkältung hat wieder voll zu geschlagen. Ich hoffe, ggf. am Sonntag, sofern es denn stattfindet, mitfahren zu können. Viel Spaß euch heute Abend.

Grüße, Marco


----------



## rockriderSH (23. Februar 2012)

Moin Männer, 

ich habe in unserer Interessengemeinschaft mal einige Terminvorschläge für ein ToH im März in Doodle reingestellt. 

Gruß

Olli


----------



## rockriderSH (23. Februar 2012)

Endlich mal ein Bike, dass meinen Ansprüchen gerecht wird !! 

http://de.engadget.com/2012/02/20/delta-7-arantix-mountain-bike-rahmen-wiegt-weniger-als-ein-macbo/

Gruß

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shbiker (23. Februar 2012)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Endlich mal ein Bike, dass meinen Ansprüchen gerecht wird !!
> 
> http://de.engadget.com/2012/02/20/delta-7-arantix-mountain-bike-rahmen-wiegt-weniger-als-ein-macbo/
> 
> ...


 
Den würd ich nicht nehmen. Da pfeift ja der Wind durch


----------



## Spacetime (23. Februar 2012)

kann einer mal bitte den Link vom TOH bei Doodle posten ?


----------



## Drahtesel89 (23. Februar 2012)

Spacetime schrieb:


> kann einer mal bitte den Link vom TOH bei Doodle posten ?



http://www.doodle.com/3tfde4ccsuns2dv5


----------



## Drahtesel89 (23. Februar 2012)

@Jörg, Sebastian, Andree: Bin gut heim gekommen, frisch geduscht und setz grad Nudelwasser auf 

Tut mit Leid, dass ich euch so ausgebremst habe heut...

Chris


----------



## shbiker (23. Februar 2012)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> @Jörg, Sebastian, Andree: Bin gut heim gekommen, frisch geduscht und setz grad Nudelwasser auf
> 
> Tut mit Leid, dass ich euch so ausgebremst habe heut...
> 
> Chris



Schön das Du heil zu Hause angekommen bist! Beim nächsten Mal hau dir die Nudeln aber vor der Tour rein

Bis die Tage

Jörg


----------



## LaZn (24. Februar 2012)

Tach z´sammen,

da stand ich schon fertig geschnürt und und bereit  für den Nightride im Hausflur, da fiel mir noch ein, daß ich ja noch  die Helmlampe unbedingt an den Helm montieren musste....und das war´s  dann...! Ich hab´s partout erst nach ´ner knappen Stunde hinbekommen,  das Teil einigermaßen fachmännisch zu befestigen
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, da war´s dann schon 18.45. 
 Also,  wenn´s trocken ist/bleibt, dann bin ich ab nächsten Donnerstag wieder  etwas häufiger dabei, dann wird´s dank Hope Naben wieder lauter im  Sachsenwald...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß aus Mölln, der Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mxsilver (24. Februar 2012)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> @Jörg, Sebastian, Andree: Bin gut heim gekommen, frisch geduscht und setz grad Nudelwasser auf
> 
> Tut mit Leid, dass ich euch so ausgebremst habe heut...
> 
> Chris



Moin,

dann ist ja alles gut. Veränder mal als erstes Deine Sitzposition und dann stell die Bremse ein.. Ist doch nicht normal, das man bei der ersten Ausfahrt mit dem neuen Bike die Power verliert.. Die Freude und Geilheit müßte doch alles überflügeln .

Habe gestern noch kurz mit Andree darüber philosophiert, daß wir auch den Deitser mal heimsuchen sollten. Ist nur ca. halbe Wegstrecke gegenüber Harz, und ganz interessante Videos habe ich hier gesehen :
http://videos.mtb-news.de/search/index?q=deister

Also wer Infos besorgen kann, her damit..

Vielleicht bis Sonntag

seb


----------



## Spacetime (24. Februar 2012)

hat er schlapp gemacht mit seinem neuen Bike ?


----------



## mxsilver (24. Februar 2012)

Christoph war etwas müde.. Kein Pionier macht schlapp....


----------



## Drahtesel89 (24. Februar 2012)

Ja hat er...absolut keine Kraft mehr gehabt...hatte das Gefühl im Schlamm nur noch auf der Stelle zu treten.
*Schande über mich*


----------



## mxsilver (24. Februar 2012)

Dieses Doping soll helfen : RHT


----------



## Spacetime (24. Februar 2012)

Schlamm ist auch blöde aber glaubst du mit dem nerve hättest du es geschafft ? -ich hoffe du hast den Rahmen nicht verkauft !


----------



## Drahtesel89 (24. Februar 2012)

Also am Bike lags sicher nicht, eher an diesem Schwachen Fahrer. Das Torque ist mit 14kg jetzt genauso schwer wie das Nerve war...der Nerve Rahmen geht aber weg, wieso?


----------



## Spacetime (24. Februar 2012)

ah ok, dachte halt es liegt an der geo und am gewicht vom bike, da es ja mehr für das bergab fahren gemacht ist und du jetzt keine touren mehr fahren kannst


----------



## TeeKay82 (24. Februar 2012)

vielleicht lags am offenen dämpfer ;-) Aber lass mal, ich kenn das. Wenn man 3-4 Wochen nix getan hat, ist danach schon ziemlich die luft raus.


----------



## Drahtesel89 (24. Februar 2012)

Nee die Geometrie ist auf jeden Fall viel geiler, sicher auch, weils ne Nummer kleiner ist als das Nerve. Also vorallem Bergauf bekomm ich gut Druck aufs Vorderrad. Und sehr antriebsneuzral ist der Rahmen auch.
Paar Feineinstellungen muss ich noch machen, Dämpfer nochmal bissel weicher, Sattel bisschen anders, Bremse vorn schleicht leicht...dann den Fahrer Trainieren in dann klappt's auch mit Touren wieder.

@Seb, Deister klingt gut. Vorallem ist das ja ein lockerer Tagesausflug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeeKay82 (24. Februar 2012)

Deister bin ich auf jeden Fall auch dabei. Gibt es hier ja auch einene ausführlichen Thread drüber. Ich bin eigentlich relativ häufig auf der Ecke. alle 6-8 Wochen in Herford, in den Deister hab ichs allerdings noch nicht geschafft. Eher Wiehengebirge und Teutoburger al ab Höhe Bielefeld. Is aber auch ganz nett.

Ach Andree, konntest du mit deiner Regierung schon das Aprilwochenende bzw. den LVL 2 Kurs abklären?


----------



## Schoberson (24. Februar 2012)

Guten Morgen allerseits,
es war gestern einfach sehr anstregend zu fahren. Ich habe meine Beine auch ganz schön gemerkt. 
@ Tom: Ich kläre das heute ab und sach Bescheid. 
Andree


----------



## rockriderSH (24. Februar 2012)

Moin Lars,

schön, dass du wieder genesen bist und wieder bei uns einsteigst 

*An alle anderen SWP's:*

DENKT ALLE AN DAS ToH und euren Doodle Eintag.

Leider muss ich dieses Wochenende komplett ohne SWP's verbringen, da ich unsere Kinder allein zu Hause betreuen werde.

Bei eventuellen Touren am WE wünsche ich euch viel Spaß.

Gruß

Olli


----------



## Inspire (24. Februar 2012)

Moin moin,

 schade Olli dass es nicht klappt. Ich wär bei ner MTB-Tour am Wochenende  auf jeden Fall dabei. Gibts da schon konkrete Planungen?

 Gruß
 Daniel


----------



## TeeKay82 (24. Februar 2012)

Ja, wie schauts jetzt Sonntag aus...Joker und Jörg? Wollen wir, insofern es von oben trocken bleibt, ne Runde starten?

Gruß
Tom


----------



## shbiker (24. Februar 2012)

TeeKay82 schrieb:


> Ja, wie schauts jetzt Sonntag aus...Joker und Jörg? Wollen wir, insofern es von oben trocken bleibt, ne Runde starten?
> 
> Gruß
> Tom



Moin Tom, 
Moin Männer,

habe gerade eine Tour für Sonntag ins LMB gestellt.
Bitte um Beachtung

Jörg


----------



## shbiker (24. Februar 2012)

Für den Fall das jemand noch eine Indoor - Veranstaltung für das übernächste Wochenende sucht.

Jörg


----------



## Schoberson (24. Februar 2012)

TeeKay82 schrieb:


> Ach Andree, konntest du mit deiner Regierung schon das Aprilwochenende bzw. den LVL 2 Kurs abklären?


Hi Tom,
es kam nicht zum Koalitionsbruch und ich darf mit . Habt ihr schon für den 22.04. gebucht?
Andree


----------



## TeeKay82 (25. Februar 2012)

Jörg, bin angemeldet. Allerdings fahr ich nur unter der Voraussetzung, dass es von Oben trocken bleibt. Also, wenn es regnet brauchst du nicht warten! 

@Andree

sehr gut! Nein ich habe noch nicht gebucht Ich sagte ja, dass ich bis Sonntag warte. Wie hast du es dir denn gedacht? Soll ich das Kurs für dich mitbuchen, was ja theoretisch möglich wäre? 
Wie schaut deine Planung aus? also phil und ich würden ja wie gesagt 2 Nächte dort pennen, sprich Freitag früh hin, einchecken, kleine Tour fahren, Samstag ne Tour fahren und dann Sonntag LVL 2 Kurs.

Was hast du dir vorgestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (25. Februar 2012)

Guten Morgen Tom,
wenn Du es schon anbietest, wäre es klasse wenn Du mich mit anmeldest. Geld kann ich auch gerne vorab überweisen.
Eine Unterkunft für Sa. auf So. auch. 
Natürlich würde ich gerne auch am Sa. eine Tour fahren, es ist allerdings noch nicht klar wann ich aus HH loskommme.
Erstmal Danke und alles Weitere können wir dann klären,
Andree


----------



## "Joker" (25. Februar 2012)

Tja, ich werde morgen wohl besser auf dem Sofa bleiben. Der Schnupfen will nicht gehen. Sofern ich morgen mitfahre, wird es eine ganz spontane Nummer. Momentan sieht es eher nicht danach aus. 

Grüße, Marco


----------



## shbiker (25. Februar 2012)

TeeKay82 schrieb:


> Jörg, bin angemeldet. Allerdings fahr ich nur unter der Voraussetzung, dass es von Oben trocken bleibt. Also, wenn es regnet brauchst du nicht warten!



Hi Tom und alle anderen Mitfahrer morgen,

habe gerade den Wetterbericht für Morgen gecheckt. Sieht garnicht schlecht aus. Heute Nacht noch etwas Niederschlag (dann staubt es morgen nicht so) und ab dem Vormittag  leichtes Aufklaren. Wenn die Wetterfrösche recht behalten sehen wir sogar die Sonne! Also LSV 15!. Der Wind soll aus NNW kommen, was ein nasskaltes Gefühl hervorrufen wird. Dagegen fahren wir uns aber warm.

Bis denne
Jörg


----------



## TeeKay82 (25. Februar 2012)

Alles klar, hoffen wir das beste..erwarten wir das schlimmste

bis morgen...


----------



## TeeKay82 (26. Februar 2012)

@ Phil & Andree: Hab uns 3 angemeldet zum Kurs, warte noch auf die bestätigung und nach der Unterkunft such ich noch...


----------



## Schoberson (26. Februar 2012)

TeeKay82 schrieb:


> @ Phil & Andree: Hab uns 3 angemeldet zum Kurs, warte noch auf die bestätigung und nach der Unterkunft such ich noch...


Moinsen,
vielen Dank. Freu mich schon. Schick mir doch bitte deine Kontonummer etc. als PM. 

@ Sonntagsfahrer: Viel Spaß heute
Andree


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeeKay82 (26. Februar 2012)

Hey Andree & Phil,

wir haben ein Problem. Der Kurs am 22.04. ist ausgebucht. Wir könnten (noch) alternativ am 15.04. platz finden...

was meint ihr? geht das für euch klar?


Gruß
Tom

PS: War ne super Tour heute, allerdings hätten mir die letzten 5 km gern ersparrt bleiben können! ;-)


----------



## shbiker (26. Februar 2012)

Geil!!!!

Die erste super Frühjahrstour heute. Sonne satt, wir haben in Schnackenbeck sogar im Gartenkaffee gesessen! Die Tour war zwar länger und härter als geplant, aber das Wetter musste einfach ausgenutzt werden. Bei allen, die hierbei an ihre Grenzen gebracht wurden möchte ich mich entschuldigen. Tom, ich hoffe die Nudeln haben dich dann wieder auf die Beine gebracht.

Danke fürs guiden Martin, ich habe heute super schöne Trails kennengelernt in Gegenden, in denen ich nicht einmal Landschaft vermutet habe.
Alles in allem ein Supertag. Hoffen wir ´mal auf einen schnellen und gewaltigen Frühlingsanfang.

Jörg


----------



## mxsilver (26. Februar 2012)

Moin,

ich kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen. Es war eine durchweg sehr schöne Tour, die auch das eine oder andere Korn gekostet hat. 

Auf ein baldiges Neues

Gruß

Seb


----------



## Inspire (26. Februar 2012)

Jo, die Tour war echt top. Da weiß man was man heute getan hat 

Gruß 
Daniel


----------



## Jpui (26. Februar 2012)

Ich ich bin zu spät nach Hause gekommen und musste alleine los.. schade^^


----------



## Schoberson (26. Februar 2012)

TeeKay82 schrieb:


> Hey Andree & Phil,
> 
> wir haben ein Problem. Der Kurs am 22.04. ist ausgebucht. Wir könnten (noch) alternativ am 15.04. platz finden...
> 
> ...



Hi Tom,
der 15.04. wäre für mich auch machbar. 
Andree


----------



## plattsnacker (27. Februar 2012)

Heute haben wir *2000*  WP-Punkte geknackt !!!


----------



## Spacetime (27. Februar 2012)

Ladies Only ist direkt vor euch... wie peinlich


----------



## plattsnacker (27. Februar 2012)

Spacetime schrieb:


> Ladies Only ist direkt vor euch... wie peinlich


Guck mal heute Abend nochmal genau hin...


----------



## mxsilver (27. Februar 2012)

Spacetime schrieb:


> Ladies Only ist direkt vor euch... wie peinlich




Ihr müßt hupen... Liegen eigentlich noch Teams hinter Euch??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spacetime (27. Februar 2012)

bin ja garnicht dabei , nächsten winter vielleicht


----------



## plattsnacker (27. Februar 2012)

Spacetime schrieb:


> bin ja garnicht dabei , nächsten winter vielleicht



Versehrte stellen ein erhöhtes Risiko für's Teamergebnis dar !!   

Warten wir mal den Jahresverlauf ab 

Am besten, du machst das Qualifying über die Trainungsverwaltung/Trainingsgruppe mit. 
So ein WP bei den SWP ist nämlich kein Kindergeburtstag, Philipp 
Da is nix mit Rippchen brechen, weil mal zu doll gehüpft und so...
Federweg allein bringt dir da nix 

So nun reicht's aber...  

Weiterhin gutes Zusammenwachsen und dann viel Spass mit dem Aluhobel !!

Was'n mit Donnerstag ?  Schnell mal'n LMB posten, was ?!!

Hier isser: LMB 01.03.   NR   SWP

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## TeeKay82 (27. Februar 2012)

Hab Donnerstag 15Uhr Feierabend...mein 2ter Nightride kann kommen! 

Wenn das Wetter ab Mittwoch wie vorhergesagt so super wird, haben wir Donnerstag abend perfekte Bedingungen.


----------



## Schoberson (27. Februar 2012)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> *An alle anderen SWP's:*
> 
> DENKT ALLE AN DAS ToH und euren Doodle Eintag.


Nabend Olli,

gibt es schon einen fixen Termin fürs ToH? 

Andree

P.S.: Ich war am Samstag in der Mühle und kann Christophs Meinung absolut teilen. Leckeres Essen, für einen guten Kurs.


----------



## TeeKay82 (27. Februar 2012)

MÃ¤nner,

hat evtl. jemand in naher Zukunft vor was bei www.bike-discount.de zu bestellen und wÃ¼rde mir helfen mich um einen 75â¬ Gutschein zu erleichtern? 

Da bike-discount nichts interessantes fÃ¼r mich bietet und ich lieber woanders kaufen mÃ¶chte, ist der Gutschein nicht interessant fÃ¼r mich...

GruÃ
Tom


----------



## Jpui (27. Februar 2012)

Kann Donnerstag leider nicht, da ich da ein Testspiel habe.

Hat wer Zeit/Bock morgen eine Runde zu drehen?


----------



## rockriderSH (28. Februar 2012)

Moin Männer,

bezüglich ToH wird von mir Freitag der 16. März jetzt fix gemacht ! Ich werde heute entsprechend Plätze in der Mühle reservieren. 

Wir haben zur Zeit 11 Anmeldungen über Doodle, was wirklich toll ist. 

Die SWP's, die sich noch nicht angemeldet haben, können dies weiter unter dem folgenden Link erledigen:

http://www.doodle.com/3tfde4ccsuns2dv5

Bezüglich Fotoshooting eine Frage an die Presseabteilung der SWP's:

Ist der 18. März hier immer noch fix ? Wenn ja, dann haltet euch bitte diesen Tag (Vormittag) temporär frei wenn es geht OK ? Aber hierfür sind unsere Pressefuzzis verantwortlich 

Bis denne

Olli


----------



## Spacetime (28. Februar 2012)

Klasse ! Wird ja wieder lustig


----------



## Drahtesel89 (28. Februar 2012)

Moin,

Presse: Da ich von Frau Bluhm oder irgendwem anders noch nichts anderweitiges gehört habe, steht der 18.03.2012 noch als Fototermin.

Bikepark mit Fahrtechnikkurs: Habe gerade meine Urlaubsbestätigung für den 18.05. (wie erwartet) bekommen. Will heißen, ab jetzt ist alles in trockenen Tüchern 

sontiges: ich kann Donnerstag nicht zum Nightride, da ich Freitag zwei Klausuren schreibe. Bin aber fleißig am Fahren auf der Rolle 


Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockriderSH (28. Februar 2012)

Moin,

Tisch für 14 Personen in der Mühle für den 16.03.2012 ab 20:15 reserviert !

Gruß

Olli


----------



## nearest2thepin (28. Februar 2012)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Tisch für 14 Personen in der Mühle für den 16.03.2012 ab 20:15 reserviert !
> 
> ...



Jo, mit dem ToH sind die wichtigsten Ecktermine für März dann schonmal geklärt 

Gruß,
Jan

PS. Meine Federgabel ist noch nicht wieder aus der Generalüberholung zurück, Donnerstag Radfahren ist bei mir noch ungewiss...


----------



## mxsilver (29. Februar 2012)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Presse: Da ich von Frau Bluhm oder irgendwem anders noch nichts anderweitiges gehört habe, steht der 18.03.2012 noch als Fototermin.
> 
> ...


----------



## nearest2thepin (29. Februar 2012)

Moin Männer,

ich schlage vor, dass wir das Thema PR entweder in der Interessengruppe oder per E-Mail weiterverfolgen, das gehört nicht hier her. Manchmal hilft nur Klartext.

Undiplomatischer Gruß,
Jan


----------



## Spacetime (29. Februar 2012)

ehm wo ist denn die Mühle ?


----------



## mxsilver (29. Februar 2012)

Ich steh auf dem Schlauch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel89 (29. Februar 2012)

mxsilver schrieb:


> Ich steh auf dem Schlauch



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?do=discuss&discussionid=4966&pp=25&page=3

da steht alles wichtige zum Foto und dem Treffen mit Frau Bluhm.

Christoph


----------



## Drahtesel89 (29. Februar 2012)

Spacetime schrieb:


> ehm wo ist denn die Mühle ?



http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&ba...9Dw&sa=X&oi=local_group&ct=image&ved=0CAYQtgM

dort ist die Mühle.


----------



## Spacetime (29. Februar 2012)

zur Info, Winterberg will schon 31.03. auf machen


----------



## Drahtesel89 (29. Februar 2012)

Hab's heut bei Facebook auch schon gelesen


----------



## rockriderSH (1. März 2012)

Moin,

bin leider raus heute Abend. Schaffe es nicht.

Olli


----------



## Schoberson (1. März 2012)

Nabend Sachsenwaldrocker,

musste heute auch leider Ollis Schicksal teilen und konnte nicht mitfahren.
Deswegen plane ich für Sonntagvormittag eine kurze Runde zwichen Frühstück und Mittagessen. Irgendwie so von 10:00 bis 12:00.. Ja, ja, ich weiss, eher für Familienväter geeignet, die bereits zu nachtschlafender Zeit von ihren Blagen geweckt wurden 

Andree


----------



## Spacetime (2. März 2012)

Gestern eine super Runde bei perfekten Wetter ! 
Die Trails waren schon in einem sehr guten Zustand. Schon relativ trocken!
Am Wochenende werden bestimmt beste Bedingungen sein. 

Gruß Phil


----------



## Jpui (2. März 2012)

Sonntag bin ich dabei!


----------



## plattsnacker (2. März 2012)

Hi Jungs,

hier die Tour vom gestrigen Nightride:

Bald scheint das Saisonende (WP ) näher zu rücken: Es wurden sogar schon Fahrer in kurzer Hose gesehen !!  

*Eckdaten:
*
Dauer 	02:35:00 h
Distanz 	36,40 km
km/h (Mittel) 	14.09 km/h
Höhenmeter 	438 hm 

GPX im Anhang ( zu betrachten u.a. mit Google Earth )


P.S.  Selbst "Die 6" ist wieder gut fahrbar !!


Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## "Joker" (2. März 2012)

Auch wenn ich gestern die Rolle des Gruppen-Schleppankers für mich in Anspruch genommen habe, hat es mir viel Spaß gemacht und es juckt mich schon wieder in den Beinen. 

Schade, dass ich mich nicht richtig von allen verabschieden konnte, aber ich bin vorher abgebogen, da ich noch knappe 15km nach Hause fahren musste. Es geht auf jeden Fall aufwärts, jede Tour, die ihr mich mitnehmt, werde ich pflegeleichter 

Grüße, Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spacetime (2. März 2012)

ging mir auch so ! 1-2 Monate und man hält super durch


----------



## plattsnacker (2. März 2012)

[quote="Joker";9262286]Auch wenn ich gestern die Rolle des Gruppen-Schleppankers für mich in Anspruch genommen habe, hat es mir viel Spaß gemacht und es juckt mich schon wieder in den Beinen. 

Schade, dass ich mich nicht richtig von allen verabschieden konnte, aber ich bin vorher abgebogen, da ich noch knappe 15km nach Hause fahren musste. Es geht auf jeden Fall aufwärts, jede Tour, die ihr mich mitnehmt, werde ich pflegeleichter 

Grüße, Marco[/quote]

Hi Marco,

mach' dir keine Sorgen, alles ist gut 


Gruss
Christian


----------



## Inspire (2. März 2012)

Nabend zusammen,

coole Tour am Donnerstag, hab mir das gerade bei Google angeschaut.  Falls zufällig morgen jemand Lust auf ne kleine Runde hat gerne bescheid  sagen. 
Diesen Sonntag kann ich nicht mit, da ich für eine Woche in den Snowboard-Urlaub fahre 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Spacetime (2. März 2012)

Keine Ahnung ob das hier schon stand. 

Am Sonntag fahren Tom, Christoph und ich ein wenig auf unserer Runde. 
Wollen aber ein wenig Technik usw. machen.
D.h. wir werden bestimmt ein paar knifflige stellen öfter fahren.
und es wird bestimmt keine richtige Tour. Wer lust hat kann ja gerne mit. 

Gegen 11 Uhr oder 11:30 am Bahnhof Reinbek

Gruß Philipp


----------



## Schoberson (2. März 2012)

Tach auch,

ich habe für den Sonntag eine Tour ab 10:00 ins LMB gestellt. Abfahrt ist am Luisengymnasium in HH-Bergedorf. Mein Plan ist auch in der Gegend zu touren, aber eher elastisch. 
Bin mal gespannt wieviel SWP´ler sich schlußendlich im Gehölz über den Haufen fahren.

Andree


----------



## Drahtesel89 (3. März 2012)

soo, war heut schonmal im Sachsenwald unterwegs und kann sagen, dass die Wege auf jeden Fall ne gute Konsistenz haben...können wir morgen schön fahren


----------



## "Joker" (3. März 2012)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Tach auch,
> 
> ich habe für den Sonntag eine Tour ab 10:00 ins LMB gestellt. Abfahrt ist am Luisengymnasium in HH-Bergedorf. Mein Plan ist auch in der Gegend zu touren, aber eher elastisch.
> Bin mal gespannt wieviel SWP´ler sich schlußendlich im Gehölz über den Haufen fahren.
> ...



Ich würde mich morgen mal bei dir einklinken wollen und bin auf die elastische Tour, was auch immer das bedeutet, gespannt  Vielleicht ergibt sich ja doch noch ein Zusammenschluss der beiden Gruppen.

Grüße, Marco

p.s. das Luisengymnasium ist jenes mit dem großen Spielplatz oberhalb von Bergedorf, richtig?!


----------



## Schoberson (3. März 2012)

[quote="Joker";9266643]Ich würde mich morgen mal bei dir einklinken wollen und bin auf die elastische Tour, was auch immer das bedeutet, gespannt  Vielleicht ergibt sich ja doch noch ein Zusammenschluss der beiden Gruppen.

Grüße, Marco

p.s. das Luisengymnasium ist jenes mit dem großen Spielplatz oberhalb von Bergedorf, richtig?![/quote]
Nabend Marco,

ja sehr schön. Morgen ist noch ein Kumpel dabei und wir sollten morgen früh entscheiden worauf wir Bock haben.

Das Lusiengym. ist am Ende des Reinebeker Weges und ein großer Waldspielplatz ist auch da.

Wir sollten uns finden,
Andree


----------



## Jpui (3. März 2012)

@andree: Hättest du ne adresse für mein navi vom luisengymnasium?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "Joker" (3. März 2012)

Gib in Google mal "Luisen Gymnasium Bergedorf" ein, dann wirst du es finden. 

Grüße, Marco


----------



## gnss (4. März 2012)

BremsbelÃ¤ge 4 Paar ~25â¬: superstarcomponents.com

War super morgens um 10 bei Tageslicht eine flotte Runde zu drehen.


----------



## Jpui (4. März 2012)

Ich fands auch sehr angenenehm bei tageslicht.

Wegen nächster Woche: Donnerstag kann ich nicht aber Mittwoch wäre ich bei ner runde dabei


----------



## "Joker" (4. März 2012)

War gut heute morgen! Sonntag Vormittag ist sowieso ein guter Termin. Ich bin nächste Woche, wie gesagt, flexibel.

Hier nochmal der Link zu meinem Tacho...

Sigma 1609, Kabelversion

Grüße, Marco


----------



## Spacetime (5. März 2012)

bei uns war es Gestern auch richtig cool  
Waren hauptsächlich an den drei Rampen im Krähenwald. Wobei die große schon wirklich groß ist !! da brauch ich dann doch ein anderes Fahrrad.


----------



## Catsoft (5. März 2012)

Moin!

Ich hab gestern im Sachenwald aus den Augenwinkel ein blaues Pipedream gesehen  Einer von "euch"?

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (5. März 2012)

Guten Moin,

wir sind gestern den "vergessenen" Wurzeltrail entlang der Bille gefahren. War echt mal wieder ein Genuss. Auch Gastfahrer Crash-Kid Jan gehts wieder gut 

@ Rampensäue: Habt ihr alle Rampen genommen? Wenn ja, seid ihr, inkl. Bikes heil geblieben? Wollte erst noch vorbei 
kommen, war dann aber doch zu spät.

@ Robert: Einen Pipedreamfahrer hatten wir nicht dabei. Leider.


----------



## Jpui (5. März 2012)

Ich werde heute nachmittag/abend bei Kurbelix bestellen.

Wenn noch jemand etwas brauch einfach bescheid sagen, dann können wir Versand sparen!


----------



## Drahtesel89 (5. März 2012)

Moin Sachsenwaldpioniere!

da der große Tag langsam näher rückt wollte ich auf diesem Wege nochmal alle daran erinnern, dass am Vormittag des 18.03.2012 (soweit das Wetter mitspielt) das große Fotoshooting für den besonderen Zweck (jeder weiß was gemeint ist!) geplant ist. Also schonmal grob den Tag freihalten, damit wir mit Trikot und Bike fotografiert werden können.

Genauere Daten wie Uhrzeit, Treffpunkt folgen nach Absprache mit Frau Bluhm.


Christoph


----------



## plattsnacker (5. März 2012)

Jpui schrieb:


> Ich werde heute nachmittag/abend bei Kurbelix bestellen.
> 
> Wenn noch jemand etwas brauch einfach bescheid sagen, dann kÃ¶nnen wir Versand sparen!



Hi Dustin,

ich wÃ¼rde mich gern beteiligen, falls nicht schon zu spÃ¤t:
1x   Artikel-Nr.: S80406101 ( Drehgriffschalter Paar ) , 11,63 â¬
1x   Artikel-Nr.: 15533 ( Sram / Drehgriff / 7 Gang mit Schaltbox ), 33 â¬
1x   Artikel-Nr.: 80029824 ( Qu-Ax / Einradsattel  ) , 12,95 â¬

Schick mir deine Bankverbindung als PN. Oder sonst beim ToH ?

Gruss + Dank
Christian


----------



## plattsnacker (5. März 2012)

TeeKay82 schrieb:


> Männer,
> 
> hat evtl. jemand in naher Zukunft vor was bei www.bike-discount.de zu bestellen und würde mir helfen mich um einen 75 Gutschein zu erleichtern?
> 
> ...



Hi Tom,

ich denke, da lässt sich was machen...   
Bring' den Gutschein mal mit zum ToH, falls wir uns vorher nicht sehen sollten.

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## Spacetime (5. März 2012)

Wir haben alle Rampen genommen bis auf die Große, da einfach die Bikes das nicht mitgemacht hätten. Hab jetzt auch leider ein Schlag hinten im Reifen! 

Gruß Phil

Das war die mittlere, ging ca 1m hoch und 3m weit die Sprünge. Wobei Christoph vielleicht sogar noch weiter ist. 
Serienbild von der Gopro ging leider nicht so gut.


----------



## Spacetime (5. März 2012)

Und bei der Kleinen war Christophs erster Whip Versuch echt nicht schlecht !!! so 20° hat er denke ich geschafft.


----------



## plattsnacker (5. März 2012)

@Phil:  Ihr seid mir so welche, 200m vor meiner Haustür ungefragt Laufräder schrotten... 

*NIGHTRIDE:*
Da ich diesen Donnerstag leider nicht kann, habe ich für morgen, *DIENSTAG*, einen weiteren Termin im LMB gepostet.
Start 20:15 Uhr , S-Bahn Reinbek

Den Donnerstagstermin lasse ich für euch stehen.

@Dustin:  Für Mittwoch ist leider Regen gemeldet, sonst hätten wir da gern fahren können.

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## Drahtesel89 (5. März 2012)

Super! Morgen Abend kann ich auch dabei sein. 

und Phil hat sein Laufrad nicht an den Rampen ruiniert,sondern in der Bergedorfer Innenstadt... 


also bis 20.15 am Bahnhof!

Christoph


----------



## plattsnacker (5. März 2012)

Bin ja gespannt auf dein Torque !

Bis morgen dann ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spacetime (6. März 2012)

oh man Christoph, ich wollte damit unsere Airtime unterstreichen ... 
jetzt hast du es ruiniert


----------



## rockriderSH (6. März 2012)

Moin,

kurze Frage zum Termin heute Abend. Fahrt ihr in eurem neuen Bikepark im Krähenwald oder ist eine Tour an der Kante geplant ? Es scheint ja zur Zeit bei uns eine starke Downhiller / Freerider Gemeinde zu geben. 

Gruß

Olli

PS. Könnt ihr auf die Homepage zugreifen ?


----------



## Schoberson (6. März 2012)

Spacetime schrieb:


> oh man Christoph, ich wollte damit unsere Airtime unterstreichen ...
> jetzt hast du es ruiniert


Seid also doch nur mit euren Downhill-Boliden lässig zum Eisdealer gefahren  

Nightride:

Ich habe mich für heute Abend angemeldet und für Donnerstag 
leider abmelden müssen. 

Andree


----------



## Spacetime (6. März 2012)

Das wird eine Tour.

Ich bin auch dabei, da ich Donnerstag ebenfalls keine Zeit habe.


----------



## plattsnacker (6. März 2012)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> kurze Frage zum Termin heute Abend. Fahrt ihr in eurem neuen Bikepark im Krähenwald oder ist eine Tour an der Kante geplant ? Es scheint ja zur Zeit bei uns eine starke Downhiller / Freerider Gemeinde zu geben.
> 
> ...



Hi Olli,

ich nix Bikepark, das sind nur die jungen Wilden, oder Winterpokal-auf-warme-Inseln-Verdrücker. 

Nee, nee, geplant ist eine Tour, die unsere Nerven und Nerve's nicht schädigen wird. Geestkante und/oder Billetrail im Sachsenwald. 

P.S. Homepage:  Hast du mal den Verlauf/Cache deines Browser gelöscht ? Oder ist gar die Adresse als Favorit falsch abgespeichert ? 

Ich komme mit 4 versch. Clients ( incl. Smartphone ) ohne Probleme auf die Seite.


Bis nachher
Chrischan


----------



## rockriderSH (6. März 2012)

Na, dann melde ich mich doch mal für heute Abend an 

Homepage: Internet Explorer - nur weiße, leere Seite ... merkwürdig

Gruß

Olli


----------



## plattsnacker (6. März 2012)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Na, dann melde ich mich doch mal für heute Abend an
> 
> Homepage: Internet Explorer - nur weiße, leere Seite ... merkwürdig
> 
> ...



Mach mal Rechtsklick / Seitenquelltext anzeigen. Kommt da HTML ?
Dann wird bei dir das Bild nicht angezeigt...

Versuch mal <http://www.sachsenwaldpioniere.de/inhalt.html>, dann Klick links oben auf "Startseite".

Ach ja, und nimm' mal'n vernünftigen Browser   Firefox, Chrome o.ä.

Bis nachher
Chrischan


----------



## Drahtesel89 (6. März 2012)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Na, dann melde ich mich doch mal für heute Abend an
> 
> Homepage: Internet Explorer - nur weiße, leere Seite ... merkwürdig
> 
> ...



Da haben wir das Problem doch schon. Ich finde den Internetexplorer für eine einzige Sache gut, nämlich um direkt nach dem neuen Bespielen des PC einen anständigen Browser runterzuladen. 

so..nun zum "Bikepark"...das ist nicht wirklich ein Bikepark, sind nur ein paar gefundene und genutzte Rampen, mit denen wir sonst eig gar nichts zu tun hatten,ausser den einen Tag als wir dort ein wenig Spass hatten 

Ehm..wozu wollt ich noch Stellung nehmen?! keine Ahnung, fällt mir nachher beim NR ein, also bis später


----------



## Spacetime (6. März 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=540612


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (6. März 2012)

Hi Jungs,

hier unser Runde von heuite Abend:
*
Eckdaten:
*
Dauer 	02:27:00 h
Distanz 	36,00 km
km/h (Mittel) 	14.69 km/h
Höhenmeter 	378 hm 

@Marco: von S-Bahn bis S-Bahn dürften es dann ziemlich genau 33 km und 02:15:00 h  gewesen sein. 
*
GPS-Daten im Anhang ( zu öffnen u.a. mit Google Earth )*


N8
Chrischan


----------



## Spacetime (7. März 2012)

Moin Leute, ich habe gerade als ich ins Büro gekommen bin erfahren das der Mandant mein Businesswochenende in München von diesem aufs nächste verlegt hat  .... Also ich bin weder beim TOH noch beim Fototermin dabei. 

Gruß Philipp

P.S. Die Runde war klasse ! Besonders der Trail im Sachsenwald.


----------



## Schoberson (7. März 2012)

Spacetime schrieb:


> Moin Leute, ich habe gerade als ich ins Büro gekommen bin erfahren das der Mandant mein Businesswochenende in München von diesem aufs nächste verlegt hat  .... Also ich bin weder beim TOH noch beim Fototermin dabei.


Servus,
dann kommen wir einfach mit nach München und machen dort das ToH und die Fotosession 

Ich fand die Runde auch echt cool, im wahrsten Sinne es Wortes. Nee, hat echt Spaß gemacht. So viel sogar, dass heute Abend auch das neue Radl bestellt wird. 

Andree


----------



## Spacetime (7. März 2012)

Radon Slide 7.0 oder ein anderes ?


----------



## Drahtesel89 (7. März 2012)

Spacetime schrieb:


> Moin Leute, ich habe gerade als ich ins Büro gekommen bin erfahren das der Mandant mein Businesswochenende in München von diesem aufs nächste verlegt hat  .... Also ich bin weder beim TOH noch beim Fototermin dabei.



Das ist natürlich doof...vllt können wir dich irgendwie mit reinschneiden  oder du hoffst auf schlechtes Wetter und einen Ausfall des Fototermins, bzw Verschiebung...


----------



## plattsnacker (7. März 2012)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Servus,
> dann kommen wir einfach mit nach München und machen dort das ToH und die Fotosession
> 
> Ich fand die Runde auch echt cool, im wahrsten Sinne es Wortes. Nee, hat echt Spaß gemacht. So viel sogar, dass heute Abend auch das neue Radl bestellt wird.
> ...



Ob nun Radon Slide, oder auch Canyon Nerve AM oder Strive...

Empfehle dir wärmstens eines mit SRAM-Schaltung !!

Denk' auch an die Montagemöglichkeit für die CTS-Kupplung 

Will dich aber nicht verwirren 


Bin gespannt, was es wird...


Gruss
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (7. März 2012)

Juten Tach,
es soll nun doch ein Canyon Nerve AM 6.0 werden.

Evtl. mit Roloff-Schaltung und Gates-Riemenantrieb (Hauptsache keine Zahnkränze und Kettenglieder!!!) und wäre 
dann auch wieder mit der äußerst wichtigen cts-Kupplung kompatibel ;-)

Die aktuelle Lieferzeit soll ca. 14 Tage betragen.

Andree


----------



## Drahtesel89 (7. März 2012)

14 Tage? Oder 14 Wochen? Lieferzeiten von 14 Tagen höre ich bei Canyon ja zum ersten mal


----------



## Schoberson (7. März 2012)

Der freundliche Berater sagte, 14 Tage oder auch früher. Scheint wohl nicht mehr so gefragt zu sein... Sollte ich mir Gedanken machen?


----------



## plattsnacker (7. März 2012)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Der freundliche Berater sagte, 14 Tage oder auch früher. Scheint wohl nicht mehr so gefragt zu sein... Sollte ich mir Gedanken machen?



Nö, höchstens, ob L oder XL.

Aber das werden sie dir schon entsprechend empfehlen...

Ich habe beim Nerve XC Größe "L" bei Schrittlänge 89 cm. Damit ist L an der Obergrenze, wie auch die verbaute Sattelstange, aber bez. Wendigkeit etc. würde ich es wohl wieder so wählen.

Verbauen sie dir bei Canyon die Rohloff + Antrieb incl. der Garantie, oder musst du es selbst modifizieren ?

Gruss
C.


----------



## Drahtesel89 (7. März 2012)

Nein solltest du nicht! Du solltest sich freuen!

Aber Vllt solltest du gleich 1,2 Schaltaugen mitbestellen oder mir sagen welche du brauchst, dann bestell ich in meiner Bestellung bei Schaltauge.de welche für dich mit


----------



## Drahtesel89 (7. März 2012)

Nein solltest du nicht! Freu dich!

Hast du gleich 1,2 Schaltaugen mit bestellt? Sonst schreib mir welche du brauchst und ob du welche brauchst und wenn ja, wieviele und ich bestell bei Schaltauge.de welche für dich mit. Ich Brauch auch noch welche


----------



## Jpui (7. März 2012)

Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen einen ziemlich günstigen Shop gefunden:

http://actionsports.de/

her hab ich Bremsbeläge für meine Avid Elixir R Semi-metallic für 10,90 bekommen.
Das ganez Versandkostenfrei und innerhalb von 2 Tagen da.


----------



## Schoberson (7. März 2012)

Hallo C&C,

vielen Dank für die Tipps. Ich werde heute nochmal intensiv mit Wasserwaage und Co. die Schrittlänge nachmessen.
Canyon liefert sogar schon ein Ersatzschaltauge mit. Anscheinend gehen woll öfter welche im Geesthang verloren. 
Achso, mit der Rohloffnarbe und Riemenantrieb war nicht so ernst gemeint. Aber nach meinem getrigen Kettenabwurf sollte ich mal drüber nachdenken.

Andree


----------



## TeeKay82 (7. März 2012)

Sauber Andree, dann bist du ja perfekt für april ausgestattet, wenn alles glatt geht bei canyon.

was ich mich allerdings frage: wie kommt man drauf, sich nach nem nightride nen neues bike zu bestellen? ;-)


----------



## Schoberson (7. März 2012)

TeeKay82 schrieb:


> Sauber Andree, dann bist du ja perfekt für april ausgestattet, wenn alles glatt geht bei canyon.
> 
> was ich mich allerdings frage: wie kommt man drauf, sich nach nem nightride nen neues bike zu bestellen? ;-)



Ich hatte schon länger mit dem Gedanken gespielt, schlußendlich war es eine Bauch,- oder besser gesagt eine Rückenentscheidung. Es macht auch Spaß mit nem Hardtail durchs Gehölz zu brettern, aber gemütlich ist das nicht und dann habe mich doch schneller entschieden als gedacht, mir ein neues "Sofa" zukaufen.

@ Canyon und Post: Ihr dürft auch unter der 14 Tagefrist bleiben!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "Joker" (8. März 2012)

Doch eine Bauchentscheidung - finde ich gut  Beim AM 6.0 bleibe ich auch immer hängen...

Ich werde heute Abend leider nicht mitfahren können, bin aber für das WE und kommenden Dienstag zu haben.

Grüße, Marco


----------



## plattsnacker (8. März 2012)

Moin Jungs,

auch wenn der heutige LMB-Termin von mir erstellt wurde:
Ich bin heute nicht dabei. Nächste Woche falle ich für Touren auch aus, nicht aber beim ToH 

Also LMB-Termine vor dem 22.03. bitte jemand anderes posten...

Gruss + Dank
Chrischan


----------



## rockriderSH (8. März 2012)

Moin,

15.03.2012 ist im LMB eingetragen !

Gruß

Olli


----------



## Spacetime (8. März 2012)

würde nsich Leute für eine Dienstagrunde finden ?


----------



## "Joker" (8. März 2012)

Ja, ich


----------



## Schoberson (8. März 2012)

Ich auch und bringe evtl. noch einen Gastfahrer mit. Diesen und nächsten Donnerstag bin ich leider verhindert. Danach gehts dann wieder wie gewohnt am Donnerstag bei mir.

@ Phil: Stellst du denn einen Termin für Dienstag rein, sonst mache ich das heute Abend.

Andree


----------



## plattsnacker (8. März 2012)

Hier ist ja richtig Traffic !   Alle Achtung !

@Olli:   15.3.  ist bei mir Elternabend in der GS.  Betrifft dich das nicht peripher ?


----------



## Spacetime (8. März 2012)

13.3. steht drin


----------



## Schoberson (9. März 2012)

[quote="Joker";9281232]Doch eine Bauchentscheidung - finde ich gut  Beim AM 6.0 bleibe ich auch immer hängen. [/quote]
Hi Marco,

ich habe heute das geplante Lieferdatum erfahren. Ab KW 12 kannst Du es dann auch in natura sehen. Hoffentlich...

Andree


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jpui (9. März 2012)

Ich würde am Sonntag ne Runde drehen.

Wer ist dabei?


----------



## Drahtesel89 (9. März 2012)

Ich kann am Sonntag leider nicht.


----------



## "Joker" (9. März 2012)

@ Andree - voll gut, dass du nur zwei Wochen warten musst. Das entspricht nicht der Regel, du darfst dich also glücklich schätzen  Ich bin ja gespannt, wie es dir gefällt und wie es tatsächlich aussieht. 

@ Jpui - ich könnte mich für eine Runde begeeistern lassen. Vielleicht geht es ja dem ein oder anderen hier auch noch so 

Grüße, Marco


----------



## RobbieRock (10. März 2012)

Marco!!! Wahnsinn!! Hätte nie gedacht, dass ich dich SO wiederfinde  

Bin letzte Woche zusammen mit den Jungs nach Geesthacht gezogen und habe mir endlich wieder ein Bike gekauft!! Muss zwar noch ca. eine Woche meine Bänderdehnung auskurieren und meine Kondition ist partybedingt bestimmt noch auf einem Tiefpunkt , aber wenn ihr noch jemanden für eure Touren sucht, bin ich sofort dabei!


----------



## "Joker" (10. März 2012)

Hi Robert - das ist ja ein Ding  Ich schreibe dir mal eine Nachricht hier im Forum, aber fahr' doch einfach mal an einem der kommenden Termine mit! 

Ist morgen jetzt eigentlich eine Tour geplant? Ich müsste sonst ganz alleine fahren  

Grüße, Marco


----------



## Jpui (10. März 2012)

Ich bin doch raus. Treffe mich mit ein paar Leuten zum Playoff-Grillen(Eishockey). Aber nächste woche bin ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "Joker" (10. März 2012)

Aaach - dann muss ich mich wohl im Alleingang motivieren  Dir guten Hunger beim Grillen! 

Grüße, Marco


----------



## Schoberson (11. März 2012)

Moinsen Nightrider,

wir fahren am Dienstag schon um 19:00. Termin wird in Kürze geändert. 

Andree


----------



## Drahtesel89 (12. März 2012)

Bin dabei Denk ich


----------



## Schoberson (12. März 2012)

Guten Morgen,

für Dienstag 19:00 Uhr steht nun der Termin drin. Evtl. kommt Phil noch dazu den 20:00 Uhr Termin zuentfernen, sonst legen wir die Tour so, dass wir um 20:00 Uhr mögliche Mitfahrer an der S-Bahn aufsammeln könnten. 

Gruß, Andree


----------



## Drahtesel89 (12. März 2012)

Soweit ich weiß, wird Phil am Dienstag nicht fahren. Ob er es aber gerade schafft den 20.00 Termin rauszunehmen weiß ich nicht, weil er viel um die Ohren hat. Aber Phil wird Dienstag definitiv nicht fahren!! Für alle die mit dem Gedanken einer Teilnahme an der 20.00 Tour gespielt haben. Dann fahrt lieber 19.00 mit uns mit


----------



## plattsnacker (12. März 2012)

Hi Olli,
Hi @ all,

nun sollte unsere Website endlich auch wieder mit dem MS Internet Explorer zu betrachten sein.
Musste die obere Schaltwerksbegrenzungsschraube für den IE ein wenig rausdrehen ;-)

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## Drahtesel89 (13. März 2012)

ich schaffe es heut Abend nicht zum Nightride... :/


----------



## Drahtesel89 (13. März 2012)

Habe gerade schon mit Andree drüber gesprochen.

Da das Wetter am Wochenende bisher immernoch gut aussieht, steht der Fototermin am Sonntag (18.03.2012) noch. Zeitlich sollten wir uns noch auf eine Uhrzeit vormittags einigen. 

Christian hatte als Treffpunkt die Pionierbrücke im Bergedorfer Gehölz vorgeschlagen. Ich persönlich finde die Idee gut. Gibt es da Einwände oder andere Vorschläge? 

Meine Freundin wird an diesem Tag auch mitkommen um im Anschluss noch ein paar extra Fotos zu schießen. Wenn wir schonmal alle da sind und und gepudert und in Schale geschmissen haben 


Wär gut, wenn hier jetzt einiges an Traffic auftritt 

Beste Grüße,

Christoph


----------



## rockriderSH (13. März 2012)

Moin Chris,

hört sich alles sehr vielversprechend an.

Werde dann heute Abend bei Budni gleich einen Abdeckstift besorgen  Ich denke, das auf jeden Fall der Vormittag zwischen 11:00 und 12:00 Uhr angepeilt werden sollte. Ich denke da nur an unsere lieben SWP's, die etwas länger schlafen (Schönen Gruß in die Elbmarsch) 

Wir schnacken sowieso das Ding am Freitag beim ToH noch durch.

Gruß

Olli

PS. Übrigens habe ich bei meiner Sonntagstour tatsächlich 3 MTB Bunnies (Fahrrad Murks Gruppe)getroffen. Es gibt sie also doch


----------



## Deleted 15311 (13. März 2012)

Moin


Wettervorhersagen sehen ja bestens aus für Sonntag...
Pionierbrücke ist eigentlich ne gute Idee,weil wir und die Pressefrau ja auch ein wenig Platz brauchen fürs Foto und der Hintergrund das Bergedorfer Gehölz mit reichlich Wald und der Bille sehr fotogen sind find ich!
Voraussetzung ist natürlich,das die Brücke auch standhält!
Alternativ könnt ich mir wg.Hintergrund und Platz auch den Spielplatz am Luisengymnasium/Billtalstadion vorstellen,würde persönlich aber schon die Brücke vorziehen,keine Ahnung warum,nur son Gefühl....
Zeitlich werf ich mal 12:00 in den Raum,weil da die Sonne schon etwas Höhe für das Fotolicht hat und ich ausgeschlafen hab...
Was denkt ihr?

P.S.Hinterher denk ich,das wir noch ne geschmeidige Sonntags-Runde drehen oder?

Lg

Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 15311 (13. März 2012)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Moin Chris,
> 
> hört sich alles sehr vielversprechend an.
> 
> ...






Also der müßte erst noch erfunden werden,der bei mir noch was bringt,da ich schon fast die 40 kitzel...nene,ich komm mit der nackten Wahrheit!

Lg

Nils


----------



## plattsnacker (13. März 2012)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Moin Chris,
> 
> hört sich alles sehr vielversprechend an.
> 
> ...



...war sie dabei ?


----------



## Schoberson (13. März 2012)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> ...war sie dabei ?


Nee, das war ich mit frisch rasierten Waden und Olli war so voll, der hat schon dreifach gesehen.

Aber das Foto ist echt gut. Mit entsprechendem Logo könnten wir es nehmen und sparen uns die Fotosession.... 

Meinetwegen können wir uns gerne schon um 11:00 Uhr treffen


Andree


----------



## "Joker" (13. März 2012)

Nehmt ihr mich denn am Sonntag auch mit oder macht sich Frischfleisch in der Presse nicht so gut


----------



## Schoberson (13. März 2012)

[quote="Joker";9299440]Nehmt ihr mich denn am Sonntag auch mit oder macht sich Frischfleisch in der Presse nicht so gut [/quote]
Hi Marco, 
hatten ja gerade schon drüber gesprochen und ich denke alle SWP'ler freuen sich wenn Du auch mit auf dem Foto bist. 

Auch an die anderen Geestkantenfahrer heute Abend. Ich fand es eine richtig geile Tour. 

Andree


----------



## "Joker" (14. März 2012)

Na, das freut mich doch  Die Tour gestern war einer von der knackigen Sorte, aber es hat viel Spaß gemacht. 

Ich kann am Freitag im Übrigen vier Leute von einem vereinbarten Treffpunkt mitnehmen, da ich mit dem Auto fahren werde. Der Treffpunkt sollte idealerweise irgendwo zwischen Altengamme und der Mühle liegen, ich schlage einfach mal die S-Bahn in Reinbek vor, bin aber flexibel. Die Rückfahrt ergibt sich dann bestimmt im Laufe des Abends. 

Grüße, Marco


----------



## rockriderSH (14. März 2012)

Moin Männer,

denkt an unser ToH am Freitag !!

http://www.doodle.com/3tfde4ccsuns2dv5

Gruß

Olli


----------



## nearest2thepin (14. März 2012)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> PS. Übrigens habe ich bei meiner Sonntagstour tatsächlich 3 MTB Bunnies (Fahrrad Murks Gruppe)getroffen. Es gibt sie also doch



Auf unseren Touren haben wir schon Dachse, Wildschweine, Rehe, Fledermäuse, Karnickel, Ratten und Bussarde gesehen, aber MTB Bunnies (gleich 3 Stück!) sind wirklich ein ausgesprochen seltener Anblick - zumindest wenn man so bekloppt antizyklisch fährt wie wir. Vielleicht wäre es besser, sonntags morgens fahren, max. 10er Schnitt, und wir müssten mal auskundschaften, wo es ex Bergedorf nach spätestens 5km einen Latte gibt.

Apropos Latte, unsere geilen Trikots stehen hier rum wie Sauerbier, die bring ich Euch zum ToH mal mit.

Gruß,
Jan


----------



## plattsnacker (14. März 2012)

... apropos bekloppt antizyklisch:
Der Jan ist aus dem Alstereis  aufgetaut !!!   Wer hätte das gedacht! Man munkelt, das sogar die Federgabel so hartnäckig eingefroren war, dass er gleich eine Neue gekauft hat ;-)

P.S.  Jetzt zum antizyklischen Saisonende ( des WP ) würde ich mich beim ToH echt mal über das wildbeschweinte viel zu enge Kurzarmshirt freuen. Grunz.

Bis Freitach
Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nearest2thepin (15. März 2012)

... apropos Federgabel eingefroren ... dieses Argument hätte ich vor dem Kauf der neuen Gabel gebraucht!

Überzeugende Grüße,
Jan


----------



## Drahtesel89 (15. März 2012)

Was ist's denn für ne Gabel geworden? Ich hab noch ne 140mm Rock Shox Recon rumliegen, wenn sie einer Brauch 

Hat zufällig noch jemand ein 36er Kettenblatt liegen, was er net Brauch und mit veräußern mag? Sonst bestell ich mir eins.

Zwecks Sonntag würde ich schon eher 11.00 als 12.00 festhalten. Sonst wird es ja dunkel bis wir fertig sind 

Bis Freitag,

Christoph


----------



## "Joker" (15. März 2012)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> Was ist's denn für ne Gabel geworden? Ich hab noch ne 140mm Rock Shox Recon rumliegen, wenn sie einer Brauch
> Christoph



...ne, ich nehme eine funktionierende 100'er. Meine scheint Reperatur, bzw. Service, bedürftig zu sein und weil mir eigentlich die Zeit für die Frickelei fehlt, wollte ich den lokalen Fahrradhändler unterstützen, der wollte aber laut Aussage am Telefon, ihm war das Problem auch bekannt, 70 Euro haben  

Da muss ich dann wohl doch selbst Hand anlegen. Ich habe quasi schon alles gemacht am Rad, aber die Gabel ist Neuland. Kann mir jemand beschreiben, welche Öle und welche Ersatz - bzw. Serviceteile ich benötige? Es handelt sich um eine Rock Shox Recon 352 Solo Air von 2010. 

Vielen Dank im Voraus, Marco


----------



## gnss (15. März 2012)

Öle und Mengen findest du auf sram.com, so weit ich mich seinen kann 15er für die Schmierung und 5er für die Dämpfung. Wenn die Gabel dicht ist und de Dichtungen ok sind muß man nicht unbedingt irgendwelche Ersatzteile verbauen. Schau mal oben im Federgabelforum rein.


----------



## Schoberson (15. März 2012)

[quote="Joker";9301382]
Ich kann am Freitag im Übrigen vier Leute von einem vereinbarten Treffpunkt mitnehmen, da ich mit dem Auto fahren werde. Der Treffpunkt sollte idealerweise irgendwo zwischen Altengamme und der Mühle liegen, ich schlage einfach mal die S-Bahn in Reinbek vor, bin aber flexibel. Die Rückfahrt ergibt sich dann bestimmt im Laufe des Abends. [/quote]

Hi Marco,

führt deine Route auch über Bergedorf? Wenn ja, würde ich mich gerne als Mitfahrer anmelden.

Andree


----------



## Schoberson (15. März 2012)

nearest2thepin schrieb:


> ... unsere geilen Trikots stehen hier rum wie Sauerbier, die bring ich Euch zum ToH mal mit.


Hi Jan,

das ja perfekt. Ich habe schon seit Monaten nichts mehr gegessen, damit ich mit meinem Astrakörper hinein passe.

Andree


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "Joker" (15. März 2012)

Ich bin da flexibel und da sonst noch niemand Interesse angemeldet hat, fahre ich über Bergedorf. Wo sammele ich dich ein?


----------



## Drahtesel89 (15. März 2012)

Hey Marco,

wenn sich noch niemand weiter gemeldet hat, würde ich auch gern bei dir mitfahren? Ich bin ja ebenfalls in Bergedorf und würde dann entweder irgendwo stehen wo du vorbeifährst,oder aber mich bis zu Andree hoch quälen und dort mit einsteigen 

Wo sammelst du Andree denn ein?

Mit der Gabel kann ich dir nur das gleiche sagen, was schon geschrieben wurde. Alle wichtigen Mengen und evtl Komponente findest du bei SRAM. Ne Anleitung dazu vllt in den Gabel-Threads und evtl auf der Seite der Bike. Da ist glaub ich eine PDF Datei mit der Anleitung für den Service einer Recon..

Christoph


----------



## Spacetime (15. März 2012)

Moin Leute, ich bin am Wochenende in München und kann leider nicht zum TOH kommen. Ja und letztes Wochenende Samstag war das Wetter ja so gut und ich bin voller Glücksgefühle diese gebauten Sprünge und gaps in den habes gesprungen und habe dort geübt. Tja leider bin ich dermaßen unglücklich gefallen das man mir Dienstag früh in St Georg mein schlüsselbein verplatten musste welches ich mir in 3 teile gehauen habe... Kotz

Naja viel Spaß im Frühling, ich bin erstmal 6 Wochen raus

Gruß Phil


P.S. Schocker Röntgenbild kommt noch


----------



## plattsnacker (15. März 2012)

[quote="Joker";9305565]...ne, ich nehme eine funktionierende 100'er. Meine scheint Reperatur, bzw. Service, bedürftig zu sein und weil mir eigentlich die Zeit für die Frickelei fehlt, wollte ich den lokalen Fahrradhändler unterstützen, der wollte aber laut Aussage am Telefon, ihm war das Problem auch bekannt, 70 Euro haben  

Da muss ich dann wohl doch selbst Hand anlegen. Ich habe quasi schon alles gemacht am Rad, aber die Gabel ist Neuland. Kann mir jemand beschreiben, welche Öle und welche Ersatz - bzw. Serviceteile ich benötige? Es handelt sich um eine Rock Shox Recon 352 Solo Air von 2010. 

Vielen Dank im Voraus, Marco[/quote]

Hi Marco,

in der aktuellen Bike ist ein Gabelservice-Artikel am Beispiel der REBA. Bringe ich dir am Freitag mal mit. 

@all:  Evtl. komme ich'n Stündchen später nach. Wartet also nicht mit der Völlerei...

Gruss
Christian


----------



## plattsnacker (15. März 2012)

Spacetime schrieb:


> Moin Leute, ich bin am Wochenende in München und kann leider nicht zum TOH kommen. Ja und letztes Wochenende Samstag war das Wetter ja so gut und ich bin voller Glücksgefühle diese gebauten Sprünge und gaps in den habes gesprungen und habe dort geübt. Tja leider bin ich dermaßen unglücklich gefallen das man mir Dienstag früh in St Georg mein schlüsselbein verplatten musste welches ich mir in 3 teile gehauen habe... Kotz
> 
> Naja viel Spaß im Frühling, ich bin erstmal 6 Wochen raus
> 
> ...



Phil, du wilder Vogel !!  Hab' sowas schon per "Stiller Post" von Andree gehört. Wünsche dir gute Besserung und einen problemlosen Heilungsverlauf !!  Denk' immer dran, du bist nicht mehr 29 ;-)  


Gruss 
Chrischan


----------



## "Joker" (15. März 2012)

@ Christoph
Ich hole Andree von daheim ab, kann dich entweder dort mitnehmen oder im Folgenden irgendwo zwischen Bergedorf und Reinbek einsammeln. Ich fahre durch die Bergedorfer Innenstadt.

@ Phil
Gute Besserung wünsche ich dir! Hast du dich schon mit Fahrradfilmen eingedeckt für die freie Zeit? 

@ Christian
Ich habe die Bike gerade im Miniabo und den Gabelteil schon studiert. Vielen Dank für das Angebot. Ich werde auch nochmal die SRAM Homepage durchforsten. 


Ich werde am Sonntag leider nicht dabei sein können, wei ein lang geplantes Essengehen ohne festen Termin mit der ganzen Familie nun am Sonntag statt finden soll. Schade eigentlich, aber ich freue mich schon auf morgen Abend. 

Grüße, Marco


----------



## Drahtesel89 (15. März 2012)

Hey Marco,
Kannst du mich am Bergedorfer Rathaus einsammeln? Das liegt an der Wentorfer Straße 36. Da kannst du gut halten, und es liegt auf direktem Weg zu Andree wenn du durch die Stadt fährst?!

Christoph


----------



## "Joker" (15. März 2012)

Ich hole Andree um 20:15 ab, bin dann kurz vorher am Rathaus und nehme dich mit. 

Bis morgen, Marco


----------



## Jpui (15. März 2012)

Ich fahre morgen folgende Strecke zum ToH(HH-Meiendorf<->Mühle):

http://maps.google.de/maps?oe=utf-8...code_result&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CCIQ8gEwAA

Falls jemand ungefähr auf dem Weg liegt, kann ich ihn gerne mitnehmen.

Gruß Dustin


----------



## Jpui (15. März 2012)

@Marko: Ich wollte bei meiner Gabel auch mal einen Service machen (habe zwar eine Manitou) aber wollen wir uns mal zusammen ranwagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel89 (15. März 2012)

@Marco

Ok cool danke! Dann bis morgen kurz nach 8 am Rathaus  kannst du mir per PN nochmal deine Handynummer schicken?! Falls es kurzfristige Abstimmungen zu machen gibt. Schreibe dir dann ne SMS mit meiner Nummer.

Christoph


----------



## TeeKay82 (16. März 2012)

Hey dustin,

kannst du mich evtl. mitnehmen? wir wohnen ja quasi Tür an Tür!


----------



## Jpui (16. März 2012)

Klar kann ich machen. Sag mir wann und wo genau und schick mir am besten deine Handynummer als PN.


----------



## rockriderSH (16. März 2012)

Moin,

war ein "flotter Dreier" gestern Abend. Sehr schöne Runde und auch Lars hat wieder nach Hause gefunden 

Bis heute Abend

Gruß

Olli


----------



## plattsnacker (16. März 2012)

Jpui schrieb:


> Klar kann ich machen. Sag mir wann und wo genau und schick mir am besten deine Handynummer als PN.



Dann könnt ihr per WhatsApp schnacken, das habt ihr ja beide 

Und wer's noch nicht hat, dem kann ich es wirklich empfehlen...

Bis heut' Abend
Chrischan


----------



## plattsnacker (16. März 2012)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> war ein "flotter Dreier" gestern Abend. Sehr schöne Runde und auch Lars hat wieder nach Hause gefunden
> 
> ...



Was habe ich verpasst ?  Standard-GK-Runde mit neuem AVG ?

Gruss
C.


----------



## Drahtesel89 (16. März 2012)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Was habe ich verpasst ?  Standard-GK-Runde mit neuem AVG ?
> 
> Gruss
> C.



So viele Abkürzungen..ist ja schlimmer als beim Bund 


So jetzt Ernst:

Christian hat mich gerade richtigerweise auf das Wetter am Sonntag hingewiesen. Die einschlägigen Wetter-Seiten sind sich einig, dass es Sonntag tagsüber regnet. Da Frau Bluhm erst am Samstag Abend wieder im Bereich Hamburg sein wird, haben wir folgende Entscheidung getroffen.

Wir könnten uns morgen, Samstag Vormittag treffen, Pionierbrücke wie gehabt, und Fotos von meiner Freundin schießen lassen. Diese maile ich abends Frau Bluhm und sie wird entscheiden, ob ihr davon welche zusagen (wovon ich ehrlich gesagt ausgehe, da sie ja auch nur auf den Auslöser drückt und ein Fotografisches Aueg kriegen wir schon auch noch hin) Dann hätten wir ein Foto mit kurzer Hose bei schönem Wetter und im Anschluß noch ein paar Fotos..

Nachteil: Wie viele von euch kann ich kurzfristig für morgen anheuern?

Wir können das ja auch heute Abend besprechen. Aber so hat schonmal jeder Zeit, seine Frau davon in Kenntnis zu setzen 

Christoph


----------



## rockriderSH (16. März 2012)

Moin Chris,

grundsätzlich eine gute Idee. Vormittags kann ich jedoch nicht !! Wenn wir uns auf 14:00 Uhr einigen könnten wäre es super. Ich will morgen Vormittag bei Fahrrad Murks in Begedorf auf dem Bikeflohmarkt unsere Kinderräder verticken. 

Gruß

Olli


----------



## plattsnacker (16. März 2012)

Soweit das Wetterfroschauge reicht, ist für nächstes WoEnde auch wieder Sonne und deutlich zweistellig angesagt !  http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/16_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0011422

Dann haben wir nicht nur den Winterpokal, sondern auch den WINTER erfolgreich hinter uns gebracht !!!    

Gruss
C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "Joker" (16. März 2012)

Ich bin auch für nächste WE, da kann ich mir ganz sicher einen Tag freihalten. Morgen muss ich meinen familiären Verpflichtungen nachgehen, ein SAT Kabel durch den kompletten Garten verlegen und ein Osterfeuer aufschichten. 

Grüße, Marco


----------



## plattsnacker (16. März 2012)

WLAN-Kabel geht schneller  ...


----------



## TeeKay82 (16. März 2012)

ich kann sowohl diese we als auch nächstes we nicht. aber daran soll ja nicht scheitern  
bis später

@chrischan...glaub mir, so einfach is das manchmal garnicht. dieses ominöse kabel wird nicht selten sehr lange und energisch, jedoch grundsätzlich erfolglos, in unseren regalen gesucht! ;-)


----------



## LaZn (16. März 2012)

@Olli, danke für´s Ausleuchten der Strecke. Ich gelobe Besserung und fahre nie wieder mit unaufgeladenem Akku....

Gruß aus Mölln und bis heute Abend, der Lars


----------



## "Joker" (16. März 2012)

TeeKay82 schrieb:


> @chrischan...glaub mir, so einfach is das manchmal garnicht. dieses ominöse kabel wird nicht selten sehr lange und energisch, jedoch grundsätzlich erfolglos, in unseren regalen gesucht! ;-)



...ich kann meines auch nicht wiederfinden, daher auch das SAT Kabel


----------



## Schoberson (17. März 2012)

Nabend Männers,

habe am Sonntag um 10:00 Uhr zur Bunnie(hopp)tour geladen. Termin steht im LMB. Abfahrt ist in HH-Bergedorf.  

Änderungswünsche bitte bis Samstagmittag mitteilen.

War übrigens ein gemütlicher und schöner Abend.

Andree


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel89 (17. März 2012)

Moin,

ich hab fürs nächste Wochenende mal ein Doodle erstellt. Es wäre gut, wenn sich alle schnellstmöglich eintragen, damit ich das mit Frau Bluhm klären kann.

http://www.doodle.com/un6zkemufzfuseb3

P.S. War ein gelungener Abend gestern.

Christoph


----------



## nearest2thepin (17. März 2012)

Moin Männer,

Olli und ich warten auf die aus Bergedorf kommenden Fahrer an der Sternwarte (Bank mit Blick auf die Elbmarsch). Wenn wir noch nicht da sein sollten bitte warten, könnte sein, dass wir uns in eine Unterhaltung verwickelt haben...

Gruß,
Jan


----------



## Deleted 15311 (17. März 2012)

Moin

Sorry Jungs,das ich gestern nicht aufgetaucht bin trotz Zusage....
In meinem Leben gehts zur Zeit leider extrem drunter und drüber!

Hoffe ihr hattet einen schönen Abend


Lg

Nils


----------



## Inspire (17. März 2012)

Moin moin,

sorry auch von meiner Seite. Habe es im letzten Augenblick nicht  geschafft. Hat mich schon ein wenig geärgert. Aber morgen bin ich dabei.  Komm dann direkt zum Lui-Parkplatz.

Gruss 
Daniel


----------



## Schoberson (17. März 2012)

nearest2thepin schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> Olli und ich warten auf die aus Bergedorf kommenden Fahrer an der Sternwarte (Bank mit Blick auf die Elbmarsch). Wenn wir noch nicht da sein sollten bitte warten, könnte sein, dass wir uns in eine Unterhaltung verwickelt haben...
> 
> ...


Hi Jan,
das können wir gerne so machen. Falls es zur Unterhaltung kommen sollte, führe das Abschlussgespräch in allen drei Fällen auf jeden Fall.... ICH. 
Bis morgen,
Andree


----------



## rockriderSH (17. März 2012)

Moin Andree,

wie besprochen !! Ich komme mit Jan zum Lui !!

Bis morgen denne um 10;00 Uhr.

Ach .... beiner vergessen !! Wir sind wieder O N L I N E 

Meine ersten Versuche für unsere neue Homepage habe ich gerade hochgeladen. 

Ich habe soetwas vorher wie gesagt noch nie gemacht. Über Anregungen würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Als nächstes bekommt jeder von euch wieder seine @sachsenwald.de Mailadresse von mir. Nennt mir einfach per PN die Mailadresse von euch, an die ich dann die Mails weiterleiten soll.

Gruß

Olli


----------



## shbiker (18. März 2012)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Ach .... beiner vergessen !! Wir sind wieder O N L I N E
> 
> Meine ersten Versuche für unsere neue Homepage habe ich gerade hochgeladen.
> 
> ...



Noch nie gemacht!?!?

Sieht doch schon einmal SUPER aus!!!

Danke für die Mühe

Jörg


----------



## Drahtesel89 (18. März 2012)

Ja geil!!!

Die Website find ich schon super, echt. Muss natürlich noch mit etwas Inhalt wie z.B. Fotos zum Leben gebracht werden,aber das Layout ist klasse! Gefällt mir richtig gut

Also Lob und Anerkennung sowie dank an Olli


----------



## "Joker" (19. März 2012)

Vielleicht schaffe ich es am Donnerstag nicht, mitzufahren. Mal schauen, ob der Fahrradfritze bis dahin meine Gabel überholt hat. 

@ Olli -> ich habe dir eine PN wegen der Trikots und der HP geschickt

Grüße, Marco


----------



## TeeKay82 (21. März 2012)

Moin männers,

Ich hatte mal bissl langeweile und hab daher meiner kreativität mal freien lauf lassen können. Siehe hier:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eK7C9ph3Xfk&feature=youtube_gdata_player"]Dr. Jekyll      - YouTube[/nomedia]


Was fällt euch dabei auf?!;-)
Gruss
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shbiker (21. März 2012)

TeeKay82 schrieb:


> Moin männers,
> 
> Ich hatte mal bissl langeweile und hab daher meiner kreativität mal freien lauf lassen können. Siehe hier:
> 
> ...



Hi Tom 

super gemacht. Und die Sache mit dem unsichtbaren Helm finde ich besonders gut

Jörg


----------



## Schoberson (21. März 2012)

TeeKay82 schrieb:


> Moin männers,
> 
> Ich hatte mal bissl langeweile und hab daher meiner kreativität mal freien lauf lassen können. Siehe hier:
> 
> ...


Wow Mr. Hyde,

echt gut gemacht. Du solltest deinen Urlaub verlängern und dann bin ich mal gespannt was nach deiner Teutotour für ein Video dabei heraus kommt.

Andree


----------



## "Joker" (21. März 2012)

So - die Gabel ist wieder da und verspricht wenigstens optisch wieder tiptop in Schuss zu sein. Mal schauen, ob der Ritter dem Ross morgen Abend gerecht wird.

Ich bestelle im Übrigen demnächst ein Trikot und falls jemand noch ein Exemplar (in der richtigen Größe ) bestellen möchte, kann er sich ja mal melden. 

Grüße, Marco


----------



## Inspire (21. März 2012)

Hey cooles Video! Musik und der rote Hintergrund erinnern mich irgendwie an Splatter-Movies a la Kill Bill


----------



## TeeKay82 (21. März 2012)

Sehr geil jörg!


----------



## plattsnacker (21. März 2012)

Moin Jungs,

es gibt seit dem ToH-Abend einen *WhatsApp-Groupchat "Sachsenwaldpioniere"* mit dem wir uns *kostenlos *per Smartphone *Texte, Fotos, Videos, Telefonbucheinträge und GPS-Standorte* übermitteln können. Quasi SMS/MMS in neuzeitlicher Form, nur eben kostenlos. Den vollen Nutzen zieht man mit mobilem Internettarif/Flat daraus, aber auch ohne mobilem Internet, nämlich zuhause per WLAN über den vorhandenen DSL-Anschluß macht es schon Sinn, da man diskret erreichbar ist, auch wenn der PC ( MTB-News.de) offline ist.

Gibt es für  -->  iPhone, BlackBerry, Nokia, Android, Windows Phone


Wer mit in die Gruppe möchte, teile mir seine Handynummer per PN mit.

Wer mehr zu WhatsApp wissen möchte:  http://www.whatsapp.com/

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## nearest2thepin (22. März 2012)

TeeKay82 schrieb:


> Moin männers,
> 
> Ich hatte mal bissl langeweile und hab daher meiner kreativität mal freien lauf lassen können. Siehe hier:
> 
> ...



Sehr cooles Video! Das sind ja lauter Hotspots - oder hast Du die Kamera schief hingestellt, damit es nach Steigung aussieht... ?

Gruß,
Jan


----------



## Jpui (22. März 2012)

Das machen Sie bei der Tour de France auch immer, damit alles dramatischer aussieht^^

Aber wo ich das grad sehe:

Was haltet ihr mal von einer Foto/Video Aktion?

Okay, Fotos werden ja dieses WE gemacht, aber wohl Sonntag und da kann ich leider nicht...

Aber ich fände so ein kleines Präsentations Video mal ganz witzig. Würde mich da auch freiwillig zum Bearbeiten melden.


----------



## plattsnacker (22. März 2012)

Jpui schrieb:


> Das machen Sie bei der Tour de France auch immer, damit alles dramatischer aussieht^^
> 
> Aber wo ich das grad sehe:
> 
> ...



Die Idee ist gut, auch wenn es bereits erste Videos gibt, auf die wir verlinken könnten ( z.B. von Ralf ).

Wir sollten die demnächst folgenden, hellen Abende dazu nutzen.

Diverse GoPro's und Digicams sind im Team vorhanden...

Gruss
C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel89 (22. März 2012)

Moin, 

da nun fast wieder eine Woche rum ist und sich schon einige, aber nicht alle für den Fototermin am Wochenende eingetragen haben, gebe ich nochmal die Chance für die letzten!

http://www.doodle.com/un6zkemufzfuseb3

Wie bereits zu erkennen ist, passt Sonntag um 11.00 den meisten. Ich denke daran ändert sich auch nicht mehr viel....

Also haltet euch Sonntag 11.00 warm. Wir treffen uns dann direkt im  Bergedorfer Gehölz an der Pionierbrücke. *Trikots nicht vergessen*!!!


Grüße, Christoph


----------



## plattsnacker (22. März 2012)

Hi Jungs,

meine letzte Nacht war arg kurz. Würde euch heute nur ausbremsen, oder gar auf'm Bike einpennen. Hoffentlich bis nächste Woche dann. ( Sonntag kann ich leider auch nicht zur Fotosession kommen )

Unausgeschlafene Grüsse
Chrischan


----------



## "Joker" (22. März 2012)

Was muss ich eigentlich tun,um in diese "whatsupp" Gruppe zu kommen?

War eine entspannte Tour heute.Hat mir gut gefallen.

Grüße,Marco


----------



## plattsnacker (23. März 2012)

[quote="Joker";9331781]Was muss ich eigentlich tun,um in diese "whatsupp" Gruppe zu kommen?

War eine entspannte Tour heute.Hat mir gut gefallen.

Grüße,Marco[/quote]

Moin !  So, habe ausgeschlafen und dich gerade in die WhatsApp-Gruppe "Sachsenwaldpioniere" aufgenommen. Jetzt bekommst du den "Trailfunk"auch  mit. 

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## LaZn (23. März 2012)

Moinsen,
hier kommt jetzt die offizielle Tour-Einladung nach Mölln zur Wald, Wiesen und Seen Tour am So., 1. April. Es werden ca. 45km mit 500hm gefahren. 
Treffen ist um 11.00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz P6 am Waldsportplatz, das ist hier:      http://maps.google.de/maps?q=mölln+...a=X&oi=mode_link&ct=mode&cd=3&ved=0CCQQ_AUoAg
Es gibt unterwegs keine Einkehrmöglichkeit, deshalb Proviant nicht vergessen.
Gruß aus Mölln, Lars


----------



## TeeKay82 (23. März 2012)

Schade das ich am wochenende nicht bei sein kann...wer retuschiert mich freiwillig ins foto für die zeitung rein? ;-)

@jan: sowohl als auch...wenn man Spots dazu sagen kann. is halt n Ministadtwald quasi auf m land. bin dort aufgewachsen und kannte dort noch paar gute stellen. die liegen aber höchstens 30-40m über 0. aber für son video langts, vorallem wenn man die richtige perspektive wählt ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel89 (23. März 2012)

So Männers,

ich mach das Doodle dann jetzt zu und verkünde hiermit:

*Sonntag 11.00 Bergedorfer Gehölz, Pionierbrücke*
*Trikot nicht vergessen*

für die, die mit dem Auto anreisen und ein Bike dabei haben, oder auch nicht. Ihr könnt direkt im Möörkenweg parken, einfach bis zum Ende durchfahren, Auto abstellen und die Pionierbrücke ist in Sichtweite. Hier der Maps-Link dazu:

http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&q=...sb&biw=1440&bih=701&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wl


Ich freue mich auf euch und hoff auf gutes Wetter und zahlreiches Erscheinen.

Christoph


----------



## nearest2thepin (24. März 2012)

Chris, danke für die Orga. Wie heißt es im Aufruf des Rassegeflügelzuchtvereins immer: "Um zahlreiches Erscheinen wird gebeten."

copy N53 29.789 E10 14.143
maps.google.de
paste

Gruß,
Jan


----------



## Drahtesel89 (24. März 2012)

Ah stelle fest, mein Link funktioniert nicht wie erhofft...schlecht, danke Jan!


----------



## "Joker" (24. März 2012)

@Jan - Ich wollte nochmal auf dein Angebot, mir morgen eines deiner Trikots mitzubringen, zurück kommen und dich, gemäß des Falles, dass du es vielleicht vergessen hast, daran erinnern. Den Namen auf der Brust kann man ja, sofern man diesen überhaupt auf dem Bild erkennt, via Ps ändern. 

@Christoph - Sofern deine Freundin noch Hersteller ungebundenen Kram für morgen, beispielsweise einen Faltreflektor für Portraits, bräuchte und vielleicht nicht hat, könnte ich 'was mitbringen.

Grüße, Marco


----------



## mst82 (24. März 2012)

Moin Jungs, würd mich morgen um elf Uhr anschließen .


----------



## Schoberson (24. März 2012)

LaZn schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> hier kommt jetzt die offizielle Tour-Einladung ...
> Gruß aus Mölln, Lars


Moin Lars,

vielen Dank für die Einladung nach Mölln. Ich versuche mir den Termin frei zuschaufeln. Stellst Du die Tour noch ins LMB oder Zusagen per PN?
Ich könnte von Bergedorf noch ein paar Leute mitnehmen.

Andree


----------



## nearest2thepin (24. März 2012)

mst82 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs, würd mich morgen um elf Uhr anschließen .



Hallo Matthias,

mach das! Kam das Trikot bei Dir an?

Gruß,
Jan


----------



## Schoberson (24. März 2012)

Wichtige Nachricht vorm ins Bett gehen. 

Bitte die Zeitumstellung beachten!!! Nicht das es als billige Ausrede genommenen wird;-)


----------



## nearest2thepin (24. März 2012)

Moin Männer!

Falls ich morgen nicht erscheinen sollte, dann habe ich es wegen Muskelkater und Gelenkschmerzen nicht aus dem Bett geschafft.

Falls jemand wissen will, wie man drei ausgewachsene Bambuspflanzen (je 1 m Durchmesser, schön tief und breit wurzelnd) an einem Tag ausmacht, kann er mir eine PN schicken, Stichwort "Wagenheber".

Gruß,
Jan


----------



## "Joker" (24. März 2012)

Mein Beileid, da kommt Freude auf - ich hatte hier letzte Woche auch den Gartendreikampf, bestehend aus Erdkabel legen, Stahl-Betonsohle für Kamin gießen und Osterfeuer auftürmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (24. März 2012)

nearest2thepin schrieb:


> Hallo Matthias,
> 
> mach das! Kam das Trikot bei Dir an?
> 
> ...


Melde gehorsamst, Trikot-Übergabe aus der Kleiderkammer erfolgte heute um ca. 15:30 Uhr 

By the way, wo is'n meins eigentlich...

Bis morgen um 11
Chrischan


----------



## Jpui (24. März 2012)

Ich wünsche euch morgen Viel Spaß. 
Ich werde um die Zeit schon auf dem Weg zu einem Auswärtsspiel in Wilhemshaven sein.


----------



## plattsnacker (24. März 2012)

Jpui schrieb:


> Ich wünsche euch morgen Viel Spaß.
> Ich werde um die Zeit schon auf dem Weg zu einem Auswärtsspiel in Wilhemshaven sein.




Viel Erfolg beim Rollhockey wünscht 
Christian !


----------



## plattsnacker (25. März 2012)

Hi @ all,

ich habe als gemeinsamen Datenspeicher für uns einen Dropbox-Account angelegt.
U.a. könnten wir die Fotos von heute uns allen darin zur Verfügung stellen.
Hier der Link: https://www.dropbox.com/home
Username und Passwort ist in der Interessensgruppe vermerkt, bzw. per PN bei mir zu erfragen.

Gruss
Christian


----------



## Drahtesel89 (25. März 2012)

Ich lade gerade 122 Fotos in den Foto Ordner in der von Christian angelegten und beworbenen Dropbox hoch 

Das Foto, welches wir für den Artikel planen ist dort nicht enthalten. Ich will erst alles mit Frau Bluhm absprechen, bevor wir es veröffentlichen. Aber es sind echt super Bilder geworden. Bei einigen, wie Andree und Jörg habe ich das Gefühl sie fahren immer mit geschlossenen Augen 

Spass beiseite: Es sind von allen tolle Fotos dabei. 

@Seb: Von dir sind einige ziemlich gut. Ich hab da ein paar Ideen und bearbeite das mal so und schicke es dir dann 

Macht euch einen schönen Sonntag. Feedback und ehrliche Kritik sind erwünscht


----------



## shbiker (25. März 2012)

Moin Männers,

habe gerade den etwas schnelleren Termin für den Dienstag ins LMB gestellt. Mal schauen wie die Resonanz ist. Bitte um Beachtung.

PS: Ich fahre immer mit geschlossenen Augen berab, wenn ich das Gefälle sehe bekomme ich immer Angst


----------



## plattsnacker (25. März 2012)

shbiker schrieb:


> Moin Männers,
> 
> habe gerade den etwas schnelleren Termin für den Dienstag ins LMB gestellt. Mal schauen wie die Resonanz ist. Bitte um Beachtung.
> 
> PS: Ich fahre immer mit geschlossenen Augen berab, wenn ich das Gefälle sehe bekomme ich immer Angst



...das liegt wahrscheinlich an der Race-Geometrie 
Bei "rauf" geht's besser, oder ?


----------



## Drahtesel89 (25. März 2012)

So, die Fotos sind nun alle im Foto-Ordner auf der Dropbox-Seite.

Viel Spass beim anschauen!


----------



## mxsilver (25. März 2012)

@Christoph: Das habt Ihr sehr gut gemacht. Schönen Dank auch noch an Deine Freundin..

Bin gespannt was Du noch mit den Fotos machen willst..

Gruß

Seb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Inspire (25. März 2012)

shbiker schrieb:


> Moin Männers,
> 
> habe gerade den etwas schnelleren Termin für den Dienstag ins LMB gestellt. Mal schauen wie die Resonanz ist. Bitte um Beachtung.
> 
> PS: Ich fahre immer mit geschlossenen Augen berab, wenn ich das Gefälle sehe bekomme ich immer Angst



Moin,

der Termin sieht sehr vielversprechend aus. Einziges Problem ich habe  nur einen Bm Ixon Led+ Strahler mit glaube ich 15 Lux. Langt das aus oder eher  grenzwertig?

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Schoberson (25. März 2012)

@ Chris und Deiner wesentlich besseren Hälfte.

Vielen Dank für das Engagement an Euch Zwei. Ich habe nun auch das Rätsel gelöst und mir die zum Teil sehr schönen Fotos angeschaut. 
Meine persönlichen Faves sind die Fotos von Marco beim Sprung (schöner landschaftlicher Hintergrund und der Ansatz zum Sprung), sowie auf dem Wurzelttrail und natürlich einige Sprungfotos von Seb, Chris und Matze. Wobei bei der Auswahl darauf geachtet werden sollte, dass die Flugbahn zu erkennen ist. Gerade beim Doktorberg fliegt Seb so hoch, dass man meinen könnte er fährt auf einer anderen Spur. Hilfreich sind da auch die Schatten der Fahrer. Vielleicht sind auch ein paar Bildausschnitte ganz hilfreich, um den oder die Fahrer etwas besser hervor zuheben.
Die ersten Bilder fände ich eigentlich ganz cool, um die SWP's einzeln zu präsentieren. Auch dort wieder Bildausschnitte. Das Foto auf der Brücke (Fahrer mit Bike) finde ich gut gemacht, aber irgendwie altbacken. 

Das ist nun meine ehrliche Meinung. Ich finde, es sind einige sehr gute Aufnahmen dabei und das Fotoshooting hat wirklich Spaß gemacht. 

Schönen Sonntachabend noch, Andree


----------



## nearest2thepin (25. März 2012)

Danke an alle, vor allem an Katja, die sich bei dem Shooting engagiert haben, tolle Aufnahmen!

Die Gruppenfotos konnte ich nicht finden. Sie die Verschlusssache (siehe Chris' Kommentar oben)?

Gruß,
Jan


----------



## shbiker (26. März 2012)

Inspire schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> der Termin sieht sehr vielversprechend aus. Einziges Problem ich habe  nur einen Bm Ixon Led+ Strahler mit glaube ich 15 Lux. Langt das aus oder eher  grenzwertig?
> 
> ...


 
Moin Daniel,

bis 20:00 Uhr haben wir Licht, danach werden 15 Lux eher sehr grenzwertig. Sinnvoll wäre auch eine Helmlampe mit der Du die Kurven besser ausleuchten kannst als mit einer lenkermontierten Lampe.

Gruß

Jörg


----------



## "Joker" (26. März 2012)

Hat mir viel Spaß gemacht gestern. Vielen Dank auch von meiner Seite an Chris und Katja für euren Einsatz. Es sind ein paar schöne Fotos dabei, mit denen die HP sicher etwas bunter und dynamischer wird. Andree's Vorschläge kann man ggf. in einem weiteren Termin umsetzen. Der Sommer hat ja gerade erst angefangen, uns bleiben also genug Zeit und Möglichkeiten. 

Grüße, Marco


----------



## rockriderSH (26. März 2012)

Moin Männer,

auch ich fand es gestern super !! Vielen Dank Katja, vielen Dank Chris !!

Seb, Jörgi & und ich haben uns dann auch noch einen Platz unter den Top 100 im Winterpokal gesichert  

Ich habe auch schon die ersten Fotos in unsere Startseite eingebaut. 

Gruß

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (26. März 2012)

Inspire schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> der Termin sieht sehr vielversprechend aus. Einziges Problem ich habe  nur einen Bm Ixon Led+ Strahler mit glaube ich 15 Lux. Langt das aus oder eher  grenzwertig?
> 
> ...


Hi Daniel,
deine Funzel ist schon ziemlich schwach und kann Jörgs Meinung nur teilen. Ich kann dir aber meine Ersatzlampe leihen, da ich diese Woche erkältungsbedingt ausfalle.
Schick mir eine PN und dann können wir alles weitere klären.

Andree


----------



## Drahtesel89 (26. März 2012)

Moin Jungs,

Wir haben ein Problem!!

Frau B. Findet unser GruppenFoto doof. Sie meint das Foto als solches ist gut, aber viel zu langweilig und so bekommt sie es nicht durch. Sie meinte niemand drückt ihr das. Wir hätten uns auf ein Actionfoto mit Helm an Berg von unten fotografiert geeinigt..ist das so!? Ich bin der Meinung wir wollten ein Foo der Gruppe mit Ttikot vor der Brücke machen..

Ich hab auch versucht ihr zu erklären, dass es schwierig wird, 10 Mann in Bewegung schön auf ein Foto zu bekommen. Sie meint das geht. Ich habe überlegt ihr Zugang zur Dropbox zu verschaffen, dann kann sie sich die Fotos ansehen..aber auf den Fotos sind ja maximal 2 Leute in Action..also weiß nicht, wie wir das handlen können ohne nächsten Sonntag nochmal mit ihr dort zu stehen.... 

Bei Anregungen bin ich dankbar...


----------



## "Joker" (26. März 2012)

Dann soll sie halt ein Foto aus der Dropbox nehmen, auf dem sich einer von euch Verrückten den Hang 'runterstürzt und schon hat sie ihre Action. Ich für meinen Teil muss nicht zwingend in der Zeitung zu sehen sein und fände es in Ordnung, wenn ein Mutiger für seinen Sprung belohnt wird. 

Grüße, Marco


----------



## Schoberson (26. März 2012)

Hi Chris,
Ja, das war genau ihr Wunsch. Schön aufgereiht nebeneinander und keine Actionfotos. Es war unser Vorschlag ein oder zwei Fotos in Bewegung dem Artikel anzuhängen.
Versuch doch das bitte vorzuschlagen: Gruppenfoto und Actionfoto.
Andree


----------



## rockriderSH (26. März 2012)

Moin,

Chris, dass ist echt Mist !! Wie würdet ihr denn die Idee finden, wenn man der Dame sonst ein zusammengeschnittenes Foto überreicht (so in der Art wir der Footer neue WEB Page) ?? Könnten dann das Gruppenfoto auch noch irgendwie mit reinschneiden. Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher, ob die Auflösung dann für die Presse ausreichend ist. Ich denke jedoch, dass einer von uns soetwas basteln könnte oder ?? Da hätte sie dann alles zusammen. Keine Ahnung ob das gut wäre....

Gruß

Olli


----------



## plattsnacker (26. März 2012)

Moin Jungs,
wir könnten ihr aus den Fotos von gestern eine Collage mit Google-Picasa erstellen.

Ansonsten schließe ich mich Marco's Meinung an. Nehmt vorhandene Fotos mit 1-2 Leuten drauf, oder macht nächsten WoEnde neue Pics. Ich kann dann nicht, muss aber auch nichtunbedingt auf's Zeitungfoto...

Aber allein für die Website hat's Shooting gestern gelohnt 

Auch mein Dank nochmal an Katja, Christoph und Olli-Webmaster für die Mühe !! 

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## "Joker" (26. März 2012)

Das Zusammenschneiden ist kein Ding, das kann ich machen. Die Bildgröße und Punktdichte würde man dann vorab anhand der Angaben der BZ festlegen und dann das leere Dokument mit den Einzelbildern füllen. Theoretisch steigt dabei die "Auflösung" sogar. Ich bezweifle allerdings, dass sie sich mit sowas zufrieden gibt, wo sie (scheinbar) sehr genaue Vorstellungen hat.

Sofern man einen sehr breiten Waldweg, respektive eine sehr breite Abfahrt, findet, lässt sich ja auch ein Motiv einrichten, bei dem mehrere Fahrer nebeneinander und hintereinander, quasi in der Gruppe, am Fotografierenden vorbei düsen. Sofern das also die Vorgabe für ein Erscheinen in der Zeitung ist, sollten wir uns nochmal mehr Mühe geben


----------



## Spacetime (26. März 2012)

das klappt nie so .... Fühlt sich wohl auf den Shclips getreten weil Katja bessere Fotos macht ...


----------



## Schoberson (26. März 2012)

Ich kann Frau B. schon verstehen, dass sie nicht ein weiteres Foto vom ADFC- Ortsverein haben will, sondern etwas mehr sportlicheres. Etwas, was uns von den üblichen Ausflugsradlern abhebt. 
Meinetwegen können wir uns wieder am Sonntag um 11:00 am Doktorberg treffen, rollen zusammen den Weg runter und lassen von ihr ein Foto machen... und die guten Fotos von Katja schicken wir ans Hamburger Abendblatt.


----------



## Spacetime (26. März 2012)

Ja aber 10 Mtb-Fahrer in motion passen nie und nimmer als kleines Bild zum Artikel. Damit man das gut erkennt braucht es schon ein sehr großes Bild ähnlich wie die Bilder auf den Titelseiten. 
Aber was bekommen wir ? 
15cm x  10cm ? Das sieht dann aus wie ein Rudel Rot Weiße Ameisen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spacetime (26. März 2012)

oder wir nehmen wirklich ein Foto auf dem nur 2 Leute mit Trikot fahren


----------



## Schoberson (26. März 2012)

Ich bin auch Deiner, bzw. Eurer Meinung, aber falls Frau B. auf ein Actiongruppenfoto besteht, sollten wir in den sauren Apfel beissen, oder nicht? Manchmal ist es müßig über Sinn und Unsinn zudiskutieren.


----------



## Schoberson (26. März 2012)

Spacetime schrieb:


> oder wir nehmen wirklich ein Foto auf dem nur 2 Leute mit Trikot fahren


Fände ich auch die beste und einfachste Lösung.


----------



## rockriderSH (26. März 2012)

Alles nicht (oder wenn nur indirekt) unser Problem denke ich. Wir möchten gern in die Presse, dann müssen wir uns wohl den Wünschen der BZ anpassen. Ich finde auch, dass ihr im schlimmsten Fall eben noch einmal Fotos machen müsst. Leider wäre ich dann auch nicht dabei, aber das soll das ganze Projekt nicht noch weiter verzögern. 

Sonst wäre noch der Vorschlag: Donnerstag Abend vor dem Nightride !! 

Man könnte ja auf 19:30 Uhr verlegen. Licht sollte dann doch noch vorhanden sein oder ?

Aber wirklich, mir ist es egal ... hauptsache das Ding scheitert jetzt nicht noch auf der Zielgeraden.

Gruß

PS. sollten in der ISG Sachsenwaldpioniere weiterdiskutieren.

Olli


----------



## Spacetime (26. März 2012)

Ja wenn Sie wirklich auf so ein Foto besteht sollten wir Kompromisse eingehen. Unser Gruppenfoto eignet sich ja auch hervorragend als Banner für die Hompage oder ähnliches. Es muss halt nur eine Entscheidung getroffen werden


----------



## mxsilver (26. März 2012)

Muß man alles auf dem Foto im Detail erkennen können? 

Ich könnte mir schon vorstellen, mehrere Biker auf ein Foto zu bekommen. Man darf dann halt nicht soviel Augenmerk auf z.B. "geschlossene Augen beim Downhill" werfen.

Schlußendlich muß Frau B. entscheiden, was Sie druckt bzw. drucken soll.

Ich könnte am WE jedenfalls für weitere Bilder erscheinen..

Gruß

Seb


----------



## Drahtesel89 (26. März 2012)

also ich hätte ihr jetzt ein, zwei, drei, vier Fotos aus dem Dropbox Ordner noch geschickt, wo mehrere Leute in Action drauf sind und sie fragen was sie davon hält.

Sie selbst meinte aber auch auf meinen Einwand hin, dass es ihr wohl sehr wohl gelingt 10 Biker in bewegung auf ein Bild zu bringen. Was ich auch bezweifle. Wenn sie das aber so haben und machen will, dann müssen wir eben nochmal ran am Sonntag wieder 11.00. Wenns einigen noch passen würde, wäre es ja gut. 

Ich denk trotzdem, dass das Shooting gestern net umsonst war, für uns selber bzw die Homepage waren die Fotos auf jeden Fall gut.

@Seb, schick mir mal deine Emailadresse per PN, ich hab da ein Foto für dich


----------



## mxsilver (26. März 2012)

@Chris : hast Post

Ich kann am Sonntag...


----------



## Drahtesel89 (26. März 2012)

Habs dir an beide geschickt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spacetime (26. März 2012)

ich würde auch meine Statistenrolle ein weiteres mal warnehmen


----------



## Jpui (26. März 2012)

War Sonntag nicht eine Einladung zu einer Tour in Mölln?


----------



## Drahtesel89 (26. März 2012)

War das nicht die Woche danach?

Sonst gehts Sonntag net, müssen wir es Samstag machen, weil sie will es unbedingt im Bergedorfer Gehölz, Krähenwald machen. was auch Sinn macht, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## plattsnacker (26. März 2012)

Wahnsinns Engagement Leute !!! 

Das hätten Olli und ich uns in 2009 in der "Windelphase" der SWP nie träumen lassen...


Trotzdem, und wie Olli bereits versuchsweise bemerkte, sollten wir ALLES über den Artikel nur in der IG "Sachsenwaldpioniere" weiterdiskutieren. Dort existiert ein Thread zum Presseartikel.

Falls jemand dort noch ohne Ausweis ist, schalte ich ihn sofort frei...

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## Jpui (26. März 2012)

Ich hab da den 1.April im Kopf, das wäre doch dieser sonntag


----------



## "Joker" (26. März 2012)

Ich halte mir den Sonntag dann auch mal frei. Kommt Frau Bluhm denn wenigstens selbst zum Fotografieren?

p.s. Ich werde vermutlich noch heute ein Trikot bestellen, wer sich noch einklinken möchte, kann mir eine Nachricht zukommen lassen.

Grüße, Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel89 (27. März 2012)

Das Gruppenfoto ist in der Dropbox und in der IG Presseartikel gibt es auch Neuigkeiten 

Einen sonnigen Tag wünsch ich


----------



## mst82 (27. März 2012)

Moin Jungs, ich hatte heut morgen ne Migräne - Attacke und bin immer noch nicht ganz auf`m Dampfer,werd mich nachher ins Bett begeben , gute Fahrt heut abend.

mfG Matthias


----------



## shbiker (27. März 2012)

mst82 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs, ich hatte heut morgen ne Migräne - Attacke und bin immer noch nicht ganz auf`m Dampfer,werd mich nachher ins Bett begeben , gute Fahrt heut abend.
> 
> mfG Matthias



Autsch,

Migräne ist bitter. Wenn Du wieder auf dem Damm bist melde dich mal. Mein Dok hat das Problem bei mir gut in den Griff bekommen. Wenn du magst gebe ich dir die Anschrift.

Gute Besserung
Jörg


----------



## mst82 (27. März 2012)

Ich hab es nicht oft, drei vier mal im Jahr vielleicht  ,aber wenn den geht gar nichts mehr, aber die Adresse würd ich trotzdem nehmen.


----------



## mxsilver (28. März 2012)

Moin,

war ne schöne Runde gestern..

Ziemlich anstrengend, aber dennoch sehr fein. Und bergab ist immernoch das bessere bergauf ( für mich )...

Uhrzeit paßte auf wunderbar. Der Vierländer-Langschläfer ist pünktlich aus dem bett gekommen..

Gruß

Seb


----------



## Jpui (28. März 2012)

Ich fands auch sehr nett, auch wenn mein Bein noch entschieden hat blau zu werden.

Merke Kampf Lenker-Baum, efal wie dünn das Ding ist, sieht immer schlecht aus


----------



## "Joker" (28. März 2012)

Lasst den Sachsenwald bitte im ganzen Stück zurück, die Saison beginnt doch gerade erst. 

Ich muss mal schauen, ob ich morgen Abend mitfahren kann, ich habe mich mal wieder von Junior anstecken lassen und schwächele ein wenig. 

Grüße, Marco


----------



## rockriderSH (28. März 2012)

ich sag nur www.sachsenwaldpioniere.de


----------



## mxsilver (28. März 2012)

Moin Olli,

Du bist unser Held..

Siehr echt klasse aus ( natürlich auch wegen der coolen Bilder von Katja und Chris )..

wenn das so weiter geht, können wir uns bald vor Zulauf nicht mehr retten..

Gruß

Seb


----------



## TeeKay82 (28. März 2012)

japp, war ne spassige runde, und eine lehrreiche dazu. ich werd vorm dienstags nightride definitiv keine 40km mehr tagsüber radeln! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (28. März 2012)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> ich sag nur www.sachsenwaldpioniere.de


Hi Olli,
wenn hier nichts los ist, liegt es an WhatsApp. Glaube, außer dir und Jörg kommt niemand mehr zu arbeiten, außer wenn der Smartphone-Akku leer ist, was nur 2 Std. aktuell dauert. 
Blackberry kann es auch...

sachsenwaldpioniere.de  -->  Geiles Pic! Wer is'n der mit dem rot-weißen Shirt ?  Ah ! Steht in "Das Team stellt sich vor..."

Gruss
C.


----------



## Drahtesel89 (28. März 2012)

*es gibt finale Neuigkeiten in der IG*


----------



## plattsnacker (28. März 2012)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> Gabs von mir kein Foto auf der Brücke in der Dropbox?  Edit:--> doch gibt es. ihr wollt mich also nicht auf der Homepage...
> 
> 
> *es gibt finale Neuigkeiten in der IG*


Phil fehlt auch. Ich hätte da eins mit Titaneinlage von ihm ... 
Das würde aber vielleicht eher abschrecken ??


----------



## rockriderSH (28. März 2012)

Moin Männer,

so nu der Reihe nach !! Chris, du bist nun auch unter "Unser Team stellt sich vor" zu sehen. Das warst du auch schon gestern aber eben auf der 2. Seite ! Jetzt bist du beim Rest des Rudels auf Seite 1 

Chris, nochmals vielen Dank für die ganze Orga mit der BZ ... sehr schön 

Ich habe keine weiteren Brückenfotos gefunden ihr ??

Gruß

Olli


----------



## plattsnacker (28. März 2012)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> so nu der Reihe nach !! Chris, du bist nun auch unter "Unser Team stellt sich vor" zu sehen. Das warst du auch schon gestern aber eben auf der 2. Seite ! Jetzt bist du beim Rest des Rudels auf Seite 1
> 
> ...


Also Jan und ich waren schon vor den Brückenfotos weg. Deswegen bleiben von uns nur coole Actionfotos 

- Kannst du irgendwie (z.B. unter "Kontakt") den Link hierher zum Forum auf die Website setzen ? Ich denke, das ist für die Kontaktaufnahme eine Hemmschwelle weniger...
Wenn du Hilfe dabei brauchst, sach "Bescheid"...

Gruss
C.


----------



## "Joker" (28. März 2012)

Die Homepage wird ja so langsam richtig bunt - gefällt mir gut! 

Olli, magst du mir nochmal auf meine zweite Nachricht bzgl. der Trikots antworten. Es scheint da Ungereimtheiten zu geben. 

Grüße aus dem sonnigen Altengamme, Marco


----------



## TeeKay82 (28. März 2012)

Olli,

werden für die Seite auch Fotos ohne Sachsenwaldpioniertrikot akzeptiert?! Ich möchte mich auch vorstellen? ;-)

Falls ja, an welche Emailadresse darf ich ein Foto senden? Falls nein, muss ich neue Fotos machen! ;-)


----------



## mst82 (28. März 2012)

Mensch die Seite hat ja richtig gestallt angenommen , sieht echt toll aus.


----------



## Drahtesel89 (28. März 2012)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> so nu der Reihe nach !! Chris, du bist nun auch unter "Unser Team stellt sich vor" zu sehen. Das warst du auch schon gestern aber eben auf der 2. Seite ! Jetzt bist du beim Rest des Rudels auf Seite 1



oh man...ja habs schon gesehen nach ner Weile...hatte die kleine 2 unten nicht beachtet...Danke trotzdem. Hatte schon ein Edit geschrieben und meine Meckereien rausgenommen 



rockriderSH schrieb:


> Chris, nochmals vielen Dank für die ganze Orga mit der BZ ... sehr schön



Kein Problem, hab ich doch gern gemacht, für unsere coole Truppe 



rockriderSH schrieb:


> Ich habe keine weiteren Brückenfotos gefunden ihr ??



Gibt nur die Fotos die in der Dropbox sind, habe da alles hochgeladen nun. Wie Christian schon bemerkte, er und Jan sind vorher schon weg, von Tom und Phil müssen wir auch mal noch welche machen.


P.S. Mein Bike darf heut die erste Nacht im Schlafzimmer schlafen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (28. März 2012)

Anständige Leistung Herr Olli,

da ist Ihnen eine ganz brauchbare homepage gelungen. Hut ab.

Ich hätte noch einen Vorschlag für eine Rubrik auf der Seite und zwar über das was uns eigentlich zusammen führt, die gemeinsamen Touren. Das wir die Möglichkeit haben, kurz von gefahrenen oder auch geplanten Touren berichten. Location, Streckenprofil (ggf. GPS-Daten), Bilder, Eindrücke, Besonderheiten... vielleicht den Einträgen ein Format geben, wo man einfach fix die Daten eintragen kann. Fände ich eigentlich ganz cool, dass die Erlebnisse nicht irgendwann im mtb-thread verloren gehen.
Über Ostern fahre ich ein paar Tage in Thüringer Wald und werde da mein Rad die Berge runter schieben. Naja und da will ich Euch ja schon Neidisch machen. Oder Erfahrungen vom Techniktraining im Harz den Tom und ich besuchen werden oder die lebensmüden Downhiller von uns  anschließend im Mai.
Können den Gedanken in der IG ja mal weiterspinnnen.

Andree


----------



## Schoberson (28. März 2012)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> P.S. Mein Bike darf heut die erste Nacht im Schlafzimmer schlafen


Chris, Bike schön zudecken. Es wird wieder kalt.


----------



## plattsnacker (28. März 2012)

Hi Andree und Team,

auf der "alten" Homepage hatte ich mal zu dem von mir angelegten GPS-Account auf GPS-Tour.info verlinkt:
-->  http://www.gps-tour.info/de/community/tours.sachsenwaldpioniere.html

Bin mir nicht sicher, ob sich dort alle Ideen, die du beschrieben hast, umsetzen lassen würden, aber du kannst es dir ja mal anschauen.
Logindaten waren eigentlich die gleichen, wie beim Dropbox-Account, jedoch klappt es gerade nicht. Lässt sich aber rausbekommen.

Wenn wir dann die, oder eine andere GPS-Sammelkiste nehmen wollen, sollten wir auch dorthin von der Website verlinken.

@Olli: Wie wär's, wenn du auch diesen o.g. Link noch auf die Website schraubst ? Wenn wir dann was besseres gefunden haben, können wir'S ja immer noch ändern...

Auch von mir mal ein großes Lob für deine Webmaster-Arbeit !  Die Entscheidung für den Wechsel hin zu einem "Web-Baukasten" war goldrichtig !!  

Gruss
Christian


----------



## rockriderSH (28. März 2012)

Moin Männer,

an dem Bereich für Tourenberichte bin ich schon am arbeiten.

Kommt auf jeden Fall. Ist ne gute Idee !!

Tom, kannst du das Bild in DropBox hochladen ? Natürlich kommst du auch so auf die Homepage !! Bist doch einer von uns !!

Chrischan, bin mir nicht sicher aber habe ich den Link nicht schon im Bereich "Unsere beliebtesten Links" ??

Gruß

Olli


----------



## Schoberson (28. März 2012)

Hi Chrischan,

ich dachte eher an eine Tourenpinnwand und da kann ja evtl. ein Link zu der GPS-Seite gemacht werden. Also, irgendwie so etwas wie ein kurz gehaltenes Fahrtenbuch von den SWP's.

Andree


----------



## Schoberson (28. März 2012)

Moinsen, 

am 22.04. können unsere Downhiller mal um die Wette fahren. Der Kurs ist nicht ohne und die Ü-40 Fraktion die geführte mtb-Tour mitmachen. Ich war vor einigen Jahren mal dort und fand es für unsere Norddeutsche mtb-Diaspora schon ganz gelungen.

http://www.bikeday-lueneburg.de/

Andree


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeeKay82 (28. März 2012)

olli,

bild ist in der dropbox. leicht zu finden 

die sache mit dem bikeday in lueneburg ist ne überlegung wert.

Tom


----------



## mxsilver (29. März 2012)

Moin,

Lüneburg klingt wirklich interessant..

Aber ob es für die Teilnahme am Downhillrennen reicht? Nicht das die SWP alle letzen Plätze belegen .

Kann man da nicht auch so mal hin und fahren??

Gruß

Seb


----------



## plattsnacker (29. März 2012)

mxsilver schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Lüneburg klingt wirklich interessant..
> 
> ...


Wenn's heute noch Regen gibt, könnten wir beim NR für den Dirt-Contest üben...


----------



## TeeKay82 (29. März 2012)

@ sebastian: bin ganz deiner meinung. Ich glaub ich werd da mal so hinfahren. Fahrrad kommt aber trotzdem mit. Vielleicht fahre ich dann die grosse geführte tour mit. Kost ja nix, man muss sich vorher nicht anmelden, kann alles spontan vor ort entscheiden und man sieht mal was anderes. 

Der downhillcontest schaut schon hart aus, so mit grossen rampen und northshore's!


----------



## rockriderSH (29. März 2012)

Moin Tom,

so, nu bist auch du auf unsere Homepage zu finden 

Gruß

Olli


----------



## mxsilver (29. März 2012)

TeeKay82 schrieb:


> @ sebastian: bin ganz deiner meinung. Ich glaub ich werd da mal so hinfahren. Fahrrad kommt aber trotzdem mit. Vielleicht fahre ich dann die grosse geführte tour mit. Kost ja nix, man muss sich vorher nicht anmelden, kann alles spontan vor ort entscheiden und man sieht mal was anderes.
> 
> Der downhillcontest schaut schon hart aus, so mit grossen rampen und northshore's!



Die Tour auf jedenfall, wenns Wetter paßt.. Der Rest ergibt sich vor Ort..


----------



## "Joker" (29. März 2012)

Lüneburg klingt doch gut - mal schauen, ob ich mir den Termin freihalten kann. 

Ich falle heute Abend nun sicherlich aus, da meine Nase noch dick ist. Nächste Woche bin ich wieder am Start. 

Eigentlich wollte ich mein Trikot schon bestellt haben, aber Owayo verlangt leider horrende Preise bei einer Nachbestellung. Da ich mit der dortigen Ansprechpartnerin wohl oder übel feilschen muss, wollte ich, quasi als bessere Verhandlungsgrundlage, hier nun doch nochmal anfragen, wer zeitnah noch ein Trikot bestellen wollte.

Grüße, Marco


----------



## Drahtesel89 (29. März 2012)

ja geil, Lüneburg klingt echt gut...habt ihr euch zu der geführten Tour mal die eine User-Bewertung auf Helmut Fahrrad Seiten durchgelesen?

http://forum.helmuts-fahrrad-seiten.de/viewtopic.php?t=3979

Klingt echt nicht schlecht, da hab ich viel Lust drauf, obwohl ich jetzt gerade noch nicht ganz sagen kann, ob ich an dem Tag Zeit habe. Aber ist ja noch ein bisschen hin und dann stimmen wir das ja eh vorher nochmal ab.

Auf den Downhill hätt ich auch riesen Bock,aber wie Tom und Seb schon sagen-auf Zeit bzw Wertung würde ich es mir auch noch nicht zutrauen..aber vllt kann man die Strecke ja echt einfach so mal fahren..Ist das denn ein Privatgrundstück oder so? Oder kann man da auch am WE jetzt schonmal auf die Strecke? Die gibts ja sicher nicht nur an dem WoE, od? Andree weißt du dazu vllt was?


----------



## TeeKay82 (29. März 2012)

Chris, das liest sich ja richtig klasse. Also ich bin definitiv am start, insofern das wetter mitspielt. Hab ich richtig lust drauf...

Coole sache olli, hast du super gemacht! vielen dank für die schnelle !


----------



## TeeKay82 (29. März 2012)

...integration! Hab das wort verschluckt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jpui (29. März 2012)

Ich bin auch sehr für Lüneburg.

Ich würde auch ein Trikot bestellen.
Die fallen klein aus, oder?

Wie heißt nochmal der Produzent, dann ich mich kurz in den Größen einlesen kann.


----------



## "Joker" (29. März 2012)

Owayo

Die Trikots fallen wirklich sehr klein aus.

Grüße, Marco


----------



## Drahtesel89 (29. März 2012)

Ja das liest sich echt gut. Ich hab auch voll Lust 

Tom seit ihr an dem Wochenende nicht im Harz zu Trailtech Lvl 2?


----------



## Drahtesel89 (29. März 2012)

http://www.abendblatt.de/hamburg/article2231854/Echt-abgefahren-DirtLand-kommt-nach-Langenhorn.html

Leider keine Freeride Strecke oder angelegte Trails..nur Dirt


----------



## TeeKay82 (29. März 2012)

Nein, andree und ich sind das wochenende davor im harz. Das passt also ganz gut in den zeitplan.


----------



## Drahtesel89 (29. März 2012)

ah sehr gut.

Hast dir den Shop gestern noch angeschaut?


----------



## plattsnacker (29. März 2012)

Jpui schrieb:


> Ich bin auch sehr für Lüneburg.
> 
> Ich würde auch ein Trikot bestellen.
> Die fallen klein aus, oder?
> ...



Schau mal auf unsere Website  --> Eintrag"Teamtrikots" vom 20.03.2012 08:42:17 Uhr...

Ich würde mich mit der teuren Nachbestellung allerdings bis nach dem Erscheinen des Artikels in der BZ gedulden. Sicherlich kommt in den nächsten Wochen noch der eine oder andere Interessent dazu...

Gruss
C.


----------



## LaZn (29. März 2012)

Tach, die Lüneburg-Tour bin ich letztes Jahr mitgefahren. War ´ne klasse Tour mit super Organisation. Verpflegungsstationen gab es auch, für die lange Tour sogar 2.
Also, nicht lange nachdenken; hinfahren

Es grüßt aus Mölln,
Lars


----------



## Schoberson (29. März 2012)

BIKE DAY LÜNEBURG

Moin, Moin,
Ich war vor ca. drei Jahren mal als Besucher dort. Die Veranstaltung ist auf dem ADAC-Fahrsicherheitsgelände, wo auch Geländewagenfahrer son bisschen üben können. Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es eine permanate Strecke ist, gewisse Abschnitte aber auf jeden Fall. Die Veranstaltung an sich ist klein und familiär. Auch  dieFahrerkamen damals vermehrt aus Norddeutschland. Wer also mitfahren will und ggf. Letzter wird, hat gute Chancen unter die Top 20 zukommen. Die mtb'ler sahen nach der Tour auch ziemlich glücklich aus. Was ich selbst am Besten fand, waren die Trailer. Das war eine Augenweide den Leuten zuzuschauen.
Ich mag solch kleinere Veranstaltung lieber, als große mtb-Festivals. Wer ähnlich tickt und nach ner Tour Bock auf ne Bratwurz mit Bier hat, ist dort genau richtig.

Andree


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel89 (29. März 2012)

Naja dann denk ich mal steht fest, dass wir dort hinfahren, wenn wir frei haben/bekommen und das Wetter halbwegs stimmt. Dann ist ja nur noch die Frage wer alles mitkommt.

Also Tom, Seb?, Andree?,Lars?, ich?, vllt ist Phil schon wieder fit bis dahin...ist doch schonmal ne SWP-Abordnung. Christian, Olli, Jörg, wie siehts bei euch aus?


----------



## shbiker (29. März 2012)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> Naja dann denk ich mal steht fest, dass wir dort hinfahren, wenn wir frei haben/bekommen und das Wetter halbwegs stimmt. Dann ist ja nur noch die Frage wer alles mitkommt.
> 
> Also Tom, Seb?, Andree?,Lars?, ich?, vllt ist Phil schon wieder fit bis dahin...ist doch schonmal ne SWP-Abordnung. Christian, Olli, *Jörg*, wie siehts bei euch aus?



Geführte Tour, Bratwurst und Bier!?!? 
Klingt gut, ich check mal die Termine
Jörg


----------



## rockriderSH (29. März 2012)

Moin,

was soll ich sagen.... warum nicht ?? Wenn das Datum bei uns zu hause passt, wäre es doch eine nette Angelegenheit !! Ich finde, dass auch eventuell unsere Frauen und Kinder dort einiges zu sehen bekommen könnten. Ich werde das klären.

Gruß

Olli


----------



## plattsnacker (29. März 2012)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> was soll ich sagen.... warum nicht ?? Wenn das Datum bei uns zu hause passt, wäre es doch eine nette Angelegenheit !! Ich finde, dass auch eventuell unsere Frauen und Kinder dort einiges zu sehen bekommen könnten. Ich werde das klären.
> 
> ...


...klär bitte mal für mich mit


----------



## Drahtesel89 (29. März 2012)

bei mir hat's sich schon ausgeklärt...wir sind an dem WE nicht da...


----------



## Schoberson (29. März 2012)

Letztes Mal war ich auch mit Frau und Kinder (ähm, damals noch Freundin und nur ein Kind) da und es hat allen gefallen. Werden es diesmal auch wieder so machen. Allerdings sollten die Väter wissen, dass der Nachwuchs danach auch solch geile Bikes haben wollen. 

@ Chris: Wie war die erste Nacht mit dem Bike im Schlafzimmer und wen meinst du wenn du schreibst WIR sind an dem WE nicht da ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel89 (29. März 2012)

meinte damit alle die im Schlafzimmer schlafen, ausser dem Bike.. (also Frau, Hund und ich)


----------



## "Joker" (29. März 2012)

Bei mir sieht es auch gut aus, ich werde wohl mitkommen. Ob ich den Rest der Familie begeistern kann, will ich mal schauen. Mein Sohn kann zwar schon Fahrrad sagen, aber ob ihn die Dinger den ganzen Tag faszinieren, bezweifle ich noch.


----------



## Jpui (29. März 2012)

Wer von euch, fährt eigentlich am Sonntag die Tour in Mölln mit?


----------



## Schoberson (29. März 2012)

Jpui schrieb:


> Wer von euch, fährt eigentlich am Sonntag die Tour in Mölln mit?


Ich fahre leider nicht mit und habe Lars auch schon abgesagt. Schade, ich hätte echt gerne mal die möllner Landschaft gesehen. 
Bin gerade noch ne Runde gedreht und musste feststellen, dass es noch nicht richtig rund läuft bei mir und von einer lange n Tour sehe ich im Moment ab.


----------



## "Joker" (29. März 2012)

Ich verbringe den Sonntag in einem dieser Indoorspielplätze, falle leider auch weg. Ich ärgere mich auch schon, aber vielleicht kann man das ja mal nachholen.


----------



## TeeKay82 (30. März 2012)

Ich kann leider auch nicht mitfahren, da ich arbeiten muss.


----------



## plattsnacker (30. März 2012)

Hi Jungs,

hier unsere Tour von gestern ( im Anhang ).


Dauer 	02:24:00 h
Distanz 	37,00 km
km/h (Mittel) 	15.42 km/h
Höhenmeter 	392 hm 


Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## shbiker (31. März 2012)

Moin Männers,

wir haben es doch noch in die Samstagsausgabe der BZ geschafft. Dank und Glückwunsch an die "PR - Abteilung".

Jörg


----------



## Schoberson (31. März 2012)

Schöner Artikel zum Frühstück. 

Danke Jörg.


----------



## rockriderSH (31. März 2012)

Moin Männer,

super Kiste !! Ein Spitzenartikel und ein schönes Foto von unserem Seb  Als Winterpokalgewinner hat er es aber auch einfach verdient !!

So, bin ab jetzt temp. in Dänemark zu erreichen.

Tolles Wetter für so einen Urlaub an der Küste 

Bis denne 

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nearest2thepin (31. März 2012)

Fantastico!


----------



## Drahtesel89 (31. März 2012)

Yeah, cool liest er sich wie ich finde. 

Ich habe den Artikel soeben in die Dropbox gepackt. Er istunter dem Namen "SWP Zeitung.jpg" direkt im Anfangordner zu finden. Viel Spass beim lesen 

Ich denke, die Arbeit hat sich gelohnt. Schön groß in der Samstagsausgabe. fetzt

EDIT: Ich sehe gerade Jörg hatte den Artikel schon Hochgeladen..naja doppelt hält besser


----------



## plattsnacker (31. März 2012)

Moin Jungs,

werde mein Bike jetzt modifizieren, so dass es den "gesetzlichen Bestimmungen" entspricht.
Möchte doch weiterhin mit Euch fahren dürfen ;-)

Gruss + Dank an alle Helfer beim "Going Public"

Chrischan


----------



## Schoberson (31. März 2012)

BIKE DAY

Bevor sich alle SWP's in den Osterurlaub verabschieden oder die Kalender vor lauter Presseterminen überquellen, denen sei gesagt, dass ich noch ein paar Plätze im Auto frei habe. Ich fahre auf jeden Fall hin (wetterunabhängig), meine Frau und Kinder  kommen nach (wetterabhängig). Falls sie fahren, sind auch da noch zwei Plätze frei.
Abfahrt in Bdorf gegen 12:00. 

Andree


----------



## "Joker" (31. März 2012)

Hast du Lust, mich in Altengamme einzusammeln? Ich würde gerne mitfahren.


----------



## Schoberson (31. März 2012)

[quote="Joker";9360175]Hast du Lust, mich in Altengamme einzusammeln? Ich würde gerne mitfahren.[/quote]
Guten Abend der Herr, 
geht klar, liegt ja quasi auf dem Weg.


----------



## "Joker" (31. März 2012)

Ha - super, das klingt doch gut! Ich freue mich schon 'drauf.

Ich wünsche allen Mitfahrern morgen viel Spaß. 

Gute Nacht, Marco


----------



## gnss (31. März 2012)

Findet Mölln morgen statt, wer ist dabei?


----------



## Jpui (31. März 2012)

Also ich komme, da es im LMB steht, habe ich es fest eingeplant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeeKay82 (1. April 2012)

Männers, 

Nur mal zur info: wir sind auch online sichtbar.

Momentan direkt in der headline http://www.bergedorfer-zeitung.de/reinbek/

Ansonsten:

http://www.bergedorfer-zeitung.de/reinbek/article143765/Auf_zwei_Raedern_Gas_geben.html

Tom


----------



## Drahtesel89 (1. April 2012)

Ist bei euch im IBC Forum auch so eine komische Mädchenschrift eingestellt? War ich das?! Ich hab gar nichts geklickt...wenn das ein neues Foren-Layout ist, siehts ziemlich bescheiden aus


----------



## Jpui (1. April 2012)

Ist auch bei mir ...


----------



## gnss (1. April 2012)

Schön war's, das nächste mal nehme ich mir mehr Brötchen für die Pausen mit, wenn die Facebooker dabei sind.  Lars hast du einen Track mit dem ausgelassenen Kringel?


----------



## Schoberson (1. April 2012)

Guten Abend zusammen,

kann denn irgendjemand für Donnerstagabend einen Nightride organisieren, wenn schon in der BZ der 05.04. als Termin genannt wird? Ich bin am Donnerstag nicht in der Gegend und kann es leider nicht übernehmen. Nicht das tausende Interessenten am Bahnhof warten und keiner von uns vor Ort 

Munter bleiben, Andree


----------



## mxsilver (2. April 2012)

Schoberson schrieb:


> BIKE DAY
> 
> Bevor sich alle SWP's in den Osterurlaub verabschieden oder die Kalender vor lauter Presseterminen überquellen, denen sei gesagt, dass ich noch ein paar Plätze im Auto frei habe. Ich fahre auf jeden Fall hin (wetterunabhängig), meine Frau und Kinder  kommen nach (wetterabhängig). Falls sie fahren, sind auch da noch zwei Plätze frei.
> Abfahrt in Bdorf gegen 12:00.
> ...



Moin,

ist 12.00 Uhr nicht etwas spät? Ich meine gelesen zu haben, daß es um 11.00 losgeht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (2. April 2012)

Moin Seb,

ich habe gerade noch mal nachgesehen. Die geführte Tour geht um 13:30 los, es sei denn du willst beim Trailwettbewerb mitmachen. Geübt habt ihr ja gestern schon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Andree


----------



## "Joker" (2. April 2012)

Jörg, Andree - habt ihr schon einen Plan, wo wir morgen Abend fahren werden? Sofern es wieder eine Bobergrunde oder vielleicht sogar der Geesthang wird, könnte ich mich ggf. unterwegs anschließen und müsste nicht mit dem Auto nach Reinbek.


----------



## shbiker (2. April 2012)

[quote="Joker";9364758]Jörg, Andree - habt ihr schon einen Plan, wo wir morgen Abend fahren werden? Sofern es wieder eine Bobergrunde oder vielleicht sogar der Geesthang wird, könnte ich mich ggf. unterwegs anschließen und müsste nicht mit dem Auto nach Reinbek.[/quote]


Moin Marco,

mein Plan war es Höhenmeter im Geesthang zu machen. Sofern Andree dem nicht widerspricht könnten wir dich unterwegs irgendwo einsammeln. Es wird dann nur etwas schwieriger einen Zeitpunkt zu bestimmen.

Gruß

Jörg


----------



## "Joker" (2. April 2012)

Perfekt - die Runde habe ich mir gestern früh auch noch schnell angetan und für wiederholenswert befunden. Ich würde dann am Anfang des Geesthanges, quasi an der Sternwarte, auf euch warten. Von dort haben wir ja einen guten Einstieg und kommen gut bis nach Geesthacht durch. 

53.479315,10.237364

Verpassen können wir uns ja quasi gar nicht, sofern ich nicht deutlich zu spät dort ankomme.

Grüße, Marco


----------



## Schoberson (2. April 2012)

Den Geesthang können wir gerne bearbeiten. Ich bringe noch Gastfahrer Jan mit. Wird ihn bestimmt auch freuen.


----------



## shbiker (2. April 2012)

OK,

dann soll es so sein. Also Kette geschnürrt, Schuhe geölt und los. Ähhh...

Nagut, bis morgen dann.


----------



## "Joker" (2. April 2012)

Andree, magst du morgen deine zweite Lampe mitbringen? Robert würde gerne mitfahren, ist aber noch nicht entsprechend "ausgeleuchtet" und sich auch wohl noch nicht ganz sicher, welches Modell es bei ihm mal werden wird. 

Grüße, Marco


----------



## Schoberson (2. April 2012)

[quote="Joker";9365607]Andree, magst du morgen deine zweite Lampe mitbringen? Robert würde gerne mitfahren, ist aber noch nicht entsprechend "ausgeleuchtet" und sich auch wohl noch nicht ganz sicher, welches Modell es bei ihm mal werden wird. 

Grüße, Marco[/quote]
Geht klar.


----------



## "Joker" (2. April 2012)

Ja super - vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## shbiker (2. April 2012)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Guten Abend zusammen,
> 
> kann denn irgendjemand für Donnerstagabend einen Nightride organisieren, wenn schon in der BZ der 05.04. als Termin genannt wird? Ich bin am Donnerstag nicht in der Gegend und kann es leider nicht übernehmen. Nicht das tausende Interessenten am Bahnhof warten und keiner von uns vor Ort
> 
> Munter bleiben, Andree



So,
ich habe einen Termin für Donnerstag eingetragen. Ich hoffe, ich finde so kurz vor Ostern noch einen Mitstreiter um die vielen, vielen Neuen im Auge behalten zu können
Es wäre schön, wenn sich für den Dienstag nach Ostern jemand finden würde, der den flotteren Nightride organisieren könnte. Ich bin an dem Tag leider nicht zu Hause.

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel89 (2. April 2012)

Da ich Donnerstag bis 18.00 eine Klausur schreibe und mich direkt danach auf die Autobahn in den Harz bzw Harzvorland machen werde, fahre ich am Donnerstag nicht mit...

Am Dienstag nach Ostern kann ich ne Tour anbieten..die Frage ist, ob ich den flotteren Nightride anbieten sollte, oder ob ich dann nicht die Tour ausbremse


----------



## Schoberson (2. April 2012)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> Da ich Donnerstag bis 18.00 eine Klausur schreibe und mich direkt danach auf die Autobahn in den Harz bzw Harzvorland machen werde, fahre ich am Donnerstag nicht mit...
> 
> Am Dienstag nach Ostern kann ich ne Tour anbieten..die Frage ist, ob ich den flotteren Nightride anbieten sollte, oder ob ich dann nicht die Tour ausbremse


Ich komme nächste Woche Mittwoch aus dem wilden Osten wieder und kann am Donnerstag die gemütliche Tour anbieten. Ich denke, dass kommt mir dann sowieso gelegen, wenn ich mein Bike ein paar Tage durch den Thüringer Wald geschoben habe.

Bis morgen...scheint ja so, als ob es eine wirklich flotte Tour wird :-S 
Andree


----------



## rockriderSH (2. April 2012)

Moin Männer,

schöne Grüße aus dem schönen Dänemark !! 

Wenn ihr Termine habt, dann stellt sie bitte auch auf unserer Hompage unter Termine rein. Jörgi hat's bereits getan !!

Wünsche euch eine schöne Bikewoche ohne den rockriderSH !

Gruß

Olli


----------



## plattsnacker (2. April 2012)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> schöne Grüße aus dem schönen Dänemark !!
> 
> ...



Hi Jungs,
Hi Olli,

Nightride für Do den 12.4. habe ich auf LMB + Homepage eingetragen.

Schöne Woche bzw. schöne Urlaubstage !!
Chrischan


----------



## Deleted 15311 (5. April 2012)

Moin


ACHTUNG:Aggessiver Stöckchenleger auf der 6/Schlangenweg in Aumühle!
Ist doch jedes Jahr dasselbe:Kaum steigen die Temperaturen wieder regelmäßig über die 10Grad Marke schon kommen die Leute mit zu viel Zeit und Langeweile wieder aus ihrem Bau und wollen unsereins erzählen bzw.zeigen was sie von uns halten...
Die Begegnung mit dem Stöckchenleger(Männliches Wesen mittelaltem Semesters)war"vorsichtig ausgesprochen"wenig sachlich nachdem er mich angefasst hatte und ich ihm daraufhin klargemacht habe was passiert,wenn er dies nochmal täte!
Auch vorher war ein sachliches Gespräch nicht möglich,als ich ihn höflich,aber bestimmend und deutlich darauf ansprach,was das denn solle,da sich ja durchaus nicht nur meine Spezies der Mountainbikerowdys,wie er sich ausdrückte,sondern auch andere auf dem Weg bewegen!
Wenig gesprächsbereit und aggressiv,also obacht....
Am besten ignorieren drum rumfahren und garnicht erst anhalten,pure Zeitverschwendung! 

Grüße und schöne dicke Eier zu Ostern

Nils


----------



## rockriderSH (5. April 2012)

Moin Nils, moin Männer's,

na endlich.... da sind sie dann ja wieder !!! Die Schwachmaten sind wieder auf der Pirsch !! Aber wir MTBler sind ja so agressiv  Zu der Aktion kann man einfach nichts weiter sagen !! Nächstes mal gleich 'nen Foto mit dem Handy schießen, damit wir einen Wiedererkennungwert für das nächste Treffen haben 

Ist die Schlange sonst wieder befahrbar ?? Sind die gefällten Bäume weg ??

Bis denne und Gruß

Olli


----------



## Inspire (6. April 2012)

Ne sind sie nicht. Bin dort am letzten Mi. gefahren und hab das Gefühl es liegen bald immer mehr Bäume im Weg. Bin dann auf Schuss durch die Senke gefahren wo ich am tiefsten Punkt ganz leicht mit der Gabel durchgeschlagen bin, soviel dazu... -.-


----------



## LaZn (6. April 2012)

> Schön war's, das nächste mal nehme ich mir mehr Brötchen für die Pausen mit, wenn die Facebooker dabei sind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moinsen, ja das Leistungslevel war schon seeeeeehr unterschiedlich, selbst nachdem wir nur noch langsam dahin gerollt sind, wurde ich immer wieder zur Ordnung gerufen, das Tempo noch ein wenig ´rauszunehmen. Die gesamte Tour kann man hier als gpx herunterziehen: 
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.97255.html

Der ausgelassene Kringel ist der um den Gudower See.

Gruß aus Mölln,

Lars


----------



## TeeKay82 (7. April 2012)

An die nightridler am donnerstag: fahr der nightride denn noch fahr und koordinierbar oder war der ansturm neuer potentieller mitglieder unüberschaubar?!;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spacetime (10. April 2012)

gibt es heute einen Nightride ?


----------



## plattsnacker (10. April 2012)

Spacetime schrieb:


> gibt es heute einen Nightride ?



Hi Phil,
da in LMB und auf der Website nichts eingetragen ist, wird heute wohl nichts stattfinden...
Dafür Donnerstag wie gehabt um 20 Uhr. 

Gruss
Christian


----------



## rockriderSH (10. April 2012)

Moin Männer,

melde mich aus dem Norden zurück und teile euch mit, dass die WEB Seite gerade mit den neuesten Änderungen online gegangen ist !! Wir haben jetzt dort auch ein Forum und eine Bildergalerie.

ZUM NIGHTRIDE HEUTE....

Ich würde heute um 20:00 Uhr fahren.

Stelle kurz einen Termin auf unsere HP & und hier unter LMB rein.

Gruß

Olli


----------



## Spacetime (10. April 2012)

Bin raus wegen dem Wetter


----------



## rockriderSH (11. April 2012)

Schnief...... da war ich nun gestern Abend ganz allein unterwegs 

Reinbek - Geesthacht - Reinbek

Gruß

Olli


----------



## plattsnacker (11. April 2012)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Schnief...... da war ich nun gestern Abend ganz allein unterwegs
> 
> Reinbek - Geesthacht - Reinbek
> 
> ...


..armer Olli !   Mit WhatsApp wäre das nicht passiert! 
Für kurzfristige Sachen brauchst du es unbedingt, wenn auch nur @home über's WLAN-Netz

Morgen wäre ich dabei. Auch bei Nieselregen.

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (11. April 2012)

Am *Samstag *findet unser großes "*Koordinationstraining*" im Rahmen des "Surf & Beach Festivals Hamburg" statt.

Wo ?   Oortkatenufer 12, 21037 Hamburg

Wann ? Ab 10 Uhr am Samstag startet die Veranstaltung und geht bis Sonntag.

Folgende Trainingseinheiten dürften auch für "Nicht-Windsurfer" dort interessant sein:

- Stand Up Paddling ( SUP )
- Wakeboarden auf der Elbe
- Skate- und Longboard-Test
- Freibier !!
- Grillbude
- Hüpfburg ( für die Freerider, wie Seb, besonders auch Phil, Christoph... )
- Surfsimulator
- ab 20 Uhr Livemusik, Lagerfeuer

Mehr unter:
*http://www.windsurfing-hamburg.de/aktuell.html*

Ab Samstag vormittag bin ich dort per Handy zu erreichen. 
Würde mich freuen, den einen oder anderen von Euch zu sehen.

@Andree:  DIE Gelegenheit für dich, endlich mal ein SUP zu testen ;-)  Bring die Kids mit, unsere sind auch vor Ort.

Vorher sehen wir uns hoffentlich morgen beim NR !!
Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## Drahtesel89 (11. April 2012)

Moin,

ich melde mich für Donnerstag zum Nightride um 20.00 mal nicht mit an, denke aber, dass ich mitfahre. Ich bin bis 18.00 (Ende offizieller Teil) zur Verabschiedung meines Chefs. Ich hoffe, dass ich rechtzeitig um 20.00 am Bhf Reinbek sein kann, wenn nicht, lass ich es per Whatsapp anklingen, dann braucht ihr nicht auf mich zu warten.


----------



## Schoberson (11. April 2012)

Melde mich auch zurück. Leider war mein Kofferraum schon komplett voll, sonst hätte ich einen Berg aus Thüringen mitgebracht. Ich bin jedesmal wieder begeistert was für schöne und anspruchsvolle Trails es dort gibt.

@ Chrischan
Manchmal würde man sich gerne vierteln um alle Termine war zunehmen. Aber evtl. kann ich Sohnemann Nr. 2 einpacken und komme her. Klingt ja echt interessant und wann hat man schon mal die Gelegenheit zum SUP. 


@ Chris:
Notfalls können wir dich am Donnerstag auch in B-dorf einsammeln. 

@ Tom
Noch viermal schlafen und dann gehts ab in den Harz. Freu mich schon und der Kurs wird einem ein gutes Stück Sicherheit geben.

@ Nightrider
Bis Donnerstag,

Andree


----------



## "Joker" (11. April 2012)

Sofern es zur Tour passt, würde ich mich am Donnerstag auch gerne wieder irgendwo in Bergedorf einklinken wollen. Mitfahren tue ich in jedem Fall - freue mich schon, mal wieder in Gesellschaft unterwegs zu sein! 

@ Andree - ich habe dich gefühlt das gesamte Wochenende um deinen Osterausflug beneidet  

Grüße, Marco


----------



## nearest2thepin (11. April 2012)

Chrischan, Deine Wochenendempfehlung für Samstag klingt verlockend, wenn das Wetter passt, schlagen wir auf.

Mitfahren morgen wäre bei mir dringend angezeigt, aber auch das ist bei wetterabhängig... habe erst letztes Wochenende mein weißes Ross geschniegelt und gestriegelt.

Gruß,
Jan


----------



## rockriderSH (12. April 2012)

Moin Männers,

da werden wir ja heute Abend eine lustige Runde 

Ich habe mir jetzt auch dieses WhatsApp installiert aber wie funktioniert das jetzt ?? Es wäre trotzdem noch gut, wenn Absprachen immer hier oder auf unserer HP im Forumsbereich kommuniziert werden. Ich z. B. habe keine Internet Flat für mein Blackberry und dadurch nur begrenzt Zugriff auf diese App.

Bis später

Olli


----------



## plattsnacker (12. April 2012)

nearest2thepin schrieb:


> Chrischan, Deine Wochenendempfehlung für Samstag klingt verlockend, wenn das Wetter passt, schlagen wir auf.
> 
> Mitfahren morgen wäre bei mir dringend angezeigt, aber auch das ist bei wetterabhängig... habe erst letztes Wochenende mein weißes Ross geschniegelt und gestriegelt.
> 
> ...



Supi, freue mich auf Samstag. Wenn ich nicht per Handy erreichbar bin, stehe ich gerade auf dem SUP auf dem See...

Ob ich heute Abend mitfahren kann, steht auch noch nicht ganz fest. Weniger wetter- mehr terminabhängig.

Hoffentlich bis nachher, 20 Uhr

Chrischan


----------



## Drahtesel89 (12. April 2012)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Ich z. B. habe keine Internet Flat für mein Blackberry und dadurch nur begrenzt Zugriff auf diese App.
> 
> Bis später
> 
> Olli



Es ist im Endeffekt ein SMS-Programm, nur dass man keine SMS übers Handynetz schickt, sondern eine Art Instant Message via Internet. 

Wenn du aber nur begrenzt Kapazitäten auf dem Blackberry hast, dann halte ich es für keine gute Idee, Whatsapp zu installieren. Beim den Traffic inklusive Bilder etc. was da teilweise am Tag zusammen kommt, hast du schnell 500MB voll...Und du kannst nicht entscheiden ob du Nachrichten bekommst oder nicht. Alles was jemand in der Gruppe schreibt wird automatisch an alle Gruppenmitglieder zugestellt...

Freu mich auf die eventuelle Schlammschlacht heut Abend


----------



## plattsnacker (12. April 2012)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> Es ist im Endeffekt ein SMS-Programm, nur dass man keine SMS übers Handynetz schickt, sondern eine Art Instant Message via Internet.
> 
> Wenn du aber nur begrenzt Kapazitäten auf dem Blackberry hast, dann halte ich es für keine gute Idee, Whatsapp zu installieren. Beim den Traffic inklusive Bilder etc. was da teilweise am Tag zusammen kommt, hast du schnell 500MB voll...Und du kannst nicht entscheiden ob du Nachrichten bekommst oder nicht. Alles was jemand in der Gruppe schreibt wird automatisch an alle Gruppenmitglieder zugestellt...
> 
> Freu mich auf die eventuelle Schlammschlacht heut Abend



Solange Olli nur WLAN und nicht mobile Datenübertragung angeschaltet hat, bekommt er die WhatsApp-News ja auch nur über die Home-Flat per WLAN. Also keine Kosten, nur zeitliche/örtliche Einschränkung.

z.B. für die kurzfristige Zu- oder Absage zum NR aber doch perfekt, oder ?

Gruss
C.


----------



## Schoberson (12. April 2012)

[quote="Joker";9395852]Sofern es zur Tour passt, würde ich mich am Donnerstag auch gerne wieder irgendwo in Bergedorf einklinken wollen....[/quote]
Hi Marco,
generell ist das kein Problem, ich weiß allerdings nicht welche Tour wir fahren. Wo und wann würdest Du Dich denn einklinken?
Bis später, Andree

P.S. Im Süden von HH scheint schon wieder die Sonne. Dass lässt hoffen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "Joker" (12. April 2012)

Vielleicht wie bei der letzten Tour,oben an der Sternwarte?!

p.s. -> komme direkt nach Reinbek, bis gleich...ich will hoffen, dass ich pünktlich bin


----------



## Schoberson (12. April 2012)

Bike und Fahrer sind geduscht, das Bier vernichtet... schöner Abschluss nach einem schönen Nightride.

@ Tom
Jetzt müssen wir nur noch dreimal schlafen und dann wird derr Harz rasiert.


----------



## TeeKay82 (13. April 2012)

Jau...ich freu mich schon. Hoffentlich wird das wetter brauchbar und wir lernen einiges. Ich setz mich heute oder morgen nochmal mit dir telefonisch in verbindung...


----------



## Drahtesel89 (13. April 2012)

um die Foren-Gespräche mal wieder etwas anzukurbeln.

Wie fettet/ölt ihr eure Ketten? Nachdem ich meine nun mit nem Lappen gesäubert habe und das ganze Geschnodder abgewischt habe, sah sie doch sehr trocken aus. Hatte noch ne kleine Flasche Kettenöl, die ich bisher immer genommen habe. Vorteil: sie war einfach da, Nachteil: sie ist nun fast alle und vorallem trieft die Kette danach wie sau, und zieht den ganzen Staub und Dreck förmlich an.

Also legt mal los! 

Übrigens schöner Nightride gestern, wenn auch auf Grund der Witterung doch sehr anstrengend. Mein Bike sah so geil aus, bevor ich es gerade geputzt habe, hatte jedoch kein iPhone dabei ums zu fotografieren und wollte auch nicht extra nochmal hochlaufen....aber eigentlich wärs ein Foto wert gewesen...es wog sicher 20kg mit dem ganzen Schlamm überall..


----------



## Jpui (13. April 2012)

Ich nutze WD40, bzw ähnliche Kettensprays.

Vorteil: Schmiert gut, geht schnell, zieht Dreck nicht so stark an

Nachteil: Wenn man einmal angefangen hat, muss man damit weiter machen. Besonders bei WD40 ist das Problem, dass es ein starkes Kriechöl ist und dadurch in die Kette geht und hier die dauerschmierung wohl auflöst.

Finde es für mich trotzdem am praktikabelsten


----------



## rockriderSH (13. April 2012)

Moin Männers,

ok, zur Schmierung meine Meinung. WD40 ist immer wieder aus Fachkreisen zu hören, dass es eher ungeignet ist, um ein Bike/Parts zu ölen. Kann Dichtungen angreifen usw. Gerade für Lager und Federelemente nicht zu empfehlen. Als bestes Kettenöl im Test wurde gerade F100 getestet. Link: http://www.amazon.de/F100-2860-Kettenöl-300-ml/dp/B003FSSOE8

Gruß

Olli


----------



## Drahtesel89 (13. April 2012)

Na das ist doch was.

Von WD40 hab ich bisher auch genau das gehört, dass es nicht geeignet ist..zufällig ist meine kleine Flasche Kettenöl genau das von Olli beschriebene...kann also nicht so schlecht gewesen sein  Wobei der Nachteil, dass es den Staub so anzieht trotzdem bestehen bleibt..

Phil, wie machst du das? du meintest doch du hast ein Trocken-Schmiermittel?!


----------



## mxsilver (13. April 2012)

Ich nehme immer die kleinen grünen Fläschen ( Finish Line ). Vor der nächsten Fahrt nochmal gut abwischen, fertig.

Bis Sonntag, Jungs.

@Olli : Kommst Du auch??


----------



## rockriderSH (13. April 2012)

Moin Seb,

nee, sorry, ganz vergessen dir bescheid zu sagen !! Hatte es gestern beim NR nur schon einmal gesagt !!

Mein Sohn hat Fussi um 09:45 in Bergedorf. 

Ich fahre aber am Sonntag Nachmittag um 16:00 Uhr eine Runde.

Gruß

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spacetime (13. April 2012)

Ich benutze das hier:

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/innotech-high-tech-ketten-fluid-105/aid:376009

geht super und ich muss danach nicht nochmal kette abwischen oder aehnliches


----------



## Drahtesel89 (13. April 2012)

Sieht auch gut aus....Danke für die Antworten..nun muss ich mich nur noch entscheiden. Brauch noch jemand was vom Rose oder so, falls ich dort bestelle?!


----------



## plattsnacker (13. April 2012)

Moin !

Ich nehme das hier:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k983/a12095/kettenoel-250-ml.html?mfid=427

War oder ist noch Testsieger und kostet nicht die Welt.

Bis bald irgendwo
Chrischan


----------



## Jpui (13. April 2012)

Ich Schmier mit WD 40 auch nur die Kette und schaltung. Von Dämpfern u.ä. halte ich das Zeug natürlich fern


----------



## Drahtesel89 (13. April 2012)

Soooo,

-Bremsen (mal wieder) entlÃ¼ftet, eingestellt â

-Kette, KettenblÃ¤tter, Ritzelpaket gereinigt und geschmiert â

-Federelemente mit Brunox behandelt â

-Luftdruck reguliert â

Das Wochenende kann kommen


----------



## nearest2thepin (13. April 2012)

Ich nehm Nähmaschinenöl von Penny. Geht ab wie ein rotes Moped.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Inspire (14. April 2012)

Also ich benutz dies hier:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k983/a2048/kettenschmierstoff-100-ml.html

Funktioniert ganz gut, einmal auftragen und fertig ist die Sache 

Was verwendet ihr für die Federgabel? Bin da bisher nur mit Wasser beigegangen oder langt das?


----------



## Drahtesel89 (14. April 2012)

Für Federgabel und Dämpfer nutze ich nach wie vor Brunox.

Mit Wasser die Federelemente von Dreck und Staub entfernen ist schonmal gut, leider hat Wasser nicht die besten Schmiereigenschaften 
Ich denke du solltest etwas für die Schmierung tun. Was ist denn an nem 12er Bulls verbaut? Ne Fox? Fox sagt ganz klar, dass zu viel Staub den Losbrechmoment der Federelemente verzögert und sich so negativ auf die Performance auswirkt. Für die 36er Fox Talas empfiehlt Fox selbst Brunox..


----------



## Inspire (14. April 2012)

Ah ok, werd mich danach mal umschauen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Ne beim 12er haben sie ne Reba verbaut. 

Ist für morgen eigentlich etwas geplant? War heute schon bei Top Wetter unterwegs! Für eine nicht allzu lange Tour würd ich morgen auch nochmal fahren


----------



## Drahtesel89 (14. April 2012)

Seb, Phil und ich fahren morgen in den HaBe's um 11.00. Sollte auch auf der Homepage stehen.

Die Facebook-Gruppe fährt auch um 11.00, wird also jede Menge los sein. Heute waren wir mit der Facebook-Gruppe 23 Mann/Frau....


----------



## Schoberson (14. April 2012)

Kann man wirklich mit 23 Leuten noch vernünftig biken oder habt ihr euch abgesetzt oder aufgeteilt?


----------



## Inspire (14. April 2012)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> Seb, Phil und ich fahren morgen in den HaBe's um 11.00. Sollte auch auf der Homepage stehen.



Cool, habe ich gar nicht gesehen. Da bin ich gerne dabei!!  Wie lange kann man denn da ca. einplanen?


----------



## Drahtesel89 (15. April 2012)

Nein man kann mit 23 Leuten nicht mehr vernünftig biken. Sind nach und nach Leute verloren gegangen und ganz schön war es auch nicht..

Viel Spaß im Harz Andree und Tom!!


Inspire, ich Denk bis 15.00 solltest du einplanen. Also bis nachher?!


----------



## Inspire (15. April 2012)

Jo bis nachher dann!


----------



## gnss (15. April 2012)

Die wichtigste Frage ist doch, ob 23 Leute auf ein Foto passen.


----------



## Schoberson (15. April 2012)

Nabend,

Tom und meine Wenigkeit sind wieder in der Norddeutschen Tiefebene heil angekommen. Na gut, bis auf eine gerissene Kette ist alles ganz geblieben.
Am Mittwoch um 18:00 wollen wir das Erlernte, wie enge Kurvenfahrten, im Hang anfahren, steilere Abfahrten usw. noch mal an der Geestkante üben. Es wird keine Tour im klassischen Sinne, weder werden waghalsige Sprünge geübt, nur wichtige Grundlagen für mehr Sicherheit und bessere Bikebeherschung. Wer Interesse hat kann gerne mitkommen. Termin stelle ich noch ins LMB. 

Munter bleiben, Andree


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel89 (16. April 2012)

Hey Jungs,

Die Idee find ich Super. Ich bin Mittwoch 18.00 auf jeden Fall dabei


----------



## Schoberson (16. April 2012)

Moin zusammen,

habe den Termin ins LMB und auf die Homepage gepflanzt. 

Schönen Tach noch, Andree


----------



## shbiker (16. April 2012)

Klasse Idee,

mir hat mein Urlaub irgendwie nicht gut bekommen -mich hat die Hexe ganz leicht erwischt- aber wenn es mir wieder besser geht bin ich auch dabei!

Gruß

Jörg


----------



## Schoberson (16. April 2012)

Die böse, böse Hexe mal wieder. Hat sie Dich wieder angeschossen?

Wünsche eine gute Besserung und vielleicht bis Mittwoch. Und wenn nicht, dann beim nächsten Mal, denn man lernt ja durch Wiederholungen.


----------



## shbiker (16. April 2012)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Die böse, böse Hexe mal wieder. Hat sie Dich wieder angeschossen?
> 
> Wünsche eine gute Besserung und vielleicht bis Mittwoch. Und wenn nicht, dann beim nächsten Mal, denn man lernt ja durch Wiederholungen.


 

Nicht wieder, es ist das erste mal. Allerdings zickt der Rücken  zuweilen. Es ist nicht schlimm, wenn alles gut läuft bin ich dabei.


----------



## Inspire (16. April 2012)

Perfekt! Mittwoch bin ich auf jeden Fall auch dabei


----------



## Schoberson (17. April 2012)

Moinsen,
wem der Termin morgen um 18:00 zu früh ist, kann auch noch später dazu kommen. Wir bleiben ja in der Nähe. Ich nehme mein Handy mit.


----------



## Drahtesel89 (17. April 2012)

Wann wirds zur Zeit dunkel? 20.00? Muss ich für Mittwoch Licht mitnehmen? Ist sicher besser, oder?


----------



## Schoberson (17. April 2012)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> Wann wirds zur Zeit dunkel? 20.00? Muss ich für Mittwoch Licht mitnehmen? Ist sicher besser, oder?


Falls wir doch länger bleiben sollten als geplant, ist es auf jeden Fall besser ne Funzel dabei zuhaben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (17. April 2012)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> Wann wirds zur Zeit dunkel? 20.00? Muss ich für Mittwoch Licht mitnehmen? Ist sicher besser, oder?



Und die GoPro für die "LessonsLearned" im Anschluß... 

Ich hoffe, ich kann auch dabei sein. Klärt sich morgen.


Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## Drahtesel89 (17. April 2012)

Ich hab auch schon an die GoPro gedacht, häng sie nachher mal an Strom...


----------



## TeeKay82 (17. April 2012)

falls jemand hütchen ode dergleichen hat...können gerne mitgebracht werden


----------



## Schoberson (17. April 2012)

TeeKay82 schrieb:


> falls jemand hütchen ode dergleichen hat...können gerne mitgebracht werden


Nicht nötig. Ich habe schon was besorgt.


----------



## NiiLS (18. April 2012)

Hey Jungs,
Also ich und ein freund wollen vllt samstag ein tour machen vom luisengymnasium bis geestacht aber sind uns da noch nicht sicher und sonst freitag aber das vormittags und ich gehe mal davon aus das da keiner von euch kann ( ausgenommen urlauber  )
Könnt ja gerne mal zurück schreiben oder ein neuen termin anschlagen und ich spreche es dann mit ihm ab . 

Liebe grüße Nils 
Lets ride ^^


----------



## Schoberson (18. April 2012)

Nabend,

wollt mal in die Runde fragen wer am Wochenende noch bei dem Bike-Day in Lüneburg am Start ist. Nee, Blödsinn. Einige machen es vom Wetter und/oder Gesundheit abhängig. Dann lass uns doch eine halbe Stunde vor dem Start der Tour am größten Bratwurststand treffen. Ich denke da gibts eh nur einen. Dann muss sich keiner festlegen und kann spontan entscheiden. 

@ An das Lazarett: Gute Besserung allerseits.

P.S.: Ich fand das "Training" heute als willkommene Abwechselung und würde es gerne öfter mal machen. Dazu sollten wir im Vorfeld genauer absprechen was wir trainieren wollen, aber das nur am Rande.

Noch einen schönen Abend, Andree


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (18. April 2012)

Moin,

jo, war wirklich klasse und mal was anderes. Klasse Idee von dir und wirklich wiederholenswert, Andree !   

P.S. Die Filmaufnahmen sind teilweise sehr gut geworden. Mal sehen, wann ich Zeit zum Cutten finde. Sonst gebe das Rohmaterial einfach Christoph ;-)

@Olli:  Morgen wird die Nightride-Beteiligung aus den Reihen der heutigen Teilnehmer eher gering ausfallen, wie es sich anhörte. Nächste Woche dann hoffentlich wieder besser. Hoffe nicht, dass du wieder alleine rumgurken musst im dunklen Wald mit angriffslustigen Wildschweinen   

Teilnehmende beim morgigen NR also bitte unbedingt im LMB-Termin anmelden !!  

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## "Joker" (18. April 2012)

Ich hoffe, dass ihr das Training für mich nochmal wiederholt  Ich wäre heute echt gerne gekommen.

@ Nils 

Vielleicht fahren wir uns ungezwungen über den Weg am Freitag, ich werde im Laufe des Tages eine Runde den Geesthang entlangkriechen, versuche aber erstmal wieder in Form zu kommen.

@ Andree

Weißt du schon, wann du ungefähr bei mir aufschlägst am Sonntag? Ich habe im Übrigen heute eine leckere Tracking ID bekommen  

Gute Nacht alle zusammen,

Marco


----------



## plattsnacker (18. April 2012)

NiiLS schrieb:


> Hey Jungs,
> Also ich und ein freund wollen vllt samstag ein tour machen vom luisengymnasium bis geestacht aber sind uns da noch nicht sicher und sonst freitag aber das vormittags und ich gehe mal davon aus das da keiner von euch kann ( ausgenommen urlauber  )
> Könnt ja gerne mal zurück schreiben oder ein neuen termin anschlagen und ich spreche es dann mit ihm ab .
> 
> ...



Hallo Nils,

wer von uns am kommenden WoEnde Zeit hat, ist eher am Sonntag hier zu finden:  http://www.bikeday-lueneburg.de/ 

Mit Glück findet sich ja aber doch noch jemand für eure Tour am Samstag.

Mehr zu unseren Touren unter LMB/Fahrgemeinschaften bzw. auf http://www.sachsenwaldpioniere.de

Gruss
Christian


----------



## plattsnacker (18. April 2012)

@Marco:
Bekommst die Lessons von heute als Video-Learning bereitgestellt...

N8
Chrischan


----------



## NiiLS (18. April 2012)

@ Christian: Also das klingt ja schon sehr verlockend  wie kommt ihr denn hin ? mit dem auto oder zug ?


----------



## plattsnacker (19. April 2012)

NiiLS schrieb:


> @ Christian: Also das klingt ja schon sehr verlockend  wie kommt ihr denn hin ? mit dem auto oder zug ?



Ich selbst kann leider nicht dabei sein. AFAIK fahren die anderen mit dem Auto.

Gruss
C.


----------



## NiiLS (19. April 2012)

Mal luschern villeicht bekomme ich es ja iwie hin dahin zu kommen  morgen werden erstmal ein paar schöne strecken gesucht im bergedorfer gehölz  villeicht sieht man sich


----------



## rockriderSH (19. April 2012)

Moin Männer,

leider kann ich den NR heute Abend nicht fahren, da ich immer noch nicht so ganz fitt bin. Ich will einfach nichts riskieren !! Muss ja in Topform für den Schwarzwald Event sein 

Kann heute Abend jemand von euch ?? Wenn bis 14:00 Uhr kein Eintrag im LMB, würde ich dann wohl den Termin herausnehmen OK ?

Gruß

Olli


----------



## Schoberson (19. April 2012)

@ Marco
Ich bin um 12:00 Uhr bei dir, wenn du mir noch verrätst wo du wohnst... 
Werde dich und / oder dein neues Bike mitnehmen.


----------



## plattsnacker (19. April 2012)

Schoberson schrieb:


> @ Marco
> Ich bin um 12:00 Uhr bei dir, wenn du mir noch verrätst wo du wohnst...
> Werde dich und / oder dein neues Bike mitnehmen.



allein das Wort "oder" hierin bringt mich zum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shbiker (19. April 2012)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> leider kann ich den NR heute Abend nicht fahren, da ich immer noch nicht so ganz fitt bin. Ich will einfach nichts riskieren !! Muss ja in Topform für den Schwarzwald Event sein
> 
> ...


 
Würd ich ja gerne machen, melde mich aber doch ab in Lazaret. Hoffentlich bin ich dann in der nächsten Woche wieder auf dem Damm. Eventuell bin ich am Sonntag in Lüneburg, vermutlich aber nur zum zuschauen.

Gruß

Jörg


----------



## "Joker" (19. April 2012)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> allein das Wort "oder" hierin bringt mich zum



...jaja, jetzt weiß ich auch, warum er gleich zugestimmt hat, mich mitnehmen zu wollen


----------



## plattsnacker (19. April 2012)

[quote="Joker";9422728]...jaja, jetzt weiß ich auch, warum er gleich zugestimmt hat, mich mitnehmen zu wollen [/quote]

@Marco:  Verrate doch mal, auf was für ein Bike Andree so scharf ist ? Sicher wieder so'n Testsieger aus Koblenz, oder ?

@Marco, Olli, Jörg:   Gute Besserung an alle Erkrankten 

Gruss
C.


----------



## "Joker" (19. April 2012)

Ja richtig, es wird ein Nerve XC 7.0 in dunklem Grün  Auch wenn ich ja immer ein Gegner der aktuellen Rahmenform war, habe ich mich immer mehr in das Rad verguckt und als es dann mal wieder Testsieger geworden ist (auch wenn ich auf die Bike nicht ganz so viel gebe) habe ich mich dazu entschieden.


----------



## plattsnacker (19. April 2012)

[quote="Joker";9422943]Ja richtig, es wird ein Nerve XC 7.0 in dunklem Grün  Auch wenn ich ja immer ein Gegner der aktuellen Rahmenform war, habe ich mich immer mehr in das Rad verguckt und als es dann mal wieder Testsieger geworden ist (auch wenn ich auf die Bike nicht ganz so viel gebe) habe ich mich dazu entschieden.[/quote]

Wow !  Bestimmt keine Fehlentscheidung. Ich würde für unsere Zwecke hier ein Nerve XC immer wieder nehmen.

Dann mal Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike !!

Gruss
C.


----------



## TeeKay82 (19. April 2012)

Also den nächsten ToH lassen wir uns aber so langsam mal von canyon sponsern!;-)


----------



## NiiLS (19. April 2012)

Also ich werde jetzt erstmal auf das ghost dh 9000 sparen  auch wenn Canyon gut ist aber das ghost ist echt der Hammer  oder was sagt ihr.?


----------



## gnss (19. April 2012)

ein ghost dh 9000 ist nördlich vom deister ungefähr drei nummern zu heftig. und ohne seilbahn auch irgendwie doof. für dh sicher toll, aber die nächsten parks sind im suaerland oder im harz.


----------



## Schoberson (19. April 2012)

Denke ich auch, dass du mit nem Downhill-Boliden hier im Flachland nicht glücklich wirst. Wenn du es krachen lassen willst, nimm lieber was Richtung Enduro oder Allmountain. Die Dinger haben immer noch ausreichend Potential und hast auch Spaß wenn du im Gehölz oder Geesthang fährst. Der wird dir  mit einem DH-Bike sonst schnell vergehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "Joker" (19. April 2012)

Ein Canyon Strive ES7.0 kostet beispielsweise über 2000 Euro weniger, ist 3kg leichter und bietet genug Reserven für einen Bikeparkbesuch und ist trotzdem Flachland tauglich. Du müsstest ergo nichtmal ein langweiliges XC Rad kaufen 

Grüße, Marco


----------



## NiiLS (19. April 2012)

Also ich habe ja schon eins ist ein hardtail und hat 1200 Euro gekostet und damit ist mir der geesthang Oder sachenwald auch schon zu langsam  auch wenn es doch iwie Spaß macht... 
Und wenn ich das DH habe werde ich auch öfter in die Parks fahren denke ich mal... Muss ich mir nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen ....
In mein Bike muss ich auch ziemlich viel investieren demnächst oder hat wer noch ein paar teile liegen die er verkaufen will ?

Gruß Nils


----------



## plattsnacker (19. April 2012)

NiiLS schrieb:


> Also ich werde jetzt erstmal auf das ghost dh 9000 sparen  auch wenn Canyon gut ist aber das ghost ist echt der Hammer  oder was sagt ihr.?



Hi Nils,

wenn man sich das Ghost ansieht..., cool aussehen tut's schon. Aber hier bei uns wirst du da, wie Martin bereits äußerte, sicherlich weniger Spaß haben, als z.B. mit einem normalen 120mm-Touren-Fully. Mit dem gesparten Geld kannst du dir vor Ort ein Downhiller leihen und das Seilbahnticket ist auch noch drin.

Ich würde der Realität ins Auge sehen, und den geplanten Kauf nochmal überdenken. Es sei denn, Geld spielt keine Rolle und du willst dir das Ghost nur für den Urlaub ins Wohnzimmer stellen...

Gruss
Christian


----------



## NiiLS (19. April 2012)

Also ich bin schon Öffter DH's Gefahren aber ich muss zugeben noch kein Touren fully Oder sonst habe ich gerade bei Canyon gesehen das torquefrx 5.0 playzone das ist auch noch in Ordnung  und würde vom Preis her genau passen. 

Noch ne andere frage wer hatte denn Samstag Lust und zeit zu fahren ?

Lg Nils


----------



## gnss (19. April 2012)

NiiLS schrieb:


> Also ich habe ja schon eins ist ein hardtail und hat 1200 Euro gekostet und damit ist mir der geesthang Oder sachenwald auch schon zu langsam



Verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## NiiLS (19. April 2012)

gnss schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht.



Macht ja nichts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (19. April 2012)

Wie kann der Geesthang zu langsam sein?


----------



## NiiLS (19. April 2012)

Oder ich kenn einfach nicht so die Strecken :S aber das kann sich ja noch ändern


----------



## plattsnacker (19. April 2012)

gnss schrieb:


> Wie kann der Geesthang zu langsam sein?


Wenn die Finger beim Schreiben schneller sind als der Kopf 

Sorry Nils, aber manchmal würden allein schon Satzzeichen die Verständlichkeit erhöhen.


----------



## NiiLS (19. April 2012)

Ja okay. Manchmal denke ich nicht daran, weil ich mit dem Handy schreibe. 
Hat wer denn Samstag Lust mit zu kommen ?

Gruß Nils


----------



## gnss (19. April 2012)

Keine Zeit.


----------



## Schoberson (19. April 2012)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> leider kann ich den NR heute Abend nicht fahren, da ich immer noch nicht so ganz fitt bin. Ich will einfach nichts riskieren !! Muss ja in Topform für den Schwarzwald Event sein


 
Hi Olli und Jan,

in der neuen World of Mountainbike-Ausgabe gibts einen sehr ausführlichen Bericht über Alpencross. Mit dem Schwerpunkt was man für Mehrtagestouren mitnehmen soll usw.. Also auch für eure Schwarzwaldtour nützlich. Wenn ihr wollt kopier ich den Bericht und bringe ihn zum nächsten Nightride mit.

Wird bestimmt geil, ein paar Tage durch die Berge zu crossen.

Bis dann, Andree


----------



## rockriderSH (20. April 2012)

Moin Andree,

super ! Vielen Dank !! Nehmen dein Angebot gerne an 

Gruß

Olli


----------



## Spacetime (20. April 2012)

Kauf dir ein Enduro / Freeride Bike welches man auch den Berg hoch fahren kann, Canyon Torque, Cube Hanzz, YT Noton, Alutech oder so


----------



## Schoberson (20. April 2012)

Wenn wir gerade dabei sind. In der aktuellen WOM werden auch einige Endurohobel getestet und beschrieben was man damit anstellen kann. Alle um die 2.000 bis 2.5000 . U.a. wird dort auch das oben erwähnte Canyon Strive E.S. 7.0 getestet. 

Das dicke Heftchen gibts z.B. auch bei Rewe zukaufen.


----------



## stileto (20. April 2012)

Würde gerne mal bei euch mitfahren.
Bin aber lange nicht gefahren und fange gerade erst wieder richtig an.
Wenn ihr mal eine gemütliche Tour zum reinschnuppern macht, währe ich gerne dabei. 

Mfg Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NiiLS (20. April 2012)

Ja ich denke das es das Frx von Canyon wIrd oder eins von Scott


----------



## rockriderSH (20. April 2012)

Moin Stephan,

du bist immer herzlich willkommen. Wir stellen unsere Termine hier immer in den LMB Bereich hinein und auch auf unserer Homepage wirst du fündig. Nächste Woche wird Donnerstag auf jeden Fall wieder gefahren. Eventuell gibt es auch eine Dienstagsrunde.

Da dieses Wochenende ein Teil der Sachsenwaldpioniere zum Bike Day in Lüneburg sind, wird wohl eher nicht gefahren.

Gruß

Olli


----------



## stileto (20. April 2012)

Das freut mich, vielen Dank

Werde wohl auch nach Lüneburg kommen und die geführte Tour mitmachen.


----------



## Schoberson (20. April 2012)

Moin Stephan,

wir treffen uns eine halbe Stunde vor Tourstart an der Bratwurstschmiede. Du wirst mich an der Bierplautze, die von einem eng anliegendem weiss-roten Trikot überspannt wird erkennen. 

Vielleicht bis Sonntag, Andree


----------



## stileto (20. April 2012)

Hehe, bin dann da. 

Dann brauche ich meinen Bauch ja nicht einziehen 
Da bin ich ja beruhigt.


----------



## Schoberson (20. April 2012)

Das klingt sympathisch. 

Bis Sonntag...


----------



## Schoberson (21. April 2012)

Nabend,
für alle NICHT-WHATS-APP-BESITZER. Ab 11:30 schlagen morgen die ersten Leute auf. Ich denke man wird sich schon irgendwo auf dem Gelände zwangsläufig über den Weg rennen, falls dies nicht der Fall ist. 
Um 13:00 Uhr treffen wir uns an der Bratwurstbraterei und können noch einen warmen Fettschlauch als Verpflegung in die Trikottasche stopfen. 
Und beim Gute-Nacht-Gebet, bitte ausrichten, dass gutes Wetter wird.


----------



## stileto (21. April 2012)

Nabend
Habe WhatsApp und habe dir mal meine Nummer per PN geschickt.
Habe ein schwarz weißes 2012er Cannondale RZ One Twenty XLR 2 mit giftgrüner Schrift und Lefty.
Werde wohl auch recht früh da sein, hoffentlich haben die genug Parkplätze.


----------



## stileto (21. April 2012)

Hat nicht zufällig heute einer von euch in Billwerder Moorfleet ein rotes Tuch oder irgendwas versucht an irgendwas ran zu binden ???

Dachte habe euer Trikot gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "Joker" (21. April 2012)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Um 13:00 Uhr treffen wir uns an der Bratwurstbraterei und können noch einen warmen Fettschlauch als Verpflegung in die Trikottasche stopfen.



...ihgitt


----------



## airri.de (22. April 2012)

Moin, 
ich (Gunnar, Nicolai Helius AC) bin heute mit euch in Lüneburg die Tour gefahren. Würde in Zukunft auch gern mal in Harburg und so mit euch gas geben.

Gruß
Gunnar

www.freeri.de


----------



## Schoberson (22. April 2012)

Hey Gunnar,
na klar gerne. Brauchen eh mal ein paar Leute mit vernünftigen Bikes 
Ich denke etwas hast du ja heute schon von uns erfahren. Verfolge die Termine im LMB und wenn du eine ordentliche Fahrradlampe dein Eigen nennen kannst, komm mit zum Nightride. 
Bis dann, Andree (der Dicke mit dem Canyon Nerve AM)


----------



## NiiLS (23. April 2012)

Hey Jungs wie sieht es denn mit morgen aus ?

Gruß Nils


----------



## shbiker (23. April 2012)

NiiLS schrieb:


> Hey Jungs wie sieht es denn mit morgen aus ?
> 
> Gruß Nils


 
Moin Nils
Moin @all.

Ich kann die Dienstagsrunde leider noch nicht anbieten, die Gesundheit läßt das noch nicht zu. Kann ev. jemand anderes den Termin übernehmen?!

Gruß

Jörg


----------



## NiiLS (23. April 2012)

Ja ich kenn die Strecke nicht und weiß auch gar nicht wann es los geht und wo treffen ist sonst wurde ich es evtl morgen machen .

LG Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spacetime (23. April 2012)

ich schaffe es leider nicht


----------



## airri.de (23. April 2012)

Moin Andree, was heißt LMB? Habt ihr auch eine FB Gruppe wo man sich schnell mal verabreden kann?

Gruß
Gunnar


----------



## Drahtesel89 (23. April 2012)

Hey Gunnar,

LMB ist das Last Minute Biking, du findest es oben links auf der Foren-Seite. Dort stehen die Touren die wir fahren immer drin, unter Reinbek. 

Ich schreib dir zwecks FB Gruppe mal ne PN

Christoph


----------



## mxsilver (24. April 2012)

Moin Gunnar,

ansonsten gibt es auch noch das WhatsApp der Sachsenwaldpioniere. Da wirst meist als erstes was erfahren.
Dann unsere Homepage, hier und FB.
Sonntag wollen wir in den Deister. Wie siehts da bei Dir aus?

Gruß

Seb


----------



## plattsnacker (24. April 2012)

airri.de schrieb:


> Moin Andree, was heißt LMB? Habt ihr auch eine FB Gruppe wo man sich schnell mal verabreden kann?
> 
> Gruß
> Gunnar



Moin Gunnar,

hier der Link zu LMB: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/

Der Link "Fahrgemeinschaften", immer oben aufgeführt, führt zum selben Ziel...
Ist vllt ein bißchen verwirrend.

Wenn du in unsere WhatsApp-Gruppenchat aufgenommen werde willst, sende mir deine Handynummer per PN. Da ich die WhatsApp-Gruppe verwalte, nehme ich dich dann mit rein.


Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## Schoberson (24. April 2012)

Guten Tag werte Pioniere,

wer hat Bock am 01.05. den Geesthang von Hamburch nach Geesthacht und zurück zu beackern? Alle verfügbaren Höhenmeter und Trails mitnehmen und wenn anschließend noch Zeit vorhanden ist, noch ein, zwei ... Bier einwerfen? 

Startzeit gegen 17:30 am Lui? Termin würde ich noch ins LMB stellen. 

Anmerkung: Die Tour ist für alle Interessierte gedacht und daher bitte nicht bei WhatsApp antworten, sondern hier im Forum.


----------



## NiiLS (24. April 2012)

Wenn ich bisdahin ausgenüchtert habe, denke ich bin ich dabei.


----------



## airri.de (24. April 2012)

mxsilver schrieb:


> Moin Gunnar,
> 
> ansonsten gibt es auch noch das WhatsApp der Sachsenwaldpioniere. Da wirst meist als erstes was erfahren.
> Dann unsere Homepage, hier und FB.
> ...



Moin, dieses WE habe ich leider keine Zeit. Aber Danke für das Angebot.

Gruß
Gunnar


----------



## NiiLS (24. April 2012)

Die APP ist auf dem Handy


----------



## Drahtesel89 (25. April 2012)

Moin Seb, 

Fährst du am Sonntag mit dem Caddy in den Deister? Hast du noch nen Platz und könntest mich am Frascati-Platz einsammeln?

Grüße Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spacetime (25. April 2012)

@Chris

Enduro Rennen pfadlinig, nur 500km ( klingt viel ist aber wenig, da alle anderen min alpen sind ) von uns weg, 4 August

http://www.pfadlinig.net/enduro.393.0.html

Anmeldung & infos dauert noch ein wenig


----------



## mxsilver (25. April 2012)

Moin,

@Chris : Ja, fahre ich und ja, habe ein Plätzchen frei.
Uhrzeit machen wir noch aus. Wo wollen wir uns alle zusammen treffen? Können ja im Convoi fahren...

Gruß

Seb


----------



## Spacetime (25. April 2012)

denke ja


----------



## mxsilver (25. April 2012)

Spacetime schrieb:


> denke ja



Was denkst Du????


----------



## Spacetime (25. April 2012)

treffen  vorher


----------



## Spacetime (25. April 2012)

Ok, wir scheinen 4 leute zu sein. Also 2 Autos ... 
Chris, TOm, Du, Ich  passt oder ?


----------



## Drahtesel89 (25. April 2012)

@Seb: cool und ja machen wir noch aus

@ Phil. Ich muss demnächst erstmal meine Urlausplanung für den Sonmer mit dem Chef durchgehen, dann weiß ich erst ob ich Anfang August frei hab. Aber sonst cool


----------



## Spacetime (25. April 2012)

wenn du nicht kannst, brauch ich noch genügend Zeit um Sebastian zu überreden


----------



## mxsilver (25. April 2012)

Spacetime schrieb:


> wenn du nicht kannst, brauch ich noch genügend Zeit um Sebastian zu überreden



...und um mir ein passendes Bike zu besorgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spacetime (25. April 2012)

SEX NULL EINS ruft !


----------



## Drahtesel89 (25. April 2012)

Ohja...bestell gleich noch nen sex null einser Rahmen für mich mit


----------



## mxsilver (25. April 2012)

Phil,

hast Deinen großzügigen heute..

Größe L bitte


----------



## Drahtesel89 (25. April 2012)

Jenachdem wie die ausfallen bräuchte ich ne S oder M. In grün metallic


----------



## NiiLS (25. April 2012)

Wenn mir einer sagt wie weit deister weg ist kOmme ich gerne mit sonst .
Zu Not auch mit Bahn wenn die Fahrzeit geht .


----------



## Spacetime (25. April 2012)

Jaja, soooo war das natürlich nicht gemeint!!!!!

@Nils der Deister liegt südlich von Hannover, ist mal ein wenig Abwechslung. Kannst dir ja mal angucken, die Trails sind aber anspruchsvoller als bei uns.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NiiLS (25. April 2012)

Uhi wäre mit dabei fehlt nur noch ne Mitfahrgelegenheit, weil
Mit der Bahn ist mir das eindeutig zu weit


----------



## Spacetime (25. April 2012)

ok Niils z.Zt. sind alle Autos voll. Sollte bis Freitag jemand absagen kann ich dich mitnehmen. Da ich noch nie mit dir gefahren bin, es wird eine Tour ca. 1000hm und 30-40 km, Pause und dann nochmal zu den besten Trails zurück. Passt das ?


----------



## NiiLS (25. April 2012)

Klar kein problem


----------



## Schoberson (26. April 2012)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Guten Tag werte Pioniere,
> 
> wer hat Bock am 01.05. den Geesthang von Hamburch nach Geesthacht und zurück zu beackern? Alle verfügbaren Höhenmeter und Trails mitnehmen und wenn anschließend noch Zeit vorhanden ist, noch ein, zwei ... Bier einwerfen?
> 
> ...



Tach auch,

ich habe den Termin ins LMB und auf der Homepage installiert. Start ist um 18:00 Uhr am Luisengymn. in HH - B.dorf. 
Also am Maifeiertag tagsüber nicht so viel saufen, kann danach erfolgen. 

@ Nightrider und Deisterfahrer: Viel Spaß zusammen. Wäre gerne überall dabei, aber leider kann man sich noch nicht klonen, oder ?

Gruß Andree


----------



## mxsilver (26. April 2012)

Moin,

Andree, warum eigentlich so spät?
Bis Geesthacht können ja gerne mal schnell 3 - 3,5 h sein.

Gruß

Seb


----------



## Schoberson (26. April 2012)

mxsilver schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Andree, warum eigentlich so spät?
> Bis Geesthacht können ja gerne mal schnell 3 - 3,5 h sein.
> ...


Hi Seb,
wir können auch früher starten. Hatte 18:00 Uhr als familienverträglicher angesehen. 
Was hälst du von 16:30 Uhr? Bei mir würde es passen, ggf. auch noch eher.


----------



## NiiLS (26. April 2012)

Also 16;30 ist in Ordnung aber ich könnte aller frühsten 15:20 da sein


----------



## Schoberson (26. April 2012)

Ich habe den Termin auf 16:30 vorverlegt.


----------



## rockriderSH (26. April 2012)

Bin heute Abend leider raus !!

Gruß

Olli


----------



## plattsnacker (26. April 2012)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Bin heute Abend leider raus !!
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Olli


So geht das aber nicht !  
Dafür nächsten Mittwoch Bürobiken Pflicht !!  

Gruss
C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "Joker" (26. April 2012)

Ich wünsche viel Spaß, werde den Abend wohl oder übel am Schreibtisch verbringen müssen, bin also auch 'raus. 

Grüße, Marco


----------



## Drahtesel89 (26. April 2012)

so Jungs, bis gleich..ich hab mal richtig Bock zu biken!!


----------



## Tommessen (26. April 2012)

Hallo 

Würd mich gern am 1.Mai bei Euch einklinken,wenns recht is 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## plattsnacker (26. April 2012)

Tommessen schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Würd mich gern am 1.Mai bei Euch einklinken,wenns recht is
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Moin Thomas,

Andree hat die Tour unter "Fahrgemeinschaften/LMB" gepostet.
Dort kannst du dich als Mitfahrer anmelden.

--> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12906

Gruss
Christian


----------



## Schoberson (26. April 2012)

Nabend Thomas,

komm gerne mit. Würd mich freuen.

@ Nightrider: Alles heil geblieben heute Abend? 

Andree


----------



## plattsnacker (27. April 2012)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Nabend Thomas,
> 
> komm gerne mit. Würd mich freuen.
> 
> ...


Ja, alles soweit heil. Standardrunde ohne GPX-Track und Guide mit nur wenigen Verfahrern gefunden.
Keine Pannen, dafür wilde Tiere !  Einen Wolf !  Haben wir nicht gesehen, aber Nils konnte ihn deutlich spüren. Naja, wenn man mit Jeans fährt...

@Nils:  Hoffe, es hat dir trotzdem Spaß gemacht mit uns, und hoffe auch, dass du gleich gut in Zollenspieker angekommen sein wirst 

Gruss
Christian


----------



## Schoberson (27. April 2012)

Ein Wolf? Hab ich heute gesoffen oder ihr?


----------



## NiiLS (27. April 2012)

Ja ich bin jetzt auch Zuhause und Heil bis auf Das mein Hintern brennt und ich gummi und Blei Beine zusammen habe  
Und ja es hat mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht und ich bin Gerne wieder dabei aber erst mit neuem Fahrrad und anderem Helm + Lampe


----------



## Spacetime (27. April 2012)

@Niils http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/rose-radhose-rose/aid:440811 kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NiiLS (27. April 2012)

Werde ich mit glaube ich demnächst bestellen  danke


----------



## plattsnacker (27. April 2012)

NiiLS schrieb:


> Werde ich mit glaube ich demnächst bestellen  danke



Vergiß nicht einen gut belüfteten Helm  mitzubestellen...


Gruss
Christian


----------



## "Joker" (27. April 2012)

Ich fahre seit einer kleinen Ewigkeit die Polsterhosen von Lidl und bin auch mit diesen sehr zufrieden. Sofern da mal eine hinüber ist, gibt es für 10 Euro eine neue. Aldi hat ab Montag auch wieder welche im Sortiment. Gut und günstig sollen auch die Helme von Kali sein. Schick sind sie auch noch


----------



## gnss (27. April 2012)

Jeder Arsch ist anders, aber auf Träger würde ich nicht verzichten.


----------



## "Joker" (27. April 2012)

Das hast du schön gesagt  Ich komme im Übrigen auch ohne Träger sehr gut zurecht, aber das bleibt Geschmackssache. 

Ich habe mir nach Sonntag jetzt mal genauer die On One Rahmen angesehen und bin schwer begeistert. Sollte ich mir mal ein zweites Rad leisten können, wäre ein solches Hardtail ein absoluter Favorit


----------



## Schoberson (27. April 2012)

@ Mr. Singlespeed,

schöner Beitrag von eurer "verstrahlten" Veranstaltung auf zeit-online. Endlich Biker die Bier bevorzugen, anstatt isotonischen Flüssigkeiten. Sehr sympathisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## airri.de (28. April 2012)

Moin Pioniere,

wird Sonntag irgendwo gefahren? Ich bin schon lange nicht in Harburg gewesen und hätte Lust ein paar Trails zu fahren. 

Gruß
Gunnar


----------



## NiiLS (28. April 2012)

Hey Gunnar, von mOrgen weiß ich nichts. 
Also ich und zwei Freunde wollen heute fahren, im Sachsenwald, wenn du Lust hast schreib einfach hier.
Gruß 

Nils


----------



## airri.de (28. April 2012)

Moin Nils,

ich kann heute und Montag leider nicht. Die Familie und die Frau lassen mich nicht. Deswegen kann ich nur Sonntag. Mal schauen ob Sonntag gegen 12Uhr paar Biker bei der Kärntner Hütte sind.

Bis dann
Gunnar


----------



## NiiLS (28. April 2012)

Mal gucken wie es mir nach heute Abend geht. Wenn ich komme Ruf ich dich an und dann kannst du mir ja erklären wo die ist


----------



## Spacetime (28. April 2012)

Wir sin im deister Gunnar


----------



## mxsilver (28. April 2012)

Habe wuerde ich um 11 Uhr an der Hütte sein. Dann fahren eigentlich immer welche


----------



## NiiLS (28. April 2012)

Wo ist denn die Hütte ?


----------



## airri.de (28. April 2012)

Restaurant Kärtner Hütte
040/7964622
Cuxhavener Str. 55c, 21149 Hamburg
http://m.google.de/u/m/d4o6ie

Gunnar Jeggel


----------



## NiiLS (28. April 2012)

Danke


----------



## Drahtesel89 (29. April 2012)

Soo Freunde,

Ich meld mich für diese Woche ab. Der Deister hat mich ganz schön fertig gemacht.

Schöne freie Tage, wer sie hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (29. April 2012)

Wie war es denn? Alles gefahren oder doch den Chickenway genommen?


----------



## Schoberson (29. April 2012)

Dumme Frage eigentlich von mir. Was die Locals fahren traut man sich zu Lebzeiten nicht. Jedenfalls das was ich im Deister gesehen habe war oberheftig.


----------



## ohneworte (29. April 2012)

Moin,

Hatte einer aus Eurer Gruppe den heftigen Einschlag im Deister?


----------



## Drahtesel89 (29. April 2012)

Ja ist aber alles gut 

Schaltzug gerissen und leichte Abschürfungen an der 36er Talas..schaltwerk muss ich malschauen. Mach ich alles morgen, hab ja nun frei 

Ansonsten bei mir ne Rippenprellung, Schädelprellung mit leichter Gehirnerschütterung, dickes Auge und ne riesen Lippe und paar Abschürfungen am Arm. Aber klingt schlimmer als es ist..bin gespannt aufs Video


----------



## ohneworte (29. April 2012)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> Ja ist aber alles gut
> 
> Schaltzug gerissen und leichte Abschürfungen an der 36er Talas..schaltwerk muss ich malschauen. Mach ich alles morgen, hab ja nun frei
> 
> Ansonsten bei mir ne Rippenprellung, Schädelprellung mit leichter Gehirnerschütterung, dickes Auge und ne riesen Lippe und paar Abschürfungen am Arm. Aber klingt schlimmer als es ist..bin gespannt aufs Video



Ihr habt Deinen Abflug auf Video? Na dann viel Spaß beim Anschauen Deines Sturzes!


----------



## Drahtesel89 (29. April 2012)

Ja ich hatte die cam auf der Brust..wenn ich das Video hab und es online ist, verlink ich es euch


----------



## ohneworte (29. April 2012)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> Ja ich hatte die cam auf der Brust..wenn ich das Video hab und es online ist, verlink ich es euch



Okay, ich wíll Freitag nachmittags auch in den Deister inklusive der Kamera...

Nur auf einen Sturz kann ich dabei durchaus verzichten.


----------



## Drahtesel89 (29. April 2012)

Das wünsch ich dir  viel Spass! Also die Trails warn super..was ich so erlebt habe


----------



## "Joker" (29. April 2012)

Was machst du denn...schöner Mist.Dann erhol' dich mal gut.

Grüße,Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeeKay82 (29. April 2012)

Ja bissl dumm gelaufen mit chris...vorallem nach dem 1ten trail...schon durch und dann kommt son drecks baum in den weg... Shit happens. 

Wir fandens echt schade und es tat uns für dich leid, das du so früh bzw. überhaupt ausgeschieden bist. 
Aber wenn du wieder fit bist, gehts da wieder hin...

Also der erste trail ist gegen den rest, der da nich so kam ein absoluter witz und kinderkram. Hab ich muffensausen gehabt an einigen stellen. Aber es war es wert. Der geiste biketag in meiner "bikekarriere"!

Andree, du hast vollkommen recht. Diese trails sind einfach wahnsinnig krank aber so geil gemacht/angelegt....jeder ist anders....teils seeeehr steil, teils sehr verblockt und extrem technisch und dann sind da nochso dinger wie die rakete...3km singletrail mit extrem viel flow, schönen wurzeln, senken und paar minijumps, die selbst ich nehme!;-) 

Unsere harztour war dagegen n kindergeburtstag, auch der kaisertrail..


----------



## Schoberson (29. April 2012)

@ Tom und die restlichen Deisterfahrer
Jetzt bin neidisch. Klingt ja nach einem extrem gelungen Tag. Wenns passt bin ich beim nächsten Mal gerne dabei, auch wenn bei den heftigen Stellen nur zuschauen werde. 

@ Chris
Auch von mir ne gute Besserung. Und sei froh das dein Bike kaum was abbekommen hat, das heilt nicht von selbst.


----------



## Tommessen (29. April 2012)

Gute Besserung

Gruß Thomas


----------



## exto (29. April 2012)

TeeKay82 schrieb:


> Der geiste biketag in meiner "bikekarriere"!



Ihr habt ja auch den warscheinlich besten Guide deiner Bikekarriere gehabt 

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, habt ihr ja heute erst mal in der Westhälfte des Deisters geschnuppert. Der Hügel hat ja auch noch ne andere Hälfte


----------



## Evel Knievel (30. April 2012)

@Chris
Auch hier nochmal gute Besserung von mir! Tut mir leid, das es schon so früh am Tag passiert ist, aber zum Glück sind die Knochen heile geblieben!
Dein Gesicht sah aber schon ein bissel aus, als hättest Du versucht dem Klitschko die Freundin auszuspannen.
Wir sehen uns bestimmt wieder, aber dann solltest Du die GoPro am Helm befestigen. Nachdem ich heute Deinen Einschlag direkt gesehen hab, halte ich den Brustgurt für keine so gute Idee. Ich bin aber auf die Bilder gespannt, und noch mehr auf die Tonspur, da die Geräusche nach dem Treffer mir echt Angst gemacht haben!
Nette Grüße und ich hatte heute viel Spaß mit Euch!


----------



## rockriderSH (30. April 2012)

Moin Männer,

mensch Chris, Glück im Unglück !!! Gute Besserung auch von mir !! Ja, ja .... unsere "Jungen Wilden" !!! Ich hoffe, du bist bald wieder auf den Beinen. 

Gruß

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spacetime (30. April 2012)

auf die Tonspur bin ich auch gespannt !


----------



## plattsnacker (30. April 2012)

Alter Schwede !!  Da kommt ihr mir nicht wieder hin   

Von mir auch alles Gute, Christoph !!

Hoffentlich könnt ihr "jungen Wilden" auch in einigen Jahren noch Biken, so wie die Knochen in den letzten Monaten bei Euch knacken ?!?!


Gruss von der Ostsee
Chrischan


----------



## Drahtesel89 (30. April 2012)

Bei mir sind alle Knochen heil geblieben  ausserdem bin ich ja (fast) noch im Wachstum  da wächst alles nach 

Nee geht schon wieder soweit. Kann wieder kauen,gestern ging alles nur durch nen Strohhalm...aber aufs bike gehts früestens nächste Woche wieder. Brustkorb und Rippen mögen Bodenwellen und Schläge noch nicht so..oder ich mach die Dämpfer schön weich 

Danke an alle zwecks guter Wünsche.


----------



## Drahtesel89 (30. April 2012)

@Andree

Das sind die Schräuchen-Halterungen, welche am Torque zur Montage von Leitungen Am Rahmen genutzt werden können. Denke mal die passen am Nerve auch. Falls du noch keine hast

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/SearchResults.aspx?Search=Ragley+-+Single+Cable+Guide+Kit+


----------



## Tommessen (30. April 2012)

Moinsen

Wenn jemand Lust und Zeit hat,ich hab ab 14.Mai Urlaub
und will anfang der Woche (vielleicht mit einer Übernachtung)
ein Tag in Winterberg und ein Tag in Willingen Biken.
Muß noch ein Gutschein im Bikepark Winterberg einlösen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## "Joker" (30. April 2012)

Ich denke, es ist an der Zeit, hier ein Verwundetenabzeichen zu vergeben. Man hat sich aus gegebenem Anlass dazu bereit erklärt, das so genannte "Purple Wild Boar" ins Leben zu rufen 







Grüße, Marco


----------



## Schoberson (30. April 2012)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> @Andree
> 
> Das sind die Schräuchen-Halterungen, welche am Torque zur Montage von Leitungen Am Rahmen genutzt werden können. Denke mal die passen am Nerve auch. Falls du noch keine hast
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/SearchResults.aspx?Search=Ragley+-+Single+Cable+Guide+Kit+


@ Chris
Danke für die Info. Habe sie schon bestellt gehabt und muss mehr Versandkosten, als die Dinger selbst kosten, zahlen.


----------



## rockriderSH (30. April 2012)

Das ja mal 'nen Orden !!


----------



## TeeKay82 (30. April 2012)

Ich finde so einen pokal http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/447122 fürs nächste ToH ziemlich interessant...

Haben die jungs aus m deisterforum...sehr kreativ;-)


Das video ist übrigens ziemlich gelungen;-)

Lade es grade hoch....


----------



## Schoberson (30. April 2012)

Bei dem Pokal fehlt allerdings der Baum, gegen den das Männlein gefahren ist.;-)

Sonst sehr treffend....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Inspire (1. Mai 2012)

Echt mal kreativ. Aber auch weitere Pokale hätten ihren Reiz: Schnellster Downhill/Uphill/Sprint, längste Ausdauer, etc... 

Ist das Video schon online?


----------



## Spacetime (1. Mai 2012)

Ja Chris, wo ist der Clip?


----------



## Drahtesel89 (1. Mai 2012)

ich lade den Clip gerade hoch....30min dauerts noch...


----------



## Spacetime (1. Mai 2012)

gefilmt ist das doch ab dem 2ten part des ersten Trails oder ? da der Trail doch viel länger war ?


----------



## Drahtesel89 (1. Mai 2012)

ja, aber Tom meinte den ersten Teil hab ich auch gefilmt, da war nur leider die Cam etwas zu tief, daher ist der Clip nicht so dolle...aber ich bin gespannt was Tom draus macht


----------



## Drahtesel89 (1. Mai 2012)

hm...das Video muss noch 32 Minuten enkodiert werden....sobald der Link geht, findest du ihn hier...


----------



## Schoberson (1. Mai 2012)

@ Martin und Thomas,
ich fand die Tour heute ja mal so richtig gelungen. Das Wetter hat mitgespielt, hervorragende Trailauswahl Martin!, von völlig unbekannt bis technisch anspruchsvoll und vor allem die leckere Zwischenstation beim Eisdealer. Mehr davon!
Thomas, dass passt doch mit dir, komm gerne wieder mit.
@ Marco, schade das du absagen musstest. Die Tour hätte dir gefallen. 
Andree


----------



## Drahtesel89 (1. Mai 2012)

Andree ich hoffe du hast dir Martins neue Trails gemerkt, ich will sie auch fahren  morgen mach ich das Bike fit und fang an zu fahren..


----------



## Drahtesel89 (1. Mai 2012)

soo, da ist er endlich 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/41371410"]Deister on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tommessen (1. Mai 2012)

@ Andree und Martin

Danke nochmal fürs Guiden, bin total platt aber das Biken mit Euch hat richtig Fun gemacht.Werd mich Euch bestimmt öfter anschließen.
Muß halt noch an meiner Kondition arbeiten

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Spacetime (2. Mai 2012)

Ich verstehe nicht wie dich der kleine Strauch ( wir haben das Teil anhand der Schürfspuren sogar identifiziert ) vom Fahrrad holen konnte ...


----------



## Drahtesel89 (2. Mai 2012)

tja, ich auch nicht....und wie immer siehts im Video auch nicht so schlimm aus...obwohl man auch nicht direkt sieht,dass ichaus dem Flug mit dem Gesicht zuerst lande...aber man sieht man Bike im Hintergrund fliegen...


----------



## "Joker" (2. Mai 2012)

Für meinen Geschmack sieht es heftig genug aus. Da wird einem ja ganz anders, gut dass nicht mehr passiert ist. Sowas ab und an zu sehen hilft auf jeden Fall, im Wald das ein oder andere mal mehr die Bremse zu benutzen. Wie fühlst du dich denn jetzt, gehts schon wieder? 

@Andree -> war echt schade, ich habe mich auch geärgert. Morgen bin ich aber wohl wieder dabei 

@Jörg -> schöne Fotos hast du aus Lüneburg mitgebracht. Bist du wieder fit, kommst du morgen auch mit?

Bis morgen Abend alle zusammen, 

Marco


----------



## Spacetime (2. Mai 2012)

der Einschlag war aber schon bitter


----------



## Drahtesel89 (2. Mai 2012)

ach mir gehts schon wieder super eig. Rippen und Brustkorb tun kaum noch weh, das Gesicht sieht wieder halbwegs normal aus und ich werd heut mal das Bike fertig machen und vllt die erste Runde drehen. aber morgen komm ich sicher noch nicht mit, mal sehen wie es nachher ist..

wo sind denn Jörgs Fotos aus Lüneburg? auf der HP? EDIT: --> gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "Joker" (2. Mai 2012)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> ...ich werd heut mal das Bike fertig machen und vllt die erste Runde drehen. aber morgen komm ich sicher noch nicht mit, mal sehen wie es nachher ist...



Ja, mach' langsam, besser ist es. Morgen kannst du eh die Füße wieder nicht still halten 

p.s. -> wir sehen alle so schön bunt auf dem Lüneburger Gruppenfoto aus!


----------



## shbiker (2. Mai 2012)

Moin Marco
Moin @all

Der Rücken schmerzte in Lüneburg wohl mehr aufgrund eines Infektes als aus einem orthopädischen Problem heraus. Mir geht es aber schon wieder besser. Ich werde heute Abend mal einen kleinen Belastungstest machen. Wenn der gut verläuft bin ich morgen abend wieder am Start.

Jörg


----------



## Drahtesel89 (3. Mai 2012)

soo, bei mir wirds also erstmal noch nichts mit biken...

hab heute nach dem tauschen der kaputten ZÃ¼ge festgestellt, dass es meinen SRAM X9 Trigger komplett zerlegt hat. Das Klappern kam aus dem Innern, da ist nichts mehr heil...unfassbar, dass so ein StÃ¼ck simple Plastik-Konstruktion knapp 100,-â¬ kostet....damit war der Deister doch teurer als gedacht..


Und wenn ich einmal am basteln bin..hat jemand nen Kurbelabzieher, mit dem ich aus nem alten Peugeot Rennrad das Innenlager inklusive Kurbel demontieren kann? Im Optimalfall hat derjenige auch noch Ahnung davon und kann mir ne kurze Einweisung geben..ebenso bei der Demontage des Vorbaus..

Viel Spass heut Abend auf den Trails, bei dem Wetter *dicker fetter Neid*

Christoph


----------



## plattsnacker (3. Mai 2012)

Hi Christoph,

schick mal Foto von Kurbel + Innenlager.
Wenn Patronenlager mit Vierkant, oder Octalink, habe ich das Werkzeug.

Gruss
C.


----------



## Drahtesel89 (3. Mai 2012)

Ja cool,

Ich mach morgen das Foto und schicke es dir. Danke schonmal!


----------



## airri.de (3. Mai 2012)

Moin chris, ich habe ein 9fach trigger im forum. bis jetzt wurde er nicht bezahlt. wenn das geld bis zum we nicht da ist kannst du den trigger haben.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/503653/cat/500


----------



## Drahtesel89 (3. Mai 2012)

Hey, danke für das Angebot, aber ich hab heut schon nen neuen X0 bestellt und bezahlt...ich hoff der ist Samstag spätestens da. Aber danke!


----------



## plattsnacker (4. Mai 2012)

airri.de schrieb:


> Moin chris, ich habe ein 9fach trigger im forum. bis jetzt wurde er nicht bezahlt. wenn das geld bis zum we nicht da ist kannst du den trigger haben.
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/503653/cat/500





Moin Gunnar,

hast du zufällig noch weitere 9-fach-SRAM-X9-Teile (Schaltwerk und 3-fach-Trigger) ?

Wieviel km hat den der Trigger so ca. "hinter sich" ?

Wenn noch ziemlich neuwertig, hätte ich Interesse dran.
Falls das Geld also nicht kommt, melde dich gern bei mir.

Gruss
Christian


----------



## Drahtesel89 (4. Mai 2012)

Moin Jungs,

wenn ich auf 2x10 fach Schaltung umrüste, hab ich rumgerechnet mit den Differenzen der Ritzel und Kettenblätter und komme bei ner 11/36 Kassette in Verbindung mit 24/36 KB auf eine Differenz von 37 Zähnen. Ein SRAM mid-cage ist bis 37 Z ausgelegt. Gibt es ein Problem wenn ich dennoch ein long cage fahre? wegen den paar Gramm, die das mid cage leichter ist mach ich mir nicht ins Hemd. Aber gibts da Kompatibilitätsprobleme?! 

Vllt weiß ja einer nen guten Rat 


Wie war der NR gestern?

Christoph


----------



## Spacetime (4. Mai 2012)

NR war sehr gut ! sind mal ein paar andere Strecken gefahren und Andree konnte uns eine echt gute Line zeigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (4. Mai 2012)

Moin Jungs,

hier der Track von gestern im Anhang

Schöne Trails waren dabei !  Besonders den "Vorgartentrail" und den Rückweg an der Geestkante von Fahrendorf zum Bistal fand ich super 

*Meine Eckdaten:*
Fahrzeit     02:50:00 h
Distanz 	37,00 km
km/h (Mittel) 	13.06 km/h
Höhenmeter 	260 hm (???) 

@Christoph:
IMO kannst du den LongCage ohne Probleme nehmen. Nur zu kurz ist halt schlecht, wenn falsche Ritzel geschaltet werden...

Mehr dazu und zu allen Technikthemen ums Bike gibt es u.a. hier:
http://www.smolik-velotech.de/schrift.htm


Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## airri.de (4. Mai 2012)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Moin Gunnar,
> 
> hast du zufällig noch weitere 9-fach-SRAM-X9-Teile (Schaltwerk und 3-fach-Trigger) ?
> 
> ...



Moin Christian,

ich habe noch einen 3fach x0 Trigger in blau und neu.
Wenn du Ihn haben möchtest, kann ich den Trigger sofort bei ebay rausnehmen.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/SRAM-X-0-Tri...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item4d00a62d27


----------



## plattsnacker (4. Mai 2012)

airri.de schrieb:


> Moin Christian,
> 
> ich habe noch einen 3fach x0 Trigger in blau und neu.
> Wenn du Ihn haben möchtest, kann ich den Trigger sofort bei ebay rausnehmen.
> ...



Hi Gunnar, 

den lass' mal laufen bei eBay.   X0 sprengt mein Budget, außerdem suche ich rosa 


Gruss+Dank
Chrischan


----------



## Tommessen (4. Mai 2012)

Nabend

Wenn jemand lust auf ein Tour in den Habe am Sonntag morgen hat?(Treffpunkt 9Uhr Kärtner Hütte). Bin dort mit einem ortskundigen Kumpel verabredet.Ich hätt da noch ein Platz auf mein Fahrradträger frei

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Schoberson (4. Mai 2012)

Tommessen schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> Wenn jemand lust auf ein Tour in den Habe am Sonntag morgen hat?(Treffpunkt 9Uhr Kärtner Hütte). Bin dort mit einem ortskundigen Kumpel verabredet.Ich hätt da noch ein Platz auf mein Fahrradträger frei
> 
> Gruß Thomas


Hi Thomas,

wie lange würde ihr denn fahren? 9:00 Uhr ist zwar eine unchristliche Zeit, aber wenn man erstmal aufgestanden ist, ist es richtig geil frühmorgens zufahren.

Andree


----------



## Tommessen (4. Mai 2012)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Hi Thomas,
> 
> wie lange würde ihr denn fahren? 9:00 Uhr ist zwar eine unchristliche Zeit, aber wenn man erstmal aufgestanden ist, ist es richtig geil frühmorgens zufahren.
> 
> Andree



Hi Andre

Haben keine dauer der Fahrzeit abgemacht. Wäre so kurz nach acht bei Dir.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Tommessen (4. Mai 2012)

Hab immer noch eine Nachwirkung von meinem Sattel(Rippenprellung)


----------



## Schoberson (4. Mai 2012)

Hi Thomas,
habe gerade festgestellt, dass ich gar keine Zeit habe. Schöne Sch...e. Wenn ihr noch mal des Nächtens starten wollt, bin ich dabei.
Rippenprellung? Von der Tour am Dienstag? War es doch schlimmer als ich das mitbekommen habe. Willkommen im Lazarett und gute Besserung.
Gruß Andree


----------



## Tommessen (4. Mai 2012)

Hi Andree

hatte doch gleich am Anfang bei den Treppen den Sattel in die Rippen bekommen.
Is auszuhalten,danke.
Brauch eine hydraulische Sattelstütze und eine vernünftige Lampe für den NR ;-)
Sag bescheid wenn wir wieder fahren.
Wenn Deine Lampe Donnestag zum NR frei ist würd ich gern mitkommen.
Auch ein schönes Weekend.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (4. Mai 2012)

Hi Thomas,
Treppen geht man ja auch runter und fährt sie nicht. Tztztz;-)
Chris (Drahtesel89) hat noch eine Rock Shox Reverb 31,6 mm Durchmesser zuverticken. 
Meine Zweit-Funzel kannst du am Do. gerne haben. Wenn ich es schaffe bin ich auch dabei. Das entscheidet sich erst am Di.

Viel Spaß in den Habes, Andree


----------



## Drahtesel89 (5. Mai 2012)

Moin Moin,

das mit der versenkbaren SattelstÃ¼tze war nicht gnz richtig. ich hab eine Kindshock i950 mit Remote in 31,6mm abzugeben. Bei Interesse meld dich ruhig.

ausserdem:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/170513862328?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

diesen China-Kracher gibts gerade bei Ebay. FÃ¼r den Preis auf jeden Fall zu kaufen. Das einzige Problem, welches auftauchen kann ist, dass das ganze ZubehÃ¶r kein CE Zeichen hat und mÃ¶glicherweise vom Zoll direkt ausgemustert werden kann. Die Lampe mit Akku kommen aber fÃ¼r gewÃ¶hnlich durch. Evtl kommen noch Zoll-GebÃ¼hren drauf,aber bei unter 150,-â¬ Warenwert ist das ja nicht tragisch.

Christoph


----------



## Spacetime (5. Mai 2012)

Nur einfuhrumsatzsteuer 19%, hab die auch


----------



## "Joker" (5. Mai 2012)

Hier hat der Verkäufer aufgeschlagen, was man am Zoll bei o.g. Lampe selbst zahlen müsste. Ist zwar nicht das gleiche Leuchtmittel, aber in Deutschland zu bestellen ist ja oft unkomplizierter. 

Grüße, Marco


----------



## Tommessen (5. Mai 2012)

Tach auch

Die Kohlen sind im Moment anderweitig verplant.Muß leider noch warten Danke trotzdem für die Infos.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Tommessen (6. Mai 2012)

Hello,

das waren 30Km coole Trails in den Habe 

Hab nochmal ne Frage wegen der Helmlampe.Kann mir einer zu dieser was sagen? Taugt die was?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/CREE-XML-XM-...029?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2311ffbcbd

Danke Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "Joker" (6. Mai 2012)

Das wird der gleiche Chinakracher sein, wie ich ihn zwei oder drei Beiträge weiter oben verlinkt habe. Es gibt im Elektronikbereich zu diesem Typ Lampe eine sehr ausführlich Diskussion und soweit ich mich erinnere, kann man das Teil ohne großes schlechtes Gewissen kaufen. Es kann halt mal sein, dass der Akku schnell den Geist aufgibt, aber sofern du in Deutschland bestellst (siehe meinen Link) kannst du von deinem Gewährleistungsrecht Gebrauch machen, bekommst ergo im Sinne der Nachbesserung eine neue oder dein Geld wieder.  

Grüße, Marco


----------



## Tommessen (6. Mai 2012)

[quote="Joker";9476423]Das wird der gleiche Chinakracher sein, wie ich ihn zwei oder drei Beiträge weiter oben verlinkt habe. Es gibt im Elektronikbereich zu diesem Typ Lampe eine sehr ausführlich Diskussion und soweit ich mich erinnere, kann man das Teil ohne großes schlechtes Gewissen kaufen. Es kann halt mal sein, dass der Akku schnell den Geist aufgibt, aber sofern du in Deutschland bestellst (siehe meinen Link) kannst du von deinem Gewährleistungsrecht Gebrauch machen, bekommst ergo im Sinne der Nachbesserung eine neue oder dein Geld wieder.  

Grüße, Marco[/quote]

Danke Marco

Ich bestell die Lampe einfach,kostet ja nich die Welt.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## "Joker" (6. Mai 2012)

Damit machst du kaum 'was falsch. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, handelt es sich bei dieser Lampe technisch betrachtet um eine Magicshine 808, nur eben ohne Magicshine Aufdruck. 

Grüße, Marco


----------



## Schoberson (7. Mai 2012)

Tommessen schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn Deine Lampe Donnestag zum NR frei ist würd ich gern mitkommen...


Hi Thomas,
ich fahre am Donnerstag. Wenn du willst, bringe ich meine Ersatzlampe mit.
Gruß, Andree


----------



## MangoHenry (7. Mai 2012)

Hey Leute, 
seit ca. 1 Woche ist nun mein neues Cube bei mir zuhause und wartet darauf gefahren zu werden  bis jetzt bin ich erst kürzere touren in Mölln, im harz und im Sachsenwald gefahren... Würde echt gerne mal mit anderen biken  Bin zwar erst junge 15 Jahre alt, aber ich denke das sollte kein Problem sein. Wann fahrt ihr denn mal wieder?


----------



## Tommessen (7. Mai 2012)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Hi Thomas,
> ich fahre am Donnerstag. Wenn du willst, bringe ich meine Ersatzlampe mit.
> Gruß, Andree[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Spacetime (7. Mai 2012)

@ Mangohenry, Donnerstag 20:00 Reinbeker Bahnhof


----------



## Drahtesel89 (7. Mai 2012)

Moin

für alle die noch irgendwelche Bekleidung, Helme oder sonst was brauchen...Da Brüggelmann ja nun pleite geht gibts dort einige Angebote. z.B. Helme auf 29,- Euro runtergesetzt und so...also ich denk für ne Basiseindeckung ist da das ein oder andere Teil dabei.


----------



## Spacetime (7. Mai 2012)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/20776/h

Deister  ab 1:20 kommen wir, irre wie flach das wieder alles aussieht. 
Wie steil das oft war sieht man nur an der Position hinter dem Sattel.


----------



## MangoHenry (7. Mai 2012)

@Drahtesel89, wo ist denn der Laden Brüggelmann? Bis wann hat der noch ausverkauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "Joker" (7. Mai 2012)

Gib das mal bei Google ein,ist ein Online Geschäft


----------



## Drahtesel89 (7. Mai 2012)

Wie lang der Ausverkauf hat kann man so nicht genau sagen. Die schreiben immer Aktionen aus, wie  zur Zeit "80 Jahre Brüggelmann-80% Rabatt"..sicherlich ist das aber mehr Tarnung als alles andere. Auf jeden Fall gibts einige Basics für kleines Geld


----------



## Schoberson (7. Mai 2012)

Spacetime schrieb:


> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/20776/h
> 
> Deister  ab 1:20 kommen wir, irre wie flach das wieder alles aussieht.
> Wie steil das oft war sieht man nur an der Position hinter dem Sattel.


Gefällt mir. Wann fahrt ihr wieder hin?


----------



## TeeKay82 (7. Mai 2012)

Schönes video, hat sie nett gemacht. Aber wirklich unglaublich wie luschig das alles immer in den videos wirkt...


----------



## Spacetime (7. Mai 2012)

Ich fahre so wie es aussieht am 14.5 hin


----------



## plattsnacker (7. Mai 2012)

Klasse Video+Schnitt !!! 
Extra Kameramann/frau dabei gehabt ?  Oder NDR ?

Gruss
Christian


----------



## TeeKay82 (7. Mai 2012)

nene...das war die betty mit ihrem holger;-) sehr nette leute aus?! öhm..irgendwo südwestlich...nrw..

aber sie scheint wirklich übung darin zu haben...


----------



## Schoberson (7. Mai 2012)

Spacetime schrieb:


> Ich fahre so wie es aussieht am 14.5 hin


Du fährst an einem Montag in den Deister? Nicht zufällig am 26. oder 27.05.? Dann wäre ich dabei.


----------



## Spacetime (8. Mai 2012)

Ja ich fahre an einem Montag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tommessen (9. Mai 2012)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Hi Thomas,
> ich fahre am Donnerstag. Wenn du willst, bringe ich meine Ersatzlampe mit.
> Gruß, Andree



Moin Andree

Mit dem NR wird leider nix. Muß abends auch noch ran(Terasse abdecken).
Deister(26oder27) hätt ich großes Interesse.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Spacetime (9. Mai 2012)

mal schauen wie 18-20 Harz wird, vielleicht würde ich auch 26/27 einen 
Tag in den Deister


----------



## Schoberson (9. Mai 2012)

Dann lasst uns mal in den Deister fahren. Am 26.05. müsste  (sollte) ich gegen 18:00 Uhr wieder in Hamburg sein, so würde mir der 27.05. besser passen.
@Phil: Hast du die Routen der Zuckertrails von eurer letzten Tour gespeichert? Können ja am Do. beim NR.mal schnacken.

@ all: Wer sonst noch Bock hat, bitte melden.


----------



## mxsilver (9. Mai 2012)

Bock


----------



## Spacetime (9. Mai 2012)

Wenn Sebastian dabei ist, bekommen wir das schon wieder zusammen oder? Ich alleine, wär ein wenig suchen bestimmt angesagt. Kenne aber die grobe Richtung und vor allem die Starts. 

Nehmen wir mal den 27.5. ins Auge ?

Andree, Sebastian, Thomas, Ich und wer noch ?


----------



## Schoberson (9. Mai 2012)

Ja Geil. Dann lasst uns doch den 27.05. festlegen. Wann sollten wir starten? 
Auto kann ich stellen.
Thomas hat auch Interesse angemeldet. Siehe oben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spacetime (9. Mai 2012)

wir sind gegen 8:30 los gefahren

War ne gute Zeit und vor 20:00 werden wir wohl nicht wieder in Hamburg sein, da man schon sehr lange da fahren kann. Wobei letztes mal war auch Chris Unfall der Zeit gekostet hat. 

Ca. 1000hm sind aber sehr angenehm zu bewältigen, weil die Steigungen eher flach sind und es nur über Forstautobahnen hoch geht. 
Die Trails rauben einen eher dort die Kräfte. 
Fullfacehelm ist ne empfehlung muß aber nicht. 
Knieschoner sollten aber sein, ggf. auch Ellenbogen.


----------



## Schoberson (9. Mai 2012)

Meinetwegen können wir so früh starten. Darf ich abends auf der Party eben nicht soviel saufen, geht aber klar.
Fullface habe ich nicht. Schoner sind vorhanden, nehme ich mit, aber ich denke ich werde eh den Chickenway nehmen.


----------



## mxsilver (9. Mai 2012)

@Andree : Nimmst mich mit? Müßte ich endlich mal nicht selbst fahren...


----------



## Schoberson (9. Mai 2012)

Jo, mach ich. Ich denke zu dritt kann man im Touran fahren. Dann passen noch die Räder in den Kofferraum. Sonst habe ich noch einen Dachträger, aber nur einen Ständer... fürs Fahrrad! Evtl. hat noch jemand einen. Anhängerkupplung ist leider nicht vorhanden.


----------



## Tommessen (9. Mai 2012)

Hätt  noch ein Platz auf meinem Fahrradträger.


----------



## Spacetime (9. Mai 2012)

den nehme ich dann


----------



## Schoberson (9. Mai 2012)

Phil, hast du nicht so ein Ding für die Kofferraumklappe. Dann könnten wir vier auch mit einem Auto fahren. 
Was mich natürlich noch mehr freuen würde, wenn noch mehr mitfahren würden, dann sollten wir auch beide Karren voll kriegen.


----------



## Spacetime (9. Mai 2012)

leider nur für smart .... werden sich bestimmt noch welche finden


----------



## Evel Knievel (10. Mai 2012)

Ich hab meinen Dienst für den 27. noch nicht, da das ein Feiertag ist. Vllt kann ich was drehen und spät anfangen, dann würd ich für Euch nochmal den Guido machen wenn nichts dazwischenkommt.
Wie ich schon gesagt hab, ihr taucht bestimmt öfter auf.


----------



## plattsnacker (10. Mai 2012)

Moin Seb,

alles gute zum Geburtstag !!

Wünsche dir mal Trockenheit für heute ab 20 Uhr !

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mxsilver (10. Mai 2012)

Moin Chrischan,

danke Dir.

Ich fahre heute Abend aber gar nicht... Habe aberd dafür ein großes Steak zu Hause .

Gruß

Seb


----------



## mxsilver (10. Mai 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Ich hab meinen Dienst für den 27. noch nicht, da das ein Feiertag ist. Vllt kann ich was drehen und spät anfangen, dann würd ich für Euch nochmal den Guido machen wenn nichts dazwischenkommt.
> Wie ich schon gesagt hab, ihr taucht bestimmt öfter auf.



Moin Steffen,

das wär natürlich der burner..
Gibt auch wieder kaffee und Kuchen von uns .

Wir werden mit Sicherheit sehr oft auftauchen.

Gruß

Seb


----------



## Schoberson (10. Mai 2012)

mxsilver schrieb:


> Ich fahre heute Abend aber gar nicht... Habe aberd dafür ein großes Steak zu Hause .
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Seb


Das passt doch gut zu unserer Alt-Herrenrunde heute Abend. Wann ist das Steak fertig?

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Dann bist du der Rente wieder ein Jahr näher gekommen und kannst jeden Tag auf dem Hobel sitzen.

Gruß, Andree


----------



## shbiker (10. Mai 2012)

Mensch Sebastian,

was lese ich da? Ehrentag. Auch von mir alles liebe zum Geburtstag.

Jörg

@all,

ich kläre noch die Pfingsttermine. Mal schauen, wenn alles klappt kommen ich mit in den Deister


----------



## Schoberson (10. Mai 2012)

Meine Herren Nightrider,

ich bin heute Abend Spielverderber und melde mich zum NR ab. Der Wetterbericht lässt nichts gutes erahnen.

Viel Spaß und trockene Füße, Andree


----------



## plattsnacker (10. Mai 2012)

Ok, wie sieht es beim Rest aus ?  Jörg, Marco ?
Gestern war die Vorhersage für heute Abend zwar deutlich schlechter, aber bei Starkregen wäre ich auch eher für eine Terminverschiebung auf z.B. Sa, So oder Mo ...

Es fängt gerade an zu p...en...

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## Schoberson (10. Mai 2012)

So. oder Mo. wäre ich auch dabei.

Gruß vom Weichei


----------



## shbiker (10. Mai 2012)

Okay,

verschieben. 
Habe gerade das Radarbild online angesehen und da kommt etwas auf uns zu.
Sonntag oder Montag, dann ev. etwas früher?

Jörg


----------



## plattsnacker (10. Mai 2012)

Ok,

*Nightride fällt heute aus.*
Neuer Versuch am Montag um 19:30 Uhr.


Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (10. Mai 2012)

Sonntag ginge ab 18:00 Uhr und Montag leider auch erst ab 20:00 Uhr.

@ Jörg
Haste noch Platz im Terminkalender für die Deisterfahrt gefunden? Wäre ja echt klasse, wenn du dabei bist.


----------



## Schoberson (10. Mai 2012)

19:30 ginge bei mir auch.


----------



## "Joker" (10. Mai 2012)

Ich bin am Montag ganz spontan für ein paar Tage im Harz,wünsche euch aber viel Spaß und hoffentlich besseres Wetter als heute.

Grüße, Marco


----------



## Tommessen (10. Mai 2012)

So, fahr nich in Sauerland,darfür hab ich ein paar Bike Parts bestellt


----------



## Schoberson (11. Mai 2012)

@ Nicht-Nightrider von gestern,
sorry das ich durch meine Absage nun die ganze Tour vermasselt habe. Was da gestern bis 23:00 an Regen vom Himmel gepurzelt ist, war ja alles andere als Starkregen. 
Das wäre eher eine willkommene Erfrischung gewesen. Auch wenn am Montag der Weltuntergang angekündigt wird, ich bin dabei!!!

@ Marco
Viel Spaß im Harz. Mit Kind, Kegel und Bike (?).
@ Thomas
Lass mich raten was gestern in deinem Warenkorb lag...

Gruß, Andree


----------



## Tommessen (11. Mai 2012)

Moin Moin

@Andree

Haste auch am Bike, na......????

Ne Reverb, die hätt ich letztes Weekend in den HABES schon gut gebrauchen können. Lampe hatte ich schon letzten Sonntag bestellt,
noch nich angekommen

Schönen Tach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tommessen (11. Mai 2012)

Spacetime schrieb:


> den nehme ich dann



Geht klar,ist reserviert.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## plattsnacker (11. Mai 2012)

Schoberson schrieb:


> @ Nicht-Nightrider von gestern,
> sorry das ich durch meine Absage nun die ganze Tour vermasselt habe. Was da gestern bis 23:00 an Regen vom Himmel gepurzelt ist, war ja alles andere als Starkregen.
> Das wäre eher eine willkommene Erfrischung gewesen. Auch wenn am Montag der Weltuntergang angekündigt wird, ich bin dabei!!!
> 
> ...



... passte mir ganz gut so, hatte eh nicht wirklich Zeit.
Und Montag haben wir wieder schön "frische" Luft 

Gruss
Christian


----------



## "Joker" (11. Mai 2012)

@ Andree 

Das Wetter war wirklich nicht der Bringer gestern,da kannst du wenig dafür. Danke, Kind und Kegel nehme ich mit, das Rad bleibt daheim  Wir sind aber auch nur drei Tage weg, einen Gutschein einlösen.

Grüße, Marco


----------



## shbiker (11. Mai 2012)

Schoberson schrieb:


> @ Jörg
> Haste noch Platz im Terminkalender für die Deisterfahrt gefunden? Wäre ja echt klasse, wenn du dabei bist.



Moin Andree, Moin @all

ja, ich habe Platz in meinem Terminkalender gefunden und komme mit. 
Ich habe übrigens noch zwei Fahrradträger für das Dach im Schuppen gefunden und kann diese Ausleihen. Wenn sich in irgend einem Auto noch Platz für mich findet wäre es schön, andernfalls kann ich auch mit meinem Wagen fahren und hätte dann noch zwei Plätzchen.

Gruß

Jörg


----------



## Schoberson (11. Mai 2012)

Moin Jörg,

dasisjamaleinding. Find ich gut! Ich denke dann fahren wir sowieso mit zwei Autos. Thomas und meine Karre. Dann kriegen wir die bikes auch ohne Dachträger mit. Und falls sich noch mehr dazu gesellen, dann nehmen wir zusätzlich die Dachvariante. 

Was ist denn eigentlich mit der Schaflos-im-Sattel-Fraktion los??? 

Gruß, Andree


----------



## Drahtesel89 (13. Mai 2012)

Hoi,

Für alle die es noch nicht wissen-mir wurde in der Nacht zum Samstag mein Canyon Torque gestohlen...es stand eine Nacht im Keller, da ich es sauber gemacht hab und nicht nass in die Wohnung nehmen wollte..

Also falls ihr es rumfahren seht, schlagt den Menschen ruhig vom Rad und ruft die Cops...

Christoph


----------



## Schoberson (13. Mai 2012)

Hi Chris,

Was für Wi....er. Ich kann diese Art von Menschen nur noch schwer ertragen, die sich rücksichtslos am Eigentum anderer Leute bereichern. 
Es tut mir echt Leid für dich und kann nur hoffen, dass es schnell wieder auftaucht oder die Versicherung den Schaden übernimmt.

Drück dir die Daumen, dass du bald wieder einen adäquaten fahrbaren Untersatz hast. 
Gruß, Andree


----------



## plattsnacker (14. Mai 2012)

Hi Jungs,

der ausgefallene *Nightride *vom Donnerstag *wird heute *ab 20 Uhr *nachgeholt*. 
Don't forget !!!

Es ist kein Regen vorhergesagt, ihr könnt euch also anmelden im LMB !!

Gruss
Christian


----------



## Tommessen (14. Mai 2012)

Moin Moin

Dem jenigen,der das Torque geklaut hat,gleich die Hände abhacken.

@Andree: Würd heut Abend mitkommen,wenn Du mir Deine Lampe borgst?
meine is immer noch nich da

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Schoberson (14. Mai 2012)

@ Thomas,
geht klar. Lampe bringe ich mit.

Bis später, Andree


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tommessen (14. Mai 2012)

@Andree: Bis heut Abend,danke fürs leihen


----------



## Tommessen (14. Mai 2012)

Mahlzeit

Hab eine FRAGE???
vllt könnt Ihr mir zu einer der beiden Hyraulischen Sattelstützen raten,
Welche ist besser? Hat eine mehr Spiel? Mit Kabel verlegen oder stören? 

Kind Shock Super Natural Remote Ø31.6mm Hub 150mm. Problem könnte sein das die Länge: 435 mm zu lang ist.Ich hab 430mm Platz nach unten.
Dann fällt sie raus.  Interessanter der 150mm Verstellbereich.

Und dann die RockShox Reverb 31.6 MMX Hub 125mm links.

Danke Thomas

Hab schon Info eingeholt


----------



## Tommessen (14. Mai 2012)

So, das  schmeckt,Ihr wolltet ja keins.
Mein erster NR hat richtig Spaß gemacht.

Andree danke nochmal fürs leihen der Lampe.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Schoberson (14. Mai 2012)

Na dann Prost. Habe meins auch gerade aufgemacht.


----------



## Tommessen (14. Mai 2012)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Na dann Prost. Habe meins auch gerade aufgemacht.


 

Proooost


----------



## plattsnacker (15. Mai 2012)

Hi Jungs,

ich war gestern total platt !  War aber eine klasse Runde !  Alle meine "Wunschtrails" (Dalbek runner+ruff und die "6") habt ihr akzeptiert..., danke !

@Thomas:  Hoffe, es war dir nicht zu schnell ?!?!  Vielleicht kam es mir auch nur so vor, da ich bereits 45 Tageskilometer vom Arbeitsweg in den Beinen hatte....

Kurz die Eckdaten der Tour:

Dauer  02:33:00 h
Distanz  37,30 km
km/h (Mittel)  14.63 km/h


Gruss

Christian


----------



## Spacetime (15. Mai 2012)

Schaut mal bitte in die IG


----------



## Tommessen (15. Mai 2012)

@Christian,meine 30km waren in Ordnung,bin auch nicht so kaputt(könnt schon wieder).  Lampe is heute auch angekommen kann der nächste NR kommen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## plattsnacker (15. Mai 2012)

Tommessen schrieb:


> @Christian,meine 30km waren in Ordnung,bin auch nicht so kaputt(könnt schon wieder).  Lampe is heute auch angekommen kann der nächste NR kommen.
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Super !
Dann geht es dir besser als mir..., hatte eben Krämpfe im hinteren Oberschenkel am Schreibtisch.  Schmerz ist Schwäche, die den Körper verlässt...   

Gruss
C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tommessen (15. Mai 2012)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Super !
> Dann geht es dir besser als mir..., hatte eben Krämpfe im hinteren Oberschenkel am Schreibtisch.  Schmerz ist Schwäche, die den Körper verlässt...
> 
> Gruss
> C.



Na dann heut Abend massieren lassen


----------



## nearest2thepin (15. Mai 2012)

Moin Männer,

die Schlaflos-im-Sattel-Fraktion war im Schwarzwald, hat sich ein paartausend Höhenmeter sowie einige Portionen Schnitzel, Wildragout, Maultaschen und Spätzle reingeschraubt und ist jetzt satt und platt. Keine Pannen, Stürze verliefen glimpflich, coolste Location ist der Ochsenstall unterhalb der Hornisgrinde.

Einen Tourbericht gibt es demnächst, die Kurzfassung gibt es jetzt: Das Rentnerparadies ist kein Kindergeburtstag.

Wann wird in den nächsten Tagen gefahren?

Gruß,
Jan


----------



## Schoberson (15. Mai 2012)

Servus, die Herren aus der Schwarzwaldklinik. 

Klingt ja nach einer gelungenen Tour. Bin mal auf die Tournachlese gespannt.

Folgende Touren sind im groben geplant:
An diesem WE rocken einige den Harz und wenn deren Knochen heil bleiben auch noch eine Woche später den Deister. Jetzt Donnerstag wird wohl kein NR stattfinden, die Woche drauf auf jeden Fall aber wieder. Noch nicht terminiert ist eine traillastige Habes-Tour irgendwann zu nachtschlafender Zeit an einem Sonntagmorgen.

Bis dann, Andree


----------



## plattsnacker (16. Mai 2012)

Moin !

Was ich das so über den Schwarzwald lese, macht mich ein klein wenig neidisch, wenn ich ehrlich bin !  

-------------------------

Mal wieder was "off topic":

Vom 17.5. bis 20.5. findet die "Schwesterveranstaltung" zum Bike-Festival, nämlich das *"SURF-Festival"* in Pelzerhaken/Ostsee statt. Nur 99 km von Reinbek entfernt.

Mehr dazu hier:  www.surffestival.de

Themen u.a.:
- Windsurfen
- Stand-Up-Paddeln (SUP)
- Skimboarden

Vielleicht sieht man sich...

Die Woche drauf dann hoffentlich wieder NR. 
Evtl. müsste ich vorziehen auf Di oder Mi. 
Vielleicht passt es Euch ja ?? 


Gruss
Christian


----------



## rockriderSH (16. Mai 2012)

Moin moin Männer,

wie mein Buddy Jan bin auch ich wohlbehalten aus dem Black Forrest wieder zu hause gelandet. Da hier ja in letzter Zeit sehr viel über Downhill & Freeride geposted wird kann ich euch nur sagen, dass eine solche Cross Country Tour die Mutter aller Mountainbikeerlebnisse ist. Nach dieser Tour bin ich noch überzeugter von meiner Vorliebe als CC Fahrer. Ist schon ein Brett, mehr bergauf als bergab zu fahren und dabei noch Passagen zu haben, wo man seine Bike 300 hm schultern muss damit es voran geht. Es waren teilweise echte Grenzerfahrungen im konditionellen Bereich. Gefühlsmäßig waren dort 10% Steigung für uns ein Flachstück und ein echter Kindergeburtstag.

Wie Jan schon sagte, wir werden einen Tourbericht verfassen und auf unserer HP für alle bereitstellen.

Es war eine harte aber tolle Tour.

Bis denne Olli

PS. Passt alle auf eure Knochen auf !! Die Saison ist noch jung !!


----------



## shbiker (16. Mai 2012)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Moin moin Männer,
> 
> wie mein Buddy Jan bin auch ich wohlbehalten aus dem Black Forrest wieder zu hause gelandet. Da hier ja in letzter Zeit sehr viel über Downhill & Freeride geposted wird kann ich euch nur sagen, dass eine solche Cross Country Tour die Mutter aller Mountainbikeerlebnisse ist. Nach dieser Tour bin ich noch überzeugter von meiner Vorliebe als CC Fahrer. Ist schon ein Brett, mehr bergauf als bergab zu fahren und dabei noch Passagen zu haben, wo man seine Bike 300 hm schultern muss damit es voran geht. Es waren teilweise echte Grenzerfahrungen im konditionellen Bereich. Gefühlsmäßig waren dort 10% Steigung für uns ein Flachstück und ein echter Kindergeburtstag.
> 
> ...


 
Da freue ich mich ja auf eine Flachlandtour an der Geestkante mit Euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tommessen (16. Mai 2012)

Nabend

Hat jemand lust morgen ne Runde zu drehn!!! oder zieht Ihr alle das Bier im Bollerwagen hinter Euch her 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Inspire (17. Mai 2012)

Moin zusammen,

falls noch aktuell bin ich für eine Tour heute zu haben! Was ist sonst geplant in den nächsten Tagen? So im Hamburger Umfeld?

Gruß Daniel


----------



## airri.de (17. Mai 2012)

Moin, ich möchte am Sonntag mit einen Kumpel bei Bergedorf biken, gibt es da schöne trails?

Gruß Gunnar


----------



## shbiker (18. Mai 2012)

airri.de schrieb:


> Moin, ich möchte am Sonntag mit einen Kumpel bei Bergedorf biken, gibt es da schöne trails?
> 
> Gruß Gunnar


 
Moin Gunnar,

es kommt darauf an, wie weit Du "bei Bergedorf" siehst. In Bergedorf selbst gibt es das Bergedorfer Gehölz, ein Waldstück mit vielen Hügeln und dementsprechend auch einer ganzen Reihe von Trails. Wenn ihr aber den Geesthang über Börnsen in Richtung Geestacht fahrt findet ihr deutlich mehr Trails. Theoretisch könnt ihr von dort aus auch bis nach Lauenburg durchfahren. Ihr könnt dann aber auch Richtung Sachsenwald abbiegen und dort zum Beispiel paralell zur Bille fahren. Dieser Trail bietet nich unbedingt Höhenmeter, die Summe der Wurzeln auf diesem Trail fordern das Fahrwerk aber schon ganz ordentlich.
Von Chrischan (plattschnacker) findet ihr hier http://tourguide.mtb-news.de/tours/view/651 auch eine Tourenbeschreibung.

Viele Spaß auf der Tour

Jörg


----------



## airri.de (18. Mai 2012)

Moin Jörg,

danke für die Beschreibung.


----------



## plattsnacker (18. Mai 2012)

airri.de schrieb:


> Moin Jörg,
> 
> danke für die Beschreibung.



Moin Gunnar,

wenn du diesen Thread zurückverfolgst, findest du viele GPX-Dateien von mir im Anhang. U.a. auch vom Bergedorfer Gehölz und Krähenwald. Wobei man aus dem kleinen Wäldchen auch ohne GPS bis zum Sonnenuntergang wieder rausfindet... 

Viel Spass

Chrischan


----------



## rockriderSH (20. Mai 2012)

Moin,

werde heute um 12:30 Uhr eine Runde drehen. Wer Lust hat darf gerne mitkommen. Treffpunkt S-Bahnhof Reinbek.

Gruß

Olli


----------



## rockriderSH (20. Mai 2012)

Mensch, mensch .... wieder alleine unterwegs gewesen !! 

Sind unsere Semipros wieder mal in anderen Rvieren unterwegs gewesen ??

Watt läuft nun am Pfingstwochenende für die Leute, die zu hause bleiben und nicht im Harz, den Alpen, dem Schwarzwald, Deister usw. biken ?

Sollten doch mal wieder 'ne CC Runde zusammenkriegen oder ?

Gruß

Olli


----------



## Inspire (20. Mai 2012)

Bei ner Tour am Pfingstwochenende könnt ich bestimmt einen Tag dabei sein.

Was ist eigentlich aus der frühen Dienstagabendtour geworden? Gibts die noch?

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## shbiker (21. Mai 2012)

Inspire schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich aus der frühen Dienstagabendtour geworden? Gibts die noch?
> 
> Gruß
> Daniel


 
Grundsätzlich gibt es diesen Termin noch. Ich kann diesen aber frühestens in der ersten Juni - Woche wieder anbieten.

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (21. Mai 2012)

Inspire schrieb:


> Bei ner Tour am Pfingstwochenende könnt ich bestimmt einen Tag dabei sein.
> 
> Was ist eigentlich aus der frühen Dienstagabendtour geworden? Gibts die noch?
> 
> ...



Moin !

Evtl. kann ich diese Woche eine Dienstagabendtour ( evtl. wird's eine Mittwochabendtour ) anbieten (Donnerstag würde ich dann nicht fahren). Klärt sich im Laufe des Tages und wird dann hier, im LMB und auf http://www.sachsenwaldpioniere.de gepostet.

Startzeit allerdings 20:00 Uhr  *-->  Wird leider nix bei mir diese Woche !!*

*P.S.  Die DIMB-IG  bietet am Pfingstsonntag was nettes in den Harburger Bergen an:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=570133

Vielleicht für den einen oder anderen interessant ?*


Gruss
Christian


----------



## stileto (21. Mai 2012)

Ich bin in den HaBe's dabei. 
Was eure Touren angeht, da bin ich fleißig am trainieren. 
Muß erst noch ein bisschen Kondition aufbauen und im Studio meine Beine quälen. 
Währe im Moment nur ne Bremse und ihr hättet keinen Spaß. 
Freue mich aber schon auf die Touren mit euch.


----------



## Drahtesel89 (21. Mai 2012)

Für alle neugierigen Nasen...

ich habe gerade den Upload der Fotos unserer "Semiprofis" wie Olli es treffend ausdrückte, in den Dropbox-Ordner geladen. 

Ich denke wir sollten auch Fotos davon mit auf unsere Homepage stellen. Dazu gern Feedback, welche Fotos am ehesten auf unsere Seite passen. Ich stelle sie dann den Admins bereit 

Grüße, Christoph


----------



## Spacetime (21. Mai 2012)

Bild 4, das ist wirklich ein Trail 
die schwierigste Stelle war der kleine Stein mit der Wurzel direkt vor dem Baum


----------



## rockriderSH (21. Mai 2012)

Moin Chris,

hast du eigentlich dein Radel wieder ?

Gruß

Olli


----------



## rockriderSH (21. Mai 2012)

An die "Jungen Wilden" unseres Teams, 

hab mir gerade die Fotos angesehen .... GEHT'S NOCH ??? Wer fährt denn soetwas ?? 

Eventuell in meinem nächsten Leben 

Gruß 

Olli


----------



## mxsilver (21. Mai 2012)

Für Bild 5 bis 9 brauchte man die dicksten Eier....


----------



## Drahtesel89 (21. Mai 2012)

Hehe...ja waren schon geile Trails dort...wer einen vorgeschmack auf die Videos haben mag, der sucht "Frank schneider hard tales" bei Youtube..den Trail sind wir als letzten gefahren...und er war so richtig richtig geil.

Nein hab mein Bike nicht wieder.  aber hab mich neu verliebt, als wir Samstag im Bikepark waren. Ich will jetzt ein Norco Range  wenns nur nich so teuer wäre..


----------



## Spacetime (21. Mai 2012)

ich kann kaum noch laufen so dick sind die jetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spacetime (21. Mai 2012)

die Dimb Aktion am 27.05 kann ich nicht empfehlen, das ist wirklich nur für Anfänger. Ich habe genau die Tour letzten Herbst absolviert und es war echt nur was für Anfänger die noch nie auf einem Bike gesessen haben.


----------



## Jpui (21. Mai 2012)

Und voll ist die auch^^


----------



## Schoberson (21. Mai 2012)

Dicke Eier um die Räder den Trail runter zuschieben? Ich sehe keinen der fährt;-)


----------



## Spacetime (21. Mai 2012)

ja chris schneidet soooo unendlich langsam die videos


----------



## Drahtesel89 (21. Mai 2012)

Wir haben den Trail hochgeschoben..erstens un zu sehen wo es rumpelig wird, zum andern weil wir nur das ende, nicht aber den anfang des trails gefunden hatten  der war nämlich geheim


----------



## Schoberson (21. Mai 2012)

Boah, ich habe mir gerade das Video von Schneidi angeschaut. Respekt, wenn ihr die Trails gefahren seid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel89 (22. Mai 2012)

soooo, hier ist das Harz Video vom ersten Tag. 

https://vimeo.com/user10020366/videos

Die Videos ausm Bikepark und vom Holy-Trail von Schneidi folgen demnächst. Viel Spass beim schauen!

Christoph


----------



## Drahtesel89 (22. Mai 2012)

und hier das Video aus dem Bikepark..ihr wisst ja selbst wie die Cam verzerrt, also etwas Fantasie 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/21233/h


----------



## Spacetime (22. Mai 2012)

schaut euch den mal an, gleiche Strecke aber BigBike

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/21222


----------



## Drahtesel89 (22. Mai 2012)

naja...viel schneller ist er definitiv nicht


----------



## HeliusAM (22. Mai 2012)

@chris chainguard, tom tomac, phil pedale und seb sattelstütze

habe ich mir alles richtig gemerkt ?

An dieser Stelle nochmal ! 

Super viel Spass mit euch gehabt 

Gruss Roger Ritzel


----------



## TeeKay82 (22. Mai 2012)

HeliusAM schrieb:


> @chris chainguard, tom tomac, phil pedale und seb sattelstütze
> 
> habe ich mir alles richtig gemerkt ?
> 
> ...




Hey roger,

fast richtig...Tom Totem! jupp, war n sehr geiler samstag in braunlage. Schade das sonntag die luft raus war...man sieht sich auf m trail...


Gruss
Tom


----------



## Tommessen (22. Mai 2012)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> und hier das Video aus dem Bikepark..ihr wisst ja selbst wie die Cam verzerrt, also etwas Fantasie
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/21233/h



Jaoo cooles Vid,da habt ihr ne menge Spasss gehabt 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## airri.de (22. Mai 2012)

Moin, fahrt ihr Sonntag in HaBe?

Gruß
Gunnar


----------



## Drahtesel89 (23. Mai 2012)

Moin Gunnar,

soweit ich weiß fahren die Jungs am Sonntag in den Deister. Aber wenn du in den HaBe's fahren willst, sei doch gegen 11.00 an der Hütte. Ich glaube die FB-Gruppe fährt am Sonntag. (eigentlich fahren die ja immer...) Ich selbst fahre gar nicht, da ich weder ein Rad habe, noch mich in Hamburg befinde..

Grüße!


----------



## Drahtesel89 (23. Mai 2012)

@ Andree: hier der Beweis, dass wir den "Frank Schneider- Hard Tales" Trail auch gefahren sind! (nur unsere Kameraführung ist nicht so prall wie seine)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/21252

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (23. Mai 2012)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> @ Andree: hier der Beweis, dass wir den "Frank Schneider- Hard Tales" Trail auch gefahren sind! (nur unsere Kameraführung ist nicht so prall wie seine)
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/21252
> 
> Grüße



Hi Chris,

bez. Kameraführung :
Beim Upload auf Youtube kann man ein Häkchen setzen bei "entwackeln", dann wird einem nicht so schwindelig beim zugucken. Ich halte mich immer ganz doll am Schreibtisch fest, aber es hilft nix... 

Hier am Beispiel meines Sohnes: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dq_MwLBqKT8"]7 year old surfer from Reinbek, Germany      - YouTube[/nomedia]. 
Teilweise vom anderen Surfboard aus gefilmt, also auch eher wackelig. Nun wackelt das Motiv kaum noch, nur der Bildrand...

P.S. Was sagt die Versicherung ? Schon'n Bike bestellt ? 

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## Drahtesel89 (23. Mai 2012)

Danke, cooler tip. Wieviel MB kann man denn bei Youtube täglich, wöchentlich oder monatlich hochladen?! Ich hab in den letzten 2 Tagen 1,5GB for free bei Vimeo und ins IBC hochgeladen. Ich befürchte da brauch ich bei Youtube nen Premium-Account.. Ausserdem löscht Youtube immer meine Videos, wenn ich keine Gema-freie Musik nutze..

Ich hoffe ihr habt alle Videos angeschaut-ich find sie echt immer wieder geil 

Danke an meine lustigen Mitfahrer-war echt ein tolles WE!!

Christoph


----------



## Schoberson (23. Mai 2012)

Bei den Bildern und Clips bekommt man Fernweh. Wäre schon schön, das Meer und ein paar Berge vor der Haustür zuhaben.
Aber am Sonntag ist es ja wieder soweit!!!


----------



## Tommessen (23. Mai 2012)

Nabend

wollt ma was zum Thema Freeride/Downhill zusteuern.
Fahr so zwei dreimal im Jahr nach Winterberg in den Bikepark oder nach Willingen.Is ungefähr die gleiche Entfernung wie in Harz.
Willingen is für jeden was dabei,(den erste Trail auf dem Video
kann man mit einem Damenfahrrad bewältigen) und hat richtig Flow.
Den Downhill kann man gut über Chickenways fahren.
Das auf dem Video bin leider nicht ich

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOyMh5IAvs0"]one weekend....mountainbike downhill..wheels of speed track      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Tommessen (23. Mai 2012)

Ach übriegens ist vom 14.bis 17.Juni in Willingen das bike-festival.de,
mit über 200 Austellern und man kann Bikes testen,auch interessant.
Nicht zu vergessen die Profis lassen es beim Downhill richtig krachen!!!
Eintritt ist frei.


----------



## Drahtesel89 (23. Mai 2012)

Fetziges Video...ich könnt schon wieder los


----------



## Tommessen (23. Mai 2012)

muss mich verbessern,downhill ist umsonst, Expo kostet.


----------



## Spacetime (23. Mai 2012)

Tommessen ich will auch! Wir sehen uns morgen


----------



## mxsilver (24. Mai 2012)

Wir sollten da mal was planen, Jungs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spacetime (24. Mai 2012)

am Sonntag schnacken wir mal


----------



## Tommessen (24. Mai 2012)

Hilfe, 
was hab ich getan!!??? (immer diese besessenen).


----------



## Tommessen (24. Mai 2012)

Nabend

2Km mehr aber ne 3/4 St. früher Zuhause!! Geht doch eigentlich nich.

Ihr habt auch ein Tempo vorgelegt.

Freu mich auf Pfingstsonntag da gehts auch mal ordentlich bergab.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Schoberson (24. Mai 2012)

Oh ja, die Schwarzwaldpioniere haben mich fertig gemacht! Respekt Jungs!!!!


----------



## mxsilver (25. Mai 2012)

Jo, das Tempo von "BSE-Olli" war schon beachtlich..

Ich glaube wir sollten alle mal in den Schwarzwald..

Gruß

Seb


----------



## rockriderSH (25. Mai 2012)

Moin Männer,

sorry, weiß auch nicht was mich gestern geritten hat  Aber geil war's !  War wohl eine dieser Sternstunden, die jeder mal hat !!

Viel Spaß im Deister und passt auf eure Knochen auf 

Gruß

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (25. Mai 2012)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> sorry, weiß auch nicht was mich gestern geritten hat  Aber geil war's !  War wohl eine dieser Sternstunden, die jeder mal hat !!
> 
> ...


Hi Olli,

jetzt wird mir auch klar, warum du nicht mit mir die Bürotouren machst..., sorry, aber ich bin halt älter und langsamer 


Welche Dosierung von Atacand hast du aktuell ?  Die will ich auch...

Vielleicht bis nächste Woche. Dann mach' ich die Bremse.

Gruss + Schöne Pfingsttage @all
Chrischan


----------



## shbiker (25. Mai 2012)

Also, ich habe Olli´s Fahrweise von gestern Abend nun analysiert und analysiert. War es der Schwarzwald, war es das Essen dort, hat er was genommen????
Jetzt hab ich es aber. Nichts von alle dem war es, es war das Trikot!!!!
Klar, mit einem Keiler im Rücken fährt doch *jeder* gleich deutlich schneller

War eine Supertour!!

(Und wehe irgendjemand bremst mir den Olli wieder aus)

Bis denne 

Jörg


----------



## Spacetime (25. Mai 2012)

Das Tempo hat mir auch richtig gefallen


----------



## Schoberson (25. Mai 2012)

Nabend Phil und Seb,

wie war eure heutige Tour bei Möbel Höffner?


----------



## Spacetime (26. Mai 2012)

War richtig aufregend! Da stehen schon ein paar heftige Sachen. 
Eine knappe Stunde sind wir gefahren, und waren vollgepumpt mit Adrenalin.
Die Sprünge sind nicht zwingend höher als im bikepark aber Landungen gehen direkt in anliegerkurven. Sehr eng alles. 
Aber zum üben Ideal!


----------



## "Joker" (27. Mai 2012)

Hallo alle zusammen, 

bei dem tollen Wetter nicht fahren zu können ist echt ätzend - momentan sind Schuhe, Helm und Handschuhe noch begraben und sobald ich weiß, was nicht mehr zu retten ist, sprich neu her muss, fahre ich dann auch mal wieder mit. So langsam wie die Sanierer voran kommen, ist die Saison dann bestimmt wieder vorbei  Euch allen erstmal viel Spaß bei allen Ausfahrten momentan. 

Grüße, Marco


----------



## shbiker (27. Mai 2012)

N´abend Männers

war schon eine super und vor allem entspannte Tour heute in den Deister. Auch wenn ich der König in "Bergabschieben" geworden bin fand ich es super.

Die Fotos habe ich in die Drop - Box geladen. Leider sind nicht alle besonders toll geworden, sie vermitteln aber doch einen Eindruck, was wir heute so "durchleiden" mussten.

@Thomas, ich hoffe Du bist nicht all zu kaputt und bald wieder mit uns auf dem Trail - trainieren!

Jörg


----------



## TeeKay82 (27. Mai 2012)

Hehe jörg...ich kann das nachempfinden. is n ganz anderer schnack und es geht da ganz schön zur sache oder?!  

tom


----------



## Schoberson (28. Mai 2012)

Tja, was soll ich sagen, der Tag im Deister war ..... PORNO.
Hat echt Spaß gemacht mit den Deisterfreunden und SWP's und allen anderen Bergradfahrern.
Und irgendwann werde ich mir so einen Berg, samt Trails unter den Arm klemmen und nach Hamburg verpflanzen. Aber bis dahin werde ich mit Sicherheit noch oft die offiziellen Radwanderwege hochschieben und evtl. bald ganz legal auch wieder runterfahren dürfen.
Andree


----------



## Tommessen (28. Mai 2012)

Moin Moin

War gestern echt Weltklasse im Deister,haben da richtig geile Trails konstruiert.Schade das ich nich durchgehalten hab.Bin aber bestimmt wieder mal mit dabei.
@Jörg, könnt heut schon wieder ne Runde drehen

Schön Pfingstmontag noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeeKay82 (28. Mai 2012)

hm...steffen scheint recht zu behalten: wer einmal in den deister kommt, der will mit gewissheit wiederkommen! 

find ich gut, dass es euch auch gefallen hat. die todesangst die man da ab und an mal hat ist doch großartig oder!? ;-)


----------



## Schoberson (28. Mai 2012)

Hi Tom,
sämtliche Sprünge für Suizidgefährdete habe ich ausgelassen, aber auch diverse steile Abfahrten fordern einem schon einiges an Respekt ab. 
Ich denke die nächste Autoladung an Fahrern von Hamburg nach Hangover lässt nicht allzu lange auf sich warten. Wenns passt bin ich wieder dabei.

@ Thomas
Das klingt doch schon wieder versöhnlich. Gestern hatte ich das Gefühl, dass du das Biken ganz schön verflucht hast. War bestimmt auch so;-)

Schönen Tach noch, Andree


----------



## rockriderSH (28. Mai 2012)

Moin Männer,

habe dann mal eure Events auf unserer HP online gestellt.

Schöne Restpfingsten.

Gruß

Olli


----------



## Schoberson (28. Mai 2012)

Plant eigentlich jemand den NR für Donnerstag?
Sonst würde ich es tun.

Munter bleiben.... Andree


----------



## rockriderSH (29. Mai 2012)

Moin moin,

Donnerstag habe ich dann mal eingetragen.

Gruß

Olli


----------



## shbiker (29. Mai 2012)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> habe dann mal eure Events auf unserer HP online gestellt.
> 
> ...


 
Moin Olli,

ich habe von den Deisterfreunden eine positive Resonanz auf unsere HP erhalten. Dieses Lob gilt natürlich Dir. Gute Arbeit.

Bis Donnerstag

Jörg


----------



## Schoberson (29. Mai 2012)

Moinsen,

was halten die NR am Do. davon, den schönen, langen Wurzeltrail an der Bille abzusurfen? Ich denke wir sollten dann auch in etwa zwei Stunden wieder den Heimathafen in Reinbek ansteuern können.

Andree


----------



## rockriderSH (29. Mai 2012)

Moin,

ordentlich Zeckenschutz verwenden und dann sollten wir den Trail surfen können 

Gruß

Olli


----------



## TeeKay82 (29. Mai 2012)

heute steht kein NR auf m plan?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (29. Mai 2012)

TeeKay82 schrieb:


> heute steht kein NR auf m plan?!


Von mir nicht. Jörg schrieb mal, das er ab Juni regelmäßig Dienstags NR timen könnte. Ist ja bald soweit 

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## shbiker (29. Mai 2012)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Von mir nicht. Jörg schrieb mal, das er ab Juni regelmäßig Dienstags NR timen könnte. Ist ja bald soweit
> 
> Gruss
> Chrischan



Richtig,

wie Chrischan schrieb kann ich erst ab der kommenden Wochen den Dienstagtermin anbieten. Heute bin ich leider mit einem anderen Termin blockiert.
Wäre aber Grundsätzlich schön einen "Ersatzmann/ -frau" für die Dienstagstermine zu finden, ich werde eben auch nicht immer können.

Bis Donnerstag


----------



## Schoberson (29. Mai 2012)

Hi Jörg,

ich würde auch grundsätzlich gerne die Ersatzfrau machen und was auch nach dem WE möglich ist... Ich bin ja nicht den Männerweg gefahren. Ich brauche allerdings immer einen Tag vorher Bescheid. Für heute klappst bei mir demnach nicht.

Andree


----------



## shbiker (29. Mai 2012)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Hi Jörg,
> 
> ich würde auch grundsätzlich gerne die Ersatzfrau machen und was auch nach dem WE möglich ist... Ich bin ja nicht den Männerweg gefahren. Ich brauche allerdings immer einen Tag vorher Bescheid. Für heute klappst bei mir demnach nicht.
> 
> Andree



Perfekt,

ich melde mich dann.


----------



## Spacetime (30. Mai 2012)

Das Platformpedal habe ich ganz vergessen ...
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=5199


----------



## rockriderSH (31. Mai 2012)

Moin Mädels,

leider muss ich für heute Abend absagen. Habe es leider noch nicht geschafft, meine defekte Hinterradbremse zu reparieren.  Nach dem Wechsel der Beläge klemmt die Bremsscheibe wie blöd zwischen den Belägen. Leider liegt es nicht an vorher nicht zurückgedrückten Bremskolben. Eventuell habe ich zu viel DOT in der Leitung und muss das Bremssystem einmal aufmachen und entlüften. Scheint eine Krankheit der Avid Elixir R zu sein.

Viel Spaß

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jpui (31. Mai 2012)

Habe die auch die Elixir R und musste nach dem Belagtausch auch entlüften, obwohl ich kurz davor schon entlüftet hatte.
Das kommt daher, dass Avid deutlich geringere Abstände zwischen Scheibe und Belag hat als andere Hersteller

. brauchst du nen Kit? Hätte eines zu Haus.


----------



## mxsilver (31. Mai 2012)

Moin,

würden wir heute als Startzeit 19.00 Uhr hinbekommen?
Dannn würde ich glatt mitfahren.

Gruß

Seb


----------



## Spacetime (31. Mai 2012)

mir egal


----------



## plattsnacker (31. Mai 2012)

Moin Jungs,

schon mal den Wetterfrosch für heute Abend befragt ?  Sieht nach erhöhter Luftfeuchtigkeit aus...
Startet gern bereits um 19 Uhr, ich bin höchstwahrscheinlich auch raus heute.

@Olli:
Sitzt der Bremssattel parallel zur Scheibe ? Einmal lösen, Bremse gezogen halten, dann Sattel wieder festschrauben.
Als ich Belagwechsel bei meinen Formulas hatte, schliffen sie auch erst. Entlüften war aber nicht nötig. Nach 1-2 Touren war alles ok.


Bis bald
Chrischan


----------



## rockriderSH (31. Mai 2012)

Moin Chrischan,

den Sitz des Bremssattels habe ich natürlich auch schon geprüft. Alles Schei..... !! Naja, werde endlich mal wieder schrauben müssen

Gruß

Olli


----------



## Jpui (31. Mai 2012)

Ein gewisses Grundschleifen halte ich bei Avid für vollkommen normal


----------



## shbiker (31. Mai 2012)

Moin Olli,

ich hatte das Problem bei meiner Avid leider auch. Mittlerweile habe ich aber entdeckt, das sich der Bremskolben an der Radseite nur sehr unwillig zurückstellt. Ich habe diesen mit einem Reifenheber aus Kunststoff vorsichtig zurückgedrückt und das Problem war behoben.
Beim Nachstellen der Bremse vorsitig die Schrauben festziehen. Meiner Erfahrung nach verstellt sich die Bremse sofort wieder sobald das Anzugdrehmoment zu hoch ist. Die Idee mit der 3 - D - Verstellung ist eben nur in der Theorie gut.

@ Seb.
Ich könnte Grundsätzlich auch früher (19:00h) fahren, allerdings hat die Vergangenheit ja leider immerwieder gezeigt, dass ein ändern der Zeiten Verdruß gebracht hat.

Gruß

Jörg


----------



## Spacetime (31. Mai 2012)

ich bin raus, das Wetter Leute ......


----------



## mxsilver (31. Mai 2012)

Moin Jörg,

wenn nicht alle um 19Uhr können, fahrt Ihr einfach wie geplant.
Ich finde schon ne Beschäftigung 

Gruß

Seb


----------



## Schoberson (31. Mai 2012)

Mahlzeit,

ich habe auch für 19:00 Uhr Freigang erhalten. 

Lass uns ruhig um 19:00 Uhr starten! Passt mit heute auch besser. Aber grundsätzlich gebe ich Jörg Recht und Startzeitverschiebungen sollten eher die Ausnahme sein.

Bis nachher, auch wenns regnet!!!

@Phil
Danke für den Link. Pedalen habe ich bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (31. Mai 2012)

Noch ein kurzer Nachtrag von mir. Habe gerade gesehen, dass Jan sich auch noch angemeldet hat.

Dann lasst es uns wie folgt machen:

Wenn nicht alle bis 15:00 Uhr einer Startzeitverschiebungen zugesagt haben, bleibt es bei 20:00 Uhr.


----------



## shbiker (31. Mai 2012)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Noch ein kurzer Nachtrag von mir. Habe gerade gesehen, dass Jan sich auch noch angemeldet hat.
> 
> Dann lasst es uns wie folgt machen:
> 
> Wenn nicht alle bis 15:00 Uhr einer Startzeitverschiebungen zugesagt haben, bleibt es bei 20:00 Uhr.


 

Gute Idee,

so machen wir´s


----------



## Schoberson (31. Mai 2012)

Tach auch,

dann belassen wir es heute bei 20:00 Uhr. Pünktlich zum Regenbeginn

Andree


----------



## Spacetime (31. Mai 2012)

Eimsbüttel regnet es schon, 20:00 ist dann Gewitterbegin


----------



## Schoberson (31. Mai 2012)

Nix da,
haben schonmal eine Tour wetterbedingt abgesagt und dann war es doch nicht so schlimm. Naja, und wenn ich mich irre, dann werden wir halt nass;-)


----------



## shbiker (31. Mai 2012)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Nix da,
> haben schonmal eine Tour wetterbedingt abgesagt und dann war es doch nicht so schlimm. Naja, und wenn ich mich irre, dann werden wir halt nass;-)



Wir werden nicht nass, wir fahren "watercold"


----------



## nearest2thepin (31. Mai 2012)

Als Schönwetterfahrer sag ich heute ab, Männer.

Jetzt kann ich das Fitnessgeheimnis der Schwarzwaldpioniere auch verraten (Olli sei mir bitte nicht böse): Als es im Schwarzwald regnete, sind wir Bus gefahren - Schulbus!!!

In diesem Sinne, eine schöne Runde wünscht
Jan


----------



## Drahtesel89 (31. Mai 2012)

bei dem Wetter bin ich froh, kein Rad zu haben-dann brauch ich wenigstens keine Ausrede warum ich nicht mitfahre


----------



## Schoberson (31. Mai 2012)

Meine Frau meint, ich hätte eine komplette Vollmacke bei dem Wetter zufahren. Und ich finde, Sie hat Recht. Ich freu mich schon. 

Ride on... auch wenns mit dem Schulbus ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (31. Mai 2012)

...immerhin habt ihr es warm. In 2009/2010 haben wir auch im Herbst/Winter Regentouren durchgezogen, naja zumindest die ganz harten Hunde ;-)

Und wenn ihr wieder da seid, ist laut Regenradar das Schlimmste vorüber und ihr könnt im Trockenen eure Bikes reinigen 

@Olli:  Das mit den Bremsen war ja wohl die Ausrede des Tages, oder ? Du hast doch noch das Poison im Stall wenn ich mich nicht irre  


N8
Chrischan


----------



## plattsnacker (31. Mai 2012)

@mxsilver ; Drahtesel89 ; Spacetime

Na Jungs, schön muckelig so in der trockenen Bude, was ? 

Man jut, das keine Winterpokalzeit ist..., das wären herbe Rückschläge für's Teamergebnis...


----------



## Spacetime (31. Mai 2012)

Übe Manual, Bunny Hopp und stoppie im t-Shirt in der Tiefgarage


----------



## Drahtesel89 (31. Mai 2012)

ich mach das, was ich seit 3 Wochen (direkt nach dem Einbruchdiebstahl) mache - ich surf im Internet und lese mir ein neues Bike zusammen


----------



## shbiker (31. Mai 2012)

Alter Schwede,

wer ist nur auf die blöde Idee gekommen bei diesem Wetter Rad zu fahren!!??

Na gut, war dann ja wohl ich. War aber eine tolle Runde an der Bille entlang durch den Sachsenwald. Ab der Autobahnbrücke sind wir wieder über Forststraßen zurück. Weiter ging es leider nicht mehr, die Schuhe waren voll!

Jetzt, nach einer heißen Dusche und mit einem heißen Tee im Bauch sieht das Rückblickend nach einer SUPERTOUR aus! Am meisten Spaß hat es gemacht mit der Strömung zu fahren

N8

Jörg


----------



## Drahtesel89 (31. Mai 2012)

*gefällt mir* --> IHR HELDEN!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (31. Mai 2012)

ich gebe "+1"

P.S. es gibt Bikesandalen mit SPD-Aufnahme ;-)


----------



## Schoberson (31. Mai 2012)

Der Bergriff TRAILSURFEN kann seit heute wieder neu definiert werden. Und eine ganz neue Erkenntnis, dass man mit 2,4 " Reifen nicht untergehen kann. 
Es war schon eine geile Tour die in Erinnerung bleiben wird. Das solche Regenmassen die kleine Wege in kleine Bäche verwandelt, Äste so schwer macht, dass sie teilweise tief in den Weg hängen und man kaum drunter herfahren kann und die Wurzeln werden wunderbar rutschig. Auch habe ich heute weider neue Wege gefahren. Jörg, es war die richtige Entscheidung zufahren! Topp!


----------



## NiiLS (31. Mai 2012)

Hat noch wer ein 240 dämpfer rum liegen Zuhause ?


----------



## Drahtesel89 (1. Juni 2012)

NiiLS schrieb:


> Hat noch wer ein 240 dämpfer rum liegen Zuhause ?



Ich befürchte, die Masse der Teile die du nun benötigst kannst du von deinem "alten" Rad nicht hernehmen. Denn dieser Rahmen ist ein ganz anderer Schnack. Des Weiteren denke ich, dass kaum jemand von den hier mitlesenden Teile wie einen Dämpfer mit 240mm EBL rumliegen hat.. Der Bikemarkt schafft da eventuell Abhilfe.

Aber wenn du nen Dämpfer mit 240er EBL reinhaust, wird der je nach Übersetzungsverhältnis an die 180-190mm Federweg haben. Die willst du ja dann sicher auch an der Front. Also wirst dir sicher auch ne neue Gabel kaufen. Die meisten Gabeln in dem Segment fahren mind. 15mm meist 20mm Steckachse-du solltest also nicht nach einer HR-Nabe schauen, sondern am besten direkt nach einem kompletten LRS. Denn einzeln Naben und Felgen, Speichen zu kaufen und diese dann einspeichen zu lassen wird dich finanziell auf eine ähnliche Summe bringen wie einen kompletten LRS zu kaufen. 
Das einzige was ich dir anbieten kann ist ein Shimano Saint Bashring, ne versenkbaren Sattelstütze in 31,6mm und ein 40mm (sehr kurzer) Vorbau.

Grüße, Christoph


----------



## NiiLS (1. Juni 2012)

Also erstmal wollte ich mich bedanken  und ich habe ein Kollegen der wurde mir das einspeichen und ich wurde meine alten lrs benutzen und dann kommt alles nach und nach, da ich ab dem 30.6 arbeitslos bin kann ich mit das nicht alles auf mal kaufen. 

LG Nils


----------



## plattsnacker (1. Juni 2012)

Hi Jungs,

wir sind nicht die einzigen, die immer wieder Probleme mit den Scheibenbremsen haben. 
Bin gerade über folgendes gestolpert, was vielleicht dem einen oder anderen hilft:


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9467105#post9467105

Dort in der Signatur von "Schildbürger" zum Download.

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## Drahtesel89 (1. Juni 2012)

sehr gut--> direkt gespeichert


----------



## Tommessen (2. Juni 2012)

Moin Moin

Morgen ne Runde in den Habe

Treff mich morgen mit nem Kumpel um 9Uhr an der Kärtner Hütte,
wenn jemand lust hat? Ein Platz auf mein Fahrradträger wäre noch frei.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## JanT (2. Juni 2012)

Moin,
auf den Eintrag habe ich schon gewartet ;-) 

Würde gerne als Sachsenwaldpionier Gast mal wieder mitfahren. Was fahrt Ihr denn so für Strecken in den HaBe? XC?

Bis dann,
Jan


----------



## Tommessen (2. Juni 2012)

JanT schrieb:


> Moin,
> auf den Eintrag habe ich schon gewartet ;-)
> 
> Würde gerne als Sachsenwaldpionier Gast mal wieder mitfahren. Was fahrt Ihr denn so für Strecken in den HaBe? XC?
> ...



Tach Jan,

bin noch nicht lange bei den Pionieren,knappen Monat.
Der Ortskundige kommt aus Buxtehude,ich selber kenn mich in den HaBe nicht so gut aus. Es geht die Berge immer rauf und wieder runter. Komm einfach um neun zur Kärnter Hütte.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (2. Juni 2012)

JanT schrieb:


> Moin,
> auf den Eintrag habe ich schon gewartet ;-)
> 
> Würde gerne als Sachsenwaldpionier Gast mal wieder mitfahren. Was fahrt Ihr denn so für Strecken in den HaBe? XC?
> ...



Ich fasse es nicht der Jannemann im Forum! Herzlich Willkommen alter Bruchpilot.

Wäre am Sonntag auch gerne dabei, besuche aber gerade meine Eltern in der oldenburger Tiefebene. Gähn...:-(


Wünsche Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## JanT (2. Juni 2012)

Hallo Thomas,
das hört sich ja gut an, freue mich drauf. Du sagtest du hättest noch ein Platz im Auto frei? Kannst du mich eventuell mitnehmen? 

@Schoberson: Ja, es passieren noch Wunder ;-) Habe endlich mal meinen Account reaktiviert und ja auch gerade diesen Sonntag eine Mitfahrgelegenheit gesucht, insofern passte das ja wunderbar. Schade das Du nicht dabei bist, müssen wir aber auf jeden Fall nochmal nachholen.

Ach so: Und Hallo auch an alle anderen, ich bin letztens schon mal mit Euch eine Dienstag Abendrunde gefahren, Richtung Geeesthacht. Hast riesig Spaß gemacht. Der Geesthang ist ja sowieso meine Heimat, wohne in Börnsen. Die Gruppe kenne ich über den Schoberson, der ja mittlerweile bei Wind und Wetter fährt. Naja, die Alpen rufen, gell?!? Zeitlich ist es bei mir immer etwas knapp, aber ich hoffe das ich in Zukunft mal öfter mitfahre. 

Bis dann,
Jan


----------



## Tommessen (2. Juni 2012)

Hi Jan 
Wäre kurz nach acht in Börnsen, wo wollen wir uns treffen?


----------



## Jpui (2. Juni 2012)

Ich wollte mal fragen, ob jmd zufällig noch ein älteres Rennrad rumliegen hat. 
Zustand relativ egal. 
RH kann ich grad schwer einschätzen, da es für meine Freundin sein soll (1,68m)


----------



## JanT (2. Juni 2012)

Hi Thomas,
das ist ja super. Ich warte dann vor der freiwilligen Feuerwehr (Börnsener Straße) auf dich. Siehe auch Google Maps: http://goo.gl/maps/9SQz

Vielen Dank und bis dann,
Jan


----------



## Tommessen (3. Juni 2012)

HaBe war wieder genial,knapp 36Km.

@Jan, hoffe bist nach deinem Maraton Heimweg gut Zuhause angekommen!!??

@Andree,beim nächsten mal bist Du aber dabei!!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Schoberson (3. Juni 2012)

@ Thomas,
wenns passt, bin ich auf jeden Fall bei ner gediegen XC-Tour in den HaBes dabei. 

@ Jörg
Die nächsten drei Dienstage habe ich keine Zeit für den NR. Da geht leider nur der Do.

Immer schön geschmeidig bleiben... Andree


----------



## JanT (3. Juni 2012)

@Thomas, ja hatte mich noch leicht im Hafen verfranzt aber dank Google Maps passte das schon. Hat auf jeden Fall riesig Spaß gemacht, schöne Tour mit jeder Menge Single Trails  Wenn ich Zeit habe, bin nächstes Mal gerne wieder dabei.

Munter bleiben! Jan


----------



## Schoberson (3. Juni 2012)

Werte Bergradfreunde,

jetzt will ich auch endlich mal die Trails in den HaBes rocken. Ich würde gerne am 10.06. irgendwann am frühen Nachmittag starten wollen und dann viele, wenn möglich auch schwierige  Trails (sofern vorhanden) abfahren und irgendwie daraus eine gute Tourmischung aus XC und AM basteln. Das große Problem an der Sache ist,... ich kenne mich dort überhaupt nicht aus. Hätte also jemand Bock mich zubegleiten, der zumindest ein paar ordentliche Wege parat hat?
Ich will die Tour auch nicht ins LMB stellen und denke so eine Gruppe mit max. fünf bis sechs Leuten wäre ideal. Dauer: keine Ahnung, vielleicht bis wir fertig sind.

MfG Herr S.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jpui (3. Juni 2012)

Am 10.6. habe ich ein Tunier, aber am 9. würde ich gerne fahren.
Ich war mit einem Kumpel im Bereich Wildpark Schwarzeberge unterwegs, die Trails sollte ich dann vllt/wahrscheinlich auch noch wieder finden. Sind ziemlich coole Strecken.


----------



## plattsnacker (4. Juni 2012)

Jpui schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal fragen, ob jmd zufällig noch ein älteres Rennrad rumliegen hat.
> Zustand relativ egal.
> RH kann ich grad schwer einschätzen, da es für meine Freundin sein soll (1,68m)


Moin Dustin,
ja, habe ich. Ein GIANT aus den späten Achtizigern. Aber Rahmenhöhe 66 cm 



Gruss
Christian


----------



## plattsnacker (4. Juni 2012)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Werte Bergradfreunde,
> 
> jetzt will ich auch endlich mal die Trails in den HaBes rocken. Ich würde gerne am 10.06. irgendwann am frühen Nachmittag starten wollen und dann viele, wenn möglich auch schwierige  Trails (sofern vorhanden) abfahren und irgendwie daraus eine gute Tourmischung aus XC und AM basteln. Das große Problem an der Sache ist,... ich kenne mich dort überhaupt nicht aus. Hätte also jemand Bock mich zubegleiten, der zumindest ein paar ordentliche Wege parat hat?
> Ich will die Tour auch nicht ins LMB stellen und denke so eine Gruppe mit max. fünf bis sechs Leuten wäre ideal. Dauer: keine Ahnung, vielleicht bis wir fertig sind.
> ...



Hallo Andree, 

frag mal bei Ralf an (norinofu). Als er vor Monaten mit uns die Tageslichttour (15.1.2012) auf unseren Hometrails gemacht hat, sagte er, dass er gerne einmal mit uns seine Ortskundigkeit in den HaBes teilen würde...

Gaaanz vielleicht wäre ich am 10.6. auch dabei. Könnte aber nur mit GPX statt humaner Ortskundigkeit dienen.

Erstmal bis Donnerstag...

Gruss
Christian


----------



## Schoberson (4. Juni 2012)

@ Dustin
Der 09.06. geht bei mir leider nicht. 

@ Chrischan
Ich habe Ralf mal anschrieben, evtl. klappst ja. Danke für den Tipp. Wäre ja cool wenns bei Dir auch passen würde.


----------



## norinofu (4. Juni 2012)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Ich habe Ralf mal anschrieben, evtl. klappst ja. Danke für den Tipp. Wäre ja cool wenns bei Dir auch passen würde.



So langsam muss ich auch selber wieder mal da hin. Die letzte WE war ich immer an der See - Kiten, mein zweiter Zeitvertreib.

Besonders viel war ich dieses Jahr noch nicht auf dem Bike , so dass mir noch etwas Oberschenkelumfang fehlt. Aber so 40 km Trails in 3-4 Stunden sind gerne drin. Ob am WE Biken dran ist entscheidet sich voraussichtlich am Donnerstag. Da ich abends unterwegs bin kann Andree mich anrufen (Nr hat er).
Wenn alles nicht klappt gibt es hier eine schöne 50 km Tour: http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.80575.html

CU on the trail
Ralf


----------



## Schoberson (5. Juni 2012)

Moin Ralf,

vielen Dank für dein Angebot. An eine 3-4 Stundentour hatte ich auch gedacht. Gerne technsich und lang, aber nicht nur reines Tempogebolze.
Wäre doch gut, wenn du bis Freitagmorgen abschätzen könntest ob es bei dir am WE bike oder Board wird. Evtl. haben wir dann noch paar Leuts die mit wollen. Ich würde dann auch eine Startzeit festlegen. Im Moment tendiere ich so auf 14:30 Uhr ab Kärntener Hütte. Aber da bin ich flexibel.

@ all
Falls am Sonntag doch keine eigene Truppe zusammen kommt, kann mir jemand mal den Link zur 11:00 Uhr FB-Gruppe schicken?

Voll Danke und so,
Andree


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spacetime (5. Juni 2012)

Andree mal sehen wie fit ich mit Seb aus dem Deister komme und das Wetter ist. Vielleicht bin ich dabei. 
Um mit der FB Gruppe zu fahren musst du einfach um 11 uhr Kärtner Hütte sein. 

Gruß Phil


----------



## Schoberson (5. Juni 2012)

Hi Phil,

ihr habt ja richtig Blut geleckt, was? Das ist ja auch einfach genial dort.
Viel Spaß im Deister und danke für die Info.


----------



## Spacetime (5. Juni 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/170513862328?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Sollte jemand noch Erstzakkus brauchen oder eine ganze Lampe


----------



## Jpui (5. Juni 2012)

Bei den Versandkosten würde ggf. Eine Sammelbestellung sinn machen.


----------



## Spacetime (5. Juni 2012)

ich brauch keine mehr... hab letzten herbst schon 2 bestellt. War nur ein Tipp


----------



## plattsnacker (5. Juni 2012)

Jpui schrieb:


> Bei den Versandkosten würde ggf. Eine Sammelbestellung sinn machen.



Moin Jungs,
für das Geld würde ich eine mitbestellen wollen.
Da ich in Stormarn wohne, müsste ich aber wieder die Reise nach Mölln zum Zollamt auf mich nehmen. Wäre also einfacher, ein echter Hamburger Jung gäbe die Bestellung auf.

Wer würde das tun wollen ? Natürlich Vorkasse von mir 

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## plattsnacker (5. Juni 2012)

Äy Jungs, lasst mal den Jörgi heute nicht so alleine am Bahnhof rumstehen !
Erst jammern alle nach'ner früheren u. flotteren Runde, und nun ?  0 Anmeldungen in LMB !
Ich kann heute leider nicht, dafür aber Donnerstag umso länger ;-)

Oder leckt ihr alle eure Deister-Wunden ? 


Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## Jpui (5. Juni 2012)

Ich wÃ¤re nachher spontan dabei. 

-ââ

Sorry, falscher Alarm, kann doch nicht.


----------



## NiiLS (5. Juni 2012)

@dustin: ich habe auch noch ein rennrad hier als ich es gekauft habe war ich noch 174cm gross also müsste es passen (fehlt nur der sattel, sattelstangevorhanden, und neue mäntel müssten mal drauf)

@plattsnacker: und mit donnerstag würde ich gerne wieder mitkommen nur ich habe immernoch keine so helle lampe... immernoch meine kleine popel lampe -.-


----------



## norinofu (5. Juni 2012)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Moin Ralf,
> 
> vielen Dank für dein Angebot. An eine 3-4 Stundentour hatte ich auch gedacht. Gerne technsich und lang, aber nicht nur reines Tempogebolze.
> Wäre doch gut, wenn du bis Freitagmorgen abschätzen könntest ob es bei dir am WE bike oder Board wird. Evtl. haben wir dann noch paar Leuts die mit wollen. Ich würde dann auch eine Startzeit festlegen. Im Moment tendiere ich so auf 14:30 Uhr ab Kärntener Hütte. Aber da bin ich flexibel.



Andree, nichts zu danken 
Und was TEMPOGEBOLZE angeht - ich bin keiner von den Marathon-Fritzen. Die sind ja ständig auf der Flucht 

Wenn´s nach mir geht: mäßig rauf und runter laufen lassen. 

Ich käme dann mit der S-Bahn bis Neuwiedenthal - und müsste dann bis KH zurückfahren. Wäre toll, wenn ihr zum Parkplatz auf der Südseite der S-Bahnstation kommen könntet. Dann gehts gleich auf den Trail 

CU
Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (5. Juni 2012)

Hi Ralf,

also doch Bike statt Board?! 
Den Parkplatz an der S-Bahn Neuwiedenthal werde ich schon finden. Je eher es auf den Trail geht, desto besser. 
Wollen wir (im Moment sind "wir" nur du und ich) denn 14:30 Uhr als Startzeit festhalten? 

Für potentielle Mitfahrer aus B-dorf und umzu! Ich hätte noch Platz in meiner Karre.

Andree


----------



## NiiLS (5. Juni 2012)

Das war der 10.6 oder ? Dann bin ich dabei ! Habe ja fleißig trainiert in letzter zeit


----------



## Schoberson (5. Juni 2012)

Hi Nils,

ich kann deine mtb-Künste nicht abschätzen, aber wenn du dir eine vier Stunden Tour zutraust, komm gerne mit.
Wenn du willst, kann ich dir für Donnerstag zum NR meine Ersatzlampe leihen und dann schätzt du danach nochmal ab, ob du am Sonntag mitkommen willst (kannst) oder nicht. 

Andree


----------



## NiiLS (5. Juni 2012)

Ja das können wir gerne machen. Und das wäre Super wenn du sie mir leihen könntest muss mit nurnoch ein Helm organisieren oder kaufen wenn ich irgendwo ein günstigen finde, ich gucke mal nachher wenn ich Zuhause bin. Lackiere gerade noch mit nem Kollegen seine Felgen, dann schreibe ich heute Abend nochmal ins Forum . 

Nils


----------



## Schoberson (5. Juni 2012)

Ja, ohne Helm und funktioniernde Bremsen wird auch keiner mitgenommen. Sowas ist Grundvoraussetzung. 
Den Akku lade ich vorsichtshalber auf und nehme am Do. alles mit.


----------



## NiiLS (5. Juni 2012)

Also ich habe nur hinten ne bremse. Ich habe es noch nicht geschaft ne neue für vorne zu holen. Aber bisher hat mir das keine Probleme gemacht seit dem ich ohne Bremse vorne fahre. Musst du entscheiden ob das geht. Beim letzten Nr bin ich auch ohne Vorderrad Bremse Gefahren.


----------



## Schoberson (6. Juni 2012)

Moin Nils,

ich will ja nicht oberlehrerhaft daherkommen, aber die Vorderradbremse leistet 70% der eigentlichen Bremskraft. Die verbleibenden 30% mögen für das was du bisher gefahren bist ausgereicht haben, aber nicht für die Trails die wir vorhaben zufahren. Es geht hier auch nicht nur um deine eigene Schicherheit. Wenn deine einzige Bremse versagt und du mangelst andere Fahrer oder Fußgänger um, hört der Spaß auf. Also, ganz klare Ansage für Sonntag. Ohne Helm und funktioniernde Bremsen wirst du nicht mitgenommen. 
Den NR am Donnerstag organisiere nicht ich und kann dir die Teilnahme nicht verbieten. Du solltest aus Eigeninteresse dich und dein Bike mit der nötigen Sicherheit ausrüsten.

Ich hoffe du hast dafür Verständnis, dass wir großes Interesse haben, dass alle Fahrer unversehrt die Touren beenden.

Andree


----------



## Jpui (6. Juni 2012)

So geht man heutzutage Gassi:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=dm5B_pyPd20#!


----------



## Drahtesel89 (6. Juni 2012)

Oh ist die süß...

schade, dass mein Hund nicht so schnell ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norinofu (6. Juni 2012)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Hi Ralf,
> 
> also doch Bike statt Board?!
> Den Parkplatz an der S-Bahn Neuwiedenthal werde ich schon finden. Je eher es auf den Trail geht, desto besser.
> Wollen wir (im Moment sind "wir" nur du und ich) denn 14:30 Uhr als Startzeit festhalten?



Jupp, diesmal wieder Bike. S-Bahn Neuwiedenthal ist einfach 2 km hinter KH.

Habe mir mal das Wetter angesehen. Richtung späten Nachmittag soll es am Sonntag ordentlich regnen. Ich bin - zugegeben - ein Schönwetterfahrer, wenn es möglich ist. Und wenn das ganze WE die Sonne scheint fällt es mir schwer, loszubiken wenn der Regen kommt. 

Mir würde Mittags deutlich besser gefallen. Wie ist es denn bei dir / euch alternativ auch mit Samstag? Ich fahre dieses WE beide Tage.

Ralf


----------



## NiiLS (6. Juni 2012)

Also Samstag ist bei mir ziemlich schwer wegen Beachvolleyball finals und wenn es regnet bin ich auch raus weil ich ja noch ziemlich viel fahren muss außerhalb der tour


----------



## Schoberson (6. Juni 2012)

Samstach geht bei mir leider nicht. Am Sonntag kann ich mir jede Uhrzeit einrichten. Wir können auch deutlich früher starten. 

@ Christian und Phil
Ihr wolltet evtl. auch noch mit. Habt ihr, wenn ihr mitfahren könnt, dürft, müsst eine bestimmte Wunschzeit?


----------



## Spacetime (6. Juni 2012)

Hey Andree ich muss mich spontan entscheiden. Je nach dem wie fertig mich seb am Samstag macht


----------



## plattsnacker (7. Juni 2012)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Samstach geht bei mir leider nicht. Am Sonntag kann ich mir jede Uhrzeit einrichten. Wir können auch deutlich früher starten.
> 
> @ Christian und Phil
> Ihr wolltet evtl. auch noch mit. Habt ihr, wenn ihr mitfahren könnt, dürft, müsst eine bestimmte Wunschzeit?



Hi Andree,

bei mir wird es am WoEnde leider nichts. Frühestens im August. Wunschdenken und Realität weichen wieder mal voneinander ab. Einfach zu viel sonstiges um die Ohren...  Schuld ist nicht die Familie 

Dafür heute Abend schön einsauen 

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## NiiLS (7. Juni 2012)

AlsO ich bin jetzt gewappnet! Habe jetzt eine neue bremse, aber mir fehlt noch bremsflussigkeit und Werkzeug -.- also mal gucken ob ich das bis heute Abend alles schaffe :S


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norinofu (7. Juni 2012)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Samstach geht bei mir leider nicht. Am Sonntag kann ich mir jede Uhrzeit einrichten. Wir können auch deutlich früher starten.



Dann lass uns am Sonntag um 1100h an der S-Bahn starten. Je nach Wetterverlauf und auch sonst können wir die Tour jederzeit anpassen.

CU


----------



## NiiLS (7. Juni 2012)

So:
Licht: Dank an Andree
Bremse: Drann nurnoch einbremsen.
Helm: In organisation  

Dann würde ich sagen bis Heute abend Jungs


----------



## Spacetime (7. Juni 2012)

jo bis später ! Wetter passt ja


----------



## rockriderSH (7. Juni 2012)

Hab 'ne fette Erkältung und kann heute Abend leider nicht dabei sein.

Gruß

Olli


----------



## Schoberson (7. Juni 2012)

@ Ralf
Dann sehen wir uns am So. um 11:00 Uhr. Bin mal echt gespannt. Freu mich schon.

@ Nils
Das sind doch mal vernünftige Investitionen. Ich habe für Sonntag noch Platz im Auto. Können wir ja nachher noch abschnacken. Lampe bringe ich mit.

@ Olli
Gute Besserung. Mit dir hätten wir einen neuen Mitfahrerrekord erreicht, oder?

@ Phil
Mit dem guten Wetter hast du Recht... es fängt um 20:00 Uhr an zu regnen 

@ NR
Bis später


----------



## NiiLS (7. Juni 2012)

Also war ja mal wieder richtig gut  ich bin jetzt Zuhause und chrischan magst du nochmal die Tour Posten oder km Anzahl ? Danke


----------



## Schoberson (7. Juni 2012)

Feine Runde heute Abend!


----------



## Spacetime (7. Juni 2012)

Jo war gut! 

Gn8 an alle die ihr Handy vergessen haben auf lautlos zu stellen


----------



## MangoHenry (8. Juni 2012)

Hey, 
endlich konnte ich meine Klasse überreden den nächsten Wandertag in Form einer Radtour zu gestalten. Ich bin für die Planung zuständig und wollte fragen ob ich Vorschläge für Touren habt. Start sollte in Schwarzenbek sein. Einfache Strecke sollte ca. 1-2h sein. Keine großen Steigungen, gerne aber Waldwege etc. Ich dachte dass eine Tour von Schwarzenbek zum Tonteich angemessen sein sollte, da wir bei Ankunft am Ziel noch ein kleines Picknick machen wollen. Habt ihr noch andere Vorschläge oder eine genaue Route zum Tonteich?  Vielen Dank im Vorraus.


----------



## NiiLS (8. Juni 2012)

@Andree ich bin am sonntag nicht dabei bin zu kaputt sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (8. Juni 2012)

MangoHenry schrieb:


> Hey,
> endlich konnte ich meine Klasse überreden den nächsten Wandertag in Form einer Radtour zu gestalten. Ich bin für die Planung zuständig und wollte fragen ob ich Vorschläge für Touren habt. Start sollte in Schwarzenbek sein. Einfache Strecke sollte ca. 1-2h sein. Keine großen Steigungen, gerne aber Waldwege etc. Ich dachte dass eine Tour von Schwarzenbek zum Tonteich angemessen sein sollte, da wir bei Ankunft am Ziel noch ein kleines Picknick machen wollen. Habt ihr noch andere Vorschläge oder eine genaue Route zum Tonteich?  Vielen Dank im Vorraus.


Hallo MangoHenry,
die von uns gefahrenen Strecken sind mit Sicherheit nicht für gewöhnliche Stadtfahrräder geeignet. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass selbst breitere Wanderwege, von uns auch gerne Forstautobahnen genannt, nicht jedermanns, bzw. jederfraus Sache sind. Teilweise sind die Wege etwas sandig, steinig und ab und zu geht auch rauf und runter. Für Ausfahrten mit einer ganzen Klasse würde ich persönlich eher ganz normale, geteerte Radwege empfehlen. Aber wie gesagt, dass ist meine persönliche Meinung. 
Falls du dich doch für Waldwege entscheidest, sind die Strecken im Sachsenwald am besten befahrbar. 

Viel Spaß bei eurem Ausflug, 
Andree


----------



## Schoberson (8. Juni 2012)

Hi Nils,
bei deinem Monsterprogramm am Samstag wunderst mich nicht. Bis zum nächsten Mal.


----------



## Tommessen (10. Juni 2012)

Tach auch,
				und Andree wie wars inne HaBe??*

*UCI MTB World Cup - Fort William, Scotland 				 								 					Live um 15.15Uhr auf redbulltv 				

*Downhill Finals Women and Men Elite*


*http://live.redbull.tv/events/57/uci-uk-dhi/*

bis die Tage Thomas


----------



## Schoberson (10. Juni 2012)

Moinsen,

die Tour fand heute unter erschwerten Bedingungen statt. Zu viel Bier und zuwenig Schlaf, aber sie war großartig!
Vier Stunden Traildröhnung vom feinsten. So wie man sich eine formidable XC-Tour vorstellt.
Racing Ralf, vielen Dank fürs Guiden. Andy, was für ein Zufall, wäre schön mal wieder mit euch zu cruisen.
Andree


----------



## norinofu (10. Juni 2012)

Kann mich den euphorischen Äußerungen von Andree nur anschließen - wobei, das Gelände habe ich ich ja jedes Mal   : 

Ich lade gerade die Filme rüber. Vielleicht schaffe ich noch mal ein paar Szenen zusammen zu stellen. Sonst gibt es die Zusammenfassung in zehn Tagen wenn ich von meiner Messe zurück bin....

Ralf


----------



## gnss (10. Juni 2012)

MangoHenry schrieb:


> Hey,
> endlich konnte ich meine Klasse überreden den nächsten Wandertag in Form einer Radtour zu gestalten. Ich bin für die Planung zuständig und wollte fragen ob ich Vorschläge für Touren habt. Start sollte in Schwarzenbek sein. Einfache Strecke sollte ca. 1-2h sein. Keine großen Steigungen, gerne aber Waldwege etc. Ich dachte dass eine Tour von Schwarzenbek zum Tonteich angemessen sein sollte, da wir bei Ankunft am Ziel noch ein kleines Picknick machen wollen. Habt ihr noch andere Vorschläge oder eine genaue Route zum Tonteich?  Vielen Dank im Vorraus.



Einen Streckenvorschlag findest du im Anhang, 39km, voll Trekkingradtauglich, es ist ein kurzes Stück dabei, dass ich nach mehreren Tagen dauerregen meiden würde, aber im Moment ist das vollkommen unproblematisch. Ansonsten vielleicht zum Freibad nach Geesthacht?


----------



## plattsnacker (11. Juni 2012)

Moin Jungs,

sollte das Wetter am Donnerstag einigermaÃen nett sein, habe ich folgende Idee:

Wir treffen uns zum NR wie gehabt um 20 Uhr an der S-Bahn Reinbek...,

dann fahren wir Ã¼ber Boberger Trails in Richtung Tatenberger Schleuse und weiter Ã¼ber die Kaltehofer Halbinsel rein nach Hamburg.

Ziel ist je nach Lust und Laune entweder bereits die Speicherstadt/Hafencity oder weiter z.B. bis zum Museumshafen oder zur Strandperle in ÃvelgÃ¶nne.

Die ganz Harten kurbeln nach dem einen oder anderen Bierchen den RÃ¼ckweg, die anderen steuern den nÃ¤chstgelegenen S-Bahnhof (Othmarschen, Bahrenfeld oder HH-Altona) an und zahlen 2,85 â¬ bis nach Reinbek.

Die Singletrailtouren gefallen mir zwar wirklich super, aber sie fÃ¶rdern halt nicht gerade den verbalen Austausch untereinander. Deswegen mal etwas "auÃer der Reihe".

Sollte es diese Woche wettertechnisch nicht klappen, oder viele hÃ¤tten dazu Lust aber keine Zeit, sollten wir es nach der Urlaubszeit erneut in Angriff nehmen.

Was meint ihr ?


Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## Spacetime (11. Juni 2012)

gute Idee, ich starte dann von Zuhause und ohne Rad, da ich Donnerstag im Deister bin. Empfehle das Kaisers in der Hafencity, Schnitzel 10â¬, Bier 3-4. 

GruÃ Phil


----------



## Schoberson (11. Juni 2012)

Tach Herr von und zu Plattsnacker,

eine gaaaaaanz entspannte Tour drehen und danach noch'n Bier und / oder Schnitzel vernichten. Topp!

Das gefällt dem dicken Andree.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spacetime (11. Juni 2012)

http://kaisers-hamburg.de/


----------



## plattsnacker (11. Juni 2012)

Spacetime schrieb:


> http://kaisers-hamburg.de/


Kann man da mit durchgeschw... Klamotten auch draußen sitzen, so dass der Rest der Gäste nicht umfällt und man sein Bike auch noch im Auge behält ?


----------



## Spacetime (11. Juni 2012)

jo klar. Schau dir gleich das erste Bild auf der Homepage an


----------



## plattsnacker (11. Juni 2012)

NiiLS schrieb:


> Also war ja mal wieder richtig gut  ich bin jetzt Zuhause und chrischan magst du nochmal die Tour Posten oder km Anzahl ? Danke



Hi Nils,

hier die Daten vom Donnerstag-NR und GPX im Anhang:

29 km
2:12 Std.
13.2 AVG


Gruss
Christian


----------



## shbiker (11. Juni 2012)

Hi Chrischan,

das ist ja mal eine ganz nette Idee. Kleine Ergänzung hierzu:
warum nicht auf einem Freitag, dann können auch die Frühaufsteher mitkommen ohne den nächsten Tag als Qual zu empfinden. Außerdem lässt es sich in der Atmosphäre am Hafen bestimmt ganz nett sitzen und Quatschen, ggf auch ohne Zeitlimit!?

Diesen Donnerstag bin ich übrigens nicht am Start. Meine GROSSE wir süße 17.

Bis denne

Jörg


----------



## norinofu (11. Juni 2012)

norinofu schrieb:


> Ich lade gerade die Filme rüber. Vielleicht schaffe ich noch mal ein paar Szenen zusammen zu stellen.
> Ralf



Puhhhhh, geschafft. Guckst du hier die Tour in den HaBes vom WE 10.6. mit Andree und Andy : http://youtu.be/Yh4D2zp0SZE

Viel Spaß, Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (11. Juni 2012)

Auf dem Video sieht man mal wieder wie schön das hamburger Gebirge ist und an der Atmung hört man wie steil es ist

Viel Erfolg in München, Andree


----------



## nearest2thepin (12. Juni 2012)

Moin Männer,

Chrischans Vorschlag mit der Exkursion zum Heurigen an den Hamburger Elbstrand finde ich klasse, wobei Freitag deutlich kommoder wäre.

Danke für den GPS-Track!

Gruß,
Jan


----------



## rockriderSH (12. Juni 2012)

Moin Mädels,

bin immer noch nicht ganz fit aber der Vorschlag unseres plattsnackers klingt doch wirklich mal super !! Bin auf jeden Fall dabei !! Persönlich würde ich auch Freitag bevorzugen.

Ob ich jetzt Donnerstag schon wieder mit euch eine Vollgasrunde drehen kann halte ich für fraglich. 

Gruß

Olli


----------



## plattsnacker (12. Juni 2012)

Moin Jungs,

tendenziell steht einer Terminverschiebung für den Bier- äh Nightride in dieser Woche von Do auf Fr nichts im Wege. 
Lang- und Ausschläfer bitte anmelden in LMB !!

Startzeit müssten wir aber bei 20 Uhr belassen...



Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## Schoberson (12. Juni 2012)

Moin Altherren Riege,

ich hätte auch am Freitag Zeit und Durst.


----------



## rockriderSH (12. Juni 2012)

Chrischan,

deine Idee finde ich richtig gut und sollte auch schnell in die Tat umgesetzt werden.

Freitag 20:00 Uhr und Olli wäre auch mit dabei !!

Gruß

rockriderSH


----------



## Spacetime (12. Juni 2012)

ich schaffe es Freitag nicht


----------



## plattsnacker (12. Juni 2012)

Spacetime schrieb:


> ich schaffe es Freitag nicht




Da biste schon wieder im Deister am Hüpfen, stimmt's ?

Wann ziehst du um ?



Gruss
C.


----------



## Spacetime (12. Juni 2012)

ne Freitag bin ich in Bayern zu Besuch


----------



## TeeKay82 (12. Juni 2012)

ich bin leider auch nicht dabei...arbeit, arbeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spacetime (12. Juni 2012)

Geh hält ohne Bike nach deiner Arbeit du sack


----------



## Tommessen (12. Juni 2012)

Nabend die Herren

Sonntag stehen bei mir wieder die schönen Trails in den Harburger Bergen an.
Wer lust hat früh aufzustehen, 9 Uhr Kärtner Hütte oder vorher irgendwo treffen und wie immer ein Platz ist auf meinem Fahrradträger frei.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## TeeKay82 (12. Juni 2012)

gern thomas...aber auch da heißt es für mich: arbeit, arbeit!

@phil: guter vorschlag, bin dann auch so 21.30uhr inner city


----------



## Drahtesel89 (12. Juni 2012)

Ich würde Freizag auch zu fuß in die stadt kommen..erstens weil ich noch kein rad hab und zweitens keinen helm. Meinen hats ja zerlegt und hab noch keinen neuen bestellt-hab ja eh kein bike 

Wann wäre treffen denn wo für die fußläufigen? Lust euch alle zu sehen hätte ich allemal

Christoph


----------



## Tommessen (12. Juni 2012)

TeeKay82 schrieb:


> gern thomas...aber auch da heißt es für mich: arbeit, arbeit!
> 
> @phil: guter vorschlag, bin dann auch so 21.30uhr inner city



Glaub du arbeitest zuviel !!!


----------



## TeeKay82 (12. Juni 2012)

Das täuscht thomas!;-)

Chris: du hast du den fullface und dat ghost @ home....also keine faulen ausreden


----------



## mxsilver (13. Juni 2012)

Moin,

am Sonntag um 11.00 Uhr fährt die Facebook-gruppe "Biken ohne berge" vom Frascati Richtung Lauenburg.

ich wollte wohl mitfahren. Kommt noch einer mit??

gruß

Seb


----------



## plattsnacker (13. Juni 2012)

Ach, ja, Freitag, wer, hat, mit, *dem, *Trikot ?!!?


----------



## gnss (13. Juni 2012)

mxsilver schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> am Sonntag um 11.00 Uhr fährt die Facebook-gruppe "Biken ohne berge" vom Frascati Richtung Lauenburg.
> 
> ...



Wenn ich meine Schnodderseuche bis dahin los bin wäre ich dabei. Die Dinger ausm Harz waren übringens sehr geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (13. Juni 2012)

Aus immer wieder gegebenem Anlaß:

Satzzeichen retten Leben


----------



## mxsilver (14. Juni 2012)

gnss schrieb:


> Wenn ich meine Schnodderseuche bis dahin los bin wäre ich dabei. Die Dinger ausm Harz waren übringens sehr geil.



Bist die Brücke auch gefahren? War schon ein geiles feeling da..

@all,

wo fahrt Ihr morgen lang? 
Ich werde dann wohl eher auf dem Weg dazu stoßen..


Gruß

Seb


----------



## plattsnacker (14. Juni 2012)

mxsilver schrieb:


> Bist die Brücke auch gefahren? War schon ein geiles feeling da..
> 
> @all,
> 
> ...



Erst von Ost nach West, nachher dann von West nach Ost.  

Meinst du, das klappt, mit dazustoßen ? Schalte Google-Latitude ein ! 

Startest du zuhause, oder Frascati ?

Bisher habe ich 2 Routen im Kopf:

1. Bergedorf, Weidenbaumsweg, Randersweide, Reitbrooker Mühle, Die Reit, Tatenberger Schleuse, Kaltehofe Halbinsel, Elbbrücken...

2. Bergedorf, Boberg-Trails, Rungedamm, Moorfleeter Elbdeich, Kaltehofe Halbinsel, Elbbrücken...

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## gnss (14. Juni 2012)

mxsilver schrieb:


> Bist die Brücke auch gefahren? War schon ein geiles feeling da..



Ja die hält mich aus, ist ja ein dicker Baumstamm als Stütze drunter.


----------



## plattsnacker (14. Juni 2012)

gnss schrieb:


> Ja die hält mich aus, ist ja ein dicker Baumstamm als Stütze drunter.



Martin, wat is mit dir ? Morgen auf ein Bier ?  Siehe LMB...

Gruss
Christian


----------



## gnss (14. Juni 2012)

Ich bin KZH.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (14. Juni 2012)

Tommessen schrieb:


> Nabend die Herren
> 
> Sonntag stehen bei mir wieder die schönen Trails in den Harburger Bergen an.
> Wer lust hat früh aufzustehen, 9 Uhr Kärtner Hütte oder vorher irgendwo treffen und wie immer ein Platz ist auf meinem Fahrradträger frei.
> ...


Nabend Thomas,

wie lang willst Du am Sonntag fahren? Wenn wir bis Mittag fahren, wäre ich dabei. Viel länger kann ich leider nicht.

Einen sportlichen Gruss von der heimischen Couch, Andree


----------



## Tommessen (14. Juni 2012)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Nabend Thomas,
> 
> wie lang willst Du am Sonntag fahren? Wenn wir bis Mittag fahren, wäre ich dabei. Viel länger kann ich leider nicht.
> 
> Einen sportlichen Gruss von der heimischen Couch, Andree



NaBernd Andree,
jaaa, so zwischen 12-13Uhr sind we wohl durch.

Gruß und viel Spasss morgen Abend Thomas


----------



## Schoberson (15. Juni 2012)

gnss schrieb:


> Ich bin KZH.


Wenn man KZH ist, darf man auch nicht mit dem MTB zum TmT, sonst gibts Stress mit dem AG. 
Gute Besserung!

An alle Mitfahrer heute Abend!

Was füllt ihr denn für die Fahrt in eure Trinkbehälter???

Bis später, Andree


----------



## Spacetime (15. Juni 2012)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/21748/h


ich habs nochmal geschnitten, vielleicht ist das was für unsere Homepage 

Gruß Phil

Viel Spaß Heute !


----------



## Schoberson (15. Juni 2012)

Hi Phil,

bist du heute gar nicht dabei?

Du hattest vom Video noch eine extended Version, bei der du noch samt SWP-Trikot ins Bild springst. Das fände ich richtig gut für die Homepage.


----------



## Spacetime (15. Juni 2012)

Ne bin in Bayern zu Besuch. Die habe ich in die dropbox hochgeladen


----------



## plattsnacker (15. Juni 2012)

Schoberson schrieb:


> ...
> Was füllt ihr denn für die Fahrt in eure Trinkbehälter???
> 
> Bis später, Andree



Regenwasser, wenn ich mit das Radarbild so ansehe:  http://www.wetteronline.de/dldlrad.htm

Gestern im Radio haben sie für heute nachmittags/abends fette unwetterartige Niederschläge vorhergesagt.

Wetteronline sagt allerdings nur "vereinzelt Schauer" vorher.

Sollte UNS das nun auch niederschlagen, oder ziehen wir die Tour trotzdem durch und packen halt Wechselklamotten in den Rucksack ?

Ich wäre ja für Bike+Bier. So jung kommen wir nicht mehr zusammen...

Alternativ könnten wir uns natürlich heute Abend kurzfristig auch "nur" zum ToH entscheiden. Schlage vor, wir lassen es noch etwas auf uns zukommen, und sehen dann weiter...


Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## mittwoch (15. Juni 2012)

Wetter wird eh überbewertet.


Dirk


----------



## plattsnacker (15. Juni 2012)

mittwoch schrieb:


> Wetter wird eh überbewertet.
> 
> 
> Dirk



...sagt der Sommerbiker


----------



## Schoberson (15. Juni 2012)

Wenns Hunde und was auch immer regnen sollte, machen wir eine moderne Form der englische Fahrradtour. Das bedeutet, wir fahren mit den Bikes in der S-Bahn zum Biertrinken und unterwegs können die Leute, die wir normalerweise aufgabeln würden, zusteigen oder sie fahren direkt zur Trinkhalle.

Wo ist denn der geplante Treffpunkt? Das Kaisers in der Hafencity?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (15. Juni 2012)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Wo ist denn der geplante Treffpunkt? Das Kaisers in der Hafencity?



Können wir ja erstmal ansteuern. Auf Kaisers Website steht allerdings 22 Uhr als Ende der Öffnungszeit. Wenn sie uns wirklich rausschmeißen, torkeln wir halt weiter z.B. zum Großneumarkt o.ä. und besuchen Phil


----------



## Jpui (15. Juni 2012)

Ich komme nachher auch.


----------



## Schoberson (15. Juni 2012)

Der Regen scheint gleich weg zusein. Der ist bereits in der Ukraine angekommen


----------



## plattsnacker (15. Juni 2012)

..in der Tat. Nur ztw. gaaanz leichter Nieselregen. Danach immer wieder trocken in Reinbek. Kein Grund S-Bahn zu fahren.

Bis gleich
Chrischan


----------



## plattsnacker (16. Juni 2012)

Hi Jungs,

hier die Daten unserer Bike'n'Beer-Tour von gestern Abend (Freitag):

Dauer  03:17:00 h  
Distanz  61,40 km  
km/h (Mittel)  18.70 km/h  
km/h (Maximum)  45 km/h  

Grober Verlauf: 
Reinbek, Bergedorf-Sande, Boberg-Trails, Mittlerer Landweg, Moorfleeter Deich, Kaltehofe, Entenwerder, Zweibrückenstr/Versmannstr., Hafencity (Sansibar, Marco-Polo-Terrassen) // Rückweg dann doch nicht per Bahn, weil es irgendwie ein alkoholfreies Bier wurde... Naja, gut für die Trainingsstatistik 

GPX-Datei in Anhang ( zu öffnen u.a. mit GoogleEarth )

War sehr nett !   Denke, sowas kann man 1-2 mal im Sommer einstreuen...

Sehr nett fand ich auch unseren neuen Mitfahrer Gerrit    Fühle dich willkommen bei uns und denke dir einen Nickname für hier aus ;-)

N8
Chrischan


----------



## Tommessen (17. Juni 2012)

Moinsen

Wie schauts mit einer frühen Dienstag Tour aus??????

@Andree, war ne schöne Trail Tour, mit ein paar verfahrern der uneinigen Guides 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## shbiker (17. Juni 2012)

Tommessen schrieb:


> Moinsen
> 
> Wie schauts mit einer frühen Dienstag Tour aus??????
> 
> ...



Ich kann heute noch nicht sicher sagen ob ich Dienstag Zeit habe. Wenn stell ich den Termin erst Montag Abend rein. Sieht von der Tendenz her aber eher schlecht aus.

Jörg


----------



## Schoberson (17. Juni 2012)

Moin Thomas,

jo, war ne schöne Tour. Vorallem der verblockte Trail den wir extra nochmal gefahren sind. 

Ich bin die nächsten beiden Wochen komplett nicht dabei. Eine davon muss ich leider, leider mein Bike durch den Thüringer Wald tragen und evtl. stolpere ich auch dort noch in einen Bikepark. Aber ich hoffe es gefällt mir nicht zugut dort, sonst muss ich noch in neue Hardware investieren.

Munter bleiben, Andree


----------



## Drahtesel89 (19. Juni 2012)

Hey Jungs,

findet am Donnerstag ein NR statt? Ich frage deswegen, weil jemand auf unseren Zeitungsartikel reagierte und mich anschrieb. Ich würde ihm vorschlagen Donnerstag mitzufahren wenn er Zeit Lust nen Helm und Licht hat. Da ich jedoch nicht weiß, ob und wann ein NR stattfinden wird, habe ich noch keinen genauen Termin weitergeben können.

Ich fahre nur mit, wenn er auch kommt, weil ich sonst auch ausreichend viel zu tun habe 

Horrido! Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockriderSH (20. Juni 2012)

Moin Mädels,

ich bin diese Woche raus, da ich einen Geschäftstermin am Donnerstag wahrnehmen muss.

Gruß

Olli


----------



## Drahtesel89 (20. Juni 2012)

Da unser neuer Mitfahrer morgen Abend nicht mitfahren wird und ich immernoch keinen neuen Helm habe, melde ich mich auch ab. In den nächsten Wochen stehen Umzug und Klausuren an, sodass ich da auch wenig Zeit haben werde.

Ich wünsche allen Fahrer viel Spass-das Wetter soll ja soweit ganz gut sein.

@Olli: Hoffentlich keine feindliche Übernahme?!  

Beste Grüße, Christoph


----------



## plattsnacker (20. Juni 2012)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Moin Mädels,
> 
> ich bin diese Woche raus, da ich einen Geschäftstermin am Donnerstag wahrnehmen muss.
> 
> ...


Guten Appetit !


----------



## shbiker (20. Juni 2012)

Moin Mädels,

unter Kommunikation verstehe ich zwar ein wenig was anderes, ich habe die Vakanz aber wahrgenommen und einen Nightride für Donnerstag ins LMB sowie auf die HP gestellt. 20.00 Uhr, wie immer.


Bis Morgen
Jörg


----------



## Schoberson (20. Juni 2012)

Nabend Nightcruiser,

man merkt das Urlaubszeit ist und kaum Organisatoren für den NR zugegen sind.
Was haltet ihr davon, in der IG eine Liste zuinstallieren wer, wann einen NR organisieren kann? Wäre ja schon schön wenn nicht neue Teilnehmer völlig umsonst nach Reinbek fahren und betrübt wieder abziehen.

Andree


----------



## shbiker (21. Juni 2012)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Nabend Nightcruiser,
> 
> man merkt das Urlaubszeit ist und kaum Organisatoren für den NR zugegen sind.
> Was haltet ihr davon, in der IG eine Liste zuinstallieren wer, wann einen NR organisieren kann? Wäre ja schon schön wenn nicht neue Teilnehmer völlig umsonst nach Reinbek fahren und betrübt wieder abziehen.
> ...


 
Gute Idee,

könnte die Abstimmung erleichtern.

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (21. Juni 2012)

MAAAAHLZEIT,

ich habe in der IG eine Liste für die NR-Organisation erstellt. Wer Bock und vorallem Zeit hat mitzuwirken, soll reinschauen, sich eintragen, Termin ins LMB stellen und es krachenlassen. 

Immer schön geschmeidig bleiben, Andree


----------



## shbiker (21. Juni 2012)

Schoberson schrieb:


> MAAAAHLZEIT,
> 
> ich habe in der IG eine Liste für die NR-Organisation erstellt. Wer Bock und vorallem Zeit hat mitzuwirken, soll reinschauen, sich eintragen, Termin ins LMB stellen und es krachenlassen.
> 
> Immer schön geschmeidig bleiben, Andree


 

Perfekt,

ich werde dann den Terminkalender ´mal hochnotpeinlich befragen. 

Jörg


----------



## Schoberson (28. Juni 2012)

Tach auch,

heute findet kein geführter Nightride statt. Wir wollen alle den Finaleinzug von Schland sehen ;-) Wer will, darf aber trotzdem radeln. 

Dafür überlege ich am Dienstag um 19:00 Uhr einen traillastigen NR zuorganisieren. 

Ole, Ole, Ole, Ole, Superdeutschland oh nee...


----------



## Tommessen (29. Juni 2012)

Jooo mit Dienstag 19Uhr wär ich dabei.

Aber erstmal Sonntag Morgen durch die Harburger Trails pieken ,
9Uhr Kärtner Hütte,oder vorher treffen.Ein Plätzchen hätt ich frei.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Schoberson (29. Juni 2012)

Hey Thomas,

am Sonntag bin ich leider nicht dabei. Nehmen wir uns also erstmal den Dienstag vor. Soll auch eher gemütlich und was halt so an schwierigen" Passagen dabei ist wird gefahren. Ich dachte erst den Krähen Wald, dann im Gehölz ein paar Runden drehen und dann die Geestkante abgrasen, evtl. bis Escheburg. Dort wartet noch eine ungefahrene Abfahrt

Kopf hoch, an alle Trauernden, nächstes Mal scheitern wir schon in der Qualifikation ;-)


----------



## Tommessen (29. Juni 2012)

Änderung: Start ist um 10Uhr an der Kärtner Hütte.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Tommessen (29. Juni 2012)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Hey Thomas,
> 
> am Sonntag bin ich leider nicht dabei. Nehmen wir uns also erstmal den Dienstag vor. Soll auch eher gemütlich und was halt so an schwierigen" Passagen dabei ist wird gefahren. Ich dachte erst den Krähen Wald, dann im Gehölz ein paar Runden drehen und dann die Geestkante abgrasen, evtl. bis Escheburg. Dort wartet noch eine ungefahrene Abfahrt
> 
> Kopf hoch, an alle Trauernden, nächstes Mal scheitern wir schon in der Qualifikation ;-)



Aaaaahhh, willst die Rampen im Krähenwald springen

Hört sich gut an.


----------



## Schoberson (1. Juli 2012)

Hey Thomas,

hast du die Berge in Harburg plattgebügelt?

Kommst du am Di. nach Reinbek? 

Andree


----------



## Tommessen (1. Juli 2012)

Joooo war wieder cool, 37km feinste, teilweise neue Trails.
Weil: Jemand hat neue Wegweiser für Biker platziert,denen sind wir nachgefahren und sind an einem Hang angekommen, wo diverse Sprünge,
Rampen und ähnliches aus göttlicher Hand erschaffen wurde.

Und dann hamwe noch den Martin auf der Tour getroffen.

Ja S-Bahn Reinbek wie immer oder nich?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Cube10294 (2. Juli 2012)

Hallo liebe Sachenwaldpioniere 
Ich habe nächste Woche Urlaub und wollte fragen ob ein paar von euch Lust haben eine runde in denn Harburger Bergen zu drehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (2. Juli 2012)

Tommessen schrieb:


> Joooo war wieder cool, 37km feinste, teilweise neue Trails.
> Weil: Jemand hat neue Wegweiser für Biker platziert,denen sind wir nachgefahren und sind an einem Hang angekommen, wo diverse Sprünge,
> Rampen und ähnliches aus göttlicher Hand erschaffen wurde.
> 
> ...


Klingt ja nach einer gelungen Tour und hoffe das ich Sonntags mal wieder mitkommen kann.

Bis morgen.


----------



## Schoberson (2. Juli 2012)

Cube10294 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Sachenwaldpioniere
> Ich habe nächste Woche Urlaub und wollte fragen ob ein paar von euch Lust haben eine runde in denn Harburger Bergen zu drehen



Hey,

für die Harburger Berge haben wir keinen festen Termin. Einige fahren mit der Facebook- Truppe Samstags und Sonntags um 11:00 Uhr an der Kärtner Hütte. Andere verabreden sich in anderen Threats und die gänzlich Anderen fahren fast jeden Sonntag zu nachtschlafender Zeit in den HaBes. Einen Spezialisten davon habe ich oben zitiert
Also, entweder direkt hinfahren oder hier ab und zu reinschauen. Irgendwann ergibt sich was.

Dann sach ich mal, bis bald. Andree


----------



## Inspire (2. Juli 2012)

Hey coole Sache, morgen beim frühen Termin bin ich dabei


----------



## Schoberson (4. Juli 2012)

Moin tosamen,

will jemand mit zum Buchholzer MTB - Rennen am 15.07.2012? Ich spiele ernsthaft mit dem Gedanken selbst an den Start zugehen. 

http://www.rsg-nordhei.de/drupal/

Es ist eins der wenigen MTB - Rennen im Norden der Republik und eine tolle Veranstaltung allemal. Auch zum Zuschauen. 

Ach so, war ne coole Runde gestern. Und morgen muss ich aufs andere Knie fallen, dann sind sie wieder gleich dick


----------



## shbiker (4. Juli 2012)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Moin tosamen,
> 
> Ach so, war ne coole Runde gestern. Und morgen muss ich aufs andere Knie fallen, dann sind sie wieder gleich dick



Autsch, 
hoffentlich nichts ernsthaftes. War ja eine spektakuläre Rolle vorwärts gestern.

Gute Besserung

Jörg


----------



## Inspire (4. Juli 2012)

Jo, hat Spaß gemacht gestern!

Hätte evtl Lust bei sowas mal mitzumachen. Hat man da ne Chance im Mittelfeld mitzufahren oder wird man nur in Grund und Boden gefahren? 

Gute Besserung, sah noch gut abgefangen aus


----------



## norinofu (4. Juli 2012)

Schoberson schrieb:


> für die Harburger Berge haben wir keinen festen Termin. Einige fahren mit der Facebook- Truppe Samstags und Sonntags um 11:00 Uhr



Hallo Andree und die Anderen, die Lust haben auf längere Trailtouren in den HaBes. Ich bin dieses WE wieder in der Stadt und fahre am Samstag und Sonntag voraussichtlich jeweils 1200h ab S-Bahn Neuwiedental. Mehr als vier Leute nehme ich aber nicht mit, sonst wird es unübersichtlich.

Übrigens, von den Facebook-Touren hört man Verschiedenes. Ich kann mir kein Urteil erlauben (bin noch nicht mitgefahren) aber das ist wohl eher ´ne Massenveranstaltung wo nichts voran geht... 

CU on the Trail


----------



## Schoberson (4. Juli 2012)

@ Daniel
So wie du gestern den Panzerhügel hoch geballert bist, kannst du meiner Meinung nach irgendwo im Mittelfeld landen. Gegen die Fit****er hat man natürlich keine Schnitte, aber gegen Leute wie mich, die ihre Plautze kaum unters Trikot bekommen schon. Fahr am besten einfach mit. Start ist gegen 14:45 Uhr.
Ich habe übrigens schon mal den letzten Platz gemacht und es war gar nicht schlimm;-)

@ Ralf
Deine Touransagen klingen echt verlockend. Leider bin ich am Wochenende schon verplant. Evtl. klappst am Sonntag, dann würde ich mich bei dir noch melden. 

@ All
Ich kann nur empfehlen bei Ralf mal mitzufahren. Ein perfekter Guide, der jede Wurzel in den HaBes mit Vornamen kennt!


----------



## norinofu (4. Juli 2012)

Schoberson schrieb:


> @ All
> Ich kann nur empfehlen bei Ralf mal mitzufahren. Ein perfekter Guide, der jede Wurzel in den HaBes mit Vornamen kennt!



Vielen Dank für die Blumen - aber wir haben auch ein paar gemeinsame Jahre verbracht und ich liebe sie alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube10294 (4. Juli 2012)

norinofu schrieb:


> Hallo Andree und die Anderen, die Lust haben auf längere Trailtouren in den HaBes. Ich bin dieses WE wieder in der Stadt und fahre am Samstag und Sonntag voraussichtlich jeweils 1200h ab S-Bahn Neuwiedental. Mehr als vier Leute nehme ich aber nicht mit, sonst wird es unübersichtlich.
> 
> 
> 
> CU on the Trail



Hätte auf jeden fall Lust am Sonntag mitzufahren wenn das Wetter mitspielt .
Kenne mich dort aber garnicht aus . 
Würde woll mit dem Auto zur Kärntner Hütte fahren ; wenn man das verbinden könnte wäre natürlich Super


----------



## norinofu (5. Juli 2012)

Cube10294 schrieb:


> Würde woll mit dem Auto zur Kärntner Hütte fahren ; wenn man das verbinden könnte wäre natürlich Super



S-Bahn Neuwiedental ist mit dem Auto nur ein paar Sekunden (knapp 2 km) weiter Richtung Stade - auch direkt an der Straße und auch mit großem Parkplatz.
Da ich mit der S-Bahn aus HH komme, müsste ich sonst die 2 km zurückfahren.

Wegen Wetter und genauer Startzeit am Sonntag können wir uns am Samstag hier noch mal abstimmen. Ich schicke dir sonst auch gern meine Handynummer per PN.

CU, Ralf


----------



## Cube10294 (5. Juli 2012)

norinofu schrieb:


> S-Bahn Neuwiedental ist mit dem Auto nur ein paar Sekunden (knapp 2 km) weiter Richtung Stade - auch direkt an der Straße und auch mit großem Parkplatz.
> Da ich mit der S-Bahn aus HH komme, müsste ich sonst die 2 km zurückfahren.
> 
> Wegen Wetter und genauer Startzeit am Sonntag können wir uns am Samstag hier noch mal abstimmen. Ich schicke dir sonst auch gern meine Handynummer per PN.
> ...


----------



## Cube10294 (5. Juli 2012)

norinofu schrieb:


> S-Bahn Neuwiedental ist mit dem Auto nur ein paar Sekunden (knapp 2 km) weiter Richtung Stade - auch direkt an der Straße und auch mit großem Parkplatz.
> Da ich mit der S-Bahn aus HH komme, müsste ich sonst die 2 km zurückfahren.
> 
> Wegen Wetter und genauer Startzeit am Sonntag können wir uns am Samstag hier noch mal abstimmen. Ich schicke dir sonst auch gern meine Handynummer per PN.
> ...




Dann können wir uns ja auch da treffen 
Ok dann klären wir das Samstag noch ( handynummer wäre gut )


----------



## norinofu (8. Juli 2012)

Cube10294 schrieb:


> Dann können wir uns ja auch da treffen



Die anrollende Regenfront hat uns leider schon nach zwei Stunden wieder aus dem Wald getrieben. War trotzdem ne tolle Tour. Nach dem Regen gestern war der Boden schön griffig.

Hier die Tour für Dennis und wer sonst noch eine Feierabendrunde in den HaBes braucht
Bis nächstes Mal, Ralf 

[tourguide]1048[/tourguide]


----------



## Cube10294 (8. Juli 2012)

Danke für die Kartendaten 
War wirklich eine geile Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norinofu (8. Juli 2012)

Kein Problem. Gerne wieder.


----------



## Spacetime (10. Juli 2012)

Samstag 21.7 Deister, wer ist dabei ? bis jetzt Seb, Phil


----------



## Schoberson (10. Juli 2012)

Schöne Idee. Plan mich mal mit ein! Sage heute Abend aber noch endgültig Bescheid.


----------



## Schoberson (10. Juli 2012)

Jo, geht klar, bin dabei. Kann auch wieder fahren. Chef zahlt ja ;-)


----------



## Spacetime (10. Juli 2012)

Perfekt, mit drei Leuten passen wir rein oder?


----------



## Tommessen (10. Juli 2012)

Hey,würd auch mitkommen wollen .
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Schoberson (10. Juli 2012)

Nabend die Herren,
drei Leute samt Bikes funzt. Bei vier Leuten müssen wir mit zwei Autos fahren oder die Bikes aufs Dach verfrachten, habe aber nicht das entsprechende Equipment dafür.


----------



## HeliusAM (11. Juli 2012)

Spacetime schrieb:


> Samstag 21.7 Deister, wer ist dabei ? bis jetzt Seb, Phil



Hey Jungs , 
da könnten wir mal wieder ne schöne gemeinsame Tour fahren, doch ich bin ab Samstag im Familienurlaub. 
Letzten Samstag war ich mit Rainer im Bikepark Schulenberg, PORNO !
Da sollten wir unbedingt mal gemeinsam hin !

NG Roger


----------



## Spacetime (11. Juli 2012)

Schulenberg lohnt sich also Roger ?

Schade das du keine Zeit hast. Chris und ich werden 22.7-24. Winterberg machen und dann bin ich erst wieder August am Start. Vielleicht dann...

Gruß Phil


----------



## HeliusAM (11. Juli 2012)

Spacetime schrieb:


> Schulenberg lohnt sich also Roger ?
> 
> Schade das du keine Zeit hast. Chris und ich werden 22.7-24. Winterberg machen und dann bin ich erst wieder August am Start. Vielleicht dann...
> 
> Gruß Phil




Schulenberg lohnt sich in jedem Fall  
Beachte aber die Öffnungszeiten auf der Bikepark Homepage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spacetime (12. Juli 2012)

ok Thx für die Info Roger, vielleicht schaffen wir es ja im August mal wieder zusammen zu fahren. 

@ Andree, Tommessen, Seb, mal sehen was sich noch so tut bis zum 21.07

@ Tommessen trainieren !


----------



## mxsilver (12. Juli 2012)

Spacetime schrieb:


> @ Tommessen trainieren !



Hehe, sagt unser Bergaufschieber  ( der lieber leichtere reifen aufzieht, als zu trainieren  )

Duck und weg


----------



## Spacetime (12. Juli 2012)

Hehe, ich habe es geahnt


----------



## HeliusAM (12. Juli 2012)

Spacetime schrieb:


> ok Thx für die Info Roger, vielleicht schaffen wir es ja im August mal wieder zusammen zu fahren.
> 
> @ Andree, Tommessen, Seb, mal sehen was sich noch so tut bis zum 21.07
> 
> @ Tommessen trainieren !




@ Spacetime

bin mit Rainer vom 13. bis 20. August im Harz. Vlt. geht da was !?


----------



## Spacetime (12. Juli 2012)

Könnte klappen, vielleicht komme ich für einen Tag Bikepark mal zu euch.

Ich rufe mal durch sobald ich einen Überblick habe nach meinem Urlaub.


----------



## Schoberson (12. Juli 2012)

Hi Phil, 

mit deinem neuen 20to. Sofa müssen wr dir noch beim Berghochschieben helfen, oder? ;-)


----------



## Spacetime (12. Juli 2012)

ich nehme die Fanes für den Deister


----------



## Tommessen (12. Juli 2012)

Nabend,
wenn jemand lust zum Biken hat,hab noch die kommende Woche Urlaub(Montag paßt nich).

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Schoberson (13. Juli 2012)

Hi Thomas,

was hälst du von Dienstag in den HaBes zucruisen? Würde direkt von der Arbeit dort hinkommen und könnten gegen 17:30 los rocken.

Andree


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tommessen (13. Juli 2012)

Hi Andree,
dat hört sich jut an,mok wie.Ma hören was der Günther sacht,
vielleicht macht er den Guide. Er hat 17Uhr schicht.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Schoberson (13. Juli 2012)

Tipp Topp,
dann sehen wir uns am Dienstag um 17:30 an der Kärntner Hütte. Und wenn Günni keine Zeit hat, schließen wir uns der langsamen D.O.D.-Runde an


----------



## Tommessen (13. Juli 2012)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Tipp Topp,
> dann sehen wir uns am Dienstag um 17:30 an der Kärntner Hütte. Und wenn Günni keine Zeit hat, schließen wir uns der langsamen D.O.D.-Runde an



Joooo,

Onkel Günther is Dienstag dabei und macht den Gido


----------



## Spacetime (13. Juli 2012)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## BigHart (14. Juli 2012)

Moin,
würd mich zum ersten mal mit einklinken. Wie siehts denn bei euch so km technisch aus. Um mir das Lesen von über 100 Seiten zu sparen, frage ich jetzt einfach mal so nach .

Würd mich freuen wenns klappt


----------



## Schoberson (15. Juli 2012)

BigHart schrieb:


> Moin,
> würd mich zum ersten mal mit einklinken. Wie siehts denn bei euch so km technisch aus. Um mir das Lesen von über 100 Seiten zu sparen, frage ich jetzt einfach mal so nach .
> 
> Würd mich freuen wenns klappt



Hey,
gewöhnlich fahren wir alle sich bietenden Wege im Hamburger Osten. Also eher Tourencharakter mit technischen Passagen. Was zu schwierig ist, kann umfahren werden. Fahr am besten mal mit. Wo und wann wir fahren findest du hier. 

Andree


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigHart (15. Juli 2012)

Alles klar naja ich meinte eigentlich wieviele Kilometer ihr im Schnitt bewältigt. Muss ja schauen ob ich das Pensum überhaupt schaffe. Ist ja auch egal ich werde mich am Dienstag mit einklinken solang es nicht aus Eimern regnet.


----------



## Schoberson (15. Juli 2012)

Oh sorry,
wir fahren normalerweise 2 Stunden, also irgendwas um die 30 km. Keine Sorge. Der Langsamste bestimmt das Tempo und Keiner wird im Wald zurück gelassen.

Bis dann, Andree


----------



## BigHart (15. Juli 2012)

Das klingt super!!!

Ich hab grad mitbekommen das ich mit dem Auto kommen muss... in der S-Bahn isses ja in der Zeit nicht erlaubt das Bike mitzunehmen , sonst kanns ein teuerer Spaß werden.

Also dann bis Dienstag


----------



## Spacetime (16. Juli 2012)

Kärnterner Hütte oder ? 17:30 ? ich beeile mich


----------



## Schoberson (16. Juli 2012)

Spacetime schrieb:


> Kärnterner Hütte oder ? 17:30 ? ich beeile mich


Jo. Ruf mich an wenns bei dir später werden sollte. Notfalls drehen wir eine kleine Runde oder trinken schonmal das erste Bier.


----------



## Drahtesel89 (16. Juli 2012)

Zum Thema trinken das erste Bier...ich habe ja gerade in den Ergebnislisten aus Buchholz deinen Namen gefunden. Unter Hobby-Senioren?!  Was ist da denn los?! U19 war wohl voll?


----------



## Schoberson (16. Juli 2012)

Habe ich den letzten Platz denn verteidigt? Habe noch nicht nachgesehen. Aber ich fand es sehr schmeichelhaft, als ich gefragt wurde ob ich U30 oder Ü30 fahren wolle.


----------



## Spacetime (16. Juli 2012)

@ Andree HAHA ( konnte ich mir einfach nicht verkneifen  )


----------



## Schoberson (16. Juli 2012)

Geil. Rote Laterne! Kann nicht jeder von sich behaupten;-)


----------



## Drahtesel89 (16. Juli 2012)

Aber ich finde es gut, dass du wenigstens kein Team angegeben hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (16. Juli 2012)

BigHart schrieb:


> Ich hab grad mitbekommen das ich mit dem Auto kommen muss... in der S-Bahn isses ja in der Zeit nicht erlaubt das Bike mitzunehmen , sonst kanns ein teuerer Spaß werden.



Es sind Ferien.


> Während der Hamburger Sommerferien dürfen Fahrräder in den U-, S- und A-Bahnen ganztägig kostenlos mitgenommen werden. Die Aufhebung der Sperrzeiten für die Fahrradmitnahme ist aufgrund des schwächeren Berufsverkehrs während der Ferien möglich.


 HVV


----------



## BigHart (16. Juli 2012)

Danke 

das ist mir heute auch aufgefallen... nur nach den Ferien muss ich schauen wie ich das umsetze.

Bis morgen


----------



## BigHart (16. Juli 2012)

Meine Fresse hab ich einen Kugelkopf  grad gefühlte 1000 Helme aufgehabt.... der einzige der gut passte und gut saß war ein Uvex für 100 Euro... Prost Mahlzeit.

Ich hoffe ich werde auf Grund der fehlenden Kopfbekleidung nicht aus der Runde ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Drahtesel89 (16. Juli 2012)

Hey Adrian,

da muss ich dir leider den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen. Ohne Helm ist eine Mitfahrt ausgeschlossen...

Und ich bin der Meinung, dass 100,- für einen Helm in Ordnung sind. Spätestens wenn du ihn brauchst, wirst du froh sein, dass du nen anständigen Helm hast (ich rede da aus Erfahrung  )

Ich selbst habe heut ein Paket mit Helmen bekommen und habe aufprobiert und den Giro Hex für gut befunden. Nur leider hab ich noch kein Ride.. :/

Grüße, Christoph

PS. Schau doch mal beim HS Bike Discount, vllt ist einer der von dir aufprobierten Helme ja dort im Angebot. Ich glaube die hatten einige reduziert.


----------



## BigHart (16. Juli 2012)

Tja Kollege,

den hab ich dann trotzdem nicht bis morgen. Und wie du schon gesagt hast sprichst du aus Erfahrung und hast selbst lang keinen getragen.

Morgen ist schließlich nur eine kurze Runde und im Endeffekt diehnt diese mir um ein paar Leute kennen zu lernen. Ich würde den Helm ehh nur für die Touren nutzen und nirgends anders.

Wenn das jetzt tatsächlich das letzte Wort sein sollte bin ich dann morgen nicht dabei und wanns dazu kommen sollte weis ich auch noch nicht (bis mein Kugelkopf einen Helm gefunden hat den man auch bezahlen kann). 

So du hast das letzte Wort.


----------



## Jpui (16. Juli 2012)

Dabei handelt es sich um einen allgemeinen Gruppenkonsens:

Kein Helm - Keine Tour


Wieviele verschiedene Marken hast du ausprobiert? Fahrradhändler sind da ja meist sehr spezialisiert.


----------



## Drahtesel89 (16. Juli 2012)

Nein, das hieß nicht, dass ich lange Zeit ohne gefahren bin. Sondern das ich Stürze hatte, die die Helme nicht überlebt haben.. Aber dafür ist mir nichts passiert. Dafür ist der Helm da.

Gegenbeispiel. Im Deister hatte ich leider den falschen Helm auf, bin ungünstig gelandet und  wurde noch mit dem Krankenwagen aus dem Wald gekarrt und in die Notaufnahme gefahren. Das Ende vom Lied war ein Schädel-Hirn-Trauma, Verdacht auf Kieferbruch, der sich aber Gott sei Dank nicht bestätigt hat und einige Kleinigkeiten am Körper (wo der Helm ja bekanntlich nicht schützt)

Das mit dem nicht fahren ohne Helm ist ein Grundsatz bei uns und es tut mir Leid dir das so sagen zu müssen,aber ohne geht nicht. Denn wenn du stürzt und dir passiert was, dann kann das rechtlich unangenehme Folgen haben. (Ohne jetzt den Vati-Zeigefinger rausholen zu wollen) 

Und ein Helm sieht bei mir auch immer blöde aus. Sehe immer aus wie der Pilz-Kopf von Mario Bros. aber so ist das dann. Funktionalität geht vor Style.

*Bevormundung Ende* 

Christoph


----------



## BigHart (16. Juli 2012)

Ich hab alles durchgenommen. War bei Fahrrad XXL in Bergedorf.

Alpina, Scott, Uvex, Carver, Giro meine Fresse wieso sehen alle so verdammt Panne aus außer der für 100 Euro


----------



## Drahtesel89 (16. Juli 2012)

Das ist bei Helmen nun mal so. Versuch den BOC mal noch, die haben an Helmen auch relativ viel Auswahl. Einer ist z.B. auf dem Friedrich-Ebert-Damm, dass sollte bei dir in der Nähe sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (16. Juli 2012)

Hey Adrian, 
dann übernehme ich das letzte Wort. Chris hat völlig Recht und daran wird auch nicht gerüttelt.  Zum Glück habe ich auch eine XXL- Birne und bringe dir meinen alten Helm mit. Der wird dir passen. Ganz sicher! Wenns dir dann die Tour gefallen hat, kaufst dir einen oder eben nicht ;-)

Bis morgen, Andree


----------



## BigHart (16. Juli 2012)

Das nenn ich mal kein Problem sondern ne super nette Lösung !!!
Vielen Dank also dann bis morgen


----------



## Drahtesel89 (16. Juli 2012)

Das ist doch eine super Idee. 

was ist denn nun mit dem 24 Std Rennen? Gibts dazu ne Ausschreibung bzw am besten nen Link für mich faulen Mensch?

@Andree: Phil und ich planen auch die Teilnahme an einem Enduro-Rennen nächstes Jahr. Seb fährt sicher auch mit, so wie ich ihn kenne. Und Tom hat sicher auch Lust  Ich glaube dich kann sowas auch ansprechen. Bisher haben wir an das Enduro-Rennen im Erzgebirge gedacht, da alles leider sehr weit weg ist und neben Port du Soleil und Norditalien das Erzgebirge ja fast ein Katzensprung ist


----------



## "Joker" (16. Juli 2012)

@ Adrian

deute ich dein Profilbild richtig, hast du uns bei Facebook auch schon entdeckt - vielen Dank fürs Anklicken dann schonmal  

Bzgl. des Helmes kannst du dir mal, bspw. bei BMO, die Modelle von Kali ansehen. Ich habe mich vor kurzem auch nach einem neuen Helm umsehen müssen und meine Wahl fiel auf den Kali Chakra Plus. Der Helm sitzt gut, lässt sich anständig festzurren und hat einen anständigen Preis. Vielleicht gefällt er dir ja.

@ alle anderen...

Klingt hier ja fast so, als wäret ihr nur noch in fremdem Terrain unterwegs, wird der Sachsenwald denn eigentlich noch beehrt  In zwei Wochen ist Schicht im Schacht mit meiner Diplomarbeit und ab dann denke ich mal über mein konditionsloses Comeback nach. Bis dahin schrubbe ich noch ein paar Kilometer auf dem Deich ab.

Viel Spaß bei allen kommenden Ausfahrten.

Grüße, Marco


----------



## BigHart (16. Juli 2012)

Jap ich hab euch geliked schon allein weil Christoph auf meine Nachricht ne nette Antwort zurückgeschrieben hatte und mir das sofort sympatisch war


----------



## plattsnacker (17. Juli 2012)

Moin Jungs !

Plane am nächsten Dienstag (24.7.) ab ca. 17 Uhr eine gemütliche Tour von 2-3 Std. in den Harburger Bergen. Kommt jemand mit ?  Evtl. gemeinsam mit der D.O.D.-Gruppe.

@Marco:
Viel Erfolg beim Abschluß der Diplomarbeit !!  Ich werde den Sachsenwald nach meinem Urlaub wieder gemeinsam mit dir/euch beehren, keine Sorge !
Bin dann auch fast ohne Kondition. Im Urlaub gab's dafür bisher dank des reichlich wechselhaften Wetters fast täglich genug Wind zum Surfen in Dänemark u. auf Sylt...

Bis demnächst

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spacetime (17. Juli 2012)

Chris und ich sind Winterberg Bikepark


----------



## Schoberson (17. Juli 2012)

@ Chris
Beim Endurorennen wäre ich dabei. Das Rennen im Harz finde  ich eher unspektakulär, also ab ins Erzgebirge. Hast du mal einen Link oder sonstige Infos.
Wann gibts dich denn wieder mit fahrbarem Untersatz?

@ Marco
Von mir natürlich auch viel Glück.

@ Chrischan
Noch einen schönen Resturlaub und bis bald aufm Trail. Wegen nächsten Dienstag: Ich schaffe es erst gegen 17:30. Wäre das auch O.K. ?


----------



## Spacetime (17. Juli 2012)

http://www.madmission.de/mad-east-challenge-500/infos/mad-east-enduro/


----------



## Spacetime (17. Juli 2012)

Leider sind die Enduro Rennen hier alle in den Alpen, aber ich werde wohl eins davon nächstes Jahr bestreiten

[ame="http://vimeo.com/16202445"]Caidom 2010 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## BigHart (17. Juli 2012)

Danke an alle die heute mitwaren. Hat mich gefreut euch kennen zu lernen und freue mich bald auf eine Wiederholung. Obwohl ich glaube das ich mit Abstand der jüngste war hat es richtig viel Spaß gemacht.

Danke nochmal an Andree für den Helmverleih.


----------



## Drahtesel89 (17. Juli 2012)

@Andree: mein Assistent hat den Link gepostet  
Zum Bike: auf der Rechnung steht frühester Liefertermin Ende Juli, aber gibt wohl rund 4 Wochen Verzögerung..Aber sobald das Paket da ist bin ich aufm Trail und Dienstags und Donnerstags auch wieder mit dabei


----------



## Drahtesel89 (17. Juli 2012)

Geiles Video Phil...ich will auch sowas machen


----------



## plattsnacker (17. Juli 2012)

Schoberson schrieb:


> ...
> @ Chrischan
> Noch einen schönen Resturlaub und bis bald aufm Trail. Wegen nächsten Dienstag: Ich schaffe es erst gegen 17:30. Wäre das auch O.K. ?



Ja, habe open end Zeit, sollte nur kein NR werden 

@Ralf M. : Wie sieht's mit dir in der Woche aus ?  Habe gehört, du kannst dort so gut guiden 

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## Schoberson (17. Juli 2012)

Feine Runde Trailmaster Martin. Danke fürs Guiden, bin wirklich überrascht was für geile Trails die HaBes zieren. 
@ Adrian
Bis zum nächsten Mal, Gruß von den alten Säcken;-)
@ Chrischan
17:30 Uhr! Tipp Topp. Bin dabei.
@ Chris und Assistenz
Leider funzt das Video nicht. 
Aber was ich auf der Homepage von Mad East gesehen, ist schon heftig. Evtl. etwas zu heftig für mich... noch. Wer weiss, wies nächstes Jahr aussieht.


----------



## Drahtesel89 (18. Juli 2012)

ehm..was hast du dir auf der HP von MadEast denn angeschaut? Ich find die Bilder in den Gallerien sind alle sehr harmlos. Da siehts zum Teil ja eher wie ein XC Rennen aus. Zumindest wenn man schaut mit welchem Equipment da manche starten. Also Hardtail und Clicks z.b...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (18. Juli 2012)

Das Rennen besteht aus mehreren Teilen. Klar, die CC-Prüfungen sind harmlos, ich meinte auch eher den Teil des Rennes mit Rampen und Gedöns. Da fährt keiner mit mit einem Hardtail runter und viele sind mit Fullface und Co. unterwegs. Bei dem Part habe ich schon Respekt, aber ich gebe dir Recht, es ist alles fahrbar. 

Ich sage dann hiermit offiziell zu und komme mit.

R.I.P. 
Andree


----------



## Spacetime (18. Juli 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nA97JJdvm44"]Mad East Enduro WP 5 Altenberg 23.06.2012      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Das waäre eine Stage


----------



## Drahtesel89 (18. Juli 2012)

Jetzt haben wir Andree da, wo wir ihn haben wollen


----------



## Schoberson (18. Juli 2012)

Ich komme mit! Ob ich mit fahre steht noch in den Sternen
Es ist wirklich alles fahrbar, nur dauerst bei mir eben etwas länger und werde schlimmstenfalls Letzter. Aber darin habe ich Erfahrung.


----------



## Drahtesel89 (18. Juli 2012)

Andree mach dir mal nicht so einen Kopf  wir haben sowas auch noch nie gemacht und ich hab auch kaum ne Ahnung worauf ich mich einlasse. Ausser das ich ab und an mal nen Fullface Helm aufhabe


----------



## mxsilver (18. Juli 2012)

Männerurlaub


----------



## Drahtesel89 (18. Juli 2012)

Klingt so, ja. Naja Phil und ich werden ab Sonntag erstmal zwei Bikeparks abgrasen. DAS wird schonmal ein Männerurlaub


----------



## Schoberson (19. Juli 2012)

*NIGHTRIDE FÜR HEUTE ABGESAGT*

Tach auch,

mir ist heute zu warm, kein Regen und das Schlimmste ist, es soll nicht mal gewittern. Das Wetter ist einfach zu gut und daher sage ich für heute Abend ab. 

Munter bleiben, Andree


----------



## Spacetime (19. Juli 2012)

Können uns ja im Beachclub treffen und Gin-Tonics in der Sonne trinken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (19. Juli 2012)

Spacetime schrieb:


> Können uns ja im Beachclub treffen und Gin-Tonics in der Sonne trinken.


Sorry, schon alles weg gesoffen.


----------



## Drahtesel89 (19. Juli 2012)

Sehr schönes Video wie ich finde und vorallem die Gedenkminute finde ich gerade im Moment sehr passend 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/22334/h?utm_source=embedded_video&utm_content=22334


----------



## BigHart (20. Juli 2012)

Moin,

ich wollt mal fragen ob es von euch ein paar Leute gibt die direkt in Hamburg wohnen. Ich bin immer mal so mit dem Radl unterwegs (meist allein) und würd mich hin und wieder über eine sportliche Begleitung freuen.

Gruß


----------



## Spacetime (20. Juli 2012)

hey adrian, wie schon gesagt zum Nighride nach Reinbek kann ich dich mitnehmen. Werde aber erst nach meinem Urlaub wieder können. 
Bin bis zum 5.8. im Sommer


----------



## BigHart (20. Juli 2012)

Ja das klingt gut. Ich brauch auch erst eine Lampe und ein Helm . 

Ich wollte eigentlich nur wissen ob es bei euch Leute gibt die direkt in HH wohnen. Ich bin ja auch mal außerhalb der Pioniere unterwegs.. am Kanal nach Volksdorf usw...

Aber wie es scheint wohnt ihr alle auf der anderen Seite der Elbe


----------



## Spacetime (20. Juli 2012)

ich fahre eigentlich nur im Gelände oder ins Büro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jpui (20. Juli 2012)

Ich wohn in Meiendorf um d müsste bald vermehrt zeit fürs birken finden.


----------



## Drahtesel89 (20. Juli 2012)

Habe gerade erfahren, dass der Bergamont Crossduathlon wieder stattfindet dieses Jahr. Hat denn ein Pionier Kraft und Lust daran teilzunehmen?

Samstag 29.09.2012--> 7,5km laufen-23km MTB-3,5km laufen

http://www.bergamont-crossduathlon.de/

Ich werde wohl mitmachen


----------



## plattsnacker (20. Juli 2012)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> Habe gerade erfahren, dass der Bergamont Crossduathlon wieder stattfindet dieses Jahr. Hat denn ein Pionier Kraft und Lust daran teilzunehmen?
> 
> Samstag 29.09.2012--> 7,5km laufen-23km MTB-3,5km laufen
> 
> ...



Hi Christoph,
das passt ja exakt in meine bisherige Trainingsstatistik 
Hätte riesiges Interesse. Mal sehen, was dazwischen kommt...

Gruss
Christian


----------



## plattsnacker (21. Juli 2012)

[email protected],

nächste Woche findet der Nightride am Donnerstag wieder statt. Ich bin aus dem Urlaub zurück, also ist auch wieder gutes Wetter in und um Reinbek   Sorry für die vergangenen Wochen, aber ich kann nicht überall sein...
LMB und Website SWP sind mit dem Termin gefüttert.

Bereits am Dienstag plane ich (bisher mit Nils und Andree) eine Tour in den Harburger Bergen. Start voraussichtlich 17:30 Uhr an der Kärtner Hütte.
Guide und weitere Fahrer dringend gesucht  

Evtl. schließen wir uns der D.O.D.-Gruppe an, welche um 18:30 Uhr startet.


Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## BigHart (21. Juli 2012)

Dienstag wär ich wieder dabei wenns wieder ne möglichkeit gäbe mich nach 10 Km zu entlassen


----------



## plattsnacker (21. Juli 2012)

BigHart schrieb:


> Dienstag wär ich wieder dabei wenns wieder ne möglichkeit gäbe mich nach 10 Km zu entlassen


Meinst du damit meine geplante HarburgerBerge-Tour ? Sicherlich unsere Dienstagsrunde mit Start in Reinbek, oder ?

Gruss
Christian


----------



## Schoberson (21. Juli 2012)

Guten Morgen,
schon alle wach;-)

Nee, gemeint ist die Tour, wie letzte Woche in den HaBes. 
Wenn wir bei der d.o.d.-Truppe mitfahren, müssen wir uns schinden. Die sind wirklich schnell.


----------



## Drahtesel89 (21. Juli 2012)

Christian, das klingt doch super  ich muss auch noch schauen wie ich es konkret mache, da ich an dem WE kein Auto habe, aber vllt bekommen wir ja ne Fahrgemeinschaft hin. Wir werden ja nicht die einzigen hier sein, die sowas machen wollen.

Viel Spass mit der DOD Runde....da war ich einmal bei und dachte ich hätte meine Beine unterwegs verloren...


----------



## BigHart (21. Juli 2012)

Jap genau Andree,

wenns so eine Runde wie letzte Woche wird bin ich dabei, kann man eigenes Tempo finden und kann mich bei Gelegenheit ausklinken. Konditionell kann ich ja noch längst nicht mithalten.

@Christian na super dann verreck ich mit Sicherheit also sei froh das du nur die Beine verlierst 

LG Adrian


----------



## plattsnacker (21. Juli 2012)

Ok, ok, ich lasse es am Dienstag mit der flotten D.O.D.-Runde.

@Andree etc.:  Würde dann gern gemütlich/entspannt die HaBes genießen, da ich es dorthin nicht so oft schaffe. Deswegen würde ich gern so früh starten, dass der Ausflug dorthin lohnt, und wir trotzdem kein Licht benötigen... Ich denke da so an die damals von Ralf gepostete 50 km-Runde.

Wer wäre noch dabei ?

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mindhack (22. Juli 2012)

Hi Christian.

Welche Uhrzeit steht denn an ?

50 km hört sich gut an  Ist man in den Hamburger Bergen besser mit nem Fully oder Hardtail bedient ?

Gruss Sören


----------



## Drahtesel89 (22. Juli 2012)

Hallo Sören,

Ich denke mit nen leichten Fully bist du gut beraten. Kannst natürlich auch alles aufm Hardtail abstrampeln, aber einer 50km Tour lohnt sich das Fully schon.

Christoph


----------



## Schoberson (22. Juli 2012)

Moin Chrischan,
ich schaffe es evtl. schon um 17:15. Früher ist bei mir leider nicht möglich. Hoffe es ist dir nicht zu spät. 
Evtl. klinken sich noch Thomas und Günni ein, dann hätten wir sogar noch einen Guide. 

@ P&C
Viel Spaß in den Bikeparks, wird bestimmt genial. 

@ Deisterfahrer von gestern
War nahezu eine perfekte Tour für mich. Nicht zuviele Rampen und stattdessen viele technische Abfahrten. Können wir gerne öfter machen. Anderthalb Stunden Fahrzeit ist dafür echt verträglich.


----------



## plattsnacker (22. Juli 2012)

Mindhack schrieb:


> Hi Christian.
> 
> Welche Uhrzeit steht denn an ?
> 
> ...



Hi Sören,
Hi Andree, 
hi @ all,

ich werde um ca. 17 Uhr an der KH aufkreuzen. 
Start dann zwischen 17:15 Uhr und 17:30 Uhr, wenn alle ohne Hetzerei angekommen sind.

Bin wie folgt vor Ort erreichbar:
NullEinsSiebenEinsSiebenAchtEinsSiebenZwoNeunVier
(weißes, etwas größeres  Auto, schwarzes Canyon Nerve)

Damit ich weiß, ob wir vollzählig sind und starten können, bitte unter LMB anmelden.



Freue mich !  Bis Dienstag !

Chrischan


----------



## tmf_superhero (22. Juli 2012)

@Hamburger Jungs:

war eine nette Tour, in der Tat.

Auch mal Strecken gefahren, die ich noch nie gefahren bin. Und das will im Deister schon was heißen ^^


----------



## Schoberson (22. Juli 2012)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> @Hamburger Jungs:
> 
> war eine nette Tour, in der Tat.
> 
> Auch mal Strecken gefahren, die ich noch nie gefahren bin. Und das will im Deister schon was heißen ^^



Wenn die Bauarbeiter weiterhin so fleißig sind, gibt es bald mehr Trails als Forstautobahnen. Bin immer noch davon überwältigt, was ihr da geschaffen habt.
Gute Besserung für dein Knie und sonstige Blessuren. 

Bis zu nächsten Mal, Andree


----------



## Tommessen (22. Juli 2012)

Tach die Herren,
War gestern ne coole Tour(trotz der vielen Schiebepassagen).
Auch vor mir ein dank fürs Guiden.
Der SCHLAMMSPRINGER 

@ Dienstag Habes Fahrer: Günni der Guide und ich sind auch dabei.
    Also is dann 17.15Uhr treffen?!


----------



## plattsnacker (23. Juli 2012)

Tommessen schrieb:


> Tach die Herren,
> War gestern ne coole Tour(trotz der vielen Schiebepassagen).
> Auch vor mir ein dank fürs Guiden.
> Der SCHLAMMSPRINGER
> ...



Hi Thomas,

ja, 17:15 Uhr Treffen an der Kärntner Hütte.

Klasse, das nicht nur Garmin guiden wird 

P.S. Könnte ohne Probleme jemanden incl. Bike mit zurück nach Reinbek nehmen. Hin komme ich direkt vom Büro.



Bis morgen dann...

Chrischan


----------



## plattsnacker (23. Juli 2012)

Moinsen Mädels,

fahre heute Abend eine kleine Heimatrunde zur Wiedererlangung der MTB-Kompetenzen mit Blick auf die morgige Tour. Start bisher in der Schatzkammer, Reinbek.

Wer Lust hat, mitzufahren, meldet sich bei mir bis 18:30 Uhr unter 
NullEinsSiebenEinsSiebenAchtEinsSiebenZwoNeunVier, oder hier, oder WhatsApp...

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigHart (23. Juli 2012)

Moin,

mich hats krankheitstechnisch erwischt und bin morgen nicht dabei... 

bis zum nächsten Mal


----------



## plattsnacker (24. Juli 2012)

BigHart schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> mich hats krankheitstechnisch erwischt und bin morgen nicht dabei...
> 
> bis zum nächsten Mal



Dann mal gute Besserung ! 
Wenn du Donnerstag bereits wieder fit sein solltest, komm' gern zu unserem Nightride mit Start in Reinbek (Sophienstr.7) um 20 Uhr vorbei.

Nächste Woche bin ich nochmal raus, danach wird der Nightride aus meiner Sicht wieder regelmäßig Do/20 Uhr stattfinden.

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## plattsnacker (24. Juli 2012)

Schlage für den nächsten ToH (Treffen ohne Helm) vor, dass ich den Beamer mitbringe und die jungen, wilden Bikepark-Besucher bis dahin ihr GoPro-Material aufbereitet haben.
Was ich da so in WhatsApp lese (Drops >2m etc.), macht mich schon neugierig. Auch wenn ich sowas nie machen werde...

Gruss
C.


----------



## Schoberson (24. Juli 2012)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Nächste Woche bin ich nochmal raus, danach wird der Nightride aus meiner Sicht wieder regelmäßig Do/20 Uhr stattfinden.
> 
> Gruss
> Chrischan


Ich organisiere dann nächste Woche den NR. 

Bis später an der KH.


----------



## gnss (25. Juli 2012)

Kann mir jemand bitte den Track vom letzten Deisterausflug schicken?


----------



## Spacetime (25. Juli 2012)

hat glaube ich keiner aufgezeichnet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (25. Juli 2012)

Phil, wieder zuhause?
Hat Spaß gemacht, oder? Beide noch heile?


----------



## Spacetime (25. Juli 2012)

Jo war klasse ! Handy gerade zur rep. ich melde mich heute Abend noch bei dir.


----------



## Drahtesel89 (25. Juli 2012)

Aber hat richtig Spass gemacht Steffen  bis bald im Deister


----------



## Schoberson (25. Juli 2012)

gnss schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand bitte den Track vom letzten Deisterausflug schicken?


Nee, leider nicht. Wir haben uns einfach an die Hinterräder der Deisterjungs gehängt und sind die Trails abgesurft. Es hat keiner von uns was aufgezeichnet. Dann musst du wohl oder übel nächstes Mal mitkommen;-)


----------



## plattsnacker (26. Juli 2012)

Moin Andree, Thomas, Günni,

hier unser GPX-Track vom Dienstag in den Harburger Bergen:

Fahrzeit:  02:15:00 h
Distanz:   27,90 km 

( Nach Entpacken zu betrachten u.a. mit GoogleEarth )

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## "Joker" (26. Juli 2012)

Super - wieder ein klasse Track mehr für die Sammlung.

Ich war heute auch in den HaBes...zum Hängebauchschweinstreicheln  

Grüße an alle, Marco


----------



## Drahtesel89 (26. Juli 2012)

Wer hat dich denn gestreichelt Marco? 

Grüße vom Hängebauchkollegen


----------



## "Joker" (27. Juli 2012)

Da sagst du was...und ich habe mich schon gewundert, warum mir die ganzen Kinder diese kleinen Pellets hingeschmissen haben


----------



## plattsnacker (27. Juli 2012)

Moin Jungs,

hier *im Anhang* unser ( bereinigter  ) *Track *vom gestrigen Nightride mit Olli, Gerrit und Hendrik:

Verlauf: Bahnhof Reinbek, Vorwerksbusch(VWB), Silk, Wurzeltrail Sachsenwald bis Rotenbek (Weg Nr."13" und "X-Weg"), Schlangentrail in Friedrichsruh (Die "6"), Billetrail (X-Weg), Schloß Reinbek


Fahrzeit: 02:41:00 h
Distanz: 39 km
AVG: 14.5 km/h
Wild: 1x Hirsch, 1x wildes Pärchen auf der Parkbank im Krähenwald  

( Nach Entpacken zu betrachten u.a. mit GoogleEarth oder GARMIN BaseCamp (Freeware) )

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## Schoberson (27. Juli 2012)

Moin Leute,
aufgrund eines unaufschiebbaren Termins, musste ich den NR nächsten Donnerstag wieder löschen. Evtl. kann sonst jemand anderes den NR organisieren.
Sorry, Andree


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel89 (29. Juli 2012)

an alle Interessierten...

ich bin gerade dabei knapp 850MB Fotos und Videos aus Winterberg in die Dropbox zu packen...ist aber noch nicht alles an Material, da wir ja auch noch etwas für das ToH aufheben wollen 

Ich habe mit der GoPro Serienbilder gemacht und so 2 Fotos/Minute geschossen. Damit den DH und FRX Track runter und wir hatten knapp 1300 Fotos zusammen. Da sind einige coole dabei, wie ich finde.

Viel Spass beim ansehen und wie immer sind Kritik und Meinungen erwünscht.

Christoph


----------



## mst82 (1. August 2012)

Moin Jungs,hab mein Rad wieder in Ordnung gebracht und jetzt noch zwei Wochen Urlaub, liegt denn was an zur Zeit? Nightride morgen fällt wohl aus oder?


----------



## rockriderSH (1. August 2012)

Moin Männer,

ich werde morgen Abend einen Nightride starten.

Ich stelle den Termin wie gewohnt unter LMB rein.

Gruß

Olli


----------



## Tommessen (3. August 2012)

_Hey Andree,

war ein sau coole,spontane,siffige, Billetrailtour,weisse bescheid ;-) 
Hoffe deinem Knie gehts gut?!

Gruß Thomas
_


----------



## Schoberson (3. August 2012)

Tommessen schrieb:


> _Hey Andree,
> 
> war ein sau coole,spontane,siffige, Billetrailtour,weisse bescheid ;-)
> Hoffe deinem Knie gehts gut?!
> ...


Ja, war sehr geil. Aber verrate mir endlich wo du den E-Motor in deinem neuen Enduro-Bike versteckt hast. Nur die 4.850 cm Federweg können nicht diese Leistungssteigerung bringen.

Ich glaube da spricht einfach der Neid der Besitzlosen:-(

P.S.: Habe es noch vor dem Sushimann!!! Er hat mich nur sehr verwundert angeschaut, als ihm ein Klumpen Matsch die Tür aufgemacht hat


----------



## Tommessen (3. August 2012)

Aber nich das das Sushi zwischen den Zähnen geknirscht hat,mit dem ganzen Sand von unserer Schlampackung hähä.
Ich glob wohl, dat liegt nur am Bike selbär ;-)


----------



## Schoberson (5. August 2012)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> an alle Interessierten...
> 
> ich bin gerade dabei knapp 850MB Fotos und Videos aus Winterberg in die Dropbox zu packen...ist aber noch nicht alles an Material, da wir ja auch noch etwas für das ToH aufheben wollen
> 
> ...


Nabend Chris,

habe mir endlich mal die Bilder und Videos angeschaut. Sind schon ein paar gelungene Sachen dabei. Und damit meine ich nicht nur die Aufnahmen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Gibt es schon einen Termin fürs nächste ToH??? Wenn nicht, müssen wir schnellsten mal einen Termin duddeldingsen. Ich will ja schließlich auch noch den Rest sehen. 

@ all
Habe noch was für alle Freunde der traillastigen Abfahrten in die IG gestellt. 

@ all (Teil 2)
Möchte nächsten Sonntag eine gemütliche mtb-tour hinter die Tore Geesthachts machen. Dauer: irgendwas um die vier Stunden und relativ früh morgens los. Wer Bock hat, bitte mitkommen. 

Immer schön geschmeidig bleiben, 
Andree


----------



## Drahtesel89 (6. August 2012)

Moin Sportsfreunde,

hiermit melde ich mich aus meinem wohlverdienten Urlaub zurück.

@Andree: es gibt mMn noch keinen Termin für ein ToH. Ich werde das aber in Angriff nehmen, mir etwas überlegen und ein Doodle erstellen.

@all: wenn natürlich schon jemand konkrete Ideen, z.B. für einen Veranstaltungsort hat, dann her damit 

Ich hoffe innerhalb der nächsten 2-3Wochen mein Bike zu bekommen. Training ist auf jeden Fall schon "trocken" in vollem Gang 

Grüße, Chris


----------



## Tommessen (6. August 2012)

Nabend Andree, 
wann wollst Sonntag starten?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (7. August 2012)

@ Chris
Die Lola finde ich fürs ToH ganz gut. Ist auch von der S-Bahn  B-dorf gut fußläufig erreichbar.

@ Thomas
Geplante Abfahrt ist um 9:00 Uhr am Luisengymnasium. Geplante Ankunft: Rechtzeitig, um das olympischen Mtb-Finale sehen zu können.


----------



## Spacetime (7. August 2012)

Leute ich komme am Donnerstag mit, muss aber mein Demo treten, da die Hinterradbremse der Fanes mit Chris dem Specki im Bikepark einfach zuviel zu tun hatte 
Sollte ich nicht mithalten können klinke ich mich einfach aus.

Ist dann denke ich auch Premiere bei den Sachsenwaldpionieren: erster Nightrideteilnehmer mit Downhiller oder ?


----------



## plattsnacker (7. August 2012)

Moin Jungs,

auch ich habe Ideen zum *ToH*:

*Treffpunkt*: Oortkatensee (Parkplatz "Overwerder Hauptdeich" / "Oortkatenufer" )

*Todos*:  
- Gleichgewichts- u. Koordinationstraining auf dem Stand-Up-Paddle-Board (SUP)
  ( Eines stelle ich zur Verfügung, weitere können bei http://www.windsurfing-hamburg.de/ direkt vor Ort ausgeliehen werden ) 
- SUP-Rennen zum ggü. liegenden Campinplatz u. zurück
- anschließend findet das von Olli seit Jahren geplante gemeinsame Grillen von Fettschläuchen ( Gruß an Andree ;-)   ) etc. statt
- nach Sonnenuntergang startet die geplante Video- und Fotoshow der "jungen Wilden" Bikeparkhüpfer ( Leinwand, Beamer und Sound stelle ich, Stromgenerator leihen wir uns im Baumarkt (25), Video- und Fotomaterial bringt jeder Vorzeigewillige auf Smartphone, Notebook, DVD-Player o.ä. mit.

Was meint ihr dazu ??  Weitere Alternativen ?  Abstimmung/Termin über Doodle ?


Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## Spacetime (7. August 2012)

bekommen wir überhaupt genug Material zusammen ?

ich habe da echt keinen Überblick, da Chris alles hat. 

Aber mal was ganz anderes, wir können doch auch mal zusammen einen Ausflug zu einem Bikepark (Harz) machen.
Bikes und Protektoren kann man sich dort leihen und es wird bestimmt lustig mit unserer gemischten Truppe. 

Gruß phil


----------



## plattsnacker (7. August 2012)

Spacetime schrieb:


> bekommen wir überhaupt genug Material zusammen ?
> 
> ich habe da echt keinen Überblick, da Chris alles hat.
> 
> ...



...genug Material ?
Sonst schmeißen wir zur Grillwurst einfach noch MTB-DVD's rein. 
Ich habe z.B. 2 Fahrtechnik-DVD's ( ich weiß, genützt haben sie bisher wenig  )

Bikepark etc. ist nix für mich. Harburger Berge reichen mir da völlig. Hab Frau + Kinder und somit Verantwortung 
Außerdem noch andere Hobbys, die heile Knochen voraussetzen...

Gruß
C.


----------



## Schoberson (7. August 2012)

Mahlzeit,

ich finde beides gut. Würde mich aber lieber beim ToH nur aufs Biertrinken konzentrieren und evtl. noch einen gegrillten Fettschlauch einwerfen. Aber gegen einen Ausflug in den Bikepark oder ins Wasser hätte ich nichts einzuwenden.

Weitere Vorschläge sollten wir in der IG sammeln. 

Gute Hunger Allerseits,
Andree


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel89 (7. August 2012)

Also ich hab aus den Parks so 100 Fotos und ca 20 kleine Clips. (die laufen z.T. aber nur 10sek.)

Ich dachte mir aber, dass vllt die Schwarzwald-Fraktion auch das ein oder andere an Impressionen mitgebracht hat und dies vllt zeigen mag?

Eines der Themen für den ToH ist ein nächstes Fotoshooting. Mit Adrian haben wir neben Marco einen zweiten semi-professionellen Fotografen im Team. Da er auch mit dem Rad mitkommen kann, könnten wir ja auch an einigen spannenderen Spots Fotos machen. Geesthang?! Aber dazu können wir uns beim ToH auslassen.

Treffpunkt Oortkatener See find ich klasse, werde mich jedoch sicherlich bei Andree und den Fettschläuchen und Hefeweizen befinden.

Ausflug in den Bikepark bin ich leider nicht dabei, weil ich zu viel Angst habe


----------



## Spacetime (7. August 2012)

Fotosession an den N Trails finde ich


----------



## Drahtesel89 (7. August 2012)

N Trails klingt auch gut, ja.

achja..das mit dem Specki merk ich mir


----------



## Spacetime (7. August 2012)

achso die Fanes habe ich eben in der Mittagspause bei Mink in den Laden gestellt. Jetzt war der Bremssattel wieder absolut trocken ..... aber halt kein Druckpunkt. Er checkt das nochmal ab und gibt dann Bescheid, hoffentlich muss sie nicht eingeschickt werden  drückt mir mal die Daumen!! 

Diesen Sonntag geht es Richtung Bikepark, nächsten den 19.8 dann nach Schulenberg Bikepark ( dann sollte deine Fanes da sein Chris ) mit den Deisterjungs wieder vielleicht will ja jemand mit ?

Gruß phil bis Donnerstag


@Thomas, check mal das yt Noton 2.0 ! hat in der aktuellen Freeride 10 von 10 Punkte geholt und eine super Ausstattung


----------



## Tommessen (7. August 2012)

Spacetime schrieb:


> achso die Fanes habe ich eben in der Mittagspause bei Mink in den Laden gestellt. Jetzt war der Bremssattel wieder absolut trocken ..... aber halt kein Druckpunkt. Er checkt das nochmal ab und gibt dann Bescheid, hoffentlich muss sie nicht eingeschickt werden  drückt mir mal die Daumen!!
> 
> Diesen Sonntag geht es Richtung Bikepark, nächsten den 19.8 dann nach Schulenberg Bikepark ( dann sollte deine Fanes da sein Chris ) mit den Deisterjungs wieder vielleicht will ja jemand mit ?
> 
> ...



zu SPÄT !!!!!!


----------



## Drahtesel89 (7. August 2012)

wenn die Bremse hin ist, dann schick doch nur die HR Bremse ein und frag Mink ob er noch ne Scheibenbremse rumflattern hat. oder jemanden hier ausm Forum? Ich hab leider keine mehr..

Dieses WE hab ich keine Zeit und am 19.8 muss ich schauen, ob die Fanes da ist und was wir machen, weil Katja ja gerade Urlaub hat und wir vllt nochmal nach Dänemark jetten wollten..

edithchen sagt: Thomas, was hast du dir gegönnt?!


----------



## Spacetime (7. August 2012)

was ist es geworden ?

Ja wir haben auch schon über eine Erstzbremse gedacht


----------



## Tommessen (7. August 2012)

Spacetime schrieb:


> was ist es geworden ?



Hab dein Rat nich befolgt , hab mir ein Strive gekauft.


----------



## Spacetime (7. August 2012)

ach wo, ist schon ok denke ich.


----------



## Drahtesel89 (7. August 2012)

da bin ich trotzdem gespannt drauf. Das ist auch kein schlechtes Rad, lass dir nichts einreden. Hast du es denn schon? oder wann wirds geliefert? und in welcher Austattung hast du es gekauft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tommessen (7. August 2012)

Habs ne knappe Woche. Voll Tourentauglich,schön verspielt in M. Ich denke für mich genau das richtige. 2011er  Strive ESX 9.0 SL, 13,9Kg. War Sonntag in den HaBes


----------



## Drahtesel89 (7. August 2012)

ahja, super. Da mag ich gern mal proberollern


----------



## Tommessen (7. August 2012)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> ahja, super. Da mag ich gern mal proberollern



Geht klar


----------



## Drahtesel89 (7. August 2012)

So, das Doodle für das Sommer-ToH steht in der IG unter ToH. Tragt euch bitte zahlreich ein.

Christoph


----------



## HeliusAM (8. August 2012)

@spacetime

19.08. Bikepark Schulenberg !? 
Bin mit Rainer bis 21.08. im Harz, am 19.08. findet evtl. eine Endurotour mit Trailtech statt. Sollte dies nicht klappen, sind wir auch in Schulenberg. Funke dann dein Handy an.
Die anderen Jungs aus dem Deister, wohl eher nicht . Da ist am 19. , ne interne Endurotour am Start.

NG Roger


----------



## Spacetime (8. August 2012)

Hey Roger ja schulenberg. Werde schon diesen Sonntag auch dort hin. Ich melde mich.


----------



## shbiker (9. August 2012)

Moin Männers,

bevor ich entgültig für vermisst erklärt werde:
Dämpfer ist zur Wartung, linkes Fußgelenk entzündet und zu allem Überfluß hat mich jetzt auch noch die Rotz und Schnodder - Seuche. Ich hoffe bald ist alles wieder gut. 

bis denne

Jörg


----------



## Spacetime (9. August 2012)

Hey Jörg, wenn dann Dicke... alles Gute !

P.S. wer ist denn alles heute dabei ? nur die Schnellen ? oder auch ein Anfänger ?


----------



## Schoberson (9. August 2012)

Hi Jörg,
gute Besserung, gilt auch für dein Bike.

Hi Phil,
heute Abend sind alle Fahrertypen vertreten. Ggf. müssen die Schnellen die Berge zweimal fahren. Falls die Leistungsunterschiede zu groß sind, trennen wir die Gruppen auf. Ich würde auch die Langsameren zurück führen. Es soll ja jeder Spaß haben.

Also, bis später ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spacetime (9. August 2012)

Ja ich habe halt das Problem mit dem Rad, wenn heute noch neue Bremsbeläge für das Bike meiner Freundin kommen paast es ja. Sollten die nicht kommen werde ich mit meinem Demo probieren zu fahren.

Gruß 

Bis Später


----------



## "Joker" (9. August 2012)

Ich habe jetzt meinen Kram zum Radeln wieder zusammen, die Diplomarbeit ist abgegeben und jetzt muss mich mein Prof nur noch in der mündlichen Prüfung durchwinken, dann sollte meiner nächsten Mitfahrt nicht mehr viel im Weg stehen. Wird auch mal wieder Zeit, die Trikots sitzen jetzt bestimmt wie Neopren  egal, die Fettschläuche beim ToH lasse ich mir in keinem Fall entgehen.

Grüße, Marco


----------



## Schoberson (9. August 2012)

Moin Marco,

das sind ja mal erfreuliche Neuigkeiten. Viel Glück bei der Prüfung und bis bald, 
Andree


----------



## plattsnacker (9. August 2012)

@Pelle:  Die Sachsenwaldpioniere wünschen dir wenig Schmerzen, einen schnellen Heilungsverlauf und das die erste Tour mit uns nicht gleich die Letzte war ;-)

@Phil: Bist du gut allein zurück gekommen ?

N8
Chrischan


----------



## Spacetime (10. August 2012)

Jo gute Besserung. 

Ja klar bin über die Dörfer getingelt, das war schon ziemlich anstrengend


----------



## TeeKay82 (10. August 2012)

Moin männers,

nach längerer "babypause" will ich auch mal wieder meinen senf dazu geben. Geht diesen sonntag radltechnisch was? Vielleicht harburger berge o.ä. Ich denke, ich kann mich wieder in leichtes gelände bewegen, obwohls noch bissl hier und da zwickt. 

Phil, schulenberg wäre noch zu krass, bevor du fragst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spacetime (10. August 2012)

Hey Tom, da ist wohl etwas für Sonntag geplant.


----------



## Schoberson (10. August 2012)

Moin Tom,
am Sonntag um 9:00 Uhr fahren wir ab dem Luisengymnasium Bergedorf nach Geesthacht. Soll eine gemütliche Tour mit einigen Höhenmetern werden.
Habe die Tour nicht ins LMB gestellt. Wer pünktlich da ist, kann mitfahren.

Ich habe auch noch eine Tour in die IG gestellt. Könnte was für dich sein.


----------



## TeeKay82 (10. August 2012)

Leck mich doch am a....9 uhr?!;-)

Aber gut, im alter brauch man ja auch schliesslich weniger schlaf;-) dann werd ich mich mal sonntag zeitig hoch begeben, wird schon klappen. Ja super, freu mich schon. 

Die tour in der ig schau ich mir später mal an, muss erstmal schaffen gehen.

Gruss
Tom


----------



## Drahtesel89 (10. August 2012)

oha, hier passiert ja einiges..

@Jörg: alles Gute und eine schnelle Genesung auch meinerseits

@Pelle: ebenfalls. Hoffe ist nichts kompliziertes gewesen und wie schon erwähnt wurde, hoffentlich sieht man sich bald mal wieder am S-Bahnhof Reinbek zu einer Ausfahrt

@Phil: nichts 

@Tom: schwing dich gefälligst aus dem Bett und radel mal wieder ein paar Meter 

@all: tragt euch für das ToH ein. Den Link zum Doodle findet ihr in der Interessengemeinschaft und dort unter "ToH". Wer da nicht reinkann sagt bescheid und wir entscheiden ob er zugelassen wird  (das war natürlich nur ein Spass)

Leben die Jungs aus der Schwarzwaldklinik eigentlich noch? Olli? Jan? Habt ihr noch Fotos und Video, welche wir beim ToH spielen könnten? Da sich ja langsam alles auf einen Mittwoch einigt (bisher jedenfalls) steht immernoch die Frage nach dem Ort. Bleibt beim Oortkaatener See? Läuft das mit dem Strom und so dort? Kommen alle hin?

Grüße, Christoph (ich schätze in spätestens 14 Tagen kommt mein Bike, denn der Rahmen ist zur Zeit beim eloxieren..)


----------



## Tommessen (10. August 2012)

@Pelle,hoffe Du bist wieder schnell auf den beinen.Gute Genesung.

@all wie lang soll denn der ToH so gehen??? Und wenn, würds mir inner Nähe besser passen. Muß jetz immer so früh raus.

Schönes Weekend


----------



## plattsnacker (10. August 2012)

Tommessen schrieb:


> @Pelle,hoffe Du bist wieder schnell auf den beinen.Gute Genesung.
> 
> @all wie lang soll denn der ToH so gehen??? Und wenn, würds mir inner Nähe besser passen. Muß jetz immer so früh raus.
> 
> Schönes Weekend



Naja, wenn wir draußen Videos/Fotos Beamen wollen, müsste es ja schon ein wenig dämmern...

Schlage mal eine näheren möglichen Grillplatz vor !

Gruss
Christian


----------



## CoreXT (11. August 2012)

Moin Männers,
nachdem ich nun den armen Pelle das 1. mal mit auf den nightride mit genommen hatte, habe ich jetzt von seiner Frau erfahren, das er für min. 1 Woche im Reinbeker Krankenhaus bleiben muss. Irgendwas mit seiner Schulter muss da geschraubt werden.
Ich werde ihn wohl die Tage mal dort besuchen.

Trotzdem hat im unsere Runde sehr gut gefallen. Wir können sicherlich davon ausgehen das er wieder mitkommt, wenn er wieder Fit ist.

Ansonsten war das mit den 10 Männers eine super beeindruckende Runde.

Der Do. war offenbar für einige Biker kein Glücklicher Tag. Bei uns gab es ja "nur" kaputte Reifen und Schultern. Und bei den Jungs von der Uni leider sogar Tote.
Da fragt man sich manchmal schon, wo es gefährlicher ist zu biken.

Also Hals- und Beinbruch. Und fahrt schön vorsichtig!

Gruss Hendrik (jetzt mit neuen Name hier im Forum;-)


----------



## Schoberson (11. August 2012)

Der Unfall am Elbdeich macht einen schon sehr betroffen. Gerade solche tragischen Vorfällen sollten alle zu mehr Umsicht und gegeseitiges Verständnis im Straßenverkehr bewegen. Unser rennradfahrender Trail-Opa war glücklicherweise nicht darin verwickelt. 
@ Pelle
Deine Verletzungen tut mir persönlich sehr leid. Auch hier hätte durch mehr Umsicht von mir, der Sturz evtl.  vermieden werden können. Hoffe auf schnelle Genesung und bis bald, Andree


----------



## nearest2thepin (11. August 2012)

Moin Männer,

ToH unter der Woche ist nicht optimal, aber ich hab mich mal für nächste und übernächste Woche Mittwoch (15./22.) eingetragen.

Für ein zünftiges Sommer-ToH braucht es eigentlich nur einen Männergrill (kann von mir gestellt werden), ein paar Steaks mit Fettrand, Weißbrot und: kühles Bier. Natives aus Reinbek/Sachsenwald bitte mal Grillplatz auskundschaften, Autan vorhanden. Strom brauchen wir m.E. keinen.

Kleine Nachlese zum letzten Donnerstag: Bis auf den Unfall war es ein schöner Ausritt, auf dem Weg Gute Besserung, Pelle! Matthias ist deutlich hungriger als bei früheren Mitfahrten und hat, wenn Sebastian nicht gerade mitfährt, den lautesten Freilauf im Feld.

Schönes Wochenende,
Jan


----------



## rockriderSH (11. August 2012)

Moin Männers,

was läuft nun Sonntag ?? Steht noch 9:00 Uhr Billtalstadion ??

Gruß

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (11. August 2012)

Na klar!


----------



## JunkBuster (12. August 2012)

Moin!

Ich bin Kai und neu in HH (ist Rissen überhaupt noch Hamburg?!^^). Bin bisher noch nicht so richtig MTB gefahren aber interessiere mich schon seit Ewigkeiten dafür. Nachdem ich in den Thread der Dienstagsfahrer in den Harburger Bergen schonmal reingeguckt hatte wurde ich vom Chrischan/plattsnacker auf diesen Thread aufmerksam gemacht. Obwohl das von Rissen nach Reinbek ja schon ne halbe Weltreise ist würde ich gern mal bei euch mitstrampeln...

Grüße ausm Hamburger Westen 
Kai


----------



## Schoberson (12. August 2012)

Moin Kai,
dann bist hier genau richtig. Das Gelände ist gerade für Anfänger gut geeignet (schwierige Abfahrten können umfahren oder geschoben werden) und unser Tempo sollte es eigentlich auch sein. Obwohl es zum Ende des Sommers immer zu einer Tempoverschärfung kommt, da einige gut im "Saft" stehen. Aber keine Sorge, rechtzeitig Alarm schlagen und es wird ruhiger gefahren.

@ Geesthangfahrer von heute
War ne sehr schöne Tour. Hat mir gut gefallen. Mit sieben sympatisch-bekloppten Leuten ein paar Stunden durchs Gehölz cruisen. Hab zwar kein Tacho oder sonstiges Messgerät am Bike, es müssen aber knapp 50km und 700 bis 800hm gewesen sein.


----------



## Spacetime (13. August 2012)

Moin Leute, 

mich hat es Gestern leider auch im Bikepark erwischt. Unglücklich auf die linke Hand gefallen. Leider hat sich die erhoffte Prellung am Abend im Krankenhaus nicht bestätigt, sonder ein Bruch der sogar noch mit einem Draht gerichtet werden muss. ( der Sprung 2-3m ins Wurzelfeld war aber Spektakulär  )

4 Wochen Zwangspause für mich, Mittwoch kurz unters Messer.

TOH bin ich natürlich dabei. 

Gruß Phil


----------



## Marcus_xXx (13. August 2012)

Gibt's n Video dazu?


----------



## plattsnacker (13. August 2012)

Spacetime schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> mich hat es Gestern leider auch im Bikepark erwischt. Unglücklich auf die linke Hand gefallen. Leider hat sich die erhoffte Prellung am Abend im Krankenhaus nicht bestätigt, sonder ein Bruch der sogar noch mit einem Draht gerichtet werden muss. ( der Sprung 2-3m ins Wurzelfeld war aber Spektakulär  )
> 
> ...



Hi Phil,

eine schnelle Genesung auch für dich !  

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## plattsnacker (13. August 2012)

*Nightride diese Woche:

* Ich falle diese Woche für den Nightride aus. Bitte jemand anderes übernehmen, da durchaus Interesse von neuen Mitfahrern besteht. 
Olli, Matthias, Seb ? 
Ab ca. 21 Uhr wird bereits wieder Licht auf dem Trail benötigt! Boden z.Zt. weder staubig, noch matschig 


*ToH:*
Was ist mit den ganzen "alten Hasen" ? Kein Interesse am ToH ?
Bisher sind die meisten Anmeldungen im Doodle ( siehe IG ) für diesen oder nächsten Mittwoch. Inzwischen klappt bei mir nur noch dieser Mittwoch (15.8.) 

Wollen wir es jetzt durchziehen, oder hat kaum einer so wirklich Lust ?

Wer es um 19 Uhr nicht schafft, kann ja später dazu stoßen. 

Ich denke, wir sollten da heute mal eine Entscheidung treffen !

Gruss
Christian


----------



## Spacetime (13. August 2012)

nee leider nicht, Protektoren, Helm usw. hat alles gehalten als ich ins Wurzelbett geflogen bin. Nur leider war die Hand zwischen Protektor und den Wurzeln


----------



## Spacetime (13. August 2012)

durchziehen und wer nicht kann, kann halt nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (13. August 2012)

Spacetime schrieb:


> durchziehen und wer nicht kann, kann halt nicht


denke ich auch...


----------



## Schoberson (13. August 2012)

Durchziehen! Gibts dort auch Bier und


----------



## Schoberson (13. August 2012)

... Wurst. Wollte ich noch schreiben.


----------



## Spacetime (13. August 2012)

achso habe Mittwoch die OP, wenn das alles vor 18uhr über die Bühne geht bin ich dabei


----------



## plattsnacker (13. August 2012)

Schoberson schrieb:


> ... Wurst. Wollte ich noch schreiben.



Jeder ist für sein Grillzeug und Getränke selbst verantwortlich. 

Wer kann einen Grill mitbringen ?  Kühlschrank habe ich dabei


----------



## Spacetime (13. August 2012)

ich kann ein smokey joe mitbringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel89 (13. August 2012)

ich bin auch für durchziehen,aber finde es unpraktisch, wenn der den Grill mitbringt, der nicht weiß ob er schon wieder die Krankenhaus-Strapse ab hat bis dahin  Habe aber leider selber keinen Holzkohlegrill..


----------



## "Joker" (13. August 2012)

Gute Besserung Phil - am Ende des Jahres hast du dir ein Verwundetenabzeichen verdient  

Ich hatte gehofft, dass es nicht der Mittwoch wird, dieser ist leider schon verplant und ich falle aus. Ich wünsche euch einen schönen Abend und guten Hunger. 

Grüße, Marco


----------



## Schoberson (13. August 2012)

Tach auch,

ich habe gerade noch was zum Thema in die IG geschrieben. 

Ich kann einen Grill und Kohle mitbringen.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (13. August 2012)

Wie isn das bei euch, habe gelesen ihr fahrt Donnerstag abend immer n bissel? Wie isn da so das Profil (Strecke, Länge, Anforderung an Kondi etc.)?


----------



## BigHart (13. August 2012)

Moin wäre bei ToH auch dabei welcher Tag is mir eigentlich Wurscht  bitte Bescheid geben ich sponsor natürlich auch was dazu  Würste Steaks ? ich bring was mit


----------



## shbiker (13. August 2012)

Äh ....

hab es irgendwie versäumt mich mit dem Termin für ein ToH zu beschäftigen. Wenn für Mittwoch was angesagt ist stoße ich natürlich auch dazu.
Zumindest die Rotz- und Schnodderseuche bin ich wieder  los

Bis denne

Jörg


----------



## Tommessen (13. August 2012)

Tach die Herrn,

Ich bin raus,wird mir zu spät in der Woche.

@Phil, schnelle Heilung


----------



## Drahtesel89 (13. August 2012)

Andre bringst du auch Kohle und so mit? oder soll ich das noch besorgen?


----------



## Schoberson (13. August 2012)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> Andre bringst du auch Kohle und so mit? oder soll ich das noch besorgen?


Siehe IG


----------



## Schoberson (13. August 2012)

Ach so, ich kann auch noch Leute aus B-dorf zum ToH mitnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (14. August 2012)

shbiker schrieb:


> Äh ....
> 
> hab es irgendwie versäumt mich mit dem Termin für ein ToH zu beschäftigen. Wenn für Mittwoch was angesagt ist stoße ich natürlich auch dazu.
> Zumindest die Rotz- und Schnodderseuche bin ich wieder  los
> ...




Jo, Mittwoch (15.08.) ToH steht jetzt fest. *Mehr siehe IG  !!* 

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## Jpui (15. August 2012)

Ich konnte bis jetzt nich abschätzen, ob ich es schaffe, aber ich bin natürlich beim TOH. 

Bei Bedarf kann ich Leute aus der Ecke Heimfeld/Harburg mitnehmen.


----------



## Jpui (15. August 2012)

EDIT: Bitte noch nicht eintragen. Der HÃ¤ndler berechnet offensichtlich fÃ¼r jeden die Versandkosten einzelnt. Eine Sammelbestellung macht wohl doch keinen Sinn..

Das ich die Sammelbestellung fÃ¼r die Lampen angekÃ¼ndigt hatte ist jetzt schon etwas her, aber jetzt kommt Sie doch^^

Wer auch eine mÃ¶chte, dann einmal bitte hier bis Sonntag eintragen, meine Bankdaten gibt es dann per PN. Bestellen werde ich dann nÃ¤chste Woche.

http://doodle.com/pqf98ux6tqvb9beu


Und nochmal der Link zur Lampe


EDIT2: Hab noch kurz auf Ebay geguckt, dass gÃ¼nstigste ist wohl dies:

Nur Frontlampe - 28,49â¬

Oder ZusÃ¤tzlich mit RÃ¼cklicht - 30,99â¬

Oder nochmal deutlich heller aber nicht fÃ¼r den Helm - 42,99â¬


________________________________________________________________


----------



## Spacetime (15. August 2012)

Leute ich bin zwar fertig operiert aber werde das toh nicht schaffen. Muss ständig den Arm hochhalten. 
6 Wochen jetzt draht in der Hand dann geht es wieder los 

Gruß Phil


----------



## plattsnacker (15. August 2012)

Hoffentlich macht deine Schulter das mit, 6 Wochen den Arm hochhalten !!  

Also Phil, sieh' zu das das alles wieder wird und dann erstmal nur mit dem Bike zum Brötchen holen, statt wilde Sachen im Bikepark machen !

P.S.  Wo bist du operiert worden ? Boberg ?

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## Spacetime (15. August 2012)

St.Georg


----------



## mst82 (15. August 2012)

Moin Jungs, ich schaff es heute leider nicht mehr zum TOH, mußte mein Auto grad in die Werkstadt bringen und Sohnemann fiebert .


----------



## CoreXT (15. August 2012)

Ist Ok, wir trinken dein Bier mit  ;-)


----------



## BigHart (15. August 2012)

war für mich ne kurze aber saunette runde  grad vor 10 min wieder rein 20km in 1Std ist doch ein guter schnitt mitm mtb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (16. August 2012)

moin, 

ich bin neu hier am sachsenwald und suche ein paar nette trails.
den schlangentrail habe ich shcon gefunden und finde ihn ganz net, gibt es noch mehr von dieser sorte? 
ich habe mittlerweile ein nette runde über reinbek-schloß, tonteich, bille zur nr.6 gefunden, 
doch ein netter trail zurück nach reinbek/wentorf fehlt da irgendwie.
gibt es hier auch nette trails jenseitz der bille zurück?

viele grüße 
chris


----------



## Rossi1981 (16. August 2012)

Moin Chris,

wohne und fahre zwar schon länger auf dieser Ecke, bin aber meist auch eher allein unterwegs und lasse mich i.d.R. einfach durch den Wald treiben.

Daher kann ich nur sagen einfach mal den Mut haben und auf kleine Wege rechts und links abbiegen...meist kommt dabei nur was gutes raus 

Was, bzw. fährst Du denn?
Man könnte sich auch sonst gut mal zusammentun.

Ich fahre ein 29er Hardtail und fahre je nach Tagesform gemütlich bis flott durch den Sachsenwald was so einen 21 - 24er Schnitt bedeutet.

Strecke ist dabei ein Gemisch aus Waldautobahnen und den Trails wie von Dir beschrieben.

Viele Grüße
Dennis


----------



## Marcus_xXx (16. August 2012)

Gemütlich nennst Du das?? ^^ Das nenne ich schon fast rasen.. xD


----------



## paradox (16. August 2012)

moin, 

ein 29" habe ich noch nicht, ich haben nur ein 301 mit 170/160...
und eine reaction (noch immer nicht fertig aufgebaut)
daher bin ich sicherlich nicht ganz so schnell wie du unterwegs, nichts desto trotz kann man sich ja mal auf eine tour treffen,
nur ob ich 21-24km/h schaffe, hmmm
bin zur zeit nicht in der besten verfassung. 
daher eher etwas gemütlicher. ich bin schon einiges neben den wegen gefahren, aber so richtig viel war nicht bei.

oder habe ich viele übersehen? 
die "alten" hasen unter euch werden sicherlich viele gute trails kennen.

aber wie ich schon gemerkt habe ist hier viel federweg gar nicht von nöten, da reichen ja schon fast cc federwege aus... 

gibt es hier eine gruppe wo man sich mal anschließen könnte?


----------



## "Joker" (16. August 2012)

Hallo Chris,

du hast die Gruppe schon gefunden - das sind wir, die Sachsenwaldpioniere  

Wir fahren in regelmäßigen Abständen in "unserem" Revier, den grünen Ecken in der Umgebung, sprich in Reinbek, Bergedorf, Boberg, Börnsen, Escheburg, Geesthacht, Aumühle und Wohltorf. Zu unseren obligatorischen Runden ein - bis zweimal die Woche treffen wir uns am Reinbeker S-Bahnhof und starten von dort eine immer wechselnde Runde. Es wird in ausreichendem Abstand vorher auf die Ausfahrt im LMB hingewiesen. Ergänzend zu unserer Heimrunde finden oft Ausfahrten am Wochenende oder auch unter der Woche statt. In letzter Zeit geht es oft in die Harburger Berge oder auch mal den Deister. Alle Termine werden hier angekündigt und diskutiert. 

Da wir oft abends/ nachts fahren ist eine kräftige Beleuchtung Pflicht. Ohne Helm geht bei uns nichts. 

Ich hoffe geholfen zu haben.

Grüße, Marco


----------



## plattsnacker (16. August 2012)

Ja Chris, die gibt es 

Wir, die "Sachsenwaldpioniere" treffen uns seit 2009 regelmäßig donnerstags um 20 Uhr ( ganzjährig ) am S-Bahnhof Reinbek ( Sophienstr. 7 ) zum "Nightride".  So auch heute.   
Meist sind wir so 5-10 Leute.

Darüber hinaus werden aber auch unregelmäßig Touren am Wochenende in der Umgebung am Tage gefahren. Einige steuern auch weiter entfernte Ziele an ( Deister, Bikeparks, Harz etc. , um sich dort die Knochen zu brechen )

Einfach mal mitlesen/posten hier, und/oder zu den Treffen lang kommen. 
Wir sind eine gemischte Gruppe von CC über Enduro bis Bikepark-Hüpfer im Alter von 17-49 Jahren. Jeder wird offen aufgenommen und fährt auf eigenes Risiko. Nur Helm (und Licht bei den Nightrides) sollte vorhanden sein. 

Touren für's Bike-Navi (GPX) oder für GoogleEarth findest du hier in diesem Thread von mir als Anhang gepostet, wenn du dir mal die Mühe machst, und einige Monate zurückblätterst... 
Da schließt sich dann auch der Kreis von der "6" über die "5" und dem Geesthang zurück nach Reinbek ( ca. 35 km )

Bis bald
Chrischan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (16. August 2012)

Hi Marco, da waren wir wohl zeitgleich fleißig


----------



## Rossi1981 (16. August 2012)

Naja...sportlich gemütlich 

Aber recht hast Du für mein Gefühl reicht auch ein CC Hardtail bzw. Fully...mit einigermaßen Fahrtechnik ist man damit hier recht gut unterwegs.

Wir können gerne auch mal bisl gemütlicher Fahren...Pause einlegen, alles kein Problem! Sind einfach die alten Triathlon Gene die da durchkommen.

Sag einfach mal bescheid wenn Du los willst...fahre fast jedes Wochenende und oft auch Abends unter der Woche!


----------



## "Joker" (16. August 2012)

Haha, Christian - erschöpfend beantwortet die Frage, würde ich meinen  

Chris, wir würden uns freuen, wenn du mal mitfährst und unseren einsamen Liteviller unterstützt


----------



## plattsnacker (16. August 2012)

Rossi1981 schrieb:


> Naja...sportlich gemütlich
> 
> Aber recht hast Du für mein Gefühl reicht auch ein CC Hardtail bzw. Fully...mit einigermaßen Fahrtechnik ist man damit hier recht gut unterwegs.
> 
> ...




Moin Dennis,

auch du darfst dich natürlich gern bei uns einklinken. Meine olympische Distanz bei Triathlon wirkt aber nicht mehr so nach, deswegen bin ich/sind wir eher mit einem Schnitt um die 14-17 km/h unterwegs...

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## plattsnacker (16. August 2012)

[quote="Joker";9792098]Haha, Christian - erschöpfend beantwortet die Frage, würde ich meinen  

Chris, wir würden uns freuen, wenn du mal mitfährst und unseren einsamen Liteviller unterstützt [/quote]

Naja, als er noch "Liteviller" war, kam er wenigstens noch zum ToH 

Was'n los mit dir, Seb ? War es zu weit von tohus entfernt gestern ? Wir haben deine Rolle im Keller surren gehört. Hattest wieder das Kellerfenster offen, gell ?


----------



## Rossi1981 (16. August 2012)

Moin Dennis,

auch du darfst dich natürlich gern bei uns einklinken. Meine olympische Distanz bei Triathlon wirkt aber nicht mehr so nach, deswegen bin ich/sind wir eher mit einem Schnitt um die 14-17 km/h unterwegs...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gruss
Chrischan 



Moin Chrischan,

naja waren bei mir ein paar mehr olympischen Distanzen, Mitteldistanzen und auch so ein paar Langdistanzen (Ironman) das wirkt schon noch ein bißchen....auch wenn der Abbau rapide voranschreitet 

Schließe mich Euch aber auch gerne Mal an...bringt doch mehr Spaß als allein!

Wann fahrt Ihr denn Mal bei Tageslicht?
Bin nicht "Nachtfahrausgerüstet" und auch ohne ein "Grüner" stehe ich dem auch etwas skeptisch gegenüber.

Ich war letzten Sonntag um 7 Uhr in "unserem" Wald unterwegs und habe so viele Rehe, Wildschweine, Füchse etc. in nächster Nähe gesehen und frage mich dann einfach ob man diese nicht doch etwas in ihrer Nachtruhe stört.

Aber bei einem Tagesausflug bin ich gern dabei...wann ist der nächste geplant?


----------



## JunkBuster (16. August 2012)

Moin,

ich muss für heute leider absagen =(
zum einen hab ich noch keine Zeit gefunden, mir mal nen Helm zu besorgen, zum anderen werd ich wohl locker bis 20 Uhr im Büro sitzen -.-


Ich hoffe auf nächste Woche...


----------



## plattsnacker (16. August 2012)

Rossi1981 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Schließe mich Euch aber auch gerne Mal an...bringt doch mehr Spaß als allein!
> ...
> Aber bei einem Tagesausflug bin ich gern dabei...wann ist der nächste geplant?



Die Frage gebe ich mal an die anderen Jungs weiter...


Ich würde auch lieber bei Tageslicht fahren, aber die Wochenenden sind bei mir anders verplant. 

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## Jpui (16. August 2012)

Moin Leute,

Mein Rad wurde soeben aus dem Keller meiner Freundin geklaut. Bin deshalb erstmal raus...

Da ich es privat gekauft habe, fehlen leider Kaufbelege etc., zusätzlich weiß ich nicht, ob das irgendeine Versicherung von mir bezahlt, deshalb auf unbestimmte Zeit inaktiv...

Jetzt muss ich erstmal versuchen an Bilder in der aktuellen Konfiguration zu kommen...


----------



## Drahtesel89 (16. August 2012)

erstmal mein Beileid!

aber: ich hatte auch einige Teile privat gekauft. häng dich an den damaligen verkäufer und erstelle mit ihm einen kaufvertrag. DAS HABT IHR JA SICHER SCHON DIREKT BEIM KAUF GEMACHT UND DU HAST NUR VERGESSEN, DASS DU SOWAS RUMLIEGEN HAST! Sowas nehmen Versicherungen auch an. (weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung) Wenn du die Polizei gerufen hast und die nen Einbruch festgestellt haben, ist es eine Sache, bei der die Hausrat-Versicherung haftet. Jenachdem was in deiner Police steht. (in Anlehnung an Diebstahlzeitpunkt und evtl Fahrradkeller, der für alle zugänglich ist)

Ich drück die Daumen,dass alles klappt!

Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jpui (16. August 2012)

Das Problem, es ist ja nicht aus meinem Keller geklaut worden. Und bei der Hausrat war ich noch bei meinem Vater mit drin.

Die Beläge über die Käufe (den Emailverkehr) sammel ich gerade. Den Verkäufer des Rads muss ich erst einmal wiederfinden...


----------



## Rossi1981 (17. August 2012)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Die Frage gebe ich mal an die anderen Jungs weiter...
> 
> 
> Ich würde auch lieber bei Tageslicht fahren, aber die Wochenenden sind bei mir anders verplant.
> ...


 

Moin Chrischan,

wie sieht denn Deine Wochenplanung aus? Gibt es bestimmte Tage / Uhrzeiten wie Du kannst? Ich bin da eigentlich immer recht flexibel.

Gruß
Dennis


----------



## rockriderSH (17. August 2012)

Ein herzliches moin in die Runde !!

Der Nightride mit Hendrik gestern Abend war wie immer sehr nett !

Ich sage euch nur so viel ..... Es gab für uns eine große Überraschung  Tja, was man so alles verpassen kann, wenn man nicht mit dabei ist und die Trails am Donnerstag absurft  Ihr müsst mich jetzt nicht anfangen zu löchern. Ich sage nur so viel: Hendrik und meine Wenigkeit waren zu dritt  So viel muss reichen !!! 

Gruß

Olli


----------



## plattsnacker (17. August 2012)

Rossi1981 schrieb:


> Moin Chrischan,
> 
> wie sieht denn Deine Wochenplanung aus? Gibt es bestimmte Tage / Uhrzeiten wie Du kannst? Ich bin da eigentlich immer recht flexibel.
> 
> ...



Hi Dennis,
Hi @all,

regulär bleibt bei mir eigentlich immer nur der Nightride am Donnerstag 20 Uhr ( von den Fahrten ins Büro nach HH mal abgesehen).
Aber wie es so ist, kommt auch da mal was zwischen, so dass ich nächste und wohl auch übernächste Woche am Donnerstag nicht kann.
Werde hier posten, auf welchen Tag ich meine abendliche Tour verschieben werde. Tendenziell wohl auf Dienstag. Vielleicht kommen ja noch mehr mit. Termine folgen also, hier und in LMB.

@Tom: Dein vergessener Klappstuhl vom ToH liegt warm und trocken bei mir @home. Können uns ja zur nächsten gemeinsamen Tour bei mir treffen...

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## plattsnacker (17. August 2012)

Hier 12 singletraillastige Kilometer nur im Krähenwald und Bergedorfer Gehölz als GPX-Datei (365 Hm)

Oder was macht ihr so in der Mittagspause ?  

Viel Spass
Chrischan


----------



## plattsnacker (17. August 2012)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Ein herzliches moin in die Runde !!
> 
> Der Nightride mit Hendrik gestern Abend war wie immer sehr nett !
> 
> ...



Ich rate doch mal:   Ihr habt Sabine Spitz auf dem Trail getroffen, da sie ja eh gerade in HH war und die Nase voll von diesem künstlichen "Stadtpark-Trail" bei London hatte?


----------



## Drahtesel89 (17. August 2012)

Ich tippe eher auf den einsamen Liteviller


----------



## plattsnacker (17. August 2012)

Würde nächste Woche vorauss. gern Dienstag oder zur Not auch Montag abends fahren wollen ( da ich Mi bis So nicht kann ) 

Wäre jemand dabei ? 

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## rockriderSH (17. August 2012)

... der Liteviller war's nicht !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (17. August 2012)

Nico war's !    ???


----------



## rockriderSH (17. August 2012)

.....  rate mal mit Rosenthal .  Neee kommt ihr sowieso nicht drauf !!


----------



## "Joker" (17. August 2012)

Sag jetzt nicht, dass sich doch noch eines von den sagenumwogenen MTB Bunnys, deren stets mögliche und unerwartete Anwesenheit auf jeder Ausfahrt unsere Kondition beflügelt, ausgerechnet eurer kleinen Runde angeschlossen hat


----------



## CoreXT (17. August 2012)

Hier noch ein Tipp von mir:
  Wobei ich auch nicht glaube, dass ihre darauf kommt. 

  Ja, da hatten Olli und ich uns auf einen gemütlichen Nightride eingestellt, und wurden dann so Überrascht.

  Ein sagenumwogenes MTB Bunny haben wir aber nicht getroffen.
  Ich würd eher sagen, es war ein MTB-Pro.
Denn der Pro fuhr unsere Hänge lächelnd und entspannt hoch.

  Das wird euch aber alles nichts helfen, da müsst ihr schon mal übernächsten Donnerstag mit  zum Nightride  kommen, und nicht auf dem Sofa bleiben 

  Dann wird das Rätzel sehr wahrscheinlich vor Ort aufgelöst. Da hat der Pro versprochen, wieder mit dabei zu sein 

  @Olli
  Den Nightride von gestern hast du super  beschrieben, das war mit dir mal wieder eine Super Runde und natürlich auch mit unser Überraschung.
  So ist das halt bei uns, jede Woche passiert das etwas neues spanendes!

@Chrischan
Mit Pelle hast du doch recht gehabt, der ist tatsächlich noch ein zweites mal operiert worden. Wenn ich mehr weiss geb ich wieder eine Info.

Gruß
Hendrik


----------



## Drahtesel89 (17. August 2012)

War es der Martin? Unangekündigt passt ja und da er zu 80% aus Oberschenkeln besteht, könnte ich mir das lächeln berghoch durchaus vorstellen...

oder es war der Triathlet mit Ironman-Ambitionen, der hier ein paar Eiträge vorher mitgeschrieben hat?

Jungs wenn alles gut geht, wird mein Bike nächste Woche verschickt. Hab heut mit dem Hersteller telefoniert 

Grüße, Chris


----------



## CoreXT (17. August 2012)

.... Nee nee, ganz kalt  
Da überlegt man noch schön bis übernächste Woche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gaudi (17. August 2012)

Mein Tip:
es gibt jetzt ein lächelndes Sachsenwald-Maskottchen 

Bei einer Tour am Dienstag wäre ich vielleicht dabei. Danach bin ich für 2 Wochen im Urlaub.

Gruß Gerrit


----------



## TeeKay82 (17. August 2012)

Wenns ne hübsche frau ist, wär ich beim übernächsten NR dabei!;-)


----------



## CoreXT (18. August 2012)

Oh Mann ... wenn dich nur noch hübsche Frauen motivieren zum nightride zu kommen, kannst du mir ganz schön Leid tun ;-) 
Ich bin zwar noch nicht solange hier dabei, aber bisher war es nie langweilig und immer nett mit den Mitfahrern, auch wenn ich bisher keine Maskottchen oder MTB Bunny's ausmachen könnte  

Bis zum nächsten NR


----------



## "Joker" (18. August 2012)

TeeKay82 schrieb:


> Wenns ne hübsche frau ist, wär ich beim übernächsten NR dabei!;-)



...richtig so 

@Christoph - ah - das Fahrrad kommt, gute Nachrichten, bist bestimmt gut aufgeregt?! Ich habe eure Videos aus Winterberg geschnitten und lade das Ergebnis gerade hoch. Ich verlinke das Video hier nachher mal.


----------



## Drahtesel89 (18. August 2012)

:thumbs up:


----------



## Drahtesel89 (18. August 2012)

hast du nur die 4 Videos aus der Dropbox? ich hab noch einige andere...

und ja ich bin aufgeregt


----------



## JanT (18. August 2012)

Moin,
heute möchte ich auch mal ein Termin einstellen  

Und zwar möchte ich morgen ab 9h vom Louisen Gymnasium in Bergedorf für ca. 2h eine Bergauf-Bergab Tour machen, soll heißen so viele Höhenmeter wir möglich fahren mit einem konstanten zügigen Tempo. Der Plan ist Bergedorfer Gehölz, Krähenwald und Trails um und bei Börnsen zu fahren. Vielleicht schaffen wir dann ja so um die 1000-1200hm. 

Wer hat Bock, wer kommt mit?

Bis dann,
JanT


----------



## Drahtesel89 (18. August 2012)

ich hab leider noch kein Rad und bin morgen entweder bei den Cyclassics oder an irgendeinem Wasserloch 

Der Grund warum ich meinen Senf dazu gebe: Ich war vor einigen Tagen im Bergedorfer Gehölz laufen und war erschrocken. Die ganzen Wegen wurden mit einer Fräse oder so geebnet und sind ziemlich aufgewühlt. Also lose Erde wohin das Auge reicht. Ihr werdet euch also bei 1000hm gut die Oberschenkel in den Bauch strampeln, denn der Boden lädt nicht zum fahren ein. Auf den Trails wirds dann z.T. aber besser


----------



## "Joker" (18. August 2012)

So, das Video ist online - viel Spaß damit  Sofern ihr einverstanden seid, würde ich es dann auch bei Facebook verlinken.

[ame="http://vimeo.com/47764440"]Sachsenwaldpioniere - zu Besuch in Winterberg on Vimeo[/ame]

Grüße, Marco


----------



## Marcus_xXx (18. August 2012)

Gefällt! Die Farbübergänge sind geil, nur die Mukke is n wenig "einschläfernd".. 

Sonst aber gut gemacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel89 (18. August 2012)

ja cool, hau rein das Ding  Ich hab noch mehr Videos, vllt können wir da mal noch ne Fortsetzung gestalten. Ich lad sie in die Dropbox, wenn ich nicht mehr am Handy bin. Bzw Montag in der Bibliothek,da geht das ratz-fatz


----------



## BigHart (18. August 2012)

Nettes Video Mucke wie schon erwähnt bissel einschläferndt aber ok. Ich bin beim nächsten Mal auch dabei und werd ein paar Fotos spendieren


----------



## JanT (18. August 2012)

@Drahtesel89 Ja, das mit den Wegen im Bergedorfer Gehölz habe ich auch schon gesehen... Ist dann halt noch extra Training ;-)


----------



## plattsnacker (18. August 2012)

JanT schrieb:


> @Drahtesel89 Ja, das mit den Wegen im Bergedorfer Gehölz habe ich auch schon gesehen... Ist dann halt noch extra Training ;-)



Moin. Jungs,  
bin Donnerstag mittags im Bergedorfer Gehölz gefahren. Wege wurden alle wieder gewalzt. Habe die Maschine noch auf dem Tieflader gesehen. Meine Nobby Nics durften die ersten frischen Spuren in die Forstautobahnen drücken.  Also Entwarnung und viel Spaß im. Bergedorfer Gehölz. 

Grüße vom warmen Ostseestrand 
Chrischan


----------



## plattsnacker (20. August 2012)

Moin,

diese Woche bleibt mir nur der Dienstagabend zum Fahren. 

Wäre jemand dabei ?


Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## CoreXT (20. August 2012)

Hallo Chrischan,
ich kann morgen nicht.
Da ich beruflich nach Mittelerde (Paderborn) muss

@Olli
Was wird wird den aus unserem Standard NR 
Stellst du den noch ein?
Vielleicht haben wir dann wieder unerwarteten Besuch 

Gruss
Hendrik


----------



## Schoberson (20. August 2012)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> diese Woche bleibt mir nur der Dienstagabend zum Fahren.
> 
> ...


Wenns Dienstag nicht mehr so heiß ist, dann bin ich dabei. Bin immer noch von der Deistertour am Samstag gegart. War übrigens richtig, richtig gut. 
Wann willst du denn los?


----------



## plattsnacker (20. August 2012)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Wenns Dienstag nicht mehr so heiß ist, dann bin ich dabei. Bin immer noch von der Deistertour am Samstag gegart. War übrigens richtig, richtig gut.
> Wann willst du denn los?



Hi Andree, 
wie gehabt wäre um 20 Uhr Start. 

Gruss
C.


----------



## Rossi1981 (20. August 2012)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Hi Andree,
> wie gehabt wäre um 20 Uhr Start.
> 
> Gruss
> C.


 

Moin,

habe mir Morgen Abend gedanklich fürs Fahren freigehalten...allerdings wollte ich um Eure Startzeit schon fast wieder zurück sein...wie gesagt...fehlende Nachtfahrausrüstung!

Wo wollt Ihr denn überhaupt längs düsen?

Gruß
Dennis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gaudi (20. August 2012)

Moin Jungs,
ich wäre Dienstag bei einer Tour dabei.
Hoffe nur ich bekomme das Quietschen der Scheibenbremsen vorher noch weg. Werde morgen gleich mal zum Baumarkt fahren und Bremsreiniger besorgen.
Gruß
Gerrit


----------



## Schoberson (20. August 2012)

@ Gerrit
Versuche mal die Schrauben am Bremsensattel nicht ganz so fest anzuziehen. Das hilft in der Regel schon. 
@ Chrischan
Wenn die Temperatur < 25C ist, dann bin ich für jeden Scheiss zu haben, sonst gerne eine gemütliche Runde.
Bis morgen, Andree


----------



## plattsnacker (21. August 2012)

Moin @ all,

heute startet also um 20 Uhr ein Dienstags-Nightride ( Treffpunkt 19:59 Uhr S-Bahn Reinbek, Sophienstr. 7 )

Teilnehmer bitte anmelden unter: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12735

@Gerrit: Wenn du magst, biete ich dir Bremsenreiniger und Schnell-Service bei mir ab 19:30 Uhr an. Melde dich rechtzeitig, falls Interesse.

@Andree: "gemütliche Runde" klingt gut !  Hauptsache nicht auf die Fre... packen. Alle Betten belegt in den KH's ;-(

@Dennis: Wenn du entsprechend Beleuchtung aufgetrieben hast, komm einfach mit. Strecke wird vor Ort entschieden, wird aber für jeden mit MTB fahrbar sein. 

Bis nachher
Chrischan


----------



## CoreXT (21. August 2012)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> @Andree: "gemütliche Runde" klingt gut !  Hauptsache nicht auf die Fre... packen. Alle Betten belegt in den KH's ;-(



Moin Moin,
kleines Update zu unserem KH Reinbek Patienten:
Ich war gestern bei Ihm. Pelle geht's Mental ganz gut, nur macht ihm der Arm physisch zu schaffen.
Die Chirurgen sind da echt gut Schrauber. Die könnten bestimmt auch den Schnell-Service bei Gerrit übernehmen .

Mit den ersten Mobiliesierungen hat Pelle schon begonnen, nur wird das ganze bestimmt mit Reha und voller Belastungsfähigkeit noch dauern.
Ich gehe mal davon aus, das er bei uns vor nächstem Frühjahr nicht wieder mitfahren kann. 

Ab nächster Woche soll dann im KH Reinbek auch wieder ein Bett frei werden, zwischen lauter alten Leuten. Das ist nicht wirklich schön 

Also fahrt heute schön vorsichtig!!!

Ich kann leider, wie schon gesagt heute nicht.
Ich wünsch euch aber ein "good flow" 

Ich hoffe dann mal auf Do. das dann auch noch jemand lust und Zeit hat für den NR.


----------



## Rossi1981 (21. August 2012)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Moin @ all,
> 
> heute startet also um 20 Uhr ein Dienstags-Nightride ( Treffpunkt 19:59 Uhr S-Bahn Reinbek, Sophienstr. 7 )
> 
> ...


 

Hey Chrischan,

ich bin heute Abend definitiv nicht dabei.

Werde aber vielleicht Morgen u. / o. Donnerstag Abend, und bestimmt Samstag Vormittag unterwegs sein. Das wird dann tendenziell ne flotte CC Runde mit ordentlich Wurzeltrails werden.

Aber falls jemand Lust hat...immer herzlich Willkommen und Euch heute Abend viel Spaß!

Gruß
Dennis


----------



## rockriderSH (21. August 2012)

Moin Männers,

ich habe dann mal den Nightride für diese Woche Donnerstag unter LMB reingestellt. Ich werde selbst nicht dabei sein, da mich leider die Hexe angeschossen hat und ich tierische Schmerzen habe. 

Bin heute erst einmal mit Doc Kürff in Reinbek verabredet.

Bis denne 

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CoreXT (21. August 2012)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Moin Männers,
> 
> ich habe dann mal den Nightride für diese Woche Donnerstag unter LMB reingestellt. Ich werde selbst nicht dabei sein, da mich leider die Hexe angeschossen hat und ich tierische Schmerzen habe.
> 
> ...



Na dann wünsch ich dir gute Besserung 

Ich bin schon mal am Do. dabei. Mal sehen, ob ich die Strecke auch ohne Garmin finde 

Ich hoffe nur das ich da am Do. nicht alleine stehe.

Bis denn


----------



## Gaudi (21. August 2012)

Hi Chrischan,
würde Dein Angebot gerne annehmen. Wie kann ich Dich erreichen?

Gruß Gerrit


----------



## Spacetime (21. August 2012)

@core so schlimm mit dem Schlüsselbein ? Ich konnte 4 Wochen nach der OP wieder leicht fahren


----------



## CoreXT (21. August 2012)

Scheinbar ist das relativ kompliziert bei mein Freund Pelle. Ist ja kein Schlüsselbeinbruch, sondern die Kugel vom Oberarmknochen war ab und in 3 teile zerbrochen. Und wenn man keine 20 mehr ist dauert dies wohl :-(


----------



## Schoberson (21. August 2012)

Eigentlich wollte ich vor dem Alpencross nicht mehr aufs Radl, habs nun doch getan und es war die richtige Entscheidung. 
Geile Tour Männer!!! Die Runde war jenseits unseres Standards. Einfach losgerockt und einige neue und gute Trais entdeckt.
Verabschiede mich jetzt erstmal in den Urlaub und wünsche allen, sofern möglich ein paar geschmeidige Ausritte. Und vor allem, denjenigen die sich in einer Woche gleich zwei neue Bikes zulegen;-)
Andree


----------



## Drahtesel89 (22. August 2012)

Ich wünsche allen die einen Alpencross machen viel Spass, Erfolg, ordentlich Saft in den Beinen und Ausdauer im Hintern. Und ich hoffe, nicht zuletzt für diverse Online-Auftritte und Winter-ToH, auf zahlreiche Fotos und Videos.

Beste Grüße


----------



## shbiker (22. August 2012)

Moin Männers,

habe soeben meinen Dämpfer wieder nach Hause geliefert bekommen War tatsächlich ein Bauteil defekt Heute Abend ist montieren angesagt, und wenn alles gut läuft bin ich morgen beim NR auch wieder mit am Start.

bis denne

Jörg


----------



## plattsnacker (22. August 2012)

shbiker schrieb:


> Moin Männers,
> 
> habe soeben meinen Dämpfer wieder nach Hause geliefert bekommen War tatsächlich ein Bauteil defekt Heute Abend ist montieren angesagt, und wenn alles gut läuft bin ich morgen beim NR auch wieder mit am Start.
> 
> ...



Siehst du Hendrik, alles wird gut ! Obwohl ich zwei Fahrer für gestern motivieren konnte, musst du am Do nicht alleine fahren !  So langsam haben wir ein verlässliches "Polster" an möglichen Mitfahrern, trotz Hardware- und Software-Ausfällen verschiedener Art.  Gefällt mir 

Damit euch morgen nicht langweilig wird, verrate ich im ggs. zu anderen Geheimnisträgern  auf noch unser (Andree, Gerrit and me ) Erlebnis von gestern in Form der GPX-Datei. Es sind neue Singletrails und eine lange, aber gut fahrbare Treppe (bei der Wohltorfer Kirche) enthalten. Mehr im Anhang. 

Die Eckdaten der netten Tour von gestern:

Dauer 	02:09:00 h
Distanz 	28,60 km
km/h (Mittel) 	13.30 km/h
Höhenmeter 	420 hm sagt eTrex 30 ???, wohl eher 250-300 Hm


Bis demnächst 
Chrischan


----------



## Spacetime (22. August 2012)

Danke für die Blumen bezüglich meines Alters


----------



## Drahtesel89 (22. August 2012)

Ich wollt ja nichts sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (22. August 2012)

Hi Phil, etwa heut' 31 geworden ?


----------



## "Joker" (22. August 2012)

Dann solltest du auch ein Video zum Geburtstag bekommen 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/48001681"]Sachsenwaldpioniere zu Besuch in Winterberg II - Preview on Vimeo[/ame]

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!

Grüße, Marco


----------



## Tommessen (22. August 2012)

Geburtstag Phil !!!!  Mein herzlichen Glüstrumpf ;-)


----------



## Spacetime (22. August 2012)

ich bin noch 30 bis februar 2013


----------



## Spacetime (22. August 2012)

ah nice der clip


----------



## shbiker (22. August 2012)

Dämpfer passt, Bremsen quietschen, dann kann es morgen losgehen.

Bis morgen Abend

Jörg


----------



## CoreXT (22. August 2012)

Hallo Jörg und alle anderen die morgen mit zum NR wollen.
Leider musste ich mich für morgen wieder abmelden, da ich kurzfristig beruflich verhindert bin.
Gruß
Hendrik


----------



## shbiker (23. August 2012)

CoreXT schrieb:


> Hallo Jörg und alle anderen die morgen mit zum NR wollen.
> Leider musste ich mich für morgen wieder abmelden, da ich kurzfristig beruflich verhindert bin.
> Gruß
> Hendrik


 
Ups,

dann stehe ich heute Abend alleine am Bahnhof??
Na. ´mal schauen was sich da noch ergibt.


----------



## plattsnacker (23. August 2012)

shbiker schrieb:


> Ups,
> 
> dann stehe ich heute Abend alleine am Bahnhof??
> Na. ´mal schauen was sich da noch ergibt.



...z.B. eine trailige Mittagspause im Bergedorfer Gehölz ?  

Wenn jemand Lust und Zeit hat, bitte bis 11 Uhr hier --> anmelden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel89 (23. August 2012)

@Olli und die andern Väter: ich weiß nun auch, was ein "Puky" ist. Hab zufällig eins in der Stadt gesehen..ist pink da eigentlich die Standartlackierung?


----------



## paradox (23. August 2012)

moin männer, 

sagt mal was habt ihr denn für lampen bei eurem nightride? da ich gerade keine habe und gerne mit euch mitfahren würde, bräuchte ich bitte mal einen tipp von euch.

danke!

fahrt ihr auch mal mittags oder so?

ich werde jetzt mal mich aufs radl schwingen und ne runde drehen... wer spontan dabei sein will kurz melden ;-)


----------



## "Joker" (23. August 2012)

@ Chris

Puky ist out, ich habe meinem Junior auf jeden Fall schon entweder ein Islabike oder ggf. ein Specialized Hot Rock ausgesucht  Jetzt muss der Kerl nur noch ins entsprechende Alter kommen, damit ich das hier durchsetzen kann. Pink ist übrigens kein Puky Standard. 

@ Paradox

Die bei uns viel genutzen Lampen sind die Magicshine 808, 872 oder entsprechend baugleiche Produkte aus der Bucht ohne Markennamen. Die 808 und die unzähligen baugleichen, leuchten eher fokussiert. Die 872 beispielsweise hat ein homogenes Leuchtbild.

Christian will nachher um 11:30 eine Runde drehen, da könnt ihr zwei zusammen fahren.

Grüße, Marco


----------



## plattsnacker (23. August 2012)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> @Olli und die andern Väter: ich weiß nun auch, was ein "Puky" ist. Hab zufällig eins in der Stadt gesehen..ist pink da eigentlich die Standartlackierung?


Standard war mal Gelb ( Tigerente/Janosch ) .  Inzwischen Pink ( Prinzessin Lillifee ) für Mädels, Blau ( Captain Sharky ) für Jungens.


Vorher aber das Kokua "LIKE-a-BIKE" Laufrad nicht vergessen ( 2.-3. Lebensjahr ). Stützräder sind tabu !!!  Zum 3. Geburtstag geht es dann mit 12"-Puky voll ab.  Ab 16" empfehle ich aber das Specialized "Hotrock" (Foto, grün) , da einfach viel trailtauglicher 

So, nun weisste bescheid. Viel Spass bei der Puky-User-Production 

*4sale:*  18" Puky  in Custom-Lackierung und 16" Specializerd Hotrock ( siehe Fotos )

@Matthias:  Wann möchtest du das 12" ( siehe Foto ) denn abholen ?

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## plattsnacker (23. August 2012)

paradox schrieb:


> moin männer,
> 
> sagt mal was habt ihr denn für lampen bei eurem nightride? da ich gerade keine habe und gerne mit euch mitfahren würde, bräuchte ich bitte mal einen tipp von euch.
> 
> ...



Moin paradox,

bez. Lampe:  z.B. die hier 
Hatte ca. 5 Tage Lieferzeit und nur 36  bei 1800 Lumen. 
Am besten gleich 2, eine an den Lenker, eine auf den Helm...

bez. Mittagstour:  einfach mal weiter oben lesen oder LMB schauen 

Gruss
Christian


----------



## paradox (23. August 2012)

ich blicks doch net wirklich ;-) wo ist der treffpunkt?
bahnhof reinbek? auf welcher seite? bei der arge oder am schloß?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel89 (23. August 2012)

@Paradox: ich hab eine Magicshine Start900. Kostet 99,- (zumindest hab ich sie dafür gekauft). 900Lumen reichen mMn und der Vorteil ist: deutsche Firma mit deutscher Garantie und Gewährleistung. Bei mir war der Akku defekt-angerufen und 2 Tage später nen neuen, bevor ich den alten zurück geschickt hatte. Ich würde schon allein deswegen keinen China-Kracher kaufen.

Grüße Christoph


----------



## rockriderSH (23. August 2012)

Moin Männers,

Jörgi, heute Abend kommt ein Kumpel von mir mit. Du bist also auf keinen Fall allein !

Gruß

Olli


----------



## plattsnacker (23. August 2012)

Moin Jungs,
habe in der IG mal eine Telefon- u. Adressliste für uns angelegt, m.d.B. um Eintragung wer mag...

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## shbiker (23. August 2012)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Moin Männers,
> 
> Jörgi, heute Abend kommt ein Kumpel von mir mit. Du bist also auf keinen Fall allein !
> 
> ...


 
Jetzt noch ein "Überraschungsgast" und alles wird gut


----------



## mittwoch (23. August 2012)

Moin an euch,

komme heute auch mal wieder.

dirk


----------



## "Joker" (23. August 2012)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> @Paradox: ich hab eine Magicshine Start900. Kostet 99,- (zumindest hab ich sie dafür gekauft). 900Lumen reichen mMn und der Vorteil ist: deutsche Firma mit deutscher Garantie und Gewährleistung. Bei mir war der Akku defekt-angerufen und 2 Tage später nen neuen, bevor ich den alten zurück geschickt hatte. Ich würde schon allein deswegen keinen China-Kracher kaufen.
> 
> Grüße Christoph



Ich war immer der Meinung, du hättest eine MyTinySun Start 900. Das Modell Start 900 führt Magicshine nicht, die Akkus sind aber untereinander kompatibel. Nur der Vollständigkeit wegen.

Grüße, Marco


----------



## Drahtesel89 (23. August 2012)

Ich meine natürlich mytinysun start 900! Danke für die Korrektur Marco!


----------



## Drahtesel89 (23. August 2012)

brauch jemand noch etwas vom http://www.bike-discount.de/ ?? Ich wollt was bestellen und dann könnte man die Versandkosten vermeiden oder so. Also gebt mir Bescheid bis Sonntag Abend, dann bestell ich.

edit:
@all: Hat noch jemand ein Hinterrad fürs Rennrad günstig abzugeben? Soll für den Rollentrainer sein,damit ich net immer die Mäntel wechseln muss, wenn das Wetter bald draussen wieder herbstlich wird..


----------



## plattsnacker (23. August 2012)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> brauch jemand noch etwas vom http://www.bike-discount.de/ ?? Ich wollt was bestellen und dann könnte man die Versandkosten vermeiden oder so. Also gebt mir Bescheid bis Sonntag Abend, dann bestell ich.
> 
> edit:
> @all: Hat noch jemand ein Hinterrad fürs Rennrad günstig abzugeben? Soll für den Rollentrainer sein,damit ich net immer die Mäntel wechseln muss, wenn das Wetter bald draussen wieder herbstlich wird..



ICH :    HR -- > Mavic CXP22 / Ultegra Nabe / Conti GrandPrix 4seasons 28-622  --  ergänzend als Winterpaket dazu das passende VR mit Nabendynamo für *EHRLICH *verdiente Winterpokalpunkte   ( Mavic CXP22 / Shimano DH3N71 / Conti GrandPrix 4seasons 28-622 ) 

VB f.d. LRS 111  ( nur HR 50 , dann aber kleiner Vermerk "Indoor" auf dem Winterpokal... )

Vergleich siehe :   http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k631/a74170/hinterrad-28-ultegra-cxp33-36l.html

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## plattsnacker (23. August 2012)

paradox schrieb:


> ich blicks doch net wirklich ;-) wo ist der treffpunkt?
> bahnhof reinbek? auf welcher seite? bei der arge oder am schloß?



Hi Christian,

hier im Anhang unsere Tour von heute Mittag.
(zu öffnen u.a. mit GoogleEarth oder Garmin BaseCamp)

*Die Eckdaten:*

Dauer	 01:04:00 h
Distanz 15,50 km
km/h (Mittel) 14.53 km/h
Höhenmeter	 379 hm (rauf*+*runter)


War nett 

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel89 (24. August 2012)

Hey Christian. Heißt das, du willst das mit bestellen, oder du hast den LRS über und würdest mir das HR anbieten? Das VR brauch ich nicht, da ich nur hinten eingespannt bin und sich vorn das Rad eh nicht mitdreht. also nutzt der Dynamo nichts. Aber ich werde Rolle dazuschreiben, wenn ich meine 5Std Fahrt eintrage  

Grüße, Christoph


----------



## plattsnacker (24. August 2012)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> Hey Christian. Heißt das, du willst das mit bestellen, oder du hast den LRS über und würdest mir das HR anbieten? Das VR brauch ich nicht, da ich nur hinten eingespannt bin und sich vorn das Rad eh nicht mitdreht. also nutzt der Dynamo nichts. Aber ich werde Rolle dazuschreiben, wenn ich meine 5Std Fahrt eintrage  Da ich mich noch net so ganz auskenne. Ne 10fach RR Kassette krieg ich da sicher drauf? Und gibt es bei RR auch versch. Schnellspanner-Größen? nur zwecks Kompatibilität.
> 
> Grüße, Christoph



Hi Christoph,

ich kann dir das HR anbieten. Probiere es einfach aus, bez. QR und 10fach-Kassette. Sollte aber passen.

Bin heute @home, komm' einfach lang ( vorher kurz Termin abstimmen... ).

Vom Bike-Discount brauche ich kurzfristig nichts, danke.

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## paradox (24. August 2012)

Hallo Christian,

vielen Dank für die Daten, ich werde Sie nächste Woche auswerten können, 

Ich hoffe ich komme dazu übernäcvhste Woche mal mit euch am DO ne Runde fahren zu können. 

Gruß

Chris


----------



## plattsnacker (24. August 2012)

Moin Chris,
Moin Jungs,

da ich die nächsten beiden Donnerstage verhindert bin, plane ich wieder am Dienstag in die Nacht hinein zu fahren.
Wer mit möchte, darf sich gern hier anmelden.

Dieser Termin soll natürlich in keinster Weise euren Donnerstag-Termin ersetzen, nur ergänzen  
Nicht das hier wieder rumgejammert wird...

Schönes Wochenende
Chrischan


----------



## Tommessen (24. August 2012)

Nabend die Herren 

Am Sonntag morgen werden mal wieder die HaBes befahren. So ca.3Stunde feinste Trails. Gestartet wird um 9Uhr von der Kärtner Hütte.

Schönes Weekend

Kleine Änderung 9.15Uhr ist Treffen. Kann man länger schlafen haha


----------



## Schoberson (25. August 2012)

Moin Thomas,
würde ja gerne mitkommen, aber leider, leider habe ich Urlaub
Wie ist denn Onkel Günni mit seinem neuen Allmountain zufrieden?

Grüß mir die Heide, Andree


----------



## Tommessen (25. August 2012)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Moin Thomas,
> würde ja gerne mitkommen, aber leider, leider habe ich Urlaub
> Wie ist denn Onkel Günni mit seinem neuen Allmountain zufrieden?
> 
> Grüß mir die Heide, Andree



Hey Andree,
er ist schwer begeistert,fährt jetz auch die steilen Abfahrten runter.
Vorbei mit den Chickenways .

Gutes Gelingen


----------



## Drahtesel89 (25. August 2012)

Wird Zeit, dass meine Kiste kommt. Ich kenne die meisten Mitfahrer nur ausm Forum...

Wer ist denn Onkel Günni?


----------



## Tommessen (25. August 2012)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> Wird Zeit, dass meine Kiste kommt. Ich kenne die meisten Mitfahrer nur ausm Forum...
> 
> Wer ist denn Onkel Günni?



Onkel Günni is n Kumpel von mir,kommt aus Buxtehude und macht den Gido inne HaBes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nearest2thepin (26. August 2012)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> Wird Zeit, dass meine Kiste kommt. Ich kenne die meisten Mitfahrer nur ausm Forum...
> (...)



Ja Chris, sag Bescheid, wenn die Zwille endlich da ist. Kellerschlüssel - wie gehabt - unter der Matte?

Schbässle,
Jan


----------



## "Joker" (26. August 2012)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> Wird Zeit, dass meine Kiste kommt. Ich kenne die meisten Mitfahrer nur ausm Forum...
> 
> Wer ist denn Onkel Günni?



Doppel Dito, ich muss auch mal wieder in den Wald, bin hier irgendwie auch nur noch virtuell am Start.



nearest2thepin schrieb:


> Ja Chris, sag Bescheid, wenn die Zwille endlich da ist. Kellerschlüssel - wie gehabt - unter der Matte?



Richtig, das habe ich in jedem Fall damals den Jungs mit den Löchern in der Mütze gesagt. 

Grüße, Marco


----------



## plattsnacker (29. August 2012)

Moin !

Für morgen geplant:  trailige Mittagspause im Bergedorfer Gehölz 

Wenn jemand Lust und Zeit hat, bitte bis 11 Uhr hier --> anmelden  


Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## shbiker (29. August 2012)

Moin,

ich habe nun den Termin für Donnerstagabend ins LMB gestellt. 
Anmelden hier  http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13332

Bis denne 

Jörg


----------



## plattsnacker (29. August 2012)

shbiker schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich habe nun den Termin für Donnerstagabend ins LMB gestellt.
> Anmelden hier  http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13332
> ...



Sehr schön 

Viel Spaß !

P.S. Der Wurzeltrail ist z.Zt. super fahrbar


----------



## CoreXT (29. August 2012)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Moin !
> 
> Für morgen geplant:  trailige Mittagspause im Bergedorfer Gehölz
> 
> ...



Moin Moin,
musst du nicht mehr arbeiten? Oder biste jetzt AL?
Und wenn du arbeitest, freud es mich für dich ; so möchte mal ich URLAUB machen 

Ich werd dann mal am Abend mit Jörg fahren.
Ich draf morgen endlich wieder nach Hause kommen

@Olli
Was ist mit dir? Oder hast du noch deine Hexe?
Morgen wollte doch unser Überraschungsgast wieder am Start sein 

Gruß nach Reinbek
Hendrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WhiteGiant (30. August 2012)

Hi wollte  heute Abend mitfahren wenn ich es rechtzeitig schaffe.
MfG
Arek


----------



## Drahtesel89 (30. August 2012)

Jan kneift heut oder wie?


----------



## nearest2thepin (30. August 2012)

Ach Männer, Ihr macht das schon...


----------



## plattsnacker (30. August 2012)

Hi Jungs,

werde wohl auch nächste Woche nochmal am Dienstag den NR anbieten und Donnerstag sausen lassen müssen.

Mitfahrer für Dienstag (20 Uhr) melden sich bitte hier an.

Gruss
Christian


----------



## shbiker (31. August 2012)

Ich bin kommenden Donnerstag beruflich auch unterwegs und es ist nicht ganz sicher ob ich bis 20:00 Uhr wieder zurück bin. 

Bis denne

Jörg


----------



## plattsnacker (31. August 2012)

@Christoph, Phil, Marco etc.:
Vielleicht interessant für Euch: http://www.fullface.de/filmen-fotografieren/index.htm


Gruß
C.


----------



## Drahtesel89 (31. August 2012)

Cool  werde ich mal an die Fotografin meiner Marketingabteilung weiterleiten 

Edit: Die Seite scheint noch im Aufbau zu sein, sooo nützlich sind die Tipps bisher noch nicht,aber vllt kommt ja noch was. 

P.S. Die Fahrtechnik Videos auf der Seite habe ich vor einiger Zeit schon bei Youtube angeschaut und die sind z.T. ganz nützlich, also auch für andere Fahrer interessant.

Grüße


----------



## Schoberson (2. September 2012)

Moingiorno Männers,

wollte mich kurz vom Alpentrip zurück melden. Es war eine hammergeile und -harte und vor allem unvergessliche Tour. Alle (Fahrer und Bikes) sind heil geblieben. Bilder und Berichte gibt es nach meinem zweiten Urlaub. 

Bis bald aufm Trail, Andree

@ Chris
Die Fotos von dir sind echt gut geworden.


----------



## Drahtesel89 (3. September 2012)

Hey Andree, 

Willkommen zurück. Schön, dass alles heil geblieben ist. Ich bin schon sehr gespannt auf einen Bericht und viele viele Fotos. Wir sollten das in einer Form auf die Homepage packen und ggf bei Facebook verlinken, sodass die Leute auf unsre Page gelangen.

Viel Spass im zweiten Urlaub und halt dich fit für das Enduro-Rennen im Deister! Das wird klasse 

Grüße christoph


----------



## bat3000 (3. September 2012)

Hallo Sachsenwaldpionieren,
da ich den Spaß des Radfahrens wiederentdeckt habe, surfte ich etwas im www und stieß auf eure Truppe.

Jetzt bin ich hin & her gerissen, da ich einerseits echt Lust habe in euren Windschatten mitzuradeln andererseits, die Befürchtung habe, nicht ganz in eure Gewohnheiten zu passen. 

Ich habe eure veröffentlichten Strecken angesehen. Hier sieht es so aus als ob ihr ganz brav auf den Wegen bleibt - wenn ich mir aber eure Fotos ansehe, stelle ich fest, dass ihr doch auch mal ganz schön offroad unterwegs seid - schließlich fahrt Ihr ja auch MTB´s .

Mein Hauptproblem: Ich habe ein (strassentaugliches)Cross Bike - kein MTB. Schicke Sportkleidung habe ich auch nicht zu bieten . (aber einen Helm)

Naja. Nun wäre es für mich interessant - welche LVL ihr wirklich Fahrt und ob mein Cross Bike überhaupt "ins Bild" passt.

Zu mir:

Ich bin 43 Jahre alt und fahre bei Trockenheit täglich 10 Km zur Arbeit mit dem Rad und habe Spaß dabei. In der Freizeit fahre ich mitunter durch den Sachsenwald, aber bleibe auf den Wegen.


Ich würde mich über ein Einschätzung freuen und kann auch mit einem "eher nicht" leben .

Ich bin jetzt eh für ca 2 Wochen "außer Betrieb", mein Radl nach einer Notbremsung ein "Ei" hat und eh zur Inspektion muss...

Freue mich auf eine Rückmeldung.

Grüße
Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (3. September 2012)

bat3000 schrieb:


> Hallo Sachsenwaldpionieren,
> da ich den Spaß des Radfahrens wiederentdeckt habe, surfte ich etwas im www und stieß auf eure Truppe.
> 
> Jetzt bin ich hin & her gerissen, da ich einerseits echt Lust habe in euren Windschatten mitzuradeln andererseits, die Befürchtung habe, nicht ganz in eure Gewohnheiten zu passen.
> ...



Hallo Rainer,

so sehr wir uns immer über Verstärkung auf unseren Touren freuen, befürchte ich doch, dass dein Cross-Bike zumindest für große Teile unserer Strecken ungeeignet wäre.
Die GPX-Dateien zeigen zwar, das wir auf "festen" Waldwegen bleiben, aber teilweise geht es halt doch über 10 cm hohe Baumwurzelabsätze oder einige Meter durch Matsch oder relativ losen Sand.
Wenn du die Stellen schiebend und tragend passieren würdest, hättest weder du noch wir viel Spass an der Runde. Nur dein Bikeshop würde sich wieder über Laufrad-Umsatz freuen 

Vielleicht hast du die Möglichkeit, dir ein passendes MTB ( ein Hardtail nur mit Federgabel tut es auch ) zu leihen oder gar zu kaufen und so die Strecken mit uns kennen- und einschätzen zu lernen. Teilweise fahren wir sogar mal am Tage, so dass  Beleuchtung nicht zwingend notwendig ist. Bei unseren abendlichen Touren reicht "normale" Strassenbeleuchtung aber (u.a. wegen der Wurzeln) nicht aus.

Melde dich bei mehr Interesse gern wieder, auch direkt per PN, bei uns/mir.
Dann können wir mal telefonieren.

Gruss
Christian


----------



## plattsnacker (3. September 2012)

Hi Jungs,

Nightride diese Woche auch am Dienstag. Findet jedoch nur statt, wenn hier bis 19 Uhr jemand angemeldet ist.

Für Donnerstag plane ich bereits um 10:30 Uhr eine zweistündige Tour.
Mitfahrer bitte anmelden.

Gruss
Christian


----------



## BigHart (3. September 2012)

Moin Männers,

ich melde mich mit neuem Alpina Helm zurück und brauche jetzt nur noch eine Helmlampe für den Nightride. Habt ihr spontan für mich einen Tip (geldbeutel ist recht schmal also bitte keine 100 Euro Lampen).

Danke schon mal fürs Antworten


----------



## CoreXT (3. September 2012)

Hi BigHart,
das hatten wir gerade erst.
Für dich gerne nochmal das Zitat und dieser Zusatz-Link
ebay



Jpui schrieb:


> EDIT: Bitte noch nicht eintragen. Der Händler  berechnet offensichtlich für jeden die Versandkosten einzelnt. Eine  Sammelbestellung macht wohl doch keinen Sinn..
> 
> Das ich die Sammelbestellung für die Lampen angekündigt hatte ist jetzt schon etwas her, aber jetzt kommt Sie doch^^
> 
> ...



ebay and Google is your best friend

Gruss
Hendrik


----------



## BigHart (3. September 2012)

Ja Mist, danke Hendrik,

ich hatte den Post gelesen aber da war ja ein Edit drin mit "noch nicht eintragen weil Versandkosten" und hatte deswegen auch davon Abstand gehalten.

Sonst noch wer der bestellen muss? Würd mir ungern wegen einer einzigen Lampe einen account erstellen.

Lg Adrian


----------



## plattsnacker (4. September 2012)

BigHart schrieb:


> Ja Mist, danke Hendrik,
> 
> ich hatte den Post gelesen aber da war ja ein Edit drin mit "noch nicht eintragen weil Versandkosten" und hatte deswegen auch davon Abstand gehalten.
> 
> ...



Moin Adrian,

ich habe mir kÃ¼rzlich fÃ¼r 37â¬ diese hier bestellt. War nach 5 Tagen bei mir (Artikelstandort in Deutschland).
Der Anbieter hat fÃ¼r 39â¬ auch noch die gleiche Lampe+RÃ¼cklicht im Angebot.
FÃ¼r das Geld machst du hier nix falsch...

Edit:  Ups, ist der gleiche Link, wie der von Hendrik. Naja, doppelt hÃ¤lt besser ;-)

Bis bald
Christian


----------



## bat3000 (4. September 2012)

@Christian.

ok, PN ist raus.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Schoberson (5. September 2012)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> Hey Andree,
> 
> Willkommen zurück. Schön, dass alles heil geblieben ist. Ich bin schon sehr gespannt auf einen Bericht und viele viele Fotos. Wir sollten das in einer Form auf die Homepage packen und ggf bei Facebook verlinken, sodass die Leute auf unsre Page gelangen.
> 
> ...



Moin Chris,
eine Rubrik von gefahrenen Touren auf der Homepage finde ich auch gut. Ich denke da käme einiges Interessantes zusammen. Deisterkreisel, Schwarzwaldtour, Alpen, Bikeparkbesuche usw. Sollten wir mal ins Auge fassen. 

Beim Endurorennen bin ich leider nicht dabei. Werde dafür an dem Wochenende den Rosstrappendownhill in Thale mit dem Einrad runter fahren. :-S

Gruß, Andree


----------



## plattsnacker (5. September 2012)

Moin,

wer schraubt denn mal den Do-NR ins LMB ?
Bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich dabei sein kann...

Edit: Ok, ich hab' ihn eingestellt, auch wenn ich evtl. nicht dabei bin.

*Edit 2:   Bin dabei* 

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gaudi (6. September 2012)

Supi ,
bis später dann.

Gruß Gerrit


----------



## Drahtesel89 (6. September 2012)

Nabend Jungs,

da ich es heut nicht zum NR geschafft hab, habe ich hier wenigstens was sinnvolles gefunden. Für alle die sich, wie ich, ab und an mit dem Highspeed/Lowspeed-Druckstufen, sowie der Zugstufen-Einstellung am Dämpfer rumärgern und noch das letzte bisschen Performance rauskitzeln wollen, habe ich diese schöne Anleitung gefunden. Erklärt ist alles für ganz dumme und so hab ich es nun auch verinnerlicht 

http://www.zweirad-joos.de/bike_sonstiges_fahrwerk_special_.pdf

Grüße und viel Spass beim rumspielen.


----------



## "Joker" (7. September 2012)

Für ganz Dumme ist perfekt, dann kann ich mich auch endlich mal adäquat damit beschäftigen  Vielen Dank also.

Grüße, Marco


----------



## plattsnacker (7. September 2012)

Moin Jungs,

in Pelzerhaken ist ab heute *KITE&SUP Festival*.

Vielleicht hat jemand Interesse  und wir sehen uns dort...




@Marco: Wann dürfen wir dich denn wieder auf dem Trail begrüßen ??


Schönes WoEnde
Chrischan


----------



## "Joker" (8. September 2012)

@Christian

Das Thema Studium ist in jedem Fall erfolgreich abgehakt, ich bin gerade mit meinen Bewerbungen zu Gange und plane nächste Woche das MTB aus seinem Katastrophenquartier abzuholen, damit ich jederzeit damit fahren kann. Ich hoffe also, spätestens übernächste Woche startklar zu sein 

Grüße, Marco


----------



## Drahtesel89 (9. September 2012)

Heute mal abseits des Radsports aktiv gewesen.

Beim 23. Int. Alsterlauf (10km um die Alster) nach 43min reingekommen. Das war zwar langsamer als geplant (unter 40min) aber dennoch mit Platz 401 von 4.495 ganz akzeptabel wie ich finde. Das heißt ich gehör zu den schnellsten 8% oder, was noch besser klingt, 92% der Teilnehmer waren langsamer als ich  

@Christian: ich muss dich mal wieder zwecks Werkzeug anhauen...ich müsste nochmal eine Kassette auf das LR montieren.

Donnerstag Nightride? Andree-schon wieder da?

Grüße, Christoph

Edit: @Thomas: Wann bist du mal wieder irgendwo dabei? hab noch Zeug für dich im Wohnzimmer rumliegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (10. September 2012)

@Marco:  Hey super ! Dann erstmal fetten Glückwunsch zum erledigten Studium !!!  

@Christoph:  Ich kann dir das Werkzeug gern wieder an die bekannte Materialübergabestelle legen, dann kannst du es jederzeit abholen. Vielleicht lohnt es sich aber irgendwann für dich, einen eigenen Abzieher+Peitsche zu kaufen ;-)  Kost' nich' teuer...
Ach ja, dir natürlich auch Glückwünsche zum super 10km-Ergebnis !  Ich wäre wohl so 10 min. hinter dir eingetroffen. Unter den letzten 8% halt ;-)

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## Schoberson (10. September 2012)

@ Chris
Haben sich die 92% der Läufer verlaufen oder aus Höfflichkeit dir den Vortritt gelassen?  Glückwunsch.
Bin beim NR dabei. 

@ Marco
Ebenfalls Glückwunsch. Ist ja schön dich bald mal wieder dabei zuhaben.

@ Chrischan
Bist du Meister im SUP geworden?

Bis bald, Andree


----------



## plattsnacker (10. September 2012)

Schoberson schrieb:


> @ Chrischan
> Bist du Meister im SUP geworden?
> 
> Bis bald, Andree



Nö, habe von der Familie "Verbot" bekommen, bei SUP-Rennen mitzumachen, da ich immer als letzter an Land komme   Bin halt gern auf dem Wasser 

Dafür fleißig 2013er SUPs getestet..., und der Tochter(5) erfolgreich Windsurf-Unterricht gegeben 

Bis Do
C.


----------



## plattsnacker (10. September 2012)

Moin Jungs,

die Fotos vom Sommer-ToH sind in der Dropbox.

@Olli:  Evtl. der lecker Männer-Grilltisch f.d. Homepage ? 



Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## Tommessen (10. September 2012)

Hey Chris,
beim NR werd ich durch mein frühes Aufstehen nur selten teilnehmen.
Das Biken wird sich bei mir auf die frühen Abendstunden und aufs Weekend beschränken.
Kann die Teile auch gern abholen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Tommessen (10. September 2012)

Netter Bricht über Sam Hill beim Nordketten Downhill in Innsbruck,
guckst Du hier

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/kana...o/1727996/Sam-Hill,-der-neue-Nordketten-König


PS ich glaub, hab Andree im Hintergrund mit sein Canyon runter fegen sehen


----------



## "Joker" (10. September 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche  Ich will mal sehen, ob mein Canyon mich noch mag, wo ich die letzten Monate höchstens 200 km auf der Stadtschlampe unterwegs war. 

p.s. ich meine Andree's Canyon mit ihm 'runterfegen gesehen zu haben...nungut


----------



## Schoberson (10. September 2012)

Habt ihr richtig gesehen. Irgendein Specialized-Fahrer ist ständig langsam vor mir hergefahren. Aber gerne erinnere ich mich an Chrischans Worte: Wer langsamer fährt, hat länger was vom Rennen. Daher mein Dank an Sam, dass ich genügend Zeit hatte mir die schöne Landschaft anzuschauen.


----------



## Spacetime (11. September 2012)

leute Gestern meine erste Runde mit dem Fahrrad gedreht, und es ging so  denke noch 2-3 Wochen  und ich bin wieder dabei. 

Gruß Phil

P.S. nettes Plätzchen habt ihr euch da in der Müllecke gesucht


----------



## Schoberson (11. September 2012)

Moin Phil, dass sind doch mal gute Nachrichten. Dann lass dir aber bitte bis zum nächsten Unfall etwas mehr Zeit. 

P.S. Appetitanregend sind die Bilder wirklich nicht, aber jedenfalls haben unsere Mitbürger es geschafft den Sinn eines Mülleimers zuverstehen, was leider nicht immer der Fall ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel89 (11. September 2012)

@Marco: Auch von mir Herzliche Glückwünsche zum bestandenen Studium. (da kommt doch glatt Neid auf-ich will auch endlich fertig sein)

@Christian: Einmal ausborgen noch, dann hab ich auch mein eigenes Werkzeug  An die Übergabestelle legen wäre nett. 

@Andree: Ja, alle haben mir den Vortritt gelassen, damit ich auch mal ein Erfolgserlebnis habe  UND: Bis Donnerstag zum NR!

@Thomas: Du musst es nicht zwingend abholen, nur ich dachte du brauchst es vllt irgendwann. Ist ja nun schon ein paar Tage her, dass der Karton hier ankam. Ab nächstem Freitag hab ich wieder Zeit, mehr zu biken.

@Phil: Übertreibs nicht!

Grüße, Christoph


----------



## plattsnacker (13. September 2012)

Hi Jungs,

hier unsere Tourdaten vom heutigen Nightride ( Hausrunde "invers" ):

Dauer	            02:15:00 h
Distanz          34,70 km
km/h (Mittel)   15.42 km/h
Höhenmeter	    372 hm


Im Anhang die Tour gezippt als GPX-Datei, zu öffnen u.a. mit GoogleEarth.


N8
Chrischan


----------



## Schoberson (13. September 2012)

Herr Nobby Nick hat mich noch sicher nach Hause gebracht und das trotz kaputten Mantels. Ob ich ihm treu bleibe steht noch in den Sternen. Wenn aber jemand noch was von bikemail-order benötigt, möge sich melden. 

Wünsche auch ne Gute N8.


----------



## Spacetime (14. September 2012)

die haben eh momentan keine Versandkosten. Sollen aber endlich mal meinen neuen Lenker liefern die Penner


----------



## Tommessen (14. September 2012)

@ Andree, wie weit is denn dein Sohn?!!!!!
Das vierte Video,einfach Wahnsinn der Kleene:http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/09/14/filmfreitag-34-speed-style/ 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Schoberson (15. September 2012)

Hi Thomas, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der Kleine das wirklich gefahren, bzw. gesprungen ist. Wenn ja, sollte ich mir auch keine Gedanken machen und einfach drauf los fahren.

Apropos Technik. Wollte Anfang nächsten Jahres den Level 3 Kurs machen. Chris hatte auch schon Interesse angemeldet. 

Gruß, Andree


----------



## Drahtesel89 (16. September 2012)

Hat jemand Lust auf eine spontane und kurze (ca. 1,5Std) Tour in den HaBe's? Jetzt, gleich oder später?


----------



## Drahtesel89 (16. September 2012)

Es tut uns Leid, das Angebot wurde beendet.


----------



## gnss (16. September 2012)

Ich habe noch nie so einen durchtrainierten Mops gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tommessen (16. September 2012)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Hi Thomas, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der Kleine das wirklich gefahren, bzw. gesprungen ist. Wenn ja, sollte ich mir auch keine Gedanken machen und einfach drauf los fahren.
> 
> Apropos Technik. Wollte Anfang nächsten Jahres den Level 3 Kurs machen. Chris hatte auch schon Interesse angemeldet.
> 
> Gruß, Andree




Tach auch, Fahrtechnikkurs!!! Level 3??? hab noch nich mal 1&2 vllt sollt ich bei 0 anfangen,bei mein Fahrkünsten . Interesse hätt ich allemal.
Im Harz oder wo??

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Drahtesel89 (16. September 2012)

Oh nein Martin....sie ist kein Mops, sie ist eine Bulldogge....eine kleine franzÃ¶sische 

Aber durchtrainiert ist sie trotzdem und hat im Auto schon geschnarcht, wÃ¤hrend ich noch schÃ¶n fÃ¼r 1,46â¬ pro Liter Diesel getankt habe....
 @Thomas: dann wirds Zeit zu Ãben  Der Level 3 Kurs, den wir diesen Mai im Bikepark Braunlage gemacht haben, war echt klasse. Daher will ich ihn auch nochmal wiederholen, um das gelernte zu festigen.


----------



## TeeKay82 (17. September 2012)

Den lvl 2 kurs kannst du dir sparen thomas ð


----------



## plattsnacker (17. September 2012)

TeeKay82 schrieb:


> Den lvl 2 kurs kannst du dir sparen thomas ð


Dann mache ich zusammen mit ihm Level 0 + 1


----------



## Schoberson (17. September 2012)

Moin Thomas,

hier findest Du Infos zum Kurs. 

http://trailtech.de/termin-details/events/level-3-64.html

Ich denke Du kannst den Level 3 - Kurs mitmachen. Es ist  kein DH oder Freeridekurs, sondern All-Mountain und Enduro. Also nicht  zu extrem und wenn Du schon alles könntest, bräuchtest Du den Kurs ja auch nicht. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Und ein wenig Zeit zum Üben bleibt ja noch, die ich auch noch brauchen werde. 

Obwohl, am 20.10. ist der letzte Termin für dieses Jahr. Wäre auch noch ne Überlegung wert und man müsste nicht bis zum nächsten Jahr warten.


----------



## "Joker" (17. September 2012)

Für Level I, bzw. II könnte ich mich im nächsten Jahr auch begeistern lassen. Kurs III klingt mir zu kniffelig  Vielleicht findet sich ja jemand, der mich begleiten mag.

Grüße, Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tommessen (17. September 2012)

Danke an euer Vertrauen das ich die ersten drei Level überspringen kann(0-1-2). Bei dem Fahrtechnikkurs Level 3 würd ich nächstes Jahr gern teilnehmen.   

Gruß Thomas


----------



## plattsnacker (17. September 2012)

Joker";9887230]Für Level I schrieb:


> http://www.bikeride.de/index.php[/URL]
> 
> oder auch
> http://mtb-coaching.net/index.php?id=3
> ...


----------



## Drahtesel89 (17. September 2012)

soooo, nach lecker China-Essen, dem Bike in der Tiefgarage noch grob gereinigt, und mich etwas gründlicher gereinigt sitz ich nun endlich auf der Couch...

War cool heut-bisschen gefahren, bissel springen geübt mit unserer fetten Rampe und auf dem Steinchen rumgespielt  Vielen Dank an Andree und Thomas für den netten Nachmittag.


Soo und nun tipp ich noch etwas an meinem Master-Seminar 

ich wünsche einen schönen Abend, Christoph


----------



## plattsnacker (18. September 2012)

Moin !

Ich biete diese Woche folgende Touren an:

Heute "Nightride":  http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13208


Donnerstag "Dayride": http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13307
( durch das Bergedorfer Gehölz entlang der Geestkante zur Dalbekschlucht und zurück über die Wentorfer Lohe )

Mitfahrer bitte anmelden   


Den Nightride am Donnerstag postet bitte jemand anderes ins LMB. Ich bin leider voraussichtlich verhindert. 


Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## paradox (18. September 2012)

Hallo Christian, 

ich schaffe diese Woche leider keine von beiden Touren.
Nächste Woche geht es besser!

Gruß

Chris

Edit: Lampe ist immerhin schon da


----------



## plattsnacker (18. September 2012)

paradox schrieb:


> Hallo Christian,
> 
> ich schaffe diese Woche leider keine von beiden Touren.
> Nächste Woche geht es besser!
> ...



Ok, durchhalten !! 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Schoberson (18. September 2012)

Moinsen,

bin wahrscheinlich auch am Donnerstag beim NR nicht dabei. Entscheidet sich erst kurz vorher, deshalb möchte ich den NR nicht organisieren.

Rein haun, Andree


----------



## Drahtesel89 (19. September 2012)

scheint ja leer zu bleiben heut..ich bin auch verhindert und kann heute nicht teilnehmen.

Aber ich hab meine Prüfung heut bestanden und kann euch somit noch länger auf die Nerven gehen, da ich nicht versetzt werde


----------



## plattsnacker (19. September 2012)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> scheint ja leer zu bleiben heut..ich bin auch verhindert und kann heute nicht teilnehmen.
> 
> Aber ich hab meine Prüfung heut bestanden und kann euch somit noch länger auf die Nerven gehen, da ich nicht versetzt werde



Hi Christoph,

heut' ist aber erst Mittwoch. Nicht das du da was verwechselst...  
Morgen sind bisher die Urväter Olli und Jörg dabei. 

Aber das wichtigste: HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH zur bestandenen Prüfung !!! 

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## Drahtesel89 (19. September 2012)

achja mein ich ja. wir bekommen morgen Besuch und die bleiben bis Sonntag..daher siehts bei mir eher schlecht aus...zum Dayride kann ich leider auch nicht, da ich da ausnahmsweise dienen muss 

Danke für die Glückwünsche!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (19. September 2012)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> achja mein ich ja. wir bekommen morgen Besuch und die bleiben bis Sonntag..daher siehts bei mir eher schlecht aus...zum Dayride kann ich leider auch nicht, da ich da ausnahmsweise dienen muss
> 
> Danke für die Glückwünsche!



Stell' einfach deine Rolle dahin, wo du dich sonst bei Besuch in den Sessel fläzt


----------



## shbiker (19. September 2012)

Jo Christoph,

auch von mir die herzlichsten Glückwünsche zur bestandenen Prüfung. Ich hoffe dass Du uns danach noch lange "nerven" kannst. Das mit dem versetzt werden ist eh nur sch****.

bis denne

Jörg


----------



## Drahtesel89 (19. September 2012)

die Rolle steht schon neben dem Sofa und das LR mit dem Hometrainer-Reifen hab ich auch drauf 

nächsten Dienstag und Donnerstag bin ich wieder am Start.

Achja, ist der User "Paradox" der zweite Christian, mit dem YT Wicked?

Grüße

Edit: Sieht nicht so aus, weil er ein LV 301 und ein Cube fährt.

Danke Jörg


----------



## paradox (19. September 2012)

Hallo,
der "Paradox" fährt ein Liteville und heißt aber auch Christian 
oder auch nur Chris genannt...
Ich hoffe ich kann mich nächste Woche an einem DO-Abend auch mal dem Rest persönlich vorstellen...

Happy Trails

Chris


----------



## Medi-HH (19. September 2012)

Hallo,
der Christian mit dem YT Wicked bin ich und um es einfacher zumachen, bin ich Chrischi 
Ich würde gerne morgen Abend wieder mitfahren ... diesmal mit Licht und Helm  Findet denn überhaupt eine Tour statt?

Bis morgen
Chrischi


----------



## paradox (19. September 2012)

Ja wieviele Christians gibt es denn jetzt hier noch?


Wir geben jedem eine Nummer:
Chris1
Chris2
Chris3
...



Mein Lampenhalter für den Lenker fehlt noch, ich muss leider noch ein paar Tage warten.
Bzw. Ich muss noch meine Gabel tunen und hoffe das sie danach besser funzt.


----------



## Drahtesel89 (19. September 2012)

oha...nun wirds wirklich unübersichtlich..

Grüße, Chris 2


----------



## rockriderSH (19. September 2012)

Moin Mädels,

ja, Jörgi und ich werden morgen Abend so wie es aussieht die Gruppe anführen. Mal gucken ob wir alten Hasen überhaupt noch von den vielen neuen Gesichtern jemanden erkennen werden  Wetter soll ja trocken bleiben. Chris (Drahtesel), alles Gute auch von mir !! RESPEKT !! Schön, das du den SWP's erhalten bleibst.

Bis denne 

Gruß

Olli


----------



## TeeKay82 (19. September 2012)

Jo chris 2....3...15..mr. Fanes-chris.?!;-) jedenfalls herzlichen glückwunsch. Gefühlt hast du irgendwie jede woche ne prüfung und das schon seit 6 monaten!;-)

Ich hab morgen zwar frei, bin aber abends leider schon ans andere geschlecht mehr oder weniger vergeben. Man(n) muss ab und an prioritäten anders setzen!;-)

Viel spass trotzdem...und olli: du packst das schon!;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tommessen (19. September 2012)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> scheint ja leer zu bleiben heut..ich bin auch verhindert und kann heute nicht teilnehmen.
> 
> Aber ich hab meine Prüfung heut bestanden und kann euch somit noch länger auf die Nerven gehen, da ich nicht versetzt werde



Hey Alutech Chris, auch von mir,mein herzlichen zur bestandenen Prüfung.
Hat die Bikeablenkung am Montag geholfen
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Medi-HH (20. September 2012)

Treffen für den NR später wieder an der SBahn Reinbek?

Gruß Chischi


----------



## shbiker (20. September 2012)

Medi-HH schrieb:


> Treffen für den NR später wieder an der SBahn Reinbek?
> 
> Gruß Chischi



Richtig,

20.00 Uhr am S - Bahnhof Reinbek, gegenüber Sophienstraße 7, das ist am Fahrradständer bei den Busparkplätzen.

bis später

Jörg


----------



## "Joker" (20. September 2012)

Tut mir leid, dass ich es heute wider meinem Versprechen nicht geschafft habe, aber ich habe morgen ein Bewerbungsgespräch und das bedarf noch ein paar Vorbereitungen. Radeln hätte mich zwar ruhiger werden lassen, aber nungut  Trocken scheint es ja zu sein, also habt Spaß!

@ Chris (Alutech) - Glühstrumpf 

Grüße, Marco


----------



## Drahtesel89 (20. September 2012)

Mensch Mensch Mensch...so ne tolle Prüfung wars dann doch nicht,aber danke an alle Gratulanten  

Schonmal vorab,wie siehts denn nächste Woche mit NR's aus? Christian 1 fährt ja sicher wieder Dienstag. Also fahren wir auch nächste Woche mind. 2 NR's? Hätte jemand vllt auch mal Lust auf ne Runde "OnRoad" statt immer nur OffRoad? (=Rennrad?) Oder Andree und Thomas nochmal irgendwo bisschen rumspielen? Ich hab nächste Woche voraussichtlich viel Zeit zum biken 

Grüße und nen schönen NR.. 

Christoph


----------



## plattsnacker (20. September 2012)

Hi Jungs,

nee, nee, das mit dem Ausweichtermin auf Dienstag ist (hoffentlich) jetzt durch. 
Sollte nächste Woche eigentlich klappen bei mir mit Donnerstags-NR.
Wenn ich's abschätzen kann, gibt's den LMB-Termin von mir.

Hoffe, ihr hattet Spaß heute. Die Bodenbedingungen waren ja sicherlich (wie heute Mittag) super.

Gruss
Canyon-Chrischan, CC ( auch an YC, AC, und LC    )  Nun müssen wir aber Markentreu bleiben...


P.S. Der erste Termin für nächsten Donnerstag (11:45 Uhr) steht bereits fest. Mitfahrer bitte anmelden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (20. September 2012)

Habs noch pünktlich zum NR geschafft. Waren dann doch noch sechs Leuts die die Standardrunde (normal, nicht invers) abgegrast haben. 

@ Chris 
Hätte auch mal wieder nach 14 Monaten Abstinenz auf RR-fahren oder ein bisschen auf der Deponie spielen. Leider siehts bei mir mit der Zeit ziemlich doof aus. Allerdings wollte ich am späten Sonntagnachmittag im Bergedorfer Gehölz, nachdem dort ja fast nur noch Autobahnen vorhanden sind, ein paar längst vergessene Wege reaktivieren. Kannst gerne mitkommen die Wege wieder einfahren und aufmotzen.

Gruß Andree


----------



## Drahtesel89 (21. September 2012)

Später Sonntagnachmittag klingt gut. Da ist die bucklige Verwandschaft weg...ich meld mich nochmal diesbezüglich. Wenn es eine genauere Zeit gibt, lass es mich wissen.

P.S. Soll ich eine zersägte Europalette mitbringen ? )


----------



## Schoberson (21. September 2012)

Moinsen, eine genaue Uhrzeit habe ich nicht. Aber können ja mal so 17:00 Uhr am Lui ins Auge fassen. Je nachdem wie das Sitzfleisch der Verwandtschaft ist ggf. kommst du nach, dass Gehölz ist ja nicht so riesig. 


[Text gelöscht und in die IG befördert]

P.P.S.: An alle Moonbootsträger. Habe mir die Fiveten Impact Schläppchen bestellt. Weiten sich die Latschen noch? Habe mir vorsichtshalber noch ein Paar in einer Nummer größer bestellt.

Immer schön elastisch bleiben, Andree


----------



## Schoberson (21. September 2012)

Nachtrag: Alles weitere sollten wir dann in der IG, PN oder Whatsapp besprechen. Jedefalls nicht öffentlich.


----------



## Tommessen (21. September 2012)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Moinsen, eine genaue Uhrzeit habe ich nicht. Aber können ja mal so 17:00 Uhr am Lui ins Auge fassen. Je nachdem wie das Sitzfleisch der Verwandtschaft ist ggf. kommst du nach, dass Gehölz ist ja nicht so riesig.
> 
> 
> [Text gelöscht und in die IG befördert]
> ...



Hey Andree,trage meine Fiveten eine Nr größer.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Drahtesel89 (21. September 2012)

Trage meine Five Ten ebenfalls eine Nummer größer. Zum Rest äußere ich mich ein andern mal, komme gerade vom großen Kochmarathon aus der Küche


----------



## Schoberson (22. September 2012)

Werte Freunde des geschmeidigen Radsports,

Thomas und meine Wenigkeit fahren am 20.10. in den Bikepark Braunlage. Morgens los und Abends zurück. Mache dazu  in der IG noch einen Thread uff, aber ihr könnt ja schon mal eure Kalender und Lust prüfen und gebt mir (uns) Bescheid wegen Fahrgemeinschaften und Co.. 
Der Bikepark beinhaltet wohl viele Chickenways, so dass auch Biker, wie ich, ihren Spaß haben.

Munter bleiben....


----------



## Drahtesel89 (23. September 2012)

Hey Andree,

um 17.00 bin ich heut definitv dabei. Treffen uns am Lui, werde Licht dabei haben.

20.10. steht bei mir höchstwahrscheinlich auch. Wollt ihr nur da ein bisschen bolzen oder Fahrtechnik-Training od so? Wir quatschen nachher nochmal drüber.



@all: Wer fährt denn noch so Rennrad? Seb liest du noch mit?  Jörg fährt, dass weiß ich. --> Hast du vllt auch mal Lust auf eine "On-Road" Tour? Noch jemand anders?

Grüße, Christoph


----------



## shbiker (23. September 2012)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> @all: Wer fährt denn noch so Rennrad? Seb liest du noch mit?  Jörg fährt, dass weiß ich. --> Hast du vllt auch mal Lust auf eine "On-Road" Tour? Noch jemand anders?
> 
> Grüße, Christoph



Hi Christoph,

klar, wir können ja ´mal einen geschmeidigen Ritt auf schmalen Reifen durch das hügelige Schleswig Holstein verabreden. Ich kenne da auch ein paar schöne Strecken.

@ Andree.
Ein Tag Braunlage und zurück ist schon sportlich. Als ich mit Seb. in Braunlage war wäre ich nach dem Bikepark - Tag mitnichten wieder zurück nach Hamburg gefahren. Ich habe nie verleugnet, dass ich an dem Abend völlig kaputt war. Nun gut, ich hatte ja auch nur 100 mm Federweg. Aber es stimmt, auch die Chickenway´s machen ordentlich Spaß!!

Bis denne

Jörg


----------



## Gaudi (23. September 2012)

Bei einer RR-Tour, wäre ich gerne dabei.
Gruß Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (23. September 2012)

Moin Jörg,

ich habe auch die Befürchtung, dass der Trip schon anstregend wird und würde auch gerne noch einen Tag oder zumindest Nacht dranhängen, aber manchmal lässt sich das mit Familie und Co. nicht vereinbaren. Willst Du denn mit die Chickenways rocken?

@ Chris
Hau doch mal einen RR Termin raus. Wenns passt, bin ich dabei.

P.S. Du hast Bob dem Baumeister ja heute echte Konkurrenz gemacht. Bin mal gespannt wie es aussieht wenns fertig ist.


----------



## Drahtesel89 (24. September 2012)

Moin zusammen,

Also RR Tour läuft schonmal. Zwecks einem Termin schreibe ich hier nochmal rein, wenn ich das Wetter etwas mehr im Blick habe. Wie passt es euch, Gerrit und Jörg am Besten? Nachmittags in der Woche? Wenn ja, ab welcher Uhrzeit ca.?
 @Andree: Ich glaub das wird cool, wenn wir da noch etwas mehr uns beschäftigen und das fortführen  Aber nur, wenn du nicht wieder alles kaputt machst 


*So, nun zu meinem Hauptanliegen...Hat zufällig jemand ein SRAM/Avid Entlüftungskit liegen und ein bisschen Dot 5.1 Flüssigkeit für meine SRAM X0 Bremse? Kein lokaler Händler hat sowas liegen oder macht es heute/morgen noch und wenn ichs bestell, dann wirds auch frühestens morgen geliefert.. *mad**

Grüße, Christoph


----------



## Schoberson (24. September 2012)

Hi Chris,

Entlüftungskit und Flüssigkeit habe ich da. Kannst du dir heute abholen. Bin ab ca. 18:00 Uhr dahoam.


----------



## Drahtesel89 (24. September 2012)

cool, super. Vielen Dank! Dann bis nachher


----------



## plattsnacker (24. September 2012)

Moin ihr Bike-Parker und Baulöwen 

Habe mal den Donnerstags-Nightride für diese Woche unter LMB/Fahrgemeinschaften reingestellt.

Mitfahrer bitte anmelden 

Bis denne
Chrischan


----------



## shbiker (24. September 2012)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Moin Jörg,
> 
> ....... Willst Du denn mit die Chickenways rocken?



Hi Andree,

nein, ich werde im Oktober nicht mehr mitfahren, hatte aber trotz der ungewohnten körperlichen 
Belastung im Bikepark viel Spaß



> Also RR Tour läuft schonmal. Zwecks einem Termin schreibe ich hier nochmal rein, wenn ich das Wetter etwas mehr im Blick habe. Wie passt es euch, Gerrit und Jörg am Besten? Nachmittags in der Woche? Wenn ja, ab welcher Uhrzeit ca.?



Hi Christoph,

in der Woche Nachmittags/ Abends wird eine RR - Tour  nun langsam schwierig, da es schon recht früh dunkel wird. Wie wäre es mit einem Samstag Nachmittag!? 
Allerdings muss ich für den kommenden Samstag schon einschränken, bin spät Nachmittags schon verplant. Böte sich noch der 3. Oktober an, mit einer "Wiedervereinigungstour" um den Schaalsee!?

Bis denne

Jörg


----------



## plattsnacker (25. September 2012)

Moin,

FYI:  Der "Krähenwaldsteg" ist seit gestern wegen Sanierungsarbeiten gesperrt.

http://www.abendblatt.de/region/stormarn/article2403726/Kraehenwaldsteg-nach-Wentorf-wird-umfangreich-saniert.html

Umfahrung z.B. über Bögesteg


Bis Donnerstag
Chrischan


----------



## paradox (25. September 2012)

oh haa,... ich hoffe ich fnde es, ...


----------



## plattsnacker (25. September 2012)

paradox schrieb:


> oh haa,... ich hoffe ich fnde es, ...


Moin ! Habe vor 1 min. die LMB-Termine um eine interaktive Karte ergänzt.
Schau mal druff..., den Krähenwaldsteg brauchst du nicht. Einfach Pionierbrücke von Wentorf kommend rüber, geradeaus bleiben und dann vor dem gesperrten Steg links unter die blaue Eisenbahnbrücke durch (Helm!). Dann sofort links den Berg hoch und oben die erste Möglichkeit rechts (Schotter-Singletrail). Dann raus aus dem Wald in den Wendehammer. 
Ansonsten wieder Handy... 

Bis denne
Chrischan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gaudi (25. September 2012)

Hallo,
RR am Nachmittag geht bei mir aufgrund der Arbeit nicht. Würde daher eine Tour an einem Samstag oder Sonntag begrüßen.
Am 03.10 kann ich nicht, nehme da schon am Köhlbrandbrückenlauf teil.

Gruß Gerrit


----------



## CoreXT (25. September 2012)

Moin Moin zusammen,
da sich hier bei uns auch viel Familienväter tummel, und vieleicht auch andere, die etwas für unsere Kinder übrig haben, möchte ich hier kurz um Dein Voting bitten.

Die Waldkinder aus Börnsen,  brauchen       dringend EURE HILFE!

*Klassikradio* verschenkt ein großes *Holzhaus*. Der       Container wo die Kinder momentan hausen ist schon in die Jahre       gekommen und die Kinder benötigen dringend ein neues Dach über dem Kopf.       Leider sind die Gemeindekassen leer, deswegen ist das jetzt deren       Chance!!!

*Klick bitte unter *
*http://www.klassikradio.de/gewinnen/ihrhausvonklassikradiounddergreenbuildinggroup/#mediathek_559*
      Dann auf 'Hier geht es zur Abstimmung', Waldkindergarten       Börnsen suchen und STIMME abgeben. 

*Die Waldkinder zählen auf deine Stimme   *
      Im Voraus sagen alle Waldkinder "DANKESCHÖN".

PS. Unser NR führt hier immer direkt dran vorbei und wir können den Waldkindergarten immer live begutachten.
       Jeder Teilnehmer kann bis *Freitag         28.09.12 *um 18 Uhr eine Stimme abgeben.


----------



## Tommessen (26. September 2012)

Abgestimmt ;-)


----------



## paradox (26. September 2012)

wie cool, war gestern mit dem rad unterwegs und mich haben kids angesprochen von dem kindergarten. wohlgemrkt habe ich direkt neben dem kindergarten halt gemacht.
sie haben mir auch einen zettel in die hand gedrückt, ich werde auch noch gleich abstimmmen...

ride on und happy trails!

Edit: Abgestimmt


----------



## plattsnacker (26. September 2012)

Die Waldkinder aus Börnsen...


Hi Hendrik,

6 Stimmen von mir/uns 

Mehr Mailadressen fallen mir gerade nicht ein ...   



Gruss
Christian


----------



## "Joker" (26. September 2012)

Ich stelle die Abstimmung mal bei Facebook ein, da es sich ja um eine lokale Geschichte mit deutlichem Bezug zum Wald handelt. Außerdem ist mein Kurzer um benachbarten Waldkindergarten angemeldet und in einem Jahr ist er endlich soweit 

p.s. ist erledigt, ich drücke sehr fest die Daumen!

Grüße, Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jpui (26. September 2012)

Abgestimmt.

Im Moment mit 781Stimmen und ca. 20 Stimmen Vorsprung an der Spitze


----------



## plattsnacker (26. September 2012)

Noch 5 Stimmen Vorsprung...  , wir sollten unser restliches "Pulver" erst kurz vor Schluß ( Freitag / 18 Uhr ) verschießen, und die anderen solange in Sicherheit wiegen...


----------



## paradox (26. September 2012)




----------



## Drahtesel89 (26. September 2012)

soo..
   @Jörg: am 3.10. eine "Wiedervereinigungstour" klingt gut, auch wenn Gerrit, dann nicht dabei sein kann. Ich denke, es wird nicht die letzte RR Tour sein  Dann musst du nur mal sagen, wo wir uns treffen. Aber ich würde das Ganze noch etwas vom Wetter abhängig machen, denn bei solchem Regen wie zur Zeit hab ich wenig Lust..
   @Gerrit: Viel Erfolg und ordentlich Körner bergauf auf die Köhlbrandbrücke!
   @Andree, vllt kannst du ja am 3.10. auch mitfahren?
 @Hendrik Ich stimme nachher auch direkt noch 3mal ab 

Hole nun erstmal die Fanes wieder heim..die kleine Bremsen-Krankheit :`(

Grüße


----------



## mxsilver (27. September 2012)

Moin vom vereinsamten Liteviller...

Ich lebe noch, auch wenn ich gerade auf meine OP warte ( Leistenbruch  ).
Am 03.10. würde ich bei entsprechender Witterung und nicht zu großen Schmerzen wohl auch mitfahren.. Gelände ist im moment eher unangenehm.

Wollter zwar am 03.10. in Münster starten, aber das hat mir mein Arzt untersagt . Darf zwar etwas Sport machen, aber nicht zu heftig..

gruß

Seb


----------



## shbiker (27. September 2012)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> soo..
> @Jörg: am 3.10. eine "Wiedervereinigungstour" klingt gut, auch wenn Gerrit, dann nicht dabei sein kann. Ich denke, es wird nicht die letzte RR Tour sein  Dann musst du nur mal sagen, wo wir uns treffen. Aber ich würde das Ganze noch etwas vom Wetter abhängig machen, denn bei solchem Regen wie zur Zeit hab ich wenig Lust..
> [
> Grüße



Moin @all

ich werde dann mit meiner Familie in entsprechende Verhandlungen gehen. Wenn das Wetter einigermaßen gut werden sollte würde ich vorschlagen eine kleinere Tour um den Schaalsee von Zarrentin aus zu unternehmen. Ist dann mit etwa 70 - 80 Km auch nicht all zu hart. Bei vorsichtiger Fahrweise sicher auch für Seb. einigermaßen schmerzfrei zu fahren

Dir noch gute Besserung Seb.

Gruß

Jörg


----------



## plattsnacker (27. September 2012)

mxsilver schrieb:


> Moin vom vereinsamten Liteviller...
> 
> Ich lebe noch, auch wenn ich gerade auf meine OP warte ( Leistenbruch  ).
> Am 03.10. würde ich bei entsprechender Witterung und nicht zu großen Schmerzen wohl auch mitfahren.. Gelände ist im moment eher unangenehm.
> ...



Hi Seb,
war dein neues RR doch noch so schwer ? 

Drück' dir die Daumen, dass du schnell wieder fit wirst und auch bald mal wieder bei NR mitfahren kannst 

Gute Besserung
Chrischan


----------



## plattsnacker (27. September 2012)

CoreXT schrieb:


> ...Waldkindergarten Börnsen....Stimme abgeben.




Was für ein Kampf !  Mit 1775 Stimmen aktuell auf Platz 2 !

Morgen nachmittag reinhauen, Jungs !


----------



## Drahtesel89 (27. September 2012)

Moin Seb,

auch von mir gute Besserung und eine schnelle Genesung!

70-80km klingt gut, das schaff ich auch-hoffe ich


----------



## Spacetime (27. September 2012)

gute Besserung Seb ! Wann sieht man dich mal wieder auf einem richtigen Fahrrad ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mxsilver (27. September 2012)

Danke Jungs..

Ich glaube, bis der Scheiß operiert und dann ordentlich verheilt ist, werde ich nur Dünnreifen fahren.. War aber letzten Sonntag heimlich in der Geeskante..

Gruß

Seb


----------



## plattsnacker (27. September 2012)

mxsilver schrieb:


> Danke Jungs..
> 
> Ich glaube, bis der Scheiß operiert und dann ordentlich verheilt ist, werde ich nur Dünnreifen fahren.. War aber letzten Sonntag heimlich in der Geeskante..
> 
> ...



Wenn der Sattel schmal genug ist, wird der Kram doch wieder reingedrückt, oder ?   In diesem Fall würde ich von dammentlastenden SQlab-Sätteln abraten...

Munter bleiben


----------



## CoreXT (27. September 2012)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Was für ein Kampf !  Mit 1775 Stimmen aktuell auf Platz 2 !
> 
> Morgen nachmittag reinhauen, Jungs !



Jetzt hat der Waldkindergarten Börnsen 2024 Stimmen.
Immer noch Platz 2 aber nur noch 41 Stimmen zu 1. Platz

!!!Das ist zu schaffen!!!

Dank schon mal an alle, die sich bisher beteiligt haben 
Insbesondere die Kinder wird es freuen


----------



## Drahtesel89 (27. September 2012)

Mensch Mensch, hab gerade ins LMB geschaut. wird ja wieder ne volle Runde  bis nachher!


----------



## plattsnacker (27. September 2012)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> Mensch Mensch, hab gerade ins LMB geschaut. wird ja wieder ne volle Runde  bis nachher!


----------



## Schoberson (27. September 2012)

@ Nightrider 
Viel Spaß nachher, wäre gern dabei:-(
@ Rennradler
Am 3.10. gehts bei mir auch nicht. Falls doch, melde ich mich rechtzeitig.
@ Seb
Gute Genesung und bis bald mal.... auf welchem Rad auch immer.


----------



## shbiker (27. September 2012)

Moin @all.

Ich habe von meiner Familie das okay für eine RR - Tour am 3.Oktober erhalten. Zur Abstimmung habe ich eine Diskussion in der Interessengemeinschaft eröffnet.
Bis nachher 

Jörg


----------



## "Joker" (27. September 2012)

Ich habe es heute Abend wieder nicht geschafft, komme meist nur am Vormittag zum Radeln. Euch allen trotz kleinen Schauern viel Spaß.

Grüße, Marco


----------



## CoreXT (27. September 2012)

Ich bin Heim von dem Schlamm-NR  

130 Stimmen fehlen Börnsen noch. Das muss doch zu schaffen sein - oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shbiker (27. September 2012)

Man war dat´n swinkrom

Aber geil war´s schon

Bike ist wieder sauber, die Klamotten in der Maschine und ich freue mich nun auf ein trockenes Bett.

N8

Jörg


----------



## plattsnacker (28. September 2012)

Hi Jungs,

hier unsere Tourdaten vom gestrigen, feuchtfröhlichen Nightride:

Dauer	 02:01:00 h
Distanz	 28,50 km
km/h (Mittel)	 14.13 km/h
Höhenmeter	 381 hm


Im Anhang die Tour und das Höhenprofil gezippt als GPX-Datei, zu öffnen u.a. mit GoogleEarth.

P.S.   Die nächsten beiden Wochen kann ich nicht an NR teilnehmen. LMB-Termin bitte sonst jemand posten 

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## Spacetime (28. September 2012)

Op lief glatt, nichts besonderes. 

Gruß Phil


----------



## shbiker (28. September 2012)

Spacetime schrieb:


> Op lief glatt, nichts besonderes.
> 
> Gruß Phil



Supi

dann läuft der Erdkontakt in Zukunft hoffentlich geschmeidig ab!!!!

Weiterhin gute Besserung

Jörg


----------



## Schoberson (28. September 2012)

Nabend,

habe es nun endlich geschafft einige Bilder von der Alpentour in die Dropbox gepackt.

Ähm, hab da noch ne Frage. Ist irgendwas am Wochenende geplant wo man sich noch einklinken kann?

Immer schön locker und elastisch bleiben, Andree


----------



## Drahtesel89 (28. September 2012)

*gefällt mir*

ich fahr am WE nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Medi-HH (29. September 2012)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> habe es nun endlich geschafft einige Bilder von der Alpentour in die Dropbox gepackt.
> 
> ...



Hi Andre, ich hätte auch Lust...Was hältst du von morgen Nachmittag?

Viele Grüße 
Chrischi


----------



## Schoberson (29. September 2012)

Moin Chrischi,

habe gerade eben meinen Kinners versprochen, mit ihnen morgen Nachmittag am Ostseestrand zubuddeln. 
Werde aber heute Nachmittag aber schon ein kleines Warm-Up-Buddeln machen. (Du weißt schon wo) Evtl. haste ja Zeit und Lust.


----------



## Drahtesel89 (2. Oktober 2012)

Ganz schön tote Hose hier.... :/

eigentlich wollte ich mit euch ja ein kleines Quiz machen, aber in dem Link, den ich als Frage posten will, steht leider schon die Antwort... 

Kann ich als Bild nur Links hochladen?


----------



## Schoberson (2. Oktober 2012)

Um dem Forum wieder etwas Leben einzuhauchen und nicht die ganze Konversation in der IG stattfinden zulassen, sei allen Rennradlern empfohlen Regenklamotten einzupacken. Ich hoffe die Vorhersage stimmt nicht, aber es ist leichter Regen angesagt.
Bis morgen, Euer Doping-Lance


----------



## shbiker (2. Oktober 2012)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Um dem Forum wieder etwas Leben einzuhauchen und nicht die ganze Konversation in der IG stattfinden zulassen, sei allen Rennradlern empfohlen Regenklamotten einzupacken. Ich hoffe die Vorhersage stimmt nicht, aber es ist leichter Regen angesagt.
> Bis morgen, Euer Doping-Lance




... das meiste fällt vorbei .....
Wichtiger ist ein wenig Licht mit einzupacken. Mal sehen, vielleicht packt es uns ja noch !? An der Ostsee sollten wir aber definitiv umdrehen


----------



## shbiker (2. Oktober 2012)

Moin @all,

die "Bergabfraktion" ist ja wieder sehr aktiv, eine "RR - Fraktion" findet sich, aber was ist denn mit den Tourenfahrern. Finden wir uns im Herbst auch noch einmal zu einer schönen entspannten Tour zusammen?? Heide oder ähnlichem?

Last´mal horchen

Jörg


----------



## plattsnacker (2. Oktober 2012)

shbiker schrieb:


> Moin @all,
> 
> die "Bergabfraktion" ist ja wieder sehr aktiv, eine "RR - Fraktion" findet sich, aber was ist denn mit den Tourenfahrern. Finden wir uns im Herbst auch noch einmal zu einer schönen entspannten Tour zusammen?? Heide oder ähnlichem?
> 
> ...



Moin Jörg, 
Moin Jungs,

wäre gern bei so einer Tour dabei ! Kann aber wegen alternativer Sportarten ;-) erst wieder am 15.10. auf's Bike...

Bis denne
Chrischan


----------



## Schoberson (2. Oktober 2012)

Tach Jörg,

mal wieder eine schön geschmeidige Tour wäre auch was Feines. Leider habe ich jedes WE im Oktober verplant und könnte erst wieder ab November für ne längere Tour aufs Bike.
Nehmt also erstmal keine Rücksicht bei der Planung auf mich.

Bis morgen, Andree


----------



## Medi-HH (3. Oktober 2012)

Wie sieht es morgen mit nem Nightride aus?

Chrischi


----------



## Schoberson (3. Oktober 2012)

Wir fahren... auch bei Regen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel89 (3. Oktober 2012)

so, endlich die Beine auf der Couch..

schöne Rennradrunde gewesen. Da meine Lampe den drahtlosen Tacho gestört hat, hab ich zwar keine Ahnung wie weit und schnell und so, aber Jörg meinte es wären um die 50km. Wetter war traumhaft, keine ätzende Sonne im Gesicht, sodass man nichts sieht. Geschwitzt hat man auch kaum, da es Gott-sei-Dank relativ kühl war und Rückenwind gabs auch nicht, also konnten wir schön trainieren-perfekt.


----------



## Schoberson (3. Oktober 2012)

Jupp, schön wars.

ACHTUNG!!!!
Habe zwar oben geschrieben, dass wir auch bei Regen fahren, wenns dazu aber noch eine Unwetterwarnung gibt, dann nicht.
Wenn aller Nightrider bis 17:00 Uhr morgen nix von mir hören, findet die Tour statt.

Gruß, Andree


----------



## shbiker (3. Oktober 2012)

Jo, nette Tour auf schmalen Reifen.
Waren tatsächlich 50 Km, incl. Anfahrt nach Reinbek, danach dürftet ihr auf ca. 55 Km gekommen sein. Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit lag trotz rutschiger Kurven, strammen Gegenwind und ewig viel Wasser im Gesicht noch bei rund 25 Km/h.
Sollten wir wiederholen.

Jörg


----------



## Gaudi (4. Oktober 2012)

Moin @all
bin heute beim NR nicht dabei, muss meine Erkältung noch auskurieren und bin leider auch ein zu unsicherer Fahrer bei rutschigen Bodenverhältnissen.
Euch viel Spaß, bis demnächst dann mal wieder.

@Christoph
Danke für die moralische Unterstützung, da ich leider eine Erkältung seit einigen Tagen mit mir rumschleppe, hab ich aus den Lauf eine entspannte Sightseeing-Tour mit einigen Foto-Stopps gemacht. Bis zur nächsten NR- oder RR-Tour.

@ Andree
Danke für Deine Bauleitertätigkeit, muss ich mir unbedingtmal anschauen was Ihr da im BG geschafft habt.

@Jörg
Bei der nächsten RR-Tour wäre ich gerne dabei, wie sieht es dieses Wochenende aus?
Würde Dir dann auch gerne einen neuen Schlauch geben.

@ Chrischan
Starkes Video von Deinem Sohnemann

@Hendrik
Schade, dass der Waldkindergarten Börnsen nicht gewonnen hat, wieviel Stimmen haben am Ende gefehlt?

Gruß Gerrit


----------



## Schoberson (4. Oktober 2012)

Unwetter soll es nicht geben.:-( 
Tja, jetzt müssen wir doch fahren. 

Bis gleich und Gummistiefel nicht vergessen!


----------



## "Joker" (4. Oktober 2012)

Sofern es hier nachher nicht Hunde und Katzen regnet, bin ich heute wieder mit von der Partie  Ich entscheide das kurz vorher. 

Könnt ihr mich an der Kreuzung "An der Sternwarte, Hermann-Löns-Weg, Schorrhöhe (53.479309,10.237425)", sprich am Eingang der Geestkante, aufgablen? Ich würde dort rechtzeitig stehen und auf euch warten. 

Grüße, Marco


----------



## Schoberson (4. Oktober 2012)

Hi Marco,

dann hoffe ich mal auf gutes Wetter.
Wir besprechen ja erst am Treffpunkt gemeinsam die Tour die wir drehen, daher kann ich dir nicht versprechen ob wir an der Sternwarte vorbei fahren. Ich habe für heute eine etwas andere Tour im Kopf und die würde woanders lang gehen. Ich nehme mein Handy mit und wir können uns dann zusammen telefonieren und dich aufgabeln.

Gruß Andree


----------



## shbiker (4. Oktober 2012)

Gaudi schrieb:


> Moin @all
> 
> 
> @Jörg
> ...



Moin Gerrit,

zunächst einmal gute Besserung. Bring den "Schnöf" erst einmal richtig hinter dich. 
Für das WE habe ich bisher nichts geplant. Werde morgen meine Familie ´mal auf die Wochenendplanung festnageln. Vielleicht wäre am Samstag Nachmittag ja noch was drin.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## shbiker (4. Oktober 2012)

Sorry Männers,

soll ja heute Abend doch noch trocken werden. Leider ist mir nun was dazwischen gekommen und muss deshalb kurzfristig absagen.

Viel Spaß nachher

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (4. Oktober 2012)

salve, 

habe vergessen meine lampe zu laden, hmpf. next week aber.
wer hat morgen vormittag zeit zum biken?

gruß


----------



## Schoberson (4. Oktober 2012)

Feine Runde heute Abend, auch wenn die Streckenführung anders als sonst war. 

Nächste Woche bin ich, wie auch Herr Plattschnacker nicht zugegen. Könnte sich jemand erwärmen, den NR zuorganisieren? 

Jute Nacht wa, Andree


----------



## Tommessen (7. Oktober 2012)

Hello zusammen,

Heut abend um 21Uhr Live auf redbull.tv              
*FMB World Tour: Red Bull Rampage, USA*



da sind die richtig gestörten Downhiller. Zu sehen sind heftigste Sprünge
und stürze.



Gruß Thomas


----------



## shbiker (7. Oktober 2012)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Nächste Woche bin ich, wie auch Herr Plattschnacker nicht zugegen. Könnte sich jemand erwärmen, den NR zuorganisieren?
> 
> Andree



Erledigt!
Gugst Du hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13443

Bis die Tage

Jörg


----------



## Schoberson (7. Oktober 2012)

@ Thomas
Mentale Vorbereitung auf Willingen? Bin mal gespannt. 

@ Jörg
Voll Danke und so.


----------



## Tommessen (7. Oktober 2012)

Und Andree,genug vorbereitet? Dann kannst in Willingen alles geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (7. Oktober 2012)

Die Jungs sind doch komplett gestört!!!


----------



## Drahtesel89 (8. Oktober 2012)

Moin, brauch jemand von euch eine Bremse?

Hab eine Avid X0 Bremse 2012 (200mm VR, 180mm HR) in NEU Ã¼ber.

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p29638_X-0-Elixir-Scheibenbremse-Modell-2012-.html

Neupreis: 360,-â¬
Verkaufspreis 299,-â¬ (VHB)

Bei Interesse meldet euch gern!


----------



## Schoberson (9. Oktober 2012)

An alle Frühaufsteher und Frühfeierabendmacher,

nächste Woche kann ich schon wieder nicht beim NR mitmachen und möchte dafür am Dienstag nächste Woche den Geesthang durchpflügen und das auch noch teilweise wenns hell ist. Start wäre 18:00 Uhr am Luisengymnasium in Bergedorf. 

Termin stelle ich noch ins LMB. Aber wem es viel zu früh ist.darf sich jetzt noch melden und mit mir verhandeln... auch wenns nichts bringen wird.  Wir könnten dann die Tour so legen und diejenigen später irgendwo einsammeln.


----------



## Drahtesel89 (11. Oktober 2012)

Moin,

es sieht zwar bisher gut aus bei mir,aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ichs heut rechtzeitig schaffe, zum Nightride zu kommen. Ich möchte deswegen noch keine verbindliche Aussage treffen. Ich werde aber nochmal schreiben, ob ich komme, oder ihr Glück habt und ohne mich fahren könnt 

Christoph


----------



## "Joker" (11. Oktober 2012)

Bei mir wird das heute in jedem Fall nichts,ich habe einen kräftigen Schnupfen.Ich peile aber den Termin am Dienstag nächste Woche an.

Euch heute viel Spaß!

Grüße,Marco


----------



## rockriderSH (11. Oktober 2012)

Moin moin,

wer fährt denn nun heute ?

Gruß

Olli


----------



## Drahtesel89 (11. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin dabei! Würde mich freuen, wenn du uns beehrst, Olli!


----------



## shbiker (11. Oktober 2012)

Sind wir zu dritt?

Im LMB steht immer noch Nullkommanichts ;-)


----------



## Medi-HH (11. Oktober 2012)

Ich kann heute leider nicht, bin noch in Berlin und erst gegen 22 Uhr wieder da.

Viele Grüße Chrschi


----------



## Drahtesel89 (11. Oktober 2012)

Also zu zweit in jedem Fall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (12. Oktober 2012)

@ Chris und Phil
Viel Spaß morgen. Das wird bestimmt richtig rocken. Erzählt mal nächsten Sonntag davon in Willingen und macht ordentlich Bilder.

Grüße aus Thale, Andree und Co.


----------



## Spacetime (12. Oktober 2012)

Jo danke Andree, wird bestimmt lustig. Wir werden da auch schlafen wegen der afterparty.
Fotos folgen dann. Hoffe du hast dein Bike dabei 
Gruß Phil


----------



## Schoberson (12. Oktober 2012)

Bike habe ich dabei, allerdings nur das mit einem Rad. Habe dem Wetter entsprechend den Cont Rain King drauf gezogen und den Rosstrappen-DH runter "gemacht".

Mit dem Erzählen meinte ich natürlich Samstag und nicht Sonntag.

Gruß Andree


----------



## Medi-HH (14. Oktober 2012)

Wie sieht es nun mit einer Tour am Di. aus?
Wären noch jemand interessiert?

Viele Grüße 
Chrischi


----------



## Schoberson (14. Oktober 2012)

Hi Chrischi, 
habe die Tour vorhin aus dem LMB genommen. Es gab ja nun mal keine Anmeldungen.  
Nun wollte ich lieber den Tag nutzen, um etwas Fahrtechnik zu üben. Ist für Samstag dringend nötig  

Gruß Andree


----------



## plattsnacker (15. Oktober 2012)

Moin !  

Melde mich zurück aus dem Urlaub.
Nightride-Termin für Donnerstag habe ich ins LMB gepflanzt.
Mitfahrer bitte anmelden.

Voraussichtlich fahre ich mit meinem Sohn (9) am kommenden Wochenende auf heimischen Trails. Vielleicht hat ja trotz Fußball o.ä. noch jemand Lust auf eine Zwei-Generationen-Tour ( 15-20 km ) ? Durchschnitt wird um 11-12 km/h liegen. 

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## Drahtesel89 (15. Oktober 2012)

Moin Jungs,

auch ich melde mich unverletzt und wieder nüchtern zurück   

Diese Woche bin ich aber beim NR ebenfalls nicht dabei, weils ja am Freitag morgen schon relativ früh in die Bikeparks geht.

Wünsche aber schön schlammige Trails, so wie wir sie auch die letzten Wochen hatten 

Christoph


----------



## Schoberson (15. Oktober 2012)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Voraussichtlich fahre ich mit meinem Sohn (9) am kommenden Wochenende auf heimischen Trails. Vielleicht hat ja trotz Fußball o.ä. noch jemand Lust auf eine Zwei-Generationen-Tour ( 15-20 km ) ? Durchschnitt wird um 11-12 km/h liegen.
> 
> Gruss
> Chrischan


Moin Chrischan, 
dass ist doch ein guter Plan. Wann würdet ihr denn fahren wollen? Sonntag hätte ich Zeit, allerdings zwei Kinder dabei. Würde sie dann in den Kinderanhänger verfrachten und könnten über die Trails ballern. 
Oder.... Ihr kommt am Samstag mit nach Willingen ;-) 

Gruß Andree


----------



## plattsnacker (17. Oktober 2012)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Moin Chrischan,
> dass ist doch ein guter Plan. Wann würdet ihr denn fahren wollen? Sonntag hätte ich Zeit, allerdings zwei Kinder dabei. Würde sie dann in den Kinderanhänger verfrachten und könnten über die Trails ballern.
> Oder.... Ihr kommt am Samstag mit nach Willingen ;-)
> 
> Gruß Andree



Planänderung:  Wegen der netten Wochenendwettervorhersage wird die Tour an die Waterkant verlegt nach Ostholstein oder in die Probstei. 

Evtl. wird sogar Bike gegen SUP-Board getauscht 

P.S. Viel Spaß in Willingen wünsche ich denen, die ich Donnerstag beim NR nicht mehr sehen sollte !

gestrandete Grüße
Chrischan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (17. Oktober 2012)

mahlzeit, 

so morgen werde ich hoffentlich abends dabei sein!

heute bin ich durch den SW gefahren und musste erstaunt feststellen das die wohl ne neue straße dadurch zimmern, 
weiß da jemand mehr?
wenn man von wentorf richtung -> schlangentrail fährt.
sprich zwischen dem ehemaligen truppenübungsplatz der amis und dem wald.
bin schon am montag abend beim nightride fast im weichen boden hängen geblieben und auf einmal steht man auf ner 8m breiten autobahn... wahnsinn...

heute war richtig viel brechsand und schotter dort, schön dick und halbwegs fest gefahren. gute 6m breit.

das was ich gesehen habe, gelb markiert









grüße

chris
    @plattsnacker: hast du sand von der nordsee mitgebracht?


----------



## plattsnacker (17. Oktober 2012)

paradox schrieb:


> ...
> 
> grüße
> 
> ...



Nee, war ich nicht..., aber wenn noch was fehlt, bringe ich Sonntag Ostseesand mit 

Bis morgen 20 Uhr dann !  

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## shbiker (17. Oktober 2012)

Moin Chris,

der Börnsener Mühlenweg wird seit einigen Wochen (leider) wieder hergerichtet, wir sind bei einem der letzten Nightrides auch schon im "Bauschlamm" stecken geblieben. Die Maßnahme geht wohl auf die Initiative von börnserner Radfahrer zurück und wurde schon seit Jahren immer wieder  in der Lokalpresse behandelt. Es handelt sich bei den Radfahrern aber um einen seltene Spezie, die nicht MTB fährt.
Im Frühjahr ist der Boden aber sicher wieder gesetzt und auch von den Rändern her befahrbar. Ich habe letzten Donnerstag beim Nightride mit Christoph versucht von der Lohe aus die Baustelle zu queren,.......

Bis denne 
Jörg

PS: morgen Abend bin ich leider nicht am Start


----------



## paradox (17. Oktober 2012)

krass, 

ok, aber der weg ist verdammt breit...

wollen diese "radfahrer" zu acht nebeneinander fahren? wenn ja, völlig sinnlos...

ich müsste morgen am start sein!


----------



## gnss (17. Oktober 2012)

Falls der Mühlenweg der Weg ist, wo man nach einigen Wochen Dauerregen bis zum Tretlager im Schlamm versinkt, dann ist das doche eine gute Sache.


----------



## paradox (18. Oktober 2012)

gnss schrieb:


> Falls der Mühlenweg der Weg ist, wo man nach einigen Wochen Dauerregen bis zum Tretlager im Schlamm versinkt, dann ist das doche eine gute Sache.



stimmt schon, nur muss der weg 6m breit platt gewalzt werden? eine acht meter schneiße im wald??? hmmm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockriderSH (18. Oktober 2012)

Moin,

habe für Sonntag mal eine kleine CC Runde im LMB angesetzt.

Gruß

Olli


----------



## plattsnacker (18. Oktober 2012)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> habe für Sonntag mal eine kleine CC Runde im LMB angesetzt.
> 
> ...



Und wat is mit Nightride heude ?  

Wärmer wird's dies' Jahr nich mehr 

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## shbiker (18. Oktober 2012)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Und wat is mit Nightride heude ?
> 
> Wärmer wird's dies' Jahr nich mehr
> 
> ...



Wer weiß, wer weiß???


----------



## nearest2thepin (18. Oktober 2012)

Moin Männer,

Sonntag Nachmittag bin ich dabei! Nach dem Rahmenbruch - kurze Unterbrechnung: Gruß nach Taiwan!! Der war wohl nicht richtig mariniert!! *Schenkelklopfer* - weiter im Text: und wochenlangem Ausfall melde ich mich mit neuer Zwille auf dem Trail zurück. Ja, wieder ein Hardtail. Diesmal vom "Versender".

Gruß,
Jan


----------



## plattsnacker (18. Oktober 2012)

Hi Jan, GlÃ¼ckwunsch zum neuen Bike !  Hoffentlich war's der richtige Versender ;-)

Auf dem Trail haben wir dich heute aber gar nicht gesehen !?!


Edit:   Moment mal..., M240 steht da..., 2050 â¬ nur der Rahmen ?   Titan? Alle Achtung, bin gespannt !  Hoffentlich hÃ¤lt er lÃ¤nger.


Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## paradox (18. Oktober 2012)

mei war des schee heut ;-)


----------



## plattsnacker (19. Oktober 2012)

paradox schrieb:


> mei war des schee heut ;-)



Nochmaal för all de Norddütschen:

He meent "Oh Mann inne Tünn, weer dat scheun hüt" (güstern )


----------



## paradox (19. Oktober 2012)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Nochmaal för all de Norddütschen:
> 
> He meent "Oh Mann inne Tünn, weer dat scheun hüt" (güstern )


----------



## plattsnacker (19. Oktober 2012)

Hi Jungs,

hier unsere Tourdaten vom gestrigen Nightride:

Dauer	 02:52:00 h
Distanz	 38,50 km
km/h (Mittel)	 13.43 km/h
Höhenmeter	 542 hm
Pannen: keine
Wild: 1 Fuchs, 1 Fledermaus im Helmlicht 


Im Anhang die Tour und das Höhenprofil gezippt als GPX-Datei, zu öffnen u.a. mit GoogleEarth.


Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## paradox (19. Oktober 2012)

danke, jetzt muss ich mal gucken wie das geht mit dem öffnen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (19. Oktober 2012)

paradox schrieb:


> danke, jetzt muss ich mal gucken wie das geht mit dem öffnen...


.zip-Datei downloaden, Doppelklick drauf, dann "entpacken" , dann öffnen aus GoogleEarth oder GarminBaseCamp heraus 
Bei GoogleEarth noch das mittlere Häkchen setzen...


----------



## paradox (19. Oktober 2012)

danke, ich gucke das ich es am montag gebacken bekomme, ;-)


----------



## TeeKay82 (19. Oktober 2012)

Mahlzeit männers...sonntag bin ich auch dabei...lmb wird noch "geliked"!;-)

Aber geht morgen evtl. spontan irgendwas radlmäßig?!

Gruß
Tom


----------



## "Joker" (19. Oktober 2012)

Allen, die noch einen Rucksack brauchen, bspw.,damit sie zum Klamotten wechseln nicht daheim anhalten müssen , sei gesagt, dass McTrek in Bergedorf gerade Jack Wolfskin Modelle 'rausschmeißt. Moab Jam 18 für ca. 37,50 und Cross Bike 10 für ca. 15 Euro. Machen beide einen ordentlichen Eindruck.

War richtig gut gestern, aber ich war ordentlich platt, als ich daheim war. Allen ein angenehmes Fahrradwochenende.

Grüße, Marco


----------



## Schoberson (21. Oktober 2012)

Die erste Ladung Hamburger ist wieder in der Hansestadt angespült worden und alle hatten noch ein fettes Grinsen im Gesicht. Bikepark Willingen war ein echtes Erlebnis. Bei ersten Parcours musste man sich durch die Horden an Besoffenen durchwurschteln, bis man zu den eigentlichen Trails kam. Bis auf einen Rahmenbruch ist fast alles heil geblieben. Wünsche dem restlichen Verbleibenden, dass es morgen so bleibt und den Tourencrossern einen geilen Ritt durchs Gehölz.

Grinz, Andree


----------



## Tommessen (21. Oktober 2012)

Da kann ich Andree nur zustimmen,war sehr cool.
Die ganze Fahrerei hat sich auf jeden gelohnt.

Fetter Grinser, Thomas


----------



## Schoberson (21. Oktober 2012)

War heute mit den Kinners am Falkensteinerufer den Elbstrand umbuddeln. Waren natürlich auch auf dem Waseberg und da, und umzu gibt es ja richtig geile Trails.
Meine Frage: Kennt sich jemand dort aus und/oder hat mal Bock dort son bisschen rumzucruisen? Natürlich nur wenn das Wetter schlechter ist und weniger Leute unterwegs sind!


----------



## Medi-HH (21. Oktober 2012)

Soooo, ich kann Andre nur zustimmen,

habe seit heute Nachmittag mal das Bild- und Videomaterial gesichtet.
Bilder habe ich grade in die Dropbox hochgeladen.

Link zum Video:
https://docs.google.com/folder/d/0B10kzTxKMlAueUJRVjJ1WkNSSDA/edit

Viel Spaß damit

Viele Grüße 
Chrischi


----------



## Schoberson (21. Oktober 2012)

Boah Geil. Das macht das Grinsen nur noch breiter. Topp!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (22. Oktober 2012)

Schoberson schrieb:


> War heute mit den Kinners am Falkensteinerufer den Elbstrand umbuddeln. Waren natürlich auch auf dem Waseberg und da, und umzu gibt es ja richtig geile Trails.
> Meine Frage: Kennt sich jemand dort aus und/oder hat mal Bock dort son bisschen rumzucruisen? Natürlich nur wenn das Wetter schlechter ist und weniger Leute unterwegs sind!



Hi Andree, frag mal hier im klassikerforum an. Für einige sind es dort die Hometrails...  :  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=257608&page=73

U.a. "Tange & Broth" (Andreas)  wird dir da weiterhelfen können.   Er kennt uns. Ist vor ca. 2-3 Jahren mal unseren NR mitgefahren...

Gruss
Chrischan, der Samstag in der Ostsee baden und gestern SUPen war  

...Mist, jetzt hab' ich vergessen Sand für den Lohetrail mitzubringen ! ;-(


----------



## plattsnacker (22. Oktober 2012)

Medi-HH schrieb:


> Soooo, ich kann Andre nur zustimmen,
> 
> habe seit heute Nachmittag mal das Bild- und Videomaterial gesichtet.
> Bilder habe ich grade in die Dropbox hochgeladen.
> ...



Neid pur Jungs !!   Da hätte ich mir mehr als nur den Rahmen gebrochen ! 

Super auch die Aufnahmen und der Schnitt !!


Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## Schoberson (22. Oktober 2012)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Hi Andree, frag mal hier im klassikerforum an. Für einige sind es dort die Hometrails...  :  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=257608&page=73
> 
> U.a. "Tange & Broth" (Andreas)  wird dir da weiterhelfen können.   Er kennt uns. Ist vor ca. 2-3 Jahren mal unseren NR mitgefahren...



Danke für die Info. Ist ja schon erstaunlich in welchen Threads die Hamburger Bergradler sich finden. Ich werde sie mal ansnacken und dann schaun wir mal weiter. 

Dann sach ich erstmal, bis Donnerstach aufm Trail. Andree


----------



## Tommessen (22. Oktober 2012)

Sehr cool gemacht Chrischi,schad das, das wirkliche Gefälle auf den Videos und bildern nich rüberkommt.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## shbiker (22. Oktober 2012)

Medi-HH schrieb:


> Soooo, ich kann Andre nur zustimmen,
> 
> habe seit heute Nachmittag mal das Bild- und Videomaterial gesichtet.
> Bilder habe ich grade in die Dropbox hochgeladen.
> ...



Schönes Video: Daumen

ich denke 2013 bin ich dann auch dabei, werde allerdings so fahren, dass mein schöner Tourenrahmen das auch überleben kann.


----------



## paradox (22. Oktober 2012)

schickes video, 

welcher rahmen hat den die hufe gehoben?

nächtes jahr bin ich auch mal dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel89 (22. Oktober 2012)

cooles Video! Schön geschnitten Chrischi


----------



## Medi-HH (22. Oktober 2012)

Habe das Video noch mal in besserer Qualität bei Youtube hochgeladen.

http://youtu.be/brAi7eoRg5s


----------



## TeeKay82 (22. Oktober 2012)

Ziemlich cooles video...hätte ich auch bock drauf gehabt. Macht echt lust auf mehr!


----------



## CoreXT (22. Oktober 2012)

Medi-HH schrieb:


> Soooo, ich kann Andre nur zustimmen,
> 
> habe seit heute Nachmittag mal das Bild- und Videomaterial gesichtet.
> Bilder habe ich grade in die Dropbox hochgeladen.
> ...



Auch ich kann Andre, Thomas und dir nur zustimmen.
Ich sag nur eins zu deinem Video und zu dem Trip: GEIL GEIL GEIL
 @chistian (paradox)
My new name is Framekiller
 @Chrischan
Alles hab so wild, das schafst du auch ohne Knochenbruch 
Kommst einfach das nächste mal mit. And -Down

Da ich seit neustem Beruflich immer wieder nach Paderborn muss, werde ich sicherlich mein neues Bike dann sicherlich mal wieder in Willigen (dann nur noch 60km) oder im Deister verproben

Bis zum nächsten Trail mit neuem Bike

Gruß Hendrik


----------



## Drahtesel89 (22. Oktober 2012)

Was solls diesmal denn werden? Framekiller  sehr gut


----------



## CoreXT (22. Oktober 2012)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> Was solls diesmal denn werden? Framekiller  sehr gut



Ich werde wohl erst mal bei dem bleiben
Ich hab 10 Jahre Garantie auf dem Rahmen (jetzt noch 8 Jahre), wenn die das auch als Materialfehler anerkennen.

Also erstmal Step by Step.


----------



## TeeKay82 (22. Oktober 2012)

Erzähl den bloß nicht, dass das im bikepark passiert ist. Dann kommen die dir noch mit so dingen wie: joar pech gehabt, keine bikeparkfreigabe...


----------



## CoreXT (22. Oktober 2012)

TeeKay82 schrieb:


> Erzähl den bloß nicht, dass das im bikepark passiert ist. Dann kommen die dir noch mit so dingen wie: joar pech gehabt, keine bikeparkfreigabe...



Jo schon klar, mit der dem Hinweis bist du so ungefär der 10., aber trotzdem Danke 

Hauptsache, das das auch keiner von hier denen steckt 

Letzlich war das ja auch nur bremsen auf dem Trail, letzlich vergleichbar mit dem Geesthang, an den heftigen Stellen.


----------



## Drahtesel89 (23. Oktober 2012)

Auf einer AnhÃ¶he, gut 1,5 km westlich von Sottorf, liegt 131 m Ã¼ber NN der Gedenkstein fÃ¼r einen âWanderer, Freund der Heide und des Waldesâ. Der 1,9 m hohe Granitfindling trÃ¤gt auf der Vorderseite die Inschrift âPaul Roth 1912â und wurde eben fÃ¼r diesen Aufgestellt. 

Schon im letzten Jahr kam uns bei einer Tour die Idee, 100 Jahre nach der Aufstellung was zu machen. Nun ist 2012 auch schon wieder fast rum und da wird es halt mal Zeit. 

Dies ist als kleiner Appetizer zu betrachten...

mehr dazu heute Abend in der IG

GrÃ¼Ãe, Christoph


----------



## Marcus_xXx (23. Oktober 2012)

Gibts iwas was ihr bei euch da auf der Ecke empfehlen könnt? Sollte eher abwärtslastig sein, n bissel was zum faxen machen...?  Habe von den Ntrails gehört, aber da sollen wiederrum soviele Sprünge etc sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CoreXT (23. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab von Willingen noch zwei Bilder und ein Video zusätzlich in die DropBox gestellt.


----------



## Schoberson (23. Oktober 2012)

@ Chris
Geocashing im Gebiet von Hamburg, in denen früher die "Einheimischen" an den Nummernschildern zuerkennen waren??? Bin mal gespannt was nacher in die IG wandert. 

@ Marcus xxx
Es gibt hier schon ein paar schöne Trails, die teilweise auch Spaß machen abzurocken. Ich denke eine gute Abwechselung zu den HaBes oder anderen Gebieten in der Hansestadt. Naja, abwärtsorientiert geht aufgrund fehlender Tiefenmeter nur sehr eingeschränkt, aber etwas ist dabei. Komm am besten einfach mal mit, wenn hier wieder was geht.

Gruß Andree


----------



## Drahtesel89 (24. Oktober 2012)

So,nachdem ich es gestern Abend nicht mehr geschafft habe, ist nun ein neues Thema in der IG.


An den stillen Mitleser Steffen: Ich habs noch nicht geschafft die Videos zu bearbeiten bzw in Gänze zu Sichten,aber ich habe dich und dein Road-Gap-Video nicht vergessen 


Christoph


----------



## Gaudi (24. Oktober 2012)

Moin Jungs,
erstmal mein Respekt an die Willingen-Truppe - starkes Video.

Wer ist beim Winterpokal dabei? Gibt es Gruppenbildungen seitens der SP?

Gruß
Gerrit


----------



## plattsnacker (24. Oktober 2012)

*Winterpokal *:

Moin !  Schlage eine deutliche Gruppentrennung zwischen Indoor- und Outdoor-Aktivisten vor.

Sonst bin ich wieder ganz "von der Rolle" Ende März 2013  ;-)

Grundsätzlich bin ich aber wieder dabei...


Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## Drahtesel89 (24. Oktober 2012)

Du machst ja auch nur mit, weil du eh jeden Tag auf Arbeit fahren musst  ich fahr auf der Rolle nur noch Bergab und halt die Pedale parallel


----------



## plattsnacker (24. Oktober 2012)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> Du machst ja auch nur mit, weil du eh jeden Tag auf Arbeit fahren musst  ich fahr auf der Rolle nur noch Bergab und halt die Pedale parallel



Nee nee, auf Arbeit sitze ich am PC, ich fahre nur Mo-Mi mit dem Bike dahin 
Sonst wäre ich ja Zusteller/Kurierfahrer o.ä.

P.S. Was kostet eigentlich das Gondel-Ticket für's Rollen-Downhill ?


----------



## Schoberson (25. Oktober 2012)

Gruß an die heutige Nachtschicht.
Was haltet ihr davon heute auf der Geestkante bis Escheburg zu surfen, sofern es die Wetterlage es hergibt?
Bis später, Andree


----------



## Drahtesel89 (25. Oktober 2012)

Moin,

Gondelticket für die Rolle kost' kaum was  daher nutz ich sie auch intensiv 

Melde mich für den heutigen Nightride ab, da ich heute Nachmittag/Abend glorreich mein Bachelorzeugnis in Empfang nehmen darf.

Viel Spass euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mxsilver (25. Oktober 2012)

Moin,

ich war schonmal so frei, und habe als "Winterkönig" ein Team gebildet.
Hier wird gar nichts unterschieden .
Rolle fahren ist mind. doppelt so anstrengend, wie draußen gemütlich zur Arbeit....

Und zu guter letzt, ich fahr ja jetzt immer so Sachen wie :

San Remo - Milan
Teile der TdF
Malle

etc...

Gruß

Seb, der immer noch nichts draußen machen darf


----------



## rockriderSH (25. Oktober 2012)

Ahhh Seb lebt noch !!!! 

Ich hoffe, dass es der Leiste wieder besser geht !

Bist wohl nur noch auf schmalen Pellen unterwegs wie ??

Gruß

Olli


----------



## mxsilver (25. Oktober 2012)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Ahhh Seb lebt noch !!!!
> 
> Ich hoffe, dass es der Leiste wieder besser geht !
> 
> ...




Unkraut vergeht nicht..
Heilung geht voran, aber bislang darf ich nur etwas Rolle fahren, und sonst nichts..

War wirklich mehr mit den schmalen Pellen unterwegs, auch weils einfach "bequemer" war, einfach vor der Haustüre los zu radeln.

Und da ich nächstes Jahr das eine oder andere Rennen fahren will ( z.B. Mallorca-Classic im April, Runf um Köln im Mai etc. ) werde ich da auch noch etwas nachschieben müssen .

Deswegen habe ich auch schon das Gewinner-Winterpokal-Derby-Team gegründet und wir haben aktuell noch Platz für eine Teammitglied.. Also, wer möchte noch gewinnen ???

Gruß

Seb


----------



## shbiker (25. Oktober 2012)

Moin Männers,

ich kann heute Abend leider doch nicht mitkommen. Euch viel Spaß.

Jörg


----------



## paradox (25. Oktober 2012)

ich komme eventuell fünf min später, ich beeile mich aber!


----------



## plattsnacker (25. Oktober 2012)

paradox schrieb:


> ich komme eventuell fünf min später, ich beeile mich aber!



Hi Chris, 

aller klar, wir warten.

Bevor Fragen aufkommen:   Ja, wir fahren auch bei Regen !!  


Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spacetime (25. Oktober 2012)

Das ist hier ein mtb Forum seb


----------



## Schoberson (25. Oktober 2012)

Nachtschicht ist beendet. 3 x Christian und 1 x Gerrit, mir hat die Arbeit richtig Spaß gemacht. 
Bis zum nächsten NR, Andree


----------



## paradox (26. Oktober 2012)

jou, war wieder echt nett und sehr entspannt, nur diese schöne lupine, wuaaaaargh


----------



## mazhi (26. Oktober 2012)

Hallo, Jungs, das ist 2,4 Zoll TFT LCD Auto DVR Camcorder mit 2X Zoom CMOS-Weitwinkel-Objektiv, AV-Out und SD-Steckplatz so perfekt. wonderful design. Preis 24,30 $. sehr nützlich, kostenloser Versand, schnelle Lieferung, ist es die beste Wahl für Auto-Liebhaber, mehr Details hier so willkommen: http://brzu.net/03atj  es muss etwas, was Sie für Halloween Day, Christmas Day


----------



## paradox (26. Oktober 2012)

mei lamp isch da, jawohl ja, 

jetzt muss se nur noch halten, ...


----------



## plattsnacker (26. Oktober 2012)

paradox schrieb:


> mei lamp isch da, jawohl ja,
> 
> jetzt muss se nur noch halten, ...



Wird schon..., meine erste hält schon 3 Jahre. Bei fast wöchentlichem Einsatz 

Übrigens perfektes Timing mit Lupine...


----------



## TeeKay82 (26. Oktober 2012)

Steht dies Wochenende Biketechnisch was an? Soll ja perfektes Wetter werden. Zwar etwas frisch, allerdings Sonne pur...


----------



## Medi-HH (26. Oktober 2012)

Was haltet ihr von einer kleinen Tour am Sonntag?


----------



## paradox (27. Oktober 2012)

ich klinke mich leider für die nächsten 10 Tage raus, 
sorry guys


----------



## Drahtesel89 (27. Oktober 2012)

Morgen 11.00 habes??? Tour, jemand lust?!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (27. Oktober 2012)

Lust: Ja 
Zeit: Nein
Wird bestimmt traillastig wie ich Euch kenne!? Wünsche viel Spaß.


----------



## Drahtesel89 (27. Oktober 2012)

Nö eigentlich touren fahren. Muss nicht übermäßig viele trails haben-alles fahrbar

Crischi? Bock??


----------



## Medi-HH (27. Oktober 2012)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> Nö eigentlich touren fahren. Muss nicht übermäßig viele trails haben-alles fahrbar
> 
> Crischi? Bock??



Also ich wäre dabei!!

Viele Grüße
Chrischi


----------



## Drahtesel89 (27. Oktober 2012)

Ja sehr gut. Wie du hinkommst und so weißt du? Passt dir 11.00?

Wie siehts aus bei Thomas????


----------



## Medi-HH (27. Oktober 2012)

11 Uhr passt gut. Wo wollen wir uns denn treffen?


----------



## Drahtesel89 (27. Oktober 2012)

An der Kärntner Hütte. Weißt wo das ist? Cuxhavener Strasse 55c in 21149 hamburg. Direkt aufm Parkplatz


----------



## Medi-HH (27. Oktober 2012)

Okay. Bis morgen


----------



## TeeKay82 (28. Oktober 2012)

Wunderbare Tour heute...perfektes Wetter, super Leute, geile Trails.->hat Wiederholungspotential ;-)
 @Medi-HH: http://www.runtastic.com/de/benutzer/Tom-Klement/sportaktivitaeten/30463438

Das ist der aufgezeichnete Track. Falls du Bedarf hast, kann ich Ihn auch als .gpx Datei downloaden und du kannst ihn nachfahren, insofern du n Bikenavi hast! 

Gruß
Tom


----------



## plattsnacker (30. Oktober 2012)

Hi Jungs,

mal eine "Anfängerfrage":

Kann man sich immer wieder lösende Speichennippel ( bei meinem Trekkingbike ) mit Schraubenkleber/Loctide erfolgreich fixieren ?  Wenn ja, mittelfest, oder gar die stärkste Variante ?

Gruss + Dank
Chrischan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (30. Oktober 2012)

moin, 

max mittelfest, spoke frezz von dt ist quasi auch mittelfest.
träufel es von innen und außen drauf, trocknen lassen fertig.

was auch hilöft bei verdrehten nippeln sind die nippel quetschen, aber nur wenn es ein altes rad ist...

sich immer wieder lösende speichennippel sind ein zeichen von nicht perfekter zentrierung, zu unterschiedliche spannungen auf den jeweiligen einzelnen speichen.

was auch hilft sind eventuell einfach neue nippel, aber aufpassen welche man kuaft, sollten sapim oder dt sein, alpina und wie der billige mist heißt, finger weg!

alu oder messing ist wurst, alu braucht eine deutlich genauere zentrierung des lrs.

happy trails and ride on


----------



## Drahtesel89 (30. Oktober 2012)

Hm..genau das gleiche wollte ich auch gerade schreiben


----------



## plattsnacker (30. Oktober 2012)

da funzt ja hier !!  Thx


----------



## shbiker (30. Oktober 2012)

Bleibt mir nur zu ergänzen, dass DT auch Speichennippel mit Sicherung anbietet.
Gugst Du hier
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/dt-swiss-nippel-pro-lock/aid:46915

Bis die Tage 

Jörg


----------



## TeeKay82 (30. Oktober 2012)

Hier wird mir eindeutig zu oft das wort "nippel" erwähnt! ;-P


----------



## Drahtesel89 (30. Oktober 2012)

ach Tom..du wieder

Zurück zur Mad East Enduro Challenge im Erzgebirge...

Phil, hast du gewusst wie weit das ist? Also die Distanzen?

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mad_East_Challenge_500

Edit: Vergiss es, Mad East 500 ist nicht gleich Mad East Enduro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (31. Oktober 2012)

TeeKay82 schrieb:


> Hier wird mir eindeutig zu oft das wort "nippel" erwähnt! ;-P



Ich weiß, ist "off topic"


----------



## Drahtesel89 (31. Oktober 2012)

sooo. habs heut endlich mal geschafft die Videos bissel zu schneiden. Hier die Links  

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/24590

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/24591

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/24592

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/24593

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/24594

Hab noch einige Fotos in die Dropbox gestellt.

https://www.dropbox.com/home/Bikepark Willingen 2012


Edit: hier noch das Letzte: Die SWP's auf dem Freeride in Willingen

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/24596


----------



## plattsnacker (1. November 2012)

Hi Jungs,

meine Teilnahme am heutigen NR steht noch auf wackeligen Beinen.

Melde mich noch...

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## Schoberson (1. November 2012)

Macht nix Chrischan,

wir werden dich schon stützen. Wäre schön wenn du dabei bist, wollte mit dir auch nochmal übers nächste ToH snacken!!!

Evtl. sind noch zwei weitere Fahrer am Start. 

Bis dann, Andree


----------



## plattsnacker (1. November 2012)

Kannst vergessen. Auch noch Elternabend mal wieder...
Bin raus für heute.

Viel Spass Jungs !!


----------



## "Joker" (1. November 2012)

Dito, ich bin (entgegen unserer Verabredung, Andree  ) leider auch heute 'raus, ich habe noch ein wenig Papierkrieg an der heimischen Front vor mir und bevor ich den PC vor lauter lauter Briefen nicht mehr wiederfinde, will ich mal 'was unternehmen. 

Euch viel Spaß, Marco


----------



## Schoberson (2. November 2012)

*ToH (Treffen ohne Helm) am 27.11.2012 im BeLaMi (Holtenklinkerstr. 26, 21029 HH-Bergedorf) ab 19:00 Uhr*
www.belami-hamburg.de


  Mal wieder treffen, Bier trinken, was essen und überlegen was wir noch fürn Blödsinn im nächsten oder auch noch in diesem Jahr verzapfen können. Ideen gibt es genügend. 

  Den Raum haben wir komplett für uns und können dort auch mit einem Beamer Fotos, Videos o. ä. an die Leinwand werfen. Gerne alles an Material mitbringen, was vorhanden ist. 
  P. S.: Ich warte immer noch auf die Bilder von der Schwarzwaldklinik ;-)  

  Würde mich über ein kurzes Feedback freuen. Natürlich auch von denen, mit gebrochenen Knochen oder Rahmen, Fahrern mit großen und/oder dünnen Reifen, Frühaufstehern, Schön-Wetter-Fahrern und ganz besonders von den Interessierten, die noch nie mitgefahren sind. 

  Munter bleiben, 
  Andree

  P. P. S.: Das jetzige ToH soll natürlich nicht das ToH zum Abschluss der Winterpokalserie ersetzen.


----------



## plattsnacker (2. November 2012)

Bin dabei !!


----------



## Tommessen (2. November 2012)

Ebenfalls mit von der Party ;-)


----------



## Schoberson (2. November 2012)

ToH PLANÄNDERUNG!!!!

Hatte gerade mit dem Besitzer vom BeLaMi gesprochen. Sie müssen !!! am 27.11. das Spiel HSV gegen Schalke zeigen und sky schreibt denen mittlerweile vor in welchem Raum das dusselige Spiel gezeigt werden muss. Also, der Raum steht nicht zur Verfügung. 

Wie siehtst am 04.12. , ebenfalls ein Dienstag aus?

Ein sportlicher Gruß, Andree


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (2. November 2012)

Meine Nachricht schnell wieder vergessen. Bleibt beim 27.11. um 19:00 Uhr im BeLaMi.
Tztztz, Herr Andree


----------



## Drahtesel89 (2. November 2012)

27.11. 19.00 bin dabei


----------



## TeeKay82 (2. November 2012)

Ich selbstverständlich auch.


----------



## Drahtesel89 (3. November 2012)

Moin Moin,

ich hab im Rahmen der Community mal wieder einen Anschlag auf euch vor 

Ihr würdet mir und insbesondere meiner Freundin Katja einen großen Gefallen tun, wenn ihr euch 3 Minuten Zeit nehmen könntet um an ihrer kurzen Umfrage für Ihre Bachelorarbeit teilzunehmen. Es geht um die gesetzliche Rentenversicherung.

Hier der Link:

http://www.alpha-survey.de/?q=509412526c86e


Vielen Dank!!!

Beste Grüße, Christoph


----------



## Schoberson (3. November 2012)

Dss ist doch selbstverständlich. Katja hat ja schließlich auch die Fotos für unsere Homepage gemacht.

Wünsch ihr viel Erfolg. Ich will auch bald in Rente gehen


----------



## TeeKay82 (3. November 2012)

done!


----------



## Drahtesel89 (3. November 2012)

Dank Euch


----------



## Medi-HH (3. November 2012)

Ich bin am 27.11. auch dabei.


----------



## Schoberson (5. November 2012)

Vielen Dank für euer Feedback. Dann kriegen wir ja ein paar Leuts fürs ToH zusammen. Auch für alle Kurzentschlossene ist  ausreichend Platz vorhanden.

Nun zu meinem eigentlichen Anliegen:
Hat jemand Bock am Dienstag gegen 18:00 Uhr auf einen Geesthangnightride?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (5. November 2012)

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/111

Moin!  Alle Wintertrotzer in Winterpokal-Teams angemeldet?   Heute 1. Tag!


----------



## Gaudi (5. November 2012)

Moin Jungs,
bin am 27.11 dabei. Gutes Punktesammeln.
Gruß
Gerrit


----------



## plattsnacker (5. November 2012)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für euer Feedback. Dann kriegen wir ja ein paar Leuts fürs ToH zusammen. Auch für alle Kurzentschlossene ist  ausreichend Platz vorhanden.
> 
> Nun zu meinem eigentlichen Anliegen:
> Hat jemand Bock am Dienstag gegen 18:00 Uhr auf einen Geesthangnightride?



Habe die GK eben schon mal für Euch getestet. Seid vorsichtig auf den nassen Wurzeln !  

Bin leider Di-Do in Essen, also falle ich auch für den Do-NR diese Woche aus.

Viel Spass + Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## CoreXT (5. November 2012)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> ich hab im Rahmen der Community mal wieder einen Anschlag auf euch vor
> 
> ...



done


----------



## plattsnacker (5. November 2012)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> ich hab im Rahmen der Community mal wieder einen Anschlag auf euch vor
> 
> ...


Melde gehorsamst: erledigt


----------



## CoreXT (5. November 2012)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für euer Feedback. Dann kriegen wir ja ein paar Leuts fürs ToH zusammen. Auch für alle Kurzentschlossene ist  ausreichend Platz vorhanden.
> 
> Nun zu meinem eigentlichen Anliegen:
> Hat jemand Bock am Dienstag gegen 18:00 Uhr auf einen Geesthangnightride?



Hi Andree,
ich (Framekiller ;-) bin morgen mit dem Bike vom Knochenbrecher dabei. Wo wollen wir uns treffen? In Börnsen?

Beim ToH bin ich natürlich auch dabei. Den Knochenbrechen hau ich auch noch an ;-)

Gruß
Hendrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (5. November 2012)

Nabend Framekiller in da house,

Jan aus B. hat auch Bock, kann aber erst ab 20:00Uhr. Wäre das bei dir auch i. O.? Könnten uns dann im Ghetto von Börnsen treffen.

The A.


----------



## Drahtesel89 (6. November 2012)

Ich danke allen Teilnehmern der Umfrage, natürlich auch in Katjas Namen.

Gleichzeitig melde ich mich für diese Woche ab, da ich zu diversen Familiengeburtstagen die Republik abklappere und mich erst am Sonntag-Abend wieder in Hamburg befinde. Viel Spass bei den anstehenden Nightrides. (und lasst eure Räder heil  )

Grüße, Christoph


----------



## Schoberson (7. November 2012)

Finden sich für morgen ein paar gestörte Nightrider? Ich selbst bin mir auch noch nicht sicher und muss noch überredet werden.

P.S.: Der Framekiller hat sich gestern zwar bemüht den Rahmen zu zerstören, hats aber nicht geschafft.  Wir sind schön an der Geestkante bis zum Heidbergring gerutscht und es war trotz des Wetters ne richtig feine Tour.


----------



## mxsilver (7. November 2012)

Wenn es einigermassen trocken sein sollte, würde ich wohl mal wieder mitfahren

Seb


----------



## Medi-HH (7. November 2012)

Ich wäre auch dabei.


----------



## TeeKay82 (7. November 2012)

Klappt mit Sicherheit. Lt. Wetter.de hat morgen nur 97% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit! ;-)


----------



## Schoberson (7. November 2012)

Mal angenommen, ich würde evtl. möglicherweise morgen fahren wollen. Hätte dann Lust schon etwas frührer zu starten. Wenn, dann so um 19:00, besser gar 18:30 Uhr.  Wie siehts bei Euch aus? 
Könnten uns auch in Hamburch treffen.


----------



## Medi-HH (7. November 2012)

Ich werde es wohl nicht vor 20 Uhr schaffen.


----------



## gnss (8. November 2012)

Wenn es nicht regnet wäre ich dabei, gern früher.


----------



## Schoberson (8. November 2012)

Chrischi schafft es nicht früher und darauf sollten wir Rücksicht nehmen.  

Abfahrt 20:00Uhr Reinbek S-Bahn. 

Bin auch bei Regen dabei. Dreckig und nass werden wir so oder so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CoreXT (8. November 2012)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Chrischi schafft es nicht früher und darauf sollten wir Rücksicht nehmen.
> 
> Abfahrt 20:00Uhr Reinbek S-Bahn.
> 
> Bin auch bei Regen dabei. Dreckig und nass werden wir so oder so.



Dann werd ich mich wohl auch aufraffen und mein Carver heute  im Schlamm einweichen auch wenn meine Klamotten von Dienstag immer noch nass sind 

Und damit unser Einheiten von Dinstag und heute nicht verpuffen hab ich auch ein neues Team für den Winterpokal gegründet.

Ihr seid hiermit lich eingalden in "Mein Team" "Windswien1".
Hier der Link:
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/563


----------



## CoreXT (8. November 2012)

Mein Kampf mit dem Forum ;-)http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/


----------



## "Joker" (8. November 2012)

...und meiner mit dem Schweinehund  Der will heute nicht, dass mein Radel schmutzig wird und ich werde auf dem Sofa 'rumgammeln und furchtbar dick werden. Euch viel Spaß heute!

Grüße, Marco


----------



## Schoberson (10. November 2012)

Moin Marco,
habe nun meinen Mitgliedsantrag beim Winterpokal gestellt. Solltest Du oder dein Schweinehund auch machen. Es ist schon ein gewisser Ansporn. Jedenfalls haben die Nightrider am Donnerstag penibel darauf geachtet, nicht zuschnell und dafür länger zu fahren. Hauptsache die Viertelstunde für die Punktezahl wird voll gemacht.

Gruß Andree


----------



## Tommessen (10. November 2012)

Nabend die Herren.

jemand morgen lust was zu starten? Bin da flexibel, eine schöne Runde Billetrail oder Volkspark!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## "Joker" (10. November 2012)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Moin Marco,
> habe nun meinen Mitgliedsantrag beim Winterpokal gestellt. Solltest Du oder dein Schweinehund auch machen. Es ist schon ein gewisser Ansporn. Jedenfalls haben die Nightrider am Donnerstag penibel darauf geachtet, nicht zuschnell und dafür länger zu fahren. Hauptsache die Viertelstunde für die Punktezahl wird voll gemacht.
> 
> Gruß Andree



...hast ja recht, dann habe ich mich auch mal angemeldet  

Grüße, Marco


----------



## Schoberson (11. November 2012)

@ Thomas
Hoffe du hast noch Mitfahrer für heute gefunden. Hättest Du am Freitagnachmiitag Bock und Zeit in den HaBes son bisschen zu üben?

@ Marco
Sehr schön. 

An alle Interessierten. Ein Platz ist in dem Team noch frei. 

Schönen Sonntach noch, Andree


----------



## Tommessen (11. November 2012)

Hey Andree,

hat leider keiner Tied gehabt.
Wegen Freitag,lust hätt ich, aber ich weiß nich ob ich rechtzeitig Feierabend hab.
Kann mich nur im laufe des Tages(Freitag) melden obs passt.
Wollst a bissel hüpfen üben??? 

Gruß der Tommessen


----------



## CoreXT (11. November 2012)

Moinsen,
HABes hüpfen würd mich am Freitag auch reizen.
Ich müsste mich aber am Do. nochmal melden.

@ALL
Wie schaut es denn aus am Mo. oder Di. Abend noch mit Winterpokal-Punke sammel aus. Ich würd vielleicht schon so zwischen 18:00 und 19:00 Uhr los. Vorzugsweise im Geesthang, aber nicht zwangsweise.
Bei Intresse bitte mal kurz melden! Gerne auch über whatsapp.

Gruß
Hendrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spacetime (11. November 2012)

Hey Leute, 
Komme gerade aus dem deister 

Hab ihr vielleicht lustvauf Volkspark nächsten Freitag? Würde euch das gerne mal zeigen wollen. 

Gruß phil


----------



## Drahtesel89 (11. November 2012)

Ich will freitag auch mit in den Volkspark!!!!! Und fänds cool, wenn Andree und thomas etc mitkommen würden.


----------



## Schoberson (11. November 2012)

@ Hüpfer
Volkspark ist auch cool, könnte am Freitag gegen 14:30 dort sein. 

@ Hendrik
Bin die ganze  Woche unterwegs.


----------



## mxsilver (12. November 2012)

Moin,

morgen Abend ( Dienstag ) wäre ich auch dabei.. Vielleicht mal im Geesthang bis zum Aussichtsturm oder so?

Gruß

Seb


----------



## plattsnacker (12. November 2012)

Hi Jungs,

habe mal den LMB-Termin zum ToH am 27.11. im BeLaMi eingestellt.

Link: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9535

Danke an Andree für die Orga !


Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## rockriderSH (12. November 2012)

Da wurde mir doch heute Nacht tatsächlich mein schönes Gudereit Trecking Rad von unserem Grundstück geklaut ! Kann doch wohl nicht angehen. Zum Glück haben Sie meine zwei teuren Perlen wenigstens nicht mitgehen lassen. An den Schuppen haben sich die Penner nicht herangetraut !! Ich dachte immer, dass ich bei uns auf dem Dorf in einer guten Gegend wohnen wüde. Unglaublich !!! 

Gruß

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeeKay82 (12. November 2012)

Morgen Abend würd ich mir auch gern etwas den Arsch breit sitzen wollen. regulär 20 Uhr Nightride oder ist was anderes fix?!


----------



## CoreXT (12. November 2012)

Morgenabend gerne auch etwas früher, gegen 18 oder 19 Uhr. Wie schaut es da bei euch aus?
Treffpunkt könnte auch in Börnsen sein, z.b. an der Kirche, dann wären wir auch gleich an der Geestkante.
Was meint ihr?
Gruß
Hendrik


----------



## mxsilver (12. November 2012)

Ich würde versuchen gegen 18.30 in Reinbek zu sein 

Gruß Seb


----------



## TeeKay82 (13. November 2012)

Halten wir dann 18.30Uhr Bahnhof Reinbek fest?!


----------



## mxsilver (13. November 2012)

Ja, würde ich sagen. Bin um 18.30 Uhr da

Hendrik, wir können dann ja zur Kirche kommen ( die oben auf dem Hügel,oder?? )


----------



## CoreXT (13. November 2012)

Der einfachheit halber werde ich dann auch zum S-Banhhof  Reinbek kommen um 18:30.

Um hier evtl. Missverständnisse auszuschließen, habe ich den Termin noch ins LMB gestellt.

Bis nachher ;-)


----------



## Drahtesel89 (13. November 2012)

ich schaffs heut abend 18.30 nicht. hab bis 19.00 Vorlesung und bin frühstens 19.30 zu Hause...will euch aber nicht auf 20.00 hinauszögern, vllt klappts Donnerstag...sonst Freitag im Volkspark

Viel Spass heut Abend!


----------



## CoreXT (13. November 2012)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> ich schaffs heut abend 18.30 nicht. hab bis 19.00 Vorlesung und bin frühstens 19.30 zu Hause...will euch aber nicht auf 20.00 hinauszögern, vllt klappts Donnerstag...sonst Freitag im Volkspark
> 
> Viel Spass heut Abend!



"Vorlesung" das ist doch was für Warmduscher und Turnbeutelvergesser


----------



## Drahtesel89 (13. November 2012)

ich bin beides


----------



## gnss (15. November 2012)

ist denn morgen dieses volksparkdingens? streckenlänge? wie ist die zu erwartende verkehrslage zu dieser uhrzeit am freitag um von ost nach west zu kommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (15. November 2012)

Volksparkausflug beginnt um 14:30 Uhr. Streckenlänge: gefühlte 50 Meter, aber das 50 mal nacheinander. Also mehr Höhenmeter als Längenmeter.  Verkehrslage: bestimmt voll... wie immer halt.


----------



## gnss (15. November 2012)

2,5km? dann untersuche ich lieber die bodenverhältnisse in den halbes, sonst werden die oberschenkel nicht warm.


----------



## plattsnacker (16. November 2012)

Hi Jungs,

hier die Tour vom gestrigen Nightride:

Dauer	 03:00:00 h
Distanz	 40,20 km
km/h (Mittel)	 13.40 km/h
Höhenmeter	 606 hm

Tour als GPX im Anhang...

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## Schoberson (16. November 2012)

gnss schrieb:


> 2,5km? dann untersuche ich lieber die bodenverhältnisse in den halbes, sonst werden die oberschenkel nicht warm.


Falls die Bodenverhältnisse doch nicht optimal sind, kannst dann ja relativ schnell in den Volkspark "rüber" machen.

@ Nightrider
DREI STUNDEN!!!! RESPEKT!!! und das bei fast Null Grad.


----------



## CoreXT (16. November 2012)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> 
> hier die Tour vom gestrigen Nightride:
> 
> ...



3 Std. sicher  , da müsstes du ja jetzt noch schlafen


----------



## plattsnacker (16. November 2012)

CoreXT schrieb:


> 3 Std. sicher  , da müsstes du ja jetzt noch schlafen



Naja, mehr war nicht drin. War ja gestern mittags schon biken im Bdorfer Gehölz.

Schau dir den Track an..., regelmäßiges Training ersetzt den Schlafbedarf 

P.S.  Gleich ist Mittag, kommt jemand mit Laufen im Bergedorfer Gehölz ?


----------



## CoreXT (16. November 2012)

Du kannst ja mit in den Volkspark kommen


----------



## plattsnacker (16. November 2012)

CoreXT schrieb:


> Du kannst ja mit in den Volkspark kommen



Zu gefährlich für mich, bin > 40 und habe Verantwortung


----------



## CoreXT (16. November 2012)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Zu gefährlich für mich, bin > 40 und habe Verantwortung



Ach komm - damit kann ich auch kommen - mach ich aber nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "Joker" (16. November 2012)

CoreXT schrieb:


> Ach komm - damit kann ich auch kommen - mach ich aber nicht



...deswegen brechen dir auch die Rahmen bei unsachgemäßem Gebrauch weg  

Kleiner Nachtrag zu gestern:

1 x Klopfer
1 x Bambi  

...es waren bei mir beinahe drei Stunden und jetzt brauche ich erstmal dringend ein paar Windstoppersocken, um den WP erfolgreich zu beenden.

Gibt es Fotos von heute?

Grüße, Marco


----------



## CoreXT (16. November 2012)

Nix mit unsachgemäßen Gebrauch.
Was soll man den sonst mit 150mm und mehr Federweg anfangen, als den mal federn zu lassen 

Im übrigen ist nichts gebrochen, weder Knochen noch Material.
Fotos haben wir aber auch keine, mangels Actioncam.

War mal wieder schön was zum hüpfen ))

Am besten das nächste mal selbst mitkommen, und live gucken


----------



## Drahtesel89 (18. November 2012)

hier ein kleiner Einblick in unseren Tag im Deister: Phil auf dem 7m langen Double auf dem Grab...

https://www.dropbox.com/s/m4jwifl8jrnvn6n/Phil 7m Double.MOV

Leider hab ich die Landung nicht ganz mit drauf, weil ich beim Staunen wie weit er fliegt vergaß, das iPhone weiter zu bewegen


----------



## nearest2thepin (18. November 2012)

Chrischan, danke für die wie immer zuverlässig bereitgestellten GPS-Daten und das Höhen-/Geschwindigkeitsprofil vom letzten Donnerstag. Stutzig machen mich allerdings die knapp 80km/h ganz am Anfang der Tour - war das bei Dir in der Hofeinfahrt?

Gruß,
Jan


----------



## plattsnacker (18. November 2012)

nearest2thepin schrieb:


> Chrischan, danke für die wie immer zuverlässig bereitgestellten GPS-Daten und das Höhen-/Geschwindigkeitsprofil vom letzten Donnerstag. Stutzig machen mich allerdings die knapp 80km/h ganz am Anfang der Tour - war das bei Dir in der Hofeinfahrt?
> 
> Gruß,
> Jan



Hi Jan,

naja, wenn ihr noch nicht dabei seid, lass' ich es zum Aufwärmen immer ein bißchen krachen 

Die Geschwindigkeitskala ist allerdings die am rechten Rand. 49 km/h passen da schon bei der ersten Abfahrt ins Billetal ( Schatzkammer / Langenhege )...

Die "80" sind laut Google Earth die Meter über NN südwestlich der Waldsiedlung Dassendorf. 




Bis denne
Chrischan


----------



## nearest2thepin (18. November 2012)

Hm, danke für den Hinweis. Also wenn eine Skala mehr als eine Dimension hat, wird das bei mir schwierig.

Wo wir gerade bei Peinlichkeiten sind: Wir hatten ja gesagt, dass wir nicht an die große Glocke hängen wollen, dass wir *in  Friedrichsruh auf der 6 den Eingang zur Schlange nicht gefunden haben*;  wir hatten ja beschlossen, dass wir das für uns behalten, weil wir sonst zum Gespött der Sachsenwaldpioniere werden würden à la
_
Willst im Wald Du Dich verfahrn,
frag die Jungs mit Navi und Titan._

Narhallamarsch!
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (18. November 2012)




----------



## Schoberson (20. November 2012)

Moinsen,

bei meinem Android-Handy funzt die mobile Ansicht nicht mehr, beim iphone hingegen schon. Ist das nur bei meinem so oder geht es den anderen Androiden auch so?

Gruß Andree


----------



## plattsnacker (20. November 2012)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> bei meinem Android-Handy funzt die mobile Ansicht nicht mehr, beim iphone hingegen schon. Ist das nur bei meinem so oder geht es den anderen Androiden auch so?
> 
> Gruß Andree



Moin Andree, ich kann trotz umschalten auf "Mobile Ansicht" auch keinen Unterschied erkennen. ( Android 2.3 ).

Naja, hauptsache wir bleiben mobil 

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## CoreXT (20. November 2012)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Moin Andree, ich kann trotz umschalten auf "Mobile Ansicht" auch keinen Unterschied erkennen. ( Android 2.3 ).
> 
> Naja, hauptsache wir bleiben mobil
> 
> ...



Ich kann das nur bestätigen.
Die Mobilansicht ist im Forum wohl Schrott.
Ich habe das mit Android 2.3 und den Browsern opera und dolphin ausprobiert.
Nix geht :-(


----------



## Schoberson (20. November 2012)

Danke für die Info. Geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid... Schnüff... Jetzt gehts mir schon wieder besser. Dachte schon nur mir ganz allein wäre eins der schlimmsten Dinge im Leben passiert. :-(

Bis Donnerstag, hoffe ich jedenfalls. Gruß aus dem Bayernland.


----------



## "Joker" (22. November 2012)

Was geht - ist heute Vollversammlung  Bei der Beteiligung heute Abend bin ich ja motiviert zum ² Bis nachher Jungs...


----------



## plattsnacker (22. November 2012)

Bin leider raus heute Abend. 

Viel Spaß Euch !

Chrischan


----------



## paradox (23. November 2012)

mei war des sche, .... (schwäbisch )

jungs es war mal wieder sehr cool! 

chrischan, da hast was verpasst.
hat wer die tour aufgezeichnet?

gruß

chris


----------



## "Joker" (23. November 2012)

So wie wir durch die Gegend gegurkt sind, hat da bestimmt keiner sein Schmartfone bemüht  

War saugeil gestern 

Grüße, Marco


----------



## Gaudi (24. November 2012)

Moin Jungs,
die Tour am Donnerstag hat Spaß gemacht. Beinahe den Anschluss verloren 
Anbei eine Aufzeichnung von der Tour.
Gruß Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nearest2thepin (24. November 2012)

War schattig, dreckig und geil am Donnerstag - mit neun (9) Leuten durch die Walachei!

@ Chris...toph: Gute Besserung!

Gruß,
Jan


----------



## paradox (24. November 2012)

"Links, Links, wir müssen Links lang!"


----------



## Schoberson (27. November 2012)

Tach auch,

für alle Leut des gepflegten ToH´s sei gesagt, sie möchten bitte ihren Terminkalender (Filofax, Smartphone, Frau ...) mitbringen. Wäre ja perfekt, wenn wir die ein oder andere Aktion gleich fix machen könnten. Hätte auch mal wieder Bock auf eine schööööne CC - Tagestour im Harz.
Wer will und hat, kann auch gerne Bilder, Videos oder sonstiges Gedöns mitbringen. Laptop bringe ich mit. 

Essen: Es gibt im Belami ne kleine Karte mit Snacks, aber auch große Protionen zum satt essen. Wer nur saufen will, kann das natürlich auch gerne machen. 

Bis später, Andree


----------



## plattsnacker (27. November 2012)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Tach auch,
> 
> für alle Leut des gepflegten ToH´s sei gesagt, sie möchten bitte ihren Terminkalender (Filofax, Smartphone, Frau ...) mitbringen. Wäre ja perfekt, wenn wir die ein oder andere Aktion gleich fix machen könnten. Hätte auch mal wieder Bock auf eine schööööne CC - Tagestour im Harz.
> Wer will und hat, kann auch gerne Bilder, Videos oder sonstiges Gedöns mitbringen. Laptop bringe ich mit.
> ...



Die dritte Terminkalenderoption bringen ich nicht mit, freue mich aber trotzdem auf nachher 

Für alle, die es immer noch nicht mitbekommen haben:
Heute ab 19 Uhr ToH hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9535

Bis nachher !
Chrischan


----------



## "Joker" (27. November 2012)

Wer der Terminangabe im LMB gerecht werden will, hat im Übrigen auf zwei Rädern zu erscheinen und wird andernfalls mit Nichtbeachtung bestraft, sofern er nicht durch die Spende eines Hopfen und Malz - haltigen Getränkes für Kurzweil zu sorgen weiß  

Bis nachher Jungs, ich freue mich schon! 

Grüße, Marco


----------



## Schoberson (28. November 2012)

Moinsen,

alle wieder fit ??? Und es haben bestimmt schon wieder alle die Gedanken beim mtb und nicht bei der Arbeit. 

Ich habe gerade auf der Trail Tec - Homepage nach neuen Terminen fÃ¼r den Level 3 - Kurs gesucht und bin tatsÃ¤chlich fÃ¼ndig geworden. Es gibt am 18.05. einen Kurs. (Es ist das Wochenende vor Pfingsten). Der Termin wÃ¤re fÃ¼r mich i. O. und mÃ¼sste nicht nach einem fragen der noch  fÃ¼her im Jahr stattfindet. 

- Wie sieht es denn bei den Interessierten aus? 

- Chris hatte noch eine gute Idee, noch einen Tag dran zuhÃ¤ngen und noch ne schÃ¶ne Tagestour an dem Wochenende zumachen. Wie sieht damit aus? 

Hier noch ein paar Infos. Auszug aus der Homepage:
_________________________________________________________________________
http://trailtech.de/termin-details/events/level-3.html


*LEVEL 3*

  18.05.2013
    Dieses Seminar empfehlen wir allen Bikern, die unser  LEVEL 2 Seminar besucht haben und Ihre Fahrtechnik in technisch  anspruchsvollem GelÃ¤nde noch verfeinern wollen! Die Inhalte bauen auf  denen des LEVEL 2 Seminars auf und durch ein besonderes Kurs-Konzept  intensiv trainiert: Geschult wird ausschlieÃlich im GelÃ¤nde an  schwierigen Passagen und Trails! Inhalte sind Kombinationen von  Techniken auf harten Singletrails und Stiegen, SprÃ¼nge, Linienwahl usw.  Die Trails im Bikepark Braunlage bieten hierfÃ¼r ideale Lernbedingungen.  Der Transport mit der Gondel ist im Seminarpreis zusÃ¤tzlich inbegriffen!
 Der Kurs ist keine Downhill oder Freeride Veranstaltung und richtet sich an den ambitionierten All-Mountain oder Endurobiker!
*ZIELGRUPPE:* _Fortgeschrittene_
*ANSPRUCH:* Mittel - _Hoch_
*DAUER:* _ca. 7 Stunden + 30min Mittagspause (10.00 - 17.00)_
*ORT:* _Bikepark Braunlage_
*EXTRAS:* _Fahrwerkscheck & Einstellung, Liftkarte_
*PREIS:*   â¬ 79.00
_________________________________________________________________________

Munter bleiben, Andree


----------



## Spacetime (28. November 2012)

gleich die Skills umsetzen und Schulenberg noch dran hängen


----------



## Schoberson (28. November 2012)

Spacetime schrieb:


> gleich die Skills umsetzen und Schulenberg noch dran hängen


Hat Schulenberg denn Enduro und All-Mountain Strecken?


----------



## paradox (28. November 2012)

Mahlzeit, 

bis jetzt wäre ich dabei! Hört sich Lustig an. 

Habe mal ein LMB reingesetzt, wer Lust hat, darf morgen die Hefeweizen und die Schnitzel, Nachos usw abstrampeln!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "Joker" (28. November 2012)

paradox schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> bis jetzt wäre ich dabei! Hört sich Lustig an.
> 
> Habe mal ein LMB reingesetzt, wer Lust hat, darf morgen die Hefeweizen und die Schnitzel, Nachos usw abstrampeln!



Auch wenn du aus Stuttgart kommst...Reinbek liegt NICHT in Baden-Württemberg  

Ich schaffe es morgen leider nicht - euch viel Spaß! 

Grüße, Marco


----------



## paradox (28. November 2012)

danke für den tipp, 

habe es gar nicht alles geblickt, hoffe es ist jetzt besser?


----------



## Schoberson (28. November 2012)

paradox schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> bis jetzt wäre ich dabei! Hört sich Lustig an.
> 
> Habe mal ein LMB reingesetzt, wer Lust hat, darf morgen die Hefeweizen und die Schnitzel, Nachos usw abstrampeln!



Griaß Godd,

wenn meine Frau rechtzeitig zuhause ist, bin ich dabei. Entscheidet sich allerdings erst morgen gegen 18:30 Uhr.

Rein haun, Andree


----------



## plattsnacker (28. November 2012)

Warum lässt du sie raus ?


----------



## Schoberson (28. November 2012)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Warum lässt du sie raus ?



Einmal im Monat hat sie Freigang. Ich möchte ja schließlich ein guter Ehemann sein.


----------



## paradox (28. November 2012)

ihr seit aber nett zu euren frauen! 

ich ändere das mal auf 19.00h ab..
gruß

chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (28. November 2012)

paradox schrieb:


> ihr seit aber nett zu euren frauen!
> 
> ich ändere das mal auf 19.00h ab..
> gruß
> ...



Hi Chris,

nee, so war das nicht gemeint. Wenn meine Frau es schafft einigermaßen pünktlich wieder in Hamburg zusein, dann wäre ich dabei. Wenn sie es nicht schafft, darf ich zuhause auf die Kinners aufpassen und kann nicht mitradeln. Deswegen kann ich auch nicht verbindlich zusagen. 

Munter bleiben, Andree


----------



## paradox (28. November 2012)

ich weiß doch, ...

am sa bin ich leider nicht dabei, sorry guys aber mir kommt ein wichtiger termin am mo dazwischen, der ist im moment wichtiger als ein bisschen spaß 

morgen schaffe ich es noch, bzw kann mir die zeit nehmen.

ride on


----------



## JanT (28. November 2012)

Moin Männer, war ein netter Abend am Dienstag. @Andree: gute Idee mit den Videos und dem Notebook. Morgen muss ich leider wieder trinken. Diesmal Glühwein... Vielleicht klappt es ja dann nächste Woche.

Bis dann, JanT


----------



## Medi-HH (28. November 2012)

Moin,
ich wäre bei einer Tour nach Braunlage im Mai dabei. Könnte auch gut noch einen Tag dranhängen.
Chrischi


----------



## Drahtesel89 (28. November 2012)

Zitat Björn zwecks Paul Roth DH:

Moin! Ne, passt alles in mein Auto. Wollte so gegen 12 Uhr in Sottorf sein. Straße, Platz, kein Plan. Kenne den Ort halt auch nicht. Der Ort ist ja recht klein

Ich denke also lieber 5min eher fahren und schauen wo in Sottorf irgendwie Autos rumstehen. Ich google das morgen nochmal via Streetview (wenns das da gibt) und achreibe wenn ich Neuigkeiten habe


----------



## paradox (29. November 2012)

moinsen, 

musste den lmb leider wieder raus nehmen. 
mein frau hat mich für heute verhaftet...
sorry guys

next week sollte alles wieder klappen!


----------



## Schoberson (29. November 2012)

paradox schrieb:


> moinsen,
> 
> musste den lmb leider wieder raus nehmen.
> mein frau hat mich für heute verhaftet...



Deine Frau ist aber gar nicht nett zu Dir;-)
Ich denke der NR wäre mangels Fahrern eh ausgefallen. 

@ all
Ich werde am Sonntagvormittag ein wenig Techniktraining (Rad umsetzen, Bunny-Hopp usw.) im Bergedorfer Gehölz machen. Wer Bock, kann sich gerne einklinken. 

Rock on, Andree


----------



## plattsnacker (29. November 2012)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Deine Frau ist aber gar nicht nett zu Dir;-)
> Ich denke der NR wäre mangels Fahrern eh ausgefallen.
> 
> @ all
> ...



Bock !!!!!!!!   Bringe meinen Bengel mit. Er nervte mich gestern schon, wann wir denn nun endlich das angedachte Fahrtechniktraining machen...  

Bitte noch posten, wann und wo.

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## Schoberson (29. November 2012)

Hi Chrischan und Sohn,

wann seid ihr denn ungefähr einsatzbereit? Ich finde 10:00 Uhr oder 10:30 Uhr ganz gut. Ich denke meine Blagen werden dann auch mal vorbei schauen.


----------



## plattsnacker (29. November 2012)

10:30 Uhr klingt erstmal gut. Die Sonne sollte schon ein wenig hochgekommen sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (30. November 2012)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> 10:30 Uhr klingt erstmal gut. Die Sonne sollte schon ein wenig hochgekommen sein...



Guten Moin Chrischan & Sohn,

feine Sache. Schlage vor wir treffen uns am Sonntach um 10:30 Uhr am Luisengymnasium. Ich bringe fürs Training alles mit. Wir bestimmt lustig und endlich mal mit Kindern.

Den Termin stelle ich auch noch ins LMB. 

Locker bleiben, Andree


----------



## Schoberson (30. November 2012)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Den Termin stelle ich auch noch ins LMB.


Geht im Moment nicht => haben wohl immer noch Proleme mit dem Server. Termin bleibt, auch wenns nicht im LMB steht!


----------



## Schoberson (1. Dezember 2012)

Nabend alle Nightrider,

ist jemand am Donnerstag beim NR dabei? LMB funzt noch nicht wieder.

Immer schön elastisch bleiben, Andree


----------



## paradox (1. Dezember 2012)

Moinsen, 

wenn nix wildes passiert bin ich am Start...

Gruß

Chris


----------



## plattsnacker (2. Dezember 2012)

Moin !

Ich zu 80 % auch. 

Gruß + N8
Chrischan


----------



## Medi-HH (2. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin Donnerstag auch dabei!


----------



## Medi-HH (2. Dezember 2012)

Für die die noch auf der such nach einer Go Pro sind.
Heute bei Saturn online:
http://www.saturn.de/mcs/product/GOPRO-HD-Hero2-Outdoor,48352,241322,275031.html

199 für die HD2, Motorsport oder Outdoor Edition.

Viele Grüsse
Chrischi


----------



## plattsnacker (3. Dezember 2012)

Moin !

Nachdem meine Frau mich heute früh ( warum auch immer, die Sonne scheint doch... ? ) um die Erfindung einer Sitzheizung ( in Fachkreisen auch "Muschitoaster"  genannt ) gebeten hat, bin ich gleich tätig geworden:

http://www.google.de/imgres?um=1&hl...&ndsp=28&ved=1t:429,r:2,s:0,i:90&tx=191&ty=58


Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## paradox (3. Dezember 2012)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Moin !
> 
> Nachdem meine Frau mich heute früh ( warum auch immer, die Sonne scheint doch... ? ) um die Erfindung einer Sitzheizung ( in Fachkreisen auch "Muschitoaster"  genannt ) gebeten hat, bin ich gleich tätig geworden:
> 
> ...



Muhahahahahaaaaaaa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spacetime (4. Dezember 2012)

so was geht mit nächsten Samstag Deister ?
wer will mit ? Andree ? Thomas ? 
Chris ? - darf sich das nicht aussuchen, ist dabei !


----------



## Schoberson (4. Dezember 2012)

Hey Phil,

passt auch Sonntag? Samstag ist bei ganz ungünstig. 

Bin dann auf jeden Fall dabei.


----------



## Spacetime (4. Dezember 2012)

Sonntag bedeckt Schneeregen 70%
Samstag bewölkt Niederschlagswarscheinlichkeit 30%

Ich bin fuer Samstag, was sagen die anderen ?

*Sonntag ginge natürlich auch, mal sehen


----------



## Medi-HH (4. Dezember 2012)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Hey Phil,
> 
> passt auch Sonntag? Samstag ist bei ganz ungünstig.
> 
> Bin dann auf jeden Fall dabei.



Ich würde mich gerne am Sonntag einklinken, wenn ihr da fahren würdet.


----------



## Spacetime (4. Dezember 2012)

Ach Leute, was habt ihr alle mit Sonntag?!?
Sonntag wird das Wetter echt schlimm  d.h. Den ganzen Tag auf der Coach downhillvideos gucken


----------



## Schoberson (4. Dezember 2012)

Sonntag ist bei mir der einzige freie Tag im Dezember. Lasse für den Deister sogar das St. Pauli-Spiel sausen. 
Einsauen werden wir uns so oder so und Sonntag wirds bestimmt gar nicht so schlimm. Schau mal auf eine andere App die besseres Wetter anzeigt;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (5. Dezember 2012)

Mit Airtime is ja nich so gut bei dem Wetter, da würde ich Euch eine entspannte Runde auf fluffigen Trails zusammenstellen. Kommt den Tourenfahrern unter Euch vielleicht entgegen.
Langweilig wird's aber nicht, versprochen!


----------



## Schoberson (5. Dezember 2012)

@ Phil und Chrischi
Euch würden beide Tage passen? Ich versuche ob ich es doch am Samstag hinbekomme. Ich weiß es spätestens heute Abend und sach Bescheid. Die Wetterprognosen für Sonntag sind ja echt schlimm. 

@ Evel Knievel
Bist Du auch dabei? Wenn ja, würde es Dir auch an beiden Tagen passen? 

Am Samstag könnten wir zwar den Regenschirm zuhause lassen, kalt und rutschig wirds aber in jedem Fall und sollten etwas in Bewegung bleiben. Deswegen finde ich ein Trailtour auch angebracht. Einige Spots könnten wir ja trotzdem öfter fahren.


----------



## Spacetime (5. Dezember 2012)

also ich bevorzuge Samstag, check das mal bitte ab. 
Sonntag ist das Wetter einfach bäh 

Und so eine Endurotour wie Steffen Vorgeschlagen hat finde ich gut!


----------



## Spacetime (5. Dezember 2012)

mittlerweile soll Samstag sogar die Sonne rauskommen. 
Vielleicht hat Seb ja auch lust ?

P.S. ich hätte ggf. auch noch jemanden für Samstag dabei, der unbedingt mal mit wollte.


----------



## gnss (5. Dezember 2012)

Wenn das Wetter passt wäre ich dabei.


----------



## mxsilver (5. Dezember 2012)

Ich kann Samstag def. nicht..
Sonntag fahre ich eine CTF, wenns Wetter passt.

Seb


----------



## gnss (5. Dezember 2012)

aumühle? 50? 90?


----------



## Schoberson (5. Dezember 2012)

Maaaaaahlzeit,

zeichnet sich ab, dass es am Samstag bei mir passt. Endgültige Zusage kann ich morgen treffen. 
Wetter: egal, ich bin dabei. 
Auto: zwei Leute können bei mir mitfahren. 
Wann wollen wir denn in Hamburch los fahren?


----------



## Medi-HH (5. Dezember 2012)

Habe Gestern nochmal mit der "Regierung" gesprochen. Samstag wäre auch OK. Zeitlich ist es mir Egal. 9:00Uhr los?
@ Andree 
Wenn es passt würde ich ich mich gerne bei dir einklinken.

Viele Grüße
Chrischi


----------



## Schoberson (5. Dezember 2012)

Medi-HH schrieb:


> @ Andree
> Wenn es passt würde ich ich mich gerne bei dir einklinken.



Geht klar. Treffpunkt machen wir uns dann noch aus.

Wegen der Uhrzeit sollte Phil mal ne Ansage machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel89 (5. Dezember 2012)

Phil wer will denn mitkommen? Linus? Der hattr bei mir schon Interesse angekündigt  *neugier*


----------



## Spacetime (5. Dezember 2012)

Perfekt Leute ! Ich melde mich nochmal wann wo aber ich denke 11uhr oder 10:30 im Deister


----------



## plattsnacker (5. Dezember 2012)

Endlich SCHNEE auf den Hometrails !  



Da LMB / Fahrgemeinschaften scheinbar immer noch nicht wieder editierbar ist, hier der *Aufruf zum morgigen Nightride *( Start 20 Uhr , S-Bahnhof Reinbek, Sophienstr. 7 ). Ich bin zu 99% dabei. 

Glühwein in den Trinkrucksack ??   



Bis morgen
Chrischan


----------



## Gaudi (5. Dezember 2012)

Moin Jungs,
wie ist es im Schnee zu fahren - nicht zu rutschig?
Laufen ging recht gut heute.
Aber werde wohl trotzdem Ausfahrverbot bekommen 
Gruß Gerrit


----------



## Spacetime (6. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin auch dabei, mit meinem kleinen Bruder... also benehmt euch


----------



## plattsnacker (6. Dezember 2012)

Gaudi schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> wie ist es im Schnee zu fahren - nicht zu rutschig?
> Laufen ging recht gut heute.
> Aber werde wohl trotzdem Ausfahrverbot bekommen
> Gruß Gerrit



Ich glaube, wir müssen mal ein ernstes Wort mit deiner Regierung sprechen  

Auf Schnee durch den Wald möchte ich jedenfalls nicht missen... 

Einfach Luftdruck auf ca. 1.8 vorn und ca. 2.0 hinten, und los geht der Spaß 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Gestern in Reinbek:
*










Bis nachher !!!
Chrischan


----------



## paradox (6. Dezember 2012)

hi guys, wenn ich es schaffe bin ich am start, ich verspeche nichts. 
wenn dann bin ich aber auch pünktlich am start...


----------



## "Joker" (6. Dezember 2012)

Mein Schweinehund und ich ringen wegen unserer Teilnahme heute Abend noch miteinander  Mir ist eben beim Einkaufen trotz Parka a...ußerordentlich kalt gewesen. Auch ich verspreche nichts.


----------



## Schoberson (6. Dezember 2012)

[quote="Joker";10119688]Mein Schweinehund und ich ringen wegen unserer Teilnahme heute Abend noch miteinander  Mir ist eben beim Einkaufen trotz Parka a...ußerordentlich kalt gewesen. Auch ich verspreche nichts.[/quote]
Parka alleine reicht auch nicht aus. Zumindesg Hose, Strümpfe, Schuhe etc. sollten es schon sein;-) Probiers am besten heute Abend mal aus.

Bis später, Andree


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (6. Dezember 2012)

LMB geht wieder. Heutiger 20 Uhr-Nightride steht zum Anmelden drin 

Bis nachher !

Chrischan


----------



## Schoberson (7. Dezember 2012)

@ Nightrider
War gestern eine kleine, aber feine Runde.

@ Android-Nutzern
Wird die mobile Ansicht über opera-mini geöffnet, funktioniert sie. Danke für den Tipp, Martin.


----------



## gnss (7. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin raus aus dem Deister, Dauerfrost ist doof.


----------



## Schoberson (7. Dezember 2012)

gnss schrieb:


> Ich bin raus aus dem Deister, Dauerfrost ist doof.


Wenn es Dir doch noch in den Beinen jucken sollten. 11:00Uhr ist Treffpunkt am Radlladen (Du weißt schon wo). Wird bestimmt ne geniale Tour. Überleg es Dir.


----------



## Spacetime (7. Dezember 2012)

Martin du weichei!


----------



## Schoberson (7. Dezember 2012)

Spacetime schrieb:


> Martin du weichei!


..... ha, ha, ha. Selten so gelacht. Besser kann man es nicht formulieren. Topp!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (7. Dezember 2012)

Hi männer,

hier die Eckdaten von gestern:

Dauer	 02:11:00 h
Distanz	 26,70 km
km/h (Mittel)	 12.23 km/h
Höhenmeter	 398 hm

für Gerrit:    --> Reinbek, Geestkante, Kirche Börnsen, Dalbekschlucht, Lohe, Mühlenteich, Reinbek, Bergedorfer Gehölz, Bergedorf, Bille, Reinbek


Viel Spaß im Deister !


Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## Gaudi (7. Dezember 2012)

Nächstes mal bin ich dabei.
Outdoor ist wesentlich besser als Indoor.


----------



## plattsnacker (7. Dezember 2012)

Gaudi schrieb:


> Nächstes mal bin ich dabei.
> Outdoor ist wesentlich besser als Indoor.





Wie du lesen kannst, waren wir wirklich langsam. Nicht gefährlicher als sonst auch. Und man hat mehr Licht, wenn Schnee liegt 

Gruss
C.


----------



## Evel Knievel (8. Dezember 2012)

Dauerfrost ist geil, weil nix mit Schlamm. Im Deister ist übrigens kein Schnee.


----------



## Spacetime (8. Dezember 2012)

Klasse runde Steffen!!! War genau das richtige für die Verhältnisse. Und auch Super mit den beider RR's mal wieder zu fahren


----------



## Spacetime (8. Dezember 2012)

Klasse runde Steffen!!! War genau das richtige für die Verhältnisse. Und auch Super mit den beider RR's mal wieder zu fahren


----------



## Schoberson (8. Dezember 2012)

Supergeile Allmountainrunde. Hat gefetzt und hätte mit Sicherheit allen SWP'ler Spaß gemacht!!!

@ Steffen und Co.
Vielen Dank für die herliche Runde. Wir kommen wieder. Doppel-Schwör;-)


----------



## Revolver (8. Dezember 2012)

Jupp, ich fand es auch Spitzenklasse. Auch wenn die 26 hinten raus ein wenig schlapp waren....


----------



## chris2305 (8. Dezember 2012)

Der schlappe 26 er hatte zu Hause 50km und 1100 hm. Jetzt ist er schlapp......
Schön das es euch gefallen, Wiedersehen erwünscht!


----------



## HeliusAM (8. Dezember 2012)

@ Phil, 
@ Andree,

Yes, super Spaß heute im Deister. Freue mich schon , mal wieder mit euch zu biken !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (9. Dezember 2012)

Sehr lustige Truppe heute. Können wir gern wiederholen!


----------



## plattsnacker (9. Dezember 2012)

Moin!  Sind am Doktorberg zum Rodeln / Showboarden


----------



## Schoberson (9. Dezember 2012)

Showboarden: Was das denn? Alter Poser;-) 

Hat Spaß gemacht. Andree


----------



## plattsnacker (10. Dezember 2012)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Showboarden: Was das denn? Alter Poser;-)
> 
> Hat Spaß gemacht. Andree



Hups, das war der Fehlerteufel..., obwohl irgendwie stimmte es ja auch 

Anschließend waren wir noch am Fuchsberg. Da klappte es dann mit Snowboarden noch besser   Incl. Kicker (natürlich nur für Sohnemann...)

Nach 6 Std. Schneespaß völlig erledigt zurück in die Bude.


----------



## plattsnacker (10. Dezember 2012)

FYI:
Heute als "Tagesartikel" im Bike-Discount-Adventskalender:

Deuter Trans Alpine 30 black-granite (30,0 L)   für 69 statt 99 Euroletten !!
( Rucksack )

Gruss
Christian


----------



## paradox (11. Dezember 2012)

Moinsen, 

Plattsnacker und ich habe einen neuen Termin ins LMB reingesetzt.

Neujahrsbiken! 

Wer also Lust hat das Jahr sportlich zu beginnen darf sich gerne einklinken.

Wer schon wach, wieder nüchtern oder zuhause raugeschmissen worden ist, der darf gerne mit uns ins neue Jahr 2013 starten.

Wir freuen uns über rege Teilnahme.

Happy Trails!

Chris


----------



## plattsnacker (12. Dezember 2012)

Moin !

Guckst Du hier:  [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQ-8jVlaYb8"]Chris Akrigg  A Hill in Spain  MTB Downhill720p H 264 AAC - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## paradox (12. Dezember 2012)

Ein Klassiker, aber immer wieder gut!


----------



## Schoberson (12. Dezember 2012)

Das was der Knabe dort macht, sieht nach Grundkurs Level 2 aus... also stark verbesserungswürdig Evtl. sollte er sich auch noch für den 3er Kurs anmelden. 

@ Nightrider
Bin wahrscheinlich morgen dabei. Entscheidet sich morgen gegen Mittag. Wenn ja, hätte ich Lust auf eine gefällige Bobergrunde. Ich denke mal bei dem Frost auch besser. 

@ Neujahr
Geile Idee. Muss aber leider Neujahr im Thüringer Wald biken;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel89 (12. Dezember 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WO1iJGVwN4"]Danny MacAskill perfect moment - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## paradox (12. Dezember 2012)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Das was der Knabe dort macht, sieht nach Grundkurs Level 2 aus... also stark verbesserungswürdig Evtl. sollte er sich auch noch für den 3er Kurs anmelden.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...





Da bin ich zu Weihnachten auch, aber ohne bike!


----------



## paradox (12. Dezember 2012)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> Danny MacAskill perfect moment - YouTube


----------



## Drahtesel89 (12. Dezember 2012)

find das auf dem Vorderrad rollen ziemlich lässig....


----------



## paradox (12. Dezember 2012)

joar, nicht ganz uninteressant 
Einer der schwersten Moves wie ich finde.


----------



## Schoberson (13. Dezember 2012)

paradox schrieb:


> joar, nicht ganz uninteressant
> Einer der schwersten Moves wie ich finde.



Ach watt, auf dem Vorderrad fahren mache ich ständig. Werde ich heute Abend beim NR mal zeigen. Bin also dabei!

Bis später, Andree


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spacetime (13. Dezember 2012)

Leute mal schauen ob ich das Heute schaffe. Vielleicht werde ich Schlittschuh fahren mit meiner Freundin .... *müssen


----------



## paradox (13. Dezember 2012)

Hi Guys, 

liege immer noch flach. Bin Heute Abend leider nicht dabei.
 @Schoberson: Das nächstemal fahren wir um die Wette, wer schafft es länger auf dem VR 
 @Spacetime: Vergess das Kissen nicht umzuschnallen...


Gruß

Chris


----------



## plattsnacker (13. Dezember 2012)

Spacetime schrieb:


> Leute mal schauen ob ich das Heute schaffe. Vielleicht werde ich Schlittschuh fahren mit meiner Freundin .... *müssen


Können ja tauschen


----------



## Schoberson (13. Dezember 2012)

paradox schrieb:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> liege immer noch flach. Bin Heute Abend leider nicht dabei.
> @Schoberson: Das nächstemal fahren wir um die Wette, wer schafft es länger auf dem VR


Pah, ich erhöhe mal beim Battle. Ich schaffe min. 20 Meter auf dem Vorderrad und Hinterrad und das GLEICHZEITIG!!!! So, und jetzt kommst Du

Aber erstmal wünsche ich eine gute Besserung!


----------



## paradox (13. Dezember 2012)

Danke, 

Puh 20 Meter, ...
ob ich es weiter schaffe? Wir batteln das aus!

Ich erhöhe auf 21 Meter


----------



## Schoberson (13. Dezember 2012)

paradox schrieb:


> Danke,
> 
> Puh 20 Meter, ...
> ob ich es weiter schaffe? Wir batteln das aus!
> ...


OK. 22 Meter auf beiden Rädern und ich nehme eine Hand vom Lenker und jetzt kommts das beste....  ich sitze dabei noch auf dem Sattel!!!!!!!!!
Ich glaube ich sollte mich auch krankmelden. :-S


----------



## paradox (13. Dezember 2012)

jetzt wird es echt schwer, puh!

Ich nehme noch einen Fuß vom Pedal und, jetzt kommts, ich trete weiter!


----------



## Schoberson (13. Dezember 2012)

Verdammt. Da kann ich nicht mithalten und bin raus:-( 
Dann fahre ich heute Abend halt auch Schlittschuh.... aber freihändig!


----------



## paradox (13. Dezember 2012)

Yippie, , gewonnen 

Dafür kann ich nicht freihändig Schlittschuh fahren


----------



## Drahtesel89 (13. Dezember 2012)

Oh man... Was ist hier denn los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (13. Dezember 2012)

Ein Battle, noch kannst du versuchen mich zu schlagen , 

wer bietet mehr!


----------



## plattsnacker (13. Dezember 2012)

25m, ohne das VR- und HR Bodenkontakt haben. Dabei Hände nicht am Lenker,  Füße nicht auf den Pedalen und keine Sattelberührung!


----------



## TeeKay82 (13. Dezember 2012)

Und trotz dessen noch weiter pedalieren chrischan


----------



## plattsnacker (13. Dezember 2012)

TeeKay82 schrieb:


> Und trotz dessen noch weiter pedalieren chrischan



Alles nix gegen den NR von eben...
Schöne Boberg-Runde mit 2 Saison-Abschluß-Glühwein auf dem Bergedorfer Weihnachtsmarkt. 
Die letzten 2 km ist das Bike irgendwie ganz von selbst gefahren...

Das schreit nach Wiederholung in der nächsten Woche Jungs !  Hoffe, ihr habt eure Infekte und Dienstreisen dann erledigt !!

GPX folgt morgen. Das kriege ich jetzt bei besten Willen nicht mehr hin... 

N8
Chrischan


----------



## Schoberson (13. Dezember 2012)

Biken und saufen, is ne prima Kombination. War sehr entspannt heute. Gemütlich meinen neuen 2.980mm breiten Lenker durch die verschneite Boberger Tundra spazierengefahren und anschließend noch Glühwein eingeatmet. Perfekt!


----------



## plattsnacker (14. Dezember 2012)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Biken und saufe...
> 
> Tja, bei dem Lenker wurden sogar Forstautobahnen zu Singletrails


----------



## plattsnacker (14. Dezember 2012)

Heute bei H&S 25% bis 50% auf Winterschuhe !


----------



## Schoberson (17. Dezember 2012)

Hat jemand Bock sich morgen richtig einzusauen? Dirt-biken (Der Name ist Programm!!!) Wollte gegen 20:00Uhr einen NR starten. Dauer ca. 2 Stunden. 
Abfahrt am Lui in B-dorf. 

Donnerstag kann ich leider nicht mitkommen, wäre am 27.12. aber wieder am Start.

Locker bleiben, Andree


----------



## paradox (18. Dezember 2012)

Moin, 

hmm, hört sich gut an!
Wo ist der Treffpunkt? Hast du mal ein Google-Maps-View?

Gruß

Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (18. Dezember 2012)

TeeKay82 schrieb:


> Und trotz dessen noch weiter pedalieren chrischan


... Bike in den Montageständer und Laufschuhe an die Füße


----------



## plattsnacker (18. Dezember 2012)

paradox schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hmm, hört sich gut an!
> Wo ist der Treffpunkt? Hast du mal ein Google-Maps-View?
> ...



Hi Chris,

euer Treffpunkt wäre hier:  	Reinbeker Weg 76,  21029 Hamburg ( Bergedorf )  /   auf dem Spielplatz vor der Schule

Viel Spass + Dreck 
Chrischan


----------



## Schoberson (18. Dezember 2012)

Wow Chris, es gibt noch mehr gestörte Biker. Es  werden heute nahezu perfekte Bedingungen werden. Den ganzen Tag über Regen und dann noch gefühlte Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt. Sauber!!!! Das wird ne Schlammschlacht.

Chrischan: Danke für die Info. Übrigens: Essen ist fertig! Das lohnt sich nicht, bleib lieber hier.


----------



## paradox (18. Dezember 2012)

Sehr schön, das sollte ich finden... 

Bin am überlegen ob Fully oder HT? 

Edit: Ich nehm dat Fully!


----------



## Schoberson (18. Dezember 2012)

Moinsen,

Abfahrtzeit ändert heute sich auf 20:15Uhr!!!! Ich versuche zwar früher dort zusein, kann es aber nicht versprechen.


----------



## Schoberson (19. Dezember 2012)

Schade, hat garnicht geregnet und sooo matschig wars auch nicht. Hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht, einfach mal wieder nur die Trails im Gehölz und Krähenwald entlang surfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (19. Dezember 2012)

Joar, war echt schnicke!

Wo ist denn dieser tolle, leider zu kurze, Trail, wo man unterhalb dieser Schanzen rauskommt?
Dieser schöne schnelle Waldboden Trail mit den vielen kleinen Wurzelchen?
Ich will den mal bei Tageslicht ballern.
(Gerne per PM)

Gruß 

Chris


----------



## plattsnacker (19. Dezember 2012)

paradox schrieb:


> Joar, war echt schnicke!
> 
> Wo ist denn dieser tolle, leider zu kurze, Trail, wo man unterhalb dieser Schanzen rauskommt?
> Dieser schöne schnelle Waldboden Trail mit den vielen kleinen Wurzelchen?
> ...



Moin Chris,  meinst du die Wurzeltreppe an der Geestkante ?

Habe für dich nur die Koordinaten der "Waldkindergarten-Abfahrt" -->  N53°28.457', E010°15.701'

Dort ist es ganz in der Nähe. Einfach oben bleiben und dem Trail folgen...

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## Spacetime (19. Dezember 2012)

Chris und ich sind heute 20:00 Habes unterwegs. Treffen uns an dieser Buskehre zwischen Habes und Fischbeker heide. 

Morgen steht noch ?


----------



## paradox (19. Dezember 2012)

Moin Chrischan, 

ich meine da einen Wurzelteppich im Krähenwald, 

die hast du mir auch mal gezeigt, bzw. waren wir da mal in der Nähe, ...
Puh, wie erkläre ich dir das?
Also die endet mehr oder weniger unterhalb von dem Berg mit den vielen Kickern usw.
Ich bin in dem Waldstück total over and out. Ich weiß nicht wo was ist...

Gruß

Chris


----------



## Schoberson (19. Dezember 2012)

Es ist der Trail direkt im Krähenwald. Wenn man oben auf dem Weg in Richtung Feld, (Ecke, kleiner Spielplatz) fährt und kurz vorher in den Wald abbiegt. Quasi der Parallelweg entlang des Feldes, runter zur Bille. Am Endes des Weges, etwas weiter links wurden vor ca. einen Jahr ein paar Rampen gebaut, die aber mittlerweile ziemlich marode sind. 
Chris, GPS-Daten habe ich leider nicht. Du wirst den Weg aber bei Tageslicht finden. Das Gebiet ist ja nicht so groß.

Viel Spaß den Nightridern heute und morgen. Passt auf, teilweise sind die Wege noch ziemlich vereist.


----------



## Drahtesel89 (19. Dezember 2012)

@ Chris: habe dir Koordinaten via PN geschickt.
 @Andree: Hab den Spaten vorhin geholt  alles gut gegangen, auch ohne Polizei 
 @Phil: 20.00 steht! (Wasserspritze mitbringen um uns hinterher evtl zu reinigen)


----------



## paradox (19. Dezember 2012)

Danke Jungs für die Infos, 

ich werde mich mal am Freitag oder so in den Krähenwald begeben und ein bisschen gucken was ich so finden und noch aus dem Dnkel erkenne


----------



## plattsnacker (19. Dezember 2012)

paradox schrieb:


> Danke Jungs für die Infos,
> 
> ich werde mich mal am Freitag oder so in den Krähenwald begeben und ein bisschen gucken was ich so finden und noch aus dem Dnkel erkenne



*Den* Wurzeltrail meinst du !   Zeige ich dir Donnerstag beim NR. Bring dein Edge mit und setze dir dort'nen Wegpunkt ( N53 30.059 E10 13.723 )   

Bis morgen beim NR
Chrischan


----------



## plattsnacker (20. Dezember 2012)

Moin !  Werde heute um 11:45 Uhr vorrauss. eine aktive Mittagspause auf den Hometrails starten. Mitfahrer finden sich pünktlich im Wendehammer ( Reinbek, Schatzkammer ) ein. Tourdauer: 60-75 min.

NR heute Abend natürlich trotzdem wie in LMB geplant.

P.S. Die Trail im Wald sind wieder zu 99,99% eisfrei


----------



## plattsnacker (20. Dezember 2012)

An die Teilnehmer des heutigen Nightrides:

Als geselliger Abschluß steht evtl. ein Halt zwecks Glühwein auf dem Bergedorfer Weihnachtsmarkt an. 

Deswegen bei Bedarf evtl. Wechselshirt oder Zweitjacke einpacken! 

Bis nachher  
Chrischan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (21. Dezember 2012)

Moin Jungs,

bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob die Anzahl der Glühweingetränke nicht doch größer als die Anzahl der gefahrenen Kilometer gestern Abend war. 

Naja, bald haben wir die Vorweihnachtszeit geschafft, dann wird's wieder sportlicher... 


 und N8
Chrischan


----------



## Spacetime (21. Dezember 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGmAmJFUvzM"]The Doors-The End [FULL] - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## paradox (21. Dezember 2012)

Moin Moin, 

huiii, ...

der Glühwein war doch lecker! Und das war eben die Weihnachtstour, die darf auch am Glühweinstand enden.
Und so wenige Kilometer waren es doch nicht, waren doch bestimmt 1, 2 viele...



Gruß

Chris


----------



## plattsnacker (21. Dezember 2012)

Spacetime schrieb:


> The Doors-The End [FULL] - YouTube


Was will er uns damit sagen ?  Maya-Kalender ?  Wann genau heute ?  Lohnt es noch zu duschen ?


----------



## Fridge86 (21. Dezember 2012)

Tach jesagt.  Hat n bisschen Verspätung der Untergang. Muhamuha


----------



## plattsnacker (21. Dezember 2012)

Fridge86 schrieb:


> Tach jesagt.  Hat n bisschen Verspätung der Untergang. Muhamuha


Ok, dann doch noch duschen und Bike putzen  


War nett gestern. Komm' gern wieder mit uns 

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## paradox (21. Dezember 2012)

Mahlzeit, hier ist der Link zur Lampe 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/1800Lm-CREE-...hrradteile&hash=item1c27958448#ht_2218wt_1164

Hier der Link zum 16° Reflektor

http://www.mytinysun.de/shop/articl...a7vZ2d7gB7zV&shop_param=cid=35&aid=SL900E006&

So muss jetzt noch ein paar Geschenke shoppen gehen 

Gruß

Chris


PS: Bike, geputzt? tzzzzz


----------



## Ladys-MTB (21. Dezember 2012)

Ich leite das mal von einem Mitglied der FreienRADikalen aus Hannover weiter:

 Liebe Freunde des Radsports,
 von gestern auf heute Nacht (20.12.2012) sind aus meinem Kellerraum die folgenden Räder gestohlen worden:

 Hardtail Wheeler Pro 69 Schwarz blau mit 53 cm Rahmen

 Fully Radon Slide 150 9.0 Schwarz mit blauem Hinterbau 20 Zoll 2013er Modell

Die Rahmennummern und evt. Fotos werden nachgeliefert!!

 Bitte haltet die Augen auf....


----------



## Drahtesel89 (22. Dezember 2012)

Moin Männer,

Da ich bei Schnee/Schneeregen/Frost im Harz rumsitze und kaum Internet habe, wünsche ich alles Sachsenwaldpionieren sowie zugehörigen Familien einen schönen vierten Advent und ein paar besinnliche Weihnachtstage!

Ich werde mich am 27.12. wieder in Hamburg einfinden und hätt dann evtl Bock auf ne Runde Deistern 

Beste Grüße, Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (22. Dezember 2012)

Moinsen, 

auch ich bin über die Tage nicht at home und somit weder auf dem Rad noch online am Start.

Ich wünsche allen ein paar ruhige und besinnliche Tage, einen fleißigen Weihnachtsmann und keinen Streß  !

Bin ab den 27.12. auch wieder in hohen Norden.

Viele Grüße

Chris + bessere Hälfte


----------



## plattsnacker (24. Dezember 2012)

Moin Jungs,

wünsche Euch ein möglichst regenfreies Weihnachtsfest und einen Rutsch mit genügend Grip ins Jahr 2013 !!

*NIGHTRIDE:*
Ich würde diese Woche gerne mit dem einen oder anderen von Euch den *Year-End-Nightride* zelebrieren. Leider kann ich am Donnerstag nicht.

Deswegen habe ich den Termin dazu für *Freitag *in's LMB gestellt:  http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13208

Wer also Do fahren möchte, stellt dazu bitte einen eigenen LMB-Termin ein.

Ab 2013 dann wieder wie gewohnt der NR immer Donnerstag 20 Uhr.

Don't forget:
Wer mag und kann ist herzlich eingeladen zum *Neujahrsbiken *!!


----------



## Schoberson (24. Dezember 2012)

Guten Tag werte Fahrradjünger,

auch der Onkel Andree wünscht ein schickes Weihnachtsfest. 

Mache am 27.12. einen kurzen Boxstop in Hamburg und habe leider nur den Donnerstagabend Zeit für einen NR. Werde noch einen Termin ins LMB schleudern. Startzeit könnte etwas früher ausfallen. 

Bis dann und viel Spaß bei den Ausfahrten, wünscht Herr Schoberson.


----------



## plattsnacker (24. Dezember 2012)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Guten Tag werte Fahrradjünger,
> 
> auch der Onkel Andree wünscht ein schickes Weihnachtsfest.
> 
> ...




Ok, hau' rein !
Schönen dicken Sack heut' Abend


----------



## Fridge86 (24. Dezember 2012)

Seit gegrüßt jungs.

Danke für die links, da hab i ja jetzt zwei lampen zur Auswahl.
Wenn i beide kauf und an mache könnte man mich wohl mitn Flugzeug verwechseln .

Wünsche erstmal frohe Weihnachtsfeiertage und viele Geschenke.

Werde zum Neujahrsbiken am start sein, NR brauch i erst ne lampe.


----------



## Schoberson (26. Dezember 2012)

Nabend,

wer Bock hat, seinen Weihnachtsspeck abzustrampeln möge sich morgen um 19:00Uhr in Reinbek einfinden. 

Soll eine gemütliche Tour werden, sodass auch vermisste Wegbegleiter auch mal wieder mit fahren können, bzw. wollen. Nech!!!

Gruß Andree


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gaudi (27. Dezember 2012)

Moin Moin,
Hoffe Ihr hattet alle ein schönes Weihnachtsfest.
Bin leider immer noch nicht fit. Nächstes Jahr hoffe ich wieder durchstarten zu können.
Bis dahin guten Rutsch und viel Spaß beim Radeln.
Gruß Gerrit


----------



## plattsnacker (27. Dezember 2012)

Gaudi schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> Hoffe Ihr hattet alle ein schönes Weihnachtsfest.
> Bin leider immer noch nicht fit. Nächstes Jahr hoffe ich wieder durchstarten zu können.
> Bis dahin guten Rutsch und viel Spaß beim Radeln.
> Gruß Gerrit


Gute Besserung und guten Rutsch !


----------



## plattsnacker (28. Dezember 2012)

Moin Jungs,

wenn bis 19:15 Uhr keine Anmeldungen zum heutigen Nightride mehr eingehen, fällt der Termin aus.

Vielleicht kommt ja am Sa oder So noch eine Tour bei Tageslicht in und um Reinbek zustande. Wer hätte Zeit und Lust ?

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## mxsilver (28. Dezember 2012)

Moin Chrischan, morgen bei Tageslicht wäre ich dabei. Wie waers so gegen 12 Uhr in Reinbek ?

Gruß

Seb


----------



## JanT (29. Dezember 2012)

Moin,moin. Hat morgen jemand Lust ne Runde zu biken? Morgens so gg. 10h für zwei Stunden ab Reinbek?

Bis dann, Jan


----------



## plattsnacker (30. Dezember 2012)

Hi Seb, sorry, lese deinen Eintrag erst jetzt. War heute doch faul. Jahresziel ist bereits  
erreicht.

Gruss
Christian


----------



## paradox (31. Dezember 2012)

Moin Moin, 

ich wünsche euch einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und immer entspannt bleiben.
Bitte denkt morgen an das Neujahrsbiken!

Viele Grüße

Chris


----------



## Schoberson (31. Dezember 2012)

Moinsen SWP,

auch ich wünsche einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und freue mich schon auf flowige Touren im Jahr 2013 mit Euch!!!!!!

Gruß aus Thüringen, Andree


----------



## plattsnacker (31. Dezember 2012)

Moin Jungs,

kommt gut rein !

Bis morgen (Neujahrsbiken), Donnerstag (NR) oder demnächst.


Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## Drahtesel89 (31. Dezember 2012)

Auch wir wünschen allen einen guten Rutsch und ein gesundes und erfolgreiches Jahr 2013.

Bis demnächst, Katja und Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (1. Januar 2013)

Happy New Year!
Auf das eure Vorsätze, erwartet wie unerwartet eines natürlichen Todes gestorben sind.
Meine sind 00:00h Geboren und kurze Zeit später sind alle plötzlich und völlig erwartet von uns gegangen...


In diesem Sinne, 

ab aufs Rad!

So hier was für die Lachmuskeln... klick


----------



## JanT (3. Januar 2013)

Frohes neues Jahr allerseits! Gibt's heute eigentlich einen NE? Wie üblich 20h ab Reinbek?

Bis dann, JanT


----------



## JanT (3. Januar 2013)

NR meinte ich natürlich...


----------



## Schoberson (3. Januar 2013)

Moin Jan,

ich glaube nicht, dass heute ein NR stattfindet. Ist oft so in der Ferienzeit. Wie siehts bei dir am Wochenende aus? Ich habe Zeit. Bin am Freitagmorgen wieder in Hamburg.

Gruß Andree


----------



## plattsnacker (3. Januar 2013)

JanT schrieb:


> Frohes neues Jahr allerseits! Gibt's heute eigentlich einen NE? Wie üblich 20h ab Reinbek?
> 
> Bis dann, JanT



Moin Jan,

da ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher bin, ob ich heute Abend fahren werde, habe ich auch keinen Termin ins LMB gestellt. 

Schlage vor, Du setzt den Termin rein und beobachtest, ob sich jemand anmeldet.

Wetter ist ja gar nicht so schlecht vorhergesagt für heute Abend, aber eine Schlammschlacht wird es so oder so... 

Ich stelle gleich mal den Termin für nächste Woche rein. 

Evtl. bis heut' Abend 20 Uhr am Bahnhof Reinbek

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## chris2305 (3. Januar 2013)

paradox schrieb:


> Mahlzeit, hier ist der Link zur Lampe
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/1800Lm-CREE-...hrradteile&hash=item1c27958448#ht_2218wt_1164
> 
> ...



Moin,
kurze Frage, sorry muss aber sein!!

Wozu der Reflektor von Mytinysun?? Für breiteren Lichtwinkel??
Dann wäre das das Ding wonach ich gesucht habe!!

Konnte so im Netz hier leider nichts finden.

Viele Grüße


----------



## JanT (3. Januar 2013)

So, Termin ist drin: www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13664

 @Andere: Schade das Du nicht dabei sein kannst, dann hoffentlich nächste Woche
 @Chrischan: Würde mich freuen, bis macher eventuell.

Bis dann, JanT


----------



## plattsnacker (3. Januar 2013)

Es gibt wieder mehr Licht:

http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p4340.m570.l2736&_nkw=%09+SkyRAY+5000lm

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## plattsnacker (3. Januar 2013)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Moin,
> kurze Frage, sorry muss aber sein!!
> 
> Wozu der Reflektor von Mytinysun?? Für breiteren Lichtwinkel??
> ...



Hi chris2305,

in der Artikelbeschreibung  ist's erklärt... ( folge dem Link )

Vielleicht gibt Chris (paradox) noch seinen Senf dazu 


Gruss
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (3. Januar 2013)

Sorry, aber ich sehe da keine Beschreibung............


----------



## plattsnacker (3. Januar 2013)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich sehe da keine Beschreibung............



Ok, vielsagend ist sie nicht. Aber vergleiche mal mit den 11° und 25°-Reflektoren.


----------



## chris2305 (3. Januar 2013)

Kannst du nicht einfach eine Antwort auf 
meine frage geben? Vergrößert das Ding den Lichtkegel der dx?


----------



## tmf_superhero (3. Januar 2013)

5000lm ???

Ich glaub mein Hamster pfeift und mein Schwein bohnert. Also 5000lm halte ich für relativ unwahrscheinlich, würde mich aber eines besseren belehren lassen. Wobei natürlich die Ausleuchtung das wichtigste ist.


----------



## "Joker" (3. Januar 2013)

Die zuletzt verlinkte Lampe von Skyray ist, vertraut man den Lampenfreaks im Technikbereich, mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Wenigstens ist der "Hersteller" für Ausfälle bekannt. 

LINK zum Thema

Ich schaffe es heute leider nicht, wünsche allen unerschrockenen Schlechtwetterfans aber viel Spaß  

Grüße, Marco

p.s.



chris2305 schrieb:


> Kannst du nicht einfach eine Antwort auf meine frage geben? Vergrößert das Ding den Lichtkegel der dx?



Der zusätzlich verlinkte Reflektor von MTS streut das Licht, wie eine Relfektorscheibe bei einem Blitz, erheblich mehr, als der klare Reflektor, der in der DX-Lampe ab Werk eingebaut ist. Der Lichtkegel wird ergo breiter, das Licht wird demnach an punktueller Intensität verlieren.


----------



## chris2305 (3. Januar 2013)

Danke!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel89 (3. Januar 2013)

Moin Jungs,

Hat jemand Lust mit Tom, Andree und mir ne satte Trailtour in den HaBe's zu machen? Zeitlich wären wir alle 3 relativ flexibel. Also Samstag oder Sonntag, gern im Hellen. Also raus aus dem Winterschlaf und rauf auf's Bike.

Grüße Christoph


----------



## Schoberson (4. Januar 2013)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> Hat jemand Lust mit Tom, Andree und mir ne satte Trailtour in den HaBe's zu machen? Zeitlich wären wir alle 3 relativ flexibel. Also Samstag oder Sonntag, gern im Hellen. Also raus aus dem Winterschlaf und rauf auf's Bike.
> 
> Grüße Christoph


Hi Chris,

ich wäre für Sonntag. Am Samstag soll es regnen. Start KH ab 11:00Uhr oder zu früh oder spät?

Gruß Andree


----------



## Drahtesel89 (4. Januar 2013)

Sonntag 11.00 ab KH passt!


----------



## Schoberson (4. Januar 2013)

Wenns für Tom auch o.k. ist, dann lass uns den Termin fix machen. 

Sonst noch jemand dabei? Habe noch Platz im Auto!!! 

@ Paradox: Ist auch eine ideale AM- Tour für Dich. So kannst Du auch mal die harburger Berge kennenlernen.


----------



## Drahtesel89 (4. Januar 2013)

Ich würde in deinem Auto mitkommen. Wenn ich darf


----------



## Drahtesel89 (4. Januar 2013)

Tom kann Sonntag 11.00. --> termin steht!


----------



## Schoberson (4. Januar 2013)

Sauba. Dann bin ich um 10:30Uhr bei Dir, laden ein und rocken los.

Bis Sonntach, Andree


----------



## Drahtesel89 (4. Januar 2013)

Ok super


----------



## TeeKay82 (4. Januar 2013)

Bis Sonntag Mädels...


----------



## Schoberson (4. Januar 2013)

TeeKay82 schrieb:


> Bis Sonntag Mädels...


Ja Mutter. Wir sind auch pünktlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (6. Januar 2013)

Moin auch,

ich will bei Trail tech nach einem früheren Level3 Kurs anfragen. Der am Pfingstwochenende scheint mir nicht wirklich ideal. Voller Bikepark = lange Wartezeiten am Lift = total doof.
Falls uns kein früherer Termin angeboten werden kann, ist nun meine Frage folgende:  Hätte jemand Bock auf den Enduro-Kurs am 09.06.2013 in Braunlage mit Herrn F. Schneider? Kostet allerings 20 Tacken mehr, dafür haben wir aber jedenfalls einen unfähigen Trainer;-) 

Bis dann, Andree

P.S.: Für alle NICHT-WHATS-APP-BESITZER: Habes hat heute richtig gebockt und wird in Kürze wiederholt.


----------



## Spacetime (7. Januar 2013)

Enduro kurs bin ich sofort dabei


----------



## Schoberson (7. Januar 2013)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> alle wieder fit ??? Und es haben bestimmt schon wieder alle die Gedanken beim mtb und nicht bei der Arbeit.
> 
> ...



Jetzt muss ich mich schon selbst zitieren.

Habe gerade mit Jan Zander von Trail Tech telefoniert. Es könnte uns einen früheren Termin anbieten. Halte Samstag den 11.05. für sinnvoll. Dann hat der Bikepark wieder auf und das WE liegt genau zwischen 1. Mai und Pfingsten. Also sollte dort wenig los sein = gut. 

Wenn wir fünf Leute zusammen kriegen, bezahlen wir den regulären Preis von 79,00 und können dann auch den Kurs unseren Vorstellungen anpassen, z. B. ähnlich dem Endurokurs von Schneidi und am Sonntag noch gepflegt im Bikepark oder sonst wo üben.

Bitte bis Dienstagabend zusagen wer definitiv mit zum Level 3 - Kurs will. 
Per PN, hier im Thread oder Whats-App. 

Lasst Euch das Mittagessen schmecken, Andree


----------



## Drahtesel89 (7. Januar 2013)

Also ich bin vorbehaltlich dabei. Muss das heut Abend noch mit meiner besseren Hälfte absprechen, was an dem WE anliegt aber ich denk das geht glatt. Morgen gibts von mir ne 100%ige Zu- oder Absage. (eher Zusage  )


Achja. wer hätte denn so insgesamt Interesse an einem Jersey mit gleichem (oder ähnlichem) Layout, wie die jetzige Sachsenwaldpioniere-Trikots, aber in einer etwas luftigeren Ausführung? Ein paar Interessensbekundungen kamen am Sonntag ja schon zusammen. Ich würde das bei Owajo oder woanders mal prüfen, wenn es genügend Leute gibt, die auch gern eins hätten.

Christoph


----------



## Drahtesel89 (7. Januar 2013)

edit: google Prüfung bei Owajo ergab-nix DH Jersey, aber unter

http://www.esjod.de/

scheint es welche zu geben, die man sich individuell konfigurieren kann. Ich werde über Qualität etc dann etwas erfragen, wenns soweit ist und ich weiß, ob überhaupt Interesse besteht.


----------



## Spacetime (7. Januar 2013)

dabei


----------



## Schoberson (7. Januar 2013)

Vom Jersey nehme ich eins. Evtl. für meine Jungs auch.


----------



## NiiLS (7. Januar 2013)

Muss gucken wie es aussieht, da ich am 11.5 geburtstag habe und ob ich das wochenende frei habe. Ich kann aber jetzt leider nicht zu oder absagen. Da die Bundeswehr erst ab dem 1.4 anfängt
Gruß niils


----------



## Drahtesel89 (7. Januar 2013)

@Andree: bin in Braunlage definitiv Samstag und Sonntag am Start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (7. Januar 2013)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> @Andree: bin in Braunlage definitiv Samstag und Sonntag am Start


Das fetzt!


----------



## Schoberson (7. Januar 2013)

NiiLS schrieb:


> Muss gucken wie es aussieht, da ich am 11.5 geburtstag habe und ob ich das wochenende frei habe. Ich kann aber jetzt leider nicht zu oder absagen. Da die Bundeswehr erst ab dem 1.4 anfängt
> Gruß niils


Hey Nils, schau einfach wie es passt. Geburtstag feiern geht auch in Braunlage!


----------



## Medi-HH (7. Januar 2013)

Ich habe im Internet mal nach einer mÃ¶glichen Unterkunft in Braunlage geschaut. Was haltet ist davon? 
http://www.forsthaus-braunlage.de/index.htm
Einzelzimmer mit FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck: 35â¬/Nacht, Hotel ist schrÃ¤g gegenÃ¼ber vom Lift


----------



## Schoberson (8. Januar 2013)

@ Harzer
Dann werde ich heute den Level3-Kurs für den 11.05. buchen. Wenn der Termin bestätigt wurde sollten wir auch schon ein Hotel reservieren. Fünf Einzelzimmer in einem Hotel sind schnell weg. 

Danke Chrischi. Meinetwegen können wir das Hotel buchen. Passt doch alles. 

Wenn jemand noch etwas besonders trainieren will, wie richtige Linienwahl, elegant hinfallen oder wasweißich, bitte Info an mich. Kann ich dann anfragen.


----------



## Drahtesel89 (8. Januar 2013)

Ich find die Pension super. Ist zwar nicht schräg gegenüber vom Lift (da ist noch Wasser dazwischen) aber macht ja nicht, ist trotzdem nicht weit. Da können wir direkt mitm Rad hinrollern. Wenn der 11.5. steht bin ich der Meinung wir sollten auch direkt buchen. Ist jemand gegen diese Pension? Sonst würde ich morgen mal anrufen und nachfragen ob überhaupt für 6 Leute (Phil, Andree, Chrischi, Tom, Thomas, ich, evtl Nils) also 7 Leute, Einzelzimmer frei sind und wenn dies so ist, diese gleich vormerken.

Nils, du müsstest dann bald mal wissen ob für dich mit reserviert werden soll oder nicht. Bzw ich frag noch nach wie lang man sich ein Zimmer "warm halten" kann bevor man es auch bei nicht-Nutzung zahlen muss.

Fragen? -keine! wegtreten


----------



## TeeKay82 (8. Januar 2013)

Hier Herr Hauptgefreiter!;-)

Insofern keine 6/7 Einzelzimmer frei sin, habe ich auch nix gegen nen Doppelzimmer für eine Nacht. ging ja letztes Jahr och....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (8. Januar 2013)

Luftmatratze in den Touran und ferdich


----------



## Drahtesel89 (8. Januar 2013)

Nur das mit dir Niemand in ein Zimmer möchte TeeKay 

Ja ich prüf das dann morgen mal


----------



## TeeKay82 (8. Januar 2013)

Ach wat...frag ma Seb, was er fürn Spass hatte...!;-)


----------



## Schoberson (9. Januar 2013)

Nabend,

in unserem internen Laberchat wurde das Thema Level 3 Kurs ausgiebig diskutiert . Wir fahren am Samstagfrüh (11.05.) nach Braunlage, machen dort ein ganz individuell auf uns zugeschnittenes Training und ballern am Sonntag noch im Bikepark rum. 
Wem die Ostsee zukalt ist oder merkt das die Leute in Köln komisch sprechen ;-) und sich noch anschließen will, ist herzlich eingeladen und soll sich bei mir melden.

Rock on, Andree


----------



## Drahtesel89 (9. Januar 2013)

Gefällt mir!

Ich kann es kaum erwarten, nur noch 129 Tage, wenn ich mich nicht verzählt habe


----------



## TeeKay82 (10. Januar 2013)

Phil und ich machen morgen gegen 18.30 Uhr nen kleinen spontan NR in den HaBes. Wer Bock hat, einfach längs kommen. Treffpunkt ist diesmal NICHT die Hütte, sondern
Parkplatz Buskehre in der Fischbeker Heide.

Etwas genauer: Falkensbergweg, 21149 Hamburg,

Am Ende der Straße befindet sich die Buskehre bzw. der Parkplatz.

Tom


----------



## gnss (11. Januar 2013)

Wie lange soll das denn gehen?


----------



## TeeKay82 (11. Januar 2013)

Keine ahnung...


----------



## paradox (11. Januar 2013)

Hallo Jungs,

ich möchte mal ein kurzes Lebenszeichen von mir abgeben.
Hoffentlich werde ich in den nächsten Wochen wieder am Do on tour sein.


Grüße Chris
(mein Gott, mir raucht der Schädel )


----------



## TeeKay82 (11. Januar 2013)

Falls nich jemand kommen möchte, treffpunkt auf 19 uhr verspätet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (11. Januar 2013)

Dabei


----------



## Schoberson (11. Januar 2013)

paradox schrieb:


> .....
> Grüße Chris
> (mein Gott, mir raucht der Schädel )



Was hast gemacht? Schlecht belüfteter Helm?

Bin nächsten Donnerstagabend auch am Start! Vorab wird aber am WE noch ne Runde auf den Hometrails gefahren.

Wünsche ein entspanntes Wochenende, Andree


----------



## Pueppchen (11. Januar 2013)

Moin Moin.

Hab ich mir tatsächlich "Sachsenwaldpioniere" richtig gemerkt letzte Woche? Hatte Euch an der KäHü in Harburg angesprochen und wir hatten uns nochmal in den HaBes getroffen (Schwarz-Grünes Cannondale Flash).
Würde gern mal mit Euch ein bisschen raus spielen, da - wie gesehen - meine derzeitige Reisegruppe aus Crossern und Hardtails besteht. Meine eigentliche Gesinnung geht aber eher in Richtung bergab - dann auch nicht mit dem Flash.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## "Joker" (12. Januar 2013)

Du darfst dich eingeladen fühlen, an unseren regelmäßigen abendlichen Ausfahrten und den unregelmäßigen, oft bergaborientierten, Ausflügen teilzunehmen. Wir freuen uns immer sehr über neue Gesichter und Geschichten  

Wie gesagt - in der Regel Donnerstag entweder um 19:00 oder 20:00 am S-Bahnhof Reinbek oder auch mal Dienstags zu gleichen Uhrzeiten. Jeder Termin wird aber mindestens im LMB Erwähnung finden oder gar hier diskutiert. 

Grüße, Marco


----------



## paradox (12. Januar 2013)

Mahlzeit Andree, 

der Helm ist noch nicht zu eng, aber fast...

Ich gucke das ich am DO wieder fit bin.
Ob ich dieses WE noch ne Runde drehe weiß ich nicht. Wollte heute mittag, aber irgendwie war die Couch so angenehm das ich an ihr gehorcht habe  ...

Gruß

Chris


----------



## Schoberson (12. Januar 2013)

@ Chris
Dann erstmal ne gutes Besserung. 
Falls Du noch fahren solltest, hast Du auf jeden Fall ideale Verhältnisse. Kaum noch Matsch, gefrorener Boden und SONNE!!! 

@ Ingo
Kann Marco nur zustimmen. Komm einfach mal rum und fahr mit. Was wir fahren ist beim Nightride eher Tourenlastig und am WE gehts eher in Richtung Allmountain und bei manchen Gestörten auch deutlich weiter 

@ "Rest"
Läuft jemand morgen beim Bergedorfer Crosslauf mit?


----------



## gnss (12. Januar 2013)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Halte Samstag den 11.05. für sinnvoll. Dann hat der Bikepark wieder auf und das WE liegt genau zwischen 1. Mai und Pfingsten. Also sollte dort wenig los sein = gut.



Du hast das Himmelfahrtswochenende genau getroffen.


----------



## Schoberson (12. Januar 2013)

Danke für die Info, es war mir schon bewusst, aber irgendeinen Tod muss man ja sterben und mehr Besoffene als in Willingen werden da auch nicht rumlaufen  Hoffe ich jedenfalls oder ... Nee, ist ja nicht der Ostharz wo an dem Tag Vatertag gefeiert und gesoffen wird. Naja und die restlichen Radler fahren an dem Wochenende ja eher um Köln herum.


----------



## Spacetime (13. Januar 2013)

Hey Püppchen, wir hatten kurz gesprochen letzten Samstag. Waren heute im deister und am Anfang ging es später leider zuviel Schnee. Ich schreibe dich mal an wenn wir das nächste mal fahren.

Gruß Phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pueppchen (13. Januar 2013)

Sehr cool.
War heut mal wieder mit dem Mega in den HaBes unterwegs und fand bergrunter doch deutlich spaßiger als das Geschrubbe mit dem HT 
Die nächsten beiden Wochenenden bin ich allerdings schon verplant. Guck mal, ob ich mich Dienstag pünktlich loseisen kann.
Freu mich schon auf AM-Touren


----------



## plattsnacker (14. Januar 2013)

*Nightride Reinbek, KW 3*

Hi Jungs, 

wie gestern bereits kurz angedeutet, würde der eine oder andere von Euch ja am Dienstag Abend fahren wollen. Da ich nun diese Woche am Donnerstag selbst nicht kann, habe ich für morgen den LMB-Termin eingestellt. Mitfahrer bitte anmelden !

  @Pueppchen:   Fühle dich eingeladen !  Allerdings müssen wir erst bergauf, bevor es bergab geht...

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## TeeKay82 (15. Januar 2013)

Mahlzeit die Herren!

Phil und ich werden morgen wieder gegen 18.30/19.00 Uhr n Ründchen in der Fischbeker Heide cruisen.

Treffpunkt ist wieder der "Altbekannte": Falkensbergweg, 21149 Hamburg,
Parkplatz Buskehre

Ihr seit herzlich eingeladen Euch uns anzuschließen...

Bis denne...


----------



## plattsnacker (15. Januar 2013)

@tom:  Warum machste kein LMB davon ?


----------



## Medi-HH (16. Januar 2013)

TeeKay82 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit die Herren!
> 
> Phil und ich werden morgen wieder gegen 18.30/19.00 Uhr n Ründchen in der Fischbeker Heide cruisen.
> 
> ...




Ich würde gerne heute Abend mitfahren, wenn der Termin noch steht?!


----------



## TeeKay82 (16. Januar 2013)

Termin steht, kannst gerne längs kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (17. Januar 2013)

Moin Jungs,
da ich heute Abend nicht fahre, bitte evtl. selbst NR-Termin in LMB posten...

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## gnss (17. Januar 2013)

Will jemand um 18:30 eine Runde drehen? 1,5-2h, ab Billtalstadion.


----------



## Drahtesel89 (20. Januar 2013)

Moin Jungs,

um unser Forum mal wieder etwas zu beleben, stelle ich folgend Frage zur Diskussion:

Da mein Radcomputer heut morgen aus mir bisher unerklärlichen gründen "die Hufe geworfen hat", muss ich mir ggf. einen Neuen kaufen. Was habt ihr so für welche und warum habt ihr sie? Sprich gibt es eine Kaufempfehlung? Will ihn am RR und am MTB nutzen..

Christoph


----------



## TeeKay82 (20. Januar 2013)

Chris, Deine Radcomputer interessieren hier anscheinend niemanden! 

Nimm dat iPhone + runtastic! ;-)


----------



## Schoberson (20. Januar 2013)

Hey Chris,

vergiss den Fahrradcomputer, um Grundlagenausdauer zu trainieren benötigst du einen vernünftigen Pulsmesser. Nun nach der Beichte des Lance Armstrongs weiß ja nun wirklich jeder, dass ohne Zusatzmittel keine Höchstleistungen zuerzielen sind und das beschränkt sich nicht nur auf den Rennradbereich. Will damit sagen, richte dich eher nach deinem Puls und nicht nach Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit. Zur reinen Datenaufzeichnung reicht, wie Tom schon sagt,  dein iphone oder jeder x-beliebiger 20 Computer.

Aber mal was ganz anderes: 
Wenn die Tage wieder länger und die Temperaturen höher werden, möchte ich mal eine Criuserrunde beginnend ab Hafencity bis Rissen, mit lecker Kaffeetrinken zwischendurch machen.
Hätte jemand Bock dazu???


----------



## Drahtesel89 (20. Januar 2013)

Jaa ich Fahr ja schon immer nach Pulsuhr, aber nen Geschwindigkeits-Schnitt halten ist trotzdem was Andres 

Auf welchen Reifen willst du denn von der Hafencity nach Rissen? Schmal oder breit? Ich meld evtl Interesse an.


----------



## "Joker" (20. Januar 2013)

Ich empfehle dir mal wärmstens einen Sigma BC1609, den ich seit ein paar tausend Kilometern ohne Probleme an zwei Fahrrädern beinahe jeden Tag nutze. 

Vorteile sind kurz und knapp: günstig, langlebig, alle relevanten Funktionen (kein Schnickschnack!), für zwei unterschiedliche Räder nutzbar, beleuchtet und spritzwassergeschütz 

Ich will hoffen, dass ich demnächst mal wieder Zeit finde, um mit euch durch den Forst zu ballern, aber die letzten Wochen war wie immer immer irgendwas Wichtigeres am Donnerstagabend.

Grüße, Marco


----------



## Schoberson (20. Januar 2013)

Hey Marco,

das wär echt cool. Du stehst mittlerweile ja auch schon auf der Vermisstenlist.

Hey Chris,

denke auch Marcos Vorschlag ist i. O.. Als ich noch "mit" gefahren bin, hatte ich einen vergleichbaren von Sigma und der war auch für unterschiedliche Zollgrößen einstellbar. 

Die Hafenrunde soll schon mit breiten Reifen bewältigt werden. Es gibt auf der Strecke schon einige Spots die gerockt werden können, äh nein müssen.


----------



## Drahtesel89 (20. Januar 2013)

Ich fahr am MTB eig nie mit Tacho, nur am Rennrad zwecks Trainingsmotivation. Doch wenn es ein neuer wird, dann will ich evtl auch an beiden Rädern damit fahren.

Bei der City-Tour auf breiten Rädern mit "Lampe an" wär ich dabei


----------



## mxsilver (21. Januar 2013)

Moin,

wie wärs alt. mit nem Garmin??

Kannst an alle Räder ranhängen, und ggfs. auch mal navigieren.

Außerdem kannst nach Watt ( mit dem passendem zubehör ) trainieren, besser als nach Puls..

Gruß

Seb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeeKay82 (21. Januar 2013)

Ich wäre ebenfalls dabei Andree...


----------



## plattsnacker (21. Januar 2013)

Schoberson schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Aber mal was ganz anderes:
> Wenn die Tage wieder länger und die Temperaturen höher werden, möchte ich mal eine Criuserrunde beginnend ab Hafencity bis Rissen, mit lecker Kaffeetrinken zwischendurch machen.
> Hätte jemand Bock dazu???



Bock !   Als NR oder als WoEnd-Termin geplant ?


----------



## Schoberson (21. Januar 2013)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Bock !   Als NR oder als WoEnd-Termin geplant ?


Darüber habe ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht. NR hätte auch seinen Charme. Die Frage ist halt: Kaffee am WE oder Bier beim NR???


----------



## Drahtesel89 (21. Januar 2013)

ich fänd Kaffee am WE cooler


----------



## Tommessen (21. Januar 2013)

Hey Chris, Das Objekt meiner Begierde, mit Höhenmesser: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a3...cr=EUR&cn=de&gclid=CPXTrbfH-bQCFUFb3god9Q8AvQ

So gut wie bestellt.
Mein Strive is wieder heile, kanns nacher abholen


----------



## plattsnacker (21. Januar 2013)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Darüber habe ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht. NR hätte auch seinen Charme. Die Frage ist halt: Kaffee am WE oder Bier beim NR???


Glühwein am Elbstrand


----------



## rockriderSH (21. Januar 2013)

Warum mit dem Fahrrad ?.... Wenn es weiter so friert, dann mit den Schlittschuhen über die Elbe !!

Wochenende finde ich persönlich schöner. Es ist hell, man sieht etwas von der Umgebung und hat einfach mehr Zeit.

Für die Downhiller sind dann ja auch noch einige Treppen am Elbhang zu nehmen. Kliniken für die Einweisung in die Notaufnahme gibt es dort auch.

Also Kaffeefahrt !

Wann wird es denn dieses Jahr wieder warm ?? Juni ??

Gruß

rockriderSH


----------



## Schoberson (21. Januar 2013)

Dann sach ich mal Kaffee und Bier!!! Wir machen einfach beides. Einmal als gemütliche WE-Tour und mal als NR in der Woche. 
Und wenn wir auch noch Bock auf Glühwein haben, dann machen wir einfach zwei NR davon und rufen den ersten bald ins Leben. Evtl. könnten wir dann ja ein bisschen früher starten?


----------



## plattsnacker (22. Januar 2013)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Dann sach ich mal Kaffee und Bier!!! Wir machen einfach beides. Einmal als gemütliche WE-Tour und mal als NR in der Woche.
> Und wenn wir auch noch Bock auf Glühwein haben, dann machen wir einfach zwei NR davon und rufen den ersten bald ins Leben. Evtl. könnten wir dann ja ein bisschen früher starten?



Dann böte sich wetterbedingt ja für den ersten Glühwein-NR gleich diese Woche an, finde ich.
Mit dem Schnee ist es auf den Wurzeltrails eh leicht problematisch, aber wir könnten ja diesen Donnerstag z.B. bereits um 19 Uhr am Reinbeker Bahnhof starten, und dann z.B. über  Boberg und Kaltehofe in/durch die Hafencity Richtung Rissen soweit Lust und Zeit vorhanden. Für den Rückweg springen wir dann ggf. irgendwo in die S-Bahn...

Wie ist Eure Meinung ?

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (22. Januar 2013)

@ Chrischan: Feine Idee. Muss ich heute Abend eben klären, ob es bei mir um 19:00Uhr schon passt. Wenn ja, lass uns das machen.

Apropos: Heute 19:00 Uhr findet ein kurzer NR durchs Gehölz statt. Treffpunkt ist am Luisengymnasium.


----------



## plattsnacker (22. Januar 2013)

Schoberson schrieb:


> @ Chrischan: Feine Idee. Muss ich heute Abend eben klären, ob es bei mir um 19:00Uhr schon passt. Wenn ja, lass uns das machen.
> 
> Apropos: Heute 19:00 Uhr findet ein kurzer NR durchs Gehölz statt. Treffpunkt ist am Luisengymnasium.



19 Uhr war nur beispielhaft..., können auch wie immer um 20 Uhr starten. Daran soll es nicht scheitern. Dank Glühwein hat man ja einen tieferen Schlaf und kommt ergo mit weniger aus 

P.S. Heute Abend bin ich nicht dabei. 3 Sporteinheiten reichen heute erstmal


----------



## Schoberson (22. Januar 2013)

Hey Chrischan, 19:00Uhr wird bei mir am Donnerstag leider nix. Wir können aber Richtung Hafencity und weiter die Elbe längs fahren und schauen mal wie weit wir kommen. Notfalls gibts einen Glühwein To-Go auf die Faust, falls es doch zuspät werden sollte Ich habe allerdings die Befürchtung, dass es am Hafen sauglatt ist. Evtl. wissen die Stadtmenschen ja besser über die Straßenverhältnisse Bescheid? Wer was weiß, kann sich ja mal melden.

P.S.: Der SchneeNR heute war echt cool mit der Oldietruppe;-)


----------



## plattsnacker (22. Januar 2013)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Hey Chrischan, 19:00Uhr wird bei mir am Donnerstag leider nix. Wir können aber Richtung Hafencity und weiter die Elbe längs fahren und schauen mal wie weit wir kommen. Notfalls gibts einen Glühwein To-Go auf die Faust, falls es doch zuspät werden sollte Ich habe allerdings die Befürchtung, dass es am Hafen sauglatt ist. Evtl. wissen die Stadtmenschen ja besser über die Straßenverhältnisse Bescheid? Wer was weiß, kann sich ja mal melden.
> 
> P.S.: Der SchneeNR heute war echt cool mit der Oldietruppe;-)



Ok, dass wir lassen es bei 20 Uhr. Die Stadtwege sind mit dem MTB gut fahrbar. Mit dem Trekkingbike (Schwalbe Smart Sam) hat es heute auch geklappt. Dank Schnee sogar ohne Streugut im Schlauch...

Gruss 
Chrischan


----------



## Drahtesel89 (23. Januar 2013)

Also morgen 20.00 mit den Rides in die City? Da es ja keinen Glühwein mehr gibt, nehmen wir im Thermobecher welchen mit? Wie ist das geplant?

Aber ich bin 20.00 dabei, Treffpunkt wie immer Bhf. Reinbek?

Grüße


----------



## Schoberson (23. Januar 2013)

Ni-Hao Nightlidel,

sitze beim Chinesen auf dem Kiez, die Straßen sind frei geräumt und die Citytour kann morgen losgehen. Evtl. machen wir noch einen Abstecher über die Reeperbahn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (24. Januar 2013)

Moin Nightrider,
mich hats in der Nacht voll erwischt, fett erkältet, liege flach und muss leider, leider für heute Abend absagen.
Wäre schön wenn wir den CityNR auf nächste Woche oder ein anderes mal verschieben könnten. 

Den Termin lasse ich im LMB und wünsche euch viel Spaß,

Gruß Andree


----------



## Drahtesel89 (24. Januar 2013)

Gestern wohl zu lang auf'm Kiez rumgehangen?  

Dann bin ich auch dafür, dass wir den CityNR auf nächste Woche verschieben.


----------



## Drahtesel89 (24. Januar 2013)

Achja: Gute Besserung Andree!


----------



## Schoberson (24. Januar 2013)

Ihr solltet aber auf jeden Fall fahren. Es ist einfach geil, bei dem Schnee einen NR zumachen.

Jedenfalls deutlich besser als KZH. Danke für die Genesungswünsche.


----------



## paradox (24. Januar 2013)

Hallo mit einander,

irgendwie schaffe ich es gerade nicht so gut auf mein Bike. Ich bin einfach Abends zu Müde. 

 @Schoberson gute Besserung. Ich war die letzten Tage auch nixht oft hier. Gibt es dramatische Neuigkeiten? 

Gruß Chris

Sendet from a Händy:-D


----------



## "Joker" (24. Januar 2013)

paradox schrieb:


> Gibt es dramatische Neuigkeiten?



Ja - wir sind eine faule Gurkentruppe mit jeder Menge Wehwehchen geworden, die sich lieber abends von der Getränkeindustrie gesponsorte Bikefilme und Chips 'reindreht, als im Stockfinsteren durch verschneite Wälder zu ballern


----------



## paradox (24. Januar 2013)

[quote="Joker";10255314]Ja - wir sind eine faule Gurkentruppe mit jeder Menge Wehwehchen geworden, die sich lieber abends von der Getränkeindustrie gesponsorte Bikefilme und Chips 'reindreht, als im Stockfinsteren durch verschneite Wälder zu ballern [/quote]

woher weißt du das. oder ist es
 bei dir genauso? es lebe "end of the trails"!!!:-D


----------



## "Joker" (24. Januar 2013)

paradox schrieb:


> woher weißt du das. oder ist es
> bei dir genauso? es lebe "end of the trails"!!!:-D



pssst...


----------



## Schoberson (25. Januar 2013)

Hey Chris, 
hast Du jetzt auch so ein smartes Phone? Dann melde dich mal gleich bei WhatsApp an. 

Hey Marco,
ganz Recht hast Du ja nicht, ab und zu esse ich ja auch mal was anderes außer Chips ... aber sonst stimmts.

@ faule Gurkentruppe

ARSCH hochkriegen und aufs Bike schwingen. Der nächste NR am Donnerstag beginnt deswegen schon um 19:00Uhr und wird einen gänzlich anderen Verlauf nehmen. Weitere Infos in Kürze.


----------



## Drahtesel89 (25. Januar 2013)

Sooo, Drill-Sgt Chris macht der Gurkentruppe jetzt mal Beine 

da ich die letzten Abende damit verbracht habe, mir theoretisches Sportwissen anzulesen und einen Trainingsplan zu erstellen und nun endlich etwas passenden gefunden habe, lasse ich alle Interessierten daran teilhaben...

Ich habs extra in ein schönes PDF Dokument gemergt. Die Quelle dazu ist übrigens die Zeitschrift "Tour". (also gedacht fürs Rennrad)

Kurz zur Beschreibung. Es wird ein grundlegender Trainingsplan mit etwas Theorie erklärt und dann in versch. speziellen Trainingsplänen im Rahmen von 8 bzw 12 Wochen Training unter gewissen Zielsetzungen umgesetzt.

Meiner Meinung nach lohnt sich ein Blick ins Dokument auf jeden Fall 

hier der Link:

http://www.file-upload.net/download-7109065/Trainingsplan.pdf.html

Einen schönen Abend!

Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel89 (26. Januar 2013)

Moin Marco, alles Gute zum Geburtstag! Ich hoffe, wir sehen uns bald mal wieder bei einer gemütlichen Runde aufm Radl

Viele Grüße, Christoph


----------



## Schoberson (26. Januar 2013)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Marco und wieder ein Jahr näher an der Rente. Perfekt!!!


----------



## Tommessen (26. Januar 2013)

Geburtstag!!! Auch von mir,mein herzlichen zum Birthday ;-)


----------



## plattsnacker (26. Januar 2013)

Hi Marco, auch Chrischan schickt Dir Geburtstagsglückwünsche!


----------



## plattsnacker (26. Januar 2013)

Einen hab ich noch :

http://wap.bild.de/-27616784.bild.html


----------



## "Joker" (27. Januar 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche - wir sehen uns hoffentlich demnächst alle mal wieder im Wald  

Grüße, Marco


----------



## Schoberson (27. Januar 2013)

Guten Nabendsen,

ich werde den NR am Donnerstagabend, abweichend zur Tradition, bereits ab 19:00Uhr starten lassen und dann auch noch mit dem Treffpunkt an der S-Bahn fremdgehen und den NR in Bergedorf starten lassen. Und zu guter Letzt wirds noch einen komplett anderen Routenverlauf geben.

Wetter soll ja frühlingshaft werden, also Lieblingstrikot überstülpen und mitfahren.

Munter bleiben, Andree


----------



## plattsnacker (28. Januar 2013)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Guten Nabendsen,
> 
> ich werde den NR am Donnerstagabend, abweichend zur Tradition, bereits ab 19:00Uhr starten lassen und dann auch noch mit dem Treffpunkt an der S-Bahn fremdgehen und den NR in Bergedorf starten lassen. Und zu guter Letzt wirds noch einen komplett anderen Routenverlauf geben.
> 
> ...



Hi Andree,

das kommt mir vor wie Fieberwahn ?!? Oder bist du schon wieder fit ?

Hoffe, ich kann dabei sein. Trikot liegt bereit...


Gruss
C.


----------



## Schoberson (28. Januar 2013)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Hi Andree,
> 
> das kommt mir vor wie Fieberwahn ?!? Oder bist du schon wieder fit ?


Nein, bin ich nicht, sonst würde ich so etwas vermutlich auch nicht machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockrideer (28. Januar 2013)

Guten Nachmittag, Schsenwaldpioniere hätte gerne irgendwann mal Lust eine Tour  mit euch mit zufahren, am liebesten würde ich erst einmal am Wochenende mit biken.

  Viele Grüße von  rockrideer.


----------



## rockrideer (28. Januar 2013)

Upps, Schuldigung das ich Sachsenwaldpioniere falsch geschrieben habe, der Rest ist aber richtig.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (28. Januar 2013)

Moin!
Ich habe Donnerstag früh einen Termin in Wentorf und will diesen mit dieser Runde verbinden:
http://www.bikemap.net/route/312752#lat=53.455684070404&lng=10.316635&zoom=12&maptype=ts_terrain

Ist das empfehlenswert oder habt Ihr bessere (höhenmeterlastigere) Vorschläge?



Bisher kenne ich den X-Trail und Wege bis Großensee von meiner eigenen Runde die aber in Schenefeld startet und deshalb den Sachsenwald nur streift und fand den Teil Escheburg Börnsen von dieser Runde interessant:
http://www.bikemap.net/route/411741#lat=53.513148364201&lng=10.23709&zoom=11&maptype=ts_terrain


----------



## Schoberson (28. Januar 2013)

@ rockrideer
Du bist herzlich eingeladen. Aktuell herrscht noch kollektiver Winterschalf bei uns, aber wenn die Tage wieder länger und vor allem wieder wärmer werden, finden auch wieder regelmäßig Touren am Wochenende statt. Ab und zu hier ins Forum schauen und mitkommen. 

@ Hanswurschtel
Die Tour an der Geestkante beinhaltet schon sehr geile Trails hier. Leider habe ich keine Aufzeichnungen parat, aber richte Deinen Blick auf die kleinen Wege die von den Forstautobahnen abgehen. Es gibt teilweise echt flowige Wege und da die Geestkante recht schmal ist, kann man sich kaum verfahren.
Cool ist auch das Bergedorfer Gehölz, ganz am Anfang der Tour. Hier kann man innerhalb kürzester Zeit viele Höhenmeter machen. Es geht immer kurz runter und mit dem Schwung kommt man den nächsten Hügel fast wieder hoch. Quasi ein Pumptrack XXL. Viel Spaß dabei.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (29. Januar 2013)

Moin Schoberson!
Hab mir heute morgen den Handballen geprellt als ich mit so etwas wie deiner "Gitarre" auf dem Benutzerbild am Elbufer unterwegs war. Es ist saumäßig Rutschig!
Kennen wir uns evtl durch die anderen Municycler? Jörg , Yogi, usw...?

Donnerstag wird's hoffentlich schon ein wenig trockener sein und ich werde wohl die Runde bis Lauenburg oder evtl auch diese machen:

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=bsfcgmngcobugrka&referrer=trackList

Bin mir nur nicht sicher was die Fahrbarkeit im Moment angeht.

Gruß

Sven


----------



## Schoberson (29. Januar 2013)

Hey Sven,

Kapitän Yogi und auch den alten Camper Jörg kenne ich noch aus alten Municycletagen. Ich war vor einigen Jahren mit Jörg und noch ein zwei anderen in den Habes unterwegs. Und ich meine, einer davon hieß Sven und war aber auch eher mtb'ler als Einradler. Ja, kann also gut sein, dass wir uns kennen. 

Dann erstmal gute Besserung und evtl. fährt man sich ja mal über den Haufen. Egal ob mit einem oder zwei Rädern.

Gruß, Andree


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (29. Januar 2013)

Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> Moin Schoberson!
> Hab mir heute morgen den Handballen geprellt als ich mit so etwas wie deiner "Gitarre" auf dem Benutzerbild am Elbufer unterwegs war. Es ist saumäßig Rutschig!
> Kennen wir uns evtl durch die anderen Municycler? Jörg , Yogi, usw...?
> 
> ...



Hi Sven,

als ich gestern im Bergedorfer Gehölz laufen war, hätte ich mich ohne Spikes nicht mit dem MTB in den Wald getraut. Allerdings waren das auch von "Gassigehern" genutzte Wege, die die Schnee/Eisschicht schön verdichtet hatten.  Je weiter du dich Donnerstag von Reinbek/Bergedorf gen Lauenburg entfernen wirst, desto besser schätze ich die Lage diesbezüglich ein. Und bei jetzt fast zweistelligen Temperaturen wird das Problem "weggetaut" sein. Aber auf ein unästhetisches Schutzblech am Heck würde ich dann noch nicht verzichten 

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## Hanswurschtl (29. Januar 2013)

Hi!
Das Problem heute morgen mit dem Einrad war auch der durchweichte Boden. Selbst einen billigen, noch einigermaßen flachen Grashügel kamst du zu Fuß kaum rauf.
Steilere Sachen mit dem Einrad waren unfahrbar aber dafür haben die flacheren Hügel teilweise sogar Spaß gebracht weil das Rad nur gerutscht ist aber noch ein wenig kontrollierbar war.

Ich hoffe nur das der Boden Donnerstag nicht mehr soooo durchweicht ist. Vielleicht hilft der angesagte Wind ja.

Das letzte Mal als ich vor ca. einem Jahr bei euch gefahren bin war's am Geesthang gut aber Richtung Sachsenwald wurde es, auch durch Holzarbeiten, immer beschissener.

Gruß

Sven


----------



## gnss (29. Januar 2013)

Eis gab es eben nur sehr vereinzelt, aber viel Schlamm. Entweder wie Schmierseife oder wie Blitzzement.


----------



## Schoberson (29. Januar 2013)

Seid mir nicht böse, aber der NR am Donnerstag wurde gecancelt. Bevor ich am Donnerstag allein fahre, habe ich mich am Mittwoch einer "Delegation" aus den Habes angeschlossen, die morgen hier in der Gegend einen NR machen wollen.


----------



## "Joker" (30. Januar 2013)

Ja - mist, tut mir leid, dass deine Bemühungen für einen alternativen Donnerstags NR ins Leere gelaufen sind, wir hätten ja auch mal 'was sagen können. Mir ist das bei meinem Trainingsstatus momentan zu mächtig, mich bis nach Rissen zu schrauben. Die Sache an sich hört sich allerdings sehr gut an und wir sollten daran festhalten. 

Über den Termin heute denke ich nochmal schwer nach, bei FB wird ja schon eifrig darüber diskutiert. 

Grüße, Marco


----------



## Schoberson (30. Januar 2013)

Hey Marco,
das brauch dir nicht leid tun. Bei dem Wetter können sich nur wenige Leute motivieren, dass ist mir bewusst, aber es war ein Versuch wert und ich versuche es bei besserem Wetter noch einmal und dann ist sicherlich deine Luft bis nach Rissen ausreichend

Wer aber heute Abend Bock hat, mit FB-Gruppe zufahren, möge sich um 19:00Uhr am Marktplatz Lohbrügge vor dem Spectrum einfinden. Ich kenne die Leute nicht, kann daher auch nicht sagen wie sie fahren. Lassen wir uns überraschen.


----------



## Tommessen (30. Januar 2013)

ÄÄÄÄHHHHH ich bin krank, das ganze Programm: Fieber, Gliederschmerze, Husten und Schnuppen. Es geht mit mir zu Ende ;-)


----------



## "Joker" (30. Januar 2013)

Ich nehme die Stereoanlage, deinen Fernseher und natürlich dein Fahrrad


----------



## Hanswurschtl (30. Januar 2013)

Hallo nochmal!
Berichte bitte kurz heute Abend wie die Bodenverhältnisse waren. 

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere sollte man bei weichem, schlammigen Boden lieber die Geestkante nehmen anstatt Richtung Sachsenwald zu fahren, richtig?

Ich schätze dass ich morgen zwischen 11-12 Uhr mit meinem Termin durch sein werde und dann in Wentorf starten könnte. Falls noch einer Zeit hat am besten heute noch eine PN an mich senden.

Gruß

Sven


----------



## plattsnacker (31. Januar 2013)

Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> Hallo nochmal!
> Berichte bitte kurz heute Abend wie die Bodenverhältnisse waren.
> 
> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere sollte man bei weichem, schlammigen Boden lieber die Geestkante nehmen anstatt Richtung Sachsenwald zu fahren, richtig?
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanswurschtl (31. Januar 2013)

Danke!

Ich Berichte später auch mal wie's war.

Sven


----------



## Tommessen (31. Januar 2013)

Moinsen die Herren,
Eigentlich wollt ich mir ein neuen Radcomputer zulegen.Oder alternativ ein Paar Talers oben drauf legen und ein Navi zu kofen!!! Jetz wollt ich mal aus euren Erfahrungen in bezüglich  der Navigation schöpfen. Welches Model benutzt ihr,funktioniert das auswerten der Daten einfach? Muß man noch in Karten investieren? Die Halterung sollte schon ordentliche Schläge einstecken können.  Einigermaßen bezahlbar wär nich schlecht. Wenn nix günstigeres bei rum kümmt, wäre das Garmin Edge 500 schwarz-rot Bundle mein Favorit. Thanks im voraus.

@ Marco ich werd wohl durchkommen


----------



## UliHH (31. Januar 2013)

Selber moinsen,

ich les' hier als Hamburger öfter mal mit. Jetzt kann ich mal was beitragen. 

Den Edge 500 hab' ich selbst, ist schon ganz ordentlich, das Teil.

Aaaaber! Demnächst kommt der Edge 510 auf den Markt. Mit Touch-Screen und Farb-Display. Nicht, dass Du Dich hinterher ärgerst, wie ich.


----------



## TeeKay82 (31. Januar 2013)

iFön + passende apps + stabile halterung 

Wenn du alle strhalemännchem im ifön ausschaltest, hält der akku ähnlich lang wie bei dem edge 500


----------



## "Joker" (31. Januar 2013)

Noch besser und sogar günstiger wäre ein Sony Xperia Active oder Xperia Go. Beide Modelle sind wasser - und staubdicht und es gibt von diversen Herstellern unter anderem sehr stabile Halterungen für Lenker und sogar den Vorbau. Navigieren kannst du mit Oruxmaps oder Apemap und kostenlosen Open MTB Maps. 

Ich bin mit meinem Xperia Active sehr zufrieden, schiele aber schon lange auf das Xperia Go wegen des schnelleren Prozessors und größeren Bildschirmes.

Grüße, Marco


----------



## Tommessen (31. Januar 2013)

Hmmm, ich hatte um hilfe für ein Navi gebeten,ich wollt kein neues Smartphone. Nein, Spaß beiseite,wäre vielleicht ne Option. Ich dank Euch und willkommen Uli.Deine Empfehlung hört sich gut an. Wo bist Du so unterwegs?
                 Gruß Thomas


----------



## plattsnacker (31. Januar 2013)

Tommessen schrieb:


> Moinsen die Herren,
> Eigentlich wollt ich mir ein neuen Radcomputer zulegen....



Moin Thomas,

da mir die Kinder die Haare vom Kopp fressen , reichte es bei mir nur zum GARMIN eTrex 30.

Kostet aktuell 219â¬ + 12â¬ pro Halterung.

Mein altes GARMIN ( Vista Hcx ) konnte ich nach 23 Monaten als Garantiefall bei Amazon in Bargeld (Neupreiserstattung !!) wandeln. Nun rate mal, wo ich das eTrex30 gekauft habe... 

Das GerÃ¤t reicht aus meiner Sicht vÃ¶llig aus, ist robust (incl. der Halterung), auch mit dicken Handschuhen leicht zu bedienen (vielleicht auch wegen des nicht vorhandenen Touch-Displays ?) und das Beste: Je heller die Sonne draufscheint, desto besser die Ablesbarkeit !

Mehr GPS braucht man aus meiner Sicht nicht.

Zu den Karten:  Ich habe die kostenlose OMM drauf. Sogar Auto-Routing klappt damit !

Weiterhin gute Besserung wÃ¼nscht Dir

Chrischan


----------



## Tommessen (31. Januar 2013)

Hello Chrischan,dank für die Genesungswünsche. Sehr feiner zug von amazon. Das edge 500 bekommt man für 230Talers,auch nich viel mehr. Das neue 510, das rauskümmt kosta quanta 268Talers. Muß ich noch mal überdenken.Auf jeden Fall haben mir eure Meinungen weiter geholfen. Thanks


----------



## Drahtesel89 (31. Januar 2013)

Kauf dir ne Karte! Kugelschreiber schenk ich dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tommessen (31. Januar 2013)

Wenn Du mitkommst und die karte hälst


----------



## "Joker" (31. Januar 2013)

Geht ja nicht, Christoph benutzt nachgewiesenermaßen nach wie vor ein SEM70 anstatt eines Mobilfunkgerätes und hat daher alle Hände voll...Zwickmühle, Jungs  

Das Etrex 30 ist im Übrigen ein echt gutes Gerät. Generell lohnt es sich vielleicht, ein Outdoornavi und kein Edge zu kaufen.


----------



## Drahtesel89 (31. Januar 2013)

nix SEM70..heutzutage gibts motorola im Einsatz


----------



## Hanswurschtl (31. Januar 2013)

So, hier einmal der kurze Bericht vom Geestkanten-Neuling:
Im Gegensatz zu meiner ersten Geestkante-Sachsenwald-Runde vor einem Jahr bin ich diesmal anders rangegangen und hab mir nicht vorgenommen unbedingt die Runde bis zum Ende, also in dem Fall bis Lauenburg zu fahren, sondern zwischendurch möglichst viel auszuprobieren sollte irgendwas vielversprechend aussehen.
Das hat sich gelohnt!
Insgesamt sind's 1100 hm auf 52 KM geworden von Wentorf bis Geesthacht:
http://app.strava.com/activities/39278039
(Strava zeigt immer ein wenig mehr Hm  an.)
Das Terrain ähnelt ein wenig dem Blankeneser-Rissener-Wittenbergener Elbufer.
Richtig geil wird's teilweise Abseits der Wege, die Hänge runter!
Was genervt hat waren die allseits beliebten Forstarbeiten...
Ich muss mal bei gutem Wetter zu euch rauskommen, dann schockt es bestimmt noch mehr.

Gibt es eigentlich einen Zugang hierzu?:

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f/uy/11/uy118kx7in51/original_Escheburg Wurzelhang 2.jpg?0


Ich habe nicht groß gesucht, bin nur den nächstgelegenen Weg links davon hochgefahren.

Gruß

Sven


Ach ja:
Die Bodenverhältnisse waren besser als ich dachte. Bergedorfer Gehölz und andere Forstautobahnen waren wirklich noch sehr weich aber der Rest leif gut und den Matsch konnte man eigentlich immer umfahren. . .
... im Gegensatz zur Hunde*******...


----------



## Hanswurschtl (31. Januar 2013)

Hundekacke??


----------



## Hanswurschtl (31. Januar 2013)

Ah! ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (31. Januar 2013)

Du hast fast alle schönen Trails gefunden, ein paar hast du ausgelassen.

Zu dem Hang gibt es so weit ich weiß keinen Zugang, wenn dann irgendwie durch das Unterholz, oben ist eine eingezäunte Pferdekoppel. Der Hang sieht so benutzt aus, weil dort oft Kinder spielen.


----------



## UliHH (1. Februar 2013)

Tommessen schrieb:


> Wo bist Du so unterwegs?



Danke für die Willkommensgrüße. Ich bin im Moment noch fast ausschließlich auf der Straße unterwegs. So richtig geländegängig ist so ein Crosser eben doch nicht. Aber diesen Monat sollte ich mein 29er Hardtail bekommen. Dann ändert sich das.

Weil ich in Altona-Nord wohne, würden sich sicher eher die Harburger Berge anbieten. Ich weiß aber auch, wie schön der Sachsenwald ist - hab einige Jahre in Lohbrügge gewohnt - von da her werde ich da sicher auch hin und wieder mal fahren wollen.

Aber erstmal müssen das Bike und ich uns ja dann aneinander gewöhnen, bevor wir uns anderen zumuten.


----------



## Tommessen (1. Februar 2013)

Tommessen schrieb:


> Hello Chrischan,dank für die Genesungswünsche. Sehr feiner zug von amazon. Das edge 500 bekommt man für 230Talers,auch nich viel mehr. Das neue 510, das rauskümmt kosta quanta 268Talers. Muß ich noch mal überdenken.Auf jeden Fall haben mir eure Meinungen weiter geholfen. Thanks



Muß mich verbessern,beim 510 kommt noch die Halterung für 38Euro dazu.
Das ist mir dann auch zu viel.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (1. Februar 2013)

Moin gnss!
Dann ist hochtragen und runterfa/hr/ll/en wohl am ehesten angesagt bei dem Ding.

Soll ich das nächste Mal noch weiter Richtung Lauenburg? Lohnt sich das oder sind die von mir ausgelassen Trails lohnenswerter?


----------



## Tommessen (1. Februar 2013)

Ach da war doch noch was!!!! Ich glaub heut hat jemand Geburtstag................Heeeeyyyy Aaaannddrrreee   lass es Dir schmecken


----------



## UliHH (1. Februar 2013)

Tommessen schrieb:


> Muß mich verbessern,beim 510 kommt noch die Halterung für 38Euro dazu.
> Das ist mir dann auch zu viel.



Äh, nö:

Im Lieferumfang enthalten:

Der Edge 510 ist in 2 verschiedenen Versionen verfügbar. Weitere Informationen finden Sie auf der Registerkarte Versionen.

Edge 510

Edge 510
Standard Fahrradhalterung
USB-Kabel
Netzladegerät
Befestigungsband
Handbuch
Edge 510 Bundle

Edge® 510
Premium Herzfrequenz-Brustgurt
GSC10 (Geschwindigkeits- und Trittfrequenzsensor)
Edge® Lenkerhalterung (Standard)
Edge® Aero-Lenkerhalterung
USB-Kabel
Netzladegerät
Befestigungsband
Handbuch

Das sacht zumindest Garmin.


----------



## plattsnacker (1. Februar 2013)

Tommessen schrieb:


> Ach da war doch noch was!!!! Ich glaub heut hat jemand Geburtstag................Heeeeyyyy Aaaannddrrreee   lass es Dir schmecken


Was ? Glückwunsch Andree !!


----------



## plattsnacker (1. Februar 2013)

UliHH schrieb:


> Äh, nö:
> 
> Im Lieferumfang enthalten:
> ...Fahrradhalterung...
> ...


  @Thomas:

Guck' doch einfach, was Amazon Dir liefert. Kannst ja innerhalb 4 Wochen zurücksenden...


----------



## gnss (1. Februar 2013)

Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> Soll ich das nächste Mal noch weiter Richtung Lauenburg? Lohnt sich das oder sind die von mir ausgelassen Trails lohnenswerter?



Lohnt beides.


----------



## Drahtesel89 (1. Februar 2013)

Andree, auch von mir alles alles Liebe und Gute zum Geburtstag! (Vllt gabs ein Enduro, oder einen Freeride-Bock?  )


gestern kam die berechtigte Frage auf, was aus den "weiten" Bike-Jerseys geworden ist. Erst einmal entschuldigt, dass ich bisher noch nichts reingeschrieben habe, habs schlichtweg vergessen..
Zum Inhalt der Telefonate: Owayo macht nur Enge Radsport-Trikots, also genau die Sorte, die wir bereits haben. Habe dann noch etwas gesucht und nur einen Anbieter für weite Jerseys gefunden, bei dem man selbst welche gestalten kann. Nach telefonischer Rücksprache wurde mir aber erklärt, dass man lediglich aus vorhandenen Designs wählen, diese etwas abändern und die Farben aussuchen kann um sie "an bereits vorhandene Racing-Hosen anzupassen"....das gefällt mir ehrlich gesagt nicht. Wie ist euer Stimmungsbild dazu? 
(http://www.esjod.de/downhill-trikots.html) das wäre die Seite dazu. Ich habe gelesen, dass da steht "frei gestaltbar, aber scheinbar müsste es richtig heißen "völlig frei gestaltbar innerhalb enger Grenzen" 

Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (1. Februar 2013)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> Andree, auch von mir alles alles Liebe und Gute zum Geburtstag! (Vllt gabs ein Enduro, oder einen Freeride-Bock?  )
> 
> 
> gestern kam die berechtigte Frage auf, was aus den "weiten" Bike-Jerseys geworden ist. Erst einmal entschuldigt, dass ich bisher noch nichts reingeschrieben habe, habs schlichtweg vergessen..
> ...



...vielleicht mal im Jäger- und Försterversand gucken. Die haben bestimmt auch was mit Wildschweinen, die vom Nobby Nic gezeichnet sind...


----------



## "Joker" (1. Februar 2013)

Alles Jute zum Geburtstag, Andree - lass krachen heute


----------



## Schoberson (2. Februar 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche, aber ganz ehrlich, in meinem alter will man fürs noch älterwerden gar nicht mehr beglückwünscht werden. Aber gut, wieder ein Jahr der Rente näher gekommen.

@ Chris
Vielen Dank fürs Trikotengagement. Für mich auch gerne etwas weiter geschnitten, besonders im Bauchbereich und Euch viel Spaß morgen in den Habes.

Gruß Andree


----------



## paradox (2. Februar 2013)

Trikots, lese ich hier was von Sachsenwaldtrikots?

Wünsche euch allen ein schönes WE, bin ab kommenden Do wieder am Start!

Gruß

Chris


----------



## plattsnacker (4. Februar 2013)

Tommessen schrieb:


> Moinsen die Herren,
> Eigentlich wollt ich mir ein neuen Radcomputer zulegen.Oder alternativ ein Paar Talers oben drauf legen und ein Navi zu kofen!!! Jetz wollt ich mal aus euren Erfahrungen in bezÃ¼glich  der Navigation schÃ¶pfen. Welches Model benutzt ihr,funktioniert das auswerten der Daten einfach? MuÃ man noch in Karten investieren? Die Halterung sollte schon ordentliche SchlÃ¤ge einstecken kÃ¶nnen.  EinigermaÃen bezahlbar wÃ¤r nich schlecht. Wenn nix gÃ¼nstigeres bei rum kÃ¼mmt, wÃ¤re das Garmin Edge 500 schwarz-rot Bundle mein Favorit. Thanks im voraus.
> 
> @ Marco ich werd wohl durchkommen



Hi Thomas,

FYI:   Heute als "Tagesartikel" bei H&S das Edge 800 incl. zwei Halterungen fÃ¼r 279â¬

Vorteil (aber evtl. auch Nachteil im urlaub etc.) ggÃ¼. dem eTrex30:  integrierter LI-Akku mit NetzladegerÃ¤t ( im Gegensatz zu Mignon-Akkubetrieb beim eTrex )

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## Tommessen (4. Februar 2013)

Moin Chrischan,das Angebot muß ich mir genauer anschauen. Thanks


----------



## Tommessen (5. Februar 2013)

Moinsen, hab gestern das Edge 800 bei Bike-Discount bestellt, da ich noch ein Gutschein rumliegen hatte,paßte es gut mit dem Tagesangebot. Dank nochmal für die Tipps.   

                  Gruß Thomas


----------



## plattsnacker (5. Februar 2013)

Tommessen schrieb:


> Moinsen, hab gestern das Edge 800 bei Bike-Discount bestellt, da ich noch ein Gutschein rumliegen hatte,paßte es gut mit dem Tagesangebot. Dank nochmal für die Tipps.
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Gern 

Dann bis Donnerstag , 20 Uhr. 

Du guidest  


Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## Schoberson (10. Februar 2013)

Guten Abendsen,

Schneidi ist nächste Woche ein paar Tage zu Besuch und würde gern ne Runde mit uns drehen. Geplant ist am Donnerstag der NR und evtl. spontan am Freitag oder WE noch eine Tour. 
Würde mich freuen wenn sich noch ein paar Leuts einklinken.

Bis dennsen, Andree

P.S.: Wie wars heute in den Habes und.....Drei Monate noch!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (10. Februar 2013)

Ah Shit. Habe am Do meinen 30.Geb und wir sind essen. Schade ich wollte und würde gerne mal mit Schneidi ne Runde drehen. Wenn meine Eltern nicht kommen bin ich dabei!


----------



## paradox (10. Februar 2013)

Am We wäre ich dabei.


----------



## gnss (10. Februar 2013)

Bringt er dir das Nicolai? Ich muß trainieren! Do traillastig, am Wochenende würden sich Habes mit allen Leckerlis anbieten.


----------



## Schoberson (10. Februar 2013)

gnss schrieb:


> Bringt er dir das Nicolai? Ich muß trainieren! Do traillastig, am Wochenende würden sich Habes mit allen Leckerlis anbieten.


Nee, wohl nicht. Ist auch nicht schlimm, hat ja keine Gangschaltung;-). Er bringt aber sein neues Arbeitsgerät mit.  

Habes würde sich schon anbieten, hättest Du Zeit und Lust zu guiden? Aber wie gesagt, ich weiß noch nicht wie die Planung aussieht. Die Frauen wollen shoppen und das kann bekanntlich dauern.... :-(

@ Chris
Dann kommen wir einfach nach dem NR zu Dir!!!! So ein Geburtstag muss gefeiert werden!!! Ist Deine Schnodderseuche geheilt?


----------



## gnss (11. Februar 2013)

Irgendwann am Wochenende passt.


----------



## Spacetime (11. Februar 2013)

bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeeKay82 (11. Februar 2013)

Mahlzeit die Herren!
 @Andree: Chris, Phil&Ich wollten Donnerstag ne keline Runde in der Fischbeker Heide drehen. Wir haben so ab 18 Uhr gedacht. Willst Du und Schneidi und der Rest sich uns nicht anschließen zu nem kleinen Nightride in der Heide?


----------



## Schoberson (11. Februar 2013)

TeeKay82 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit die Herren!
> @Andree: Chris, Phil&Ich wollten Donnerstag ne keline Runde in der Fischbeker Heide drehen. Wir haben so ab 18 Uhr gedacht. Willst Du und Schneidi und der Rest sich uns nicht anschließen zu nem kleinen Nightride in der Heide?


Hey, vielen Dank für das Angebot, es passt zeitlich bei mir leider nicht. Aber wenn ihr Donnerstagabend mal wieder auf den "B-trails" wildern wollt, würd es mich schon freuen.


----------



## TeeKay82 (11. Februar 2013)

Also Donnerstagabend NR Treff am Bahnhof?


----------



## Schoberson (11. Februar 2013)

Feines Ding. Wenn Herr Plattsnacker den Treffpunkt nicht noch verlegen will, treffen wir uns am Do. um 20:00Uhr am Bahnhof. Der Termin ist auch im LMB abgeheftet.


----------



## "Joker" (11. Februar 2013)

Dann sind wir ja endlich mal wieder (fast) alle zusammen unterwegs - ich freue mich schon


----------



## plattsnacker (11. Februar 2013)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Feines Ding. Wenn Herr Plattsnacker den Treffpunkt nicht noch verlegen will, treffen wir uns am Do. um 20:00Uhr am Bahnhof. Der Termin ist auch im LMB abgeheftet.



...will er nicht. Es sei denn, das Geburtstagskind macht einen ToH draus, z.B. mit Fegen vor der Bergedorfer Kirche ( ggü. Blockhaus ), da er ja 30 wird und vermutlich unverheiratet ist ??????? 

Bleiben wir erstmal wie gehabt bei 20 Uhr S-Bahn Reinbek, wie "immer". 

Gruss
Christian


----------



## Drahtesel89 (11. Februar 2013)

ich bin dann auch "wie immer"  am Donnerstag dabei  wird sicher fetzig!


----------



## Gaudi (11. Februar 2013)

Ich denke, ich bin am Donnerstag auch endlich mal wieder dabei, vorausgesetzt das Wetter spielt halbwegs mit.
Gruß Gerrit


----------



## Medi-HH (11. Februar 2013)

Ich bin Donnerstag leider in München. Aber am Wochenende wäre ich dabei!


----------



## TeeKay82 (12. Februar 2013)

HallÃ¶le,

hat evtl. jemand interesse an meiner Avid Elixir CR 2011 Bremsanlage in weiÃ?

Ist komplett abzugeben mit 2x 185er Scheiben. Die hinteren BremsbelÃ¤ge wurde vor knapp 2 Monaten gewechselt und ich habe noch 1x original verpackt hier rumliegen. Gibt es ebenfalls dazu.

Der Neupreis liegt bei ca. 180â¬. Siehe :

http://www.bikediscount.com/ItemDetail.aspx?culture=de-DE&ig3=Bremsen&ig2=Scheibenbremsen&ig1=Avid+Scheibenbremsen&desc1=Avid+Elixir+CR+wei%C3%9F&ig3id=11&ig2id=58&ig1id=258&iid=8391&mi=0&hasv=1&webi=0&pr=0

Ich gebe sie plus den OVP BelÃ¤gen fÃ¼r 100â¬ ab. Bei Interesse einfach eine PN an mich.

Merci!

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (12. Februar 2013)

TeeKay82 schrieb:


> Hallöle,
> 
> hat evtl. jemand interesse an meiner Avid Elixir CR 2011 Bremsanlage in weiß?
> 
> ...



Hi Tom,

wir sprachen ja bereits kürzlich drüber...
Um nicht noch ein weiteres Bleeding-Set zu benötigen, bleibe ich mal meiner Formula (MTB) bzw. SLX (TrekkingBike) treu. 

Viel Erfolg
Chrischan


----------



## paradox (13. Februar 2013)

Moin Jungs, bin am Do nicht dabei, am WE.
Schickt mir bitte mal wann ihr fahrt, 

Grüße


----------



## JanT (13. Februar 2013)

Moin, moin. Schneidi in HH, das ist ja mal grandios. Das kann ich mir nicht entgehen lassen. Bin morgen dabei.

Bis dann, JanT


----------



## Drahtesel89 (14. Februar 2013)

Hey Mr Paradox, alles Gute zum Geburtstag!! Lass dich feiern und genieß die letzten Tage....(Stichwort 30. Geburtstag  ) 

Grüße, Christoph


----------



## "Joker" (14. Februar 2013)

Wie recht Christoph hat, alles gute zum Geburtstag, lass die Wände wackeln heute


----------



## Schoberson (15. Februar 2013)

Moin Chris,

auch von mir alles Gute nachträglich. Essengehen war wohl doch die bessere Wahl, jedenfalls habe ich es bei letzten sehr, sehr laaaaaaaangen Flachetappe gedacht.:-( Obwohl der Abschnitt davor echt Spaß gemacht hat

Mein Fahrplan sieht folgendermaßen aus:
- Fr. oder Sa. eine Technikrunde mit Schneidi (sage rechtzeitig Bescheid)
- So. evtl. eine zweistündige (MEHR NICHT!!!!) Tour mit den Chaoten durch die Habes


----------



## Drahtesel89 (15. Februar 2013)

mal ne Frage an alle Garmin Nutzer. zeichnet euer Gerät die Tracks auch als .fit auf? Und wenn ja, welches Programm nutzt ihr, um die Daten auf den PC/Mac zu importieren? Ich wollt das Garmin Trainings-Center nutzen-ging net, Garmin Base Camp-ging net... Wie schaut ihr euch die Tracks im Nachhinein an bzw erstellt und ändert Tracks?

Danke, Christoph
  @Andree und Phil: Sonntag ist bei mir im Moment sehr unsicher..hänge meinem Lernplan für Montag hinterher...


Edit. Habs hinbekommen die .fit Datein ins Garmin Basecamp zu laden..


----------



## gnss (15. Februar 2013)

Garmins zeichnen die die Tracks als gpx auf, ältere Edge Geräte eventuell als tcx. Fit Dateien können z.B. mit gpsbabel nach gpx konvertiert werden.


----------



## Drahtesel89 (15. Februar 2013)

die neuen Garmin Modelle (Bspw. Edge 800) zeichnen in .fit auf, da es wesentlich kompakter ist und mehr Ortspunkte setzt als die gpx Dateien. Ums Umwandeln wollte ich eigentlich herum kommen, weil die gpx Dateien, welche man aus den .fit Dateien erzeugt wohl riesig groß werden...

Leider hat Garmin zwar die neuen Modelle mit dem neuen Format (.fit) ausgestattet, die Basecamp Version im Importieren-Modus jedoch nicht auf .fit ergänzt. Habe ich vorhin gelesen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (15. Februar 2013)

Moin Jungs, danke für die Glückwünsche.  Ich habe am Sonntag wieder Zeit. Freu mich


----------



## gnss (15. Februar 2013)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> die neuen Garmin Modelle (Bspw. Edge 800) zeichnen in .fit auf, da es wesentlich kompakter ist und mehr Ortspunkte setzt als die gpx Dateien. Ums Umwandeln wollte ich eigentlich herum kommen, weil die gpx Dateien, welche man aus den .fit Dateien erzeugt wohl riesig groß werden...


Wieviele Punkte gesetzt werden kann man einstellen und das Gute an gpx ist, dass es sich um einfache xml Dateien handelt, die einfach zu lesen und zu verarbeiten sind. Warum Garmin unbedingt das 3000. Format für GPS-Daten schafft muß man nicht verstehen.


----------



## plattsnacker (15. Februar 2013)

Hi Jungs,

hier die Eckdaten der "kleinen Runde" von gestern:

Dauer 	03:15:00 h
Distanz 	41,90 km
km/h (Mittel) 	12.89 km/h
km/h (Maximum) 	53 km/h
Höhenmeter 	677 hm 


Bin immer noch platt...


Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## Drahtesel89 (15. Februar 2013)

gnss schrieb:


> Wieviele Punkte gesetzt werden kann man einstellen und das Gute an gpx ist, dass es sich um einfache xml Dateien handelt, die einfach zu lesen und zu verarbeiten sind. Warum Garmin unbedingt das 3000. Format für GPS-Daten schafft muß man nicht verstehen.



ja, je mehr ich mich damit befasse, desto weniger verstehe und mag ich Garmin..immer neue Sachen erfinden, aber nur unzureichend durchsetzen und irgendwie funktioniert es nicht mal im eigenen Software-System, geschweige denn in Verbindung mit Drittanbietern. Ich machs auch einfach mit gpx Dateien...


----------



## paradox (16. Februar 2013)

Avid und Formula haben die selben Anschlüsse an den Entlüftungskits. Fette Runde seit ihr gefahren.


----------



## paradox (17. Februar 2013)

Moin Jungs, 

war echt schick heute! 

Endlich mal wieder auf´m Bock gesessen, wurd ja auch mal wieder zeit.
Wer hätte den Muse auf einen Treff immer am Sonntag gegen 9 Uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel89 (17. Februar 2013)

"Die Verrückten" wie Andree uns so schön nannte, treffen und meist Sonntag 10.00/11.00 für 2-3 Std in der Heide in der Harburger Bergen...du bist hiermit herzlich eingeladen uns beim nächsten Mal zu begleiten


----------



## plattsnacker (18. Februar 2013)

paradox schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> war echt schick heute!
> 
> ...



Hi Chris,

die Escheburger Jungs fahren immer Sonntags um 10 Uhr, falls du was "lokales" suchst.
Wende dich beispielsweise dazu an "JanT"  oder Micha  ( hier, oder im WhatsApp-Chat ).

Gruss aus "KZH"
Chrischan


----------



## Tommessen (18. Februar 2013)

paradox schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> war echt schick heute!
> 
> ...




Tach auch Chris, ich wär wohl beim Sonntach Morgen dabei.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## TeeKay82 (18. Februar 2013)

9 Uhr HaBe`s ist aber echt ne unchristliche Zeit, wenn man bedenkt das ich noch 41 km Autofahrt aufbringen muss. Ich für meinen Teil bleibe dann bei der 11 Uhr - Variante! ;-)


----------



## Schoberson (20. Februar 2013)

paradox schrieb:


> Wer hätte den Muse auf einen Treff immer am Sonntag gegen 9 Uhr?



Moin Chris,

ich denke auch, dass es schwer wird Sonntags einen weiteren festen Treffpunkt zu installieren. Des Weiteren gibt es bei Fahrrad Murcks in der Winterzeit um 10:00 Uhr eine mtb-Truppe und eine weitere vom Bikestore um 12:00Uhr am Luisengymnasium. 
Nichtsdestotrotz würde ich mich ab und zu einklinken. 

@ Chrischan: Gute Besserung. Bis evtl. nächsten Do. aufm Bock, vorher werde ich es leider auch nicht mehr schaffen.


----------



## Drahtesel89 (20. Februar 2013)

Wer jetzt denkt "oh cool, ne gruppe von fahrrad murcks" ich kann aus eigener erfahrung sagen- fetzt nicht. Macht euch natürlich gern selbst ein bild. Bevor ich die hervorragenden Sachsenwaldpioniere kennenlernen durfte fuhr ich zu Hardtail-Zeiten dort einmal mit. Die Leute waren irgendwie unfreundlich und ich hatte den Anschein ich wäre nur Balast. Eigentlich bekommt man das Gefühl, da wollen sich nur ein paar Schrauber zum fahren treffen. Zwischendurch hatte einer nen Platten (der war ebenfalls das erste Mal dabei). Niemand hat gewartet und wir waren sonst wo im Wald bei Aumühle und haben uns dann gemeinsam wieder nach Hamburg navigiert, da wir beide gerade erst nach Hamburg gezogen waren. Das war echt kacke und sehr unkollegial..


----------



## Drahtesel89 (20. Februar 2013)

Wer fährt denn morgen Abend eigentlich? Oder wer hat Interesse zu fahren?


----------



## CoreXT (20. Februar 2013)

Super Idee Chris,
Ich währe dabei, zumal ich nächste Woche auch wieder nicht kann.
Kannst du den Termin noch ins LMB stellen?


----------



## Drahtesel89 (20. Februar 2013)

Kann ich machen. Jedoch erst heute Abend, wenn ich zuHause bin. 19.00 od 20.00?


----------



## Drahtesel89 (21. Februar 2013)

Werter Hendrik, liebe Gemeinde,

ich habe so eben einen Termin für heute Abend ins LMB eingetragen (Danke an Chrischan für den Standardtext). Leider weiß ich im Moment noch nicht genau, ob ich selbst heute Abend mitfahren werden. Ich kann mich gerade nur sehr schlecht bewegen, habs gestern glaub ich etwas übertrieben (oder ich werd einfach alt und passe mich euch allen an  )

Ich werde mich im Laufe des tages erneut melden.

Grüße, Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (22. Februar 2013)

Moin Jungs, 

am Sonntag, vor dem Aufstehen, würde ich gerne eine Runde durch den Krähenwald und das Bergedorfer Gehölz.
Wer gerne mitkommen möchte gebe mir bitte Bescheid.
Treffpunkt, Lui Gymnasium in Bergedorf.
Anderer Treffpunkt auf Anfrage.

Ich würde mich freue wenn sich wer anschließen würde.
@ Thomas bist du dabei?

Viele Grüße

Chris


----------



## Tommessen (23. Februar 2013)

Ja Moinsen,
bin dabei Chris 301.
Mit den anderen Schnarchnasen wird datt um die Zeit wohl nix

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Drahtesel89 (25. Februar 2013)

Moin Jungs,

Als kleine Einstimmung auf Braunlage hier ein Video. Dies müsst ihr unbedingt mit Ton sehen, also kurz die Tür schließen, den Chef vertreiben oder die Vorlesung stören 

Viel Spass

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=Zst4qN8EbGk&desktop_uri=/watch?v=Zst4qN8EbGk&gl=DE


----------



## TeeKay82 (25. Februar 2013)

haha...pffffbbbb-..ohhh meine klötzer...großartig!  

Das Video kannte ich schon, aber es amüsierte erneut! ;-)


----------



## paradox (25. Februar 2013)

Oh man(n) was für ein Typ!!!

Der Wurmberg rockt, freue mich auf diesen Sommer wieder den Harz zu harzen


----------



## Schoberson (25. Februar 2013)

Hey Chris,

lustiges Video... von unserem Lehrer. Nach dem Video hat er eine Festanstellung bei Trailtech bekommen Ich glaube da können wir noch ne Menge von lernen, aber nicht wie man radelt;-)

Wie wars den eigentlich auf eurer Endurotour am Samstag? Hatte auf der Rückfahrt von Dresden eine Menge Zeit und habe mal in anderen Foren gewildert und siehe da, die "Verrückten" waren wieder unterwegs.


----------



## Drahtesel89 (26. Februar 2013)

aha aha,

wir werden also gestalkt...  Philipp und ich waren in der Nordheide, sind ne kleine Runde um und bis Buchholz mit ein paar Leute aus dem Forum geradelt. Neue Kontakte geknüpft und so  Aber von Endurotour kann man nur bedingt reden. Gab auch nur 2 kleine Stellen zum springen.

Diesen Donnerstag muss ich mich berufsbedingt vom NR abmelden.


----------



## plattsnacker (27. Februar 2013)

Hi Jungs,

die aktuelle Grippewelle zwingt mich auch diese Woche noch zu pausieren.
Also den NR-LMB-Termin bitte jemand anderes übernehmen...

Hoffe, nächste Woche ist dann alles wieder wie gehabt.

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## Schoberson (27. Februar 2013)

Hey Chrischan,

immer nich krank? Wenn Du was machst, dann machst es auch gleich richtig!!! Also, weiterhin: gute Besserung.

Wäre prinzipiell am Donnerstag dabei, kann es aber nicht sicher zusagen. Die Arbeit, Arbeit, Pubarbeit... :-(
Wenn jemand verlässlich dabei ist, wäre es klasse wenn er den Termin ins LMB meißelt. 

Gruß vom Stalker ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (27. Februar 2013)

Ja Gute Besserung auch von mir.

Hmm, ich kann erst morgen sagen ob ich dabei bin, 
könnte sicherlich auch eher ne Runde starten.
Wer hätte Muse dazu?


----------



## JanT (28. Februar 2013)

Moin, kann leider diese Woche nicht dabei sein, hoffentlich nächste Woche mal wieder. @Chrischan: Gute Besserung auch von mir!

Bis dann, JanT


----------



## Schoberson (28. Februar 2013)

Tach auch,

bin heute Abend um Acht am Start. Früher geht leider nicht. Würde mich über weitere Mitfahrer freuensen. Termin ist gleich im LMB befestigt. 

@ Sonntagsfahrer
Wollen wir uns um 10:30 Uhr am Lui in B-dorf treffen und dann unterwegs Tommessen aufgabeln?


----------



## Schoberson (28. Februar 2013)

Nabend,
ich war zwar heute Abend alleine unterwegens, aber es hat trotzdem richtig gefetzt. 1,5 Stunden nur den Geesthang von B-dorf nach Börnsen und zurück bearbeitet. Einen kurzen neuen Singletrail entdeckt, dreimal versucht und immer noch nicht komplett geschafft (heisst bei mir aber auch nicht viel) und in Börnsen auch einige schöne neue Abfahrten genommen und ein paarmal den Wurzelweg runter, also richtig rum gefahren
So genug geschwärmt. Ich fahre deswegen morgen gleich nochmal. Wer Bock hat mitzukommen, kann morgen um 18:00Uhr am Lui sein. Fahre wieder so 1,5 Stunden.

Rein haun, Andree


----------



## gnss (2. März 2013)

Wird jetzt am sonntag um 1030 gefahren?


----------



## plattsnacker (2. März 2013)

gnss schrieb:


> Wird jetzt am sonntag um 1030 gefahren?


Hi Martin,  ein Großteil der Kommunikation, u.a. wegen spontaner Terminabsprachen, findet inzwischen (leider) im "WhatsApp-Group-Chat" der Sachsenwaldpioniere statt. Wenn ich dich da mit reinnehmen soll, schicke mir deine Handynummer (als PN).

AFAIK startet die Tour morgen um 10:30 Uhr am Luisengymnasium.

Gruss + viel Spass
Chrischan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (2. März 2013)

Nabend,
die Tour findet um 10:30 Uhr statt. Geplant ist der Billetrail, dann wieder zurück nach B-dorf und wer Bock und Zeit kann dann noch weiter rocken.

Ich denke auch WhatsApp ist ein wunderbarer Laberchat, aber unsere Tourenverabredungen sollte eher im IBC kommuniziert werden oder jedenfalls wenn die Tour steht, sollte es hier erwähnt werden. Sonst erübrigt sich das Forum der SWP'S ziemlich schnell. 

Recht haste Chrischan und bis bald wieder auf den Trails. Übrigens, dein Nachwuchs sollte bald mehr noch Übungsmöglichkeiten bekommen, also noch ein Grund mehr schnell wieder auf die Beine zukommen.


----------



## Spacetime (4. März 2013)

Moin Leute wir fahren am Dienstag 19:00 ab Buskehre Falkenbergsweg eine kleine Heiderunde


----------



## Tommessen (4. März 2013)

Hey Ho,würd morgen auch fahren wollen. Abends kann ich nich,deswegen bleibt nur morgens oder am Nachmittag. Kümmt wer mit?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Schoberson (4. März 2013)

Guten Tagsen,

habe leider morgen tags- und nachtsüber keine Zeit und wünsche Euch viel Spaß.

Evtl. sieht man sich am Donnerstagabend. 

Bis dennsen, Andree


----------



## Drahtesel89 (6. März 2013)

N'Abend die Herren,

da mich mein Chef dienstlich nun immer später einspannt, muss ich für morgen Abend leider absagen, da ich mich auf einer Konferenz befinde.. :/

Wüschen allen Mitfahrer einen tollen Ride bei hoffentlich tollem Wetter

Christoph


----------



## Schoberson (6. März 2013)

Och menno Chris, dass ist voll fiese von deinem Chef.
Wir sollten uns dafür einsetzen, dass man ein Recht aufs Biken hat und das es der Arbeit vorgezogen werden kann. Irgendwie muss es im Grundgesetz verankert werden.   Ich werde mich mal zur Wahl stellen und werden dann König von Deutschland und dann gibt es nur noch ein Programm: The Dudes of Hazzard vierundzwanzig Stunden lang!!!!


----------



## JanT (6. März 2013)

Moin, 
wie sieht's aus gibt es morgen denn einen NR in Bergedorf und Umgebung?
Bis dann,
JanT


----------



## Schoberson (6. März 2013)

Na logen Jannemann,

20:00Uhr an der Essbahn in Reinbek und sauf nicht mehr soviel bei deiner Dienstreise. Sonst will ich das nächstemal mit ;-)


----------



## JanT (7. März 2013)

Das hört sich doch super an. Naja, so wirklich reinhauen konnte ich dann doch nicht, mein Chef war ja dabei


----------



## Schoberson (7. März 2013)

Feine Alt-Herren-Runde heute Abend, mit lecker Bierchen in Börnsen-City. Hat mir gut gefallen, mehr davon.
Thomas, biste noch einigermaßen nach Hause gekommen oder doch unterwegs fest gefroren?

@ all
Wenn am Wochenende was geht, lasst es mich bitte wissen. Wenn das Wetter nicht allzu besch....en ist, würde ich mich gerne irgendwo einklinken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tommessen (8. März 2013)

Jau,war gut die kleene Runde.Bin gut nach Haus gekommen,hab das Bike noch und meine Unschuld,die Autobahn is im guten Zustand gewesen und dank fürs Bier Hendrik.Wenns Wetter paßt bin ich dabei Andree. Guts Nächtle


----------



## plattsnacker (8. März 2013)

Alter Falter, was geht denn bei Euch ab? 
Wenn ich noch länger nicht als Aufsicht dabei bin, füllt ihr das Bier gleich in die Trinkblase, wat ?
Na wartet, nächste Woche könnte die Aufsicht gaaaanz evtl. wieder dabei sein...  Also gaaanz evtl.

Gruss aus der Liliencronstr. in HH
Chrischan


----------



## CoreXT (8. März 2013)

Ich glaub da kommt bei dir nur der Neid  durch 
Aber das mit dem Bier in der Trickblase ist ne super Idee.
Dann können wir aber nur das Rotlicht einfüllen, damit wir von hinten gesehen werden 
 @Andree und Thomas
War wieder eine schöne Tour mit euch, nicht so hetzig wie Sonntag


----------



## Tommessen (13. März 2013)

Hey Männers,

Hab hier ne kleine kostenlose online Infolektüre für Euch. Das  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 zum lesen unter: http://enduro-mtb.com/magazin/
weisse bescheid 
Hat die schon mal jemand im Zeitungsladen gesehen???

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Schoberson (13. März 2013)

Moin Thomas,

habe gerade mal in der Online-Ausgabe geblättert. Scheint ja ein ganz interessantes Magazin zu sein. Wo es das Heftchen als Printvariante käuflich zu erwerben gibt, wees ich och nich. Bei dem schon recht gut sortierten Zeitungsfachgeschäft am Bahnhof B-dorf habe ich es nicht gesehen. 

@ NR
Habe den Termin für morgen ins LMB gepflanzt. Falls sich noch jemand der illusteren Runde anschließen möchte, möge er sich eintragen oder sonst wo kundtun. Nicht wahr, liebe Whats-Apper!!!

immerschönlockerbleiben, Andree


----------



## Drahtesel89 (13. März 2013)

Ich hab davon schon Ausgabe 1 und 2 gelesen. Ist ziemlich cool. Wenn ich das  in der ersten Ausgabe richtig gelesen habe, solls nur eine Online-Ausgabe sein..


----------



## paradox (13. März 2013)

moin. 

dieses mag gibt es nur als online mag. keine print Ausgabe. 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Schoberson (14. März 2013)

Ist schon gut sich aufzuraffen und ne Runde cruisen. Auch wenns nur kurz war, wars cooooool. 
Allerdings wäre ich nicht böse wenn jemand bitte bald draußen mal die Heizung anstellen könnte. 

@ Hendrik, biste noch gut nach Hause geschlittert?


----------



## CoreXT (15. März 2013)

Jo, hab dann am Geesthang noch ein paar Abfahrten genommen.

War wieder ne schöne Runde, nur halt ohne Bierstop ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tommessen (16. März 2013)

Moin moin, lüppt jetz watt am Weekend????


----------



## Drahtesel89 (16. März 2013)

Moin Thomas, moin Mädels,

Wollen wir heute eine schicke Heide-Runde in den HaBe's drehen? Ich hätt schon Lust. Wer noch??


----------



## Schoberson (16. März 2013)

Ich habe noch Platz im Auto. Falls jemand will, bitte melden.


----------



## plattsnacker (18. März 2013)

Moin Jungs,

den Termin für den weißen Nightride am Donnerstag habe ich ins LMB gestellt 

 @marco: Falls du kommst,  NC-17 

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## CoreXT (18. März 2013)

Hast du den LMB Eintrag auch gespeichert?
Ich kann nichts sehen


----------



## plattsnacker (19. März 2013)

CoreXT schrieb:


> Hast du den LMB Eintrag auch gespeichert?
> Ich kann nichts sehen



Besser ?    Der Eintrag war "ausgeblendet", sorry.


Bis Do
Chrischan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (22. März 2013)

ACHTUNG, ACHTUNG, VOLL WICHTIG UND SO!!!!!

Leider kann ich im Moment nur übers Biken nachdenken. Frau Onkel Doktor hat es mir verboten, aber das wird sich auch bald wieder ändern. Und das Wetter hoffentlich auch!!!!

Ich habe mal wieder Bock auf eine richtig geile Tour mit Euch...  Allen!!!
Und anschließend ein, zwei, drei Lecker Bier in die trockene Kehle schütten.
Ich werde mich um die Tourführung und Trinklokalität kümmern. Ihr müsst einfach nur mitkommen. Alles weitere hier und im LMB

SAVE THE DATE
Start: 20.04.2013 um 15:30 Uhr
Geht irgendwo in oder um Bergedorf los und dort stranden wir auch wieder. Die Tour wird ca. drei Stunden dauern, der Rest ist jedem selbst überlassen. 

Haut rein,
Andree


----------



## paradox (23. März 2013)

Gute Besserung! Wäre am Start.


----------



## CoreXT (23. März 2013)

Auch von mir gute Besserung.
Mit der tour ist ja ne geile Idee, ich wäre auch sofort dabei, nur warum musst du  den Termin auf den Geburtstag von meinem  Sohnemann legen?

Von daher kann ich an dem Tag nicht



Schoberson schrieb:


> ACHTUNG, ACHTUNG, VOLL WICHTIG UND SO!!!!!
> 
> Leider kann ich im Moment nur übers Biken nachdenken. Frau Onkel Doktor hat es mir verboten, aber das wird sich auch bald wieder ändern. Und das Wetter hoffentlich auch!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Schoberson (23. März 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Genesungswünsche. Ist schon fast alles wieder gut. Danke.

@ Hendrik: Ich wollte dir nur einen wichtigen Grund geben um den Geburtstag pünktlich beenden zukönnen;-)

Nochmal zur Tour. Es wird eine gemütliche und gesellige Runde. Würde mich freuen, wenn sich damit auch einige Mitradlabstinentler angesprochen fühlen.


----------



## Tommessen (23. März 2013)

Hey Ondree, auch von mir gute Besserungswünsche. Bei der Tour bin ich bestimmt dabei.(Aber nur wenn das weiße zeug nich mehr rumliegt,man weiß ja nie!!!!)  Schönes sonniges Weekend noch @all.


----------



## "Joker" (23. März 2013)

Der Termin klingt richtig gut, habe ich mir direkt abgespeichert und soeben auch schonmal gutes Wetter bestellt 

Grüße an alle, Marco


----------



## CoreXT (23. März 2013)

Auf gutes Wetter könnt ihr an dem Tag wetten.
Das das war die letzen 7 Jahre so, das kann ich euch beschwören 
Mit dem abkürzen des Geburtstages geht leider auch nicht, die Bande will bei uns schlafen ;-)


----------



## Schoberson (24. März 2013)

CoreXT schrieb:


> Auf gutes Wetter könnt ihr an dem Tag wetten....


Und wenn immer noch Schnee liegt, machen wir ne schöne Schlittenfahrt und trinken Glühwein. Z. Zt. sind übrigens perfekte Bedingungen am Doktorberg. Komplett vereist, sauschnell und mit mittlerweile guten Kickern für eine richtig lange Airtime Gerstern sind schon einige Schlitten zu Bruch gegangen. 
Fürs Biken ist es im Wald im Moment allerdings nix. Das kann man auch mit Spikes komplett vergessen.


----------



## paradox (24. März 2013)

Ja echt scheiss Wetter. Bei mir macht das sich schon bemerkbar, der Bauch wird dicker und die Laune sinkt. Ich will Sommer und kein Schnee mehr.


----------



## Schoberson (25. März 2013)

Fährt jemand am Donnerstagabend? Wenn das Wetter einigermaßen ist, wäre ich dabei. Wenns zu bescheiden ist, will ich lieber noch nichts riskieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Medi-HH (25. März 2013)

Ich wäre Donnerstag auch mal wieder dabei.


----------



## Schoberson (25. März 2013)

Zappalott! Chrischi is back! 
Das ist ja cool.  Wenn das Wetter keine krankmachenden Züge aufweist, bin ich auch definitiv dabei. Den Termin werde ich morgen noch ins LMB kritzeln... Falls mir keiner zuvorkommt;-)


----------



## Schoberson (27. März 2013)

@ Chrischi und andere Nightrider
Ich sage für morgen ab. Es soll wieder schneien und a...hkalt werden. Bin zwar wieder fit und verspüre den natürlichen Bewegungsdrang, aber biken fetzt bei dem Wetter und Bodenverhältnissen einfach nicht.


----------



## plattsnacker (27. März 2013)

Hi Jungs,
ich fahre morgen auch nicht. 

Nächste Woche hoffentlich wieder alles normal und sommerlich warm ;-)

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## Schoberson (28. März 2013)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> ich fahre morgen auch nicht.
> 
> Nächste Woche hoffentlich wieder alles normal und sommerlich warm ;-)
> ...


 Ich werde mir vom Osterhasen ein paar eisfreie Wege wünschen und sehen uns dann nächste Woche beim NR oder die Woche darauf oder noch ne Woche später. Vielleicht wirds zumindest ein schneearmer Sommer


----------



## Tommessen (28. März 2013)

Tach liebe Leut, ein kleines Schmankerl wegen schlecht Wetter und der Motivation wegen. Ob wir dieses Jahr wieder hinkommen??!! Besuchen wir einfach Andree in seinem Urlaub in Willingen    [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbihbKKXlwQ&feature=player_embedded"]The Flowshow - Tibor & Daniel - YouTube[/nomedia]

Gruß und schön Eier suchen am Weekend


----------



## paradox (28. März 2013)

Mein Meinung zum Thema Schnee: "Schnee, du nervst, geh sterben ähmn ich meinte schmelzen."


----------



## Tommessen (29. März 2013)

Hurra es schneit endlich :kotz:


----------



## paradox (29. März 2013)

Es schneit, es schneit, es wurde höchste Zeit, der Frühling lädt zum rodeln ein, darüber freut sicherlich kein Bike, es schneit, es schneit, es wurde höchste Zeit! 

Ich gehe heute mit Feuer in den Wald und mach den Schnee kalt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (29. März 2013)

Tommessen schrieb:


> Tach liebe Leut, ein kleines Schmankerl wegen schlecht Wetter und der Motivation wegen. Ob wir dieses Jahr wieder hinkommen??!! Besuchen wir einfach Andree in seinem Urlaub in Willingen The Flowshow - Tibor & Daniel - YouTube
> 
> Gruß und schön Eier suchen am Weekend



Feines Video. Dann kommt schon richtig Vorfreude auf!!! 

Auch ich wünsche frohe Weihnachten. Bis dann, Andree


----------



## JanT (31. März 2013)

Moin Männer, 31.8. Schierker Endurothon MTB Cup, wer ist dabei?

Bis dann, JanT


----------



## JanT (31. März 2013)

Ach so: Frohe Ostern allerseits!


----------



## Schoberson (2. April 2013)

JanT schrieb:


> Moin Männer, 31.8. Schierker Endurothon MTB Cup, wer ist dabei?
> 
> Bis dann, JanT


Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich am dem Rennen teilnehme, aber für ein Wochenende im Harz bin ich immer zuhaben. Evtl. fahre ich dann nur die Singletrails und spare mir den Rest der Qualen

@ NR
Termin ist für Donnerstag implementiert. Fahre diesmal auch beim dem letzten Dreckswetter.


----------



## Nark (3. April 2013)

Hey Jungs,

Ich würde mich am Donnerstag mal versuchsweise bei euch anschließen wenn das ok ist.

Gruß
Achim


----------



## plattsnacker (3. April 2013)

Nark schrieb:


> Hey Jungs,
> 
> Ich würde mich am Donnerstag mal versuchsweise bei euch anschließen wenn das ok ist.
> 
> ...



Hallo Achim,

wir freuen uns immer über neue Gesichter 

Mit entsprechendem Licht, Helm und MTB sehen wir uns dann morgen zum Start um 20 Uhr in Reinbek, Sophienstr.7 ( am Ende des S-Bahnhofes ) 

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (3. April 2013)

Hallo Achim,

noch ne kurze Ergänzung von mir. Wir bleiben morgen im Umkreis von Reinbek und Bergedorf und können ggf. den Ausgangspunkt recht schnell wieder ansteuern. Also keine Sorge, es wird keiner im Wald zurück gelassen.

Bis dann,
Andree


----------



## Nark (3. April 2013)

Alles klar und danke für dir Rückmeldung Jungs.

Bezüglich Licht, ihr habt als erfahrene Nightrider sicherlich alle fiese Baustrahler am Bike? 

Ich werd mit normalen Licht kommen und meine Fenix Helm-Lampe dabei haben, hoffe das dies ausreicht.

MfG
Achim


----------



## paradox (3. April 2013)

Wenn nicht, du wirst den Weg der Erleuchtung schon finden!


----------



## Schoberson (3. April 2013)

paradox schrieb:


> Wenn nicht, du wirst den Weg der Erleuchtung schon finden!


Hört, hört, welch weise Worte eines Sachsenwaldpoetens. 

Bitte mehr davon


----------



## Drahtesel89 (10. April 2013)

um hier mal wieder etwas Leben reinzubringen...

Moin,

falls sich Schrauber unter euch befinden, welche sich in Zukunft ein bisschen Geld mittels eines "Minijobs" dazuverdienen mÃ¶chten, dann mÃ¶gen sie sich gern bei mir melden.

ein paar Details:

-es handelt sich um eine Anstellung auf 400â¬ Basis im Zeitraum vom 01.Juni 2013 bis 31. August 2013

-die Arbeitsstelle befindet sich in Hamburg Bergedorf

-die Arbeitszeiten sind flexibel (meist morgens oder abends und nach Absprache frei regelbar)

-es wird keine Zweirad-Mechaniker-Ausbildung vorausgesetzt, sondern lediglich eine gewisse Vorkenntnis im Bereich Schrauben an TrekkingrÃ¤dern oder sogar E-Bikes

Bei Interesse meldet euch gern bei mir, dann gebe ich weitere Details bzw. vermittle euch zum Arbeitgeber.

Beste GrÃ¼Ãe Christoph


----------



## Schoberson (10. April 2013)

Oh ja Chris, gähnende Leere hier. 

Da sich meine Radkenntnisse lediglich aufs Luftaufpumpen beschränken, bleibe ich besser bei meinem jetzigen Job.... als schlechter Guide beim NIghtride. Evtl. haben aber trotzdem noch ein paar mehr Leute Bock morgen mitzuradeln.

Munter bleiben, Andree


----------



## plattsnacker (11. April 2013)

Hi Jungs,

der Niederschlag ist nicht mehr weiß, dafür wird's bald heiß !!

Also, lasst Andree und mich heute Abend mal nicht allein mit den Wildschweinen kämpfen...

 @Achim:
Der Schnee ist jetzt auch bei uns weg. Kannst gern wieder mitfahren 


Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## Schoberson (12. April 2013)

Waren gestern mal wieder am Geesthang unterwegs und mussten feststellen, dass der natürliche Feind des Mountainbikers wieder gewütet hat. Der gemeine Forstarbeiter an sich, ist ja kein schlechter Mensch, aber das er die Bäume auf dem Weg liegen lässt geht gar nicht. Selbst das schöne Wurzelstück bei Börnsen ist komplett unfahrbar!


----------



## Nark (12. April 2013)

Hey Jungs, 

Beim nächsten Termin bin ich gern wieder dabei 

Gruß
Achim


----------



## Schoberson (13. April 2013)

Moinsen Achim,

am Donnerstag wird wieder ein Nightride stattfinden. Wie gehabt, in Reinbek um Acht Uhr. Den Termin stelle ich noch ins LMB.

Übrigens, am 20.04. (Samstag, HH-Bergedorf um 15:30Uhr) wollen wir noch eine Tour starten. Erst fahren und dann noch ein, zwei Bier einatmen.  Termin steht schon im LMB. 

Bis dennsen, Andree


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tommessen (13. April 2013)

Hey hey, Phil hat in der Interessengemeinschaft wegen Ablauf/Planug des Harz Weekends gepostet.Weisse beschaid


----------



## Schoberson (14. April 2013)

Habe auch noch meinen Senf zum Bikekurs in die IG geschrieben. Die Wackelkanidaten sollten sich dann auch so langsam entscheiden, damit ich sie bei trailtech nachmelden kann und wir Fahrgemeinschaften bilden können.

Phil: Wie war's in deiner zweiten Heimat?


----------



## JanT (14. April 2013)

Moin, moin,
wie sieht's bei Euch eigentlich Dienstag aus, wäre jemand bei einem Nightride dabei? So ab 20h?

Viele Grüße
JanT


----------



## Medi-HH (14. April 2013)

Ich wäre vielleicht dabei. Wo willst du fahren?


----------



## Tommessen (15. April 2013)

Moin Jan,wenn um 19Uhr gestarte wird,wäre ich regelmäßig dabei.Frühaufsteher. Morgen kann ich leider nich.             
   Gruß Thomas


----------



## JanT (15. April 2013)

@Medi-HH: Ich müsste im Raum Bergedorf, Börnsen und Escheburg bleiben, da ich Bereitschaft habe und eventuell dann schnell nach Hause muss...

 @Thomas: Schade, 19h schaffe ich als Spätauftsteher nicht ;-)


----------



## JanT (15. April 2013)

@Schoberson: Kann Samstag leider nicht, oder kann ich auch meine Kinder mitnehmen, müssten dann halt immer mal zum Stöcker und Steine sammeln anhalten. Cool wäre auch wenn wir dann an einem Spielplatz pausieren könnten


----------



## plattsnacker (15. April 2013)

JanT schrieb:


> Moin, moin,
> wie sieht's bei Euch eigentlich Dienstag aus, wäre jemand bei einem Nightride dabei? So ab 20h?
> 
> Viele Grüße
> JanT



Hi Jan,
wenn's kein Renntempo wird, bin ich evtl. auch dabei...
Klärt sich morgen im Laufe des Tages.

Guck' mal, ob die GK im Bereich der Wurzeltreppe schon wieder fahrbar ist, oder ob die Holzarbeiter noch wüten...

Sonst bietet sich evtl. der Billetrail im Sachsenwald an.


 @Andree bez. 20.04. -->   Ich kann leider nicht. Am Oortkatensee ist Beach Festival. 

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## rockriderSH (15. April 2013)

Moin,

die Bäume an der Wurzeltreppe liegen immer noch kreuz und quer !

Tragen war gestern also noch angesagt. Hohe Stolpergefahr !

Gruß

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (15. April 2013)

Ich glaube es ja gar nicht. Ein Lebenszeichen vom SWP-Gründer!!!
Wann Du bist Du denn mal wieder dabei?

Gruß, Andree


----------



## rockriderSH (15. April 2013)

Tja....

wird jetzt abends ja bald wieder länger hell sein. Dann werde ich auch wieder aufschlagen denke ich. Zur Zeit bin ich beruflich etwas eingespannt und eigentlich den ganzen April in Südfrankreich in Projekten unterwegs. Gegen die Winterspeckanlagerung muss auch noch stark gekämpft werden. Naja, bin gestern das erste Mal unterwegs gewesen.

Gruß

Olli


----------



## Drahtesel89 (15. April 2013)

Ich hätt morgen Abend auch Lust, da ich Donnerstag keine Zeit habe. Wann und wo starten wir? Wie weit, wohin, wer kommt mit? 

Christoph


----------



## plattsnacker (15. April 2013)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> die Bäume an der Wurzeltreppe liegen immer noch kreuz und quer !
> 
> ...



Der heimliche Sonntagsfahrer 

Ist aber nett von dir, das du die Bäume gestern weggetragen hast


----------



## plattsnacker (15. April 2013)

Hi Jungs,

noch jemand Bedarf ?  ->  http://www.amazon.de/Ortlieb-Trinkschlauch-Wasserbeh%C3%A4lter-Adapter-PET-Flaschen/dp/B009E6UTW0

Werde mir diesen Artikel morgen bestellen. Wer Versandkosten sparen möchte, meldet sich bis Di 15 Uhr hier.

Gruß
Chrischan

--------------

Bestellung hat sich erledigt. Artikel gab es vor Ort bei Motorrad Louis in HH-Süderstr.

Funzt super, z.B. mit den 0.5 Liter PET-Flaschen vom ALDI


----------



## JanT (15. April 2013)

Lasst uns doch morgen um 20h vom bekannten Reinbecker Startplatz starten und dann eine Runde durch den Krähenwald, das Bergedorfer Gehölz und dann Richtung Börnsen/Escheburg fahren.
 @plattsnacker Billetrail ist mir zu weit weg von der Heimat, muss zur Not in einer halben Stunde zu Hause sein... 

Die Bäume können wir ja umfahren. Börnsen/Dahlbeck Schlucht Richtung Kröppelshagen war so weit frei.

Ich stelle heute abend mal ein Termin in LSB ein.

Bis dann, JanT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel89 (15. April 2013)

Läuft!


----------



## Medi-HH (15. April 2013)

Bin morgen auch dabei!


----------



## JanT (15. April 2013)

Schön, dass ich nicht alleine fahren muss  Der @CoreXT wollte eventuell auch noch mitkommen.  Termin steht in LMB.

Bis dann


----------



## Drahtesel89 (16. April 2013)

Sry Jungs. Nachdem ich gestern schön in kurzer Hose und kurzen SW Trikot gefahren bin, hab ich heute die Schnodderseuche und lauf mit Schal rum..werde heut Abend nicht mit fahren :/


----------



## Schoberson (16. April 2013)

Moin auch,

aus den Nightride am Donnerstag wird nun ein Dayride. Ich habe den Termin auf 18:00Uhr vorgezogen. "Anmeldungen" lagen ja noch nicht vor. Nächste Woche dann wieder um 20:00Uhr!

Viel Spaß euch heute Abend. Andree


----------



## plattsnacker (16. April 2013)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> Sry Jungs. Nachdem ich gestern schön in kurzer Hose und kurzen SW Trikot gefahren bin, hab ich heute die Schnodderseuche und lauf mit Schal rum..werde heut Abend nicht mit fahren :/


Also am SW-Trikot wird es nicht gelegen haben. Das hatte gestern auch an. Allerdings dann doch noch die Weste übergeschmissen...

Gute Besserung !   Oder sind's die Pollen ?


----------



## Drahtesel89 (16. April 2013)

Danke für die Wünsche...ich hatte keine Weste drüber, aber vllt lags auch am Schnitt von 34km/h und dem Wind am Deich..aber es war so geil, das ist ne kurze Erkältung wert


----------



## Schoberson (16. April 2013)

Schaut mal bitte in die IG!!!!


----------



## JanT (16. April 2013)

@Drahtesel89 Gute Besserung auch von mir!


----------



## Drahtesel89 (17. April 2013)

Bei den ganzen Turbulenzen in der IG...

Wann, wo, wie lange etc. fahren wir denn nun am Samstag unsere Tour? Schon Ideen oder Pläne geschmiedet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (17. April 2013)

Hey Chris, wieder fit? Wo und wie lange wir fahren wollte ich es etwas vom Wetter abhängig machen. 
Hatte gedacht schön gemütlich an der Geestkante entlang. Treffpunkt ist in HH am Lui. um 15:30 Uhr. Dauer ca. zwei bis drei Stunden und wenn wir Bock haben, noch irgendwo ein Bier in den Hals schütten. Achso, steht auch sonst alles im LMB.


----------



## Drahtesel89 (17. April 2013)

Jo ich denk bis Samstag darf ich wieder fahren. 15.30 am Lui klingt gut. Und ein Bier im Anschluss klingt noch besser. Wo wollen wir denn dann stinkend und schwitzend einkehren? Oder wollen wir irgendwo in der Natur ein, zwei Bier aus dem Rucksack trinken? (Irgendwie auch keine super Idee)


----------



## Schoberson (18. April 2013)

Ich denke, dass wir uns in Bergedorf in einen Biergarten setzen. Wetter soll ja einigermaßen werden.


----------



## Drahtesel89 (18. April 2013)




----------



## Schoberson (18. April 2013)

Hendrik, Martin, Achim! Ich muss jetzt echt mal was los werden.........

DAS WAR HEUTE EINE RICHTIG COOLE TOUR!!!


----------



## gnss (18. April 2013)

Fand ich auch super, nächstes mal mit Laubsauger?


----------



## Nark (19. April 2013)

war wirklich klasse, danke nochmal an alle


----------



## plattsnacker (19. April 2013)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Hendrik, Martin, Achim! Ich muss jetzt echt mal was los werden.........
> 
> DAS WAR HEUTE EINE RICHTIG COOLE TOUR!!!



...neugierig !

Wo ging's lang ?  GK wieder frei ?

GPX !  ??


----------



## Schoberson (19. April 2013)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> ...neugierig !
> 
> Wo ging's lang ?  GK wieder frei ?
> 
> GPX !  ??


Moin Chrischan,

die Geestkante ist teilweise noch mit Baumabschnitten übersät, aber teilweise ist es auch interessant drüber, drumherum oder we auch immer zu zirkeln. Hat manchmal eher Trailcharakter als der eine XC-Tour. Was besonders cool war der Trail auf der anderen Seite der Dahlbeckschlucht. Hier müsste mal gefegt werden und dann ist es ein endgeiler Weg den man auch perfekt in unsere Touren integrieren kann und die Runde irgendwie "rund" macht, wenn man dann z.B. auf der anderen Seite wieder zurück fährt. 

Freu Dich auf den Nightride, den Weg werden wir mit Sicherheit öfter einbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eni74 (19. April 2013)

Moin zusammen,
ich bin neu hier im Forum und auch recht neu auf dem Bike unterwegs.. bin M, 38 Jahre ALT und suche nach Mitfahrern im Raum Bergedorf (komme selbst aus Oststeinbek). Vielleicht gibt es ja welche die nicht so die Konditionswunder sind und die ich dann nicht aufhalte  also so einen 34er schnitt wie oben schaffe ich mit Motorrad aber nicht mit dem MTB. kann mir kurz jemand sagen was LMB und IG ist? habe das hier gelesen aber kann es nicht zuordnen

Danke und Gruß 
Eni


----------



## Schoberson (19. April 2013)

Moin Eni,

bei den Voraussetzungen bist Du bei uns genau richtig. Geschwindigkeit wird bei uns auch eher klein geschrieben, was zählt ist der Spaß auf der Tour. Natürlich erwarten wir keine Höchstleistungen von neuen Mitfahrern und wenn die Kraft nicht ausreicht, wird gewartet oder die Gruppe teilt sich. Also, alles keine Gründe nicht mitzukommen und würde uns freunen wenn Du mitkommst. 

LMB = Last Minute Biking  In der Rubrik Fahrgemeinschaften zu finden. Hier veröffentlichen wir die Termine und verabreden uns.

Alle Dinge die nicht für die Öffentlichkeit bestimmt sind, werden in der IG = Interessengemeinschaft Sachsenwaldpioniere besprochen. Dazu müsstest Du dich vom Kollegen Plattsnacker freischalten lassen. 

Wenn Du am Samstag Zeit und Lust hast, kannst Du gerne mitkommen. Treffpunkt in Hamburg-Bergedorf. Findes Du auch im LMB (weißt jetzt ja was es ist ) 

Gruß Andree


----------



## plattsnacker (19. April 2013)

Eni74 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> ich bin neu hier im Forum und auch recht neu auf dem Bike unterwegs.. bin M, 38 Jahre ALT und suche nach Mitfahrern im Raum Bergedorf (komme selbst aus Oststeinbek). Vielleicht gibt es ja welche die nicht so die Konditionswunder sind und die ich dann nicht aufhalte  also so einen 34er schnitt wie oben schaffe ich mit Motorrad aber nicht mit dem MTB. kann mir kurz jemand sagen was LMB und IG ist? habe das hier gelesen aber kann es nicht zuordnen
> 
> Danke und Gruß
> Eni



Hallo Eni,

habe Dich für unsere IG eingeladen/freigeschaltet.

Der 34er Schnitt war (vermutlich) mit dem Dackelschneider auf Asphalt 

Stimmt's Christoph ?  

*
@all:
*
Wünsche allen viel Spaß am Samstag !  
Ich treibe mich hier rum:  www.windsurfing-hamburg.de -->  Beach Festival ( am Oortkatensee )

Vielleicht pausiert ja ein Dackelschneider dort, und erholt sich vom 34er Schnitt 


Gruß
Christian


----------



## Eni74 (19. April 2013)

Vielen Danke @ Schoberson für die ausführliche Erklärung (und trotzdem habe ich Forum Noob wie doof LMB gesucht bis ich mal oben rechts in die Ecke geschaut habe  aber nun hab ich alles gefunden und auch viele Dank an Plattsnacker für die Einladung in die IG.

Ich wollte Samstag am Elbhang fahren aber da ich nun bis 14 Uhr arbeiten darf, werde ich mich hier anhängen und euch aufhalten  Fully Ok? oder lieber mein olles HT?
Bin dann 15:30 vor Ort

freu mich bis dann

Eni


----------



## Schoberson (19. April 2013)

@ Eni:
wir fahren fast alle mit gemütlichen Fullys durch die Gegend, Hardtail ist aber auch i. O. für das was wir fahren. 
Schön, dann bis morgen. 

@ Chrischan:
Bist du das ganze WE dort?


----------



## Drahtesel89 (19. April 2013)

Hallo Eni,

Herzlich willkommen!

Ja die 34 kmh im Schnitt waren mit dem Rennrad  mit dem MTB kann ich nicht so schnell fahren 

Wir sehen uns Samstag

Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel89 (19. April 2013)

Ich glaub ich muss mich für morgen doch abmelden. Meine Seuche ist immer noch nicht soweit weg, dass ich Sage ich lass es drauf ankommen. Würde sehr gerne mitfahren..ich Denk ich Schau mal wie es morgen aussieht und melde mich dann nochmal. Aber damit ihr schonmal vorgewarnt seid, wenn ich doch nicht mitkommen sollte..


----------



## Tommessen (19. April 2013)

Würde auch gern mitkommen,muß ackern und weiß nich wie lang. Wenn ja meld ich mich. Euch guten Durst


----------



## Eni74 (19. April 2013)

Danke Christoph und dir gute Besserung.. vielleicht wirds ja bis morgen was


----------



## Schoberson (19. April 2013)

@ Chris
Gute Besserung. P.S.: Alkohol ist eine prima Medizin!

@ Thomas
Das wäre natürlich geil, sonst kommste einfach zum Biertrinken dazu


----------



## Eni74 (19. April 2013)

WOW, wer von euch hat das Chira Video bei youtube gemacht? was nen geiler Trail.. nu bin ich aber neidisch


----------



## "Joker" (20. April 2013)

So Jungs - ich dünne die Runde dann mal weiter aus und bleibe widerwillig fern  Ich kann mich heute scheinbar doch nicht der Verantwortung entziehen, meinen Nachwuchs zu hüten. Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß und lasst euch nicht wieder volllaufen  

Grüße, Marco

p.s. (macht mir mal ein paar Fotos für FB)


----------



## Drahtesel89 (20. April 2013)

Dafür bin ich 15.30 am LUI! Bis nachher.


----------



## paradox (20. April 2013)

Düst wer nächstes WE in den Deister?
Muss, wenn alles gut geht mein neues Radl standesgemäß mal ausführen!


----------



## Eni74 (20. April 2013)

Deister hört sich gut an  nun mal abwarten wie es heute wird.. wenn ihr zu schnell seid werde ich Deister auf 2014 verschieben. Auch eure Bikepark Aktionen hören sich super für mich an allerdings habe ich da null Erfahrungen aber NICHT bremsen kann ja nicht schwer sein  . Na was ich net kann, kann ich ja noch lernen (vielleicht).
freu mich nun erstmal auf 15:30.
bis denne


----------



## Gaudi (20. April 2013)

Wünsch Euch heute viel Spaß bei der Tour. Wäre gerne dabei will mich aber doch lieber für Morgen (Marathon) schonen. Dann ist auch endlich mal wieder mehr Radfahren bei mir angesagt.
Bis denke.
Gruß Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eni74 (21. April 2013)

Wollte noch nen dickes Danke an die Vier von gestern loswerden... hat mir super Spaß gemacht.

Gruß Eni


----------



## Schoberson (21. April 2013)

@ Eni und die anderen Samstagsfahrer
Jupp, die Runde hat echt gebockt und sollte unbedingt wiederholt werden!

@ Gerrit
Wie ist der Marathon "gelaufen"? Bist Du, wie immer, unter zwei Stunden geblieben?


----------



## Schoberson (21. April 2013)

paradox schrieb:


> Düst wer nächstes WE in den Deister?
> Muss, wenn alles gut geht mein neues Radl standesgemäß mal ausführen!


Wir werden am 11. oder 12.05. für eine Tagestour in den Deister fahren. Schau mal in die IG, da weden wir alles weitere besprechen.


----------



## Tommessen (22. April 2013)

Moin moin @Andree in der IG steht noch nix wegen Deister.Wenn Du noch zwei Plätze frei hast, würden mein Strive und Icke gern mitkommen


----------



## plattsnacker (22. April 2013)

Schoberson schrieb:


> @ Eni:
> wir fahren fast alle mit gemütlichen Fullys durch die Gegend, Hardtail ist aber auch i. O. für das was wir fahren.
> Schön, dann bis morgen.
> 
> ...



War von Sa früh bis So mittags dort. Erste Nacht im WoMo in 2013 und Frühstück draußen in der Sonne...


----------



## Schoberson (22. April 2013)

Wer wäre denn bei bei einer Tagestour am 12.05. in den Deister alles dabei?
Schreibst in die IG.


----------



## Schoberson (22. April 2013)

Tommessen schrieb:


> Moin moin @Andree in der IG steht noch nix wegen Deister.Wenn Du noch zwei Plätze frei hast, würden mein Strive und Icke gern mitkommen


Hi Thomas, ich nehme euch beide mit


----------



## Tommessen (22. April 2013)

Thanks von uns zwei Andree,war mit meinem Strive noch nich da,ma gucken wies wird.....


----------



## Drahtesel89 (22. April 2013)

Thomas das wird geil. Der Deister ist genau das richtige Terrain für dein Strive. Dann ist da endlich mal nicht unterfordert wie im Sachsenwald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (22. April 2013)

Thomas und erzähl deinem Strive das es nun am 22.06. in Braunlage richtig gefordert wird.
Termin ist umgelegt!!!! Also das WE am 22. und 23.06. bitte dick im Kalender anstreichen oder wie die jungen Leute es machen, im Smartphone.


----------



## Eni74 (22. April 2013)

Weil du ja auch schon so alt bist


----------



## Tommessen (23. April 2013)

Jaja Ihr meint bestimmt: das Strive wird endlich gefordert und icke bin überfordert weste
So wirds sein!!


----------



## Drahtesel89 (23. April 2013)

Hab gerade folgendes auf der Facebook-Seite von Braunlage gelesen:

"Am Wochenende startet wieder unsere beliebte Wurmbergseilbahn!
Der Schnee ist nun auch auf 971m Höhe so gut wie verschwunden."

...


----------



## Schoberson (23. April 2013)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> Hab gerade folgendes auf der Facebook-Seite von Braunlage gelesen:
> 
> "Am Wochenende startet wieder unsere beliebte Wurmbergseilbahn!
> Der Schnee ist nun auch auf 971m Höhe so gut wie verschwunden."
> ...



Das schon, aber leider nehmen sie keine Bikes mit:-(


----------



## Drahtesel89 (23. April 2013)

Ahja ok. Aber wir haben das ja nun eh verschoben, also passt ja alles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eni74 (23. April 2013)

Schnief mein Bike steht bei Marcks weil die Gabel sifft  wehe das ist morgen nicht wieder fertig. Am Tele meinten sie erst das die Gabel eingeschickt wird und das es mindestens 2 Wochen dauert


----------



## Tommessen (23. April 2013)

@Eni,ruf bei Pellerito 2Rad-Technik in Geesthacht an:04152/90797555.Welche Gabel haste drin? Bei Fox und RS geht er auf jeden bei. Dauert ca.3Tage. Frag ihn einfach.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Eni74 (24. April 2013)

@Tommessen, hi und danke für deine Hilfe.. als ich persönlich bei Marcks war, waren sie plötzlich ganz freundlich und nach 3 std war mein Bike wieder fertig.. war ja Garantie nach 60 km Laufleistung.. aber trotzdem danke  (Nummer speicher ich mir mal)
Gruß Eni


----------



## plattsnacker (24. April 2013)

Eni74 schrieb:


> @Tommessen, hi und danke für deine Hilfe.. als ich persönlich bei Marcks war, waren sie plötzlich ganz freundlich und nach 3 std war mein Bike wieder fertig.. war ja Garantie nach 60 km Laufleistung.. aber trotzdem danke  (Nummer speicher ich mir mal)
> Gruß Eni


Bei Murcks kommt's immer drauf an, wen man gerade erwischt. War gestern da zur Helmanprobe ( allerdings bestellt dann beim Bike-Discount...  ) .
Nebenan gab's eine "super" Beratung für einen Kinderhelm. Dafür hätten sie jeden Hansel von der Straße holen können... Außer farbliche Vorlieben des Kindes wurde nichts gefragt bzw. beraten. 
An mir gingen diverse Verkäufer vorüber, ohne ihre Hilfe anzubieten. Allein deswegen kaufe ich dort nichts mehr...

In der Zubehörabteilung wurde ich immerhin wahrgenommen.


----------



## plattsnacker (24. April 2013)

Tommessen schrieb:


> @Eni,ruf bei Pellerito 2Rad-Technik in Geesthacht an:04152/90797555.Welche Gabel haste drin? Bei Fox und RS geht er auf jeden bei. Dauert ca.3Tage. Frag ihn einfach.
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Hab den Laden mal in der Interessensgruppe unter Diskussion "Links" / "Local Dealer" aufgenommen. 

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## Drahtesel89 (24. April 2013)

Na Martin, wo warst du sportlich unterwegs? Bist in Bergedorf am alten Güterbahnhof an uns vorbei gefahren. Wir saßen beim Oscar draussen auf der Terasse und haben die beste Pizza Hamburgs gegessen


----------



## gnss (24. April 2013)

Escheburg Pianorunde zur Entspannung nach D.O.D. 
Ich hoffe mit Tiramisu hinterher?


----------



## Drahtesel89 (24. April 2013)

Mousse Au chocolate


----------



## plattsnacker (25. April 2013)

...mal was leckeres für den Nachwuchs: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/04/22/sea-otter-2013-lil-shredder-kinderbikes/

Mal nicht so geizig


----------



## paradox (25. April 2013)

sowas braucht dann unser krümel auch! irgendwann 

Hey Jungs, die Götter meinen es nicht gut mit mir! Mein Bike wird frühestens am Sa fertig.
Also ich könnte also ab So wieder biken gehen!

Nächste Woche bin ich leider nicht da, da wir in Berlin sind.
Aber dann sollte es funzen.
Steht was für SO an?
Hilfe, habe totalen Bike-Entzug!

Was ist mit diesem Fahrtechnikkurs? Bei wem muss ich mich anmelden, wann ist es und was muss man bereitstellen?
Gruß Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tommessen (25. April 2013)

Hey Chris, wir könn ne schöne Sonntach moinsen Runde drehn


----------



## paradox (25. April 2013)

Tommessen schrieb:


> Hey Chris, wir könn ne schöne Sonntach moinsen Runde drehn



Jaaa, das machen wir 
Wieder um neun?
Treffpunkt?


----------



## Tommessen (25. April 2013)

Wieder bei Edeka wie beim letzten mal?
Bin gespannt auf Dein 29er.


----------



## paradox (25. April 2013)

OK, so machen wir das!
Na nicht du bist gespannt, ich bin es noch mehr.
Hat bis jetzt zu viele Nerven gekostet.
Und Zeit!


----------



## Schoberson (25. April 2013)

@ Chris und Thomas. Am Sonntag schaffe ich es nicht, aber wenn ihr regelmäßiger zur Nachtschlafender Zeit fahrt, bin ich bestimmt bald mal dabei. 

@ Nightrider: Feine Tour heute Abend.


----------



## Medi-HH (26. April 2013)

Ich würde mich euch Sonntag gerne anschließen. Wo genau trefft ihr euch?


----------



## paradox (26. April 2013)

@Schoberson und @Medi-HH wann wollt ihr starten? 
 @Tommessen ich würde auch später starten.  Andree und Chris mitnehmen.


----------



## Tommessen (26. April 2013)

Jupp, meinetwegen können wir später starten. Dann laßt uns doch wie beim NR am Bahnhof Reinbek treffen. Das kennt Chrischi auch.


----------



## Schoberson (26. April 2013)

Ich bin diesen Sonntag nicht dabei, aber wenn ihr nochmal Sonntagmorgens fahrt, dann ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MangoHenry (27. April 2013)

Moin, 
ich bin heute mit nem Kumpel zum ersten mal den Geesthang entlang gefahren und dabei ist uns diese schöne kleine Strecke mit den Sprüngen aufgefallen  Da diese offensichtlich erbaut wurde habe ich mal gegooglet und bin auf diesen Zeitungsartikel der Bergedorfer Zeitung gestoßen. Anscheinend gab es um genau diese Strecke schon viele Diskussionen, jedoch war dort kein Schild vonwegen Betreten Verboten oder ähnliches. 
Wisst ihr vielleicht genaueres über die Strecke oder könnt mir sagen was der aktuelle Stand ist?  Ich fände es nämlich schon schön wenn wir Mountainbiker uns so eine Strecke LEGAL anlegen könnten


----------



## MangoHenry (27. April 2013)

http://www.bergedorfer-zeitung.de/g...ossstrecke_im_Stadtwald_an.html?k=1#kommentar


----------



## Medi-HH (27. April 2013)

Wann treffen wir uns morgen?


----------



## paradox (28. April 2013)

Jungs, war wieder Super!


----------



## Tommessen (28. April 2013)

Jupp,war ne schöne Tour, bei schönen Wetter mit kleinem Fahrtechniktraining


----------



## Drahtesel89 (1. Mai 2013)

So Jungs,

Da habt ihr mit euren Ausreden heute ganzschön was verpasst. Seb hat ne nette Rennrad-Tour nord- und südlich der Elbe rausgesucht. 85km und flache 100hm in guten 3Std. Macht nen Schnitt von 28.3kmh. Wir hoffen beim nächsten Mal nicht wieder zu zweit an den Start zu gehen. Seb, danke fürs Guiden und Bereitstellen von ausreichend Windschatten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tommessen (1. Mai 2013)

Hallo,datt is hier ein Mountainbike Forum und kein Dackelschneider Forum


----------



## Schoberson (2. Mai 2013)

MangoHenry schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich bin heute mit nem Kumpel zum ersten mal den Geesthang entlang gefahren und dabei ist uns diese schöne kleine Strecke mit den Sprüngen aufgefallen  Da diese offensichtlich erbaut wurde habe ich mal gegooglet und bin auf diesen Zeitungsartikel der Bergedorfer Zeitung gestoßen. Anscheinend gab es um genau diese Strecke schon viele Diskussionen, jedoch war dort kein Schild vonwegen Betreten Verboten oder ähnliches.
> Wisst ihr vielleicht genaueres über die Strecke oder könnt mir sagen was der aktuelle Stand ist?  Ich fände es nämlich schon schön wenn wir Mountainbiker uns so eine Strecke LEGAL anlegen könnten



Die Strecke ist uns bekannt, allerdings wurde sie nicht von gebaut und wissen auch nicht wer es war. Man hat dort rchtig viel und gute Arbeit investiert, was sich auf jeden Fall lohnt zu erhalten und zu legalisieren. Aber das ist das eigentliche Problem womit alle Steckenbauer zutun haben. Der Weg zu einer offiziellen, genehmigten Strecke ist schwer und dauert unendlich lang. Und kaum ein Biker hat die Lust diesen Weg zu gehen, deshalb wird zum größten Teil irgendwo illegal gebaut. Was auch nicht zielführend ist. 
Falls Du es voran treiben willst, können wir das nur begrüßen und dich unterstützen. Die Initiative wird von uns aber nicht ausgehen, dafür ist unsere Fraktion zu tourenlastig. Support bekommst Du auch z.B. von der DIMB die bei Streckenlegalisierungen behilflich ist oder in anderen hamburger Threads die eher Richtung DH gehen. 
Gruß, Andree


----------



## Gaudi (2. Mai 2013)

Bei der nächsten Dackelschneider-Tour bin ich gerne dabei, wenns zeitlich passt.
Gruß Gerrit


----------



## plattsnacker (2. Mai 2013)

Gaudi schrieb:


> Bei der nächsten Dackelschneider-Tour bin ich gerne dabei, wenns zeitlich passt.
> Gruß Gerrit


Kleiner Routentipp:  Entlang dem Tierheim Süderstr.


----------



## Schoberson (3. Mai 2013)

Tach auch,

ist fürs Wochenende wieder eine Frühschicht geplant oder irgend eine andere biketechnische Aktivität?

@ Nightrider
Nächsten Donnerstag wird der NR wohl nicht stattfinden. Als Ersatz gibt es  wahrscheinlich einen Dayride. 

P.S.:  Die DH-Fraktion hat seit gestern ein neues Mitglied. Herr Plattschnacker ist gestern in halsbrecherischer Weise (mehrmals!!!) den Wurzelweg in Börnsen runter geballert. Respekt!


----------



## plattsnacker (3. Mai 2013)

Danke Danke !!    

Link zum Beweisvideo gibt es aber nur auf gezielte Anfrage 


Verstellbare Sattelstütze ist so gut wie bestellt


----------



## Spacetime (3. Mai 2013)

4.5. Deister dann 5.5. Winterberg Bikepark 

und Ihr ?


----------



## gnss (3. Mai 2013)

3/4/5.5 Harz, keine Parks, nur Trails hacken.


----------



## Tommessen (3. Mai 2013)

Hey Andree, bei würde es vielleicht morgen nach der Arbeit passen ,weiß aber noch wie lang die Arbeit dauert. Wird mich sonst kurzfristig bei Dir melden,wenns recht ist!! Chris ist das Weekend in der Heimat.   
   Gruß Thomas


----------



## Schoberson (3. Mai 2013)

@ Phil und Martin
Viel Spaß in eurer zweiten oder mittlerweile ersten Heimat.

@ Thomas
Das klingt doch gut. Wir könnten am Samstag auch etwas später zu den ....Trails. Dann sieht uns jedenfalls keiner, wenn wir uns wieder nicht trauen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tommessen (3. Mai 2013)

Jupp,son bischen Jumpen wär ma wieder cool,hab die Neubauten noch nich gesehn. Meld mich dann rechtzeitig bei Dir.


----------



## Eni74 (4. Mai 2013)

Moin zusammen, was habt ihr geplant hier in der Umgebung? Börnsen GK? und noch Platz zum mitfahren?

Gruß Eni


----------



## plattsnacker (4. Mai 2013)

Moin !

Auf vielfachen Wunsch die GPX-Datei "NR GK-TECHNIK.zip" analog zur Tour vom Donnerstag jetzt in der Dropbox.

Dies ist die Tour vom 25.4., ist aber, was den Anteil "Dalbekschlucht" angeht, deckungsgleich. Dafür ist eine ziemlich technische Abfahrt (Schleife in GPX) nähe Wurzeltrail dabei 

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## Tommessen (4. Mai 2013)

@Andree,Eni, war ne coole Action heute,vor allem hat sie was gebracht


----------



## Eni74 (4. Mai 2013)

@ Schoberson, Tommessen,
Ja ich danke euch.. war geil und gerne wieder (und so fuhren die Drei mit einem breiten Grinsen nach Hus)


----------



## Tommessen (5. Mai 2013)

Moinsen Männers, hüt Abend inne Glotze auf BR Bayerisches Fernsehen um 21.15 für die Hartgesottenen:
*Der Bike-Bergsteiger: Akrobatik am Abgrund *

  Mountainbiker und Grenzgänger 

Ein Bergauf-Bergab-Team begleitet Harald und drei Freunde beim Bike- Bergsteigen in den Dolomiten.


Viel Spaß   Thomas


----------



## Schoberson (5. Mai 2013)

Tommessen schrieb:


> Moinsen Männers, hüt Abend inne Glotze auf BR Bayerisches Fernsehen um 21.15 für die Hartgesottenen:
> *Der Bike-Bergsteiger: Akrobatik am Abgrund *
> 
> Mountainbiker und Grenzgänger
> ...


Der Film ist in Zusammenarbeit mit dem WOMB-Magazin entstanden. Der Bericht im Heft war schon sehr interessant. Ich finde es immer wieder erstaunlich wie manche Biker ihre Räder beherrschen.


----------



## Schoberson (5. Mai 2013)

Apropos Feiertag und / oder Brückentag nächste Woche. Hat noch jemand Bock auf eine eher traillastige Habestour? Gerne Vormittags.
Bei Interesse mal kurz Bescheid sagen.

Gruß Andree


----------



## TeeKay82 (5. Mai 2013)

Bock schon. Da ich mir den abend vorher jedoch aller voraussicht die kante geben werde, wirds schwierig am vormittag des nächsten tages!;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (5. Mai 2013)

TeeKay82 schrieb:


> Bock schon. Da ich mir den abend vorher jedoch aller voraussicht die kante geben werde, wirds schwierig am vormittag des nächsten tages!;-)


Bockbier, was ?


----------



## Spacetime (5. Mai 2013)

Donnerstag schulenberg


----------



## plattsnacker (5. Mai 2013)

Tommessen schrieb:


> Moinsen Männers, hüt Abend inne Glotze auf BR Bayerisches Fernsehen um 21.15 für die Hartgesottenen:
> *Der Bike-Bergsteiger: Akrobatik am Abgrund *
> 
> Mountainbiker und Grenzgänger
> ...



Sendung verpasst ?

Wenn Upload klappt, ist es ab morgen hier zu finden:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEfM1_MRY-g&feature=youtu.be

Weitere Ausstrahlungstermine:
06. Mai 2013  |  BR  |  03:15 Uhr

Gruß
Chrischan, auf der Suche nach Spitzkehren


----------



## plattsnacker (6. Mai 2013)

*4sale: * 

1x Shimano XTR Schaltwerk (invers, RD-M970-SGS)

2x Shimano XT Schaltwerk (Top-normal, RD-M772-SGS)

alles zu finden in eBay-Kleinanzeigen

Gruß
Chrischan

P.S.  Bikebergsteige-Video ist fertig u. online


----------



## paradox (6. Mai 2013)

cooles Video.  Danke fürs Hochladen.

habe Urlaub und liege jetzt flach.  Das gibt es doch nicht.


----------



## plattsnacker (6. Mai 2013)

paradox schrieb:


> cooles Video.  Danke fürs Hochladen.
> 
> habe Urlaub und liege jetzt flach.  Das gibt es doch nicht.



Was'n los mit Dir ?   Vor'm Job hast du aber einen fitteren Eindruck gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (6. Mai 2013)

Moin auch,

Phil und meine Wenigkeit haben noch etwas zur Deisterfahrt in die IG gekritzelt. Schaut mal rein. 
Auch die Unentschlossenen sollten sich langsam zwecks Bildung von Fahrgemeinschaften entscheiden.

Munter bleiben, Andree

@ Paradox: Gute Besserung. Bekommt Dir die Höhenluft auf dem 29er nicht?


----------



## gnss (6. Mai 2013)

Da könnte durchaus etwas dran sein, liege auch flach. Gute Besserung!


----------



## paradox (6. Mai 2013)

Ach du die Luft ist schon sehr gut, keine Frage aber der Geist ist Willig doch das Fleisch ist schwach.

edit. ebenfalls gute Besserung!


----------



## Schoberson (6. Mai 2013)

Dann werdet doch beide bis Sonntag einfach wieder gesund und könnt es ja nochmal testen. Wenn beide am Montag wieder krank sind lags an den Rädern.


----------



## plattsnacker (7. Mai 2013)

...das Ende der Geschicht:  Fahre ein 29er nicht 


Gute Besserung !


----------



## Schoberson (13. Mai 2013)

Wow, was für ein schöner Biketag im Deister. Hat richtig viel Spaß gemacht. Deswegen nochmal einen fetten Dank an den König und seine Knechte. Geile Streckenauswahl!
Und allen daheimgebliebenen Hamburgern sei gesagt: Ihr habt leider was verpasst!!!!
Kommt nächstesmal (wieder) mit.

Ein Gruß vom immernoch grinsenden Andree


----------



## Eni74 (13. Mai 2013)

Moin Jungs, ja es war absolut geil und danke an alle.

p.s. ich weiß nun warum man vorn das kleine Kettenblatt am Mounti hat ;P


----------



## Spacetime (13. Mai 2013)

Jo war echt klasse! und was für ein Glück mit dem Wetter 

Ich habe einen Ordner mit "Deister 2013" erstellt, kann ja mal jeder sein Kram hochladen. Sollte jemand nicht wissen wo, fragt doch einfach mal kurz in der IG nach. 

Gruß Phil


----------



## Nark (13. Mai 2013)

Hey Jungs,

anbei mal ein paar Impressionen vom Harz-MTB-Urlaub mit meiner Freundin,

mein erstes MTB-Marathon-Event 

http://www.sportident.com/timing/er...781&w=n&sprache=de&bahnauswahl&katsel&art&ref


mfg 
Achim


----------



## Schoberson (13. Mai 2013)

Moin Achim,

schönes Finisherfoto. So müssen Biker nach einer ordentlichen Tour aussehen. War es so matschig oder hat es Dich so oft zerlegt? 
Musst mal bei der nächsten gemeinsamen Ausfahrt erzählen wie es war. 

Sportliche Grüße, Andree


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (13. Mai 2013)

Sehr schön ;-)

Wirklich die selben Klamotten auf Bild 1 und 4 ?

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## gnss (13. Mai 2013)

Hat jemand einen Track vom Deister?


----------



## Schoberson (13. Mai 2013)

gnss schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Track vom Deister?


Nimm nicht die Daten von Air-Drahtesel. Er hat viel mehr Höhenmeter als der Rest


----------



## TeeKay82 (14. Mai 2013)

Hab auch mal ein paar Fotos sowie den GPX -Track zum Deister 2013 Ordner hinzugefügt. Die Fotos sind teilweise von Thomas und Eni...


----------



## Spacetime (14. Mai 2013)

Keine Tracks im Forum plz

Hattet Ihr nicht auch ein paar videos ?


----------



## gnss (14. Mai 2013)

Danke bin versorgt.


----------



## plattsnacker (15. Mai 2013)

Moin Jungs,

LMB-Termin für Donnerstag darf bebucht werden.

Würde mich freuen, auch die lange vermissten Sonntagsfahrer mal wieder zu sehen ;-)


Wo steckt ihr eigentlich alle ? 
(Olli, Jan, Jörg, Lars, Matthias, Dirk, Seb, Ralf, Christian, Nils... )


Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## Schoberson (15. Mai 2013)

Spacetime schrieb:


> Keine Tracks im Forum plz



Ich möchte die Anmerkung des Kollegen Spacetime noch mal kurz aufgreifen. 
Alle Hinweise zu den hidden-trails die gefahren werden, haben in diesem oder anderen öffentlichen Foren nichts zusuchen. Wenn Tourdaten veröffentlich werden, dann bitte nur von Routen auf "offiziellen" Wegen!!!

Ist ja zum Glück noch nicht passiert und sollte auch nicht.


----------



## Schoberson (15. Mai 2013)

Termin für die Frühridetour habe ich ins LMB geworfen. 

Wie Dr. plattshnacker, würde auch ich mich über rege Teilnahme freuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (15. Mai 2013)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Ich möchte die Anmerkung des Kollegen Spacetime noch mal kurz aufgreifen.
> Alle Hinweise zu den hidden-trails die gefahren werden, haben in diesem oder anderen öffentlichen Foren nichts zusuchen. Wenn Tourdaten veröffentlich werden, dann bitte nur von Routen auf "offiziellen" Wegen!!!
> 
> Ist ja zum Glück noch nicht passiert und sollte auch nicht.



Ihr habt ja Recht Jungs 

Habe in der Dropbox den Ordner "GPX" angelegt und ein paar Tracks abgelegt ( ...und aus dem Forum entfernt ).


Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## shbiker (15. Mai 2013)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Moin Chrischan, moin Männers,

ich weiß, ich habe lange kein Lebenszeichen mehr abgegeben. Allerdings hat der Rücken doch noch mehr Ärger bereitet als gedacht. Ein wenig Zeit brauche ich wohl noch. Und mein kleiner Trainingslauf heute hat mir auch auf brutalste Weise gezeigt wo ich im Training stehe: gaaaaaanz unten. Der eingeklemmte Nerv vom vergangenen Herbst ist nun wieder frei, jetzt kommt die "Nacharbeit".  Irgendwann bin ich wieder bei Euch. 

Fahrt bis dahin schön vorsichtig 

Jörg


----------



## Schoberson (15. Mai 2013)

Jörg, alter Rocker,

schön von Dir zuhören. Ich wünsche Dir einen schnellen Heilungsverlauf und mach Dir wegen mangelnder Fitness keine Sorgen. Du hängst uns alle auch noch einbeinig ab. 

Bis bald mal wieder im wilden Osten, Andree


----------



## Drahtesel89 (16. Mai 2013)

Moin Jörg,

klingt gut, dass es dich noch gibt und du bald wieder mit und fahren wirst!

@all: heut abend bin ich leider raus, da ich lang Dienst habe und danach keine Lust mehr mich noch aufs Radl zu setzen 

Phil und ich planen aber eine HaBe's Runde am morgigen Freitag, Termin ist noch net genau besprochen,aber wenn jemand Lust hat, kann er ja gern Vorschläge machen. Uns schwebt eine trail-lastige Heide-HaBe's-Runde vor.

Christoph


----------



## plattsnacker (16. Mai 2013)

@Jörg:

Daumendrücken bez. deines Rückens auch von mir!  Das Problem war mir so die ganzen Monate gar nicht klar...

Also, Rizer-Lenker ran, Dämpfer auf "weich", Sattelstütze runter  und dann sehen wir uns wieder  

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## Drahtesel89 (16. Mai 2013)

folgende Änderung tritt mit sofortiger Wirkung in Kraft:

Morgen keine Trail-Tour in den HaBe's, sondern 16.00 bissel rumspielen im Volkspark. Wer Bock hat, kommt rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flix83 (16. Mai 2013)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> folgende Änderung tritt mit sofortiger Wirkung in Kraft:
> 
> Morgen keine Trail-Tour in den HaBe's, sondern 16.00 bissel rumspielen im Volkspark. Wer Bock hat, kommt rum.



Da wäre ich gern dabei, wo trefft ihr euch?


----------



## Drahtesel89 (16. Mai 2013)

Direkt am volkspark 16.00


----------



## Drahtesel89 (16. Mai 2013)

NansenstraÃe 24Â52
22525â Hamburg
Deutschland


----------



## Drahtesel89 (17. Mai 2013)

Hey Flix83, wir schaffen es heute nicht in den Volkspark. Aber ich denke bei dem Wetter triffst du trotzdem Leute dort.


----------



## plattsnacker (17. Mai 2013)

Don't forget:

Vom 24.5. - 26.5. kommt Canyon nach Hamburg (Roadshow)

Genaueres siehe www.canyon.com


Schöne Pfingsttage und viel Spaß auf den Trails !

Chrischan


----------



## Flix83 (17. Mai 2013)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> Hey Flix83, wir schaffen es heute nicht in den Volkspark. Aber ich denke bei dem Wetter triffst du trotzdem Leute dort.



Danke für die Nachricht, hab's dank Smartphone noch rechtzeitig gelesen. Wie sieht es bei euch in den nächsten 3 Tagen aus? Vielleicht eine Tour ab Reinbeck? Das Revier würde mich echt interessieren.


----------



## Drahtesel89 (18. Mai 2013)

Moin, 
Schau mal ins LMB (=Last Minute Biking). Ich bin der Meinung die Jungs fahren am Montag Vormittag eine Runde. Details dazu findest du sicher dort!

Grüße


----------



## Schoberson (18. Mai 2013)

Flix83 schrieb:


> Danke für die Nachricht, hab's dank Smartphone noch rechtzeitig gelesen. Wie sieht es bei euch in den nächsten 3 Tagen aus? Vielleicht eine Tour ab Reinbeck? Das Revier würde mich echt interessieren.


Ja, die Tour am Montag beginnt um 9:30 Uhr S-Bahnhof Reinbek.


----------



## Flix83 (20. Mai 2013)

Danke Jungs, das war echt spitze heute. Ich hoffe wir können das bald wiederholen, vielleicht aber nicht alle Aktionen ;-) Kann ich vielleicht den Track von der Tour bekommen?


----------



## Mestro (20. Mai 2013)

Moin in die Runde!

Ich, Bj.73, habe nach 4 Monaten und 650 km Crossbike-"Erfahrung" im und um den Sachsenwald bzw. ersten Billetrail-(Versuchen
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





), nun endgültig Blut geleckt und mir ein 29er MTB bestellt.
Das  Neue müßte hoffentlich morgen eintreffen und somit würde ich mich  freuen, in Zukunft vielleicht öfter mal bei den Sachsenwaldpionieren  mitfahren und dazulernen zu dürfen!?

Viele Grüße aus Glinde

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (20. Mai 2013)

Hey Felix,

freut mich das es Dir gefallen hat und viel mehr noch, dass Du wiederkommen willst. 

Hey Micha,

klar passt das. Komm gerne mit. Mach Dir keine Sorgen, on Du mithalten kannst. Wir fahren nicht leistungsorientiert. Einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit oder anderem Blödsinn wird nicht hinterher gehechelt. Es zählt der Spaß am gemeinsamen Biken. Wenn es die Gruppe hergibt,  wird natürlich auch mal schnell und heftig gefahren. Regelmäßig treffen sich die Nightrider jeden Donnerstag um 20:00Uhr in Reinbek und immer öfter treffen sich auch die Frührider Sonntagsmorgens. Termine findest Du in der Rubrik Last-Minute-Biking.

Munter bleiben, Andree


----------



## Mestro (20. Mai 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Einladung!
Finde eure Gruppe super, wie geschaffen für mich , da direkt vor der Haustür gelegen und nicht so leistungsorientiert, was meiner eher durchschnittlichen Kondition doch sehr entgegenkommt .
Immer nur allein unterwegs ist auf Dauer einfach nix, daher freue ich mich schon auf die erste gemeinsame Tour event. am Donnerstag mit euch!
Muß ich mir wohl noch Licht ans Rad machen ...

Gruß Micha


----------



## Schoberson (20. Mai 2013)

Hallo Micha,

leider bestätigen Ausnahmen die Regel und wahrscheinlich findet am kommenden Donnerstag kein Nightride statt. Die Woche drauf aber auf jeden Fall wieder. So hast Du noch etwas mehr Zeit das neue 29er zu testen.


----------



## Mestro (20. Mai 2013)

kein Problem, ich lass mich überraschen ... schaunmermal


----------



## paradox (21. Mai 2013)

So Jungs. das war doch mal ganz genehm gestern. Diesen Do bin ich nicht am Start. Wenn alles gut ist am So zu FR wieder.
Hey Felix, geht's dir gut nach deinem unsachgemäßen Bremser? 
Happy Trails

Chris


----------



## plattsnacker (22. Mai 2013)

@ Felix und Micha:

Habe Euch zur IG eingeladen bzw. freigeschaltet.

@  Micha:
Geiles Zweithobby !! ( Hang loose )  ;-)


Bis demnächst auf'm Trail

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## plattsnacker (22. Mai 2013)

Mehr zur CANYON-Roadshow am kommenden Wochenende hier:

http://live-erleben.blog.canyon.com/?p=5528

Ort:  Horner Rennbahn

Und "Ja", es sind auch Rennräder vor Ort...

Frag' mich, wo die geführte XC-Tour startet und langführt? Vielleicht am Wandse-Trail oder gar durch's anspruchsvolle Wandsbeker Gehölz 

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## Flix83 (22. Mai 2013)

Hmm Canyon-Roadshow hätte mich ja auch gelockt, aber ich fahre zum Linuxtag. Ist aber vielleicht auch besser für meinen Geldbeutel ...


----------



## Mestro (22. Mai 2013)

Danke ...
JA! Im Moment noch Ersthobby  hang loose


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (22. Mai 2013)

So muss mich für die nächsten 8 Wochen mal abmelden. Der Doc hat mir mal den Spaß verboten. 
Grüße aus dem Krankenhaus.


----------



## plattsnacker (22. Mai 2013)

paradox schrieb:


> So muss mich für die nächsten 8 Wochen mal anmelden. Der Doc hat mir mal den Spaß verboten.
> Grüße aus dem Krankenhaus.



Wir sehen uns wohl nur im Winter..., wollte mir doch dein Nicolai ansehen. 
Was immer dich auch ins KH treibt, ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung !


----------



## Tommessen (22. Mai 2013)

Hey Chris,zum Weekend kommste aber wieder raus, zur Sonntachmoinsen Tour . Hoffe nix schlimmes!!! Gute Genesung.


----------



## paradox (22. Mai 2013)

ja das nicolai gibt es nicht vor dem Winter zu sehen.
Spaß beiseite, bin die nexten wochen außer Gefecht. 
nix wildes.  darf nur nicht biken gehen 
sorry Thomas, sas jahr läuft bike technisch schlecht für mich bisher.


----------



## plattsnacker (23. Mai 2013)

Moin Jungs,

suche gebrauchte, aber noch brauchbare, oder auch neue günstige Teile zum Komplettaufbau eines MTB's für meinen Sohn.

Es wird ein Hardtail auf Basis des gestern erworbenen neuwertigen Rahmens
( CENTURION Backfire Ltd., 15"/37 cm ).

Außer LRS wird alles benötigt...

Besonders von Interesse:
- 80 bis 100 mm Luft-Gabel für 9mm Schnellspann-Achse (z.B. Reba), 1 1/8" ( nicht tapered )
- 1 1/8" Steuersatz
- hydr. Disc-Brakes mit einstellbarer Griffweite ( z.B. Formula Oro K18 oder Shimano SLX )
- Bremsscheiben 160 oder 180 mm
- Spacer, kurzer Vorbau, schmaler Lenker (eher Flat statt Rizer )
- 165 oder 170 mm 3fach-Kurbel ( Innenlager 73mm Gehäusebreite )
- Plattform-Pedale
- SRAM-Schaltwerk ( ab X.7 ), Shimano E-Type Umwerfer + Trigger/Shifter
- noch brauchbare Schwalbe Nobby Nic ( 26" )
- Sattelstütze ( 31.6 mm )
- kurzer, schmaler, kindgerechter Sattel 
- 2 zu flickende Low-Budget Schläuche ( SV13 ), guckt mal im Rucksack nach 

Also:  Keller aufräumen und alles anbieten (gern per PN). 

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## plattsnacker (23. Mai 2013)

Könnte heute doch spontan um 20 Uhr den Nightride starten.
Zusagen bitte bis 19:30 Uhr. Sonst bleibe ich @home.

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mestro (23. Mai 2013)

Wäre gern mitgekommen, habe aber heute erst mein neues Bike bekommen und bin gerade erst fertig geworden mit div. Einstellungen.
Außerdem fehlt mir noch bissl Licht ...
Aber vielleicht wirds ja Sonntag was, wenns nicht wieder feucht von oben kommt!

Gruß
 Micha


----------



## plattsnacker (23. Mai 2013)

Mestro schrieb:


> Wäre gern mitgekommen, habe aber heute erst mein neues Bike bekommen und bin gerade erst fertig geworden mit div. Einstellungen.
> Außerdem fehlt mir noch bissl Licht ...
> Aber vielleicht wirds ja Sonntag was, wenns nicht wieder feucht von oben kommt!
> 
> ...



Könnte mir leider vorstellen, dass ich Sonntag nicht kann. Aber wer weiß... 

Wenn, dann sollte es evtl. auch im Hellen klappen. Können es ja mal auf uns zukommen lassen. Zur Not halt ein Stündchen im Bergedorfer Gehölz vor der Tür.

Ach ja, viel Spaß mit dem neuen Bike !!


----------



## Flix83 (24. Mai 2013)

Moin,
ich würde heute nachmittag mal ein bißchen durch den Volkspark dödeln. Hab einen Termin ins LMB geschubst.
Gruß
Flix


----------



## plattsnacker (25. Mai 2013)

http://www.immowelt.de/immobilien/immodetail.aspx?id=28268730

Wir bauen unseren eigenen Bikepark...

Gesucht :    87 Leute mit je 1000  Investitionsbereitschaft 

Holz für Streckenbau vor Ort vorhanden.


----------



## paradox (25. Mai 2013)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> http://www.immowelt.de/immobilien/immodetail.aspx?id=28268730
> 
> Wir bauen unseren eigenen Bikepark...
> 
> ...



 Chrischan du bist der Beste. 

Das wäre allerdings echt mal nw Ansage wenn man so etwas bekommen könnte. Ich glaube ich muss mal Lotto spielen!


----------



## "Joker" (25. Mai 2013)

Sofern ich nicht irre, handelt es sich dabei um jenes Stückchen Wald, das wir im Stockfinsteren immer weitläufig umfahren, weil dort irgendein Spinner wie verrückt drei Rollen Flatterband im Wald verteilt hat


----------



## paradox (26. Mai 2013)

also Reba und ne 170mm Kurbel on stock. nobbys ebenfalls. etype umwerfer für 2 bis 36t auch.
pwdale ins Sattelstütze ebenso. 
ich suche das alles mal raus. Eventuell kommt noch ein Schaltwerk und ein steuersatz raus. heute nachmittag weiß ich mehr.


----------



## Schoberson (26. Mai 2013)

Guten Abend werte Bergradler,

der Regen hat mein Smartphone gestern Nachmittag gekillt und nun habe ich ein paar Tage kein Whatsapp. Falls irgendwelche Touren oder sonstiges in unserem Laberforum abgesprochen werden, schickt bitte ne Info auch hier ins Forum oder wenn nicht für die Öffentlichkeit, dann bitte als PN. 

Voll Danke und so,
Andree


----------



## plattsnacker (27. Mai 2013)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Guten Abend werte Bergradler,
> 
> der Regen hat mein Smartphone gestern Nachmittag gekillt und nun habe ich ein paar Tage kein Whatsapp. Falls irgendwelche Touren oder sonstiges in unserem Laberforum abgesprochen werden, schickt bitte ne Info auch hier ins Forum oder wenn nicht für die Öffentlichkeit, dann bitte als PN.
> 
> ...



Du sollst doch auf dem Sylt-Shuttle nicht aussteigen


----------



## Schoberson (27. Mai 2013)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Du sollst doch auf dem Sylt-Shuttle nicht aussteigen


Ich bin erst gar nicht eingestiegen, aber drei Stunden Dauerregen waren zu viel. Was natürlich cool war, man konnte so ungestört die ganzen Holztreppen etc. fahren. 

Wie sieht's eigentlich am Donnerstag zum Nightride aus??? Jemand dabei??? Wollte noch einen Termin rein stellen oder lohnt sich das nicht???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (28. Mai 2013)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Ich bin erst gar nicht eingestiegen, aber drei Stunden Dauerregen waren zu viel. Was natürlich cool war, man konnte so ungestört die ganzen Holztreppen etc. fahren.
> 
> Wie sieht's eigentlich am Donnerstag zum Nightride aus??? Jemand dabei??? Wollte noch einen Termin rein stellen oder lohnt sich das nicht???


Doch, das lohnt...


----------



## Schoberson (28. Mai 2013)

Ich habe den NR-Termin dann mal ins LMB rein getut. 

Fährt jemand am frühen Freitagnachmittag oder Wochenende in den Habes oder bi uns to hus? Gerne auch Frühridelastig, wenns eher später wird, ist das auch i. O.!


----------



## Tommessen (28. Mai 2013)

Bestimmt Andree,bestimmt


----------



## Drahtesel89 (28. Mai 2013)

Früher Freitag-Nachmittag hätte ich auch Lust!


----------



## TeeKay82 (28. Mai 2013)

Freitag wär ich auch dabei. Zeitlich auch eher ab Mittag ->open end


----------



## Schoberson (28. Mai 2013)

Tach auch,

ich musste leider den NR für Donnerstagabend wieder löschen. Werde wohl erst gegen 23:00Uhr von einer Dienstreise wieder in Hamburg sein. 

Freitag könnte ich gegen 14:15Uhr in den Habes los rocken. Wenn ihr in Bergedorf fahren wollt, erst gegen 14:30uhr. Wo wollt ihr biken?


----------



## Mestro (28. Mai 2013)

Do-abend könnt ich vielleicht, Fr nicht, Sa vielleicht, So ja


----------



## Schoberson (29. Mai 2013)

@ Tom und Chris: 
Ich hatte gestern zwar gefragt wo ihr fahren wollt, aber eigentlich hätte ich mehr Bock auf die Habes. Ich denke. dass es bei Euch ähnlich ist. Treffen am Freitag an der KH um 14:15Uhr !(?) 

@ Micha:
Der Donnerstag-Nigthride leidet seit geraumer Zeit an Fahrermangel, hoffe dass Du aber trotzdem noch einen Mitfahrer findest. Am Sonntagnachmittag muss ich leider auch schon wieder auf Dienstreise gehen und der Rest vom Tag ist für die Familie reserviert. 

Immer schön elastisch bleiben,
Andree


----------



## TeeKay82 (29. Mai 2013)

Freitag, 14.15Uhr, Kärtner Hütte...klingt gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (29. Mai 2013)

Mestro schrieb:


> Do-abend könnt ich vielleicht, Fr nicht, Sa vielleicht, So ja



Da Donnerstag relativ starker Regen vorher gesagt ist, würde ich den NR auch lieber verschieben. Ich könnte Fr 20 Uhr oder evtl. Samstag sehr früh. 
Dann erst wieder ab Montag in den Abendstunden. 

Jemand dabei ?

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Mestro (29. Mai 2013)

werde heute noch spontan (wenns nicht regnet) gegen 19:00 ein Ründchen drehen ...


----------



## Medi-HH (29. Mai 2013)

Ich bin Freitag in den HaBes auch dabei! Und wenn morgen tagsüber oder abends etwas geplant ist, dann auch


----------



## Tommessen (29. Mai 2013)

Tach auch......
Freitag werd ich wohl nich schaffen,ansonsten meld ich mich. Ich hätt noch den Sonnabend Nachmittag und den Sonntach Moin zu Verfügung


----------



## Drahtesel89 (29. Mai 2013)

Freitag 14.15 KH ist bei mir auch drin, Samstag und Sonntag leider nicht


----------



## plattsnacker (30. Mai 2013)

Moin @all,

habe nun doch den Nightride für heute Abend wie gehabt ins LMB gestellt.

Los, anmelden !  

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (30. Mai 2013)

*4sale:*

*Triathlon-Sattel* "Selle Italia Signo T1", fast neuwertig

Gern auch im Tausch gegen "normalen" MTB-Sattel


----------



## Drahtesel89 (30. Mai 2013)

Passt euch am Freitag auch 16.00? Meine bessere Hälfte kann nicht eher


----------



## Schoberson (30. Mai 2013)

14:15Uhr passt von meiner Arbeit ganz gut. Was hälst Du davon, wenn Du öffentlich hin fährst und ich nehme dich mit dem Auto zurück?


----------



## Mestro (30. Mai 2013)

für den Fall, das mir jemand mit Licht aushelfen könnte, würde ich heute Abend mitkommen ... (bestellte Lampen heute leider nicht angekommen


----------



## plattsnacker (30. Mai 2013)

Mestro schrieb:


> für den Fall, das mir jemand mit Licht aushelfen könnte, würde ich heute Abend mitkommen ... (bestellte Lampen heute leider nicht angekommen



Geht klar!  

Bis nachher am Bahnhof...

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## Mestro (30. Mai 2013)

Cool, danke und bis nachher!


----------



## Drahtesel89 (30. Mai 2013)

Mir ging es nicht ums hinkommen, sondern später starten. Phil kann erst ab 16:00 meinte er. Ich wär flexibel


----------



## plattsnacker (30. Mai 2013)

Mestro schrieb:


> Cool, danke und bis nachher!



 @micha:  Könnten evtl. bereits um 19:30 Uhr starten.
Wie sieht's bei Dir aus ?


----------



## Flix83 (30. Mai 2013)

Also ich hab mich gedanklich auf eine Sonntagmorgen Runde eingestellt, ist da was geplant?


----------



## Mestro (30. Mai 2013)

leider schaffe ich es nicht vor 20:00


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (30. Mai 2013)

Mestro schrieb:


> leider schaffe ich es nicht vor 20:00



ok, kein Problem


----------



## Mestro (30. Mai 2013)

Flix83 schrieb:


> Also ich hab mich gedanklich auf eine Sonntagmorgen Runde eingestellt, ist da was geplant?


da könnte ich auch.


----------



## gnss (30. Mai 2013)

Habt ihr euch für Freitag auf Startplatz- und ort geeinigt?


----------



## Schoberson (30. Mai 2013)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> Mir ging es nicht ums hinkommen, sondern später starten. Phil kann erst ab 16:00 meinte er. Ich wär flexibel


Ach so, Phil ist die bessere Hälfte. Ja, wäre für mich auch o.k., dann arbeite ich halt etwas länger. Wie sieht's bei den anderen aus?

 @Martin, Treffpunkt ist an der Kärtner Hütte, wie es aussieht um 16:00Uhr.

Tom und Chrischi, meldet euch mal eben ob das auch für euch i.o. ist!


----------



## Medi-HH (30. Mai 2013)

16 Uhr ist okay für mich!


----------



## Spacetime (30. Mai 2013)

Ok dann bin ich auch am Start!


----------



## plattsnacker (31. Mai 2013)

Mestro schrieb:


> da könnte ich auch.



Hi Micha, 

hoffe, du bist gut in Glinde angekommen? ! 

Falls du eines Tages eine "China-Kracher" Lampe bestellen solltest, könntest du evtl. für mich eine mitbestellen?  So als Drittlampe "für den Verleih"  

Hoffe, wir haben Dich als Neu-MTBer heute bzw.  gestern nicht  überfordert? 
Kam mir eher vor, als wenn du schon länger MTB fährst 

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## Mestro (31. Mai 2013)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Hi Micha,
> 
> hoffe, du bist gut in Glinde angekommen? !
> 
> ...



ja, habe mit deinem Suchscheinwerfer gut nach Hause gefunden!
Wenn ich mir auch so einen oder zwei bestellen sollte, bestell ich dir einen mit.
Hat super Spaß gemacht gestern mit euch, nein war nicht überfordert, das Tempo war in Ordnung. Beim nächsten Mal können wir dann gerne auch etwas schneller
Die Streckenwahl war echt gut, schöner Mix! Gerne wieder!

Gruß
Micha


----------



## TeeKay82 (31. Mai 2013)

16 Uhr KH ist vollkommen i.O! Bis später...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (31. Mai 2013)

Moinsen,

dann bis später an der Hütte. 

@ Gnss: Bist Du auch dabei?


----------



## gnss (31. Mai 2013)

Nee so lange will ich nicht arbeiten, ich starte gleich zur großen Heiderunde. Viel Spaß!


----------



## Schoberson (31. Mai 2013)

gnss schrieb:


> Nee so lange will ich nicht arbeiten, ich starte gleich zur großen Heiderunde. Viel Spaß!



Schade, und fahre ab 16:00Uhr vorsichtig!!! Die wilden Enduristen sind dann wieder in freier Wildbahn unterwegs.


----------



## Tommessen (1. Juni 2013)

So, Morgen früh wollen Eni und icke die Harburger Berge unsicher machen.
Geht um neun an der Hüdde los. Falls noch jemand aus dem Bett kümmt, weiß er jetz bescheid


----------



## Schoberson (1. Juni 2013)

@ Thomas und Eni, fahrt am besten in der Heide. Direkt in den Habes ist es teilweise auf den Trails noch recht matschig. 
Viel Spaß morgen.


----------



## JoernHH (2. Juni 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin relativ neu in Hamburg, und würde mich gern einer Gruppen hier anzuschließen. Ganz nach dem Motto "gemeinsam macht es einfach mehr Spaß". Ich würd gern am Wochenende oder auch mal in der Woche Abends eine Runde mit dem Mountinbike drehen. Ich komme aus Barmbek also eher aus dem Norden von Hamburg, aber da ich in der nähe von Harburg arbeite sollte es auch unter der Woche abends mal kein Problem sein. Auch am Wochenende bin ich mobil.  Ich bin vor meinem Umzug viel Rennrad beim VFL Stade gefahren. Mittlerweile aber fast lieber auf dem MTB aktiv . Würd mich freuen wenn ich mich mal bei euch anschließen könnte, da ich noch nicht so gute Ortskenntniss in den Habe's habe.
Grüße Jörn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (3. Juni 2013)

JoernHH schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich bin relativ neu in Hamburg, und würde mich gern einer Gruppen hier anzuschließen. Ganz nach dem Motto "gemeinsam macht es einfach mehr Spaß". Ich würd gern am Wochenende oder auch mal in der Woche Abends eine Runde mit dem Mountinbike drehen. Ich komme aus Barmbek also eher aus dem Norden von Hamburg, aber da ich in der nähe von Harburg arbeite sollte es auch unter der Woche abends mal kein Problem sein. Auch am Wochenende bin ich mobil.  Ich bin vor meinem Umzug viel Rennrad beim VFL Stade gefahren. Mittlerweile aber fast lieber auf dem MTB aktiv . Würd mich freuen wenn ich mich mal bei euch anschließen könnte, da ich noch nicht so gute Ortskenntniss in den Habe's habe.
> Grüße Jörn



Hallo Jörn,

unsere Homespots liegen statt in den HaBes eher im Südosten Hamburgs ( PLZ 21465, 21029, 21039, 21521 ). 

Trotz allem darfst du gern bei uns mitfahren. Viele aus unserer Gruppe fahren am WoEnde auch in den HaBes und sind dort ortskundig.

Lies einfach hier mit, oder melde Dich zwecks Terminabsprache. 

Hier die HaBes-Threads:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=414843&page=122

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=490847&page=86


Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## TeeKay82 (4. Juni 2013)

Phil und ich machen heut abend ne heide/habesrunde.

Treffpunkt: Buskehre, 19Uhr

Seit herzlich eingeladen


----------



## TeeKay82 (4. Juni 2013)

18.30uhr


----------



## TeeKay82 (4. Juni 2013)

Änderung die 3te (Final?):

18.30Uhr an der Kärtner Hütte!


----------



## Tommessen (6. Juni 2013)

Hey Eni, war ne coole spontane Donnerstag Dayridetour. Hab nich mal die hälfte auf der Uhr wie Du, alter Heizer. Hast noch die fünfzig voll bekommen?


----------



## plattsnacker (6. Juni 2013)

Tommessen schrieb:


> Hey Eni, war ne coole spontane Donnerstag Dayridetour. Hab nich mal die hälfte auf der Uhr wie Du, alter Heizer. Hast noch die fünfzig voll bekommen?



...dann bis gleich beim Nightride


----------



## Eni74 (7. Juni 2013)

Hey Tommes^^ ne und ich hatte so nen Hunger  so wen nehmen wir Samstag früh mit in die HaBe? ich muß ja wieder mit dem ollen Bike fahren weil meins noch bei Murks steht


----------



## Eni74 (7. Juni 2013)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> ...dann bis gleich beim Nightride



ich komme gern mal NightRide mit wenn ich net arbeiten muß und ne richtige Lampe habe


----------



## plattsnacker (8. Juni 2013)

Eni74 schrieb:


> ich komme gern mal NightRide mit wenn ich net arbeiten muß und ne richtige Lampe habe




INFO: z.Zt. geht's auch ohne Licht bis ca. 22 Uhr im Wald.  Zur Not nehmen wir dich in die "Lichtzange"


----------



## plattsnacker (11. Juni 2013)

Moin Jungs,
hier das Foto vom NR am 6.6.
(nochmal in voller Auflösung im Ordner "Nightrides" in der Dropbox)

Es waren bei mir 32 km, 650 Hm und jede Menge Spaß 


Nächster NR-Termin für 13.6. steht im LMB.
Ich erwarte mind. zweistellige Teilnehmerzahl ;-)

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (12. Juni 2013)

FYI:

Am Sonntag http://www.fahrradsternfahrt.info/

Startpunkte u.a. Wentorf, Bergedorf, Oststeinbek, Neu-AllermÃ¶he

Ziel: AbschluÃkundgebung 14 Uhr am HH-Hbf

NÃ¤heres siehe Link

---------------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------------
Auszug:
Am 16. Juni 2013 demonstriert das BÃ¼ndnis âMobil ohne Autoâ wieder fÃ¼r âRad fahren â Klima schÃ¼tzenâ auf Hamburger StraÃen und im Umland. Von Ã¼ber 60 Startpunkten, auf 23 polizeibegleiteten Routen geht es im Stadtgebiet auf fÃ¼r uns gesperrte Fahrbahnen in die Innenstadt.  Dem BÃ¼ndnis âMobil ohne Autoâ liegen besonders der Schutz und die Verbesserung unseres Klimas am Herzen.  Ganz bewusst nehmen wir zur Unterstreichung dieser Forderungen Fahrbahnen in Anspruch, die sonst ausschlieÃlich dem Kraftfahrzeugverkehr vorbehalten sind. AusgewÃ¤hlte Routen fÃ¼hren Ã¼ber die KÃ¶hlbrandbrÃ¼cke und BundesstraÃen....
----------------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------------
http://www.fahrradsternfahrt.info/index.php/mobil-ohne-auto/unser-ziel
---------------------------------------------------------------------




GruÃ
Chrischan


----------



## T_N_T (12. Juni 2013)

Moin,

auf Hinweis von Chrischan / Plattsnacker wiederhole ich hier noch einmal meine Anfrage aus dem HaBe-Thread:

Gibt es hier irgendwelche MTBler die auch (mehr oder weniger freiwillig) in aller Frühe am Wochende durch die HaBes zuckeln oder zuckeln wollen? Über Mitfahrer würde ich mich freuen.

Ich fahre immer so ca. 2 - 3 Stunden, bei mittlerem Tempo, d.h. 20-30 km und 600-800 hm, und versuche möglichst viele Trails mitzunehmen.

Ach ja: Früh heißt bei mir so ab ca. 6 Uhr von Dammtor mit der S-Bahn los (und dann ca. 6:30 Uhr in den HaBes).

Und falls einer sich fragt ... Nein, ich habe keine senile Bettflucht, sondern nur kleine Kinder, die auch ein Recht auf ihren Papa haben. 

Bis denne in den HaBes

TNT


----------



## plattsnacker (12. Juni 2013)

T_N_T schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> auf Hinweis von Chrischan / Plattsnacker wiederhole ich hier noch einmal meine Anfrage aus dem HaBe-Thread:
> 
> ...



Hallo TNT,

das ging ja flott 

Ok, hätte ich gewusst, das du um 6 Uhr startest, hätte ich die Erfolgsaussichten bei uns evtl. ein klein wenig niedriger aufgehängt...

Aber genau aus diesem Grunde ( Kinder, mit Recht auf ihren Papa ) fahren wir regelmäßig donnerstags ab 20 Uhr ab S-Bahn Reinbek (Sophienstr.7) für ca. 2-3 Stunden durch die Abendsonne in den Wäldern um Reinbek, Bergedorf, Börnsen, Escheburg, Dassendorf, Friedrichsruh, Aumühle etc.
Du findest dazu im LMB den Eintrag unter PLZ 21465 oder 21029. --> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13208

Vielleicht sehen wir uns auch da, während die Kids hoffentlich schon schlafen 

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## T_N_T (12. Juni 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Info.

Ich behalte das mal im Auge. Allerdings fehlt mir eine entsprechende Lichtanlage. Wobei benötigt Ihr momentan (d.h. im und um den Juni) tatsächlich Licht oder geht's auch ohne?

LG

TNT


----------



## LowRider4711 (12. Juni 2013)

0630 ist echt derbe früh, da rennen ja noch die ganzen Rehe und Wildschweine über die Trails


----------



## plattsnacker (12. Juni 2013)

T_N_T schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Info.
> 
> Ich behalte das mal im Auge. Allerdings fehlt mir eine entsprechende Lichtanlage. Wobei benötigt Ihr momentan (d.h. im und um den Juni) tatsächlich Licht oder geht's auch ohne?
> 
> ...



Naja, bis knapp vor 22 Uhr geht's in diesen Wochen je nach Wetter auch ohne. Aber tief im Wald, da wo die Eber uns auflauern...

Wir haben bspw. sowas auf dem Helm u./o. am Lenker: http://dx.com/p/t6-xml-t6-3-mode-1200-lumen-white-led-bike-light-with-battery-pack-set-94182

Außerdem fahren wir 52 Wochen im Jahr mit Start 20 Uhr.


hol' di wuchtich
Chrischan


----------



## T_N_T (12. Juni 2013)

LowRider4711 schrieb:


> 0630 ist echt derbe früh, da rennen ja noch die ganzen Rehe und Wildschweine über die Trails



und ab und an mal etwas verwirrt dreinblickende rentner, die mitunter sogar auf den trails joggen ...


----------



## plattsnacker (13. Juni 2013)

Hi Nightrider,

wenn für 20-21 Uhr kein Startregen vorhergesagt wird (laut Wetteronline-Regenradar), werde ich fahren.

Entscheidung fällt um 19 Uhr.

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## Mestro (13. Juni 2013)

HH-Wandsbek, 18:15, Feierabend, es beginnt zu regnen, aber die Frisur sitzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (13. Juni 2013)

OK Jungs, der Regen wird kaum mehr pausieren heute Abend.
Würde eher morgen fahren stattdessen.
Nehme den LMB-Termin mal raus für heute.

Falls ihr doch fahrt, viel Spaß !

Chrischan


----------



## plattsnacker (14. Juni 2013)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> OK Jungs, der Regen wird kaum mehr pausieren heute Abend.
> Würde eher morgen fahren stattdessen.
> Nehme den LMB-Termin mal raus für heute.
> 
> ...




Neuer Versuch heute 20 Uhr.

Bitte um Anmeldung 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13208

Gruß

Chrischan


----------



## Mestro (14. Juni 2013)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Neuer Versuch heute 20 Uhr.
> 
> Bitte um Anmeldung
> 
> ...


 
Man sagt es SOLL nicht regnen ... dann wäre ich dabei!


----------



## Schoberson (14. Juni 2013)

T_N_T schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> auf Hinweis von Chrischan / Plattsnacker wiederhole ich hier noch einmal meine Anfrage aus dem HaBe-Thread:
> 
> ...


@ TNT,

6:30 Uhr ist zwar eine unchristliche Zeit, aber ich hätte mal Lust vor dem Aufstehen zu biken! Sag bitte rechtzeitig bescheid, da ich auch mit Kids & Co. nicht sonderlich spontan bin.



@ Nightrider
Wie war eure Tour heute Abend?


----------



## Mestro (15. Juni 2013)

43 km ohne Regen mit Chrischan über den Billetrail und durch den noch leicht matschigen Sachsenwald mit Wildschweinbegegnung, jetzt hab ich Knie ..., aber schön wars


----------



## LowRider4711 (16. Juni 2013)

Schoberson schrieb:


> @ TNT,
> 
> 6:30 Uhr ist zwar eine unchristliche Zeit, aber ich hätte mal Lust vor dem Aufstehen zu biken!



Ich bin gestern auch mal testweise um 6 gestartet. Wenn man erst mal auf dem Rad sitzt geht es und ich war um 8.24 Uhr pünktlich zum Frühstück wieder zu Hause.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bat3000 (16. Juni 2013)

Hallo sachsenwaldnachbarn.  Ich habe zwar kein mtb sondern nur ein treking, aber bitte euch dennoch um Hilfe. Ich suche zwischen bergedorf und Wohltorf eine vernünftige fahrradwerkstatt. Nach 4 Werkstätten bin ich nahezu verzweifelt. Da meine Scheibenbremse nicht mehr richtig griffen bin ich zur Werkstatt am Bahnhof bergedorf gefahren.  Der erste Versuch ging schief,  da die wohl mit den oeldruck bremsen nicht zurecht kamen.  Nach 2 Stunden und einer riesensauerei gaben sie auf.  Da ich das Rad bei boc in Wanderer gekauft habe und noch Garantie hatte.,  bin ich dort hin gefahren.  Kein  Problem,  also neue backen und los ging es wieder.  Nach 1 Monaten war das bremsen kein Spaß mehr,  da sie sehr laut bei Nutzung quietschen. Da mittlerweile die Kette unter last 2 mal raussprang,  habe ich es nun bei den 2 Damen in reiner versucht. Hier wurde mir das meiste Geld bei schlechtester Leistung abgeknoepft. Beim ersten Versuch wurde mir Hinten der volle Zahnkranz ausgetauscht plus kette. Wieder neue bremsbacken,  da die von Boc ggf nicht ok waren.  "gibt manchmal qualitaetsprobleme". Die Schaltung wurde danach natürlich neu eingestellt. Ich fuhr also glücklich los und nach 2 min. Dreht die Kette unter last durch.  Also wieder zurück. Nun wurde festgestellt,  dass wohl vorn das 2. Kettenblatt auch abgefahren war.  Also wieder 1 Woche warten und los geht's.  Gangschaltung einstellen wurde mir erklärt,  da das nur beim fahren richtig geht.  Die machen es nur von der Aufhängung. Seltsam,  aber ich möchte Radfahren und nicht diskutieren.  Also nächste Werkstatt tot und Hauptsache es geht jetzt. Nach weiteren 2 Wochen quietschen die bremsen wahnsinnig. Also jetzt mal bei Marcks versucht. Bremsen und Gangschaltung wieder eine Woche warten. 
Heute mit neuen bremsen und eingestellter Gangschaltung glücklich


----------



## bat3000 (16. Juni 2013)

.. Die schneckenfahrt mitgefahren.  Gangschaltung funktioniert nur zu 80 Prozent.  Super eingestellt. 
Und mein Highlight.. Bei km 8 fliegt die bremsbacken einfach raus. Unglaublich... Aber sie quietschen immerhin  nicht mehr. 
Sorry wegen meiner zu langen Frust mag.  Aber meine frage bleibt.  Wo kann ich mein Rad das eine normale XT Schaltung und normale Scheibenbremse hat vernünftig warten lassen?  Hilfe. 
Morgen fahre natürlich wieder zu Marcks und genieße die Aussagen bezüglich meiner falschen bremsen suche. 

Schönes restwochenende
Rainer


----------



## T_N_T (17. Juni 2013)

@Schoberson: Mist, zu spät gesehen. War Gestern früh los. Sag Dir beim nächsten Mal rechtszeitig Bescheid. Spontan bin ich auch nicht.
   @LowRider4711: Respekt. Das frühe Aufstehen hat auch Vorteile!

Bis denne

TNT


----------



## T_N_T (17. Juni 2013)

bat3000 schrieb:


> ... Wo kann ich mein Rad das eine normale XT Schaltung und normale Scheibenbremse hat vernünftig warten lassen?  Hilfe.
> ...



Fahrradladen St. Georg GmbH
Schmilinskystr. 6
20099 Hamburg
Telefon: (+49) 040243908

Nach meinen Erfahrungen ist das einer der besten Fahrradläden in Hamburg. Da arbeiten im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Läden noch richtige Schrauber, die was von ihrem Handwerk verstehen.

EDIT: Vorpost zu spät gelesen.


----------



## Schoberson (17. Juni 2013)

Hallo Rainer,

in Bergedorf gibt es wirklich keinen vernünftigen Radladen. Kann Dir auch nur empfehlen, woanders hinzugehen.


----------



## Schoberson (17. Juni 2013)

@ Braunlagefahrer
Ich habe noch etwas zu den Fahrgemeinschaften und zur Abfahrtszeit in die IG geschrieben. Bitte mal rein schauen.


----------



## plattsnacker (17. Juni 2013)

bat3000 schrieb:


> Hallo sachsenwaldnachbarn.  Ich habe zwar kein mtb sondern nur ein treking, aber bitte euch dennoch um Hilfe. Ich suche zwischen bergedorf und Wohltorf eine vernünftige fahrradwerkstatt. Nach 4 Werkstätten bin ich nahezu verzweifelt. Da meine Scheibenbremse nicht mehr richtig griffen bin ich zur Werkstatt am Bahnhof bergedorf gefahren.  Der erste Versuch ging schief,  da die wohl mit den oeldruck bremsen nicht zurecht kamen.  Nach 2 Stunden und einer riesensauerei gaben sie auf.  Da ich das Rad bei boc in Wanderer gekauft habe und noch Garantie hatte.,  bin ich dort hin gefahren.  Kein  Problem,  also neue backen und los ging es wieder.  Nach 1 Monaten war das bremsen kein Spaß mehr,  da sie sehr laut bei Nutzung quietschen. Da mittlerweile die Kette unter last 2 mal raussprang,  habe ich es nun bei den 2 Damen in reiner versucht. Hier wurde mir das meiste Geld bei schlechtester Leistung abgeknoepft. Beim ersten Versuch wurde mir Hinten der volle Zahnkranz ausgetauscht plus kette. Wieder neue bremsbacken,  da die von Boc ggf nicht ok waren.  "gibt manchmal qualitaetsprobleme". Die Schaltung wurde danach natürlich neu eingestellt. Ich fuhr also glücklich los und nach 2 min. Dreht die Kette unter last durch.  Also wieder zurück. Nun wurde festgestellt,  dass wohl vorn das 2. Kettenblatt auch abgefahren war.  Also wieder 1 Woche warten und los geht's.  Gangschaltung einstellen wurde mir erklärt,  da das nur beim fahren richtig geht.  Die machen es nur von der Aufhängung. Seltsam,  aber ich möchte Radfahren und nicht diskutieren.  Also nächste Werkstatt tot und Hauptsache es geht jetzt. Nach weiteren 2 Wochen quietschen die bremsen wahnsinnig. Also jetzt mal bei Marcks versucht. Bremsen und Gangschaltung wieder eine Woche warten.
> Heute mit neuen bremsen und eingestellter Gangschaltung glücklich



Hallo Rainer,
warum soviel Geld und Nerven verbrauchen und es stattdessen nicht selbst versuchen ?
Guck' mal z.B. hier: http://www.kh-krieger.de/Tipps.htm

Viel Erfolg !
Chrischan


----------



## plattsnacker (17. Juni 2013)

...wenn das klappt:


----------



## plattsnacker (18. Juni 2013)

Moin Jungs,

bin leider für den Nightride am Donnerstag raus. AFAIK Andree auch.
Am Wetter liegt's nicht, leider andere nette Termine...

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## Drahtesel89 (18. Juni 2013)

Moin Männer,

hab zufällig ein schönes Video gefunden. Gezeigt wird eine "50 Punkte Inspektion" an einem Canyon Nerve XC. Soweit ich es beurteilen kann bedeutet 50 Punkte hier, dass es sich um eine große/umfassende Inspektion handelt. Anzuwenden ist das Ganze natürlich nicht nur auf Canyon Räder, sondern auf jedes Rad. Sind ganz gute Bilder wie ich finde und zT mit Drehmoment-Angabe. Selber machen kann man nahezu alles. Also warum nicht mal den Horizont erweitern 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0O7gxq-g4o"]Canyon Nerve XC 50 Punkte Inspektion - YouTube[/nomedia]

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (19. Juni 2013)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> hab zufällig ein schönes Video gefunden. Gezeigt wird eine "50 Punkte Inspektion" an einem Canyon Nerve XC. Soweit ich es beurteilen kann bedeutet 50 Punkte hier, dass es sich um eine große/umfassende Inspektion handelt. Anzuwenden ist das Ganze natürlich nicht nur auf Canyon Räder, sondern auf jedes Rad. Sind ganz gute Bilder wie ich finde und zT mit Drehmoment-Angabe. Selber machen kann man nahezu alles. Also warum nicht mal den Horizont erweitern
> 
> ...



Moin!  Ja, klasse Video!  
Wenn's auch nicht die Serviceanleitungen ersetzen kann, bekommt man doch zumindest einen guten Eindruck, was alles gemacht werden könnte/sollte. 

Vom gleichen Anbieter gibt's auch noch das hier:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EL0Ekgeba24"]Fahrwerkabstimmung  Workshop fÃ¼r Canyon Bikes und andere MTBs - YouTube[/nomedia]


Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## Drahtesel89 (20. Juni 2013)

Leute!!!!!!!! (ich weiß, viele Satzzeichen zeugen von mangelnder Intelligenz... aber Leute!!!!! 

schaut euch diesen Link an: (falls ihr ihn noch nicht gesehen habt im MTB News)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/06...k-trailcenter-radenberg-eroeffnet-am-29-juni/

Geht um die Eröffnung des ersten Trail Parks in Deutschland. Im Zuge der Enduro-risierung find ich das richtig geil. Und der ein oder andere hier hat an so etwas vllt mehr Spass als an Bikeparks mit reinen Downhill-Strecken..

Und ausserdem: ins Erzgebirge wollten wir doch eh mal, nicht wahr Andress? Ich sag nur Mad East Enduro.....

Grüße


----------



## Schoberson (20. Juni 2013)

Geil!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
So was ist genau mein Ding. Hatte schon in der WOMB davon gelesen. Mad East ist auch irgendwie das einzige Rennen was mich reizen würde, allerdings passt es dies Jahr nicbt bei mir. Aber evtl. könnte man ja mal ein verlängertes WE hinfahren. Können wir am Samstag in Braunlage beim Feierabendbier besprechen.


----------



## Drahtesel89 (20. Juni 2013)

Feierabendbier klingt gut


----------



## Drahtesel89 (21. Juni 2013)

auch interessant..(jedoch vllt eher für die älteren Herrschaften im Forum)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=91464

in Verbindung mit denen hier sicher ein Hingucker

http://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h178/sockenlisbeth/sockenkram/7f260c5d.jpg

Marco, suchtest du nicht neue Schuhe?


----------



## "Joker" (21. Juni 2013)

So, wie ich gestern Andrees Strecke 'runtergejuckelt bin, sollte ich mir vielleicht tatsächlich überlegen, auf derartige Schuhe und ein Trekkingrad umzusatteln


----------



## plattsnacker (21. Juni 2013)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> auch interessant..(jedoch vllt eher für die älteren Herrschaften im Forum)
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=91464
> 
> ...



Geile Kombi !   Gekauft 

Schönes Wochenende
C.


----------



## Schoberson (21. Juni 2013)

Schick!  So fesche Klamotten suche ich schon seit Jahren. Wäre auch was für Sebs Malleurlaube


----------



## TeeKay82 (21. Juni 2013)

@Chris...geiles Ding. Davon wusste ich bis Dato noch gar nichts. Hab ich auch richtig Bock drauf. Aber wie Andree bereits sagte, Samstag schön beim Feierabend-Weizen beschnacken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel89 (21. Juni 2013)

jo, ich hab gerade alles gepackt, das Radl nochmal sauber gemacht und geölt. Die GoPro lädt..wegen mir kanns langsam losgehen


----------



## Schoberson (24. Juni 2013)

Moin Trailtechler,

ich fand es war ein sehr feines Wochenende. Der Technikkurs am Samstag hat schon einiges gebracht, wenn man sich überlegt wie unsicher man am Samstagmorgen noch über die Trials gezuckelt ist und mit dem Sonntagnachmittag vergleicht, sah es bei allen schon deutlich entspannter und flowiger aus. Es hat einfach nur Spaß gemacht und das lag vornehmlich auch an der coolen Gruppe..... und dem Ouzo. Zwischenzeitlich haben sich zehn (10!) SWP-Sympathisanten auf den Trails durchschütteln lassen. Interessanterweise war es für mich auch ein ganz neues Erlebnis vom Radfahren Muskelkater in den Armen zubekommen 

So, genug der Neidischmacherei. Aber macht euch keine Sorgen, wir werden mit Sicherheit bald wieder in Braunlage einkehren. 

Einen neuen Ordner habe ich in der Dropbox erstellt und alle dürfen ihre Fotos und Videos da rein"loaden". Wenn sich dann noch jemand erbahmt ein fetziges Video zusammen zuschneiden, wäre ich natürlich doppelt froh. 

Immer schön geschmeidig bleiben, Andree


----------



## plattsnacker (24. Juni 2013)

Moin Jungs,

hat geklappt mit der Neidischmacherei   

Könnte am kommenden WoEnde tatsächlich mal Zeit finden, um mit Euch in die HaBes zu kommen.

Ist bereits was geplant ?

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## paradox (25. Juni 2013)

HaBes? Lasst mir bitte Infos zu kommen. Ich werde am Freitag einen Probelauf machen und dann entscheiden ob ich mitkommen würde bzw kann.


----------



## Schoberson (26. Juni 2013)

Gibt es für den Habesausritt bereits einen festen Termin? Mal schauen ob es irgendwie passt. Müsste es aber bald wissen.


----------



## plattsnacker (27. Juni 2013)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Gibt es für den Habesausritt bereits einen festen Termin? Mal schauen ob es irgendwie passt. Müsste es aber bald wissen.


Hi Andree,
was passt Dir familiär denn besser in den Kram ? 
Samstag spät (Start z.B. ab 18:30), oder Sonntagmorgen, wenn die Wölfe noch heulen (Start z.B. ab 7 Uhr) ???

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockrideer (27. Juni 2013)

Hallo Sachsenwaldpioniere,
ich würde gerne heute am Nightride teilnehmen, wenn dies
okay ist ?


----------



## Schoberson (27. Juni 2013)

Na klar, wenn Du einen Helm und sicheres Bike besitzt, sehr gerne.;-)


----------



## Schoberson (27. Juni 2013)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Hi Andree,
> was passt Dir familiär denn besser in den Kram ?
> Samstag spät (Start z.B. ab 18:30), oder Sonntagmorgen, wenn die Wölfe noch heulen (Start z.B. ab 7 Uhr) ???
> 
> ...


Die Wochenendplanung steht noch nicht. Können wir ja gleich besprechen.


----------



## Schoberson (27. Juni 2013)

Langsam machen wir Fa. Canyon reich. Chrischan hat nun auch sein Schaltauge gekillt. No. 16 ist richtig, oder?
Aber trotzdem war es eine feine Tour und rockrideer hat uns gezeigt, wie man als teilweise Ortsunkundiger die Strecken runter ballern kann. Respekt!


----------



## plattsnacker (27. Juni 2013)

Hi Andree, ja, Schaltauge No. 16

Falls du deine Bestellung noch ergänzen kannst, würde ich gern zwei davon ordern.
Wenn's nicht mehr klappt, lass' es mich bitte zeitnah wissen.

Gruß + Dank
Chrischan


----------



## plattsnacker (28. Juni 2013)

paradox schrieb:


> HaBes? Lasst mir bitte Infos zu kommen. Ich werde am Freitag einen Probelauf machen und dann entscheiden ob ich mitkommen würde bzw kann.



Hi Chris,
Hi Jungs,

folgende Planung bez. HaBes:

In der Hoffnung, dass deine Proberunde heute erfolgreich war, würde ich mich freuen, wenn du morgen mit mir und anderen (der Facebook-Gruppe) um 11 Uhr an der Kärtner Hütte starten kannst.

Natürlich würde ich mich auch über weitere bekannte Gesichter dort freuen, wenn ich es ausnahmsweise schon mal in so elitäre, weit entfernte Reviere schaffe 

Ich stelle der Übersicht halber einfach mal ( zusätzlich zur Facebook-Veranstaltung ) einen Termin ins LMB und bitte um fleißige Anmeldung.
Oder fahrt ihr etwa schon wieder in den Bikepark 

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## Mestro (28. Juni 2013)

Wäre gern mitgekommen, aber leider macht mein Knie max. für 1 Stunde mit . Muß das erstmal checken lassen ...
Viel Spaß morgen!


----------



## paradox (28. Juni 2013)

hey Jungs, ich muss leider absagen.  Ich schaffe es erst am Sonntag auf eine Probefahrt.  Das Thema Baby Ausstattung ist recht prägnant. ;-)


----------



## plattsnacker (28. Juni 2013)

paradox schrieb:


> hey Jungs, ich muss leider absagen.  Ich schaffe es erst am Sonntag auf eine Probefahrt.  Das Thema Baby Ausstattung ist recht prägnant. ;-)


*Drillinge ?     *


*pregnant*


----------



## plattsnacker (28. Juni 2013)

Mestro schrieb:


> Wäre gern mitgekommen, aber leider macht mein Knie max. für 1 Stunde mit . Muß das erstmal checken lassen ...
> Viel Spaß morgen!



Seit dem Billetrail nicht wieder besser geworden ?
Hilft surfen ? 



Gute Besserung !

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mestro (29. Juni 2013)

War letzten Sa noch mal unterwegs und musste mich nach 30 km abholen lassen, weil nix mehr ging.
Beim Surfen hab ich glücklicherweise keine Probleme.


----------



## paradox (29. Juni 2013)

fünfzehnlinge ;-)
und das Thema ist wirklich sehr pregnant...


----------



## kingfrett (30. Juni 2013)

Jungens ich danke Euch! Ich danke Euch dafür mir wieder die Augen geöffnet zu haben, was für ein wirklich nettes Bike-Revier der Sachsenwald, spez an der Bille, eigentlich ist. 

Und seitdem ich festgestellt habe, das mein geliebtes bleiernes Entchen (grünes Reign2 BJ2006) mit ausgebautem Vorderrad problemlos in meinen Golf passt und ich in ner knappen halben Stunde aus Barmbek dort bin, nutz ich die Gelegenheit häufiger. Nun müsstet Ihr mir nur noch besseres Wetter organisieren....

Btw, ich würd auch gern mal durch die Heide fahren, kenn mich da aber überhaupt nicht aus. Any hints?

Und irgendwann werd ich auch wieder so fit sein, vielleicht mal vorsichtig anzufragen, ob ich nicht mal bei Euch mitfahren darf. Aber mit 53, rauchen wie ein Schlot, Schreibtischtäterjob und viel zu lange null sportlicher Aktivität und damit wirklich erst gaaanz leisen Ansätzen von sowas wie Kondition, wird das wohl noch ein ganzes Weilchen dauern...

Aber jetzt schon macht es mir, zugegeben bei zumindest trockenem, besser aber sonnigem Wetter, einen mordsmässigen Spaß, ganz gemütlich ein paar Stunden durch den Sachsenwald zu fahren.

Nachtrag: Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer anderen Federgabel für besagtes Reign, die besser mit dem von mir verbauten Durolux-Dämpfer harmoniert. Die ursprüngliche Nixon, oder die jetzige Domain sind zwar ganz nett, gehen mir aber nicht unauffällig und smooth genug zu Werke. Der Durolux ist da ne wirkliche Offenbarung, da er alles plattbügelt ohne dabei jemals das Gefühl eines matschigen Hinterbaus zu vermitteln.


----------



## Schoberson (30. Juni 2013)

@ Kingfrett
Da mach dir mal keine Sorgen. Komm einfach mal mit. Sind neue Leute dabei,  fahren wir nur Schleifen um schnell wieder an den Ausgangspunkt gelangen zu können. 
Zu Bikekomponenten kann ich dir leider überhaupt nichts sagen. Da gibt es Versiertere bei uns. 

@ Nightrider
Die Nightrideorganisatoren, sprich Chrischan und meine Wenigkeit sind am Donnerstag nicht da. Falls jemand fahren möchte, möchte er, sie, es den NR selbst organisieren.
Am Mittwochabend bin ich ab 18:30Uhr im Gehölz unterwegs. Falls jemand trainieren und basteln will, kann mich gerne begleiten.


----------



## paradox (30. Juni 2013)

@Schoberson wie wo wann? Ihr müsst mir Fahrtechnik bei bringen ;-)


----------



## Schoberson (1. Juli 2013)

paradox schrieb:


> @Schoberson wie wo wann? Ihr müsst mir Fahrtechnik bei bringen ;-)


Moin auch,
für Dich ist das eher uninteressant. Du bist ja der einzige von uns, der fahrtechnisch überhaupt etwas drauf hat. Der Rest kann in die Rubrik der Bewegungslegastheniker eingeordnet werden;-) Unsere Manual, Bunnyhopp, etc.-Versuche waren schon lustig anzusehen. Am Mittwoch möchte ich meine Trainingsstrecke weiter einfahren, noch ein paar Hindernisse hinzufügen, die Rampe etwas erhöhen usw.


----------



## plattsnacker (2. Juli 2013)

@kingfrett:
Augen öffnen gern geschehen ;-)


----------



## Schoberson (2. Juli 2013)

Aufgrund der Wetterlage bin ich heute ab 18:30Uhr mit dem Radl und Sparten unterwegs. Wer vorbei kommen will, soll sich bei mir melden.


----------



## plattsnacker (2. Juli 2013)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Aufgrund der Wetterlage bin ich heute ab 18:30Uhr mit dem Radl und Sparten unterwegs. Wer vorbei kommen will, soll sich bei mir melden.


Das Rad einbuddeln gilt nicht. Du kommst um Wartung so oder so nicht drumrum 

Gestern kam übrigens mein neues Schaltwerk für's Nerve.
War ja doch arg in Mitleidenschaft gezogen , das alte Ding.
Und wenn mir das im Winter bei -10°C um die Ohren fliegt, finden die Mitfahrer die Zwangspause bestimmt nicht so lustig...

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (8. Juli 2013)

ABFAHRZEIT GEÄNDERT

Am Donnerstag gehts bereits um 19:00 Uhr auf die Piste. Zwei Stunden sollten reichen und so können auch Leute ohne Flutlichtbeleuchtungsanlage mitfahren. 

Am Dienstag werde ich mich wohl wieder mit Bastelmaterial und Bike in den Wald begeben. Wer Bock hat, kann gerne mitkommen.


----------



## Spacetime (8. Juli 2013)

Andree kommst du mit deiner Strecke gut voran ?


----------



## Schoberson (8. Juli 2013)

Leider nicht so wie ich es gerne hätte, aber es wird langsam. Für etwas Techniktraining reicht es aber schon aus. Bislang hat es noch keiner geschafft die Strecke fehlerfrei zufahren.


----------



## Spacetime (8. Juli 2013)

Oha, können ja mal Donnerstag kurz hin.


----------



## Schoberson (8. Juli 2013)

Tschaka, Du wirst es schaffen! Aber bei der Monsterrampe bin ich mir nicht sicher... da solltest Du vorher noch üben


----------



## Tommessen (8. Juli 2013)

Das is doch mal ne vernünftige Uhrzeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (8. Juli 2013)

Donnerstag 19.00h, Top die Watte quillt!;-)


----------



## gnss (8. Juli 2013)

1900 finde ich super.


----------



## Tommessen (9. Juli 2013)

Jungs ich muß Euch watt sagen: Ich steig aufs Dreirad um!!!!!!!!!!!!!
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNZCZsHJIR8"]Trike Drifting - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Schoberson (15. Juli 2013)

Auch am Donnerstag ist wieder Start um 19:00Uhr. Termin pflanze ich noch ins LMB. Hätte mal wieder Bock auf den Billetrail. 

 @tomessen: Wir können auch mit dem Dreirad fahren


----------



## Tommessen (17. Juli 2013)

Nabend Andree, würde mich moin Abend anschließen. Sammelste mich im Krabbenkamp ein?  Mit den Dreirädern lassen wir lieber,zu wenig Profil        Gruß Thomas


----------



## Schoberson (17. Juli 2013)

Klar, kein Problem. Ich denke dann sind wir oder nur ich :-( um ca. 19:20 Uhr bei Dir.


----------



## Spacetime (18. Juli 2013)

nette Tour heute durch den Deister 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/29902


----------



## Schoberson (18. Juli 2013)

Spacetime schrieb:


> nette Tour heute durch den Deister
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/29902



Wenn jemand bike-verrückt ist, dann ihr!


----------



## Spacetime (19. Juli 2013)

das ist der erste Sprung vom video


----------



## Schoberson (23. Juli 2013)

Bin am Donnerstagabend nicht da und kann keinen Nightride organisieren. Wenn dann, nur sehr kurzfristig. 
Wenn jemand fahren will, möchte er es hier posten oder ins LMB kritzeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (25. Juli 2013)

heute Abend um sieben Nightriden! lmb folgt. Treffpunkt ist reinbek bahnhof.


----------



## paradox (25. Juli 2013)

LMB steht.
Anmelden! Sonst kein Start!

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/index.php


----------



## paradox (25. Juli 2013)

so Freunde der großen und kleinen Räder, 
es steht ein neuer LMB für Sonntag um Neun Uhr morgens bereit! 
Ich freue mich auf Anmeldungen. 

Am Sonntag den 04.08. werde ich wieder einen LMB machen. 
Start hier um sechs Uhr morgens! 
Warum so früh? Du bringst danach Brötchen vom Bäcker mit und kannst mit Frau und Kind frühstücken, hattest aber schon deinen Spaß auf dem Trail.


----------



## Schoberson (25. Juli 2013)

Boah, das ist mal eine Ansage. Kommenden Sonntag schaff ich es nicht, aber am 04.08. bin ich dabei.


----------



## Tommessen (27. Juli 2013)

Hello, morgen gehts endlich mit dem Downhill Worldcup weiter. Mit einer neuen strecke in Vallnord  
Hier ein kleiner Vorgeschmack auf die sehr steile rumpeliege lange Strecke (über vier min. abfahrt, Fischi starte auf 28).

http://www.redbull.com/de/de/bike/stories/1331603939305/rennstrecken-vorschau-vallnord        /       

Start is moin um 15.15 auf RED BULL.com

Viel Spaß

Streckentour mit Rachel. Die gute is ein bisschen geschafft.   http://www.redbull.com/de/bike/stories/1331604058728/vallnord-dh-streckentour-mit-rachel-atherton


----------



## paradox (28. Juli 2013)

Moin Jungs, 

der neue LMB für Sonntag steht! Ich bitte um zahlreiche Anmeldungen!


----------



## Schoberson (28. Juli 2013)

@ Paradox: Wann willst Du denn am Sonntag los? Im LMB schreibst du einmal 7:00 und einmal 9:00Uhr.

@ Thomessen: Schöner OldschoolDH heute. Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## paradox (28. Juli 2013)

Danke für den Hinweis. Ich habe es jetzt auf um sieben geändert.


----------



## Schoberson (30. Juli 2013)

Habe mal wieder mein Smartphone zerstört. Wenn jemand am Donnerstag kurzfristig dazu stoßen will, bitte hier im Forum kundtun und nicht per Whatsapp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MangoHenry (31. Juli 2013)

Moin Leute, 
da mein erstes Fully nun endlich fertig ist und ich es auf den Trails von Freiburg entjungfern konnte habe ich richtig Bock auch die Hamburger Trails zu rocken. Leider fehlt mir dazu jedoch das wissen über Standorte von guten Trails sowie andere Leute, die genau so viel Spaß am fahren haben wie ich. Darum bitte ich euch, mich Zwerg mal mitzunehmen  
Ich würde mich riesig freuen mit euch einfach mal eine Runde zu drehen. Da ich diese Woche noch ferien habe wäre es natürlich super wenn das klappt, da ich sonst leider viel zu tun habe. Wann ist wieder etwas geplant? 

Hoffentlich bis Bald


----------



## Schoberson (31. Juli 2013)

MangoHenry schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> da mein erstes Fully nun endlich fertig ist und ich es auf den Trails von Freiburg entjungfern konnte habe ich richtig Bock auch die Hamburger Trails zu rocken. Leider fehlt mir dazu jedoch das wissen über Standorte von guten Trails sowie andere Leute, die genau so viel Spaß am fahren haben wie ich. Darum bitte ich euch, mich Zwerg mal mitzunehmen
> Ich würde mich riesig freuen mit euch einfach mal eine Runde zu drehen. Da ich diese Woche noch ferien habe wäre es natürlich super wenn das klappt, da ich sonst leider viel zu tun habe. Wann ist wieder etwas geplant?
> 
> Hoffentlich bis Bald


Hallo MangoHenry,

wir fahren am Donnerstag um 19:00Uhr in Reinbek. Infos findest Du in der Rubrik: Fahrgemeinschaften. 
Wenn Du Bock und Zeit hast melde Dich an und fahr mit. Keine Angst, die Tour wird nicht schnell und bislang ist noch keiner verloren gegangen.


----------



## MangoHenry (31. Juli 2013)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Hallo MangoHenry,
> 
> wir fahren am Donnerstag um 19:00Uhr in Reinbek. Infos findest Du in der Rubrik: Fahrgemeinschaften.
> Wenn Du Bock und Zeit hast melde Dich an und fahr mit. Keine Angst, die Tour wird nicht schnell und bislang ist noch keiner verloren gegangen.




Sorry wenn ich so blöd frage, aber wo finde ich die Rubrik Fahrgemeinschaften?


----------



## Schoberson (31. Juli 2013)

Hier solltest Du es finden. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/

Die Rubrik nennt sich auch lmb (last minute biking) und/oder fahrgemeinschaften. In der klassichen Ansicht findest Du oben links das Fenster, bzw. oben in der Leiste und in der mobilen Ansicht, irgendwo im unteren Bereich. Kann ich Dir im Moment nicht genau sagen, weil ich mein Smartphone geschrottet habe.


----------



## MangoHenry (31. Juli 2013)

Ahh... Sehr gut, danke  

Aber der Nightride am Donnerstag wird für mich glaube ich etwas schwierig... Habe bloß so ne Standartbeleuchtung :/ Reicht das momentan noch oder wirds doch schon zu dunkel?


----------



## Schoberson (31. Juli 2013)

MangoHenry schrieb:


> Ahh... Sehr gut, danke
> 
> Aber der Nightride am Donnerstag wird für mich glaube ich etwas schwierig... Habe bloß so ne Standartbeleuchtung :/ Reicht das momentan noch oder wirds doch schon zu dunkel?



Das reicht. Wir fahren ca. zwei Stunden und sind gegen 21:00Uhr wieder zurück. Dann ist es noch ausreichend hell. Ich nehme übrigens auch keine Lampe mit. 
Wenn es Dir trotzdem zu heikel ist, kannst Du dich am Wochenende einklinken. Start ist in Wentorf, allerdings schon um 7:00Uhr. Termin ist auch im LMB installiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MangoHenry (31. Juli 2013)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Das reicht. Wir fahren ca. zwei Stunden und sind gegen 21:00Uhr wieder zurück. Dann ist es noch ausreichend hell. Ich nehme übrigens auch keine Lampe mit.
> Wenn es Dir trotzdem zu heikel ist, kannst Du dich am Wochenende einklinken. Start ist in Wentorf, allerdings schon um 7:00Uhr. Termin ist auch im LMB installiert.



Sehr gut dann bin ich morgen dabei


----------



## Schoberson (1. August 2013)

Feine Runde heute Abend. Neun Leute am Start und davon ein ganz neues Gesicht (Henry, du solltest Dich mal mit den verrückten Enduristen von uns kurz schließen!) und ein fast neues Gesicht (ein Biker aus SH!!!!). 
Nächsten Donnerstag bin ich nicht da, setze aber trotzdem mal einen Termin ins LMB.


----------



## MangoHenry (1. August 2013)

Ich schließe mich dir an, war eine sehr schöne Runde. 

Haha, wer sind denn die verrückten Enduristen? Bei verrückt bin ich dabei  

Und bin in Zukunft dann wohl auch öfters bei euch dabei... Hat mir nämlich echt Spaß gemacht und so gut kenn ich mich nun noch nicht in unseren "Bergen" aus


----------



## Schoberson (1. August 2013)

MangoHenry schrieb:


> Haha, wer sind denn die verrückten Enduristen? Bei verrückt bin ich dabei


Die wirst Du noch früh genug kennenlernen


----------



## juju752 (2. August 2013)

Hab es leider nicht geschafft. Erst ist meine Sbahn ausgefallen und dann ist die nächste so voll gewesen, dass es unmöglich war mit Bike mitzufahren.  Hoffe ihr habt nicht auf mich gewartet. Bin dann in den Süden in die Harburger Berge gefahren. Bin aber demnächst bestimmt mal dabei.


----------



## Schoberson (2. August 2013)

juju752 schrieb:


> Hab es leider nicht geschafft. Erst ist meine Sbahn ausgefallen und dann ist die nächste so voll gewesen, dass es unmöglich war mit Bike mitzufahren.  Hoffe ihr habt nicht auf mich gewartet. Bin dann in den Süden in die Harburger Berge gefahren. Bin aber demnächst bestimmt mal dabei.


Das ist natürlich ärgerlich für Dich. Wir standen zwar noch etwas rum und haben gequatscht, die Wartezeit war also erträglich. 
Bis dann, Andree


----------



## Schoberson (2. August 2013)

Boah, noch ein Eintrag vom Schoberson. So langsam nervt der Kerl....

Ich habe für Donnerstag den Nightridetermin ins LMB eingetragen, fahre aber selbst nicht mit. Am besten es melden sich min. zwei Leute an und so muss keiner alleine fahren. 

Toller Plan, nech!


----------



## Tommessen (2. August 2013)

Hey,mal watt anderes:Heut 17UHr four cross Action im Livestream und morgen auch. http://extreme.com/mountainbike/1029759/4x-pro-tour-round-4-live    viel Spassss

@_Chris_, glaub dein BMC Bike in Action zusammen mit meinem Strive ;-) https://www.facebook.com/BikeTV?hc_location=stream        . Bis Sonntach moin.            

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Schoberson (2. August 2013)

Frührider aufgepasst!

Morgen vor dem Aufstehen Biken. 

Paradox, meine Wenigkeit und wer sonst noch seinen Ar... hoch bekommt, treffen uns um 6:30 Uhr am Luisengymnasium in Bergedorf und cruisen bis es zu warm wird. Also, so ca. 10 bis 120 Minuten

Der Termin am Sonntag in Wentorf bleibt natürlich bestehen.


----------



## paradox (3. August 2013)

Guten Morgen Freunde der stolligen Reifen. 
Heute Morgen gab es wieder eine kurze Runde über 20km, dabei ist unter anderem dieses Bild entstanden. 
Wer also morgen früh sich aufraffen kann kommt um sieben nach Wentorf.  Details im LMB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeeKay82 (3. August 2013)

Ich glaub ich muss mich auch mal irgendwann so früh aus m Bett schälen. Sieht gut aus...


----------



## Schoberson (3. August 2013)

TeeKay82 schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich muss mich auch mal irgendwann so früh aus m Bett schälen. Sieht gut aus...


Das schlimmste ist der Weg vom Bett ins Bad, danach beginnt die Vorfreude. Hätte auch nicht gedacht, dass es so bockt.


----------



## gabelbeißer (3. August 2013)

sehr schönes Pic. Ich sollte mich Euch auch mal kommendes Wochenende anschließen.
Habt Ihr sonst feste Termine, außer Sonntag frühs um 7:00 

Cheers Tomek


----------



## paradox (3. August 2013)

Hi Tomek, 

wir fahren immer Donnerstag oder eben Sonntags, 
Donnerstag in der Regel um 19h bzw. 20h.
Sonntags zur Zeit wegen der Hitze um 7h morgens. Wenn es wieder kühler wird gerne auch wieder später.
Wenn Du dich rausquälst bist du später froh es gemacht zu haben. Heute waren wir froh, das wir vor der schwülen Hitze noch den kühlen Atem des Waldes genießen durften.
Wobei es heute morgen schon über 20°C warm war. 
In der Mittagshitze macht der Schatten im Wald es auch nicht mehr unbedingt erträglicher.
Ich möchte am Dienstag noch einen Abend-Ride machen, werde diesen auch gleich ins *LMB* einstellen.

Termin: Tuesday After Work Ride / 06.08.2013 19.00h 

Wer Lust hat, darf sich auch für morgen früh noch anmelden! Ich würde mich freue 

Happy Trailz


----------



## Drahtesel89 (3. August 2013)

Moin. Wie lang fahrt ihr morgen Früh? Von 7.00 bis wann ca?


----------



## gabelbeißer (3. August 2013)

Moin paradox,

danke für die Infos. Die frühe Startzeit kann ich nachvollziehen. War heut Nachmittag in den HaBe unterwegs und da lief die Suppe schon ordentlich. Bin nen bissi platt, daher werd ich Morgen früh nicht mit am Start sein.

Donnerstag oder Sonntag, klingt gut. Vielleicht klappt bei mir der Donnerstag (hängt wie immer vom Feierabend ab). Ansonsten kommenden Sonntag gerne. 

Wünsch Euch Morgen ne gute Tour (seid ja schon zu viert seh ich grad)

Tomek


----------



## paradox (4. August 2013)

moin tomek.  Dienstag geht auch was ;-)


----------



## gabelbeißer (4. August 2013)

Jou,

hab ich gesehen. Diesen Dienstag muss ich leider länger arbeiten, daher vielleicht Donnerstag sonst Sonntag.

Tomek


----------



## Medi-HH (5. August 2013)

Viele Grüße aus Norwegen.
Aus Hamburg kennt man diese Bedingungen hier garnicht 
Waren gestern ein bisschen unterwegs: Nach 8 KM schon 750 Hm!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (5. August 2013)

Medi-HH schrieb:


> Viele Grüße aus Norwegen.
> Aus Hamburg kennt man diese Bedingungen hier garnicht
> Waren gestern ein bisschen unterwegs: Nach 8 KM schon 750 Hm!


Boah cool, ab wann dürfen wir Dich dort besuchen kommen?


----------



## TeeKay82 (5. August 2013)

Bist du Deiner Freundin gefolgt und bist jetzt auch Norweger?


----------



## paradox (6. August 2013)

coole Bilder und bist du schon Norweger? viel Spaß noch.


----------



## MangoHenry (6. August 2013)

Meint ihr ich brauch bei dem Nightride heute um 19 Uhr schon Beleuchtung? Meine Lampe bringt es nämlich nicht wirklich... Wäre sonst dabei


----------



## paradox (6. August 2013)

ne brauchst unbedingt


----------



## Headder (6. August 2013)

Hab mir hier jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen, fahrt ihr eigentlich auch im Winter? Oder wird's euch da zu kalt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gabelbeißer (7. August 2013)

Hey paradox,

bei mir wird es erst am Sonntag was. Hänge die Woche im Studio fest.

LG
Tomek


----------



## Schoberson (7. August 2013)

Headder schrieb:


> Hab mir hier jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen, fahrt ihr eigentlich auch im Winter? Oder wird's euch da zu kalt?


Wir fahren das ganze Jahr über. Nur bei Unwetter nicht.


----------



## Tommessen (7. August 2013)

Hello,Eni und Icke wollen Sontach ein Picknick in Willingen moken. Falls noch Interesse besteht???? Müßte allerdings selber gefahren werden.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Schoberson (7. August 2013)

Bin dabei und fahre auch selbst


----------



## CoreXT (8. August 2013)

Ist heute jemand von uns ab Reinbek auf dem Trail?
Ich hab mich mal nach meinem Urlaub bei Andre's Termin, den er selbst nicht einhält angemeldet 

Wenn aber kein anderer Reinbek ansteuert und sich nicht bis 18:00 Uhr heute meldet, werde ich da auch nicht alleine stehen.

Ich rock dann die Geestkante bis zum Heidbergring und mach da ein paar Drops. Dann klappt das bei mir ggf. auch mit Willingen am Sonntach

Also Leut, lasst mich nicht allein

Gruß
Hendrik


----------



## Mestro (8. August 2013)

wollte ursprünglich heute fahren, ist mir aber zeitlich doch zu eng.
trotzdem viel Spaß an der Geestkante!


----------



## CoreXT (8. August 2013)

So ihr treulosen Tomaten
Ich hab jetzt die heimischen Trails op de Geest fertig inspiziert - Alles Chico


----------



## plattsnacker (9. August 2013)

CoreXT schrieb:


> So ihr treulosen Tomaten
> Ich hab jetzt die heimischen Trails op de Geest fertig inspiziert - Alles Chico



Moin !

Bin ab nächster Woche wieder völlig bike-untrainiert dabei ( es lebe der schnurlose Wassersport    )   

Hoffe, ich schaffe es um 19 Uhr, wie im LMB gepostet.

Bitte anmelden 



Gruß

Chrischan


----------



## plattsnacker (9. August 2013)

Ich meine, es wird dringend Zeit für ein weiteres ToH.

Ich habe da auch schon eine Idee 


Was meint Ihr dazu ?  Sollten wir mal drüber doodlen ?


Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## Tommessen (9. August 2013)

Chrischan, datt is ne super Idee,und längst überfällig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeeKay82 (9. August 2013)

Auf jeden Fall. Und bis dahin gibt es auch nen kurzen,zusammengeschnittenen Clip aus Braunlage.  Kann ja net so schwer seinn...ð


----------



## Schoberson (9. August 2013)

Coole Idee. Bin dabei!


----------



## paradox (10. August 2013)

Ja cool, hatte mit Andree schon über ein ToH gesprochen.


----------



## Schoberson (10. August 2013)

Nur kurz zur Info.

ToH ist das Akronym für :

Treffen
ohne
Helm

Also, die Gelegenheit, dass lästige Biken weglassen und direkt zum Bierglas greifen zu können!


----------



## Schoberson (11. August 2013)

Nabend, mir hats heute in Willingen wieder richtig Spaß gemacht und würde gerne dieses Jahr nochmal in den Bikepark. Wer Bock und Zeit hat kann sich ja schonmal den 07. und/oder 08. Oktober in den Kalender eintragen. Wohin, weiß ich noch nicht, aber meine Tendenz geht in Richtung Braunlage. 
Hoffe das alle Willingenspezialisten wieder gesund in der Hansestadt angekommen sind und die schon vorher ramponiert waren, wünsche ich eine gute Besserung;-)


----------



## Eni74 (12. August 2013)

Moin Jungs,
ein dickes Danke an alle die gestern mit in Willingen waren.. es war ein top Tag (auch wenn am Ende durch Stau etwas zu lang) der mir viel gebracht hat. Die Videos sehen recht brauchbar aus und jaaaaa ich setze mich schnell ran um diese zu schnibbeln.Hat einer der 5 was dagegen wenn sie auf youtube zu sehen sind? Sound und Bodenkontakt mit Helm und Knie werden natürlich nicht zu sehen sein .
danke für die Tag und Happy Trails


----------



## Schoberson (12. August 2013)

Ich habe nix dagegen, solltest nur unsere Namen nicht unbedingt in voller Länge erwähnen. Finde ich gut, wenn Du das Schnibbeln übernehmen würdest. 

Habe mir gerade die Strecken in Winterberg angeschaut. Das ist ja auch ein Hammerparcour und deutlich abwechslungsreicher als Willingen. Wäre für Oktober auch eine Option!


----------



## CoreXT (12. August 2013)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Nabend, mir hats heute in Willingen wieder richtig Spaß gemacht und würde gerne dieses Jahr nochmal in den Bikepark. Wer Bock und Zeit hat kann sich ja schonmal den 07. und/oder 08. Oktober in den Kalender eintragen. Wohin, weiß ich noch nicht, aber meine Tendenz geht in Richtung Braunlage.
> Hoffe das alle Willingenspezialisten wieder gesund in der Hansestadt angekommen sind und die schon vorher ramponiert waren, wünsche ich eine gute Besserung;-)



Ich bin für den Termin definitiv raus Ich habe da andere Verpflichtungen.

Ansonsten fand ich Willingen auch wieder super. Zumal mein Rahmen diesemal den Park heil überstanden hat, incl. dem Start-Drop an der Downhill-Strecke

Bzgl. Youtube kann ich mich Andree nur anschließen


----------



## MangoHenry (12. August 2013)

ich muss mich euch anschließen... War ein super Tag in Willingen und wenn meine Eltern mich lassen bin ich bestimmt auch nächstes mal wieder mit dabei  

Auf youtube kannst mich auch gerne zeigen... mit meinem Helm kann mich eh keiner erkennen.. Bloß Nachname auch net so gerne. 

Eni, wann und wie bekomm ich meinen Bodenkontakt zu sehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (12. August 2013)

Fahrt nach Winterberg, da habt ihr mehr Abwechslung.


----------



## TeeKay82 (12. August 2013)

Das Video auf der Winterberg-Bikepark Seite ist ziemlich cool. Der Park schaut sehr interessant und spassig aus.


----------



## Schoberson (12. August 2013)

Vergesst den Termin den ich genannt habe, ich meinte den 19. und/oder 20. Oktober und wenn der König höchstpersönlich schon Winterberg vorschlägt, sollten wir nicht widersprechen. 

P.S.: War heute mit Sohnemann (5Jahre) auf der Freeridestrecke und sind dreimal runter gefahren. Mit nur einem Abgang a'la Hendrik, mitten ins Gebüsch.


----------



## TeeKay82 (12. August 2013)

So spät? Da schneits doch schon fast wieder;-) zwischen August und Oktober gibt es auch noch den September


----------



## Schoberson (12. August 2013)

Ich kann im September nur sehr kurzfristig. Falls aber jemand fahren sollte, würde ich mich gerne anschließen... wenn es passt. Ein Besuch im Deister-Trail-Eldorado ist eigentlich auch mehr als überfällig, oder?


----------



## Eni74 (13. August 2013)

So 1 uhr und ich total müde aber dafür ist das Vid fertig.. leider hat  wieder beim rendern die Quali gelitten aber so habt ihr mal was zum  gucken bis ich weiß warum das immer passiert.. Daumen hoch für Deister  und auch allen anderen Kram.. 1.9. bin ich vielleicht wieder in den  Alpen da mich die drei vom Alpen X eingeladen haben.. so gute Nacht und  sucht mal nen Speichermedium (ca 35 min und 3,8 GB)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eni74 (13. August 2013)

@ Andree... ich hoffe dem kleinen Rocker ist nichts passiert bei dem Bauchklatscher


----------



## Schoberson (13. August 2013)

Eni74 schrieb:


> @ Andree... ich hoffe dem kleinen Rocker ist nichts passiert bei dem Bauchklatscher


Danke der Nachfrage. Ist nix passiert. Ich hatte ihm Protektoren ausgeliehen, wobei allerdings die Armprotektoren zu Beinprotektoren umgewandelt werden mussten


----------



## Medi-HH (14. August 2013)

Hey Jungs,

wenn ihr fahrt sagt bitte auf jeden Fall Bescheid. 

Bei der Gelegenheit, ich habe im Urlaub mal ein bisschen Zeit für das durchsehen der Videos vom letzten Mal genommen.

Hier ein kleiner Zusammenschnitt der Videos die ich habe:

http://youtu.be/S1XjOZtHi3w

Könnte einer den Link noch bei Whats-App posten, wäre super.

Könnte mich nochmal einer in die SWP Whats-App Gruppe einladen habe ne neue Nummer: 0151/52426201

Viele Grüße 
Chrischi


----------



## Schoberson (15. August 2013)

Wow, das Video ist echt gut gelungen. Bitte mehr davon. Spätestens im Oktober!


----------



## Schoberson (15. August 2013)

Feine Runde heute Abend, auch wenn Hans Dampf die Alten ganz schön durchs Gehölz getrieben hat.


----------



## Mestro (15. August 2013)

gefällt mir


----------



## plattsnacker (16. August 2013)

Nochmal zurÃ¼ck zum ToH:

Alternativ zum SUP Club Hamburg ( Eppendorf ) kÃ¶nnten wir auch am Oortkatensee fÃ¼r 20 â¬ p.Person "Schnupper-SUPen" bekommen ( 60 min. incl. einem Instruktor).


SpÃ¤tester Start innerhalb der Woche allerdings 18 Uhr.

Im AnschluÃ ggf. lecker Grillparty am See, wie in 2012.

FÃ¼r 10 Leute hÃ¤tten sie Boards und Paddle.

Eines kÃ¶nnte ich stellen.

Also, was gefÃ¤llt Euch besser ?   Eppendorf ( Isebekkanal ) oder "Ottisee"  ? 

Was ist SUP ?

P.S.  Bald ist der Sommer vorbei, und wir mÃ¼ssen schneller paddeln, um nicht zu frieren...

GruÃ
Chrischan


----------



## Schoberson (16. August 2013)

Ich denke in Deppendorf ist schlecht mit grillen oder? Wenn wir uns anschließend einfach irgendwo hinsetzen und was trinken ist wollen ist es dort evtl. besser.


----------



## paradox (17. August 2013)

Termin für einen Sunday Good Morning Ride steht im LMB.
Ich freue mich auf Anmeldungen.


----------



## Drahtesel89 (19. August 2013)

Moin Mädels,

nachdem ich meine Masterarbeit am Freitag endlich abgegeben habe, kann ich mich wieder den wichtigen Dingen des Lebens widmen. Phil, Tom und ich wollen voraussichtlich am 28.08.2013 nach Winterberg fahren. Hat jemand von euch noch Lust/Zeit mitzukommen? (Ich weiß es ist mitten in der Woche, aber vllt hat ja trotzdem jemand Zeit). 

Beste Grüße und bis Mittwoch 18.00 zur Trail-Tour an der Kärtner Hütte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manurie (19. August 2013)

Hallo,
ich bin als Monteur gerade in HH-Georgswerder, ihr habt sonst doch in der Woche nen Termin zum biken drin zu stehen. Also egal, fährt jemand nach Feierabend ne Runde, ich würde mich gerne daran beteiligen, zeitlich so ab 18 Uhr, Dauer 2h oder länger, hab Licht dabei und könnte Di, Mi und Do. Bin mobil mit Transporter und könnte so fast jeden Treffpunkt in und um Hamburg anfahren.
Ich werde sonst jeden dieser Tage in den Harburger Berge/Rosengarten fahren, da kenne ich schon ein wenig und fand ich toll.


----------



## paradox (19. August 2013)

Moin Mädels, 

morgen steht ein LMB!
Ich werde es noch im  WhatsApp komunizieren!

Anmeldung: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14238


----------



## manurie (19. August 2013)

Bin dabei, bin zwar kein Tempobolzer und kein Uphillmonster, aber Kondition ist vorhanden.


----------



## Schoberson (20. August 2013)

Wie war Euer Nightride heute? Wetter hat ja doch noch mitgespielt!

Bin am Donnerstag beruflich unterwegs und kann den allwöchentlichen Nightride nicht organisieren. Wer fahren will, muss sich diesmal selbst kümmern.

Immer schön geschmeidig bleiben! Andree


----------



## juju752 (20. August 2013)

@Drahtesel89: Kann man sich am Mittwoch um 18h an der Kärtner Hütte der Tour anschließen? Wie lange wollt ihr fahren?


----------



## Drahtesel89 (20. August 2013)

Moin juju,

Klar kannst du dich anschließen. Plan ist eine knackige Trailrunde, gemäßigt bergauf, eher schnell bergab bis ca 20.00 zu fahren. Km sind dabei nebensächlich, wir versuchen mehr hm mitzunehmen und spass zu haben. Komm einfach 18.00 an die Hütte wenn du magst. Aber Helm nicht vergessen!
Grüße, Christoph


----------



## paradox (20. August 2013)

Moin Moin, 

Es war wieder sehr gut und entspannt.  Sind nix wildes gefahren.  
Ich stelle morgen einen LMB rein. 

Ride On.


----------



## manurie (21. August 2013)

War ne nette Runde gestern, hat Spass gemacht.


----------



## juju752 (21. August 2013)

Moin Christoph, 
hört sich genau nach meinem Ding an.  Werde heute Abend um 18h an der KH sein. 

Bis später,

Julian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eni74 (21. August 2013)

Bin auch um 1800 KH..

bis später


----------



## plattsnacker (22. August 2013)

Moin Jungs !

Morgen startet um 8 Uhr eine kleine Aufwachrunde durch den Krähenwald und das Bergedorfer Gehölz.

- Dauer ca. 60 min.

- Treffpunkt Reinbek, Schatzkammer (Wendehammer) zwischen 8:00 und 08:05 Uhr


Mitfahrer bitte hier anmelden, sonst wird nicht gewartet.


----------



## Kmx-02 (25. August 2013)

Hey Leute, wann ist die nächste Tour in Bergedorf/Reinbek ? Wäre cool, wenn Ihr nen Termin hosten könntet. Hab leider all eure Namen vergessen^^

PS. Helm wiedergefunden xD


----------



## paradox (25. August 2013)

Sehr schön! 
Der Guide am Dienstag war meine Wenigkeit. 
Ich habe nächste Woche Urlaub und weiß nicht ob ich Zeit habe zum riden.
Gruß Chris


----------



## Kmx-02 (25. August 2013)

Okay, dann weiß ich ja erstmal Bescheid und warte auf ne Anmeldung. Ich muss mir demnächst mal ne Helm Lampe organisieren..., wenn ihr ein paar Tipps habt, könntet ihr mir ja mal ein paar Vorschläge für Lampen geben.  Allerdings is die lupine keine Alternative für nen armen Studenten wie mich xD, also vielleicht etwas günstigeres


----------



## plattsnacker (26. August 2013)

Kmx-02 schrieb:


> Okay, dann weiß ich ja erstmal Bescheid und warte auf ne Anmeldung. Ich muss mir demnächst mal ne Helm Lampe organisieren..., wenn ihr ein paar Tipps habt, könntet ihr mir ja mal ein paar Vorschläge für Lampen geben.  Allerdings is die lupine keine Alternative für nen armen Studenten wie mich xD, also vielleicht etwas günstigeres



Moin Kmx-02,

wenn's hell und günstig sein soll, und du dafür geduldig auf Lieferung warten kannst, können wir Dir diese Lampe empfehlen ( http://dx.com/p/t6-xml-t6-3-mode-1200-lumen-white-led-bike-light-with-battery-pack-set-94182 ).
Top für den Winter sind gleich zwei davon. 1x Lenker, 1x Helm !!

Falls du dort bestellst..., evtl. haben noch mehr Leute Interesse. Also evtl. Sammelbestellung sinnvoll.

Voraussichtlich nächster Termin wird dieser sein.
Bitte anmelden, falls du mitfahren möchtest.

Wenn du möchtest, schicke mir deinen Vornamen und deine Handynummer per PN, dann nehme ich dich mit in die WhatsApp-Group auf. Einige spontane Termine werden manchmal (leider) nur dort gepostet. 

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kmx-02 (26. August 2013)

Okay die Lampe sieht doch gut aus und passt ins Budget.

Würde die dann bestellen, allerdings brauche ich dann noch nen Euro Stecker dafür. Wo bekomme ich sowas? Wenn Sammelbestellung dann müssten wir das mal abklären. Lange Wartezeit is natürlich doof für die nächsten Fahrten, aber dann ist das so. Dann mal alle die auch eine Wollen mal melden!


----------



## plattsnacker (26. August 2013)

Reflektor von myTinySun dazu ( Empfehlung von Chris / paradox )

http://www.mytinysun.de/shop/article_SL900E006/solSlight-900---Ersatzteil---Reflektor-16-Grad.html?sessid=PxdM37za1NVZAwf4dpD9CDR24OuLnvNbm3YSoCyZgmhKtIBUnNjhe13ZQe6aX7vY&shop_param=cid%3D1%26aid%3DSL900E006%26

Gruß
Christian


----------



## juju752 (27. August 2013)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Reflektor von myTinySun dazu ( Empfehlung von Chris / paradox )
> 
> http://www.mytinysun.de/shop/article_SL900E006/solSlight-900---Ersatzteil---Reflektor-16-Grad.html?sessid=PxdM37za1NVZAwf4dpD9CDR24OuLnvNbm3YSoCyZgmhKtIBUnNjhe13ZQe6aX7vY&shop_param=cid%3D1%26aid%3DSL900E006%26
> 
> ...



Moin Christian, 
passt der Reflektor auch in die Lampe hier? 

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/CM3-Scheinwerfer-Fahrradlampe-Kopflampe-CM3-LED-001/dp/B009K2NGMS/"]CM3 LED Scheinwerfer, 1200 lumen, CREE XM-L T6 Fahrradlampe, inkl. 4400 mah Akku, als Kopflampe nutzbar, CM3-LED-001: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

Gruß, 

Julian


----------



## plattsnacker (28. August 2013)

juju752 schrieb:


> Moin Christian,
> passt der Reflektor auch in die Lampe hier?
> 
> CM3 LED Scheinwerfer, 1200 lumen, CREE XM-L T6 Fahrradlampe, inkl. 4400 mah Akku, als Kopflampe nutzbar, CM3-LED-001: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit
> ...


Moin Julian,

das kann ich dir nicht 100%ig sagen. Aber sie sehen alle irgendwie baugleich aus, die Lampen. 

Denke, er würde passen, aber du wirst ihn in der CM3 wohl nicht brauchen.

In der Artikelbeschreibuing von Amazon steht:
"Der Aluminum SMO Reflektor sorgt für einen schön breiten und trotzdem weit reichenden Ausleuchtungsbereich, für jede Lebenslage"

Ich gehe davon aus, dass das ok ist. Sonst taugt sie für das Geld auf jeden Fall als Zweitlampe auf Dauer und du bestellst dir eine weitere bei DX und pimpst die mit dem MyTinySun-Reflektor.




Vielleicht bis Donnerstag beim Nightride !?!

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## juju752 (28. August 2013)

@plattsnacker 
Diese Woche wird es leider noch nichts, die Lampe kommt erst am Montag. Nächste Woche bin ich dann dabei.


----------



## Schoberson (29. August 2013)

@ Nightrider
Wie es aussieht, schaffe ich es heute Abend nicht rechtzeitig. Und das beim ersten richtigen Nachsommernightride mit fetter Beleuchtung und so. Zum Glück werden die Tage wieder kürzer und regnerischer und kälter und und und, also alles was den Bergradler freut!


----------



## plattsnacker (29. August 2013)

Für Stand-Up-Paddling-Interessierte:

07. + 08. September 2013 - SUP Festival in Pelzerhaken

http://www.sailandsurfpelzerhaken.de/


----------



## Schoberson (29. August 2013)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Für Stand-Up-Paddling-Interessierte:
> 
> 07. + 08. September 2013 - SUP Festival in Pelzerhaken
> 
> http://www.sailandsurfpelzerhaken.de/



Bock auf jeden Fall, aber die Alster reicht mir erstmal zum Reinfallen. 

SUP und ToH, da war doch noch was in Planung, oder? Gibt es schon etwas Konkretes?


----------



## plattsnacker (29. August 2013)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Bock auf jeden Fall, aber die Alster reicht mir erstmal zum Reinfallen.
> 
> SUP und ToH, da war doch noch was in Planung, oder? Gibt es schon etwas Konkretes?



Nein, noch nix konkretes. Ich persönlich bekäme es in den nächsten Wochen ( danach eh zu kalt dafür ) nur in der Woche , und kaum am Wochenende hin. 

Wie wäre da bei Euch die Akzeptanz ? 

Denke da wieder an den Oortkatensee mit vor Ort vorhandenem SUP-Material und Trainer für wirklich überschaubares Geld.

Im Anschluss dann lecker Grillparty am See.

Bitte mal Rückmeldung von den SUP-Interessierten, wer innerhalb der Woche um 18 Uhr am See sein könnte.
Grillparty dann ca. ab 19:30 Uhr.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Schoberson (29. August 2013)

Mit etwas Vorlaufzeit kriegen die meisten es gebacken um 18:00 oder erst um 19:30 Uhr dort zu sein. 

Am einfachsten ist es einen festen Termin zunennen und wer Zeit und Lust hat kommt und wer nicht, eben nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (29. August 2013)

Ok, geht ab:

*Sommer-ToH 2013* steht.

*SUPer bitte anmelden:*
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14318

"Nur" Griller kommen so vorbei im Anschluß.

*Detailinfos zum ToH jetzt in der IG zu finden.*

Auch die "neuen" Mitfahrer sind willkommen !  

Wackeliger Gruß 
Chrischan


----------



## Schoberson (29. August 2013)

Topp Chrischan!
Bin dabei.

Grill und Kohle bringe ich mit. Ich denke für den Rest ist jeder selbst zuständig.


----------



## trucker (29. August 2013)

Hallo Jungs,

vorletzten Mittwoch war ich in den HaBe dabei und hatte technische Probleme mit der hinteren Scheibenbremse.. musste leider vorzeitig aussteigen.

Mir hat besonders gut die loyale, freundlich, freundschaftliche Stimmung der Gruppe gefallen, deshalb möchte ich erfragen ob dieses Wochenende jemand biken wird (Sachsenwald / HaBe)!?

Viele Grüße
Theo


----------



## Schoberson (30. August 2013)

Moin Theo,
ich habe das Dilemma mit Deiner Bremse live mitbekommen. Wir haben im Wald noch die Augen aufgehalten, aber keine Schraube gefunden.
Der wöchentliche Nightride am Donnerstag um 20:00Uhr in Reinbek ist ein fester Termin, am Wochenende gibt es keine festen Termine und es wird sich nach Lust und Laune verabredet. Aktuell ist allerdings nix geplant... zumindest was ich weiß.


----------



## plattsnacker (30. August 2013)

trucker schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> vorletzten Mittwoch war ich in den HaBe dabei und hatte technische Probleme mit der hinteren Scheibenbremse.. musste leider vorzeitig aussteigen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Theo,

wenn du keine Termine der Sachsenwaldpioniere verpassen willst, guckst du

1. regelmäßig in diesen Thread

2. in LMB/Fahrgemeinschaften unter PLZ mit 21... beginnend 
     ( Reinbek 21465, Bergedorf 21031 oder 21029 )

3. schickst du mit ggf. deine Handynummer per PN und ich nehme dich mit in den WhatsApp-Chat der Sachsenwaldpioniere auf.

Spätestens ab Punkt 3 geht dir kein Treffen durch die Lappen 

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## JanT (2. September 2013)

Moin, moin,
am Donnerstag bin ich zum TOH als nur Griller und Trinker dabei, sofern das Wetter mitspielt!

Bis dann,
Jan


----------



## paradox (2. September 2013)

Moin Jungs, 

ich bin am Do auch als Griller und Chiller am Start.

Für die, die am Sonntag sich sportlich bewegen möchten, dürfen sich gerne ins LMB eintragen:

Sunday Good Morning Ride

Gruß Chris


----------



## plattsnacker (3. September 2013)

*Erinnerung:*

Moin Jungs,
nächsten Donnerstag startet um 18 Uhr der diesjährige Sommer - ToH (Treffen ohne Helm) der Sachsenwaldpioniere!

Geplant ist für Alternativsport-Interessierte ein SUP-Kurs (Stand-up-paddling) in Form eines 60 minütigen Schnupperkurses.
Trainer und Board +Paddel kosten 20 pro Nase (max. 10 Leute)

Dazu bitte verbindliche Zusage unter http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14318

Da ich bei der ursprünglichen Bekanntgabe dieser Idee doch einige positive Rückmeldungen (per WhatsApp) von Euch bekommen habe, wundert es mich, dass bisher nur Andree für's SUPen zugesagt hat.

Wenn wir nicht wenigstens eine kleine Handvoll Teilnehmer werden, muss ich den Trainer wieder abbestellen.

So intensiv wie auf dem SUP könnt ihr euer Gleichgewicht nicht wieder trainieren 

Also der Planung wegen bitte bis Donnerstag vormittags zusagen, ansonsten cancel ich die Buchung...



Ort wie letztes Jahr :
Oortkatensee ( Oortkatenufer 1, Hamburg) an der Windsurfschule "Windsurfing Hamburg"

Im Anschluss dann ab ca. 19 Uhr gemeinsam Grillen & Chillen direkt am Parkplatz am See ( auf Höhe der Bushaltestelle "Oortkatenufer").

Bis Einbruch der Dunkelheit kann ich ein anfängertaugliches SUP-Board zur Verfügung stellen, falls jemand nach 60 min noch nicht genug davon hat.

Badehose + Handtuch bitte mitbringen.

Darüber hinaus ist jeder für sein Grillzeugs ebenfalls selbst verantwortlich.

Sprecht euch bez. Grill etc. selbst ab.

Vielleicht hat ja noch eine Landratte Bock von den Wasserratten Fotos / Videos zu machen?

Hang loose
Chrischan


----------



## manurie (4. September 2013)

Der Termin an jeden Donnerstag 20.00 Uhr ist fest oder? Weil ich war vor ca. 2 Wochen schon mal dabei am Dienstag 19.00 Uhr, war geil. @paradox hat den Guide gemacht.

Bin nächste Woche auf Montage, wie eigentlich immer, nur in Lübeck/Travemünde und da würde ich auch den Weg auf mich nehmen, 2h Sachsenwald lohnen sich und das auch noch als Nightride.  statt die Steilküste von Travemünde nach Timmendorf zu machen. Licht 2fach ist dabei und mein neues 29er.

Blaubeertrail bei Wuppertal bei Erprobungsfahrt mit 29er gestern, Trail mit 70% S1 und Rest S2/S2+


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (4. September 2013)

manurie schrieb:


> Der Termin an jeden Donnerstag 20.00 Uhr ist fest oder? Weil ich war vor ca. 2 Wochen schon mal dabei am Dienstag 19.00 Uhr, war geil. @paradox hat den Guide gemacht.
> 
> Bin nächste Woche auf Montage, wie eigentlich immer, nur in Lübeck/Travemünde und da würde ich auch den Weg auf mich nehmen, 2h Sachsenwald lohnen sich und das auch noch als Nightride.  statt die Steilküste von Travemünde nach Timmendorf zu machen. Licht 2fach ist dabei und mein neues 29er.
> 
> Blaubeertrail bei Wuppertal bei Erprobungsfahrt mit 29er gestern, Trail mit 70% S1 und Rest S2/S2+




Moin manurie,

diesen Donnerstag treffen sich viele von uns zum geplanten "Treffen ohne Helm" und ein Nightride ist meines Wissens nicht geplant.

Ansonsten aber immer Donnerstags, 20 Uhr. Wenn nichts im LMB steht, findet auch kein NR statt.

Kannst auch gern zum ToH kommen morgen. 

P.S. Blaubeertrail-Foto macht neidisch 

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## shbiker (4. September 2013)

Moin Männers,

als alter Kajakfahrer werde ich eher nicht auf einem Brett fahren wollen, aber zum grillen und klönen komme ich morgen auf jeden Fall vorbei. 

Bis morgen

Jörg


----------



## Schoberson (4. September 2013)

Grill, Badehose und Co. ist schon im Auto verstaut. Wird bestimmt ne feine Sache. 

Bis morgen, Andree


----------



## plattsnacker (5. September 2013)

shbiker schrieb:


> Moin Männers,
> 
> als alter Kajakfahrer werde ich eher nicht auf einem Brett fahren wollen, aber zum grillen und klönen komme ich morgen auf jeden Fall vorbei.
> 
> ...


Hallo Jörg,

freut mich 

Bis nachher
Chrischan


----------



## plattsnacker (5. September 2013)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> *Erinnerung:*
> 
> Moin Jungs,
> nächsten Donnerstag startet um 18 Uhr der diesjährige Sommer - ToH (Treffen ohne Helm) der Sachsenwaldpioniere!
> ...



Ok, ok, ihr Landratten,

die Resonanz auf's StandUpPaddling ist enorm  
Immerhin eine feste Zusage. 
Völlige Fehleinschätzung eurer Wasserfestigkeit von mir 

Ich sage den Trainer ab und stehe für Andree als "Ersatztrainer" ab 17:30 Uhr mit zweiter Ausrüstung am GRILLPLATZ zur Verfügung.
Wer ebenfalls noch Bock auf SUP hat, und bisher nur noch nicht fest zusagen konnte, darf natürlich auch mal...

Wer also schon eher zum Grillplatz kommen will, wir sind schon da. 
*
Treffen also FÜR ALLE ab 17:30 Uhr direkt am Parkplatz am See ( auf Höhe der Bushaltestelle "Oortkatenufer") und nicht am Surfshop.
Also ca. 400m weiter Richtung Altengamme.
53°26'27.77"  N
10°06'07.90"  O*


Bis nachher
Chrischan


----------



## Schoberson (6. September 2013)

Moin Chrischan,

vielen Dank nochmal für die Organisation von SUP und ToH. War sehr gemütlich gestern Abend. Hätte ich heute morgen nicht arbeiten müssen, wäre es ein perfekter Abend gewesen, um sich entspannt volllaufen zulassen.

So und nun wieder der Wechsel vom Board auf das Bike. Würde gerne am Sonntag mitfahren, ob ich es schaffe entscheidet sich im Laufe des Samstags und wenn ich es schaffe, müsste ich mich gegen 9:30 Uhr wieder ausklinken. Ist das O.K.? Könnten evtl. von Wentorf Richtung Geestkante, dann allerdings wieder gen Bergedorf, den Trail zur B5 runter, über das Schloss in den Krähenwald, Bergedorfer Gehölz, dann wieder zur Geestkante in Richtung Börnsen, evtl. noch die Dahlbeckschlucht von beiden Seiten befahren und die Fitten können weiter Richtung Geesthacht brettern und ich fahre wieder Richtung Heimat.

Gruß Andree


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (6. September 2013)

Schoberson schrieb:


> ...
> 
> So und nun wieder der Wechsel vom Board auf das Bike. Würde gerne am Sonntag mitfahren, ob ich es schaffe entscheidet sich im Laufe des Samstags und wenn ich es schaffe, müsste ich mich gegen 9:30 Uhr wieder ausklinken. Ist das O.K.? Könnten evtl. von Wentorf Richtung Geestkante, dann allerdings wieder gen Bergedorf, den Trail zur B5 runter, über das Schloss in den Krähenwald, Bergedorfer Gehölz, dann wieder zur Geestkante in Richtung Börnsen, evtl. noch die Dahlbeckschlucht von beiden Seiten befahren und die Fitten können weiter Richtung Geesthacht brettern und ich fahre wieder Richtung Heimat.
> 
> Gruß Andree



Mit diesem Zeitplan könnte es bei mir ggf. auch klappen. Mal sehen...


----------



## Schoberson (7. September 2013)

Schaffe es morgen leider nicht. Fangt bloß nicht an in einem alten Haus zustreichen......


----------



## Mestro (7. September 2013)

ich auch nicht, der wind ruft morgen nach mir, hab heute schon ein ründchen gedreht ... vielleicht Do zum NR.

allen die morgen früh fahren, viel Spaß!


----------



## Marcus-HH (8. September 2013)

Hallo Zusammen, ich bin wohne im Nordosten v HH und kein erfahrener MTB'ler. Beim Internetsurfen bin ich auf eure Gruppe gestoßen.
Daher meine Frage, inwieweit man sich bei euren Ausfahrten anschließen kann und inwieweit sie konditionell und technisch für Anfänger geeignet sind.
VG
Marcus


----------



## paradox (8. September 2013)

Hallo Marcus, 

Wir sind eine entspannte Truppe und fahren eigentlich immer Donnerstag Abend um 20Uhr.
Sonntags steht in der Regel auch eine Runde an. 
Wir haben Anfänger wie auch konditionell Fitte Jungs dabei. Wir richten uns an den langsamsten Fahrer und können bei den Ausfahrten auch zwei Gruppen bilden. 
Wenn du eine Runde mit uns drehen möchtest bist du sehr gerne eingeladen, mit zu fahren. 
Helm, ein funktionelles MTB und helles Licht für den Nightride sind Pflicht. 
Wenn du gerne an einem Sonntag bei Tageslicht rein schnuppern möchtest, dann lese hier regelmäßig mit. Wahrscheinlich startet die nächste Tour am kommenden Sonntag Morgen. Schaue auch in den LMB Bereich rein. Startpunkt sind Reinbek und Wentorf. 

Wir freuen uns auf neue Gesichter ;-) 

Gruß 
Chris 

Fast vergessen: Wir fahren soviel wie möglich Trails. Straßen überqueren wir oder nutzen Sie max um von Trails zu Trails zu gelangen. So denn, RideOn


----------



## Schori (8. September 2013)

Tach zusammen, bin frisch aus den Bündner Bergen nach Hamburg gezogen und erinnere mich mit Spaß an die NightRides damals in Kiel.... Würde mich gerne mal anschließen. Vermisse die Höhenmeter vor der Haustür, denke aber, man bekommt hier auch was schönes zusammen, wenn man sich auskennt oder wen kennt der sich auskennt. Ich wohne in der Nähe von Altona, sagt bescheid, wenn Euch das passt! Flo


----------



## plattsnacker (9. September 2013)

Schori schrieb:


> Tach zusammen, bin frisch aus den Bündner Bergen nach Hamburg gezogen und erinnere mich mit Spaß an die NightRides damals in Kiel.... Würde mich gerne mal anschließen. Vermisse die Höhenmeter vor der Haustür, denke aber, man bekommt hier auch was schönes zusammen, wenn man sich auskennt oder wen kennt der sich auskennt. Ich wohne in der Nähe von Altona, sagt bescheid, wenn Euch das passt! Flo



Hallo Flo,

wie Chris bereits im Eintrag drüber geschrieben hat, freuen wir uns immer über neue Mitfahrer 
Wenn du hier mitliest und auch LMB nach PLZ 21465/21031/21029 prüfst, geht dir (fast) nix "durch die Lappen".

Nightride immer donnerstags hier

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## Marcus-HH (9. September 2013)

Moin
Jemand eine Idee, wo ich auf die schnelle ordentliches Licht herbekäme, falls ich es kommenden Do einrichten kann.
Lust hätte ich


----------



## Schoberson (9. September 2013)

Marcus-HH schrieb:


> Moin
> Jemand eine Idee, wo ich auf die schnelle ordentliches Licht herbekäme, falls ich es kommenden Do einrichten kann.
> Lust hätte ich


Tach auch,
bei Amazon bekommst du für wenig Geld eine ordentliche Funzel.
Als Suchbegriff gibst Du "High Power LED Fahrradlampe" ein und findest für knapp 30 eine Lampe mit 1000 Lumen. Sie hat keine Stvo Zulassung! Also, nicht erwischen lassen.
Habe die Lampe als Ersatzlampe gekauft, wurde innerhalbe von zwei Tagen geliefert und funzt für unser Gelände wunderbar.
Viel Spaß beim Nightride,
Gruß Andree


----------



## Marcus-HH (9. September 2013)

Hi Andree,
Danke für den Tip. Bin mal gespannt.
Gruß
Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schori (9. September 2013)

Danke erstmal! Dann werd ich mal schauen, wie ich nach Reinbek komme. Tschö!


----------



## Marcus-HH (11. September 2013)

Moin
Ist denn neben Plattsnacker Chrischan noch jemand dabei?
Wie und wo erfolgt denn aufgrund zu geringer Teilnahme eine Absage, ggf kurzfristig?
Danke und Grüsse
Marcus


----------



## Schoberson (11. September 2013)

Wenn Du dich anmeldest, seid ihr genug Fahrer. Gewöhnlich melden sich aber noch weitere Fahrer kurzfristig an. Falls es doch zu einer Tourabsage kommen sollte, wird es hier eigentlich auch noch gepostet. 
Ich bin leider die nächsten zwei bis drei donnerstäglichen Nightrides nicht dabei.


----------



## plattsnacker (11. September 2013)

Marcus-HH schrieb:


> Moin
> Ist denn neben Plattsnacker Chrischan noch jemand dabei?
> Wie und wo erfolgt denn aufgrund zu geringer Teilnahme eine Absage, ggf kurzfristig?
> Danke und Grüsse
> Marcus




Hier wird gefahren, nicht abgesagt


----------



## Marcus-HH (11. September 2013)

Ok, klare Ansage. Verstanden! ð


----------



## Marcus-HH (11. September 2013)

Aber nur, wenn Amazon bis morgen bei mir ein Licht aufgehen lässt.


----------



## plattsnacker (11. September 2013)

Marcus-HH schrieb:


> Aber nur, wenn Amazon bis morgen bei mir ein Licht aufgehen lässt.



Sonst nimmst du meine Dritt-Lampe 
Akku wird gerade geladen.


----------



## plattsnacker (11. September 2013)

trucker schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> vorletzten Mittwoch war ich in den HaBe dabei und hatte technische Probleme mit der hinteren Scheibenbremse.. musste leider vorzeitig aussteigen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Theo,

morgen ist Nightride in Reinbek. Siehe LMB ( 20 Uhr ).

Was am WoEnde geht, steht noch in den Sternen. Könnte mir aber gut vorstellen, dass Sonntag früh wieder gefahren wird...

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## paradox (11. September 2013)

Moin Moin, ich bin am So leider nicht am Start. Habe Besuch im Haus. Sollte es sich doch ergeben stelle ich es umgehend rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mestro (11. September 2013)

werde es morgen wohl nicht schaffen,vielleicht ja Sonntag, wenn es nicht gerade stürmt ...oder regnet


----------



## trucker (11. September 2013)

Gerne, aber bitte mit Sahne



plattsnacker schrieb:


> Hallo Theo,
> 
> morgen ist Nightride in Reinbek. Siehe LMB ( 20 Uhr ).
> 
> ...


----------



## Schori (11. September 2013)

Tach nochmal, wie isn das mit dem Treffpunkt? Bei mir sieht das eher gut aus. Ich bin mit nem VW Bus ausgestattet und könnte auch wen mitnehmen, fahr in Altona los. Weiß nur noch nicht wohin! Flo


----------



## plattsnacker (11. September 2013)

Schori schrieb:


> Tach nochmal, wie isn das mit dem Treffpunkt? Bei mir sieht das eher gut aus. Ich bin mit nem VW Bus ausgestattet und könnte auch wen mitnehmen, fahr in Altona los. Weiß nur noch nicht wohin! Flo



Hallo Flo,

du findest alle nötigen Infos zur Tour morgen Abend ( wie immer ) hier im Bereich LMB/Fahrgemeinschaften:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13208

B5 stadtauswärts Richtung Bergedorf. Wenn's deutlich bergab geht, nicht blitzen lassen !! (70 km/h), danach beim Burger King links halten Richtung Reinbek. Im Ort immer geradeaus, vorbei am Krankenhaus, nächste Kreuzung rechts folgen, dann nächste Möglichkeit links in die Sophienstr. ( S-Bahnhof Reinbek ).
Direkt hinterm Bahnhof (auf Höhe Parkallee) sind abends eigentlich immer entspannte Parkmöglichkeiten.
Wir treffen uns am Fahrradständer direkt gegenüber von Hausnr. 7
Für Notfälle oder kurzfristige Absagen findest du im LMB-Termin unter "Kontakt" meine Handynummer.


Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## Marcus-HH (12. September 2013)

Da komm ich wohl nicht mehr raus aus der Nummer... ð
Lampe kommt scheinbar heutel. Zum Laden wird die Zeit aber nicht reichen. Das Angebot der Leihlampe nehme ich gerne an.
Bis heut Abend.
Marcus


----------



## Schori (12. September 2013)

alles klar, bin dabei
Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus-HH (13. September 2013)

Vielen Dank. 
Hat viel Spass gemacht.
Gerne wieder.
Beste Grüsse
Marcus


----------



## paradox (13. September 2013)

Sehr schön, 

Ich werde nächste Woche wieder einen neuen Sundy Good Morning Ride machen. Ob es diese Woche noch was wird werde ich ggf. kurzfristig hier kommunizieren. 

Für alle Nachtschwärmer die die Strecken auch bei Tag erkunden möchten (die Neuen sind angesprochen) sind herzlich eingeladen sich aufzuraffen und den Sonntag Vormittag zu nutzen, ;-)
Alle anderen natürlich auch. 

In diesem Sinne, dass Happy Trails 

Chris

PS: Aua!


----------



## plattsnacker (13. September 2013)

Moin Jungs,

das war ja gestern eine echte Ausnahmerunde in der Historie der SWPioniere:

- So viele neue Mitfahrer ( 5 von 9 Fahrern ! )  
- So viele Wildschweine ( ich habe 4 gezählt ) 
- So viele Pannen ( 3 Platten ) 

Die geprellten Rippen und zerrissene Jacke nicht zu vergessen! ( Gute Besserung Chris ! ) 

Naja, hat trotz allem Spaß gemacht !

@"Neulinge":   Lasst euch gern wieder blicken! Nächtes mal läuft's bestimmt runder 

P.S. Wer gerne die GPS-Datei haben haben möchte um z.B. in GoogleEarth zu sehen, wo wir waren, schickt mir seine eMail-Adresse als PN... 

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## Marcus-HH (13. September 2013)

paradox schrieb:


> Sehr schön,
> 
> Ich werde nächste Woche wieder einen neuen Sundy Good Morning Ride machen. Ob es diese Woche noch was wird werde ich ggf. kurzfristig hier kommunizieren.
> 
> ...



Gute Besserung


----------



## Tommessen (13. September 2013)

Gut Besserung Chris,
Die Fahrtechnik is mal jut   :[ame="http://vimeo.com/74449652"]Trial Trails on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Schori (13. September 2013)

Tach Männers, hat Laune gemacht trotz allem, und daß ich dann noch die Mega billo Tanke gefunden hab hat das Vergnügen dann noch mal aufgepeppt. Danke fürs Vorfahrn!
Flo


----------



## Pusteblume3000 (13. September 2013)

Aber zur nächsten Tour möchte ich einen fetten Ghettoblaster dabeihaben, der in Loop den "Hack-Song" spielt. Dann ist die Wartezeit beim Reifenwechsel auch nicht so langweilig.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## plattsnacker (13. September 2013)

Tommessen schrieb:


> Gut Besserung Chris,
> Die Fahrtechnik is mal jut


Der Chris hier im Video hat aber irgendwie weniger Probleme mit sturen Bäumen, so wie Chris gestern


----------



## paradox (14. September 2013)

Heeeeee


----------



## Tommessen (14. September 2013)

Tach die Herren,
Wollt mal nachfragen ob Interesse besteht, Braunlage ein Besuch abzustatten . Dachte an den 28 September. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus-HH (14. September 2013)

Chrischan,
Ist meine PN angekommen?
Beste Grüsse
Marcus


----------



## plattsnacker (17. September 2013)

Moin Jungs,

ich kann leider Donnerstag nicht den Nightride guiden. 
Andree ist AFAIK auch nicht dabei.
Entweder stellt also jemand anderes den LMB-Termin rein, oder ihr/wir schließen uns z.B. der für Mittwoch 19 Uhr geplanten Facebook-Runde an ( mit Start an der Bergedorfer Sternwarte, Gojenbergsweg 112  21029 Hamburg ).
https://www.facebook.com/events/621266127914576/

Wenn ich's schaffe, bin ich dabei. Wenn nicht , dann nicht 

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## paradox (17. September 2013)

Moin Moin Jungs, 

Mich hat es mit einer Erkältung dahin gerafft, ich kann also am Do auch nicht. Wenn ich am So fit bin werde ich eine Runde starten. 

Happy Trails Chris


----------



## plattsnacker (17. September 2013)

paradox schrieb:


> Moin Moin Jungs,
> 
> Mich hat es mit einer Erkältung dahin gerafft, ich kann also am Do auch nicht. Wenn ich am So fit bin werde ich eine Runde starten.
> 
> Happy Trails Chris


Wiederholt stelle ich fest:  Arbeit tut dir nicht gut 

Aber den Baum haste schon vergessen ? 

Gute Besserung !


----------



## paradox (17. September 2013)

Nein der Baum und die Erkältung sind ein gemeinsames Projekt vom Do. ;-)


----------



## plattsnacker (17. September 2013)

paradox schrieb:


> Nein der Baum und die Erkältung sind ein gemeinsames Projekt vom Do. ;-)



[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bADHWv-EDF8"]Mein Freund der Baum â¢ Original â¢ Alexandra â¢ 1968 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## trucker (17. September 2013)

Hallo,

da ich am Do. auch verhindert bin möchte ich Mi. ca 18:00 eine Runde in den HaBe drehen. Da gibts auch nicht so viele Platten

Gruß Theo


----------



## Marcus-HH (17. September 2013)

Ich schließe mich dann mal Chris an. Ordentliche Erkältung und somit am Do nicht dabei.

Aber eine Runde am Sonntag wäre prima. ...mit anderen Reifen ;-)

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Mestro (17. September 2013)

Ich will kein kaputten Knochen und/oder Rad drei Tage vorm Urlaub riskieren ... vielleicht in drei Wochen wieder (wenn Knochen und Rad heil geblieben sind 

Gruß
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (18. September 2013)

Ich bin weder heute noch morgen und auch am Sonntag nicht dabei. 

Apropos: Am Snntag ist in Jesteburg ein kurzes CC Rennen. Die Veranstaltung findet im Rahmen des Volkslaufes statt.

Gruß Andree


----------



## plattsnacker (18. September 2013)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> ich kann leider Donnerstag nicht den Nightride guiden.
> Andree ist AFAIK auch nicht dabei.
> ...



Bin zu 99% dabei heute Abend.

Sonst noch jemand ?

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## Marcus-HH (19. September 2013)

Moin Chris,

Wie ist denn dein Wohlbefinden?
Planst du immernoch Sonntag eine Ausfahrt?
Grüsse
Marcus


----------



## plattsnacker (19. September 2013)

kleine Reha-Tour , was ?   

Hoffe, alle wieder "auf'n Damm" ?!!


----------



## Marcus-HH (19. September 2013)

SchnÃ¼pfchen und HÃ¼sterchen sollten bis zum We beseitigt sein ð


----------



## paradox (19. September 2013)

Moin Moin, ich bin am So zwar noch nicht so ganz fit. Werde aber eine entspannte Tour starten. Also es wird nix wildes gehen! LMB stell ich noch rein. 

Gruß Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (19. September 2013)

LMB für Sonntag steht. Startpunkt ist in Wentorf. 

Sunday Good Morning Ride! 

Achtung: Da ich etwas angeschlagen bin wird es eine langsamere Tour als sonst.


----------



## plattsnacker (20. September 2013)

Wenn ihr wieder fit seid, habe ich hier was schönes für Euch:

Heide-Dirt 2013


----------



## Marcus-HH (20. September 2013)

Fahre ich morgen zum Aufwärmen


----------



## Schoberson (20. September 2013)

Schade Anmeldeschluss war gestern. Sonst hätte ich die Tour noch schnell vorm Frühstück gerockt.


----------



## plattsnacker (20. September 2013)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Schade Anmeldeschluss war gestern. Sonst hätte ich die Tour noch schnell vorm Frühstück gerockt.



Stimmt, sorry, so tief bin ich nicht gedrungen...

An- und Abmeldung bis zum 19.09.2013


----------



## plattsnacker (25. September 2013)

Moin,

werde es vorauss. morgen nicht rechtzeitig zum Nightride(NR) schaffen.

Falls jemand anderes guiden könnte/wollte, bitte selbst LMB-Termin einstellen.

Würde alternativ evtl. Sonntag(früh oder NR) oder Montag(NR) fahren. Kommt Zeit, kommt Rad(t) 

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## Marcus-HH (25. September 2013)

Tach die Herren,
Ich wäre wohl gern dabei am Sonntag.
Donnerstag auch aber ohne Orientierung


----------



## plattsnacker (25. September 2013)

Klappt morgen doch bei mir  

Hier anmelden 


Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## plattsnacker (27. September 2013)

Hallo Marcus und Hans,

hoffe, die Schmerzen von gestern Abend sind vergessen und die

- 37.5 km
- 605 Höhenmeter
und 3:15 Std. FAHRzeit  

...sind verdaut.  

Haltet durch ,  Vorsetzung folgt Ende Oktober 


Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## Schoberson (30. September 2013)

Guten Tag meine Damen und Herren,

ich werde für Donnerstagvormittag eine Tour ins LMB stellen. Gemütlich 2 bis 3 Stunden an der Geestkante cruisen. Von Bergedorf in Richtung Heidbergring oder gar Geesthacht und wieder zurück. 

Gruß, 
Andree


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (30. September 2013)

Hi Andree , 
Ich klink mich mal für ein paar Tage aus. Jetzt beginnt die heiße Phase. ;-) 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Schoberson (30. September 2013)

Hi Chris, 

nutze lieber JETZT die Zeit. In ein paar Tagen sieht die Welt plötzlich ganz anders aus 

P.S.: Ein längst verschollen geglaubter Gast hat sich angemeldet!


----------



## plattsnacker (1. Oktober 2013)

paradox schrieb:


> Hi Andree ,
> Ich klink mich mal für ein paar Tage aus. Jetzt beginnt die heiße Phase. ;-)
> 
> Gruß Chris


Hi Chris,

haltet durch 
Wünsche alles Gute !! 

Chrischan


----------



## Tommessen (1. Oktober 2013)

Hab da ma n Vid für Euch. Den Fall der Lemminge

Zur Nachahmung nicht empfohlen http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/09/29/video-lemming-sprung-in-chatel/

Was sacht uns datt,erst gucken dann fahren


----------



## Marcus-HH (2. Oktober 2013)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> haltet durch
> WÃ¼nsche alles Gute !!
> ...



Ich glaube den beiden bzw dreien bleibt jetzt auch nichts anderes mehr Ã¼brig... ð


----------



## Marcus-HH (2. Oktober 2013)

Noch mal was anderes: kann mir jemand Handschuhe fÃ¼r die kalte Jahreszeit empfehlen, mÃ¶glichst Wasserdicht, nicht fÃ¼r Downhillzwecke ð


----------



## Schoberson (2. Oktober 2013)

Marcus-HH schrieb:


> Noch mal was anderes: kann mir jemand Handschuhe fÃ¼r die kalte Jahreszeit empfehlen, mÃ¶glichst Wasserdicht, nicht fÃ¼r Downhillzwecke ð



Ich wÃ¼rde nicht umbedingt auf Wasserdichtigkeit achten, sondern auf einen sehr guten Windschutz. Wenn du sie sportlich nutzt, schwitzt du in den wasserdichten Dingern extrem, das Wasser kann nicht entweichen und kÃ¼hlt die HÃ¤nde schnell aus. Ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit Handschuhen gemacht, die Membrane von Goretex verwenden. Modell oder bestimmten Hersteller kann ich dir nicht empfehlen. Und natÃ¼rlich auf die Temperaturen achten, ob eher fÃ¼r FrÃ¼hling/Herbst oder tiefen Winter.


----------



## mxsilver (5. Oktober 2013)

Moin Jungs,

Hat jemand morgen Lust auf ne Tour ?

Wollte eventuell Richtung Lauenburg. Start so gegen 11 Uhr...

SEB


----------



## Marcus-HH (5. Oktober 2013)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Ich würde nicht umbedingt auf Wasserdichtigkeit achten, sondern auf einen sehr guten Windschutz. Wenn du sie sportlich nutzt, schwitzt du in den wasserdichten Dingern extrem, das Wasser kann nicht entweichen und kühlt die Hände schnell aus. Ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit Handschuhen gemacht, die Membrane von Goretex verwenden. Modell oder bestimmten Hersteller kann ich dir nicht empfehlen. Und natürlich auf die Temperaturen achten, ob eher für Frühling/Herbst oder tiefen Winter.



Danke dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (5. Oktober 2013)

mxsilver schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> Hat jemand morgen Lust auf ne Tour ?
> 
> ...


Moin Seb.

ich bin ab morgen Mittag schon verplant. Aber vielen Dank für die Info. 

Gruß, Andree


----------



## mxsilver (5. Oktober 2013)

Schade, Andre.

Fahre morgen um 10 Uhr ab Frascti-Platz los...

Vielleicht bis morgen

Seb


----------



## plattsnacker (8. Oktober 2013)

Marcus-HH schrieb:


> Noch mal was anderes: kann mir jemand Handschuhe fÃ¼r die kalte Jahreszeit empfehlen, mÃ¶glichst Wasserdicht, nicht fÃ¼r Downhillzwecke ð



Hi Marcus,

beispielsweise sowas hier:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k502/a58364/polaris-handschuhe-schwarz.html

GruÃ
Chrischan


----------



## paradox (8. Oktober 2013)

Moin Moin, 

Wieso bin ich eigentlich wach? 
Nun ja,  ich stimme Plattsnacker und Schoberson voll und ganz zu. Windstopper sind das beste. Meine Winter Handschuhe sind eher dünner und leichter. Ich bin immer sehr warm angezogen und meeibe Hande gleichen es aus.  Warme. Nicht schwitzige Hände sind das A und O einer Herbst Wintertour. 

So denn...


----------



## Marcus-HH (8. Oktober 2013)

Moin. Danke. Hätten mich am Samstag im Harz auch nicht weiter gebracht. Es hat so geregnet, dass ich die Schuhe ausgießen konnte....
Ok, immerhin trockene Hände...


----------



## Schoberson (8. Oktober 2013)

Fährt jemand am Donnerstagsabend? Ich möchte den Nightride nicht organisieren, weil ich auf Dienstreise bin und nicht 100%ig sicher bin, ob ich es rechtzeitig schaffe und es ziemlich ungünstig finde, den Termin kurzfristig wieder zu löschen. 


@ Chris: In ein paar Tagen wirst Du es als normal ansehen frühmorgens wach zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mxsilver (8. Oktober 2013)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Fährt jemand am Donnerstagsabend? Ich möchte den Nightride nicht organisieren, weil ich auf Dienstreise bin und nicht 100%ig sicher bin, ob ich es rechtzeitig schaffe und es ziemlich ungünstig finde, den Termin kurzfristig wieder zu löschen.
> 
> 
> @ Chris: In ein paar Tagen wirst Du es als normal ansehen frühmorgens wach zu sein


 
Moin Andre,

ich fahre am Donnerstag...
Muß zwar auch morgen noch nach Mannheim, bin aber Donnerstag zeitig genug zurück..

Kannst Du bitte den Termin einstellen? Ich habe unseren Text leider nicht..

Danke

Seb


----------



## Schoberson (8. Oktober 2013)

mxsilver schrieb:


> Moin Andre,
> 
> ich fahre am Donnerstag...
> Muß zwar auch morgen noch nach Mannheim, bin aber Donnerstag zeitig genug zurück..
> ...



Erledigt


----------



## mxsilver (8. Oktober 2013)

Danke..


----------



## mxsilver (10. Oktober 2013)

Moinsen,

will heute keiner???

Wenn sich bis 17Uhr keiner angemeldet hat, fahre ich früher.. 

Bei dem geilen Wetter...

Seb


----------



## Schoberson (10. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Seb,

ich schaffe es heute Abend auch nicht. Nur weil ein Lieferant meint er müsse nicht wie vereinbart um 8:00 Uhr, sondern erst um 14:00 Uhr kommen und alle Beteiligten warten lässt. 
Die Zeit schaffe ich auch nicht mehr aufzuholen... 

Viel Spaß trotzdem, bei dem geilen Wetter!

Andree


----------



## mxsilver (10. Oktober 2013)

Alles klar Andree, warst meine letzte hoffnung 

Habe mich gerade abgemeldet, und mache mich jetzt just in time auf die Socken...

CU

Seb


----------



## Schoberson (10. Oktober 2013)

Ach cool, kannst ja sogar noch bei Tageslicht fahren.

Den Termin für heute Abend habe ich gelöscht.


----------



## Schoberson (10. Oktober 2013)

Für nächste Woche ist ein neuer Termin für unseren Nightride installiert. 

Munter bleiben, Andree


----------



## AnikaB (10. Oktober 2013)

schade wäre heute 20:00 gerne gefahren  habs jetzt erst gelesen


----------



## paradox (10. Oktober 2013)

Joar.  Da bin ich dabei. Next Week first Ride ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (10. Oktober 2013)

Ja cool. Wir freuen uns immer über neue Gesichter und natürlich auch alte

Wie sieht's eigentlich nächstes Wochenendes mit dem bikepark aus? Hat sich schon jemand Gedanken gemacht?

Rock on, Andree


----------



## Eni74 (10. Oktober 2013)

@Andree, ich warte noch auf mein Bike und Schlüsselbein naja bissl hopsen geht wieder


----------



## Schoberson (10. Oktober 2013)

Eni74 schrieb:


> @Andree, ich warte noch auf mein Bike und Schlüsselbein naja bissl hopsen geht wieder



Hast Du eins bestellt? Wenn ja, was für eins?
Ich gucke auch schon jeden Tag


----------



## paradox (10. Oktober 2013)

Besteht Interesse an einem Sunday Good Morning Ride? 
Ich würde mich diese Woche wieder langsam einbringen. Rippen sind OK und meine zwei haben nix dagegen. ;-) 
Happy Trails?


----------



## Schoberson (10. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin das ganze WE nicht in Hamburg.


----------



## paradox (10. Oktober 2013)

Oh man Andreeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Marcus-HH (10. Oktober 2013)

paradox schrieb:


> besteht interesse an einem sunday good morning ride?
> Ich würde mich diese woche wieder langsam einbringen. Rippen sind ok und meine zwei haben nix dagegen. ;-)
> happy trails?



ja


----------



## paradox (10. Oktober 2013)

Na dann, der Termin steht schon im LMB ;-)
Start wie immer in Wentorf, Edeka, Kreisverkehr.


----------



## Mestro (10. Oktober 2013)

bin auch nicht abgeneigt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tommessen (12. Oktober 2013)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Ja cool. Wir freuen uns immer über neue Gesichter und natürlich auch alte
> 
> Wie sieht's eigentlich nächstes Wochenendes mit dem bikepark aus? Hat sich schon jemand Gedanken gemacht?
> 
> ...


----------



## Schoberson (12. Oktober 2013)

Tach Tommes,

Samstag ist gut, passt. Können ja am Samstag entscheiden wo es hin geht. Je nach Wetterlage und Lust. 
Wenn noch jemand mit möchte soll sich bitte rechtzeitig melden. Treffpunkt wieder Frascatiplatz um 7:00 Uhr?

Immer locker bleiben, Andree


----------



## AnikaB (15. Oktober 2013)

wo finde ich denn die Night Ride Termine und erfahre ob sie stattfindet? Bin hier im Forum noch nicht oft gewesen ;-)


----------



## AnikaB (15. Oktober 2013)

habs gefunden....


----------



## Marcus-HH (15. Oktober 2013)

Gibt es bereits jetzt jemanden, der gedenkt nächsten Sonntag zu fahren?


----------



## paradox (15. Oktober 2013)

Joar, ich stelle einen Termin rein.

Achtung der Start ist um 9.00 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus-HH (15. Oktober 2013)

Das ist gut ð»


----------



## AnikaB (17. Oktober 2013)

wird heute Abend auch gefahren, wenn es durchgehend regnet???


----------



## paradox (17. Oktober 2013)

Mahlzeit Mädels, 

ich bin heute Abend bei dem Piss nicht dabei.
Am Sonntag ist wieder ein Termin drin, es darf sich angemeldet werden.


----------



## Schoberson (17. Oktober 2013)

Ich fahre auch bei Starkregen... bis die Schuhe voll gelaufen sind.


----------



## plattsnacker (17. Oktober 2013)

AnikaB schrieb:


> wird heute Abend auch gefahren, wenn es durchgehend regnet???



Moin Anika,
Moin Jungs,

ab 19 Uhr soll's trocken sein. 

Schutzblech oder Regenbüx macht sicherlich trotzdem Sinn...

Hoffe, ich schaffe es nachher rechtzeitig. Chancen stehen aber gut.


Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## plattsnacker (17. Oktober 2013)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Ich fahre auch bei Starkregen... bis die Schuhe voll gelaufen sind.



Klickies abschrauben, dann läuft's auch wieder raus...


----------



## AnikaB (17. Oktober 2013)

wenn es 19:30 in Bergedorf nicht mehr regnet komme ich mit, ansonsten bin ich leider raus


----------



## Marcus-HH (17. Oktober 2013)

Was redet ihr da? Hier ist herrlichstes Wetter, leicht bewÃ¶lkt...
Ich glaub ich bleib hier in Freiburg....
ð
Schaffe es heute nicht. Bin Sonntag aber dabei


----------



## mxsilver (17. Oktober 2013)

Da ich mein Schwimmabzeichen verlegt habe, habe ich mich für heute abgemeldet..
Viel Spaß beim Räder versenken 

Seb


----------



## AnikaB (17. Oktober 2013)

da es noch immer schüttet, bin ich auch raus . Hoffentlich ist das Wetter nächste Woche besser!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (17. Oktober 2013)

O.K. Dann werde ich den Termin für heute löschen und werde mich mental auf den Bikepark am Samstag vorbereiten. Wetter soll ja einigermaßen werden, jedenfalls kein Regen. Ich habe einfach die Wetter-App genommen, die gutes Wetter vorhersagt.


----------



## plattsnacker (18. Oktober 2013)

Nu kiek di dat an!:

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/videos/through-the-mill-neues-mtb-freestyle-video-mit-chris-akrigg.665559.2.htm

Mann inne Tünn!


----------



## Bunnahabhain (19. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
wenn es morgen früh halbwegs trocken ist, komme ich nach Wentorf.
Allerdings bin ich dieses Jahr noch nicht viel MTB gehfahen.
Grüße
Oliver


----------



## MangoHenry (21. Oktober 2013)

Sooo, da ist es  

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/32162

seid bite nicht zu streng


----------



## Medi-HH (21. Oktober 2013)

Hi, hier nochmal der Link zur Terminfindung für das ToH.
http://doodle.com/nq9d67i97zmt6ayv

Location:

Corfu Grill
Schiffbeker Weg 66 in Billstedt.


Wer Lust hat kann ja mal auf den Link klicken und die passenden Zeiten auswählen. Wir können uns dann ende nächster Woche für einen Tag entscheiden.

Viele Grüße
Chrischi


----------



## Schoberson (22. Oktober 2013)

Moinsen,

wer will, der kann und es wäre auch schön wenn es manche machen würden und zwar, sich für unseren vergnüglichen Nightride am Donnerstag anzumelden und natürlich auch für das ToH. Siehe Beitrag von Medi-HH !

Anmerkung für alle mit einem dicken Fragenzeichen auf der Stirn, watt is ne ToH? ToH bedeutet Treffen ohne Helm. Quasi nicht biken, aber ganz viel darüber reden und dabei noch lecker Essen und Trinken. 

MangoHenry: Deine Kamera hat ja wirklich gute Bilder gemacht und einen Unterschied zur GoPro sehe ich echt nicht. Vielen Dank für das Video, ist eine schöne Erinnerung an Samstag. Ich hätte schon wieder Bock auf Braunlage....

Sooo und nun noch was ganz anderes: Nächstes Jahr möchte ich mich für eine Woche von der Familie ausklinken und eine Woche die Alpen rocken. Mir schwebt der September vor. Hauptsächlich die schönsten, flowigsten Trails absurfen, teilweise mit Liftunterstüzung, Shuttle und manchmal auch selbst den einen oder anderen Berg hoch kurbeln. Wie das ganze aussehen soll, ob feste Station oder Roadtrip, muss sich zeigen, aber wer Interesse hat kann sich bei mir melden. 
Ich werde in der Interessengemeinschaft mal ein Thread eröffnen und dort kann geplant werden.


----------



## paradox (22. Oktober 2013)

Interesse! 

ToH ist gut.  Wenn der Termin steht bin ich am Start. Ich kann quasi jeden Abend ;-)


----------



## plattsnacker (22. Oktober 2013)

Hi Jungs,

kennt ihr schon den Schnäppchen-Thread ?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=617540&page=3


Außerdem aktuell bei Brügelmann diverse Disc-Brakes extrem günstig:

Ich habe mir für mein Trekkingrad gestern folgende angeschraubt ( klappt auch in Verbindung mit Shimano-Centerlock-Scheiben):

http://www.bruegelmann.de/formula-rx-bremsenset-203180-mm-schwarz-ww-356021.html

Vielleicht bis Donnerstag
Chrischan


----------



## MangoHenry (22. Oktober 2013)

Danke andree  

hier ist sonst noch der 2. Teil ungeschnitten  

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1031olvx22M"]Bikepark Braunlage mit Sachsenwaldpionieren Letzte Abfahrt - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (23. Oktober 2013)

LMB 24.10. // 20 Uhr 

...da fragt sich der aufmerksame Leser, wie "Gefahren wird alles was irgendwie fahrbar ist" mit "Schwierigkeit - leicht"  zusammenpasst  

Bin gespannt.

Bis morgen , Mädels

Chrischan


----------



## Schoberson (23. Oktober 2013)

Dem aufmerksamen Leser kann geholfen werden oder auch nicht. Dann will ich die Verwirrung mal komplett machen. Grundsätzlich zahlt die norddeutsche Tiefebene nicht zu den anspruchsvollsten Bikerevieren der Erde und somit eigentlich von der Schwierigkeitsstufe als leicht einzuordnen. Gelegentlich gibt es aber durchaus Wege die etwas anspruchsvoller sind, aber im Vergleich zu alpinen Wegen, immer noch einfach zu fahren sind. Diese Wege sind auf dem so genannten Chickenway umfahrbar, deswegen auch Schwierigkeitsstufe leicht. Vorher wird natürlich vor den "Gefahrenstellen" auch gewarnt.
 Aber, das Wichtigste ist, dass jeder Biker aufmerksam fährt und auch nur das fahren sollte was er sich zu traut.


----------



## Marcus-HH (23. Oktober 2013)

ð½ und das verstehe der Leser nun wie?
Fahrbar wird gefahren, klar.
Nicht fahrbar wird halt geschoben, oder!
Ist doch prima.

Ist doch im sonstigen Leben auch so ð»ð»ð»


----------



## Schoberson (23. Oktober 2013)

Marcus-HH schrieb:


> ð½ und das verstehe der Leser nun wie?


....dass man auch bei uns die MÃ¶glichkeit hat, sich wunderbar auf die Fresse packen zu kÃ¶nnen


----------



## plattsnacker (23. Oktober 2013)

Schoberson schrieb:


> ....dass man auch bei uns die Möglichkeit hat, sich wunderbar auf die Fresse packen zu können



... danke für die Aufklärung, Andree 
Diese Möglichkeit hatte ich bisher immer ganz außen vor gelassen.


----------



## Marcus-HH (23. Oktober 2013)

Hat der Martin ja am Sonntag bestens vorgemacht.
Wollte mit dem Nachmachen aber noch ein wenig warten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (23. Oktober 2013)

Marcus-HH schrieb:


> Hat der Martin ja am Sonntag bestens vorgemacht.
> Wollte mit dem Nachmachen aber noch ein wenig warten



 @Martin:  wie geht's deinem Knie ? Alles wieder gut ?

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## plattsnacker (24. Oktober 2013)

Nu kiek di dat an, de Jörg het sik no Johrn anmeld to'n Nightride  

Ik freu mi all bannig, dat du weller dorbi büst !!


Bet hüt obend, hol di fuchtig

Chrischan


----------



## Schoberson (24. Oktober 2013)

Moinsen werte Nightrider,

es haben sich ja richtig viele Leute angemeldet und das bei dem Wetter. Kein Regen, es ist warm, fehlt nur noch das der Boden trocken ist :-( ... nichts was das Bikerherz höher schlagen lässt. 
Da für mich einige unbekannte Fahrer dabei sind, würde ich heute gerne eine sternförmige Runde drehen. Das wir im Prinzip den Startpunkt in Reinbek nicht allzu weit verlassen und ggf. schnell wieder zurück kehren könnnen. Eine Runde um den Mühlenteich, dann in den Krähenwald, quer durchs Bergedorfer Gehölz, entlang der Geestkante bis zur Dahlbeck Schlucht und geschmeidig über die Lohe wieder zurück. Ist nur mal so als grobe Orientierung gedacht. 

mfG Andree


----------



## AnikaB (24. Oktober 2013)

Ich wohne in Bergedorf und würd mich da dann evtl. abseilen beim Rückweg ;-)


----------



## plattsnacker (24. Oktober 2013)

Auch langweilig im Büro ?  

- http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dalbek

- http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bille

- http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bergedorfer Gehölz

- http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geesthang


----------



## Marcus-HH (24. Oktober 2013)

Danke Chrischan, du gibst dem Tag einen Inhalt... ð


----------



## Schoberson (24. Oktober 2013)

Wow, in der Dalbek ist der europäische Aal anzutreffen. Würde dann bei der heutigen Tour einen kurzen Angelstopp einlegen wollen. 

... so viel zu meinem zermürbenden Job ;-)

Bis heute Abend, dann habe ich auch die andere Links studiert


----------



## plattsnacker (24. Oktober 2013)

12 Leute !   (...da geht noch was )

Wir bilden 3 Gruppen:

1. Die "Pannen + Stürzer"
2. Die "Wildschweinopfer"
3. Der Rest fährt mit mir


----------



## plattsnacker (24. Oktober 2013)

AnikaB schrieb:


> Ich wohne in Bergedorf und würd mich da dann evtl. abseilen beim Rückweg ;-)


Keine Sorge, du wirst wieder bis in die Zivilisation zurückbegleitet.


----------



## AnikaB (24. Oktober 2013)

das ist lieb, hab mir aber schon gedacht, dass ihr mich nicht einfach so im dunklen Wald aussetzt ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eni74 (24. Oktober 2013)

@plattsnacker, pack mich bitte in Gruppe 3


----------



## plattsnacker (25. Oktober 2013)

Moin !

Nach dem CMNRR ( Critical Mass Nightride Reinbek ) gestern Abend, hier mal was luschtiges:
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Video-How-to-be-a-Mountain-Biker-2013.html

P.S: 
Daten von gestern ->  14 Teilnehmer (davon 3-4 Retro ) / 29 km  / 567 Hm / 124 min. Fahrzeit / AVG 14 km/h

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## TeeKay82 (25. Oktober 2013)

Mal was für tägl. 5 Minuten zwischendurch:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hv_DRJZZ2qI"]Red Bull Rampage from start to finish - YouTube[/nomedia]

Eine sehr feine Rampage Zusammenfassung...

PS: 14 Leute? Was war denn da los? 3-4 Retro bedeutet->10-11 Neulinge?


----------



## plattsnacker (25. Oktober 2013)

TeeKay82 schrieb:


> Mal was für tägl. 5 Minuten zwischendurch:
> 
> Red Bull Rampage from start to finish - YouTube
> 
> ...


"Retro" im Sinne von jahrelanger Teilnahme oder "aus der Versenkung aufgetaucht".


----------



## Schoberson (25. Oktober 2013)

Ja, war gestern schon enorm was los im Gehölz. Es war schon ein genialer Anblick, 14 fahrende Flutlichtmasten im Wald zusehen. 
Würde mich freuen, wenn alle gelegentlich bei, bzw. mit uns mal wieder durch die Wälder cruisen würden.


----------



## Spacetime (25. Oktober 2013)

War gestern beim Arzt und meine Schulter scheint i.O. zu sein. 
Ich werde nächste Woche auch mal wieder vorbei schauen. 

Gruß Phil


----------



## paradox (25. Oktober 2013)

Oh man da habe ich ja wohl was verpasst? 

Dafür steht der Sunday Good Morning Ride wieder im LMB bereit. ;-)


----------



## plattsnacker (25. Oktober 2013)

paradox schrieb:


> Oh man da habe ich ja wohl was verpasst?
> 
> Dafür steht der Sunday Good Morning Ride wieder im LMB bereit. ;-)


Bin Sonntag leider surfen    --> Windguru Fehmarn sagt 6-8 Beaufort

    @Mestro:   Samstag erstmal in Gold ( noch anfängertauglich wie Wulfen ), Sonntag mal sehen, ob's irgendwo Welle gibt bei Südwest-Wind...    Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja. WhatsApp is on.


----------



## shbiker (25. Oktober 2013)

Moin die Dame,
moin Männers.

War auch für mich mal wieder eine feinen Tour, und das allerbeste: der Rücken hält (die Frisur auch ).
Und wem 14 Fahrer(innen) noch nicht genug sind, hier der Link zum "echten" Critical Mass: http://www.criticalmass-hamburg.de/
Dort sind auch schon ´mal 3.000 am Start (kein Tippfehler). Heute Abend irgendwo in Hamburg ....!

Bis die Tage

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eni74 (25. Oktober 2013)

Moin Mädels, die Tour war witzig gestern und recht viel Flow für die Anzahl an Bikes.. heute Abend CM bin ich wohl auch dabei wenn es gleich nicht schüttet.. @Andree, hast die perfekte Stelle gefunden wo deine Lampe versagt^^


----------



## paradox (25. Oktober 2013)

Räusper: 



Bitte anmelden, auch die, die nur zwei-dreimal im Winter fahren wollen.
Wir müssen unter die ersten 1000 Teams kommen, oder so.


----------



## Schoberson (26. Oktober 2013)

@ Paradox
Wenn nicht mehr als 999 Teams mitmachen, bin ich dabei.

@ all
Falls einige, so wie ich, am Donnerstag zu einer Halloweenparty dürfen (müssen), können such am Dienstag beim Nightride austoben. Termin folgt. Abfahrt bereits um 19:00Uhr!


----------



## gnss (29. Oktober 2013)

falls sich abzeichnet, dass man nachher schwimmflügel braucht, bin ich raus.


----------



## plattsnacker (29. Oktober 2013)

gnss schrieb:


> falls sich abzeichnet, dass man nachher schwimmflügel braucht, bin ich raus.



... Gefahr droht wohl eher noch von anderer Seite:

Quelle MOPO:

"Nach Sturmschäden: Hamburger Wald nicht betreten

Die Forstverwaltung rät mindestens bis zum 1. November vor Waldspaziergängen ab. Christian hat auch im Hamburger Wald Bäume umgerissen und Äste abgeknickt. Umgeknickte oder schiefstehende Stämme sowie hängengebliebene Äste stellen eine akute Gefahr für Waldbesucher dar. Derzeit erfassen die Revierförstereien die Schäden und beseitigen sie."


Falls ihr doch fahrt, bitte Trails freiräumen für nächste Woche 

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## Schoberson (29. Oktober 2013)

Niederschlagswahrscheinlichkeit (geiles Wort übrigens) liegt bei 80%. Lass uns bis 18:00Uhr entscheiden, ob ja oder nein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (29. Oktober 2013)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Niederschlagswahrscheinlichkeit (geiles Wort übrigens) liegt bei 80%. Lass uns bis 18:00Uhr entscheiden, ob ja oder nein.


Entscheidungshilfe: http://www.wetteronline.de/regenradar-prognose/schleswig-holstein


----------



## gnss (29. Oktober 2013)

Ich lasse es bleiben.


----------



## Schoberson (29. Oktober 2013)

Ich auch. Nun wurde es auch von der Behörde verboten den Wald zu betreten.


----------



## gnss (29. Oktober 2013)

jetzt hat sich das regenband doch tatsächlich aufgelöst.


----------



## plattsnacker (30. Oktober 2013)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Ich auch. Nun wurde es auch von der BehÃ¶rde verboten den Wald zu betreten.



Gilt erstmal bis zum 01.11.2013 

"Nach SturmschÃ¤den: Hamburger Wald nicht betreten

Die Forstverwaltung rÃ¤t mindestens bis zum 1. November vor WaldspaziergÃ¤ngen ab. âChristianâ hat auch im Hamburger Wald BÃ¤ume umgerissen und Ãste abgeknickt. Umgeknickte oder schiefstehende StÃ¤mme sowie hÃ¤ngengebliebene Ãste stellen eine akute Gefahr fÃ¼r Waldbesucher dar. Derzeit erfassen die RevierfÃ¶rstereien die SchÃ¤den und beseitigen sie."

P.S. "âChristianâ hat auch im Hamburger Wald BÃ¤ume umgerissen"   -->   Ich war das nicht !!  

GruÃ
Chrischan


----------



## mxsilver (30. Oktober 2013)

Will denn morgen trotzdem einer ne Runde drehen????


----------



## AnikaB (30. Oktober 2013)

wir machen heute ne Tour ab 19:00 Lohbrügger Markt, ich werde berichten wie im Wald die Lage ist!


----------



## Spacetime (30. Oktober 2013)

Ich hätte morgen lust!

Martin was mit dir ? Seb und ich brauchen einen Guide!


----------



## Spacetime (30. Oktober 2013)

oder wollen wir dann habes ? @ Seb und Martin und wer noch so will !
hab Julian noch im Gepäck


----------



## Tommessen (30. Oktober 2013)

Schickes Vid mit Cooolen Kameraperspektiven https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cN-YTcSnE6c#t=544


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (30. Oktober 2013)

Laut Wetterfröschen soll morgen abend ein dickes Regenband kommen. Sollte es nicht könnte ich um 1900 Reinbek.


----------



## AnikaB (31. Oktober 2013)

Baumsturzzusammenfassung der gestrigen Tour: Bille von Bergedorf Richtung Reinbek 1 Baum, Krim 2 Bäume...hielt sich in Grenzen.


----------



## Spacetime (31. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin raus für heute leute... Regen, kein Auto....


----------



## plattsnacker (31. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

heute findet der sonst regelmäßige Nightride mit Start in Reinbek (20 Uhr) *NICHT *statt.
Jedenfalls nicht von Andree oder mir organisiert.
Das schließt natürlich nicht aus, das sonst jemand von Euch eine Tour/LMB-Termin initiiert.

Bis demnächst
Chrischan


----------



## plattsnacker (31. Oktober 2013)

Tommessen schrieb:


> Schickes Vid mit Cooolen Kameraperspektiven https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cN-YTcSnE6c#t=544


Stimmt !  Besonders die Boden-Perspektive ( Kamera unter dem Bike ) ist mal was anderes...
Dem Hund bei 3:40 hätten sie ja auch noch'ne GoPro  umschnallen können. Mit dem Bike-Mount um die Rute


----------



## Schoberson (31. Oktober 2013)

@ Tommes
Ja, wirklich schickes Video. Finde ich schon genial, man hat fast das Gefühl dabei zu sein. 

@ ToH Gemeinde
Könnten wir bald einen Termin fest machen? Sind ja erfreulicherweise einige Teilnehmer!


----------



## plattsnacker (31. Oktober 2013)

Schoberson schrieb:


> @ Tommes
> Ja, wirklich schickes Video. Finde ich schon genial, man hat fast das Gefühl dabei zu sein.
> 
> @ ToH Gemeinde
> Könnten wir bald einen Termin fest machen? Sind ja erfreulicherweise einige Teilnehmer!



 ToH.
http://doodle.com/nq9d67i97zmt6ayv


----------



## Schoberson (31. Oktober 2013)

Danke Chrischan,
ich meinte eigentlich das wir uns mal so langsam auf einen Tag einigen sollten. Z.B. den Mittwoch, da können ja alle.


----------



## paradox (31. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin jetzt auch dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (31. Oktober 2013)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Danke Chrischan,
> ich meinte eigentlich das wir uns mal so langsam auf einen Tag einigen sollten. Z.B. den Mittwoch, da können ja alle.


Hab den Link nur nochmal nach vorne geholt im Fred, damit ihn auch jeder findet, nech Chris


----------



## Medi-HH (31. Oktober 2013)

Hi Jungs,

der 6.11. ist eingelocht.
Treffen ohne Helm am 06.11 ab 19:30. Tisch ist Reserviert!

Adresse:
Schiffbeker Weg 66, Hamburg (Billstedt)

Ich freue mich schon alle in versammelter Runde wieder zu sehen.

Viele Grüße
Chrischi

PS. Falls noch jemand Fragen hat oder spontan nicht kann, kann er sich gerne bei mir melden:

0151/52426201


----------



## JanT (1. November 2013)

Mit Erschrecken musste ich feststellen, das die Sachsenwaldpioniere Winterpokal Gruppe schon voll ist. Um mich aber auch weiterhin zum Sport im den Wintermonaten zu motivieren habe ich eine weitere Gruppe eröffnet: Die Sachsenwaldpioniere2.

Hauptsächliches Ziel: Besseres Ranking als die erste Truppe der Sachsenwaldpioniere ;-) 

Wer macht mit?

Viele Grüße, JanT


----------



## Marcus-HH (1. November 2013)

Hervorragendes Ziel ð»


----------



## plattsnacker (1. November 2013)

JanT schrieb:


> Mit Erschrecken musste ich feststellen, das die Sachsenwaldpioniere Winterpokal Gruppe schon voll ist. Um mich aber auch weiterhin zum Sport im den Wintermonaten zu motivieren habe ich eine weitere Gruppe eröffnet: Die Sachsenwaldpioniere2.
> 
> Hauptsächliches Ziel: Besseres Ranking als die erste Truppe der Sachsenwaldpioniere ;-)
> 
> ...



  , aber Ziel zu hoch gesteckt, da unerreichbar 

Freu' mich schon auf Montag wie lange nicht mehr... 

P.S. Für die SWP-Winterpokal-Neulinge:  Zur besseren Motivation kann man sich andere Teams und Einzelfahrer als Favorit markieren (Sternchen) und so immer schnell sehen, dass das zuerst gegründete WP-Team "Sachsenwaldpioniere" immer vorn liegt  




Chrischan


----------



## Marcus-HH (1. November 2013)

Fahrten von und zur Arbeit sowie auf dem Surfbrett zurückgelegte KM und Zeiten zählen aber nicht, Chrischan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus-HH (1. November 2013)

Jan, ich wäre dabei....


----------



## plattsnacker (1. November 2013)

Marcus-HH schrieb:


> Fahrten von und zur Arbeit sowie auf dem Surfbrett zurückgelegte KM und Zeiten zählen aber nicht, Chrischan



...dann bin ich raus. Viel Spaß beim Punktesammeln.  

Da bringst du mich auf'ne Idee:
Alternativtraining "Beamtenmikado" 
Täglich 8 Stunden


----------



## Marcus-HH (1. November 2013)

Komplett im Stehen.... (Ar... hoch)...
Hut ab ð


----------



## paradox (1. November 2013)

Waaas, nur fünf pro Team...   
Ich wundere mich warum sich keiner mehr anmeldet.... 
Doof.... 

Aber SWP1 ist besser als SWP2 

Wer ist nochmal SWP2


----------



## JanT (1. November 2013)

Marcus-HH schrieb:


> Jan, ich wäre dabei....



Sehr schön Markus! Die hauen wir wech ;-) Lass dich von den Kommentaren nicht einschüchtern. 

Beim Tatort werde ich jetzt immer aufm Rad sitzen anstatt mit Pulle und Chips aufm Sofa.

SWP1 zieht Euch warm an!


----------



## JanT (1. November 2013)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> ...dann bin ich raus. Viel Spaß beim Punktesammeln.
> 
> Da bringst du mich auf'ne Idee:
> Alternativtraining "Beamtenmikado"
> Täglich 8 Stunden



Der Beamten Triathlon ist auch sehr schön


----------



## Marcus-HH (1. November 2013)

Ich werd wieder öfter mit dem Rad inne Wirtschaft. Ein Vielfaches der Punkte hole ich dann auf dem Rückweg... Geht ja um Zeit und nicht um Strecke.
Wenns mal wieder etwas länger dauern soll hab ich immer ein Argument für eins geht noch.... Und zu Hause kann ich sagen: geht ummen Winterpokal


----------



## Gaudi (1. November 2013)

Moin Jungs,
freu mich schon auf den Winterpokal - eine prima Motivation.
Was macht eigentlich der Titelverteidiger vom letzten Jahr?


----------



## TeeKay82 (2. November 2013)

Jetzt sind wir schon zu 4t


----------



## mxsilver (2. November 2013)

Gaudi schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> freu mich schon auf den Winterpokal - eine prima Motivation.
> Was macht eigentlich der Titelverteidiger vom letzten Jahr?



Der ruht sich diesen Winter etwas aus... Rolle ist verkauft

Brauche Kraft fuer die 3,5 Wochen Gran Canaria im Februar und die 10 Tage Malle im März/April 

SEB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanT (3. November 2013)

TeeKay82 schrieb:


> Jetzt sind wir schon zu 4t



Hey super, gleich ist das Team voll! Bin leider derzeit nicht in Whatsapp, habe ein custom rom aufs Handy gespielt.


----------



## plattsnacker (4. November 2013)

JanT schrieb:


> Hey super, gleich ist das Team voll! Bin leider derzeit nicht in Whatsapp, habe ein custom rom aufs Handy gespielt.



Wat dat nich allens gifft !  Kumm dormit man nich in Düvels Köök 

P.S.    SWP2 bekommt erstmal einen leichten Vorsprung im WP 

Gründe:

1. damit die Krokodilstränen im März nicht zu groß werden
2. ich kann wegen Muskelfaserriss z.Zt. nicht voll belasten 

Wegen 2. halte ich mich mindestens diese Woche auch vom Nightride fern.


----------



## AnikaB (4. November 2013)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> ToH.
> http://doodle.com/nq9d67i97zmt6ayv


Hallo Ihr, muss leider doch absagen. Vielleicht nächstes mal, Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## Schoberson (4. November 2013)

@ Nightrider am Donnerstag
Ich bin bei einem Krachkonzert im Kaiserkeller. Bin mal gespannt wieviel Punkte beim Headbangen, Luftgitarre spielen und Moshen zusammen kommen 
Äh, wollte eigentlich auch nur sagen, dass ich den NR auch nicht organisieren werde. 
Gute Besserung Herr Plattsnacker!

Hat jemand Bock am Dienstag auf eine kurze mtb-Runde?


----------



## Mestro (4. November 2013)

Ich wäre morgen nicht abgeneigt, vorausgesetzt es schüttet morgen nicht so wie heute.
Könnte wahrscheinlich so ab ca. 17:00, evtl. auch früher ...


----------



## Schoberson (4. November 2013)

Mestro schrieb:


> Ich wäre morgen nicht abgeneigt, vorausgesetzt es schüttet morgen nicht so wie heute.
> Könnte wahrscheinlich so ab ca. 17:00, evtl. auch früher ...


Guten Abendsen,

scheitert wohl an zwei Dingen. Es wird sehr wahrscheinlich regnen und zweitens, ich kann morgen gar nicht Sorry


----------



## Mestro (4. November 2013)

Kein Problem, bis die Tage


----------



## Medi-HH (5. November 2013)

Hey Jungs,

Ich wollte nur kurz nochmal an das "Treffen ohne Helm" erinnern.

Treffen ab 19:30 beim Griechen.


Schiffbeker Weg 66, Hamburg - Billstedt


Falls noch fragen sind hier meine Nummer:

0151 - 52426201

Ich freue mich schon auf euch.

Viele Grüße
Chrischi


----------



## Schoberson (5. November 2013)

Soll ich morgen noch jemanden aus B-dorf mitnehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (5. November 2013)

Soll ich wen von Wentorf einsacken? Andree? Dich vielleicht?


----------



## juju752 (5. November 2013)

Hey Jungs u Mädels, 
ich muss für morgen Abend leider absagen. Mir ist was wichtiges dazwischen gekommen. Euch viel Spaß und guten Hunger! 
Gruß, 

Julian


----------



## Mestro (5. November 2013)

paradox schrieb:


> Soll ich wen von Wentorf einsacken? Andree? Dich vielleicht?



Könntest du einen kleinen Schlenker über Glinde machen?

Gruß 
Micha


----------



## Schoberson (5. November 2013)

paradox schrieb:


> Soll ich wen von Wentorf einsacken? Andree? Dich vielleicht?


Wenn es keine größeren Umständen macht, dann gerne.


----------



## AnikaB (6. November 2013)

Medi-HH schrieb:


> Hey Jungs,
> 
> Ich wollte nur kurz nochmal an das "Treffen ohne Helm" erinnern.
> 
> ...


 




falls meine Absage untergegangen ist.... ich komme nicht  Nächstes Mal vielleicht... Viel Spaß!


----------



## paradox (6. November 2013)

Ich kann euch abholen. Schickt mir mal eure Adresse per WhatsApp zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (6. November 2013)

Moin auch,

hat jemand am Wochenende Böcke auf einen very, very early ride... also quasi auch ein Nightride nur morgens eben, mit Licht und so. 
Dauer 1,5 Stunden. Wer Lust hat, bitte Zeitvorschlag machen, ich bin da noch flexibel, möchte aber gegen 10 Uhr wieder dahoam sein. 

Ach so. Der NR für nächste Woche Donnerstag steht bereits im LMB. 

Bis heute Abend!


----------



## Marcus-HH (6. November 2013)

Andree, meinst du Sonntag früh?


----------



## Mestro (6. November 2013)

Danke Chris, wir WhatsApp en


----------



## plattsnacker (6. November 2013)

Medi-HH schrieb:


> Hey Jungs,
> 
> Ich wollte nur kurz nochmal an das "Treffen ohne Helm" erinnern.
> 
> ...



Hi Chrischi + Team,

ich bin leider auch raus für heute Abend.  

Viel Spaß und guten Appetit !

Chrischan


----------



## paradox (6. November 2013)

Das können wir so nicht gelten lassen! Warum sagen plötzlich alle ab? Sitzen wir nachher nur noch zu dritt da?


----------



## Schoberson (6. November 2013)

Marcus-HH schrieb:


> Andree, meinst du Sonntag früh?



Jo. Entweder Samstag oder Sonntag früh.


----------



## plattsnacker (6. November 2013)

paradox schrieb:


> Das können wir so nicht gelten lassen! Warum sagen plötzlich alle ab? Sitzen wir nachher nur noch zu dritt da?


Meinetwegen Terminverschiebung..., sorry aber mit 2 Kindern ist jeder Tag unplanbar...


----------



## Mestro (6. November 2013)

Bin flexibel, meinetwegen kann auch verschoben werden ...


----------



## Marcus-HH (6. November 2013)

Jaja, immer die Kinder...
Wg Verschiebung sagt bitte schnell bescheid.
Kann mich dann zu Hause zum KinderhÃ¼ten melden und Bonuspunkte sammeln... ð


----------



## plattsnacker (6. November 2013)

Marcus-HH schrieb:


> Jaja, immer die Kinder...
> Wg Verschiebung sagt bitte schnell bescheid.
> Kann mich dann zu Hause zum KinderhÃ¼ten melden und Bonuspunkte sammeln... ð


FÃ¼r ein Harz-Wochenende ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus-HH (6. November 2013)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> FÃ¼r ein Harz-Wochenende ?



Korrekt!!! ð ð»ðµ


----------



## gnss (6. November 2013)

Planungssicherheit bis 1730 wäre super.


----------



## Schoberson (6. November 2013)

Das Treffen findet heute statt. Kurzfristige Absagen sind natürlich immer sehr schade, lassen sich aber manchmal nicht vermeiden.


----------



## shbiker (6. November 2013)

paradox schrieb:


> Soll ich wen von Wentorf einsacken? Andree? Dich vielleicht?


 
Moin Männers,

wie ich sehe hagelt es Absagen. Ich will den Trend dann mal umkehren und spontan zusagen!
Da meine liebe Frau heute Abend wieder das Auto hat würde ich mich auch gerne bei ein Mitfahrgelegenheit einklinken, ab Wentorf. Ist das noch möglich?

Bis nachher

Jörg


----------



## Mestro (6. November 2013)

Ich wäre auch weiterhin dabei ...


----------



## Schoberson (6. November 2013)

Ich denke das sollte klappen. Wenn Herr Dr. Pradox es nicht mehr rechtzeitig lesen sollte, fahren wir noch mal zurück. 
Wo und wann könnten wir Dich aufgabeln?


----------



## shbiker (6. November 2013)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Ich denke das sollte klappen. Wenn Herr Dr. Pradox es nicht mehr rechtzeitig lesen sollte, fahren wir noch mal zurück.
> Wo und wann könnten wir Dich aufgabeln?


 
Super,

ich komme zum Parkplatz am Edeka - Markt am Kreisverteiler/ Hauptstraße, wenn es euch recht ist. Uhrzeit nennt ihr mir, ich werde dort sein. Ich kann aber auch zu jeden anderen Treffpunkt kommen, bin ja wieder fit


----------



## paradox (6. November 2013)

Tach Jörg, 

der Paradox hat gelesen, und du kommst am besten 100m weiter zu mir, wartest gegen 18:45 vor der Post, da gabel ich dich auf und dann düsen wir zu andree, da ist eine änderungsschneiderei und so ein eis futzi, du weißt ja sicherlich was ich meine ;-)

leute, ihr müsst die beine einziehen, ich habe nur nen golf


----------



## gnss (6. November 2013)

Wenn mir jemand bis 1900 die Glindekoordinaten zukommen lässt kann ich das übernehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shbiker (6. November 2013)

paradox schrieb:


> Tach Jörg,
> 
> der Paradox hat gelesen, und du kommst am besten 100m weiter zu mir, wartest gegen 18:45 vor der Post, da gabel ich dich auf und dann düsen wir zu andree, da ist eine änderungsschneiderei und so ein eis futzi, du weißt ja sicherlich was ich meine ;-)
> 
> leute, ihr müsst die beine einziehen, ich habe nur nen golf



Super,

ich weiß wo das ist und werde dort sein.

Bis nachher

Jörg


----------



## Mestro (6. November 2013)

gnss schrieb:


> Wenn mir jemand bis 1900 die Glindekoordinaten zukommen lässt kann ich das übernehmen.



Du hast PN

Danke schon mal!
Micha


----------



## Gaudi (6. November 2013)

Viel Spaß beim ToH,
beim nächsten mal bin ich wieder dabei.
Gruß Gerrit


----------



## Schoberson (6. November 2013)

Chrischi, nochmal vielen Dank für die Organisation. War klasse, obwohl es in Billstedt war


----------



## Marcus-HH (7. November 2013)

Moin, jup. Danke auch von mir. Sehr nette Runde. Sehr gerne wieder


----------



## gnss (7. November 2013)

Ich rieche Knoblauch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (7. November 2013)

gnss schrieb:


> Ich rieche Knoblauch.



ich wurde heute nacht ausquartiert... 

aber lecker wars


----------



## Mestro (7. November 2013)

Danke auch von mir, war mal wieder lustig! 
Ich kam nach Hause und mußte mir anhören: komm nicht so dicht und schmeiße deine Klamotten in die Wäsche ...

Danke auch noch mal an Martin fürs mitnehmen!


----------



## plattsnacker (7. November 2013)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Chrischi, nochmal vielen Dank für die Organisation. War klasse, obwohl es in Billstedt war



"Billstedt, Hamm und Horn schuf der liebe Gott im Zorn" ???


----------



## Marcus-HH (7. November 2013)

Sitze gerade im Bus nach Freiburg... Es gibt definitiv Menschen, die schlimmer nach Fettfrass und Fritöse stinken.... Alkohol und Spritt sind da angenehmer...


----------



## paradox (7. November 2013)

Mein Beilied!


----------



## plattsnacker (7. November 2013)

Marcus-HH schrieb:


> Sitze gerade im Bus nach Freiburg... Es gibt definitiv Menschen, die schlimmer nach Fettfrass und Fritöse stinken.... Alkohol und Spritt sind da angenehmer...




Viel Spaß !!


----------



## paradox (7. November 2013)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Viel Spaß !!






LMB steht! Bitte reichlich anmelden! KLICK Mich, ich bin ein verwunschener Link http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14170


----------



## Schoberson (7. November 2013)

Marcus-HH schrieb:


> Sitze gerade im Bus nach Freiburg... Es gibt definitiv Menschen, die schlimmer nach Fettfrass und Fritöse stinken.... Alkohol und Spritt sind da angenehmer...


Einfach Luft anhalten und Nase zu kneifen. Ist ja nicht so weit 

 @paradox
Im Text steht 9:00Uhr. Kleiner Hinweis von Korinthenkacker schoberson  Nicht das jemand denkt, er könne ausschlafen.


----------



## Marcus-HH (7. November 2013)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Einfach Luft anhalten und Nase zu kneifen. Ist ja nicht so weit
> 
> @paradox
> Im Text steht 9:00Uhr. Kleiner Hinweis von Korinthenkacker schoberson  Nicht das jemand denkt, er könne ausschlafen.



Solange da 9 Uhr steht sage ich auch nicht zu. Nachher kommt noch jemand um die Ecke, um 9 Uhr.


----------



## plattsnacker (7. November 2013)

Korinthenkacker plattsnacker, der unter ärztl. verordneter Sportpause leidet, fragt dazu, wo denn wohl die "Geesthachtkante" ist ?  ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (7. November 2013)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Korinthenkacker plattsnacker, der unter ärztl. verordneter Sportpause leidet, fragt dazu, wo denn wohl die "Geesthachtkante" ist ?  ;-)


Das ist geheim und wird nur mitfahrenden Personen verraten
Tut mir wirklich leid für Dich


----------



## paradox (7. November 2013)

Ihr seit ja päpstlicher als der Papst!


----------



## plattsnacker (8. November 2013)

paradox schrieb:


> Ihr seit ja päpstlicher als der Papst!



So ist das hier im Norden, da muss schon alles seine Ordnung haben...

In  Stuggi-Town hieße die Geestkante wohl "Geestlekantle" oder ?


----------



## paradox (8. November 2013)

da hieße es "Albdrauf"


----------



## Marcus-HH (9. November 2013)

Was anderes: 
Hat jemand von euch vernünftige Flatpedals zu verkaufen?


----------



## Schoberson (12. November 2013)

Marcus-HH schrieb:


> Was anderes:
> Hat jemand von euch vernünftige Flatpedals zu verkaufen?


Ich würde an Deiner Stelle bei den Klickpedalen bleiben. Ist für die Hamburger Gegend die bessere Wahl. 
Eine Empfehlung für Flatpedals kann ich Dir leider geben.


----------



## Marcus-HH (12. November 2013)

Andree, danke dir. So mach ich das wohl auch. Insbesondere bei den Bodenverhältnissen wie Sonntag sind es auch eher wasserdichte Schuhe/Stiefel mit ordentlich Profil... Da werd ich wohl mal schauen...


----------



## paradox (12. November 2013)

Also wenn du ein wirklich gutes Pedal suchst, nimm die von Syntace, die habe ich. Das Number 9 bietet super Grip und sind schön leicht.
Ich steige jetzt aber auch wieder auf Klicker um.
Ist für Hier echt besser.


----------



## kingfrett (12. November 2013)

Marcus-HH schrieb:


> Was anderes:
> Hat jemand von euch vernünftige Flatpedals zu verkaufen?



Jepp, ich! 2Paar.

Irgendwelche Wellgo, glänzend schwarz, ungefahren, aber einmal montiert

Nukeproof Neutron Flat Pedals 2013, Alu, silbern, einmal gefahren.

Bei Interesse Deinerseits kram ich sie gern raus, meine aber das beide keinerlei Gebrauchsspuren aufweisen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (13. November 2013)

Moinsen,

würde am Donnerstag beim Nightride eine ganz gemütliche Bobergrunde bevorzugen. Im Moment kann man sich bei den Bodenverhältnissen wunderbar auf die Fresse packen, wie bei mir leider geschehen. Mein Daumen und Knie sind von der Sonntagsrunde immer noch ganz schön dick, aber die Tour war trotzdem sau geil.
Ach so, falls sich noch ein "Boberg"auskenner dazu gesellen würde, wäre das ziemlich cool.


----------



## paradox (13. November 2013)

hmmm, hört sich gut an, ich guck mal was ich machen kann.

gute besserung andree, immer noch so schlimm?


----------



## Marcus-HH (13. November 2013)

Jupp, das wars. Nächstes mal plane ich auch wieder mehr Zeit ein und verschiebe familiäre Aktivitäten ein Stück weiter nach hinten....


----------



## plattsnacker (13. November 2013)

Gegen kalte Füße für überschaubares Geld: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/kS1/a83734/polar-mtb-3-straps-pro-winterschuhe-black-reflex.html


----------



## gnss (13. November 2013)

Nur Kindergrößen.


----------



## plattsnacker (13. November 2013)

paradox schrieb:


> hmmm, hört sich gut an, ich guck mal was ich machen kann.
> 
> gute besserung andree, immer noch so schlimm?



Moin !

Braucht ihr Boberg-GPX-Files für morgen ?

 @Andree: Gute Besserung auch von mir ! Hat dich der Swoop abgeworfen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (14. November 2013)

Nicht ganz, erst hatte es Thore sich nicht nehmen lassen ein Bodenprobe zu nehmen. Andrees Begeisterung für diese Idee musste er sofort in die Tat umsetzen und sein Canyon half ihm beim studieren der verschiedenen Blätter in unmittelbarer Nähe. ;-)


----------



## Schoberson (14. November 2013)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Moin !
> 
> Braucht ihr Boberg-GPX-Files für morgen ?
> 
> @Andree: Gute Besserung auch von mir ! Hat dich der Swoop abgeworfen ?


Hey Chrischan,
vielen Dank, aber ich denke ich bekomme die Tour auch zusammen. Die Wege am Elbhang kenne ich alle und die Runde um den See werden ich auch wieder finden. Evtl. überreden mich die Mitfahrer auch zu einer anderen Tour. 

Bald wird aber das Slide 150 E1 an meinen Abgängen schuld sein ;-)


----------



## plattsnacker (14. November 2013)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Hey Chrischan,
> vielen Dank, aber ich denke ich bekomme die Tour auch zusammen. Die Wege am Elbhang kenne ich alle und die Runde um den See werden ich auch wieder finden. Evtl. überreden mich die Mitfahrer auch zu einer anderen Tour.
> 
> Bald wird aber das Slide 150 E1 an meinen Abgängen schuld sein ;-)



Okay.

War das Swoop nicht lieferbar, oder hast du das Haushaltsgeld schnell um 500 gekürzt ?  Slide jedenfalls mit lückenlos geiler Ausstattung. 
X.0 wird dir gefallen !

Gruß
C.


----------



## Schoberson (14. November 2013)

Nee, das swoop hatte ich schon zu Hause. Allerdings waren an dem 2014er Modell nur 2013er Komponenten verbaut, also wurde es wieder zurück geschickt. 
Ich glaube die 500 mehr sind gut investiert. Es ist deutlich robuster als das Nerve und kann damit auch mal in den Bikepark. Natürlich nicht die DH Strecken, aber das ist eh nicht meins. Dann habe ich ein Enduro light (oder wie auch immer man diese Bikes nennt), kann damit alles fahren. Von Touren bis ruppige Trails, mit kleinen Drops usw. und wir Du schon schreibst, ein Rad mit einer Top-Ausstattung.


----------



## plattsnacker (14. November 2013)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Nee, das swoop hatte ich schon zu Hause. Allerdings waren an dem 2014er Modell nur 2013er Komponenten verbaut, also wurde es wieder zurück geschickt.
> Ich glaube die 500 mehr sind gut investiert. Es ist deutlich robuster als das Nerve und kann damit auch mal in den Bikepark. Natürlich nicht die DH Strecken, aber das ist eh nicht meins. Dann habe ich ein Enduro light (oder wie auch immer man diese Bikes nennt), kann damit alles fahren. Von Touren bis ruppige Trails, mit kleinen Drops usw. und wir Du schon schreibst, ein Rad mit einer Top-Ausstattung.


Cool !  Glückwunsch   Bin gespannt drauf


----------



## paradox (14. November 2013)

Na lückenlos nicht ganz...


----------



## Schoberson (14. November 2013)

paradox schrieb:


> Na lückenlos nicht ganz...


.... ja, ja die Reifen sind drei Nummern zu klein ;-)


----------



## paradox (14. November 2013)

Die shifter...  Und ja die reifen!  ;-)


----------



## Schoberson (14. November 2013)

Chris, bist Du heute Abend eigentlich dabei?


----------



## paradox (14. November 2013)

Hi Andree, ich schaffe es leider nciht, mein Kleiner will heute Abend Spaßprogramm von Papa.
Er hat heute Mama geschafft... Sorry.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (14. November 2013)

Kein Ding. Familie geht vor! Wenn's zu heftig wird, schreib die Punkte als Alternativsport auf


----------



## Marcus-HH (14. November 2013)

Kein Wunder wie ihr auf die Punkte kommt wenn Chris 3 Punkte Zeit braucht zum Windelwechseln. Und für Strampler wieder anziehen noch mal 2....


----------



## Mestro (14. November 2013)

Bin dabei heute ...


----------



## Schoberson (14. November 2013)

Hey Leute,

und ich muss für heute absagen, weil ich einfach zu DOOF bin!

Wollte meine quietschende Wippe reparieren und dabei ist mir das Kugellager in allen Einzelteilen entgegen gekommen. Leider habe ich wohl nicht alle nötigen Teile bei Canyon bestellt und mir feht nun dieses f**king Teil. Mea culpa :-(
Naja, jetzt weiss ich jedenfalls was an dem Rad gequietscht hat


----------



## Schoberson (14. November 2013)

Hat jemand ne Ahnung wo ich schnellstmöglich ein Kugellager herbekomme?


----------



## plattsnacker (14. November 2013)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Hat jemand ne Ahnung wo ich schnellstmöglich ein Kugellager herbekomme?



Ach du Shize !

https://brammeronline.de/category/1/W%C3%A4lzlager%2C+Gleitlager+und+Zubeh%C3%B6r/products?sbmt=1&page=1

Brammer GmbH
Billwerder Ring 5
21035 Hamburg
040 7342000


Mehr ?:
Google-Maps:  "Kugellager Hamburg"



Viel Erfolg !!


----------



## Schoberson (14. November 2013)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Ach du Shize !
> 
> https://brammeronline.de/category/1/W%C3%A4lzlager%2C+Gleitlager+und+Zubeh%C3%B6r/products?sbmt=1&page=1
> 
> ...



Top Chrischan,
werde morgen mal rum telefonieren. 
Ich könnte mir immernoch selbst ob den A**** beißen. Schnell vor der Tour noch was am Bike rumbasteln....


----------



## plattsnacker (14. November 2013)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Top Chrischan,
> werde morgen mal rum telefonieren.
> Ich könnte mir immernoch selbst ob den A**** beißen. Schnell vor der Tour noch was am Bike rumbasteln....


Hör auf, da kommst' eh nicht dran.


----------



## Marcus-HH (15. November 2013)

Aber bestimmt lustig anzusehen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mestro (15. November 2013)

Konfuzius sagt: Kannst dich drehen wie du willst, der A.... bleibt immer hinten.


----------



## gnss (15. November 2013)

Deshalb braucht man mehr als ein fahrbereites Fahrrad.
Sollte der Kugellagerhändler das benötigte Teil nicht vorrätig haben würde ich mir einen Ebayhändler mit Briefversand suchen und hoffen, dass es morgen da ist.


----------



## Marcus-HH (15. November 2013)

...oder vielleicht dem Kugellagerhändler in den Arsch beißen. Sollte zumindest theoretisch einfacher sein, als dem eigenen hinterherzuschnappen


----------



## Mestro (15. November 2013)

Kann mir jemand Klickpedale und Schuhe für einen Klickpedalanfänger empfehlen?


----------



## paradox (15. November 2013)

Shimano XT Trail odwr Crank Brothers Candy. 

Schuhe Shimano SH-M...  oder Mavic Trail


----------



## gnss (15. November 2013)

oder pd-m530, wiegen halt ein paar gramm mehr. ohne käfig aktuelle xt oder xtr, von älteren oder den günstigen 520 würde ich abraten, die haben eine kleinere auflagefläche. schuhe sind schwierig, wird ja aktuell wieder ein wenig kälter draußen und ohne richtige winterschuhe macht das nicht sehr lange spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mestro (16. November 2013)

jo danke erstmal ...

ob diese hier https://www.bike24.net/1.php?conten...283;page=1;menu=1000,18,58;mid=21;pgc=106:393
für den Winter mit Überschuhen ausreichend wären?

Bei den Pedalen hatte ich an die Shimano Deore xt pd-m785 gedacht.


----------



## paradox (16. November 2013)

Pedale sind Top!  Die Schuhe mit Überschuhen wird selten reichen wenn es knackig ist.  Da fahre ich zum Teil mit Überschuhen über den Winterschuhen. 
Aber besser als nix.


----------



## Mestro (16. November 2013)

Hatte eigentlich noch nie Probleme mit kalten Füßen, bin aber auch bis jetzt nur mal im Februar bei vielleicht 0°C gefahren.
Schaun mermal


----------



## gnss (16. November 2013)

Das Problem ist, dass die Kälte über die Cleats kommt. Da helfen Überschuhe nicht.


----------



## Pusteblume3000 (16. November 2013)

Gegen die Kälte von unten helfen Einlegesohlen, z.B. aus der "Back on Track" Serie. Kosten 10 EUR und helfen gut.


----------



## Schoberson (16. November 2013)

Mestro schrieb:


> jo danke erstmal ...
> 
> ob diese hier https://www.bike24.net/1.php?conten...283;page=1;menu=1000,18,58;mid=21;pgc=106:393
> für den Winter mit Überschuhen ausreichend wären?
> ...



Die Schläppchen trage ich auch, zwar aus dem Vorjahr, denke auch nicht das sie sich verschlechtert haben und kann sie absolut empfehlen. Genauso wie die Pedalen. Die habe ich auch und sind ebenfalls top. Ob der Käfig als Auflagefläche nützt wenn man nicht eingerastet ist, kann ich nur schwer sagen, aber als Kontaktfläche zum einrasten absolut hilfreich. Über das SPD-System brauchen wir nicht diskutieren, dass ich das beste wo gibt. 
Ach so, mit den Schuhen bin ich den ganzen Winter gefahren. Mit warmen Einlegesohlen und dicken Strümpfen geht es gerade so.


----------



## Mestro (16. November 2013)

Jo, glaube ich werde es mal versuchen. Die Cleats muß ich wohl extra bestellen, wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe?
Danke nochmal für eure Tips!


----------



## gnss (16. November 2013)

Cleats sind bei den Pedalen dabei.


----------



## Mestro (16. November 2013)

Ja, da stehts


----------



## plattsnacker (18. November 2013)

paradox schrieb:


> Pedale sind Top!  Die Schuhe mit Überschuhen wird selten reichen wenn es knackig ist.  Da fahre ich zum Teil mit Überschuhen über den Winterschuhen.
> Aber besser als nix.



Hi Micha, Chris' Erfahrung kann ich nur teilen. Wenn du auch unter 0°C fahren willst, nimm' unbedingt erstmal einen Schuh wie z.B.:

Diadora Polaris, Gaerne Polar, Gaerne G.Artix , Specialized Defroster , 
Mavic Drift, Northwave Celsius GTX, Lake MXZ303, Vaude Termatic.

Meine Empfehlung, da auch absolut wasserdicht und durchaus auch bis 10-15°C noch fahrbar:

Northwave Celsius Artic GTX


Den fahre ich mit folgendem Pedal:

Shimano SPD Pedal PD-M324  (eine Seite Klick, eine Seite normales Pedal).

Vielleicht bis Donnerstag
Chrischan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mestro (18. November 2013)

Hat man bei einseitig Klick nicht immer das Problem, dass oft die verkehrte Seite oben ist?


----------



## plattsnacker (18. November 2013)

Mestro schrieb:


> Hat man bei einseitig Klick nicht immer das Problem, dass oft die verkehrte Seite oben ist?



In der Tat ist das ein kleiner Nachteil. Trotz allem möchte ich mich gerade für unsere Reviere weder für das eine, noch das andere System entscheiden müssen.

Probier' sie aus. Kosten nicht die Welt ( 30 bei H&S ).

Mit den genannten Schuhen hast du auch genügend halt auf der "loosen" Seite.

Gruß
C.


----------



## Marcus-HH (18. November 2013)

Super Pedal wenn man abrutscht. Kann man sich richtig schön wehtun. Ich hab sie an meinem alten mtb. Michael, kannst dir gerne ausleihen und ausprobieren.
Fahre jetzt die PD 424. auch mit normalen Schuhe recht ordentlich. Und wenn ich irgendwo runterfahre ohne eingeklickt zu sein, sehr ordentlichen Stand.
Auf der Suche nach ordentlichen Schuhen für den Winter bin ich auch im Moment. 
Kann jemand was zu den MAVIC Scree sagen?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## gnss (18. November 2013)

Weiter Probleme bei 324ern:
-Dreck kann nicht durch den Klickmechanismus durchfallen
-auf der Seite ohne Klickmechanismus hat man mit Cleats eventuell einen sehr bescheidenen Halt, da die Cleats auf dem Pedalkörper aufliegen. Es kommt darauf an, wie weit die Cleats in der sohle versenkt sind.


----------



## plattsnacker (18. November 2013)

gnss schrieb:


> Weiter Probleme bei 324ern:
> -Dreck kann nicht durch den Klickmechanismus durchfallen
> -auf der Seite ohne Klickmechanismus hat man mit Cleats eventuell einen sehr bescheidenen Halt, da die Cleats auf dem Pedalkörper aufliegen. Es kommt darauf an, wie weit die Cleats in der sohle versenkt sind.



Jedenfalls mit meinen Northwave-Schuhen guter Halt.
Der Dreck fällt bei mir nach hinten zum Nachfolger, nicht nach unten durch


----------



## plattsnacker (18. November 2013)

Marcus-HH schrieb:


> Super Pedal wenn man abrutscht. Kann man sich richtig schön wehtun. Ich hab sie an meinem alten mtb. Michael, kannst dir gerne ausleihen und ausprobieren.
> Fahre jetzt die PD 424. auch mit normalen Schuhe recht ordentlich. Und wenn ich irgendwo runterfahre ohne eingeklickt zu sein, sehr ordentlichen Stand.
> Auf der Suche nach ordentlichen Schuhen für den Winter bin ich auch im Moment.
> Kann jemand was zu den MAVIC Scree sagen?
> ...



Zumindest laut Artikelbeschreibung ist der MAVIC Scree kein expliziter Winterschuh. Ggf. also nicht so warm wie andere. Vom Kälteaspekt mal abgesehen aber sicher ein super Schuh für 130.


----------



## Mestro (18. November 2013)

So, nun ist die Verwirrung perfekt  Habe natürlich schon gestern bestellt (xt Pedale+Mavic Alpine Schuhe), weil ich wieder nicht abwarten konnte 
Aber egal, probieren geht über studieren ... diese Kombipedale sagen mir irgendwie nicht so zu, obwohl die Möglichkeit, auch mal nicht eingeklickt fahren zu können,  natürlich auch nicht schlecht ist.
In kniffligen Passagen, oder an starken Steigungen im Schritttempo stelle ich mir das schon schwierig vor mit Klickis, weil ich davon ausgehe, dass man auf den xt-Pedalen überhaupt nicht lose fahren kann!?
Was mich allerdings an den Flatpedals (NC-17 STD II Pro) trotz relativ gutem Grip der Schuhe (Teva Crank Mid) nervt, ist das man in schnelleren groben Passagen oder Treppen fast von den Pedalen gehauen wird!(o.k. HT eben  Bei Nässe lässt der Grip außerdem auch deutlich nach. 

Mit den Mavic Schuhen werde ich erstmal so lange fahren, wie es kältetechnisch möglich ist und dann ggf. Winterschuhe nachkaufen. Nach dem Motto: Wer nicht hören will, muß fühlen 

So, jetzt hab ich euch erstmal genug zugeschwallert und somit bedanke ich mich nochmal für eure Erfahrungsberichte und für Marcus sein Testangebot!

... bis Do zum NR ...?

Gruß
Micha


----------



## plattsnacker (19. November 2013)

Moin zusammen,

Micha hat recht, so langsam wird es Zeit, den NR für Do zu planen. Wettervorhersage  sieht gut aus, wenn auch kalt. Aber ihr habt ja alle warme Schuhe, oder ? 

Habe eben gerade gesehen, dass um 19 Uhr am Do am Lohbrügger Markt ein Facebook-Nightride startet. 

Mein Vorschlag wäre, das wir uns dort ggf. anschließen, oder wir ihnen vorschlagen, sich uns um 20 Uhr am Bahnhof Reinbek anzuschließen.

  @AnikaB:   Wäre das in deinem/eurem Sinne ??? 

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## AnikaB (19. November 2013)

Hi, ihr könnt Euch uns gerne anschließen, das wäre super! Euch 20:00 in Reinbek einsammeln.....da müsste ich den Guide mal fragen ;-). Wir trudeln immer so ca. 22:00 wieder in Lohbrügge ein und Reinbek liegt eher auf unserem Rückweg. Ich denke es wäre besser wenn ihr gegen 19:00 am Lohbrügger Markt seid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (19. November 2013)

AnikaB schrieb:


> Hi, ihr könnt Euch uns gerne anschließen, das wäre super! Euch 20:00 in Reinbek einsammeln.....da müsste ich den Guide mal fragen ;-). Wir trudeln immer so ca. 22:00 wieder in Lohbrügge ein und Reinbek liegt eher auf unserem Rückweg. Ich denke es wäre besser wenn ihr gegen 19:00 am Lohbrügger Markt seid



Ok, dann habt ihr zumindest auch ohne uns einen Guido. Dann frage ich hiermit mal in die Runde der SWP's, wie die Lage ist:  Um 19 Uhr anschließen ( Parkmöglichkeiten vorhanden, soweie S-Bahn Bergedorf ist in der Nähe ), oder lieber wie gehabt um 20 Uhr in Reinbek starten ?


----------



## mxsilver (19. November 2013)

Moin,

gerne 19 hundert...


----------



## Marcus-HH (19. November 2013)

19:30 wäre gut, wenn wir uns drauf einigen könnten. Ob Reinbek, lohbrügge oder bergedorf ist für mich alles Osten und gut.


----------



## juju752 (19. November 2013)

Von mir aus auch gerne 19h.


----------



## Mestro (19. November 2013)

Von mir aus auch 1900, bzw. wäre beides okay


----------



## paradox (19. November 2013)

Hmmm um sieben hört sich schick an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus-HH (19. November 2013)

Habt ihr alle FrÃ¼hschicht ð®


----------



## Marcus-HH (19. November 2013)

?


----------



## paradox (19. November 2013)

Gleitzeit...


----------



## gnss (19. November 2013)

keine lust mit den langschläfern im stau zu stehen.

1900 ist super.


----------



## mxsilver (19. November 2013)

Homeoffice mit freier Zeiteinteilung


----------



## Mestro (19. November 2013)

Frühschichtgleitzeit


----------



## plattsnacker (19. November 2013)

gnss schrieb:


> keine lust mit den langschläfern im stau zu stehen.
> 
> 1900 ist super.



Also auf dem Radweg zwischen Reinbek und Rothenbaum war noch nie Stau, außer am Dammtor vielleicht... 

Ok, weil fast alle dem 19Uhr-Start zugestimmt haben, setzte ich den LMB-Termin jetzt entsprechend so rein, auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich es selbst nicht rechtzeitig schaffe, was aber sehr unwahrscheinlich ist. 

Mitfahrer bitte hier anmelden, damit wir nicht ohne dich starten. 


     @Marcus: keine Angst, 19 Uhr wird eine seltene Ausnahme bleiben. In den kommenden Wochen geht es wieder wie gewohnt um 20 Uhr in Reinbek los...

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## Marcus-HH (19. November 2013)

Verdammt, hab den falschen Job...


----------



## Marcus-HH (19. November 2013)

1.


----------



## plattsnacker (19. November 2013)

Marcus-HH schrieb:


> Verdammt, hab den falschen Job...


Jede Woche wäre bei mir um 19 Uhr auch nicht möglich, keine Sorge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnikaB (20. November 2013)

Sehr schön!! Dann freuen wir uns morgen auf Euch!


----------



## plattsnacker (20. November 2013)

AnikaB schrieb:


> Sehr schön!! Dann freuen wir uns morgen auf Euch!


----------



## Marcus-HH (21. November 2013)

Bin hÃ¶chst wahrscheinlich leider raus heut Abend. Hab einen Schnupfen ðð


----------



## heinrik (21. November 2013)

Hallo Leute,
 ich versuche heute mal mitzukommen. Ich nehme alles licht mit was ich finde 
Grüße Heinrich


----------



## plattsnacker (21. November 2013)

heinrik schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich versuche heute mal mitzukommen. Ich nehme alles licht mit was ich finde
> Grüße Heinrich





@all:    *Treffpunkt heute am Lohbrügger Markt ( vor dem Spectrum ).   Start 19 Uhr !!*


----------



## Schoberson (21. November 2013)

Wenn noch jemand Erleuchtung benötigt, kann sie von mir bekommen. 
Plattschnacker fragen, er weiß wo ich wohne oder PN an mich oder beim schäbigsten Haus in Hamburg klingeln


----------



## plattsnacker (21. November 2013)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Wenn noch jemand Erleuchtung benötigt, kann sie von mir bekommen.
> Plattschnacker fragen, er weiß wo ich wohne oder PN an mich oder beim schäbigsten Haus in Hamburg klingeln



Wann gibt's Aaahhmbrot bei Euch ?


----------



## Schoberson (21. November 2013)

Heute Aaahhhmm giff dat es lecker Graubrot mit grober Leberwuast. Is gegen 18:30 Uhr fertsch.


----------



## plattsnacker (21. November 2013)

...dann lass' mal. Das wellt sich ja schon, bis die Meute bei Dir wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (21. November 2013)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> ...dann lass' mal. Das wellt sich ja schon, bis die Meute bei Dir wäre.


Die wellt sich schon seit Tagen, mitteilte gibt sie auch so komische Geräusche von sich


----------



## plattsnacker (21. November 2013)

Marcus-HH schrieb:


> Bin hÃ¶chst wahrscheinlich leider raus heut Abend. Hab einen Schnupfen ðð



Verschnupft wegen des verfrÃ¼hten Startes ? 

Gute Besserung so oder so


----------



## juju752 (21. November 2013)

Ich schaffe es leider doch nicht!


----------



## Marcus-HH (21. November 2013)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Verschnupft wegen des verfrÃ¼hten Startes ?
> 
> Gute Besserung so oder so



Quatsch in TÃ¼ten. Hatte alles prima wg Uhrzeit organisiert. In mein BorathÃ¶schen wÃ¤re ich im BÃ¼ro geschlÃ¼pft. Eine nÃ¤chste Teilnahme um 19 Uhr wÃ¼rde ich daher nicht ausschlieÃen.
Mittlerweile macht eine Teilnahme noch weniger Sinn als noch heute Morgen. 
MÃ¤nner - Schnupfen - ð°ð±ð·ð


----------



## Marcus-HH (21. November 2013)

WÃ¤re Supergerne gefahren. Sonntag geht auch nicht da ð¿ð


----------



## gnss (21. November 2013)

Ohne Schnee?

Fährt jemand am Wochenende später als um 9?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnikaB (22. November 2013)

am Sonntag gegen 14:30 an der Kärntner Hütte ist ne Tour.... wenn sie nicht wegen mangelnder beteiligung ausfällt


----------



## Marcus-HH (22. November 2013)

Andree, wie war sie, die Leberwurst?


----------



## Schoberson (22. November 2013)

Marcus-HH schrieb:


> Andree, wie war sie, die Leberwurst?


Lecker war sie. Mittlerweile spricht sie auch schon und ich denke in ca. zwei Jahren kann ich mit ihers zusammen Biken gehen. 

Apropos Biken: 
Am Wochenende wird es bei mir eine sehr spontane Tour geben. Wenn ich am Sonntag um 8:00 Uhr wieder geradeaus gucken kann, bin ich um 9:00 Uhr dabei, sonst erst gegen Mittag.


----------



## gnss (22. November 2013)

AnikaB schrieb:


> am Sonntag gegen 14:30 an der Kärntner Hütte ist ne Tour.... wenn sie nicht wegen mangelnder beteiligung ausfällt



ist das öffentlich sichtbar?


----------



## AnikaB (22. November 2013)

nee das läuft über Facebook, also ist über Facebook sichtbar, nicht übers Forum


----------



## gnss (22. November 2013)

so muß es sich angefühlt haben, wenn man vor zwanzig jahren einen telefonanschluß verweigert hat.


----------



## AnikaB (22. November 2013)

gnss schrieb:


> so muß es sich angefühlt haben, wenn man vor zwanzig jahren einen telefonanschluß verweigert hat.


  :-D, ich kann gerne bescheid sagen, wenn die Tour stattfindet, dann kommst du zur Hütte und fährst mit uns mit


----------



## AnikaB (22. November 2013)

gnss schrieb:


> so muß es sich angefühlt haben, wenn man vor zwanzig jahren einen telefonanschluß verweigert hat.


 

Habs ins Forum gesetzt!


----------



## plattsnacker (22. November 2013)

gnss schrieb:


> so muß es sich angefühlt haben, wenn man vor zwanzig jahren einen telefonanschluß verweigert hat.



Du meinst wohl vor 50 Jahren 

Wir werden alle nicht jünger, Martin


----------



## plattsnacker (22. November 2013)

AnikaB schrieb:


> :-D, ich kann gerne bescheid sagen, wenn die Tour stattfindet, dann kommst du zur Hütte und fährst mit uns mit



Hi Anika,

wenn ihr einen Guide f.d. HaBes braucht, könnt ihr auch Ralf ( Forumsname "norinofu" ) fragen. Ist ein guter Bekannter von mir. Er kennt die HaBes sehr gut und hatte eh am Wochenende vor, dort zu fahren. 

Viel Erfolg und Spaß am WoEnde

Chrischan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnikaB (22. November 2013)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Hi Anika,
> 
> wenn ihr einen Guide f.d. HaBes braucht, könnt ihr auch Ralf ( Forumsname "norinofu" ) fragen. Ist ein guter Bekannter von mir. Er kennt die HaBes sehr gut und hatte eh am Wochenende vor, dort zu fahren.
> 
> ...


 

Das wäre super!! Danke )


----------



## plattsnacker (22. November 2013)

AnikaB schrieb:


> Das wäre super!! Danke )



Nimm' Kontakt per PN zu ihm auf und beziehe Dich auf mich...


----------



## gnss (23. November 2013)

Ortskenntnis ist bei mir ebenfalls vorhanden.


----------



## norinofu (24. November 2013)

So. Hab mich auch mal eingeklinkt.
Ich starte immer an einer der drei S-Bahnstationen (Heimfeld, Neuwiedenthal oder Neugraben). Mal ´ne Rundtour und mal Von-Bis (das geht bei Autoanreise nicht so gut)

Morgen fahre ich ab Heimfeld um 1200h für 3-4h
http://tourguide.mtb-news.de/tours/view/1098

Vielleicht findet sich ja bei euch auch ein S-Bahn Biker  oder wir sehen uns unterwegs - allerdings - Start 1430h  da wird es schnell schummrig und ungemütlich....
Da werde ich wohl schon irgendwo im Großraum Segelflugplatz sein.....

CU on the Trail
Ralf


----------



## paradox (24. November 2013)

Moin Moin, nach einem guten Frühstück freue ich mich noch auf Biker heute morgen zum Sunday Good Morning Ride.


----------



## Mestro (24. November 2013)

Schaffen wir das? Ja, wir schaffen das!


----------



## gnss (24. November 2013)

Will jemand nächste Woche um 1900 oder früher fahren? Mittwoch?


----------



## trucker (24. November 2013)

Hallo NightRider!

Hat jemand von euch interesse an einem MagicShine-Akku
*
MJ 6038-66 BAK Akku mit 6600 mAh 1 56,00 
+ Adapterkabel für alle MJ *

wenn bis 30.11. kein Interessen geht er zurück an den Hersteller. Der Akku ist neu, unbenutzt und mit RG abzugeben.

VG
Theo


----------



## Schoberson (25. November 2013)

Tach,

bin Donnerstag nicht in heimischen Gefilden und kann den Nigthride leider nicht organisieren. 
Mittwoch zur gnss-tour schaffe ich es auch nicht, werde dafür aber heute Abend eine kurze, schnelle Ballerrunde im Gehölz und Krähenwald starten. Dauer ca. 60Minuten Vollgas. LMB-Termin gibt es nicht, wer Bock hat kann sich melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (25. November 2013)

gnss schrieb:


> Will jemand nächste Woche um 1900 oder früher fahren? Mittwoch?



Früher ? Ich könnte am Dienstag um 8 p.m. , da ich nächsten Donnerstag + Fr leider nicht kann.

Die 19Uhr-Starts kann ich nur unter familiärer Hektik schaffen, müssen also bei mir die Ausnahme bleiben.

Noch jemand Interesse am NR morgen um 20 Uhr ? Dann würde ich mal'n LMB zusammenschrauben. Natürlich mit Drehmomentschlüssel und Montagepaste...


Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## plattsnacker (25. November 2013)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Tach,
> 
> bin Donnerstag nicht in heimischen Gefilden und kann den Nigthride leider nicht organisieren.
> Mittwoch zur gnss-tour schaffe ich es auch nicht, werde dafür aber heute Abend eine kurze, schnelle Ballerrunde im Gehölz und Krähenwald starten. Dauer ca. 60Minuten Vollgas. LMB-Termin gibt es nicht, wer Bock hat kann sich melden.



Bock !  20:30 oder 21 Uhr ?


----------



## Schoberson (25. November 2013)

Cool. 20:30 Uhr ist gut. Treffpunkt können wir uns je nach Beteiligung noch ausmachen.


----------



## Mestro (25. November 2013)

Hab auch Lust ...


----------



## AnikaB (25. November 2013)

gnss schrieb:


> Will jemand nächste Woche um 1900 oder früher fahren? Mittwoch?


klingt gut, 19:00 ab Bergedorf wenns nicht regnet???


----------



## Schoberson (25. November 2013)

Mestro schrieb:


> Hab auch Lust ...



Doppel-Cool. Du hast die weiteste Anreise und darfst entscheiden wo wir uns treffen. Wenn es nicht Glinde ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mestro (25. November 2013)

Ups, bin jetzt von morgen evtl. NR 20:00 ausgegangen (Vorschlag von Chrischan)...wäre mir eigentlich lieber, aber wenn sich da nichts ergibt, dann würde ich auch gerne heute mitkommen.


----------



## Mestro (25. November 2013)

Wir könnten uns am Parkplatz Hamburger Straße-Ecke Loddenallee treffen?


----------



## gnss (25. November 2013)

AnikaB schrieb:


> klingt gut, 19:00 ab Bergedorf wenns nicht regnet???



OK laut momentaner Vorschau soll es nicht regnen.


----------



## Schoberson (25. November 2013)

Mestro schrieb:


> Wir könnten uns am Parkplatz Hamburger Straße-Ecke Loddenallee treffen?


Quasi am Hotel Waldhaus. Gute Idee. Also, bist Du heute um 20:30 Uhr dabei. Gefällt mir.


----------



## Mestro (25. November 2013)

Jupp, bis nachher


----------



## plattsnacker (25. November 2013)

Mestro schrieb:


> Wir könnten uns am Parkplatz Hamburger Straße-Ecke Loddenallee treffen?



OK, hab' grünes Licht für heut' Abend 

Dann würde ich morgen jedoch pausieren, entgegen der obigen Euphorie...



Bis nachher

Chrischan


----------



## juju752 (25. November 2013)

Hat denn jemand mit Ortskenntnis Interesse am Donnerstag einen Nightride zu machen? 
Muss endlich mal wieder aufs Bike!


----------



## mxsilver (25. November 2013)

Ja,

Ich wollte am Donnerstag fahren. Abfahrt irgendwas zwischen 18 und 20 Uhr

SEB


----------



## juju752 (25. November 2013)

Zwischen 18-20 Uhr würde mir passen. Du kannst ja die Tage nochmal eine genaue Zeit u. einen Treffpunkt vorschlagen. 
Gruß,
Julian


----------



## AnikaB (26. November 2013)

gnss schrieb:


> OK laut momentaner Vorschau soll es nicht regnen.


 
Ich glaub es soll morgen den ganzen Tag regnen...fährst du auf jden Fall? Ab wo denn?? Bei Regen würde ich eher laufen gehen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Medi-HH (26. November 2013)

YT Downhiller Spezial Edition 2013
http://www.yt-industries.com/shop/de/Bikes2012/Tues2.0ltd-2014

Viele Grüße
Chrischi


----------



## juju752 (26. November 2013)

Absolute Traumausstattung! Würde sofort zuschlagen, wenn ich die Kohle über hätte! 2 Jahre fahren und dann die Teile an einen anderen Rahmen basteln!


----------



## gnss (26. November 2013)

AnikaB schrieb:


> Ich glaub es soll morgen den ganzen Tag regnen...fährst du auf jden Fall? Ab wo denn?? Bei Regen würde ich eher laufen gehen....


So richtig viel soll nicht runterkommen: http://www.yr.no/place/Germany/Hamburg/Hamburg/hour_by_hour.html
Falls es doch regnet fahre ich nicht, morgen mittag kann man das besser beurteilen. Abfahrt ab Bergedorf oder Reinbek.


----------



## AnikaB (26. November 2013)

gnss schrieb:


> So richtig viel soll nicht runterkommen: http://www.yr.no/place/Germany/Hamburg/Hamburg/hour_by_hour.html
> Falls es doch regnet fahre ich nicht, morgen mittag kann man das besser beurteilen. Abfahrt ab Bergedorf oder Reinbek.



Ich weiß leider nicht ob ich es morgen schaffe, hab noch einiges zu erledigen.... Rechne erstmal nicht mit mir, melde mich sonst morgen, falls ich es schaffen sollte.


----------



## mxsilver (27. November 2013)

Moin,

wer wäre eigentlich morgen noch bei einer Runde dabei???

Bitte mit möglicher Startzeit angeben...

Seb


----------



## gnss (27. November 2013)

AnikaB schrieb:


> Ich weiß leider nicht ob ich es morgen schaffe, hab noch einiges zu erledigen.... Rechne erstmal nicht mit mir, melde mich sonst morgen, falls ich es schaffen sollte.



Wäre schön wenn du dich bis 16:30 meldest, dann kann ich gegebenenfalls früher fahren.



mxsilver schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wer wäre eigentlich morgen noch bei einer Runde dabei???
> 
> ...



Morgen kann ich leider nicht abschätzen wann ich los kann, falls ihr eine Tour ausmacht und es passt werde ich mich spontan anschließen.


----------



## Mestro (27. November 2013)

Morgen wäre ich wahrscheinlich auch dabei, aber wohl nicht vor 20:00.


----------



## AnikaB (27. November 2013)

gnss schrieb:


> Wäre schön wenn du dich bis 16:30 meldest, dann kann ich gegebenenfalls früher fahren.
> 
> 
> 
> Morgen kann ich leider nicht abschätzen wann ich los kann, falls ihr eine Tour ausmacht und es passt werde ich mich spontan anschließen.


 
OK bin raus, hab heute morgen verbennt und muss somit bis 17:30 Arbeiten....hätte es aber vermutlich sowieso nicht geschafft. Viel Spaß beim fahren!


----------



## L-Man-Horscht (27. November 2013)

Ich wär morgen dabei, 20:00 Uhr passt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juju752 (27. November 2013)

ja 20 Uhr passt! Wo ist das Treffen?


----------



## L-Man-Horscht (27. November 2013)

Ich hoffe dass Seb sich diesbezüglich noch meldet, ich hab´ im Stadtnahen Bereich nur begrenzte Ortskenntnisse.


----------



## plattsnacker (27. November 2013)

L-Man-Horscht schrieb:


> Ich hoffe dass Seb sich diesbezüglich noch meldet, ich hab´ im Stadtnahen Bereich nur begrenzte Ortskenntnisse.



Moin, ich hab' unsere Jungs nochmal über die WhatsApp-Chat zwecks guiden angetriggert.

Andree und/oder ich können morgen leider nicht guiden.

Ich hoffe, ihr findet also den morgigen Nightride-Termin in LMB/Fahrgemeinschaften, sofern er stattfindet...


Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## L-Man-Horscht (27. November 2013)

Ok, danke! Klappt schon, sonst bemüh ich mein Garmin.


----------



## mxsilver (27. November 2013)

Moin,

ist gebongt.

Bin morgen 20 Uhr in Reinbek..

Habe einen LMB Termin eingetragen.. Dürft Euch anmelden 
Seb


----------



## plattsnacker (28. November 2013)

mxsilver schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ist gebongt.
> 
> ...



Ich bin u.a. nicht dabei, weil mir Baden-Württemberg einfach zu weit weg ist für einen Abend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kesrith (28. November 2013)

Moin, 
ist die heutige Tour auch für etwas langsamere Fahrer geeignet?
Hätte Lust auf nen Nightride aber würd nur ungern plötzlich allein im Wald stehn 

Gruss,
Andre(mit einem e)


----------



## Marcus-HH (28. November 2013)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Ich bin u.a. nicht dabei, weil mir Baden-Württemberg einfach zu weit weg ist für einen Abend



Wieso ist der NR heute Abend in BW geplant?


----------



## plattsnacker (28. November 2013)

Marcus-HH schrieb:


> Wieso ist der NR heute Abend in BW geplant?


Ja, siehe LMB 

BW ist Standard-Vorbelegung bei neuem Termin. Passiert mir auch immer wieder mal...


----------



## mxsilver (28. November 2013)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Ja, siehe LMB
> 
> BW ist Standard-Vorbelegung bei neuem Termin. Passiert mir auch immer wieder mal...


 

Korintenkacker 

Alle anderen wissen, wo wir uns treffen.. Chrischan findet den treffpunkt auch immer nur dank seines Navis..


----------



## mxsilver (28. November 2013)

Kesrith schrieb:


> Moin,
> ist die heutige Tour auch für etwas langsamere Fahrer geeignet?
> Hätte Lust auf nen Nightride aber würd nur ungern plötzlich allein im Wald stehn
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Andre,

komm gerne vorbei und fahre mit..

Wir haben noch keinen alleine im Wald zurück gelassen..

Seb


----------



## plattsnacker (28. November 2013)

mxsilver schrieb:


> Korintenkacker
> 
> Alle anderen wissen, wo wir uns treffen.. Chrischan findet den treffpunkt auch immer nur dank seines Navis..



...einmal musste ich sogar mein Garmin umtauschen deswegen !


----------



## TeeKay82 (28. November 2013)

Guten Abend, liebe Geschworenen...

hat einer von Euch Hobbyschraubern evtl. eine Werkbank, präziser einen [email protected] und kann mir bei folgendem im Video zu sehendem Vorhaben behilflich sein?

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...546109818&type=3&video_source=pages_video_set

Besten Dank 
Grüßle
Tom


----------



## gnss (28. November 2013)

Die Luftkammer aufmachen funktioniert prima wenn man eine Seite des Dämpfers im Rahmen lässt.


----------



## Schoberson (3. Dezember 2013)

Tach zusammen,

bin am Donnerstag leider wieder verhindert und kann den Nightride nicht organisieren. 

@ Paradox:
Ist am Sonntag eigentlich wieder eine Frühridetour geplant?


----------



## Marcus-HH (3. Dezember 2013)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> bin am Donnerstag leider wieder verhindert und kann den Nightride nicht organisieren.
> 
> ...



Ich bin am Do ebenso verhindert. Einhüten!
Aber Sonntag einen Good Morning Ride, das wär prima, Chris, Andree, Micha, Chrischan,....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mestro (3. Dezember 2013)

Donnerstag ist glaube ich eh richtiges Sauwetter angesagt ... Sonntag schaun mermal, wäre nicht abgeneigt. 
Werde heute evtl. nochmal ne kleine Feierabendrunde machen.


----------



## plattsnacker (3. Dezember 2013)

Moin Jungs, 

mir geht's wie Euch. Donnerstag wegen Rüsselseuche noch verhindert, aber Sonntag ggf. gern dabei.

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## paradox (3. Dezember 2013)

Mahlzeit, 

LMB steht


----------



## plattsnacker (4. Dezember 2013)

Hi Mädels,

wer die Ausgabe für teure Winterschuhe scheut, kommt zumindest mit diesen wenig auftragenden Windproof-Socken ein gutes Stück wärmer durch den Winter:
( ich habe sie seit letzten Winter selbst )

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k224/a54536/windproof-socken-schwarz.html?mfid=701

Heute im H&S-Adventskalender um 30% reduziert ( alle GripGrap-Artikel ).

"Warme" Grüße
Chrischan


----------



## Mestro (4. Dezember 2013)

soeben bei mir eingetroffen, wirken allerdings etwas eng, aber vielleicht muß das so ..?


----------



## plattsnacker (4. Dezember 2013)

Mestro schrieb:


> soeben bei mir eingetroffen, wirken allerdings etwas eng, aber vielleicht muß das so ..?


Gibt's in verschiedenen Größen , oder wolltest du sie gleich als Stützstrumpf mit nutzen ? 

Wenn zu eng, dann wärmen sie nicht, weil's Blut nicht gut zirkulieren kann...  Umtauschen !
Beim Anziehen wirken meine allerdings auch etwas eng bzw. wenig dehnbar, aber sitzen dann durchaus locker und kaum spürbar.


----------



## plattsnacker (4. Dezember 2013)

Mestro schrieb:


> Donnerstag ist glaube ich eh richtiges Sauwetter angesagt ... Sonntag schaun mermal, wäre nicht abgeneigt.
> Werde heute evtl. nochmal ne kleine Feierabendrunde machen.



Fährst du Donnertag zur Ostsee, surfen ?


----------



## Mestro (4. Dezember 2013)

Die Socken werde ich wohl ne Nr größer bestellen müssen. Stützstrumpf? Ne, so schlimm is dann doch noch nicht 

Wollte eigentlich letzten Sonntag nach Großenbrode zum Flachwasser-heizen, 30 kn in Böen aus NW und 7°C, was will man mehr ... konnte mich dann aber doch nicht durchringen. Hab mich dann geärgert ...aber was solls, Bewegung hatte ich letzte Zeit genug 
außerdem hat sich jemand gefreut, dass ich auch mal zu Hause bin


----------



## plattsnacker (4. Dezember 2013)

Mestro schrieb:


> Die Socken werde ich wohl ne Nr größer bestellen müssen. Stützstrumpf? Ne, so schlimm is dann doch noch nicht
> 
> Wollte eigentlich letzten Sonntag nach Großenbrode zum Flachwasser-heizen, 30 kn in Böen aus NW und 7°C, was will man mehr ... konnte mich dann aber doch nicht durchringen. Hab mich dann geärgert ...aber was solls, Bewegung hatte ich letzte Zeit genug
> außerdem hat sich jemand gefreut, dass ich auch mal zu Hause bin



Was man mehr will, äh 27°C aus SSW mit Welle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mestro (4. Dezember 2013)

und Wind von der Seite für 60 ltr. und 4 m2


----------



## gnss (4. Dezember 2013)

Fährt diese Facebookgruppe heute eventuell um 1900?


----------



## Marcus-HH (5. Dezember 2013)

Nur mal so: wurde während der Guten Morgen Ausfahrt auch schon mal auf nen Kaffee eingekehrt?


----------



## plattsnacker (5. Dezember 2013)

Marcus-HH schrieb:


> Nur mal so: wurde während der Guten Morgen Ausfahrt auch schon mal auf nen Kaffee eingekehrt?



Moin Marcus,

ja, durchaus. Der war mit 75 Gesamtkilometern aber auch nötig und verdient. Es ging damals bis Lauenburg.
Die Sahne des Kuchens hätte ich lieber als Sitzcreme verwenden sollen...

Zu den Planungen der aktuellen Frühtouren kann sicherlich Chris mehr sagen.

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## plattsnacker (5. Dezember 2013)

JanT schrieb:


> Mit Erschrecken musste ich feststellen, das die Sachsenwaldpioniere Winterpokal Gruppe schon voll ist. Um mich aber auch weiterhin zum Sport im den Wintermonaten zu motivieren habe ich eine weitere Gruppe eröffnet: Die Sachsenwaldpioniere2.
> 
> Hauptsächliches Ziel: Besseres Ranking als die erste Truppe der Sachsenwaldpioniere ;-)
> 
> ...



Moin SWP2, wollte nur kurz fragen, wann das wohl dringend nötige Zwischenzielerreichungsgespräch stattfindet... ? 

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## Mestro (5. Dezember 2013)

Marcus-HH schrieb:


> Nur mal so: wurde während der Guten Morgen Ausfahrt auch schon mal auf nen Kaffee eingekehrt?



Frühstück nach erfolgreicher Sturmschaden-Aufräumaktion im Wald ...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (5. Dezember 2013)

Und wie war es in der Mittagspause auf der Alster?



> 13.38 Uhr: Am Vormittag sind acht Surfer auf der Außenalster gesurft. Die Polizei nahm ihre Personalien auf. Ihnen droht jetzt ein Bußgeld.


Quelle


----------



## plattsnacker (5. Dezember 2013)

gnss schrieb:


> Und wie war es in der Mittagspause auf der Alster?
> 
> 
> Quelle



Nixda, HomeOffice in Reinbek...

Surfen auf der Alster ist immer noch billiger, und wohl aufsehenerregender als Spritgeld und Parkplatzgebühr auf Fehmarn 

Und wieso eigentlich nur 8 ?  Auf Facebook waren dazu gestern 20 ! Leute angemeldet.  Wohl 12 Warmduscher dabei gewesen...


----------



## gnss (5. Dezember 2013)

Bußgeld wegen was eigentlich?


----------



## shbiker (5. Dezember 2013)

gnss schrieb:


> Bußgeld wegen was eigentlich?



Die waren bestimmt zu schnell


----------



## plattsnacker (5. Dezember 2013)

Bis in die Tagesschau haben sie's geschafft ! Das müssen wir mit MTB's erstmal schaffen !  Lass' uns mal Gedanken machen, wie wir das hinkriegen ...  

http://www.windsurfers.de/news/gfb-alster-flashmob_a-4089.html




 .


----------



## Marcus-HH (5. Dezember 2013)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Bis in die Tagesschau haben sie's geschafft ! Das mÃ¼ssen wir mit MTB's erstmal schaffen !  Lass' uns mal Gedanken machen, wie wir das hinkriegen ...
> 
> http://www.windsurfers.de/news/gfb-alster-flashmob_a-4089.html
> 
> ...



ð® mit dem MTB auf der Alster?  Oder mit dem MTB surfen? ððð


----------



## plattsnacker (6. Dezember 2013)

Marcus-HH schrieb:


> ð® mit dem MTB auf der Alster?  Oder mit dem MTB surfen? ððð



mit dem Slalomboard auf der Dalbek !


----------



## Mestro (6. Dezember 2013)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> mit dem Slalomboard auf der Dalbek !



...Powerhalsen fahren


----------



## Mestro (8. Dezember 2013)

Moin Jungs, 
bin raus heute morgen, das Wetter ist echt bescheiden, außerdem plage ich mich mit ner Migräne rum .
Viel Spaß euch!


----------



## Schoberson (8. Dezember 2013)

Danke, werden wir haben 
Gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mestro (8. Dezember 2013)

Danke!
passt auf euch auf, da hängt bestimmt noch Windbruch in den Bäumen ...


----------



## plattsnacker (9. Dezember 2013)

Mestro schrieb:


> Danke!
> passt auf euch auf, da hängt bestimmt noch Windbruch in den Bäumen ...



Dachte immer, Windbruch wäre, wenn beim Surfen der Wind plötzlich abnimmt 

Wieder was gelernt ...


----------



## Schoberson (9. Dezember 2013)

Juten Tach,

der Seepferdchenkurs für Donnerstagabend um 20:00Uhr ist eröffnet. Falls das Wetter doch einigermaßen ist, können wir auch ersatzweise biken. 

Achs so, der Windbruch lag leider nicht in den Bäumen, sondern hatte die Frechheit bis ganz nach unten durch zu fallen und hat uns teilweise den Weg versperrt. Die fleißige Frühschicht hat aber schon einen Teil der umgefallenen Bäume weggeräumt. Es war gestern übrigens ein schicke Tour, mal ziemlich viele andere Wege gefahren.


----------



## Mestro (9. Dezember 2013)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Dachte immer, Windbruch wäre, wenn beim Surfen der Wind plötzlich abnimmt



Ne, das sind die Windlöcher


----------



## JanT (9. Dezember 2013)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Moin SWP2, wollte nur kurz fragen, wann das wohl dringend nötige Zwischenzielerreichungsgespräch stattfindet... ?
> 
> Gruß
> Chrischan



Hi Chrischan,
ganz, ganz schweres Thema ;-) Nein, wir werden Anfang des Jahres nochmal so richtig aufdrehen, desweiteren werden wir noch ein paar Topfahrer aus einem der Topteams rekrutieren.

Viele Grüße
Jan

ps: Hauptsache ich bin besser als der @Schoberson


----------



## Schoberson (9. Dezember 2013)

JanT schrieb:


> Hi Chrischan,
> ganz, ganz schweres Thema ;-) Nein, wir werden Anfang des Jahres nochmal so richtig aufdrehen, desweiteren werden wir noch ein paar Topfahrer aus einem der Topteams rekrutieren.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> ...


Du schaffst es evtl. mehr als ich zufahren. Besser wirst Du allerdings nie ;-)


----------



## plattsnacker (10. Dezember 2013)

Sehr schön Jungs 

Aber ich glaube, Jan, du hast deine Leute unterbezahlt oder irgendwie sonst nicht so ganz "im Griff"  


Machen wir's wie beim Fußball:
Ende März steigt der 5. Platz aus SWP1 ab und der 1. aus SWP2 auf... 

( mal sehen, ob dadurch Bewegung in den einen oder anderen kommt   )


----------



## Schoberson (10. Dezember 2013)

Moinsen,

der Weihnachtsmann hat mir einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht und muss leider für Donnerstag absagen. Ich lasse den Nigthride trotzdem im LMB, so dass sich doch noch evtl. ein paar Leuts finden können. 

Dafür drehe ich am Mittwoch eine Runde durch unser Revier. Abfahrt ist gegen 19:00 Uhr geplant. Bin aber flexibel, falls noch jemand mit fahren will.


----------



## gnss (10. Dezember 2013)

1900 ist super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (10. Dezember 2013)

Topp.
Treffpunkt zum außerordentlichen Nightride am Mittwoch um 19:00Uhr ist am Luisengymnasium in Bergedorf. Einen LMB Termin gibt es nicht und freue mich über jeden Biker der mitkommt.


----------



## paradox (10. Dezember 2013)

Hui, morgen, schick, ich glaub ich bin am Start, melde mich aber noch einmal.


----------



## Mestro (10. Dezember 2013)

Wenn das so ist, dann bin ich vielleicht morgen auch dabei. Muß den Sonntag nachholen, außerdem fang ich stark an zu schwächeln in Sachen WP!
Nicht das mein "Kollege" noch alles alleine machen muß , oder das WP-Team SWP2 uns bedrohlich nah kommt


----------



## Schoberson (10. Dezember 2013)

Wenn das mal keine Steilvorlage für alle ambitionierten Winterpokalfahrer ist. Mittwoch und Donnerstag Punkte sammeln zukönnen!
Stürzt die SWP2 Truppe ins Tal der Tränen...


----------



## plattsnacker (10. Dezember 2013)

Mestro schrieb:


> Wenn das so ist, dann bin ich vielleicht morgen auch dabei. Muß den Sonntag nachholen, außerdem fang ich stark an zu schwächeln in Sachen WP!
> Nicht das mein "Kollege" noch alles alleine machen muß , oder das WP-Team SWP2 uns bedrohlich nah kommt



Zweiteres wird bis Ende März nicht passieren, da man die Teamzusammensetzung jetzt nicht mehr ändern kann...  

P.S. Ich kann morgen leider nicht, werde aber 7 oder 8 Punkte WP abliefern und freue mich auf den NR am Donnerstag um 20 Uhr mit wem auch immer...

Ich würde sogar mit Teammitgliedern aus SWP2 fahren am Donnerstag, ohne ihre Bikes zu Beginn zu manipulieren 
Traut Euch 

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## Tommessen (13. Dezember 2013)

Hey Männers, hab ein cooles Vid vom Enduromat alias Jasper Jauch gesehn, das im bei uns gut bekannten Bike Infection startet. Und natürlich im schicken Deister gedreht wurde. Sehr nice  http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/32867 

Gruß Tommes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (14. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Mädels, 

Für morgen ist wieder ein LMB Termin drin.  ;-)


----------



## paradox (14. Dezember 2013)

Keine Anmeldung. Tour abgesagt!


----------



## Schoberson (16. Dezember 2013)

Boah, langsam gehen mir diese Weihnachtsfeiern auf die Nerven und bin Donnerstag schon wieder raus. 

Dafür gibt es am Mittwoch wieder einen außerplanmäßigen Nightride. Termin ist im LMB!!!


----------



## rockriderSH (17. Dezember 2013)

Moin,

ich wünsche euch schöne Weihnachtstage und einen guten Rutsch.

Gruß

Olli


----------



## plattsnacker (17. Dezember 2013)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich wünsche euch schöne Weihnachtstage und einen guten Rutsch.
> 
> ...



Olli !   Still alive 

Dir und Deiner Familie auch schöne Feiertage etc.

Vielleicht hast du ja mal tagsüber Lust und Zeit für eine X-Mas-Tour ? 

Melde dich einfach...

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## Schoberson (17. Dezember 2013)

Olli,

alte Felge! 
Vielen Dank für die schönen Weihnachtsgrüsse und dem Wunsch des guten Rutsches... hatte dieses Jahr bereits einige 

Evtl. liest Jan ja auch noch mit und könnten mal wieder gemeinsam touren!


----------



## Schoberson (17. Dezember 2013)

Ist morgen noch wer dabei? Sonst würde ich den Termin wieder ausradieren, um mich zeitlich nicht fest zu binden.


----------



## shbiker (18. Dezember 2013)

Ups,

der Weihnachtsmann hat den MTB - News ein neues Design spendiert. Ich hoffe nur dass jetzt keiner von mir verlangt dass ich das gut finden muss. Sei´s drum.

Euch allen ein paar schöne Festtage (mit wenig Fitness - Verlust), viele Geschenke und kommt mir gut in das neue Jahr.
Ich hoffe 2014 läuft´s wieder.

@Olli: auf eine baldig gemeinsame Tour

Bis denne

Jörg


----------



## plattsnacker (19. Dezember 2013)

Auch wenn LMB jetzt scheinbar von der Startseite verschwunden ist, steht der Termin heute um 20 Uhr noch.
Wenn sich bis 19 Uhr keiner angemeldet hat, fällt er aus !!
Ich denke, der eine oder andere muss dringend seinen Winterpokal aufpolieren, oder ?  

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## plattsnacker (19. Dezember 2013)

Ok, wir lassen es heute mit Nightride.
Allein habe ich auch keine Lust und die Wege sind noch sehr pfützig...

Neuer Termin steht auf 26.12. / 20 Uhr.


Merry X-Mas

Chrischan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (20. Dezember 2013)

Übrigens:  Es gibt in Reinbek seit einiger Zeit einen neuen Bikeshop.
Der erste Kontakt war durchaus positiv 


Fahrrad Kellmann

Bahnhofstr.7a

21465 Reinbek

Tel.:040 78073835

@anika: Danke f.d. Tipp ;-)


----------



## Schoberson (23. Dezember 2013)

Moinsen,

gibt es neben mir noch mehr faule Säcke die am 27. oder 28.12. nicht arbeiten und tagsüber eine gaaaanz geschmeidige Tour am Geesthang fahren wollen?

Sonst wünsche ich erstmal entspannte Weihnachtstage, Andree


----------



## Mestro (24. Dezember 2013)

nicht ausgeschlossen ...

Frohes Fest!


----------



## plattsnacker (24. Dezember 2013)

Besser wäre der 28.12., aber mal sehen, was das Wetter macht.

Bin mal gespannt, wer sich für Do zum NR anmeldet...


Frohe Weihnachten bis dahin ! 


Chrischan


----------



## mxsilver (24. Dezember 2013)

Moin,
Freitag wäre vielleicht ganz nett..

Frohes Fest


----------



## Mestro (24. Dezember 2013)

Bin mal gespannt, wer sich für Do zum NR anmeldet...


Frohe Weihnachten bis dahin !


Chrischan[/quote]

done


----------



## L-Man-Horscht (25. Dezember 2013)

mxsilver schrieb:


> Moin,
> Freitag wäre vielleicht ganz nett..
> 
> Frohes Fest




Ja, frohes Fest noch! Und Freitag wäre ich wohl auch dabei, müsst Ihr arbeiten?


----------



## Mestro (25. Dezember 2013)

Urlaub ...

@ L-Man-Horscht, warst du Montag auf dem Billetrail Richtung Aumühle unterwegs?


----------



## L-Man-Horscht (25. Dezember 2013)

Ja, ich war mir bei Dir auch nicht sicher, so ohne Helm...Aber Du warst der Einzige, der mir auf der langen Tour begegnet ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mestro (25. Dezember 2013)




----------



## mxsilver (26. Dezember 2013)

Moin,

Ich habe das LMB noch nicht gefunden und deswegen schreibe ich hier

Morgen, Freitag, Treffpunkt Frascatiplatz für eine entspannte Sachsenwaldpionier-Tour.

Wer ist dabei?


----------



## Mestro (26. Dezember 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/


----------



## Schoberson (26. Dezember 2013)

Tach auch,

bin leider etwas angeschlagen und werde morgen vorsichtshalber nicht radeln. 
Morgen werde ich aber als Ausgleichsmaßnahme im Gehölz etwas weiter bauen. Evtl. habt ihr Bock vorbei zuschauen.

Viel Spaß Euch, Andree


----------



## plattsnacker (26. Dezember 2013)

Hi Weihnachtsmänner, wegen Regen und zurückhaltender Nachfrage fällt der Nightride heute aus!

Freitag muss ich arbeiten. 

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## Mestro (26. Dezember 2013)

bin flexibel und werde je nach Wetter, Lust und Laune morgen und/oder die nächsten Tage radeln gehen. Vielleicht findet man sich ja ... einfach mal Laut geben wer auch Lust hat ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L-Man-Horscht (26. Dezember 2013)

Wann solls denn Freitag losgehen?


----------



## Mestro (26. Dezember 2013)

Vormittags wäre schon nicht schlecht, nachmittags ist Regen angesagt ...


----------



## L-Man-Horscht (26. Dezember 2013)

O.k., Urlaub is´leider geil! Ich könnte um 10:30Uhr da sein!?


----------



## Mestro (26. Dezember 2013)

Wollen wir morgen früh erstmal die Lage checken und nochmal schnackn?


----------



## mxsilver (26. Dezember 2013)

MeIde schrieb:


> Wollen wir morgen früh erstmal die Lage checken und nochmal schnackn?



Ja, gute Idee


----------



## L-Man-Horscht (26. Dezember 2013)




----------



## mxsilver (27. Dezember 2013)

Moin,

Ich werde heute nicht fahren.. Die Nase ist immer noch leicht dicht ...

SEB


----------



## Mestro (27. Dezember 2013)

Lohnt sich auch nicht wirklich, der nächste Regen ist im Anmarsch ...


----------



## Schoberson (27. Dezember 2013)

Juten Tach,

ich habe für Sonntagmorgen eine Frühridetour ins LMB gepflanzt. Wer Bock hat bitte anmelden und mitfahren.

P.S.: Gefällt eigentlich irgendjemanden die neue Homepage?

P.P.S.: Chrischan, nächsten Donnerstag wirst Du wohl fahren müssen, ich habe mich bereits angemeldet ;-)


----------



## paradox (31. Dezember 2013)

Spät, aber immerhin: Die Neujahrstour!

Bitte um Anmeldungen!

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14238


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (31. Dezember 2013)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Juten Tach,
> 
> ich habe für Sonntagmorgen eine Frühridetour ins LMB gepflanzt. Wer Bock hat bitte anmelden und mitfahren.
> 
> ...




Zur neuen HP von MTB-News:

Ich bin mir auch noch nicht so sicher, ob MTB-News sich mit der Umstellung wirklich einen Gefallen getan hat. Ich konnte seitdem nicht mehr in unsere Interessensgruppe ! Großer Mist.
Hat es einer von Euch schon geschafft ???

Meine Planung 1. KW:
- Neujahrtour werde ich nicht schaffen
- Do NR 20 Uhr aber zu 99.9%
- Sonntag early bike mit Chance dabei


Kommt gut rüber !
Chrischan


----------



## Schoberson (3. Januar 2014)

Ich überlege am Sonntagmorgen, recht früh eine kurze Runde durch den Hamburger Osten zudrehen. Start gegen 7:30 oder 8:00. Dauer ca. 1,5 bis 2,0 Stunden.
Bin mir selbst noch nicht sicher, ob ich überhaupt fahren will, wenn aber noch jemand mit will, werde auch ich meinen A**** hoch kriegen.


----------



## plattsnacker (7. Januar 2014)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Ich überlege am Sonntagmorgen, recht früh eine kurze Runde durch den Hamburger Osten zudrehen. Start gegen 7:30 oder 8:00. Dauer ca. 1,5 bis 2,0 Stunden.
> Bin mir selbst noch nicht sicher, ob ich überhaupt fahren will, wenn aber noch jemand mit will, werde auch ich meinen A**** hoch kriegen.


Ich stelle mal'n Antrag zuhause


----------



## Schoberson (7. Januar 2014)

Info für alle mud-crawler!

Die nächsten drei Nightridetermine sind im LMB gelistet. 

... eigentlich perfektes Wetter für ein Fattirebike! Ich muss mal in meinem Geldbeutel nachsehen....


----------



## gnss (7. Januar 2014)

Im Matsch ist das suboptimal, saugt sich zu sehr fest.


----------



## Bulldogge65 (7. Januar 2014)

Hallo,
ich bin neu hier in Aumühle und nach längerer Bikeabstinenz wieder mit dem "radeln" angefangen. Ich bin momentan ausschließlich mit dem Fatbike unterwegs, da es bei den aufgeweichten Wegen noch am meisten Sinn und Spaß macht.
Wenn ihr tagsüber fahrt würde ich mich gerne mal anschießen, Nightride reizt mich eher weniger, da ich öfter Tagesfreizeit habe.
Wo ist denn das LMB hier gelieben? Seit der Umstellung finde ich es nicht mehr!

Grüsse,
Dietmar


----------



## plattsnacker (7. Januar 2014)

Bulldogge65 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin neu hier in Aumühle und nach längerer Bikeabstinenz wieder mit dem "radeln" angefangen. Ich bin momentan ausschließlich mit dem Fatbike unterwegs, da es bei den aufgeweichten Wegen noch am meisten Sinn und Spaß macht.
> Wenn ihr tagsüber fahrt würde ich mich gerne mal anschießen, Nightride reizt mich eher weniger, da ich öfter Tagesfreizeit habe.
> Wo ist denn das LMB hier gelieben? Seit der Umstellung finde ich es nicht mehr!
> ...



Hallo Dietmar,

LMB ist leider wohl von der Forum-Startseite geflogen, ist aber noch wie gehabt unter "mehr... / Fahrgemeinschaften" bzw. dem alten Link http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/ zu finden. 

Es finden tagsüber meist am Sonntag vormittag Touren statt, mit Start in Reinbek oder Bergedorf.
Bei Interesse melde dich gern hier wieder, oder per PN.

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## Bulldogge65 (7. Januar 2014)

Danke Chrischan, für die schnelle Antwort! Vielleicht komme ich auch mal im Dunkeln mit, Sonntags bestimmt. Vielleicht bis bald.....

Gruß,
Dietmar


----------



## Schoberson (7. Januar 2014)

@gnss 
Ich bin kürzlich ein paar mal mit einem Fatbike gefahren. Macht schon irre Spaß. Total geil war es über Steinfelder zufahren. Ich war schon erstaunt womit man damit alles runter und auch hoch kommt. Luftdruck 0,5 Bar! Das Fahrgefühl hat mich an einen Flummi erinnert. Ich fand aber auch Matschpassagen, also richtigen, tiefen, schwarzen Matsch Junge, besser als mit "schmalen" 2,4" Bemmen zu bewältigen. 

@Dietmar 
Komm gerne mit. Ein paar nette Trails gibt es auch im Ostteil von Hamburg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bulldogge65 (7. Januar 2014)

Fatbikereifen:
Matsch hat mich bisher auch noch nicht "aufgesogen", aber aufschwimmen ist ein Thema. Der Reifen sackt nicht ein, dadurch schwimmt er auf Matsch. Es läuft sogar leichter, als mit schmaleren Reifen, aber mit denen hat man bessere Spurführung. Vorteile hat man mit den "Dicken" eher auf Sand, weichen Waldböden, Schnee  und wenn's ganz Steil wird und Grip gefragt sind.

@Schoberson: Diesen Sonntag wird es leider nichts, aber nächsten bestimmt!


----------



## Schoberson (7. Januar 2014)

Ähm, ich wollte eigentlich letzten Sonntag fahren  , aber wir bekommen bestimmt noch im Januar noch die ein oder andere Sonntagstour hin.


----------



## Chrischi77 (7. Januar 2014)

Moin,
Ich bin Christian aus Barsbüttel. Bin hier im Forum schon ein paar Tage angemeldet, und jetzt über euch gestolpert. Hätte Lust mich mal bei euch einzuklinken. Neue Leute, neue Wege...... 
Ich bleib mal am Ball, und meld mich wieder.
Gruß


----------



## paradox (8. Januar 2014)

Moin Moin,

ich stelle heute Abend wieder ein LMB für Sonntag um neun Uhr rein, wer Lust hat?
Auftrag erkannt?
Gruß
Chris


----------



## paradox (8. Januar 2014)

Termin steht,

@ Andree: am 23.01 um 23.00h ?
Sicher?

Happy Trails


----------



## Schoberson (8. Januar 2014)

Moin Chrischi,


paradox schrieb:


> Termin steht,
> 
> @ Andree: am 23.01 um 23.00h ?
> Sicher?
> ...


... und ich habe mich schon gewundert warum sich keiner anmeldet 
Ist jetzt auf 20:00 Uhr vorverlegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (8. Januar 2014)

paradox schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> ich stelle heute Abend wieder ein LMB für Sonntag um neun Uhr rein, wer Lust hat?
> Auftrag erkannt?
> ...


Tach Chris,

würde am Sonntag mitkommen, es entscheidet sich allerdings erst am Freitagabend ob ich es schaffe. Hätte mal wieder Lust auf den Billetrail im Sachsenwald und dabei eine Baustellenbesichtigung machen  ;-) 

Ich gehe mal davon aus das sich bei dem Schietwetter keiner mehr zum Nightride auftrafft oder? Wenn doch, lasse er, sie , es mich bitte bis morgen Nachmittag wissen. Sonst nehme ich den Termin wieder heraus.

Locker bleiben, Andreeee


----------



## plattsnacker (9. Januar 2014)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Tach Chris,
> 
> würde am Sonntag mitkommen, es entscheidet sich allerdings erst am Freitagabend ob ich es schaffe. Hätte mal wieder Lust auf den Billetrail im Sachsenwald und dabei eine Baustellenbesichtigung machen  ;-)
> 
> ...



Nightride kann ich, unabhängig vom Wetter, heute und morgen leider nicht.

Evtl. bis Sonntag
Chrischan


----------



## Tommessen (9. Januar 2014)

Echt Andree,wo is denn ne Baustelle im Sachsenwald!!! Die mußte unbedingt mal zeigen
Billetrail war gut,auch gut besucht,aber nix vonner Baustelle gesichtet


----------



## Schoberson (9. Januar 2014)

Wie bitte!!! Nix gemacht?? Na dann wirds ja langsam mal Zeit. Am Sonntag ab 9:00 möchte ich bitte was sehen!

Tztztz, Leute schickt das Arbeitsamt.... 

Frohes Schaffen und bis Sonntag, Andree

P.S. Billetrail war nur ein Vorschlag, möchte natürlich nicht in Chris Routenplanung grätschen.


----------



## paradox (9. Januar 2014)

Der Chris ist wie immer sehr flexibel, wobei ich gerne Dalbetschlucht und dann zum Motobahn fahren möchte...


----------



## Schoberson (9. Januar 2014)

paradox schrieb:


> Der Chris ist wie immer sehr flexibel, wobei ich gerne Dalbetschlucht und dann zum Motobahn fahren möchte...


Können wir auch gerne machen. Evtl. könnten wir uns wieder um 10:00Uhr bei den Escheburgern einklinken? Liegt ja quasi auf dem Weg.


----------



## paradox (10. Januar 2014)

? Wer wie wo was ?


----------



## plattsnacker (10. Januar 2014)

Schlammschlacht draußen , Jungs !
Bin eben Gehölz, Geestkante, Pusutredder, Lohe, Mühlenteich gelaufen. Ohne GoreTex-Schuhe geht da gar nix...
Den Nightride gestern zu streichen, war wohl die richtige Entscheidung.


----------



## Marcus-HH (10. Januar 2014)

Dann lass mal dein Gore gleich für Sonnntag an...


----------



## plattsnacker (10. Januar 2014)

Marcus-HH schrieb:


> Dann lass mal dein Gore gleich für Sonnntag an...


Ma kuckn ob ich daaf ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus-HH (10. Januar 2014)

... Bis Sonntag die Schuhe anlassen?


----------



## plattsnacker (10. Januar 2014)

Marcus-HH schrieb:


> ... Bis Sonntag die Schuhe anlassen?


Nee, Sonntach spieln


----------



## Schoberson (10. Januar 2014)

@Chris 
Vorletzte Woche sind wir mit den Escheburgern gefahren. Ist eine ganz symptomatische Truppe. Sie fahren immer Sonntags um 10:00Uhr, würde sich daher anbieten. Nun habe ich gesehen, dass wir bereits zu fünft sind und dann denke ich wird es schon fast wieder zu viel an Radlern wenn wir dort noch anschließen würden.

@Chrischan 
Du sollst doch auch nicht durchs Gelände LAUFEN. Auf dem Rad wären die Füße trocken geblieben 

Bis Sonntag, soll ja einigermaßen gutes Wetter werden.


----------



## Bulldogge65 (11. Januar 2014)

Moin,
ich würde mich gerne Sonntag mit meinem "Dicken" anschließen. Da ich aus Aumühle komme, würde ich euch dann entgegenfahren, bräuchte daher eure genaue Startzeit und Route......

Gruß,
Dietmar


----------



## Schoberson (11. Januar 2014)

Bulldogge65 schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich würde mich gerne Sonntag mit meinem "Dicken" anschließen. Da ich aus Aumühle komme, würde ich euch dann entgegenfahren, bräuchte daher eure genaue Startzeit und Route......
> 
> Gruß,
> Dietmar


Moin Dietmar,

die endgültige  Route wird in der Regel erst am Startpunkt festgelegt. Die grobe Richtung der morgigen Tour wäre zudem genau in die entgegengestzte Richtung von Aumühle. Daher wäre es super wenn Du nach Wentorf zum Startpunkt kommen könntest. 

Falls Du es nicht schaffen solltest, melde Dich hier noch mal und wir werden schon eine Lösung finden.

Bis morgen, Andree


----------



## Bulldogge65 (11. Januar 2014)

Hallo Andree,
dann komme ich lieber ein anderes Mal mit! Ich bin a) noch nicht so Ortskundig hier in der Gegend, b) auch noch nicht so fit, ca. 16km An-und Abfahrt zusätzlich zur Tour auf dem Fatty zu absolvieren. Mein MTB ist im Moment noch nicht Einsatzbereit.
Dann "übe" ich morgen im Sachsenwald und Geesthang noch ein wenig!

Aber danke und viel Spaß morgen!

Gruß,
Dietmar


----------



## paradox (11. Januar 2014)

Alter dat stürmt wie die Sau hier, ...

Ich glaube wir brauchen morgen die Regenklamotten!


----------



## Mestro (11. Januar 2014)

Soll morgen nicht regnen, aber Schlammschlacht wirds trotzdem ...


----------



## Marcus-HH (11. Januar 2014)

Und wie schützt mich die Regenklamotte vor Sturm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (12. Januar 2014)

Bulldogge65 schrieb:


> Hallo Andree,
> dann komme ich lieber ein anderes Mal mit! Ich bin a) noch nicht so Ortskundig hier in der Gegend, b) auch noch nicht so fit, ca. 16km An-und Abfahrt zusätzlich zur Tour auf dem Fatty zu absolvieren. Mein MTB ist im Moment noch nicht Einsatzbereit.
> Dann "übe" ich morgen im Sachsenwald und Geesthang noch ein wenig!
> 
> ...


Moinsen Dietmar,

bislang haben wir noch keinen im Wald zurück gelassen, mach Dir bloß über mangelnde Fitness keine Sorgen. Würde mich freuen, wenn Du bald mal dabei wärst und dann wirst Du auch recht schnell hier die Gegend kennenlernen.

Bis dann, Andree

@Sonntagsfahrer 
Wenn die Trails doch zu schlammig sind, laufen wir einfach beim Bergedorfer Crosslauf mit


----------



## Schoberson (12. Januar 2014)

Moin Sonntagsfahrer,
es war eine ziemlich cooleTour heute! Hat mir gut gefallen. 
So, nochmal zum Betriebsausflug in die Habes. Bei mir würde es am 26.01. ganz gut passen. Wie sieht es bei Euch aus?


----------



## Schoberson (14. Januar 2014)

Moinsen,

ich bin am Donnerstag schon etwas früher abfahrbereit und würde den Termin auf 18:30 Uhr vor verlegen. Wenn jemand mitfahren möchte es aber erst später schafft, würde ich Rücksicht nehmen und wie geplant erst um 20:00 Uhr starten. 
Am 23.01. bin ich verhindert und kann den Nightride nicht organisieren. 

Munter bleiben,  Andree


----------



## gnss (14. Januar 2014)

18:30 wäre ich dabei.


----------



## L-Man-Horscht (14. Januar 2014)

Ich dannauch.


----------



## Schoberson (14. Januar 2014)

Termin ist auf 18:30Uhr vorverlegt. Start ist wie gehabt in Reinbek.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mestro (14. Januar 2014)

Kann leider nicht vor 20:00


----------



## Schoberson (14. Januar 2014)

Mestro schrieb:


> Kann leider nicht vor 20:00




Schade, aber der Termin stand seit einigen Tagen im LMB und es lagen keine Anmeldungen vor.


----------



## Mestro (14. Januar 2014)

Kein Problem, selbst 20:00 wäre bei mir äußerst knapp geworden.


----------



## plattsnacker (15. Januar 2014)

Mestro schrieb:


> Kein Problem, selbst 20:00 wäre bei mir äußerst knapp geworden.


Dann fahren wir um 20:05 Uhr für's WP-Teamergebnis, falls es nicht fies regnet...
Ich stelle mal einen Termin zu der späteren Stunde rein:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14533


Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## Mestro (15. Januar 2014)




----------



## plattsnacker (15. Januar 2014)

Am Wochenende findet mit Start am Bergedorfer Gehölz eine *"Eltern-Kind-MTB-Session"* für kleine und GROßE MTB's ab 20" statt.

Schwerpunkte:   Erhöhung der Fahrsicherheit auf Waldwegen und Gewöhnung an's MTB + Kettenschaltung.

Treffpunkt wahrscheinlich am Luisengymnasium ( Hamburg, Reinbeker Weg ). Startzeit noch offen. Einigermaßen angenehmes Wetter vorausgesetzt...

Bei Interesse gern hier antworten oder PN.

Wenn Termin fix, folgt LMB-Eintrag, zwecks Anmeldung.


Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## Schoberson (15. Januar 2014)

Hey Chrischan,

Coole Sache. Hast Du schom eine ungefähre Termimvorstellung? Wenns passt sind wir dabei.


----------



## L-Man-Horscht (15. Januar 2014)

Muss leider für morgen absagen! Viel Spaß Euch!


----------



## plattsnacker (16. Januar 2014)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Hey Chrischan,
> 
> Coole Sache. Hast Du schom eine ungefähre Termimvorstellung? Wenns passt sind wir dabei.



Hi Andree,

bei uns bisher Tag und Zeit noch offen. Hängt vom Wetter ab, und auch von Micha+Familie ( Escheburg ).


Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## plattsnacker (16. Januar 2014)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Hi Andree,
> 
> bei uns bisher Tag und Zeit noch offen. Hängt vom Wetter ab ( bisher Samstag trocken und wärmer als Sonntag ), und auch von Micha+Familie ( Escheburg ).
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (16. Januar 2014)

@ Nightrider (Früh- und Spätschicht)
Sind heute Abend noch alle dabei oder hadert noch wer? Wetter wird wahrscheinlich nicht besser und kurzfristige Absagen sind zwecks Abendplanung immer Mist. 
P.S. Ich würde auch bei Sauwetter fahren. 

@Chrischan
o.k. Ich behalte das Forum mal fest im Blick.


----------



## gnss (16. Januar 2014)

Wenn Wasser von oben fällt gehe ich nicht vor die Tür.


----------



## Mestro (16. Januar 2014)

Also ich bin raus heute (Spät - Nightride), hab erstmal genug von den Moorpackungen. 
Bei der Führung macht sich auch schon langsam Unbehagen breit, da die Waschmaschine schon fast im Dauerbetrieb läuft ...


----------



## plattsnacker (16. Januar 2014)

Mestro schrieb:


> Also ich bin raus heute (Spät - Nightride), hab erstmal genug von den Moorpackungen.
> Bei der Führung macht sich auch schon langsam Unbehagen breit, da die Waschmaschine schon fast im Dauerbetrieb läuft ...


Ich wasche immer heimlich morgens um 4 mit Zeitvorwahl :-D


----------



## paradox (18. Januar 2014)

Hi Guys, 

Ich werde morgen keinen Guido machen können. Ich bin krank. 

Also wer morgen fahren möchte muss es selber organisieren. 
Nächste Woche bin ich wieder am Start. 

Happy Trails.

Chris


----------



## Mestro (19. Januar 2014)

N abend, 
Hab gestern Nachmittag noch spontan einen kleinen Ausflug zum Großen Hahnheider Berg (100 m) im NSG Hahnheide bei Trittau gemacht. (ca.22 km von Glinde entfernt)
Müssen wir auch noch mal in Angriff nehmen ...
War doch angenehm überrascht! Hatte büschn was von HaBe.



Blick vom Aussichtsturm auf dem Hahnheider Berg

Schönen Sonntag noch

Gruß
Micha


----------



## plattsnacker (20. Januar 2014)

Mestro schrieb:


> N abend,
> Hab gestern Nachmittag noch spontan einen kleinen Ausflug zum Großen Hahnheider Berg (100 m) im NSG Hahnheide bei Trittau gemacht. (ca.22 km von Glinde entfernt)
> Müssen wir auch noch mal in Angriff nehmen ...
> War doch angenehm überrascht! Hatte büschn was von HaBe.Anhang anzeigen 268495
> ...



Hi Micha,

das Ziel hatte ich mir auch für 2014 zurechtgelegt.
Kannst mir ja mal dier Route zukommen lassen, falls nicht schon über FB geschehen...  ;-)

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## Schoberson (20. Januar 2014)

Micha:Würde auch gerne mitkommen. Ich habe das Gebiet auch schon lange auf dem Wunschzettel.

Chris: Gute Besserung.

Gruß, Andree


----------



## Mestro (20. Januar 2014)

NSG Hahnheide
http://www.komoot.de/tour/2203988?

@ Chris  : Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (20. Januar 2014)

Wenn man schonmal da ist würde sich gleich noch der Mönchsteichtrail empfehlen, der Trail mitten durch die Grander Tannen, Oher Tannen.

Fährt die Facebookgruppe irgendwann diese Woche im Osten?


----------



## Schoberson (20. Januar 2014)

Tach Sonntagsfahrer,

wie schon besprochen, möchte ich für Sonntag einen Ausritt in den Harburger Bergen organisieren.
Abfahrt an der Kärntner Hütte am Sonntag um 9:30 Uhr. Dauer ca. 2,5 bis 3 Stunden.
Ich habe Platz für zwei weitere Leute im Auto. Wer bei mir mitfahren möchte, möchte sich bitte rechzeitig melden.
Termin Stelle ich noch ins LMB.

Rein hauen, Andree


----------



## Schoberson (20. Januar 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14643

Termin ist serviert


----------



## Mestro (20. Januar 2014)

Moin Andree,
also ich würde das Mitnahmeangebot gerne annehmen! 

reingehaun


----------



## Schoberson (21. Januar 2014)

Meo schrieb:


> Moin Andree,
> also ich würde das Mitnahmeangebot gerne annehmen!
> 
> reingehaun


Platz ist reserviert


----------



## Mestro (21. Januar 2014)

Super ...danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (21. Januar 2014)

Schei55e maaaaaaaaaaaaan, ich bin immer noch voll krank und bin bis dato auch nicht fit! what the fu*K


----------



## plattsnacker (21. Januar 2014)

paradox schrieb:


> Schei55e maaaaaaaaaaaaan, ich bin immer noch voll krank und bin bis dato auch nicht fit! what the fu*K


Das' normal mit Zwergen zuhause. Wart' mal, wenn erst die Virenverteilung im Kindergarten anrollt... ;-)
"...in unserer Einrichtung ist heute Scharlach kostenlos im Angebot" usw. usw.

Gute Besserung und viel Geduld
Chrischan


----------



## plattsnacker (21. Januar 2014)

gnss schrieb:


> Wenn man schonmal da ist würde sich gleich noch der Mönchsteichtrail empfehlen, der Trail mitten durch die Grander Tannen, Oher Tannen.
> 
> Fährt die Facebookgruppe irgendwann diese Woche im Osten?




Hi Martin,

im Fressebuch habe ich diesbez. nix entdecken können...

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## rockrideer (21. Januar 2014)

Hallo Andree,
Ich würde das Mitfahrangebot auch  sehr gerne annehmen !
Wenn dies noch möglich ist.


----------



## Schoberson (21. Januar 2014)

rockrideer schrieb:


> Hallo Andree,
> Ich würde das Mitfahrangebot auch  sehr gerne annehmen !
> Wenn dies noch möglich ist.


Na logen, geht klar. 

@Chris
Fix gesund werden, dann wirds mit den Habes am WE was. Wenn nicht dann wiederholen wir den Betriebsausflug


----------



## Schoberson (21. Januar 2014)

Nabend,

ich überlege am Sonntag erst etwas später zu starten. So gegen 10:30Uhr. 
Passt das allen Sonntagsfahrern? 

Gruß vom Schoberson


----------



## Mestro (21. Januar 2014)

Von mir aus gerne, kann ich Sa ein  mehr trinken ...


----------



## Schoberson (22. Januar 2014)

Abfahrzeit ist revidiert.
Jetzt neu: Sonntag um 10:30 an der Kärntner Hütte.


----------



## paradox (22. Januar 2014)

Moin Moin Jungs, ich liege immer noch flach und bin definitiv nicht bis dato fit... Mache gerade Wartezimmersurfing...  :-(


----------



## Schoberson (23. Januar 2014)

Guten Tach,

kurze Info zum Abfahrtsplan am Sonntag.

Treffpunkt in Bergedorf um 9:45 Uhr an der Bergedorfer Mühle (Chrysanderstr. 52A), natürlich nur die Leute die bei mir mitfahren wollen. Der "Rest", falls es ihn überhaupt gibt, ist dann um 10:30 Uhr an der Kärntner Hütte. Diejenigen, die mitwollen, aber kein Auto haben, sollten sich zügig entscheiden, damit ich zur Not noch etwas organisieren kann.

Laut Wettervorhersage soll das Wetter richtig geil werden. Zwar kalt, aber Sonnenschein und leichte Schneedecke. Warmen Schlüpper anziehen und dann wird es eine feine Tour werden. 

Stay sick, stay hard and get evil...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (23. Januar 2014)

Moin Jungs,

für alle mit Rennblut in den Adern oder die am 14. April nicht bereits windsurfen ;-)

-->   http://www.igaswendland.de/2014/AusMTB40km14.pdf

http://www.igaswendland.de/anmeldung/get_ver.php?PHPSESSID=d84avf8djmf26gj7tqv70ivo54


Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## plattsnacker (23. Januar 2014)

Heute ist Nightride Jungs und Deerns !

Findet ihr eure lange Unterbüx nicht, oder warum hat sich bisher nur Micha angemeldet ?

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14533





Bis nachher. Der Boden ist auch nicht mehr so matschig 
Chrischan


----------



## Mestro (23. Januar 2014)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> für alle mit Rennblut in den Adern oder die am 14. April nicht bereits windsurfen ;-)
> 
> ...


Da wäre ich nicht abgeneigt, vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand ...


----------



## plattsnacker (23. Januar 2014)

Mestro schrieb:


> Da wäre ich nicht abgeneigt, vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand ...


Es soll aktuell laut FB nur noch Restplätze geben. Also schnell anmelden !

Training startet heute um 20 Uhr ;-)


----------



## Schoberson (23. Januar 2014)

Hätte schon Bock heute Abend, aber leider habe ich familiäre Pflichten 
Viel Spaß Euch.


----------



## plattsnacker (23. Januar 2014)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Hätte schon Bock heute Abend, aber leider habe ich familiäre Pflichten
> Viel Spaß Euch.


Sei froh, du musst nicht in die Kälte...
Micha und ich polieren noch ein wenig den Winterpokal  ;-)


----------



## Mestro (24. Januar 2014)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Es soll aktuell laut FB nur noch Restplätze geben. Also schnell anmelden !



Erledigt


----------



## Schoberson (25. Januar 2014)

Moin Jungs,

ich überlege ob wir die Tour in die Habes verschieben sollen. Es werden mit Sicherheit gefühle -20C werden und nach kurzer Zeit wird es dann mit den feuchten Klamotten richtig kalt werden.
Wie gesagt, bin mir im Moment nicht sicher ob es sich lohnt dort hinzufahren. 
Wie ist eure Meinung?


----------



## Mestro (25. Januar 2014)

bin auch skeptisch, am DO beim NR war es auch schon leicht frisch bei nur -4°C, Wind und Schnee .... wollte eigentlich auch schon heute ein ründchen drehen, aber beim blick aufs Thermometer heute morgen (-11,6°C) hab ich doch die couch vorgezogen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (25. Januar 2014)

O.K. Denke ich auch.
Somit sage ich dir Tour für morgen ab!!!!!


----------



## paradox (25. Januar 2014)

Hätte mich gewundert wenn ihr morgen bei der Kälte gefahren wärt! 
Somit verpasse ich nichts. 
Auch gut! 
So denn, grüße von der Couch mit Schnotterseuche...


----------



## Schoberson (28. Januar 2014)

Ist jemand am Donnerstag beim Nightride am Start?


----------



## plattsnacker (28. Januar 2014)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Ist jemand am Donnerstag beim Nightride am Start?


Bei mir kommt nie was dazwischen 

Hab mal den Termin erstellt. Bitte anmelden...

Gruß

Chrischan


----------



## Schoberson (28. Januar 2014)

Topp. Bin dabei.


----------



## Mestro (28. Januar 2014)

jo, ich wohl auch ... da könn wir uns aber warm anziehen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (29. Januar 2014)

Moin !

Hab' doch tatsächlich unsere IG "Sachsenwaldpioniere" nach dem Umbau von mtb-news wiedergefunden:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/g/sachsenwaldpioniere.350/

Gruß

Chrischan


----------



## paradox (29. Januar 2014)

Wie lange hast du gesucht?


----------



## plattsnacker (29. Januar 2014)

paradox schrieb:


> Wie lange hast du gesucht?


8 Wochen


----------



## Schoberson (30. Januar 2014)

Ich fand es war heute eine richtig feine Runde. Super zu fahren, kalte klare Luft, noch leicht verschneit und schick an der Bille lang.

... aber eine Frage stellt sich mir. Wer hat mit seinem Fattirebike dicke Spuren in den Schnee gedrückt?


----------



## Bulldogge65 (31. Januar 2014)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Ich fand es war heute eine richtig feine Runde. Super zu fahren, kalte klare Luft, noch leicht verschneit und schick an der Bille lang.
> 
> ... aber eine Frage stellt sich mir. Wer hat mit seinem Fattirebike dicke Spuren in den Schnee gedrückt?



Das war ich gestern, am frühen Nachmittag! 
Geht super mit den dicken Reifen über die festgefrorenen Spurrillen!


----------



## gnss (31. Januar 2014)

Nein das war ich am späten Nachmittag! 
Ich habe versucht möglichst auf frischem, unberührten Schnee zu fahren. 
Das nächste mal bitte Fährtenfotos machen.


----------



## Schoberson (31. Januar 2014)

....und wer von euch hat sich verfahren? 
oder waren noch mehr unterwegs


----------



## Bulldogge65 (31. Januar 2014)

Verfahren habe ich mich jedenfalls nicht. Ich war u.a. an der Bille von der Aumühle Richtung Witzhave, bis zur ersten Brücke unterwegs, habe diese gequert und bin dann über die Felder Richtung Ohe.......

@gnss: wo findest du jetzt noch unberührten Schnee?  Ich war heute im Sachsenwald unterwegs, selbst abseits von Mensch, Hund und Bikern haben die Waldtiere schon die letzten weißen Flächen "entjungfert".


----------



## gnss (31. Januar 2014)

Ich war fast bis zur Autobahn und wieder zurück, ist dahinter immer noch Holzfällung?
Unberührten Schnee gibt es leider nur wenig links und rechts vom Weg.


----------



## Bulldogge65 (31. Januar 2014)

Hinter der A24 war ich seit dem Permafrost nicht mehr, daher bin ich nicht auf dem aktuellsten Stand!
Vielleicht sollten wir mal zusammen breite Spuren legen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (1. Februar 2014)

Zur nächsten Eiszeit oder wenn es wieder trocken ist gern, erstmal kommt das dicke Gerät ganz nach hinten und das Schlammrad nach vorn.


----------



## gnss (5. Februar 2014)

Am Sonntag ist Endspurt-CTF in Aumühle, die führt in die Hahnheide: http://www.endspurt-hamburg.de/EndspurtCTF201402


----------



## Bulldogge65 (5. Februar 2014)

Habe mich für die 50ziger Runde angemeldet und werde mit dem "Dicken" anrollen! 

Gruß,
Dietmar


----------



## Schoberson (6. Februar 2014)

Martin, vielen Dank für die Info. 
Hätte auch mal wieder Bock auf eine CTF, obwohl es diesmal ja eine OCTF ist, schafe es zeitlich leider nicht. 
Wenn mal wieder etwas ansteht, gerne wieder hier posten. 
Viel Spaß Euch, Andree


----------



## gnss (6. Februar 2014)

Am Samstag ist darauf ist eine in Harburg.


----------



## Malteeee1990 (6. Februar 2014)

Moin Moin,

ich bin durch einen bekannten auf eure Gruppe aufmerksam geworden. Er hat mir gesagt das es im sachsenwald eine Gruppe gibt, die sich in der woche trifft um gemeinsam etwas mit dem MTB zu unternehmen. Ich hab euch schon über eure Hompage eine Nachricht geschrieben aber noch keine antwort bekommen..... :-( ich wollte nur wissen wann und wo ihr euch immer trefft um gemeinsam in die touren zu starten?

MfG


----------



## plattsnacker (6. Februar 2014)

Hi Malte,

sorry, die Mailadresse unserer Homepage wird aktuell scheinbar nicht abgefragt. ( @Olli:  bitte ggf. Weiterleitung einrichten z.B. an meine Adresse )

Du findest unsere (ziemlich regelmäßig stattfindenden Termine ) immer unter Reinbeker oder Bergedorfer Postleitzahl ( 21465, 21029 etc.) im Bereich "Fahrgemeinschaften" ( http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/ ).

Eigentlich findet immer Donnerstag um 20 Uhr der wöchentliche "Nightride" mit Start am S-Bahnhof Reinbek statt ( Sophienstr. 7).

Darüber hinaus hat sich ein Termin am Sonntag vormittag ( meist 9 Uhr ) etabliert, der aber auch mal ausfällt ( weil der Guide die Wartungsanleitung für sein Immunsystem verlegt hat  ). Bisher findet die Kommunikation dazu meist über unseren WhatsApp-Chatroom statt. Wenn du möchtest, sende mir deine Handynummer als PN und ich füge dich hinzu.

Du darfst aber selbst auch gern hier im Thread zu anderen Zeiten Touren anbieten. Wenn nötig, findest du unter uns dann auch einen Guide...


Bis demnächst

Chrischan


----------



## plattsnacker (6. Februar 2014)

Den heutiger Nightride kann ich leider nicht anbieten. Soweit mir bekannt, hat Andree auch keine Zeit.
Wer gemeinschaftlich fahren will, müsste die Tour selbst organisieren bzw. einen LMB-Termin erstellen.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Schoberson (6. Februar 2014)

Hallo Malte,

ich kann meinen Vorredner nur beipflichten. Ab und zu hier hinein schauen oder wenn du Bock hast zufahren, es hier ankündigen. In der Regel findest Du immer ein paar Mitfahrer. Besser wird es erst wenn alle aus dem Winterschlaf erwachen und sich wieder auf dass bike schwingen. Aktuell ist hier wirklich wenig los. 

@ Nightrider
Bei mir wird es heute Abend nur einen kurzen Nightrun geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Malteeee1990 (6. Februar 2014)

@Schoberson was heißt denn nur ein kurzer Nightride?? 

@plattsnacker ich hab dir eine Nachricht geschrieben.


----------



## Schoberson (6. Februar 2014)

Hallo Malte,

werde heute lediglich meine Laufschläppchen anziehen und deswegen gibt es bei mir nur einen Nightrun und nicht -ride.


----------



## paradox (7. Februar 2014)

Good Morning in the Morning, ;-) 

Am Sonntag den 16.Februar mache ich endlich wieder einen Sunday Good Morning Ride. 
Termin stelle ich die Tage bereit. 
Die Bedienungsanleitung war echt doof auf chinesisch zu lesen. :-( 

So denn, Happy Trails 

Chris


----------



## Mestro (9. Februar 2014)

Bulldogge65 schrieb:


> Habe mich für die 50ziger Runde angemeldet und werde mit dem "Dicken" anrollen!
> 
> Gruß,
> Dietmar


Wie war's?


----------



## Bulldogge65 (9. Februar 2014)

Mestro schrieb:


> Wie war's?



Super! Wetter hat mitgespielt, Wind hielt sich in Grenzen, der Boden war, bis auf wenige Schlammpassagen wie gemacht für mein Fatty! Und Top Orga, danke an die Endspurtler!


----------



## Schoberson (10. Februar 2014)

Moin auch,

der Nigthride für Donnerstag 20:00Uhr ist online.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (10. Februar 2014)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Moin auch,
> 
> der Nigthride für Donnerstag 20:00Uhr ist online.



Bin leider diese Woche erneut nicht dabei... Nichts als Termine ;-(


----------



## Schoberson (10. Februar 2014)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Bin leider diese Woche erneut nicht dabei... Nichts als Termine ;-(


...das gefällt mir nicht.
Gibt es dafür eigentlich auch ein Icon?


----------



## Nthss220 (10. Februar 2014)

Hi
hab mich gerade für den Nightride Donnerstag angemeldet.
Ich hatte auch schon mal ne Mail an die Adresse auf der Homepage geschrieben.
Ist ja aber auch egal ich freu mich drauf mal mitzufahren


----------



## Schoberson (11. Februar 2014)

Vergiss die Homepage. Sie wird leider nicht gepflegt und ist damit eher hinderlich als nützlich.
Wir sehen uns am Donnerstag, würde mich auch über weitere Mitfahrer freuen.

Bis dann, Andree


----------



## MangoHenry (11. Februar 2014)

Wenn meine Lampen nach einem Monat dann auch mal ankommen würden bin ich Donnerstag auch am Start.


----------



## Schoberson (11. Februar 2014)

Moin Henry,

ich habe noch eine Ersatzlampe. Wenn du willst, bringe ich sie mit.


----------



## Bulldogge65 (12. Februar 2014)

Habe mich gerade zum Nightride am Do angemeldet! Freue mich aufs Kennenlernen!

Gruß,
Dietmar


----------



## Nthss220 (12. Februar 2014)

Meine größte Sorge ist das mein Akku vorzeitig schlapp macht.
Laut Hersteller 3 Stunden aber das ist eine aus China...
...habt ihr schon Erfahrungen mit Akkus von da?


----------



## plattsnacker (12. Februar 2014)

Nthss220 schrieb:


> Meine größte Sorge ist das mein Akku vorzeitig schlapp macht.
> Laut Hersteller 3 Stunden aber das ist eine aus China...
> ...habt ihr schon Erfahrungen mit Akkus von da?



Moin !
Wir fahren auch überwiegend mit den China-Krachern...
Wenn du, wo möglich, die Dimmstufe wählst, und nur in schwierigen Streckenabschnitten die volle Leistung abrufst, sollte es kein Problem sein.
Hast du den 4400mAh-Akku ?  Der reicht bei uns bei Benutzung wie beschrieben aus. 

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## Nthss220 (12. Februar 2014)

Ja genau den habe ich, dann muss ich mir ja keine Gedanken machen.
Ich hatte schon überlegt mir einen anderen Akku kaufen.

Gruß Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (12. Februar 2014)

Nthss220 schrieb:


> Ja genau den habe ich, dann muss ich mir ja keine Gedanken machen.
> Ich hatte schon überlegt mir einen anderen Akku kaufen.
> 
> Gruß Nils


Wenn dir Nightride gefällt, hol' dir zum Herbst eine zweite Lampe für den Helm. 2-3 Jahre hält der Akku, so hast du immer mindestens einen "frischen" . Dann achte drauf, dass es einer >6000mAh ist.  ;-)


----------



## Nthss220 (12. Februar 2014)

Witzig das du das mit der Zweiten ansprichst mein Nachbar hatte schon die Idee eine Links und eine Rechts am Helm für Hardcore Beleuchtung


----------



## Schoberson (12. Februar 2014)

@Nthss220 
Ich habe zur Not noch zwei Ersatzakkus im Gepäck. Es sollte am Donnerstag schon nichts schief gehen. 

@Dietmar 
Coole Sache! Fähst Du mit dicken Bemmen?


----------



## Bulldogge65 (12. Februar 2014)

Schoberson schrieb:


> @Nthss220
> Ich habe zur Not noch zwei Ersatzakkus im Gepäck. Es sollte am Donnerstag schon nichts schief gehen.
> 
> @Dietmar
> Coole Sache! Fähst Du mit dicken Bemmen?


----------



## Bulldogge65 (12. Februar 2014)

Ja, ich habe im Moment nur das Fatty zum fahren! Es fehlt nur der Schnee!


----------



## Bulldogge65 (13. Februar 2014)

Aufgrund des angekündigten, kräftigen Regens und meiner leichten Erkältung werde ich einem Abend vor dem Ofen vorziehen und meine Premiere bei euch leider verschieben!

Gruß,
Dietmar


----------



## Nthss220 (13. Februar 2014)

Dietmar hat recht, da kommt was runter.
Ich würde vorschlagen das Ganze um einen Tag auf Freitag zu verschieben.

Gruß Nils


----------



## Mestro (13. Februar 2014)

Im Termin http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14667 ganz unten kann man sich wieder abmelden ... Ich überlege auch noch , Andree was meinst du?


----------



## Schoberson (13. Februar 2014)

Oh ja, die Vorhersage ist nicht schön. Freitag schaffe ich nicht, wenn ihr die Tour verschieben wollt ist das o.k. 
War gerade mit den Kindern drei Stunden schwimmen und habe jetzt nicht den großartigen Drang. Wenn jemand fahren will bin ich dabei, wenn nicht ist es auch nicht schlimm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nthss220 (13. Februar 2014)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Oh ja, die Vorhersage ist nicht schön. Freitag schaffe ich nicht, wenn ihr die Tour verschieben wollt ist das o.k.
> War gerade mit den Kindern drei Stunden schwimmen und habe jetzt nicht den großartigen Drang. Wenn jemand fahren will bin ich dabei, wenn nicht ist es auch nicht schlimm.


Schau dir mal den Wetterfilm an, dass sieht nach Regen ab 20 Uhr aus.


----------



## MangoHenry (13. Februar 2014)

Hey Jungs bin gerade in Bergedorf und es ist nix von Regen zu sehen  Warm ist es auch also los, ihr seid doch nicht aus Zucker!


----------



## Schoberson (13. Februar 2014)

Henry, lass uns fahren. Wir bleiben in der Nähe und können die Tour immer sehr schnell abkürzen.


----------



## Nthss220 (13. Februar 2014)

Ok also dann bin ich auch dabei (y)


----------



## Mestro (13. Februar 2014)

Sorry, aber ich klink mich aus, abgesehen vom angesagten Regen klingelt mein Wecker morgen früh um 0400 
Den fahrenden viel Spaß!


----------



## Nthss220 (13. Februar 2014)

Bei mir hat's gerade angefangen zu nieseln, seid mir nicht böse aber ich fahr dann bei besserem Wetter mit 

Morgen soll es übrigens nicht regnen vielleicht ist das ja für jemanden eine Option.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bulldogge65 (13. Februar 2014)

Morgen habe ich leider Spätdienst. So werde ich dann erst wieder am Sonnabend, bei vorausgesagten 12 Grad plus und Sonnenschein fahren!


----------



## plattsnacker (14. Februar 2014)

Moin !  Plane heute eine kurze, knackige Mittagsrunde mit Start in Reinbek ( Schatzkammer / Wendehammer ) um 12 Uhr.
Wer Lust hat, meldet sich einfach hier an.

Gruß

Chrischan


----------



## Schoberson (14. Februar 2014)

@henry 
es war gestern eine ziemlich coole, kurze und knackige Runde. Hat echt Spaß gemacht. 

@nightrider 
Nächste Woche schaffe ich es wahrscheinlich nicht. Wäre gut wenn jemand anderes die Planung übernehmen würde.


----------



## paradox (14. Februar 2014)

Termin für Sonntag Good Morning Ride steht. Bitte Anmelden!!!

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14238


----------



## Schoberson (14. Februar 2014)

Dabei


----------



## Bulldogge65 (15. Februar 2014)

Ist das direkt am Kreisel Hamburger str./ Berliner Landstrasse?


----------



## Schoberson (15. Februar 2014)

Bulldogge65 schrieb:


> Ist das direkt am Kreisel Hamburger str./ Berliner Landstrasse?


Jo, da trifft sich die Frühridegang.


----------



## paradox (18. Februar 2014)

LMB: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14238

Huch ich bin ja der 5000 Post hier, ... hihhihihihihihihii


----------



## plattsnacker (25. Februar 2014)

Post 5001:


Nightride am Donnerstag !  Bitte anmelden 


Gruß

Christian


----------



## paradox (25. Februar 2014)

Antwort : 5001 auf
Post : 5002

SONNTAGS IST'S GEILER  

Sunday Good Morning Ride LMB 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14238


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (28. Februar 2014)

Moin Jungs,

"kurz, aber knackig" fasst die gestrige Tour wohl am besten zusammen.
Hier die Daten:

 
570 Hm auf 21 km sind doch ordentlich...

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## Nthss220 (1. März 2014)

ich hätte gedacht das es mehr war...


----------



## plattsnacker (3. März 2014)

Moin Jungs,

"lang und knackig" fasst den "Sunday Good Morning Ride" wohl am besten zusammen:

Bei mir waren's 48,4 km / 830 Hm / 13er Schnitt / 3:37 Fahrzeit

 

Die Anzahl der "Aussteiger" hat IMO aber gezeigt, dass das Tempo teilweise wohl doch ein bißchen zu hoch war, um jedem Mitfahrer Spaß haben zu lassen.
Auch ich war ehrlich gesagt am Limit..., trotzdem hoffe ich, bald mal wieder sonntags Zeit zu haben, um dabei zu sein. 

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## Schoberson (3. März 2014)

Tach auch, bei mir entscheidet es sich erst am Donnerstag gegen 19:00 Uhr ob ich es pünktlich zum Nightride schaffe. wäre cool wenn jemand die Organisation übernehmen würde.


----------



## Schoberson (3. März 2014)

Tach auch, bei mir entscheidet es sich erst am Donnerstag gegen 19:00 Uhr ob ich es pünktlich zum Nightride schaffe. wäre cool wenn jemand die Organisation übernehmen würde.


----------



## plattsnacker (4. März 2014)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Tach auch, bei mir entscheidet es sich erst am Donnerstag gegen 19:00 Uhr ob ich es pünktlich zum Nightride schaffe. wäre cool wenn jemand die Organisation übernehmen würde.



Ist hiermit erledigt.

Mitfahrer melden sich bitte hier an.


Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## paradox (4. März 2014)

Sunday Good Morning Ride:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14238

Startzeit vorverschoben! Start ab sofort um 8.00h (in Worten: ACHT UHR)

Freue mich auf Anmeldungen und denkt daran, der frühe Vogel...


----------



## Schoberson (5. März 2014)

Tipp Topp Chrischan, 
vielen Dank. 

@Chris 
Die Startzeit im LMB ist noch mit 9:00 Uhr angegeben.


----------



## paradox (5. März 2014)

@Schoberson bei mir ist sie mit acht uhr drin! schei5 umstellen, nix funzt mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (5. März 2014)

paradox schrieb:


> @Schoberson bei mir ist sie mit acht uhr drin! schei5 umstellen, nix funzt mehr!


Oh ja, mit der neuen mobilen Ansicht ist glaube ich kaum jemand zufrieden.


----------



## Mestro (9. März 2014)

Habe die Bilder von heute in unsere Dropbox geladen. Ordner Sunday good morning ride 2014

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Schoberson (10. März 2014)

Termin für den Nightride am Donnerstag ist online! 

Geht Sonntag bei den Frühridern was?


----------



## Nthss220 (10. März 2014)

Was haltet ihr davon im LMB statt ä, ö, ü, ae, oe, ue zu verwenden?
Ich glaube das würde die Lesbarkeit verbessern.


----------



## Schoberson (10. März 2014)

Gute Idee.


----------



## Mestro (10. März 2014)

http://s381021234.website-start.de/24-stunden-mtb-rennen/

Wie wäre es mit einem Team Sachsenwaldpioniere?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (10. März 2014)

Link geht nicht Micha, ...

LMB für Sonntag findet Ihr hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14238


----------



## Mestro (10. März 2014)

paradox schrieb:


> Link geht nicht Micha, ...



mmm, bei mir geht er, hab aber nochmal geändert ... http://s381021234.website-start.de/24-stunden-mtb-rennen/


----------



## Schoberson (11. März 2014)

Hey Micha,

ich hätte auf jeden Fall Bock. Wenn es sich mit dem geplanten Bikeurlaub in den Alpen nicht überschneidet, bin ich dabei. Das sollte sich aber die nächsten Tage entscheiden.
Allerdings, nur als mindestens Vierer-Team und ohne Anspruch auf eine Topplatzierungen oder bist Du sehr ambitioniert und willlst vorne mitfahren? 

Das wird bestimmt ein Erlebnis und es wäre echt cool, wenn sich noch ein paar Leute finden würden.


----------



## Mestro (11. März 2014)

Hey Andree, 

ja würde mich freuen! 
Wollte auch nur "dabei" sein, die vorderen Plätze überlasse ich den Trainierten!
Vielleicht finden sich ja noch ein paar Leute!?
Also mit Gewalt als zweier Team,  muß ich auch nicht haben.

Gruß
Micha

(Der NR am Do fällt für mich wohl leider aus, liege im Bett mit Magen Darm. Seht euch vor, die Seuche geht wohl gerade um!)


----------



## Schoberson (11. März 2014)

Bin gespannt, ob sich noch weitere "Bekloppte" finden. 

Wünsche dir eine gute Besserung.


----------



## paradox (11. März 2014)

oh, gute besserung,

ich gebe dir mal bekann ob ich dabei wäre...
auch bei mir nur just4fun


----------



## paradox (11. März 2014)

Micha bist du dann die Lady?, es muss mind ein frau beim 4 dabei sein... wenn ich das richtig deute und lese...


----------



## Mestro (11. März 2014)

Oh, hab ich wohl übersehen. Ein WLS-Rad hätte ich ja schon ...
Vielleicht fährt ja Annika aus der FB Gruppe mit und man könnte da was arrangieren. Ich glaube gelesen zu haben, dass sie im letzten Jahr dabei war.

Danke für die Genesungswünsche!


----------



## Inkasso84 (11. März 2014)

Hi, ich bin Harry 30j. komme aus Bergedorf und habe zufälligerweise eure Tour auf Runtastic vom 02.03.2014 gesehen und möchte diese am WE nach/abfahren. Wollte diese Gelegenheit mal nutzen und fragen wie diese Tour war und ob Ihr noch aktiv zusammen als Sachsenwaldpioniere radelt? Ich suche aktive Touren/Cross Fahrer aus der Umgebung zum zusammen biken und austaschen. Ich hab zwar nur ein Radon Crossrad (siehe profil) aber härteren Offroad würde ichsehr gern bzw. soweit mit meinem Bike möglich mitmachen.

Auf Anfrage auch gern mehr infos ;-)


----------



## Gaudi (11. März 2014)

Hallo,
bin einer Teilnahme am 24-Stunden-Rennen nicht abgeneigt - mal was neues.
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mestro (12. März 2014)

paradox schrieb:


> Micha bist du dann die Lady?, es muss mind ein frau beim 4 dabei sein... wenn ich das richtig deute und lese...


4er Teams m/w ODER mixed mit mind. 1 Lady


----------



## Schoberson (13. März 2014)

Inkasso84 schrieb:


> Hi, ich bin Harry 30j. komme aus Bergedorf und habe zufälligerweise eure Tour auf Runtastic vom 02.03.2014 gesehen und möchte diese am WE nach/abfahren. Wollte diese Gelegenheit mal nutzen und fragen wie diese Tour war und ob Ihr noch aktiv zusammen als Sachsenwaldpioniere radelt? Ich suche aktive Touren/Cross Fahrer aus der Umgebung zum zusammen biken und austaschen. Ich hab zwar nur ein Radon Crossrad (siehe profil) aber härteren Offroad würde ichsehr gern bzw. soweit mit meinem Bike möglich mitmachen.
> 
> Auf Anfrage auch gern mehr infos ;-)



Moin Harry,

wir fahren das ganze Jahr über. Natürlich sind die Aktivitäten in den Wintermonaten deutlich geringer, aber so langsam gibt es ein Erwachen und die Anzahl an Fahrern und Touren wird allmählich mehr. Du bist herzlich eingeladen und kannst Dich bei unseren Touren einklinken. In der Regel starten wir am Donnerstagabend in Reinbek ab 20:00Uhr und Sonntags in Wentorf um 8:00 Uhr. Termine findest Du in Rubrik Fahrgemeinschaften. 
Bei neuen Teilnehmern nehmen wir immer Rücksicht auf Kondition, Fahrtechnik etc. und planen die Touren entsprechend. Wenn wir fahren, nehmen wir lieber den schmalen wurzeligen Trail, als den breiten Wanderweg im Wald. Ob Dein Rad dafür geeignet ist, kann ich nicht wirklich beurteilen, am besten einfach anmelden oder hier im Forum kundtun, wenn Du fahren willst. Meistens finden sich doch die ein oder anderen Biker. 

Rock on, Andree


----------



## Inkasso84 (14. März 2014)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Moin Harry,
> wir fahren das ganze Jahr über. Natürlich sind die Aktivitäten in den Wintermonaten deutlich geringer, aber so langsam gibt es ein Erwachen und die Anzahl an Fahrern und Touren wird allmählich mehr. Du bist herzlich eingeladen und kannst Dich bei unseren Touren einklinken. In der Regel starten wir am Donnerstagabend in Reinbek ab 20:00Uhr und Sonntags in Wentorf um 8:00 Uhr. Termine findest Du in Rubrik Fahrgemeinschaften.
> Bei neuen Teilnehmern nehmen wir immer Rücksicht auf Kondition, Fahrtechnik etc. und planen die Touren entsprechend. Wenn wir fahren, nehmen wir lieber den schmalen wurzeligen Trail, als den breiten Wanderweg im Wald. Ob Dein Rad dafür geeignet ist, kann ich nicht wirklich beurteilen, am besten einfach anmelden oder hier im Forum kundtun, wenn Du fahren willst. Meistens finden sich doch die ein oder anderen Biker.
> Rock on, Andree



Moin schoberson,

der Termin am Sonntag sagt mir ja richtig zu, nur habe ich seit gestern am Donnerstag eine bisher noch kleine Erkältung und muss den Verlauf dieser abwarten. Weiter habe ich eben gesehen das es wohl regnen soll und im Matsch hätte ich wohl auf Grund meines Rades mehr Schwierigkeiten.

Zu meiner Kondition, meine tägliche strecke zur Arbeit beträgt 15x2KM also 30 KM 5 Tage die Woche. Meine letzte Tour am letzten Samstag betrug um die 90KM war aber nur einr flachlandstrecke an der Elbe entlang welche auch nur 120 Höhenmetern aufwies. Ich würde vorschlagen das, wenn wir zusammen fahren wir erstmal euren "schmalen wurzeligen Trail" nehemn, denn das will ich ja auch fahren lernen.

Mein großer Nachteil werden wohl meine mindere Federung 63mm und meine Reifen sein, da diese nur 35mm breit sind, aber wenn mir das Gelände so zusagt dann kaufe ich mir noch einen 2 satzt für Trail, denn ich glaube bei mir gehen auch mäntel bis 2Zoll/50mm auf die Felge bzw. passen in den Rahmen.

Edit: wo finde ich diese genannten "Fahrgemeinschaften" hier oder auf eurer Homepage?


----------



## Schoberson (14. März 2014)

Inkasso84 schrieb:


> Moin schoberson,
> 
> der Termin am Sonntag sagt mir ja richtig zu, nur habe ich seit gestern am Donnerstag eine bisher noch kleine Erkältung und muss den Verlauf dieser abwarten. Weiter habe ich eben gesehen das es wohl regnen soll und im Matsch hätte ich wohl auf Grund meines Rades mehr Schwierigkeiten.
> 
> ...



Wenn Du angeschlagen bist, dann solltest Du besser pausieren. Gestern sind wir ca. 30km mit knapp 600hm gefahren und dabei geht es dann  knackig zur Sache. Die kleinen Hügel werden schon zügig hoch gefahren und da kann auch mal schnell der Puls den Bereich der Grundlagenausdauer überschreiten, um es mal vorsichtig auszudrücken. Gerade wenn Du eher ausdauernd fährst, ist es eine gewaltige Umstellung... aber im welligen Gelände rumzubolzen fetzt richtig!!!

Gut, irgendwann will man doch ein anderes Bike haben und das leider jedes Jahr  Fahre erst mit dem Bike was Du hast und wenn es Dir gefällt, bekommst Du genügend Vorschläge von uns, was für eins Du dir kaufen solltest. 

Hier findest Du die Rubrik der Fahrgemeinschaften...
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/


----------



## Inkasso84 (15. März 2014)

Leider bin ich noch Krank :-((( I will doch auch "im welligen Gelände rumbolzen"!

Hoffentlich fährt nächstes WE wieder jemand, dann werd ich wohl wieder fit sein.


----------



## paradox (15. März 2014)

Gute Besserung, dass nächste mal dann.


----------



## Schoberson (16. März 2014)

Moin moin,

bin am Donnerstag sehr wahrscheinlich beruflich unterwegens und kann den Nightride wieder nicht organisieren. Wenn jemand Lust hat,  darf er, sie, es gerne übernehmen. 

Munter bleiben, Andree


----------



## Tommessen (17. März 2014)

Nabernd die Herren, nächsten Monat will ich für zwei Tage ins Sauerland.Einen Tag in Willingen und ein Winterberg ;-) Es soll vom Ostermontag 21 auf den 22 passieren. Henry hat auch großes Interesse, aber da ich von Münster aus hin fahre passt datt nich. Und es gibt doch bestimmt noch Interessenten oder !!!


----------



## Schoberson (17. März 2014)

Am Karfreitag wäre ich dabei. Ostersonntag und -montag goes it not und so. Könntest Du denn auch am Karfreitag, dann goes it


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tommessen (18. März 2014)

Leider nich Andree,hab die Woche nach Ostern Urlaub und besuchen gleichzeitig den Schwiegervattern


----------



## Schoberson (18. März 2014)

Oh menno...
Dann bin ich halt das nächste Mal dabei. Ich möchte dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder öfter "auswärts" fahren.


----------



## Nthss220 (22. März 2014)

Benutzt jemand von euch eigentlich Strava?


----------



## paradox (22. März 2014)

Ja ich. Funzt sehr gut


----------



## Inkasso84 (24. März 2014)

hab jetzt eine Grippe und ne Mittelohrentzündung (fast) hinter mir und hoffe diese Woche, spätestens am Sonntag, endlich mal mitfahren zu können.


----------



## paradox (24. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 

Diesen Sonntag findet kein von mir organisierter  Sunday Good Morning Ride statt. 
Max wenn Andree oder Chrischan einen machen. 
Bitte die unterschiedlichen Abfahrtsorte beachten. 
Ich bin ab dem ersten April WE wieder am Start. 
Ich werde auch ab Mai wieder regelmäßig einen Tuesday Afterwork Ride nachen. 
Nähere Infos demnächst. 

So denn bis die Tage. 

Wer alles eine Lezyne Pumpe braucht Bitte bei mir melden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (25. März 2014)

Moin Sonntagsfahrer,

die Planung für den sonntäglichen Frühride kann ich nicht übernehmen. Es wird aber auch keiner von den üblichen "Terminreinstellern" etwas dagegen haben, wenn dies andere Mitfahrer übernehmen würden.  

@Inkasso: Gute Besserung. Irgendwann klappt es auch mit einer gemeinsamen Tour.

@paradox: Sind die Ringe eigentlich aus Alu oder Carbon? Denk ans Gewicht, jedes Gramm zählt!!! Viel Glück


----------



## Inkasso84 (25. März 2014)

Ich hoffe einfach das egal wer eine tour am SA oder So macht. Beim night ride am DO benötige ich woll ne großflächige Vorderbeleuchtung oder? ich habe nur eine Owleye brilliant Street mit 50 Lux, reicht die?


----------



## paradox (25. März 2014)

@Schoberson die Ringe werden erst im Mitte Mai getauscht, von dem her... Bleibt noch Zeit.

@Inkasso84 Ich denke 50Lux werden sehr wenig werden. Es ist zwas schon länger hell draußen, aber eben noch nicht lang genug.


----------



## Inkasso84 (25. März 2014)

Kann mir jemand eine LED-Helmlampe empfehlen? Einen Easyacc 10000mAH lithium ionen Akku habe ich bereits mit 2 USB anschlüssen


----------



## Schoberson (25. März 2014)

Inkasso84 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand eine LED-Helmlampe empfehlen? Einen Easyacc 10000mAH lithium ionen Akku habe ich bereits mit 2 USB anschlüssen



Ich bin leider ein Elektrolegastheniker und kann Dir nicht sagen welcher Lampe zum Akku passt, aber bei Amazon o.ä. Verbrecherversender gibt es einigermaßen gescheite Funzeln für ein paar Euros. 

So etwas z.B. http://www.amazon.de/Fahrradlampe-O...52815&sr=8-3&keywords=1000+lumen+fahrradlampe
Falls der Link mit der Funzel nicht funzt, folgende Begriffe eingeben: [1000Lumen  Fahrradlampe] und dann hast Du eine relativ große Auswahl. 

Wichtig ist nur, dass sie über amazon versendet werden, sonst kann es zu Problemen mit dem Zoll führen.


----------



## Inkasso84 (25. März 2014)

Danke dir schoberson,

habe aber mal grad nachgeschaut und folgende Lampe mit 1200lumen, Stirnband + Lenkerhalterung für 16,99€ gefunden die auch noch von meinem Akkuhersteler EASYACC ist und somit mein 10000mAH Akku betrieben werden kann. 4,5sterne bei 43 Bewertungen. ich glaube die probiere ich aus oder gibt es einwende?

Link amaz
http://www.amazon.de/EasyAcc®-Fahrrad-Kopflampe-Beleuchtung-Lumens/dp/B00J4N7RTG/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## Schoberson (25. März 2014)

Nö, keine Einwände. Ist doch ein super Preis und wenn sie Lampe nix taugt, stürzt es einen auch nicht in den finanziellen Ruin.


----------



## Schoberson (27. März 2014)

Teure Tour heute abend. Kaum fährt spacetime mal wieder mit, wird Material geschreddert. Tztztz. Rahmenbruch, neue Kurbel Schrott...


----------



## paradox (27. März 2014)

Was ???
Wer hat Rahmenbruch? Wer hat welche Kurbel gehimmelt?


----------



## Spacetime (28. März 2014)

Alles wieder gut bei mir, Trick 17 mit der Kurbel. Mink hat es bereits gerichtet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (28. März 2014)

Am 27.03.2014 gegen 20:30Uhr ist eine in diesem Forum bisher unbekannte Person, in dem Forstgebiet Reinbek - Krähenwald, abseits der offiziellen Wanderwege, mit einem Geländefahrrad, einen unbefestigten, schmalen und zugleich steilen Pfad mit hoher Geschwindigkeit entlang gefahren. Am untern Bereich des Pfades berührte plötzlich ein Ast den Arm des Fahrers. Diese unverhoffte Attacke des Astes verwirrte den Fahrer und zwang ihn zu einer leichten Kursänderung. Ca. 10 Meter weiter entlang des Pfades sprang dann ein weiterer Baum direkt in die Fahrtrichtung des Fahrers und verursachte damit eine frontalen Zusammenstoß beider Unfallparteien. Das Geländefahrrad brach bei dem Aufprall auseinander. Glücklicherweise ist beiden Bäumen, bis auf leichte Schürfwunden an der Rinde nichts passiert. 

Hoffe Du hast den Crash einigermaßen überstanden und das der Hersteller sich bei der Kostenübernahme gütlich zeigt.


----------



## Schoberson (28. März 2014)

Achso, nächsten Donnerstag kann ich  den Nightride leider nicht organisieren. Wer will, darf übernehmen. 

*Nochmal "Achso". Wie sieht es am Montagabend mit einer Abschlusstour zum Ende des Winterpokals aus? *


----------



## shbiker (30. März 2014)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Achso, nächsten Donnerstag kann ich  den Nightride leider nicht organisieren. Wer will, darf übernehmen.
> 
> *Nochmal "Achso". Wie sieht es am Montagabend mit einer Abschlusstour zum Ende des Winterpokals aus? *



Moin Andree,

nach dem Winterpokal ist doch vor dem Winterpokal!? Die Resonanz scheint ja nicht all zu groß, ich  hätte morgen aber Zeit und vor allem Lust auf eine kleine Tour. Treff in Bergedorf?

Gruß

Jörg


----------



## Schoberson (30. März 2014)

Ähm, der Winterpokal endet ja heute. Danke für den diskreten Hinweis 
Ab wann hättest Du denn Zeit? Ich wäre bereits um 18:00Uhr startklar. Ist zwar sehr früh, wir könnten dann aber ohne Licht fahren! Später wäre natürlich auch kein Problem.
Start in HH am Luisengymnasium.


----------



## shbiker (31. März 2014)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Ähm, der Winterpokal endet ja heute. Danke für den diskreten Hinweis
> Ab wann hättest Du denn Zeit? Ich wäre bereits um 18:00Uhr startklar. Ist zwar sehr früh, wir könnten dann aber ohne Licht fahren! Später wäre natürlich auch kein Problem.
> Start in HH am Luisengymnasium.



18:00 am Luisengymnasium wäre für mich ok.


----------



## Schoberson (31. März 2014)

Tipp Topp Jörg, dann bis später. Wir sollten aber eine Notfalllampe im Gepäck haben, falls wir uns im Wald verirren sollten oder dummerweise ein Rahmen bricht oder wie auch immer....

Bei dem schönen Wetter hätte ich Lust geschmeidig am Geesthang entlang zu cruisen.


----------



## shbiker (31. März 2014)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Tipp Topp Jörg, dann bis später. Wir sollten aber eine Notfalllampe im Gepäck haben, falls wir uns im Wald verirren sollten oder dummerweise ein Rahmen bricht oder wie auch immer....
> 
> Bei dem schönen Wetter hätte ich Lust geschmeidig am Geesthang entlang zu cruisen.



geht klar, bis später (mit Notlicht und heilem Rahmen )


----------



## Schoberson (31. März 2014)

Es haben sich heute doch noch vier Biker zur entspannten Sommertour gefunden. 
Hat mir sehr gut gefallen und werde es sicher öfter machen.


----------



## Inkasso84 (1. April 2014)

Moinsen,

so leute am Donnerstag -Night-ride werde ich euch nun endlich mal begleiten. Ich hoffe auf gute wetterlage und gute laune. Wie gut meine neue zusatzbeleuchtung für 16,99€ ist könnt ihr dann ja auch gleich mal selber sehen.

Ich muss nur darauf achten nicht mich oder mein Rad zu verletzen, da ich am Freitag nach der Arbeit mit diesem genannten Bike ca. 90Km nach Unterlüss-Celle fahren will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bunnahabhain (4. April 2014)

Gestern hat es mein Schaltauge erwischt. 
Nochmals vielen an meine Mitfahrer, für die Unterstüzung im dunklen Wald und auf dem Rückweg Richtung Heimat. 
Nachschub ist glücklicherweise lieferbar und ist bereits (+1x Ersatz ) geordert.


----------



## Inkasso84 (4. April 2014)

Das freut mich zu hören, denn somit hat dein schaltwerk und kette nichts abbekommen. Wir haben die Fahrt noch (beendet), wurden dann aber nur 30KM. Hat mir echt spaß gemacht und habe viele neue abschnitte kennen lernen dürfen, vielen dank nochmal.


----------



## gnss (4. April 2014)

Kann jemand am Sonntach bitte einen Pedalschlüssel mit ins Auto werfen? Hab meinen im falschen gelassen.


----------



## Schoberson (5. April 2014)

gnss schrieb:


> Kann jemand am Sonntach bitte einen Pedalschlüssel mit ins Auto werfen? Hab meinen im falschen gelassen.


Geht klar, bringe ich mit. Denke wir sind gegen 10:00 in St. Andreasberg.
Wie ist denn das Wetter, bzw. die Wege im Harz?


----------



## paradox (5. April 2014)

Räusper:

Für alle hier gebliebenen...: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14763


----------



## gnss (5. April 2014)

Wetter war heute warm und trocken, Trails ebenfalls.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mestro (5. April 2014)

Will keiner mit uns spielen ...



paradox schrieb:


> Räusper:
> 
> Für alle hier gebliebenen...: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14763


----------



## paradox (5. April 2014)

scheinbar nicht, wir sind doch so handzahm...


----------



## Schoberson (5. April 2014)

Das liegt nur daran, dass ihr erst so spät mit Spielen anfangt


----------



## Marcus-HH (5. April 2014)

Bald wieder. Falls ihr mich dann noch lasst.


----------



## Schoberson (7. April 2014)

Moinsen,

wir waren gestern mit ein paar Leuten im Bikepark St. Andreasberg MSB-X Trail. Der Park ist ideal für Bikepark - Anfänger oder Schi55er, wie ich es bin. Leute die sich etwas mehr zutrauen, können natürlich auch deutlich schneller die Trails runter brettern und sich ordentlich ablegen. Die Drops sind ausreichend früh und gut ersichtlich ausgeschildert und im zweifelsfall umfahrbar. Ideal sind auch die Rampen am Trail 4 und 5. Man kann dort mit einer flachen Rampe beginnen und sich langsam steigern. Die weiterführenden Trails sind Geschmacksache. Sie haben noch einen naturbelassenen Charakter und die Anlieger sind nicht perfekt gebaut (nett ausgedrückt), bzw. nicht vorhanden (ehrlich ausgedrückt). Ich fand sie trotzdem ziemlich cool, weil technisch etwas schwieriger, andere hingegen fanden es doof. Geschmackssache halt. Die 800Meter Holzelemente sorgen nur bei hoher Geschwindigkeit für einen Adrenalinkick, sie sind für Anfänger ausgelegt. Sprich keine Monsterdrops in 10 Meter Höhe, aber auch nicht so harmlos, dass es doch einige geschafft haben von den North-Shores runter zu fallen oder vorbei zu springen  
Ich fand die familiäre Atmosphäre und die unaufgeregten Biker äußerst angenehm. Wie ich finde, ein idealer Familienbikepark und werde mit Sicherheit nochmal mit meinen Kinners hinfahren. Die HC - DH Fraktion ist hier nicht richtig aufgehoben, aber dafür ist der Park auch nicht gemacht. 

Munter bleiben...


----------



## Marcus-HH (7. April 2014)

Danke für die Beschreibung. Wenn du den Familienausflug planst sag doch mal Bescheid.


----------



## Schoberson (7. April 2014)

Hey Markus, dass mache ich auf jeden Fall. Meine Jungs würden am liebsten jetzt schon hin und wenn ich ehrlich bin, ich auch


----------



## Inkasso84 (8. April 2014)

Hi,

wo ihr hier von bikeparks redet kennt jemand diesen in/nahe Hahnenklee auf dem Bocksberg http://www.boardnbikes.de/ . Ich kenne jemand der dort eine FerienWohnung besitzt und würde gern wissen ob dieser BIKEPARK gut ist. Es gibt dort einen verleih und einen Fahrradlift.

Eckdaten des Parks:

Downhill 1100 m
RaceTrack 1900 m
Freeride 1750 m
Singletrail schwer / mittel 500 m
Singletrail mittel / leicht 1250 m
Northshore 500 m
zur Zeit 4x bzw. Biker Cross 150 m
… und ein Übungsparcour 130 m zum warm werden


----------



## Marcus-HH (8. April 2014)

Ob die Ferienwohnung gut ist, wird man von hier schlecht beurteilen können


----------



## Inkasso84 (8. April 2014)

Meine natürlich den BIKEPARK.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spacetime (8. April 2014)

Boardnbikes ist der Fahrradladen an der Liftstation in Hahnenklee. Der Park ist ganz ok, aber der Lift ist nicht so toll. 
Wird aber gerade ein neuer gebaut und lt. Betreiber im Frühsommer in betrieb genommen.


----------



## Schoberson (8. April 2014)

Wer sich auch ohne Park aufs Bike setzt, hat am Donnerstag beim Nigthride wieder die Möglichkeit dazu. 
Den Termin dafür habe ich im LMB in Schönschrift hinterlegt.


----------



## Schoberson (14. April 2014)

Bin am Donnerstag verhindert und kann den Nightride nicht organisieren. 

Wer will, darf gerne übernehmen.


----------



## mxsilver (16. April 2014)

Moin, 

Ich würde morgen eine Runde drehen.. Allerdings gerne schon früher. 
Jemand Lust?


----------



## shbiker (16. April 2014)

mxsilver schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Ich würde morgen eine Runde drehen.. Allerdings gerne schon früher.
> Jemand Lust?



Ich hatte auch schon an 19:00 Uhr gedacht. Dann haben wir noch etwas mehr Sonne.


----------



## mxsilver (16. April 2014)

Ich könnte auch locker schon um 18 Uhr los... Noch mehr Sonne


----------



## shbiker (16. April 2014)

Moinsen,

ich habe jetzt einfach einmal einen Termin ins LMB "gepflanzt" 
Achtung! Startzeit 18:00 Uhr. Sonnecreme nicht vegessen 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14793

Wir sehen uns

Jörg


----------



## Schoberson (23. April 2014)

Tach auch, 

hat jemand morgen Lust auf eine konkrete mtb-Runde? 
Ich wäre morgen bereits um 18:30 startklar. Später starten ist natürlich auch kein Problem.
Bei Interesse bitte melden.

Immer schön elastisch bleiben, Andree


----------



## Mestro (23. April 2014)

Ich wäre nicht abgeneigt, allerdings kann ich nicht vor 20:00.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (23. April 2014)

Mestro schrieb:


> Ich wäre nicht abgeneigt, allerdings kann ich nicht vor 20:00.


Tipp Topp,

werde morgen noch einen Termin ins LMB einbauen. Uhrzeit und Startpunkt wie immer


----------



## Schoberson (24. April 2014)

Sooo, und nun noch ganz offiziell der Termin für heute Abend.  

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14807

P.S. Ich habe heute Bock auf Ballern... könnte evtl. heute Abend etwas schneller werden, aber dafür sind wir dann auch früher fertsch


----------



## Mestro (24. April 2014)

Gerne ...


----------



## Schoberson (28. April 2014)

Maaahlzeit,

bin am Donnerstag nicht zugegen und kann den NR nicht organisieren, aber wer will darf gerne übernehmen. 

Werde heute Abend noch ne kurze, schnelle Runde durchs Gehölz schroten. Kann zwar noch keine genaue Uhrzeit sagen, denke aber gegen 18:00 Uhr.


----------



## paradox (3. Mai 2014)

LMB für morgen steht


----------



## Schoberson (6. Mai 2014)

Tach, 

ist jemand am Donnerstag beim Nightride dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mestro (7. Mai 2014)

Wenn's nicht gerade wie aus Kübeln schüttet, jupp dabei ...


----------



## Reinki (7. Mai 2014)

Ich kaufe mir erst am Samstag ein MTB und bin bestimmt zukünftig mal dabei


----------



## Schoberson (7. Mai 2014)

Ähm, ich habe leider ein wichtiges Datum bei meiner gestrigen Frage zum Nightride nicht berücksichtigt und damit ich nicht zu hören bekomme: "Nee, fahre ruhig mountainbike, ist schon o.k.", ziehe ich meine Frage zurück und stelle sie erneut allerdings mit einem anderen Datum:

___

Tach,

ist jemand am Freitag oder Samstag beim (Night)ride dabei? Abfahrt gegen 19:00Uhr.


----------



## Mestro (7. Mai 2014)

Jupp, auch da wenns Wetter passt, soll ja nicht so doll sein, viel nass von oben...


----------



## Marcus-HH (7. Mai 2014)

Andree, is schon ok, fahr du nur schön MTB und hab Spass.... 
Dieses We bin so ganz woanders. Aber die kommenden We's fände ich die Freitag und oder Samstag Abende recht interessant...
Gruß, Marcus


----------



## rockriderSH (7. Mai 2014)

New Homepage Update http://www.sachsenwaldpioniere.de


----------



## MangoHenry (8. Mai 2014)

Wäre Samstag gerne beim NR dabei


----------



## Schoberson (8. Mai 2014)

Wer Bock auf mtb hat, darf gerne mitkommen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14830

Tour findet auch bei Regen oder Weltuntergang statt. 

@markus: Irgendwie sind meine Wochenenden immer mit irgendwelchen Temrinen vollgestopft, würde mich aber trotzdem freuen mit Dir und dem "Sachsenwaldteam" durch die Wälder im Osten zu cruisen. Irgendwann kriegen wir das auch mal wieder auf die Reihe. 

@rockriderSH: Sollten evtl. noch einen Link hier zum Forum auf die Homepage basteln. Vielen Dank fürs Update.


----------



## shbiker (8. Mai 2014)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> New Homepage Update http://www.sachsenwaldpioniere.de




Super gelungen.
Dann sehen wir uns hoffentlich bald auf dem Trail für neue Fotos!?


----------



## paradox (8. Mai 2014)

Schön geworden.
Wäre cool wenn du den "Sunday Good Morning Ride" auch mit reinnehmen könntest.
Dieser findet fast immer statt. LMB steht übrigens wieder zur Anmeldung bereit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (9. Mai 2014)

MangoHenry schrieb:


> Wäre Samstag gerne beim NR dabei


Ich habe Deinen Eintrag gerade erst gesehen. Abfahrt ist bereits heute. Vielleicht schaffst Du es ja trotzdem.


----------



## MangoHenry (9. Mai 2014)

Könnte Heute erst 20:15 Uhr am Lui sein


----------



## plattsnacker (9. Mai 2014)

rockriderSH schrieb:


> New Homepage Update http://www.sachsenwaldpioniere.de


Hi Olli,

vielen Dank für Deine Mühe !   

Gruß

Chrischan


----------



## Schoberson (9. Mai 2014)

MangoHenry schrieb:


> Könnte Heute erst 20:15 Uhr am Lui sein


Schade 

Wer ist eigentlich der unbekannte Mitfahrer heute abend? Eine Anmeldung ohne Namen. 
Mysteriös, mysteriös...


----------



## Schoberson (9. Mai 2014)

Bin erst ab 19:30 startklar. 
Mister X bitte geänderte Abfahrzeit beachten!!!!


----------



## Schoberson (9. Mai 2014)

Letzter Eintrag für heute. 

TOUR IST WEGEN DES GEWITTERS ABGESAGT. 

P.S.: Ich gehe bei der Anmeldung von einem Softwarefehler aus. Bei dem Wetter geht kaum jemand freiwillig vor die Tür.


----------



## Schoberson (11. Mai 2014)

Coole AM-Tour heute morgen. 

@ framekiller frank
Habe gerade erfahren, dass es dich doch heftiger erwischt hat. Gute Besserung und baldige Genesung.


----------



## Tommessen (15. Mai 2014)

Soo,hier och noch mal:Sonntach moin 1000 Kärntner Hütte


----------



## plattsnacker (16. Mai 2014)

http://mobil.abendblatt.de/region/s...eteiligung-an-der-Aktion-Stadtradeln-auf.html

*Die Stadt Reinbek beteiligt sich am bundesweiten Wettbewerb Stadtradeln. Es geht darum, dass die Bürger mit dem Fahrrad unterwegs sind und möglichst viele Kilometer für ihre Kommune sammeln.*

Reinbek. Die Stadt Reinbek beteiligt sich am deutschlandweiten Wettbewerb Stadtradeln. *Jeder kann vom 24. Mai bis 13. Juni mitmachen und beruflich sowie privat durchs Radfahren Kilometer für seine Kommune sammeln.* Schulen, Vereine und Firmen können ebenfalls mitradeln. Zudem wird der Stadtradler-Star in Reinbek gesucht. Wer sein Auto drei Wochen lang stehen lässt und auf das Fahrrad umsteigt, kann diese Auszeichnung und Sachpreise gewinnen. Anmeldungen zum Stadtradeln sind bei Sigrun Richter unter Telefon 040/72 75 03 03 möglich.

Die Stadt ruft zeitgleich Jugendliche zwischen zwölf und 18 Jahren auf, bei der Aktion "FahrRad! Fürs Klima auf Tour" mitzumachen. Sie sollen auf das Elterntaxi verzichten und eher das Fahrrad nutzen. Informationen gibt es unter www.klima-tour.de.

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mestro (16. Mai 2014)

Also es steht ja wohl außer Frage, wer der Stadtradler-Star in Reinbek wird ...
Ich kenne da jemanden, der räumt immer alles ab ...


----------



## MangoHenry (16. Mai 2014)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/35642

Neues Video von mir online - lasst einen Stern da!


----------



## plattsnacker (21. Mai 2014)

Für entsprechend ausgestattete und spontane Leude:

Heute *SUPen* (Stand-up-paddeln) auf der Alster.

Start ca. 16:30 Uhr direkt vorm US-Konsulat. (Alsterufer 20)

Bisher sind wir 5 Fahrer. Dauer ca. 2,5 Stunden / 10 km


Wird bei Interesse gern wiederholt...

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## mxsilver (22. Mai 2014)

Moin,

Schön wars... 

Chrischan, stellst Du nicht unsere Runde von gestern hier rein ???


----------



## Mestro (22. Mai 2014)

Bin raus heute Abend, hab keine Böcke bei 30° ... Der Tag heute hat mir gereicht!


----------



## plattsnacker (26. Mai 2014)

mxsilver schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Schön wars...
> 
> Chrischan, stellst Du nicht unsere Runde von gestern hier rein ???




Hi Seb,

im Anhang unsere SUP-Runde als gezippte GPX-Datei ( 13,7 km / 3:10 Std. ) vom Mittwoch ( Außenalster, Stadtpark, Rondeel, Binnenalster ).

Seesterne konnte man allerdings gestern in der Kieler Förde besser beobachten ;-)


P.S.  Wer nächstes mal mitSUPen möchte, darf sich gern hier oder per PN melden.


Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (26. Mai 2014)

Moin,

ich wollte am Donnerstag den Nigthride auf den Morgen verlegen. Start um 10:00 in Bergedorf Luisengymnasium. Zwei Stundentour am Geesthang in Richtung Heidbergring und wieder elastisch zurück cruisen. Es wird keine verwirrende Hetzjagd von mir werden, gaaaanz entspannt am Geesthang lang. Also, wer Bock hat, bitte melden. 

@ Chrischan: Hab Bock auf SUP. Bin gerne mal wieder dabei.


----------



## paradox (31. Mai 2014)

Moin Mädel, 
Wer Muse hat, am Sonntag, darf sich gerne anmelden:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14763


----------



## Malteeee1990 (31. Mai 2014)

Moin moin, 
Wenn bei mir alles gut geht und ich rechtzeitig aus Dänemark wieder komme würde ich mich morgen anschließen.

MfG


----------



## Schoberson (5. Juni 2014)

@ Nightrider
Ich werde es heute Abend sehr wahrscheinlich nicht schaffen. Wenn ich um zwansch Uhr nicht am Treffpunkt sein sollte, düst bitte ohne mich ab.


----------



## shbiker (5. Juni 2014)

Schoberson schrieb:


> @ Nightrider
> Ich werde es heute Abend sehr wahrscheinlich nicht schaffen. Wenn ich um zwansch Uhr nicht am Treffpunkt sein sollte, düst bitte ohne mich ab.



Ich muss mich dem leider anschließen. Sollte es wieder erwarten anders sein bin ich um 20:00 am Bahnhof

Bis denne

Jörg


----------



## Mestro (5. Juni 2014)

Bin dann auch raus, weil ich alleine Angst habe nachts im Wald


----------



## Schoberson (5. Juni 2014)

Tour ist für heute abgesagt. Ich schaffe es definitiv nicht und die anderen auch nicht


----------



## Schoberson (11. Juni 2014)

Tach,

der Nightride am Donnerstag ist online. Witterungsbedingt würde ich eine gemütliche Billetrailrunde bevorzugen... und falls wir doch Bock auf Ballern haben, dann fahren wir halt woanders 

Hat jemand fürs Wochenende bereits Pläne? Hätte Bock Sonntagvormittag auf die Harburger Berge. Allerdings schon ziemlich früh, bevor es voll wird.


----------



## shbiker (11. Juni 2014)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Tach,
> 
> der Nightride am Donnerstag ist online. Witterungsbedingt würde ich eine gemütliche Billetrailrunde bevorzugen... und falls wir doch Bock auf Ballern haben, dann fahren wir halt woanders
> 
> Hat jemand fürs Wochenende bereits Pläne? Hätte Bock Sonntagvormittag auf die Harburger Berge. Allerdings schon ziemlich früh, bevor es voll wird.



Tach auch,

ich würde am Sonntag sehr früh in die Harburger Berge fahren. Sonntag ist Fahrradsternfahrt, und Harburg wird zeitweise dicht sein. Wenn ihr im Stau steht denkt an mich, ich bin bei der Stauursache dabei.

Wenn nichts dazwischen  kommt bis Donnerstag.

Jörg


----------



## Schoberson (12. Juni 2014)

shbiker schrieb:


> Tach auch,
> 
> ich würde am Sonntag sehr früh in die Harburger Berge fahren. Sonntag ist Fahrradsternfahrt, und Harburg wird zeitweise dicht sein. Wenn ihr im Stau steht denkt an mich, ich bin bei der Stauursache dabei.
> 
> ...


Moin Jörg,

vielen Dank für die Info. Ich habe mir "Eure" Route angeschaut und wir werden uns nicht in die Quere kommen und falls doch, haben wir ja einen Schuldigen den wir anpöbeln können

Geplante Abfahrt KH ist bis spätestens 10:00Uhr.... Bislang gibt es für Sonntag aber noch kein festen Zusagen, lediglich ein paar, wie sagt man so schön: Absichtserklärungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcZ78 (12. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Name ist Marc und ich komme aus der Nähe von Dortmund, bin begeisterter Mountainbiker und vom 23.06. bis zum 11.07. beruflich in Hamburg. Gern würde ich unter der Woche ein paar Touren mit Euch fahren, sofern denn welche zustande kommen, am WE darf ich nach Hause  Ich würdem ich also freuen, von Euch zu hören.

VG

Marc


----------



## gnss (12. Juni 2014)

ich gebe hiermit eine absichtserklärung für sonntach 1000 ab.


----------



## Spezies8472 (12. Juni 2014)

Hallo Marc, neben dem Sachsenwald gibt es gibt ja auch noch
die Harburger Berge   Ich habe bald ein paar Tage frei,
dann melde ich mich, falls Du noch im Norden weilst !
Grüße
Martin


----------



## Mestro (12. Juni 2014)

gnss schrieb:


> ich gebe hiermit eine absichtserklärung für sonntach 1000 ab.


dito


----------



## plattsnacker (13. Juni 2014)

gnss schrieb:


> ich gebe hiermit eine absichtserklärung für sonntach 1000 ab.[/QUOTE





MarcZ78 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> mein Name ist Marc und ich komme aus der Nähe von Dortmund, bin begeisterter Mountainbiker und vom 23.06. bis zum 11.07. beruflich in Hamburg. Gern würde ich unter der Woche ein paar Touren mit Euch fahren, sofern denn welche zustande kommen, am WE darf ich nach Hause  Ich würdem ich also freuen, von Euch zu hören.
> 
> ...



Moin Marc,

(fast) immer donnerstags 20 Uhr startet am S-Bahnhof Reinbek der "Nightride der Sachsenwaldpioniere". Wir sind meist so 4-6 Fahrer.
Näheres dazu findest du in LMB/Fahrgemeinschaften unter PLZ "21465".

Gern können wir auch außer der Reihe eine Tour planen. Melde dich einfach spontan. Im Moment geht es bis ca. 21:30 Uhr auch ohne Licht. 

Falls sich niemand findet, kann ich dir GPX-Dateien senden.

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## Schoberson (13. Juni 2014)

Moin, können alle Beteiligten mit einer Abfahrtzeit von 9:30 Uhr an der KH leben?
Wenn es bis morgen Mittag keine Einwände gibt, ist die Uhrzeit fix. 

@nightrider 
Coole Tour gestern.

@all
Wir hatten gestern beschlossen, uns bald mit Klappspaten und Co. zu bewaffnen und unsere Hometrails zu pimpen, damit sie noch flowiger werden. Allerdings alles im legalen, ungefährlichen Rahmen und das alle anderen Waldbenutzer nicht davon gestört werden!!!! 

Keep on rolling, Andree


----------



## Deichheld (13. Juni 2014)

Moin in die Runde,

ich würde mich gerne Sonntag 09:30 auch anschließen wollen 
(keine Absichtserklärung sondern Zusage) 

Sonnige Grüße und guten Start ins Wochenende ...


----------



## Schoberson (13. Juni 2014)

Deichheld schrieb:


> Moin in die Runde,
> 
> ich würde mich gerne Sonntag 09:30 auch anschließen wollen
> (keine Absichtserklärung sondern Zusage)
> ...


Moinsen,
Du wirst uns an den dicken Bäuchen und Tennissocken erkennen.


----------



## plattsnacker (13. Juni 2014)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> Du wirst uns an den dicken Bäuchen und Tennissocken erkennen.



Hi Andree,

falls unser Guide verpennt , habe ich mir gerade folgende Tour auf's Garmin gezogen:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.59331.html
Keine Sorge, die Hm-Angabe soll nicht ganz stimmen ;-)

Wir sind also für Notfälle gewappnet...  

Chrischan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (13. Juni 2014)

Einwand, 0945 Kompromiss.


----------



## Schoberson (13. Juni 2014)

gnss schrieb:


> Einwand, 0945 Kompromiss.


Guter Kompromiss. Wenn du mitfährst holen wir die 15 min. eh wieder auf ;-).

In unserenm Labrer-Whats-App-Thread lasse ich es bei 9:30Uhr, so haben die notorischen Zuspätkommer (so wie ich), auch ihre akademische Viertelstunde.


----------



## Deichheld (14. Juni 2014)

VERDAMMT
... ich habe keine Tennissocken, ...
darf ich trotzdem mit???


----------



## Schoberson (14. Juni 2014)

O.K., dafür muss aber die Beinhaarlänge mindestens 4 cm betragen ;-)


----------



## Deichheld (15. Juni 2014)

Danke für die lehrreiche Runde ... ich erkenne nun den Grund für ein Fully  ... genießt den Abend!!!


----------



## gnss (15. Juni 2014)

Fully?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (15. Juni 2014)

Danke Martin, die Streckenführung von heute war Bombe. War mal wieder total überrascht was die Habes alles zu bieten haben. 

Chrischan, kannst du bitte noch die gps Daten rumschicken. Ach ja, und vielleicht schon mal einen Blick in den Terminplan für das nächste ToH werfen.

Voll Danke und ein elastisches Restwochenende.


----------



## XR-Kalle (15. Juni 2014)

Hallo  Jungs,
ich bin der Jens aus Trittau... meine Feierabendrunde liegt im Sachsenwald zwischen Trittau und Friedrichsruh, immer an der  schönen Bille lang. 
Die meisten Biker, denen ich begegne,beginnen ihre Tour nicht wie ich aus Richtung Trittau, sonder  irgendwo in Reinbek und Umgebung und fahren die Strecke dann Richtung Grande.
Falls jemand Lust hat, aus meiner "Ecke" zu starten und nicht all zu bummelig fährt , kann er sich gerne bei mir melden... wenn das Wetter mitspielt, versuche ich eigentlich jeden zweiten Tag zu fahren. Ansonsten würde ich mich auch gerne einmal einem Ausflug in die HABE's anschließen. 

Beste Grüße
Jens


----------



## Mestro (15. Juni 2014)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Danke Martin, die Streckenführung von heute war Bombe. War mal wieder total überrascht was die Habes alles zu bieten haben.



Jupp, dem kann ich mich nur anschließen!
War echt ne geile Runde heute, hat Spaß gemacht!
Danke Martin, fürs super guiden, gerne wieder!
Danke auch nochmal @plattsnacker fürs mitnehmen!

Reingehauen


----------



## Mestro (16. Juni 2014)

XR-Kalle schrieb:


> Hallo  Jungs,
> ich bin der Jens aus Trittau... meine Feierabendrunde liegt im Sachsenwald zwischen Trittau und Friedrichsruh, immer an der  schönen Bille lang.
> Die meisten Biker, denen ich begegne,beginnen ihre Tour nicht wie ich aus Richtung Trittau, sonder  irgendwo in Reinbek und Umgebung und fahren die Strecke dann Richtung Grande.
> Falls jemand Lust hat, aus meiner "Ecke" zu starten und nicht all zu bummelig fährt , kann er sich gerne bei mir melden... wenn das Wetter mitspielt, versuche ich eigentlich jeden zweiten Tag zu fahren. Ansonsten würde ich mich auch gerne einmal einem Ausflug in die HABE's anschließen.
> ...


Moin Jens,
der Billetrail ist quasi meine Feierabend-Hausstrecke. Ich komme aus Glinde, steige meist ab der Doktorbrücke ein und fahre dann bis Aumühle und zurück.
Ich entscheide spontan je nach Zeit, Wetter und Laune.
Bin auch gern zügig unterwegs, vielleicht trifft man sich mal. 
Vielleicht auch interessant für dich: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14533

Gruß Micha


----------



## Marcus-HH (16. Juni 2014)

Mestro schrieb:


> Jupp, dem kann ich mich nur anschließen!
> War echt ne geile Runde heute, hat Spaß gemacht!
> Danke Martin, fürs super guiden, gerne wieder!
> Danke auch nochmal @plattsnacker fürs mitnehmen!
> ...



Ich schließ mich gern ebenso, zumindest dem Dank an Martin 

Nächstes Mal dann auch wieder die gesamte Strecke bzw Zeit 

Bis zum nächsten und eine gute Woche


----------



## Schoberson (16. Juni 2014)

@ Nightrider  
Habe mich am Donnerstag zwar angemeldet, wollte aber nur eine kurze Runde drehen. Hätte die Nachtschicht auch Lust auf eine Trail- / Trainingsrunde im Gehölz? 
Danach kann ja noch eine Rekonvaleszenzrunde gestartet werden, allerdings ohne mich, die würde ich dann auf der heimischen Couch vorm Fernseher machen


----------



## Mestro (16. Juni 2014)

Ich nehme was kommt ...


----------



## plattsnacker (16. Juni 2014)

Schoberson schrieb:


> @ Nightrider
> Habe mich am Donnerstag zwar angemeldet, wollte aber nur eine kurze Runde drehen. Hätte die Nachtschicht auch Lust auf eine Trail- / Trainingsrunde im Gehölz?
> Danach kann ja noch eine Rekonvaleszenzrunde gestartet werden, allerdings ohne mich, die würde ich dann auf der heimischen Couch vorm Fernseher machen


Geht klar


----------



## plattsnacker (16. Juni 2014)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Geht klar
> Wann geht denn Fussball los ?


----------



## XR-Kalle (16. Juni 2014)

Mestro schrieb:


> Moin Jens,
> der Billetrail ist quasi meine Feierabend-Hausstrecke. Ich komme aus Glinde, steige meist ab der Doktorbrücke ein und fahre dann bis Aumühle und zurück.
> Ich entscheide spontan je nach Zeit, Wetter und Laune.
> Bin auch gern zügig unterwegs, vielleicht trifft man sich mal.
> ...


Moin Michael, 
sehr schön... alles weitere per PN. 
Leute die aus der Trittauer Ecke kommen, können sich trotzdem gerne bei mir melden... 

Gruß Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (17. Juni 2014)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Danke Martin, die Streckenführung von heute war Bombe. War mal wieder total überrascht was die Habes alles zu bieten haben.
> 
> Chrischan, kannst du bitte noch die gps Daten rumschicken. Ach ja, und vielleicht schon mal einen Blick in den Terminplan für das nächste ToH werfen.
> 
> Voll Danke und ein elastisches Restwochenende.



Hi Jungs,

hier die Daten und der Track zur Sonntagsrunde in den Harburger Bergen:


  

Leider hatte mein Garmin zwischendurch kurze Empfangsprobleme. Ich denke, der Track ist trotzdem brauchbar...


----------



## plattsnacker (17. Juni 2014)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> 
> hier die Daten und der Track zur Sonntagsrunde in den Harburger Bergen:
> 
> ...


----------



## plattsnacker (18. Juni 2014)

Moin zusammen,

ich bin für unseren Sohn auf der Suche nach einem 26er MTB-Rahmen in Größe "S"  ( ca. 15-17 Zoll ).

Zustand ziemlich egal, Hauptsache das Innenlager ist nicht festgegammelt und tauschbar oder noch brauchbar.

Muss auch keine Federgabel oder Disc-Brakes haben. Starrgabel tut's auch. Soll nur als Schulrad herhalten. Sein 24"er wird langsam zu klein.

Desweiteren bin ich dafür auf der Suche nach einem 26" Vorderrad mit intaktem Nabendynamo.


Also einfach mal alles anbieten. Alu, Stahl, Titan, Carbon, alles egal...

P.S.  Ein komplettes Rad tut's auch. 

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## kingfrett (18. Juni 2014)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> ich bin für unseren Sohn auf der Suche nach einem 26er MTB-Rahmen in Größe "S"  ( ca. 15-17 Zoll ).



Ich hät noch n Heli-Bikes (Kinesis) Rahmen in S und schwarz (obs 15" ist weiß ich nicht sicher, könnte auch 14irgendwas sein), taugt für Cantis und Disc. N Uralt-XT-Schaltwerk (afair invers) nebst Umwerfer, passenden Schalthebeln, und irgendwelchen Hayes  hät ich auch noch. Die Teile stammen übrigens von dem Reign von dem Du schon die Kurbel hast 

An fürn Schulbike eigentlich zu schadenen Teilen hät ich ansonsten noch n LRS mit XT-Naben und DTSwiss Felgen. Ach und die seinerzeit angekündigten 2Paar XT-Disk-Brakes stauben hier irgendwo auch noch vor sich hin....


----------



## plattsnacker (19. Juni 2014)

kingfrett schrieb:


> Ich hät noch n Heli-Bikes (Kinesis) Rahmen in S und schwarz (obs 15" ist weiß ich nicht sicher, könnte auch 14irgendwas sein), taugt für Cantis und Disc. N Uralt-XT-Schaltwerk (afair invers) nebst Umwerfer, passenden Schalthebeln, und irgendwelchen Hayes  hät ich auch noch. Die Teile stammen übrigens von dem Reign von dem Du schon die Kurbel hast
> 
> An fürn Schulbike eigentlich zu schadenen Teilen hät ich ansonsten noch n LRS mit XT-Naben und DTSwiss Felgen. Ach und die seinerzeit angekündigten 2Paar XT-Disk-Brakes stauben hier irgendwo auch noch vor sich hin....



Hallo Axel,

ich melde mich nächste Woche mal telefonisch bei dir. Hab noch deine Rufnummer 

Danke erstmal !

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## plattsnacker (24. Juni 2014)

Moin Jungs,

leider kann ich den Nightride diesen Donnerstag doch nicht anbieten. 
Also ggf. bitte selbst LMB-Termin posten...



Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## plattsnacker (27. Juni 2014)

Hi Jungs,

Sonntag 19:30 Uhr außerplanmäßiger Nightride 


Hier anmelden !

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## Schoberson (27. Juni 2014)

Dabei


----------



## huetterei (30. Juni 2014)

Hi Chrischan,
habe mich mal angemeldet.
Fahrt Ihr diesen Donnerstag?

Gerd und ich hätten mal wieder Lust wenn wenn Ihr auch fahrt.

Und Lampen und mein Rad sollten dann auch da sein.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (1. Juli 2014)

huetterei schrieb:


> Hi Chrischan,
> habe mich mal angemeldet.
> Fahrt Ihr diesen Donnerstag?
> 
> ...




Hi Micha,

wenn ihr Licht habt, würde ich gern wieder regulär 20 Uhr starten.

Kann bisher leider erst zu 90 % zusagen, aber Andree und oder andere Jungs werden bestimmt fahren. Auskunft darüber findet ihr hier http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/ oder bei mir per Handy. Ich stelle trotz allem mal den LMB-Termin rein.



Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## plattsnacker (1. Juli 2014)

*Achtung:   Vortrag "Cape Epic" bei Fahrrad Marcks am Donnerstag fällt leider aus !*


----------



## huetterei (1. Juli 2014)

Das müßte gehen. Zumindest sind die Lampen zugesagt und mein Rad hoffentlich auch. Dämpfer soll am Freitag bei Toxologic abgeschickt worden sein. Das müssen die ja wohl schaffen.

Dann gehe ich mal ins lmb.

Micha

PS:
Habe gerade die Tracking nummer der Lampen erhalten.
Danach sind wir beleuchtet 
Wahrscheinlich 7,5 Minuten Licht als hätte es eine Kernfusion gegeben und dann die endlose Dunkelheit. Nur ein kleines Halogenlämpchen macht noch ein schönes warmes Fleckchen auf den dunklen Boden des Sachsenwaldes! *prust*
Hoffen wir mal das sie länger durchhalten.


----------



## huetterei (2. Juli 2014)

So,
Gerd hat auch zugesagt, Rücken ist jetzt so gebogen, dass er Radeln kann.
Ob er auch schon wieder arbeitet keine Ahnung, ist aber auch unwichtig.
Lampen sind da und hell, aber ohne RTFM, Ladegerät mit CE.
Erstmal angemacht und nach 40' Volldampf im Wohnzimmer die Finger verbrannt. Dann war der Akku leer.
Den habe ich dann gleich wieder aufgeladen. Mal sehen wie lange er Donnerstag dann durchhält, werde Ihn hier im Büro vorher nochmal aufladen.

Ist in den 16860 Zellen eigentlich die Ladeelektronik drin oder ist es vorteilhaft mit meinem RICHTIGEN Modellladegerät zu laden.

Hat irgendjemand eine Ahnung?

Hewute Anruf bei BOC und nach dem Rad fragen, schließlich ist schon Mittwoch. *angst*

Gruß
Micha


----------



## huetterei (2. Juli 2014)

Es ist FERTIG!!!!! BOC hat endlich den Dämpfer von Toxoholic wieder bekommen (Gewährleistung), das hat fast 1 Woche gedauert (ist ja eigentlich mitten in der Saison nicht sooo lange) und reaktionsschnell eingebaut. Ergebnis sehe ich nachher.
Ich freu mich ich freu mich... 

Also nachher durch den Tunnel und am Donnerstag Chrischan und alle anderen stehen lassen, ha!

Vielleicht nehmt ihr ja ein wenig Rücksicht auf meine Träume und mein Alter und fahrt nur Kette links statt rechts wie letztes mal!!
Und wenn ich gaaaanz übermütig werde kaufe ich mir vielleicht sogar einen neuen Trinkflaschenhalter!

Gruß vom total durchgeknallten
Micha


----------



## plattsnacker (2. Juli 2014)

Klasse Micha !

Und schön, wie du dich freuen kannst 
Das strahlt gerade hoch bis zum Rothenbaum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ed_Knallt (5. Juli 2014)

Hi Christian, (Hallo alle anderen, bin neu hier)

hab endlich mal geschaft mein Leben auf die Kette zu Kriegen:

1. (gutes) Licht am neuen MTB 
2. Im Forum anmelden
3. Apfelschorle Kaufen (..Gruss an Gerd ;-)

Leider bin ich mit der Zeit ein weng knapp diesen Monat. Will mal versuchen nächsten Donnerstag bei euch mitzufahtren. Danach bin ich dann ja erstmal im Urlaub (ohne Bike :-(

Gruss Sascha


----------



## huetterei (5. Juli 2014)

Ja Sascha,
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem ersten Schritt.
Wir freuen uns für dich daß du diesen ersten Schritt geschafft hast und drücken dir ganz fest die Daumen
Auch Gerd und ich haben den ersten Schritt getan und sind total glücklich mit unseren neuen Lampen.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Ed_Knallt (5. Juli 2014)

Hi Micha,

jau super ! vielleicht ham' wa alle Glück, und am Donnerstag wird's richtig dunkel


----------



## plattsnacker (6. Juli 2014)

Hi Jungs,
bei mir wird es nächsten Donnerstag wahrscheinlich zeitlich zu eng. Deswegen kurzfristig heute Abend noch ab 20 Uhr.

Treffpunkt Bahnhof Reinbek, Sophienstr 7

Wer Lust hat, meldet sich am besten auf Handy oder WhatsApp bei mir, ansonsten steuere ich den Treffpunkt nicht an.

NullEinsSiebenEinsSiebenAchtEinsSiebenZwoNeunVier

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## Schoberson (7. Juli 2014)

Moinsen, 
welche Karten nutzt ihr für eure Garmin-Navis? 
Openstreetmap, openbikemap oder gänzlich andere?


----------



## gnss (7. Juli 2014)

openmtbmap


----------



## plattsnacker (7. Juli 2014)

ebenfalls OMM

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## Schoberson (7. Juli 2014)

Vielen Dank.


----------



## huetterei (7. Juli 2014)

Ist OMM von den Geräten zu lesen die auch OSM Karten lesen können?

Gruß
Micha


----------



## plattsnacker (7. Juli 2014)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Vielen Dank.


Welches ist es denn geworden ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (7. Juli 2014)

huetterei schrieb:


> Ist OMM von den Geräten zu lesen die auch OSM Karten lesen können?
> 
> Gruß
> Micha


AFAIK ja. OMM basiert auf OSM.  

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## huetterei (7. Juli 2014)

Ahja.

Dann probiere ich die mal.
Bei OSM ist ja häufig ziemlicher Krempel dabei.

Danke
Micha


----------



## plattsnacker (7. Juli 2014)

huetterei schrieb:


> Ahja.
> 
> Dann probiere ich die mal.
> Bei OSM ist ja häufig ziemlicher Krempel dabei.
> ...


Hey, d.h. du hast dein Navi gar nicht verloren bei unserer Tour 
Das ist doch schon mal ein Fortschritt 
Ist denn der Handschuh wieder aufgetaucht, oder beherbergt der jetzt auf dem Trail deine verlorene Lampe ?


----------



## Schoberson (7. Juli 2014)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Welches ist es denn geworden ?


Morgen wird das etrex 20 geliefert. Wenn es gefällt, dann wird es das. Hatte mir vorhin auch ein Gerät von falk angesehen. Ist auch cool, besonders weil der Kartenaufbau recht schnell ist.


----------



## gnss (7. Juli 2014)

hat halt kein barometer, kartenaufbau ist bei den etrexen zum einschlafen.


----------



## Schoberson (8. Juli 2014)

Ist das Barometer für eine bessere Navigation notwendig oder ist es nur dafür da, dass man weiß wieviel Höhenmeter man gefahren ist ?


----------



## gnss (8. Juli 2014)

für die navigation ist es egal.


----------



## huetterei (8. Juli 2014)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Hey, d.h. du hast dein Navi gar nicht verloren bei unserer Tour
> Das ist doch schon mal ein Fortschritt
> Ist denn der Handschuh wieder aufgetaucht, oder beherbergt der jetzt auf dem Trail deine verlorene Lampe ?


Maaaan 
Nein, denn ich traue der Halterung nicht und habe es deshalb immer auch noch an einer Schnur am Lenker. 
Außerdem habe ich den Handschuh wiedergefunden  hing mit dem blöden Klett an der Jacke die ich gleich in den Schrank geschmissen habe. Gibt nur noch Knöpfe, keine Kletts mehr die an allem festhaken. 

Aber die Lampe hätte mir wahrscheinlich sowieso nicht gereicht. Und jetzt wird es Tag wenn ich auf den Knopf drücke.

Ich bin diesen Donnerstag übrigens nicht dabei.

Micha


----------



## MarcZ78 (9. Juli 2014)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Moin Marc,
> 
> (fast) immer donnerstags 20 Uhr startet am S-Bahnhof Reinbek der "Nightride der Sachsenwaldpioniere". Wir sind meist so 4-6 Fahrer.
> Näheres dazu findest du in LMB/Fahrgemeinschaften unter PLZ "21465".
> ...




Hallo und danke für die Antwort die ich genau jetzt gesehen habe 

Martin hat mich aber per PN angeschrieben, von daher alles gut 

Leider hat es sich auch zeitlich für mich gar nicht ergeben und ich darf schon Morgen wieder zurück Richtung Dortmund.
Wenn ihr dort mal in der Nähe seid, gern melden, dann zeig ich Euch BERGE 

Gruß

Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huetterei (9. Juli 2014)

MarcZ78 schrieb:


> Hallo und danke für die Antwort die ich genau jetzt gesehen habe
> 
> Martin hat mich aber per PN angeschrieben, von daher alles gut
> 
> ...


 
Berge?? In Dortmund? Jetzt übertreibst Du aber ein wenig.  Oder war ich in Erdkunde so schlecht? 

Einigen wir uns freundschaftlich auf höhere Hügel als bei uns!
Na gut: deutlich höher Hügel.

Viel Spaß in Dortmund
Gruß
Micha


----------



## MarcZ78 (9. Juli 2014)

huetterei schrieb:


> Berge?? In Dortmund? Jetzt übertreibst Du aber ein wenig.  Oder war ich in Erdkunde so schlecht?
> Einigen wir uns freundschaftlich auf höhere Hügel als bei uns!
> Na gut: deutlich höher Hügel.
> 
> ...




ja gut, darauf können wir uns einigen 

danke!!!


----------



## plattsnacker (9. Juli 2014)

Moin Jungs, 
fahre heute Abend mit Start 19:30 Uhr bei mir (Reinbek, Schatzkammer) eine kleine, relativ ruhige Runde. Wahrscheinlich Gehölz, Geestkante, Dalbekschlucht und zurück. 5+6 lasse ich aus, sicherlich zu pfützig seit gestern.

Wer Lust hat: Hier ist der LMB-Termin zwecks Anmeldung.

Vielleicht bis nachher 
Chrischan


----------



## plattsnacker (9. Juli 2014)

Ich plane Dienstag ab ca. 17:30 Uhr die HaBes zu durchqueren.


Findet sich kein Guide, plane ich diesem Track zu folgen:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.59331.html

Wer hätte außer Micha und Andree noch Interesse ?

Hier geht's zum LMB-Termin zwecks Anmeldung.

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## MarcZ78 (9. Juli 2014)

Wo kann man eigentlich in Hamburg am besten ne schöne Runde mit dem RR fahren? Ländlich ohne dauernde Ampelstops? Das wäre für heute noch was für mich da ich angesichts des Triathlons am WE noch ein bißchen trainieren muss


----------



## gnss (9. Juli 2014)

Kommt drauf an in welcher Ecke. Vierlande ist super, oder nach Nordosten, dort dem Track von der Lohbrügge rtf folgen, geht fast bis Lübeck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcZ78 (9. Juli 2014)

gnss schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an in welcher Ecke. Vierlande ist super, oder nach Nordosten, dort dem Track von der Lohbrügge CTF folgen, geht fast bis Lübeck.



wo ist mir relativ egal... ich wohne im stadtteil hamm... kannst du mir zu dem track von der lohbrügge mehr sagen, versteh ich iwie nicht mit CTF folgen


----------



## gnss (9. Juli 2014)

rtf meine ich. schau bei gpsies.com nach tracks von der rtf, z.b. den hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=lsxossmtbxyrsqzb 
es gibt auch noch eine größere schleife.


----------



## MarcZ78 (9. Juli 2014)

gnss schrieb:


> rtf meine ich. schau bei gpsies.com nach tracks von der rtf, z.b. den hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=lsxossmtbxyrsqzb
> es gibt auch noch eine größere schleife.



...ich hab leider kein gps am RR.... werde mal am elbdeich an der norderelbe gucken... da soll es wohl auch ganz gut gehen


----------



## Schoberson (9. Juli 2014)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> fahre heute Abend mit Start 19:30 Uhr bei mir (Reinbek, Schatzkammer) eine kleine, relativ ruhige Runde. Wahrscheinlich Gehölz, Geestkante, Dalbekschlucht und zurück. 5+6 lasse ich aus, sicherlich zu pfützig seit gestern.
> 
> Wer Lust hat: Hier ist der LMB-Termin zwecks Anmeldung.
> ...


Dabei


----------



## huetterei (9. Juli 2014)

MarcZ78 schrieb:


> ...ich hab leider kein gps am RR.... werde mal am elbdeich an der norderelbe gucken... da soll es wohl auch ganz gut gehen


Hi,
ich habe vom Rennradeln keine Ahnung außer das ich weiß, dass man einen Tablettensponsor braucht um erfolgreich zu sein, aber südlich von Bergedorf die Vierländer Gegend müßte eigentlich optimal sein.

Da fahren auf jeden Fall auch immer die vielen Motorräder und solange man die nicht ständig verheizt wird das gehen.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## huetterei (9. Juli 2014)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Ich plane Dienstag ab ca. 17:30 Uhr die HaBes zu durchqueren.
> 
> 
> Findet sich kein Guide, plane ich diesem Track zu folgen:
> ...


 So, wir sind also fest eingeplant??
Na gut, wenn Gerd es endlich schafft auch mal zu diesem Forum zu stoßen, könnte er ja auch mal selber kommentieren. Aber ich denke wir kriegen das hin.

Die Strecke sehe ich mir gleich mal an.

Micha


----------



## huetterei (9. Juli 2014)

*wohlwollendes* Ahhh!
Top Trails! Bisher meine Lieblingsstrecke in den HaBes. 

Da wird sich was machen lassen. Den Alternativsport schmeiße ich dann gleich mal über Bord für den Dienstag Abend!
Micha


----------



## plattsnacker (9. Juli 2014)

huetterei schrieb:


> So, wir sind also fest eingeplant??
> Na gut, wenn Gerd es endlich schafft auch mal zu diesem Forum zu stoßen, könnte er ja auch mal selber kommentieren. Aber ich denke wir kriegen das hin.
> 
> Die Strecke sehe ich mir gleich mal an.
> ...


Naja, es ist die von Euch beworbene Strecke 
Freue mich 
Soll ich Gerd irgendwo einsammeln ?  Komme mit dem Auto vom Rothenbaum...


----------



## huetterei (9. Juli 2014)

Ich weiß garnicht mehr genau wo der rumlungert. War das nicht auch Rotherbaum?
Kommt vielleicht sogar hin, ist aber ja noch eine Weile hin, bis dahin horche ich Ihn aus.

Micha


----------



## MarkZey (10. Juli 2014)

Moinsen.
Fahrt ihr heut abend wieder eine tour ab reinbek s-bahnhof?
Und wenn ja, kann man da spontan mit einsteigen?
Lg markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (10. Juli 2014)

Hallo markus,

wenn nichts in LMB steht, wird eigentlich auch nicht gefahren. Ich kann heute nicht.

Vielleicht fährt aber "gnss" ( Martin ) oder "Mestro" (Micha) . Kannst sie ja direkt anhauen per PN...


Gruß
Christian


----------



## MarkZey (10. Juli 2014)

Ah Last minute biking.. musste kurz überlegen was du mit lmb meinst...
ok danke für die info


----------



## gnss (10. Juli 2014)

Ich fahre heute nicht, d.h. nichts außer eines ausgedehnten Umwegs durch die Vierlande auf dem Heimweg.


----------



## martor (11. Juli 2014)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Morgen wird das etrex 20 geliefert. Wenn es gefällt, dann wird es das. Hatte mir vorhin auch ein Gerät von falk angesehen. Ist auch cool, besonders weil der Kartenaufbau recht schnell ist.


----------



## martor (11. Juli 2014)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Morgen wird das etrex 20 geliefert. Wenn es gefällt, dann wird es das. Hatte mir vorhin auch ein Gerät von falk angesehen. Ist auch cool, besonders weil der Kartenaufbau recht schnell ist.


 
Moin, ich habe das etrex30 und bin mit dem sehr zufrieden. Das lässt sich auch noch mit Handschuhen bedienen.
Track/Routen sollte man jedoch auf dem Rechner über die Garmin-Software oder über Komoot erstellen. Diese lassen sich dann gut nach fahren. Karten von Garmin sind relativ teuer, gute Karten bekommt man aber auch über openstreetmap.
Die Falkgeräte sollen besser bei Routenerstellen / Führung auf dem Gerät sein.
Gruß
Michael


----------



## huetterei (14. Juli 2014)

huetterei schrieb:


> Ich weiß garnicht mehr genau wo der rumlungert. War das nicht auch Rotherbaum?
> Kommt vielleicht sogar hin, ist aber ja noch eine Weile hin, bis dahin horche ich Ihn aus.
> 
> Micha


 Winterhuder Markt!!
Hat er Dich schon kontaktiert? Er ist Feuer und Flamme und bringt mir heut das Rad rum und wollte Dich kontaktieren hinsichtlich mitfahren.

Kommt denn sonst noch jemand mit?


----------



## plattsnacker (15. Juli 2014)

huetterei schrieb:


> Winterhuder Markt!!
> Hat er Dich schon kontaktiert? Er ist Feuer und Flamme und bringt mir heut das Rad rum und wollte Dich kontaktieren hinsichtlich mitfahren.
> 
> Kommt denn sonst noch jemand mit?



Micha aus Escheburg kommt noch mit. Kennst du aus Heidkate.
Gerd hat sich noch nicht gemeldet.

Bis nachher
Chrischan


----------



## huetterei (15. Juli 2014)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Gerd hat sich noch nicht gemeldet.
> 
> Bis nachher
> Chrischan


Gerd hat herausgefunden, dass es für ihn genauso kompliziert ist zum Rothenbaum zu kommen wie nach Neuwulmstorf.
Dort hole ich ihn um 17:10Uhr ab und komme dann zur Kaertner Hütte.

Ja Prima, dann sind wir wohl 4, es sei denn einer von Euch kommt ohne Anmeldung auch nach Harburg und nicht nur nach Reinbek.

Mein Arbeitskollege hat heute leider ein NOCH besseres date sagt er. Ich habe beim besten Willen und in den wildesten Phantasien keine Idee was das sein könnte, aber ok.

Dann bis nachher
Micha

PS:
Ich lerne seit gestern schon die ganze Zeit die Tour auswendig, damit wir uns heute nicht verfransen


----------



## huetterei (15. Juli 2014)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Micha aus Escheburg kommt noch mit. Kennst du aus Heidkate.
> Gerd hat sich noch nicht gemeldet.
> 
> Bis nachher
> Chrischan


 "Micha aus Escheburg" ist das der kleine schmächtige Bruder von "Cindy aus Marzahn"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (15. Juli 2014)

huetterei schrieb:


> "Micha aus Escheburg" ist das der kleine schmächtige Bruder von "Cindy aus Marzahn"?


Genau, dat isser.

Alles klar. Dann bis nachher an der KH.

_Hol di wuchtig
Chrischan_


----------



## huetterei (17. Juli 2014)

Das hat ja seeeehr viel Spaß gemacht.
Jetzt müßte man die Autobahnteile noch minimieren und dann die Strecke so gut kennen, dass ich nicht ständig mit dem Blick aufs Navi vergesse dass ich eigentlich viel zu schnell fahre und schon lang nicht mehr kann.
Da optimieren Gerd und ich noch was.
Als nächstes sollten wir mal eine Tour mit den Joungstern fahren. MTB Kindergartenausflug sozusagen!
Schön die 18km, alles bestens.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## paradox (19. Juli 2014)

LMB für morgen früh, Start ist um sechs Uhr morgens.
Dauer 2-2,5h.

Wer Bock hat anmelden.

Bedenkt das sehr warme Wetter und ihr seit zum Frühstück wieder zu hause. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14763


----------



## Schoberson (25. Juli 2014)

Moinsen,

für alles Leuts mit defektem Mantel und Abhilfe benötigen, sollten hier mal gucken. Hat sich kürzlich im Harz bewährt. Ich konnte die Tour ohne Probleme weiterfahren, obwohl die komplette Flanke eingerissen war. 
http://www.parktool.com/product/emergency-tire-boot-tb-2 
Gibt es u. a. bei bike discount für kleines Geld. 

@ gnss
Leider lässt die Harzer Gastronomie ja sehr zu wünschen übrig. In Schierke beim Brockenstübchen wird man ausnahmsweise mal positiv überrascht. Die Homepage ist im gewohnten Harzstyle designt, aber das Essen ist echt Bombe. 
http://www.brockenstuebchen.de/STS/STS_GS.htm

@ Donnerstag - Nightrider
Wie es aussieht ist für die nächsten Wochen Sommerpause. 

Munter bleiben, Andree


----------



## plattsnacker (26. Juli 2014)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> für alles Leuts mit defektem Mantel und Abhilfe benötigen, sollten hier mal gucken. Hat sich kürzlich im Harz bewährt. Ich konnte die Tour ohne Probleme weiterfahren, obwohl die komplette Flanke eingerissen war.
> http://www.parktool.com/product/emergency-tire-boot-tb-2
> ...



Hi Andree,

werden den Reifenflicken mal statt Ersatzdecke in den Rucksack packen, um ihn wenigstens ein klein wenig abzuspecken..., oder Platz für anderes zu schaffen ;-)

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## huetterei (8. August 2014)

Uuuund gleich geht es los 
WE in Hahnenklee mit Gerd und unseren 3 Jungs (10-13 Jahre) 
Eine Tour mit den Jungs  und im Anschluß noch eine Verlängerung für die Senioren 
Und wenn wir dann völlig ko sind dann natürlich.. nein nicht nochmal los sondern grillen
Und am Sonntag Bikepark 
Nach den niedersächsischen Sommerferien dann wieder Nightride am Donnerstag! 
Ja ich weiß aber Euch auch viel Spaß 

Gruß
Micha

PS:
Habe ich jetzt alle Smileys einmal benutzt? Einer fehlt noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (9. August 2014)

Moin Mädels, 

Morgen früh findet wieder ein Sunday Good Morning Ride statt.

Start um Acht.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14763


----------



## Schoberson (11. August 2014)

Moinsen,

die Sommerpause ist vorbei. Am Donnerstag ist wieder um 20:00 Uhr biken angesagt. 

Bis dann, Andree


----------



## huetterei (11. August 2014)

Sorry,
wir sind am Donnerstag noch nicht dabei, bei uns geht die Sommerpause am WE erst los.
Außerdem muß ich noch den ganzen Spaß von Samstag und Sonntag abwaschen
Erstmal pflegen und prüfen und dann den nächsten ride

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Schoberson (11. August 2014)

huetterei schrieb:


> Sorry,
> wir sind am Donnerstag noch nicht dabei, bei uns geht die Sommerpause am WE erst los.
> Außerdem muß ich noch den ganzen Spaß von Samstag und Sonntag abwaschen
> Erstmal pflegen und prüfen und dann den nächsten ride
> ...


Dann wünsche ich erst mal einen entspannten Urlaub und gute Regeneration von der Harztour. 
Lass ruhig den Dreck als Andenken am Bike. Ich habe auch noch den Schlamm aus den Alpen dran


----------



## Schoberson (14. August 2014)

Wir fahren heute Abend auf jeden Fall. Der Regen soll ja warm sein... (Ha, ha, ha, kann kaum noch vor lachen).
Bitte anmelden oder persönliche Nachricht schreiben oder wie auch immer, sonst fahren wir evtl. nicht nach Reinbek, sondern eine andere Tour.


----------



## Schoberson (15. August 2014)

Guten Tag werte Bergradfahrer,

ich lade wieder zum Nightride im Hamburger Osten. Die Anmeldung wird hier serviert:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14979

Ein alter Bekannter von den Radl Bluschke Jungs aus Osnabrück war dabei und die gestrige Tour hat echt gefetzt. Irgendwie haben wir es geschafft alle gute Trails in der Tour unterzukriegen.


----------



## Schoberson (18. August 2014)

Bei dem abartig großen Interesse, werde ich am Donnerstag wahrscheinlich um 17:30 Uhr starten. Falls doch noch jemand mit möchte, aber nicht so früh kann, solle er sich kurzfristig melden.

Wohl an, Andree


----------



## shbiker (19. August 2014)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Bei dem abartig großen Interesse, werde ich am Donnerstag wahrscheinlich um 17:30 Uhr starten. Falls doch noch jemand mit möchte, aber nicht so früh kann, solle er sich kurzfristig melden.
> 
> Wohl an, Andree



Moin Andree,

17:30 am Donnerstag klingt gut. Werde da sein. Am Bahnhof, wie immer?

Bis denne 

Jörg


----------



## Schoberson (19. August 2014)

shbiker schrieb:


> Moin Andree,
> 
> 17:30 am Donnerstag klingt gut. Werde da sein. Am Bahnhof, wie immer?
> 
> ...


Moin Jörg,

cool, freu mich. Ich schaffe es allerdings erst gegen 17:45Uhr und muss auch spätestens um 19:45Uhr wieder zu Hause sein! Treffen am Bahnhof. Wie immer....


----------



## paradox (23. August 2014)

LMB steht 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14763


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (25. August 2014)

Guten Morgen,

ich kann am Donnerstag den Nightride leider nicht organisieren. Wenn jemand fahren möchte, dann bitte diesmal selbst organisieren. Letzten Donnerstag waren wir dann doch noch sechs Leute und es wäre eigentlich schade wenn wieder jeder allein durch die Gegend fahren würde. 
_____

Ich habe mal wieder in den anderen norddeutschen Foren gewildert und folgenden Artikel gelesen. Die Deisterfreunde haben wieder etwas großartiges geschaffen. Mit viel Engagemant und Überzeugungskraft ist es ihnen gelungen viele Parteien, bestehend Naturschutz, Forstverwaltung, Pächter etc. und die Biker selbst an einen Tisch zu bekommen und deren Interessen zu vereinen. Sie haben mittlerweile zwei legale Strecken bauen dürfen und endlich die Gewissheit, dass ihr Sport akzeptiert wird und nicht wie so oft, die Strecken wieder eingerissen werden und der Unmut aller Seiten vorprogrammiert ist. Es geht also auch ganz legal. RESPEKT !!! 

http://www.neuepresse.de/Hannover/Meine-Stadt/Der-Deister-baut-auf-Mountainbiker


----------



## plattsnacker (28. August 2014)

Moin zusammen,

ich kann erst ab nächsten Donnerstag den Nightride organisieren und mitfahren.

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## Schoberson (28. August 2014)

Hey Chrischan, 
den Nightride für nächste Woche habe ich schon organisiert. Für diesen Donnerstag gibt es noch keinen, aber sieht auch so aus, dass heute keiner Zeit hat.


----------



## JanT (30. August 2014)

Moin Leute,
sagt mal, was ist denn noch mal eine gute Alternative zu einen Albert für 29er? Der Albert ist kaum zu erhalten in 29.

Bis dann,
Jan

PS: Morgen einen schnellen "good-morning" ride?


----------



## Spezies8472 (30. August 2014)

Moin Jan,
der Fat Albert verschwindet im Sortiment. Stattdessen wird der Hobby Nic "gepimpt".
Am Schwalbe-Stand bei den Cyclassics wurde mir der Magic Mary empfohlen.
Auf den werde ich bald wechseln, Bericht folgt.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## paradox (31. August 2014)

Hallo Jan,  ganz klar der hans Dampf.  Der Magic Mary ist schon sehr grob. Eventuell etwas fürs VR. Und der Rkck Razor im Sommer für hinten. 
Mit dem Hans Dampf kommst gut in den meisten Untergründen zurecht.


----------



## paradox (31. August 2014)

Albert oder Fatal Bert auch genannt war ok. Mehr aber auch nicht. Der perfekte Trail Reifen ist der HD


----------



## gnss (31. August 2014)

Wobei es noch mehr Reifenhersteller gibt, deren Reifen behalten sogar ihre Stollen.


----------



## Tommessen (31. August 2014)

welche empfehlst Du denn gnss. pannensicher und leicht abrollen sollten sie schon. ich bräuchte noch 26ger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (31. August 2014)

wenn es um leichtes abrollen für hier geht würde ich mir irgendetwas flach und kleinteilig bestolltes holen, im moment habe ich maxxis ikons drauf, davor hatte ich geax akas. wenn es irgendwann wieder matschiger und schmieriger wird sind die stollen jedoch zu kurz, wobei man die matschlöcher ja kennt. sonst mal oben im laufradforum gucken.


----------



## Tommessen (31. August 2014)

Danke Dir,ein paar Stollen sollten schon am Mantel dran sein ;-)


----------



## JanT (31. August 2014)

Danke für die Tipps. Habe ja gerade einen Noby Nic drauf und hatte das Gefühl das er recht leicht ausbricht, heute habe ich ihn dann noch mal auf die Probe gestellt und siehe da... Man muss ihn nur mit ordentlich Geschwindigkeit fahren und etwas aggressiver anwinkeln und dann rollt der ziemlich gut. 
Vorher hatte ich den Race King der ist aber nichts fürs Grobe und Nasse.


----------



## paradox (2. September 2014)

Hallo Jan, gerne kannst du am So mal meinen HD proberollen. 

Ansonsten für alle anderen:

Sunday Good Morning Ride 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14763


----------



## JanT (2. September 2014)

Hi Chris,  kommenden Sonntag kann ich leider nicht…  Aber an einem anderen Termin gerne.


----------



## Schoberson (3. September 2014)

Moinsen,

habe gestern bei der "Gartenarbeit" im Gehölz wieder Zecken gesammelt. Sucht euch gut ab, die Zeckenbisszeit ist leider noch nicht vorbei 

Donnerstag soll schönes Wetter werden. Aktuell haben vier Leute bei der morgigen Alt-Herren-Spazierfahrt ihr Interesse bekundet, es dürfen aber gerne noch einige mehr werden. 

Bis dennsen, Andree


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Medi-HH (3. September 2014)

Hi Zusammen, 
Danke der nachfrage! Bei mir ist alles in Butter soweit. Habe vor 2 Wochen angefangen zu arbeiten, vorher hatte ich 8 Wochen Urlaub ;-)
Fairerweise muss ich sagen, dass ich auch einiges organisieren musste (mit der Bürokratie ist es hier nicht anders). In den letzen Wochen kam ich häufig zum Radfahren! Es ist megageil wenn der Chef um 16:00 vorbeikommt und fragt ob er dir noch die Alarmanlage erklären soll weil du der letzte bist! In der Gegend hier ist es nicht so hügellig wie Molde (also kein Downhill) aber für Enduro ist es super geeignet.
Viele technische Trails und Waldwege über Fellskämme sorgen für Spaß! Und wenn es ein bisschen mehr sein darf, Fafjell ist in 250KM oder 3 Stunden erreichbar! 

Also ihr seid natürlich herzlich eingeladen vorbeizuschauen wenn ihr euch mal nach Norwegen verirrt!
Ich wohne entgegen der ursprünglichen Annahme in Moss, das ist 60 KM südlich von Oslo auf der Ost Seite des Fjordes.

Viele Grüße Chrischi


----------



## Medi-HH (3. September 2014)

@ Tom 
Moss ist übrigens die beliebteste Region in Norwegen wenn es ums Kiten geht!


----------



## huetterei (3. September 2014)

Bin Wieda daaa!!
Urlaub war super und habe auch den ein oder anderen Tag mal daran gedacht wie nett ein Richtiger Hügel in DK wäre, damit man nicht nur Hollandrad fahren muß.

Für morgen melde ich mich mal auf jeden Fall an und den Gerd frage ich noch.

Lampen sind geladen und Urlaub habe ich diese Woche auch noch!

Gruß
Micha


----------



## huetterei (3. September 2014)

Nach Telefonat:
Gerd kommt morgen nicht mit.
Aber wenn ich darf komme ich allein mit!


----------



## Schoberson (4. September 2014)

God morgen Chrischi,

wie es aussieht scheinst Du dich, bzw. ihr euch in Norwegen sehr wohl zufühlen. Kann ich bei den Bedingungen auch verstehen. Meer und Berge direkt vor der Haustür und wenn sie dann noch ideal für diese ganzen neumodischen Funsportarten wie Kiten oder Mountainbiking geeignet sind, fällt einem der Abschied aus Hamburg nicht ganz so schwer. Ich glaube wir müssen uns davon vor Ort überzeugen, dass deine Ausführungen auch stimmen 
Nächste Woche gehts für ein paar Tage zum Biken nach Saalbach/Hinterglemm und da kommen wir nicht ganz bei dir an der Haustür vorbei, aber evtl. bei der nächsten Planung kann es ja durchaus in die andere Richtung nach Hafjell gehen. Ich würde sagen, du kannst schonmal mit der Routenplanung beginnen... und dabei nicht deine technischen Hometrails vergessen.
Wenn es dich mal in die Hansestadt verschlagen sollte, melde dich gerne. Wir sollten dann bei dem Griechen deines Vertrauens wieder ein ToH (Treffen ohne Helm) veranstalten.

Ser deg senere! (oder so ähnlich)


----------



## Medi-HH (4. September 2014)

Zwei Betten habe ich im Angebot! Im Notfall können wir noch ein Zelt in den Garten stellen ;-)

Ich bin schätzungsweise erst in KW 51 wieder in Deutschland. Wir können das gerne in Auge fassen ein kleines ToH zu veranstalten...

Viele Grüße
Chrischi


----------



## Schoberson (5. September 2014)

Moin Chrischi,

vielen Dank fürs Angebot. Dieses Jahr werden wir wohl nicht mehr vorbei kommen, es sei den einer der Airtime - Junkies springt mal wieder zu weit ;-) 
Das ToH sollten wir aber auf jeden Fall machen!!! Melde dich wenn du es einigermaßen absehen kannst. 

______

Moin werte Alt-Herren-Spazierfahrtteilnehmer, 

die Tour hat gestern echt Spaß gemacht. Freu mich schon wieder auf die folgenden Nigthrides. Allerdings müssen wir uns in absehbarer Zeit  mal alle treffen und etwas Gartenarbeit am Geesthang betreiben. Viele Wege sind ganz schön zugewuchert.


----------



## plattsnacker (5. September 2014)

huetterei schrieb:


> Bin Wieda daaa!!
> Urlaub war super und habe auch den ein oder anderen Tag mal daran gedacht wie nett ein Richtiger Hügel in DK wäre, damit man nicht nur Hollandrad fahren muß.
> 
> Für morgen melde ich mich mal auf jeden Fall an und den Gerd frage ich noch.
> ...



Hi Jungs,
NR nach 9 Wochen Pause hat gestern wieder richtig Spaß gemacht ! Klasse, dass ihr immer so geduldig gewartet habt 
Wird jetzt wieder besser mit der Kondition.

@micha: ca. 5 km südlich von  Nørre Nebel soll es ausgewiesene MTB-Strecken mit Höhenmeterpotential geben. Dort trainiert u.a. die dänische MTB-Elite. 
Jedenfalls hat mir das ein Surfer aus Segeberg in Hemmet erzählt, auch wenn es etwas unglaubwürdig erscheint, solange man es nicht selbst gesehen hat... ;-)


Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## huetterei (9. September 2014)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> NR nach 9 Wochen Pause hat gestern wieder richtig Spaß gemacht ! Klasse, dass ihr immer so geduldig gewartet habt
> Wird jetzt wieder besser mit der Kondition.
> 
> ...


 Ist ja interessant. Wir sind dalang nach Blavand gefahren, könnte mir schon vorstellen das es da etwas ähnlich unseren Möglichkeiten gibt.
Aber Weltelite sind die Dänen nicht , oder??

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Bunnahabhain (12. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand den Kontakt für Fox-Gabelservice (nicht den von toxoholic) mitteilen könnte.
Danke
Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huetterei (12. September 2014)

Bunnahabhain schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand den Kontakt für Fox-Gabelservice (nicht den von toxoholic) mitteilen könnte.
> Danke
> Oliver


 Ääähm,
ich bin ja noch neu hier, aber ich meine gelesen zu haben toxoholic==Fox.
Fox hat toxoholic gekauft.
Gruß
Micha


----------



## Ed_Knallt (12. September 2014)

http://www.christian-kapke.de/Gabelservice-bei-Fox-Factory-Toxoholics_453__a.html


----------



## plattsnacker (15. September 2014)

Bunnahabhain schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand den Kontakt für Fox-Gabelservice (nicht den von toxoholic) mitteilen könnte.
> Danke
> Oliver


Hi Oliver,

auf der Fox-Seite ist für Deutschland folgende Alternative genannt:

Shock Therapy, Huenstetten, Telefon06126 226 7700 , Fax 06126 226 7709, 
[email protected]


Gruß
Christian


----------



## Schoberson (15. September 2014)

Moin Oliver,

gescheite Bikeläden sind im Hamburger Osten ziemliche Mangelware. Einige verirren sich gelegentlich hier hin:
http://www.fahrrad-pagels.de/de/111244-Service
Ob sie deine Gabel selbt warten, kann ich dir nicht sagen, sie bieten den Service aber auf jeden Fall an. 

In der Innenstadt vertrauen einige Bikeverrückte diesem Laden hier:
http://www.minks-bike-shop.de/

_______________________________________

Moin Nightrider,

ich bin am Donnerstag leider verhindert, bzw. kann erst ab 20:30Uhr. Wenn jemand etwas später als gewöhnlich auf eine schnelle Runde Bock hat, bitte melden.


----------



## plattsnacker (15. September 2014)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Moin Oliver,
> 
> gescheite Bikeläden sind im Hamburger Osten ziemliche Mangelware. Einige verirren sich gelegentlich hier hin:
> http://www.fahrrad-pagels.de/de/111244-Service
> ...





--  --  --  --  --  
Hi Andree,

mir geht's genauso diesen Donnertag  ;-)

Ich setze den LMB mal auf 20:30 Uhr. 

Wer früher fahren will, plant eben einen eigenen Termin :-D

Gruß
Chrischan


@Oliver:
Fahrrad Pagels ist top, hat aber zumindest vor einigen Jahren Fox-Dämpfer auch zu toxoholic versendet.


----------



## shbiker (18. September 2014)

Moin Lütt,

ich kann heute Abend leider nicht mit, 20:30 ist mir auch ein wenig zu spät.

Aber bei der Gelegenheit in die Runde gefragt:
Meine liebe Frau hat es nunmehr satt immer hinter mir her zu hechten und würde gerne einmal Tandem fahren ausprobieren. Kennt jemand einen Fahrradverleiher  in der näheren Umgebung bei dem ich ein halbwegs brauchbares Tandem für einen Wochenendtag mieten kann? Muss ja nicht gleich das "Supermounti" mit "60zig Gängen" sein, ein einfaches Straßenrad würde es auch schon tun. Nur den Schrott einiger Anbieter würde ich mir gerne ersparen.

Danke und viel Spaß heute Abend

Jörg


----------



## Schoberson (19. September 2014)

Moin Sonntagsfahrer,

gestern Abend bin ich, bzw. sind wir am Geesthang relativ häufig an irgendwelchen Ästen auf dem "Kammweg" zwischen Sternwarte und Börnsen hängengeblieben und ich wollte am Sonntag das Zeug zurückschneiden. Dauert nicht lange. Scheren bringe ich mit. Ich hoffe ihr habt nichts dagegen, wenn wir zwischendurch ne kurze Arbeitspause einlegen. 

_________________________

Moin Jörg,

probier mal hier dein Glück. 

http://www.tandemclub.de/links.html

Oder hier. Die Tandems von Hase sind ziemlich klasse. Gut verarbeitet und mann muss dem Vordermann (-frau) nicht ständig auf den Rücken glotzen ;-) 
Evtl. verleihen die Händler auch Bikes.

http://hasebikes.com/38-0-Deutschland.html


----------



## Schoberson (22. September 2014)

Nightrider aufgepasst,

ich bin am Donnerstag leider komplett raus. 

Jemand Zeit und Lust am Mittwoch um 18:30, ggf. auch etwas später, auf einen Ritt durch die Gemeinde?


----------



## huetterei (22. September 2014)

Könnt Ihr mir vielleicht mit ein paar Ideen weiterhelfen?
Das es knackt wenn ich mich bewege kenne ich inzwischen UND ICH WILL AUCH NICHT DARÜBER REDEN
Aber das mein noch sehr junges Fully knackt macht mir Angst.
Einmal habe ich ein Knacken im Tretrythmus. Pedale? Tretlager? Kurbel an Tretlagerwelle? 
Und dann knackt es ab und zu noch anders. Hört sich eher nach der Hinterradschwinge an.

Hab Ihr irgendwelche Ideen? Vor allem wie ich rausfinden kann was es ist?

Gruß
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (22. September 2014)

Hallo Micha,

welches Rad, Alu, Carbon, was für Parts? Eine Rad sollte nicht knacken. Es gibt zu viele Faktoren, hier ist es sinnvoll systhematisch vorzugehen.

Als erstes, Pedalgewind gefettet und angezogen?
Alle Verschraubungen geprüft?
Eventuell fehlt Fett unter Cassette.
Innenlager hat sich verspannt.
HR sitzt nicht richtig im Hinterbau.
Sattelstütze knackt.
Sattel nicht fest.
Vorbau Schrauben?
Lenker?
Steuersatz lose?
Steuersatzschalen trocken eingebaut.


...



nur um mal ein paar Möglichkeiten zu nennen.


Gruß

Chris


----------



## huetterei (22. September 2014)

Ich ahnte ja schon das ich zu pauschal war.
Das Rad ist aus Alu.
Jetzt ist wohl alles klar, oder? Welche Schraube ist es?
Spaß beiseite, ich muß erstmal komplett intensiv suchen. Das beste was ich bisher gelesen habe war der Umwerfer!!

Melde mich wieder wenn ich alles in Teilen haben!
Gruß
Micha


----------



## Schoberson (24. September 2014)

Unsere Turnergruppe wird heute die Harburger Berge plattmachen. Treffpunkt Kärtner Hütte um 17:30Uhr. 
Nicht das jemand vergebens im Gehölz steht und auf Mitfahrer wartet....


----------



## Schoberson (26. September 2014)

Moinsen Nigthrider,

ich bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher, wer den Link zu den nicht ganz legalen Fahrradlampen haben wollte.

http://www.amazon.de/Fahrradlampe-O...30548&sr=8-1&keywords=fahrradlampe+1000+lumen


----------



## Ed_Knallt (26. September 2014)

Moin Andree,

den wollte ich haben,... ist jetzt aber zu spät. Hab mir eine Hope R4 für 1.323.983.445.367.373.000,95 € gekauft. Habe es nach einigen Stunden hin- und her- gegucke im Internet nicht übers Herz gebracht mich für die chinesische Budget Version zu entscheiden.  Dabei hab ich vorletzten Donnerstag noch so gut abgelästert welche Deppen sich eigentlich so teure Lampen kaufen. Immerhin mit 2 x Akku Stirnlampen Bums, Halterung für Lenker und Helm und allen Furz und Feuerstein. Muss jetzt nur noch bis 2024 betrieben werden damit die sich auch armortisiert ;-)

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Schoberson (29. September 2014)

Moin Sascha,

hast ja für die Hope nur schlappe 1.323.983.445.367.372.969,25 € mehr bezahlt. Ich denke das ist völlig in Ordnung 

-

Moin Nigthrider,

leider stehen die üblichen NR-Organisatoren am Donnerstag nicht zur Verfügung. Falls jemand fahren möchte, müsstet ihr Euch bitte selbst  kümmern. Für den 09.10. könnt ihr Euch wieder anmelden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (1. Oktober 2014)

Moin Jungs und Gäste,

heute außerplanmäßiger Nightride ab Reinbek 

Hier bitte anmelden 


Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## paradox (1. Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen,


am Sonntag findet kein Sunday Godd Morning Ride statt.
Erst ab dem 12.10. wieder.

Happy Trailz


----------



## huetterei (2. Oktober 2014)

huetterei schrieb:


> Ich ahnte ja schon das ich zu pauschal war.
> Das Rad ist aus Alu.
> Jetzt ist wohl alles klar, oder? Welche Schraube ist es?
> Spaß beiseite, ich muß erstmal komplett intensiv suchen. Das beste was ich bisher gelesen habe war der Umwerfer!!
> ...


 Moin,
sorry, war kurzfristig abgetaucht.

Ich habe zumindest eine Art knacken jetzt offensichtlich gefunden.
Es ist der Kipphebel am Sattelrohr, welcher die Bewegung von der Heinterradschwinge auf den Dämpfer überträgt. Und von den 3 Lagern offensichtlich das mittlere am Sattelrohr.

Durch Querbelastung auf den Rahmen läßt sich das knacken erzeugen. Zum Beispiel indem man den Rahmen zwischen 2 Betonklötze legt und dann einen dritten Betonklotz aus 3-5m Höhe auf das Sattelrohr fallen läßt oder einfach mit dem Auto drauf fährt.

Auch habe ich gestern beim Aufhängen meines knackigen Lieblings scharzen Staub an eben diesem Lager gefunden.
Jetzt ist die Frage: Selber machen? Gewährleistung? Wie demontieren? Brauche ich Loctite zur Wiedermontage? Und wenn ja welches (immer fest, ewig fest oder wieauseinemstück fest?

Fragen über Fragen.
Für Ideen, Anregungen,Mitleidsbekundungen und vor allem Spenden in finanzieller Form bin ich immer zu haben.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## paradox (2. Oktober 2014)

Das Teil nennt sich Wippe und welches Rad ist es? Hersteller? Modell?
Mach mal Photos und dann sehen wir mehr?


----------



## huetterei (2. Oktober 2014)

Merida One Twenty XT-edition. BJ 2013 in schwarzweißgrün (Ich glaub die Farbe ist hier ausschlaggebend).
Bilder sind von hier schwer, kommen später.
Ich finde Kipphebel eine treffende Bezeichnung, aber eine Wippe ist es definitiv auch.

Also mehr später
Gruß
Micha


----------



## plattsnacker (2. Oktober 2014)

huetterei schrieb:


> Merida One Twenty XT-edition. BJ 2013 in schwarzweißgrün (Ich glaub die Farbe ist hier ausschlaggebend).
> Bilder sind von hier schwer, kommen später.
> Ich finde Kipphebel eine treffende Bezeichnung, aber eine Wippe ist es definitiv auch.
> 
> ...



Hi Micha,

na gut, dass wenigstens kein Wind ist..., so kannst du dich in Ruhe um dein Bike kümmern  

Frag mal bei Merida direkt an.  
Canyon hat für diese Fälle eine Explosionszeichnung als PDF mit der genauen Typbezeichnung der Industriekugellager zum Nachkaufen.
Heißer Tipp: Bevor du den "Kipphebel" demontierst, bitte Druck aus dem "Kipphebelhochdrücker" (Dämpfer ) ablassen !!
Alternativ: Schutzbrille, Helm und sonstige Protektoren anlegen 

Heilsame Grüße
Chrischan


----------



## huetterei (2. Oktober 2014)

Mein PSA trage ich natürlich immer am Mann. Genauso wie ich den Kipphebelrunterdrücker, im Volksmund auch "Fahrer" oder von bösen Stimmen "Ballast"  genannt vorher runter nehme, auch wenn der sich immer sehr wehrt wenn absteigen muß.

Merida bietet für solche Sachen Unterstützung? Ich versuche es mal.


----------



## plattsnacker (2. Oktober 2014)

huetterei schrieb:


> Mein PSA trage ich natürlich immer am Mann. Genauso wie ich den Kipphebelrunterdrücker, im Volksmund auch "Fahrer" oder von bösen Stimmen "Ballast"  genannt vorher runter nehme, auch wenn der sich immer sehr wehrt wenn absteigen muß.
> 
> Merida bietet für solche Sachen Unterstützung? Ich versuche es mal.


Hauptsache du fährst Ostern am Cap nicht wieder mit dem alten HT ...  
So, muss los. Robby Naish wartet auf Sylt. Wollen noch


----------



## Mestro (2. Oktober 2014)

Falls morgen jemand Lust verspüren sollte ...
Vereinigungs ride an der schönen Bille bei bestem Bikewetter!

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=15036


----------



## huetterei (5. Oktober 2014)

So,
für die die es wissen wollen.
Und die die es nicht lesen steht es hier trotzdem:
Habe das Klappern gefunden.
1. Sattelstütze gefettet wieder eingesetzt und fertig.
2. Hinterbau. Der Kipphebel (im Volksmund auch Wippe genannt) besteht aus 2 Hälften. Die Kipphebelzusammenhaltschraube war nicht ganz fest, vermutlich weil die Farbe die liebevoll auch auf die Flanschflächen  gepulvert wurde jetzt weg ist.  Also alles auseinander, alles sauber und mit ordentlich Kraft und Loctite wieder zusammengebaut.
Und heute leise wie eine Feder durch den Wald gehuscht.
Jetzt Quietschen nur noch meine Gelenke, aber da traue ich mich an die Demontage nicht ran.
Gruß
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (6. Oktober 2014)

Moin,

hin und wieder verirren sich Biker mit dicken Schlappen in unser Revier. Falls sie mal woanders wildern wollen und das auch noch mit Gleichgesinnten, sind sie hier richtig aufgehoben. 
Ist bestimmt eine lustige Veranstaltung, auch für Biker mit dünneren Reifen. 
http://www.fatbike-transalp.de/fatbike-jam-2014/
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/09...hsimpeln-11-10-2014-im-harz-pressemitteilung/

__

Wer am Donnerstag Bock auf schlammige Trails hat, ist hier richtig aufgehoben. Das Wetter soll schlecht werden...
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=15031


----------



## plattsnacker (9. Oktober 2014)

* Faszination Nightride: *

http://www.inside-mtb.de/touren/faszination-nightride/669


Heute wieder um 20 Uhr ab Bahnhof Reinbek 


Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## huetterei (9. Oktober 2014)

Bin leider verhindert. Mir fehlt das knacken auch ein wenig.
Gruß
Micha


----------



## plattsnacker (9. Oktober 2014)

huetterei schrieb:


> Bin leider verhindert. Mir fehlt das knacken auch ein wenig.
> Gruß
> Micha


Hast dich wohl in den HaBes verirrt, wat ?  

Holen wir nach..., Knacken läuft nich wech. Kann ich dir auch bieten...


----------



## plattsnacker (9. Oktober 2014)

Für die Heizer:

Sonntag Mountain-Bike-Rennen über 10,5 km  in Jesteburg !


Viel Spaß

Chrischan


----------



## Schoberson (9. Oktober 2014)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Für die Heizer:
> 
> Sonntag Mountain-Bike-Rennen über 10,5 km  in Jesteburg !
> 
> ...


Das Rennen in Jesteburg ist echt cool. Speziell für Leute die noch nie ein Rennen gefahren sind, ist es ideal. Nicht allzu viele Starter, nicht zu lang und schwer und bezahlbar. 
Wer mal Bock auf ein kleines Rennen hat, ist dort genau richtig! 

Harald ist heute abend auch am Start. Bin mal gespannt ob es noch mehr werden.


----------



## Mestro (9. Oktober 2014)

Da ist was im Anmarsch aus Südwest ... schrammt aber mit Glück vorbei ... dann bin ich dabei

Wenn am Sonntag das Wetter passt und sich noch ein Kollege finden würde, wäre ich in Jesteburg dabei.


Update:

Hüt obnd dorbi! Schidwedder trekt vorbi 


----------



## huetterei (11. Oktober 2014)

Moin.
Habe mal in einen neuen Kofferraum investiert.
Decathlonware mit 16l Ladevolumen und vor allem mit eingebautem Rückenprotektor
Erst dachte ich noch oooh der ist aber groß.
Und schwer ist er auch.
Aber heute habe ich mal ganz vorsichtig probiert...und cool!
Sitzt super auf der Hüfte und man hat trotz Beladung kein Nacken.
Und viiiele Taschen außen.
Wirklich gut für 59€
Ich werde ihn dann mal vorführen.
Gruß
Micha


----------



## huetterei (11. Oktober 2014)

Chrischi
Wir haben noch Handschuhe die für Niklas waren über. 
Braucht Matz welche? 
Fahrradhandschuhe mit halben Fingern. Sind neu. Wir wollen sie nur nicht einzeln zurückschicken
Gruß
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mestro (12. Oktober 2014)

Heute kurz vorm Start des kurzen, aber knackigen 10,5 km Mtb Rennen beim Jesteburger Volkslauf.

Habe den 4. von 10 in meiner Altersgruppe M40 gemacht ...leider 4 sec. am 3. vorbei 
Schnitt 23,8 
Naja egal, für mein überhaupt erstes Rennen wars okay.
Hat auf jeden Fall Spaß gemacht und ich glaube ich bin jetzt leicht angefixt .
Die Organisation war super, entspannte Atmosphäre, fürs leibliche Wohl gesorgt und alles für 9€ (Nachmeldung).


----------



## plattsnacker (13. Oktober 2014)

huetterei schrieb:


> Chrischi
> Wir haben noch Handschuhe die für Niklas waren über.
> Braucht Matz welche?
> Fahrradhandschuhe mit halben Fingern. Sind neu. Wir wollen sie nur nicht einzeln zurückschicken
> ...



Hi Micha,
aktuell hat Mats passende Handschuh, danke !
Wir haben auch noch die Schienbeinschützer von Niklas seit Leucate...


----------



## plattsnacker (13. Oktober 2014)

Mestro schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 328291
> Heute kurz vorm Start des kurzen, aber knackigen 10,5 km Mtb Rennen beim Jesteburger Volkslauf.
> 
> Habe den 4. von 10 in meiner Altersgruppe M40 gemacht ...leider 4 sec. am 3. vorbei
> ...



Nochmal "Hi Micha",

Glückwunsch !!   Dieses "leicht angefixt" kommt mir noch bekannt vor aus meiner Triathlonzeit im Vorleben 
War noch jemand Bekanntes dabei ?

P.S. Dann können wir es ja nächsten Donnerstag wieder gemütlicher angehen lassen, wat ?  


Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## Mestro (13. Oktober 2014)

Hi Chrischan,

die meisten kamen aus der Umgebung (RSG Nordheide), glaube einige auch aus Hamburg, u.a. auch mit HFS Trikot. 
Hoffe, ich kann noch "langsam" ...


----------



## Schoberson (13. Oktober 2014)

Moin Micha,

Glück Wunsch. Guter Schnitt! Ausschlagebend für das gute Ergebnis war bestimmt die Trainingseinheit am Donnerstag  Ich habe meine Beine am Freitag noch ganz gut gemerkt. 

---

Am Donnerstag ist wieder Nightride angesagt. Allerdings nicht mehr als 120 gemütliche Minuten, sonst bin ich wieder so im A****

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=15045


----------



## huetterei (13. Oktober 2014)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Hi Micha,
> aktuell hat Mats passende Handschuh, danke !
> Wir haben auch noch die Schienbeinschützer von Niklas seit Leucate...


Hallo Chrischan,
Die Schienbeinschoner könnt ihr behalten.
Die passen Niklas eh nicht mehr.
Gruß aus Erding
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (16. Oktober 2014)

ok ,  danke!


----------



## plattsnacker (16. Oktober 2014)

Im Laufe des Tages beginnt die Teambildung für den Winterpokal 2014/2015 

Aktuell geht's noch nicht...


Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## Schoberson (16. Oktober 2014)

Moin,

wir fahren am 25.10. mit ein paar Leuten zum Bikepark Schulenberg. Wer Bock drauf hat, bitte melden. Entweder hier oder eine Persönliche Nachricht an mich. 

Wer nicht so lange warten will, kann auch heute Abend schon beim Nigthride ballern!!!


----------



## plattsnacker (16. Oktober 2014)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Im Laufe des Tages beginnt die Teambildung für den Winterpokal 2014/2015
> 
> Aktuell geht's noch nicht...
> 
> ...



Team 1 ist gegründet und wartet auf Mitfahrer mit Teamgeist


----------



## Ed_Knallt (16. Oktober 2014)

Moin Andree,

das mit dem Bikepark ist total ärgerlich !!! Eigentlich warte ich schon drauf dass ich mich bei so einer Fahrt mal "anhängen" kann, leider bin ich aber ab morgen Abend mit der Familie im Urlaub. Kannst' mich dann bei der nächsten (Bikepark-)Fahrt auf jedenfall auch vormerken. Hatte da ja jetzt auf die Gelegenheit schon länger gewartet.

Night Ride heute schaffe ich leider auch nicht :-( Ist ja wohl besser für euch. Könnt ihr doppeltes Tempo fahren. Dann schafft ihr die Runde vom letzten Donnerstag auch in 120 min ;-)

Gruss,
Sascha


----------



## Schoberson (16. Oktober 2014)

Moin Sascha,

es gibt glaube ich schlimmere Gründe nicht dabei zu sein. Ich werde mich melden, wenns wieder in den Bikepark geht. 

Wünsche einen schicken Urlaub.


----------



## Ed_Knallt (16. Oktober 2014)

Andree,

bin wohl schon am 23./24. zurück in HH. Dann sieht das natürlich anders aus. Würde dir dann kurzfristig, also spätestens Freitag vormittag Bescheid geben. Wie kann ich dich denn ausserhalb vom Forum kontaktieren ?

Sascha


----------



## Mestro (16. Oktober 2014)

Hüt obnd dorbi ...

Fahre auch hinten ...


----------



## Schoberson (16. Oktober 2014)

Ed_Knallt schrieb:


> Andree,
> 
> bin wohl schon am 23./24. zurück in HH. Dann sieht das natürlich anders aus. Würde dir dann kurzfristig, also spätestens Freitag vormittag Bescheid geben. Wie kann ich dich denn ausserhalb vom Forum kontaktieren ?
> 
> Sascha


Habe Dir eine PN geschrieben. Wäre cool wenn Du es schaffst. Wird dir gefallen.


----------



## paradox (16. Oktober 2014)

Das neue Winterpokal Team SWP SoFa ist online., bitte anmelden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huetterei (16. Oktober 2014)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Im Laufe des Tages beginnt die Teambildung für den Winterpokal 2014/2015
> 
> Aktuell geht's noch nicht...
> 
> ...


Was ist das?? 
Gibt es Kekse?Ich auch!!


----------



## plattsnacker (17. Oktober 2014)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Team 1 ist gegründet und wartet auf Mitfahrer





huetterei schrieb:


> Was ist das??
> Gibt es Kekse?Ich auch!!



Hi Micha,
sogar Glühwein auf dem Bergedorfer Weihnachtsmarkt !  

Mehr zum Winterpokal hier:

- *MTB-News Winterpokal*
- ( unser ) Team 1 
- ( unser ) "Sofa"-Team 

Viel Spaß...
Chrischan


----------



## Hanswurschtl (19. Oktober 2014)

Moin!
Ich brauche eine Entscheidungshilfe für meine nächste Runde:
Heute war ich nämlich mal wieder in eurem Revier an der Geestkante unterwegs und traf zwischendurch auf ein paar MTBler die mir einen vom "Trailparadies" zwischen Grünhof-Tesperhude und Lauenburg erzählten. 
Angeblich soll es da auf feinsten Trails bis zur Bundesstraße rauf und wieder runter zum Elbufer gehen... von mindestens 700HM an Trails zwischen den beiden Orten war die Rede.
Vor einem Jahr hatte ich mir mal die Mühe gemacht die Wege zwischen Grünhof und Lauenburg abzufahren, habe aber bis auf den Oberst-Leutnant-Weg kurz vor Lauenburg und den kurzen Singletrail der sich auf die ersten paar hundert Meter hinter Grünhof oberhalb des Hangs langzieht nichts gefunden.
Auf Empfehlung der drei Biker bin ich heute trotzdem von Grünhof aus ein bisschen weiter gefahren, doch dann nach ca. zwei Kilometern wieder umgedreht weil sich der Eindruck vom letzten Jahr bestätigte, ich also bis auf Forst- oder alte Rückewege nichts finden konnte. 
Da ich vielleicht zweimal im Jahr an die Geestkante komme macht es für mich dann eher Sinn, hinter dem Kraftwerk wieder umzudrehen und die paar Trails bei Grünhof auszulassen, sollte tatsächlich bis Lauenburg nichts mehr kommen. 
Das Bergedorfer Gehölz habe ich bisher fast immer ausgelassen, wäre dann vielleicht die besser Alternative.
Ihr kennt euch dort ja aus, also was sagt ihr? Gibt es gute Trails zwischen Grünhof und Lauenburg oder kann man das was da noch kommt ruhigen Gewissens vernachlässigen? 
Damit ihr meine Beschreibungen besser nachvollziehen könnt, hier mein heutiger Track: 
http://www.strava.com/activities/209310305

Danke schonmal!

Sven


----------



## gnss (19. Oktober 2014)

Moin Sven,

so richig viel ist da nicht, mir jedenfalls nicht bekannt, was da ist ist jedoch nett. 700hm bekommt man sicher wenn man keine Möglichkeit auslässt den Hang hoch- und runterzufahren, aber wozu? Was ich kenne habe ich in den Anhang gepackt.
Bergedorfer Gehölz ist super, kann man sich eine halbe Stunde beschäftigen, inklusive Höhenmeter, im Krähenwald auf der anderen Seite der Gleise bestimmt zehn Minuten. Grünstreifen über Geesthacht, Bistal, Dalbekschlucht und Friedhof/Sternwarte Bergedorf sind bekannt? Oder von Kröppelshagen nach Aumühle? Von Aumühle an der Bille nach Grande? Aumühle nach Reinbek? Sind jetzt keine Übertrails und wenn man sich von der Kante entfernt gibt es nur wenige Höhenmeter, aber besser als Bremen.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (19. Oktober 2014)

Vielen Dank!
Ich habe deinen Track über meinen gelegt und habe zumindest die Bestätigung, dass ich nicht allzuviel verpasse wenn ich den besagten Teil auslasse und dafür durch's Bergedorfer Gehölz und andere Ecken fahre. 

Der Krähenwald gehört zu meinen Lieblingsstreckenteilen auf meiner Jahresrunde:
http://www.strava.com/activities/200700978
Ich bin den aber erst dieses Jahr so richtig durchgehend auf Trails bzw. dem "Höhenzug" gefahren. 
Weil die Runde so lang ist und man ja auch irgendwann mal nach Hause will bin ich den Wanderwegsmarkierungen (X und Pfeil) nachgefahren und habe nur ganz selten experimentiert. Aber über die Jahre kamen dann doch wirklich gute Trails dazu.

Die Dalbekschlucht bin ich auch schon gefahren und die würde ich nächstes Mal wieder einbeziehen.

Den Friedhof/Sternwarte würde ich von meinem heutigen Startpunkt aus durchfahren, um ins Bergerdorfer Gehölz zu kommen, richtig? 
Ich hatte nämlich schon überlegt, doch das war mir zum Ende zu viel.

Kröppelshagen-Aumühle habe ich einmal bei miesen Bedingungen gemacht. War ein CTF Kurs, meine ich und wäre auch unter guten Bedingungen nicht doll gewesen. Den lass ich dann lieber weg, oder?

Der Billetrail kann auch richtig Spaß bringen. Zumindest der Anteil den ich kenne. 
Ich will mal schauen ob ich den bis Grande in meine Jahresrunde einbinden kann ohne auf andere Trails verzichten zu müssen.
Dann müsste ich wahrscheinlich wieder runter an der Bismarckquelle lang zum Mühlenteich oder rausfinden wie ich über die Gleise, Krabbenkamp dahinkomme. Von Grande aus Richtung Großensee sollte dann eigentlich gehen. Meine bisherigen "Trails" zwischen Billetrail und Großensee waren auch nicht sonderlich spannend.

Reinbek nach Aumühle ist auf meiner Runde mittlerweile auch mit einigen Trails gespickt. 

Wenn ich mich mal revanchieren kann: Ich kenne mich an den Elbhängen im Westen sehr gut aus.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## gnss (20. Oktober 2014)

Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> Vielen Dank!
> Den Friedhof/Sternwarte würde ich von meinem heutigen Startpunkt aus durchfahren, um ins Bergerdorfer Gehölz zu kommen, richtig?


Ich kann nur die grobe Übersichtskarte sehen. Wenn du von Bergedorf startest macht es mehr Sinn erst ins Gehölz und dann an die Kante südlich von Sternwarte/Friedhof, da gibt es einige kurze Trails bis Börnsen.



> Kröppelshagen-Aumühle habe ich einmal bei miesen Bedingungen gemacht. War ein CTF Kurs, meine ich und wäre auch unter guten Bedingungen nicht doll gewesen. Den lass ich dann lieber weg, oder?


Es gibt einen schmalen Pfad, der wurde bei der CTF wahrscheinlich nicht benutzt.


----------



## Schoberson (20. Oktober 2014)

Moin Sven,

ein Trailparadies gibt es im Hamburger Umland nicht. Falls doch, würde ich auch gerne wissen wo das sein soll. 

Den Tourenvorschlag von GNSS halte ich auch für die beste Wahl. Allerdings solltest Du bei der nächsten Tour genau hinschauen. Es gibt viele Wege die nicht sofort ins Auge fallen und dann ordentlich Spaß machen. 

Gruß Andree


----------



## Hanswurschtl (20. Oktober 2014)

Der schmale Pfad zwischen Kröppelshagen und Aumühle würde mich dann doch noch interessieren. Wenn auch wenig Höhenmeter dabei sind, solche Wege können richtig Spaß bringen.
Trails habe ich auf den Runden zuvor zwischen Bergedorf und Kraftwerk schon wirklich viele gefunden, da ich in fast alles reingefahren bin was einigermaßen nach Trail aussah (zeitweise war Wandern unumgänglich...)
Nur zwischen Grünhof und Oberst-Leutnant-Weg in Lauenburg konnte ich nichts finden. War aber auch jedesmal recht voll mit Laub, also so wie gestern.


----------



## paradox (20. Oktober 2014)

Moin Sven,

Andree iost im Gehölz immer gut bei, die Touren der Sunday Good Morning Riders, kurz SWP SoFa, geht im Start erst einmal gut durchs Gehölz und Krähenwald. Wenn Du als Böcke hast, der nächste LMB SWP SoFa findset vorrausichtlich nachsten SO statt. Termin gebe ich wieder bekannt. 

happy Trails

Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (20. Oktober 2014)

Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> Der schmale Pfad zwischen Kröppelshagen und Aumühle


größtenteils schmal, mit gelbem pfeil markiert. im norden wo es kringelig wird weg nummer 6 folgen.


----------



## Schoberson (21. Oktober 2014)

Juten Tach,

der Nightride am Donnerstag fällt wahrscheinlich flach. Die üblichen Verdächtigen des Organisationskomitees sind verhindert. Falls sich doch jemand aufs Radl schwingen will, möge sich bitte selbst um Mitfahrer kümmern. 

Wer am Samstag noch mit in den Harz möchte, bitte verlässliche Zusage bis Donnerstag, damit wir Fahrgemeinschaften bilden können. Falls der Bikepark Schulenberg, für Bikelegastheniker wie ich es bin, doch zu heftig ist, können wir uns zur Not aufteilen und auf andere einfachere Strecken in der Nähe ausweichen. 
Ach so, das Wetter soll so "mittelgut" werden. Kalt, aber sonnig! 

Rein haun, Andree


----------



## Hanswurschtl (21. Oktober 2014)

Danke für die vielen Tips!
Den Kröppelshagenpfad muss ich beim nächsten Mal unbedingt mit der Dalbekschlucht kombinieren.
Ich schau hier künftig hin und wieder mal rein. 
Realistisch wird's für mich aber aus jetziger Sicht erst wieder 2015 bei euch zu fahren. 
Wie gesagt: Ca. zweimal im Jahr...
Gruß
Sven


----------



## gnss (24. Oktober 2014)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Ach so, das Wetter soll so "mittelgut" werden. Kalt, aber sonnig!


Wann ist denn die geplante Landezeit? An die Wettervorhersage mag ich nicht so recht glauben.


----------



## Schoberson (24. Oktober 2014)

Geplante Ankunft gegen 9:30Uhr,  allerdings nicht Schulenberg sondern St. Andreasberg!!!!


----------



## paradox (25. Oktober 2014)

Moin Sascha, 

Hier wie besprochen der Link bezgl. der Hülse 

http://www.airwings-systems.de

Happy Trails. 

War ein geiler Tag in St.Andreasberg. Danke Jungs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ed_Knallt (26. Oktober 2014)

Moin Bikeparker,

wir (ihr) haben/habt gestern ca. 250 Fotos bestehend aus insgesamt 1,8 GB gemacht. Wenn ich die 90 % Fehlschüsse wegschmeisse bleiben ca. 25 Fotos a 4 - 6 MB. Da ich selbst niemals WWWebspace benutze ist jetzt die Fage ob jemand von euch einen Gastzugang für Dropbox o.ä. für mich hat, um das Ganze, oder nur einen Teil davon, hochzuaden ?

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Schoberson (26. Oktober 2014)

Moin Sascha,

es gibt einen Account bei Dropbox. Schicke dir die Zugangsdaten gleich per PN.
-
War gestern schon ein geiler Tag und würde dieses Jahr gerne nochmal fahren. Mindestens Deister muss drin sein.
-
War mit den Kindern heute im Gehölz. Die neue Verlängerung der S-Kurve macht Sinn, haben sie getestet!


----------



## paradox (26. Oktober 2014)

Moin Andree,	schick. Mir bitteauch mal die Dropbox daten zu.  Danke. 

Die S Kurve müssen wir mal nächste Wochenende in Angriff nehmen. 

Happy Trails. 

Deister,


----------



## Ed_Knallt (27. Oktober 2014)

Moin,

hier noch mal an alle die am Samstag dabei waren. Fotos sind nun in der Drop Box - aber besser ihr löscht die nicht benötigten von euch selbst, da die Box sonst voll ist. 

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Schoberson (28. Oktober 2014)

Moin Nightrider,

bekomme abends noch Besuch, deswegen gibt es nur eine "quick and dirty Tour" von mir. Wer will kann natürlich anschließend weiter cruisen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=15060

Geplante Tour: Mühlenteich - (evtl. Lüchow) - Wildkoppel - Krähenwald - quer durchs Gehölz - fertig sein oder weiterfahren


----------



## Schoberson (30. Oktober 2014)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Moin Nightrider,
> 
> bekomme abends noch Besuch, deswegen gibt es nur eine "quick and dirty Tour" von mir. Wer will kann natürlich anschließend weiter cruisen.
> 
> ...


Moin,
auch wenn keine "offiziellen" Anmeldungen vorliegen, wird der Treffpunkt heute angesteuert. Last-Minute-Biker können auf jeden Fall vorbeikommen.


----------



## plattsnacker (30. Oktober 2014)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Moin,
> auch wenn keine "offiziellen" Anmeldungen vorliegen, wird der Treffpunkt heute angesteuert. Last-Minute-Biker können auf jeden Fall vorbeikommen.


NR:  Bin dabei. War abgelenkt von unwichtigen Dingen... 

Bis nachher
Chrischan


----------



## plattsnacker (3. November 2014)

Moin Jungs,

auch wenn wir immer noch mit kurzer Hose biken:  SEIT HEUTE IST WINTERPOKALZEIT !!

Für das "*Sachsenwaldpioniere Team1"* wird noch immer ein fünfter Mann gesucht !!

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## Tommessen (4. November 2014)

Soo die Herren,
Ich hab mich mal bei Doodle zwecks Findung eines Termienes für den TOH (treffen ohne Helm) versucht.
Das Treffen findet bei einem netten geselligen Bowlingabend im Sportpark Reinbek statt.
Fleissig eintragen ;-)

http://doodle.com/5vks6mi33gubtic4
http://www.sport-park-reinbek.de/home.html


----------



## Schoberson (4. November 2014)

Tommessen schrieb:


> Soo die Herren,
> Ich hab mich mal bei Doodle zwecks Findung eines Termienes für den TOH (treffen ohne Helm) versucht.
> Das Treffen findet bei einem netten geselligen Bowlingabend im Sportpark Reinbek statt.
> Fleissig eintragen ;-)
> ...


Danke für die Organisation, Tommesson. Habe schonmal abgestimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tommessen (4. November 2014)

Okey,gestalltet sich schwieriger als gedacht. Hab angerufen: 
Am Freitagden 14.11. sind noch bahnen frei.
Am Freitag den 21 und 28.11 is allet belegt.
Danach kann er erst in gut 8Tagen sagen !!!


----------



## Schoberson (4. November 2014)

... und wenn alles belegt ist, dann konzentrieren wir uns eben nur auf's Biertrinken


----------



## plattsnacker (5. November 2014)

Tommessen schrieb:


> Okey,gestalltet sich schwieriger als gedacht. Hab angerufen:
> Am Freitagden 14.11. sind noch bahnen frei.
> Am Freitag den 21 und 28.11 is allet belegt.
> Danach kann er erst in gut 8Tagen sagen !!!



Hi Tommessen,

dann füge doch mal zwecks Übersicht die (noch) freien Termine des Sport-Parks mit in den Doodle ein. 

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## plattsnacker (6. November 2014)

LMB für heutigen Nightride ist online !!

Bitte hier anmelden...

Gruß

Chrischan


----------



## Mestro (6. November 2014)

Bin leider noch nicht fahrbereit


----------



## huetterei (6. November 2014)

Zuuu spääät
Ich dachte ihr fahrt nicht. 
Gruß Micha


----------



## plattsnacker (6. November 2014)

huetterei schrieb:


> Zuuu spääät
> Ich dachte ihr fahrt nicht.
> Gruß Micha



Hi Micha,
sorry, dachte ich auch erst. Hat sich erst so spät entschieden...

@all:  Heute Treffpunkt zum Nightride in Reinbek, Schatzkammer ( 20:05 Uhr im Wendehammer )

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## Schoberson (12. November 2014)

Moin,

ich wollte am Sonntag gegen 10:30Uhr eine mtb-Tour am Geesthang in Richtung Geesthacht machen. Dauer ca. 2-3 Stunden, allerdings nur bei schönem Herbstwetter. 
Wenn jemand auch Bock drauf hat, möge sich melden. 

Munter bleiben, Andree


----------



## Schoberson (13. November 2014)

Keine Anmeldungen, keine Tour heute Abend 
Aber kein Problem, werde dann gegen 18:00Uhr geschmeidig durchs Land rollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mestro (13. November 2014)

20:00 könnte ich schaffen. ..


----------



## Schoberson (13. November 2014)

Moinsen, wer am 17.11. um 17:30Uhr Bock auf ausgewählte Fahrräder hat, anschließend einen Film über Weltumradler gucken und dann noch irgendwo ein Biertrinken, hat jetzt die Gelegenheit dazu. Der Film läuft nur am Montagabend um 19:00Uhr! 
Klickt mal hier drauf:

Museum der Arbeit / Home › Ausstellungen › Sonderausstellungen - http://www.museum-der-arbeit.de/de/sonderausstellungen/das-fahrrad.htm#.VGUeVBmIXqA


----------



## shbiker (14. November 2014)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Moinsen, wer am 17.11. um 17:30Uhr Bock auf ausgewählte Fahrräder hat, anschließend einen Film über Weltumradler gucken und dann noch irgendwo ein Biertrinken, hat jetzt die Gelegenheit dazu. Der Film läuft nur am Montagabend um 19:00Uhr!
> Klickt mal hier drauf:
> 
> Museum der Arbeit / Home › Ausstellungen › Sonderausstellungen - http://www.museum-der-arbeit.de/de/sonderausstellungen/das-fahrrad.htm#.VGUeVBmIXqA




die Ausstellung an sich ist schon sehenswert! Ich war begeistert. Wenn es klappt schaue in dort am Montag mal vorbei.

Jörg


----------



## Schoberson (15. November 2014)

So, Männers aufgemerkt!

Am Montag beim Bezahlen bitte erwähnen, dass man auch ein Vortragsticket benötigt. Ist der gleiche Preis, wie der reguläre Eintrittspreis, nur das man den Film sehen darf. Ist nur Platz für siebzsch Leute vorhanden. Man sagte mir heute, wer bis 18:15Uhr dort wäre bekommt auch einen Platz.

Bislang sind wir ca. 7 Leute. Topp! Freu mich schon. 

Wegen der mtb-Tour morgen, werde ich bis spätestens 9:00Uhr Bescheid geben, ob ja oder nein. Bei mir wird es eher ja werden. Sooo schlecht, soll das Wetter nicht werden.


----------



## Schoberson (16. November 2014)

Geht los. Treffen um 10:30Uhr am Luisengymnasium.


----------



## gnss (16. November 2014)

dubai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tommessen (19. November 2014)

Soooo hier och noch ma,
Reserviert fürs ToH sind zwei Bowlingbahnen(2Std.) im Sportpark Reinbek
(Vorteil hier kann man Winterpokalpunkte einheimsen)
und oder ein Tisch (nur zum sabbeln,fressen,saufen) in Hannemanns Mühle in Reinbek.
Beides jeweils um achte oder wenn Ihr wollt ach um 20:00
Meinungen sind erwünscht da ich noch einen absagen muß.
Entscheiden Sie sich jetze ;-)
Bei Doodle geid datt glob ich jut....mit de Meinung weeste.


----------



## plattsnacker (19. November 2014)

Hi Jungs, 
leider kann ich morgen doch nicht beim Nightride mitfahren. Ich lasse den LMB-Termin für Euch online.
Andree ist AFAIK auch verhindert.

Hoffentlich bis nächste Woche
Chrischan


----------



## Schoberson (20. November 2014)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> leider kann ich morgen doch nicht beim Nightride mitfahren. Ich lasse den LMB-Termin für Euch online.
> Andree ist AFAIK auch verhindert.
> 
> ...


Moin, 
jawoll, bin leider unterwegs. Viel Spaß Euch!


----------



## Schoberson (24. November 2014)

Guten Morgen SWP'ler,

ich bin Donnerstag beruflich unterwegs und fallen schon wieder aus. Wer fahren will, möge bitte den Nightride selbst organisieren.


----------



## plattsnacker (24. November 2014)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Guten Morgen SWP'ler,
> 
> ich bin Donnerstag beruflich unterwegs und fallen schon wieder aus. Wer fahren will, möge bitte den Nightride selbst organisieren.




Erledigt. 


Bitte hier anmelden...  


Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## Tommessen (24. November 2014)

Nabernd,ich hab den Termin für die Bowlingbahn storniert. Hauptsächlich wegen Platzmangel.
Also findet das ToH am 6.12 um 20:00 in Hannemanns Mühle in Reinbek statt.
Wünsche viel Spasss


----------



## plattsnacker (27. November 2014)

Heute Abend Nightride !  Bisher zu 4.  

20 Uhr Bahnhof Reinbek

ggf. ab 21:30 Uhr auf einen Abschlussglühwein auf dem Bergedorfer Weihnachtsmarkt am Schloß


----------



## norinofu (28. November 2014)

Moin Chrischan, hab von eurem kurzen aber erfolgreichen Night Ride gestern gehört. Grüße über Jens sind auch angekommen. Danke und Gruß zurück.
Übrigens mache ich voraussichtlich ab März die Gegend um den Tafelberg unsicher  
Falls wir uns nicht mehr sehen sollten, sach ich jetzt schon mal tschüss  und wünsche allzeit volle Traktion 

munter bleiben !
Ralf


----------



## ExilHarzer (28. November 2014)

Sooooo. Erstmal DANKE für den netten Ausritt gestern, für´s Warten bergauf und bergab (wat ein fieses Gefälle an der Geestkante). Bin um diese Jahreszeit und sowieso schon nie zu so einer Uhrzeit in der Dunkelheit durch den Wald gehechelt - is ja schon mal ein ganz anderer Schnack so in der Nacht und mit dem ganzen Laub über den Wurzeln. Trotzdem - oder gerade deswegen -  super Spaß gebracht!


----------



## Schoberson (1. Dezember 2014)

Moinsen, 

bin am Donnerstagabend schon wieder raus. ￼
Werde dafür am Mittwoch ne Runde am Geesthang bolzen. Wer auch Bock drauf hat, bitte melden.
Sonst, bis Samstag in der Mühle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (1. Dezember 2014)

Uhrzeit wäre?


----------



## Schoberson (1. Dezember 2014)

Wollte gegen 19:00Uhr am Luisengymnasium los.


----------



## plattsnacker (2. Dezember 2014)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> bin am Donnerstagabend schon wieder raus. ￼
> Werde dafür am Mittwoch ne Runde am Geesthang bolzen. Wer auch Bock drauf hat, bitte melden.
> Sonst, bis Samstag in der Mühle



Hi Andree, 

Mittwoch habe ich um die Uhrzeit leider schon 11 pokal-Punkte im Sack um werde @home gebraucht...


*@all:*

Deswegen bleibt es bei mir beim regulären *Donnerstags-Nightride um 20 Uhr ab Sophienstr.7, Reinbek ( Bahnhof ).*

Wer mitfahren möchte, meldet sich bitte zwecks Planung *hier* an.


Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## gnss (2. Dezember 2014)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Wollte gegen 19:00Uhr am Luisengymnasium los.


Eine 90 Minuten Runde wäre drin, dabei.


----------



## Schoberson (2. Dezember 2014)

gnss schrieb:


> Eine 90 Minuten Runde wäre drin, dabei.


Ich habe zur Zeit einen großen Sack voll Arbeit und kann erst morgen gegen 16:00Uhr sicher sagen ob ich es schaffe. Sorry, hatte gestern noch gedacht ich bekomme es auf jeden Fall hin.


----------



## gnss (2. Dezember 2014)

Kein Problem, falls es nicht klappt lege ich einen Ruhetag ein.


----------



## MNMountainbiker (2. Dezember 2014)

Hi Sachsenwaldpioniere,

ich bin neu hier und habe schon länger nach Mountainbiker rund um Reinbek gesucht. Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, würde ich gerne zum Nightride am Donnerstag dazustoßen.


----------



## Schoberson (3. Dezember 2014)

Moin,

schaffe es heute definitiv nicht. 
Tut mir echt Leid, ich wäre gerne gefahren. 

Mal was anderes. 
Ich möchte dieses Jahr nochmal den Deister umflügen. Irgendwann in der letzten Dezemberwoche. Jemand Bock und Zeit?


----------



## paradox (3. Dezember 2014)

Jup ich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mestro (3. Dezember 2014)

@Andree hätte auch Bock, könnte evtl ab 27.12. ...

wenn nicht 3 mtr. Schnee liegen


----------



## plattsnacker (3. Dezember 2014)

MNMountainbiker schrieb:


> Hi Sachsenwaldpioniere,
> 
> ich bin neu hier und habe schon länger nach Mountainbiker rund um Reinbek gesucht. Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, würde ich gerne zum Nightride am Donnerstag dazustoßen.



Hi,

wenn du entsprechend Licht + Helm + warme Klamotten hast, komm' gerne mit.

Meine Handynummer findest du im LMB-Termin ...


P.S.   Cooles Bike hast du ;-)


Gruß
Christian


----------



## MNMountainbiker (3. Dezember 2014)

Benötigte Fahrutensilien sind vorhanden. Bis morgen am Bahnhof.


----------



## Schoberson (3. Dezember 2014)

Tach, ich kann am Samstag noch Leute von Bergedorf und Reinbek zum ToH einsammeln. Wer will, bitte melden.


----------



## Schoberson (3. Dezember 2014)

@Deisterfahrer
Am liebsten wäre mir ein Termin vor Weihnachten. 21. oder 22.12.
Der 27.12. geht bei mir leider nicht.


----------



## MangoHenry (3. Dezember 2014)

Ich wäre Deister sehr gerne dabei!  Bei mir passen 21. und 22.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mestro (3. Dezember 2014)

21. ginge bei mir auch ...


----------



## plattsnacker (4. Dezember 2014)

MNMountainbiker schrieb:


> Benötigte Fahrutensilien sind vorhanden. Bis morgen am Bahnhof.


Top 

Bis nachher
Chrischan


----------



## plattsnacker (4. Dezember 2014)

Moin Jungs,

falls es noch nicht durchgedrungen sein sollte:

Samstag, 6.12.  ToH um 20 Uhr in http://www.hannemanns-muehle.de/


----------



## ExilHarzer (4. Dezember 2014)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Tach, ich kann am Samstag noch Leute von Bergedorf und Reinbek zum ToH einsammeln. Wer will, bitte melden.


 
Starte von Escheburg aus und kann auch noch wen einsammeln.


----------



## Schoberson (5. Dezember 2014)

Schoberson schrieb:


> @Deisterfahrer
> Am liebsten wäre mir ein Termin vor Weihnachten. 21. oder 22.12.
> Der 27.12. geht bei mir leider nicht.


Der 27.12. passt doch, würde mir sogar noch besser passen. Wie sieht es bei euch aus?


----------



## ExilHarzer (5. Dezember 2014)

ExilHarzer schrieb:


> Starte von Escheburg aus und kann auch noch wen einsammeln.


 
Korrektur der Nav-Daten: Werde von Glinde nach Reinbek und von dort aus nach dem TOH entweder über Aumühle oder Wentort (wie´s beliebt) nach Escheburg fahren.


----------



## shbiker (5. Dezember 2014)

Moin Jungs,

und Danke an Chrischan für die Erinnerungs - SMS. Natürlich bin ich am Samstag dabei. Durch den Winterdienst - Job kann ich nur leider nicht lange im Voraus planen.

Bis Morgen

Jörg


----------



## plattsnacker (10. Dezember 2014)

Moin  zusammen,

da für Donnerstag bis zu 8 Windstärken vorhergesagt sind, sehe ich den *morgigen Nightride deutlich gefährdet*. Sollte der Sturm morgen Abend nicht vorüber sein, lasse ich die Bäume/Äste allein krachen...


Exkurs Alternativsport (Sommer):
Im Rahmen des Adventskalenders gibt es heute bei Windsport Fehmarn noch deutlich reduzierte Testboards zum SUPen ( Stand-up-paddling ).
Bei Fragen gern mich kontaktieren...


Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## MNMountainbiker (10. Dezember 2014)

Moin, mein erster Nightride muss nochmal verschoben werden, ich habe am Donnerstag Weihnachtsfeier, viel Spaß falls das Wetter mitspielt.
Bin am 18. hoffentlich dabei


----------



## plattsnacker (11. Dezember 2014)

NIGHTRIDE ist u.a. wegen Sturm und Regen verschoben auf Folgewoche

Gruß
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (11. Dezember 2014)

Moi Jungs,


da mich immer noch der Schnupfen plagt, fällt der Sundy Good Morning Ride leider erneut aus.
Ich krieg die Seuche grad net weg.


----------



## plattsnacker (11. Dezember 2014)

Das wird besser, wenn die Kinder ausgezogen sind 

Scherz beseite:  Gute Besserung !  Soll jemand dein Bike solange bewegen ?


----------



## Mestro (12. Dezember 2014)

Yeah! Urlaub!

Falls jemand Lust und Zeit für das ein oder andere Ründchen hat ...


----------



## Fichte- (13. Dezember 2014)

Mestro schrieb:


> Yeah! Urlaub!
> 
> Falls jemand Lust und Zeit für das ein oder andere Ründchen hat ...




Montag Mittag hätte ich Zeit


----------



## MNMountainbiker (18. Dezember 2014)

Moin,

Wie sieht es heute mit dem Nightride aus?


----------



## Schoberson (18. Dezember 2014)

MNMountainbiker schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Wie sieht es heute mit dem Nightride aus?


Noch steht der Termin. Irgendwie zieht mich im Moment allerdings nicht allzu viel auf das Bike, aber wenn man den inneren Schweinehund überwunden hat und bei dem Wetter fährt, ist es eigentlich fast immer ziemlich cool.


----------



## plattsnacker (18. Dezember 2014)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Noch steht der Termin. Irgendwie zieht mich im Moment allerdings nicht allzu viel auf das Bike, aber wenn man den inneren Schweinehund überwunden hat und bei dem Wetter fährt, ist es eigentlich fast immer ziemlich cool.


Bei mir wird's leider zeitlich knapp. Gaanz vielleicht tauche ich um 20 Uhr am Bahnhof auf.
Ich lasse den Termin für Euch online.

Sorry
Chrischan


----------



## Schoberson (18. Dezember 2014)

Bin raus. Ich habe bei dem Wetter einfach keinen Bock. Ab morgen habe ich Urlaub und dann können wir auch tagsüber fahren.


----------



## shbiker (19. Dezember 2014)

Moin Männers,

für alle, die in der "Monsun - Zeit" lieber das Haus nicht verlassen wollen ein Hinweis: NDR 3 zeigt heute Abend 20:15 Uhr einen Film über den Deister.

Bis denne und schöne Festtage

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (19. Dezember 2014)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Bin raus. Ich habe bei dem Wetter einfach keinen Bock. Ab morgen habe ich Urlaub und dann können wir auch tagsüber fahren.


Hi Andree, klasse, dass wir Dich noch überreden konnten 

Tagsüber regnet es leider auch wieder :-(

Bis die Tage !  Vielleicht Nightride am 2. Weihnachtsfeiertag...

Chrischan


----------



## plattsnacker (19. Dezember 2014)

shbiker schrieb:


> Moin Männers,
> 
> für alle, die in der "Monsun - Zeit" lieber das Haus nicht verlassen wollen ein Hinweis: NDR 3 zeigt heute Abend 20:15 Uhr einen Film über den Deister.
> 
> ...



Wow, danke für den Tipp ! 

@all:  Nimmt ihn jemand auf und stellt ihn bei YouTube rein ?


----------



## plattsnacker (19. Dezember 2014)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Wow, danke für den Tipp !
> 
> @all:  Nimmt ihn jemand auf und stellt ihn bei YouTube rein ?



...naja, Schwerpunkt liegt eher auf "Tierwelt in Deister", nicht auf "Trails"  ;-)


----------



## Schoberson (19. Dezember 2014)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Hi Andree, klasse, dass wir Dich noch überreden konnten
> 
> Tagsüber regnet es leider auch wieder :-(
> 
> ...


Bin Euch auch im Nachhinein nicht wirklich böse, war trotz des Schietwetters noch ne schicke Tour. 

Wenn ich am zweiten W-Tag noch in die enge Lycra-Ausrüstung passe, können wir gerne noch eine Runde drehen. Aber gerne mit ohne Beleuchtung.


----------



## shbiker (20. Dezember 2014)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Bin Euch auch im Nachhinein nicht wirklich böse, war trotz des Schietwetters noch ne schicke Tour.
> 
> Wenn ich am zweiten W-Tag noch in die enge Lycra-Ausrüstung passe, können wir gerne noch eine Runde drehen. Aber gerne mit ohne Beleuchtung.



Mit ohne Beleuchtung könnte ich mir auch gut vorstellen. Dann mit ohne Regen wäre natürlich Super


----------



## plattsnacker (24. Dezember 2014)

Hi Jungs,
wünsche allen schöne Feiertage 

Ich schlage vor, die Planung für die nächste Tour auf unbestimmte Zeit nach der Regenzeit zu verschieben. 


Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (24. Dezember 2014)

Moin, Moin,

sehe ich auch so. 

Am 26.12. soll das Wetter mit viel Glück einigermaßen werden. Am 27.12. allerdings wieder bescheiden und dann macht es auch wenig Sinn in den Deister zu fahren. 

Lasst Euch vom Weihnachtsmann ordentliche Regenklamotten schenken. 
Gruß, Andree


----------



## Schoberson (26. Dezember 2014)

Jemand morgen Bock auf ne Tour? Start um13:30Uhr am Luisengymnasium.


----------



## Mestro (26. Dezember 2014)

Dabei


----------



## gnss (27. Dezember 2014)

War super!


----------



## Schoberson (27. Dezember 2014)

gnss schrieb:


> War super!


Ist ja schön das es jedenfalls einem gefallen hat ;-)




Nee, war schon ne schicke Tour. Gerne mehr davon.


----------



## Mestro (27. Dezember 2014)

Jupp super!
Hatte 42 km auf der Uhr ...
Und jetzt


----------



## MNMountainbiker (27. Dezember 2014)

ich schließe mich an, hat viel Spaß macht.
Bis zum nächsten Ride.


----------



## plattsnacker (27. Dezember 2014)

...bin auch wieder unter den Lebenden. 

geile Tour, nur etwas länger, als vorher vermutet. Bin alt


----------



## Schoberson (7. Januar 2015)

Moin, moin,

falls jemand morgen fährt und ich pünktlich aus Hangover wieder da bin, bin ich beim Nightride dabei. 

Munter bleiben...


----------



## plattsnacker (7. Januar 2015)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Moin, moin,
> 
> falls jemand morgen fährt und ich pünktlich aus Hangover wieder da bin, bin ich beim Nightride dabei.
> 
> Munter bleiben...



Morgen soll es wohl den ganzen Tag regnen...   

Da baue ich lieber die neuen Hinterbaulager ein. 


Gruß
C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (7. Januar 2015)

Hast die von dem Shop bekommen?


----------



## plattsnacker (8. Januar 2015)

paradox schrieb:


> Hast die von dem Shop bekommen?



Ja, von	www.ekugellager.de


Ca. 50% günstiger, als Bezug über meinen Bikehersteller... 


Apropos Shop:
Für Klickiefahrer der Winterschuh schlechthin super günstig im Moment:
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...50107&utm_medium=E-Mail&utm_source=newsletter


----------



## Schoberson (12. Januar 2015)

Bin auch diesen Donnerstag wieder raus, aber ich gehe eh davon aus, dass die Tour ins Wasser fällt.
Ich wollte am Sonntag wieder biken. Gerne früh, aber max. 2 Std.. Ihr könnt anschließend ja noch 46783369996km dranhängen. 

Haut rein, Andree


----------



## Mestro (13. Januar 2015)

Gibt es eigentlich Gummistiefel mit spd-system und Wathosen für Radfahrer? ❓;-)


----------



## plattsnacker (14. Januar 2015)

Mestro schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich Gummistiefel mit spd-system und Wathosen für Radfahrer? ❓;-)


Das Wetter ist echt nicht mehr witzig. Zumal überall im Wald die Bäume flach liegen... 
Dann lieber -10°C und alles voll Schnee.

Bis bald
Chrischan


----------



## paradox (17. Januar 2015)

Neuer Termin zum biken:

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15156

Happy Trails


----------



## MangoHenry (18. Januar 2015)

Bei uns gibts auch mal Luft unter den Rädern


----------



## Tommessen (25. Januar 2015)

Ja Moinsen,Chris,Micha war ein cooler Snow Ride 

Und hier wegen der Bowling Angelegenheit im Sportpark Reinbek fleissig eintragen
http://doodle.com/tk3vrk7sk5b427is


----------



## Schoberson (29. Januar 2015)

Tommessen schrieb:


> Ja Moinsen,Chris,Micha war ein cooler Snow Ride
> 
> Und hier wegen der Bowling Angelegenheit im Sportpark Reinbek fleissig eintragen
> http://doodle.com/tk3vrk7sk5b427is


Nur liken reicht nicht, ihr solltet euch auch eintragen ;-)

P.S.: Nächsten Donnerstag sollte ich auch mal wieder in Hamburg sein und einen Nightride starten. 

Haut rein....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ExilHarzer (30. Januar 2015)

Tommessen schrieb:


> Ja Moinsen,Chris,Micha war ein cooler Snow Ride
> 
> Und hier wegen der Bowling Angelegenheit im Sportpark Reinbek fleissig eintragen
> http://doodle.com/tk3vrk7sk5b427is


 Mit 4 Leuten könnte man sich auch ein Feld für Badminton mieten.....? Aber 21.00 Uhr wäre wohl zu spät.


----------



## ExilHarzer (30. Januar 2015)

Mal ne blöde Frage an die Canyon-Fahrer: Mal angenommen ich möchte mir das Spectral 6.0 kaufen, find aber die Farben "polished" und "petrol" nicht ganz so optimal und fahr eher auf das "chromered" vom Spectral 7.0 ab - ob die mir das 6.0 auch in der Farbe liefern? Is ja der gleiche Rahmen?


----------



## paradox (30. Januar 2015)

ExilHarzer schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Frage an die Canyon-Fahrer: Mal angenommen ich möchte mir das Spectral 6.0 kaufen, find aber die Farben "polished" und "petrol" nicht ganz so optimal und fahr eher auf das "chromered" vom Spectral 7.0 ab - ob die mir das 6.0 auch in der Farbe liefern? Is ja der gleiche Rahmen?



Ähmn, nein! Nur so wie du es online siehst.  Bei Roseversand hast mehr Möglichkeiten...


----------



## Spacetime (4. Februar 2015)

Leute was geht morgen ? kein LMB ?!!?!? wollte mal wieder vorbei schauen. 
Gruß Phil


----------



## Schoberson (4. Februar 2015)

Moin Phil,
stimmt, habe letzte Woche noch gesagt, dass ich fahre, leider schaffe ich es auch diese Woche wieder nicht. Bin auch schon leicht genervt weil ich kaum noch zum Fahren komme. 
Wie es bei den anderen aussieht weiß ich auch nicht, gehe aber nicht davon aus. Leider ist hier ja kaum noch was los... 

Würde mich freuen wenn es doch mal wieder klappen sollte. Ab und zu muss ja auch ein ordentliches Bike mitfahren


----------



## Spacetime (4. Februar 2015)

Hey Andree, 

schade das es bei euch so eingeschlafen ist.
Sollte sich keiner mehr melden werde ich morgen dann warscheinlich in die Fischbeker Heide so gegen 18:00 / 18:30. 
Wenn jemand lust hat kann er sich ja einfach bei mir melden. Martin ?!ß!?! du bist doch immer am start.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (4. Februar 2015)

Spacetime schrieb:


> Hey Andree,
> 
> schade das es bei euch so eingeschlafen ist.
> Sollte sich keiner mehr melden werde ich morgen dann warscheinlich in die Fischbeker Heide so gegen 18:00 / 18:30.
> Wenn jemand lust hat kann er sich ja einfach bei mir melden. Martin ?!ß!?! du bist doch immer am start.



Hi Phil,

sehr wahrscheinlich klappt es bei mir morgen mal wieder. Hatte den Hinterbau meines Canyon komplett zerlegt, u.a. deswegen war ich nicht am Start.  Bin morgen aber nicht fit für eine Gewaltstour. Eher wenig Kilometer und AVG, dafür mehr technische Sachen in der Nähe...

Ich stelle mal LMB rein, wie gehabt 20 Uhr am Bahnhof Reinbek.

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## gnss (4. Februar 2015)

Fischbek muss leider warten bis mein neuer fahrbarer Untersatz da ist.


----------



## Manni1599 (4. Februar 2015)

gnss schrieb:


> Fischbek muss leider warten bis mein neuer fahrbarer Untersatz da ist.


Es soll ja einen schönen Herbst geben.....
(Duck und weg...)


----------



## Spacetime (5. Februar 2015)

Hey Chrischan, 

ich muss leider ordentlich Höhenmeter und Strecke kloppen für meine erste Rennsaison.... 
Bin also wieder in der Fischbeker Heide unterwegs gegen 19:00. 

Martin was mit deinem Bike ? das blaue schon kaputt ?

Gruß Phil


----------



## gnss (5. Februar 2015)

Fahrräder sind genügend vorhanden, nur kein Auto.


----------



## Mestro (5. Februar 2015)

Bin dabei in Reinbek ... noch wer? Martin?


----------



## gnss (5. Februar 2015)

Nee ich fahre heute in den Sonnenuntergang.


----------



## Mestro (6. Februar 2015)

https://www.strava.com/clubs/104527

aufgewacht und mitgemacht ...


----------



## Schoberson (9. Februar 2015)

.... und es geht schon wieder los...

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15179


----------



## Schoberson (9. Februar 2015)

Spacetime schrieb:


> Hey Chrischan,
> 
> ich muss leider ordentlich Höhenmeter und Strecke kloppen für meine erste Rennsaison....



Phil, 
meinst du wirklich Höhenmeter??? Das ist die Angabe fürs Berghochfahren und nicht runter! 
Würde mich ja wirklich interessieren was du vor hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaraMel2707 (10. Februar 2015)

MangoHenry schrieb:


> Bei uns gibts auch mal Luft unter den Rädern



Wo ist die Strecke?


----------



## paradox (10. Februar 2015)

Hallo,

Secret Spot, aber wende dich am besten an den User der das Video geladen hat. Henry ist da echt entspannt.

Gruß

Chris


----------



## plattsnacker (11. Februar 2015)

Moin Mädels,  
diesen Donnerstag wird es zeitlich nochmal verdammt knapp bei mir.
Deswegen überlasse ich es jemand anderes, einen LMB zu posten.

Mit Glück bin ich aber dabei 

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## plattsnacker (11. Februar 2015)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Moin Mädels,
> diesen Donnerstag wird es zeitlich nochmal verdammt knapp bei mir.
> Deswegen überlasse ich es jemand anderes, einen LMB zu posten.
> 
> ...



Ja, nee, erst gucken dann schreiben, wat ?  Andree war dann doch schneller...


----------



## Schoberson (12. Februar 2015)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Moin Mädels,
> diesen Donnerstag wird es zeitlich nochmal verdammt knapp bei mir.
> Deswegen überlasse ich es jemand anderes, einen LMB zu posten.
> 
> ...


Moin Chrischan, 
können ggf. auch bei dir rumkommen.


----------



## plattsnacker (12. Februar 2015)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Moin Chrischan,
> können ggf. auch bei dir rumkommen.


...schaffe es nicht.


----------



## Schoberson (13. Februar 2015)

Moin, Moin,

wir haben gestern Abend die Tour mal etwas anders gemacht. Ich fand es eigentlich ziemlich cool. 

Am Sonntag um ca. 11:00Uhr (Treffpunkt Luisengymnasium) habe ich vor, ähnliches im Bergerdorfer Gehölz wieder zu veranstalten. D.h. gemütlich durch die Gegend crusien und an dem einen oder anderen Spot halt machen, ihn etwas zu pimpen und weiter gehts. Es ist keine Tour, langsam rollen, Augen offen halten und wenn irgendwo am Wegesrand die Strecke "aufgewertet" werden kann, machen wir das. 
Würde mich freuen wenn noch ein paar Leute Bock drauf haben und besser noch, wenn ihr dann noch Säge / Spaten etc. im Rucksack dabei habt.


----------



## MNMountainbiker (13. Februar 2015)

Sorry, ich bin noch Knie krank und am WE an der Ostsee. 
Das nächste mal


----------



## plattsnacker (13. Februar 2015)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Moin, Moin,
> 
> wir haben gestern Abend die Tour mal etwas anders gemacht. Ich fand es eigentlich ziemlich cool.
> 
> ...


Kann ich meinen jungen Wilden mitbringen ?  Also, falls ich ihn vom Tablet lösen kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (13. Februar 2015)

MNMountainbiker schrieb:


> Sorry, ich bin noch Knie krank und am WE an der Ostsee.
> Das nächste mal


Verstehe..., kranken Knie vom Kiten im Winter ? 

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## paradox (13. Februar 2015)

@Schoberson Um elf? wann stehst du bitte auf?


----------



## plattsnacker (13. Februar 2015)

paradox schrieb:


> @Schoberson Um elf? wann stehst du bitte auf?


Vor dem Sägen und Buddeln ersma legga frühstückn. Oder geht Andree etwa vorher in die Kirche ?


----------



## plattsnacker (13. Februar 2015)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Vor dem Sägen und Buddeln ersma legga frühstückn. Oder geht Andree etwa vorher in die Kirche ?


----------



## Schoberson (13. Februar 2015)

@paradox 
Jedenfalls nicht mitten in der Nacht, da gehe ich erst ins Bett ￼
Bist du denn am Sonntag dabei?


----------



## ExilHarzer (13. Februar 2015)

Also Sonntag 11:00 Uhr ist ne annehmbare Zeit . Ne`große Astschere und ne kleine Axt würde ich mitbekommen. Die Bogensäge und den Spaten bekomme ich leider nicht im Rucksack mit. Naja, vielleicht die Bogensäge, wenn ich das Sägeblatt irgendwie verpackt bekomme... Hat nicht noch irgendwer so nen praktischen BW-Klappspaten?
Kann ja die Actioncam mitbringen - dann kann man das Werk für die Nachwelt erhalten und auf die Facebookseite von SP posten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (13. Februar 2015)

ExilHarzer schrieb:


> Also Sonntag 11:00 Uhr ist ne annehmbare Zeit . Ne`große Astschere und ne kleine Axt würde ich mitbekommen. Die Bogensäge und den Spaten bekomme ich leider nicht im Rucksack mit. Naja, vielleicht die Bogensäge, wenn ich das Sägeblatt irgendwie verpackt bekomme... Hat nicht noch irgendwer so nen praktischen BW-Klappspaten?
> Kann ja die Actioncam mitbringen - dann kann man das Werk für die Nachwelt erhalten und auf die Facebookseite von SP posten?


Cool. 
Die Motorsägen können aber getrost zuhause bleiben. Es wird nix großartiges in den Wald gebaut, nur mögliche Wege eingefahren oder kleine... (aber das wird hier nicht erwähnt )


----------



## Schoberson (14. Februar 2015)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Kann ich meinen jungen Wilden mitbringen ?  Also, falls ich ihn vom Tablet lösen kann...



Sorry Chrischan, 
habe ich ganz überlesen. Klar bring ihn gerne mit... sofern möglich


----------



## paradox (14. Februar 2015)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## Mestro (14. Februar 2015)

Bün ok all wedder dorbi


----------



## paradox (17. Februar 2015)

Hello zusammen,

ich Spam hier mal jetzt euch nochmal eben kurz zu, über ein Like (Grüner Stern rechts-oben nach dem Klick auf dem Bild) würde ich mich sehr freuen.

DANKE!!!


----------



## paradox (17. Februar 2015)

Bisher nur zwei Likes von der SWPlern,... 

Schade hatte mehr erwartet... 

Danke @MangoHenry 
Danke @Spezies8472


----------



## Tommessen (17. Februar 2015)

paradox schrieb:


> Bisher nur zwei Likes von der SWPlern,...
> 
> Schade hatte mehr erwartet...
> 
> ...


Hier haste Quarkbüddel


----------



## paradox (17. Februar 2015)

Auf die Gefahr hin das ich mich jetzt zu weit aus dem Fenster lehne.  Wenn das das Bike der Woche wird, gebe ich beim nächsten ToH ne Runde aus 

Danke @Mestro 
Danke @Tommessen 
Danke @shbiker 
Danke @gnss 

Wen vergessen?


----------



## paradox (17. Februar 2015)

Ihr wollt doch alle nur ein 

Danke @plattsnacker


----------



## paradox (17. Februar 2015)

Danke @Malteeee1990 

Und nun ist Schluss, ich werde ja arm... 

Aber trotzdem weiter Likes geben....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mestro (17. Februar 2015)

Mestro schrieb:


> http://s381021234.website-start.de/24-stunden-mtb-rennen/
> 
> Wie wäre es mit einem Team Sachsenwaldpioniere?




Nochmal vorgekramt ... 

Leider hatte sich der Termin im letzten Jahr mit meiner Urlaubsplanung überschnitten. In diesem Jahr soll es aber was werden!
@Schoberson hat auch schon Interesse bekundet, d.h. wir würden gerne ab 4er Team aufwärts u. just for fun antreten.
Freiwillige vor!  Klingt auf jeden Fall interessant! http://mobile.raceresult.com/details/index.php?page=8&eventid=31868&lang=de

Gruß Micha


----------



## plattsnacker (19. Februar 2015)

paradox schrieb:


> Ihr wollt doch alle nur ein
> 
> Danke @plattsnacker


Nee, 2-3


----------



## plattsnacker (19. Februar 2015)

Moin Jungs,

kann auch heute leider den Nightride nicht organisieren. Ab nächster Woche sollte sich aber wieder eine gesunde Regelmäßigkeit einstellen.

Vielleicht hatja sonst jemand Bock UND Zeit und gibt 'nen LMB raus ?

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## Mestro (19. Februar 2015)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> kann auch heute leider den Nightride nicht organisieren. Ab nächster Woche sollte sich aber wieder eine gesunde Regelmäßigkeit einstellen.
> 
> ...



lmb ist gesetzt -> http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15190


----------



## Mestro (19. Februar 2015)

Nightride findet mangels Mitfahrern heute nicht statt.


----------



## plattsnacker (20. Februar 2015)

Mestro schrieb:


> Nightride findet mangels Mitfahrern heute nicht statt.


Es ist an der Zeit, dass wir mal wieder in die lokale Presse kommen. Nicht mit Thema "Nightride", aber mit der offenen Gruppe an sich. So wie damals in 2010/2011 in der Bergedorfer Zeitung.
Das sollten wir zum Frühjahr mal im Auge behalten.

Schönes WoEnde
Chrischan


----------



## Mestro (20. Februar 2015)

Eventuell noch ne SWP Facebook Gruppe aufmachen?


----------



## plattsnacker (20. Februar 2015)

Hmmm, eigentlich versuche ich persönlich ja, mit so wenig FB wie möglich auszukommen. Aber vielleicht hast du recht. 
Obwohl, dann hat es sich mit diesem Thread und der WhatsApp-Group über kurz oder lang erledigt, siehe HaBes-Gruppe. Und das möchte ich nun nicht.
Mal schauen, was der Rest so sagt...

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## Mestro (20. Februar 2015)

Stimmt auch wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (25. Februar 2015)

Guckst du bei 4:50  !!


----------



## Mestro (25. Februar 2015)

Halt mal mein Bier ...


----------



## MangoHenry (25. Februar 2015)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1786902?in=set

ein Stern wäre super!


----------



## paradox (25. Februar 2015)

Wie du mir, so ich dir @MangoHenry,


----------



## Mestro (25. Februar 2015)

gemacht!


----------



## Tommessen (25. Februar 2015)

sowieso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Malteeee1990 (4. März 2015)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Hmmm, eigentlich versuche ich persönlich ja, mit so wenig FB wie möglich auszukommen. Aber vielleicht hast du recht.
> Obwohl, dann hat es sich mit diesem Thread und der WhatsApp-Group über kurz oder lang erledigt, siehe HaBes-Gruppe. Und das möchte ich nun nicht.
> Mal schauen, was der Rest so sagt...
> 
> ...




wie sieht das denn jetzt mit unserer HP aus??? die ist ja seit mehren Monaten immer noch im Winterschlaf ;-)


----------



## plattsnacker (5. März 2015)

Malteeee1990 schrieb:


> wie sieht das denn jetzt mit unserer HP aus??? die ist ja seit mehren Monaten immer noch im Winterschlaf ;-)



Hallo Malte und SWP's,

Ansprechpartner für unsere Homepage ist "rockriderSH". Kontakt am besten per PN an ihn.

Gern können wir das Thema auch mal auf dem nächsten ToH besprechen. (siehe deinen Vorschlag gestern per WhatsApp)


Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## plattsnacker (5. März 2015)

Heute wieder Nightride ab 20 Uhr / Start Bahnhof Reinbek

Es sind noch Plätze frei


----------



## Malteeee1990 (5. März 2015)

Moin Chrischan, Moin SWP's

Ich haben ihn gestern schon privat angeschrieben und warte nun auf eine antwort... und ob eine kommt weiß ich nicht, da er zuletzt vor einem Jahren War ;-) nun warten wir auf eine antwort.


----------



## Schoberson (9. März 2015)

Moin, der Donnerstag-Nightride findet diesmal bereits am Mittwoch statt. 

@Tommessen: Sehr, sehr geiles Bike.


----------



## Tommessen (10. März 2015)

Moinsen,
Danke Andree,ma gucken ob ich mit dem Gerät besser zurecht komme


----------



## plattsnacker (10. März 2015)

Tommessen schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> Danke Andree,ma gucken ob ich mit dem Gerät besser zurecht komme


Glückwunsch auch von mir , Tom !

Ist noch Platz am Lenker für eine Nightride-Funzel  

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## Tommessen (10. März 2015)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Glückwunsch auch von mir , Tom !
> 
> Ist noch Platz am Lenker für eine Nightride-Funzel
> 
> ...



Danke Chrischan,leider wird datt arbeitstechnisch bei mir nix mit den Nightrides.
(vielleicht im Sommer wenn weniger zu tun is).
 Gruß Thomas


----------



## gnss (10. März 2015)

Ich sehe kein Fahrrad?


----------



## paradox (10. März 2015)

gnss schrieb:


> Ich sehe kein Fahrrad?


 

Kinderrad?
 Thomas hat doch kein Kinderrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tommessen (10. März 2015)

gnss schrieb:


> Ich sehe kein Fahrrad?



Martin,  Da gibt's och nich viel zu seh'n,is nur n olles Versänderbike ;-)

Chris,das Kinder Rad fährst Du doch


----------



## paradox (10. März 2015)

Tommessen schrieb:


> Martin,  Da gibt's och nich viel zu seh'n,is nur n olles Versänderbike ;-)
> 
> Chris,das Kinder Rad fährst Du doch


 
Ja das fahre ich auch, geht gut.
Hinten gefedert, vorne, pff, sch... ich drauf und wendig ohne Ende...
Wenn ihr mal in den Genuß kommen würdert, ihr wärt neidisch!


----------



## plattsnacker (11. März 2015)

Heute wieder Nightride ab 20 Uhr / Start Bahnhof Reinbek

Ja, heute ist Mittwoch !   Es sind noch Plätze frei   

--

Morgen kann ich nicht, soll aber niemanden davon abhalten, auch den regulären Donnerstags-Nightride anzubieten  



Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## plattsnacker (11. März 2015)

gnss schrieb:


> Ich sehe kein Fahrrad?



war'n WhatsApp-Post...


----------



## Schoberson (11. März 2015)

Schicke und flotte Runde heute. Hat gebockt.


----------



## Schoberson (17. März 2015)

Moin allmitnanner,

der Nigthride am Donnerstag ist wieder online. Haut rein und kommt mit. 

Letzte Woche sprachen wir von einer möglichen Terminverschiebung. Falls notwendig, dann bitte fix melden. Sonst bleibt es bei Donnerstag.


----------



## plattsnacker (17. März 2015)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Moin allmitnanner,
> 
> der Nigthride am Donnerstag ist wieder online. Haut rein und kommt mit.
> 
> Letzte Woche sprachen wir von einer möglichen Terminverschiebung. Falls notwendig, dann bitte fix melden. Sonst bleibt es bei Donnerstag.


Mein Dämpfer ist bei Fox, also nützt verschieben nix 
Viel Spaß !


----------



## Schoberson (19. März 2015)

Flott, flott heute. Entweder war ich zu langsam oder die anderen zu schnell. Gefallen hat es mir trotzdem


----------



## Schoberson (21. März 2015)

Morgen 9:00Uhr Frühtanz in Reinbek. 
Wer Bock hat, ist um 9:00Uhr an der S-Bahn Reinbek. 

Rein haun, Andree


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (23. März 2015)

Sonntag hat gefetzt. Irgendwie habe ich wieder richtig Bock auf mtb. 

Am Donnerstag ist es bei mir zeitlich ziemlich eng. Hat jemand sonst am Mittwoch Zeit und Lust auf ne Abendrunde?


----------



## Mestro (23. März 2015)

hier!


----------



## Schoberson (24. März 2015)

Wann würde es dem Mestro genehm sein? Wenn es dem Herrn recht wäre, könnten wir bereits um 19.00Uhr starten. 
Würde sonst noch wer an unserer Radtour teilhaben wollen? 
_________________

Ich habe gerade bei den Deisterfahrern ein sehr geiles Video geplündert. Oldschool Downhill.... könnten aber auch wir bei unserer letzten Ausfahrt gewesen sein ;-)


----------



## Mestro (24. März 2015)

Durchlaucht ist die Wahl der siebenten Abendstunde sehr genehm!

Hochachtungsvoll ihre Durchlaucht von und zu Mestro


----------



## Schoberson (24. März 2015)

Glückförderungsrunde morgen 19:00Uhr am Reinbeker Bahnhof.


----------



## HamburgerBiker (24. März 2015)

Bin dabei! Bis morgen Abend.
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (25. März 2015)

Akku leer, Glückspeicher voll... Topp

War ne richtig gute Runde. Vielen Dank GNSS, schade nur, dass du zum Schluß nicht mehr konntest ;-)


----------



## Mestro (26. März 2015)

Ja war ne super Runde, danke Martin dafür! 
Gern öfter sowas!

Jens und ich haben noch ein kleines Ründchen Gehölz ran gehängt.

Endstand: 48 km, 17,8 Schnitt, 330 hm

Guts Nächtle


----------



## Schoberson (26. März 2015)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Vielen Dank GNSS, schade nur, dass du zum Schluß nicht mehr konntest ;-)


... wegen eines technischen Defektes. Nicht das jemand etwas anderes vermutet 



Mestro schrieb:


> Jens und ich haben noch ein kleines Ründchen Gehölz ran gehängt.
> 
> Endstand: 48 km, 17,8 Schnitt, 330 hm
> 
> Guts Nächtle


----------



## Schoberson (1. April 2015)

Hat jemand Bock anstatt Donnerstagabend am Freitag ne Runde durch den Matsch zu fräsen?

P.S.: Die Dirtstrecke in Geesthacht nimmt langsam Form an. Geplante Eröffnung im Mai.


----------



## gnss (1. April 2015)

machen die auch einen pumptrack? wenn das wetter am freitag passt und wir im hellen fahren bin ich dabei.


----------



## Schoberson (1. April 2015)

Pumptrack wäre natürlich cool. Glaube es wird aber eine reine Dirtstrecke. 

Freitag auf jeden Fall im Hellen. Startzeit, auch erst nach dem Aufstehen. Irgendwie so später Vormittag.


----------



## paradox (1. April 2015)

Noch immer krank, daher nicht bei


----------



## Mestro (1. April 2015)

nur wenn kein Neoprene erforderlich  ...


----------



## Schoberson (2. April 2015)

Moin Männers, habe meinen Kindern versprochen etwas mit ihnen zu unternehmen und wenn es passt bin ich morgen kurzfristig dabei.


----------



## Tommessen (2. April 2015)

Nabernd,für kurz entschlossene. Moin um 10.00Uhr in Aumühle am Mühlenteich beim Restaurant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mestro (2. April 2015)

Tommessen schrieb:


> Nabernd,für kurz entschlossene. Moin um 10.00Uhr in Aumühle am Mühlenteich beim Restaurant.



http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15267


----------



## gnss (3. April 2015)

gefühlt 42 bäume überklettert.


----------



## Tommessen (3. April 2015)

gnss schrieb:


> gefühlt 42 bäume überklettert.



War trotzdem schö


----------



## Mestro (3. April 2015)

Jupp , konnte auch immer schön Martins breite vorgefertigte Fahrrinne durch die Modder nutzen ... ;-)


----------



## Mestro (3. April 2015)

gnss schrieb:


> gefühlt 42 bäume überklettert.


----------



## Schoberson (8. April 2015)

Mahlzeit, 
ist jemand morgen beim Nightride dabei?


----------



## Mestro (8. April 2015)

Bereit, wenn Sie es sind


----------



## Schoberson (8. April 2015)

Mestro schrieb:


> Bereit, wenn Sie es sind


Logo, Digga.
-
Wo habt ihr eigentlich die Bäume umgeschubst? Oder anders gefragt, wo können wir zur Zeit einigermaßen fahren?


----------



## Mestro (8. April 2015)

Glücksspiel ... werden schon was finden ...

LMB?

(ich sach ma zu 90% zu)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (8. April 2015)

LMB!


----------



## Schoberson (8. April 2015)

Sorry Micha, war gerade etwas abgelenkt. Haben die Bayern doch gewonnen

LMB ist online. Würde mich freuen wenn es bei dir klappt.


----------



## Mestro (9. April 2015)

LMB steht auf Freitag. ..?


----------



## Schoberson (9. April 2015)

Jetzt ist es richtig. Nightride ist heute.


----------



## Schoberson (9. April 2015)

Harald ist heute auch zugegen.


----------



## Mestro (9. April 2015)

heute dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (9. April 2015)

Wäre cool wenn ihr mal den Stern drücken würdet: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1810723


----------



## Mestro (9. April 2015)

erledigt!


----------



## Tommessen (11. April 2015)

Hello die Herren,
ich wollt moin so gegen 9Uhr,10Uhr ne Billtrail Runde drehen und gucken watt mein Knie dazu sagt.
Wenns mit dem Knie geht gern bis Grande und hinterher noch den Schlangentrail ran hängen.
Wer lust hat, kann sich ja melden. 
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Spezies8472 (12. April 2015)

gnss schrieb:


> Wäre cool wenn ihr mal den Stern drücken würdet: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1810723


Erledigt!


----------



## Schoberson (13. April 2015)

Guten Tag werte Bergradler in der Nacht, 

die nächsten beiden Donnerstage bin ich nicht am Start. Wer trotzdem fahren will, darf es hier gerne erwähnen. 

Immer schön elastisch bleiben, Andree


----------



## Hanswurschtl (14. April 2015)

Tach!
Wie sieht denn die Geestkante nach den Stürmen aus? Ich könnte morgen nämlich mal wieder hin.


----------



## Schoberson (14. April 2015)

Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> Tach!
> Wie sieht denn die Geestkante nach den Stürmen aus? Ich könnte morgen nämlich mal wieder hin.


Sieht so schlecht nicht aus. Ich kenne nicht alle Wege nach dem Sturm, aber es sollte gut fahrbar sein. Krähenwald und Co. solltest du hingegen meiden.


----------



## Bonnekessel (14. April 2015)

Hi, kurze Frage. Ich (Lehrer) bin nächste Woche auf Klassenfahrt in Hamburg. Ich möchte mein MTB mitnehmen. Gibt es in der Woche in den Harburger Bergen abends gegen 17-18 Uhr einen Treffpunkt für eine Allmountain/Endurorunde oder kann mir jemand da die schönen Trails zeigen? Wir sind in einem Hotel in Altona ... 17 km Anfahrt ... 

Vielen Dank für Infos


----------



## Catsoft (14. April 2015)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Hi, kurze Frage. Ich (Lehrer) bin nächste Woche auf Klassenfahrt in Hamburg. Ich möchte mein MTB mitnehmen. Gibt es in der Woche in den Harburger Bergen abends gegen 17-18 Uhr einen Treffpunkt für eine Allmountain/Endurorunde oder kann mir jemand da die schönen Trails zeigen? Wir sind in einem Hotel in Altona ... 17 km Anfahrt ...
> 
> Vielen Dank für Infos



Hallo Bonne!

Schau noch mal beim DOD, da wirst du fündig. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/d-o-d-die-dienstagsrunde-in-den-habes-teil-2.490847/page-134


----------



## Schoberson (16. April 2015)

Moin Männers, ist noch etwas hin, aber ich wollte am 30.05. in den Bikepark. Hahnenklee. Hat jemand Zeit und Bock mitzukommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tommessen (17. April 2015)

Moooin moooin, hiermit bekunde ich mein Interesse.
Man muß sich ja vom schnarch Lift selbst überzeugen


----------



## Schoberson (17. April 2015)

Sauber, dann machen wir den 30.05. als Termin fix. Aufteilung auf die Autos usw. regeln wir kurz vorher.


----------



## Tommessen (18. April 2015)

Moinsen,
Moin früh wolln wir den Billetrail befahren. Wer kann, kommt um 10.00Uhr zum Mühlenteich in Aumühle.
Beim Restaurant auf der kleenen Brücke.


----------



## Mestro (18. April 2015)

Tommessen schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> Moin früh wolln wir den Billetrail befahren. Wer kann, kommt um 10.00Uhr zum Mühlenteich in Aumühle.
> Beim Restaurant auf der kleenen Brücke.



http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15267


----------



## plattsnacker (23. April 2015)

Moin @all,

heute wieder Nightride ab Bahnhof Reinbek für jedermann !!

Start 20 Uhr.

Infos und Anmeldung hier 



Gruß

Chrischan


----------



## Malteeee1990 (26. April 2015)

Moin Moin liebe SWP´s, gestern habe ich mit Frank Telefoniert und ihm vom 30.05. erzählt..... Frank schaut jetzt in seinen Terminkalender nach ob er da Zeit hat, über die lust brauchen wir uns hier ja nicht unterhalten ;-)


----------



## Schoberson (30. April 2015)

Die fröhliche Radfahrgemeinschaft trifft sich morgen zur Frühgymnastik in Reinbek. Geplant ist ein Ausflug zum Heidbergring.


----------



## plattsnacker (2. Mai 2015)

die Altherren- und Untrainierten treffen sich Sonntag nach dem Frühstück um 11:30 Uhr am Bahnhof in Reinbek , Sophienstr 7

Gäste herzlich willkommen

Termin siehe LMB/Fahrgemeinschaften

Gruß Chrischan


----------



## paradox (2. Mai 2015)

Und die Frühaufsteher um 08:30 Uhr für die Morgengymnastik. 

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15325


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (6. Mai 2015)

Moin, leider bin ich diesen und nächsten Donnerstag wieder nicht am Start.


----------



## plattsnacker (11. Mai 2015)

Moin !   Heute Abend jemand Bock auf Nightride ?   Donnerstag fällt bei mir wieder flach...

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## plattsnacker (11. Mai 2015)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Moin !   Heute Abend jemand Bock auf Nightride ?   Donnerstag fällt bei mir wieder flach...
> 
> Gruß
> Chrischan





Forget it, ich geh' SUPen...


----------



## Schoberson (18. Mai 2015)

Tach, ich wollte langsam den Besuch im Bikepark Hahnenklee am 30.05. planen. 
Mitfahrer bislang :
Feste Zusagen
- Malte
- Thomas
- Eni
Ungewiss
- Henry?
- Micha? 
- Frank?
Habe ich jemanden vergessen? 
Treffpunkt um 6:30Uhr Parkplatz S-Bahn Bergedorf (Hinterausgang).
Alle Unentschlossenen sollten bitte bis Donnerstag zu oder absagen, damit wir die Autos ordentlich belegen können.


----------



## Mestro (18. Mai 2015)

dabei


----------



## Schoberson (29. Mai 2015)

Nabend, ein Lebenszeichen im unserem Thread!!!!
Morgen starten wir wie geplant. Alle Kurzentschlossene oder Selbstfahrer oder beides, können gerne morgen auch dabei sein. Würd mich freuen. 

Rein haun, Andree


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (1. Juni 2015)

Bikepark Hahnenklee war sehr, sehr geil. Sieben Leute, komplett eingesaut, waren nach fast neun Stunden Geballer extrem zufrieden. 
Und weil es so schön war, würde ich gerne bald wieder schreddern und zwar dann:
18.07. und 22.08.
Wer Bock drauf hat, kann sich die Tage schon mal in den Kalender eintragen. 
Wohin wir fahren, können wir noch besprechen, Hauptsache Bikepark.


----------



## Mestro (1. Juni 2015)

Auf jeden!


----------



## TeeKay82 (1. Juni 2015)

Moinsen Männers,

ich hoffe bei Euch ist alles im Lot und ihr kennt mich noch!;-) Nach dem schmerzlichen Verkauf meines Propain und einen knappen Jahr Abstinenz, überkam mich die Unvernunft und ich hab hier wieder nen neuen Hobel stehen

Bei eurem nächsten Bikeparkbesuch würde ich mich euch wiedermal gerne anschliessen. so wie Andre sagt, scheiss egal wohin...meinetwegen auch Trailcenter Rabensberg

In diesem Sinne...Kette rechts


----------



## Schoberson (9. Juni 2015)

TeeKay82 schrieb:


> Moinsen Männers,
> 
> ich hoffe bei Euch ist alles im Lot und ihr kennt mich noch!;-) Nach dem schmerzlichen Verkauf meines Propain und einen knappen Jahr Abstinenz, überkam mich die Unvernunft und ich hab hier wieder nen neuen Hobel stehen
> 
> ...



Das ist ja mal eine Überraschung. Wäre sehr geil mit Dir mal wieder die Trails zu rocken. 

Der Trailcenter Rabenberg steht auch auf meiner Wunschliste, bedarf aber etwas mehr Planung, weil weit weg und so. Deswegen werden die nächsten Parkbesuche eher wieder im Harz oder Sauerland stattfinden. Aber mach Dir schonmal für den 18.07. und 22.08. einen Knoten ins Smartphone. 

Was hast Du dir denn für einen Boliden gegönnt?


----------



## Schoberson (9. Juni 2015)

Nochmal ich. 

Hat jemand heute Abend ab ca. 19:30Uhr Lust auf eine Bretterrrunde im Gehölz?


----------



## Mestro (9. Juni 2015)

Hätte schon Bock, leider schlecht Zeit. Wenn dann wohl nicht vor 20:00


----------



## Schoberson (9. Juni 2015)

Mestro schrieb:


> Hätte schon Bock, leider schlecht Zeit. Wenn dann wohl nicht vor 20:00


Ich wollte eigentlich sogar schon etwas früher los. Ach, ist doch immer die gleiche Scheise mit der Scheise. 20:00Uhr ist leider zu spät. Ich will zukünftig wieder öfter fahren, auch wenn es nur ne kurze Austoberunde ist. Nächstesmal klappt es dann vielleicht. 
Rock on...


----------



## TeeKay82 (11. Juni 2015)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal eine Überraschung. Wäre sehr geil mit Dir mal wieder die Trails zu rocken.
> 
> Der Trailcenter Rabenberg steht auch auf meiner Wunschliste, bedarf aber etwas mehr Planung, weil weit weg und so. Deswegen werden die nächsten Parkbesuche eher wieder im Harz oder Sauerland stattfinden. Aber mach Dir schonmal für den 18.07. und 22.08. einen Knoten ins Smartphone.
> 
> Was hast Du dir denn für einen Boliden gegönnt?



Moinsen Andre,

das klingt doch top. Das Juli Darum ist leider schon verplant, aber der Augusttermin ist auf jeden Fall eingetragen!

Hab mir den Hobel geholt: https://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3609

Macht richtig Bock das Ding.


----------



## Schoberson (12. Juni 2015)

TeeKay82 schrieb:


> Moinsen Andre,
> 
> das klingt doch top. Das Juli Darum ist leider schon verplant, aber der Augusttermin ist auf jeden Fall eingetragen!
> 
> ...


Topp Bude!!!

Dann rocken wir im August den Park.


----------



## plattsnacker (18. Juni 2015)

Heute jemand Bock und Zeit auf Nightride (gemütlich) ??? 


Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fichte- (22. Juni 2015)

wie sieht es diese Woche aus? Wann fährt jemand los?


----------



## wolfdanny (22. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 
nach kläglichen Versuchen der Kontaktaufnahme über Homepage und FB hier noch ein Versuch meinerseits 
Ich bin neu in die Gegend gezogen und würde auch gerne einmal mitfahren, falls noch Platz und Zuwachswunsch besteht 
Für einen kleinen Ausritt bin ich immer gerne bereit, solange es nicht Sch.... regnet


----------



## plattsnacker (23. Juni 2015)

Hallo Fichte,
Hallo wolfdanny,

schön, dass ihr doch noch zu uns gefunden habt ! 
Wir freuen uns immer über neue Mitfahrer !

Im Moment finden unsere regelmäßigen Termine leider ziemlich unregelmäßig statt...

Eigentlich wäre immer Donnerstag um 20 Uhr Nightride ab S-Bahnhof Reinbek (Sophienstr. 7), sowie Sonntag eine "Frühschicht" mit Start ab Wentorf/Edeka (am Kreisel) zu verschiedenen Uhrzeiten ( so zwischen 7 -10 Uhr, je nach Wetter ).

Da sich die WhatsApp-Gruppe als schneller und praktischer erwiesen hat, werden leider manchmal die Touren hier nicht mehr großartig angekündigt, sondern nur noch in LMB/Fahrgemeinschaften kurz gepostet, nachdem in WhatsApp geplant wurde.

Wenn ihr also "ganz nah" bei uns sein wollt, schickt mir eure Handynummer per PN, und ich nehme euch auch in den WhatsApp-Chat auf !   

Ich selbst bin leider diesen Sommer ziemlich wenig dabei, diese Woche wohl gar nicht...

Aber ich werde die Jungs nochmal bitten, auch hier die Tourinfos zu posten, damit wir/ihr zusammenfindet.


Gruß
Christian


----------



## wolfdanny (23. Juni 2015)

Hi Christian,
ja danke erst mal für die Info. Whatsapp hab ich nicht, aber vielleicht kann ja doch der Eine oder Andere hier posten. Sonntags morgens ist mir persönlich ehrlich gesagt zu früh, der Nightride wäre aber mal was 
Ansonsten würde ich mich natürlich immer über Infos die Ausritte betreffend freuen, sobalds passt schwing ich mich aufs Alupferd und bin dabei 
Ich freu mich! Bis bald im Wald


----------



## Fichte- (23. Juni 2015)

Meine Nummer hast du per pn

dann bin ich ja mal gespannt


----------



## Schoberson (25. Juni 2015)

Moin, jemand Bock morgen auf ne kurze Ballerrunde im Gehölz und Geesthang? 
Start gegen 19:00Uhr am Luisengymnasium.


----------



## Schoberson (25. Juni 2015)

Abfahrt erst um 19:30Uhr!


----------



## wolfdanny (25. Juni 2015)

Lust hätte ich, ich weiß nur nicht 100%ig ob ich es schaffe. Sonst schick mir mal deine Nummer, wenn ich es nicht schaffe, schreibe ich dir eine SMS


----------



## Schoberson (26. Juni 2015)

@wolfdanny,
ich guck um 19:00Uhr nochmal ins Forum. Kannst ja kurz Info geben,  ob ja oder nein.
@all
Tour findet statt. Auch wenn hier im Forum mal wieder Funkstille herrscht B-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfdanny (26. Juni 2015)

ok, bin dabei. hoffe, dass es wirklich nur eine kurze runde wird, hab leider nicht sooo viel zeit heute. aber zum reinschnuppern sollte es reichen. 
luisengymnasium reinbek, gegen 19:30.


----------



## paradox (26. Juni 2015)

Luisengym Bergedorf, nicht Reinbek!


----------



## wolfdanny (26. Juni 2015)

gut dass du das sagst!


----------



## Tommessen (26. Juni 2015)

Hello,wenn jemand bock auf Habes am Sonntach moin hat. Um10Uhr an der Kärntner Hütte.


----------



## Schoberson (29. Juni 2015)

Mal ne Frage in die Runde. Wer will eigentlich am 18.07. mit in den Bikepark und die, die mitfahren können schonmal überlegen wo die Reise hingehen soll. 
Ich hätte Bock auf Willingen oder Braunlage. Winterberg oder Schulenburg ist zu heftig oder? Oder Tagestour im Deister?  Was meint ihr?


----------



## Mestro (29. Juni 2015)

Bin dabei, wenn nix dazwischen kommt. Deister u. Willingen würde mich mal interessieren ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (30. Juni 2015)

Sauba Micha.
Dann lass uns doch Willingen oder Deister ins Auge fassen und je nach dem wer mitkommt wird entschieden. Park oder Tour.


----------



## MangoHenry (30. Juni 2015)

Wie immer wäre n Stern super


----------



## Mestro (30. Juni 2015)

Star ...done


----------



## Mestro (30. Juni 2015)

19.07. Sonntag Deister ... jupp


----------



## Schoberson (30. Juni 2015)

Henry, bist du da wirklich nur sooo langsam runtergefahren? ;-) 
Schickes Video 
-
So, unsere Kaffeefahrt ist nun von dem 18.07. auf den 19.07. verschoben. Das Ziel ist noch unbekannt, man munkelt aber das es Braunlage oder Deister wird. 

Wolan Freunde des Bergradelns


----------



## plattsnacker (1. Juli 2015)

Moin Jungs,

LMB für Nightride am Donnerstag ist online.


Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## wolfdanny (1. Juli 2015)

...heißt für mich Neuling jetzt übersetzt?


----------



## Mestro (1. Juli 2015)

hier: http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15430

bei Interesse einfach gucken und auf "Bin dabei" drücken. ;-)


----------



## wolfdanny (1. Juli 2015)

ah ok, danke


----------



## plattsnacker (3. Juli 2015)

Moin Danny,

hier die versprochenen Links zu den Lampen:

http://www.amazon.de/CM3-Scheinwerf...&qid=1435898824&sr=1-13&keywords=CREE+fahrrad

http://www.amazon.de/CREE-XM-L-Fahrradlampe-Scheinwerfer-CREE3X3800/dp/B00C0P1YMG/ref=sr_1_1?s=lighting&ie=UTF8&qid=1435898992&sr=1-1&keywords=CREE+fahrrad


Die erste Lampe bündelt den Lichtstrahl etwas mehr. Würde ich als Helmlampe empfehlen.

Die zweite Lampe für den Lenker.


Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfdanny (3. Juli 2015)

Danke Chrischan!


----------



## wolfdanny (3. Juli 2015)

Und hier wie gestern meinerseits versprochen der Link für Interessierte ein Hüttenwochenende im Harz betreffend.

http://www.mtb-harz.de/index.php/2013-03-12-19-00-22/saisonabschluss-2015


----------



## Mestro (3. Juli 2015)

Sonntag eventuell Tour in Planung ...
Näheres später  ...

wer, wann, wo ..?


----------



## HamburgerBiker (8. Juli 2015)

Moin zusammen!

Jemand Interesse an morgigem Nightride? Dann nix wie anmelden. --> LMB

Gruß Jens


----------



## Mestro (8. Juli 2015)

jupp


----------



## Mestro (9. Juli 2015)

"Moinsen, die Bike Tour in den Deister findet Sonntach statt, nicht wie geplant Samstag. Bisher sind Eni Micha und Icke on Tour"

Ich war mal so frei und hab Thomas (Tommes) aus WhatsApp zitiert ...


----------



## wolfdanny (9. Juli 2015)

bin erst nächste Woche wieder im Landkreis....


----------



## Schoberson (11. Juli 2015)

Moin, hat jemand morgen Vormittag Bock auf eine zwei Stunden Tour im Gehölz und Boberg? Abfahrt: gerne auch früh


----------



## Schoberson (11. Juli 2015)

Es wird sehr früh
Abfahrt 7:00Uhr am Luisengymnasium. 
Chris ist auch am Start.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HamburgerBiker (11. Juli 2015)

ist zwar noch vor dem Aufstehen.... 
Aber ich bin dabei 
bis morgen früh!


----------



## Schoberson (11. Juli 2015)

HamburgerBiker schrieb:


> ist zwar noch vor dem Aufstehen....
> Aber ich bin dabei
> bis morgen früh!


Cool. 
Es wird morgen aber keine Ballerrunde werden. Anfangs jedenfalls und dann mal schauen ;-) Nicht das falsche Erwartungen aufkommen.


----------



## HamburgerBiker (11. Juli 2015)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Cool.
> Es wird morgen aber keine Ballerrunde werden. Anfangs jedenfalls und dann mal schauen ;-) Nicht das falsche Erwartungen aufkommen.


keine Angst ;-)
War heute auch schon unterwegs, da ist morgen zum Ausruhen


----------



## MrIch (11. Juli 2015)

Erstmal ein freundliches hallo an alle.
Ich (16 Jahre) habe letztens auf einer Klassenfahrt eine MTB Tour gemacht und da es mir extrem spaß gemacht hat durchs Gelände zu heizen hatte ich überlegt mal mit dem MTB anzufangen.
Nun meine Fragen:
Fahrt ihr auch mit jüngeren?
Wenn ja könne mir jemand die Grundsachen zeigen?
Habt ihr viel Erfahrung und könnt ihr mich beim MTB kauf beraten?

Ich bedanke mich jetzt schon mal für antworten. 
Mfg.


----------



## Malteeee1990 (12. Juli 2015)

MrIch schrieb:


> Erstmal ein freundliches hallo an alle.
> Ich (16 Jahre) habe letztens auf einer Klassenfahrt eine MTB Tour gemacht und da es mir extrem spaß gemacht hat durchs Gelände zu heizen hatte ich überlegt mal mit dem MTB anzufangen.
> Nun meine Fragen:
> Fahrt ihr auch mit jüngeren?
> ...





Moin Moin, wie haben bei uns keine altersbeschränkung! Wir sind alle zwischen 24 und 50 und bei uns ist jeder Biker gerne willkommen. Falls du fragen hast stehen wir dir gerne zur seite! Es werden auch immer Fahrtechnicktipps weiter gegeben....


----------



## MrIch (12. Juli 2015)

Kann man sich denn in Reinbeker Umgebung für den Anfang irgendwo ein Bike leihen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Malteeee1990 (12. Juli 2015)

MrIch schrieb:


> Kann man sich denn in Reinbeker Umgebung für den Anfang irgendwo ein Bike leihen?



Das ist eine Gute frage ;-) bisher habe ich davon noch nichts mitbekommen das es dort irgendwo geht. Zu mindestens keine MTB's...


----------



## MrIch (12. Juli 2015)

Ab welchem Preis bekommt man denn ein einigermaßen gutes Bike?


----------



## Malteeee1990 (12. Juli 2015)

MrIch schrieb:


> Ab welchem Preis bekommt man denn ein einigermaßen gutes Bike?




Sagen wir es mal lieber so es kommt immer darauf an was am ausgeben kann und möchte... man kann im netz das eine oder andere schnäpchen finden ;-)


----------



## Malteeee1990 (12. Juli 2015)

MrIch schrieb:


> Ab welchem Preis bekommt man denn ein einigermaßen gutes Bike?




schau dir mal bei Caynon das Yellowstone AL 4.9 ist eigentlich gut ausgestattet und was mir in der Gruppe bei gebracht wurde, ist das das erste Bike nie das richtige ist


----------



## wolfdanny (15. Juli 2015)

Ist für morgen Abend ne Tour geplant?


----------



## Mestro (15. Juli 2015)

Morgen kann ich nicht, da bin ich bei Amy ... ;-) http://www.amyfilm.co.uk/

Werde aber vielleicht heute späten Nachmittag noch ein Ründchen drehen.


----------



## HamburgerBiker (15. Juli 2015)

Mestro schrieb:


> Werde aber vielleicht heute späten Nachmittag noch ein Ründchen drehen.



Wann ist denn bei dir später Nachmittag? 
Hatte auch vor, heute gegen 19:00 h ein kleines Ründchen zu drehen, evtl auch früher, das kann ich aber im Moment noch nicht genau abschätzen. 

@wolfdanny : Ich würde morgen Abend fahren wollen.  Welche Uhrzeit?


----------



## Mestro (15. Juli 2015)

@HamburgerBiker  ca.17:00


----------



## HamburgerBiker (15. Juli 2015)

@Mestro das passt bei mir leider nicht.


----------



## wolfdanny (15. Juli 2015)

@Mestro : Schade, heute kann ich leider nicht.
@HamburgerBiker : Morgen so ca. 20Uhr? Max. 2 Std, vielleicht Start in Glinde, dann hätte ich es mal nicht so weit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mestro (15. Juli 2015)

HamburgerBiker schrieb:


> @Mestro das passt bei mir leider nicht.


18:00 wäre auch noch okay  ...
@HamburgerBiker


----------



## Mestro (15. Juli 2015)

treffe mich mit @Tommessen 18:00 auf der Brücke beim Mühlenrestaurant in Aumühle


----------



## Schoberson (16. Juli 2015)

Abfahrt nach Braunlage am 19.07. um 7:00Uhr am Bahnhof Bergedorf Hinterausgang / Parkplatz.
Wenn es schütten sollte, fällt die Fahrt eventuell ins Wasser. Samstag wird entschieden ob ja oder nein. Aber sehr, sehr wahrscheinlich JA.


----------



## Mestro (18. Juli 2015)

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15466


----------



## Schoberson (18. Juli 2015)

Es wurde die Unwetterwarnung erneut verschärft und wir haben die Tour komplett abgesagt. 
Neuer Terminvorschlag wäre bei mir der 22.08.


----------



## Malteeee1990 (21. Juli 2015)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Es wurde die Unwetterwarnung erneut verschärft und wir haben die Tour komplett abgesagt.
> Neuer Terminvorschlag wäre bei mir der 22.08.




Der 22. August steht schon dick und fett im Kalender eingetragen


----------



## plattsnacker (23. Juli 2015)

Heute mal wieder Nightride ab S-Bahn Reinbek. 

Bitte hier anmelden:  http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15479


Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## wolfdanny (23. Juli 2015)

das war leider etwas sehr spät


----------



## plattsnacker (24. Juli 2015)

wolfdanny schrieb:


> das war leider etwas sehr spät


Sorry Danny, aber vorher war noch nicht klar, ob überhaupt gefahren wird.
Mit Familie lässt sich manchmal nicht langfristig planen..
Genau für diese Problematik haben wir halt noch den WhatsApp-Chat.

Bis demnächst
Chrischan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeeKay82 (25. Juli 2015)

Malteeee1990 schrieb:


> Der 22. August steht schon dick und fett im Kalender eingetragen



Bei mir ebenfalls!


----------



## MangoHenry (28. Juli 2015)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1870599

Es darf erneut gerne gevotet werden.


----------



## wolfdanny (29. Juli 2015)

Morgen Abend bei gutem Wetter Nightride?


----------



## plattsnacker (31. Juli 2015)

wolfdanny schrieb:


> Morgen Abend bei gutem Wetter Nightride?


Sorry, wir hatten Besuch gestern. Ist denn sonst jemand gefahren ?

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## schueszel (31. Juli 2015)

moin moin,

wann fahrt ihr denn das nächste Mal? Würde mich (45J, mäßige Kondition) euch gerne mal anschließen.

Gruß

Schüszel

P.S.: Für den NightRide fehlt noch die passende Beleuchtung.


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## wolfdanny (4. August 2015)

Hallo Schuezel,
wie du merkst ist das Forum hier nur sehr mäßig genutzt, die Anderen kommunizieren leider eher in einem eigens dafür eingerichteten WhatsApp-Chat.
Meistens fahren die Jungs Sonntags morgens (mir zu früh) oder Donnerstag Abends. Also eigentlich ist jede Woche Tour angesagt, aber nicht zwangsläufig hier gepostet, was sicherlich Schade ist. Aber schau einfach öfter mal hier rein! Auch ich hoffe auf regeres Treiben hier ;-)
Greez wolfdanny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mestro (4. August 2015)

Oder öfter mal hier: http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/events 
 nachschauen.


----------



## schueszel (4. August 2015)

wolfdanny schrieb:


> Meistens fahren die Jungs Sonntags morgens (mir zu früh)



Wie früh ist denn "früh"? Für mich wäre samstags und/oder sonntags eine gute Startzeit zwischen 8.00 Uhr und 9.30 Uhr. Nicht zu früh, nicht zu spät.

LMB habe ich natürlich auch im Blick.

VG

Schüszel


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## wolfdanny (5. August 2015)

ja dann bist du da ja zeitlich genau richtig  
Gegen 08:00 starten sie immer meines Wissens


----------



## schueszel (5. August 2015)

Wer wäre denn an diesem Sonntag,  den 9.8. um 8.00 Uhr ab S-Bhf Reinbek dabei?


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tommessen (7. August 2015)

Morgen um 11Uhr am S-Bahnhof Reinbek findet eine Tour durch das Bergedorfer Gehölz,Geesthang,Börnsen,Kröppelshagen nach Aumühle statt.


----------



## schueszel (7. August 2015)

Mein Familienoberhaupt hat mir Freigang erteilt, ich bin dabei.


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## schueszel (8. August 2015)

Hallo T(h)omas,

vielen Dank für die Tour, hat Spaß gemacht! 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tommessen (8. August 2015)

Jupp Jan, war ne richtig schöne einsau Tour. Die anderen starten morgen um 7 die Tour, auch am Bahnhof Reinbek. Gruss und bis zum nächsten mal. Thomas


----------



## Mestro (8. August 2015)

Sonntag-Spätaufsteher Tour -> http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15513


----------



## Schoberson (14. August 2015)

Moin, 
Samstag 22.08. fahren wir in den Bikepark Braunlage. Wer noch Bock hat, bitte melden. 
Reinhaun, Andree


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mestro (14. August 2015)

Hier!


----------



## TeeKay82 (15. August 2015)




----------



## Schoberson (20. August 2015)

Moinsen, Treffpunkt am Samstag ist 7:00Uhr am Hinterausgang Bahnhof Bergedorf. 
Wetter sollte passen. Hab schon richtig Bock auf Ballern ;-)


----------



## TeeKay82 (20. August 2015)




----------



## Mestro (20. August 2015)

Jupp


----------



## Sven7181 (29. August 2015)

Moin,

fährt bei euch ein Jörg Krämer aus Reinbek mit?
Falls ja bitte PN an mich.

Danke,
Sven


----------



## plattsnacker (1. September 2015)

schueszel schrieb:


> moin moin,
> 
> wann fahrt ihr denn das nächste Mal? Würde mich (45J, mäßige Kondition) euch gerne mal anschließen.
> 
> ...




Moin Schüszel,

wenn du mit in unseren WhatsApp-Chat willst, schicke mir deine Handynummer per PN.
Dann entgeht dir kaum noch eine Tour  ;-)

Gruß aus Reinbek
Chrischan


----------



## Spezies8472 (1. September 2015)

Vielleicht hat es sich ja schon herumgesprochen, in der Haake und den Harburger Bergen "brodelt" es.
Der Förster wird auf uns aufmerksam, daher gibt es in der nächsten Woche einen Gesprächstermin.

Ein bisschen Input dazu findet ihr hier :
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/freeride-und-endurotouren-in-und-um-hamburg.618966/page-89

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/d-o-d-die-dienstagsrunde-in-den-habes-teil-2.490847/page-144

Zum Gespräch als solches :
Mit dem Förster habe ich heute einen Termin vereinbart. Es ist Mittwoch, der 09.09.2015 um 15.00 Uhr
in der Kärntner Hütte. Auch wenn es nicht gerade eine Uhrzeit ist, die arbeitnehmerdreundlich ist, so hoffe
ich doch, den ein oder anderen Biker dort zu treffen.
Parallel habe ich zum DAV Kontakt aufgenommen. Hendrik von Epic Cycles wird auch kommen, denn als
Anlaufstelle für viele Biker aus Hamburg ist das nicht verkehrt, sozusagen als Meinungsverstärker 
Die Radsportabteilungen aus den umliegenden Gemeinden werde ich jetzt antickern, damit wir auch
die Verbände und Vereine hinter uns haben. Denn das Problem ist bei uns MTBern die fehlende Lobby.
Die muss ich zwar auch nicht immer haben, aber für derartige Problemstellungen kann das nicht
verkehrt sein.
Ich hätte auch gerne etwas mehr Vorlauf gehabt für diesen Termin. Aber am 10.09. tagt der Vorstand
des Regionalparks Rosengarten. So kann der Förster dort unmittelbar seine Eindrücke widergeben.

Wer es zeitlich trotzdem einrichten kann, ist natürlich herzlich gern eingeladen, logo.
Ich habe mit dem Förster die Idee gehabt, dass wir nach dem Gespräch, ca. 1,5 - 2 Stunden, gemeinsam
1 oder 2 Trails abfahren / abgehen, damit jeder den Wald aus der Sicht des anderen sehen kann.

Wie das Ganze weitergehen wird, kann ich nicht sagen. aber ich finde es gut, dass so ein Gespräch stattfindet.
Denn der Förster hätte ja auch abwinken können und die Eskalation innerhalb des Regionalparks Rosengarten
"weiterlaufen" lassen können. Er nimmt uns MTBer ernst und sucht den Dialog.
Auch wenn er Verbotsschilder als allerletzte Möglichkeit sieht, so wird der Trail zur Autobahn eingezäunt bleiben.
Denn dies ist eine Biotopschutzfläche, die durch Erosion in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wurde. Dort steht auch
ein entsprechendes Schild.

Wenn Ihr also dabei seid, postet das bitte hier oder per PN.
Alternativ immer her mit Euren Argumenten


----------



## Ed_Knallt (1. September 2015)

Moin,

ich war letztes Wochende (u.a.) mit dem Bike auf dem Brocken (hochgefahren !!!!!!!!  Ich !!! MIT FLATPEDALS :-O !!! ), und da hab ich mir, weiß Gott wie, aus dem großen Kettenblatt 'nen Zahn rausgebrochen. Jetzt wollte ich Ersatz beschaffen, d.h., aktuell hab ich (als Kurbelblabla) die Deore FC-M615 38 - 24 AM. Kompatibel wäre offiziell wohl auch ein Kettenblatt der FC-M625. Beide sind aber kaum zu bekommen; also nur mit immenser Wartezeit.

Jetzt die Frage: Habe ich recht wenn ich glaube das auch ein 38AM der FC-M675 passt ? 
Weil: Kettenlinie identisch, Kurbel-Lochkranz identisch, kleines Kettenblatt identisch, HG-X Kette identisch, etc. 

Vielen Dank vorab für eure Expertiese  ;-) und Grüße
Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (3. September 2015)

Ed_Knallt schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich war letztes Wochende (u.a.) mit dem Bike auf dem Brocken (hochgefahren !!!!!!!!  Ich !!! MIT FLATPEDALS :-O !!! ), und da hab ich mir, weiß Gott wie, aus dem großen Kettenblatt 'nen Zahn rausgebrochen. Jetzt wollte ich Ersatz beschaffen, d.h., aktuell hab ich (als Kurbelblabla) die Deore FC-M615 38 - 24 AM. Kompatibel wäre offiziell wohl auch ein Kettenblatt der FC-M625. Beide sind aber kaum zu bekommen; also nur mit immenser Wartezeit.
> 
> ...



Moin Sascha,

ich würde mal dieses hier probieren, ist das einzige, welches mir bei H&S als passend erscheint:
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-slx-kettenblatt-fc-m675-38-zaehne-am-145497/wg_id-429

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## gnss (3. September 2015)

Bist du tatsächlich irgendwo aufgesetzt oder ist es einfach nur der quasi nicht vorhandene, kurze Zahn, der als Schalthilfe dient?


----------



## plattsnacker (3. September 2015)

So, LMB für heute Abend ist online:  http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15576


Bis nachher
Chrischan


----------



## Ed_Knallt (3. September 2015)

Moin,

nö, nicht aufgesetzt (hab jetzt ja 'ne Kettenführung mit Bashguard), der Zahn war schon mal krumm, weil ich bei extremen Bergauf zu spät runtergeschaltet hab. Da ist die Kette nicht richtig geglitten, hat sich wohl unter last verkantet, und hat den Zahn (torsion) verbogen. Das hab ich dann später beim treten gehört, sonst wäre es mir nicht aufgefallen. Dann hab ich also den Zahnarzt gemacht, und mit der Zange den Bösewicht gerichtet. Das hat auch ein paar wochen gehalten, bis letzten Samstag auf der Brocken-Tour. Da hab ich wohl wieder unter last - wie der Zufall will - genau über diesen Zahn...Als ich dann Sonntag ausgeladen hab fiel es mir auf - ZAHNLÜCKE!. Prinzipiell kann ich noch fahren & schalten, allerdigs, wenn ich wieder diese Lücke erwische ist ggf die Kette weg. Und da hab auf Tour keinen Bock drauf. 

Leider hab ich heute erfahren, daß weder das 615er noch das 625er noch von Shimano vertrieben werden. Also nur noch Restbestände. Wegen dem einen Zahn 'ne neue Kurbelanlage wäre preislich ein wenig "oversized". Da könnte ich mir noch andere Sachen vorstellen die ich dringlicher tauschen würde bei dem Rad.

Das 675er scheint wegen der anderen Kurbelarme eher nicht zu Passen (Danke trotzdem Christian!, hatte das Teil auch schon gesehen.)

Stecke jetzt Lösungs und Entscheidungsmässig etwas fest. Sollte mich wohl lieber wieder dem Kanufahren zuwenden ;-)

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## schueszel (4. September 2015)

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15582


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## plattsnacker (7. September 2015)

Ed_Knallt schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> nö, nicht aufgesetzt (hab jetzt ja 'ne Kettenführung mit Bashguard), der Zahn war schon mal krumm, weil ich bei extremen Bergauf zu spät runtergeschaltet hab. Da ist die Kette nicht richtig geglitten, hat sich wohl unter last verkantet, und hat den Zahn (torsion) verbogen. Das hab ich dann später beim treten gehört, sonst wäre es mir nicht aufgefallen. Dann hab ich also den Zahnarzt gemacht, und mit der Zange den Bösewicht gerichtet. Das hat auch ein paar wochen gehalten, bis letzten Samstag auf der Brocken-Tour. Da hab ich wohl wieder unter last - wie der Zufall will - genau über diesen Zahn...Als ich dann Sonntag ausgeladen hab fiel es mir auf - ZAHNLÜCKE!. Prinzipiell kann ich noch fahren & schalten, allerdigs, wenn ich wieder diese Lücke erwische ist ggf die Kette weg. Und da hab auf Tour keinen Bock drauf.
> 
> ...



Kanufahren ist auch keine Lösung, aber SUPen vielleicht ... 

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HamburgerBiker (9. September 2015)

Moin Leute,

noch jemand Interesse an einer Tour morgen (Donnerstag) Abend?

Wäre dabei. Wetter soll ja gut sein


----------



## plattsnacker (9. September 2015)

Moin !

Interesse auf jeden Fall, kann nur erst morgen definitiv zusagen bzw. planen.

Stell' doch gern schonmal LMB-Termin rein.

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## schueszel (9. September 2015)

Interesse ja, Lampen ja ;-), Zeit muss ich noch sehen.


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## HamburgerBiker (9. September 2015)

LMB für morgen Abend ist online...
Details siehe hier
Jetzt nur noch schnell die Akkus laden, dann kann's auch schon los gehen 

Gruß
Jens


----------



## wolfdanny (10. September 2015)

Bock hab ich auch, weiß aber ebenfalls nicht, ob ich es schaffe... Ich versuchs aber


----------



## Schoberson (10. September 2015)

HamburgerBiker schrieb:


> LMB für morgen Abend ist online...
> Details siehe hier
> Jetzt nur noch schnell die Akkus laden, dann kann's auch schon los gehen
> 
> ...


Dabei


----------



## paradox (11. September 2015)

Sonntach LMB: -->http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15593


----------



## wolfdanny (11. September 2015)

Wie versprochen hier der Link zu meinem Netzhaut-Verkokeler von Gestern: 
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00W04IQBE?ref_=cm_cr-mr-title


----------



## Schoberson (11. September 2015)

paradox schrieb:


> Sonntach LMB: -->http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15593


Dabei


----------



## Schoberson (11. September 2015)

wolfdanny schrieb:


> Wie versprochen hier der Link zu meinem Netzhaut-Verkokeler von Gestern:
> http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00W04IQBE?ref_=cm_cr-mr-title


Ist leider ausverkauft. Habe mir eine baugleiche Funzel bestellt. Soll morgen geliefert werden. Vielen Dank für den Link.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spezies8472 (13. September 2015)

Die Diskussionen sind ja schon im Gange, das ist gut so! Ich sehe das aber nicht so, dass wir uns hier zu devot
verhalten haben. Der Förster hat mehrfach betont, dass der Wald allen gehört und alle Interessen abzuwägen sind.
Er möchte lediglich die Trails sperren, die wirklich kritisch sind und bereits stark erodiert sind oder aufgrund des
Wildbestands tabu sind. Dazu jedoch mehr im folgenden Text.
Ich sehe hier keine nennenswerten, dauerhaften Einschränkungen des „Trailnetzes“ auf uns zukommen.
Ein verantwortungsvoller Umgang mit dem Wald durch alle Nutzer ( Wanderer, Reiter, Biker, Spaziergänger, ... ) und
die Anwendung des Gleichheitsgrundsatzes ist das Anliegen des Försters.

Nun aber zur Veranstaltung, diese war in 2 Teile aufgeteilt :
*1.  Vorführung, Gespräch und Diskussion in der Kärntner Hütte*
Teilgenommen haben insgesamt ca. 12 – 15 Personen, u.a. :
Gido Hollmichel, Revierförster in der Haake und Hausbruch und z.T. Fischbeker Heide
1 Vertreter der Forstbehörde ( Zentraler Forstdienst ) der Stadt Hamburg
1 Vertreter des Naturschutzes der Stadt Hamburg
Martin Kowalewski, Gruppenleiter MTB beim DAV Hamburg und Niederelbe
sowie diverse interessierte BikerInnen und natürlich meine Wenigkeit, Martin Franze

Gestartet haben wir mit einer sehr interessanten und informativen Präsentation des Försters,Gido Hollmichel.
Diese enthielt die gesetzlichen Grundlagen für den Wald und dessen Nutzung.
Desweiteren den Verweis auf die 3 offiziellen MTB-Strecken des Regionalparks Rosengarten, sowie den inoffiziellen
Trails und den Problemen, die sich daraus ergeben. Auch die Belange der Forstwirtschaft, sowie zum Wild und der
Jägerei wurden dargestellt.
Zu den gesetzlichen Grundlagen :
Bundeswaldgesetz (BWaldG), insbesondere § 1  http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/bwaldg/
Bundesnaturschutzgesetz (BNatG) § 30 "Geschützte Biotope"  http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/bnatschg_2009/
Landeswaldgesetz (LWaldG) § 9 "Betreten des Waldes"  http://www.landesrecht-hamburg.de/j...howdoccase=1&doc.id=jlr-WaldGHArahmen&st=null
LWaldG § 11 "Verhaltensregeln"
Bundes-Bodenschutzgesetz  http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/bbodschg/
NSG-VO Fischbeker Heide  http://www.landesrecht-hamburg.de/j...st=lr&doc.id=jlr-FischHeideNatSchGebVHArahmen
Aus diesen Gesetzen und Verordnungen leitet sich viel Grundsätzliches für alle Nutzer des Waldes ab.
Die sich daraus ergebenden Verhaltensregeln decken sich mit dem Postionspapier des DAV zum Mountainbiken,
sowie dem DIMB-Trailknigge. Die wichtigsten Infos sind :
-  3 Waldfunktionen : allgemeiner Nutzen des Waldes, Schutz, Erholung
-  es gibt 3 MTB-Kurse im Regionalpark, für die auch die Verkehrssicherungspflicht übernommen wird
  (wer haftet bei "Ergänzungen" durch Sprünge und anderen unerlaubt gebauten Elementen ? )
-  Beachtung der Nachtruhe ( möglichst kein Biken in der Dämmerung und nachts, denn das Wild braucht auch seine Ruhe ),
   hierdurch gibt es eine Verbissproblematik, denn das Wildbret hat in	den letzten Jahren spürbar an Gewicht verloren
   durch Flucht, die Folge sind Verbiss an Neupflanzungen und Schösslingen
-  beim Passieren von anderen Waldnutzern sind gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme und angespasste Geschwindigkeit gefordert
-  Sperrungen von Trails sind zu unbedingt respektieren ( Schilder, Stämme, Wälle, ... )
-  die Absperrungen bei Waldarbeiten sind unbedingt zu beachten, so gibt es durch Windbruch und Windwurf
   ein erhebliches Gefährdungspotenzial
-  die Ortungsfunktion des Handys sollte für Notfälle aktiviert sein
-  Jagd ist ganzjährig erlaubt, insbesondere in der Dämmerung!
-  das Bauen und Schaffen von Trails ist nicht erlaubt
-  Rückzugsgebiete des Wildes sind Tabuzonen ( Unterholz und Dickungen )

Bei der anschließenden Diskussion haben wir sehr offen und konstruktiv diskutiert. Es wurden u.a. ein paar Regeln festgelegt
und das weitere Vorgehen besprochen. Die wichtigsten Punkte :
*a.  Trails*
In den ausgewiesenen Trails des Regionalparks Rosengarten ( roter Pfeil ) ist das MTB-Fahren ausdrücklich erlaubt.
Das Erweitern dieser ist illegal, auch das Trailbauen im Allgemeinen. U.a. stellt sich hier auch die Haftungsfrage
( Verkehrsicherungspflicht ).
Als Maßnahme hieraus werden Herr Hollmichel und ich uns in den nächsten 2 Wochen verabreden und eine
Trailampel erarbeiten. D.h. wir werden alle Trails erfassen und katalogisieren,
grün : erlaubt und jederzeit befahrbar
gelb : fahrbar, aber kritisch wegen Erosion oder Wild, muss regelmäßig geprüft werden
rot : absolut tabu, wegen Naturschutz, Erosion, Wild oder Gefahr für Leib und Leben.
Daraus ergibt sich eine Karte, die entsprechend publiziert wird. Ein geeignetes Mittel zur Sperrung von Trails muss noch
festgelegt werden, denn ein Schilderwald soll nicht das Ziel sein. Ein Holzstamm, vor allem wenn er nicht einfach mit der
Hand entfernt werden kann, ist immer eine Sperrung des Försters und nicht von Wanderen, Reitern, ...
*b. Ansprechpartner*
Was derzeit das größte Problem darstellt, ist der "anonymen Masse" der MTBer ein Gesicht zu geben.
Die Forstbehörden brauchen Ansprechpartner auf der anderen Seite. Ob ein Verein gegründet wird,
eine Interessengemeinschaft, Vereinigung, Gruppe, ... konnte nicht abschließend geklärt werden.
M.E. ist dies die Kernfrage, die aber nicht so schnell beantwortet werden kann.
*c. Verhalten im Trail*
Vollbremsungen sind möglichst zu vermeiden, da die Erosion gefördert wird. Es gibt bereits sehr stark in Mitleidenschaft
gezogene Trails, die z.T. wieder aufwändig hergerichtet werden müssen. Verbotsschilder sind natürlich zu beachten.
*d.  Weiteres Vorgehen*
Die offiziellen Stellen (Förster, Forstbehörde, Naturschutzbehörde, Umweltamt, Regionalpark Rosengarten, ... )
sind noch nicht endgültig informiert. Herr Hollmichel sucht den partnerschaftlichen Weg mit uns, für seine Kollegen
von den anderen Revieren kann er aber nicht sprechen. Das muss auch noch alles innerhalb der Behörden abgestimmt werden.
Zeitlich haben wir uns nicht festgelegt.  Grobgeschätzt denke ich, dass wir uns wieder in ca. 8 Wochen treffen werden.
Dabei werden auch die Erfahrungen der Trailampel ein Thema sein.

*2. Trailbesichtigung*
Herr Hollmichel hat mit uns, einer Gruppe von ca. 8 - 10 Bikern, diverse Trails abgefahren.
Für alle war es sehr interessant, denn der Blickwinkel des Försters war bisher für alle neu.
Nicht alle inoffiziellen Trails sind für ihn problematisch und können auch weiterhin geduldet werden.
Die Trailampel wird es zeigen!!
Ein großes Problem stellen die Trails dar, in denen irgendjemand gebaut hatte. Das führte zu Schäden. So traut sich nicht
jeder einen Sprung zu und macht entweder eine Vollbremsung ( führt früher oder später zu Erosion ) oder es werden
Umwege durchs Unterholz gesucht.
Bei der Erosion ist nicht nur der Abtrag des Bodens problematisch, sondern auch das Freilegen der Wurzeln und die
daraus resultierenden Schäden. Pilzbefall im Wurzelbereich ist nicht selten die Folge!!
Die Erosion ist beim Trail an der AS Heimfeld das Problem. Das Biotop, eine Trockengrasfläche ist bereits sehr stark erodiert
und in Mitleidenschaft gezogen. Daher als "Notbremse" der Zaun und das Verbotsschild.

*3.  Zusammenfassung*
Insgesamt gesehen war die Veranstaltung für alle Beteiligten, so glaube ich, ein voller Erfolg.Ich habe den Eindruck gewonnen,
dass Herr Hollmichel und auch die Forstbehörde, die MTBer nichtausperren will. Es wird bewusst der Dialog gesucht.
Herr Hollmichel macht aber deutlich, dass sich an manchen Dingen etwas ändern muss. Aber dabei will er uns einbinden,
aber auch in gewisser Weise verpflichten.
Daher ist m.E. die größte Herausforderung die Bildung oder Benennung einer Vereinigung, die dann für die Mountainbiker
und deren Interessen steht. Denn die offziellen Stellen und Forstbehörden brauchen Verantwortliche und Ansprechpartner
auf Seiten der MTBer.

Am kommenden Dienstag werde ich mit dem Förster einen Plan erarbeiten, mit Einzeichnung von Trails in der Haake nach
den o.g. Kriterien. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass nicht jeder inoffzielle Trail auch dichtgemacht wird, sondern nur die wirklich
"schlimmen" aus Sicht des Försters.

Weitere Informationen, wie z.B. die Präsentation des Försters, oder das Positionspapier des DAV, kann ich gerne
zur Verfügung stellen. Ihr könnt mir dann per PN Eure Emailadressen senden.

Alle weiteren Neuigkeiten werde ich hier kommunizieren, insbesondere wann das nächste Treffen stattfindet.


Ride on
Martin Franze


----------



## schueszel (19. September 2015)

morgen früh um 8.00 ab Bhf Reinbek


----------



## Schoberson (22. September 2015)

Moinsen, 
ich würde gerne am Donnerstag durch die Nacht brettern, habe allerdings einen Termin und kann noch nicht sagen wie lang es dauert. 
Wäre cool wenn sich ein paar Leute finden und ich mich als Last Minute Biker einklinken könnte . 
-
Für alle Nicht-Whats-App-Nutzer!!!
Am 26.09. ist wieder ein Betriebsausflug nach Braunlage geplant. Eine Kombination aus DH und Trailtour


----------



## Mestro (22. September 2015)

Wenn meine Grippe bis Sa auskuriert ist, bin ich gerne beim Betriebsausflug dabei!
Do NR leider nicht ...


----------



## ExilHarzer (22. September 2015)

Hat jemand Bock, am Sonntag in die HaBe 's und n paar Runden drehen? Ich persönlich war leider noch nie da (warum auch immer - wahrscheinlich begründet durch meine Abneigung Harburg gegenüber....man weiß es nicht so genau), wäre daher eher ne Erkundungstour ohne ernsthaften sportlichen Hintergrund.


----------



## ExilHarzer (22. September 2015)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> ich würde gerne am Donnerstag durch die Nacht brettern, habe allerdings einen Termin und kann noch nicht sagen wie lang es dauert.
> Wäre cool wenn sich ein paar Leute finden und ich mich als Last Minute Biker einklinken könnte .
> -
> ...


 
Welche Strecke solls denn werden ?


----------



## Schoberson (22. September 2015)

ExilHarzer schrieb:


> Welche Strecke solls denn werden ?


Mir egal, Hauptsache der Weg ist schön matschig....
Allerdings ist es bei mir absolut nicht klar ob ich es schaffe. Termine, Termine, Termine


----------



## plattsnacker (24. September 2015)

Geht ab !	-->   http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15609



HEUTE Nightride, Details im Link...

@micha:  gute Besserung !


Bis nachher
Chrischan


----------



## plattsnacker (24. September 2015)

Termin gecancelt, mangels Beteiligung ;-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schueszel (24. September 2015)

NRS NightRideSolo


----------



## schueszel (26. September 2015)

Ist wer morgen um 8.00 Uhr dabei ab S-Bh Reinbek? LMB


----------



## HamburgerBiker (26. September 2015)

schueszel schrieb:


> Ist wer morgen um 8.00 Uhr dabei ab S-Bh Reinbek? LMB


Hier! 
Dann bis morgen.
Gruß Jens


----------



## schueszel (27. September 2015)

Hallo Jens, hat Spaß gemacht die Tour. Nur der Platten und die zwischenzeitigen Schaltprobleme mussten nicht wirklich sein. Gehört aber wohl dazu.


----------



## plattsnacker (29. September 2015)

Spezies8472 schrieb:


> Die Diskussionen sind ja schon im Gange, das ist gut so! Ich sehe das aber nicht so, dass wir uns hier zu devot
> verhalten haben. Der Förster hat mehrfach betont, dass der Wald allen gehört und alle Interessen abzuwägen sind.
> Er möchte lediglich die Trails sperren, die wirklich kritisch sind und bereits stark erodiert sind oder aufgrund des
> Wildbestands tabu sind. Dazu jedoch mehr im folgenden Text.
> ...






Hallo Martin,

ich wollte mich im Namen aller Sachsenwaldpioniere kurz für deine Info zur Situation in den HaBes bedanken. Schließlich nutzen nicht wenige von uns auch gern die Trails südlich der B73...

Falls Interesse besteht, stelle ich mich auch gern mal als Guide für Euch auf unseren Trails zur Verfügung ;-)

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## schueszel (4. Oktober 2015)

Werkstatt gesucht

Moin moin,

zurzeit stelle ich mich bei der Wartung meiner Räder einfach zu dämlich an. Ich suche deshalb eine Werkstatt, die möglichst auch Services für Magura-Bremsen und -Federgabeln durchführt. Wenn Ihr mir aus eigener Erfahrung zu einer Werkstatt raten (oder von einer Werkstatt abraten) könntet, würde ich mich freuen.

VG

Jan 

P.S.: Die Werkstatt sollte gerne im Raum Bergedorf liegen, aber auch HH-Altstadt wäre ok.

Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spezies8472 (4. Oktober 2015)

Eine gute und eine schlechte Nachricht 
Die schlechte zuerst : in HH-Altstadt und Bergedorf kenne ich niemanden
Jetzt die gute : Schrauber meines Vertrauens und absolut empfehlenswert ist Epic Cycles in Eppendorf
http://www.epiccycles.de/ , bzw. http://www.epiccycles.de/daempfer-klinik-hamburg/


----------



## Spezies8472 (7. Oktober 2015)

Für die aktuelle Diskussion und Informationen zur Entwicklung mit den Forstbehörden
in den Harburger Bergen habe ich einen neuen Thread aufgemacht, kuckst Du
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/biken-in-den-harburger-bergen.771463/
Denn es wurde doch hier ein wenig zuviel, da es hier ja vor allem um Touren geht.
Also ab und zu mal reinschauen im neuem Thema, ich danke vorab!

Grüße
Martin


----------



## Mestro (10. Oktober 2015)

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15640

Für Kurzentschlossene ...


----------



## Malteeee1990 (14. Oktober 2015)

Moin Männers 

Am 29.10.2015 ist ein ToH [Treffen ohne Helm] geplant, wir treffen uns um 19:00 Uhr im Steak House Fusion in der Leuschnerstraße 72, 21031 Hamburg.


----------



## schueszel (20. Oktober 2015)

Spezies8472 schrieb:


> Jetzt die gute : Schrauber meines Vertrauens und absolut empfehlenswert ist Epic Cycles in Eppendorf
> http://www.epiccycles.de/ , bzw. http://www.epiccycles.de/daempfer-klinik-hamburg/



Danke Dir, habe heute nachmittag zwei Bikes dort abgegeben. Der Mitarbeiter hat sich in Ruhe meine Erklärungen angehört, was ich an den Bikes festgestellt habe, eigene Feststellungen ergänzt und einiges erklärt. Habe mich da wirklich gut aufgehoben gefühlt.


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## HamburgerBiker (22. Oktober 2015)

Malteeee1990 schrieb:


> Moin Männers
> 
> Am 29.10.2015 ist ein ToH [Treffen ohne Helm] geplant, wir treffen uns um 19:00 Uhr im Steak House Fusion in der Leuschnerstraße 72, 21031 Hamburg.



Hallo zusammen

Termin hab ich mir vorgemerkt. Vielen Dank Malte für's Posten. Anreisen darf man aber auch MIT Helm, hoffe ich?!
Bitte bei Änderungen auch hier im Forum Bescheid geben  (für alle Whatsapp-losen).
Dann mal bis nächste Woche.

Gruß Jens


----------



## plattsnacker (23. Oktober 2015)

Moin Jungs,

ab 02.11.2015 ist wieder *** WINTERPOKAL*** 


Ich suche für mein Team noch vier Leute, die voraussichtlich regelmäßig Punkte einfahren/laufen/sonstwas werden.

"Bewerbungen" bitte hierher:   http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/team/297

Die "hinterm-Ofen-Hocker" unter uns können gerne weitere Teams gründen. 	 Freue mich auf einen aktiven Winter...   


Näheres auch Donnerstag, beim ToH

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## plattsnacker (28. Oktober 2015)

Moin Jungs,

ab 02.11.2015 ist wieder *** WINTERPOKAL*** 


Ich suche für mein Team noch zwei Leute, die voraussichtlich regelmäßig Punkte einfahren/laufen/sonstwas werden.

"Bewerbungen" bitte hierher:   http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/team/297

Die "hinterm-Ofen-Hocker" unter uns können gerne weitere Teams gründen. 	 Freue mich auf einen aktiven Winter...   


Näheres auch Donnerstag, beim ToH

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## plattsnacker (29. Oktober 2015)

Zur Erinnerung:
Heute 19 Uhr ToH (Treffen ohne Helm) auf ein  im http://www.fusion-hamburg.de/


----------



## Schoberson (30. Oktober 2015)

Morgen ab 12:00Uhr kurze und knackige Fettverbrennungstour ab dem Luisengymnasium. 
Wer Bock hat, einfach da sein. 

Munter bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanT (2. November 2015)

Moinsen,
das Team 1 der Sachsenwaldpioniere ist ja mittlerweile schon voll, ich war also mal so frei und habe ein zweites Team aufgemacht um den inneren Schweinehund zu besiegen:

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/team/525

Also wer möchte kann gerne mitmachen, gibt auch keine Erfolgsdruck... Nur so'n bisschen ;-)

Bis dann, Jan


----------



## schueszel (2. November 2015)

Jan und Jan, klingt doch schon mal gut. Noch ´n Jan hier? ;-)


----------



## JanT (2. November 2015)

schueszel schrieb:


> Jan und Jan, klingt doch schon mal gut. Noch ´n Jan hier? ;-)



Moin, ja noch einer ;-) Bin nicht ganz so aktiv in den Foren und der Whatsapp Gruppe, aber jetzt habe ich ja wieder ein Grund an den morgendlichen/abendlichen Runden mitzufahren.

Schön, dass Du dabei bist!


----------



## Gaudi (4. November 2015)

Moin,
habe mich soeben für das SWP Team 2 beworben. Ist in den letzten Jahren für mich immer eine super Wintersport-Motivation gewesen. Bin dieses Jahr leider gesundheitlich stark eingeschränkt, hoffe aber trotzdemn einige Teampunkte beisteuern zu können.
Gruß Gerrit (Gaudi)


----------



## Schoberson (5. November 2015)

Moinsen,
das Loserteam SWP 3 ist eröffnet. 
Wer mit in die "Dritte Wahl" möchte, darf sich gerne bewerben ;-) 

Ach so, ich hatte am Samstag noch erzählt heute Abend wieder einen Nightride zu starten. Wird bei mir leider zeitlich nix. Sorry.


----------



## JanT (5. November 2015)

Gaudi schrieb:


> Moin,
> habe mich soeben für das SWP Team 2 beworben. Ist in den letzten Jahren für mich immer eine super Wintersport-Motivation gewesen. Bin dieses Jahr leider gesundheitlich stark eingeschränkt, hoffe aber trotzdemn einige Teampunkte beisteuern zu können.
> Gruß Gerrit (Gaudi)



Hi Gaudi, 
und drinne bist Du... Viel Spaß beim Punkte sammeln 

Bis dann, Jan


----------



## MNMountainbiker (7. November 2015)

Wer Lust am Sonntag eine Runde zu drehen


http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15699


----------



## HamburgerBiker (11. November 2015)

Hallo zusammen!
Morgen Abend Nightride gefällig? Schön langsam fahren, gibt mehr Punkte beim Winterpokal 

--> http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15707

Gruß Jens


----------



## plattsnacker (11. November 2015)

HamburgerBiker schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Morgen Abend Nightride gefällig? Schön langsam fahren, gibt mehr Punkte beim Winterpokal
> 
> --> http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15707
> ...




dabei  ☺


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (19. November 2015)

Heute Abend findet AFAIK kein Nightride statt...

Hoffen wir mal auf Frost oder besser Trockenheit für nächste Woche 

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## HamburgerBiker (25. November 2015)

Fährt morgen Abend jemand Nightride (--> LMB)?
Wetter soll ja passen, da könnte man sich auf ein paar Winterpokal-Punkte verabreden...
Gruß Jens


----------



## Mestro (26. November 2015)

Dabei heute zum NR.


----------



## schueszel (26. November 2015)

Auch dabei.


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## plattsnacker (27. November 2015)

...alles passte beim Nightride! Besonders das Pfützensurfen hat viel Spaß gemacht 

3:06 Std und 36 km auf meiner Uhr 

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## Mestro (27. November 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (2. Dezember 2015)

LMB für Nightride am 3.12. ist online:

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15745


Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## Mestro (5. Dezember 2015)

Und das war er ...


----------



## plattsnacker (10. Dezember 2015)

Moin Jungs,
hier eine Abstimmung, ober wir heute Abend den klassischen Nightride fahren, oder lieber um 20 Uhr auf dem Bergedorfer Weihnachtsmarkt Glühwein heben, oder ein Mix aus beidem machen wollen. Also mit Start 20 Uhr biken und den Weihnachtsmarkt ab ca. 21 Uhr als krönenden Abschluss ansteuern und dort ggf. weitere Sachsenwaldpioniere, die aus verschiedenen Gründen nicht nightriden wollen oder können, treffen.


Alles unklar ?  Dann hier abstimmen:

http://doodle.com/poll/9ea6t88zxq6e83qv#table


Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## HamburgerBiker (10. Dezember 2015)

Als welche Alternative Sportart müsste man "Glühweinkonsum auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt" im Winterpokal eintragen?


----------



## plattsnacker (10. Dezember 2015)

HamburgerBiker schrieb:


> Als welche Alternative Sportart müsste man "Glühweinkonsum auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt" im Winterpokal eintragen?



Ich kenne dieses Gefühl sehr gut Jens. Da ist man ganz oben im Team und auch top im Teamranking, und dann kommt da jemand mit so einer "Schnappsidee", die ggf. wertvolle WP-Punkte verhindert...    

Du darfst aber am WOEnde wieder mit dem Dackelschneider zuschlagen. Da kommen bei mir höchstens 3 Punkte beim Laufen zusammen. 


Also, gib' dir einen Ruck und doodle mit.


Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## plattsnacker (10. Dezember 2015)

Die (Doodle)-Würfel sind gefallen. Einige treffen sich um 20 Uhr wie gehabt zum Biken am Bahnhof Reinbek und stoßen dann ab ca. 21 Uhr zu den evtl. schon anwesenden Nicht-Nightriden auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt vorm Bergedorfer Schloß. Wer uns nicht findet, meldet sich bei mir unter 0171SiebenAchtEinsSiebenZwoNeunVier.

Bis nachher
Chrischan


----------



## plattsnacker (10. Dezember 2015)

INFO:  Trotz des Großbrandes in HH-Rothenburgsort findet der NR und das Glühweinmeeting statt !


----------



## Mestro (19. Dezember 2015)

Morgen 1100 in Aumühle auf der Brücke am Mühlenteich bzw. Restaurant. Gemäßigte Billetrail Tour geplant.


----------



## Malteeee1990 (23. Dezember 2015)

Am Sonntag den 27.12.2015 startet der letzte Sunday Good Morning Ride für das Jahr 2015 !!

Treffen: 09:00 Uhr 
Wo: Luisen Gymnasium Bergedorf 

PS: Geplant ist eine lockere & lässige Tour zum Abschluss dieses Jahres.


----------



## Mestro (29. Dezember 2015)

Donnerstag haben Thomas und icke n Ründchen geplant so gegen 1000 ... Also wer Lust hat auf ne 2015 Jahresendzeitradfahrt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mestro (30. Dezember 2015)

Wenns nicht regnet, dann morgen 10:00 hier: https://www.google.de/maps/place/Fürstenweg,+21521/@53.5399918,10.2938319,22z/data=!4m6!1m3!3m2!1s0x47b1f3e3b1bbbe39:0x4dd127b15ffd46f3!2sFürstenweg,+21521!3m1!1s0x47b1f3e3b1bbbe39:0x4dd127b15ffd46f2

An der Bille-Brücke
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15793


----------



## Mestro (2. Januar 2016)

Moin, morgen Mtb-Tour 10:00 Reinbek S-Bhf

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15795


----------



## schueszel (9. Januar 2016)

SonntagMorgenTour 10.00 Uhr S-Bhf Reinbek
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15805


----------



## MNMountainbiker (23. Januar 2016)

Hi, morgen Tour um 10:00 Bhf Reinbek

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15823


----------



## HamburgerBiker (24. Januar 2016)

Hey Leute,

war ne gute Tour heute, nur der Defekt hätte nicht sein müssen.... Aber man kann nicht alles haben. 
Hier noch die Info zum Specialized Test, wie besprochen: 

http://www.specialized.com/de/de/news/latest-news/20976

Gruß Jens


----------



## plattsnacker (28. Januar 2016)

der Nightride der Sachsenwaldpioniere lädt wieder zum Mitfahren ein:

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15827

Gruß
Christian


----------



## plattsnacker (28. Januar 2016)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> der Nightride der Sachsenwaldpioniere lädt wieder zum Mitfahren ein:
> 
> http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15827
> 
> ...





Mangels Nachfrage findet der o.g. *Nightride heute NICHT* statt. 

Vielleicht bis nächste Woche ;-)

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## HamburgerBiker (6. Februar 2016)

Liebe Gemeinde 

Morgen "good morning ride" 
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15835

Gruß Jens


----------



## schueszel (27. Februar 2016)

Sonntag, 9.00 Uhr ab S-Bhf Reinbek

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15861

Bis morgen,

Schüszel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HamburgerBiker (27. Februar 2016)

Wettervorhersage ist perfekt für eine schöne Sonntags-Morgen-Winter-MTB-Tour mit den Sachsenwaldpionieren!!!


----------



## schueszel (27. Februar 2016)

Hast Du denn ein Ersatz-Schaltwerk dabei? ;-)


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## HamburgerBiker (27. Februar 2016)

nee, diesmal mach ich was anderes kaputt...


----------



## MNMountainbiker (28. Februar 2016)

Hat jemand  Lust hat auf Harburger Berge am Sonntag um 10:00 Uhr?

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15865


----------



## JanT (3. März 2016)

Moin Sachsenwaldpioniere, es wird mal wieder Zeit für einen Alpencross und ich suche noch zwei Mitfahrer, die mit mir und noch einem weiteren Fahrer von Oberstdorf bis zum Gardasee radeln wollen. wir fahren die sogenannte Joe Route. Zeitraum wird wohl die letzte Juni Woche sein. Abfahrt Samstag 8h ab Oberstdorf. Anreise also bis zum Vorabend
. Zurück werden wir wohl am Sonntag sein. 7 Etappen werden es sein Aufstieg 1400-2500hm, ca. 60km radeln pro Tag. Naturerlebnisse kostenlos, Übernachtungen unter freiem Himmel ;-) Nein, eher in Hütten und Pensionen. Jemand Interesse?

Bis dann, Jan


----------



## HamburgerBiker (9. März 2016)

Moinmoin zusammen,

wer Lust und Zeit hat, mal wieder eine Geländeradfahrt im Dunkeln zu machen, darf sich hier im LMB gerne anschließen. 
Termin Donnerstag, 10.03.2016 um 20:00Uhr S-Bhf Reinbek.

Gruß
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (10. März 2016)

Hallo Jens, wir sind in diesen Wochen schwer am Renovieren im Hause. Deswegen bin ich erst in 1-2 Wochen wieder mehr dabei.

Gruß
Christian

QUOTE="HamburgerBiker, post: 13648129, member: 300607"]Moinmoin zusammen,

wer Lust und Zeit hat, mal wieder eine Geländeradfahrt im Dunkeln zu machen, darf sich hier im LMB gerne anschließen.
Termin Donnerstag, 10.03.2016 um 20:00Uhr S-Bhf Reinbek.

Gruß
Jens[/QUOTE]
Ha


----------



## HamburgerBiker (10. März 2016)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> erst in 1-2 Wochen wieder mehr dabei.



na, da entgehen Dir ja wertvolle Punkte... 
Gruß J


----------



## HamburgerBiker (12. März 2016)

Mahlzeit allerseits!

Morgen eine nette Vormittagsrunde ??? --> hier anmelden
Termin Sonntag, 13.03.2016 um 10:00Uhr Mühlenteich Aumühle.

Gruß Jens


----------



## Mestro (12. März 2016)

10:00 wollten Thomas, Andree und ich ab Aumühle Restaurant Mühlenteich , den Billetrail befahren.


----------



## JanT (15. März 2016)

JanT schrieb:


> Moin Sachsenwaldpioniere, es wird mal wieder Zeit für einen Alpencross und ich suche noch zwei Mitfahrer, die mit mir und noch einem weiteren Fahrer von Oberstdorf bis zum Gardasee radeln wollen. wir fahren die sogenannte Joe Route. Zeitraum wird wohl die letzte Juni Woche sein. Abfahrt Samstag 8h ab Oberstdorf. Anreise also bis zum Vorabend
> . Zurück werden wir wohl am Sonntag sein. 7 Etappen werden es sein Aufstieg 1400-2500hm, ca. 60km radeln pro Tag. Naturerlebnisse kostenlos, Übernachtungen unter freiem Himmel ;-) Nein, eher in Hütten und Pensionen. Jemand Interesse?
> 
> Bis dann, Jan


Ok, es gibt jetzt einen Termin: 25.6. bis 3.7. Anreise am 24.6ten, Abreise 3.7.

Hat jemand Interesse? 

Bis dann, Jan

Gesendet von meinem FP1U mit Tapatalk


----------



## HamburgerBiker (16. März 2016)

Moinmoin zusammen,

wer Lust und Zeit hat, mal wieder eine Geländeradfahrt im Dunkeln zu machen, darf sich hier im LMB gerne anschließen. 
Termin Donnerstag, 17.03.2016 um 20:00Uhr S-Bhf Reinbek.

Gruß
Jens


----------



## fliegenmelker (26. März 2016)

Moin,
ich suche gerade ne kleine Truppe, an die ich mich ranhängen kann und würde gern mal bei Eurem nächsten Treff mitfahren, wenn ich es einrichten kann! Da ich in Bergedorf/ Lohbrügge bin, wär ich schnell vor Ort!
Würde mich über ne kurze Mitteilung freuen!

Gruß und frohe Ostern!


----------



## schueszel (26. März 2016)

Moin,

Stand des Wetterberichts per jetzt für Montag mach ich dann ne Tour, wenn denn meine Kopfschmerzen bis dahin verschwinden. Beobachte mal diese Seite: http://lastminute.mtb-news.de, da werden Touren auch kurzfristig angekündigt.

Gruß

Jan


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## fliegenmelker (27. März 2016)

Moin Jan,
werd immer mal wieder auf der Site nachschauen; vielen Dank und Frohe Ostern!
Olaf


----------



## schueszel (1. April 2016)

Sonntag um 09.00 Uhr ab S-Bhf Reinbek, Sophienstraße 7

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15923


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mestro (1. April 2016)

Moin, 
morgen Samstag den 02.04.2016 um 12:00 am Bahnhof Reinbek.
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15924


----------



## plattsnacker (8. April 2016)

fliegenmelker schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich suche gerade ne kleine Truppe, an die ich mich ranhängen kann und würde gern mal bei Eurem nächsten Treff mitfahren, wenn ich es einrichten kann! Da ich in Bergedorf/ Lohbrügge bin, wär ich schnell vor Ort!
> Würde mich über ne kurze Mitteilung freuen!
> 
> Gruß und frohe Ostern!



Moin fliegenmelker,

ein Großteil der Tourenverabredungen findet in unserer WhatsApp-Gruppe statt. Wenn du nichts verpassen willst, schicke mir gerne deine Handynummer als PN oder auf NullEinsSiebenEinsSiebenAchtEinsSiebenZwoNeunVier , und ich nehme dich mit in die Gruppe.
Meist Donnerstags fahren wir ab 20 Uhr Nightride und häufig findet auch der sog. Sunday-Morning-Ride um 9 Uhr ab Wentorf (Kreisel/Edeka) oder Luisengymnasium (Bergedorf) statt. Darüberhinaus gibt es Fahrgemeinschaften zu Bikeparks in den Harz etc.

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## Kmx-02 (8. April 2016)

Jemand Lust am Samstag mit zum Bikepark Hahnenklee zu fahren?


----------



## Malteeee1990 (8. April 2016)

Moin Moin, was haltet ihr davon am 6.5. ein ToH (Treffen ohne Helm) zu veranstalten?

Ort: bin für Vorschläge offen.
Uhrzeit: ab 19uhr ?? bis open end ;-)


----------



## schueszel (8. April 2016)

Klingt gut, wäre dabei.

Gesendet von meinem ZP980 mit Tapatalk


----------



## plattsnacker (12. April 2016)

Malteeee1990 schrieb:


> Moin Moin, was haltet ihr davon am 6.5. ein ToH (Treffen ohne Helm) zu veranstalten?
> 
> Ort: bin für Vorschläge offen.
> Uhrzeit: ab 19uhr ?? bis open end ;-)



Bin für Terminverschiebung auf eines der Folgewochenenden, z.B. 13.5.
Dann z.B. wieder Grillen und SUPen am Oortkatensee.

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## Schoberson (12. April 2016)

Moinsen, 
der Donnerstag-Nightride findet mal wieder statt. Gaaaanz laaaaangsam und dafür auch nicht so lang. 
Treffpunkt Sophienstraße, Reinbek am 14.04. um 19:00Uhr. Dauert ca. 1,5 bis 2 Std. 
Anmelden könnt ihr euch im LMB, hier oder einfach am Donnerstag da sein. 

Munter bleiben, 
Andree 

@malte: Was hältst du denn vom 04.05. Passt vielleicht besser mit dem Feiertag.


----------



## HamburgerBiker (13. April 2016)

Hallo zusammen, 

gute Idee mit dem TOH, @Malteeee1990 
Wäre aber auch wie Chrischan eher für den 13.05.

Gruß Jens


----------



## Schoberson (13. April 2016)

13.05. passt auch bei mir. Bin dann allerdings nur zur Grillzeugvernichtung dabei oder ich bringe die ganze Truppe vom Kindergeburtstag mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (14. April 2016)

Schoberson schrieb:


> 13.05. passt auch bei mir. Bin dann allerdings nur zur Grillzeugvernichtung dabei oder ich bringe die ganze Truppe vom Kindergeburtstag mit


Bring' mit die Bande. Oder wir nehmen den 12.5. Donnerstag. Den muss sich der eine oder andere nicht extra genehmigen lassen, da ja eh Nightride wäre...  ;-)
Am 4.5. bin ich schon Richtung SURF-Festival unterwegs...


----------



## Schoberson (15. April 2016)

Frührider aufgemerkt: Sonntag 8:00Uhr in Wentorf elastische Tour durch das Gehölz. Treffpunkt Edeka am Kreisverkehr.


----------



## schueszel (16. April 2016)

also morgen um 8.00 in Wentorf beim Edeka am Kreisverkehr und um 10.00 Uhr am LuisenGymnasium, Reinbeker Weg 76.

Bis denne


----------



## MNMountainbiker (23. April 2016)

Wer hat Lust morgen früh um 9:00 Uhr Treffpunkt S-Bahn Reinbek zu biken? (Regenklamotten nicht vergessen 

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15969


----------



## MNMountainbiker (29. April 2016)

Ist heute jemandem um 19:00 Uhr  beim Critical Mass dabei?


----------



## schueszel (30. April 2016)

SonntagMorgenTour ab 9.00 Uhr, S-Bhf Reinbek, Sophienstraße 7, Dauer 3-4 h

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15981


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schueszel (30. April 2016)

schueszel schrieb:


> SonntagMorgenTour ab 9.00 Uhr, S-Bhf Reinbek, Sophienstraße 7, Dauer 3-4 h



Wenn bis 1 h vor Start keine Anmeldungen vorliegen (Forum, Whatsapp oder LMB), wird der Startort nicht angefahren.

Hoffe aber noch auf Mitfahrer.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## schueszel (30. April 2016)

Habe gerade eine Einladung erhalten, deshalb morgen keine Tour mit mir ab Reinbek.


----------



## HamburgerBiker (4. Mai 2016)

Hi at All!

Gibt's was Neues in Richtung ToH?
Die Idee mit dem Oortkatensee war doch gut!?

Gruß Jens


----------



## wolfdanny (19. Mai 2016)

Hi @ all!
Ist heute Abend zufällig Nightride ab Reinbek?


----------



## plattsnacker (19. Mai 2016)

Hi @all,  ich bin leider im Mai noch geblockt. Ab Juni wieder dabei


----------



## casualshh (20. Mai 2016)

Moin, Daniel hier 30J relativ neu im MTB Sport  fahre noch ne 250er KTM also nicht ganz unerfahren im Gelände  
Komme aus Wohltorf und würde mich freuen ma ne Runde zu drehen und die Örtlichkeiten weiter zu erkunden 

Fahre n Yeti ASX und hab noch n paar Konditionsprobleme aber von nichts kommt nichts nä

Lg Daniel 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## schueszel (21. Mai 2016)

Morgen ist Sonntag, Zeit für ne SonntagMorgenTour, LMB ist online

Start 9.00 Uhr ab S-Bhf Reinbek


----------



## casualshh (21. Mai 2016)

Mist hab Nachtdienst und bin erst gegen 6:30 zuhause:-/

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## HamburgerBiker (21. Mai 2016)

schueszel schrieb:


> Morgen ist Sonntag, Zeit für ne SonntagMorgenTour, LMB ist online
> 
> Start 9.00 Uhr ab S-Bhf Reinbek



Hey Jan,
Schön, dass du nen Termin erstellt hast! Würde gerne mitfahren, kann aber leider im Moment materialbedingt nur Straße fahren.
Jedenfalls viel Spaß bei der Tour! 
Gruß Jens


----------



## casualshh (25. Mai 2016)

Moin, will morgen  (25.5.16) Start Wohltorf ne Runde drehen. Mir egal wohin und wann eigentlich auch  Vormittags bis ich sag mal 18 Uhr 

Bin 30 und für ne lockere Runde^^ gern auch Bergedorfer Gehölz oder andere Ecken falls mir jemand was zeigen will.

Grüße. Daniel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schueszel (25. Mai 2016)

Schau mal hier her: http://lastminute.mtb-news.de

Hier werden die Touren regelmäßig angekündigt.


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## casualshh (25. Mai 2016)

Gracias 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MNMountainbiker (1. Juni 2016)

Hi,

Wer hat Lust am Sonntag in den Harburger Bergen zu biken?
Treffpunkt: Kärtner Hütte um 14:00 Uhr

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16025


----------



## plattsnacker (2. Juni 2016)

Heute Nightride !

Bitte hier anmelden

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## casualshh (2. Juni 2016)

Mist zu spät gesehen aber bei dem Gewitter und Wassermengen wäre es durchaus interessant geworden  Wohltorf eichenalle in der senke gut 25cm wasser auf der Straße

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## plattsnacker (3. Juni 2016)

casualshh schrieb:


> Mist zu spät gesehen aber bei dem Gewitter und Wassermengen wäre es durchaus interessant geworden  Wohltorf eichenalle in der senke gut 25cm wasser auf der Straße
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk





Termin fiel dann doch aus wegen Gewitter.

Zukünftig aber wieder regulär jeden Donnerstag 20 Uhr an der S-Bahn Reinbek (Sophienstr. 7). Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt... 

@all: LMB-Termine darf übrigens jeder zu dieser Tour reinsetzen. Ihr müsst nicht warten, bis die üblichen 2-3 Leute es tun.  


Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## wolfdanny (7. Juni 2016)

Nightride am Donnerstag um 19:30Uhr!

LMB ist online. 

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16038


----------



## casualshh (7. Juni 2016)

Da bin ich wohl noch Crossen bzw. Enduro fahren :-/ Naja das Jahr is noch lang 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## casualshh (15. Juni 2016)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schueszel (17. Juni 2016)

SonntagMorgenTour ab S-Bhf Reinbek um 8.00 Uhr
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16051


----------



## schueszel (18. Juni 2016)

Start ist auf 9.00 Uhr verschoben


----------



## HamburgerBiker (28. Juni 2016)

Moin zusammen, 

hätte hier evtl jemand Interesse an einer MTB Abendrunde am morgigen Mittwoch? 
Dachte an folgende Eckdaten: 
Start so gegen 20:00 Uhr S-Bhf Reinbek, ca 40-45km Standard Runde Geestkante & Sachsenwald, ohne große Unterbrechungen, Tempo nicht langsamer als 15km/h.

Gruß Jens


----------



## HamburgerBiker (29. Juni 2016)

Okay, da sich keiner gemeldet hat, wird der Startort nicht angefahren. Happy Trailz!
Gruß Jens


----------



## HamburgerBiker (7. Juli 2016)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde. 

Es ist mal wieder Donnerstag, der klassische SWP MTB Nightride Termin! 
Würde heute Abend eine Runde drehen wollen, mit folgenden Eckdaten:

Start so gegen 20:00 Uhr S-Bhf Reinbek, ca 40-45km Standard Runde Gehölz Geestkante Dalbek Sachsenwald Schlangentrail Bille zurück, ohne große Unterbrechungen, Tempo nicht langsamer als 15km/h (aber KEINE Renn-Simulation heute ;-) ).

Gibt es interessierte Mitfahrer? Einfach hier mitteilen.
Wenn sich keiner meldet, wird der Startort nicht angefahren. (Evtl stelle ich noch LMB rein)

Happy Trailz! 
Gruß Jens


----------



## plattsnacker (7. Juli 2016)

HamburgerBiker schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Gemeinde.
> 
> Es ist mal wieder Donnerstag, der klassische SWP MTB Nightride Termin!
> Würde heute Abend eine Runde drehen wollen, mit folgenden Eckdaten:
> ...



Hi Jens,

es ist wie die Pest, aber heute ist nochmal Fussball. Können die sowas (EM) nicht im November machen, wenn die Leute eh depressiv sind...?
Ich hoffe, nächste Woche ist die Runde wieder voll und Frankreich E-Meister 

Bis demnächst 
Chrischan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MNMountainbiker (8. Juli 2016)

Hi,
wer hat Lust am Sonntag um 9:00 Uhr S-Bahn Reinbek eine Tour zu starten?

Gruß 
Mario


----------



## schueszel (21. Juli 2016)

https://www.komoot.de/invite-tour/10508005?code=ykxqoo-PvD-e67JUfTnB5X8ZRottJ_FzHWCrZboHi_u_UsrBlg

Fahre Sonntag mit der Bahn nach Büchen und von dort mit dem Bike über Lauenburg, Geesthacht und Geestkante nach Bergedorf. Kommt wer mit?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## schueszel (26. Juli 2016)

https://www.komoot.de/tour/t10741912?ref=itd

War übrigens ne schöne Tour, insbesondere das hohe Elbufer zwischen Lauenburg und Geesthacht. In Anbetracht der Temperaturen habe ich aber einige Km abgekürzt, bin aber noch immer auf 69 Km gekommen. 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## schueszel (2. August 2016)

SonntagMorgenTour am 7.8.2016, 9.00 Uhr ab S-Bhf Reinbek, LMB ist online.


----------



## HamburgerBiker (6. August 2016)

schueszel schrieb:


> SonntagMorgenTour am 7.8.2016, 9.00 Uhr ab S-Bhf Reinbek, LMB ist online.



Warum eigentlich nicht mal wieder MTB fahren...
Bin dabei! Bis morgen.

Gruß Jens


----------



## SkuggiCat (29. August 2016)

Hallo. Nehmt Ihr auch Frischlinge mit???? War 5 Tage in Portugal MTBen, bin etwas ramponiert, aber angefixt. ;-). Würde mich über Tipps, Hinweise und Kontakt riesig freuen, um dranzubleiben. Habe, glaub ich, den einen oder anderen auch schon im Wald getroffen, aber mich nicht getraut, anzuquatschen. Liebe Grüße. Jo


----------



## SkuggiCat (29. August 2016)




----------



## HamburgerBiker (30. August 2016)

Hallo Jo,
zunächst einmal herzlich willkommen.
Neue Gesichter sind bei uns natürlich immer gerne gesehen, über weitere MTB-Begeisterte freuen wir uns, das bringt frischen Wind in die Gruppe! 
Unsere (mehr oder weniger) Standardtermine sind Donnerstag Abend 20:00 Uhr zum MTB Nightride undSonntag Vormittag meist zwischen 7:00 und 10:00 Uhr zum MTB Good Morning-Ride. Treffpunkt ist meistens der Bahnhof Reinbek. 
Über genaue Termine schaue am besten in der Rubrik "Last Minute Biking" nach, denn im Moment finden die MTB Touren eher unregelmäßig statt. Das wird sich ab Herbst aber wieder bessern.
Bei Fragen und Anregungen zu Ausfahrten oder Technik einfach mal hier ins Forum posten.
Und unterwegs anquatschen ist gar kein Problem! Nur Mut!
Toll, dass Du in Portugal aktiv warst! 
Sportliche Grüße 
Jens


----------



## Chilla92HH (30. August 2016)

Moin, startet eigentlich generell jemand mal ab Schwarzenbek? 

Grüße
Benny


----------



## HamburgerBiker (7. September 2016)

@Chilla92HH es sieht wohl ganz danach aus, als sei hier sonst eher niemand, der aus Schwarzenbek startet. Schade drum, aber vielleicht meldet sich ja nochmal jemand! 
Gruß Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HamburgerBiker (7. September 2016)

Hi at All! 
Würde gerne mal wieder einen MTB Nightride fahren und begeisterten Mitfahrern meine Idee nicht vorenthalten!
Derzeitige Planung wäre wie folgt:
Start Do 8.9. ca ab 20:00 am Bahnhof Reinbek. 
Dauer ca 3std max
Strecke "Standardrunde" ca35-45km, Gehölz, Geestkante, Sachsenwald, Schlangentrail, entlang der Bille zurück.
Ggf noch kleinere Änderungen möglich, aber dies wären momentan so die Eckdaten. 
Hat jemand Bock mitzufahren? Werde wohl heute Abend noch einen Termin im LMB erstellen. 
Gruß und schönen Tag allerseits, 
Jens


----------



## MNMountainbiker (7. September 2016)

Ich bin dabei.
Stellst Du einen LMB ein.
Ich werde den Nightride in der WhatsApp Gruppe posten.

Hast Du meine SMS erhalten?


----------



## SkuggiCat (7. September 2016)

Moin. Gestern 2 MTB in Aumühle gesehen und wollte schon "Halt!" brüüllllllen...nightride: Weiss nicht, ob meine Beleuchtung und Kondition ausreicht..???.whatsapp? Darf ich dazu kommen? Lieben Gruß


----------



## SkuggiCat (7. September 2016)

Moin. Gestern 2 MTB in Aumühle gesehen und wollte schon "Halt!" brüllen...nightride: weiss nicht, ob meine Beleuchtung, Courage und Kondition ausreicht?....whatapp: Darf ich mitmachen? Lieben Gruß


----------



## plattsnacker (7. September 2016)

SkuggiCat schrieb:


> Moin. Gestern 2 MTB in Aumühle gesehen und wollte schon "Halt!" brüllen...nightride: weiss nicht, ob meine Beleuchtung, Courage und Kondition ausreicht?....whatapp: Darf ich mitmachen? Lieben Gruß


Klar darfst du. Schick' mir mal deine Handynummer als PN, dann nehme ich dich in die WhatsAppGroup auf.
Hast du einen Vornamen ?  

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## HamburgerBiker (7. September 2016)

Moin zusammen,
Jetzt ist es endlich dunkel und der Termin ist erstellt!
Wer mitfahren möchte, bitte HIER im LMB anmelden.
Danke und Gruß
Jens


----------



## plattsnacker (15. September 2016)

Moin zusammen,

heute ab Bahnhof Reinbek ab 19 Uhr "Pre-Nightride" im Bergedorfer Gehölz,

ab 20 Uhr dann zweiter Start ( wieder ab Sophienstr. 7, S-Bahn Reinbek ) zur Dunkel-Runde.

LMB ist online


Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## schueszel (17. September 2016)

SonntagMorgenTour um 9.00 Uhr ab S-Bahnhof Reinbek


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schoberson (21. September 2016)

Moin, 
wer heute Bock auf eine äußerst elastische Tour durchs Gehölz, Krähenwald und umzu hat, darf sich gerne um 18:00Uhr am Luisengymnasium einfinden. Dauer ca. 90min, Geschwindigkeit: langsam bergauf, schnell bergab. 
Für den Rückweg sollte besser eine Lampe vorhanden sein.

Gruß Andree


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (22. September 2016)

Heute wieder Nightride ab 20 Uhr am Bahnhof Reinbek. Kann selbst erst fest ab 18 Uhr zusagen, deswegn überlasse ich LMB mal anderen...

Gruß
Christian


----------



## HamburgerBiker (22. September 2016)

Moin zusammen

bei heutigem Nightride wär ich dabei.
Akkus sind voll. 20:00 Reinbek Bahnhof passt bei mir.

LMB ist online
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16192


Gruß Jens


----------



## HamburgerBiker (22. September 2016)

Schade, dass doch keiner mitgefahren ist. Waren super Bedingungen auf den Wegen.


----------



## plattsnacker (27. September 2016)

HamburgerBiker schrieb:


> Schade, dass doch keiner mitgefahren ist. Waren super Bedingungen auf den Wegen.



Das glaube ich.
Diese Woche klappt es auch nicht bei mir, aber danach wird's tendenziell besser.


----------



## Inkasso84 (7. Oktober 2016)

Moin Moin,

im April 2014 (lange her ich weiß) bin ich einmal mit einigen von euch einen Nightride gefahren, ich hatte zwar viel spaß obwohl leider einer wegen einem Schaltauge defekt abrechen musste, doch war mein (jetzt Altes) Fahrrad (Radon Scart 7.0 crossbike 60 mm federweg und 37mm Reifen) nicht wirklich für diese tour geeignet ;-).

Da ich nächste Woche Mittwoch mein neues Geländefähiges Bike bekomme (Canyon AL 7.0 140mm Federweg) würde ich mich über einen 2ten Nightride Anlauf  freuen^^.

Eine Kopflampe (1600 Lumen) und einen passenden 10000mAh Akku habe ich noch.


----------



## Elli1501 (12. Oktober 2016)

Hallo

Komme aus Oststeinbek. 20 Uhr Reinbek wäre ok. Wann fahrt Ihr wieder?  Auch am Wochenende tagsüber?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schueszel (13. Oktober 2016)

Elli1501 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Komme aus Oststeinbek. 20 Uhr Reinbek wäre ok. Wann fahrt Ihr wieder?  Auch am Wochenende tagsüber?



Heute abend, LMB ist online


----------



## schueszel (14. Oktober 2016)

SonntagMorgenTour am 16.10. um 9.00 Uhr ab S-Bhf Reinbek


----------



## schueszel (14. Oktober 2016)

Demnächst steht wieder der Winterpokal an. Teams wie im Vorjahr?


----------



## plattsnacker (16. Oktober 2016)

schueszel schrieb:


> Demnächst steht wieder der Winterpokal an. Teams wie im Vorjahr?


Winter ? Mist, ich bin noch gar nicht fertig mit Sommer 

Na gut, dann müssen wir uns wohl mal Gedanke um den WP machen...  

Kickoff beim ToH (Treffen ohne Helm) ?  


Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## schueszel (17. Oktober 2016)

Steak im Fusion?


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## HamburgerBiker (17. Oktober 2016)

Moin in die Runde!

Das Winterpokalteam für die ambitionierteren unter uns ist angelegt (Sachsenwaldpioniere - Team 1). 
Wie letzte Wintersaison gilt hier auch diesmal, bitte nur anmelden, wenn ein gewisses Interesse am Teamranking besteht  (Edit: dachte dabei so an ca. 500 Punkte pro Person, wer will und kann auch gerne mehr )
Allzeit happy Trails! 

Gruß Jens


----------



## schueszel (18. Oktober 2016)

Für die etwas weniger ambitionierten gibt es die Sachsenwaldpioniere - Team 2.


----------



## MNMountainbiker (18. Oktober 2016)

Moin,

Wer hat Lust am Nightride teilzunehmen am Donnerstag 20:00 Uhr S-Reinbek?

LMB ist online

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16234


----------



## MNMountainbiker (26. Oktober 2016)

Moin,

Wer hat Lust?
Nightride am Donnerstag um 20:00. Treffpunkt S-Bahn Reinbek.


http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16250


----------



## schueszel (26. Oktober 2016)

Team 2 der Sachsenwaldpioniere hat für den Winterpokal noch Plätze frei. Wer ist dabei?


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HamburgerBiker (29. Oktober 2016)

Moinmoin zusammen, 

jetzt sind es nur noch 2 Tage, bis der Winterpokal wieder startet! Genau die richtige Zeit, die Grundlage für die kommende Frühjahrs und Sommersaison aufzubauen.
Wenn sich also jemand noch nicht entschieden hat bei uns mit zu mischen: Das Team1 der Sachsenwaldpioniere hat noch einen freien Platz anzubieten. Wer sich also auch in der kühleren Jahreszeit nicht scheut, per Rad durch die Wälder oder über die Straßen zu  rocken, ist herzlich  eingeladen, das Team zu vervollständigen. 
Übrigens: Rollentrainer-Fahrten oder Laufen gehen bzw weitere alternative Sportarten zählen auch. 
Wer fühlt sich angespornt?  Dann nix wie los!
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/team/72
anklicken und gemeinsam Punkte einfahren 

Gruß Jens


----------



## Gaudi (31. Oktober 2016)

Moin moin,
hab mich für das SWP-WP-Team Nr. 2 beworben. Die letzten 4 Jahre konnte ich im Schnitt jeweils etwa 250 Punkte zur Teamwertung beitragen. Hoffe auf positiven Bescheid .
Gruß Gaudi


----------



## plattsnacker (31. Oktober 2016)

HamburgerBiker schrieb:


> Moinmoin zusammen,
> 
> jetzt sind es nur noch 2 Tage, bis der Winterpokal wieder startet! Genau die richtige Zeit, die Grundlage für die kommende Frühjahrs und Sommersaison aufzubauen.
> Wenn sich also jemand noch nicht entschieden hat bei uns mit zu mischen: Das Team1 der Sachsenwaldpioniere hat noch einen freien Platz anzubieten. Wer sich also auch in der kühleren Jahreszeit nicht scheut, per Rad durch die Wälder oder über die Straßen zu  rocken, ist herzlich  eingeladen, das Team zu vervollständigen.
> ...



Dabei 

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## plattsnacker (2. November 2016)

es existiert eine temporäre WhatsApp-Gruppe für die Zeit des Winterpokals. Sinn und Zweck:  Zeitplanung für gemeinsame Fahrten von Reinbek und umzu in die HH-City ( Bürobiken ).  Wer mit rein möchte, schickt mir PN oder WhatsApp.  Bisher habe ich mal JanT, Gerrit und Mario eingeladen. Weitere Mitfahrer welcome !

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## schueszel (2. November 2016)

LMB für Nightride ist online


----------



## bjhh13 (2. November 2016)

Bin gern im Team 2 dabei
Gruß
Björn (bjhh13)


----------



## schueszel (3. November 2016)

Team 2 ist vollständig


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## bjhh13 (3. November 2016)

dann Mal los


----------



## Inkasso84 (4. November 2016)

Ohh mann verpasst, irgendwie bekomme ich keine E-Mail Benachrichtigungen :-(

ich checke das mal.

EDIT: so sollte jetzt funktionieren also her mit den Terminen;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schueszel (4. November 2016)

Schau regelmäßig hier rein:
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de
Da werden die Nightrides regelmäßig angekündigt


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Inkasso84 (4. November 2016)

Habe übrigens letztets Wochenende eine klein 52 KM und 550 Höchenmeter Tour von Bergedorf den gesamten möglichen Billelauf bis Grande gemacht und muss sagen ich bin noch immer begeistert vom neuen Fahrrad. Könnte einer mir vielleicht kurz sagen was dieser Winterpokal bedudet ist das ein richtiges turnier?


----------



## Malteeee1990 (5. November 2016)

ToH 2016

Gebt bitte bekannt wann jeder kann und vergisst nicht zu speichern 

http://www.tabble.de/show.jsp?id=tbr-3ab86c8f-ec9c-4e58-b33a-2a2766f3b94a&locale=de


----------



## bjhh13 (5. November 2016)

Suche eine ordentliche Beleuchtung für den Winter.
Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen für a) Rennrad b) MTB im Wald?
Rennrad sicherlich Lenkermontage sinnvoll? MTB auf Helm, oder Lenker, oder beides.


----------



## Malteeee1990 (5. November 2016)

Schau mal bei Amazon unter Cree LED  sicke gleich noch einen link ;-)


----------



## Malteeee1990 (5. November 2016)

Malteeee1990 schrieb:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> Nestling® 6000LM Scheinwerfer-Licht 5x CREE XM-L T6 LED Lichteinheit 4 x 18650 Akku +... https://www.amazon.de/dp/B018TIS1P0/ref=cm_sw_r_sms_c_api_Q-IhybA0ABJHX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schueszel (5. November 2016)

Nach drei China-Lampen und -Akkus bin ich jetzt bei Lupine (bei mir: Piko 7) gelandet. Nicht billig, aber preiswert. Und die Akkus halten so lange wie angegeben. Lampen von Hope sind auch ok.


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## plattsnacker (7. November 2016)

bjhh13 schrieb:


> Suche eine ordentliche Beleuchtung für den Winter.
> Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen für a) Rennrad b) MTB im Wald?
> Rennrad sicherlich Lenkermontage sinnvoll? MTB auf Helm, oder Lenker, oder beides.




Moin Björn,
für Rennrad würde ich wahrscheinlich etwas aus dieser Palette wählen:
http://www.bumm.de/produkte/akku-scheinwerfer.html

Ich kann mir leider keine Lupine leisten und bleibe deswegen für's MTB z.B. bei sowas hier:
https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B01I36WVC2/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Den Akku für die Lenkerlampe packe ich in eine Trinkflasche. Dort ist er vor Regen und Erschütterung geschützt ( mir ist mal ein Klettverschluss der Akkutasche gerissen und der ganze Kram hatte sich dann auf dem Trail in der Gabelbrücke verfangen...)

Eine weitere Lampe dieser Art kommt auf den Helm. Akku davon einfach in die Jacke oder in den Rucksack.

Selbst wenn dann eine Lampe unterwegs den Geist aufgibt, kommt man immer noch gut klar im dunklen Wald. 

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## plattsnacker (7. November 2016)

Inkasso84 schrieb:


> Habe übrigens letztets Wochenende eine klein 52 KM und 550 Höchenmeter Tour von Bergedorf den gesamten möglichen Billelauf bis Grande gemacht und muss sagen ich bin noch immer begeistert vom neuen Fahrrad. Könnte einer mir vielleicht kurz sagen was dieser Winterpokal bedudet ist das ein richtiges turnier?



http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/rules

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/search?name=Sachsenwaldpioniere

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Inkasso84 (7. November 2016)

bjhh13 schrieb:


> Suche eine ordentliche Beleuchtung für den Winter.
> Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen für a) Rennrad b) MTB im Wald?
> Rennrad sicherlich Lenkermontage sinnvoll? MTB auf Helm, oder Lenker, oder beides.



Also fürs Rennrad und Statd (kein wald) auf jeden fall eine StVZO zugelassene.
Gewicht nur 120g und und und leider ein wenig teurer aber GUT nutze ich seit fast 3 Jahren.
Lies dazu einfach meine Rezension auf Amazon. KliCK mich Litecco Brillian Street




plattsnacker schrieb:


> http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/rules
> 
> http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/
> 
> ...



Danke dir!
Ich fahre jeden Tag knapp 2x 15 kM zur Arbeit und zurück das dürfte dann auch angegeben werden?
+natürlich meine MTB toueren am WE also so 500 - 800 im Monat.


----------



## plattsnacker (7. November 2016)

Inkasso84 schrieb:


> Also fürs Rennrad und Statd (kein wald) auf jeden fall eine StVZO zugelassene.
> Gewicht nur 120g und und und leider ein wenig teurer aber GUT nutze ich seit fast 3 Jahren.
> Lies dazu einfach meine Rezension auf Amazon. KliCK mich Litecco Brillian Street
> 
> ...



Natürlich, so mache ich es auch. Nur der Weg vom Bett zur Kaffeemaschine wird ausgelassen ;-)

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Inkasso84 (7. November 2016)

Ok, wenn wir denn endlich einmal zusammen gefahren sind und ihr dann noch nen Platz frei habt würde ich mich wohl bewerben.


----------



## plattsnacker (7. November 2016)

Inkasso84 schrieb:


> Ok, wenn wir denn endlich einmal zusammen gefahren sind und ihr dann noch nen Platz frei habt würde ich mich wohl bewerben.



Zitat aus den WP-Regeln: "Die Teams müssen bis zum 14.11.2016 23:59 feststehen. Danach sind keine Änderungen an den Teamzusammensetzungen mehr möglich"

Also bewirb' dich gleich in einem Team, das noch freie Plätze hat... und dann wird gefahren ;-)

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## Inkasso84 (7. November 2016)

Danke, hab die Frist überlesen,  hab mich nun bei den Sachsenwaldpionier Luftpumpen beworben und kann auch gleich 26 Punkte anbieten ;-)

Zu den Eintragungen, kann man irgendwie Runstatic strecken / Aufzeichnungen einpflegen?
Strava hab ich und kenne ich nicht.


----------



## bjhh13 (7. November 2016)

Vielen Dank für die vielen "Lampentipps". Wahrscheinlich läuft es wie immer bei mir ungefähr so:
Günstiges Modell kaufen, grübeln, zweifeln, bereuen und dann doch oben ins Regal greifen, aber trotzdem habe ich mich für die
günstige Variante entschieden - mal schauen, wo das hinführt. Hab mir fest vorgenommen demnächst mal den Donnerstag Nightride 
mitzufahren, da brauche ich dann starkes Licht, da ich wahrscheinlich nach 10 Kilometern einsam hinterher krieche.


----------



## plattsnacker (8. November 2016)

bjhh13 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die vielen "Lampentipps". Wahrscheinlich läuft es wie immer bei mir ungefähr so:
> Günstiges Modell kaufen, grübeln, zweifeln, bereuen und dann doch oben ins Regal greifen, aber trotzdem habe ich mich für die
> günstige Variante entschieden - mal schauen, wo das hinführt. Hab mir fest vorgenommen demnächst mal den Donnerstag Nightride
> mitzufahren, da brauche ich dann starkes Licht, da ich wahrscheinlich nach 10 Kilometern einsam hinterher krieche.



Wir kriechen dann zusammen. Es wurde bisher noch keiner im Wald allein zurückgelassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MNMountainbiker (8. November 2016)

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16272

Hier ist der LMB für den Nightride am Donnerstag um 20:00 Uhr ab S-Reinbek.

Für alle die Winterpokalpunkte sammeln oder Lampen testen oder einfach nur frierend im Dunkeln Biken wollen.


----------



## Inkasso84 (9. November 2016)

Bin dabei


----------



## peterbe (9. November 2016)

Heut könnt ihr mal ein Norddeutschland-Bild zum Bild des Tages wählen:

Bis heut Abend könnt ihr Felix aus der DOD-Fraktion im Nightride noch zum Foto des Tages wählen!
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool


----------



## MNMountainbiker (12. November 2016)

Sonntagstour Start 13:00 Uhr S-Bahn Reinbek ca 3 Std.

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16276


----------



## MNMountainbiker (16. November 2016)

LMB Nightride Donnerstag 20:00 Uhr ist online.


http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16280


----------



## MNMountainbiker (17. November 2016)

LMB Nightride gecancelt


----------



## MNMountainbiker (23. November 2016)

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16291

Nightride LMB ist online


----------



## MNMountainbiker (24. November 2016)

Mangels Nightride Resonanz wird der Startpunkt nicht angefahren


----------



## schueszel (25. November 2016)

LMB für SonntagMorgenTour um 9.30 Uhr ab S-Bhf Reinbek ist online


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Malteeee1990 (30. November 2016)

Schönen Guten Abend an alle, am 2.12.2016 stiegt ab 19 Uhr unser ToH (Treffen ohne Helm) im Fusion Steakhouse in Bergedorf. Anschließend geht es zu Fuß weiter, wer Lust und Zeit hat auf den Bergedorfer Weihnachtsmarkt.

Bis dahin noch eine angenehme Rest Woche.


----------



## HamburgerBiker (2. Dezember 2016)

Malteeee1990 schrieb:


> Schönen Guten Abend an alle, am 2.12.2016 stiegt ab 19 Uhr unser ToH (Treffen ohne Helm) im Fusion Steakhouse in Bergedorf. Anschließend geht es zu Fuß weiter, wer Lust und Zeit hat auf den Bergedorfer Weihnachtsmarkt.
> 
> Bis dahin noch eine angenehme Rest Woche.



Hey Malte.
Danke für die Orga! Habe es nun doch kurzfristig geschafft, heute Abend dabei zu sein. Habt ihr noch einen Platz frei?  
Gruß Jens


----------



## Malteeee1990 (2. Dezember 2016)

HamburgerBiker schrieb:


> Hey Malte.
> Danke für die Orga! Habe es nun doch kurzfristig geschafft, heute Abend dabei zu sein. Habt ihr noch einen Platz frei?
> Gruß Jens




Moin Jens, Platz istvgenig da habe extra für mehr Leute reserviert. Es kommen ja immer welche spontan dazu oder lesen es erst am letzten Tag


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Dezember 2016)

Jemand am Samstag gegen 13:00/13:30 Lust auf eine flotte Runde? Würde vermutlich mit dem Auto angezottelt kommen und wäre entsprechend flexibel beim Treffpunkt. Kenne mich bisher nur nicht aus.


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Dezember 2016)

Nix los hier?


----------



## Malteeee1990 (9. Dezember 2016)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Nix los hier?



Doch schon aber bei uns ist eher immer Sonntags eine Tour geplant. Daher kann ich dir jetzt nicht sagen ob Samstag eine statt findet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MNMountainbiker (12. Dezember 2016)

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16317

Unser nächster Nightride Donnerstag 20:00 Uhr ist online


----------



## MNMountainbiker (17. Dezember 2016)

Hi Jens für Dich zur Info:

Morgen MTB Runde Treffpunkt 10:15 Uhr in Neuschönningstedt Ecke Heideweg/Eichenallee. Ca 65 km nach Hahnheide.


----------



## HamburgerBiker (18. Dezember 2016)

Hey Mario, 
danke für die Info. Habs nur etwas spät gesehen, und zeitlich hätte es nicht so gepasst. 
Vielleicht ja beim nächsten mal wieder. 
Gruß Jens


----------



## plattsnacker (30. Dezember 2016)

Moin zusammen,  
heute noch jemand Lust und Zeit auf Nightride ?   
Bei mir noch etwas unklar, hängt u.a. von der Gesamtbeteiligung ab.
Also mal bitte Feedback geben hier...

Gruß und guten Rutsch
Chrischan


----------



## HamburgerBiker (30. Dezember 2016)

Nightride in der Stadt? Ist ja CM heute, hab ich gehört...


----------



## plattsnacker (30. Dezember 2016)

Ach so, nee. Das schaffe ich heute nicht. Viel Spaß beim Punkte sammeln ;-)


----------



## HamburgerBiker (5. Januar 2017)

Noch jemand hier Lust auf ne spontane MTB Nightride Fahrt entlang der Geestkante? Dauer ca 2Std. Könnte 20:00 S-Bhf Reinbek starten


----------



## MNMountainbiker (11. Januar 2017)

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16337

Hi,
Donnerstag  20:00 Uhr Nightride.
Hoffe auf rege Anneldungen bei angesagten Plusgraden.


----------



## Inkasso84 (10. Februar 2017)

[email protected] am Sonntag ist ein  (O)CTF eher für  MTB Start/Ziel Aumühle Strecken 40 - 70 KM falls jemand lust hat... ich werde auch mitmachen. http://www.endspurt-hamburg.de/Endspurt-CTF2016


----------



## plattsnacker (15. Februar 2017)

Moin zusammen, wie wär's mal mit'nem Nightride am Donnerstag ?  Jemand Interesse ?

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MNMountainbiker (15. Februar 2017)

Ich bin dabei im moderaten Tempo (Oberschenkeln zicken z.Z. rum).
20:00 Uhr S-Bahn?
Marc hat auch schon angefragt


----------



## plattsnacker (16. Februar 2017)

LMB für Nightride heute ist online  

Bis nachher

Chrischan


----------



## MNMountainbiker (15. März 2017)

Hi,

LMB für den Donnerstag Nightride ist online.

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16383


----------



## MNMountainbiker (22. März 2017)

Der nächste Nightride ist online 

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16397


----------



## plattsnacker (11. Mai 2017)

Heute mal wieder ein Nightride  

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16466

Bitte zwecks Planung bis 19 Uhr anmelden !

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## MNMountainbiker (15. Mai 2017)

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16471

Nightride am Donnerstag


----------



## Schoberson (7. Juni 2017)

Moinsen, wer Bock auf einen ganz entspannten Nightride hat, möge sich am Donnerstag um 20:00Uhr in Reinbek Bahnhof einfinden. Dauer ca. 90min. und nix schnell. 
Also für alle Betagten, Nicht-Fit-F**ker oder wie auch immer. Trotzdem werden die Trails abgesurft, nur nicht so schnell... 
Hang Loose

LMB kommt auch noch...


----------



## plattsnacker (14. Juni 2017)

Morgen Nightride:

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16500

( außer bei Gewitter... )

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## Malteeee1990 (11. Juli 2017)

Moin Moin, für alle nicht Whats Apper ;-)

imminent sind wir am planen ob wir am 29.7 und 30.7. in den Harz fahren inkl Übernachtung auf dem Campingplatz. Gibt es unter den nicht Whats Appern jemand der auch Interesse bekundet ?? dann meldet euch. bis dahin Happy Trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (19. Juli 2017)

Moin,
heute ab 19:00Uhr wird die Nachtruhe gestört. 
Wer Bock hat ca. zwei Stunden durch den Wald zu moshen, ist bitte um besagte Uhrzeit am Reinbeker Bahnhof


----------



## Schoberson (19. Juli 2017)

Vielleicht auch erst 20:00. Vor Abfahrt kurz hier noch nal reinschauen.


----------



## Malteeee1990 (28. Juli 2017)

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16548


----------



## Clankz (3. August 2017)

Moin Moin,

ich bin relativ frisch wieder am MTB fahren und bin auf der Suche nach einer netten Gruppe zum MTB fahren.
Wann kann man sich euch denn das nächste mal anschließen?

Habt ihr eine WhatsApp-Gruppe in der spontan geplant wird?

Da ich aus der Nähe von Stapelfeld komme, würde ich dann mit dem Auto entsprechend anreisen.

Lieben Gruß,
Sebastian


----------



## Malteeee1990 (3. August 2017)

Moin Moin Clankz,

wir fahren in der Regel jeden Donnerstag Abend den Nightride ab 19 oder 20 Uhr mit Start in S-Bhf Reinbek und Sonntags morgens ab 9 oder 10 Uhr ebenfalls Start ab S-Bhf Reinbek oder ggf anderer Absprache in unserer Whats App Gruppe.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Malte


----------



## Clankz (3. August 2017)

Fahrt ihr denn heute auch bei so einem schlechten Wetter?

Wie sieht das momentan denn um die Uhrzeit mit den Lichtverhältnissen aus? 
Braucht man schon Beleuchtung?

Ich würde Dir sonst mal ne PM schreiben mit meiner Handynummer schreiben, 
wegen der WhatsApp Gruppe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Malteeee1990 (3. August 2017)

Ja mach das mal dann leite ich deine Nummer an unseren Admin der Gruppe weiter, bisher wurde noch nichts geschrieben das heute der Nightride statt findet.


----------



## wolfdanny (3. August 2017)

Nightride für heute ist online:
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16562


----------



## wolfdanny (9. August 2017)

Und es ist wieder Nightride-Zeit 

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16567


----------



## Malteeee1990 (3. September 2017)

Heute ab 14uhr Start S Bhf Reinbek und das Ziel wird auch wieder S Bhf Reinbek sein ;-)


----------



## Hammer-Ali (3. September 2017)

Cool daß es auch im Sachsenwald ne MTB-Gruppe gibt. Komme aus Boberg und werde vielleicht auch mal dazu stoßen.


----------



## Malteeee1990 (3. September 2017)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Cool daß es auch im Sachsenwald ne MTB-Gruppe gibt. Komme aus Boberg und werde vielleicht auch mal dazu stoßen.





Wenn es heute schon passt sehr gerne. Sonst findet man einen neuen Termin, weißt ja jetzt wo du die Augen offen halten musst ;-)


----------



## Hammer-Ali (3. September 2017)

Bin gerade ein wenig träge, aber bis 14 Uhr ist ja noch ein bissl..


----------



## Hammer-Ali (3. September 2017)

Hat Spaß gemacht, danke für für den feinen Nachmittag.


----------



## plattsnacker (7. September 2017)

Heute jemand Bock auf Nightride ab Reinbek ?   Zumindest heute Abend soll es nicht regnen...


Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## Hammer-Ali (7. September 2017)

Klingt dennoch nach ner gewaltigen Matschpartie.. ^^
Bei mir geht heut nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (19. September 2017)

Moinsen !

Nightride diese Woche bereits am Mittwoch um 19 Uhr!!

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16612

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## huetterei (20. September 2017)

Mannnnnooooo!!!
Da ist es mal am Mittwoch und dann kann ich nich!!


----------



## plattsnacker (20. September 2017)

huetterei schrieb:


> Mannnnnooooo!!!
> Da ist es mal am Mittwoch und dann kann ich nich!!



Bist surfen, wat?
Oder Elternabend ? 

Gruß 
Chrischan


----------



## huetterei (20. September 2017)

Nee, oder doch? Elternabend glaub ich.
Meine Eltern kommen zu Besuch. Ist das dann ein Elternabend?

Gruß
Micha


----------



## MNMountainbiker (27. September 2017)

Lust auf Nightride am Do um 20:00 Uhr

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16627


----------



## Catsoft (1. Oktober 2017)

Moin!

SPAM ich mal hier kurz: Hat jemand einen Fahrradkarton abzugeben? Sollte min. für einen Rahmen reichen...

Robert


----------



## Hammer-Ali (1. Oktober 2017)

Frag doch mal in nem Fahrradladen an.


----------



## Catsoft (1. Oktober 2017)

Marcks hat leider einen großen Schredder


----------



## Hammer-Ali (1. Oktober 2017)

Okay, aber auch bei Fahrrad Murcks landet der Karton ja nicht sofort in den Shredder.. ^^

Und es gibt ja tatsächlich auch noch andere Händler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBrokeBiker (3. Oktober 2017)

Moin ihr alle! Ich bin 16 und wohne in Reinbek. Ich fahre hauptsächlich mein hardtail in dem krähenwald oder sachsenwald an der Bille. Falls jemand interessiert ist, einen trail zu graben oder eine runde zu drehen, bitte melden


----------



## huetterei (9. Oktober 2017)

Moin,
gibt es Donnerstag einen Nightride?

Abends soll es ja wieder trocken sein


----------



## huetterei (11. Oktober 2017)

Kein Nightride morgen abend? Schade


----------



## Schoberson (16. Oktober 2017)

Hey Ho, wer Bock auf eine Trailtour im Harz am 21.10. hat, der sollte weiterlesen. Abfahrt morgens in Hamburg nach Braunlage, mit dem Lift hoch und entlang des Wurmbergstiegs zum Pfarrstieg in Schierke über Elend zurück nach Braunlage und wenn Zeit ist, noch ein paar Abfahrten im Bikepark rocken. Abends wieder zurück.


----------



## bjhh13 (19. Oktober 2017)

Was ist eigentlich dieses Jahr mit Winterpokal?
Gibt es schon Gruppen?


----------



## plattsnacker (1. November 2017)

Habe gerade die zweite Winterpokalgruppe  angelegt.

https://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/team/421

Sind noch 4 Plätze frei	 


Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Malteeee1990 (4. Januar 2018)

*Zitat von Schoberson aus unserer WhatsApp Gruppe,

Liebe Sachsenwaldpioniere, aber was ich total vermisse, sind Beiträge über gemeinsame Ausfahrten. Ich habe das Gefühl jeder fährt für sich oder in kleinen Gruppen. Damit geht aber die Gemeinschaft verloren. Vielleicht kann sich jeder im neuen Jahr vornehmen, die ein oder andere Tour auch hier zu veröffentlichen.*


fange ich jetzt einmal an, also die Erste Tour dieses Jahr ;-) 

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16723


----------



## Hammer-Ali (4. Januar 2018)

Oha, da wird angezogen..


----------



## wolfdanny (4. Januar 2018)

... Ich will nix versprechen, aber vielleicht klappt bei mir auch


----------



## wrongturn (20. Januar 2018)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin bald neu in Hamburg und ziehe in die Nähe von Bergedorf. Am liebsten vertreibe ich mir die Zeit mit Biken und das vor allem zusammen mit anderen Bikern  Deswegen suche ich Leute, um Touren zu fahren, Ausflüge zu starten, ab und zu mal bei nem Enduro-Rennen mitzufahren und überhaupt übers Biken zu quatschen  Von den Infos, die ich hier und auf der Facebook-Seite finden konnte, scheint mir das gut zu Euch zu passen, oder? Würde mich riesig freuen, wenn ich mal mit auf Tour kommen kann.


----------



## wolfdanny (23. Januar 2018)

Hallo wrongturn, klar, neue Leute sind jederzeit willkommen und für die Bergedorfer Region bist du hier goldrichtig!  
Bei der derzeitigen Wetterlage fährt kaum jemand, aber im Frühjahr geht es dann wieder richtig los. Hier in diesem Forum ist leider kaum jemand aktiv, da wir uns hauptsächlich in einer WhatsApp-Gruppe verabreden. Wenn Du Interesse hast, schick mir eine PM mit Deiner Nummer, dann würde ich den Admin bitten, dich aufzunehmen. Du kannst aber auch hier schreiben, ist halt nur recht eingeschlafen


----------



## Malteeee1990 (23. Januar 2018)

Guten Morgen, WolfDany hat recht hier im Forum wird eher weniger diskutiert und geschrieben. Ich werde es aber versuchen hier wieder öfters neues rein schreiben und auch auf der Facebookseite schreiben um über geplante Touren zu informieren, da es genug leute gibt die kein WhatsApp benutzen. Aber die idee ist super dich schon mal in der WhatsApp Gruppe aufzunehmen.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (23. Januar 2018)

Schitimmt,  hier ist viel zu wenig los!


----------



## Inkasso84 (23. Januar 2018)

Ich habe z.B. kein facebook und bin somit aus das Forum und Whatsapp angewiesen, daher gerne immer auch hier oder Fc schreiben wenn was anliegt.


----------



## wrongturn (23. Januar 2018)

Hey, vielen Dank an Euch! Ich melde mich gleich mit meiner Nummer. Ist immer schwierig auf allen Kanälen gleichzeitig zu funken, läuft in meiner jetzigen Gruppe ähnlich  Daher nochmal besonderen Dank für die Antworten hier.
Ich kann realistisch zwar erst ab Ende Februar einsteigen, aber vielleicht habt ihr schon mal einen Rat für mich. ich hab zur Zeit ein abfahrtsorientiertes Bike, da wir hier viele relativ steile Trails haben. Nun überlege ich, mich dem Gelände anzupassen (=z.B. von 160 auf 120 mm runter oder ein Hardtail). Vielleicht halt ich auch einfach die Beine still und schaue erstmal wie weit ich mit dem aktuellen Bike kommen


----------



## Malteeee1990 (24. Januar 2018)

Moin Moin, also bei uns in der Gruppe ist alles vertreten, vom Hardtail über Trailbike, All-Mountain bis hin zum Enduro. Einige haben sich extra für Bikepark besuche noch nen Downhiller geholt, ich selbst fahre ein Enduro mit 160mm Federweg. Habe zwar für Hamburg eigentlich zu viel Federweg, aber wenn wir als Gruppe in den Harz oder so fahren finde ich das genau richtig. Für mich ist das ein guter Kompromiss ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juju752 (24. Januar 2018)

Mal wieder was aus den Harburger Bergen. Bitte anschauen und fleißig Sterne geben.


----------



## plattsnacker (21. Februar 2018)

Moin zusammen,

suche Fahrer, die in der Woche auch mal eine etwas längere Mittagspause einbauen können und somit Zeit und Lust auf Touren zwischen 1 bis 2 1/2 Stunden haben.

Vorwiegend die guten alten Spots ( Bergedorfer Gehölz, Geestkante, Dalbekschlucht, Lohe, Schlangentrail "die 6", etc. )

Allein ist's auf die Dauer langweilig...

( Start wäre in Reinbek oder Bergedorf )


Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## Malteeee1990 (3. März 2018)

Moin Moin mal eine kurze info zum Mountainbiken im Bergedorfer Gehölz!!!! 

Eine Nachricht hat mich von Stefan erreicht und nun stelle ich dies für unsere nicht WhatsApper online. 


Moin,
wie ihr wahrscheinlich schon von Eni erfahren habt hatten wir am Mittwoch den 21.02. ein unangenehmes Zusammentreffen mit dem Revierförster im Bergedorfer Gehölz. Ich fahre nun schon seit 25 Jahren im Bereich Bergedorf und Umgebung aber es war auch für mich das erste mal das ich von einem Förster zum anhalten aufgefordert wurde.
Der Herr Laumanns hat uns deutlich zu verstehen gegeben das seine Toleranzgrenze uns bikern gegenüber so ziemlich ausgereizt ist. Die vielen Beschwerden von Fußgängern und Zwischenfälle (auch Unfälle!) sowie rücksichtslose Fahrweise und immer wieder illegal angelegte Trails und Baumaßnahmen in seinem Revier machen ihm sehr zu schaffen.
Auch der ansässige Waldkindergarten habe sich mittlerweile beschwert.
Fakt ist das wir als Radfahrer die Hauptwege nicht verlassen dürfen! So steht es im Landeswaldgesetz. Was nun ein Hauptweg ist hat er mir klar definiert. Alle Wege auf denen er selbst mit seinem Auto (im besten Fall LKW) sowie andere Behördenfahrzeuge (auch Rettungswagen) nicht befahren können sind für uns tabu! Das heißt für uns wo kein Auto fahren kann dürfen wir es auch nicht!
Ich muss ehrlich zugeben das ich mir bis zu seiner Belehrung auch nicht im klarem darüber war das ich mich gerade illegal verhalte.
Er hat auch klar zu verstehen gegeben das er hier und jetzt rechtlich ein Ordnungsgeld von 65€ verhängen könnte wovon er aber in unsem Fall aufgrund unsererer Einsicht abgesehen hat.
Fakt ist das genau das was uns im Wald Spaß macht, nämlich genau diese schmalen verwurzelten Trails für uns als Radfahrer verboten sind!
Leider, (oder Gott sei Dank) erlebt unser Sport zur Zeit wieder mal einen regelrechten Boom. Der Trend geht jedoch stark in Richtung "ballern" und "stravagehetze"! Wenn wir es nicht schaffen uns an die Regeln zu halten werden auch in Bergedorf Wegsperrungen für Mountainbiker die Folge sein!
Da ich (wie ihr sicher auch) vorhabe mein geliebtes Hobby auch in den nächsten 25 Jahren weiter betreiben zu können habe ich mich (wie mein Freund Martin Franze in den Harburger Bergen wo die Lage noch deutlich komplizierter ist!) mit Herrn Laumanns verabredet ein Interessengespräch zu führen.
 Die Lage ist also durchaus angespannt. Über die weiteren Ereignisse werde ich umgehend informieren. Ich bitte euch bis dahin um besonders rücksichtsvolles  Verhalten. Scheut euch auch nicht andere Biker auf falsches Verhalten anzusprechen wenn ihr sowas beobachtet!

Bis dahin, Ride on!


----------



## Catsoft (4. März 2018)

Moin!

Schade, dass er dir kein Ordnungsgeld verpasst hat. Mit deiner Klage dagegen hätte man die Auslegung des Waldgesetzes für Hamburg klären könnte. 

Mich würde ansonsten mal interessieren, wo der Förster das Verbot des Radfahrens findet. Auch Trapelpfade sind nach gängiger Rechtssprechung "Wege" im Sinne des Gesetzes. Alles weitere beim DIMB.

!!! Das soll kein Freibrief für Buddeln und Ballern sein !!!

Robert


----------



## Malteeee1990 (4. März 2018)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Schade, dass er dir kein Ordnungsgeld verpasst hat. Mit deiner Klage dagegen hätte man die Auslegung des Waldgesetzes für Hamburg klären könnte.
> 
> ...




*Gesetz zur Erhaltung des Waldes und zur Förderung der Forstwirtschaft (Bundeswaldgesetz)
§ 14 Betreten des Waldes*

(1) Das Betreten des Waldes zum Zwecke der Erholung ist gestattet. *Das Radfahren*, das Fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen und das Reiten im Walde ist *nur auf Straßen und Wegen gestattet*. Die Benutzung geschieht auf eigene Gefahr. Dies gilt insbesondere für waldtypische Gefahren.

(2) Die Länder regeln die Einzelheiten. Sie können das Betreten des Waldes aus wichtigem Grund, insbesondere des Forstschutzes, der Wald- oder Wildbewirtschaftung, zum Schutz der Waldbesucher oder zur Vermeidung erheblicher Schäden oder zur Wahrung anderer schutzwürdiger Interessen des Waldbesitzers, einschränken und andere Benutzungsarten ganz oder teilweise dem Betreten gleichstellen.



*Landeswaldgesetz Hamburg*

*§ 9*

Polterung, sorgen für Anbindung an öffentliche Straßen)

*Betriebswege (nur mit PKW und Arbeitsmaschinen befahrbar*, dienen der weiteren Erschließung der Fläche)
*Jeder darf einen Wald zu Erholungszwecken betreten – auch Radfahrer und Mountainbiker. Allerdings dürfen sie nicht zwischen den Bäumen, sondern nur auf Wegen fahren.*


----------



## Catsoft (4. März 2018)

Genau auf die Passagen bezog ich mich! Und Trampelpfade sind eben auch Wege, wie die Rechtsprechung bisher geurteilt hat. Spezifische Rechtssprechung zu Hamburg schein es nicht zu geben.


----------



## Malteeee1990 (4. März 2018)

*Leider wurde nicht alles kopiert was ich makiert hatte. Trotzdem sollten wir uns das als Gruppe nicht mit dem Förster in streit kommen, dann könnte es für uns evtl auch noch anders aussehen im Gehölz. Wir sind immoment als gruppe zum entschluss gekommen das wird uns immoment noch rücksichtsvoller und entspannter durch Gehölz und an der Geestkante fahren zu wollen bis wir etwas genauers wissen.

Bis dahin, Ride on *


----------



## Malteeee1990 (4. März 2018)

Hallo, 

unten finden Sie eine „lockere“ Zusammenstellung des Bundewaldgesetz, Landeswaldgesetz Hamburg und Landeswaldgesetz Schleswig-Holstein (z.B. gültig für den Bereich wo wir uns trafen).

Grundsätzlich gilt auf Waldwegen die STVO. D.h. man darf nicht einfach auf Wege einfahren. Grundsätzlich ist auch definiert, dass Erholungssuchende Spaziergänger (diese dürfen den Wald fast uneingeschränkt betreten (auch abseits der Wege)) nicht gestört werden dürfen. Das bedeutet jegliche Belästigung oder Gefährdung ist zu vermeiden.

Anbei auch die Definition des Waldweges. Diese ist nur für den fachkundigen eindeutig, ist jedoch so gemeint (=befestigte, zumindest PKW feste Wege).

Fahren zwischen den Bäumen wir explicit ausgeschlossen. Somit sind die wilden Spazierpfade eindeutig keine Wege zum Fahrradfahren.

Auch wenn dieses nicht so klar definiert wäre, wäre ein Fahren nicht möglich, wenn Spaziergänger ungestört sein müssen = Fahren nur im Schritttempo und sofortiges Absteigen bei Fußgängerverkehr.

Damit wird das Fahren mit dem Rad abseits der Wege leider unmöglich, so lange es keine ausgeschilderten Bereiche gibt.

Meine persönliche Beobachtung ist, dass das Radfahren im Wald in unserem Bereich noch überschaubar ist und es nur selten zu Konflikten kommt. Dennoch beobachte ich auch sehr engagierte Fahrer, die sehr sportlich unterwegs sind und die primäre Rücksichtnahme auf die anderen Waldbesucher klar nicht dokumentieren.

Ich hoffe sehr, dass das Problem nicht zunimmt und es zu keinem Unfall mit einem Spaziergänger kommt (ist schon ein paar Mal recht knapp gewesen). In einem solchen Fall ist dann die Schuldfrage eindeutig und auch schon vor OLG`s geklärt. Schnell ist man dann hier auch im Bereich der groben Fahrlässigkeit, was in der Haftung zu erheblichen Problemen führt. Auch gilt immer der Grundsatz, Unwissenheit schütz vor Strafe nicht.

Leider ist die Bürokratie und der Gesetzgeber hier eindeutig und ich bin Teil dieser. Aktuell mache ich die Beteiligten auf das Problem aufmerksam und hoffe auf Einsicht in die Gegebenheiten. Ich hoffe sehr, dass es zu keine Problemlage kommt und ich in der Aufgabe stehe, das Gesetz durchzusetzen.

Es würde mich freuen, wenn wir in einem entsprechendem Austausch bleiben.

Mit freundlichem Gruß

Herr Laumann (Förster)


----------



## Catsoft (4. März 2018)

Malteeee1990 schrieb:


> *Leider wurde nicht alles kopiert was ich makiert hatte. Trotzdem sollten wir uns das als Gruppe nicht mit dem Förster in streit kommen, dann könnte es für uns evtl auch noch anders aussehen im Gehölz. Wir sind immoment als gruppe zum entschluss gekommen das wird uns immoment noch rücksichtsvoller und entspannter durch Gehölz und an der Geestkante fahren zu wollen bis wir etwas genauers wissen.
> 
> Bis dahin, Ride on *



Hallo Malte,

in dieser Sache sind wir uns absolut einig!

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dodger79 (4. März 2018)

Die Definition des Försters, den die Radfahrer stören, würde ich nicht ungeprüft übernehmen, wenn im Gesetzestext von Betriebswegen (die seiner Definition entsprechen) einerseits und allgemein Wegen (welche laut Gesetz mit dem Fahrrad befahren werden dürfen) unterschieden wird. Desweiteren befindet man sich im Wald naturgemäß zwischen Bäumen, egal ob der Weg 50cm oder 5m Breite hat. Dieser Passus bezieht sich auf das "wilde" Fahren abseits eines Weges.

Ich will euch nicht in eure Kommunikation mit dem Förster reinreden, aber lasst euch auch nicht veralbern.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## gnss (4. März 2018)

Ist der Förster neu? Vor ein paar Jahren war das eine nette Frau mit einem coolen großen Hund. Der Kerl soll mal die Füße stillhalten, hier ist das Radfahren im Wald mehr oder weniger wie vor 20 Jahren und bisher sind alle gut miteinander ausgekommen.


----------



## Malteeee1990 (4. März 2018)

Das kann sein das der Förster neu ist. Es mag ja sein das es einige von uns gibt die schon 20jahre im Gehölz fahren, er macht aktuell auf das problem aufmerksam was in wald passiert. Wir werden immoment wie gesagt uns ruhiger und rücksichtsvoller verhalten damit wir keine beschwerden herbei rufen.


----------



## MNMountainbiker (4. April 2018)

Wer hat Lust am Sonntag zu biken? Treffpunkt 10:00 Uhr Bahnhof Reinbek

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16804


----------



## MNMountainbiker (17. April 2018)

Wer hat Lust am Sonnrag zu biken? Treffpunkt 9:00 Uhr Bahnhof Reinbek


https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16827


----------



## Hammer-Ali (17. April 2018)

Bin da leider schon in Bad Harzburg auf dem MTB-Marathon..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Malteeee1990 (30. April 2018)

Hallo ihr Lieben, da bin ich leider wieder mal! Leider keine positiven Nachrichten. Herr Laumanns hat Schilder an der Geestkante aufgehängt.

'' vielen Dank an Stefan ''


----------



## gnss (30. April 2018)

Auf so ein Verfahren bin ich gespannt.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (30. April 2018)

Aber wer sind diese Mountenbiker???


----------



## MNMountainbiker (4. Mai 2018)

Wer hat Lust am Sonntag zu biken?

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16858


----------



## Hammer-Ali (4. Mai 2018)

Lust schon, mal schauen wie es mit der Zeit aussieht.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (2. Juni 2018)

Malteeee1990 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 724026 Hallo ihr Lieben, da bin ich leider wieder mal! Leider keine positiven Nachrichten. Herr Laumanns hat Schilder an der Geestkante aufgehängt.
> 
> '' vielen Dank an Stefan ''




.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (2. Juni 2018)

Malteeee1990 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 724026 Hallo ihr Lieben, da bin ich leider wieder mal! Leider keine positiven Nachrichten. Herr Laumanns hat Schilder an der Geestkante aufgehängt.
> 
> '' vielen Dank an Stefan ''




MoinMoin

Ich bin zwar schon lange ausgewandert,aber da ich in Bergedorf aufgewachsen bin und als Mountainbiker mein bisher halbes Leben dort unterwegs war,interessiert es mich brennend wo das ist?
Ist das Oberhalb von Escheburg nach dem Golfplatz?Oder woanders?
Wer ist dieser Depp der Laumanns heißt?(Bevor man jemanden ernst nehmen kann,sollte er erst mal die deutsche Sprache in Form von Grammatik und  Ausdruck beherrschen !)  

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Deleted 15311 (2. Juni 2018)

Schon ungeheuerlich wie das Fahrrad fahren heutzutage kriminalisiert wird und das Herstellen von Autos mit Verbrennungsmotoren,deren Verkauf mit kriminellen Methoden betrieben wird und dessen Nutzung mit massiven Umweltbeeinträchtigungen einhergeht,weiterhin legal bleibt....

Grüße

Nils


----------



## plattsnacker (29. August 2018)

Moin Nils,

lang' ist's her...

Um auf deine Frage zurückzukommen:   die Schilder wurden vom Forstamt Bergedorf in der Nähe des Bergedorfer Friedhofes bzw. des Waldkindergartens oberhalb der Rothenhauschaussee aufgehängt.  Inzwischen wurden einige Trails durch gezielt Fällungen von gesunden(!) Bäumen  unpassierbar gemacht. Seitdem ist um das Thema zumindest Ruhe eingekehrt. Vielleicht wurde auch ein Rechtsschreibkurs gestartet... 

Gruß aus Reinbek
Chrischan


----------



## manuelschafer (29. August 2018)

möchte jmd zu zweit fahren oder kl Gruppe ?
Immerwieder Spontan und je nachdem wo...

(natürlich nur auf Wald/Verkehrswegen)

habe gehört es gibt eine whatsappgruppe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (30. August 2018)

manuelschafer schrieb:


> PM -> möchte jmd zu zweit fahren oder kl Gruppe ?
> Immerwieder Spontan und je nachdem wo...
> Bin halt aus/öfter in der Region Vor HH im Osten
> 
> ...




Moin Manuel,

heute Abend 19 Uhr ist Gelegenheit:

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16977

Licht nicht vergessen...


Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## Mohannes (6. Oktober 2018)

Moin!
Bin vor einigen Monaten nach Wentorf gezogen und suche Anschluss an nette Gruppen. Habe hier mitbekommen, dass sich an der S-Bahn in Reinbek getroffen wird... Gibt es schon Pläne für ne nächste Ausfahrt?
Bin auch spontan morgen vormittag unterwegs... falls das wer liest rechtzeitig 
Derzeit (leihweise) leider nur mit e-mtb unterwegs, neues Rad ist aber schon geordert 

Gruss Mo


----------



## wolfdanny (8. Oktober 2018)

Moin Mo!
Leider ist die Resonanz hier sehr dürftig, ich hab’s gerade entdeckt und antworte mal schnell.
Ja wir treffen uns öfters in Reinbek, meist Donnerstag abends oder selten auch mal Sonntag morgens. Dann wird in aller Regel hier ein LMB erstellt und du kannst es sehen. Leider ist dieses Jahr sehr wenig gefahren worden, warum auch immer. Aber du kannst bei Interesse auch in unsere WhatsApp Gruppe, da werden spontane Ausritte doch eher gepostet als hier.
Kannst mir gerne per PN deine Nummer geben und ich leite die an Christian weiter, der dich dann gerne dort aufnimmt.
Bis vielleicht bald im Wald!


----------



## Hammer-Ali (22. Oktober 2018)

Ich hab das Gefühl daß bei so Einigen die Saison gerade erst anfängt..


----------



## plattsnacker (22. Oktober 2018)

Es naht wieder die Winterpokalzeit      

Team 1 braucht noch 4 Mitfahrer/Punktesammler:
https://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/team/190

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## plattsnacker (23. Oktober 2018)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Ich hab das Gefühl daß bei so Einigen die Saison gerade erst anfängt..


Das stimmt. Im Sommer stört immer der Wassersport


----------



## MNMountainbiker (2. November 2018)

Wer hat Lust?

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17046


----------



## plattsnacker (15. November 2018)

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16984

heute 20 Uhr,  Nightride ☝


----------



## plattsnacker (20. Januar 2019)

Heute, 12 Uhr LSMR - Late Sunday Morning Ride:

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17082

Bitte anmelden und aufsatteln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammer-Ali (20. Januar 2019)

Fahren wir nun im Duett, 
wäre ja auch ganz nett..^^


----------



## rockriderSH (30. Januar 2019)

Moin in die Runde,
wer kennt mich noch ? War lange nicht mehr hier und ich bin überrascht, dass es die Pioniere immer noch gibt. Plane auch wieder mehr MTB zu fahren. Gruß an Chrischan !! Mal sehen wann wir uns wieder sehen. Ich werde das Forum mal wieder beobachten.
Gruß rockriderSH


----------



## plattsnacker (3. Februar 2019)

Hi Olli, 

freut mich

Inzwischen wird zu 99% in der WhatsApp-Gruppe kommuniziert.

Ich nehme dich gerne wieder dazu, wenn du willst. 

Schick mir sonst PN... 

Im Moment fahren wir eher mal Sonntag vormittags, weniger im Dunkeln. 

Meist um die 6 Leute so bei den Touren. 

Gruß 
Chrischan


----------



## JvTV (15. Mai 2019)

Moin! 
Sagt mal wie ist die aktuelle Lage im Bergedorfer-Gehölz ? Ist das fahren dort noch gestattet oder ratet ihr davon ab ? 
Lg Justin


----------



## plattsnacker (15. Mai 2019)

JvTV schrieb:


> Moin!
> Sagt mal wie ist die aktuelle Lage im Bergedorfer-Gehölz ? Ist das fahren dort noch gestattet oder ratet ihr davon ab ?
> Lg Justin



Hi Justin, 

im Moment AFAIK problemlos. 

Bitte rücksichtsvoll und nett zu Fußgängern, Hunden und anderen Waldnutzern sein...

Unter PN gibt's einen Geheimtipp im Krähenwald....

Grüße aus Reinbek


----------



## JvTV (15. Mai 2019)

Alles klar Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (20. Juni 2019)

Home | MTB-Reinbek
					

-- MTB-Reinbek -- "Sachsenwaldpioniere". Moin, wir sind eine offene Mountainbike-Gruppe, die seit 2009 besteht. Wir fahren ohne Winterpause Touren in und um Reinbek, Bergedorf, etc. und bilden auch Fahrgemeinschaften zu Bikeparks in den Harz, oder ins Sauerland. . Treffpunkt der...



					mtb-reinbek.jimdosite.com
				




Find us here...


----------



## norinofu (2. Juli 2019)

Moin Chrischan, alter Verwalter . Immer noch so aktiv. Vielleicht kann ich mich nächstes Jahr mal wieder einreihen.


----------



## Reyen (25. Juli 2019)

Moin,
seit ihr noch Aktiv? Bin hier letztens neu hingezogen und Suche nette mitfahrer!
Liebe Grüße Marius


----------



## wolfdanny (27. Juli 2019)

Reyen schrieb:


> Moin,
> seit ihr noch Aktiv? Bin hier letztens neu hingezogen und Suche nette mitfahrer!
> Liebe Grüße Marius


Hi Marius, ja sind wir. Wenn auch momentan alles tot scheint. Urlaubszeit  
Allerdings findet alles im whatsApp Chst statt. Schreib dem Christian (Platzsnacker) eine PN und er nimmt dich in die Gruppe auf. 
LG Danny


----------



## Vollgasfahrer (11. September 2019)

Moin... ich weiß, dieser Workshop findet nicht bei euch statt, aber in der Nähe, in den Harburger Bergen. Vielleicht ist hier jemand der Interesse hat: 
„Ladys Only“ MTB-Workshop Harburger Berge !!!!!
Der „Ladys Only“ MTB-Fahrtechnik und Touren-Workshop startet am 15.09 um 10.00 Uhr an der Kärtner Hütte  "harburger Berge"in Hamburg.
Dauer bis zu 6 Stunden, je nach Wetterlage.
Inhalt:
Ein tolles MTB-Fahrtechniktraining wird in eine lockere und schöne Tour, durch die Harburger Berge, eingebaut.
EMTB Fahrerinnen sind ebenfalls willkommen. 
Themen, wie Linienwahl, Wurzeln überfahren und Kurvenfahren werden besprochen, genauso das Bewältigen deiner "Lieblings"-Schlüsselstelle.
Mit zu bringen, sind Spaß Freund und Lust am Mountainbiken. Natürlich ne Bike, etwas zu trinken und zu essen. 
Anmeldung und weitere Informationen unter www.eriderz.com.
Siehe Link:
https://www.eriderz.com/kurse-und-trainingsmodule/2/e-mountainbike-fahrtechnik?number=EZ10002.11 (bitte nicht verwirren lassen, Anmeldung war nicht anders möglich).
Bitte auf den EMTB Workshop am 15.09.2019 anmelden.
Preis: 89€ pro Teilnehmerin
Freue mich auf euch und den Workshop.


----------



## cas8 (3. Dezember 2019)

Moin Leute,
ich bin relativ neu hier und suche auch noch nette Leute zum Biken !?
Ich komme aus Glinde bin 37J  und möchte Konditionell/Kraft sowie Technisch mich verbessern und einfach mehr Vertrauen in das Bike gewinnen, hoffe das ich hier nette Biker finde die im Umkreis Glinde, Reinbek, Bergedorf das Bedürfnis haben sich auszutoben zu wollen.
Ps: Fahre nur Bio?

Grüße Chris


----------



## wolfdanny (3. Dezember 2019)

Hi Chris!
Ich denke hier wirst du fündig
Allerdings ist das hier online im Forum leider fast tot, da bei uns alles über eine WhatsApp-Gruppe läuft. Wenn du magst dann schicke mal dem Christian alias „Plattsnacker“ eine PN mit deiner Nummer, dann fügt er dich hinzu. Momentan ist es aber Jahreszeitbedingt seeeehhhhrrrr ruhig, also nicht wundern 
LG Danny 
PS: wir fahren alle Analog ?


----------



## Ma_Ki (4. Dezember 2019)

Moin, Chris!
Wir (mein Sohn (29) und ich (61)) wollen auch wieder mehr fahren. Wir treffen uns einmal abends in der Woche und fahren dann ca. 25km. Wenn du mir eine PM mit deiner Telefonnummer schickst, kann ich die eine Whatsapp schicken, wenn wir fahren wollen. 
Analog? Bio??? Was ist denn damit gemeint?


----------



## plattsnacker (4. Dezember 2019)

Ma_Ki schrieb:


> Analog? Bio??? Was ist denn damit gemeint?


Na nixe e-Bike halt ;-)

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## plattsnacker (4. Dezember 2019)

norinofu schrieb:


> Moin Chrischan, alter Verwalter . Immer noch so aktiv. Vielleicht kann ich mich nächstes Jahr mal wieder einreihen.


Gerne    Kommt ihr wieder zurück aus SA ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfdanny (5. Dezember 2019)

Ma_Ki schrieb:


> Analog? Bio??? Was ist denn damit gemeint?


= Nix Akku, nix E, nix Pedelec - nur physische Kräfte am Werk


----------



## norinofu (2. Januar 2020)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Gerne    Kommt ihr wieder zurück aus SA ?


Wir sind wieder da - seit gestern 
Hab mir allerdings am 1. Dezember noch die Schulter zerrissen. Ist hoffentlich bis zum Frühjahr erledigt....


----------



## plattsnacker (6. Januar 2020)

norinofu schrieb:


> Wir sind wieder da - seit gestern
> Hab mir allerdings am 1. Dezember noch die Schulter zerrissen. Ist hoffentlich bis zum Frühjahr erledigt....


Hi Ralf, bleibt ihr dauerhaft in HH, oder nur zu Besuch ? 

Bezüglich MTB geht inzwischen fast alles über WhatsApp.

Wenn  deine Schulter wieder fit ist, und du Lust auf's Biken im Hamburger Osten hast, nehme ich dich gerne mit in die Gruppe der "Sachsenwaldpioniere" auf. Melde dich gerne.

Dir gute Besserung für die Schulter !

Gruß
Christian


----------



## norinofu (6. Januar 2020)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Bezüglich MTB geht inzwischen fast alles über WhatsApp.
> 
> Wenn  deine Schulter wieder fit ist, und du Lust auf's Biken im Hamburger Osten hast, nehme ich dich gerne mit in die Gruppe der "Sachsenwaldpioniere" auf. Melde dich gerne.
> 
> Dir gute Besserung für die Schulter !


Alles klar, Christian. Ich melde mich sobald ich wieder auf dem Damm bin.
Und, JA, wie bleiben wieder dauerhaft hier


----------



## doc.Mueller (27. Januar 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

aufgrund der aktuellen Diskussionen rund um das Streckennetz hier in Bergedorf und Umgebung haben wir uns überlegt einen separaten MTB-News Thread zu eröffnen um die Fortschritte und eine Diskussion rund um das Thema besser diskutieren zu können 

Den Thread und die Ergebnisse unseres 1. Treffens findet ihr unter: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/sachsenwaldpioniere-trailnetz-in-hamburg-bergedorf.910666/ . Bitte abonniert euch den neuen Thread damit ihr auch über den Verlauf informiert seit und ggf. unterstützen könnt.

Schöne Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## plattsnacker (11. September 2020)

Ja, auch dieser Thread is still alive. Es gibt allerdings eine WhatsApp-Group, in der deutlich mehr kommuniziert wird. Wer aufgenommen werden möchte, bitte PN an mich. 

Gruß aus Reinbek 
Christian


----------



## doc.Mueller (2. September 2021)

*Zusammenfassung Treffen im Krähenwald Reinbek*
Wie einige von euch bereits wissen, steht es um die Trails in Reinbek nicht gut. Bei einer Untersuchung des neuen Försters ist klar geworden, dass das befahren abseits der Wege nicht erlaubt ist.
Forst, Unteren Waldbehörde und Politik haben sich heute getroffen mit der Jugend am Trail neben vom Krähenwald getroffen. Organisiert haben das Treffen der Jugendbeauftragte Ulli Gerwe.

*Der Trail am Krähenwald wird zurückgebaut*
Uns wurde leider klargemacht, dass dieses Waldgebiet zu einem schützenswerten Waldgebiet gehört, dass nach der Gesetzeslage auch nicht verändert oder als Sportanlage genutzt werden kann. Das Thema ist schwer umstritten diskutiert worden. Leider ohne Veränderung der Lage. Kurzum der Trail muss die nächsten Wochen vom Forst abgebaut werden.

*Es muss eine Alternative gefunden werden*
Der Forst und die Stadt sind nun auf der Suche nach einem Grundstück, dessen Voraussetzungen für unseren Zweck geeignet ist. Hierbei muss geprüft werden, welches Gebiet nicht als "schützenswert" gilt. Das kann in der Region Reinbek schwer werden.

*Nächste Schritte*
Der Jugendbeauftragte Ulli Gerwe möchte uns helfen und wird mit dem Spotverband Kontakt aufnehmen, um unserem Anliegen eine größere Reichweite zu geben. Im November soll ein weiteres Treffen organisiert werden, um Bestenfalls, über alternative Grundstücke zu sprechen.


----------



## plattsnacker (2. September 2021)

Hallo Matthias, 
danke für die Zusammenfassung 👍

Gruß Christian


----------



## Schoberson (2. September 2021)

Hey Matze,
düstere Prognosen für die mtb'ler in Bergedorf. Die Argumente der Behörde sind verständlich und wie du schreibst, müssen wir sie verständlicherweise akzeptieren. 
Vielen Dank für die Infos und dein Engagement. 
Vielleicht tut sich ja irgendwo in der Nähe ein Berg auf den wir vorher einfach nicht gesehen haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ihadub (17. September 2021)




----------



## Dodger79 (17. September 2021)

Schon blöd. Für mich sieht das hinter den Absperrungen wie ein Waldweg aus. Gem. §17 Landeswaldgesetz Schleswig-Holstein ist das Befahren von Waldwegen mit Fahrrädern gestattet. Abseits der Wege ist nur Motorschlitten erlaubt 🥳


----------



## Inspire (29. September 2021)

Moin zusammen,
fahrt ihr noch regelmäßig in Bergedorf und Umgebung? Würde gerne mal wieder mitfahren  Wann und wo würde es losgehen?


----------



## B-BOH (30. September 2021)

Inspire schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> fahrt ihr noch regelmäßig in Bergedorf und Umgebung? Würde gerne mal wieder mitfahren  Wann und wo würde es losgehen?


Es gibt eine WhatsApp Gruppe in der Ausfahrten gepostet werden. Schreib mir sonst ne pn mit deiner Handy Nummer.


----------

